# D10 Satellite - HD Anticipation and other posts



## lwilli201

uncrules said:


> I don't see it on 510. I'm not using a custom channel list either. I'm using all channels.


They may be remaking the anouncement to take out the H21 and HR21. They may have gotten a bunch of calls wanting them.


----------



## longrider

moonman said:


> Hummmmmm...most curious....I am using a MPEG2 only receiver(RCA DTC-100)
> I wonder if only MPEG2 only equip. is "allowed" to receive it?? BTW if you are
> thinking that the faux mention of a HR-21 has anything to do with this, you
> would be wrong, as the video is the same "old" one that use to be running.
> If others can "see" this channel(510) please post results in this thread?
> Thanks, moonman


I am using an old DRD480RE at work and it does get 510. I couldn't stay on the channel as the receiver is our background music but I did see "DirecTV HD important announcement'


----------



## longrider

More info on 510: It's not an MPEG2 only issue. I got home and my old LSS3200 does not see 510, and as expected no luck on the H20.


----------



## EaglePC

kind of quiet here tonight.


----------



## SubaruWRX

any news?


----------



## schlar01

OK, so I didn't even try to read through this entire post but I talked to a DTV customer rep last night and they told me the new HDs would be live on 9/8.......of course, this is after the idiot promised me a free receiver, only to transfer me to someone who then told me it would be $70 and refused to give it to me for free. Nice.


----------



## PoitNarf

schlar01 said:


> I talked to a DTV customer rep last night and they told me the new HDs would be live on 9/8


Certainly within the realm of possibility.


----------



## Carbon

I hope this is not to far off topic but what is CONUS? Continuous US or the lower 48 states whats the other word for that . . (sorry its early and I have not had coffee yet)


----------



## Ken984

Conus is contiguous US or lower 48.


----------



## sp1dey

Ken984 said:


> Conus is contiguous US or lower 48.


OMG, that's so obvious yet I never knew. I've dun sum learnin today, thx!


----------



## mattw

Ken984 said:


> Conus is contiguous US or lower 48.


The result is the same but I thought it was short for "continental" US.


----------



## Ken984

mattw said:


> The result is the same but I thought it was short for "continental" US.


You may be right, I have always thought it was contiguous.

220, 221 whatever it takes


----------



## PoitNarf

Ken984 said:


> Conus is contiguous US or lower 48.


I never knew what it meant either , thanks


----------



## Carbon

I am never afraid of asking questions hey if anyone mocks me it's just the internet . . .


----------



## Sixto

Carbon said:


> I am never afraid of asking questions hey if anyone mocks me it's just the internet . . .


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CONUS

"To avoid confusion, people often use the term continental United States when including Alaska, and one of the following when excluding Alaska, i.e., referring to only those 48 states situated in central North America: contiguous United States, conterminous United States, lower 48 states, CONUS (a military abbreviation)"


----------



## bobshults

As a former Alaska resident I can tell you that continental US includes Alaska (49 states) and contiguous excludes Alaska and Hawaii (48 states). CONUS means CONtiguous United States (lower 48 states).


----------



## Sirshagg

Mystery solved. Now what I would like to know is why the "lower 48" refers to the same. Hawaii is the most southern (lowest state) so what's up with that?


----------



## d max82

CONUS may exclude Alaska, But they still pickup the same directv programming from 101 as I do down in Florida. Since they're installing 5lnb dishes in Alaska one would assume they will recieve the same signal as the other "CONUS" areas on the D10 bird.

Long story short, CONUS may exclude Alaska by definition, but in reality for DBS satellites does not.


----------



## PoitNarf

Sirshagg said:


> Hawaii is the most southern (lowest state) so what's up with that?


Perhaps because Alaska joined the US as the 49th state and Hawaii as the 50th?


----------



## buzzdalf

man, that satellite must not be doing much lately with these posts.


----------



## EaglePC

D* is playing US!


----------



## FarNorth

According to the Today Show, Alaska is a small island floating off of Mexico.


----------



## EaglePC

N o n e w H d y e t !


----------



## syphix

I don't know why I surf into this thread when I see EaglePC as the last post...I don't know _what_ I'm expecting to read...


----------



## mhayes70

syphix said:


> I don't know why I surf into this thread when I see EaglePC as the last post...I don't know _what_ I'm expecting to read...


Same here.


----------



## EaglePC

EaglePC will leave this thread alone.
until n e w h d comes


----------



## wilmot3

syphix said:


> I don't know why I surf into this thread when I see EaglePC as the last post...I don't know _what_ I'm expecting to read...


u and me both!!:nono:


----------



## LameLefty

EaglePC said:


> N o n e w H d y e t !


Man, I know you mean well, but saying it two or three times a day won't bring it any faster.


----------



## noneroy

wilmot3 said:


> u and me both!!:nono:


Actually I think EaglePC brings a little bit of humor to an otherwise stagnant thread. Post on you crazy diamond....post on....
:grin:


----------



## LameLefty

> I wouldn't be able to live with such a low eccentricity level.


Low eccentricity is a very good thing for satellites in GSO.


----------



## M3 Pete

Sixto said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CONUS
> 
> "To avoid confusion, people often use the term continental United States when including Alaska, and one of the following when excluding Alaska, i.e., referring to only those 48 states situated in central North America: contiguous United States, conterminous United States, lower 48 states, CONUS (a military abbreviation)"


You mean it's not:


----------



## Firefighter

I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.

I don't know how reliable his info is, but he said that is what he is being told, and that is what he is telling customers. 

Just passing on what I was told.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Firefighter said:


> I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.
> 
> I don't know how reliable his info is, but he said that is what he is being told, and that is what he is telling customers.
> 
> Just passing on what I was told.


I think he is misinformed


----------



## krock918316

OMG.......they should make the installers sit and watch a training broadcast once a week, that has a basic run-down of things going on in the company. They are the "Front Line" of D* and should have even this basic knowledge that HD is coming very soon.


----------



## Ken984

Firefighter said:


> I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.
> 
> I don't know how reliable his info is, but he said that is what he is being told, and that is what he is telling customers.
> 
> Just passing on what I was told.


He is full of cr*p. Man where do these people get some of their info. The sat is literally there now, no way D* would wait for middle of 08, maybe he was referring to some LILHD channels. It would be great if they would just admit that they do not have a clue instead of guessing and misinforming a customer like that.:nono2:


----------



## loudo

Firefighter said:


> I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.


Wonder what kind of meetings he was at.


----------



## davidrumm

loudo said:


> Wonder what kind of meetings he was at.


Probably one for E*.


----------



## Ken984

davidrumm said:


> Probably one for E*.


LOL now that is a good one!!:lol:


----------



## 1948GG

Ken984 said:


> He is full of cr*p. Man where do these people get some of their info. The sat is literally there now, no way D* would wait for middle of 08, maybe he was referring to some LILHD channels. It would be great if they would just admit that they do not have a clue instead of guessing and misinforming a customer like that.:nono2:


Good, reliable 'intel' is hard to come by, without all the wacky nutjobs out there :eek2:

But really, I'll repeat what I've said before: The number of HD channels that are available _right now_ off C-Band digital feeds are simply only a handful (10 more than what they're carrying now on Ku?).

All those new channels need to be delivered to the Castle Rock uplink by fiber. The biggest 'chunk' that are active already (on the Ka spotbeams) are the Fox Sports Net HD channels from around the country. All the 'really new' stuff like TBS-HD are unknown as to when they'll be available, either by fiber (probably preferred) or by C-Band Digital (very little bandwidth there, and $$$ vrs. Fiber).


----------



## uncrules

loudo said:


> Wonder what kind of meetings he was at.


AA meeting?


----------



## JLucPicard

My guess is he was talking about (though HE may not have known it!) some of the HD Locals that will be on D11. Launch in December, live sometime 1st qtr 2008? Then locals rolling out from there.


----------



## Sirshagg

Firefighter said:


> I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.


I'd say that he needs to go to a third meeting because he certainly didn't understand the first two times. :grin:


----------



## harsh

davidrumm said:


> Probably one for E*.


The next new national HD programming from E* is due a week from Saturday.


----------



## loudo

Sirshagg said:


> I'd say that he needs to go to a third meeting because he certainly didn't understand the first two times. :grin:


Right, What part of "Available In September", doesn't he understand?


----------



## harsh

1948GG said:


> But really, I'll repeat what I've said before: The number of HD channels that are available _right now_ off C-Band digital feeds are simply only a handful (10 more than what they're carrying now on Ku?).


Fortunately, what is offered isn't limited to what is available on C-band.


----------



## harsh

Firefighter said:


> I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.


Here's a slightly different take: Some have suggested that the HD LIL are waiting for D11 to light up. Maybe that's what he's talking about.

Neither situation seems particularly reasonable, but the HD LIL delay seems more plausible.


----------



## jasonblair

Firefighter said:


> I just had my HD upgrade installed today, and was talking to the installer, and he said he jus got back from 2 meetings, one in Houston, and one in New Jersey, and said the new HD channels probably won't be released until middle of 2008.


I think I may understand his confusion. With the presidential primaries pushed up REDICULOUSLY, and all of the debates ALREADY going on, I keep thinking it's already 2008 myself! We've still got over a year until the election! Shoot me now!


----------



## 1948GG

harsh said:


> Fortunately, what is offered isn't limited to what is available on C-band.


To repeat what I said, it'll probably all be on fiber, just like the Fox RSN's. Vivx, AT&t, Williams, Qwest, and a host of others will gladly 'hook you up'. Presumably (if the programmers are smart...) they'll have that all in the works or already complete.

But, all speculation as to how quick, and who. My bet (if anyone wants to take it) is TBS-HD will be the first new non-sports HD channel. But it may be beat by HBOW, ShowtimeW, or one of the other movie channels.


----------



## donshan

1948GG said:


> ....
> But, all speculation as to how quick, and who. My bet (if anyone wants to take it) is TBS-HD will be the first new non-sports HD channel. But it may be beat by HBOW, ShowtimeW, or one of the other movie channels.


Considering that Liberty Media just acquired D* and Liberty Media also runs Starz movie channels, that gives Liberty Media's Starz-HD the inside track to be in the first batch.


----------



## tgater

Has D* even hinted what we will have by the end of next month or ar they gonna shoot in the air and see what falls down?


----------



## PoitNarf

tgater said:


> Has D* even hinted what we will have by the end of next month or ar they gonna shoot in the air and see what falls down?


You mean which HD channels are going to launch? Here's the current projected list:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## purtman

syphix said:


> I don't know why I surf into this thread when I see EaglePC as the last post...I don't know _what_ I'm expecting to read...


He's had too much DDT. He's trying to get back on the "endangered list".


----------



## purtman

loudo said:


> Right, What part of "Available In September", doesn't he understand?


I'm sure he was confused about the locals. It may have also been an answer to a specific DMA, he wasn't paying attention, and took it to mean the national HD channels.


----------



## computersecguy

Have there been any announcements yet of boeing turning over control of the bird to d* yet? Any new news on the request for 102.775?


----------



## lwilli201

computersecguy said:


> Have there been any announcements yet of boeing turning over control of the bird to d* yet? Any new news on the request for 102.775?


Check Post # 1443.


----------



## purtman

LameLefty, your posts seem to have some edge to them. Remember, it's only TV. Don't get overly frustrated.


----------



## wilmot3

LameLefty said:


> That was posted last night. Everyone, PLEASE read the previous posts since you last visited the thread. It would save everyone a lot of confusion.


WELL EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilmot3

purtman said:


> LameLefty, your posts seem to have some edge to them. Remember, it's only TV. Don't get overly frustrated.


I'm glad someone else thinks so


----------



## LameLefty

wilmot3 said:


> I'm glad someone else thinks so


Yeah, well I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets tire of older information posted as new. You know, there are tools to let you see a thread starting as of the last time you visited instead of just clicking "Last Page" and posting outdated or incorrect info over and over again, people. It's annoying the crap out of me to check this thread for new info, finding two dozen new posts, very few of which have new, updated info. This thread has been going on for WEEKS and people are doing a disservice to and being very disrespectful of those who have been contributing to a useful source of information by burying it in page after page of nonsense, off-topic banter, and incorrect information.

Sorry if you don't like it but that's how I feel.


----------



## oakwcj

I completely agree with you, Lame Lefty. I've learned a lot by reading the on-topic posts. Unfortunately, the noise-to-signal ratio has been getting unbearable the last few days. I hope you keep posting. A lot has changed since I took Astronomy in college in 1966.


----------



## raoul5788

oakwcj said:


> I completely agree with you, Lame Lefty. I've learned a lot by reading the on-topic posts. Unfortunately, the noise-to-signal ratio has been getting unbearable the last few days. I hope you keep posting. A lot has changed since I took Astronomy in college in 1966.


College in 1966? Man, I thought I was old!  I graduated HS in 1972.


----------



## tgater

raoul5788 said:


> College in 1966? Man, I thought I was old!  I graduated HS in 1972.


I was still in grade school in 1972.


----------



## longrider

raoul5788 said:


> College in 1966? Man, I thought I was old!   I graduated HS in 1972.


You beat me to the joke, I was thinking the same thing reading the post :lol: And I was only in middle school in 1972...


----------



## Hdhead

Channels 71, 73, 75, 76, 78 have disappeared????


----------



## kentuck1163

Hdhead said:


> Channels 71, 73, 75, 76, 78 have disappeared????


Nope. I'm watching channel 78 right now.


----------



## Hdhead

Hdhead said:


> Channels 71, 73, 75, 76, 78 have disappeared????


That was weird. They all came back, one at a time, over the next 10 minutes.


----------



## wheelswagz

Sorry for the dumb question, but what company is " E* " ??


----------



## twaller

E* stands for Echostar. AKA DishNetwork


----------



## Ken984

E* is Echostar DishNetwork.


----------



## chopperjc

wheelswagz said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but what company is " E* " ??


Dish Network


----------



## chopperjc

Hdhead said:


> That was weird. They all came back, one at a time, over the next 10 minutes.


I did a CE last nigt and it happened to me as well


----------



## kendall

OK the new HD channels will be here soon, we all hope anyway  so what do you want to see after they are all added? I would really enjoy a free week of the premier package or at least a LONG weekend. this would be a great way for HDirecTV to showoff all the new HD goodies & might even get some to upgrade to the premier package.


----------



## petergaryr

kendall said:


> OK the new HD channels will be here soon, we all hope anyway  so what do you want to see after they are all added? I would really enjoy a free week of the premier package or at least a LONG weekend. this would be a great way for HDirecTV to showoff all the new HD goodies & might even get some to upgrade to the premier package.


I wouldn't be surprised if they took the "Liberty" to push Starz HD.


----------



## cb7214

what happened the resto of this thread i only see 3 pages the last 3


----------



## MattWarner

As for what channels are first, I would think National Geographic is ready to go since DirecTV has been demo'ing that channel from time to time.

-Matt


----------



## bobnielsen

cb7214 said:


> what happened the resto of this thread i only see 3 pages the last 3


The thread was split into two; this one and a "technical" one, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91383.


----------



## John4924

donshan had posted on the other "technical" thread about this. Presently in my guide data for channel 499, they show a "To be announced" starting at 5:00 am CDT this Monday morning. I believe donshan wrote that his is due to change tomorrow, Sunday, at 3:00 am pst.

Anyone have any ideas of what may be going on here? Do others have this change in the future guide listings? Just curious as to what others think may be going on here.

Cheers,
John


----------



## Ed Campbell

I think they're just going day-by-day on 499. I've been through a couple of TBA on my Guide [MDT] in the past few days. Same old, same old still pops up.


----------



## cb7214

bobnielsen said:


> The thread was split into two; this one and a "technical" one, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=91383.


ok thanks


----------



## donshan

John4924 said:


> donshan had posted on the other "technical" thread about this. Presently in my guide data for channel 499, they show a "To be announced" starting at 5:00 am CDT this Monday morning. I believe donshan wrote that his is due to change tomorrow, Sunday, at 3:00 am pst.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas of what may be going on here? Do others have this change in the future guide listings? Just curious as to what others think may be going on here.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Channel 499 is the channel for testing that your BBCs are installed correctly and if so, you get a "Searching for Satellite" message. Technical discussions think channel 499 is looking for the first transmissions from D10 and some sort of "test" will appear on 499 when that first D10 transmission to our receivers is received.

Last week my Guide listing changed from "Broadband Testing Channel" to showing "To Be Announced" starting at 3AM Sat.Aug 25. This implied some news was coming soon about D10 startup. However yesterday the Guide listing changed back from the TBA message to BBC Test Channel again and pushed the TBA forward 24 hours to Sunday Aug 26 (3 AM PDT).

Again today the Guide listing did the same change. It has reverted back to the BBC Test Channel and again pushed the TBA to 3AM PDT on Monday- (the same time as you are getting with time zone corrections.)

My interpretation is that there is "news pending" on 499 soon, but those in charge of the Guide don't have it yet either or it is not ready for release yet. They, are taking the Guide listing one day at a time. We are getting closer each day so one day soon I expect that TBA to have some real info when they are ready, but we might see 499 stop searching and find a D10 signal first.

I am hoping that they put up live video test from D10 on 499 before the actual HD channels arrive , but that is just speculation now. Lots of people are checking 499 for D10 lighting up, however actual HD channels are should not be expected until after the FCC approves a "Special Temporary Authority (STA) allowing an early move of D10 to its final operational slot. This FCC STA gives permission for D10 to start the drift to its final operational slot "on or about September 1" with HD channels turning on after it gets to 102. 775 West Longitude and everything is ready ( D10 is still in its test location near 102.6 W +/- 0.05). 

Edit added with additional possibility: D* requested a STA from the FCC on Aug 16 (see page 1 of the technical thread for link to request letter). These typically take about a week for FCC approval. It is possible D* was anticipating approval by this past Friday -thus the TBA on Sat. The FCC Public Notices published Friday had nothing listed about D*. With the FCC approval not yet received, it is possible D* is prudently delaying any announcements about early moves and startup of D10 based on that Aug 16 STA request, until they actually receive FCC approval.


----------



## JLucPicard

I sitll think the whole guide data thing on 499 is just someone at D* playing with people. I'd be looking at this thread and laughing my arse off!


----------



## cb7214

JLucPicard said:


> I sitll think the whole guide data thing on 499 is just someone at D* playing with people. I'd be looking at this thread and laughing my arse off!


wouldn't be the first or last time i imagine


----------



## wilmot3

I noticed yesterday on one of the PTNW stations it said "Update info for employees of d*" Of coarse the channel is blocked so i couldn't see what it was all about. Maybe some info on launch of HD channels?????


----------



## Tom Robertson

wilmot3 said:


> I noticed yesterday on one of the PTNW stations it said "Update info for employees of d*" Of coarse the channel is blocked so i couldn't see what it was all about. Maybe some info on launch of HD channels?????


Those happen all the time, but I sure could see that some would be geared for the new channels about now. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dolly

Well I'm glad the thread was split  Because I now can't even understand the least little bit of what they are talking about in the tech thread :blush:


----------



## r1ga

When I checked 499 this morning I did not get the "Searching for Satellite" message I was getting last week Instead it said I do not have the converters (which I do).


----------



## Ken984

Dbl check your converters, if they are older they could have a short in the cable...just to be safe I would get some new ones from D*, they are free.


----------



## houskamp

Well I had a few "extra" bbc's laying around (have SWM and don't need them) and I had a few minutes to play so I popped one open.. the reason the cable spins on some of them is the F connector is locktited 1/2 turn loose.. this would be very bad for carrying power to the dish..
YMMV


----------



## r1ga

Ken984 said:


> Dbl check your converters, if they are older they could have a short in the cable...just to be safe I would get some new ones from D*, they are free.


Thanks. I will dbl check when I get home. However it is a brand new install, and everything seemed to be working fine last week.


----------



## jrodfoo

r1ga said:


> Thanks. I will dbl check when I get home. However it is a brand new install, and everything seemed to be working fine last week.


I had the same problem, I just did a reset, and then searching for sat came back. and everything was normal. I did order some extra BBCs though.


----------



## donshan

The day by day Guide changes on Ch 499 between BBC Test Channel and TBA seem to have now stopped with the decision for "BBC Test Channel" to be reincarnated again in my Guide until 3AM PDT Fri Aug 31 when TBA comes back yet once more.

Probably means nothing, but sooner or later they will do something.

Hollywood script writer is at work on the Guide to build suspense! Reminds me of the Movie "Terminator"- "BBC Test Channel" just keeps coming back, coming back, coming back!: 

What is the ending!!Who will win BBC or TBA?:eek2:


----------



## Madison Hawk

donshan said:


> The day by day Guide changes on Ch 499 between BBC Test Channel and TBA seem to have now stopped with the decision for "BBC Test Channel" to be reincarnated again in my Guide until 3AM PDT Fri Aug 31 when TBA comes back yet once more.
> 
> Probably means nothing, but sooner or later they will do something.
> 
> Hollywood script writer is at work on the Guide to build suspense! Reminds me of the Movie "Terminator"- "BBC Test Channel" just keeps coming back, coming back, coming back!:
> 
> What is the ending!!Who will win BBC or TBA?:eek2:


Interesting. I still have the standard TBA for 5:00 a.m. CDT Tuesday.


----------



## longrider

Madison Hawk said:


> Interesting. I still have the standard TBA for 5:00 a.m. CDT Tuesday.


 I have the same thing, TBA at 4AM MDT Tuesday


----------



## Dolly

donshan said:


> The day by day Guide changes on Ch 499 between BBC Test Channel and TBA seem to have now stopped with the decision for "BBC Test Channel" to be reincarnated again  in my Guide until 3AM PDT Fri Aug 31 when TBA comes back yet once more.
> 
> Probably means nothing, but sooner or later they will do something.
> 
> Hollywood script writer is at work on the Guide to build suspense! Reminds me of the Movie "Terminator"- "BBC Test Channel" just keeps coming back, coming back, coming back!:
> 
> What is the ending!!Who will win BBC or TBA?:eek2:


+1 That was funny :lol:


----------



## donshan

Madison Hawk said:


> Interesting. I still have the standard TBA for 5:00 a.m. CDT Tuesday.


 At 10:15 PM PDT I double checked my Guide again and it STILL shows TBA overcoming BBC test channel and replacing him in the wee hours at 3AM PTD Fri Aug 31. I had to scroll right all the way to Friday AM to get past the days of continuous "BBC test channel" Guide listings.

Now I know that D* has hired a Hollywood script writer to manage the Ch 499 Guide listings. Keep them in suspense! Be sure to plant false leads and misdirection of our attention! Then be sure the climax has a surprise twist or two when nobody expects it!

Sometimes things get so bad the only thing to do is laugh!  

PS. Please post tomorrow what happens in the next episode of this program apparently showing only in Central and Mountain time zones. Will BBC make a surprise reappearance there or will we finally get some real information from TBA?


----------



## Madison Hawk

donshan said:


> At 10:15 PM PDT I double checked my Guide again and it STILL shows TBA overcoming BBC test channel and replacing him in the wee hours at 3AM PTD Fri Aug 31. I had to scroll right all the way to Friday AM to get past the days of continuous "BBC test channel" Guide listings.
> 
> Now I know that D* has hired a Hollywood script writer to manage the Ch 499 Guide listings. Keep them in suspense! Be sure to plant false leads and misdirection of our attention! Then be sure the climax has a surprise twist or two when nobody expects it!
> 
> Sometimes things get so bad the only thing to do is laugh!
> 
> PS. Please post tomorrow what happens in the next episode of this program apparently showing only in Central and Mountain time zones. Will BBC make a surprise reappearance there or will we finally get some real information from TBA?


My Guide switched to the BBC test channel until Friday at 5:00 a.m. CDT when TBA appears. The fact that I am concerned about it is just a sign that I am way too excited about the new HD programming.


----------



## longrider

The suspense continues...

B-band Converter is back but only for 24 hours. It is TBA at 4AM Wednesday now


----------



## upnorth

longrider said:


> The suspense continues...
> 
> B-band Converter is back but only for 24 hours. It is TBA at 4AM Wednesday now


Chances are this routine will continue untill the Bird moves to the 102.775 position.
Thens it time to get exited.


----------



## John4924

upnorth said:


> Chances are this routine will continue untill the Bird moves to the 102.775 position.
> Thens it time to get exited.


Just wait till the rest of the USA realizes that SAT 103b is now showing up in their configuration! We will never get on this site later today! 

Hope they have some back-up power to handle the traffic! :lol:

Cheers,
John


----------



## Mavrick

John4924 said:


> Just wait till the rest of the USA realizes that SAT 103b is now showing up in their configuration! We will never get on this site later today!
> 
> Hope they have some back-up power to handle the traffic! :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> John


And hopefully we won't hear this:

I giving her all she got captin but she can't take much more!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson

John4924 said:


> Just wait till the rest of the USA realizes that SAT 103b is now showing up in their configuration! We will never get on this site later today!
> 
> Hope they have some back-up power to handle the traffic! :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> John


No kidding I find late morning to late afternoon is the worst.


----------



## John4924

Mavrick said:


> And hopefully we won't hear this:
> 
> I giving her all she got captin but she can't take much more!!!


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## purtman

Steve Robertson said:


> No kidding I find late morning to late afternoon is the worst.


So is productivity at work!:lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

purtman said:


> So is productivity at work!:lol:


I spoke to soon I have had the server message twice already it is going to be a tough day on here. Work???????????????? LOL


----------



## spoonman

Steve Robertson said:


> I spoke to soon I have had the server message twice already it is going to be a tough day on here. Work???????????????? LOL


+1 With my current project on hold/canceled I have way too much time at work...and I maybe spending to much time here :lol:


----------



## wilmot3

for what it is worth I will post this here.........I had a problem with my HR20 getting the update this morning so I had to call d* to make a long story short after talking to a tech and not being able to fix the problem she transfered me over to a different dept. to get a new box sent out and she told me they would be lighting up the new bird on sept 19. Like i said for what it is worth??


----------



## Ken984

I hope that she was just looking at or remembering the original date this was set for around launch. But on the bright side she at least did know that they had a new sat to work with


----------



## skyviewmark1

I personally don't believe that Even D* knows when they are going to light up the new stuff.. If they did, I think, that they would be shouting the date and time from the rooftops.. They are known for their marketing department..


----------



## texasbrit

See this post......no comment!!!

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457


----------



## donshan

New server working, GREAT! 

Well after teasing us for days I just noticed in my Guide that "BBC Test channel "now goes all the way out to 3AM PDT Tuesday September 11 when TBA reappears.

Several possible explanations ( take your choice or add others):

1. This is totally meaningless and they don't have a clue what is happening .

2. My theory that the Ch 499 Guide is now managed by a Hollywood Screen writer is now misdirecting our attention to September 11 in order to spring a surprise ending sooner.

3, Something has happened to plans for an early September 1 move to 102.775 W and startup with the new STA they requested but so far apparently not approved. Instead they are using the approved STA granted by the FCC to start a 30 day D10 test period on August 10, and then move to operational location at 102.8 W. That would mean the 30 days is up around Sept 9 with HD near Sept 11 or whatever


----------



## Ken984

Hopefully its all signed sealed and delivered and will be on SOON!!


----------



## purtman

texasbrit said:


> See this post.....http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457


YES!!! The best part is it has FSN Midwest and FSN Pittsburgh


----------



## cnmsales

purtman said:


> YES!!! The best part is it has FSN Midwest and FSN Pittsburgh


I agree on the FSN midwest.


----------



## dbmaven

I may not be thrilled about those particular channels, but some of the ones listed are quite interesting, to say the least. 

I'm nearly in shock to see MSG listed - I was under the impression that the Dolans (Cablevision owners) would never let MSG HD out to competitors....


----------



## syphix

How can I turn my HR20 into "Engineering Mode"?


----------



## EaglePC

syphix said:


> How can I turn my HR20 into "Engineering Mode"?


give directv a call ,tell them your so so badge#123123


----------



## purtman

I also like that is NHL on there! That will be awesome!


----------



## uncrules

syphix said:


> How can I turn my HR20 into "Engineering Mode"?


You can't. You have to have a special engineering card in your receiver. This allows you to see stuff that isn't available yet to us common folks.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Ok girlfrend watched deadliet catch today on a " test channel " and said she saw 2 more lit up in the after noon. Can anyone confirm this


----------



## John4924

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok girlfrend watched deadliet catch today on a " test channel " and said she saw 2 more lit up in the after noon. Can anyone confirm this


OK, I'll bite, what is "deadliet catch"? and is there a channel number on this test channel?


----------



## ajwillys

John4924 said:


> OK, I'll bite, what is "deadliet catch"? and is there a channel number on this test channel?


Deadliest Catch is the show about crab fishing in the Bering Sea. It comes on Discovery Channel and is one of their more popular shows (after Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs, of course).

Other question... I have no idea.


----------



## Smthkd

Okay, its down to the wire!! 200k or HD channels!!! Its neck to neck! Swanni is reporting Mr. Mercer saying Sept 16th as the turn on date! So 3 weeks to settle this competition!


----------



## Sixto

Smthkd said:


> Okay, its down to the wire!! 200k or HD channels!!! Its neck to neck! Swanni is reporting Mr. Mercer saying Sept 16th as the turn on date! So 3 weeks to settle this competition!


200k


----------



## tsciulli

found this new article about new HD channels.

http://tvpredictions.com/directvhd082907.htm



> *DIRECTV: 20-40 New HD Channels Likely By Sept. 16*
> The satcaster should have 70 new HD channels by the end of September.


_Edit by Doug Brott: removed article due to Copyright restrictions_


----------



## Ken984

That seems like a long time, I think it will be sooner...but maybe not. Hopefully the fcc will approve the earlier move and that will translate into earlier channels as well.


----------



## Tom Robertson

John4924 said:


> OK, I'll bite, what is "deadliet catch"? and is there a channel number on this test channel?


Deadliest Catch, on the Discovery Channel. About Alaskan Crab fishing, very scary but cool show.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman

My thoughts on TV Predictions' article is that D* has to take the more conservative approach. D* hasn't got this amended application approved yet. Therefore, it can't really come out and say that it will be in the next week or so. Based on the whole Comcast issue, D* probably has to be careful with what it says in terms of its whole HD package. Now when the bird lights up, well, that will be a whole different story. I would be surprised if the new HD channels don't come out in the next week or so.


----------



## 1948GG

tsciulli said:


> * DIRECTV's existing lineup of HDTV channels will remain in the channel 70s and will stay for now on the current satellites, which transmit in MPEG2


But of course those will 'remain' on the Ku/Mpeg2 for a bit of time, perhaps at least 6 months.

BUT, I would expect _simulcasting_ on Ka/Mpeg4 in fairly quick order, simply going by the number of subscribers (or potential subscribers, particularly in the east) who can't get the 110/119 sats due to 'trees' and such; the 99/103 'gap' being extremely small.


----------



## Dolly

Ken984 said:


> That seems like a long time, I think it will be sooner...but maybe not. Hopefully the fcc will approve the earlier move and that will translate into earlier channels as well.


Oh well we have waited this long I guess we can wait a little longer  After all it will be well worth the wait :love1:


----------



## skohly

dbmaven said:


> I may not be thrilled about those particular channels, but some of the ones listed are quite interesting, to say the least.
> 
> I'm nearly in shock to see MSG listed - I was under the impression that the Dolans (Cablevision owners) would never let MSG HD out to competitors....


I'm also extremely surprised by this. That would make this completely perfect for me to have MSG in HD.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Test channel was 497 and they list 496, 498 also last night and have for a while. She swears it was there and in HD. I wasn't home so I cannot confirm, but I told her today if she sees one light up and record and take a pic on the channel banner. She says I am tired of hearing about this hd sat thing, but then she asks " do you think it was that hd sat "


----------



## purtman

77 and 92 are back on the guide.


----------



## donshan

The "BBC Test Channel" listing has now moved to Wed Sept 12 where TBA reappears. However just about every channel in the Guide is "TBA" on September 12 because all the Guide listings are still being updated in that time period. 

So I have concluded CH 499 Guide listing TBA is useless as a clue to when something might appear on Ch 499 besides the "searching for satellite" message. There will be NO Guide announcement on CH 499 about any test or new HD . If any change occurs in that "searching for satellite" message it will be sudden and without notice.

Clues to the timing of first HD will probably be Ken's tracking of D10 on the tech thread to see the drift to operational position (with 102.775 W or 102.8 W both possible). or some real numbers appearing on the new 103(b) transponder page or channel 499 finding a signal from D10 and the search stops.

I doubt we will see any "sneak previews" on odd HD channels until the D10's position moves west to a FCC approved operational slot.

I suggest watching the HBO movie "Light it up" starting tomorrow Fri Aug 31 instead of ch 499.!


----------



## John4924

purtman said:


> 77 and 92 are back on the guide.


have they removed references to h21/hr21??


----------



## purtman

John4924 said:


> have they removed references to h21/hr21??


I didn't watch. It just said "Are you HD ready?" in the guide.


----------



## Herdfan

tsciulli said:


> * The new HDTV channels will be on DIRECTV's new satellite, launched in July, and will transmit in MPEG4. However, the NFL Sunday Ticket's lineup of HDTV games will remain on DIRECTV's current satellites and will transmit in MPEG2.
> 
> But Shanks said DIRECTV will not need to drop an existing HDTV channel from the lineup to make room for the high-def games each Sunday, as it did last year.
> 
> "We will do some shuffling to make room, but there will be no dropping of HD channels like last year," he said.


I would love to know how they plan on doing this.

Last year, FOX did 6 and CBS 3 for a total of 9. For the first week of the season, FOX is doing 6 and CBS *5* for a total of 11.

If they didn't have the bandwidth for 9 where did they find the bandwidth for 11?


----------



## Herdfan

John4924 said:


> have they removed references to h21/hr21??


Nope, they are still there.


----------



## donshan

purtman said:


> I didn't watch. It just said "Are you HD ready?" in the guide.


Thanks for the post on 77 & 92. They are again playing the same repeating video clip on both channels that they used last time that includes the H21/HR21 etc info.


----------



## Ken984

Herdfan said:


> I would love to know how they plan on doing this.
> 
> Last year, FOX did 6 and CBS 3 for a total of 9. For the first week of the season, FOX is doing 6 and CBS *5* for a total of 11.
> 
> If they didn't have the bandwidth for 9 where did they find the bandwidth for 11?


Here is a decent guess on this. If they remapped the HD DNS channels during the football games instead of creating a whole new channel just for each ST HD game that would save some space and would allow them to do it without turning off more than the PPV channels. I have seen this discussed before and it makes sense from a bandwidth standpoint.


----------



## Herdfan

Ken984 said:


> Here is a decent guess on this. If they remapped the HD DNS channels during the football games instead of creating a whole new channel


Possibly, but if they could have done that, why didn't they do it last year?


----------



## Ken984

I wish i knew, maybe a smarter guy is in charge this year LOL.


----------



## chrisfowler99

Ken984 said:


> Here is a decent guess on this. If they remapped the HD DNS channels during the football games instead of creating a whole new channel just for each ST HD game that would save some space and would allow them to do it without turning off more than the PPV channels. I have seen this discussed before and it makes sense from a bandwidth standpoint.


What about game overlap?


----------



## Ken984

chrisfowler99 said:


> What about game overlap?


That doesn't happen as much as it used to, but it could be a fly in the plan for sure. It would still cut down by 2 the number of extra HD channels they need to put up. And if they were able to put up 4 different games on the 4 hd channels that would be a huge help.


----------



## Smuuth

D10 Channels are evidently being tested, according to this thread on AVS Forum.

*EDIT: Sorry, missed the thread where this was posted before.:blush:*


----------



## John4924

Smuuth said:


> D10 Channels are evidently being tested, according to this thread on AVS Forum.


This was posted 2 days ago by someone else on several of these threads


----------



## MIAMI1683

Apparently testing right now. Full House in HD? My girl says its on chennel 435 and she has taped it on our hr20. So i will see when I get home later. I am told by next weekend some will start to be released. Again we'll see and by no means is that written in stone. Anyways look at the test channels cause apparently thats where some of the tests are being run.


----------



## purtman

What is Channel 435? I thought the 400s are all of the non-English channels? Then again, you're in Miami so you may have the Latino channels.


----------



## EaglePC

I thought the big ten network would launch as hd tonight at 8pm,there talk hd on ch 220 as of now.
I got like 1,000 people setup up call D*.now after watching ch 77 to see if they have the hr21 oh boy


----------



## PoitNarf

EaglePC said:


> I thought the big ten network would launch as hd tonight at 8pm,there talk hd on ch 220 as of now.
> I got like 1,000 people setup up call D*.now after watching ch 77 to see if they have the hr21 oh boy


I haven't the slightest clue of what you're saying here


----------



## John4924

EaglePC said:


> I thought the big ten network would launch as hd tonight at 8pm,there talk hd on ch 220 as of now.
> I got like 1,000 people setup up call D*.now after watching ch 77 to see if they have the hr21 oh boy


It is up in my guide right now, channel 220

"The Big Ten Network Launches at 8pm ET"


----------



## EaglePC

yes 219,220,or 221 will not broadcast in high-def ,even if its posted or announced on the air as off yet.


----------



## purtman

PoitNarf said:


> I haven't the slightest clue of what you're saying here


It's just an example of a "non-English" channel. :lol:


----------



## EaglePC

purtman said:


> It's just an example of a "non-English" channel. :lol:


 
The new Channel launch of the big ten network is on Ch 219,220,and221
I was watching a preview on ch 220 earlier today and they said are broadcast of this station will be in high-def....


----------



## purtman

This station will be in HD. But the preview may have been from the Big Ten Network. D* should have it in HD fairly quickly now that the new bird can move over.


----------



## EaglePC

oooof

me have to get back in school
me in the 5th grade level


----------



## gulfwarvet

EaglePC said:


> oooof
> 
> me have to get back in school
> me in the 5th grade level


:nono2:

Say-What????


----------



## Jeremy W

gulfwarvet said:


> :nono2:
> 
> Say-What????


Just smile and nod.


----------



## gulfwarvet

Jeremy W said:


> Just smile and nod.


how's this:

:nono::nono2::nono::nono::nono2::nono:

hehe


----------



## Dolly

Well I must admit having the U.S. Open to watch on D has helped me stay busy  And the Open lasts until sometime in Sept. (shame on me I forgot exactly when it ends?) So I finger the end of the U.S. Open has to be at least fairly close to when we get the new HD channels :sunsmile:


----------



## Ken984

Finals will be Sept 8 & 9.


----------



## John4924

Ken984 said:


> Finals will be Sept 8 & 9.


Ken, do you happen to know of a post that describes the configuration of D10 [number of transponders, capabilities, etc.] I am sure there is one here, but I cannot find.

Cheers,
John


----------



## donshan

John4924 said:


> Ken, do you happen to know of a post that describes the configuration of D10 [number of transponders, capabilities, etc.] I am sure there is one here, but I cannot find.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


The Boeing pdf file "DirecTV 10, 11 and 12" has tables on page 2 and is a place to start and has some of that info:

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf


----------



## John4924

donshan said:


> The Boeing pdf file "DirecTV 10, 11 and 12" has tables on page 2 and is a place to start and has some of that info:
> 
> http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf


Thanks donshan, that is what I was looking for 

Now, if I extrapolate this data, there are 32 active CONUS transponders (TWTAs) [and 55 spot beam] and I believe you can fit 4 HD channels on each transponder? So this means that D10 has the capability to handle 128 national HD channels. Am I thinking correctly here?

And if this is correct, can they fit full resolution and full bit rates at 4 per transponder?

I am just trying to understand the full capability here because I have been trying to explain this to some friends who are thinking of switching from cable to D* 

Thanks and cheers,
John


----------



## Ken984

You can't use all the transponders at the same time, D* and E* both use multiple sats in one location to load balance. There is simply not enough power available to run everything, some of the transponders are backups also, so if one fails they just move it to another. This also allows them to double power some transponders so the signal we get is stronger and is more rain fade resistant. D10 is setup now to do 16 national beams and spaceway 1 will handle the others although right now it only has 7 active transponders.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ken984 said:


> You can't use all the transponders at the same time, D* and E* both use multiple sats in one location to load balance. There is simply not enough power available to run everything, some of the transponders are backups also, so if one fails they just move it to another. This also allows them to double power some transponders so the signal we get is stronger and is more rain fade resistant. D10 is setup now to do 16 national beams and spaceway 1 will handle the others although right now it only has 7 active transponders.


Actually, there will be 14 national beams, the others are spares. Lots of info in this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82295

Spaceway 1 has a very large number of active "transponders" as spot beams, but only on 7 frequencies.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

John4924 said:


> Thanks donshan, that is what I was looking for
> 
> Now, if I extrapolate this data, there are 32 active CONUS transponders (TWTAs) [and 55 spot beam] and I believe you can fit 4 HD channels on each transponder? So this means that D10 has the capability to handle 128 national HD channels. Am I thinking correctly here?
> 
> And if this is correct, can they fit full resolution and full bit rates at 4 per transponder?
> 
> I am just trying to understand the full capability here because I have been trying to explain this to some friends who are thinking of switching from cable to D*
> 
> Thanks and cheers,
> John


One needs to take great care in trying to puzzle out how many HD channels per transponder. With Ku, there is some amount of standardization on the bandwidth per transponder, but with Ka there is none. Today Spaceway 1 and 2 use 62.5MHz wide transponders, 12 times that of a broadcast OTA channel. So without blinking, 12 HD channels should fit without even correcting for differences in modulation or encoding (MPEG2 vs. MPEG4).

Other transponders in the Ka band that DIRECTV will use are 36Mhz wide, 7x the usable bandwidth of a TV channel. I'm guessing that approximately 10 channels will fit without bit starving too much with good mpeg4 encoders and intelligent dynamic bit allocations.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RandybinSC

Dolly said:


> So I finger the end of the U.S. Open has to be at least fairly close to when we get the new HD channels :sunsmile:


How?


----------



## Ed Campbell

Cripes! Here I am fixing a late breakfast, 5 minutes ago, and my cellphone rings. [No landline and Skype with no SkypeIn] - this is how anyone reaches me.

And it's an automated call from D* reminding me to check and be certain my BBC's are connected and working properly.

I'd say we must be getting close, for sure.


----------



## coota

Not sure if this is the correct thread for this question or not. I noticed a 103(a) and a 103 (b) when I look at the satellite transponders on my HR20-100. The 103(a) all have "- - " and the 103 (b) has 0's. What is the difference between the a and the b?


----------



## dbmaven

As discussed elsewhere, (a) is the existing Spaceway 1 satellite, (b) is for the new D10 sat when it "lights up".


----------



## John4924

Tom Robertson said:


> One needs to take great care in trying to puzzle out how many HD channels per transponder. With Ku, there is some amount of standardization on the bandwidth per transponder, but with Ka there is none. Today Spaceway 1 and 2 use 62.5MHz wide transponders, 12 times that of a broadcast OTA channel. So without blinking, 12 HD channels should fit without even correcting for differences in modulation or encoding (MPEG2 vs. MPEG4).
> 
> Other transponders in the Ka band that DIRECTV will use are 36Mhz wide, 7x the usable bandwidth of a TV channel. I'm guessing that approximately 10 channels will fit without bit starving too much with good mpeg4 encoders and intelligent dynamic bit allocations.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks for the info, Tom. So we can roughly say ~10 channels per transponder with 14 active would yield ~140 HD channel capability? And the other spot beams will be for locals?

Now when D11 lites up next year, will they "move" some of the HD channels to do some load sharing between the 2 birds? And I assume D11 will have a similar amount of spot beams for locals?

So I guess the bottom line I am driving at [to persuade my friends] is with D10 and D11 functional, D* will have a "metric butt-load" of HD capability  And their capability will be far ahead of available content well into the future? 

And thanks for all of your posts. They are always informative.

Cheers,
John


----------



## noneroy

I've been lurking a bit and would like to add one point of pure random conjecture into the pool.

I'm thinking that they won't flip one switch and BOOM! all the channels will be on. I think they are going to do it slowly over the next month a few channels at a time. If you look at everything D* has done, it shows D* loves baby-steps (and with good reason). The HR-20? Limited to a small area before it went wide. VOD? Same thing.

I think that they'll be DONE by the time of that awards show, but I think we'll just see a few channels at a time start to pop up. It makes the most sense too. If you work in small batches you make it easier to fix any problems that crop up.

Oh well. I want it now, but in a month we'll all look back on this time and laugh....I hope.....


----------



## purtman

*"Someday we'll look back and this will all seem funny"*
*Bruce Springsteen*
_*Thunder Road*_

Do you think Springsteen knew in 1974 about all of this?


----------



## PWenger

noneroy said:


> I've been lurking a bit and would like to add one point of pure random conjecture into the pool.
> 
> I'm thinking that they won't flip one switch and BOOM! all the channels will be on. I think they are going to do it slowly over the next month a few channels at a time. If you look at everything D* has done, it shows D* loves baby-steps (and with good reason). The HR-20? Limited to a small area before it went wide. VOD? Same thing.
> 
> I think that they'll be DONE by the time of that awards show, but I think we'll just see a few channels at a time start to pop up. It makes the most sense too. If you work in small batches you make it easier to fix any problems that crop up.
> 
> Oh well. I want it now, but in a month we'll all look back on this time and laugh....I hope.....


That is a well reasoned, common sense arguement...and therefore probably won't be true. I personally expect feast or famine based on the fact that it makes no sense to do it that way.

I work with Medicare everyday...maybe its made me jaded.


----------



## Jeremy W

Ed Campbell said:


> it's an automated call from D* reminding me to check and be certain my BBC's are connected and working properly.
> 
> I'd say we must be getting close, for sure.


I've been getting those calls for months.


----------



## Jeremy W

noneroy said:


> I'm thinking that they won't flip one switch and BOOM! all the channels will be on. I think they are going to do it slowly over the next month a few channels at a time.


They're going to turn on 20-40 channels at launch, and then additional large groups of channels over the next few days. It's not going to take a month, and they're not going to do 1 or 2 channels at a time.


----------



## purtman

Jeremy, why do you say that? Are you aware of something we don't know?


----------



## Herdfan

John4924 said:


> Thanks for the info, Tom. So we can roughly say ~10 channels per transponder with 14 active would yield ~140 HD channel capability? And the other spot beams will be for locals?


[cynic]

No way will D* put 10 channel on a transponder at first. They will put a few and provide great PQ and get the buzz going about how great the PQ is. Then after they have gotten all the subs they can to convert over, they will very slowly over a couple of years reduce the PQ so that no one notices how bad it has gotten.

History tends to repeats itself.

[/cynic]


----------



## dragonbait

There are also the content providers to consider. Contracts with those providers may stipulate specific dates and/or conditions before D* can offer the channel to the general customer base. A channel that is newly offered in HD might not let D* start broadcasting until it has completed its own testing.


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> Jeremy, why do you say that? Are you aware of something we don't know?


I'm not aware of anything that hasn't been said publically. Eric Shanks said this a few days ago.


----------



## bwaldron

purtman said:


> *"Someday we'll look back and this will all seem funny"*
> *Bruce Springsteen*
> _*Thunder Road*_
> 
> Do you think Springsteen knew in 1974 about all of this?


Isn't that from Rosalita, not Thunder Road?


----------



## Jeremy W

Herdfan said:


> Then after they have gotten all the subs they can to convert over, they will very slowly over a couple of years reduce the PQ so that no one notices how bad it has gotten.


Are you saying they'd reduce the PQ just for craps and giggles? That doesn't make any sense. Now, will they reduce the PQ when they start to run out of bandwidth? There's no doubt in my mind that they will. But as long as they have the bandwidth to offer great PQ, they gain absolutely nothing from just arbitrarily decreasing it.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I hear multiple approaches were discussed. Jeremy W might have been surprised. I hear a decision has been made and I heard what that was. BUT, I do not know what WILL actually happen as things change. 

Bottom line, reports are by end of Sept. a good many will be turned up. And more will continue to be added as the providers switch to HD.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman

bwaldron said:


> Isn't that from Rosalita, not Thunder Road?


Now you have me thinking. Oh shoot! Now I'll have to listen to the CD again tonight.  My wife won't be too happy about that, but ... I'll help her out ...

Hmmm ... I think you're right. Thunder Road has "It's a town full of losers and I'm pulling out of here to win ... "


----------



## Jeremy W

Tom Robertson said:


> I hear multiple approaches were discussed. Jeremy W might have been surprised. I hear a decision has been made and I heard what that was. BUT, I do not know what WILL actually happen as things change.





> Shanks added that DIRECTV will add a minimum of 20 new HD channels on the first day of the expansion.
> 
> "It will be more in the 40 range if all goes well," he said. "It's still fluid so we can't say for sure."
> 
> After the first rollout, DIRECTV will add another group of channels soon thereafter and then another group until it reaches the 70 mark by the end of September.


Sounds pretty definite to me.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Jeremy W said:


> Tom Robertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear multiple approaches were discussed. Jeremy W might have been surprised. I hear a decision has been made and I heard what that was. BUT, I do not know what WILL actually happen as things change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanks added that DIRECTV will add a minimum of 20 new HD channels on the first day of the expansion.
> 
> "It will be more in the 40 range if all goes well," he said. "*It's still fluid so we can't say for sure.*"
> 
> After the first rollout, DIRECTV will add another group of channels soon thereafter and then another group until it reaches the 70 mark by the end of September.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds pretty definite to me.
Click to expand...

As definitive as the part I bolded in your quote.


----------



## Jeremy W

Tom Robertson said:


> As definitive as the part I bolded in your quote.


I just took that as meaning the initial rollout will consist of 20-40 channels, but they can't say exactly how many because it depends on how well it goes.


----------



## Herdfan

Jeremy W said:


> Are you saying they'd reduce the PQ just for craps and giggles? That doesn't make any sense. Now, will they reduce the PQ when they start to run out of bandwidth?


I guess I forgot the sarcasm smilie.

But once they add the 50 new HD shopping channels, they will run out of bandwidth quickly.:lol:


----------



## purtman

We also need to remember that these numbers could be tweaked. This really adds to this being fluid. When Shanks made this comment about the 16th and the number of channels, D* still hadn't received the go-ahead from the FCC for the earlier movement of the sat. So if we start getting the channels earlier, there may not be as many as there would have been had everything begun to launch on the 16th. I'm like everybody else. But then I realize that either way, we're very fortunate to have these new channels. We're not in Iraq or somewhere else. So if we can afford all these HD gadgets and the programming, we're all pretty fortunate and just be content whenever we should get the channels.


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> we're very fortunate to have these new channels. We're not in Iraq or somewhere else. So if we can afford all these HD gadgets and the programming, we're all pretty fortunate and just be content whenever we should get the channels.


Sorry, but the world doesn't work like that. Someone in another thread told me that I can't complain about not having VOD, because things could be worse. No! It's good to be grateful for what you have, but that doesn't mean that you have to just be content with everything.


----------



## purtman

You're right. It could be worse. I could be in Detroit ... OOPS!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> You're right. It could be worse. I could be in Detroit ... OOPS!!!! :lol:


I am in a suburb of Detroit, not the city itself. Thankfully.


----------



## wheelswagz

Is there any way of finding out what the actual channel numbers will be for these new channels when they go live? So we know where to look?


----------



## 1948GG

wheelswagz said:


> Is there any way of finding out what the actual channel numbers will be for these new channels when they go live? So we know where to look?


According to the interview in TVPredicitions, the channel numbers will be associated with the original SD channels, i.e., CNN/202, CNN-HD/202, just like the HD/SD locals (actually, reverse that, so that the HD version comes up in the guide first, and if you punch it in on the remote, the HD comes up).

As far as which will be 'first', look at what's already 'backhauled' (via fiber or otherwise) to the Castle Rock uplink; over 20+ RSN's (regional sports networks) that are Ka/spotbeamed (via the Spaceways) into local areas are the easiest to 'go national'; basically flip a switch (almost). That's what I'd look for as being 'first'.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Tom Robertson said:


> One needs to take great care in trying to puzzle out how many HD channels per transponder.


Just thought y'all might want some interesting reading...

Tandberg and others showcase advanced encoding at Amsterdam show

Tandberg announces new MPEG4 encoders

These links are a year old, but are very cool none the less...

~Alan


----------



## 1948GG

What's amazing about the new(er) Mpeg4 codecs is the physical size (1RU for the Tandbergs), compared to the original 1st generation SD Mpeg2 encoders (circa 1993-4) that were about 2-3 times the size of a small 'dorm' type refrigerator. And put out about the same heat as a small pottery kiln!


----------



## Jeremy W

They have 1RU MPEG4 encoders now? Wow...


----------



## PoitNarf

Jeremy W said:


> They have 1RU MPEG4 encoders now? Wow...


How many BTUs do those suckers pump out? :lol:


----------



## 1948GG

Jeremy W said:


> They have 1RU MPEG4 encoders now? Wow...


The 'older' Tandberg EN5990's that DirecTV bought some 2 1/2 yrs ago were a whopping 2RU. Don't know what the 'mix' is now, but it'll only take about 3 full-height (7'+) racks to contain all the 70+ (for now).

The spec sheets don't list the btu or even the wattage requirements (although they do run on 120/240v plus the usual -48vdc). But the 'operating temperature' is pretty low (highs between 104-122degF). But I doubt it's very much.


----------



## PoitNarf

1948GG said:


> The 'older' Tandberg EN5990's that DirecTV bought some 2 1/2 yrs ago were a whopping 2RU. Don't know what the 'mix' is now, but it'll only take about 3 full-height (7'+) racks to contain all the 70+ (for now).


With at least a rack of backups I'd imagine.


----------



## oldfantom

Is this the technical thread?


----------



## Tom Robertson

While there often is Tecnical HD information, it is not the technical D10 location thread.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman

What in particular are you looking for?


----------



## generalpatton78

Jeremy W said:


> I'm not aware of anything that hasn't been said publically. Eric Shanks said this a few days ago.


I'm sure you probably know by now but many people hate this guy. I'm not a big fan myself. He posts old material all the time and acts like he broke a story. Just read the HR10 story he posted not to long ago. He basically takes common knowledge or lifts info from people in the know on the forums and passes it off as his own. So if you don't know already anytime you use him as your source get ready for somebody to point that out.


----------



## Jeremy W

generalpatton78 said:


> I'm sure you probably know by now but many people hate this guy.


Eric Shanks is the EVP of Entertainment at DirecTV. You must be thinking of someone else, because I haven't heard very much Eric Shanks hatred around here.


----------



## Newshawk

generalpatton78 said:


> I'm sure you probably know by now but many people hate this guy. I'm not a big fan myself. He posts old material all the time and acts like he broke a story. Just read the HR10 story he posted not to long ago. He basically takes common knowledge or lifts info from people in the know on the forums and passes it off as his own. So if you don't know already anytime you use him as your source get ready for somebody to point that out.


I think you have Eric Shanks confused with Swanni.


----------



## bnash972

Twas the Night Before HD....

Twas the night before HD, when all through the house
Not a creature was stirring, not even a clicking mouse;
The posts were made by the users with care,
In hopes that DirecTV HD soon would be there;
The subscribers nestled all snug in their beds,
While visions of brilliant pictures dancing in their heads;
And mamma in her 'kerchief, and I in my cap,
Had just settled down for a long summer’s nap,
When out of DBSTalk there arose such a clatter,
I sprang from the bed and ran to the computer to see what was the matter.
Away to my living room I flew.
Could it really be true?

The moon reflecting of my favorite show,
Gave the lustre of mid-day to objects below,
When, what to my wondering eyes should appear,
But posts a flying by impatient subscribers, is HD finally here?

With my computer, HR20 and eSata drive,
I knew in a moment it D10 must be live!

More rapid than eagles the signals they came,
And they whistled, and shouted, and called them by name;
"Now, Lefty! now, Sixto! now, RAD and Eagle!
On, Smthkd! on Harsh! on, Ken984 and syphix and all the others too!

The 5-LNB dishes on top of the roof so tall!
Now channel surf away! surf away! surf away all!"
As dry leaves that before the wild hurricane fly,
When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky,
So up to the house-top the coursers they flew,
With the entertainment center full of high-tech toys, and DirectTV HD too.

And then, in a twinkling, across the nation
The glistening and Dolby of each glorious HD station.
As I drew in my hand, and was surfing around,
And through the sky came DirecTV HD with crystal sound.
It was brilliant color on my DLP
The wonderful new picture was bright as could be;

A bundle of HD channels for all,
Just in time for NFL Football.
All the hardware updated.
Their eyes -- how they twinkled! 
And oh, how they had waited, Spending endless hours explaining KA-band;
and other stuff we still don’t really understand.
But it didn’t really matter, the channels were so crystal clear,
All the viewers, they were finally happy;
Their days of waiting were through
All of the colors were now in perfect hue
After hundreds of thousands of posts, what next?
I guess its back to complaining about D* CSRs and install techs.

Its time to move on, bigger better things await
There’s still VOD, 1080p, more channels to create.
Laying their left hands on the remotes, their right hands on their mouse’s,
I don’t expect these guys will ever leave their houses.
In the living room they sit, planting themselves on the couch,
Sitting there for hours, even days, each one a big ol’ slouch.

And, then they all heard one lone lurker exclaim…
"HD for all, and to all a good-night."


----------



## computersecguy

great poem... now the real question is will there tomorrow be hd???


----------



## Alan Gordon

I haven't seen anyone talking about it, so I thought I'd bring it up... but lately, I've had times when I tried to change the channel, set something to record, or check satellite signals on 102 and it told me that it couldn't because it interfered with "Signal Testing". This has happened to me SEVERAL times in the last week or so at various times...

BTW, another interesting thing that was in the article I posted was that a satellite company (using MPEG4) could fit 27-32 SD channels on a single transponder using 8PSK and MPEG4...

~Alan


----------



## EaglePC

all sat 103 (b) are 0's still
give up


----------



## viper8399

just talked to a D* rep because I lost my locals after reverting back from the upgrade and was told we will have 36 channels this month with 25 coming in October and they are hoping for 75 by the end of the year.


----------



## Sixto

bnash972 said:


> Twas the Night Before HD...


Very nice.

Should be moving into place any day now.


----------



## Sirshagg

Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...
Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...


----------



## generalpatton78

Newshawk said:


> I think you have Eric Shanks confused with Swanni.


Ya I really should have stated that better. I meant Phillip Swann aka Swanni who wrote the article. I really don't have that much of a problem with *that* article, but I do hate to see people post his stuff on the forums. He uses it like advertising all the time. I'll go to AVS,TCF, and DBStalk only to find somebody (himself usually) posting his material on all three forums. So in a way I view allot of his work basically as SPAM. It wouldn't be a problem if he sourced his material like Engadget does and stopped posting his own work on forums.

Edit- Oh and in the interest of full disclosure Jeremy W your not Joseph Whip are you???


----------



## lwilli201

generalpatton78 said:


> Ya I really should have stated that better. I meant Phillip Swann aka Swanni who wrote the article. I really don't have that much of a problem with *that* article, but I do hate to see people post his stuff on the forums. He uses it like advertising all the time. I'll go to AVS,TCF, and DBStalk only to find somebody (himself usually) posting his material on all three forums. So in a way I view allot of his work basically as SPAM. It wouldn't be a problem if he sourced his material like Engadget does and stopped posting his own work on forums.


Touché


----------



## generalpatton78

lwilli201 said:


> Touché


Honestly not really. I've seen some guys go ape $H** over people posting his stuff on avs. For the most part I just view it as spam but occasionally he does break some news. I believe HDTVFan (I think that's his handle} hates the guy. To me usually I see a thread from one of his article's and I end up saying to myself "ya we knew that a month ago".


----------



## lwilli201

generalpatton78 said:


> Honestly not really. I've seen some guys go ape $H** over people posting his stuff on avs. For the most part I just view it as spam but occasionally he does break some news. I believe HDTVFan (I think that's his handle} hates the guy. To me usually I see a thread from one of his article's and I end up saying to myself "ya we knew that a month ago".


I was agreeing with you. Touché is the award of a point in fencing. I was awarding you a point (a +1). I totally agree that Swanni over does his self promotion. His articles are included somewhere among all the advertising.  And he is not shy about putting his picture everywhere.


----------



## Jeremy W

generalpatton78 said:


> Oh and in the interest of full disclosure Jeremy W your not Joseph Whip are you???


My username isn't Joseph W...


----------



## BruceS

Alan Gordon said:


> I haven't seen anyone talking about it, so I thought I'd bring it up... but lately, I've had times when I tried to change the channel, set something to record, or check satellite signals on 102 and it told me that it couldn't because it interfered with "Signal Testing". This has happened to me SEVERAL times in the last week or so at various times...
> 
> BTW, another interesting thing that was in the article I posted was that a satellite company (using MPEG4) could fit 27-32 SD channels on a single transponder using 8PSK and MPEG4...
> 
> ~Alan


Try re-booting your box.

Several people had this problem after some of the recent CE's and a re-boot seems to cure it.


----------



## Ed Campbell

I had the problem for the first time, this morning. And, yes, a menu reboot cured it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

BruceS said:


> Try re-booting your box.
> 
> Several people had this problem after some of the recent CE's and a re-boot seems to cure it.


I've had it on my HR20-100 which had been rebooted over and over (issues with the box), I've had it on my HR20-700 before and after several reboots (trying to get the CE last night).

It does not appear to be a problem with the box, but rather some sort of testing done by DirecTV...

~Alan


----------



## donshan

Alan Gordon said:


> I haven't seen anyone talking about it, so I thought I'd bring it up... but lately, I've had times when I tried to change the channel, set something to record, or check satellite signals on 102 and it told me that it couldn't because it interfered with "Signal Testing". This has happened to me SEVERAL times in the last week or so at various times...
> 
> ~Alan


I had the same problem when I first turned on D* this morning with a "signal testing 9.31a" message. A Setup menu reset cured it .

I have posted the details of other things I found during the problem in the HR 20-700 SW Ox-18a issues thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1080244&postcount=165


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I just thought it was interesting to see all those new transponders on the new Sat 103 (a) and Sat (b) in the setup..even though most are a 0 in signal strength right now...

The point is, there are more transponders ready to be activated on D*TV's command for the 103 sat.


----------



## Alan Gordon

donshan said:


> I had the same problem when I first turned on D* this morning with a "signal testing 9.31a" message. A Setup menu reset cured it .
> 
> I have posted the details of other things I found during the problem in the HR 20-700 SW Ox-18a issues thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1080244&postcount=165


Yes, I've read that post, but I disagree with your assessment that it's a glitch... I believe it's some sort of code written into the HR20 to check the signal levels at various geographic locations so as to get a better understanding of the KA signal from D10... especially since I've only had this issue since DirecTV started getting D10 into it's general area.

As for your statement that it's not actually recording anything, it doesn't need to be to check signal strength.

I could be wrong, but I don't consider this to be a problem. If this conflicts with a recording, I will cancel the signal test, but if it doesn't, I'm going to let it be to allow DirecTV all the data it needs. A reboot is unnecessary in my opinion...

~Alan


----------



## donshan

Alan Gordon said:


> Yes, I've read that post, but I disagree with your assessment that it's a glitch... I believe it's some sort of code written into the HR20 to check the signal levels at various geographic locations so as to get a better understanding of the KA signal from D10... especially since I've only had this issue since DirecTV started getting D10 into it's general area.
> 
> As for your statement that it's not actually recording anything, it doesn't need to be to check signal strength.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't consider this to be a problem. If this conflicts with a recording, I will cancel the signal test, but if it doesn't, I'm going to let it be to allow DirecTV all the data it needs. A reboot is unnecessary in my opinion...
> 
> ~Alan


Thanks for looking it over. I too consider it possible they are actually testing reception, but if so the software is flawed. In my case the signal test left the transponder pages not functioning and a reboot was required to get them working again, so I called it a "glitch". In my case I only received the OX- 18a SW update Aug 22 so that is a recent change too. When I first saw the signal test I thought it could be a D10 related test just as you describe, but then when I had to reboot to get transponder data pages to list any number values I was not so sure. I was disappointed after the reboot not to find some D10 related changes of some kind.

As a clarification, I was checking for recordings since if two recordings were in progress, it is not possible to change channels, so I was checking that D* wa not recording some of those "promotional" items to the DVR using both tuners and blocking my use. They were not recording anything to the DVR eliminating that idea.

If they are running tests how do they get the reception data back- via the phone line? And one other item, the last channel I looked at last night was ch 499. Is it possible that leaving a tuner on ch 499 could be involved with this signal test issue?

Anyway, I posted this over at the HR20 software issue thread hoping the experts there could help me understand it.


----------



## Alan Gordon

donshan said:


> Thanks for looking it over. I too consider it possible they are actually testing reception, but if so the software is flawed. In my case the signal test left the transponder pages not functioning and a reboot was required to get them working again, so I called it a "glitch".


Oh yeah, there is definately a glitch in the software as I have had the exact same problem, but since the channels still come in regardless of the signal strength page, I don't worry about it too much...



donshan said:


> As a clarification, I was checking for recordings since if two recordings were in progress, it is not possible to change channels, so I was checking that D* wa not recording some of those "promotional" items to the DVR using both tuners and blocking my use. They were not recording anything to the DVR eliminating that idea.


Twice now, I have been watching OTA and when I tried to turn it to a satellite channel, it told me that it couldn't because tuners were in use, and gave me an option of choosing to cancel, or cancel one of the programs in use. One of them would be something I recorded... the other, would be the signal testing.



donshan said:


> If they are running tests how do they get the reception data back- via the phone line? And one other item, the last channel I looked at last night was ch 499. Is it possible that leaving a tuner on ch 499 could be involved with this signal test issue?


No, I rarely check 499, and I have the signal check come up quite a bit... but yeah, the phone line is probably how...

~Alan


----------



## donshan

Alan Gordon said:


> Twice now, I have been watching OTA and when I tried to turn it to a satellite channel, it told me that it couldn't because tuners were in use, and gave me an option of choosing to cancel, or cancel one of the programs in use. One of them would be something I recorded... the other, would be the signal testing.
> 
> ~Alan


 Thanks for the warning. I have not had that come up yet, but will be prepared if (when?) it does.

I probably have not encountered this before, since we usually watch DVR recordings 80 percent of the time to time shift things to our schedule. Thus I wouldn't have noticed if D* was using both tuners for testing. I will see if I can reproduce while I watch a network OTA game live this weekend and try test recording and switching to D* channels at times.


----------



## Alan Gordon

donshan said:


> Thanks for the warning. I have not had that come up yet, but will be prepared if (when?) it does.
> 
> I probably have not encountered this before, since we usually watch DVR recordings 80 percent of the time to time shift things to our schedule. Thus I wouldn't have noticed if D* was using both tuners for testing. I will see if I can reproduce while I watch a network OTA game live this weekend and try test recording and switching to D* channels at times.


My HR20 is used mostly for recordings too (most of my live TV viewings are in other rooms with TiVos), BUT I have been having a local radar channel on a lot lately due to rain/storms. I've also been watching more live TV the last few days since I replaced a HR20-100 with a -700 after the -100 started having issues, setting up my Series Links again...

~Alan


----------



## bnash972

FSMW (647) has the "HD" icon by the NCAA football games today? Its broadcasting in SD, but the icon is there. Is this new or has that been there for awhile? Is this a sign of anything?


----------



## cygnusloop

bnash972 said:


> FSMW (647) has the "HD" icon by the NCAA football games today? Its broadcasting in SD, but the icon is there. Is this new or has that been there for awhile? Is this a sign of anything?


It's a sign that FSMW is simulcasting in HD, just not (yet) on DIRECTV. You may be able to find the same thing happening on the Discovery Networks.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Let's leave Swammi bashing somewhere else and go :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Hutchinshouse

OK, I just got my second HR20 today. Another 700  

ATTN: D* - You have my approval to let the new channels fly


----------



## Alan Gordon

cygnusloop said:


> It's a sign that FSMW is simulcasting in HD, just not (yet) on DIRECTV. You may be able to find the same thing happening on the Discovery Networks.


Actually, over the years, DirecTV has had several channels in the guide have the HD logo (ESPN2, USA, FX, National Geographic Channel, regional sports networks, and a few others), but these were at times when the network didn't necessarily have a HD channel.

I can't speak for FSMW as I don't know anything about the channel, but just wanted to bring up the fact that it doesn't necessarily mean anything...

~Alan


----------



## Sirshagg

Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...
Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Sirshagg said:


> Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...
> Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...


:lol: :lol: :lol:

This could be almost like work here with 3 units...


----------



## donshan

Sirshagg said:


> Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...
> Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...


Here is an idea to make it easier for you. The 0s in 103(b) are meaningless too because that transponder screen page is not connected to any tuners yet and cannot measure any transponders.

On the software technical thread 1948GG discussed the idea that the 103(b) screen is not actually reading anything at all yet. The 0s are being put into the screen by the software. It will take another signal from D* to activate the tuners to receive D10 signals before 103(b) will measure anything- even 0.

I believe 1948GG is correct. Run this little test. Put up any other transponder page and note the time it takes for your receiver to read a transponder value and place a number in the table and then go to the next transponder. On 103(b) the 0s pop in quickly because they are simulated readings until the tuners are connected  to the D10 signals and the software actually measures something.

In a few days that will change when D* sends a software signal to activate 103(b), but for now it is a waste of time to watch the 0s appear unless you enjoy watching software run. 

Patience


----------



## binkatl

donshan said:


> On 103(b) the 0s pop in quickly because they are simulated readings until the tuners are connected to the D10 signals and the software actually measures something.


This might be different for different people, but on my HR20-100, the 0's on 103(b) take the same amount of time to appear as the readings on other satellites.

Not saying you're wrong about the fake screen, I'm just saying that on my system, the readings don't come up quickly.


----------



## Sirshagg

donshan said:


> Here is an idea to make it easier for you. The 0s in 103(b) are meaningless too because that transponder screen page is not connected to any tuners yet and cannot measure any transponders.
> 
> On the software technical thread 1948GG discussed the idea that the 103(b) screen is not actually reading anything at all yet. The 0s are being put into the screen by the software. It will take another signal from D* to activate the tuners to receive D10 signals before 103(b) will measure anything- even 0.
> 
> I believe 1948GG is correct. Run this little test. Put up any other transponder page and note the time it takes for your receiver to read a transponder value and place a number in the table and then go to the next transponder. On 103(b) the 0s pop in quickly because they are simulated readings until the tuners are connected to the D10 signals and the software actually measures something.
> 
> In a few days that will change when D* sends a software signal to activate 103(b), but for now it is a waste of time to watch the 0s appear unless you enjoy watching software run.
> 
> Patience


I have noticed that these 0's appear faster than the numbers on any other Sat. In any case I suspect there will be no new HD (for me) untill these 0's turn to something else.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

donshan said:


> It will take another signal from D* to activate the tuners to receive D10 signals before 103(b) will measure anything- even 0.


This is the most likely situation.

The fact that these are now at least visible means they exist and the receiver/DVR can see *something*...D*TV controls its activation.


----------



## Racer88

Just talked to retention and they said the 16th or the 24th for the new channels to come online. 

I did get me 10 bucks off for 6 months for all these tuner lockups tho.


----------



## Jeremy W

I just talked to the Advanced Products Group, and they said that some difficulties were encountered with the new batch of encoders DirecTV set up for the new channels, and they won't be coming online until October.

This is completely made up, but it may as well be true. CSRs, no matter what group they're with, are not an accurate source of information.


----------



## M3 Pete

I go away for a full week of no-television vacation, and you guys have not gotten the new channels on line yet? :nono2: 

How disappointing! And now rumors of October? Oh noes!


----------



## purtman

Jeremy W said:


> I just talked to the Advanced Products Group, and they said that some difficulties were encountered with the new batch of encoders DirecTV set up for the new channels, and they won't be coming online until October.
> 
> This is completely made up, but it may as well be true. CSRs, no matter what group they're with, are not an accurate source of information.


Lame and no reason to keep the type small so the readers here won't see it. It will only help to get them upset.


----------



## Sirshagg

Jeremy W said:


> I just talked to the Advanced Products Group, and they said that some difficulties were encountered with the new batch of encoders DirecTV set up for the new channels, and they won't be coming online until October.
> 
> This is completely made up, but it may as well be true. CSRs, no matter what group they're with, are not an accurate source of information.


My dogs had a conference this morning and they unamously tell me it will be tomorrow.


----------



## lwilli201

Sirshagg said:


> My dogs had a conference this morning and they unamously tell me it will be tomorrow.


If you cannot believe your dogs, who can you believe. :lol: :lol: :hurah:


----------



## donshan

binkatl said:


> This might be different for different people, but on my HR20-100, the 0's on 103(b) take the same amount of time to appear as the readings on other satellites.
> 
> Not saying you're wrong about the fake screen, I'm just saying that on my system, the readings don't come up quickly.


 It really isn't a fake screen as I understand it, just one that has not been activated yet to actually read the transponders and the 0s are not real readings. This issue did not appear on my HR20-700 until several days after I got the 0x-18a software update on Aug 22, but only noticed the faster 0s on 103(b) when troubleshooting the "signal testing" issue yesterday.

Since this appears to be a software issue, I noticed on the software issues thread that 0x-18a updates of HR20-100 began on Aug 29. Do you have 0x-18a? In any case different models may behave differently due to their internal processor speed, or as they say "your mileage may differ".


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> Lame and no reason to keep the type small so the readers here won't see it. It will only help to get them upset.


It's no different than any of the other speculation that gets posted. At least I put a disclaimer on it.


----------



## noneroy

Jeremy W said:


> It's no different than any of the other speculation that gets posted. At least I put a disclaimer on it.


Actually, my tea leaves *AND* pig entrails both tell me it'll be next weekend. This was confirmed by 2 CSRs, a post on Satelliteguys, The Bible Code and Jimmy Hoffa's nephew. Hold your breath folks, I've got a good feeling about this. :sure:

But back to topic, have we speculated that the existing channels will be moved over to MPEG4 and mirrored there? I'd prefer to get away from all of these mpeg2 crap, if possible.

Also, has D* said anything about more HD-PPV? That'd kinda rock too.


----------



## khoyme

Interesting idea that the '0's on 103(b) are simulated. I had wondered how the channels could show up in the test channel range (talked about in other threads), without some signal energy showing up at everyone else's dishes.

Is the difference between 102.6 and 102.775 enough to show significant dB drop at the 103 LNA in a properly aligned dish? I would think the signal strength might be down, but not to the point of reading zero. 

So, they could be testing on the transponders that are listed as n/a in the normal software, or they could be hiding the incoming signals until, as others have pointed out, then send out an enable signal to allow the regular receivers to display them. 

Sorry for straying away from pure HD anticipation and back into tech. :sure: 

On-topic: Are we there yet!!!    

Ken


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> But back to topic, have we speculated that the existing channels will be moved over to MPEG4 and mirrored there? I'd prefer to get away from all of these mpeg2 crap, if possible.


It's not really IF, but WHEN. Keep in mind all the folks who have not upgraded receivers/Dishes will loose channels when this is done.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sirshagg said:


> It's not really IF, but WHEN. Keep in mind all the folks who have not upgraded receivers/Dishes will loose channels when this is done.


He said mirrored there... in other words, have MPEG4 versions on the new sat, and still have the MPEG2 version where they are now...

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W

khoyme said:


> I had wondered how the channels could show up in the test channel range (talked about in other threads), without some signal energy showing up at everyone else's dishes.


For right now, the channels that are showing up in engineering mode are nothing more than guide data. No actual signal is being received.


----------



## Terry K

Alan Gordon said:


> He said mirrored there... in other words, have MPEG4 versions on the new sat, and still have the MPEG2 version where they are now...
> 
> ~Alan


This begs a VERY Interesting question, what about the current MPEG2 HDs like HDNet, HDN Movies, UHD, and Discovery HD Theatre? Those don't have a SD counterpart, so where do they go as to channel mappings for the MPEG4 versions?


----------



## Jeremy W

Terry K said:


> where do they go as to channel mappings for the MPEG4 versions?


Wherever they can fit. It's not that big of a deal. MHD is going on 332. There are a bunch of open channels for DHDT: 275, 281, 283, 288. The others can find places elsewhere, too.


----------



## purtman

Jeremy W said:


> It's no different than any of the other speculation that gets posted. At least I put a disclaimer on it.


Yeah, where people with poor vision won't notice it.


----------



## Ken_F

John4924 said:


> Thanks for the info, Tom. So we can roughly say ~10 channels per transponder with 14 active would yield ~140 HD channel capability? And the other spot beams will be for locals?
> 
> Now when D11 lites up next year, will they "move" some of the HD channels to do some load sharing between the 2 birds? And I assume D11 will have a similar amount of spot beams for locals?
> 
> So I guess the bottom line I am driving at [to persuade my friends] is with D10 and D11 functional, D* will have a "metric butt-load" of HD capability  And their capability will be far ahead of available content well into the future?


DirecTV has ~500MHz usable CONUS spectrum on D10 and another 500MHz usable on D11. D10 will use 14 CONUS transponders @ 36MHz each. Each transponder would provide ~61Mbps with DVB-S2 using 8PSK @ 3/4 FEC.

Ten channels per transponder would work out to ~6Mbps each. Current MPEG-4 feeds of CBS and NBC -- downconverted from 1920x1080 to 1440x1080, but which most agree look quite good -- are >10Mbps. The ABC and FOX 720p feeds run less.

If DirecTV actually uplinks all 85 channels posted by Bschneider to D10, that would translate to six channels per transponder @ ~10Mbps each, which is probably close to the maximum they can uplink while maintaining quality comparable to the MPEG-4 locals. They might be able to add another 15, depending on the mix of 720p and 1080i channels and whether they stick to 1440x1080 or drop resolution down to to 1280x1080.

Of course, these are all guesstimates until we confirm the actual modulation type and and FEC rate used by D10.


----------



## donshan

khoyme said:


> Interesting idea that the '0's on 103(b) are simulated. I had wondered how the channels could show up in the test channel range (talked about in other threads), without some signal energy showing up at everyone else's dishes.
> 
> Is the difference between 102.6 and 102.775 enough to show significant dB drop at the 103 LNA in a properly aligned dish? I would think the signal strength might be down, but not to the point of reading zero.
> 
> So, they could be testing on the transponders that are listed as n/a in the normal software, or they could be hiding the incoming signals until, as others have pointed out, then send out an enable signal to allow the regular receivers to display them.
> 
> Sorry for straying away from pure HD anticipation and back into tech. :sure:
> 
> On-topic: Are we there yet!!!
> 
> Ken


This is "HD anticipation" and like everyone else I am trying to connect the dots to guess when we will see something on our receivers that D10 is sending signals and especially when will we get our HD channels!

I think the answer is that our dishes are getting signals right now from D10 since the position angle is not an issue. However it apparently takes an "engineering" activation card to bypass the software blocks in regular customers' receivers. Just as they sent a signal to turn on the 103(b) page, I expect an unannounced signal to be sent to make that 103(b) page "active" and actually read the transponders on our receivers, but that is software blocked now. So all we get are zeros while those with engineering cards get real readings and those HD channels being tested. That is just my guess and anticipation.

The date is we get HD is clear to me! It is when D10 is in position at 102.775 W and stopped and stable, and then everything from the on ground uplinks and all the D10 configurations are certified as "Go". I think even the D10 technical manager does not yet have an exact date and time for that final "Go", but does has a printed planned schedule of all the required items that need to be finished . That final "Go" will come when it is 100 % ready and that could be early or could be late vs. the planned schedule . So how could any CSR or others have a clue as to any date other than rumors and guesses?

Our receivers won't work until D* sends the required software signal(s) to switch things on, and those switch signals won't come until the D10 technical crew issues that final "Go"! The best we can hope for is they issue a series of software switch-ons over several days before HD channels appear, or it could all come as one big surprise.

Patience!


----------



## lwilli201

purtman said:


> Yeah, where people with poor vision won't notice it.


WHAT HE SAY.


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> Yeah, where people with poor vision won't notice it.


Not my problem.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ken_F said:


> DirecTV has ~500MHz usable CONUS spectrum on D10 and another 500MHz usable on D11. D10 will use 14 CONUS transponders @ 36MHz each. Each transponder would provide ~61Mbps with DVB-S2 using 8PSK @ 3/4 FEC.
> 
> Ten channels per transponder would work out to ~6Mbps each. Current MPEG-4 feeds of CBS and NBC -- downconverted from 1920x1080 to 1440x1080, but which most agree look quite good -- are >10Mbps. The ABC and FOX 720p feeds run less.
> 
> If DirecTV actually uplinks all 85 channels posted by Bschneider to D10, that would translate to six channels per transponder @ ~10Mbps each, which is probably close to the maximum they can uplink while maintaining quality comparable to the MPEG-4 locals. They might be able to add another 15, depending on the mix of 720p and 1080i channels and whether they stick to 1440x1080 or drop resolution down to to 1280x1080.
> 
> Of course, these are all guesstimates until we confirm the actual modulation type and and FEC rate used by D10.


Ken_F, one other word: polarity.  500MHz left and 500MHz right.

Since you know the modulation numbers far better than I, are these based on the earlier Ku transponder modulation or the new Ka band modulations with reduced FEC? (And didn't they change modulation as well?)

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Ken_F

Tom Robertson said:


> Since you know the modulation numbers far better than I, are these based on the earlier Ku transponder modulation or the new Ka band modulations with reduced FEC? (And didn't they change modulation as well?)


Those numbers are based on the DVB-S2 modulation and FEC rates used on the Ka (Spaceway) satellites.


----------



## donshan

Ken_F said:


> DirecTV has ~500MHz usable CONUS spectrum on D10 and another 500MHz usable on D11. D10 will use 14 CONUS transponders @ 36MHz each. Each transponder would provide ~61Mbps with DVB-S2 using 8PSK @ 3/4 FEC.
> 
> Ten channels per transponder would work out to ~6Mbps each. Current MPEG-4 feeds of CBS and NBC -- downconverted from 1920x1080 to 1440x1080, but which most agree look quite good -- are >10Mbps. The ABC and FOX 720p feeds run less.
> 
> If DirecTV actually uplinks all 85 channels posted by Bschneider to D10, that would translate to six channels per transponder @ ~10Mbps each, which is probably close to the maximum they can uplink while maintaining quality comparable to the MPEG-4 locals. They might be able to add another 15, depending on the mix of 720p and 1080i channels and whether they stick to 1440x1080 or drop resolution down to to 1280x1080.
> 
> Of course, these are all guesstimates until we confirm the actual modulation type and and FEC rate used by D10.


I read somewhere that D* uses a system of variable bitrates per channel (your Mbps numbers), so that when one channel's MPEG-4 images have little or no motion, bitrate capacity on that channel can be dynamically transferred to another channel that has active motion action and then switched back again to the first channel when it needs that bit rate capacity back for motion scenes. An example would be a talking head with fixed studio background on a talk or news show would need a lower MPEG-4 bitrate than an action NFL game with pans and zooms for equal HD quality.

Is this true? If so, they can maintain very high quality on all channels within the total available capacity and still get more channels than if each were allocated a fixed specific bitrate per channel.


----------



## Sirshagg

Alan Gordon said:


> He said mirrored there... in other words, have MPEG4 versions on the new sat, and still have the MPEG2 version where they are now...
> 
> ~Alan


Why woulf they waste bandwidth broadcasting the same exact thing twice? It would be one thing if the mpeg4 receivers couldn't do mpeg2, but that's not the case.


----------



## Ken_F

donshan said:


> I read somewhere that D* uses a system of variable bitrates per channel (your Mbps numbers), so that when one channel's MPEG-4 images have little or no motion, bitrate capacity on that channel can be dynamically transferred to another channel that has active motion action and then switched back again to the first channel when it needs that bit rate capacity back for motion scenes. An example would be a talking head with fixed studio background on a talk or news show would need a lower MPEG-4 bitrate than an action NFL game with pans and zooms for equal HD quality.
> 
> Is this true? If so, they can maintain very high quality on all channels within the total available capacity and still get more channels than if each were allocated a fixed specific bitrate per channel.


Yes, that is certainly true. It is known as statistical multiplexing. DirecTV does the same thing with all of its channels.

Bandwidth requirements vary heavily by content. Content originating in 24p like movies requires less bandwidth than 60i and 60p content like sports. A 1080i movie channel showing mostly 24p content might do fine with an ABR of 7Mbps, whereas a 1080i sports channel might require 12+Mbps on a regular basis. DirecTV will mix and match channels on different transponders to produce the best possible results. Channel capacity will depend on both the resolution and content of the channels DirecTV puts on its system.

When people quote bits on this forum, they're referring to the average bitrate, because there are no constant bitrates on DirecTV.


----------



## trgonz

Were these here or did I just see the new test channels:

490 - 494

Each is looking at a different SAT.

I did not see them last night when I was looking at the guide.

TG


----------



## Tom Robertson

trgonz said:


> Were these here or did I just see the new test channels:
> 
> 490 - 494
> 
> Each is looking at a different SAT.
> 
> I did not see them last night when I was looking at the guide.
> 
> TG


Been there a long time, sorry.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

donshan said:


> I read somewhere that D* uses a system of variable bitrates per channel (your Mbps numbers), so that when one channel's MPEG-4 images have little or no motion, bitrate capacity on that channel can be dynamically transferred to another channel that has active motion action and then switched back again to the first channel when it needs that bit rate capacity back for motion scenes. An example would be a talking head with fixed studio background on a talk or news show would need a lower MPEG-4 bitrate than an action NFL game with pans and zooms for equal HD quality.
> 
> Is this true? If so, they can maintain very high quality on all channels within the total available capacity and still get more channels than if each were allocated a fixed specific bitrate per channel.


Along with what Ken_F said, many local stations use stat muxing on their digital subchannels.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## donshan

Ken_F said:


> Yes, that is certainly true. It is known as statistical multiplexing. DirecTV does the same thing with all of its channels.
> 
> Bandwidth requirements vary heavily by content. Content originating in 24p like movies requires less bandwidth than 60i and 60p content like sports. A 1080i movie channel showing mostly 24p content might do fine with an ABR of 7Mbps, whereas a 1080i sports channel might require 12+Mbps on a regular basis. DirecTV will mix and match channels on different transponders to produce the best possible results. Channel capacity will depend on both the resolution and content of the channels DirecTV puts on its system.
> 
> When people quote bits on this forum, they're referring to the average bitrate, because there are no constant bitrates on DirecTV.


Thanks for the very good reply. When I first read about the D* system the article gave no details, but I thought it was a cool idea since I was aware of how MPEG-4 compresses video and the motion content from frame to frame is very important factor on bitrate. Now I know a lot more about it!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sirshagg said:


> Why woulf they waste bandwidth broadcasting the same exact thing twice? It would be one thing if the mpeg4 receivers couldn't do mpeg2, but that's not the case.


For several reasons... one of which being quality (do you know that HBO-HD, Showtime-HD and HDNet Movies are being broadcasted at around the same bitrate as encodings tested by Tandberg using MPEG4 and 8PSK?).

Another reason being that those of us with HR20s would have more recording space using MPEG4 broadcasts instead of MPEG2 broadcasts.

There is also the advantage of getting people used to the channels on different channel numbers so as to not surprise them when they are moved off of the current channels...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

Ken_F said:


> DirecTV has ~500MHz usable CONUS spectrum on D10 and another 500MHz usable on D11. D10 will use 14 CONUS transponders @ 36MHz each. Each transponder would provide ~61Mbps with DVB-S2 using 8PSK @ 3/4 FEC.
> 
> Ten channels per transponder would work out to ~6Mbps each. Current MPEG-4 feeds of CBS and NBC -- downconverted from 1920x1080 to 1440x1080, but which most agree look quite good -- are >10Mbps. The ABC and FOX 720p feeds run less.
> 
> If DirecTV actually uplinks all 85 channels posted by Bschneider to D10, that would translate to six channels per transponder @ ~10Mbps each, which is probably close to the maximum they can uplink while maintaining quality comparable to the MPEG-4 locals. They might be able to add another 15, depending on the mix of 720p and 1080i channels and whether they stick to 1440x1080 or drop resolution down to to 1280x1080.
> 
> Of course, these are all guesstimates until we confirm the actual modulation type and and FEC rate used by D10.


First of all, really good post, Ken! Very interesting stuff...

I posted a couple of articles a page or two back regarding some new Tandberg encoders (which I've read that DirecTV has supposedly been using for close to a year now) which states that, using these encoders, DirecTV can use 8 full-resolution HD channels on a single 36MHz transponder using § DVB-S2 and 8PSK.

NOW, they use the term "full-resolution HD" which could be taken to mean "full-resolution 720p or 1080i" or "full-resolution 1080i" (ala CE's "Full-HD" = 1080p). Assuming for a minute that they mean "full-resolution 1080i," a good mix of 720p (like you said) could allow them more (again, like you said).

Most of the networks announced for DirecTV (that can be verified) are 1080i with the exception of NGC, RSNs... and I suspect any Fox or Disney channels... but with the amount of RSNs there are, DirecTV should have quite a few 720p channels to stick in there.

Also of importance to note is the amount of channels listed in Engineering that will be/should be mostly upconverts for at least a few months (possibly until after D11 is launched)...

~Alan


----------



## Hdhead

New info from bschneider:

The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.

The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th. RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.

A&E
Big Ten Network
Cartoon Network
CNN
Disney
Food Network
Golf/Versus
History
NFL Network
National Geo
Simithsonian (channel 267)
TBS


----------



## generalpatton78

Hdhead said:


> New info from bschneider:
> 
> The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.
> 
> The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th. RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.
> 
> A&E
> Big Ten Network
> Cartoon Network
> CNN
> Disney
> Food Network
> Golf/Versus
> History
> NFL Network
> National Geo
> Simithsonian (channel 267)
> TBS


I gotta say Cartoon Network and CNN are sure surprises. We knew they were coming but this is earlier then expected. I'm also glad to hear the doors still open for some channels to be turned on before Sep 14.


----------



## Racer88

CNN was ready to go yesterday. Why surprised?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96920

I'll even go as far as daring to say that CNN will be the very first HD channel to go live given their somewhat "special" relationship with D*


----------



## generalpatton78

Racer88 said:


> CNN was ready to go yesterday. Why surprised?
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96920
> 
> I'll even go as far as daring to say that CNN will be the very first HD channel to go live given their somewhat "special" relationship with D*


I'm just saying generally were seeing allot of announced late 07 and some early 08 channels coming online fast. We had allot of people (Harsh) ragging on D* saying find us some info that D* isn't BS about this or that channel. Now we have some of these channels saying we're ready NOW. So I'm surprised to see things going *SO WELL* after years of waiting for tons of new HD.


----------



## Davenlr

It would be to D*'s benefit to turn on a channel like CNN-HD early so they wouldn't get slammed with service calls when people find out their installers missed-aimed their dishes, or some other problem crops up that needs addressing.


----------



## kycubsfan

I hate that they're cutting it so close with TBS-HD ... they've got a load of playoff baseball coming up soon.


----------



## generalpatton78

kycubsfan said:


> I hate that they're cutting it so close with TBS-HD ... they've got a load of playoff baseball coming up soon.


You got nothing to worry about the Cards are surging and the Cubs always fold late! :hurah: :lol: :hurah:


----------



## purtman

Hdhead said:


> New info from bschneider:
> 
> The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.
> 
> The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th. RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.
> 
> A&E
> Big Ten Network
> Cartoon Network
> CNN
> Disney
> Food Network
> Golf/Versus
> History
> NFL Network
> National Geo
> Simithsonian (channel 267)
> TBS


I'm surprised MHD isn't here. That being said, Versus is there! YES!!!!!! NHL in HD to begin the season!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Hdhead said:


> New info from bschneider:
> 
> The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.
> 
> The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th. RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.
> 
> A&E
> Big Ten Network
> Cartoon Network
> CNN
> Disney
> Food Network
> Golf/Versus
> History
> NFL Network
> National Geo
> Simithsonian (channel 267)
> TBS


He has since edited the post to include HGTV as well. Personally, I was surprised when the first list included Food Network... but not HGTV.

~Alan


----------



## Jeremy W

Alan Gordon said:


> Personally, I was surprised when the first list included Food Network... but not HGTV.


I was surprised by that, as well as by Disney being on the list. They had said they would be launching in Spring 2008.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jeremy W said:


> I was surprised by that, as well as by Disney being on the list. They had said they would be launching in Spring 2008.


My guess is, mostly upconverts until next year... maybe all upconverts. I still expect that's what we'll see with most of these channels since a LOT of them are airing A LOT of SD-only programming... BUT hopefully we'll see some good HD in there...

Disney Channel
FX
Toon Disney
MTV
Spike
TBS
Cartoon Network
Bravo
Comedy Central
Chiller
ABC Family
Sleuth
USA
Nick At Nite
VH1
CMT
Biography Channel

That's got to be a lot of upconverts...

~Alan


----------



## generalpatton78

Jeremy W said:


> I was surprised by that, as well as by Disney being on the list. They had said they would be launching in Spring 2008.


Now he saying that was a mistake  .


----------



## gregory

I just want Versus HD by 9/8 to watch the BYU/UCLA game!


----------



## vertigo235

Why not Discovery HD? It's allready on Dish, so we know it's ready...


----------



## purtman

Vertigo, remember that there will be more before the month is out. The nice thing about Discovery HD is it does show "Deadliest Catch" in HD. I saw it on a commercial the other night in HD.


----------



## rrrick8

kycubsfan said:


> I hate that they're cutting it so close with TBS-HD ... they've got a load of playoff baseball coming up soon.





generalpatton78 said:


> You got nothing to worry about the Cards are surging and the Cubs always fold late! :hurah: :lol: :hurah:


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## rrrick8

Kind of surprised that TWC isn't in the first group.

I thought I read somewhere that they were ready to go.


----------



## vertigo235

purtman said:


> Vertigo, remember that there will be more before the month is out. The nice thing about Discovery HD is it does show "Deadliest Catch" in HD. I saw it on a commercial the other night in HD.


Yeah and Mythbusters, I'm taunted each time it comes on with the "Also available in HD" reminder at the bottom of the screen.

I REALLY want SciFi before Atlantis started up too, but that is late September we will see!


----------



## MattWarner

vertigo235 said:


> I REALLY want SciFi before Atlantis started up too, but that is late September we will see!


+1

Definitely looking forward to SciFi, Discovery and National Geographic in HD.

-Matt


----------



## Baldmaga

14th or earlier???

ARRGH, I'm dying from the anticipation...and school is back in swing


----------



## purtman

vertigo235 said:


> Yeah and Mythbusters, I'm taunted each time it comes on with the "Also available in HD" reminder at the bottom of the screen.
> 
> I REALLY want SciFi before Atlantis started up too, but that is late September we will see!


Two other shows that I do remember are Mythbusters and Meerkat Manor. They were both in the commercial.


----------



## Alan Gordon

rrrick8 said:


> Kind of surprised that TWC isn't in the first group.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that they were ready to go.


The Weather Channel is going to mostly upconverts until next year. They have been advertising two new programs in HD, but they don't start until October 1st.

~Alan


----------



## ejjames

Even if most shows are upconverts to begin with, the picture quality of an upconverted MPEG-4 "Rescue Me" is something I am looking forward to.

ej


----------



## Sirshagg

MattWarner said:


> +1
> 
> Definitely looking forward to SciFi, Discovery and National Geographic in HD.
> 
> -Matt


:up:


----------



## code4code5

purtman said:


> Two other shows that I do remember are Mythbusters and Meerkat Manor. They were both in the commercial.


I'm frankly looking forward to Dirty Jobs in HD. We know that they've been shooting in HD for a couple of years, as every time a camera gets demolished, Mike laments about the cost of their equipment. Gloriously disgusting.


----------



## Inches

code4code5 said:


> I'm frankly looking forward to Dirty Jobs in HD. We know that they've been shooting in HD for a couple of years, as every time a camera gets demolished, Mike laments about the cost of their equipment. Gloriously disgusting.


I can not wait as well. They had some test boradcasts but when I recorded them they were SD  Never did find out where the HD episodes were.


----------



## EaglePC

I really thing Sept 4th they will start moving D10
they were going to do it on Sept1st Holiday weekend though.


----------



## code4code5

Inches said:


> I can not wait as well. They had some test boradcasts but when I recorded them they were SD  Never did find out where the HD episodes were.


If you're referring to the [Also available in HD] notification at the bottom of the screen, I think they're just taunting us. I mean, getting us ready for Discovery HD.

Who hoo! 100th Post!


----------



## bwaldron

ejjames said:


> Even if most shows are upconverts to begin with, the picture quality of an upconverted MPEG-4 "Rescue Me" is something I am looking forward to.
> 
> ej


Rescue Me is actually produced in HD ... it's carried as such in Canada on the Showcase channel. So it wouldn't need to be an upconvert.


----------



## Jeremy W

bwaldron said:


> Rescue Me is actually produced in HD


So is Nip/Tuck, which is why I'm hoping we get FX HD before October 23rd when the new season starts up.


----------



## CoachGibbs

gregory said:


> I just want Versus HD by 9/8 to watch the BYU/UCLA game!


College football on Versus is not in HD. At least it wasn't this weekend.


----------



## John4924

CoachGibbs said:


> College football on Versus is not in HD. At least it wasn't this weekend.


Forgive my ignorance, but I assume this "Versus/Golf" channel will be a separate channel from the golf channel #605? And I assume when they show the pgatour events on Thursday/Friday, these broadcast will be in glorious HD? 

If they turn on HGTV in HD and my Thursday/Friday golf in HD, they will have made my wife and I very happy! 

Thanks and cheers,
John


----------



## Ken_F

John4924 said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I assume this "Versus/Golf" channel will be a separate channel from the golf channel #605? And I assume when they show the pgatour events on Thursday/Friday, these broadcast will be in glorious HD?


If the golf is shown on CBS, NBC, TNT, or another major network in HDTV, then it will be in HDTV on the Versus/Golf channel. Basically, it provides extended coverage that the major networks do not.


----------



## MattWarner

On CNN's 'American Morning' this morning, they were advertising the fact that they were now in HD (showing pics of Myrtle Beach, SC). So, CNN is now sending a HD feed to those that carry it.

-Matt


----------



## John4924

MattWarner said:


> On CNN's 'American Morning' this morning, they were advertising the fact that they were now in HD (showing pics of Myrtle Beach, SC). So, CNN is now sending a HD feed to those that carry it.
> 
> -Matt


I have to believe that this will be the first HD channel that will "sneak in" to the guide when everything is good to go. No inside info, just a hunch! 

Cheers,
John


----------



## Herdfan

Jeremy W said:


> So is Nip/Tuck, which is why I'm hoping we get FX HD before October 23rd when the new season starts up.


I need Speed HD by 10/6 for Talladega qualifying.


----------



## gregory

CoachGibbs said:


> College football on Versus is not in HD. At least it wasn't this weekend.


Yes it is. Check out the HD Sports Guide at http://www.hdsportsguide.com/cfb.php ...it says 9/8/2007 CFB BYU Cougars vs. UCLA Bruins 6:30 PM Versus (1080i)


----------



## Sirshagg

Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...
Damn! 103(b) is still all 0's. Retest...


----------



## code4code5

I've received two "Acquiring Guide Data" messages in the past few minutes... Odd.


----------



## John4924

code4code5 said:


> I've received two "Acquiring Guide Data" messages in the past few minutes... Odd.


How did this manifest itself? Did it just pop up on the telly as you are watching?


----------



## longrider

Herdfan said:


> I need Speed HD by 10/6 for Talladega qualifying.


Be glad you're a fan of Nascar. As you can probably guess from my avatar I follow motorcycle racing and I highly doubt SpeedHD is going to do me any good. The MotoGP coverage is just a transcoding of the European broadcast so no HD there, and in this country everything is produced by Chet Burks Productions and while they have studio HD capabilities they dont make any claims for HD in the field


----------



## CoachGibbs

gregory said:


> Yes it is. Check out the HD Sports Guide at http://www.hdsportsguide.com/cfb.php ...it says 9/8/2007 CFB BYU Cougars vs. UCLA Bruins 6:30 PM Versus (1080i)


I hope your right (not that I'm a fan of either team), I'm just going off of this weekend's game and from what I've read, what they showed last year.


----------



## DCSholtis

code4code5 said:


> I've received two "Acquiring Guide Data" messages in the past few minutes... Odd.


Check your favorites list. Your VOD just became unchecked OR they added more to it.


----------



## code4code5

John4924 said:


> How did this manifest itself? Did it just pop up on the telly as you are watching?


It did... no button presses. I was watching Wonder Pets with my daughter and it popped up for about five seconds. A few minutes later, it popped up again. I have a 100, so I don't have VOD. That doesn't mean that I didn't try to enable it again.


----------



## purtman

Look at your guide on Sept. 15. See what is there.


----------



## MoInSTL

purtman said:


> Look at your guide on Sept. 15. See what is there.


Very interesting. At least I think so, but I've only had my HR20 for a few days. Still, the guide data is supposed to be 14 days out...


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> Look at your guide on Sept. 15. See what is there.


The new HD channels aren't going to show up in the guide until they're launched.


MoInSTL said:


> Very interesting.


What's interesting?


----------



## bwaldron

DCSholtis said:


> Check your favorites list. Your VOD just became unchecked OR they added more to it.


Yep. Exactly what causes those messages to appear on my HR20.


----------



## MoInSTL

Jeremy W said:


> The new HD channels aren't going to show up in the guide until they're launched.
> 
> What's interesting?


I edited my previous post. All channels say TBA. I thought the guide data was good for 14 days.


----------



## Jeremy W

MoInSTL said:


> I thought the guide data was good for 14 days.


The guide data does go out 14 days, but not all channels provide guide data that far in advance.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Guide data is "up to" 14 days. Frequently it is a few days short of that.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MoInSTL

Hmm, I thought the post by purtman was being mysterious, but I guess he was referring to something else. :scratch:


----------



## Jeremy W

MoInSTL said:


> Hmm, I thought the post by purtman was being mysterious, but I guess he was referring to something else. :scratch:


He wasn't being mysterious, he was just telling him to check his guide and see if the new HD channels were there. But they won't be.


----------



## MoInSTL

Jeremy W said:


> He wasn't being mysterious, he was just telling him to check his guide and see if the new HD channels were there. But they won't be.


Right.


----------



## purtman

Jeremy W said:


> The new HD channels aren't going to show up in the guide until they're launched.


 I understand that. I noticed that I had a lot of data most of the way out. Then every channel appeared with the usual unavailable stuff on the 14th, kind of like it dropped it all. It's like they were holding off on it for the time being.


----------



## MIMOTech

My schedule only goes to the 7th of Sept. Looks like Sept. the 7th is the date D10 goes on line. Just a guess, but the evidence is there.


----------



## Jeremy W

MIMOTech said:


> the evidence is there.


That is not evidence at all.


----------



## rrrick8

purtman said:


> I understand that. I noticed that I had a lot of data most of the way out. Then every channel appeared with the usual unavailable stuff on the 14th, kind of like it dropped it all. It's like they were holding off on it for the time being.


The "updaters" are taking the holiday weekend off.


----------



## bbaleno

MIMOTech said:


> My schedule only goes to the 7th of Sept. Looks like Sept. the 7th is the date D10 goes on line. Just a guess, but the evidence is there.


what evidence is that?

my guide goes to the middle of Sept


----------



## Tom Robertson

MIMOTech said:


> My schedule only goes to the 7th of Sept. Looks like Sept. the 7th is the date D10 goes on line. Just a guess, but the evidence is there.


Which model receiver are you reporting from? Some only have a 7 day guide.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Chip Moody

But satellites don't take holidays... 

They could've given D10 a nudge before leaving Friday, and come back to work Tuesday morning to see where it's at... :grin:

- Chip



EaglePC said:


> I really thing Sept 4th they will start moving D10
> they were going to do it on Sept1st Holiday weekend though.


----------



## rrrick8

MattWarner said:


> On CNN's 'American Morning' this morning, they were advertising the fact that they were now in HD (showing pics of Myrtle Beach, SC). So, CNN is now sending a HD feed to those that carry it.
> 
> -Matt





John4924 said:


> I have to believe that this will be the first HD channel that will "sneak in" to the guide when everything is good to go. No inside info, just a hunch!
> 
> Cheers,
> John


News article confirms that CNN is broadcasting in HD now...

-CNN has launched its first high-definition network, flipping the switch on the CNN HD simulcast Sept. 1. The news net plans to program 60 hours of HD content each week, including all its New York-based shows and select CNN Presents and CNN: Special Investigations Unit documentaries. DirecTV will begin carrying CNN HD this month, while negotiations with cable operators continue. Among HD programs CNN has lined up: the Nov. 15 Democratic presidential primary debate and the CNN/YouTube Republican debate, set for Nov. 28.-

Link to story


----------



## cygnusloop

Guys,

Satellite Operations is a 24/7/365 business. Period. Holidays and weekends don't enter into it. As a matter of fact, I spent one Christmas Eve/Day at NASA Goddard Spaceflight Center running a SATOPS _test_. Before launch. Schedules are schedules.

Now, one could _maybe _make the case that the "A" team has the weekend off, but I doubt that is a factor in this. If they were ready to move the bird, they would move it, be it Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas, or Festivus.


----------



## Jeremy W

cygnusloop said:


> Schedules are schedules.


Yes, but you aren't taking into consideration the fact that the schedule could have been built around the holiday.


----------



## EaglePC

I did a research.
12AM Eastern Time 9/4 DirecTV back to work.
6AM Eastern Time 9/4 Sat 103 (b) won't be full of 0's
We would have a few more new HD Channels 

I been surfing the whole internet ,yes 9/4 we can see changes.

we'll see ...


----------



## wilmot3

would it be possible for you to post the web site address were you got your info?


----------



## Jeremy W

EaglePC said:


> I been surfing the whole internet ,yes 9/4 we can see changes.


There is nothing on "the whole internet" that will give you a definitive start date for the new HD channels. Nothing at all.


----------



## cygnusloop

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, but you aren't taking into consideration the fact that the schedule could have been built around the holiday.


Yes, but my point is, when building schedules, holidays are (typically) not even a consideration.


----------



## Jeremy W

cygnusloop said:


> Yes, but my point is, when building schedules, holidays are (typically) not even a consideration.


I'd say that in this case, Labor Day was a consideration. They've been able to move the satellite since Saturday, and it hasn't moved at all. Why not?


----------



## cygnusloop

Jeremy W said:


> I'd say that in this case, Labor Day was a consideration. They've been able to move the satellite since Saturday, and it hasn't moved at all. Why not?


Why not? There are literally thousands of potential reasons that the move could be delayed for a few days. But, Labor Day is as good a guess as any, I suppose. If it starts to move tomorrow, that would lend some credence to that theory. However, I very seriously doubt that a holiday schedule has anything to do with it. It's just not how that business works, at least in my experience. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## F1 Fan

Jeremy W said:


> I'd say that in this case, Labor Day was a consideration. They've been able to move the satellite since Saturday, and it hasn't moved at all. Why not?


I would guess it has moved even if we are not getting the correct TLE's. It would be more likely they havent been updated correctly than the bird sitting still.

D* went to a lot of trouble to get a modified authority in to the FCC and then even more trouble and expense to have a temp authority in to move on Sept1. If they had scheduled for Sept 4th they would have asked for it.

The sooner they can move it the sooner they can finish their tests and breathe again. They would not sit around for a long weekend wasting their money while it sat there.

The sooner HD channels come on the better for D* as well as us. They have some exclusives which they can use to attract a lot more customers as well as getting the thousands of subs to upgrade. Thats a lot of money for a large company to let sit for a long weekend.


----------



## wheelswagz

cygnusloop said:


> If they were ready to move the bird, they would move it, be it Easter, Thanksgiving, Christmas, or Festivus.


I am ready for a Festivus Miracle! :grin:


----------



## Jeremy W

F1 Fan said:


> I would guess it has moved even if we are not getting the correct TLE's. It would be more likely they havent been updated correctly than the bird sitting still.
> 
> D* went to a lot of trouble to get a modified authority in to the FCC and then even more trouble and expense to have a temp authority in to move on Sept1. If they had scheduled for Sept 4th they would have asked for it.


I would tend to agree with this, but if we get indications that it starts moving tomorrow, I'm sticking with my Labor Day theory and that'll be the end of it.


----------



## cygnusloop

Jeremy W said:


> I would tend to agree with this, but if we get indications that it starts moving tomorrow, I'm sticking with my Labor Day theory and that'll be the end of it.


About a dozen late, but congrats on 4k, Jeremy! :goodjob:


----------



## Jeremy W

cygnusloop said:


> About a dozen late, but congrats on 4k, Jeremy! :goodjob:


Thanks. You're not too far from 1,000 yourself, time to get to work!


----------



## Ken984

We have gotten new TLE sets, and there is even one from yesterday that we didn't get till today. But none of them show any movement towards home plate. It is still sitting in testing position. I think Bschneider will see some LIVE feeds from it before it starts to move to 102.775, but they could just move it then try to actually see if everything works.


----------



## lwilli201

:lol:


Jeremy W said:


> I would tend to agree with this, but if we get indications that it starts moving tomorrow, I'm sticking with my Labor Day theory and that'll be the end of it.


If that is the case, I hope they wait until 9/5. I do not want any one with a hang over parking OUR SAT. :lol: :lol:


----------



## donshan

F1 Fan said:


> I would guess it has moved even if we are not getting the correct TLE's. It would be more likely they havent been updated correctly than the bird sitting still.
> 
> .


I think your logic as to why they *should* have started the move on Sep. 1 is impeccable. Unfortunately I have found many times that beautiful hypotheses are destroyed by ugly facts.

The latest TLE set comes from NORAD and they don't work for Boeing or D*. Their D10 orbital TLE data contains the date for the data as Sept 3 at 03:22 AM UTC ( plus 22.2 seconds to be precise). The conclusions over on the Tech thread is there is no movement detectable. D10 was still at the same testing location it has been for days. There is a report they may be moving Spaceway 1 a little farther away to avoid possible collision in preparation for moving D10.

I am sorry too, but we have to wait some more!


----------



## EaglePC

Ya know the 1st upset
Ya I jump out my upstairs window
if D10 has a collision


----------



## PoitNarf

EaglePC said:


> Ya know the 1st upset
> Ya I jump out my upstairs window
> if D10 has a collision


Surely you have other things that occupy your time other than your TV?


----------



## Sirshagg

PoitNarf said:


> Surely you have other things that occupy your time other than your TV?


just this forum


----------



## Ken984

Another new TLE for D10, still nothing major happening though...stay tuned.



Code:


1 31862U 07032A   07246.55146617 -.00000115  00000-0  10000-3 0   720
2 31862 000.0914 294.4695 0000144 344.0876 159.6959 01.00271871   603


----------



## VodGod69

I've been following this thread without commenting so far as the new hd channels will show when they show, but I will say that the guide on my H20 shows NGC-HD Sneak Peaks thru to Thursday at 11am.

Assuming that NGC-HD will be one of the first to launch I would surmise that nothing will show until Friday at the earliest otherwise there is no value in the sneak peak.

My $0.02.


----------



## CTuser

VodGod69 said:



> I've been following this thread without commenting so far as the new hd channels will show when they show, but I will say that the guide on my H20 shows NGC-HD Sneak Peaks thru to Thursday at 11am.
> 
> Assuming that NGC-HD will be one of the first to launch I would surmise that nothing will show until Friday at the earliest otherwise there is no value in the sneak peak.
> 
> My $0.02.


This sneak peak has been ocuring for months.


----------



## Jeremy W

VodGod69 said:


> Assuming that NGC-HD will be one of the first to launch I would surmise that nothing will show until Friday at the earliest otherwise there is no value in the sneak peak.


The sneak peak is MPEG2, while NGCHD will be MPEG4. I'm not saying it will happen, but I wouldn't be surprised if DirecTV put up MPEG2 teasers of the new MPEG4 HD channels once they're launched.


----------



## Sirshagg

Jeremy W said:


> but I wouldn't be surprised if DirecTV put up MPEG2 teasers of the new MPEG4 HD channels once they're launched.


D says:
Hey all you Tivo holdouts - look at all the great stuff you are missing out on!


----------



## Racer88

The presence (and/or absence for that matter) of guide data has absolutely nothing to do with anything. That can be changed at any moment.


----------



## code4code5

MoInSTL said:


> Right.


And they aren't.


----------



## djwww98

EaglePC said:


> I did a research.


I did one of those once.


EaglePC said:


> I been surfing the whole internet


I'm still working on that. I'll let you know when I'm done.


----------



## binkatl

djwww98 said:
 

> I did one of those once.
> 
> I'm still working on that. I'll let you know when I'm done.


I just finished the internet! Here's what I found at the end:
http://www eamel net/

Edit: [Tom Robertson] I disabled the quicklink as it triggered my pop-up blocker when I went there. Might have been harmless, but I didn't want anyone to catch anything.


----------



## Tom Robertson

And let's get back on topic about the HD channels that are coming soon. :backtotop.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## purtman

I'm wondering if they're doing some more tweaking. Tonight I got a message saying that it was waiting for the data on several HD stations when I turned them there. I never saw that before. It's a clear night out without any wind so I know it's not a weather issue.


----------



## EaglePC

purtman said:


> I'm wondering if they're doing some more tweaking. Tonight I got a message saying that it was waiting for the data on several HD stations when I turned them there. I never saw that before. It's a clear night out without any wind so I know it's not a weather issue.


oh yea same here too.
something is up see its a new day 12am after the holiday lol


----------



## aramus8

I've had to do 2 resets in a couple of hours tonight when trying to tune channels in the 70's. Receiver goes to the channel and its blank and won't go to another channel. Haven't had to do a reset in months until tonight. Red light was on the record indicator two different times before the resets were needed. Wonder if they are trying to send something? Still running 18a, never home anymore on Fridays or Saturdays to get the CEs.


----------



## viper8399

Jeremy W said:


> Wherever they can fit. It's not that big of a deal. MHD is going on 332. There are a bunch of open channels for DHDT: 275, 281, 283, 288. The others can find places elsewhere, too.


If you call D* the customer service people now have the channel listings. I was told for the channels that will be simulcast , they will be the channel that there on with a -1 behind it. For example, A&E SD will still be 265 and HD A&E will be 265-1


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

viper8399 said:


> If you call D* the customer service people now have the channel listings. I was told for the channels that will be simulcast , they will be the channel that there on with a -1 behind it. For example, A&E SD will still be 265 and HD A&E will be 265-1


Once again, either the CSRs have bad info, OR D* has made a tremendously horrible decision.

If history serves as a guide, the HD and SD will use the same number, just like the locals do today. Local HD is '10', local SD is also '10'. Works A-OK for me.


----------



## LameLefty

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Once again, either the CSRs have bad info, OR D* has made a tremendously horrible decision.
> 
> If history serves as a guide, the HD and SD will use the same number, just like the locals do today. Local HD is '10', local SD is also '10'. Works A-OK for me.


I was out of town this past weekend and missed the Cutting Edge release, but wasn't one of the initial features announced one that would hid duplicates in the Guide, so that only the HD versions would show if you chose? I believe this feature was pulled at the last minute, but clearly the software folks are thinking ahead.


----------



## syphix

LameLefty said:


> I was out of town this past weekend and missed the Cutting Edge release, but wasn't one of the initial features announced one that would hid duplicates in the Guide, so that only the HD versions would show if you chose? I believe this feature was pulled at the last minute, but clearly the software folks are thinking ahead.


Yeah, it was announced, but pulled out at the last minute...perhaps this weekend.


----------



## rrrick8

viper8399 said:


> If you call D* the customer service people now have the channel listings. I was told for the channels that will be simulcast , they will be the channel that there on with a -1 behind it. For example, A&E SD will still be 265 and HD A&E will be 265-1


I don't think so. :nono:


----------



## gslater

syphix said:


> Yeah, it was announced, but pulled out at the last minute...perhaps this weekend.


The CE for H20-100 included this feature and it worked just fine. Can be toggled on and off in the Display settings.


----------



## EaglePC

HELP CH 221 theres 2 of them SOMETHING IS COMING 

EAGLEPC Spotted 1st agian....

I can't take it help!!!


----------



## syphix

EaglePC said:


> HELP CH 221 theres 2 of them SOMETHING IS COMING
> 
> EAGLEPC Spotted 1st agian....
> 
> I can't take it help!!!


According to your posted list, there's nothing slated for 221.

EDIT: 221 is a Big Ten Network alternate....so, _maybe_ there's fire to this smoke...


----------



## EaglePC

well all i'm saying i get ch 221 twice while surfing and it listed double in the guide


----------



## Steve Robertson

EaglePC said:


> well all i'm saying i get ch 221 twice while surfing and it listed double in the guide


Any other double channels showing up?


----------



## lwilli201

The first 221 is no information but showing the Sat State Tax information screen. The second 221 is supposed to be the tax thing, but no pic.


----------



## JohnH

EaglePC said:


> well all i'm saying i get ch 221 twice while surfing and it listed double in the guide


There are 5 Big Ten Network games at 12 noon on Saturday. Don't know what they plan to do with the fifth one.


----------



## purtman

JohnH said:


> There are 5 Big Ten Network games at 12 noon on Saturday. Don't know what they plan to do with the fifth one.


Is one of them a national game, say on ESPN? Wisconsin was on there the other day so it didn't show up on BTN.


----------



## JohnH

purtman said:


> Is one of them a national game, say on ESPN? Wisconsin was on there the other day so it didn't show up on BTN.


When I checked all 5 were scheduled to be on the Big Ten Network.
ESPN, the Deuce and ABC are running other conferences.


----------



## Tom Robertson

At the suggestion of Thaedron, we've created a new notification thread that you can subscribe to. When a moderator sees confirmation of new HD channel launchings, we'll post to that thread. If you subscribe, you'll get email notifications.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

EaglePC said:


> HELP CH 221 theres 2 of them SOMETHING IS COMING
> 
> EAGLEPC Spotted 1st agian....
> 
> I can't take it help!!!


That may be something to do with adding the fifth game on the BTN schedule. They have 5 12:00 games.


----------



## purtman

lwilli201 said:


> That may be something to do with adding the fifth game on the BTN schedule. They have 5 12:00 games.


Shouldn't be. He should only see the game he has access to.


----------



## Smuuth

Tom Robertson said:


> At the suggestion of Thaedron, we've created a new notification thread that you can subscribe to. When a moderator sees confirmation of new HD channel launchings, we'll post to that thread. If you subscribe, you'll get email notifications.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Good idea!


----------



## Feelforce01

Tom Robertson said:


> At the suggestion of Thaedron, we've created a new notification thread that you can subscribe to. When a moderator sees confirmation of new HD channel launchings, we'll post to that thread. If you subscribe, you'll get email notifications.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


The thread would not give me the option to subscribe. Just to print or email were the options given. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## Ace Deprave

Feelforce01 said:


> The thread would not give me the option to subscribe. Just to print or email were the options given. Any help? Thanks.


I was just able to subscribe to it.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Feelforce01 said:


> The thread would not give me the option to subscribe. Just to print or email were the options given. Any help? Thanks.


I wonder if you needed a minimum number of posts before you could subscribe? I see this was your first post, you might want to try again. And perhaps your profile needed to be setup first?

Let me know how it goes,
Tom


----------



## Ace Deprave

Tom Robertson said:


> I wonder if you needed a minimum number of posts before you could subscribe? I see this was your first post, you might want to try again. And perhaps your profile needed to be setup first?
> 
> Let me know how it goes,
> Tom


I only had one post when I subscribed to it. Who knows?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ace Deprave said:


> I only had one post when I subscribed to it. Who knows?


Might be you have to have that one first?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BruceS

Feelforce01 said:


> The thread would not give me the option to subscribe. Just to print or email were the options given. Any help? Thanks.


Since when I view your Public Profile and try to send you an e-mail, the web site says that you have chosen not to receive e-mails from this site, there would be no way to send you notification.

Change your settings to allow e-mails and then you should be able to subscribe.


----------



## JohnH

purtman said:


> Shouldn't be. He should only see the game he has access to.


All Big Ten Network games are available to all on DIRECTV. Still would need 5 channels to show 5 games at the same time.


----------



## purtman

Good point. I didn't think about that. What I wonder is what day does he see the duplicate Ch. 221. We're all making the assumption that it is this Saturday. Eagle, is that true?


----------



## jash

hey guys,

is that new this weekend? i have had my custom version of a guide so long i can't tell if it was just recently showing up that way. my locals in SD have been behaving quite strange lately so i presume some tweaking is going on. i have to push channel up down to get the SD normally at 2 for example to work. could be my messed up system however since i'm one of the unfortunate few being help captive by an mdu agent.


----------



## joewdial

jash said:


> hey guys,
> 
> is that new this weekend? i have had my custom version of a guide so long i can't tell if it was just recently showing up that way. my locals in SD have been behaving quite strange lately so i presume some tweaking is going on. i have to push channel up down to get the SD normally at 2 for example to work. could be my messed up system however since i'm one of the unfortunate few being help captive by an mdu agent.


Maybe, just like locals, DTV is planning on showing the game on 221 in both SD and HD.


----------



## donshan

purtman said:


> Good point. I didn't think about that. What I wonder is what day does he see the duplicate Ch. 221. We're all making the assumption that it is this Saturday. Eagle, is that true?


For what it is worth here in Pacific NW, I just checked my Guide, I am also getting duplicate ch.221s now. One has a message screen about satellite taxes , the other is TBA.

For this coming Saturday I list the following:
Ch 218 BTNa Bowling Green @ Mich. State
Ch 219 BTNa TBA
Ch 220 BTN Akron @ Ohio State
Ch 221 DTV TBA
Ch 221 DTV TBA

Sometimes another set of data may help you.


----------



## jrodfoo

there are 5 Big Ten Games this weekend on the Big Ten Network, I think that's why there is another channel listed.


----------



## timmac

this is just the fact that they are broadcasting the big ten games through the network. they will do it in sd or hd. This is not news of D10!?


----------



## donshan

timmac said:


> this is just the fact that they are broadcasting the big ten games through the network. they will do it in sd or hd. This is not news of D10!?


 I don't see anyway to tell what those TBAs mean. For example one(or both) of the duplicate ch.221 might just not have any game at all Saturday and remain TBA until D10 is ready to send BTN in HD whenever that happens.

I see a similar situation in our regional sports network Fox Sports Northwest. They have been on ch 651 in SD for a long time and their FSNW-HD is active now, but not on D* yet. I see a duplicate FSNW in the Guide on ch. 650 with TBA and suspect this will be FSNW-HD when D10 activates it. That ch 650 TBA extends the full two weeks to the end of the listings. There are several other duplicate sports channels in the 600s with TBA Guide listings right now that may be coming HD versions of that regional sports channel. They will stay TBA until D10 is ready for that channel.

I think the Guide is being configured for the new D10 HD channels, but they will remain TBA until that HD channel on D10 is ready to go active. Other posts indicate regional sports channels are in the October list to go active on D10 so a TBA may be the only thing on a channel for weeks yet.


----------



## bbaleno

Feelforce01 said:


> The thread would not give me the option to subscribe. Just to print or email were the options given. Any help? Thanks.


The first tine I clicked on the drop down that happend to me. I clicked again and it was fine. maybe the page didn't finsh loading


----------



## lwilli201

donshan said:


> I don't see anyway to tell what those TBAs mean. For example one(or both) of the duplicate ch.221 might just not have any game at all Saturday and remain TBA until D10 is ready to send BTN in HD whenever that happens.
> 
> I see a similar situation in our regional sports network Fox Sports Northwest. They have been on ch 651 in SD for a long time and their FSNW-HD is active now, but not on D* yet. I see a duplicate FSNW in the Guide on ch. 650 with TBA and suspect this will be FSNW-HD when D10 activates it. That ch 650 TBA extends the full two weeks to the end of the listings. There are several other duplicate sports channels in the 600s with TBA Guide listings right now that may be coming HD versions of that regional sports channel. They will stay TBA until D10 is ready for that channel.
> 
> I think the Guide is being configured for the new D10 HD channels, but they will remain TBA until that HD channel on D10 is ready to go active. Other posts indicate regional sports channels are in the October list to go active on D10 so a TBA may be the only thing on a channel for weeks yet.


Channel 221 is an overflow channel for BTN (also 218 and 219). It was last week and will be again this week. There will be a BTN game on 221 in SD. I would not read anything into this double listing that is not there. D* does have to find a place for the 5th BTN game. Where it will be is anyones guess. It may be on the extra 221.


----------



## donshan

lwilli201 said:


> Channel 221 is an overflow channel for BTN (also 218 and 219). It was last week and will be again this week. There will be a BTN game on 221 in SD. I would not read anything into this double listing that is not there. D* does have to find a place for the 5th BTN game. Where it will be is anyones guess. It may be on the extra 221.


I bow to your superior knowledge of BTN. Guess we will find out what TBA means eventually.


----------



## rynning

> Each transponder would provide ~61Mbps with DVB-S2 using 8PSK...


What does this mean to me, the average Joe? Should the new HD channels (esp. sports) look even better than the existing HD channels? How will identical HD channels compare between Echostar and D*?


----------



## Jeremy W

rynning said:


> What does this mean to me, the average Joe? Should the new HD channels (esp. sports) look even better than the existing HD channels? How will identical HD channels compare between Echostar and D*?


The new HD channels will look better than the existing HD channels. As for the comparison between Echostar and DirecTV, we won't know until the channels come online. DirecTV has the capacity to make their channels look better than Echostar's, but who knows if they'll use it or not.


----------



## lwilli201

EaglePC said:


> HELP CH 221 theres 2 of them SOMETHING IS COMING
> 
> EAGLEPC Spotted 1st agian....
> 
> I can't take it help!!!


The second Channel 221 is now gone. Poofffffffff.:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeremy W said:


> The new HD channels will look better than the existing HD channels. As for the comparison between Echostar and DirecTV, we won't know until the channels come online. DirecTV has the capacity to make their channels look better than Echostar's, but who knows if they'll use it or not.


It will be interesting to see if D*TV implements the new channels with enough bandwidth and lack of compression to achieve a high quality HD image.


----------



## houskamp

Are we there yet?


----------



## purtman

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It will be interesting to see if D*TV implements the new channels with enough bandwidth and lack of compression to achieve a high quality HD image.


I would expect it. D* knows it has a lot of high expectations riding on this launch. I doubt it will take the HD-lite route.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

purtman said:


> I would expect it. D* knows it has a lot of high expectations riding on this launch. I doubt it will take the HD-lite route.


I'm hoping....

Plus...they have alot more bandwidth to play with in the "new world order" of sat transponders....


----------



## Starchild

Channels 77,92,510 went online again with the "are you ready for High Definition" video. Haven't seen this for a couple of days.


----------



## timmac

Those channels have been in and out.


----------



## Ronder

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It will be interesting to see if D*TV implements the new channels with enough bandwidth and lack of compression to achieve a high quality HD image.


Humm ... with HD coming to households all over the US, D would be stupid not too! It would be GREAT for marketing.


----------



## bigdeps

Real quick question, I searched a bit for it but havent really found a good answer. I live in the midwest, Indianapolis to be exact and I'm in a apt and I dont have the best placement of my LNB 5 sidecar dish. I do get all the channels fine and Sunday ticket however my question deals with D10 sat.

Once it hits its final resting place which part of the sky will it be at? Because the most eastern part of the sky isnt ideal for me. I guess what I'm trying to ask could this be a problem although I get all the transponders now? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## LameLefty

bigdeps said:


> Real quick question, I searched a bit for it but havent really found a good answer. I live in the midwest, Indianapolis to be exact and I'm in a apt and I dont have the best placement of my LNB 5 sidecar dish. I do get all the channels fine and Sunday ticket however my question deals with D10 sat.
> 
> Once it hits its final resting place which part of the sky will it be at? Because the most eastern part of the sky isnt ideal for me. I guess what I'm trying to ask could this be a problem although I get all the transponders now?
> 
> Thanks guys!


D10 will be at approximately 103 W (102.8 or 102.775 if the FCC approves that change). So if you're getting 101 and 110 fine, you'll get 103(b) just fine as well.


----------



## buckeyeb

Any hope for HD this weekend for football? In particular, I'm hoping to watch the BTN in HD. 

From what I understand, it will be at least 3 days after the satellite starts to move, right? And from other posts it looks like that hasn't happened yet. Is there any hope?

Its looking more and more like Sept. 14th at the earliest.


----------



## LameLefty

buckeyeb said:


> Any hope for HD this weekend for football? In particular, I'm hoping to watch the BTN in HD.
> 
> From what I understand, it will be at least 3 days after the satellite starts to move, right? And from other posts it looks like that hasn't happened yet. Is there any hope?
> 
> Its looking more and more like Sept. 14th at the earliest.


I would SERIOUSLY doubt any new programming will be happening by this weekend.


----------



## purtman

LameLefty said:


> D10 will be at approximately 103 W (102.8 or 102.775 if the FCC approves that change). So if you're getting 101 and 110 fine, you'll get 103(b) just fine as well.


102.775 was approved last Thursday.


----------



## LameLefty

purtman said:


> 102.775 was approved last Thursday.


I was out of town all weekend and had VERY spotty internet access so I missed the approval when I tried to scan back through the new posts. Either way, per my last back-of-the-envelope calculation, a tenth of a degree makes about 45 - 46 miles lateral difference at that altitude. So the difference between 102.8 and 102.775 is 0.025 degrees, or a bit over 11 miles. From the slant ranges we're talking about, the azimuth difference (for antenna pointing) is TINY - so again, if the guy can get 101 and 110 okay, 103 (or 102.775 to be precise) will not be a problem.


----------



## lwilli201

purtman said:


> 102.775 was approved last Thursday.


Actually, it is only a 60 day temporary approval. It can not be approved untill the public comment period has ended. There is no reason to think that it will not be a permanent approval.


----------



## hialoa

--- had my H20 software upgrade in Hawaii last night

--- for a few minutes I was getting 99 PPVHD this morning for free (Van Wilder)

--- still no signal from 103


----------



## F1 Fan

hialoa said:


> --- had my H20 software upgrade in Hawaii last night
> 
> --- for a few minutes I was getting 99 PPVHD this morning for free (Van Wilder)
> 
> --- still no signal from 103


I thought all PPV was free for the first few minutes (5 i think) as a teaser for you to carry on and book from your remote.


----------



## hialoa

F1 Fan said:


> I thought all PPV was free for the first few minutes (5 i think) as a teaser for you to carry on and book from your remote.


I guess so --- but 99 was not offernig to book it --- it just had the PROGRAM NOT AVAILABLE IN YOUR AREA --- at the bottom --- like a black out on a sports event

and now that is all that it is showing --- so for some reason I had 99 available with a nice HD signal (I don't currently have a HD package) for a few minutes


----------



## byrdpack

FWIW, a CSR told me Monday that the first wave of HD channels would be this weekend. She said they were told it would be around 20-30 channels.


----------



## LameLefty

byrdpack said:


> FWIW, a CSR told me Monday that the first wave of HD channels would be this weekend. She said they were told it would be around 20-30 channels.


Don't buy it. Even if they begin D10's move to 102.775 W today, it will take about 2 - 3 days to get it where they want it. Then probably a day or two of testing, and all the sudden it's no longer the weekend.

Unless the newest TLE shows D10 positively BOOKING it to the new slot, I don't buy it. But I'd be VERY happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## lwilli201

May have been covered before.

Could D10 transmit national beams while moving. I though it was already in a window that our dished could receive signals from it.

I do not think they would do that, but just asking as a technical matter, could they do that.


----------



## Jeremy W

lwilli201 said:


> Could D10 transmit national beams while moving.


Yes, but they don't have a license to transmit from anywhere aside from 102.775, so legally they can't.


----------



## lwilli201

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, but they don't have a license to transmit from anywhere aside from 102.775, so legally they can't.


Makes sense to me.


----------



## sgibson

byrdpack said:


> FWIW, a CSR told me Monday that the first wave of HD channels would be this weekend. She said they were told it would be around 20-30 channels.


Looks like Dish stole some "HD Thunder" from D* with this announcement:
"...Dish launches History HD..."

http://www.multichannel.com/index.asp?layout=articlePrint&articleID=CA6475239

Come on D*, lets hear you ROAR!!! Park that Bird at 102.7 and git 'er done!


----------



## aramus8

Before D10 was ever launched wouldn't Boeing, DirecTv engineers, and the FCC have not done a whole lot of engineering studies that showed the 102.8 location doable? Only after D10 was launched and in orbit did DirecTv ask for a change of location to 102.775 to avoid a possible "collision" with other satellites. While we were all happy that they were requesting to move D10 early, I'm starting to think we should have been concerned there is at least a minor malfunction which limits its ability to maneuver and that could be why the change to 102.775 was requested. If that is not the case, then the original engineers on the project must have made errors in choosing a location that didn't work or at least wasn't totally safe.


----------



## lwilli201

sgibson said:


> Looks like Dish stole some "HD Thunder" from D* with this announcement:
> "...Dish launches History HD..."
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/index.asp?layout=articlePrint&articleID=CA6475239
> 
> Come on D*, lets hear you ROAR!!! Park that Bird at 102.7 and git 'er done!


They are just doing it to say they were their first. I'm sure some of their channels will suffer PQ. Although the new channels may look fine, I am sure they will be stealing from other channels. It is Charlie being Charlie. If he had the room for them, why did he wait this long?


----------



## LameLefty

aramus8 said:


> Before D10 was ever launched wouldn't Boeing, DirecTv engineers, and the FCC have not done a whole lot of engineering studies that showed the 102.8 location doable? Only after D10 was launched and in orbit did DirecTv ask for a change of location to 102.775 to avoid a possible "collision" with other satellites. While we were all happy that they were requesting to move D10 early, I'm starting to think we should have been concerned there is at least a minor malfunction which limits its ability to maneuver and that could be why the change to 102.775 was requested. If that is not the case, then the original engineers on the project must have made errors in choosing a location that didn't work or at least wasn't totally safe.


I tend to discount the theory that there's a problem with the satellite that a difference of 11 or 12 miles makes any difference at all. I suspect it might be something as obscure as making sure one sat doesn't cause as much visible solar flash off its PV arrays at certain times of day which might dazzle the optical star trackers on the other sats nearby . . . a few miles' difference could prevent that entirely and it's not the usual kind of thing that a satellite designer might think about - engineers are used to thinking THEIR problems are the ONLY problems and that whatever they work on exists in a vacuum (no pun intended). And D10/11/12 have really BIG solar wings, which might make any kind of problem worse, if that's it at all.

Anyway, that's just a guess - it could be ANYTHING obscure that no one thought of until the last minute.


----------



## sgibson

lwilli201 said:


> They are just doing it to say they were their first. I'm sure some of their channels will suffer PQ. Although the new channels may look fine, I am sure they will be stealing from other channels. It is Charlie being Charlie. If he had the room for them, why did he wait this long?


All good points. Perosnally, my money's on D* for this coming weekend...coincides with official NFL regular season kickoff and new season premiere of other network shows, and lots of new HiDef flat panel tvs on sale everywhere. So as I said before..." com'n D*, git 'er done!"


----------



## buckeyeb

sgibson said:


> All good points. Perosnally, my money's on D* for this coming weekend...coincides with official NFL regular season kickoff and new season premiere of other network shows, and lots of new HiDef flat panel tvs on sale everywhere. So as I said before..." com'n D*, git 'er done!"


IF D* were holding out until a good time for maximum publicity, I would agree that this weekend would be as good as any. However, I don't think D* is delaying a release at all, in fact every indication is that D* will flip the switch as soon as possible.

As soon as possible is looking like next week, which happens to coincide with the majority of credible rumors including the anouncement to TVPredictions.com of having the first wave of HD by Sept. 16th.

I of course don't have any information that hasn't been posted here, but since I am a betting man, I would place the over/under on Sept. 14th.

Any takers?


----------



## petergaryr

buckeyeb said:


> IF D* were holding out until a good time for maximum publicity, I would agree that this weekend would be as good as any. However, I don't think D* is delaying a release at all, in fact every indication is that D* will flip the switch as soon as possible.
> 
> As soon as possible is looking like next week, which happens to coincide with the majority of credible rumors including the anouncement to TVPredictions.com of having the first wave of HD by Sept. 16th.
> 
> I of course don't have any information that hasn't been posted here, but since I am a betting man, I would place the over/under on Sept. 14th.
> 
> Any takers?


The 14th +/- 2 is a pretty safe bet, based on what's been said.


----------



## Herdfan

LameLefty said:


> And D10/11/12 have really BIG solar wings, which might make any kind of problem worse, if that's it at all.


So it could be an issue of how it would affect Spaceway 1, and have nothing to do with D*10's operation.


----------



## The Scotsman

Since we are all waiting for reasons to be cheerful, I thought I would make the following contribution. My ATSC broadcast of ABC on 6-1, 6-2 and 6-3 now say searching for signal on the off air tuner. The broadcasts are from Philadelphia on RF channel 64. I see this as a positive thing, because I have not yet physically separated my off air and my satellite cabling. Everything is still combined via a Terk BMS-58 and that means my OTA channels will be affected or wiped out as soon as D10 kicks in for real. I plan to add a second Terk BMS-58, which I already have in my junk room. I haven't done so yet, because I am using the off air conflict as a way of knowing when the D10 broadcasts have started for real. I am presuming off course, that some sort of test is under way from D10 and that channel 64 is being used as an IF from the LNB to the reciver via the Terk BMS-58. I like to leave things to the last minute! Is there anyone else whose off-air service via RF channel 64 is presently affected?


----------



## The Scotsman

reciver = receiver


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> Since we are all waiting for reasons to be cheerful, I thought I would make the following contribution. My ATSC broadcast of ABC on 6-1, 6-2 and 6-3 now say searching for signal on the off air tuner. The broadcasts are from Philadelphia on RF channel 64. I see this as a positive thing, because I have not yet physically separated my off air and my satellite cabling. Everything is still combined via a Terk BMS-58 and that means my OTA channels will be affected or wiped out as soon as D10 kicks in for real. I plan to add a second Terk BMS-58, which I already have in my junk room. I haven't done so yet, because I am using the off air conflict as a way of knowing when the D10 broadcasts have started for real. I am presuming off course, that some sort of test is under way from D10 and that channel 64 is being used as an IF from the LNB to the reciver via the Terk BMS-58. I like to leave things to the last minute! Is there anyone else whose off-air service via RF channel 64 is presently affected?


Check your theory, disconnect the sat line and see if your ota comes back, if so maybe you are on to something.


----------



## Dolly

Herdfan said:


> So it could be an issue of how it would affect Spaceway 1, and have nothing to do with D*10's operation.


I hope D10 is alright :angel: But I love your quote :heart: I may make some people mad, but there should be no need to press 1 for English in the U.S. :grrr:


----------



## John4924

Herdfan said:


> So it could be an issue of how it would affect Spaceway 1, and have nothing to do with D*10's operation.


If you read D* original letter requesting the move here...

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-131920

they state...

_By moving DIRECTV 10 slightly to the East and
SPACEWAY 1 slightly to the West, DIRECTV will ensure that the station keeping volume
of these satellites will not overlap with each other or with any other space station operating in
the vicinity, including the AMC-1 satellite operating at the nominal 103° W.L. orbital location. This proposal will therefore advance the Commission's goal of decreasing the risk
of in-orbit collision between space stations and also enhance the efficiency with which
orbital resources are used._

The thing that jumped out at me was the last sentence about "in-orbit collisions". Has anyone out there heard of this happening?

And if I read this original application here...

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number

the "Action Taken PN Date" is still listed as "None" [I assume PN is Public Notice]

Does any of this about the public notice raise any concerns? Just wondering.


----------



## The Scotsman

ABC in Philly have just made a liar out of me, because their three channels on 64 have returned. I suppose whatever test was running, has finished. Temparamental business, this. I have no further excitement to report.


----------



## Jeremy W

The Scotsman said:


> Since we are all waiting for reasons to be cheerful, I thought I would make the following contribution.


This is the wrong place to do it.


----------



## cygnusloop

Jeremy W said:


> This is the wrong place to do it.


Curious why you think so. Sure, posting this in the tech thread would be bad form, but you don't think his post was appropriate for the anticipation thread?? It seem the exact right place for this kind of thing, and why it was split-off in the first place.


----------



## Jeremy W

cygnusloop said:


> Curious why you think so.


Because I only skimmed over his post, and assumed it was OT.  I apologize, The Scotsman.


----------



## Dolly

cygnusloop said:


> Curious why you think so. Sure, posting this in the tech thread would be bad form, but you don't think his post was appropriate for the anticipation thread?? It seem the exact right place for this kind of thing, and why it was split-off in the first place.


I thought the thread was split off because of dummies like me who could no longer understand any of the posts in the Tech Thread :blush: :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

John4924 said:


> If you read D* original letter requesting the move here...
> 
> http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/servlet/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-131920
> 
> they state...
> 
> _By moving DIRECTV 10 slightly to the East and
> SPACEWAY 1 slightly to the West, DIRECTV will ensure that the station keeping volume
> of these satellites will not overlap with each other or with any other space station operating in
> the vicinity, including the AMC-1 satellite operating at the nominal 103° W.L. orbital location. This proposal will therefore advance the Commission's goal of decreasing the risk
> of in-orbit collision between space stations and also enhance the efficiency with which
> orbital resources are used._
> 
> The thing that jumped out at me was the last sentence about "in-orbit collisions". Has anyone out there heard of this happening?
> 
> And if I read this original application here...
> 
> http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number
> 
> the "Action Taken PN Date" is still listed as "None" [I assume PN is Public Notice]
> 
> Does any of this about the public notice raise any concerns? Just wondering.


The problem with this stated rationale, as I see it, is it makes no sense unless they are REALLY concerned about a control problem with one of the three satellites, probably the one NOT under their control. A tenth of a degree is about 45 miles, based on my rough estimate. So the requested change from 102.8 to 102.775 is like 11 or 12 miles. That's HUGE for a satellite only a hundred meters across or so. The shuttle orbiter and ISS, both MUCH more cumbersome and difficult to maneuver than a small satellite, can be controlled to within meters of precision from the ground (millimeters when controlled directly on-orbit). There's no reason to think Boeing can't park D10 with that degree of precision or that D* (formerly Hughes) folks can't control Spaceway 1 just as well.


----------



## Racer88

Maybe they'll save a boat load of money on their insurance premiums by switching to Geico?


----------



## sgibson

Racer88 said:


> Maybe they'll save a boat load of money on their insurance premiums by switching to Geico?


huh?...oh, you mean..."so easy even a cave man can do it"?

(Sorry moderators...just couldn't resist.)


----------



## The Scotsman

Dolly said:


> I thought the thread was split off because of dummies like me who could no longer understand any of the posts in the Tech Thread :blush: :lol:


Far be it for me to play teacher, because I am a newcomer to this area of undercover experts!! I thought I might offer some explanation to any non-tecchies who didn't catch the gist of my original post.
The new D10 satellite will operate in the so-called Ka-lo band (as opposed to the Ka-high band). Since it will operate in the Ka-lo band, it will transmit its signals from the satellite to your dish in the low part of the 18 GigaHerz range of frequencies. The gadget at the end of your dish arm is known as an LNB (low noise block down converter) and it changes the 18 Gigaherz satellite signals down to a range frequencies that collide and overlap with the same range of frequencies used for bog-standard terrestrial TV broadcasts.
In my case, I am using hardware to combine satellite and terrestrial signals for pure convenience and to allow for extensive distribution throughout our house. Up until now, this has not been a problem, because there has been no overlap or conflict. The (UHF) terrestrial TV band was down in the 470 to 830 MHz (approx) and the satellite channels were quite happy at much higher frequencies. DirecTV 10 is now on the horizon (no pun intended) and due to the increased range of satellite channels, there is accordingly a need for an increased range of frequencies (intermediate frequencies) to transfer the signals from your LNB to your satellite receiver. I do things the hard way and I still have not separated my terrestrial cabling from my satellite cabling. That means when D10 comes on air, I will experience a loss (perhaps a total loss) of terrestrial channels. The solution will be getting up into the attic and re-arranging cabling as previously described.
While I'm in learning mode, could someone please tell me what IMHO means? I see the abbreviation used frequently in this forum.
Thanks
Archie


----------



## Racer88

IMHO = In My Humble Opinion


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

The Scotsman said:


> Since we are all waiting for reasons to be cheerful, I thought I would make the following contribution. My ATSC broadcast of ABC on 6-1, 6-2 and 6-3 now say searching for signal on the off air tuner. The broadcasts are from Philadelphia on RF channel 64. I see this as a positive thing, because I have not yet physically separated my off air and my satellite cabling. Everything is still combined via a Terk BMS-58 and that means my OTA channels will be affected or wiped out as soon as D10 kicks in for real. I plan to add a second Terk BMS-58, which I already have in my junk room. I haven't done so yet, because I am using the off air conflict as a way of knowing when the D10 broadcasts have started for real. I am presuming off course, that some sort of test is under way from D10 and that channel 64 is being used as an IF from the LNB to the reciver via the Terk BMS-58. I like to leave things to the last minute! Is there anyone else whose off-air service via RF channel 64 is presently affected?


I'm a LOT closer to the tower than you (I'm in West Pikeland Twp, Chester County), and I've never had a good lock on WPVI-DT, even though it's supposed to be a strong signal. Sorry, but I wouldn't read anything into your observation.


----------



## The Scotsman

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'm a LOT closer to the tower than you (I'm in West Pikeland Twp, Chester County), and I've never had a good lock on WPVI-DT, even though it's supposed to be a strong signal. Sorry, but I wouldn't read anything into your observation.


Hi Wilbur, we've lived here for four years and WPVI-HD 6-1 has hardly ever flickered in that time, even during Summer. The same applies to WCAU-DT 10-1. It's important to say that WCAU-DT (RF channel 67) has also started pulsating (sometimes) at regular intervals since the new D10 satellite started testing. After the apparent testing finished, 10-1 went back to its old reliable self. I have very reliable reception of 3-1 CBS as well. The weak one is 29-1 Fox. I reckon the moderator will intervene if I keep talking about terrestrial in this thread. I hope some folks find it relevant and interesting. Archie.


----------



## donyoop

Hey D10, check this out. You are one lucky satellite.

http://www.spaceflightnow.com/proton/jcsat11/

Don


----------



## Jeremy W

donyoop said:


> Hey D10, check this out. You are one lucky satellite.
> 
> http://www.spaceflightnow.com/proton/jcsat11/


Wow, that sucks!


----------



## bobnielsen

John4924 said:


> The thing that jumped out at me was the last sentence about "in-orbit collisions". Has anyone out there heard of this happening?


Only in a James Bond movie.


----------



## smiddy

Racer88 said:


> Maybe they'll save a boat load of money on their insurance premiums by switching to Geico?


Thanks, I needed that! :hurah: :lol:


----------



## sgibson

donyoop said:


> Hey D10, check this out. You are one lucky satellite.
> 
> http://www.spaceflightnow.com/proton/jcsat11/
> 
> Don


...whew...gulp...ouch! Guess the Satellite gods were smiling down on D* 0n 7/7/07.


----------



## smiddy

It must be those Proton Rockets from ILS...similar thing happened to an Arab satellite too.


----------



## lwilli201

It is a high risk business.


----------



## rynning

I don't know if this is significant, but about an hour ago (9:30 pm central) I chose "HD Channels" with the guide and saw one of the Fox Sports channels listed with "HD" by the game title. I think it was the "Midwest" channel. So I clicked on it and of course got a "channel not available in your area," then went on to other things. I just checked again and it's not listed. What's up with that?


----------



## fleadog99

rynning said:


> I don't know if this is significant, but about an hour ago (9:30 pm central) I chose "HD Channels" with the guide and saw one of the Fox Sports channels listed with "HD" by the game title. I think it was the "Midwest" channel. So I clicked on it and of course got a "channel not available in your area," then went on to other things. I just checked again and it's not listed. What's up with that?


That has happened many times to me as well, as I am subbed to mlb package. I also notice that it says it on the online guide as well, but it is not in HD. I even called about it once and got NO WHERE. The channel is broadcast in HD but D* doesn't put it out in HD YET. Even during the broadcast it gives channels hte game is on in HD and lists 2 cable companies and also dish, but no D*


----------



## purtman

rynning said:


> I don't know if this is significant, but about an hour ago (9:30 pm central) I chose "HD Channels" with the guide and saw one of the Fox Sports channels listed with "HD" by the game title. I think it was the "Midwest" channel. So I clicked on it and of course got a "channel not available in your area," then went on to other things. I just checked again and it's not listed. What's up with that?


This seems to happen all of the time with us for FSN MW. Of course, this is one of the FSN channels that isn't part of the upgrade.


----------



## EaglePC

DISH NETWORK IS THE LEADER IN HD
DIRECTV IS FALLING BEHIND ONCE AGAIN $$$$ LODGING,AND SITTING.

A&E’s History Channel will be going high definition this Tuesday on Dish Network (Channel 9491) to those with Dish Networks Americas Top 100 package or higher with a MPEG4 receiver and DishHD service. History Channel HD was supposed to launch on September 5th, however Dish Network notified retailers over the holiday weekend that it will be launching a day earlier, to which I say BRING IT ON!


----------



## Jeremy W

EaglePC said:


> DISH NETWORK IS THE LEADER IN HD
> DIRECTV IS FALLING BEHIND ONCE AGAIN $$$$ LODGING,AND SITTING.


Shut up.


----------



## EaglePC

Jeremy W said:


> Shut up.


Sorry its just reality were all a little upset directv has no newer hd yet
maybe its just like they say middle of sept 16,17,18,19....


----------



## purtman

I'd love to know what the pq is ... I have to go. BTN games around the corner.


----------



## John4924

purtman said:


> I'd love to know what the pq is ... I have to go. BTN games around the corner.


Maybe harsh will let us know! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Jeremy W said:


> Shut up.


Ahhhh...let Dish have its moment - it will be very shortlived. Once D*TV blows by them with their HD content offering in the next 10 days or so, no one will even know who Dish was... :lol:


----------



## JLucPicard

I certainly hope people aren't "upset" about D*s HD not being lit up yet - there are far more things to be upset about than that.

I kind of like the "E* leaves D* in the dust" press releases (or whatever form those announcements are taking). Makes it all the funnier when the D* announcememnts tout 10-20 channels at a time than just one here and one there. Yes, that's more than D* has done to date, but patience, my pretties, patience!


----------



## upnorth

EaglePC said:


> Sorry its just reality were all a little upset directv has no newer hd yet
> maybe its just like they say middle of sept 16,17,18,19....


Speak for yourself I am not upset
Patience Patience !!!! D* has always said the middle of Sept.
There's lots of good baseball here the next month or so to keep me happy
And its not the twins they are missing in action.


----------



## ScoBuck

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ahhhh...let Dish have its moment - it will be very shortlived. Once D*TV blows by them with their HD content offering in the next 10 days or so, no one will even know who Dish was... :lol:


But the realy bad news for DISH is that not only is Echostar-11 delayed until next year, but as a result of yesterdays launch failure of JSAT from Baikonur, the OTHER sat that DISH had planned to have launched this year (AMC-14) will also be pushed back - 6 months delay from December is a pretty good guesstimate.

So - it looks like some of those announced Charlie plans for 2007 could be pushed back as much as a year now.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ScoBuck said:


> But the realy bad news for DISH is that not only is Echostar-11 delayed until next year, but as a result of yesterdays launch failure of JSAT from Baikonur, the OTHER sat that DISH had planned to have launched this year (AMC-14) will also be pushed back - 6 months delay from December is a pretty good guesstimate.
> 
> So - it looks like some of those announced Charlie plans for 2007 could be pushed back as much as a year now.


Looks like Charlie won't be "chatting" as much in the months ahead... :lol:


----------



## MikeR7

Relax

Take a deep breath.

Count to 10.

Look at the calendar.

See how close we are.

See how far we have come to get here.

Go outside, be happy that there is no snow to shovel yet.

When the snow comes, at least for some of us, be glad you can go back to the house, or apartment, or condo or whatever, and tune into 100 HD channels on DIRECTV. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron

EaglePC said:


> Sorry its just reality were all a little upset directv has no newer hd yet
> maybe its just like they say middle of sept 16,17,18,19....


For the love of all that is good and holy, please calm down.


----------



## tunce

MikeR7,

No snow is right!!! It sure will be nice to watch the new HD this year with a fire going on a snowy day.


----------



## Steve Robertson

tunce said:


> MikeR7,
> 
> No snow is right!!! It sure will be nice to watch the new HD this year with a fire going on a snowy day.


I am with you on that nothing better plus a few beer's to go along with it.


----------



## John W6BM

Transponders 2,4 and 6 have lit up on 103a.


----------



## Doug Brott

Hey guys, let's try to keep the discussion civil.


----------



## Richard King

> snow


What's that? (From a Minnesnowta transplant).


----------



## Richard King

> Hey guys, let's try to keep the discussion civil.


Agree. They have to stop talking about snow!!


----------



## oenophile

I really think we should get back on topic, but I can't leave this one: As a loyal D* subscriber, I'm *happy* that DISH is putting pressure on D*. I want DISH to have more and more and more and more HD channels. Why? It is good for D* subscribers. More competition means more HD for all. So long as we're not talking about exclusive DISH channels, it is terrific when DISH gets more HD channels. In fact, if we're really thinking about this correctly, we should be rooting for DISH to get as many HD channels as fast as possible.

(Why are people getting upset/inflamed/excited about the "race"? Its all good.)


----------



## syphix

oenophile said:


> I really think we should get back on topic, but I can't leave this one: As a loyal D* subscriber, I'm *happy* that DISH is putting pressure on D*. I want DISH to have more and more and more and more HD channels. Why? It is good for D* subscribers. More competition means more HD for all. So long as we're not talking about exclusive DISH channels, it is terrific when DISH gets more HD channels. In fact, if we're really thinking about this correctly, we should be rooting for DISH to get as many HD channels as fast as possible.
> 
> (Why are people getting upset/inflamed/excited about the "race"? Its all good.)


+1 :up:


----------



## dbmaven

John W6BM said:


> Transponders 2,4 and 6 have lit up on 103a.


By "lit up", do you mean that you're getting an actual signal strength reading instead of all zeros ?


----------



## chrisfowler99

dbmaven said:


> By "lit up", do you mean that you're getting an actual signal strength reading instead of all zeros ?


yeah...because he's looking at 103a...

103b is what we care about.


----------



## Sirshagg

John W6BM said:


> Transponders 2,4 and 6 have lit up on 103a.


We're waiting for 103b.


----------



## LameLefty

John W6BM said:


> Transponders 2,4 and 6 have lit up on 103a.


Welcome to DBSTalk!

Sorry, we're looking for tp's on 103b. A lot of locals come through on 103a so you're just getting bleed-over from a spot beam probably.


----------



## man_rob

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ahhhh...let Dish have its moment - it will be very shortlived. Once D*TV blows by them with their HD content offering in the next 10 days or so, no one will even know who Dish was... :lol:


Well it is a bit disappointing. Remember the press release?


> Las Vegas, NV (May 7, 2007) - The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that *DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD*, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007. In addition, A&E HD, which debuted in 4Q 2006, will also launch on DIRECTV in September. The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.
> 
> http://hdtvmagazine.com/news/2007/0..._hd_thc_hd_set_to_debut_in_september_2007.php


It seems like something may be up with the new sat. They got approval to move it starting on the 1st, but 5 days later, nothing much is happening.


----------



## Indiana627

man_rob said:


> Well it is a bit disappointing. Remember the press release?
> 
> It seems like something may be up with the new sat. They got approval to move it starting on the 1st, but 5 days later, nothing much is happening.


I'm getting worried too that something is wrong with it.


----------



## wilmot3

http://expertsatellite.tblog.com/post/1969957137

I found this kind of funny :lol:


----------



## dbmaven

chrisfowler99 said:


> yeah...because he's looking at 103a...
> 
> 103b is what we care about.


Blinded by anticipation.......


----------



## purtman

Indiana627 said:


> I'm getting worried too that something is wrong with it.


I wouldn't. It will be here soon and before the baseball playoffs and NHL opens.


----------



## man_rob

purtman said:


> I wouldn't. It will be here soon and before the baseball playoffs and NHL opens.


Yeah, maybe, but D* also said they would premiere The History Channel HD.


----------



## Sixto

"mid-September" is just fine ... a few months from now, no one will care that somebody beat someone else by a few days for some HD channel(s).

All that will matter is who has the most quantity and quality.

D* is very well positioned.


----------



## Sixto

The press releases are starting ...

*DirecTV is Home for 2007 MLB Postseason in HD*

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1048907&highlight=


----------



## Sixto

Press releases starting ... it's happening soon ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1090089&postcount=491


----------



## LameLefty

Of course, there were press releases touting VOD in July and the first, VERY limited CE was only what? Less than two weeks ago? I'll believe it when D10 starts "The Move" and not a moment sooner!


----------



## syphix

Bschneider has posted that 9/14 is the date of the "first wave":


> The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.
> 
> The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. _Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th._ RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.
> 
> A&E
> Big Ten Network
> Cartoon Network
> CNN
> Food Network
> Golf/Versus
> HGTV
> History
> NFL Network
> National Geo
> Simithsonian (channel 267)
> TBS


(I apologize if this has already been posted, and/or the date of "9/14" upsets anyone)


----------



## man_rob

Sixto said:


> Press releases starting ... it's happening soon ...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1090089&postcount=491


D* been putting out press releases like that for months. In another press release, D* claimed they'd premiere The History Channel HD.


----------



## Sixto

man_rob said:


> D* been putting out press releases like that for months. In another press release, D* claimed they'd premiere The History Channel HD.


True, but must be fairly confident to have a press release days before the channels are expected. Testing must be going well despite the lack of movement to the final resting location.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Just think only 1 week more to go. I think this date has been talked about enough that it is probably the best guestimate right now.


----------



## purtman

The difference is that right now, D* is in control of TBS being in HD. D* had no control if another provider launched the network earlier. At the time that D* signed the contract with the History Channel, it was the first. I'm sure it assumed it would also be the first to provide the channel.


----------



## 21hawk

Sixto said:


> True, but must be fairly confident to have a press release days before the channels are expected. Testing must be going well despite the lack of movement to the final resting location.


The playoffs don't start until October, that's weeks from now.


----------



## lwilli201

How many D* subs are going to jump to E* because E* beat D* in launching the History Channel? It is just Charlie being Charlie. His 1 or 2 added HD channels a few days early will not matter when D* launches 20-40 HD channels in 8 days.


----------



## man_rob

I'm not worried, (nor would I even care) if people would or wouldn't switch to E*. It's more about D* making promises that so far, they have failed to deliver.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


----------



## Steve Robertson

I am going to be to busy the next 5 days watching HD football that I won't even notice that channels aren't up yet except for the BTN


----------



## ScoBuck

man_rob said:


> D* been putting out press releases like that for months. In another press release, D* claimed they'd premiere The History Channel HD.


For anyone wanting to have accurate info on this, this was a JOINT announcement by BOTH DirecTV AND The History Channel. So, why does the blame always fall incorrectly on DirecTV for these?

The link to the press release is below, and here are some quotes from that press release:

*The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007.*

*The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.*

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=

Oh and if any of you take the time to actually read the full press release, you will see that at the bottom, the 2 contact names are BOTH from The History Channel, NOT DIRECTV. Obviously things changed, but I still don't see the big deal in any of this.


----------



## purtman

lwilli201 said:


> How many D* subs are going to jump to E* because E* beat D* in launching the History Channel? It is just Charlie being Charlie. His 1 or 2 added HD channels a few days early will not matter when D* launches 20-40 HD channels in 8 days.


I just wonder what the PQ is on the History Channel. Has anybody heard?


----------



## man_rob

ScoBuck said:


> For anyone wanting to have accurate info on this, this was a JOINT announcement by BOTH DirecTV AND The History Channel. So, why does the blame always fall incorrectly on DirecTV for these?
> 
> The link to the press release is below, and here are some quotes from that press release:
> 
> *The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007.*
> 
> *The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.*
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=
> 
> Oh and if any of you take the time to actually read the full press release, you will see that at the bottom, the 2 contact names are BOTH from The History Channel, NOT DIRECTV.


Maybe D* shouldn't have posted on their site then? After all, it's not The History Channel that failed to deliver.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


----------



## lwilli201

man_rob said:


> I'm not worried, (nor would I even care) if people would or wouldn't switch to E*. It's more about D* making promises that so far, they have failed to deliver.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


I believe that D* was given some implied assurance that they would be the first to launch The History Channel HD which prompted the press release. After giving The History Channel all that press, I am sure D* is not real happy that they have allowed E* to start the HD broadcast.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Who cares we will have HD by the end of the month if not next week.


----------



## smiddy

More fuel for the fire: http://www.tvpredictions.com/dweekend090607.htm


----------



## lwilli201

Steve Robertson said:


> Who cares we will have HD by the end of the month if not next week.


Could not agree with you more.


----------



## smiddy

Other intersting poo (seems like death throws to me from E*): http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6475069.html


----------



## bobnielsen

man_rob said:


> Maybe D* shouldn't have posted on their site then? After all, it's not The History Channel that failed to deliver.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


What part of "September 2007" don't you understand? If History Channel HD is there by the end of the month, they will have delivered what they said. The fact that Echostar found some bandwidth to add this channel doesn't has nothing to do with Directv.


----------



## djr

Sixto said:


> "mid-September" is just fine ... a few months from now, no one will care that somebody beat someone else by a few days for some HD channel(s).
> 
> All that will matter is who has the most quantity and quality.
> 
> D* is very well positioned.


I agree. Yuri Gagarin was the first man in space but who had the Mercury, Gemini, Apollo, and Shuttle programs, and who went to the moon (how many times?).

And who had microwave ovens and tang first?????

So, what will matter most: E* launched the HD History Channel first or D* has over 100 new HD channels?


----------



## lwilli201

smiddy said:


> More fuel for the fire: http://www.tvpredictions.com/dweekend090607.htm


What did he say? Nothing. Rehash of what we know already (or don't know).:lol:


----------



## Ken984

All of this has more to do with Charlie being Charlie, than anything D* or the History channel did. It is well known that Charlie "fights" for carriage deals and E* had already said no more new HD till the END of 07, and maybe behind close doors E* told The history Channel no thanks, but when his feet are put to the fire he had to do something , this is a case of D* FORCING Charlie to make a move, IMO.


----------



## davidrumm

He just can't understand *The History Channel* stated that D* would be first with it. They(The History Channel) then allowed E* to activate it a week or two earlier than D*. Big whoop!!!!


----------



## man_rob

bobnielsen said:


> What part of "September 2007" don't you understand? If History Channel HD is there by the end of the month, they will have delivered what they said. The fact that Echostar found some bandwidth to add this channel doesn't has nothing to do with Directv.


Which parts of this did you not understand?



> *DIRECTV First to Launch The History Channel HD *(THC HD) Set to Debut in September 2007
> 
> Las Vegas, NV (May 7, 2007) - *The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD,* a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007. In addition, A&E HD, which debuted in 4Q 2006, will also launch on DIRECTV in September. The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.


And D* put in on their own site.


----------



## lwilli201

smiddy said:


> Other intersting poo (seems like death throws to me from E*): http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6475069.html


That article does not even take into account that the lose of the Proton yesterday may push back the launch of one of their new sats.


----------



## Ken984

man_rob said:


> Which parts of this did you not understand?
> 
> And D* put in on their own site.


What is the big deal, its The History Channel, they can do whatever they want with the channel, D* did not have an exclusive on it. It says September 2007 which by my calendar it still is September, it says first, E* beat D* to it(good for E*), thanks to Boeing being 2 weeks late with the delivery of the sat, its no big deal. It was NEVER EVER a "promise", if you can find in that release where it says DirecTV PROMISES to be first, then you have a point, if not....Maybe The History Channel "promised" but that is not on D*.


----------



## lwilli201

ScoBuck said:


> For anyone wanting to have accurate info on this, this was a JOINT announcement by BOTH DirecTV AND The History Channel. So, why does the blame always fall incorrectly on DirecTV for these?
> 
> The link to the press release is below, and here are some quotes from that press release:
> 
> *The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007.*
> 
> *The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.*
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=
> 
> Oh and if any of you take the time to actually read the full press release, you will see that at the bottom, the 2 contact names are BOTH from The History Channel, NOT DIRECTV. Obviously things changed, but I still don't see the big deal in any of this.


As I said before, D* must be hopping mad that E* was allowed to start History Channel HD after a joint news release that D* would be first. I really do not care. It sounds like the History Channel reneged on a promise. D* could sue.


----------



## purtman

Who cares if D* doesn't have the History Channel now. When we get it, it will be history. Otherwise, we'd want the "Present Channel".


----------



## smiddy

If you believe they didn't think they'd be the first to launch (being the key word; what does launch mean in this context?), then perhaps they lied. But I suspect they at the time were convinced they would be first to air. I would be more upset with The History Channel than with DirecTV. It seems in this case E* convinced THC to let them air first.


----------



## man_rob

Ken984 said:


> What is the big deal, its The History Channel, they can do whatever they want with the channel, D* did not have an exclusive on it. It says September 2007 which by my calendar it still is September, it says first, E* beat D* to it(good for E*), thanks to Boeing being 2 weeks late with the delivery of the sat, its no big deal. It was NEVER EVER a "promise", if you can find in that release where it says DirecTV PROMISES to be first, then you have a point, if not....Maybe The History Channel "promised" but that is not on D*.


The press release didn't say _maybe_ D* will be the first to carry The History Channel HD.

This whole thing started because I pointed out that D* doesn't always do what their press releases say. Then people started jumping all over me.


----------



## timmac

Although this means absolutely beans to me, because I could care less about the History channel, but man_rob is right on this one. Directv should not have posted it on the website if they were unable to deliver what was in the article. It's like saying the Bears are going to win this weekend and then the chargers win and I say, Oh, snap, well its not my fault the bears would have won if the chargers didn't score so many points. Oh, by the way, I will be watching all my favorite NFL games in true HD glory. Peace


----------



## hobie346

smiddy said:


> If you believe they didn't think they'd be the first to launch (being the key word; what does launch mean in this context?), then perhaps they lied. But I suspect they at the time were convinced they would be first to air. I would be more upset with The History Channel than with DirecTV. It seems in this case E* convinced THC to let them air first.


I really don't care who airs first (D* or E*) just give me the new HD channels.


----------



## John4924

purtman said:


> I just wonder what the PQ is on the History Channel. Has anybody heard?


Harsh, can you help us out here?


----------



## Sirshagg

smiddy said:


> If you believe they didn't think they'd be the first to launch (being the key word; what does launch mean in this context?), then perhaps they lied. But I suspect they at the time were convinced they would be first to air. I would be more upset with The History Channel than with DirecTV. It seems in this case E* convinced THC to let them air first.


Seems to me that it takes some big balls go go out and announce you will be the FIRST unless you have that guarantee in your contract with the content provider.

Persoanlly I could care less, but it *IS* a big PR goof.


----------



## lwilli201

man_rob said:


> The press release didn't say _maybe_ D* will be the first to carry The History Channel HD.
> 
> This whole thing started because I pointed out that D* doesn't always do what their press releases say. Then people started jumping all over me.


I think we are saying that it is not all D*s fault. You seemed to imply it was D* that was not truthful, not that the History Channel allowed E* to start the HD channel after saying D* would be first. That may not what you meant, but it came accross that way.


----------



## JohnH

E* was ready when THC launched and they offered it a few days later. They announced sometime ago it was coming.


----------



## Sixto

The History Channel people have content (a channel).

The D* people have a platform to distribute content.

The content provider says that their content will be first delivered on the distributors platform.

They then make a joint press release.

D* lived up to their promise to the History Channel. D* will have bandwidth in September.

Seems like The History Channel reneged on their deal and took $ from E* to start early.

Doesn't seem like D* did much wrong.


----------



## smiddy

Sixto said:


> The History Channel people have content (a channel).
> 
> The D* people have a platform to distribute content.
> 
> The content provider says that their content will be first delivered on the distributors platform.
> 
> They then make a joint press release.
> 
> D* lived up to their promise to the History Channel. D* will have bandwidth in September.
> 
> Seems like The History Channel reneged on their deal and took $ from E* to start early.
> 
> Doesn't seem like D* did much wrong.


Excellent syllogism!


----------



## man_rob

lwilli201 said:


> I think we are saying that it is not all D*s fault. You seemed to imply it was D* that was not truthful, not that the History Channel allowed E* to start the HD channel after saying D* would be first. That may not what you meant, but it came accross that way.


I'm saying the History Channel was ready to go, D* was not.


----------



## Sirshagg

Sixto said:


> The History Channel people have content (a channel).
> 
> The D* people have a platform to distribute content.
> 
> The content provider says that their content will be first delivered on the distributors platform.
> 
> They then make a joint press release.
> 
> D* lived up to their promise to the History Channel. D* will have bandwidth in September.
> 
> Seems like The History Channel reneged on their deal and took $ from E* to start early.
> 
> Doesn't seem like D* did much wrong.


D* put out a press release claiming they wouldbe first when they had no assurance that this would be the case. I'd say that's something wrong.


----------



## purtman

Yeesh! Let's cut the whining. If we're going to have the nitpicking, is anybody out there who has *not *made a mistake? I didn't think so. Let's just cut the whining and get back to the topic.

:backtotop


----------



## Sixto

Sirshagg said:


> D* put out a press release claiming they wouldbe first when they had no assurance that this would be the case. I'd say that's something wrong.


From the press release ... "The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN." ... Also, all of the contact info is for The History Channel ... it was a History Channel press release that D* participated in.


----------



## man_rob

Sixto said:


> From the press release ... "The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN." ... Also, all of the contact info is for The History Channel ... it was a History Channel press release that D* participated in.


This link doesn't go to the History Channel:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


----------



## raoul5788

man_rob said:


> The press release didn't say _maybe_ D* will be the first to carry The History Channel HD.
> 
> This whole thing started because I pointed out that D* doesn't always do what their press releases say. Then people started jumping all over me.


Let me guess, you are an E* customer, yes?


----------



## raoul5788

timmac said:


> Although this means absolutely beans to me, because I could care less about the History channel, but man_rob is right on this one. Directv should not have posted it on the website if they were unable to deliver what was in the article. It's like saying the Bears are going to win this weekend and then the chargers win and I say, Oh, snap, well its not my fault the bears would have won if the chargers didn't score so many points. Oh, by the way, I will be watching all my favorite NFL games in true HD glory. Peace


Actually, it's more like the Bears saying we are going to play the first game this year, then the NFL changes the starting time for the Chargers game and they claim the first game.


----------



## man_rob

raoul5788 said:


> Let me guess, you are an E* customer, yes?


No.


----------



## raoul5788

man_rob said:


> No.


Then if you are a D* customer, why all of the complaining? Does it REALLY matter that much to you?


----------



## man_rob

raoul5788 said:


> Then if you are a D* customer, why all of the complaining? Does it REALLY matter that much to you?


This started out with me pointing out that D* doesn't necessarily do what their press releases say. Then folks decided to attack me.


----------



## purtman

man_rob said:


> This link doesn't go to the History Channel:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


Did you read the contact info? All aetv.com addresses. This was the History Channel's press release that was posted on D*'s web site.

Let's just get over it.


----------



## raoul5788

man_rob said:


> This started out with me pointing out that D* doesn't necessarily do what their press releases say. Then folks decided to attack me.


*MAYBE* it's because D* wasn't entirely at fault here. There may have been a contract between D* and THC that was broken. We don't really know what happened here, only D* and THC know for certain.


----------



## purtman

man_rob said:


> This started out with me pointing out that D* doesn't necessarily do what their press releases say. Then folks decided to attack me.


It was The History Channel's press release, not D*'s.


----------



## Dolly

Who cares :shrug: Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


----------



## LameLefty

Dolly said:


> Who cares :shrug: Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


Yes. 

But now the guys arguing are just going around in circles. Please, folks - relax.


----------



## Smthkd

THANK YOU!!! Somebody FINALLY said it! There are tons of channels other than History Channel HD!


----------



## ScoBuck

man_rob said:


> Maybe D* shouldn't have posted on their site then? After all, it's not The History Channel that failed to deliver.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=997179&highlight=


Personally, you're only looking to start an argument about something that is so totally unimportant. I for one don't care if they are first, second, third, etc. Why do you? Has it changed your llife? It hasn't changed mine.


----------



## mrhoads

Dolly said:


> Who cares :shrug: Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


Every Day!


----------



## man_rob

ScoBuck said:


> Personally, you're only looking to start an argument about something that is so totally unimportant. I for one don't care if they are first, second, third, etc. Why do you? Has it changed your llife? It hasn't changed mine.


No, I merely pointed out that D*'s press releases must be taken with a grain of salt, and a bunch of folks decided to jump down my throat.

Forgive me D*, I have sinned against thee.


----------



## John4924

A wee bit more fuel to the fire...

I e-mailed Lynn Gardener of the History Channel the following....

_Hi guys. I am an enthusiastic Directv HD subscriber, and am looking forward to the launch of the new HD channels by Directv later this month.

I was wondering if you would care to comment on a press release back in May that stated....

Las Vegas, NV (May 7, 2007) - The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007. In addition, A&E HD, which debuted in 4Q 2006, will also launch on DIRECTV in September. The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.

The reason I ask is I hear that Dish Network has launched the History Channel HD [and Directv has not as of this writing]. Not that big of deal to me, but there are several of us over at www.dbstalk.com that are wondering why this happened? If there is anything you can share, it would be most appreciated.

Thanks and have a great day... _

I just received her response.....

_We appreciate your interest in The History Channel HD. We will be launching on DIRECTV at the end of September.

Best,
Lynn

Lynn S.Gardner
Director of Public Relations and Communications
The History Channel
212-850-9322
[email protected]_

So all you history buffs have to wait another 3 weeks at least, according to the PR director at the History Channel 

I guess my bigger point is, will ALL channels now be at the end of September, hmm?


----------



## RoundRockJohn

She doesn't know. The CSRs don't know. I doubt, actually, DirecTV really knows exactly when.

Patience.


----------



## MikeR7

John4924 said:


> A wee bit more fuel to the fire...
> 
> I e-mailed Lynn Gardener of the History Channel the following....
> 
> _Hi guys. I am an enthusiastic Directv HD subscriber, and am looking forward to the launch of the new HD channels by Directv later this month.
> 
> I was wondering if you would care to comment on a press release back in May that stated....
> 
> Las Vegas, NV (May 7, 2007) - The History Channel® and DIRECTV, Inc. today announced that DIRECTV will be the first to launch The History Channel HD, a new 24-hour high definition television network, scheduled to debut in September 2007. In addition, A&E HD, which debuted in 4Q 2006, will also launch on DIRECTV in September. The announcement was made by David Zagin, Executive Vice President of Distribution AETN.
> 
> The reason I ask is I hear that Dish Network has launched the History Channel HD [and Directv has not as of this writing]. Not that big of deal to me, but there are several of us over at www.dbstalk.com that are wondering why this happened? If there is anything you can share, it would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks and have a great day... _
> 
> I just received her response.....
> 
> _We appreciate your interest in The History Channel HD. We will be launching on DIRECTV at the end of September.
> 
> Best,
> Lynn
> 
> Lynn S.Gardner
> Director of Public Relations and Communications
> The History Channel
> 212-850-9322
> [email protected]_
> 
> So all you history buffs have to wait another 3 weeks at least, according to the PR director at the History Channel
> 
> I guess my bigger point is, will ALL channels now be at the end of September, hmm?


I'd say that the end of September could be anytime after the 15th!:lol:


----------



## donshan

Dolly said:


> Who cares :shrug: Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


Yes!

As an example. What is the significance of Ashura and the year 680 AD to America today?

Answer: Google-Ashura 680 AD or watch History Channel.

Mark Twain Quote:


> History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme."
> -- Mark Twain


----------



## John4924

MikeR7 said:


> I'd say that the end of September could be anytime after the 15th!:lol:


Excellent point! :lol:


----------



## EaglePC

RoundRockJohn said:


> She doesn't know. The CSRs don't know. I doubt, actually, DirecTV really knows exactly when.
> 
> Patience.


very true


----------



## Inches

Dolly said:


> Who cares :shrug: Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


Its better than network TV, I watch all the time.


----------



## smiddy

Dolly said:


> Who cares :shrug: Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


Yep, I do...that says a lot about me...ick! Thanks Dolly, now I think I'm a geek!


----------



## smiddy

I am so psyched about the new channels though... My wife says all I ever watch are the HD channels. I said, yeah, so, what's your point? She laughed at me. 

I am hoping it will be this weekend that some of them sneak through to our sets!


----------



## Ken_F

Dolly said:


> Who cares Does anyone even watch The History Channel?


Ever watched The Sopranos? Tony loved to watch shows about war, guns, etc and most men are no different.

The History Channel HD doesn't have much high-definition now, but they do have a number of 16:9 SD shows.

Anyone who watches the History Channel with any regularity knows that many of its programs are shown in letterbox. With the HD channel, you get those in 16:9 SD, which is a nice improvement.


----------



## binkatl

Um... History Channel HD? How much history footage do you think was shot in HD? Will all that WWII video look better at 1080i?

Sigh....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

binkatl said:


> Um... History Channel HD? How much history footage do you think was shot in HD? Will all that WWII video look better at 1080i?
> 
> Sigh....


I've had thoughts along those lines...there was no "HD" footage in the past...but the footage should look upconverted to 1080i in many cases.


----------



## DMRI2006

binkatl said:


> Um... History Channel HD? How much history footage do you think was shot in HD? Will all that WWII video look better at 1080i?
> 
> Sigh....


I think the HD channels look so much better even when they're showing SD content, that yeah, I DO think it'll look better at 1080i.


----------



## smiddy

Wasn't most everything done on 35 mm film, which is superior in granularity, isn't it? It may not be letter box, but with a good cleaning you can get 1080p if you wanted (23 fps a direct moveto).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Wasn't most everything done on 35 mm film, which is superior in granularity, isn't it? It may not be letter box, but with a good cleaning you can get 1080p if you wanted (23 fps a direct moveto).


If anyone's seen the 1950 and 1960 vintage movies on HDNet in 1080i, they'd know that upconverted older film, especially 35mm, looks impressive. 

Some of the movies they've shown from back then are virtually amazing in upconverted HD.


----------



## Tibs

Trinity and Beyond....old footage that looked great in HD - and some of it was quite old. 

There are several shows they have which use current footage as well.


----------



## LameLefty

A lot of the stuff in Trinity and Beyond was 70mm or larger VERY VERY high speed film - like up to 1,000,000 fps in very short burst, thousands of fps for minutes at a time. If it's well-digitized and cleaned up, it looks great. 

Most WWII combat footage was 16mm I think, but I could be mis-remembering. But the same principle applies - if the negatives are in good shape and scanned well (and film scanners are usually VERY good), then the product should look great.

You youngsters are too hung up on "pixels" - remember, film is analog! :lol:


----------



## davring

Film, any film no matter how old, when properly processed is fantastic broadcast in HD.


----------



## Davenlr

The Weather channel must be up with their HD channel...Their new promo says "Now in HD where available".


----------



## mroot

I watch the History Channel all of the time. I learned all about geography, like South Africa, and the Iraq, because I am a U S American.


----------



## Jeremy W

Davenlr said:


> The Weather channel must be up with their HD channel...Their new promo says "Now in HD where available".


They've been saying that for a while, but they haven't launched their HD channel yet.


----------



## donshan

smiddy said:


> Wasn't most everything done on 35 mm film, which is superior in granularity, isn't it? It may not be letter box, but with a good cleaning you can get 1080p if you wanted (23 fps a direct moveto).


 35 mm film still has more resolution than 1080 (i/p) HDTV. If they still have the original 35 mm film or even a duplicate print of the original film they can make a new HD master from that film for HDTV. The program could rival anything shot today in HD. However a lot of news and war footage was done on 16 mm film and that is not as good. Unfortunately a lot of the original 35 mm film ( especially color) has been lost to age disintegration.

IF they are converting 35 mm film to HDTV format there is no reason a 16:9 widescreen version could not be made by cropping a little. A lot of films on 35 mm today are shot for both theater and TV ratios on on the same 35 mm film. They put a reticle in the camera viewfinder with small horizontal lines to guide the cameraman so they do not place any important action or mike booms etc. in the top and bottom' protected areas of the film. A solid mask is then put in the projector in the theater showings that crops what is projected to the normal movie theater width which is close to 16:9 ( 1.78:1). (anamorphic is another topic). When that same film appears on regular 4:3 TV the extra picture material is there on the top and bottom to fill your screen and avoids letter boxing. Clever aren't they!


----------



## bbaleno

LameLefty said:


> A lot of the stuff in Trinity and Beyond was 70mm or larger VERY VERY high speed film - like up to 1,000,000 fps in very short burst, thousands of fps for minutes at a time. If it's well-digitized and cleaned up, it looks great.
> 
> Most WWII combat footage was 16mm I think, but I could be mis-remembering. But the same principle applies - if the negatives are in good shape and scanned well (and film scanners are usually VERY good), then the product should look great.
> 
> You youngsters are too hung up on "pixels" - remember, film is analog! :lol:


Alot of people think digital is superior to analog I think because when Cd's came out they sounded GREAT, no hiss. they could be reproduced very cleanly, but I think I remember audophiles saying that you were missing some of the sound (Because of the sampling) to most people(Probably all) it is inperseptable sp?) but analog has an infinate range for the most part. you do have to take into account the grains on film, but if there are enough of them you can certainly get a higdef quality picture I would think.

one of the things I hate about my "Sleep number bed" is that it is digital and by 5's to 100. No sir cant set it at 43. I don't think digital is always better. it is all perception. if you can't notice a difference then it is good enough. The advantage of digital is that a 1 is always a one and a 0 is always a 0, unless you get coruption, but that is a different story.


----------



## Hoxxx

Tibs said:


> Trinity and Beyond....old footage that looked great in HD - and some of it was quite old.
> 
> There are several shows they have which use current footage as well.


I agree the footage was most impressive.


----------



## LameLefty

mroot said:


> I watch the History Channel all of the time. I learned all about geography, like South Africa, and the Iraq, because I am a U S American.


Ms. Teen South Carolina would be soooooo proud. :lol:


----------



## harsh

John4924 said:


> Harsh, can you help us out here?


I watched "King Herod the Great" last night and it looked a little fuzzy. Given that the quality didn't improve with scenes that were substantially static, I'm inclined to think that the source material wasn't all that good. The show that followed (something about aliens through history) was 4:3, but the PQ was pretty decent.

Now I remember why I like VOOM so much: no commercials. History HD was lousy with commercials. About ten minutes into the Aliens show I switched over to a 16:9 documentary on Charles Darwin on Treasure HD.


----------



## Jeremy W

harsh said:


> Now I remember why I like VOOM so much: no commercials.


I thought it was because Dish carried it.


----------



## harsh

MikeR7 said:


> I'd say that the end of September could be anytime after the 15th!:lol:


That would be the latter half. The "end of September" would be some time after the full moon but before October 1st.


----------



## kirthew

Dont forget that they 'Upconverted' Hogan Heroes to HD from the 35mm film... And that looked awesome... I hope that they do this with other programming from the 60s and 70s... Get Smart in HD... Gilligan's Island in HD... both would be my first two picks...


----------



## harsh

kirthew said:


> Dont forget that they 'Upconverted' Hogan Heroes to HD from the 35mm film... And that looked awesome... I hope that they do this with other programming from the 60s and 70s... Get Smart in HD... Gilligan's Island in HD... both would be my first two picks...


After watching a few minutes of Flipper in HD, I say baloney to 16:9 conversions of old television shows. I can't imagine how heinous it would be to see Clint Howard's face fill the screen from an episode of Gentle Ben.

I'm quite happy with my Gilligan's Island DVD box set, thank you.


----------



## rpfotog

donshan said:


> 35 mm film still has more resolution than 1080 (i/p) HDTV. However a lot of news and war footage was done on 16 mm film and that is not as good.


16mm film has a much higher resolution than HDTV as well. One big problem with most older film footage is the aspect ratio. It's closer to 4:3 than 16:9 so if you want it to fill a 16:9 frame, you must blow it up a little and lose some of the top and/or bottom of the frame.

I shoot football for NFL Films (10 years as a freelancer - not on staff) and I can tell you that nearly all of the "action" is still shot on 16mm film. Pretty much always has been. Take a look at Hard Knocks on HBO or the HD version of Game of the Week on the NFL Network and tell me that 16mm film isn't good. It can be spectacular. A 35mm negative is certainly better for projecting in theaters and the like, but if it's on TV, it probably looks like a shell of its former self so you'd never know the difference.



donshan said:


> A lot of films on 35 mm today are shot for both theater and TV ratios on on the same 35 mm film. They put a reticle in the camera viewfinder with small horizontal lines to guide the cameraman so they do not place any important action or mike booms etc. in the top and bottom' protected areas of the film.


The common issue for broadcast events like concerts, news, sporting events, etc., is the of left and right edges of the frame. HD footage that is not intended to be letterboxed on a 4:3 screen is generally shot in 16:9 but framed in a 4:3 safe area. That's why sporting events tend to look very wide on an HD set. They're framing for the viewers who don't have HD sets. The result is a lot of dead space on both sides of the frame with the main action contained to the "4:3 safe" area. The outer edges are chopped off for those with 4:3 TVs.

Are we off topic yet?


----------



## rpfotog

kirthew said:


> Dont forget that they 'Upconverted' Hogan Heroes to HD from the 35mm film...


I have no first hand knowledge here, but I'm thinking that Hogan's Heroes, like most tv shows of that era, was shot on 16mm film, not 35.


----------



## smiddy

rpfotog said:


> The common issue for broadcast events like concerts, news, sporting events, etc., is the of left and right edges of the frame. HD footage that is not intended to be letterboxed on a 4:3 screen is generally shot in 16:9 but framed in a 4:3 safe area. That's why sporting events tend to look very wide on an HD set. They're framing for the viewers who don't have HD sets. The result is a lot of dead space on both sides of the frame with the main action contained to the "4:3 safe" area. The outer edges are chopped off for those with 4:3 TVs.
> 
> Are we off topic yet?


I had wondered about that, thanks for clearing that up. I would suspect then, when we all have to go to 16:9 screens, that the dead space will go away...


----------



## Jeremy W

smiddy said:


> I would suspect then, when we all have to go to 16:9 screens, that the dead space will go away...


There is no 16:9 mandate, just ATSC.


----------



## smiddy

Jeremy W said:


> There is no 16:9 mandate, just ATSC.


I suppose I'll have to read the ATSC docs on the aspect ratios. Bad assumption on my part...

Aren't there 18 different ATSC signals? Most HD (what I suppose is considered HD) are 16:9, correct? Is anyone going to transmit 4:3? It is possible I suppose, but is it practical? Interesting, I hadn't considered 4:3 Digital TVs, but are there manufacturers making them? A big humm to me!


----------



## Ken984

There are a few 4:3 hdtv's or there were in years past, now with tubes going away for good almost all tvs will be 16:9. I am sure there are still a few psychotic holdouts screaming about "full screen" for dvds because they want all of the picture.


----------



## Jeremy W

smiddy said:


> Aren't there 18 different ATSC signals?


Something like that, I believe.


smiddy said:


> Most HD (what I suppose is considered HD) are 16:9, correct?


All HD is 16:9. The signal may include pillar bars, but the receiving device will always see it as 16:9.


smiddy said:


> Is anyone going to transmit 4:3? It is possible I suppose, but is it practical?


Smaller broadcasters, as well as the vast majority of subchannels.


smiddy said:


> Interesting, I hadn't considered 4:3 Digital TVs, but are there manufacturers making them?


Every TV is required to have an ATSC tuner, including 4:3 TVs.


----------



## lwilli201

smiddy said:


> I suppose I'll have to read the ATSC docs on the aspect ratios. Bad assumption on my part...
> 
> Aren't there 18 different ATSC signals? Most HD (what I suppose is considered HD) are 16:9, correct? Is anyone going to transmit 4:3? It is possible I suppose, but is it practical? Interesting, I hadn't considered 4:3 Digital TVs, but are there manufacturers making them? A big humm to me!


There are many digital 4:3 TV's on the market. This page on Walmart website has a bunch. Only one widescreen tv, but it is not HD. They are standard definition digital TV's.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.do?cat=533404


----------



## buckeyeb

I know this is a little off topic, but digital does not mean HD. I have heard many people assume that the 2009 mandate will mean that all broadcasts are in HD and that is not true!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

buckeyeb said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but digital does not mean HD. I have heard many people assume that the 2009 mandate will mean that all broadcasts are in HD and that is not true!!!!


You are correct.

That said, of those stations going digital, which ones have not gone HD?


----------



## smiddy

lwilli201 said:


> There are many digital 4:3 TV's on the market. This page on Walmart website has a bunch. Only one widescreen tv, but it is not HD. They are standard definition digital TV's.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/catalog.do?cat=533404


Yep, those are digital tuners, but perhaps not an ATSC signal tuner (just to clarify digital from my previous post, I was meaning ATSC signal tuners). Those are 4:3 sets for sure, but perhaps not ATSC capable (NTSC tuners can be digital signal processing).

I had assumed we'd all have to go to HD, but it is ATSC we have to go to, which does encompass some 4:3 signals, according to the ATSC standard docs.


----------



## Jeremy W

smiddy said:


> Yep, those are digital tuners, but perhaps not an ATSC signal tuner


Digital = ATSC. Always.


----------



## vertigo235

ATSC is OTA

NTSC is Cable

NTSC can be digital...


----------



## Sirshagg

vertigo235 said:


> ATSC is OTA
> 
> NTSC is Cable
> 
> Both are Digital


NTSC is OTA too (or am I out to lunch?)


----------



## Smthkd

ATSC is Digital OTA

NTSC is Analog OTA and Analog Cable.


----------



## bbaleno

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You are correct.
> 
> That said, of those stations going digital, which ones have not gone HD?


at first I though, good point.

then I realized that most OTA I get use the bandwidth to broadcast non hd sub channels.

ch 44 in boston does
44-1 simulcast
44-2 pbs world
44-3 create
44-4 HD
and others do this as well


----------



## vertigo235

I think NTSC analog is OTA, yeah, but digital is ATSC.

I'm not an expert


----------



## Jeremy W

vertigo235 said:


> ATSC is OTA
> 
> NTSC is Cable
> 
> Both are Digital




NTSC is analog OTA. It is also analog cable. It is never digital. ATSC is only transmitted OTA, and it is always digital.


----------



## smiddy

Sirshagg said:


> NTSC is OTA too (or am I out to lunch?)


Nope, you're not out to lunch.:grin:


----------



## smiddy

Jeremy W said:


> NTSC is analog OTA. It is also analog cable. It is never digital. ATSC is only transmitted OTA, and it is always digital.


You can have a digital tuner that receives analog signal.


----------



## Smthkd

smiddy said:


> You can have a digital tuner that receives analog signal.


Not exactly, ATSC is strictly for digital! If your tuner accepts analog it also has a NTSC tuner in it unless the unit is a hybrid of both technology!


----------



## Jeremy W

smiddy said:


> You can have a digital tuner that receives analog signal.


If the tuner is just digital, it will not receive an analog signal. If it's digital AND analog, it will receive them both.


----------



## lwilli201

smiddy said:


> Yep, those are digital tuners, but perhaps not an ATSC signal tuner (just to clarify digital from my previous post, I was meaning ATSC signal tuners). Those are 4:3 sets for sure, but perhaps not ATSC capable (NTSC tuners can be digital signal processing).
> 
> I had assumed we'd all have to go to HD, but it is ATSC we have to go to, which does encompass some 4:3 signals, according to the ATSC standard docs.


Every one has an ATSC tuner. Manufacturers can not sell TV's in the US without them having an ATSC tuner. HDTV is not manditory by law. Only digital.


----------



## Smthkd

Here's some good reference info on this subject:
http://www.hdtvprimer.com/ISSUES/what_is_ATSC.html


----------



## smiddy

Smthkd said:


> Not exactly, ATSC is strictly for digital!


Yes, I did say that before, that is why this thread is getting weird. :grin:



Smthkd said:


> If your tuner accepts analog it also has a NTSC tuner in it unless the unit is a hybrid of both technology!


NTSC tuners can be digital signal processors that convert analog signals to digital and not be ATSC tuners.

You are correct that there are hybrids that will do more than one type of signal. I've seen some that can do SECAM, PAL, and NTSC. The ad has a hybrid NTSC/ATSC albeit EDTV and not HDTV. The ad also has a set that has a warning, that it will not be useable after a certain date. The tuner is digital.


----------



## smiddy

Jeremy W said:


> If the tuner is just digital, it will not receive an analog signal. If it's digital AND analog, it will receive them both.


I disagree! The satellite signal being received is analog...spread spectrum, but analog, a continuous waveform. Your tuner for the satellite signal is digital, it quantizes the analog signal and makes it into 1's and 0's.


----------



## Jeremy W

smiddy said:


> NTSC tuners can be digital signal processors that convert analog signals to digital and not be ATSC tuners.


You are twisting words around here, nobody refers to an NTSC tuner as "digital" in the way you're talking about. It's completely incorrect. Yes, almost all modern tuners use digital signal processing, but that doesn't make them digital.


----------



## Smthkd

Thanks Jeremy! Thats the point I was trying to make to him! The tuner itself is Analog for NTSC but its the "processor" that turns the signal to digital, thus making it a hybrid.


----------



## smiddy

Jeremy W said:


> You are twisting words around here, nobody refers to an NTSC tuner as "digital" in the way you're talking about. It's completely incorrect. Yes, almost all modern tuners use digital signal processing, but that doesn't make them digital.


I don't consider it twisting words. I consider it semantics. While the general public considers NTSC as analog, I agree. When I first mention digital I was meaning HDTV, however that isn't quite right, based on these semantics either, since everyone here (at least during this barrage in the thread) and the general public would call it simply HDTV. In addition, I made a bad assumption, that the mandate for ATSC was for HDTV, it isn't. My bad! I think that is clear though, now. I tend to look at the technology from an physics perspective too, which is why I have been saying that tuners, most today, have an Anolog to Digital converter to convert RF signals to digits, a serial stream of 1's and 0's.

But hey, to get back on topic, I can not wait to get those new HD channels. How about you?


----------



## Smthkd

:feelbette Gottcha! That makes sense!


----------



## JLucPicard

I don't often do this, but after at least one whole page of ATSC/NTSC Analog/Digital, can we get... :backtotop 

I look forward to actually reading about HD coming to D*. I hope I'm understanding that's what this thread is about.


----------



## seern

I have been reading all the anticipation on the upcoming turn on of the HD channels, but have seen nothing as to an increase in HD PPV movies. Any thoughts if we are going to get more then the current channel 99?


----------



## Azdeadwood

seern said:


> I have been reading all the anticipation on the upcoming turn on of the HD channels, but have seen nothing as to an increase in HD PPV movies. Any thoughts if we are going to get more then the current channel 99?


My bet is that not too many people are ordering the current HD PPV offerings. If they thought it would increase sales they would have tons of HD PPV.

If Directv had any brains they would realize the main reason nobody orders the HD PPY is because the selection is so lousy.


----------



## F1 Fan

Azdeadwood said:


> My bet is that not too many people are ordering the current HD PPV offerings. If they thought it would increase sales they would have tons of HD PPV.
> 
> If Directv had any brains they would realize the main reason nobody orders the HD PPY is because the selection is so lousy.


I dont get many PPV because I dont want to watch them in SD. So I either wait for them to come out on HBO HD (soon it will be on them all) or rent the BluRay when it comes out (so D* is losing my $$ to Blockbuster).

The one HD PPV always shows at obscure times of the day and I guess I could record it, but I am not sure if that would work if it isnt an ADT (I have recorded an SD ADT PPV and it still lets me watch it).

Given the choice of 1080p over 1080i (BluRay vs D* HD) I would go for the 1080p. Given the choice of going to Blockbuster vs pressing a button I prefer the pressing the button and that overrides the 1080p bit. So D* - I would take PPV anytime over Blockbuster. Once you get the channels on. Which I suspect will work the same as the proposed channels when HD comes on - there will be PPV in HD on the current channels and the HR20 will select the HD over SD.


----------



## Brandon428

syphix said:


> I don't know why I surf into this thread when I see EaglePC as the last post...I don't know _what_ I'm expecting to read...


I don't think anyone knows. I have to always brace myself.:grin:


----------



## smiddy

Azdeadwood said:


> My bet is that not too many people are ordering the current HD PPV offerings. If they thought it would increase sales they would have tons of HD PPV.
> 
> If Directv had any brains they would realize the main reason nobody orders the HD PPY is because the selection is so lousy.


I had heard 300 was a great flick, but when I went to review the HD titles I couldn't find it. I think you're on to something, selection *DOES* make a difference.


----------



## upnorth

Azdeadwood said:


> My bet is that not too many people are ordering the current HD PPV offerings. If they thought it would increase sales they would have tons of HD PPV.
> 
> If Directv had any brains they would realize the main reason nobody orders the HD PPY is because the selection is so lousy.


I think the main problem here has been lack of bandwidth I would guess we may see more HD PPV Channels in the future probably after D11 comes live next year.


----------



## oldfantom

Definitely, I haven't order PPV in a long time. An upconverted widescreen DVD is better than a SD pan and scan. Viva Netflix. In addition, with the new LG and Samsung multiformat DVD players, I will probably go ahead and step up to the plate on a High Def DVD player. But it still begs the question about how the on demand HD content will impact bandwidthand channel rollout. Be it true VOD or PPV. It won't surprise me if there are 10 HD PPVs that D* counts towards the "..up to 100.."


----------



## RoundRockJohn

oldfantom said:


> Definitely, I haven't order PPV in a long time. An upconverted widescreen DVD is better than a SD pan and scan. Viva Netflix. In addition, with the new LG and Samsung multiformat DVD players, I will probably go ahead and step up to the plate on a High Def DVD player. But it still begs the question about how the on demand HD content will impact bandwidthand channel rollout. Be it true VOD or PPV. It won't surprise me if there are 10 HD PPVs that D* counts towards the "..up to 100.."


That's fine with me. The more PPV HD options I have the more I'll use it. In the last 5 months or so, I've bought 3 or 4 ppv hd movies using the time shift functionality of the HR20. It works well, and I'd use it more if more options were available.

But as someone says, it's netflix and blockbuster getting my money now.


----------



## psweig

Everybody just shut-up


----------



## MIAMI1683

Ok I don't know about anybody else here, but I think D* should make a statement soon about when its going live, and what to expect for thier customers. While the info on D10 interesting it would be nice to know when we can expect more HD. Further more I have been a d* sub for 11 years now. Not once have I ever threatend to go somewhere else, and still wouldn't. It would just seem to be the right thing for them to do.


----------



## donshan

I think D* will find a drop in PPV sales if they do not provide many more HD PPV channels, especially as the fraction of D* customers with HDTV grows larger. Long range the D* goal with 1650 HD channels is to be primarily a HD system. 

It has to do with how many HDTV owners will buy the SD version of a movie on PPV now vs. waiting to see that same movie in widescreen HD later on the expanded subscription HD movie channels. In my case I am already not buying SD PPV movies in anticipation of that movie appearing fairly soon in HD on one of the new HD assortment of HBO, SHO and Starz HD channels. I am also postponing watching some SD movies on Cinemax and Starz right now expecting they will come around again in HD soon and I will watch them then.

D* will have to expand their lineup of PPV HD movies to maintain sales to those who want to see recent movies right away. Their HD equipped viewers are going to be spoiled by this HD movie channel bonanza and will just tune out SD versions. 

I fully expect when D11 goes operational that there will be an announcement of mamy new PPV HD channels and a gradual reduction of SD PPV channels.


----------



## LameLefty

donshan said:


> I fully expect when D11 goes operational that there will be an announcement of mamy new PPV HD channels and a gradual reduction of SD PPV channels.


I fervently HOPE that one of the "many new services" that keeps getting hinted at is that a portion of D11's capacity be used for high-speed (faster than realtime) transmission of VOD content, to better compete with cable. Broadband VOD is pretty cool but sat transmission would be much faster if the data was sent as raw packets to be assembled at the player end, like TCP/IP handles it.

But that's just a hope, not based on any facts or hints gleaned elsewhere.


----------



## donshan

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok I don't know about anybody else here, but I think D* should make a statement soon about when its going live, and what to expect for thier customers. While the info on D10 interesting it would be nice to know when we can expect more HD. Further more I have been a d* sub for 11 years now. Not once have I ever threatend to go somewhere else, and still wouldn't. It would just seem to be the right thing for them to do.


To quote your signature line:


> Sometimes it just is what it is.


I have been following progress and posting on the D10 tech thread myself. My view is that not even the manager of the D10 HD channel expansion knows precisely right now the exact date and hour that they will be ready to turn things on.

This is an incredibly complex job involving not only the status of D10, but uplink centers on the ground and strict adherence to all FCC regulations. Boeing needs to verify every specification clause in their contract for D10 has been fulfilled so they will get final payment.

Digital TV is very unforgiving in that the all the data bits sent and received have to be perfect or you get nothing at all or pixelated pictures and sound out of lip sync or no sound at all. It gets worse when you have to be sure all 6 channels of Dolby Digital 5.1 in HDTV are mapped to the right speaker channels on every channel. When our local CBS HD station first came on the air with HD they had the center dialog channel mapped to the left rear speaker for a week until I clued them in. D* may have 999 items in their check list done right now, but if even"critical path item" is still not finished they can't announce a firm date and time.

Sometimes it is just what it is.


----------



## donshan

LameLefty said:


> I fervently HOPE that one of the "many new services" that keeps getting hinted at is that a portion of D11's capacity be used for high-speed (faster than realtime) transmission of VOD content, to better compete with cable. Broadband VOD is pretty cool but sat transmission would be much faster if the data was sent as raw packets to be assembled at the player end, like TCP/IP handles it.
> 
> But that's just a hope, not based on any facts or hints gleaned elsewhere.


I almost mentioned VOD but don't know enough about it. Thanks for the VOD info.


----------



## MIAMI1683

I agree it is complex. I appreciate all the info from you, lefty, and ken. Your math was outstanding and explained well too. Having said that. D* subs have waited a long time for HD and most not complaining too loud. I will watch my football again this year with ST SF. I will appreciate it all, but it would be nice to see some of those movies you mentioned in HD. I have my locals and ESPN and all, I just think there should be more communication to the people. Maybe.... I could be wrong though. I know we are a small part and don't nned to be " informed " I just wish we could be


----------



## cb7214

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok I don't know about anybody else here, but I think D* should make a statement soon about when its going live, and what to expect for thier customers. While the info on D10 interesting it would be nice to know when we can expect more HD. Further more I have been a d* sub for 11 years now. Not once have I ever threatend to go somewhere else, and still wouldn't. It would just seem to be the right thing for them to do.


don't hold your breath,


----------



## LameLefty

donshan said:


> I almost mentioned VOD but don't know enough about it. Thanks for the VOD info.


Heh. No "info", just pure informed speculation. :lol:


----------



## ikeb

just repeating what was stated at CEDIA by a directv spokesman - big rollout of HD channels involved the phrase "between next week and next year."


----------



## lwilli201

I can remember when the picture looked like this.


----------



## Smthkd

ikeb said:


> just repeating what was stated at CEDIA by a directv spokesman - big rollout of HD channels involved the phrase "between next week and next year."


Thats because most likely he is including the HD channels that will eventually come from Directv11 which will be launched in the next few months!


----------



## man_rob

LameLefty said:


> I fervently HOPE that one of the "many new services" that keeps getting hinted at is that a portion of D11's capacity be used for high-speed (faster than realtime) transmission of VOD content, to better compete with cable. Broadband VOD is pretty cool but sat transmission would be much faster if the data was sent as raw packets to be assembled at the player end, like TCP/IP handles it.
> 
> But that's just a hope, not based on any facts or hints gleaned elsewhere.


Not to mention things like this:



> Shutting Down Big Downloaders
> Comcast Cuts Internet Service to Bandwidth Hogs
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/06/AR2007090602545_pf.html


I don't think it would take too many HD VOD requests to get into that category with an internet provider.


----------



## Steve Robertson

MIAMI1683 said:


> Ok I don't know about anybody else here, but I think D* should make a statement soon about when its going live, and what to expect for thier customers. While the info on D10 interesting it would be nice to know when we can expect more HD. Further more I have been a d* sub for 11 years now. Not once have I ever threatend to go somewhere else, and still wouldn't. It would just seem to be the right thing for them to do.


They have 2-3 weeks ago it said by the end of Sept. I don't know why everyone is expecting things any earlier than that other than speculation from many on this and other boards.

Hang tight it will be here before you know it then we can start *****ing about D11


----------



## rynning

I haven't seen this mentioned, but am I right that since the new HD channels use more bandwidth (and therefore will have even better quality), we'll pay for it in hard drive space on our DVRs? It looks like I may finally have to install a larger hard drive in the thing...


----------



## buckeyeb

rynning said:


> I haven't seen this mentioned, but am I right that since the new HD channels use more bandwidth (and therefore will have even better quality), we'll pay for it in hard drive space on our DVRs? It looks like I may finally have to install a larger hard drive in the thing...


Actually, MPEG-4 compression uses less space on your hard drive. I believe it will record up to 50 hours of MPEG-4, which all the new channels will use.


----------



## purtman

buckeyeb said:


> Actually, MPEG-4 compression uses less space on your hard drive. I believe it will record up to 50 hours of MPEG-4, which all the new channels will use.


Is it 50 hours of MPEG-4 or MPEG-2? I know that you can record much more MPEG-4 than you can of MPEG-2.


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> Is it 50 hours of MPEG-4 or MPEG-2? I know that you can record much more MPEG-4 than you can of MPEG-2.


50 hours of MPEG-4, 30 hours of MPEG-2.


----------



## rynning

Thanks. Very nice!



Jeremy W said:


> 50 hours of MPEG-4, 30 hours of MPEG-2.


----------



## purtman

Thanks, Jeremy!


----------



## 1948GG

Steve Robertson said:


> They have 2-3 weeks ago it said by the end of Sept. I don't know why everyone is expecting things any earlier than that other than speculation from many on this and other boards.


Eric Shanks, DirecTV Executive VP of Entertainment, is not internet 'speculation'.

"We will be adding 20 or more on the first day of expansion, more in the 40 range if all goes well, by September 16th" in trade interviews on 29 August.

Now, we all know the 'suit types' overall generally have problems staying erect, and putting words together in a cohesive fashion (i.e., walk and chew gum at the same time), but...

From an advertising point of view, right now is the time to move; this is the first weekend of football, of 'Sunday Ticket', the biggest outlay of the year of those advert dollars. To miss that opportunity is a major defeat, particularly when your major competitors (Echostar and the cablecos) are announcing new HD carriage deals virtually daily.

If we are sitting here a week from today with no movement, major questions need to be asked relating to the management of the company.


----------



## Tom Robertson

1948GG said:


> Eric Shanks, DirecTV Executive VP of Entertainment, is not internet 'speculation'.
> 
> "We will be adding 20 or more on the first day of expansion, more in the 40 range if all goes well, by September 16th" in trade interviews on 29 August.
> 
> Now, we all know the 'suit types' overall generally have problems staying erect, and putting words together in a cohesive fashion (i.e., walk and chew gum at the same time), but...
> 
> From an advertising point of view, right now is the time to move; this is the first weekend of football, of 'Sunday Ticket', the biggest outlay of the year of those advert dollars. To miss that opportunity is a major defeat, particularly when your major competitors (Echostar and the cablecos) are announcing new HD carriage deals virtually daily.
> 
> If we are sitting here a week from today with no movement, major questions need to be asked relating to the management of the company.


Actually, not the biggest advert $$ weekend and I'm not about to wait for SB weekend for the new HD. 

But you do have a point in a sense. This is the biggest weekend for the DIRECTV call centers (or one of them) as NFL ST fires up and people discover they don't have it and want it. They might hold off on the announcement until after this weekend.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually, not the biggest advert $$ weekend and I'm not about to wait for SB weekend for the new HD.


I think he was referring to the ST package. This is D*'s biggest shot.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

purtman said:


> I think he was referring to the ST package. This is D*'s biggest shot.


All the more reason it would be next weekend...


----------



## Jeremy W

1948GG said:


> Now, we all know the 'suit types' overall generally have problems staying erect


:eek2: I don't see why that matters in this HD channel discussion...


----------



## BigJ52

Just got done talking to tech support on another issue (stretching of picture on RSN channels on H20 receiver) and the tech lady asked me if I was aware of the new HD channels coming. I said yes I was and asked when by chance would they start? She said she received a release yesterday and that the first group of HD's will start on* September 16th*. She went on to tell me exactly which one's would be live come Sept 16th and which ones would start in October. Read them right off a list. She seemed 100% sure that Sept. 16th was indeed the day.

I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens...


----------



## uncrules

BigJ52 said:


> Just got done talking to tech support on another issue (stretching of picture on RSN channels on H20 receiver) and the tech lady asked me if I was aware of the new HD channels coming. I said yes I was and asked when by chance would they start? She said she received a release yesterday and that the first group of HD's will start on* September 16th*. She went on to tell me exactly which one's would be live come Sept 16th and which ones would start in October. Read them right off a list. She seemed 100% sure that Sept. 16th was indeed the day.
> 
> I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens...


Well, which ones did she mention for the 16th and which ones for October?


----------



## Sirshagg

uncrules said:


> Well, which ones did she mention for the 16th and which ones for October?


NOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## jash

hey guys,

you are all so informed so i thought i'd ask. what does the 72.5 degree lmb do for us out west? it's a recent addition to my mdu install we still aren't using but i can see it if i repeat my guided setup.

thank you.


----------



## Tom Robertson

jash said:


> hey guys,
> 
> you are all so informed so i thought i'd ask. what does the 72.5 degree lmb do for us out west? it's a recent addition to my mdu install we still aren't using but i can see it if i repeat my guided setup.
> 
> thank you.


Welcome to the forums, jash! :welcome_s

Only needed if your SD locals are delivered via the 72.5° satellite and the SF Bay area are not.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## 1948GG

jash said:


> hey guys,
> 
> you are all so informed so i thought i'd ask. what does the 72.5 degree lmb do for us out west? it's a recent addition to my mdu install we still aren't using but i can see it if i repeat my guided setup.
> 
> thank you.


It's probably NOT the 72.5deg but the 95deg sat which has all the 'international' programming on it, particularly the asian, indian, etc.; the 72.5 is very small market locals, particularly in the eastern U.S.


----------



## bjamin82

Hey All,

I am new to this fourm and fairly new to Directv, but not new to the technology... Anyways, with a chance of asking a question that I am sure that someone has already asked, I am going to ask it anyways... I see all this talk about people who have engineering cards or get special software releases... what is the deal with that... I don't think all these people work for DirecTv. Is there a magical list? Can someone explain?


Thanks!


----------



## Ken984

Hi, welcome to the forum, the CE forums are in the main list go there and read up on that. The engineering card is one guy who works for D*, nowhere else to sign up for that one.


----------



## Tom Robertson

CONUS is Contiguous, as has been 'splained. 

Alaska and Hawaii are part of NATIONAL feeds in FCC-speak (at least the DIRECTV filings of FCC-speak.) 

All new satellite awards have included requirements for serving National, not just CONUS. Sometimes the FCC will allow a part of awards to serve National, like D11 might not have to if D10 was filed at the same time and did. (Actually both do, btw.)

I think Alaska and Hawaii are feed off 101 via special spotbeams, but that might not be for all situations. I've lost track of all the details for Alaska and Hawaii. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hialoa

Tom Robertson said:


> CONUS is Contiguous, as has been 'splained.
> 
> Alaska and Hawaii are part of NATIONAL feeds in FCC-speak (at least the DIRECTV filings of FCC-speak.)
> 
> All new satellite awards have included requirements for serving National, not just CONUS. Sometimes the FCC will allow a part of awards to serve National, like D11 might not have to if D10 was filed at the same time and did. (Actually both do, btw.)
> 
> I think Alaska and Hawaii are feed off 101 via special spotbeams, but that might not be for all situations. I've lost track of all the details for Alaska and Hawaii.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


my signals in hawaii are from 101 --- those here that have HD have a separate 1.2 m dish pointed elsewhere 
(119?)

D10 will give us HD with one dish pointed at (101 and 103)


----------



## B-Town Blues

Hi Guys,

I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now, but this is my first post. My question is, are all of D*'s satellites still fully operational? A couple have to be getting close to that 15 year end of expected life. And with that thought in mind, as the equitorial space D* uses seems to be getting crowded, has there been any thought by D* to de-orbit some of the old satellites and replacing them with new ones with 10 times the bandwidth capacity, but in the same orbital slot as the old ones.

It seems that they are rapidly running out of slots that our dishes are currently pointed at, and maybe they need to start thinking in term of replacing/upgrading satellites instead of just parking new ones in a crowded parking lot.


----------



## lwilli201

It is required that just before sats run out of manuvering fuel that they be moved to a graveyard position, making room for new sats. I believe the oldest active sat owned by D* is 10 years old.

Directv1/2/3 are out of service. All launched before 1995. Not sure what there life expectancy was.


----------



## Ed Campbell

bjamin82 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I am new to this fourm and fairly new to Directv, but not new to the technology... Anyways, with a chance of asking a question that I am sure that someone has already asked, I am going to ask it anyways... I see all this talk about people who have engineering cards or get special software releases... what is the deal with that... I don't think all these people work for DirecTv. Is there a magical list? Can someone explain?
> 
> Thanks!


Ditto. Welcome aboard. Check out the CE group and join the section appropriate to your receiver. There are downloads happening tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Ed Campbell

B-Town Blues said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now, but this is my first post. My question is, are all of D*'s satellites still fully operational? A couple have to be getting close to that 15 year end of expected life. And with that thought in mind, as the equitorial space D* uses seems to be getting crowded, has there been any thought by D* to de-orbit some of the old satellites and replacing them with new ones with 10 times the bandwidth capacity, but in the same orbital slot as the old ones.
> 
> It seems that they are rapidly running out of slots that our dishes are currently pointed at, and maybe they need to start thinking in term of replacing/upgrading satellites instead of just parking new ones in a crowded parking lot.


Don't remember for sure; but, the first birds may have been leased. I've been on board since June '94.

Anyway, D11 is sched for Nov/Dec - and D12 is a backup for D10 & D11, I believe. So, there is at least one "spare" to be ready early 2008.


----------



## 1948GG

lwilli201 said:


> It is required that just before sats run out of manuvering fuel that they be moved to a graveyard position, making room for new sats. I think all the sats owned by D* are less than 10 years old, but I would have to do a little research on that.


The Wiki entries at:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV

are correct. I believe the 'oldest' DBS sat still in use today is the DirecTV1R, going on 8 years (and is operated in the 16 transponder mode). DirecTV6 that suffered solar flare damaged is out of service and due for 'replacement' (althoughDirecTV5 at 110deg is least used, with only 3 transponders), but it is on track for a replacement in the near future (sometime in 2008).


----------



## jash

1948GG said:


> It's probably NOT the 72.5deg but the 95deg sat which has all the 'international' programming on it, particularly the asian, indian, etc.; the 72.5 is very small market locals, particularly in the eastern U.S.


thanks guys. presuming my mdu agent didn't know what he was doing or when he finally put our 5lmb up on the roof it automatically lets you configure 72.5 which i can do via repeating my guided setup. 95 does not work, btw, but it's another option to try and configure.


----------



## Sixto

Emmy Party: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97811

May be a very good move to wait until 9/16 to get the maximum publicity for the launch of 100 HD.

Might have been possible sooner but this might provide the maximum exposure.


----------



## John4924

Sixto said:


> Emmy Party: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97811
> 
> May be a very good move to wait until 9/16 to get the maximum publicity for the launch of 100 HD.
> 
> Might have been possible sooner but this might provide the maximum exposure.


But to get "all systems go" for this big party, don't you think they should get that bird moving a few days early to make sure everything is working properly? :balloons:


----------



## 1948GG

Sixto said:


> Emmy Party: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97811
> 
> May be a very good move to wait until 9/16 to get the maximum publicity for the launch of 100 HD.
> 
> Might have been possible sooner but this might provide the maximum exposure.


And... who believes that a brand new transmission system (national beam Ka-band DirecTV10), with brand new never tested encoders (except for the 'technical' folks at DirecTV, and Harmonic; we all know how 'successful' the initial roll-out of HD locals was a couple of years ago, in Detroit and Atlanta?)...?

So you're going to bet that everything is going to work perfectly, with everything under the microscope of that attention, with the major columnists (magazines and newspapers) gazing their critical eyes toward your product....

Good Luck, but be prepared (looking back to previous 'successes') for a black eye!


----------



## BobbyK

1948GG said:


> And... who believes that a brand new transmission system (national beam Ka-band DirecTV10), with brand new never tested encoders (except for the 'technical' folks at DirecTV, and Harmonic; we all know how 'successful' the initial roll-out of HD locals was a couple of years ago, in Detroit and Atlanta?)...?
> 
> So you're going to bet that everything is going to work perfectly, with everything under the microscope of that attention, with the major columnists (magazines and newspapers) gazing their critical eyes toward your product....
> 
> Good Luck, but be prepared (looking back to previous 'successes') for a black eye!


I'm with you on this one, this could be a train wreck.


----------



## Sixto

Maybe that's why the delay ... robust testing from 102.6 ... maybe they could have went "live" a week ago ... but maybe they are stress testing and stress testing at 102.6 ... yep, could always make the point that they could have already moved to 102.775 but maybe there's some testing reason ... this big splash may certainly explain the delay (for increased testing).


----------



## John4924

But that is my point. Shouldn't they allow plenty enough time to move the bird to final position [102.775] and do some "real" testing to "real"customers? Seems to me they are cutting it too close, based on my realworld experience of murphy's law.


----------



## donshan

1948GG said:


> And... who believes that a brand new transmission system (national beam Ka-band DirecTV10), with brand new never tested encoders (except for the 'technical' folks at DirecTV, and Harmonic; we all know how 'successful' the initial roll-out of HD locals was a couple of years ago, in Detroit and Atlanta?)...?
> 
> So you're going to bet that everything is going to work perfectly, with everything under the microscope of that attention, with the major columnists (magazines and newspapers) gazing their critical eyes toward your product....
> 
> Good Luck, but be prepared (looking back to previous 'successes') for a black eye!


 +1! When our local CBS station came on the air with HDTV they had the DD 5.1 sound that should go to the center dialog channel mapped to the left rear speaker and their digital encoder on their micorwave link from the studio to broadcast tower had pixelation and sound dropouts every couple of minutes. It took a month to correct the problems and to get a clean signal broadcast. Also getting digital sound in lip sync vs the video is a common issue. Digital TV is very unforgiving of any software glitches and when one appears some software engineer must find the problem and create an update.

So I see a lot of testing needed to get 30 plus new HD channels working.

As a comparison, has ANYONE ever made a major upgrade to a new Operating System on their PC ( like from XP to Vista) and had EVERYTHING work without updating any drivers or software? Not likely! This MPEG 2 to MPEG 4 change on D*, which is also operating at all new RF uplinks and frequencies is far more complex in its equipment and software than any PC. It involves equipment from different vendors all working together to move the data bit stream smoothly for the picture and sound to get to us without glitches.


----------



## donshan

1948GG said:


> The Wiki entries at:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirecTV
> 
> are correct. I believe the 'oldest' DBS sat still in use today is the DirecTV1R, going on 8 years (and is operated in the 16 transponder mode). DirecTV6 that suffered solar flare damaged is out of service and due for 'replacement' (althoughDirecTV5 at 110deg is least used, with only 3 transponders), but it is on track for a replacement in the near future (sometime in 2008).


I have been plotting all the D* satellites on a sky chart and noticed that the DirecTV 6 (D6) orbit TLE elements do not locate it at the 109.5° W position Wiki lists. D6 is now at about 49.xx deg W longitude over Brazil . The D6 altitude of 36011 km also is not correct for a GSO, so it looks to me that D6 may be " space junk" now.

See n2yo.com which matches the position for DirecTV 6 which I also calculate about the same location:

http://www.n2yo.com/?s=24748


----------



## Ed Campbell

donshan said:


> As a comparison, has ANYONE ever made a major upgrade to a new Operating System on their PC ( like from XP to Vista) and had EVERYTHING work without updating any drivers or software?


I didn't think anyone considered XP to Vista an _upgrade_!


----------



## Ken984

Ed Campbell said:


> I didn't think anyone considered XP to Vista an _upgrade_!


Definitely not an upgrade, Vista is garbage. Had a laptop yesterday that lost its mind using Vista, wireless quit working, asking for the key over and over...MS should just admit its mistake and abort Vista now. XP works, well it works MUCH better than Vista.


----------



## Jeremy W

Ken984 said:


> XP works, well it works MUCH better than Vista.


Disagree completely. I've been using Vista exclusively since February, and I love it. I dread using computers with XP.


----------



## BobbyK

Ken984 said:


> Definitely not an upgrade, Vista is garbage. Had a laptop yesterday that lost its mind using Vista, wireless quit working, asking for the key over and over...MS should just admit its mistake and abort Vista now. XP works, well it works MUCH better than Vista.


+1
I put Vista-upgrade on my laptop. After a week I could'nt take it any more so I went back to XP. Maybe when SP-1 comes out it will be ok.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Didn't mean to hijack things, folks. Just my silly sense of humor.

Back on topic before we get yelled at.


----------



## pattcap

donshan said:


> As a comparison, has ANYONE ever made a major upgrade to a new Operating System on their PC ( like from XP to Vista) and had EVERYTHING work without updating any drivers or software? Not likely!


I heard a story from a PC guy....He said he has done 100's of upgrades and can count the 100% successes on one hand LOL.....
Isn't D* better than XP .... :lol:

It still feels like waiting for water to boil....Just want it to get here


----------



## donshan

Ed Campbell said:


> I didn't think anyone considered XP to Vista an _upgrade_!


 For the record, I still use XP Pro (And Unix based Mac OS X) but *please* don't go off topic on that debate! 

- but I used this PC comparison with Vista as an everyday example of software issues , so people can relate to D*'s really big installation of new equipment from different companies , all of which must integrate into one big system. Each electronic component in the chain has internal firmware, just like our D* receivers have, which must process that digital data stream and any of them could have problems receiving or passing on the HD channel data up to D10 which might have to stay put until the ground up-links are sending all the HD channel data "A OK".

Hopefully all were tested long ago, but sometimes when they finally connect it all together for a final "total system test", 
well.....?

Edit: I have a policy of never buying version 1.0 of anything and waiting at least a year for any OS upgrade.


----------



## Ken984

Very true Don, I would hope that since the sat was delayed for quite a while the infrastructure has all been in place and working for a while now. Up to the uplinks anyway, and that still leaves quite a bit to test. I would imagine they could have pointed the uplinks at one of the spaceways just to check that as well.


----------



## Jeremy W

Ken984 said:


> I would imagine they could have pointed the uplinks at one of the spaceways just to check that as well.


Nooooo way. That would really screw things up.


----------



## donshan

Ken984 said:


> Very true Don, I would hope that since the sat was delayed for quite a while the infrastructure has all been in place and working for a while now. Up to the uplinks anyway, and that still leaves quite a bit to test. I would imagine they could have pointed the uplinks at one of the spaceways just to check that as well.


I completely agree, however a number of the new channels are just now going live with HD and they could be waiting a few days just to add some more new ones before releasing the package . They want D10 stable until those late comers are up and tested. I just see too many posts all over this forum where people think D* knows the exact date everything will be running, or they want the HD turned now on even if there are warts!

I am the conservative type that wants them to test and fix everything first,so when I watch that first new HD movie ,it doesn't go into a pixelated freeze frame due to a data error just at the final movie climax!:nono:


----------



## dogs31

I'm thinking that if they want to meet the September 16th deadline, they should move D10 no later than Monday or tomorrow. That will give the engineers 2 days of final testing before the launch of HD. What do you guys think or has D10 already been placed in final moving stages?


----------



## Ken984

As far as we know right now its still at 102.56xx, testing slot. No new TLE since early yesterday.


----------



## rrrick8

On-Line guide still shows 77 & 92 switching from "Are you high-definition ready?" to "To Be Announced" at 5am CDT Saturday 15th. This has been consistent for a couple days now.

Probably not of significance, but you never know.


----------



## seern

I have noticed that there are ads on Discovery HD theatre for HD content on Animal Planet, Discovery Times and Discovery. I guess that are getting ready. Can't wait to see Deadliest Catch in HD.


----------



## BobbyK

Is this the hold-up?
http://www.broadcastbuyer.tv/publis..._Omnibus_iTX_For_HD_CONUS_Project_13239.shtml


----------



## davring

BobbyK said:


> Is this the hold-up?
> http://www.broadcastbuyer.tv/publis..._Omnibus_iTX_For_HD_CONUS_Project_13239.shtml


I won't even pretend that I can understand all of that, but I would have thought that type of equipment would have been in place a very long time ago.


----------



## RAD

davring said:


> I won't even pretend that I can understand all of that, but I would have thought that type of equipment would have been in place a very long time ago.


I would have thought that also since D10 was running late/behind schedule, unless they were also having issues with all this new hardware.


----------



## Ken984

That looks like a standard release touting that somebody has actually purchased the system and is using it on a large scale, i didnt see a reference to any troubles or delays.


----------



## vertigo235

It's just another PR annoucement to get their name out when all the channels turn on.


----------



## RAD

Ken984 said:


> That looks like a standard release touting that somebody has actually purchased the system and is using it on a large scale, i didnt see a reference to any troubles or delays.


While it doesn't say anything about delays the first line "Omnibus Systems is in the _final stages of deployment_ of its largest iTX installation for DIRECTV, Inc". I would have thought that this sucker would be all done by now and the D* techs are practicing using it in production.


----------



## gslater

RAD said:


> I would have thought that also since D10 was running late/behind schedule, unless they were also having issues with all this new hardware.


I don't know the industry so I can't really speak to the specifics of this but while hardware is certainly involved, it sounds to me like this is primarily a software implimentation and a big one at that. The new software can capture incoming signals and then manage and control those signals for playback of HD, SD, and IP which has implications for VOD but this may also be integral to controlling the signals uplinked to the satellite.

It's hard to say if this is having an impact or not though. Being "in the final stages" may simply mean they are ready to turn it all on.


----------



## gslater

My guess is that it has nothing to do with a schedule. I'd bet they have a set of milestones to be met - tests to be done and signed off on, etc. They'd probably love to go as soon as possible but until the testing is complete and signed off on and all the milestones met, they are not going to move the satellite from it's testing location.


----------



## purtman

This is an ambiguous press release. I think as somebody posted earlier, this is a good publicity grab. It will probably be considered "final" when the sats launch. I would assume the company is pretty much done with its testing but won't be considered final until all systems are live.


----------



## vertigo235

Trust me, it's like the MPEG-4 encoder release a few days ago, just getting their name out while all this attention is being focused on D*


----------



## Dolly

I am watching a football game on ESPN2 in HD. Then this commercial comes on and there is this women telling people not to believe cable that Directv will soon have 150 HD channels. She didn't say how "soon" is "soon" :lol: but I had never seen that commercial before so I think the build up is definitely starting  :hurah:


----------



## Ken984

She has been on for a while now, a cpl months at least. But we are almost close enough to feel it now.


----------



## bnash972

BobbyK said:


> Is this the hold-up?
> http://www.broadcastbuyer.tv/publis..._Omnibus_iTX_For_HD_CONUS_Project_13239.shtml


IMHO this is a VERY good sign. While it doesn't give us any indication of timeline, I'm quite certain D* would not have allowed this press release if there wasn't a 99.9999% certainty HD was coming.

I'm a marketing manager. I don't know of any major company that allows a partner company to send out a press release without written permission. I can pretty much assure you that the D* marketing team and/or legal team read over the press release before it went out and OK'ed. While the marketing dept. doesn't know every hundredth of a degree D10 moves, I assure you they know the go-live date for the new HD channels.

And "Final Stages of Deployment" most likely means they this has been in place and has passed all testing. This isn't the announcement that these two companies reached an agreement. It's an announcement that they're almost done.


----------



## khoyme

BobbyK said:


> Is this the hold-up?
> http://www.broadcastbuyer.tv/publis..._Omnibus_iTX_For_HD_CONUS_Project_13239.shtml


Roh roh -- they teamed with Accenture.... :eek2:


----------



## EaglePC

kind of sad even D* was way ahead of schedule back last month
all rumors were even worst of having the new hd this coming weekend.
something is not right at all
look for the new hd chanels in october 1st


----------



## Tom Robertson

Or earlier.


----------



## bnash972

This press release was sent out the same day as the D* HD release BobbyK quoted. No mention of D* in the release below, but if D* is using the OmniBus iTX then they I don't know why they wouldn't use their VOD Solution.

*OmniBus Launches iTX On Demand™ VOD Solution*
Software Playout and Automation System Streamlines Generation of VOD Content Alongside Broadcast Output

Press Release...
http://www.omnibus.tv/press/pr070907a.htm


----------



## Ken984

Man where is the worry coming from? Somebody here or somewhere else speculates it COULD be earlier and since its not the sky is falling...jeez. Target date has NOT passed.


----------



## Tom Robertson

bnash972 said:


> This press release was sent out the same day as the D* HD release BobbyK quoted. No mention of D* in the release below, but if D* is using the OmniBus iTX then they I don't know why they wouldn't use their VOD Solution.
> 
> *OmniBus Launches iTX On Demand™ VOD Solution*
> Software Playout and Automation System Streamlines Generation of VOD Content Alongside Broadcast Output
> 
> Press Release...
> http://www.omnibus.tv/press/pr070907a.htm


Key $64,000 question: Is this REQUIRED equipment for bringing us new HD channels.  (My guess is not at all!)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bnash972

EaglePC said:


> kind of sad even D* was way ahead of schedule back last month
> all rumors were even worst of having the new hd this coming weekend.
> something is not right at all
> look for the new hd chanels in october 1st


Who said D* was ahead of schedule...a bunch of guys speculating from their couches? Aren't we the same guys that started most of the rumors? Obviously D10 is the biggest piece of the puzzle. But the TV stations have to be ready, there's hardware and software on the ground, CSRs to train (OK that might be stretch, do they have CSR training? :lol: ), there's a lot of moving pieces here that we don't see. ALL of those tiny pieces have to be in place before they can flip the switch.


----------



## bbaleno

I thought the official word was by end of September


----------



## Jeremy W

bbaleno said:


> I thought the official word was by end of September


Official word was mid September, and Eric Shanks said by the 16th.


----------



## bbaleno

Jeremy W said:


> Official word was mid September, and Eric Shanks said by the 16th.


isn't the 16th the emy party? what day of the week is that?


----------



## harsh

bnash972 said:


> And "Final Stages of Deployment" most likely means they this has been in place and has passed all testing.


"Final Stages of Deployment" in industries other than those dominated by Micro$oft means testing. At Micro$oft, it means that the packaging is ready so it is time to ship the latest beta build.

I agree with RAD: This part of the process should have been completed some time ago except perhaps any live satellite testing that might be required.


----------



## Jeremy W

bbaleno said:


> isn't the 16th the emy party? what day of the week is that?


Yes, it's a Sunday.


----------



## Smthkd

bnash972 said:


> *Who said D* was ahead of schedule...a bunch of guys speculating from their couches? * Aren't we the same guys that started most of the rumors? Obviously D10 is the biggest piece of the puzzle. But the TV stations have to be ready, there's hardware and software on the ground, CSRs to train (OK that might be stretch, do they have CSR training? :lol: ), there's a lot of moving pieces here that we don't see. ALL of those tiny pieces have to be in place before they can flip the switch.


Actually D* said they were ahead of schedule in there filed request to the FCC for temporary geo. location 102.775. In the report D* specifically mention this! So this was not speculation but factual.


----------



## donshan

BobbyK said:


> Is this the hold-up?
> http://www.broadcastbuyer.tv/publis..._Omnibus_iTX_For_HD_CONUS_Project_13239.shtml


Is it Version 1.00?:eek2: :eek2:


----------



## John4924

donshan said:


> Is it Version 1.00?:eek2: :eek2:


FWIW, the link to this story no longer works. Did someone pull the story?

And another thing, I went here....

http://www.celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/geo.txt

and did a quick scan of ALL elements. And the latest date out of all is 07250 [which is this past Friday] so this is nothing unique to D10. Maybe the folks at Norad took the weekend off to watch some football like the rest of us! :lol:

So relax and enjoy your Sunday.  I am with Tom and his previous post and believe this has nothing to do with receiving new HD channels, but will provide some enhanced capabilities down the road. 

Cheers,
John

P.S. Link works now....must have been a temporary problem early this morning.


----------



## bnash972

Smthkd said:


> Actually D* said they were ahead of schedule in there filed request to the FCC for temporary geo. location 102.775. In the report D* specifically mention this! So this was not speculation but factual.


I stand corrected, the release does say they were ahead of schedule. A lot of what we (myself included) chat about in here is speculation, it's hard to separate the fact from educated calculations from the guesses. Some folks are starting to freak out, I'm just trying to remain positive. There's just a lot of moving pieces we can't see. We haven't missed any dead lines yet. If I don't have HD by the end of next weekend, then I'll worry.

I'm watchin', but the pot ain't boilin' yet!


----------



## JMCecil

bnash972 said:


> I stand corrected, the release does say they were ahead of schedule. A lot of what we (myself included) chat about in here is speculation, it's hard to separate the fact from educated calculations from the guesses. Some folks are starting to freak out, I'm just trying to remain positive. There's just a lot of moving pieces we can't see. We haven't missed any dead lines yet. If I don't have HD by the end of next weekend, then I'll worry.
> 
> I'm watchin', but the pot ain't boilin' yet!


Actually, it's extremely easy to tell the difference. Everything, including the TLE information, is irrelivent. The only things we have for certain are FCC filings and ambiguous press releases. In other words, we don't know anything other than if everything goes ok we will have some HD channels in September. That's it. The 923409023572039480234 posts have neither decreased that statement or improved that statement.

The tech info is interesting at times. It is even possible that a couple of people will dial-in to a new HD channel just prior to the announcement. But, in general, you will end up viewing the new channels within a few hours of them being broadcast.


----------



## upnorth

EaglePC said:


> kind of sad even D* was way ahead of schedule back last month
> all rumors were even worst of having the new hd this coming weekend.
> something is not right at all
> look for the new hd chanels in october 1st


They said ahead of schedule not way ahead October 1st ????
There is still plenty of September left and like someone else said the target date is still ahead.
Rummors ????? I remember you were pretty involved in the Sept 1st date back in the HD Tomorrow thread.


----------



## Herdfan

Smthkd said:


> Actually D* said they were ahead of schedule in there filed request to the FCC for temporary geo. location 102.775.


And what is confusing is that D* filed that would be ready to go with the move 9/1, yet as of today the satellite is still at 102.55.


----------



## seern

From all that I have read here, we know bandwidth is tight. A little while ago, I noticed that almost all the PPV and HD feed of TNT were off the air until later tonight, most come back at 9 pm. I guess this is for the football games today.


----------



## MattWarner

Herdfan said:


> And what is confusing is that D* filed that would be ready to go with the move 9/1, yet as of today the satellite is still at 102.55.


Here is my take: although it is complete speculation.



> DirecTV engineers say, 'Hey, we're way ahead of schedule. We could turn this sucker on in early September. Tell the lawyer to file the paperwork with the FCC.'
> 
> DTV Lawyer: 'Papers file and change approved.'
> 
> DTV Marketing: 'Woah! We have a big event planned to roll out HD at the Emmys. We don't want to start early or we'll lose our big PR push.'
> 
> DTV Engineers: 'We don't care about marketing. We want our HD TV!'
> 
> DTV Board: 'But we do. Wait until the Emmys.'
> 
> DTV Engineers: <with head lowered> 'Okay.'


Anyway, pure speculation, but I bet the engineering department doesn't talk all that often to the marketing department.

-Matt


----------



## Smthkd

I just think of the positive! If we all rememer Chase Carey said in ther quarterly conference call, that we would have the new HD channels "by" the end of the 3rd Quarter! That means the end of September. Yes, they hope to have it turned on before then, but if not they still are "on" schedule.


----------



## jash

seern said:


> From all that I have read here, we know bandwidth is tight. A little while ago, I noticed that almost all the PPV and HD feed of TNT were off the air until later tonight, most come back at 9 pm. I guess this is for the football games today.


worse yet, showtime is unwatchable since the picture is as dark as night


----------



## aramus8

The longer this goes on without D* stating why they filed the move early application and then not moving D10, the wilder the speculation will become. I'm starting to think cable was right or Liberty has taken over and sold it to somebody else!!!:lol:


----------



## Smthkd

Has anybody thought that maybe just maybe D* filed for early movement just to get E* to wink as to what they intended to do to counter D*'s offering! and now since they know, they will make sure there package is more appealing than the competition!? Just speculation and giving them a little credit you know!


----------



## VodGod69

MattWarner said:


> Anyway, pure speculation, but I bet the engineering department doesn't talk all that often to the marketing department.


As someone who works in national engineering for a major cable co I can assure you that engineering and marketing are joined at the hip in this business. Marketing can't get new features and services without engineering involvement.

I would assume, from experience where I work, that there may be some very tense marketing folk at D* right now.

In any event, yes it's all speculation until the new HD services show up.


----------



## bobnielsen

I suspect they filed the "early move" application in case everything continued to move along quickly. Perhaps there have been a few delays while they tweak the system (much better than shutting things down after it is on-line). Going, the STA route allowed quick approval of both this and the 102.775 application (the formal ones still are in the process, AFAIK). I'm not going to worry about it unless Sept. 19 goes by without any new channels.


----------



## jcurrier31

If they test it as good as they did Supercast, We are all in for trouble.


----------



## shoxhawk

I called to cancel and sign up with Dish because they are offering a pretty good deal right now. Anyway, D* just matched the offer from Dish, free hd dvr, 6 mos free HD programming and 6 mos of free movie channels. Anyway, he said that the new HD channels will be available Sept. 18th.


----------



## Jon D

jcurrier31 said:


> If they test it as good as they did Supercast, We are all in for trouble.


What are you talking about? I was down with a friend working on my basement remodeling project and had supercast on all day long. Worked like a champ!


----------



## Herdfan

One thing to remember, no matter how secretive D* like to be regarding these things, the SEC doesn't really care how secretive they want to be.

If there is a material issue affecting the satellite and its ability to broadcast new channels, D* has to report it to the investors.


----------



## syphix

n2deep2bn said:


> Thats right. I think they are going to report to them tomorrow morning.


Why do you say that?? Do you know something the rest of us don't??

Calm down...we're still shy of the stated dates from previous press releases and webcasts. They're still "on schedule" for a Q3 release.


----------



## Ken984

I think he is referring to a standard report that must be filed its nothing specific to d10 but to the business of D* in general.


----------



## Smthkd

Wow! People are so panicky!!! Just calm down folks! The 3rd Quarter doesn't end until Sept 30th!!! We still have alot of time!


----------



## sportshermit

Jon D said:


> What are you talking about? I was down with a friend working on my basement remodeling project and had supercast on all day long. Worked like a champ!


Never did work here. Kept getting a message about overwhelming demand and to try back later.


----------



## syphix

Ken984 said:


> I think he is referring to a standard report that must be filed its nothing specific to d10 but to the business of D* in general.


Ahh...I wasn't aware that it was due/planned for tomorrow. Sorry...


----------



## Racer88

Just got off of the phone with retention getting the new customer NFL ST deal (WOOT!) and before ending the call I asked the very nice lady that helped me if we would be seeing some new HD channels by this same time next Sunday and she gave a resounding and completely confident yes we would.


----------



## EaglePC

another csr false statement 
cannot see the d10 sat in a weeks time it is still way away from home


----------



## Jeremy W

EaglePC said:


> cannot see the d10 sat in a weeks time it is still way away from home


It doesn't take that long to move.


----------



## kaysersoze

Racer88 said:


> Just got off of the phone with retention getting the new customer NFL ST deal (WOOT!) and before ending the call I asked the very nice lady that helped me if we would be seeing some new HD channels by this same time next Sunday and she gave a resounding and completely confident yes we would.


I guarantee the csr knows less about this than you do.


----------



## bbaleno

EaglePC said:


> another csr false statement
> cannot see the d10 sat in a weeks time it is still way away from home


If D* doesn't broadcast for the emmy party, that would be a big black eye for them.

my only question is, will it be live for everyone, or a preview then go live for everyone the following Wed.
My prediction would be no more then 9 days, being this in now mon


----------



## EaglePC

FCC will Fine them too if not out by OCTOBER 1ST


----------



## purtman

EaglePC said:


> FCC will Fine them too if not out by OCTOBER 1ST


Why?


----------



## EaglePC

purtman said:


> Why?


'
there was a fcc statement dated Sept1st floating around here they only had so much time to do this and that 30days...

remember the topic in the forum too:Will This Be DIRECTV's Big HD Weekend? 
it sure was Will This Be DIRECTV's Big LESS HD Weekend? Cutting TNT-HD and few other Ch.


----------



## donshan

EaglePC said:


> '
> there was a fcc statement dated Sept1st floating around here they only had so much time to do this and that 30days...
> 
> remember the topic in the forum too:Will This Be DIRECTV's Big HD Weekend?
> it sure was Will This Be DIRECTV's Big LESS HD Weekend? Cutting TNT-HD and few other Ch.


No the FCC STA gave them 60 days from Sept 1



> (STA), File No. SAT-STA-20070816-00115. Accordingly, DIRECTV IS AUTHORIZED, for a period of 60 days commencing on September 1,
> 2007 to conduct and telemetry, tracking and command (TT&C) operations in the 29.251 GHz and 29.493 GHz (uplink); 18.30025 GHz and
> 18.30075 GHz (downlink) frequencies necessary to relocate the DIRECTV 10 satellite to 102.775º W.L. orbital location


FCC is not limiting the startup of HD channels in any way and given D* all that they requested.


----------



## Jon D

EaglePC said:


> '
> there was a fcc statement dated Sept1st floating around here they only had so much time to do this and that 30days...
> 
> remember the topic in the forum too:Will This Be DIRECTV's Big HD Weekend?
> it sure was Will This Be DIRECTV's Big LESS HD Weekend? Cutting TNT-HD and few other Ch.


I didn't notice. I was busy watching football.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Jon D said:


> I didn't notice. I was busy watching football.


I am with you on that and 2 more tonight.


----------



## purtman

I was not home. What was cut besides TNT-HD? Was it just PPV?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Someone posted this over at TVpredictions.com.

Can anyone confirm this? Earl?

Hope its not true.



> joelh
> Monday, September 10, 2007, 08:04 AM
> I was at a wedding this past weekend and one of my friends cousins actually works for D* corporate. He doesn't work in the "satelite" division, but said the rumor floating around the office was that *they were having severe trouble with the new satelite* and would be lucky to fix the problems before the first of the year. That's why they won't give an exact date, because even they don't know.


----------



## LameLefty

purtman said:


> I was not home. What was cut besides TNT-HD? Was it just PPV?


My Guide showed a bunch shopping channels were cut off during the afternoon and early evening. I'd say it was cheaper for D* to arrange for that than to cut off more of their MPEG2 HD.


----------



## byrdpack

Although it probably isn't severe, they are obviously having some kind of issues. No matter what others may be saying about "the end of the 3rd quarter", the goal was much earlier than now to have D10 up and running. They have without a doubt had some setbacks. The real question is how big of a setback are we talking about????


----------



## F1 Fan

it was at a wedding. It was a friends cousin. Who works somewhere in corporate (refils the vending machine?). Who heard a rumor.

I would rely more on a CSR than that.

Saying that, as I said in one of my earlier posts - I suspect there is a problem with the bird, but I am not sure people at D* are in full panick mode yet.

I read in a post here that there is an investors presentation today and if there was anything wrong I think they would have to inform them. So we may know more (but probably not a date).

I still dont think D* knows yet. I think Boeing still has control of D10.


----------



## Indiana627

Do we know if the solar panels were ever deployed?


----------



## Smthkd

purtman said:


> I was not home. What was cut besides TNT-HD? Was it just PPV?


TNT-HD, PPV's, Active Channel and for us Beta CE'ers VOD was also cut off!:nono2:


----------



## PWenger

I know Earl and everyone legitimate who has inside sources are protective of them, but I suspect that anything THAT major would have leaked through a more reliable source than a comment on a blog.

I know I need to take a deep breath...I have gotten so caught up in this, I keep forgetting that most of what we discuss here is speculation. Yes, they requested early authorization...but was their motivation just insurance to counter a potential Dish, Comcast, or FIOS move, or if a better marketing event popped up? Did they just want to open up options? We keep making up these possible dates, or reading things into corporate interviews and statements, and then are bitterly disappointed when wishing "don't make it so."

I really need to step back and realize what is actual information and what is internet rumor and speculation, no matter how educated that specualtion is.


----------



## PWenger

F1 Fan said:


> I read in a post here that there is an investors presentation today and if there was anything wrong I think they would have to inform them. So we may know more (but probably not a date).


Does anyone know when this presentation is, and is anyone here involved and can report back? This might be our first piece of actual, solid info in quite a while.


----------



## houskamp

PWenger said:


> I know Earl and everyone legitimate who has inside sources are protective of them, but I suspect that anything THAT major would have leaked through a more reliable source than a comment on a blog.
> 
> I know I need to take a deep breath...I have gotten so caught up in this, I keep forgetting that most of what we discuss here is speculation. Yes, they requested early authorization...but was their motivation just insurance to counter a potential Dish, Comcast, or FIOS move, or if a better marketing event popped up? Did they just want to open up options? We keep making up these possible dates, or reading things into corporate interviews and statements, and then are bitterly disappointed when wishing "don't make it so."
> 
> I really need to step back and realize what is actual information and what is internet rumor and speculation, no matter how educated that specualtion is.


BINGO! I would believe any real problem would be all over the anouncements by now.. and since the "official" anouncements have been for 14-16th I'm just waiting pateintly


----------



## syphix

*PLEASE:* unless you have official information from D*, don't post it on this forum in any form. You only continue the "rumor" and speculation. Please only post official information that is released from D* in the form of a press release/webcast -- CSR info is NOT "official", and either are "cousin's friends hearing a rumor".

We have enough panic here...we don't need unfounded and unsupported statements.


----------



## HoosierBoy

It sure would be nice if D* just came out and spelled out their plans. Even if they gave a date range of starting the channels, what will be included in the first wave of channels.


----------



## RAD

Maybe yes, maybe no. Back when Spaceway 1 was in 'testing' mode there was a long delay before it was turned over to D*. IIRC someone, with a good track record of inside info said that a mistake was made and they almost lost the satellite but was able to recover it, nothing was ever officially said about that problem.


----------



## lwilli201

PWenger said:


> Does anyone know when this presentation is, and is anyone here involved and can report back? This might be our first piece of actual, solid info in quite a while.


According to the D* web site there are no investor presentations scheduled.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-calendar


----------



## Ken984

I think someone mentioned an SEC filing was due today, I am not sure if that is the case or not but if it is we could get some solid info there. Not much spin they can put in something for the SEC. Still we have not passed any hard dates that D* had put out officially, we are getting close. Sat is slightly more west than it has been...patience....


----------



## Tom Robertson

Herdfan said:


> One thing to remember, no matter how secretive D* like to be regarding these things, the SEC doesn't really care how secretive they want to be.
> 
> If there is a material issue affecting the satellite and its ability to broadcast new channels, D* has to report it to the investors.


Material would be how soon they could launch how many channels. And there are most likely some describing how much time a corporation may wait after confirmation of material issue. We are way, way too soon for a material issue unless the satellite blew up.

Cheers and relax,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan

Tom Robertson said:


> Material would be how soon they could launch how many channels. ...... We are way, way too soon for a material issue unless the satellite blew up.


Please allow me to disagree with you.

From D*'s 10-Q filed August 9, 2007:



> DIRECTV U.S. currently broadcasts from a fleet of nine geosynchronous satellites, including eight owned satellites and one leased satellite. Two additional satellites, DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11, will provide us with increased capability for local and national high definition, or HD, channels, as well as capacity for new interactive and enhanced services and standard-definition programming once they become operational. DIRECTV 10 was launched July 6, 2007 and will operate from our 103° WL orbital location* once in-orbit testing is completed during the third quarter of 2007. *DIRECTV 11 is under construction and will operate from our 99° WL orbital location after its launch in late 2007 or early 2008 and successful completion of in-orbit testing. We have one additional satellite under construction, DIRECTV 12, which will serve as a ground spare. _Emphasis added. _


By filing that they expected D*10 to be operational by the end of the 3Q, if there is any issue that would prevent this from occuring, they are required to file an _8-K, Item 2.06 - Material Impairments_ within 4 days of becoming aware of such impairment.

So since D* filed an In-service date in its 10-Q, any event that would cause them to not make said date, must be disclosed via the 8-K.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Herdfan said:


> Tom Robertson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Material would be how soon they could launch how many channels. ...... We are way, way too soon for a material issue unless the satellite blew up.
> 
> 
> 
> Please allow me to disagree with you.
> 
> From D*'s 10-Q filed August 9, 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DIRECTV U.S. currently broadcasts from a fleet of nine geosynchronous satellites, including eight owned satellites and one leased satellite. Two additional satellites, DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11, will provide us with increased capability for local and national high definition, or HD, channels, as well as capacity for new interactive and enhanced services and standard-definition programming once they become operational. DIRECTV 10 was launched July 6, 2007 and will operate from our 103° WL orbital location* once in-orbit testing is completed during the third quarter of 2007. *DIRECTV 11 is under construction and will operate from our 99° WL orbital location after its launch in late 2007 or early 2008 and successful completion of in-orbit testing. We have one additional satellite under construction, DIRECTV 12, which will serve as a ground spare. _Emphasis added. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By filing that they expected D*10 to be operational by the end of the 3Q, if there is any issue that would prevent this from occuring, they are required to file an _8-K, Item 2.06 - Material Impairments_ within 4 days of becoming aware of such impairment.
> 
> So since D* filed an In-service date in its 10-Q, any event that would cause them to not make said date, must be disclosed via the 8-K.
Click to expand...

Indeed, I encourage your disagreement as from your polite and educating post, I learn things. Thank you.

That said, the highlighted portion does not actually state that operation would be 3rd quarter, but that testing would be completed in the 3rd quarter. 3rd quarter still has 20 days of testing left (sorry to bear bad news). 

And if testing extends into 4th quarter, that still might not reach levels of fiscal impairment to be considered material. It all depends on how much revenue or cost were projected for the 4th quarter in previous statements _and_ how much those revenues and costs are changed by such impairment.

You actually might have a stronger case that DIRECTV might be misleading with advertising if they are delayed significantly.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD

OK, take it for what it's worth, Soctt G. over at is site posted:

_"I am hearing some stuff about problems with the new DirecTV 10 Satellite and also some big problems at DirecTV corporate (lots of folks quitting or getting fired) but I have kepted quiet about it because I would be labeled a basher."_

Sure hope he heard wrong.


----------



## Steve Robertson

RAD said:


> OK, take it for what it's worth, Soctt G. over at is site posted:
> 
> _"I am hearing some stuff about problems with the new DirecTV 10 Satellite and also some big problems at DirecTV corporate (lots of folks quitting or getting fired) but I have kepted quiet about it because I would be labeled a basher."_
> 
> Sure hope he heard wrong.


No kidding this would not be a good situation


----------



## jefbal99

RAD said:


> OK, take it for what it's worth, Soctt G. over at is site posted:
> 
> _"I am hearing some stuff about problems with the new DirecTV 10 Satellite and also some big problems at DirecTV corporate (lots of folks quitting or getting fired) but I have kepted quiet about it because I would be labeled a basher."_
> 
> Sure hope he heard wrong.


Link?


----------



## PWenger

Nothing against Scott, but I respect Earl's "fact checking" a bit more. He is almost obessive (in a good way) of making sure everything is true before posting. Any chance for a confirmation on denial on that info?


----------



## Ken984

_OK, take it for what it's worth, Soctt G. over at is site posted:

"I am hearing some stuff about problems with the new DirecTV 10 Satellite and also some big problems at DirecTV corporate (lots of folks quitting or getting fired) but I have kepted quiet about it because I would be labeled a basher."_

Man his spelling is horrible, I will take Earl at his word on all things D*. that other site is too much in bed with E* to put much weight behind anything they say. If any of this is true i would bet that Earl would know something about it, and will post when he can.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Ken984 said:


> _OK, take it for what it's worth, Soctt G. over at is site posted:
> 
> "I am hearing some stuff about problems with the new DirecTV 10 Satellite and also some big problems at DirecTV corporate (lots of folks quitting or getting fired) but I have kepted quiet about it because I would be labeled a basher."_
> 
> Man his spelling is horrible, I will take Earl at his word on all things D*. that other site is too much in bed with E* to put much weight behind anything they say. If any of this is true i would bet that Earl would know something about it, and will post when he can.


I agree with you on the E* thing that is why I don't go there anymore and also agree I will listen to see what Earl has to say.


----------



## noneroy

I don't know who this Scott guy is or why people put credit in him, but apparently some folks here do. Maybe if Earl could give us something simple like, "i've not heard anything to that effect"......that'd calm the speculation. In point of fact, I've not heard any 'everything is cool from what I've heard' posts from Earl in a while......is THAT a reason to worry? No clue.

My money is still on Sept 12-15th for the Emmy's. All signs point to that. But if it is delayed it's delayed. I've got a new 2 year commitment to D* and Sunday ticket. So....eventually something will work and I'll get new HD...and if I don't......well....at least I have TNT?


----------



## Sintori

noneroy said:


> So....eventually something will work and I'll get new HD...and if I don't......well....at least I have TNT?


Yeah, as long as it's not on Sunday :lol:


----------



## PWenger

jefbal99 said:


> Link?


http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...t-regarding-nfl-hd-2007-a-11.html#post1024393

But that quote is about it...no other info.


----------



## tunce

Well I guess the only plus is I have no contract with them anymore so if it is delayed time to shop around.

Still would be a bummer though!


----------



## Ken984

I never go to that other site anymore either, after some of the comments that were made there about the CE program and "lawyers". This site is much more mature and still fun. I guess if you are an E* sub its fun over there, but for a D* sub its just a constant fight.


----------



## chopperjc

Ken984 said:


> I never go to that other site anymore either, after some of the comments that were made there about the CE program and "lawyers". This site is much more mature and still fun. I guess if you are an E* sub its fun over there, but for a D* sub its just a constant fight.


I look at the other site occasionally and I do not have a history there but the incedent you are speaking of was followed up with an apology. Scott is now a D* subscriber.


----------



## Tom Robertson

While this thread has wide latitude about HD and D10 and even the information from Scott's site, lets not get into a discussion about the the merits of Scott's site. Admittedly there is a fine line when discussing not only new material with the source of said material vs. discussing the site in general, but there is a line. You guys are great, polite gentle-women and gentlemen, keep up the good work.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DCSholtis

Ken984 said:


> _OK, take it for what it's worth, Soctt G. over at is site posted:
> 
> "I am hearing some stuff about problems with the new DirecTV 10 Satellite and also some big problems at DirecTV corporate (lots of folks quitting or getting fired) but I have kepted quiet about it because I would be labeled a basher."_
> 
> Man his spelling is horrible, I will take Earl at his word on all things D*. that other site is too much in bed with E* to put much weight behind anything they say. If any of this is true i would bet that Earl would know something about it, and will post when he can.


+1 and since Earl has not said a thing leads me to believe that "other site" is doing is usual E* fanboy routine.


----------



## Herdfan

PWenger said:


> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...t-regarding-nfl-hd-2007-a-11.html#post1024393
> 
> But that quote is about it...no other info.


He made another updated post:http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...nt-regarding-nfl-hd-2007-a-3.html#post1024473



> I am not technical enough to read TLE's and know what they mean. But I am told that that if your good are reading TLE's you can see there is an issue with the satellite, which could cause problems from DirecTV 10 from being received in parts of the country.
> 
> I am also told that moral in corporate is at an all time low, many of the folks there don't know whats happening nor do they have any confidence they will have a job a month from now. Its kind of sad to hear this, as this should be a time of great job and pride in DirecTV


.

I know nothing about TLE's.


----------



## Herdfan

DCSholtis said:


> +1 and since Earl has not said a thing .


This works both ways. Earl has not debunked it either. Usually he is very quick to debunk rumors like this. So either he has returned to his life for a while , can't reach his contacts at D*, or knows something and he can't say.


----------



## DCSholtis

Swanni and Scott G have something in common. They both get their info here.


----------



## RAD

As Tom ask, lets try to cool it with the comments about the other guys site. There's been enough bad blood between both parties and based on Scotts latest comments, after a talk with Earl, their site will cooperate more with the CE process. It's nice to see a cool down in the war of words, let's not try to reignite them. Just my two cents.


----------



## HoosierBoy

Sounds to me like the corporate office problems are more aligned with Liberty taking over than an issue with D10. A change in company control will always bring change and reorganization.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Point, sitting in front of y'all - is that the dbstalk experts [more expert than me] who go over every TLE have come up with nothing at all like the analysis of Scott whoever.

The possibility of anything wrong is only conjecture - which means yet another E* fanboy hoping there's something wrong.


----------



## lwilli201

RAD said:


> As Tom ask, lets try to cool it with the comments about the other guys site. There's been enough bad blood between both parties and based on Scotts latest comments, after a talk with Earl, their site will cooperate more with the CE process. It's nice to see a cool down in the war of words, let's not try to reignite them. Just my two cents.


Cooperation is good. Get us all going the same direction, to improve our Directv experience. Leave to Earl for having a cool head and working out the differences between the sites.

Good work Earl.


----------



## Ken984

Herdfan said:


> He made another updated post:http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...nt-regarding-nfl-hd-2007-a-3.html#post1024473
> 
> .
> 
> I know nothing about TLE's.


I am not a tle expert but i do know there is NO information in a TLE about the broadcasting capabilities of D10, nor about the actual footprint of the beams(which is what i believe is being alluded to in the above quote). So while the TLE will help you determine a lot of info about its location it really doesn't have much to do with uplinks and downlinks.


----------



## DCSholtis

Ed Campbell said:


> Point, sitting in front of y'all - is that the dbstalk experts [more expert than me] who go over every TLE have come up with nothing at all like the analysis of Scott whoever.
> 
> The possibility of anything wrong is only conjecture - which means yet another E* fanboy hoping there's something wrong.


+1 Completely agree


----------



## RAD

lwilli201 said:


> Cooperation is good. Get us all going the same direction, to improve our Directv experience. Leave to Earl for having a cool head and working out the differences between the sites.
> 
> Good work Earl.


BTW, IIRC it was Scott that called Earl to get things worked out, he doesn't like the battle either, but sometimes reading his posts you couldn't tell that


----------



## TimGoodwin

I just know that as much as I love Directv (Been with them for 12 years now) I really hope that there is nothing wrong with D10. I just tired of waiting for more HD channels that seem to be always around the corner. For the past two to three years we keep hearing they are coming just hang in there they are coming! Mean while everyone else has been adding channels and we are still waiting!


----------



## RAD

TimGoodwin said:


> I just know that as much as I love Directv (Been with them for 12 years now) I really hope that there is nothing wrong with D10. I just tired of waiting for more HD channels that seem to be always around the corner. For the past two to three years we keep hearing they are coming just hang in there they are coming! Mean while everyone else has been adding channels and we are still waiting!


Agreed, if there is something wrong with D10 that prevents D* from adding the HD programming that they've been talking up for this year I might just have to make the change to the dark side.


----------



## uncrules

RAD said:


> Agreed, if there is something wrong with D10 that prevents D* from adding the HD programming that they've been talking up for this year I might just have to make the change to the dark side.


I would think about switching as well but the lack of dual OTA tuners from the 622 and no HD LiL from E* for my market would keep me with D*. I have to be able record two network HD shows at once. My wife and I watch more network HD than any other kind.


----------



## Hdhead

If there is truly a problem with D10, how long can D* wait before divulging the problem and it's impact for new HD? I would think it would have to happen no later than the end of the week.


----------



## RAD

uncrules said:


> I would think about switching as well but the lack of dual OTA tuners from the 622 and no HD LiL from E* for my market would keep me with D*. I have to be able record two network HD shows at once. My wife and I watch more network HD than any other kind.


That's also an issue I have since Austin doesn't have HD LIL's either, maybe this years network programming will be bad enought that I don't need to record two ATSC channels at a time


----------



## RoundRockJohn

You know I was thinking about this. I've got an HR10-250 sitting on a shelf that would record quite nicely OTA.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Tom Robertson said:


> Looking back at the various STAs, D10 might not be ahead of schedule as much as once thought, but the original plan was for D10 to start drifting on the 12th, still two days from now. Future TLEs will confirm movements.


If this thing isn't moving by the 12th, it would seem unlikely they could hit their "Emmy Party" date.

That's when I would start worrying.


----------



## RAD

Maybe time to calm down. A SatGuy that has a contact in D* that has been spot on for 'preannouncing' HD LIL startup dates said his contact hasn't heard of any problems with D10, post at http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...nt-regarding-nfl-hd-2007-a-4.html#post1024579


----------



## Starchild

It's too early to panic o yea of little faith.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Here is a couple ways how the TLEs could, in theory, be a secondary indicator of problems:

*IF* the TLEs show D10 moving away from an intended orbit IN a fashion that can't be explained by the orbital experts here. (I can read TLEs, but am by no means an expert!)
*IF* the TLEs show a longer than expected delay at the testing location.

Note, the original FCC filings gave an expected move start date of Sept. 12, two days from now. The follow-up gave a possible earlier move date if they remained ahead of schedule. We really don't need to worry yet.

Perhaps one of the TWTA amplifiers died in testing, that is why they have spares. Perhaps the first phase of tests went quickly but a subsequent set took as long or longer than expected but aren't actually failing. Perhaps there is an uplink problem at the broadcast center that the wanted to resolve with D10 in the test location.

Cheers and relax,
Tom


----------



## dogs31

Tom Robertson said:


> Here is a couple ways how the TLEs could, in theory, be a secondary indicator of problems:
> 
> *IF* the TLEs show D10 moving away from an intended orbit IN a fashion that can't be explained by the orbital experts here. (I can read TLEs, but am by no means an expert!)
> *IF* the TLEs show a longer than expected delay at the testing location.
> 
> Note, the original FCC filings gave an expected move start date of Sept. 12, two days from now. The follow-up gave a possible earlier move date if they remained ahead of schedule. We really don't need to worry yet.
> 
> Perhaps one of the TWTA amplifiers died in testing, that is why they have spares. Perhaps the first phase of tests went quickly but a subsequent set took as long or longer than expected but aren't actually failing. Perhaps there is an uplink problem at the broadcast center that the wanted to resolve with D10 in the test location.
> 
> Cheers and relax,
> Tom


Clear (electric shock) Clear (electric shock) Beep, beep, beep WE'VE GOT A LIVE ONE

Just a humorous thought. Relax. All in good time.


----------



## syphix

dcben said:


> The rev/da figure is still changing in the right direction, with much farther to go. Down to 1.00271734, declining another .00000020.
> 
> Perhaps they want to correct the inclination first, to save fuel starting and stopping the longitude drift.


Scott is posting on his site quoting this exact post...stating that this is the reason for the concern....TLE/rocket scientists: why??


----------



## Sixto

D10 is in space ... they're working on it ... probably working around the clock ... be alot worse if it was sitting on the ground awaiting a launch window ... or destroyed like the other satellite last week ... all in time ... maybe even this weekend ... you gotta believe their best and brightest are working 100% on this ...


----------



## Tom_S

ALL IS WELL!! REMAIN CALM!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

syphix said:


> Scott is posting on his site quoting this exact post...stating that this is the reason for the concern....TLE/rocket scientists: why??


I moved this post only because I posted an answer in this thread a few posts above.

Many people are/were expecting more movement by now, but in reality the first STA didn't plan for a move until Wednesday anyway. 

But more HD is coming! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Tom_S said:


> ALL IS WELL!! REMAIN CALM!!


I so wanted to find this and post. Thanks and good job!

Cheers and relax,
Tom


----------



## ScoBuck

RAD said:


> Maybe time to calm down. A SatGuy that has a contact in D* that has been spot on for 'preannouncing' HD LIL startup dates said his contact hasn't heard of any problems with D10, post at http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...nt-regarding-nfl-hd-2007-a-4.html#post1024579


That is correct


----------



## syphix

Tom Robertson said:


> I moved this post only because I posted an answer in this thread a few posts above.
> 
> Many people are/were expecting more movement by now, but in reality the first STA didn't plan for a move until Wednesday anyway.
> 
> But more HD is coming!


Thanks for the move!  But I wondering if Scott (and others) might be looking at these specific movements (not the lack of longitude movement) and might being seeing something of concern.


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> But more HD is coming!


Jeez, even if the sky really WAS falling (and I don't believe it is, speaking as a former spacecraft design engineer here), D11 is still almost ready to go itself, and D12 ain't far behind in its role as a ground spare.

Relax, the guy just seems to like playing the firebrand.


----------



## dcben

syphix said:


> Scott is posting on his site quoting this exact post...stating that this is the reason for the concern....TLE/rocket scientists: why??


Because Scott doesn't understand what he is reading. All that post stated was that the overall drift is very very slowly WEST (and accelerating very slightly) but still not fast enough to get the satellite to its destination anytime soon. The speculation was just that fuel conservation might call for reducing inclination first (I'm not sure that would save fuel, but I think so. Anyone confirm?)

As to why D* or Boeing has waiting this long to reposition, I don't know. Neither does Scott.

Ben


----------



## LameLefty

syphix said:


> Thanks for the move!  But I wondering if Scott (and others) might be looking at these specific movements (not the lack of longitude movement) and might being seeing something of concern.


These specific movements are doing exactly what they need to, it seems to me: lowering inclination without changing eccentricity is what a very precise plane-change maneuver SHOULD do. Once inclination is where they want it, it's more fuel efficient to change eccentricity in-plane than to do it and try to damp out unwanted inclination at the same time without screwing up one or the other. Even the shuttle doesn't usually try to do both at the same time (according to friends of mine who do such planning at JSC for STS missions).

I think we're all just getting punchy with the wait.


----------



## Renard

LameLefty said:


> Jeez, even if the sky really WAS falling (and I don't believe it is, speaking as a former spacecraft design engineer here), D11 is still almost ready to go itself, and *D12 ain't far behind in its role as a ground spare.*
> 
> Relax, the guy just seems to like playing the firebrand.


By the way, if D11 is up in the sky, and the launch is a success for D11. What they are going to do with D12? Launch it, for what purpose? I think I read that D13 is under construction. Info about D13? (location, launch date?)


----------



## Tom Robertson

LameLefty said:


> Jeez, even if the sky really WAS falling (and I don't believe it is, speaking as a former spacecraft design engineer here), D11 is still almost ready to go itself, and D12 ain't far behind in its role as a ground spare.
> 
> Relax, the guy just seems to like playing the firebrand.


But the sky _is_ falling--or at least parts of it during the complex convection and chemical reactions that happen all the time. Thankfully, the sky is rising at the same rate. 

Lamelefty, thanks for all the great insights to the orbital mechanics in both threads.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Renard said:


> By the way, if D11 is up in the sky, and the launch is a success for D11. What they are going to do with D12? Launch it, for what purpose? I think I read that D13 is under construction. Info about D13? (location, launch date?)


D12 is (publicly) only planned as a ground spare. I haven't seen a place in the satellite orbital slots that it could be used, unless DIRECTV can use it at 101°. I just don't know if the 5lnb feedhorns can feed Ka from 99°, 101°, and 103° all at the same time it's feeding Ku at 101°.

D13 is still awaiting FCC approval in the BSS band. I posted about this in the sticky thread about Ka. Here is the D13 post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=869689&postcount=6

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> D12 is (publicly) only planned as a ground spare. I haven't seen a place in the satellite orbital slots that it could be used, unless DIRECTV can use it at 101°. I just don't know if the 5lnb feedhorns can feed Ka from 99°, 101°, and 103° all at the same time it's feeding Ku at 101°.
> 
> D13 is still awaiting FCC approval in the BSS band. I posted about this in the sticky thread about Ka. Here is the D13 post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=869689&postcount=6
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom, can you duplicate your post and move this response to a new thread about BSS - what it is, how it's used, and if or why we as D* subs need to know or care? I'd really liek more info but don't want to clutter this thread further.


----------



## Howie

Tom, congrats on those Packers yesterday. I'm a Cowboy guy, so you guys beating Philly is HUGE.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Well..... 

#1) I haven't been following the thread religiously...
#2) I have been enroute to the airport for the last couple hours

Hence why I haven't replied.

Anyway...
Unless something has radically gone wrong since Friday evening (the last time I talked with my primary contact)... there is nothing wrong with D10.

As for "firings".... don't know anything about that.
But I'll send some mails around...

So this is not a confirmation, or denial... but given that I haven't been flooded with email messages......

I'll let you know.


----------



## Elistan98

hey Renard is that mazinger z as you avatar?


----------



## cygnusloop

Earl Bonovich said:


> So this is not a confirmation, or denial... but given that I haven't been flooded with email messages......
> 
> I'll let you know.


Finally, a calm voice of reason...
Thanks, boss.


----------



## JLucPicard

HoosierBoy said:


> Sounds to me like the corporate office problems are more aligned with Liberty taking over than an issue with D10. A change in company control will always bring change and reorganization.


That is pretty much what I was thinking as I read the posts referring to problems at corporate - that those types of problems would be associated with the take-over and I did not connect them at all to D10.

It's kind of funny and kind of sad to see all the panic. Some seem to feel that D* needs to be required to make public statements about what's going on with D10. I'm sure there are certain disclosure requirements in regard to investors and what could be material information associated with that, but I am almost CERTAIN that there are no reporting requirements associated with keeping members of DBSTalk informed on all aspects of D10. Too funny!

The posts I seem to be most in agreement with are those that encourage people to take a step back, take a chill pill, and just be patient. I know the anticipation is exciting, but lets not see things get hostile towards DirecTV because they aren't meeting OUR expectations (even if maybe those were formed somewhat on their own communications).


----------



## mike_augie

All this kinda reminds of me the day everyone got banned and kicked and everyone went crazy .... lol .....anyway thanks for the update earl...look foward to all the HD that we will be seeing very soon... :grin:


----------



## dogs31

JLucPicard said:


> That is pretty much what I was thinking as I read the posts referring to problems at corporate - that those types of problems would be associated with the take-over and I did not connect them at all to D10.
> 
> It's kind of funny and kind of sad to see all the panic. Some seem to feel that D* needs to be required to make public statements about what's going on with D10. I'm sure there are certain disclosure requirements in regard to investors and what could be material information associated with that, but I am almost CERTAIN that there are no reporting requirements associated with keeping members of DBSTalk informed on all aspects of D10. Too funny!
> 
> The posts I seem to be most in agreement with are those that encourage people to take a step back, take a chill pill, and just be patient. I know the anticipation is exciting, but lets not see things get hostile towards DirecTV because they aren't meeting OUR expectations (even if maybe those were formed somewhat on their own communications).


At least they didn't send up a step satellite if you know what I mean. (If you're a Dale Jr. fan, you'll automatically get that joke.):lol:


----------



## Renard

Elistan98 said:


> hey Renard is that mazinger z as you avatar?


No it is not, It is Grandizer, it was just made after Mazinger Z :hurah: , very popular at that time (well at least in my country)

I know back to topic


----------



## BudShark

heh - no Dale Jr references when discussing D10 - we don't need a DNF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Chris


----------



## markrubi

mike_augie said:


> All this kinda reminds of me the day everyone got banned and kicked and everyone went crazy .... lol .....anyway thanks for the update earl...look foward to all the HD that we will be seeing very soon... :grin:


Part of the problem is when people see "very soon" we think cool only a few more days. Then a week passes by and nothing. Then panic sets in. I am going to try and not come to check the forums at least until Thurs moring. Maybe time will pass a lot quicker.


----------



## bonscott87

Tom Robertson said:


> D12 is (publicly) only planned as a ground spare. I haven't seen a place in the satellite orbital slots that it could be used, unless DIRECTV can use it at 101°. I just don't know if the 5lnb feedhorns can feed Ka from 99°, 101°, and 103° all at the same time it's feeding Ku at 101°.
> 
> D13 is still awaiting FCC approval in the BSS band. I posted about this in the sticky thread about Ka. Here is the D13 post: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=869689&postcount=6
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


D12 is indeed the ground spare. Once D10 and D11 are operating and running well they will most likely plan to launch D12 as an *in orbit* spare and put it at 99 or 103 (D13 if such a thing exists could then be an in orbit spare at the other location).

Then they will have the redundancy that they have at the other slots. There isn't just 1 sat at 101, there are several. They spread the load and they act as backups.
So for example you put D12 up at 103 thus having D10 and D12 there. Instead of loading D10 up 100% they could spread 50% to each so that you use less power on each one or you can still lower the power some but give more power to each transponder to help beat rainfade by stronger signal. Plus then if one of them were to fail the other can pick up the slack with little or no outages.


----------



## pete4192

markrubi said:


> Part of the problem is when people see "very soon" we think cool only a few more days. Then a week passes by and nothing. Then panic sets in. I am going to try and not come to check the forums at least until Thurs moring. Maybe time will pass a lot quicker.


Thursday!!!!! Are you crazy?!?!?!?!?!
This thread is like crack!!!!!:grin:


----------



## gslater

markrubi said:


> Part of the problem is when people see "very soon" we think cool only a few more days. Then a week passes by and nothing. Then panic sets in. I am going to try and not come to check the forums at least until Thurs moring. Maybe time will pass a lot quicker.


I'm caught up in the excitment and I feel the anticipation but I'm not going to get overly concerned until after the 16th. If we hear that the emmy party was cancelled, that's reason to be concerned, if during the party no statement is made about the reasons for the party or the future outlook suddenly becomes vague, then that's a reason for concern. They're not going to have an HD launch party and not deliver. Either we'll see movement before then or we'll all get a better idea after the party but I'm not going to give myself an ulcer worrying about it. It'll happen when it happens and we'll eventually find out what's going on.


----------



## JLF

bonscott87 said:


> (D13 if such a thing exists could then be an in orbit spare at the other location)..


D13 is a replacement for 110 (D5 if I remember correctly)

http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number

(I know off topic)


----------



## Tom Robertson

bonscott87 said:


> D12 is indeed the ground spare. Once D10 and D11 are operating and running well they will most likely plan to launch D12 as an *in orbit* spare and put it at 99 or 103 (D13 if such a thing exists could then be an in orbit spare at the other location).
> 
> Then they will have the redundancy that they have at the other slots. There isn't just 1 sat at 101, there are several. They spread the load and they act as backups.
> So for example you put D12 up at 103 thus having D10 and D12 there. Instead of loading D10 up 100% they could spread 50% to each so that you use less power on each one or you can still lower the power some but give more power to each transponder to help beat rainfade by stronger signal. Plus then if one of them were to fail the other can pick up the slack with little or no outages.


I suspect you are correct, I wouldn't be surprised if D12 gets launched someday as in-space spare. What little I have heard tho, is that it isn't soon. Hm...soon in this case meaning this year as opposed to HD channels soon meaning this week (I hope!) 

At 101°, there are 4 DIRECTV satellites, IIRC (they have been moving them too, lately), plus 2 non-DIRECTV satellites, all fighting for a bit of vacuum so they don't bump. 

BTW, I'm sure bonscott87 also knows this too, expanding on his thougts, DIRECTV's planning includes using the satellites currently at 101° at 110° or 119° if needed and so spares are built in just for use at the other locations (and documented on the FCC filings.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

JLF said:


> D13 is a replacement for 110 (D5 if I remember correctly)
> 
> http://fjallfoss.fcc.gov/cgi-bin/ws...=V_SITE_ANTENNA_FREQ.file_numberC/File+Number
> 
> (I know off topic)


LOL, in my Ka research I didn't look too far west of 101°. DIRECTV has two satellites named DIRECTV 13 in the FCC records. One for the BSS usage, one for D5 replacement as JLF correctly describes.

Since JLF's D13 has been granted (and has a major milestone coming up for contracting the construction by November 16 of this year), his has to be the most correct. 

Thanks for the info.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## smiddy

Tom Robertson said:


> Please do not ask for MOD help within the thread. Please either ignore the posts, we are cleaning them up as fast as we can (remember we're volunteers), or report them using the "Report Post" button. (I may retract that for this thread.)
> 
> I've already deleted many posts this morning and am continuing to do so.
> 
> Thanks for your patience,
> Tom


You're the man! Thanks for putting up with the madness.


----------



## lwilli201

Tom Robertson said:


> I suspect you are correct, I wouldn't be surprised if D12 gets launched someday as in-space spare. What little I have heard tho, is that it isn't soon. Hm...soon in this case meaning this year as opposed to HD channels soon meaning this week (I hope!)
> 
> At 101°, there are 4 DIRECTV satellites, IIRC (they have been moving them too, lately), plus 2 non-DIRECTV satellites, all fighting for a bit of vacuum so they don't bump.
> 
> BTW, I'm sure bonscott87 also knows this too, expanding on his thougts, DIRECTV's planning includes using the satellites currently at 101° at 110° or 119° if needed and so spares are built in just for use at the other locations (and documented on the FCC filings.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Since D12 has not been contracted for launch it would be 1 to 2 years after contract that it would be launched. 101 may be to close to 99 and 103 for another Ka-low satalitte. Not sure about that.


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> LOL, in my Ka research I didn't look too far west of 101°. DIRECTV has two satellites named DIRECTV 13 in the FCC records. One for the BSS usage, one for D5 replacement as JLF correctly describes.
> 
> Since JLF's D13 has been granted (and has a major milestone coming up for contracting the construction by November 16 of this year), his has to be the most correct.
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


So if the ITU and FCC allow BSS after all, would that be the role for a putative, unannounced "D14" rather than D13 at 110 replacing D5? And is D13 in this role a Ka (low? high?) MPEG4 replacement for the Ku MPEG2 content currently broadcast from there, or will it offer transponders in both frequency ranges? Do we know any of this info yet?

And while we're pondering, anyone have a clue what sats besides D5 might need replacing over the next 5 years or so?

(If you guys can't tell, I love this stuff too )


----------



## Tom Robertson

LameLefty said:


> So if the ITU and FCC allow BSS after all, would that be the role for a putative, unannounced "D14" rather than D13 at 110 replacing D5? And is D13 in this role a Ka (low? high?) MPEG4 replacement for the Ku MPEG2 content currently broadcast from there, or will it offer transponders in both frequency ranges? Do we know any of this info yet?
> 
> And while we're pondering, anyone have a clue what sats besides D5 might need replacing over the next 5 years or so?
> 
> (If you guys can't tell, I love this stuff too )


A lot depends on what the FCC does in slot assignments for BSS. I'm guessing DIRECTV will do some correcting paperwork renaming the satellite once the FCC grants the applicants their BSS orbital slots. 

As you've suggested, I'll move/copy the BSS posts into a new thread in a bit. I'd like to refresh my information as I put that thread together.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## syphix

Scott G. (and ScoBuck) have now both been told from their contacts that "handover" of D10 to DirecTV (from Boeing) is "imminent' and that there are "no problems that they know of".

:up:


----------



## ScoBuck

Yes, we have different sources, both came back with identical info.


----------



## FeelForce1

That sounds like a good thing.


----------



## syphix

ScoBuck said:


> Yes, we have different sources, both came back with identical info.


Excellent. Thanks for your input and insight. Let's wait it out and see the glorious HD! (hopefully on your expected date, ScoBuck!! :up: :up: )


----------



## JLF

Inquiry: Will the handover happen before, during or after the move to the operational position?


----------



## rbean

What is even more unblieveable than DBS tv is the number of views on this thread. Gives one a warm and fuzzy feeling to know that I'm not the only D* HD nut.


----------



## markrubi

syphix said:


> Scott G. (and ScoBuck) have now both been told from their contacts that "handover" of D10 to DirecTV (from Boeing) is imminent and that there are "no problems that they know of".
> 
> :up:


imminent ? As in any moment?


----------



## dedalus_00

syphix said:


> Excellent. Thanks for your input and insight. Let's wait it out and see the glorious HD! (hopefully on your expected date, ScoBuck!! :up: :up: )


What is Scobuck's expected date? I do not see it posted here on this forum.


----------



## syphix

dedalus_00 said:


> What is Scobuck's expected date? I do not see it posted here on this forum.


(he predicted Sept. 12th on the "other forum" )


----------



## BudShark

Well.... the handover was imminent 8 minutes ago... What the heck is going on? I still don't have the channels... 

Chris


----------



## LameLefty

syphix said:


> (he predicted Sept. 12th on the "other forum" )


If a new TLE comes out showing a perfectly equatorial, just-about-zero eccentricity orbit right at 102.777, I will have a cow. :lol:


----------



## dcben

ScoBuck said:


> Yes, we have different sources, both came back with identical info.


Sco.

I don't post over there so want to clear up something here. In my technical posts I NEVER stated, hinted or believed there was anything "out of control" with D-10s inclination. As far as I know, D-10 (not launched from the equator) has a relatively large inclination at launch. It is standard to reduce most of it while transferring to geostationary orbit, and then to gradually reduce the remainder to an acceptably low number in manner consistent with fuel efficiency and meeting other (FCC or other) location requirements. Any hint there was a problem associated with the satellite's inclination he made up or heard from someone else.

Ben


----------



## Ken984

ScoBuck said:


> Yes, we have different sources, both came back with identical info.


Thanks ScoBuck, i always appreciate your comments here and "over there". Now maybe everyone can relax a bit and get back to looking at this in a positive manner.


----------



## ScoBuck

syphix said:


> (he predicted Sept. 12th on the "other forum" )


lol

I have no problem in speaking for myself though.

:lol:


----------



## dedalus_00

syphix said:


> (he predicted Sept. 12th on the "other forum" )


You mean I have to wait TWO MORE DAYS!!!! 

Just kidding... I too hope that he's correct (although I probably won't die if it's a little longer). Thanks guys.


----------



## Hdhead

From the start the schedule called for moving day to be Sept.12 and arrival on the 15th. Everything is now in place for that to occur. Just because we saw things that led us to believe it would happen sooner, everything is still on target. I for one plan on enjoying all the new HD next week! I will be in celebration mode. :goodjob:


----------



## syphix

ScoBuck said:


> lol
> 
> I have no problem in speaking for myself though.
> 
> :lol:


ScoBuck has posted that he has "no problem" speaking for "[him]self".


----------



## noneroy

I thought I read in another forum that D* could start broadcasting while they float the satellite to the final position. Is that true? Our dishes could 'see' the signal as it moved, yes?

Also, hasn't D* launched a majority of it's channels on a wednesday?

At least in the IT world, Wednesday is a favored day of the week to bring new servers online, etc.

Big thanks to everyone who has helped idiots like me understand this stuff. After all, it really IS rocket science.


----------



## Hdhead

rbean said:


> What is even more unblieveable than DBS tv is the number of views on this thread. Gives one a warm and fuzzy feeling to know that I'm not the only D* HD nut.


You are far from the only nut out there. Just ask my wife. :uglyhamme


----------



## ScoBuck

syphix said:


> ScoBuck has posted that he has "no problem" speaking for "[him]self".


you have anymore of that stuff?

:hurah:


----------



## Tom Robertson

noneroy said:


> I thought I read in another forum that D* could start broadcasting while they float the satellite to the final position. Is that true? Our dishes could 'see' the signal as it moved, yes?
> 
> Also, hasn't D* launched a majority of it's channels on a wednesday?
> 
> At least in the IT world, Wednesday is a favored day of the week to bring new servers online, etc.
> 
> Big thanks to everyone who has helped idiots like me understand this stuff. After all, it really IS rocket science.


Twas the nite before HD (give or take a few that is) and I did post that the FCC grant technically gives them authority to start broadcasting even while they move the satellite. I don't expect it, but they could.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BudShark

noneroy said:


> I thought I read in another forum that D* could start broadcasting while they float the satellite to the final position. Is that true?


I thought I read in another forum that D10 was in serious trouble... 

Sorry - couldn't help myself.

In answer to your question though - it seems like, yes it can be turned on but there was some question about it. But its only a couple days difference - probably not worth it in the scheme of things.

Chris


----------



## GutBomb

I thought they were only authorized to broadcast from their final destination spot. Which means that they could NOT broadcast while the satellite was moving. Besides, that wouldn't make much sense because that could potentially cause problems with channels working in some parts of the footprint strongly, but weakly in other parts.


----------



## syphix

Hdhead said:


> You are far from the only nut out there. Just ask my wife. :uglyhamme


And mine! 

"You're serious? You're excited that it's Friday because there's a software release for your DVR???  Well, when will all this testing of stuff end?"

"End"??? Um....never...!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

GutBomb said:


> I thought they were only authorized to broadcast from their final destination spot. Which means that they could NOT broadcast while the satellite was moving. Besides, that wouldn't make much sense because that could potentially cause problems with channels working in some parts of the footprint strongly, but weakly in other parts.


The STA wording gives them authority, but wisdom might suggest as you do.


----------



## smiddy

GutBomb said:


> I thought they were only authorized to broadcast from their final destination spot. Which means that they could NOT broadcast while the satellite was moving. Besides, that wouldn't make much sense because that could potentially cause problems with channels working in some parts of the footprint strongly, but weakly in other parts.


It's the big sky theory...and the satellites do move, but their movement is tiny in comparison to the distances the signals travel.


----------



## dogs31

Tom Robertson said:


> The STA wording gives them authority, but wisdom might suggest as you do.


Twas the night before HD
When all in computer land
DBSTalk.com was stirring
Even all of the hosts
Our HDTV was ready to be lit
With all of the channels ready to amaze
I in my living room
Sat all agaze
With my computer roaring
And DBSTalk.com ablaze

Now I'm thinking about Christmas.


----------



## Dolly

Tom Robertson said:


> Twas the nite before HD (give or take a few that is) and I did post that the FCC grant technically gives them authority to start broadcasting even while they move the satellite. I don't expect it, but they could.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom you must have read my mind the way you started this post. Because I have been thinking how as young children we must have all driven our parents crazy while waiting for Santa Claus to come :lol:


----------



## Ken984

Mine just shakes her head and says we are all a bunch of geeks, I smile and say YEP!!


----------



## russelle777

My family just shook their head at me when I watched on launch night :O)


----------



## dedalus_00

Ken984 said:


> Mine just shakes her head and says we are all a bunch of geeks, I smile and say YEP!!


Maybe we should open a new thread on D* geek wife relations. I think we would need more than a couple of rocket scientists to anylize and predict the course of a woman however. 

OK, we should probably get :backtotop


----------



## gslater

dedalus_00 said:


> Maybe we should open a new thread on D* geek wife relations. I think we would need more than a couple of rocket scientists to anylize and predict the course of a woman however.
> 
> OK, we should probably get :backtotop


Hope the Mod gets to this one before somebody's wife walks in


----------



## AllenE

Still.


----------



## Chris Blount

You guys are just too much. Don't worry though. Geeks will rule the world by 2010.


----------



## rrrick8

TO clear up all the confusion, Directv has hired an informational specialist to handle all announcements regarding the launching of their new HD channels.

Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you....

Directv Bob.


----------



## SteveHas

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.
DBS is to my generation, what I'm sure madel railroading was to my dad's (77).
cool toys, about cool technology and the feeling that you're distantly connected to it
train watching seems to now be TLE watching
I'm still learning all of this, but can't pull myself away from this forum (I'm actually at work right now)
thank you everyone out there that shares thier knowledge


----------



## MoInSTL

dedalus_00 said:


> Maybe we should open a new thread on D* geek wife relations. I think we would need more than a couple of rocket scientists to anylize and predict the course of a woman however.
> 
> OK, we should probably get :backtotop


And FYI, there are women here who are D* geeks too.


----------



## JLF

rrrick8 said:


> TO clear up all the confusion, Directv has hired an informational specialist to handle all announcements regarding the launching of their new HD channels.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you....
> 
> Directv Bob.


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## Chris Blount

To go further off topic I just wanted to mention that our new server is holding up nicely to the amount of people in the forum right now. The old server would have barfed up a lung by now. :lol: 

Anyway, back on topic.


----------



## Ken984

MoInSTL said:


> And FYI, there are women here who are D* geeks too.


Shhhh, shes always asking if there are women on here...LOL


----------



## Ken984

Yep Chris that "move" was just in time. Things are gonna stay hot around here for a while. Got D11 up next


----------



## Tom Robertson

gslater said:


> Hope the Mod gets to this one before somebody's wife walks in


Mod did, but moved the sub-thread. You might have to clean up your own mess soon... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MoInSTL

Ken984 said:


> Shhhh, shes always asking if there are women on here...LOL


Huh?


----------



## MikeR7

Chris Blount said:


> To go further off topic I just wanted to mention that our new server is holding up nicely to the amount of people in the forum right now. The old server would have barfed up a lung by now. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.


Hey the owner, you can break into any thread you want. Thanks for the upgrade by the way.:lol:

You run this show in a very classy way, as opposed to how some of your competition choose to run theirs.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I went to the trouble of researching some of this information to post in another thread, and when I hit reply, it told me it was closed, so I'll post it here:



> Want to know when D* is launching the new HD Channels?


ScoBuck was saying the Wednesday, the 12th (as mentioned previously in this thread!).

BSchneider has stated the 14th (Friday).

A poster (whose username I can't remember, and when I went to search, it appears that the thread has disappeared) has stated that BTN-HD will go live on the 15th (Saturday), with more channels appearing on the 17th.

We also have a pic of a DirecTV retailer sheet that states the 19th, though the 19th could be the start of a new pricing tier for non-grandfathered subs, and the channels could be earlier.

I guess we will soon see...

~Alan


----------



## smiddy

rrrick8 said:


> TO clear up all the confusion, Directv has hired an informational specialist to handle all announcements regarding the launching of their new HD channels.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, may I present to you....
> 
> Directv Bob.


That is frig'n hilarious! Extra raisin pie for you!


----------



## lwilli201

Here is that HD Expansion Document.

Edit [Tom Robertson]: Sorry, but I removed the attachment as it likely DIRECTV would not permit it being published. Besides, the salient (and likely permitted) information is listed in the forums.


----------



## dedalus_00

lwilli201 said:


> Here is that HD Expansion Document.


It seems that this is stating that even existing customers will have to pay 4.99 a month to get the HD channels without an SD counterpart (i.e. HDNet, Universal HD, etc.). Am I reading this right?


----------



## Alan Gordon

dedalus_00 said:


> It seems that this is stating that even existing customers will have to pay 4.99 a month to get the HD channels without an SD counterpart (i.e. HDNet, Universal HD, etc.). Am I reading this right?


I'm not sure what it's trying to say. It's possible that grandfather'ed subs such as HD customers with MPEG2 only equipment might be grandfathered in, or it could be that all current HD customers are grandfathered regardless of equipment... I don't really know... either way, the 19th is certainly an interesting date to note...

~Alan


----------



## dedalus_00

Also this doc lists MHD and MTV HD as seperate channels. This "official" document has me more confused than ever. Does MTV really have two seperate HDs?


----------



## cygnusloop

dedalus_00 said:


> It seems that this is stating that even existing customers will have to pay 4.99 a month to get the HD channels without an SD counterpart (i.e. HDNet, Universal HD, etc.). Am I reading this right?


This thread is discussing it at great length.


----------



## lwilli201

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm not sure what it's trying to say. It's possible that grandfather'ed subs such as HD customers with MPEG2 only equipment might be grandfathered in, or it could be that all current HD customers are grandfathered regardless of equipment... I don't really know... either way, the 19th is certainly an interesting date to note...
> 
> ~Alan


The 19th the start date of the new tier HD Extra Pack. Sounds like new HD subs between now and the 19th will be grandfathered in. Time to get the HD package if you do not have it.


----------



## Sirshagg

Hmmm, it might be worth keeping the HR10's active in order for the account to be grandfathered in.


----------



## EaglePC

HD Extra Pack its now 9/10 i don't see no info on the directv.com and 9/19 is 9 days away hmmm.


----------



## Alan Gordon

dedalus_00 said:


> Also this doc lists MHD and MTV HD as seperate channels. This "official" document has me more confused than ever. Does MTV really have two seperate HDs?


MHD is a channel combining MTV/CMT/VH1 programming in one channel.
MTV-HD is a HD simulcast of MTV.
CMT-HD is a HD simulcast of CMT.
VH1-HD is a HD simulcast of VH1.

MTV-HD, CMT-HD and VH1-HD were unknown until BSchneider mentioned them as being in "engineering mode," so not much is known about them...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

EaglePC said:


> HD Extra Pack its now 9/10 i don't see no info on the directv.com and 9/19 is 9 days away hmmm.


DBSTalk (and the other message boards) are almost always faster than DirecTV.com (HD Extra Pack shouldn't show up on DirecTV.com until 9/19).

~Alan


----------



## dogs31

Alan Gordon said:


> DBSTalk (and the other message boards) are almost always faster than DirecTV.com (HD Extra Pack shouldn't show up on DirecTV.com until 9/19).
> 
> ~Alan


What if one has PLus HD/ DVR? Do we still need the HD extra pack or not?


----------



## lwilli201

dogs31 said:


> What if one has PLus HD/ DVR? Do we still need the HD extra pack or not?


If you are paying the 9.99 HD Access fee now, you will not have to pay the 4.99


----------



## dogs31

lwilli201 said:


> If you are paying the 9.99 HD Access fee now, you will not have to pay the 4.99


So I'm good to go? Alright. Now what about All Access?


----------



## F1 Fan

dogs31 said:


> What if one has PLus HD/ DVR? Do we still need the HD extra pack or not?


If you are currently receiving HD NET, HDNET Movies, Disc HD Theatre and Universal you will be grandfathered into the new HD Extra Pack for free. This includes the 4 above channels plus MGM and Smithsonian when they are available.

If you dont currently get the 4 above mentioned HD channels then you will have to pay $4.99 when that package is released (all pointers are indicating Sept 19th) or get those channels now before it is released and get grandfathered in.


----------



## VeniceDre

dedalus_00 said:


> Also this doc lists MHD and MTV HD as seperate channels. This "official" document has me more confused than ever. Does MTV really have two seperate HDs?


The "official" document lists all HD channels that they have agreements with that will become active between now and into 2008...

MTV-HD
VH1-HD
CMT-HD

Do not exist yet, but apparently they will soon.

MHD offers HD programming from all of MTV and it's sister networks, and will go up on DirecTV shortly after D10 starts transmitting.


----------



## Ed Campbell

" we all stand and face 102.6 and blow at 9pm ET we may be able to shift D10 to position" - or we may shift North America.


----------



## Tom Robertson

!rolling


----------



## Old Guy

A spokesperson from DirecTV today admitted that there was a problem with D10.

They contracted Superman to check to make sure it would be operational by 'the end of the third quarter'.

Sadly, Superman used his X-Ray vision and blew all the transponders.

Film at 11

(Oh, it's just a joke)


----------



## lwilli201

Ed Campbell has a plan to get it moving. :lol:


----------



## dogs31

Old Guy said:


> A spokesperson from DirecTV today admitted that there was a problem with D10.
> 
> They contracted Superman to check to make sure it would be operational by 'the end of the third quarter'.
> 
> Sadly, Superman used his X-Ray vision and blew all the transponders.
> 
> Film at 11
> 
> (Oh, it's just a joke)


Good one


----------



## jleupen

DirecTV-

Please move D10 to the proper location and give us a sign that everything is ok (Channel 499, TP readings>0, etc.). We can't take another week of waiting to see if there are technical issues or not...

Sincerely
-D* subs.


----------



## SParker

Whew I'm glad your joking and that there isn't a problem!


----------



## dbsdave

SParker said:


> Whew I'm glad your joking and that there isn't a problem!


He may be joking, but you never know, there could still be a problem


----------



## Tom Robertson

dbsdave said:


> He may be joking, but you never know, there could still be a problem


And there still could be no problem, just thorough testing.  (whispers--remember, the original anticipated date was Sept. 12...)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jrodfoo

Tom Robertson said:


> And there still could be no problem, just thorough testing.  (whispers--remember, the original anticipated date was Sept. 12...)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


*shhhhhhhhh* :lol: hopefully Directv isn't fumbling as much as the Ravens are so far!


----------



## Jeremy W

jrodfoo said:


> hopefully Directv isn't fumbling as much as the Ravens are so far!


The Ravens are looking pathetic right now.


----------



## jrodfoo

Jeremy W said:


> The Ravens are looking pathetic right now.


good. Steelers fan here


----------



## RAD

Scott has now posted this on his site:

_"I just got a call and an email from a member (thanks) with word that it appears Boeing will be handing off control to DirecTV fully on Wednesday.

If this is true then it is good news.  "_


----------



## DarkAudit

RAD said:


> Scott has now posted this on his site:
> 
> _"I just got a call and an email from a member (thanks) with word that it appears Boeing will be handing off control to DirecTV fully on Wednesday.
> 
> If this is true then it is good news.  "_


Yep.

Looks like I got my D* service back just in time. :grin:

Had service from 1998-2005, then suspended/cancelled the account after getting burned out of my house and having to rent then find a new house.

Took a bit of Comcast sticker shock to realize that D* and Verizon DSL was the better deal all along.


----------



## Hdhead

RAD said:


> Scott has now posted this on his site:
> 
> _"I just got a call and an email from a member (thanks) with word that it appears Boeing will be handing off control to DirecTV fully on Wednesday.
> 
> If this is true then it is good news.  "_


Right on schedule!


----------



## John4924

RAD said:


> Scott has now posted this on his site:
> 
> _"I just got a call and an email from a member (thanks) with word that it appears Boeing will be handing off control to DirecTV fully on Wednesday.
> 
> If this is true then it is good news.  "_


Sorry if this has been posted before, but exactly what does "control to DirecTV" mean? Will Boeing be responsible for moving to 102.775, or will DirecTV do this?

Cheers,
John


----------



## Sixto

John4924 said:


> Will Boeing be responsible for moving to 102.775, or will DirecTV do this?


Good question!

Anyone know the protocol?


----------



## Jeremy W

John4924 said:


> Will Boeing be responsible for moving to 102.775, or will DirecTV do this?


I _believe_ that Boeing is responsible for moving D10 to it's final position. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Hdhead

John4924 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but exactly what does "control to DirecTV" mean? Will Boeing be responsible for moving to 102.775, or will DirecTV do this?
> 
> Cheers,
> John


Perhaps it will be all finished moving by Weds.


----------



## MattWarner

Jeremy W said:


> I _believe_ that Boeing is responsible for moving D10 to it's final position. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


If Boeing starts the move and gives control to DirecTV... I sure hope DirecTV remembers to stop it from moving...


----------



## DawgLink

Jeremy W said:


> The Ravens are looking pathetic right now.


My Saints looked worse


----------



## Jeremy W

DawgLink said:


> My Saints looked worse


Yes, they got creamed.


----------



## lwilli201

Jeremy W said:


> I _believe_ that Boeing is responsible for moving D10 to it's final position. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


I hope you are right. That would mean, if all else is true, it will be at 102.775 on Wednesday.


----------



## John4924

DawgLink said:


> My Saints looked worse


+1


----------



## Jeremy W

bonscott87 said:


> Nothing changes...


Nope, and I'm sure he got a ton of extra hits on his site today.


----------



## BobbyK

I googled sw 1-2 and found this. Lets hope they do this to D10.

On April 19th, 2006 the satellite was delivered to DirecTV's control after successful on-orbit testing. SPACEWAY-2 immediately started broadcasting HD locals to DirecTV customers in eight more markets:


----------



## LameLefty

Jeremy W said:


> Nope, and I'm sure he got a ton of extra hits on his site today.


Which was exactly his (and his advertisers') likely aim, just like certain yellow journalists of yesteryear, in my humble opinion. :lol:

Anyway, back on topic - if, as I said in another thread, new updated TLEs pop up tonight or tomorrow evening showing D10 parked at 107.775 W with nothing in between, I might have a cow.


----------



## Jeremy W

BobbyK said:


> Lets hope they do this to D10.


I can't see why they couldn't. All of the ground systems aside from the transmitter are most likely already up and running. All they should have to do once they get control of the satellite is fire up the transmitter.


----------



## jrodfoo

LameLefty said:


> Which was exactly his (and his advertisers') likely aim, just like certain yellow journalists of yesteryear, in my humble opinion. :lol:
> 
> Anyway, back on topic - if, as I said in another thread, new updated TLEs pop up tonight or tomorrow evening showing D10 parked at 107.775 W with nothing in between, I might have a cow.


you and me both


----------



## Herdfan

DarkAudit said:


> after getting burned out of my house and having to rent then find a new house.


You are supposed to carry the couch outside *BEFORE* you set it on fire.

Sorry, I couldn't resist. House fires aren't a laughing matter. But I'll bet you were nervous for a while on Saturday.

For those of you who don't, know, Dark's avatar is that of WVU where they burn couches in the streets after big football wins or losses.


----------



## oldfantom

Herdfan said:


> You are supposed to carry the couch outside *BEFORE* you set it on fire.
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. House fires aren't a laughing matter. But I'll bet you were nervous for a while on Saturday.
> 
> For those of you who don't, know, Dark's avatar is that of WVU where they burn couches in the streets after big football wins or losses.


I was there in 8th grade (my sister was a freshman), and got to see them light half of Sunnyside on fire. They beat PSU for the first time in years.

On topic - It seems that Tom was saying they could broadcast and move at the same time although lefty seems to say they will have to (potentially) do multiple maneuvers in order to get to the correct axis and then move to position.

Finally, having been reading this forum all day, I have to agree with the comparison to crack. Except I have never actually seen, let alone smoked crack, so it is a comparison without experience. So take it for what it is worth.


----------



## mishawaka

flame away, but how does a satellite orbit work, such that the dish mounted on the roof always sees it? does the satellite orbit as the same speed the earth rotates or what?


----------



## smiddy

I am guessing we're going to have some new HD channels on the 12th! :goodjob:


----------



## Jeremy W

mishawaka said:


> does the satellite orbit as the same speed the earth rotates or what?


Yes. The satellite is in geosynchronous orbit, which means that the speed which is required for the satellite to remain in orbit around the Earth is the same speed that the Earth rotates.


----------



## Ken984

yes that is why its GeoSynchronousOrbit, it essentially sits in the same spot, although that spot varies a little.


----------



## gc3

mishawaka said:


> flame away, but how does a satellite orbit work, such that the dish mounted on the roof always sees it? does the satellite orbit as the same speed the earth rotates or what?


ge·o·sta·tion·ar·y /
-adjective of or pertaining to a satellite traveling in an orbit 22,300 miles (35,900 km) above the earth's equator: at this altitude, the satellite's period of rotation, 24 hours, matches the earth's and the satellite always remains in the same spot over the earth: geostationary orbit.

Also, ge·o·syn·chro·nous


----------



## Herdfan

Jeremy W said:


> Yes. .... the speed which is required for the satellite to remain in orbit around the Earth is the same speed that the Earth rotates.


No. Not exactly.

The earth rotates at approximately 1,070 miles per hour at the equator to cover the approx 25,000 mile circumference. The circumference of the orbit of the satellite is approximately (2x 3.14 x (3963+23,600) = 173,183 miles. To make an orbit in 24 hours, it must travel at 7,216 miles per hour.

I know what you are saying, but remember, the outside of a disk spins faster than the inside.


----------



## Jeremy W

Herdfan said:


> I know what you are saying, but remember, the outside of a disk spins faster than the inside.


I know that, I just wasn't careful with my wording.


----------



## Tom Robertson

mishawaka said:


> flame away, but how does a satellite orbit work, such that the dish mounted on the roof always sees it? does the satellite orbit as the same speed the earth rotates or what?


Welcome to the forums, mishawaka! :welcome_s

A question of ignorance seeks to end the ignorance and deserves to be answered. This is not a dumb question nor one that should be flamed. And as always some very good people here stepped up to answer for you.

Glad you showed up,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

John4924 said:


> Sorry if this has been posted before, but exactly what does "control to DirecTV" mean? Will Boeing be responsible for moving to 102.775, or will DirecTV do this?
> 
> Cheers,
> John





Jeremy W said:


> I _believe_ that Boeing is responsible for moving D10 to it's final position. Someone will correct me if I'm wrong.


The contract DIRECTV filed with the FCC is redacted, so I can't be certain, but I think Jeremy W is correct. While DIRECTV owns the satellite now, Boeing was responsible for a large amount of testing in space before control was turned over. Until I see otherwise, I have to believe what that includes final positioning.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

Tom Robertson said:


> The contract DIRECTV filed with the FCC is redacted, so I can't be certain, but I think Jeremy W is correct. While DIRECTV owns the satellite now, Boeing was responsible for a large amount of testing in space before control was turned over. Until I see otherwise, I have to believe what that includes final positioning.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Makes a lot of sense. The Boeing crew are probably some of the best at what they do. Let them finish the job.


----------



## ScoBuck

syphix said:


> (he predicted Sept. 12th on the "other forum" )


i'm sticking with it BTW.


----------



## jrodfoo

hopefully there is a new TLE tomorrow for the guys to disect..


----------



## Dolly

Chris Blount said:


> You guys are just too much. Don't worry though. Geeks will rule the world by 2010.


+1 You are the best Chris  and no I don't mean a Geek  I think we are all about crazy waiting on these HD Channels  And the closer it gets the worse we are getting :eek2: Come on D park that Sat. before your customers are totally nuts :lol:


----------



## JLucPicard

It's funny to think that this veritable sliver of the actual number of D* subs are generating enough anticipation, exuberence and excitement for the entire D* sub base, but from reading these threads that's exactly what's happening.

Go D10, GO!!!


----------



## dbsdave

I was hoping the bird would be moving before it was time for bed, now I won't be able to sleep:nono2:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow didn't think my post would cause this much reaction. :grin: 

So, if they get D12 and D13 up too, does that mean we could get 200-300 HD channels someday?  

BTW, what is TLE stand for?

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy W

theratpatrol said:


> So, if they get D12 and D13 up too, does that mean we could get 200-300 HD channels someday?


We could (and probably will) eventually have 200-300 channels, but that doesn't really have anything to do with launching D12 and D13.


theratpatrol said:


> BTW, what is TLE stand for?


Two Line Element.


----------



## donshan

Herdfan said:


> No. Not exactly.
> 
> The earth rotates at approximately 1,070 miles per hour at the equator to cover the approx 25,000 mile circumference. The circumference of the orbit of the satellite is approximately (2x 3.14 x (3963+23,600) = 173,183 miles. To make an orbit in 24 hours, it must travel at 7,216 miles per hour.
> 
> I know what you are saying, but remember, the outside of a disk spins faster than the inside.


No. Not exactly. In order to not make this too technical, I liked the simple explanation that a geostationary satellite must be in a circular orbit over the equator and travel at the same speed as the earth rotates. ( And see last link for the difference in "geostationary" and "geosynchronous"

If more precision is desired the earth rotates each day in 23 hr, 56 min, 4 seconds which must be the satellite's orbital time too. The almost 4 minute difference with our 24 hr clock is due to the earth's motion around the sun, but the satellite must use the earth's rotational time.

Further, the satellite must be about at an altitude of 35, 786 Km (22,236 miles) and traveling about 3.07 Km/sec or 6,867 mph.

For further info see:

http://liftoff.msfc.nasa.gov/academy/rocket_sci/orbmech/vel_calc.html
where clicking on 24 hours brings up this quote from NASA:


> Period Of Rotation
> 
> The actual value is 23 hours, 56 minutes and 4 seconds. This is the length of a "sidereal" day. It is the actual time it takes the Earth to rotate 360 degrees. The term "sidereal" (pronounced sigh-dear'-real) refers to the rotation of the Earth being measured relative to the stars. There ARE 24 hours in a "solar day". This is the time it takes from one noon (sun overhead) to the next noon. The difference in the two "days" arises from the fact that during a day the Earth also travels nearly a degree further on its yearly trek around the Sun.


and more on GSO orbits at:

http://celestrak.com/columns/v04n07/


----------



## dbsdave

theratpatrol said:


> Wow didn't think my post would cause this much reaction. :grin:
> 
> So, if they get D12 and D13 up too, does that mean we could get 200-300 HD channels someday?
> 
> BTW, what is TLE stand for?
> 
> Thanks


TLE - The Long Execution ?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Jeremy W said:


> We could (and probably will) eventually have 200-300 channels, but that doesn't really have anything to do with launching D12 and D13.


How so, I thought the new sats could only hold 150 HD channels? Wouldn't they need the extra sats for the extra channels?

Thanks


----------



## Jeremy W

theratpatrol said:


> How so, I thought the new sats could only hold 150 HD channels? Wouldn't they need the extra sats for the extra channels?


The new satellites can only hold 150 channels, but D12 is not currently planned to be used to increase capacity. It's just a spare. I don't know about D13.


----------



## binkatl

Jeremy W said:


> We could (and probably will) eventually have 200-300 channels, but that doesn't really have anything to do with launching D12 and D13.


Do you think those channels will be up by tomorrow? Can I quote you on that? Did you get this from a reliable inside source?  :hurah: :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W

binkatl said:


> Do you think those channels will be up by tomorrow? Can I quote you on that? Did you get this from a reliable inside source?  :hurah: :lol:


Actually, Chase Carey just stopped by my house and informed me that we'd have exactly 287 HD channels turned on in approximately 24 minutes.


----------



## dogs31

Jeremy W said:


> Actually, Chase Carey just stopped by my house and informed me that we'd have exactly 287 HD channels turned on in approximately 24 minutes.


Yeah and he probably told you that the AZ/SF game would 100 - 7.


----------



## EaglePC

binkatl said:


> Do you think those channels will be up by tomorrow? Can I quote you on that? Did you get this from a reliable inside source?  :hurah: :lol:


are the new hd channels coming today ??? or is this another RUMOR!


----------



## rock819

just another false alarm lol you would think we would be used to those by now


----------



## EaglePC

I got a bill before action lol
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98204


----------



## purtman

Well, there goes Charlie's claim of having some of these other HD stations before D*:

This was on tvpredictions.com
http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm


----------



## tpm1999

With all of the false doom and gloom about the D10 that people have been spreading...some legitimate bad news about some HD channels has happened. Although I heard that there wasnt much HD on History HD, I will very much miss it when D10 becomes active.

I hope that the history channel HD can find a new uplink center quickly.

http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm


----------



## Sirshagg

ScoBuck said:


> i'm sticking with it BTW.


Curious here. Do you think the sat will be in it's final position by Wednesday or that they will start broadcasting while moving it? Based on all the post's I've been reading neither seems likely. Don't get me wrong I'd LOVE to see new HD tomorrow it just doesn't seem like it will happen that soon..


----------



## lwilli201

tpm1999 said:


> With all of the false doom and gloom about the D10 that people have been spreading...some legitimate bad news about some HD channels has happened. Although I heard that there wasnt much HD on History HD, I will very much miss it when D10 becomes active.
> 
> I hope that the history channel HD can find a new uplink center quickly.
> 
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm


Good Grief. Swanni just could not resist putting in a dig on D*.


----------



## chopperjc

lwilli201 said:


> Good Grief. Swanni just could not resist putting in a dig on D*.


I am still hoping to be able to shut him up. To date we can't though.


----------



## man_rob

Sirshagg said:


> Curious here. Do you think the sat will be in it's final position by Wednesday or that they will start broadcasting while moving it? Based on all the post's I've been reading neither seems likely. Don't get me wrong I'd LOVE to see new HD tomorrow it just doesn't seem like it will happen that soon..


From what I've gathered, (here in this forum, so take it for what it's worth) even if they started moving it tomorrow, it would be Sat. at the very earliest that'd we'd see any new HD channels from that bird.


----------



## man_rob

lwilli201 said:


> Good Grief. Swanni just could not resist putting in a dig on D*.


At the risk of being flamed again for posting _any_ criticism of D*, but Swann's remark doesn't seem uncalled for. D* does remove channels from time to time.


----------



## lwilli201

man_rob said:


> At the risk of being flamed again for posting _any_ criticism of D*, but Swann's remark doesn't seem uncalled for. D* does remove channels from time to time.


Its not that he said it, it is said in an article about something else. It did not add to the article. It was a dig just thrown in, pure and simple.

He had already done a rant on TNT being turned off for Sunday Ticket in another article.


----------



## man_rob

lwilli201 said:


> It not that he said it, it is said in an article about something else. It did not add to the article. It was a dig just thrown in, pure and simple.
> 
> He had already done a rant on TNT being turned off for Sunday Ticket in another article.


It's his blog, and I still don't think he's out of line. D* has knocked channels off the air.


----------



## BudShark

Ok man_rob... what about this.

Today, is Sept. 11th. A day every American should wake up on and take stock of their personal life and assess what they have done for their neighbors and community because that is the only way this country gets better. Of course, if you choose to watch TV instead, don't turn on DirecTV because they probably turned off your favorite channel.

The DirecTV dig has nothing to do with the article and is purely a personal slap I wanted to throw in. Its poor journalism. It is what makes a site credible or not - and by throwing these in Swanni makes the site less credible. Now call it a blog, call it an editorial, call it what you want - but its still a personal dig that lends nothing to the reader except to let them know Swanni's personal feelings. Lets call it what it is.

Chris


----------



## Ed Campbell

When did Swann start being credible?


----------



## LameLefty

man_rob said:


> From what I've gathered, (here in this forum, so take it for what it's worth) even if they started moving it tomorrow, it would be Sat. at the very earliest that'd we'd see any new HD channels from that bird.


The most-recent published satellite elset is several days old. The bird could be in position and ready to go by now and we wouldn't know it.

Of course, that would just raise the question: why would Space Command withhold updated TLEs and would they do so at the request of a commercial satellite operator? We already know they do it for national security reasons for classified programs but would they do it for DirecTV if asked? "Come on guys, do us a solid. It's only for a couple of days and YOU guys know where our bird is after all. We just want to give our customers a surprise and destroy the credibility of some of our loudest web-critics . . . " :lol:


----------



## mhayes70

LameLefty said:


> The most-recent published satellite elset is several days old. The bird could be in position and ready to go by now and we wouldn't know it.
> 
> Of course, that would just raise the question: why would Space Command withhold updated TLEs and would they do so at the request of a commercial satellite operator? We already know they do it for national security reasons for classified programs but would they do it for DirecTV if asked? "Come on guys, do us a solid. It's only for a couple of days and YOU guys know where our bird is after all. We just want to give our customers a surprise and destroy the credibility of some of our loudest web-critics . . . " :lol:


:lol: That is what I am beginning to wonder. Maybe the bird is already in it's possition and we just don't know it yet. That would be a nice surprise!


----------



## jrodfoo

yeah It's just odd that we had new TLEs for a steady flow then BAM! really hope there isn't anything wrong..


----------



## man_rob

BudShark said:


> Ok man_rob... what about this.
> 
> Today, is Sept. 11th. A day every American should wake up on and take stock of their personal life and assess what they have done for their neighbors and community because that is the only way this country gets better. Of course, if you choose to watch TV instead, don't turn on DirecTV because they probably turned off your favorite channel.
> 
> The DirecTV dig has nothing to do with the article and is purely a personal slap I wanted to throw in. Its poor journalism. It is what makes a site credible or not - and by throwing these in Swanni makes the site less credible. Now call it a blog, call it an editorial, call it what you want - but its still a personal dig that lends nothing to the reader except to let them know Swanni's personal feelings. Lets call it what it is.
> 
> Chris


It's his blog. He was writing about channels being knocked off the air. D* also has been known to knock channels off the air. That is an undisputed fact, and not an undeserved knock of D*.

You don't have to read his blog. I would never take one person's opinion, blog, or a single news source as gospel. That site is not my first choice when looking for TV/satellite news and info, but it is in the mix.


----------



## jlancaster

I just wanted to say thanks to all you folks out there that have been keeping us up to date. Not only do you have a deep understanding of what is going on, but you know how to explain it to the layman (like me)! This is a combination that is truly rare.
I have learned a lot reading this and the tech thread and I just wanted to say a BIG THANKS is due!

Jason


----------



## Tigerman73

There's been no update cause I heard from a friend of a friend, who has a cousin that knows somebody that cleans the bathrooms at Boeing and he/she overheard from top sources that the Chinese shot one of those laser beams at it and the sat has been destroyed. D* is covering it up so all their customers won't leave before the next sat can be launched.


----------



## Indiana627

I wish they would just move D10 and turn the new HD on so I can stop coming here every 10 minutes hitting F5 as it is really starting to affect my work!

Manager: Mark, your work output has really slowed down the past couple of weeks.
Me: Sorry, I've been consumed by watching where satellite D10 is and when it will be operational.


----------



## PWenger

Indiana627 said:


> I wish they would just move D10 and turn the new HD on so I can stop coming here every 10 minutes hitting F5 as it is really starting to affect my work!


Truer words never spoken!! I am not a big drinker, don't use drugs, and don't gamble. But, man, do I realize now that I have an addictive personality.


----------



## Bly

LameLefty said:


> I'm wondering if Space Command isn't withholding an updated elset at Boeing/DirecTV's request.


I'm wondering the same thing.

I think D* could get this accomplished by saying publishing the TLE amounts to giving away trade secrets, IE when the sat is in position to broadcast. This is purely speculation.

Or maybe someone at NORAD is just having fun with us... Rocket scientists (and sat trackers) have an odd sense of humor


----------



## man_rob

LameLefty said:


> The most-recent published satellite elset is several days old. The bird could be in position and ready to go by now and we wouldn't know it.
> 
> Of course, that would just raise the question: why would Space Command withhold updated TLEs and would they do so at the request of a commercial satellite operator? We already know they do it for national security reasons for classified programs but would they do it for DirecTV if asked? "Come on guys, do us a solid. It's only for a couple of days and YOU guys know where our bird is after all. We just want to give our customers a surprise and destroy the credibility of some of our loudest web-critics . . . " :lol:


That is odd that they'd just stop publishing this information. It's not like the overall plan of D* isn't known, and withholding the satellite location at this late date would provide any competitive benefit. I also doubt that D* would ask them not to release it because they want to surprise _us_.

Well, I guess the only thing we can do is say, "When it gets there, it gets there." Past that, it is out of our hands.


----------



## garydean

mhayes70 said:


> :lol: That is what I am beginning to wonder. Maybe the bird is already in it's possition and we just don't know it yet. That would be a nice surprise!


Wouldn't we be able to tell by looking at 103(b) on the signal strength meter?


----------



## BudShark

man_rob said:


> It's his blog.


Interesting. When I go to tvpredictions.com I get to that story under the "HDTV Breaking News" section and right above the article title is the word "News". Oh well - guess that means I can't trust what Swanni says... :lol: (Ok - yes thats sarcasm and no I never trusted what he said).

Chris


----------



## borghe

man_rob said:


> It's his blog. He was writing about channels being going down due to a three alarm fire. D* has been known to remove channels to make room for other channels.


fixed for accuracy, and hopefully you see the difference. He is reporting about a fire that has prevented broadcasters from broadcasting, and then added that DirecTV removes channels from their lineup. The two have NOTHING to do with each other, no matter how broad a brush you try and paint with.


----------



## man_rob

BudShark said:


> Interesting. When I go to tvpredictions.com I get to that story under the "HDTV Breaking News" section and right above the article title is the word "News". Oh well - guess that means I can't trust what Swanni says... :lol: (Ok - yes thats sarcasm and no I never trusted what he said).
> 
> Chris


Yeah, and then there's this site:
http://weeklyworldnews.com/index


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, we've run long enough about Swammi and his site, please let us return to our regularly scheduled prayers and discussions about HD. :backtotop:

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## man_rob

borghe said:


> fixed for accuracy, and hopefully you see the difference. He is reporting about a fire that has prevented broadcasters from broadcasting, and then added that DirecTV removes channels from their lineup. The two have NOTHING to do with each other, no matter how broad a brush you try and paint with.


Whatever word games you want to play with it. Channels have been taken off the air because of fire, and because D chose to remove a channel to make room for for something else.


----------



## PoitNarf

LameLefty said:


> I'm wondering if Space Command isn't withholding an updated elset at Boeing/DirecTV's request.


Have they honored such requests in the past?


----------



## JLF

garydean said:


> Wouldn't we be able to tell by looking at 103(b) on the signal strength meter?


If there is no signal being sent we won't get one on the signal meters. If there was a signal being sent that they wanted us to see we probably could see it from its current location


----------



## cnmsales

PoitNarf said:


> Have they honored such requests in the past?


Would be interesting to know. I can see why D* would want to do this. Also with all the account updates coming on we could be seeing the channels tomorrow? Although wouldnt we be getting a signal reading on 103b from our receiver?


----------



## Carbon

Would we be getting just a guide update or would there be a software/firmware update sent?


----------



## Ken984

No firmware update needed just guide updates and a new authorization from D* to allow the channels.


----------



## Ed Campbell

[Grump, grump] Just spoke to a CSR and she said she wouldn't commit to anything more than "by the end of the month".


----------



## Bly

cnmsales said:


> Would be interesting to know. I can see why D* would want to do this. Also with all the account updates coming on we could be seeing the channels tomorrow? Although wouldnt we be getting a signal reading on 103b from our receiver?


When you start seeing a signal from 103b we should have channels, or at least very soon after they start transmitting they will turn the channels on.

While it's in motion and until it's finally parked the transmitters will be OFF. Once they flip the switch to on and we get signal on 103b they could also turn the channels on at basically the same time.


----------



## syphix

I spoke with a CSR yesterday and she said, and I quote:


> "I personally believe that U.S. Americans are unable to see the channels because, uhmmm, some people out there in our nation don't have signal on 103b and uh, I believe that our, I, expectation like such as uh, Sept. 19th, and uh, the Sept. 16th, everywhere like such as, and I believe that they should, uhhh, our HD channels over here in the US should help the US, uh, should help subscribers, it should help the HDTV and the channels so we will be able to build up our future, for us."


----------



## Bly

PoitNarf said:


> Have they honored such requests in the past?


Norad doesn't publish certain TLEs or intentionally mis-publishes information all the time, but those are generally govt sats.

It isn't far fetched to think that a good lawyer could convince our govt that publishing the TLE to one of it's privately owned sat is giving away trade secrets. Couple that to the fact that there is zero liability to the general public if the TLE isn't accurate, we don't really have the right or need to know the exact location of a privately own sat. IE the harm to the people is nil while the harm to the D* could be real, so there is no real reason to fight such a request.

So, I think it's a real possibility. The question is, would D* go through the hassle.

The only people who really know for sure what is going on: Norad (and several other countries govt agencies), directv, and boeing.

Anyone have a high up friend in Moscow? <sarcastic tone>


----------



## BudShark

syphix said:


> I spoke with a CSR yesterday


:lol: 

You've been on a roll lately... another classic!


----------



## LameLefty

syphix said:


> I spoke with a CSR yesterday and she said, and I quote:


I see Ms. Teen South Carolina got a job as a CSR after her 15 minutes of fame . . . :lol:


----------



## Hdhead

It's time to start a 24/7 103(b) transponder watch. I'll take the first 4 hour shift starting now.

Please sign up below for a your designated slot:

_______________________
_______________________
_______________________
_______________________
_______________________
_______________________
_______________________

:group:


----------



## donshan

LameLefty said:


> The most-recent published satellite elset is several days old. The bird could be in position and ready to go by now and we wouldn't know it.
> 
> Of course, that would just raise the question: why would Space Command withhold updated TLEs and would they do so at the request of a commercial satellite operator? We already know they do it for national security reasons for classified programs but would they do it for DirecTV if asked? "Come on guys, do us a solid. It's only for a couple of days and YOU guys know where our bird is after all. We just want to give our customers a surprise and destroy the credibility of some of our loudest web-critics . . . " :lol:


Whenever facts are lacking, speculation fills the void. I think this one is at least possible based on facts vs. most of the other wild rumors being posted. I am waiting for the post where someone "has proof " that D10 has been abducted by space aliens in a UFO! 

I don't think D* has much influence at Space Command, but Boeing sure does! Note two links:
1) Description of DirecTV 10 11 12 under Boeing's "defense-space" division.

http://www.boeing.com/defense-space/space/bss/factsheets/702/dtv10-11-12_factsheet.pdf

2) Link to the huge number of Department of Defense past and present programs Boeing is or has been part of. All these programs give Boeing a lot of close personal contacts within DOD if they wanted to use them. 
http://www.boeing.com/ids/a_to_z.html

If no more TLEs come out until after D10 goes live this could be the reason.
However, a new TLE released soon it would quickly eliminate this speculation too!


----------



## JLF

Then again it is always possible that there is no new tle because the bird isn't moving. I don't expect it to start moving until D* gets control.

I would imagine that the contract between D* and Boeing states that Boeing will test the bird once it is in orbit to make sure it is fully operational. Once they get through the tests D* will take delivery of the bird. At this point it will be moved from its testing location to it's operational position.

Unless it was in the contract I am not sure why Boeing would want to remain control of the bird any longer than it has to.


----------



## LameLefty

oakwcj said:


> Wow. I thought you would be the last one to succumb to the hysteria around here. [Although I realize you don't really believe that Space Command is withholding info.] Do you really think D*'s loudest critics are watching the elsets? This country is run by people without a shred of credibility and yet some people are still listening to them. There is no way to destroy the credibility of people who didn't have any to begin with.


It's not hysteria at all. Frankly, given how much this Administration is into the pockets of big money (and vice versa), NOTHING surprises me much anymore. Google around and look into full riot-gear SWAT raids to bust copyright infringement, all pushed at the behest of the RIAA and MPAA, and accompanied by officials of those organizations as if they are in charge of the cops. It HAS happened . . . you can't make that stuff up!

So if a big media company and its huge defense contractor partner politely requested Space Command (or more precisely, the not-much-publicized private company running Space-Track.org) to withhold a TLE for a few days, I do not doubt for an instant that it would happen. In fact, I would not be surprised if the company running Space-Track.org were not itself the IT/networking branch of another such defense contractor.

However, I have absolutely no idea if such a request was made and if the 16th is the date, there is no reason to suspect such a thing. If the 12th is the date, and there is a mysterious multi-day gap in TLE publishing for this particular spacecraft, then I will speculate that such a request was in fact made.


----------



## markrubi

JLF said:


> Then again it is always possible that there is no new tle because the bird isn't moving. I don't expect it to start moving until D* gets control.


I thought hand off was "imminent" yesterday? Does this word have a new meaning now? It shold have been hand off will happen soon. "Soon" allows for more wiggle room.


----------



## Indiana627

Oh boy, here we go...


----------



## syphix

ScoBuck & Scott G. have posted on the "other site" that handover should occur tomorrow (Wednesday).

ScoBuck also made a comment about how D* routinely starts broadcasting a channel, only to release a press release days to a week later. Could D* be starting some HD channels prior to this weekend, and releasing a press release on Sunday/Monday/Tuesday? When's a "launch"? When the channels appear, or when D* _says_ the channels appeared?

(sorry if I misquoted you ScoBuck, or that I "quoted" you at all!)


----------



## Tigerman73

The latest word I have and it's from some good sources at the Weekly World News...yes from the folks that brought you Bat Boy..the launch we watched on July 6th or 7th depending on where your at was really just old stock footage. Spaceway 1 and 2 are really HD mind control devices that makes you believe that more HD is right around the corner. They are being used to get us all to buy new equipment and extend contracts until the next "satellite" can be launched around the same time in 09 then we can all get excited for the next latest and greatest and once again extend our contracts. When will this madness be exposed?!! Stay tuned!


----------



## Tom Robertson

While we do moderate different threads differently, the tech thread very tightly for instance, and give this thread more latitude, we can't allow this thread to stray into political discourse. Yes, our main source of data is the government so some discussion of how they publicly operate is required, but please let us stay away from analogies to other administrations, big business, and other speculations.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## mhking

syphix said:


> I spoke with a CSR yesterday and she said, and I quote:


Was she from S. Carolina?


----------



## I WANT MORE

syphix said:


> I spoke with a CSR yesterday and she said, and I quote:


:lol: That is an instant classic. :lol:


----------



## oldfantom

LameLefty said:


> So if a big media company and its huge defense contractor partner politely requested Space Command (or more precisely, the not-much-publicized private company running Space-Track.org) to withhold a TLE for a few days, I do not doubt for an instant that it would happen. In fact, I would not be surprised if the company running Space-Track.org were not itself the IT/networking branch of another such defense contractor.


Staying away from the politics  , if D* had made a polite request, and I will grant the possibility, we will possibly never know. If it had been a formal request, Google Financials would have posted a link to the court filling.

To the polite request, and all other conspiracies of doom floating around here. I would say that the likelihood of a rumor being true is inversely proportional to the number of people who would have to keep it quiet. If there had been some problem with the sat, there would be some leak with credible facts. Sure, there is a time factor involved, but think about it, it is very hard to keep secrets in the internet age. If there had been a second shooter on the knoll, only about 20-50 people would have to keep quiet for forty years, plausible. Aliens at area 51, hundreds of employees, over 50 years, impossible. How many employees at D*, Boeing, the Marketing firms, et. that know what is going on with the launch and testing? Even in a short time frame, a Boeing emp would have blogged about it. Or a secretary for the presdent would have mentioned it over dinner in front of the teenager.


----------



## Alan Gordon

syphix said:


> ScoBuck also made a comment about how D* routinely starts broadcasting a channel, only to release a press release days to a week later. [/size]


This is INDEED true as both BravoHD+ (UniversalHD), ESPN2-HD, TNT-HD and the HD DNS channels were up days (usually) before a press release was issued... and I believe the same has been true for at least SOME of the SD channels...

~Alan


----------



## petergaryr

Well, considering the drama about the new channels, and for the sake of busy people, here is a template you can modify as necessary.

I am [so happy/pissed]. Here it is [fill in date] and D* [has done it/blew it again]. I knew they [would /wouldn't] come through.

All those new HD channels [that just lit up/that they promised] are [here/just a figment of their imagination]. In the future, when D* says they will do something I will [believe it/just ignore them]. After all this time, [it was worth the wait/we get nothing]. I'm going to [send them a thank you/call and cancel].


----------



## LameLefty

petergaryr said:


> Well, considering the drama about the new channels, and for the sake of busy people, here is a template you can modify as necessary.
> 
> I am [so happy/pissed]. Here it is [fill in date] and D* [has done it/blew it again]. I knew they [would /wouldn't] come through.
> 
> All those new HD channels [that just lit up/that they promised] are [here/just a figment of their imagination]. In the future, when D* says they will do something I will [believe it/just ignore them]. After all this time, [it was worth the wait/we get nothing]. I'm going to [send them a thank you/call and cancel].


:lol:

You win teh intarwebs!


----------



## Ken984

petergaryr said:


> Well, considering the drama about the new channels, and for the sake of busy people, here is a template you can modify as necessary.
> 
> I am [so happy/pissed]. Here it is [fill in date] and D* [has done it/blew it again]. I knew they [would /wouldn't] come through.
> 
> All those new HD channels [that just lit up/that they promised] are [here/just a figment of their imagination]. In the future, when D* says they will do something I will [believe it/just ignore them]. After all this time, [it was worth the wait/we get nothing]. I'm going to [send them a thank you/call and cancel].


Now that is a good one:lol:


----------



## Smthkd

mhking said:


> Was she from S. Carolina?


mhking!!! Dude! Where have you been! I haven't seen you on here a few years!!


----------



## cb7214

I say we all take D* to Peoples Court and and demand they give us a firm date or they have to pay us all .01 for each day we have to sift through 100's of posts looking for news on a date


----------



## man_rob

Has this been posted yet?



> DirecTV's new HD channels to launch on the 19th?
> 
> With DirecTV 10 in position, all the new HD channels could be released any day now, it appears now that a leaked internal document from DirecTV has revealed the day. While most believe that this Sunday the 16th, was the big day, this internal documents seems to imply that the day when the HD comes is next Wednesday the 19th. The channel lineup appears to be the same as we saw last week, but it's nice to get additional confirmation. The only thing we know for sure, is that all these new channels can't get here fast enough.
> 
> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/10/directvs-new-hd-channels-to-launch-on-the-19th/


----------



## Steve Robertson

Nice now I won't have to scan a million threads to find out what is going on.

Thanks


----------



## LameLefty

man_rob said:


> Has this been posted yet?


Yes, in several different threads. However, some posters here have internal sources at DirecTV that still say the first ones will go live tomorrow sometime. Add that to the fact that there hasn't been an updated TLE published in roughly 2 - 3 days and they might be onto something.

IF the satellite has moved during the "blackout" of TLE data, it's possible that the channels will light up a few at a time over the next several days, with the full initial slate ready within a week for a big publicity splash.


----------



## DCSholtis

man_rob said:


> Has this been posted yet?


I see engadgethd has been visiting here again...:lol:


----------



## bwaldron

DCSholtis said:


> I see engadgethd has been visiting here again...:lol:


----------



## Herdfan

DCSholtis said:


> I see engadgethd has been visiting here again...:lol:


And they still got it wrong.:lol:

At least the part about D*10 being in final position. So far as we know.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Okay, I was unaware that Boeing would drive the sat into the final orbit slot. Good info, thanks guys.


----------



## mhking

Smthkd said:


> mhking!!! Dude! Where have you been! I haven't seen you on here a few years!!


LOL -- I've been around, more lurking than anything else... :lol: (mind you work these days keeps me busier than a one-armed paper-hanger; I'm at channel 11 these days)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a 37" floor model from Micro Center a few weeks ago (got it for only $600!). Now, of course, this leaves me with the same kind of baited breath that everyone else has (and checking channel 499 every time I turn the set on)...


----------



## purtman

LameLefty said:


> Yes, in several different threads. However, some posters here have internal sources at DirecTV that still say the first ones will go live tomorrow sometime. Add that to the fact that there hasn't been an updated TLE published in roughly 2 - 3 days and they might be onto something.
> 
> IF the satellite has moved during the "blackout" of TLE data, it's possible that the channels will light up a few at a time over the next several days, with the full initial slate ready within a week for a big publicity splash.


This seems to make a lot of sense. D* has put channels on-line long before announcing them. For them to have an announcement on the 16th isn't its standard. If D* moves some on-line beginning tomorrow, that would allow it get real production-type test. Then there could be a big rollout on the 19th.


----------



## borghe

purtman said:


> This seems to make a lot of sense. D* has put channels on-line long before announcing them. For them to have an announcement on the 16th isn't its standard.


I agree with this entirely. DirecTV has never in my ten years as a customer, celebrated something's launch before or even right at launch (not including actual satellites). It has ALWAYS been after the fact. I would be shocked if at least a couple of channels didn't go up before their emmy party. I wouldn't die of a heart attack, but I would be shocked.


----------



## dbsdave

borghe said:


> I agree with this entirely. DirecTV has never in my ten years as a customer, celebrated something's launch before or even right at launch (not including actual satellites). It has ALWAYS been after the fact. I would be shocked if at least a couple of channels didn't go up before their emmy party. I wouldn't die of a heart attack, but I would be shocked.


Yah its going to be a real party pooper if they arent any new channels. They at least better have some darn specific info about the upcoming channels to share at the party if there aren't.


----------



## BudShark

Ok - I'm convinced.

Some channels will turn on between tonight and Friday.
Official announcement and press release around the emmy's.
There will be an updated TLE published within the next 24-36 hours showing D10 is now close to or in position.

Ok - I've done my speculating for today. Its definitely been an adventure with this one.

Chris


----------



## EaglePC

Sat 103 (b) still all 0's (should we ig nore this) ?
D10 is @ orbit location of operation ?
The new HD Channels will be out on or about Sept 16th,or 19th?
Ch 499 still display searching fr signal ?
I notice there is no more national geographic in HD previews ?


----------



## bjdraw

DCSholtis said:


> I see engadgethd has been visiting here again...:lol:


Actually Scott from Satguys emailed me, if I'd seen it here first I would have linked to this forum.

Plus, I'm always visiting here, I just don't post much.


----------



## EaglePC

engadgethd is a RUMOR PAGE.


----------



## mhayes70

I am placing my bet that D10 is almost in it's final position and will be there tomorrow when they hand it over to Directv.


----------



## ScoBuck

I'm hearing that it already stationkeeping.

Just hope that's true.


----------



## dedalus_00

ScoBuck said:


> I'm hearing that it already stationkeeping.
> 
> Just hope that's true.


Is this coming from inside D*? If so, could the handover be taking place as we speak (type)? :eek2:


----------



## syphix

"stationkeeping"? What's that mean?

edit: Thanks, Wikipedia!:up:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orbital_stationkeeping


----------



## DCSholtis

bjdraw said:


> Actually Scott from Satguys emailed me, if I'd seen it here first I would have linked to this forum.
> 
> Plus, I'm always visiting here, I just don't post much.


Thats cool. Scott gets his info from here too..:lol:


----------



## bwaldron

dedalus_00 said:


> Is this coming from inside D*? If so, could the handover be taking place as we speak (type)? :eek2:


ScoBuck's info is generally quite solid and well-sourced.


----------



## rpjones68

EaglePC said:


> Sat 103 (b) still all 0's (should we ig nore this) ?
> D10 is @ orbit location of operation ?
> The new HD Channels will be out on or about Sept 16th,or 19th?
> Ch 499 still display searching fr signal ?
> I notice there is no more national geographic in HD previews ?


My Sat 103 (b) was at 40 on one today and 30 on another


----------



## syphix

rpjones68 said:


> My Sat 103 (b) was at 40 on one today and 30 on another


Please don't post false statements. You only get our hopes up!


----------



## binkatl

syphix said:


> Please don't post false statements. You only get our hopes up!


How do you know it's a false statement? We have heard from reliable sources that D10 might be in parked orbit, and from other reliable sources that the handoff to D* is "imminent." I know lots of people have posted for the last month that they are getting intermittent signals from 103(b), but the truth is, eventually it's going to have to be true. Why not now?


----------



## Milominderbinder2

EaglePC said:


> engadgethd is a RUMOR PAGE.


Eagle,

The rumor I am thinking about is that very soon you will owe all of us $5 a piece:










Can we pool everyone's $250,000 together and through a party for the DIRECTV development team?

By the way, you are very generous!

- Craig


----------



## syphix

binkatl said:


> How do you know it's a false statement?


Because _*I*_ don't have signal on 103(b)!! 

Seriously, though, if there is spurious signal on 103(b), then great....we're getting closer! :up:


----------



## BobbyK

I just went on line to pay my bill and this is what came up.

09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $115.37 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.40 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.40 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.40 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## Sirshagg

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Eagle,
> 
> The rumor I am thinking about is that very soon you will owe all of us $5 a piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we pool everyone's $250,000 together and through a party for the DIRECTV development team?
> 
> By the way, you are very generous!
> 
> - Craig


Only if they give me MRV. Than *absolutely*!


----------



## cygnusloop

BobbyK said:


> I just went on line to pay my bill and this is what came up.
> 
> 09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $115.37
> 09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.40
> 09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.40
> 09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.40
> 09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/10/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00


It is being discussed here.


----------



## dogs31

Does anybody know when the guide will be soon updated to show the HD channels?


----------



## Ken984

dogs31 said:


> Does anybody know when the guide will be soon updated to show the HD channels?


I think they will wait till the day before.


----------



## Alan Gordon

dogs31 said:


> Does anybody know when the guide will be soon updated to show the HD channels?


Probably not until the channels are viewable.

~Alan


----------



## dbsdave

Alan Gordon said:


> Probably not until the channels are viewable.
> 
> ~Alan


I think in the past most of the time new channels appear in the guide in advance, sometimes well in advance, like 5 or more days.


----------



## Alan Gordon

dbsdave said:


> I think in the past most of the time new channels appear in the guide in advance, sometimes well in advance, like 5 or more days.


Years ago, back in the 90s, they did this... sometimes up to two weeks in advance!

However, for many a year now, the channels appear in the guide when you're able to view them... no sooner.

DirecTV could change this given the excitement over the HD launch, but given their track record, I do not expect them to.

~Alan


----------



## purtman

As I recall, BTN didn't appear until the morning it was available. The first show was on at 8 p.m. EST. I was up at 2 a.m. that day and it still wasn't in the guide. It didn't appear until later in the morning.


----------



## Alan Gordon

purtman said:


> As I recall, BTN didn't appear until the morning it was available. The first show was on at 8 p.m. EST. I was up at 2 a.m. that day and it still wasn't in the guide. It didn't appear until later in the morning.


BravoHD+, TNT-HD and ESPN2-HD all popped up when the channel became viewable. At least one of these channels (I don't remember which, although I think it was either BravoHD+ or ESPN2-HD) was still not in the guide after I got home from work that night (5:00 - 7:00 P.M. EDT)... but showed up shortly after...

While I wasn't aware of how it worked with BTN, and the difference might be due to the fact that DirecTV advertised the channel coming on that day, most SD channels... like CW-DNS and Chiller to name a few did not show up in the guide until these channels could be viewed (or in the case of CW, applied for/activated)

Why DirecTV does it this way, I don't know... I personally prefer the older days when they put a place for the channel in the guide and announced the channel as coming on such and such a date, but they haven't done this in years...

~Alan


----------



## MiamiPhins

I'm showing a reading of 7on the signal meter on transponder 4 of 103(a) which I've never seen before tonight. Could we be close?


----------



## LameLefty

MiamiPhins said:


> I'm showing a reading of 7on the signal meter on transponder 4 of 103(a) which I've never seen before tonight. Could we be close?


103(a) is one of the current spotbeams off Spaceway 1. Sorry.


----------



## cnmsales

you need to be looking at sat 103B not 103A.


----------



## MiamiPhins

LameLefty said:


> 103(a) is one of the current spotbeams off Spaceway 1. Sorry.


Is it going to be at 103(b)?


----------



## gregory

MiamiPhins said:


> I'm showing a reading of 7on the signal meter on transponder 4 of 103(a) which I've never seen before tonight. Could we be close?


Still all 0's for me

Edit: oops, didn't notice he was talking about 103(a)


----------



## LameLefty

MiamiPhins said:


> Is it going to be at 103(b)?


103(a) or (b) is just how the software differentiates between the two satellite signal bands. The actual orbital slot for D10 will be 103.77 degrees W. Spaceway 1 is around 102.88 W, more or less.


----------



## dogs31

LameLefty said:


> 103(a) or (b) is just how the software differentiates between the two satellite signal bands. The actual orbital slot for D10 will be 103.77 degrees W. Spaceway 1 is around 102.88 W, more or less.


Are we there yet? Are we there yet? It seems like my guide is showing upcoming for the PPVS from 9/12 - 9/16? It is a sign?


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD

Sorry if this is off topic a bit. But when looking at 103 (a) is it normal for it to take so long to read the signal. It seems like it takes a while for it to read , I believe , Transponder 2,4 and 6. Readings around 95 to 97. The others remain at zero.


----------



## Drew2k

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit. But when looking at 103 (a) is it normal for it to take so long to read the signal. It seems like it takes a while for it to read , I believe , Transponder 2,4 and 6. Readings around 95 to 97. The others remain at zero.


Yes. 99° and 103°(a) take a much longer time to populate than 101°, 110°, and 119°. Why? You got me ...


----------



## RAD

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit. But when looking at 103 (a) is it normal for it to take so long to read the signal. It seems like it takes a while for it to read , I believe , Transponder 2,4 and 6. Readings around 95 to 97. The others remain at zero.


The H20's and H21's are know or being VERY slow in reading the Ka band signal strengths, it's 'normal'. Since 103(a) is Spaceway 1, which is nothing but spotbeams for HD LIL's it's normal for some TP's to be zeros for the beams that don't reach you.


----------



## lwilli201

HOAGIEHEAD said:


> Sorry if this is off topic a bit. But when looking at 103 (a) is it normal for it to take so long to read the signal. It seems like it takes a while for it to read , I believe , Transponder 2,4 and 6. Readings around 95 to 97. The others remain at zero.


That is normal. The ones you get a signal are your spot beams or adjoining spot beams.


----------



## HOAGIEHEAD

Thank you Drew & Rad. Thanks alot everyone!!


----------



## bigref

On a H20 my 103a is 25 on #1 and 45 on #2, the rest are Zero, I live in Baltimore. Is that normal?

103b all zero's Will I even be able to get the new HD when its light up or do I need a new alignment?


----------



## Alan Gordon

lwilli201 said:


> That is normal. The ones you get a signal are your spot beams or adjoining spot beams.


Yep! For instance, I don't have HD-LIL (not even SD-LIL), but I get readings from either every transponder on 103(a), or all but one (I can't remember right now).

As far as why it might take longer for the 99 and 103 spots, it might have something to do with the fact that most of the transponders on 101 are CONUS, all at 110, and as for 119, well, odds are that the spots are bigger on 119 which means more people fall under those spot-beams?

KU satellites offer higher powered beams?

KA's susceptibility to interference?

Dumb luck?

~Alan


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

bigref said:


> On a H20 my 103a is 25 on #1 and 45 on #2, the rest are Zero, I live in Baltimore. Is that normal?
> 
> 103b all zero's Will I even be able to get the new HD when its light up or do I need a new alignment?


I am in Glen Burnie so we should have about the same reading's.

On 103a I get

1-6 85 92 0 96 79 89

17 0

You need to have your dish re-aligned.


----------



## bigref

but my reading is 35 and 49 # 1 and 2, Am I missing somthing


----------



## Dolly

bigref said:


> but my reading is 35 and 49 # 1 and 2, Am I missing somthinhg


I'm getting only zeros so may be I'm missing everything  I had numbers earlier, but not now


----------



## purtman

I just saw something interesting. On Chs. 255 (used to be ION) and 608 (used to be Versus), the guide points to their new channels. However, at 5 a.m. CST tomorrow, it says "To Be Announced" for both of them. Could 6 a.m. be the switch over for two of the new HD stations?


----------



## gator5000e

My guide says Versus is now on 603, which it is. And it lists programing for a week (that's as far as I went). Something is happening.


----------



## purtman

Look at 608. It says that Versus has switched to 603. However, at 5 a.m. it switches to "To Be Announced.". Ch. 255 also lists ION as switching to 305 in the guide. But at 5 a.m., it also says "To Be Announced". I wouldn't be surprised to see something in the a.m. Oh, please! Oh, please! Oh, please!


----------



## lwilli201

purtman said:


> I just saw something interesting. On Chs. 255 (used to be ION) and 608 (used to be Versus), the guide points to their new channels. However, at 5 a.m. CST tomorrow, it says "To Be Announced" for both of them. Could 6 a.m. be the switch over for two of the new HD stations?


HD channels that also have an SD channel will have the same number. Since nothing has those channel numbers now, do not count on any HD channels there tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Gordon

lwilli201 said:


> HD channels that also have an SD channel will have the same number. Since nothing has those channel numbers now, do not count on any HD channels there tomorrow.


We know that DirecTV is sticking in HD channels without a SD simulcasts in the SD channel areas (MHD/332, Smithsonian-HD/267), and there are more HD only channels being added soon that will need a place to go...

Personally, I think 255 would be a great place for MGM-HD to go since it would be stuck in with AMC and TCM. Adding a MPEG4 simulcast of HDNet Movies to that area would be cool as well...

That being said, I don't expect we'll see anything new on 255 tomorrow... but it might explain why DirecTV chose to move ION (besides putting it in a more organized place)...

~Alan


----------



## purtman

True, but aren't there some others (other than Smithsonian) that do not have a simulcast channel?


----------



## Alan Gordon

purtman said:


> True, but aren't there some others (other than Smithsonian) that do not have a simulcast channel?


HDNet
HDNet Movies
Universal-HD
MHD (332)
Smithsonian-HD (267)
MGM-HD

HGTV-HD and Food-HD are not simulcasts of their respective channels, but it appears DirecTV will be treating them as such.

As I said above, I really think the 250 range would be a good place for MGM-HD and a MPEG4 simulcast of HDNet Movies.

~Alan


----------



## lwilli201

purtman said:


> True, but aren't there some others (other than Smithsonian) that do not have a simulcast channel?


HDNet
HDNet Movies
Universal HD
MGM HD
MHD HD
Smithsonian HD

These are the channels without an SD simulcast that will be in the Directv HD Extra Pack.

For new subs after 9/19 will have to pay 4.99 for this pack. Current subs with HD access will be grandfathered and get these channels at no extra cost.

The HD channels you get will depend on which package you have. You will get the HD channel for the SD channels you have in your package.


----------



## Baldmaga

It's 9/12, let the watchful eyes peer onto their EPG's


----------



## Brandon428

Baldmaga said:


> It's 9/12, let the watchful eyes peer onto their EPG's[/QUOTE
> 
> If it is coming today it won't be till much later today.


----------



## cbayus

I know this won’t quell all of the rumors, but let’s asses what dates all of the rumors lye 9/12- 9/19. One week. So I think it’s safe to saying (baring the Death Star coming and blowing it out of orbit) we will have new HD channels in the next week.

I guess my point here is sometime in the next week we all will be as giddy as a schoolgirl...


----------



## HD30TV

Anytime during, or after, late evening Thursday would be a _great time_ for D* to activate all the new HD additions (that they're rolling out initially)!

[will receive AU9-S/WB68 and be mounting/installing them that afternoon/evening; already have HR20-700 & BBCs]


----------



## EaglePC

Yes its around 4:15AM 9/12
Been watching TV since Midnight;seen weird stations go off air and then aquire guide
so i called D 15 minutes ago yes a fewnewer HD Channels will be out this early morning .
CSR's hard to believe sat 103 (b) still shows 0's so not trying to spread a false rumor its just whats going on


----------



## FlyBono24

I checked a few minutes ago and they were still all 0's for me as well...


----------



## pete4192

Yep..all 0's here, too....and no new HD channels in the Guide.


----------



## EaglePC

Strange 103 (a) was 
1-8 89 45 99 34 89 32
17-24 0
now 9/12 4:15AM
1-8 81 0 95 17 79 7
17-24 0

did my dish go out of line ?


----------



## aramus8

EaglePC said:


> Strange 103 (a) was
> 1-8 89 45 99 34 89 32
> 17-24 0
> now 9/12 4:15AM
> 1-8 81 0 95 17 79 7
> 17-24 0
> 
> did my dish go out of line ?


I've seen this happen for months. In the day time 103(a) is 3 to 7 higher on each translator, that I get a signal from, than it is at night. Just the opposite with 99, as at night it is 7 to 12 higher on the 3 translators I see than in the day time. Of course everything but one is over 300 miles from me.


----------



## Azdeadwood

EaglePC said:


> Strange 103 (a) was
> 1-8 89 45 99 34 89 32
> 17-24 0
> now 9/12 4:15AM
> 1-8 81 0 95 17 79 7
> 17-24 0
> 
> did my dish go out of line ?


What channels are on 103 (a)? I get all zero's and all of my HD & SD (Premium Package with LA and NYC feeds) content works fine.


----------



## FlyBono24

Sorry if this has already been answered... but were they going to shift some existing channels from an existing satellite to the new one?

Azdeadwood, my 103(a) signals are all showing up... so I dunno...


----------



## mlcdorgan

I am in North East Texas and all my transponders are either N/A or 0. I have Converters connected on back and passed test on channel 499 on both HR20-700's.


----------



## syphix

Nothing yet....

waiting....

waiting....

(remember: they might not even come on today! )


----------



## petergaryr

mlcdorgan said:


> I am in North East Texas and all my transponders are either N/A or 0. I have Converters connected on back and passed test on channel 499 on both HR20-700's.


That is what you should be seeing until the channels are active.


----------



## John4924

This has been posted in another thread....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98386

Is anyone at home to see if this channel shows up in the guide?

Maybe a sign of things to come???


----------



## Carbon

Anyone at home want to check 245 and 75.


----------



## markymouse

Just checked. ...

245 is still regular old tnt for me....


----------



## The Scotsman

markymouse said:


> Just checked. ...
> 
> 245 is still regular old tnt for me....


Same here - and I'm still getting zeros on 103b......


----------



## Carbon

If you are on 245 and press up or down it does not change to HD?


----------



## Juppers

That would be a negative on changing to hd from pushing up or down on 245. 
Also negative using channel up or down.


----------



## markymouse

No change here...

channel lineup is as it always was..

still waiting


----------



## The Scotsman

markymouse said:


> No change here...
> 
> channel lineup is as it always was..
> 
> still waiting


So say I.


----------



## FeelForce1

Carbon said:


> Anyone at home want to check 245 and 75.


245 has always been TNT SD...Nothing new.
Tom


----------



## oldfantom

I think we can start the 6/19 discussion.


----------



## smiddy

Today ain't over, yet! ;-)


----------



## TimGoodwin

oldfantom said:


> I think we can start the 6/19 discussion.


Do I really have to wait until June??


----------



## FeelForce1

LOL


----------



## Carbon

FeelForce1 said:


> 245 has always been TNT SD...Nothing new.
> Tom


You are correct however if you look at the DirecTv.com guide it shows 245 as TNTHD now.


----------



## chopperjc

TimGoodwin said:


> Do I really have to wait until June??


:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## smiddy

Carbon said:


> You are correct however if you look at the DirecTv.com guide it shows 245 as TNTHD now.


I can confirm this, it does indeed say TNTHD with Charmed in HD. It is the same as channel 75 however.


----------



## FeelForce1

Carbon said:


> You are correct however if you look at the DirecTv.com guide it shows 245 as TNTHD now.


Hmmmm. That's interesting, but hopefully a good thing. Fingers been crossed and now cramped. Ouch.


----------



## PWenger

I think we have exhausted the speculation ideas and what we believe to be "landmarks". Barring a catastrophic sat failure (and no, I am not claiming I have information. No rumor here...move on), I think we are down to when it turns on, it turns on. Would love it now, lived this long without it, will survive until it is ready.

I do not claim to be able to evaluate the merits of the speculation or insider information here. I am sure some is spot on, some is highly educated guesses based on solid information, some is wishful thinking, and some is just reporting in good faith on erroneous information. But unless someone gets a call from Directv's CEO and he suddenly decides to break about 200 SEC insider trading laws, I will just watch the TLEs drift and hope that my email pops up when the "When the Channels Light Up Subscription Thread" goes active.

I mean, wouldn't it just suck if some guy in IT had plans this weekend and started changing the Online Guide Info so he wouldn't have to go in on a Sunday morning? We'd go insane...


----------



## ivoaraujo

Is TNT 245 the only channel in HD today?
We are almost there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FeelForce1

ivoaraujo said:


> Is TNT 245 the only channel in HD today?
> We are almost there!!!!!!!!!!!!


245 is not Hd yet. It's just showing up in the online guide as such.


----------



## Sirshagg

FeelForce1 said:


> 245 is not Hd yet. It's just showing up in the online guide as such.


537 shows as ShoHD.
501 is still HBO


----------



## Sintori

Carbon said:


> You are correct however if you look at the DirecTv.com guide it shows 245 as TNTHD now.


I thought you were joking, but there it is (literally) in B & W!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## syphix

SOMETHING'S afoot....these aren't typo's....(I hope)


----------



## mhking

syphix said:


> SOMETHING'S afoot....these aren't typo's....(I hope)


Yes, my foot *is *a foot.


----------



## smiddy

Today is going to be a great day! HD is coming, HD is coming, put your glasses down, HD is coming...


----------



## upnorth

markymouse said:


> Just checked. ...
> 
> 245 is still regular old tnt for me....


When the time comes you will see two channel 245's in your receivers guide just like your locals the first one being HD in MPEG-4 and channel 75 will remain the MPEG-2 version.


----------



## chopperjc

syphix said:


> SOMETHING'S afoot....these aren't typo's....(I hope)


OK Mr. Holmes. What do we do next?


----------



## PersMD

upnorth said:


> When the time comes you will see two channel 245's in your receivers guide just like your locals the first one being HD in MPEG-4 and channel 75 will remain the MPEG-2 version.


In the past, Channel 75 has always been the HD version.


----------



## BudShark

chopperjc said:


> OK Mr. Holmes. What do we do next?


I suggest we flood the Internet forums with speculations, early sightings, conjecture, and general Tom Foolery until we get the REAL channels!!!! 

Chris


----------



## DarkAudit

BudShark said:


> I suggest we flood the Internet forums with speculations, early sightings, conjecture, and general Tom Foolery until we get the REAL channels!!!!
> 
> Chris


So... business as usual? :lol:


----------



## chopperjc

BudShark said:


> I suggest we flood the Internet forums with speculations, early sightings, conjecture, and general Tom Foolery until we get the REAL channels!!!!
> 
> Chris


That is just funny!

(even for a gator fan)


----------



## syphix

BudShark said:


> I suggest we flood the Internet forums with speculations


Done


> ...early sightings...


Done.


> ...conjecture...


(thumbs through dictionary...) Done...?


> ...and general Tom Foolery until we get the REAL channels!!!!


In progress!


----------



## upnorth

PersMD said:


> In the past, Channel 75 has always been the HD version.


And your point is?
And 75 will remain the MPEG-2 HD version for some time.
I am just saying I believe they will be adding the MPEG-4 Version from D10 just like they do the locals you will see two channel 245's the first being the HD version.
The same as when they add NFL Network in HD you will see two channel 212's the first being the MPEG-4 HD version and so on.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wonder if some of us will need our dish's realigned because the installers didn't do the "dither" adjustment correctly?


----------



## jlancaster

theratpatrol said:


> Wonder if some of us will need our dish's realigned because the installers didn't do the "dither" adjustment correctly?


That is what I was wondering...


----------



## markrubi

smiddy said:


> Today is going to be a great day! HD is coming, HD is coming, put your glasses down, HD is coming...


I hope you recover from the let down if it does not happen today.


----------



## Indiana627

upnorth said:


> And your point is?
> And 75 will remain the MPEG-2 HD version for some time.
> I am just saying I believe they will be adding the MPEG-4 Version from D10 just like they do the locals you will see two channel 245's the first being the HD version.
> The same as when they add NFL Network in HD you will see two channel 212's the first being the MPEG-4 HD version and so on.


This is correct from what I understand. All current national MPEG2 channels that have a SD counterpart (ESPN, ESPN2 and TNT) will continue to have they're current MPEG2 channels in the 70s but they will ALSO have an MPEG4 version on the same channel number as the SD channel. So once all is said and done, 245 will be TNT-HD MPEG4, the second 245 will be TNT SD and 75 will be TNT-HD MPEG2 (and same with ESPN and ESPN2).


----------



## dmurphy

jlancaster said:


> That is what I was wondering...


I know I did -- thank goodness that the 110 and 119 were out of whack, which led me to call, which led to a realignment ......


----------



## Steve Robertson

I hope they put the ST games on MPEG 4 because I thought last week's games looked just plain horrible. I know they are going to be MPEG 2 this year but I just hope they mirror them on the new bird


----------



## chopperjc

Steve Robertson said:


> I hope they put the ST games on MPEG 4 because I thought last week's games looked just plain horrible. I know they are going to be MPEG 2 this year but I just hope they mirror them on the new bird


They are not. They have announced that. Next year they should switch.


----------



## upnorth

theratpatrol said:


> Wonder if some of us will need our dish's realigned because the installers didn't do the "dither" adjustment correctly?


I would think that if you get 101 good and 110 good 103 should fall in pretty good and of course those that have there locals on 103a now good should have no problem.
Am I correct in thinking this ? or is there other adjustments ?


----------



## jlancaster

dmurphy said:


> I know I did -- thank goodness that the 110 and 119 were out of whack, which led me to call, which led to a realignment ......


Watched as a "tech" put up a slimline at my mother-in-laws house...didn't even come close to "dithering". But there was a language barrier involved so I let it go. I'm not even sure he knew what to do even if he understood english. Oh well it was just the mother-in-laws not mine .


----------



## bnash972

Listen to us! I seriously want to know how hard the lurkers from D* laugh at us every day !rolling . This is educational, it’s torture, and I have to say its fun too. I love it, but I’m sick of it. Give us our HD!!!


----------



## jlancaster

upnorth said:


> I would think that if you get 101 good and 110 good 103 should fall in pretty good and of course those that have there locals on 103a now good should have no problem.
> Am I correct in thinking this ? or is there other adjustments ?


It just wouldn't be peaked.


----------



## Steve Robertson

chopperjc said:


> They are not. They have announced that. Next year they should switch.


Well that really sucks I am glad I didn't pay for super sucker then.


----------



## roconnell

syphix said:


> I spoke with a CSR yesterday and she said, and I quote:


Exactly why we should (no offense to SYPHIX) have a sticky announcement asking people to STOP POSTING WHAT CSR's SAY.


----------



## mcbeevee

Wonder if D* wants to make sure the mpeg-4 HD version of TNT is available before the "Sunday Ticket mpeg-2 Shutdown" happens this Sunday (16th)?


----------



## syphix

roconnell said:


> Exactly why we should (no offense to SYPHIX) have a sticky announcement asking people to STOP POSTING WHAT CSR's SAY.


That was...a...joke....


----------



## oldfantom

Well my previous post was initially a typo, but I think I will go ahead and thing in terms of 6/19. This what I used to do in college to prepare my folks for my grades. From mid terms on, I would tell them I was getting a grade lower, then the B or C looked like I had been busting my hump instead of drinking too much. Did not work out too well for those 2 F's. But still 6/19...


----------



## swans

mcbeevee said:


> Wonder if D* wants to make sure the mpeg-4 HD version of TNT is available before the "Sunday Ticket mpeg-2 Shutdown" happens this Sunday (16th)?


I would guess this would be the first move!


----------



## Baldmaga

swans said:


> I would guess this would be the first move!


Why? Because it's logical? :lol:


----------



## syphix

HBOHD channel 70 missing from online guide...
HBOHD channel 509 missing from online guide...
SHOHD channel 71 missing from online guide...
SHOHD channel 543 missing from online guide...

Film at 11...


----------



## LameLefty

syphix said:


> HBOHD channel 70 missing from online guide...
> HBOHD channel 509 missing from online guide...
> SHOHD channel 71 missing from online guide...
> 
> Film at 11...


Let's hope it's before 11:00 . . .


----------



## seern

All 4 channels are still visible in the guide on my H20.


----------



## purtman

I can't even see the on-line guide now. The drop-down on the left is missing entries this morning.


----------



## Herdfan

seern said:


> All 4 channels are still visible in the guide on my H20.


He means the online guide at directv.com

And yes they are missing.


----------



## darekd

Channel 537 is now SHOHD


----------



## MIAMI1683

Ok so I had this problem originally on Monday night. (see prev. post) I called and was told it was tech. difficulties and happening all over florida. They came back up about half time. (all of them) but mine included loosing ESPN HD also which is why in called ( no hd monday night football) Hopefuelly its part of the final system check nationally to make sure when it lights up it will work.


----------



## syphix

The online guide (at DirecTV.com) tends to change before the program guide on your receiver.


----------



## syphix

In the middle of all the HBO's (in the online guide), lies "510 DTV" with the show "Are you High Definition ready?"

Was that always there?? 

EDIT: Yep...guess so...I'm catching up...talk slowly to me today.


----------



## Steve Robertson

syphix said:


> The online guide (at DirecTV.com) tends to change before the program guide on your receiver.


May I ask how far in advance???


----------



## syphix

Steve Robertson said:


> May I ask how far in advance???


There's no real set in stone time...but I've seen updates online that NEVER make it to the receiver.


----------



## FeelForce1

I know this is way off topic and it probably will be removed, but it's great news that Kevin Everett of the Bills has movement in his extremities and can breathe on his own. So happy for him and his family!


----------



## syphix

IMO: The online changes might have _nothing_ to do with impending HD channels lighting up. They might be solely for the "Remote Booking" (online scheduling of shows on the HR20) feature, and that's it. We'll have to wait and see. No "new" HD channels have appeared in the online guide yet.


----------



## PTopo

syphix said:


> In the middle of all the HBO's (in the online guide), lies "510 DTV" with the show "Are you High Definition ready?"
> 
> Online guide shows channel 92 with the same title but I when i try to go to 92 it says "channel not available."


----------



## oakwcj

For all you Firesign Theatre fans out there, I guess we're all bozos on this bus, everything you know is wrong, and the terrible news drought continues.


----------



## markrubi

Someone with inside contact or knowledge just come out and say if it is going to happen today. Put it to rest..... So we can start "when are the next channels coming" posting frenzy


----------



## Tom Robertson

PTopo said:


> syphix said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of all the HBO's (in the online guide), lies "510 DTV" with the show "Are you High Definition ready?"
> 
> Online guide shows channel 92 with the same title but I when i try to go to 92 it says "channel not available."
> 
> 
> 
> These are reminder channels that appear and disappear with some canned programming asking people to verify BBCs are attached, tune to channel 499 to test, etc.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom
Click to expand...


----------



## Howie

FeelForce1 said:


> I know this is way off topic and it probably will be removed, but it's great news that Kevin Everett of the Bills has movement in his extremities and can breathe on his own. So happy for him and his family!


Good news is never off topic. I was so happy to hear this.


----------



## John4924

mcbeevee said:


> Wonder if D* wants to make sure the mpeg-4 HD version of TNT is available before the "Sunday Ticket mpeg-2 Shutdown" happens this Sunday (16th)?


I know this has probably been answered elsewhere, but for the time being, there will be two TNT-HD channels [one mpeg4 and one mpeg2]? And I assume this will be the same for ESPN & ESPN2?

So if they "shut-down" the mpeg2 TNT [channel 75] this weekend to fit football, this means that subs that have not upgraded to H20 or HR20 will not be able to watch TNT-HD? And these mpeg2 channels will eventually disappear?

Sorry, but this all gets so confusing sometimes, and I am thankful that you guys are out there to explain it to folks like me.


----------



## Ken984

Does anyone have any evidence that they will mirror the existing channels in MPEG4? I think its the right thing to do but I wonder if they are just going to move the channel assignments and leave them mpeg2 for now.


----------



## noneroy

FWIW, I think that PDF from that other forum is complete BS. No one makes a PPT that crappy. It looks doctored and fake and the only information in it is from the message boards (the channels added).

The tiers for pricing seems to be common sense/gleaned from D* history/message boards. Which may be right or wrong, but it looks like crap.

As childish as it sounds, I don't think something like that from D* would have the header/title font running into the D* logo. It looks like some board member there wanted to look like he rolls 20s. Also, the guy who posted it only has 7 posts....not the most reliable of people.

Sorry, I was just looking at it again and was amazed by what some people will believe.


----------



## VeniceDre

noneroy said:


> FWIW, I think that PDF from that other forum is complete BS. No one makes a PPT that crappy. It looks doctored and fake and the only information in it is from the message boards (the channels added).
> 
> The tiers for pricing seems to be common sense/gleaned from D* history/message boards. Which may be right or wrong, but it looks like crap.
> 
> As childish as it sounds, I don't think something like that from D* would have the header/title font running into the D* logo. It looks like some board member there wanted to look like he rolls 20s. Also, the guy who posted it only has 7 posts....not the most reliable of people.
> 
> Sorry, I was just looking at it again and was amazed by what some people will believe.


Well if you don't believe the pdf take a look at this one:

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9937&d=1189317936

Now do you believe?

The channels and packaging are for real.


----------



## oldfantom

noneroy said:


> FWIW, I think that PDF from that other forum is complete BS. No one makes a PPT that crappy. It looks doctored and fake ...


To be honest, my power points all look very simple, as I spend more time on content than flash.



noneroy said:


> As childish as it sounds, I don't think something like that from D* would have the header/title font running into the D* logo.


You would be surprised what I have seen from $300+ per hour consultants.



noneroy said:


> Sorry, I was just looking at it again and was amazed by what some people will believe.


So true.


----------



## smiddy

Channel 278, Discovery is not available currently with the obligatory *NO NEED TO CALL US*, HD is coming, HD is coming, put your eye glasses down, HD is coming...:maniacal-laughter:


----------



## oldfantom

VeniceDre said:


> Well if you don't believe the pdf take a look at this one:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9937&d=1189317936
> 
> Now do you believe?
> 
> The channels and packaging are for real.


Isn't "MHD HD" redundant? Like saying SSN Number.


----------



## markymouse

For sure some type of rearranging is going on, I HOPE!!!


----------



## VeniceDre

smiddy said:


> Channel 278, Discovery is not available currently with the obligatory *NO NEED TO CALL US*, HD is coming, HD is coming, put your eye glasses down, HD is coming...:maniacal-laughter:


Yeah, 278 is down. Wonder what's up... Conspiracy Theories begin to swirl.


----------



## noneroy

VeniceDre said:


> Well if you don't believe the pdf take a look at this one:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9937&d=1189317936
> 
> Now do you believe?
> 
> The channels and packaging are for real.


My apologies. Please let me clarify my statement. I believe the channels and packaging are real, I just believe the PDF with the launch date are BS. I don't put much stock in that 19th date. Esp. with these presentations next week from D* w/ various investors.


----------



## smiddy

:lol:


VeniceDre said:


> Yeah, 278 is down. Wonder what's up... Conspiracy Theories begin to swirl.


Yeah, HD is coming...


----------



## jefe303

278 is back


..and gone again!


----------



## purtman

noneroy said:


> Also, the guy who posted it only has 7 posts....not the most reliable of people.


There are some pretty reliable people on here who rarely post. Just because he has just seven posts doesn't mean he's unreliable.


----------



## BudShark

This is how I feel today:

Christmas morning in my house many years ago:
ME: Can I go downstairs yet - can I go downstairs yet.

DAD: Son - Its 3am. Shut up, get back in bed, or I'll go downstairs first and throw every stinking present away.

ME: AHH DAD... (shuffles back to room to stare at the wall for 30 minutes and try again)


----------



## markymouse

278's back up...

no need to call...


----------



## VeniceDre

jefe303 said:


> 278 is back
> 
> ..and gone again!


Did you see how trippy the pic looked? It looked squeezed from left to right? ... Hmmm


----------



## markymouse

now gone again.........


----------



## jefe303

VeniceDre said:


> Did you see how trippy the pic looked? It looked squeezed from left to right? ... Hmmm


I watch in stretch-o-vision on the plasma so nothing out of the ordinary!


----------



## Azdeadwood

smiddy said:


> Channel 278, Discovery is not available currently with the obligatory *NO NEED TO CALL US*, HD is coming, HD is coming, put your eye glasses down, HD is coming...:maniacal-laughter:


There was a fire yesterday at the broadcaster for Discovery, History and a couple of other channels yesterday. I'm sure this has more to do with the message than "HD".

PLEASE DON'T POST UNTIL YOU SEE THE WHITES OF THEIR EYES! 
If you actually a new HD channel great - let us know. Until then let's quit all of these posts!


----------



## jpelam

BudShark said:


> This is how I feel today:
> 
> Christmas morning in my house many years ago:
> ME: Can I go downstairs yet - can I go downstairs yet.
> 
> DAD: Son - Its 3am. Shut up, get back in bed, or I'll go downstairs first and throw every stinking present away.
> 
> ME: AHH DAD... (shuffles back to room to stare at the wall for 30 minutes and try again)


That was me!!! Christmas Eve/Morining longest day of the year........As is the anticipation of getting lots of HD Channels


----------



## VeniceDre

jefe303 said:


> I watch in stretch-o-vision on the plasma so nothing out of the ordinary!


I'm watching pillar box, It looked like an anomorphic DVD not set to widescreen, Black pillars on right and left, The image in the middle too tall.


----------



## smiddy

VeniceDre said:


> Did you see how trippy the pic looked? It looked squeezed from left to right? ... Hmmm


Trippy!? Now there's a word I have not heard [cough, seen] in quite a while.

I'm flipping the channels so I missed it coming back up.


----------



## garydean

Azdeadwood said:


> There was a fire yesterday at the broadcaster for Discovery, History and a couple of other channels yesterday. I'm sure this has more to do with the message than "HD".


That fire only affected YES-HD, History-HD, A&E-HD and NFL-HD.


----------



## Ken984

Azdeadwood said:


> There was a fire yesterday at the broadcaster for Discovery, History and a couple of other channels yesterday. I'm sure this has more to do with the message than "HD".
> 
> PLEASE DON'T POST UNTIL YOU SEE THE WHITES OF THEIR EYES!
> If you actually a new HD channel great - let us know. Until then let's quit all of these posts!


The fire was at a facility linked to A&E HD, History HD, YES HD and NFL HD, nothing to do with Discovery.


----------



## purtman

Azdeadwood said:


> There was a fire yesterday at the broadcaster for Discovery, History and a couple of other channels yesterday. I'm sure this has more to do with the message than "HD".
> 
> PLEASE DON'T POST UNTIL YOU SEE THE WHITES OF THEIR EYES!
> If you actually a new HD channel great - let us know. Until then let's quit all of these posts!


The fire only affected the HD transmissions as far as I know. It was YES, A&E, History, and the NFL Network (http://www.tvpredictions.com/firefour091107.htm). We'll find out soon.


----------



## VeniceDre

Azdeadwood said:


> There was a fire yesterday at the broadcaster for Discovery, History and a couple of other channels yesterday. I'm sure this has more to do with the message than "HD".
> 
> PLEASE DON'T POST UNTIL YOU SEE THE WHITES OF THEIR EYES!
> If you actually a new HD channel great - let us know. Until then let's quit all of these posts!


Fire was the day before yesterday, didn't know Discovery was part of the problem, hadn't heard that. All I know is HIST, A&E, NFL, & Yes went down.


----------



## garydean

There... we said it four times.


----------



## Howie

smiddy said:


> Trippy!? Now there's a word I have not heard [cough, seen] in quite a while.
> 
> I'm flipping the channels so I missed it coming back up.


Didn't what's her face utter "trippy" in Pulp Fiction just after Travolta plunged the needle with epinephrine into Uma's heart?


----------



## VeniceDre

smiddy said:


> Trippy!? Now there's a word I have not heard [cough, seen] in quite a while.
> 
> I'm flipping the channels so I missed it coming back up.


God bless the DVR

I rewound it to that point, took off pillar and switched to stretch, perfect 16x9 picture, no audio.

Maybe they are working something out. Maybe it was a bad commercial... Some hazardous containers coming off a truck.


----------



## BobbyK

A&E, History, YES and NFL Network Knocked Out
By Linda Moss -- Multichannel News, 9/11/2007 1:41:00 PM

Two HDTV networks were back on the air, but two others remained down Tuesday in the wake of a fire at a Stamford, Conn., building that houses facilities for several programmers and a company that does uplinking for them.

A&E Network HD, The History Channel HD, YES Network HD and NFL Network HD were initially knocked out of service following an early morning fire Monday at 250 Harbor Drive in Stamford. 

But by Tuesday afternoon, A&E Television Networks was upconverting its standard-definition signal to HD as a temporary measure so it could resume delivering HD feeds for A&E Network HD and History Channel HD, according to spokesman Lynn Gardner.

However, the HD feeds of both YES Network and NFL Network were still down Tuesday afternoon. NFL Network expected its HD network to be black until Wednesday evening, according to spokesman Seth Palansky.


----------



## smiddy

Azdeadwood said:


> There was a fire yesterday at the broadcaster for Discovery, History and a couple of other channels yesterday. I'm sure this has more to do with the message than "HD".
> 
> PLEASE DON'T POST UNTIL YOU SEE THE WHITES OF THEIR EYES!
> If you actually a new HD channel great - let us know. Until then let's quit all of these posts!


Where was the fire? D.C.?


----------



## purtman

Stamford, CT


----------



## VeniceDre

noneroy said:


> My apologies. Please let me clarify my statement. I believe the channels and packaging are real, I just believe the PDF with the launch date are BS. I don't put much stock in that 19th date. Esp. with these presentations next week from D* w/ various investors.


Sept. 19th is the official launch date. On Monday the 10th CSRs were given the OK to tell that to customers.


----------



## smiddy

BobbyK said:


> A&E, History, YES and NFL Network Knocked Out
> By Linda Moss -- Multichannel News, 9/11/2007 1:41:00 PM
> 
> Two HDTV networks were back on the air, but two others remained down Tuesday in the wake of a fire at a Stamford, Conn., building that houses facilities for several programmers and a company that does uplinking for them.
> 
> A&E Network HD, The History Channel HD, YES Network HD and NFL Network HD were initially knocked out of service following an early morning fire Monday at 250 Harbor Drive in Stamford.
> 
> But by Tuesday afternoon, A&E Television Networks was upconverting its standard-definition signal to HD as a temporary measure so it could resume delivering HD feeds for A&E Network HD and History Channel HD, according to spokesman Lynn Gardner.
> 
> However, the HD feeds of both YES Network and NFL Network were still down Tuesday afternoon. NFL Network expected its HD network to be black until Wednesday evening, according to spokesman Seth Palansky.


Does it uplink the SD channels as well?


----------



## Ken984

Howie said:


> Didn't what's her face utter "trippy" in Pulp Fiction just after Travolta plunged the needle with epinephrine into Uma's heart?


Yep, classic!


----------



## Carbon

smiddy said:


> Does it uplink the SD channels as well?


No just sd I think because people here have been reporting that they had to watch the Yankees last night in SD.


----------



## Ken984

smiddy said:


> Does it uplink the SD channels as well?


No I read it was only the HD feeds that were affected. A&E HD & HistoryHD are back up but they are using the SD feed stretched until they get the HD side back up.


----------



## smiddy

http://www.topix.net/content/trb/2007/09/blaze-hits-radio-tower-satellite-dish-2

Doesn't say anything about Discovery Channel, and says service not interrupted. Perhaps they didn't get the whole story?


----------



## jrodfoo

work production has gone down the drain today for me... *keeps hitting F5*


----------



## smiddy

Howie said:


> Didn't what's her face utter "trippy" in Pulp Fiction just after Travolta plunged the needle with epinephrine into Uma's heart?


Yep, cool flick! I wonder if that one is going to go HD?


----------



## smiddy

jrodfoo said:


> work production has gone down the drain today for me... *keeps hitting F5*


I went home sick...


----------



## VeniceDre

smiddy said:


> Trippy!? Now there's a word I have not heard [cough, seen] in quite a while.
> 
> I'm flipping the channels so I missed it coming back up.


"Trippy?"

I guess I've been living at the beach too long.

:lol:


----------



## harsh

VeniceDre said:


> Well if you don't believe the pdf take a look at this one:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9937&d=1189317936
> 
> Now do you believe?
> 
> The channels and packaging are for real.


The document that you linked to is the one that completely soured me for any of the multitude of documents that claim the 19th. There are just too many channels there that don't exist to suggest that that plan could be in place by next Wednesday. I don't think anyone is on board for the three-for-one split of MHD into its component parts; especially since MHD was recently listed on the D* website as being the HD channel that they plan on launching "soon".


----------



## Sirshagg

jrodfoo said:


> work production has gone down the drain today for me... *keeps hitting F5*


Only today


----------



## VeniceDre

harsh said:


> The document that you linked to is the one that completely soured me for any of the multitude of documents that claim the 19th. There are just too many channels there that don't exist to suggest that that plan could be in place by next Wednesday. I don't think anyone is on board for the three-for-one split of MHD into its component parts; especially since MHD was recently listed on the D* website as being the HD channel that they plan on launching "soon".


That document lists HD channels that they have agreements to launch now and into 2008. It shows what package each channel is or will be in.

It is not meant to say "All this is available at launch."

You're smart Harsh, you know what channels DirecTV has agreements with and which ones won't be available til Spring 2008.

There are a few in there that are surprises also, MTV, CMT, and VH1 individual HD channels instead of just MHD for instance. Those are apparently just in planning.


----------



## purtman

harsh said:


> The document that you linked to is the one that completely soured me for any of the multitude of documents that claim the 19th. There are just too many channels there that don't exist to suggest that that plan could be in place by next Wednesday. I don't think anyone is on board for the three-for-one split of MHD into its component parts; especially since MHD was recently listed on the D* website as being the HD channel that they plan on launching "soon".


If it said "November" would you believe?


----------



## smiddy

VeniceDre said:


> "Trippy?"
> 
> I guess I've been living at the beach too long.
> 
> :lol:


I haven't lived in California in [scratching my head] 26 years. I'm a Northerner though...much cooler on th ecoast, but hey there was the wine. :grin:


----------



## jrodfoo

Sirshagg said:


> Only today


haha.. right. probably for the next week if the 19th is the date.

hoping for a HD weekend.


----------



## harsh

purtman said:


> If it said "November" would you believe?


Not a chance.

Again, this doesn't mean that something isn't going to happen on the 19th; just that I don't believe these various documents that I've seen.


----------



## VeniceDre

harsh said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> Again, this doesn't mean that something isn't going to happen on the 19th; just that I don't believe these various documents that I've seen.


Seriously Harsh, Do you believe in anything anymore?


----------



## chopperjc

Sirshagg said:


> Only today


That is why they made dual monitors one for work one for play.


----------



## TheMerk

Discovery just came back on...


----------



## dogs31

TheMerk said:


> Discovery just came back on...


In HD?


----------



## upnorth

Ken984 said:


> Does anyone have any evidence that they will mirror the existing channels in MPEG4? I think its the right thing to do but I wonder if they are just going to move the channel assignments and leave them mpeg2 for now.


Ken 
I would think that if they were to leave them MPEG-2 for now they could have done this long ago.


----------



## VeniceDre

I see you reading the thread Scobuck. Any new info?


----------



## TheMerk

dogs31 said:


> In HD?


Unfortunately, I can't tell! I'm sitting in the call center surrounded by only SD TV's! Grrr!


----------



## Indiana627

New posts are being added to this thread faster than I can refresh it!


----------



## smiddy

Someone call DirecTV to say that your 103(b) isn't receiving but all the others are and see if they try to correct the problem.


----------



## VeniceDre

Indiana627 said:


> New posts are being added to this thread faster than I can refresh it!


Yeah, how did I get caught up in this madness this morning?

:lol:


----------



## Peapod

TheMerk said:


> Unfortunately, I can't tell! I'm sitting in the call center surrounded by only SD TV's! Grrr!


SD


----------



## harsh

VeniceDre said:


> Seriously Harsh, Do you believe in anything anymore?


As I said yesterday, when it comes down to the final days, the crazies seem to come out of the woodwork and start posting disinformation.


----------



## GeorgeLV

harsh said:


> The document that you linked to is the one that completely soured me for any of the multitude of documents that claim the 19th. There are just too many channels there that don't exist to suggest that that plan could be in place by next Wednesday. I don't think anyone is on board for the three-for-one split of MHD into its component parts; especially since MHD was recently listed on the D* website as being the HD channel that they plan on launching "soon".


MTV and VH1 are hardly components of MHD, they are reality format and MHD actually plays music. Just as we have Discovery HD separate from Discovery HD Theater, it makes even more sense to have MTV HD separate from MHD.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

278 is still 480i.


----------



## LameLefty

GeorgeLV said:


> MTV and VH1 are hardly components of MHD, they are reality format and MHD actually plays music. Just as we have Discovery HD separate from Discovery HD Theater, it makes even more sense to have MTV HD separate from MHD.


I remember when MTV2 launched on DirecTV - it used to play nothing but music and that was its selling point.


----------



## markymouse

LameLefty said:


> I remember when MTV2 launched on DirecTV - it used to play nothing but music and that was its selling point.


I must really be getting old. I haven't watched MTV in I couldn't tell you when!!


----------



## VeniceDre

harsh said:


> As I said yesterday, when it comes down to the final days, the crazies seem to come out of the woodwork and start posting disinformation.


I hear you on that one... If you noticed I've been very careful with my updates in the upcoming HD programming thread... After confirming the grid I just showed you I can tell you that I know that the 1 pager is definately 100% legit.


----------



## VeniceDre

LameLefty said:


> I remember when MTV2 launched on DirecTV - it used to play nothing but music and that was its selling point.


Good stuff when M2 Launched back in the day, no commercials, great videos. Remember when they did every video from A-Z for like 4 months?

Good times.


----------



## Sirshagg

LameLefty said:


> I remember when MTV2 launched on DirecTV - it used to play nothing but music and that was its selling point.


Wasn't it the same for MTV back when it launched too?


----------



## VeniceDre

Sirshagg said:


> Wasn't it the same for MTV back when it launched too?


Yeah, but M2 didn't have VJs at first, just videos, all the time. Lots of alternative stuff MTV wouldn't air on it's main channel.


----------



## PWenger

Would you two stop having a quiet, reasonable discussion...there is panic and rumor to spread!!


----------



## FeelForce1

PWenger said:


> Would you two stop having a quiet, reasonable discussion...there is panic and rumor to spread!!


That is just too funny!:lol:


----------



## herkulease

VeniceDre said:


> Yeah, but M2 didn't have VJs at first, just videos, all the time. Lots of alternative stuff MTV wouldn't air on it's main channel.


Yup. when MTV2 launch years ago, you could fine euro stuff, asian stuff etc.

I termed in MTV world since they showed it everything else. Now its just repeats of same stupid crap on MTV. spoiled brats, real world, more real world.


----------



## John4924

I know this is slightly off topic, but have the number of views on these threads been changing on your computers? Mine are stuck at 266,203 and 98,709 ?

Have we finally broken Chris' counter??


----------



## markrubi

Sorry for the off topicness ....Anyone else neglecting other websites usually visited today like I am?


----------



## fredandbetty

Sirshagg said:


> Wasn't it the same for MTV back when it launched too?


Oh "Those were the days!" :grin:


----------



## Herdfan

markymouse said:


> I must really be getting old. I haven't watched MTV in I couldn't tell you when!!


I remember when they actually played videos. :eek2: And now the original VJ's are scattered all over Sirius.


----------



## raoul5788

oakwcj said:


> For all you Firesign Theatre fans out there, I guess we're all bozos on this bus, everything you know is wrong, and the terrible news drought continues.


Oh, how can you be in two places at once, when you're not anywhere at all! :grin:


----------



## fredandbetty

markrubi said:


> Sorry for the off topicness ....Anyone else neglecting other websites usually visited today like I am?


Oh yeah, Grey's Anatomy, Burn Notice, Rescue Me.... :eek2:


----------



## FeelForce1

Don't we have anything else to do?


----------



## Sirshagg

PWenger said:


> Would you two stop having a quiet, reasonable discussion...there is panic and rumor to spread!!


Rumor: I've got SciFi HD!!

Panic: My best friends cousins girlfriend heard from her uncle that knows a guy who works as a CSR at D that while moving D10 it collided with Spaceway1 (or was it 2, he wasn;t sure).


----------



## Sirshagg

FeelForce1 said:


> Don't we have anything else to do?


Yess, but this is far more fun than work.


----------



## BobbyK

markrubi said:


> Sorry for the off topicness ....Anyone else neglecting other websites usually visited today like I am?


No, I have three running as we speak and they are all the same...........when,when


----------



## fredandbetty

Herdfan said:


> I remember when they actually played videos. :eek2: And now the original VJ's are scattered all over Sirius.


Love the sig... i wish someone COULD explain it!!:eek2:


----------



## oldfantom

FeelForce1 said:


> Don't we have anything else to do?


Yes, which is why I have three PC's (well two PC's and a Mac) running on my desk right now.


----------



## FeelForce1

I just heard the ISS has HD!!!


----------



## dogs31

Has anybody gotten an update in their guide yet?


----------



## fredandbetty

dogs31 said:


> Has anybody gotten an update in their guide yet?


Yes, well no not really... i do have to get cracking on activating an r15!


----------



## oldfantom

See the TLE in tech thread


----------



## oakwcj

See my latest posts in the TECH thread.


----------



## FeelForce1

It's there...WOOT


----------



## Sirshagg

oakwcj said:


> See my latest posts in the TECH thread.


Light - it - up.

Light - it - up.

Light - it - up.


----------



## BudShark

I'm sticking with by the end of today we will have new eye candy... It all seems to be coming together for today!


----------



## keithw1975

That would make too many people happy! Can't have that!


----------



## BudShark

And to think... it was just sooo recently others were claiming the sat was having problems and it was gloom and doom.

Just because things don't happen how you *think* they should doesn't mean they are wrong - it just means you don't *know*.

Chris


----------



## oldfantom

We may still be jumping the gun. In theory, Boeing released the SAT to D* this morning with Boeing tests complete. There may be D* tests yet to do and there may be some sort of long drawn out start up check list to work through. But something is happening. I think we can all see that in the online guide and with the 278 picture. So far as I can recall, "How It's Made" was never a letter box program before this morning.


----------



## MikeR

BudShark said:


> I'm sticking with by the end of today we will have new eye candy... It all seems to be coming together for today!


Don't tell my boss I'm taking a 1/2 day today.


----------



## markymouse

MikeR said:


> Don't tell my boss I'm taking a 1/2 day today.


Half day? You went in???


----------



## shl4tech

Earl, come on baby, give us some good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## markrubi

Where is scobuck today??? Maybe a little busy working on something??


----------



## MizzouTiger

markymouse said:


> Half day? You went in???


:rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling: :rolling:


----------



## MikeR

Against my better judgement I went in to work today. 


I better get home before my wife finds HGTV-HD.:eek2: :nono2:


----------



## fredandbetty

What's with the bars?? OH duh!! LOL! need more coffee!


----------



## markrubi

oldfantom said:


> We may still be jumping the gun. In theory, Boeing released the SAT to D* this morning with Boeing tests complete. There may be D* tests yet to do and there may be some sort of long drawn out start up check list to work through. But something is happening. I think we can all see that in the online guide and with the 278 picture. So far as I can recall, "How It's Made" was never a letter box program before this morning.


I watch how its made all the time and I can't tell you if it's usually LB or not..


----------



## vurbano

I just heard that if you climb up on your roof and destroy a E* Dish that D10 can see you and will turn on a couple channels.


----------



## ncgbrown

Me too . . . How It's Made has never been LB before.


----------



## markymouse

markrubi said:


> I watch how its made all the time and I can't tell you if it's usually LB or not..


I don't ever remember How Its Made being in LB...


----------



## TCarbone

Does anyone know the undocumented key sequence on the HR20 remote to turn the D10 transponders on and off?


----------



## ajwillys

vurbano said:


> I just heard that if you climb up on your roof and destroy a E* Dish that D10 can see you and will turn on a couple channels.


What if it's the neighbor's roof?


----------



## LameLefty

ajwillys said:


> What if it's the neighbor's roof?


You might get two new channels and a $50 credit . . .


----------



## GutBomb

markymouse said:


> I don't ever remember How Its Made being in LB...


It is occasionally in letterbox mode. I come home from work and find my wife watching it windowboxed and I usually fix it for her.


----------



## ProfLonghair

raoul5788 said:


> Oh, how can you be in two places at once, when you're not anywhere at all! :grin:


Me, I've been waiting for the electrician (or someone like him)


----------



## smiddy

TCarbone said:


> Does anyone know the undocumented key sequence on the HR20 remote to turn the D10 transponders on and off?


Yeah, why? :CheesyGrin:


----------



## buckeyeb

So what channel will show up first? My guess, BTN. Bring on Northwestern in HD!!!


----------



## fleadog99

someone should do a pole.


----------



## jrodfoo

buckeyeb said:


> So what channel will show up first? My guess, BTN. Bring on Northwestern in HD!!!


yeah I wouldn't mind that for the weekend. :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

fleadog99 said:


> someone should do a pole.


or a poll


----------



## BudShark

fleadog99 said:


> someone should do a pole.


Nah - the thread about the guy wanting to mount a 2" pole was enough for me... 

:lol:

Chris


----------



## bwaldron

fleadog99 said:


> someone should do a pole.


No need to bring strippers into this.


----------



## TimGoodwin

Yeah that's what we need, another poll asking when the channels will go live.


----------



## Sirshagg

bwaldron said:


> No need to bring strippers into this.


Hey! Nothing wrong with strippers :grin:


----------



## BudShark

Somewhere on DBSTalk a Mod is sensing a disturbance in the force...

:backtotop


----------



## shl4tech

fleadog99 said:


> someone should do a pole.


My wife is Polish, does that count?


----------



## TimGoodwin

shl4tech said:


> My wife is Polish, does that count?


So is mine!


----------



## BudShark

Anyone getting signals on 103b yet?


----------



## bwaldron

Sirshagg said:


> Hey! Nothing wrong with strippers :grin:


Depends on the "class" of the club you're at


----------



## BudShark

Tech thread is reporting signals on 103b

Edit: Seriously (and it gets us back on topic).... I'm not home to check. They may be coming on now.


----------



## Peapod

BudShark said:


> Tech thread is reporting signals on 103b


Transponder 11.


----------



## Alan Gordon

noneroy said:


> FWIW, I think that PDF from that other forum is complete BS. No one makes a PPT that crappy. It looks doctored and fake and the only information in it is from the message boards (the channels added).


IT WAS A MEMO!!

Over the last several years, every "official" DirecTV document that has been "leaked" is nothing fancy to look at because it's not meant to be advertisements, only memos to staff. There is no reason for it to look fancy.

Plus, the scan job appears to have been a "rush job," which is fine since all we wanted to know was the information in it, but it also detracts from the "professional" appearence of the memo.



noneroy said:


> Also, the guy who posted it only has 7 posts....not the most reliable of people.


Yes, but I believe he is the same guy that posts on another message board I've seen recently. I believe he is a DirecTV CSR.

~Alan


----------



## TimGoodwin

BudShark said:


> Anyone getting signals on 103b yet?


So how long are some of you going to be checking the signal on 103 (b) before you realize it might not be until next week before something comes on line??


----------



## bwaldron

BudShark said:


> Tech thread is reporting signals on 103b
> 
> Edit: Seriously (and it gets us back on topic).... I'm not home to check. They may be coming on now.


Transponder 11 just popped in with a 98 on my system.


----------



## RAD

Peapod said:


> Transponder 11.


Yep, 103(b) TP 11 reading 96.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Sirshagg said:


> Hey! Nothing wrong with strippers :grin:


Especially in HD or better yet live

Great news on the transponders going live I guess work is taking a back seat this afternoon.


----------



## BudShark

TimGoodwin said:


> So how long are some of you going to be checking the signal on 103 (b) before you realize it might not be until next week before something comes on line??


Ummm... probably not very long.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Peapod said:


> Transponder 11.


Signal of 79 here...

~Alan


----------



## Sirshagg

BudShark said:


> Tech thread is reporting signals on 103b
> 
> Edit: Seriously (and it gets us back on topic).... I'm not home to check. They may be coming on now.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Alan Gordon said:


> Signal of 79 here...
> 
> ~Alan


To think I just checked less than 30 minutes ago when I was home for lunch and got 0's


----------



## Peapod

Alan Gordon said:


> Signal of 79 here...
> 
> ~Alan


and...off. No signal now.


----------



## BudShark

Took your lunch at the wrong time!


----------



## LameLefty

To think I'm absolutely STUCK at work and can't get home until after 5:00. I wanna cry.


----------



## FeelForce1

About half hour ago I got over 70 for about 2 seconds on Trans1


----------



## Canis Lupus

Those of you in front of your boxes, come on over to http://chat.dbstalk.com and let us know what you see.


----------



## jrodfoo

LameLefty said:


> To think I'm absolutely STUCK at work and can't get home until after 5:00. I wanna cry.


stuck here until 7 for me... going to be a long afternoon! :nono2: :lol:


----------



## BudShark

Ok - well now I have to go delete the >75 email messages I have from my subscription to this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks alot... 

Chris


----------



## gslater

LameLefty said:


> To think I'm absolutely STUCK at work and can't get home until after 5:00. I wanna cry.


I wouldn't get too bent out of shape. There could be new HD today, but there could also be a couple days of testing with stuff going on and off before we actually get a stable channel to watch.

It's all good though!:jumpingja


----------



## Sirshagg

BudShark said:


> Ok - well now I have to go delete the >75 email messages I have from my subscription to this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks alot...
> 
> Chris


One more for ya.


----------



## FeelForce1

BudShark said:


> Ok - well now I have to go delete the >75 email messages I have from my subscription to this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks alot...
> 
> Chris


Now it's 76 we are getting close!:hurah:


----------



## dshu82

I have my girlfriend in front of the TV at home. Nothing.....


----------



## FeelForce1

dshu82 said:


> I have my girlfriend in front of the TV at home. Nothing.....


Soaps don't count.


----------



## Tom Robertson

harsh said:


> As I said yesterday, when it comes down to the final days, the crazies seem to come out of the woodwork and start posting disinformation.


OMG, Harsh said something positive about HD being close! He calls these the final days!


----------



## MikeR7

Canis Lupus said:


> Those of you in front of your boxes, come on over to http://chat.dbstalk.com and let us know what you see.


I'd love to but at work our system administrator doesn't allow the chat to work.


----------



## Steve Robertson

BudShark said:


> Took your lunch at the wrong time!


Story of my life trust me on that


----------



## Sirshagg

MikeR7 said:


> I'd love to but at work our system administrator doesn't allow the chat to work.


There are benefits of being the System administrator.


----------



## oldfantom

Sirshagg said:


> There are benefits of being the System administrator.


So who does spy on the spy?


----------



## Sirshagg

oldfantom said:


> So who does spy on the spy?


Nobody  :lol: :hurah: :grin:


----------



## dbsdave

would now be a good time to use those bband thingamajigs directv keeps hassling me about?


----------



## Doug Brott

oldfantom said:


> So who does spy on the spy?


shh .. be vewwy vewwy quite :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

dbsdave said:


> would now be a good time to use those bband thingamajigs directv keeps hassling me about?


Might not be a bad idea


----------



## FeelForce1

I cannot wait to see 24hrs of Ralphie and his Red Rider BB Gun in HHHDDD!!


----------



## Carbon

FeelForce1 said:


> I cannot wait to see 24hrs of Ralphie and his Red Rider BB Gun in HHHDDD!!


I can't either


----------



## DawgLink

I am sitting in a freakin Law School class

Kill me


----------



## jrodfoo

about time for D* to lit up another transponder to test... our blood pressure has come down a bit..


----------



## FeelForce1

DawgLink said:


> I am sitting in a freakin Law School class
> 
> Kill me


Maybe you can learn to sue D* for not getting HD up and running fast enough. :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

DawgLink said:


> I am sitting in a freakin Law School class


Did that, got the diploma and the law license, and now I can afford some of the toys . . . 

(But not nearly all of them :lol


----------



## DawgLink

LameLefty said:


> Did that, got the diploma and the law license, and now I can afford some of the toys . . .
> 
> (But not nearly all of them :lol


In my last year....need to get out

Already working at the DA's office down here.


----------



## kaysersoze

VeniceDre said:


> Well if you don't believe the pdf take a look at this one:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9937&d=1189317936
> 
> Now do you believe?
> 
> The channels and packaging are for real.


I think I am really late getting in on this one, but so you know. Directv does have a standardized PPT template to use for these kind of things and that one ain't it.

That's does not mean he did not take a good one and change it in order to protect the identities of the innocent. (I know lame Dragnet reference)


----------



## russelle777

380,000 views combined on the tech and this thread... we are about to reach crescendo!


----------



## M3 Pete

DawgLink said:


> In my last year....need to get out
> 
> Already working at the DA's office down here.


DA's office in NOLA. I bet that's interesting. I mean, when a bar owner shoots somebody dead for selling beer out of a ice chest in front of the bar, you know you live in an interesting town. (and I've been to Joe's Cozy Corner!)


----------



## MAVERICK007

I think we will all be proud fathers, err, subscribers to the DTV HD delivery!!! :dance07:


----------



## noneroy

It seems like the tone in this thread has become decidedly of the 'this will happen today' variety. Do we have any proof we are any closer today than we were yesterday of these channels being turned on?


----------



## buckeyeb

noneroy said:


> It seems like the tone in this thread has become decidedly of the 'this will happen today' variety. Do we have any proof we are any closer today than we were yesterday of these channels being turned on?


We got a signal on 103(b). This only proves the satellite is in position. We don't know what type of testing is left to be done.


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> It seems like the tone in this thread has become decidedly of the 'this will happen today' variety. Do we have any proof we are any closer today than we were yesterday of these channels being turned on?


Measurable signal strength on at least one transponder seems like proof that we are closer. Not necessarilly that it will go live today though.


----------



## bwaldron

Sirshagg said:


> Measurable signal strength on at least one transponder seems like proof that we are closer. Not necessarilly that it will go live today though.


Correct. I'm not actually expecting new HD today (of course, it would be great), but this is all positive.


----------



## DawgLink

M3 Pete said:


> DA's office in NOLA. I bet that's interesting. I mean, when a bar owner shoots somebody dead for selling beer out of a ice chest in front of the bar, you know you live in an interesting town. (and I've been to Joe's Cozy Corner!)


Interesting and frustrating


----------



## Gmaxx

FeelForce1 said:


> I know this is way off topic and it probably will be removed, but it's great news that Kevin Everett of the Bills has movement in his extremities and can breathe on his own. So happy for him and his family!


It doesn't matter how off topic this is. It's great news.


----------



## smiddy

buckeyeb said:


> We got a signal on 103(b). This only proves the satellite is in position. We don't know what type of testing is left to be done.


Sure Ebonizer, ruin Christmas! :CheshireGrin:


----------



## donshan

noneroy said:


> It seems like the tone in this thread has become decidedly of the 'this will happen today' variety. Do we have any proof we are any closer today than we were yesterday of these channels being turned on?


Yesterday there were no signals showing that D10 was sending anything that our receivers could detect. Today it is different since 103(b) is the D10 transponder page:










The 88 has now disappeared showing it is only a test, but we are closer. Even just one transponder could transmit the first HD channels today or next week or anything in between, and even more transponders may light up soon .


----------



## bwaldron

donshan said:


> The 88 has now disappeared showing it is only a test, but we are closer.


It's back now.


----------



## MikeR

I want to be here.

http://wikimapia.org/#lat=39.277065&lon=-104.806309&z=19&l=0&m=a&v=2


----------



## Howie

This left coaster is headed home for lunch and 103(b) signal test! Hell, I might not even come back to work.


----------



## PersMD

I just got a 97 on the same transponder.


----------



## buckeyeb

MikeR said:


> I want to be here.
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/#lat=39.277065&lon=-104.806309&z=19&l=0&m=a&v=2


Where is that? I zoomed out until I saw that it is South of Denver.


----------



## markymouse

Holding hard at 97 on 103b in Knoxville, TN for about 10 min now.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

on HD net Movies The Cup just started.

Its about some Students who want to get a Satellite Dish for a Soccer game.:lol:


----------



## purtman

E*'s headquarters!

I thought D* was elsewhere and E* is in the Denver area.


----------



## superfan1

Who cares about a Signal yes its good that there is one.. But I want CHANNELS and I want them in HD... That would get me excited... Not a freaking Signal.....


----------



## MikeR

buckeyeb said:


> Where is that? I zoomed out until I saw that it is South of Denver.


Castle Rock, Colorado

Directv Broadcasting Center


----------



## tonyd79

superfan1 said:


> Who cares about a Signal yes its good that there is one.. But I want CHANNELS and I want them in HD... That would get me excited... Not a freaking Signal.....


When you have a kid, remember to tell him/her to forget that damned goo-goo, gaa-gaa stuff and talk, damn it!


----------



## znth

Anyone checked ch.499 yet? (im at work)


----------



## bwaldron

tonyd79 said:


> When you have a kid, remember to tell him/her to forget that damned goo-goo, gaa-gaa stuff and talk, damn it!


Heh.


----------



## bwaldron

znth said:


> Anyone checked ch.499 yet? (im at work)


Searching for signal, as usual.


----------



## gfree111

buckeyeb said:


> Where is that? I zoomed out until I saw that it is South of Denver.


Its a few miles west of Castle Rock Colorado and of course south of Denver. The facility sits at the base of the foothills.


----------



## bgartz

I see mine, but mine is 92 on trans 11.. Not that it matters, but just wanted to brag about something today..


----------



## donshan

bwaldron said:


> It's back now.


Thanks for watching. It is hard to balance getting some real life work stuff done vs. reading dbstalk vs. watching the transponder page.

BUT the "first" of anything is exciting. D10 has to be quite close to its position and stable for the alignment angles to our dish to be able to receive even one value as high as 88 , and others have reported values of 96. However this first test does not mean all is ready today, but just that first signal is an important event!

Edit: that picture I posted was taken at 9:29 PDT this morning and the 88 was zero 15 minutes later.


----------



## mlcdorgan

103 (b) TP 11 is finally on here reads 95


----------



## smiddy

I just saw an advertisement on Discovery HD Theater for the rest of their channels in HD.

HD is coming, HD is coming, put down those eye glasses Martha, you don't need them, HD is coming... :ManiacalLaughter:


----------



## PWenger

Just want to thank the talented pros and amateurs here for their information. Gonna try to actually work, now...I 'll be back when the HD Channels Subscription thread throws me an email...:icon_da:


----------



## byron

i'm not home at the moment.... but theoretically if i have a 90+ signal strength on 99, 101,110 and 103a.... 103b should be no different, right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Amazing the difference in tone of this thread... from 48 hours ago..


----------



## MikeR

Earl Bonovich said:


> Amazing the difference in tone of this thread... from 48 hours ago..


Kids have new toys to play with....most were just wondering if Santa would show.


----------



## MikeR7

feed the animals and they become content


----------



## Tbettini

Earl Bonovich said:


> Amazing the difference in tone of this thread... from 48 hours ago..


What can u say, people tend to panic with lack of information!!


----------



## MikeR7

And then they get excited for the next thing on the hierarchy of needs, HD


----------



## Steve Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> Amazing the difference in tone of this thread... from 48 hours ago..


No kidding Scott really messed things up with his miss information. Now I know why I haven't gone to that site in over a year now.


----------



## bwaldron

Tbettini said:


> What can u say, people tend to panic with lack of information!!


_Some_ people more than others


----------



## HD AV

I've got 49 on 103a and 99 on 103b. Guess that's for the installers testing? We're still not going to see anything until the 19th.


----------



## bwaldron

MikeR7 said:


> And then they get excited for the next thing on the hierarchy of needs, HD


Thanks, Abe Maslow 

Me, I'm self-actualized


----------



## noneroy

Earl Bonovich said:


> Amazing the difference in tone of this thread... from 48 hours ago..


Care to share what the next 48 hours will be like Mr. Inside Information? I'll promise you Chicago will get the next Olympics! I'll also personally coach Rex Grossman for you!


----------



## THX

MikeR said:


> Castle Rock, Colorado
> 
> Directv Broadcasting Center


This URL mentions it has its own generators. Does it produce its own prime power or are those generators for backup power only? I can only imagine how much power that place requires to run.


----------



## jfuchtm

Earl Bonovich said:


> Amazing the difference in tone of this thread... from 48 hours ago..


OK, say we have 100 or so HD channels by Jan 1, 2008. When can we get more? :rolling:

Sorry, I wanted to be the first to ask.:grin:


----------



## russelle777

I leave work for home in exactly 18 minutes..... must test.... must test..... :0)


----------



## ScoBuck

syphix said:


> Scott G. (and ScoBuck) have now both been told from their contacts that "handover" of D10 to DirecTV (from Boeing) is "imminent' and that there are "no problems that they know of".
> 
> :up:


Told you all not to worry. :goodjob:


----------



## PWenger

noneroy; said:


> I'll also personally coach Rex Grossman for you!


Wow, talk about no sacrifice too great!!


----------



## spectrumsp

FWIT...

Just got off the phone with tech support...my HR20-100 fried itself yesterday and they are sending me a new one...I asked him when the new HD channels would be turned on and he said the 19th...I said "Are you sure?", and he replied "Definitely!"


----------



## Jeremy W

ScoBuck said:


> Told you all not to worry. :goodjob:


Are you still sticking with your prediction of the HD channels being turned on today?


----------



## LameLefty

ScoBuck said:


> Told you all not to worry. :goodjob:


So . . . when do the first channels light up?

(Subtext: what have you done for us LATELY?  )


----------



## noneroy

PWenger said:


> Wow, talk about no sacrifice too great!!


I didn't say it would help or that he'd actually be better.....in fact, I'm not so sure anything can help him....I see him taking snaps from the 55 yard line some day, if you catch my drift.


----------



## MikeR7

LameLefty said:


> So . . . when do the first channels light up?
> 
> (Subtext: what have you done for us LATELY?  )


Is anybody actually checking the channels?


----------



## noneroy

Was it already covered that D*'s online program guide shows TNTHD as 245? Sorry if it was, i know there was a lot of discussion about the program guide earlier.


----------



## smiddy

MikeR7 said:


> Is anybody actually checking the channels?


I've been checking both the guide and flipping through the suspected dual-use channels. Nothing yet...:ShiveringWithAnticipation:


----------



## Jeremy W

noneroy said:


> Was it already covered that D*'s online program guide shows TNTHD as 245? Sorry if it was, i know there was a lot of discussion about the program guide earlier.


Yes, also 537 is SHOHD.


----------



## cb7214

MikeR7 said:


> Is anybody actually checking the channels?


:scratchin 
Never thought of that :lol:


----------



## noneroy

Jeremy W said:


> Yes, also 537 is SHOHD.


Sorry. Just wanted to make sure we are all clear. I find it interesting that there is still no HBOHD in any location (70 or 509).....


----------



## MikeR7

smiddy said:


> I've been checking both the guide and flipping through the suspected dual-use channels. Nothing yet...:ShiveringWithAnticipation:


Ok, good thanks, it's hell being stuck here at work:lol:


----------



## FeelForce1

Been checking channels all afternoon. Alas... I have no life.


----------



## Bell System

You think there will be anywhere near the hype for when DOD is close to launch?


----------



## smiddy

FeelForce1 said:


> Been checking channels all afternoon. Alas... I have no life.


Life? What is that? Oh, the thing outside of my (HD)TV watching, eh?


----------



## FeelForce1

Bell System said:


> You think there will be anywhere near the hype for when DOD is close to launch?


Do you mean VOD?


----------



## bwaldron

FeelForce1 said:


> Do you mean VOD?


I believe DOD is D*'s preferred acronym.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

FeelForce1 said:


> Do you mean VOD?


He is talking about VOD but it is actually DOD (DirecTV on demand).


----------



## FeelForce1

bwaldron said:


> I believe DOD is D*'s preferred acronym.


Gotcha. Thanks


----------



## MikeR

Bell System said:


> You think there will be anywhere near the hype for when DOD is close to launch?


Ever see the www shutdown??


----------



## Jeremy W

bwaldron said:


> I believe DOD is D*'s preferred acronym.


I'll never call it DOD. When I see that, I think Department of Defense. Just like I'll never use D*. I read it as "D star" and even though I know what it means, I just don't like seeing it.

VOD and DirecTV for me!


----------



## DawgLink

FeelForce1 said:


> Been checking channels all afternoon. Alas... I have no life.


Life is over-rated anyway


----------



## bwaldron

Jeremy W said:


> I'll never call it DOD. When I see that, I think Department of Defense. Just like I'll never use D*. I read it as "D star" and even though I know what it means, I just don't like seeing it.


Oh, I don't disagree at all. I also think Dept. of Defense.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jeremy W said:


> I'll never call it DOD. When I see that, I think Department of Defense. Just like I'll never use D*. I read it as "D star" and even though I know what it means, I just don't like seeing it.
> 
> VOD and DirecTV for me!


+1

~Alan


----------



## noneroy

Anyone find it odd we've gone this long with a signal and no word from EaglePC? 

Don't anyone else say his name though...it works like Beetlejuice....


----------



## FeelForce1

bwaldron said:


> Oh, I don't disagree at all. I also think Dept. of Defense.


That's why I asked, but I will still say VOD as well being ret. military.


----------



## Tbettini

noneroy said:


> Anyone find it odd we've gone this long with a signal and no word from EaglePC?
> 
> Don't anyone else say his name though...it works like Beetlejuice....


He probably stroked out when he saw Signals from 103b:lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> Anyone find it odd we've gone this long with a signal and no word from EaglePC?
> 
> Don't anyone else say his name though...it works like Beetlejuice....


EaglePC
EaglePC
EaglePC

:lol:


----------



## MikeR

noneroy said:


> Anyone find it odd we've gone this long with a signal and no word from EaglePC?
> 
> Don't anyone else say his name though...it works like Beetlejuice....


I heard he dropped Directv today, and switched to Dish.


----------



## bwaldron

Tbettini said:


> He probably stroked out when he saw Signals from 103b:lol:


Nah, he's checking the entire internet again for new info. Keeps one busy, it does.


----------



## noneroy

Sirshagg said:


> EaglePC
> EaglePC
> EaglePC
> 
> :lol:


YOU FOOL! You've brought this ruin on yourself.

Seriously though, I think he'll brick when he see's that signal on one TP.

I'm wondering if they aren't going to at least try to get TNTHD (as indicated by the online guide) ready for Sunday so people with the HR20 won't miss an hour of upconverted Law and Order.

It'd be a great way to get people with the DirecTiVos (give it up already people) to upgrade.


----------



## Tbettini

indeed


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> YOU FOOL! You've brought this ruin on yourself.










http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/6551/rofldr1.gif


----------



## Jeremy W

noneroy said:


> I'm wondering if they aren't going to at least try to get TNTHD (as indicated by the online guide) ready for Sunday so people with the HR20 won't miss an hour of upconverted Law and Order.


We'll have more than TNTHD by Sunday.


----------



## bwaldron

noneroy said:


> I'm wondering if they aren't going to at least try to get TNTHD (as indicated by the online guide) ready for Sunday so people with the HR20 won't miss an hour of upconverted Law and Order.
> 
> It'd be a great way to get people with the DirecTiVos (give it up already people) to upgrade.


I have thought the same. Though more for keeping H(R)20 owners who miss it during ST happy. There's probably already an install backlog, so they'd be happy if legacy folks waited a little while.


----------



## noneroy

Jeremy W said:


> We'll have more than TNTHD by Sunday.


And does this come from a reliable source or is this conjecture?

I'm not saying I doubt you, I just want to make sure I don't get my hopes up for the wrong reasons.


----------



## bwaldron

noneroy said:


> And does this come from a reliable source or is this conjecture?
> 
> I'm not saying I doubt you, I just want to make sure I don't get my hopes up for the wrong reasons.


Reliable conjecture


----------



## Jeremy W

bwaldron said:


> Reliable conjecture


I am 100% sure that my source says this. And my source is me.


----------



## ziggy29

bwaldron said:


> I have thought the same. Though more for keeping H(R)20 owners who miss it during ST happy. There's probably already an install backlog, so they'd be happy if legacy folks waited a little while.


Just got my HD DVR upgrade today from my previous SD TiVo (ordered a month ago!). Sounds like just in the nick of time.


----------



## Sirshagg

Jeremy W said:


> I am 100% sure that my source says this. And my source is me.


But is your source reliable


----------



## Jeremy W

Sirshagg said:


> But is your source reliable


My source says yes. :lol:


----------



## I WANT MORE

Is D* adding some channels or somethng?


----------



## FeelForce1

C-mon D* I'm missing too much LAO on TNTHD sitting here. 
Lite it up!


----------



## Sirshagg

Jeremy W said:


> My source says yes. :lol:


My source says your souce is full of it :lol:


----------



## lwilli201

I WANT MORE said:


> Is D* adding some channels or somethng?


:bang


----------



## jrodfoo

I'm suprised no one didn't run home, set up a web cam to the tv, and came back to work to watch the signal readings....


----------



## Sirshagg

jrodfoo said:


> I'm suprised no one didn't run home, set up a web cam to the tv, and came back to work to watch the signal readings....


I wouldn't go that far. Just nodoby has posted here admitting it yet.


----------



## FeelForce1

FeelForce1 said:


> C-mon D* I'm missing too much LAO on TNTHD sitting here.
> Lite it up!


Correction...I missed all of it.:lol:


----------



## jsquash

Sirshagg said:


> EaglePC
> EaglePC
> EaglePC
> 
> :lol:


He showed up in tech thread at 2:58. Thanks alot.


----------



## ahintz

jrodfoo said:


> I'm suprised no one didn't run home, set up a web cam to the tv, and came back to work to watch the signal readings....


It is called a slingbox


----------



## John4924

noneroy said:


> Anyone find it odd we've gone this long with a signal and no word from EaglePC?
> 
> Don't anyone else say his name though...it works like Beetlejuice....


the eagle has landed...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1105561&postcount=206

on the other thread....


----------



## Jeremy W

jrodfoo said:


> I'm suprised no one didn't run home, set up a web cam to the tv, and came back to work to watch the signal readings....


Web cam? Come on, that's what a SlingBox is for! That way, you can control it too.


----------



## jrodfoo

ahintz said:


> It is called a slingbox


ooooooooh that too! totally forgot about that thing...


----------



## noneroy

Seriously, I warned you he would show up.....shesh.....nothing you can do now but sit back and watch.....


----------



## znth

Anyone checked ch. 499 yet? I'm at work.


----------



## jsquash

:lol:


noneroy said:


> Seriously, I warned you he would show up.....shesh.....nothing you can do now but sit back and watch.....


That is too funny!!!!:lol:


----------



## JeffBowser

Aye, in his oddly juvenile, grammatically incorrect way, while referring to himself in 3rd person. It's like fingernails on a blackboard to me.



John4924 said:


> the eagle has landed...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1105561&postcount=206
> 
> on the other thread....


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> Seriously, I warned you he would show up.....shesh.....nothing you can do now but sit back and watch.....


I guess you were right all along. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W

znth said:



> Anyone checked ch. 499 yet? I'm at work.


No change.


----------



## EaglePC

*I AM HERE WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!DARN I SLEPT MISSED THE ACTION;GOING TO SIT AND WATCH CH 499*


----------



## MikeR

znth said:


> Anyone checked ch. 499 yet? I'm at work.


See: EaglePC.

Glad to see you back Eagle...bets were being made on whether you had a stroke.
Keep us updated on the 499 watch.


----------



## Jeremy W

EaglePC said:


> *I AM HERE WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!DARN I SLEPT MISSED THE ACTION;GOING TO SIT AND WATCH CH 499*


Sounds good, stay in front of the TV and don't move until 499 shows something. Don't even worry about posting on here until it's on.


----------



## buckeyeb

Is 499 part of the new HD package???


----------



## BudShark

Y'know.. Bald Eagles aren't protected anymore... :lol:


----------



## TexasTodd

what exactly will be on channel 499 once it's live?


----------



## noneroy

Sirshagg said:


> I guess you were right all along. :lol: :lol:


At least one of my predictions on this thread was correct.

He attacks this HD subject with so much fervor, it's hard not to enjoy...

Rock on EaglePC....rock on....


----------



## EaglePC

Tp11 @96 on 103(b) and no new HD
well at least it is better then seeing all 0's
where d10 @ 102.57 ny2o says so


----------



## DarkAudit

ziggy29 said:


> Just got my HD DVR upgrade today from my previous SD TiVo (ordered a month ago!). Sounds like just in the nick of time.


You and me both, neighbor! :grin:

Worst part is having no guide info to set up all my Autorecords.

Here's hoping SPEED is in HD in time for the Belgian GP this weekend.


----------



## Jazzmo

Are we getting new HD channels?


----------



## noneroy

EaglePC said:


> Tp11 @96 on 103(b) and no new HD
> well at least it is better then seeing all 0's
> where d10 @ 102.57 ny2o says so


you need to jump back a few pages on the tech thread (post 2177 or 2477 or something like that). They had a new TLE, it's in it's right spot. ny2o again is wrong.


----------



## TheMerk

TexasTodd said:


> what exactly will be on channel 499 once it's live?


My guess would be something along the lines of:

Test __ SAT 103 (b) (even/odd) Txp __v


----------



## MikeR7

EaglePC said:


> Tp11 @96 on 103(b) and no new HD
> well at least it is better then seeing all 0's
> where d10 @ 102.57 ny2o says so


Please check every channel that DIRECTV transmits, over and over before you make the statement that there is no new HD again.


----------



## MikeR

> Database error
> The DBSTalk.Com database has encountered a problem.


Did Directv turn on a channel???


----------



## noneroy

MikeR7 said:


> Please check every channel that DIRECTV transmits, over and over before you make the statement that there is no new HD again.


Wow. the Database just took a nose dive.....good thing ya'all got this new hardware! Quit pressing REFRESH so much Eagle! You'll kill us all!


----------



## Reggie3

DarkAudit said:


> You and me both, neighbor! :grin:
> 
> Worst part is having no guide info to set up all my Autorecords.
> 
> Here's hoping SPEED is in HD in time for the Belgian GP this weekend.


Speed gets it's coverage for F1 from the local (country) - only when they do the US and Canada races is where they are the dominate producer. So what do you think the chances of HD are from any European/Asian sources - I think only Japan has HD in Asia - I do not know about Europe.


----------



## joepelaez

For what it is worth, I just called D* about a billing issues and of course I asked about HD. Customer Service Rep told me that new channels will start on 9/19.


----------



## noneroy

joepelaez said:


> For what it is worth, I just called D* about a billing issues and of course I asked about HD. Customer Service Rep told be new channels will start on 9/19.


I think, as other have stated that the channels will be formally announced on the 19th. I think they'll go 'live' before that.

s/think/hope


----------



## dragonbait

EaglePC said:


> *I AM HERE WOW WOW WOW WOW!!!!!DARN I SLEPT MISSED THE ACTION;GOING TO SIT AND WATCH CH 499*


Actually, could you go take a nap? Then maybe DirecTV will turn on a channel for the rest of us.


----------



## mika911

Reggie3 said:


> Speed gets it's coverage for F1 from the local (country) - only when they do the US and Canada races is where they are the dominate producer. So what do you think the chances of HD are from any European/Asian sources - I think only Japan has HD in Asia - I do not know about Europe.


All F1 races are widescreen standard-definition. F1 sends over widescreen for every race. Canada even shows widescreen on TSN HD every race, but F1 is not HD yet.

I think you're also right. Japanese viewers in Japan last year got to see the first HD broadcast of F1.


----------



## BudShark

Bummer - I made the drive home from work and was hoping something big would happen while I was driving :lol:

bad alas - no new news


----------



## gslater

I think somebody mentioned this quite a few pages back but my guess it to keep an eye on TNT. That's the one that showed up earlier in the online program guide and that's one that they would probably like to get up and running before football this weekend so they can live up to their previous statement that they wouldn't be turning anything off for this years ST.


----------



## petergaryr

gslater said:


> I think somebody mentioned this quite a few pages back but my guess it to keep an eye on TNT. That's the one that showed up earlier in the online program guide and that's one that they would probably like to get up and running before football this weekend so they can live up to their previous statement that they wouldn't be turning anything off for this years ST.


Of all the speculating that has been going on, that one really makes sense. It would give them a "real" channel to test, plus take the pressure off from those complaining about the MPEG 2 version being yanked.


----------



## Jeremy W

petergaryr said:


> plus take the pressure off from those complaining about the MPEG 2 version being yanked.


It'll take *some* of the pressure off. Those without MPEG4-capable receivers will still have TNT taken away, and some of them will still complain.


----------



## petergaryr

Jeremy W said:


> It'll take *some* of the pressure off. Those without MPEG4-capable receivers will still have TNT taken away, and some of them will still complain.


True, but think of the boost in incentive for those "holdouts" who haven't upgraded to MPEG4. To be able to watch re-runs of L&O on a Sunday would be worth it to call and order an H20 or HR20.


----------



## purtman

Got one poster who said 245 is in HD (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98479) Can somebody confirm?


----------



## Jeremy W

purtman said:


> Got one poster who said 245 is in HD (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98479) Can somebody confirm?


I can confirm that the poster is a liar. D10's signal isn't even staying on right now, it's going in and out.


----------



## Rojma

He just said he can see it on the ONLINE guide at DirecTV's site, not on the guide on his TV or that he is actually receiving the channel.

I can confirm that I also see this on the ONLINE guide.


----------



## Jeremy W

Rojma said:


> He just said he can see it on the ONLINE guide at DirecTV's site, not on the guide on his TV or that he is actually receiving the channel.


That's not what he said.


----------



## purtman

Go back to the link and look at Post #8. He did say he had "HD", but nothing about the on-line guide. I think you're looking at the wrong link. Jeremy W saw what I saw.


----------



## Jeremy W

He also started this thread, which was closed: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98492

He's just a liar.


----------



## LameLefty

Rojma said:


> He just said he can see it on the ONLINE guide at DirecTV's site, not on the guide on his TV or that he is actually receiving the channel.
> 
> I can confirm that I also see this on the ONLINE guide.


It's been that way since this morning, alas.


----------



## henryld

70 & 71 still missing in the online guide with SHOHD shown @ 537 & TNTHD @245


----------



## Rojma

purtman said:


> Go back to the link and look at Post #8. He did say he had "HD", but nothing about the on-line guide. I think you're looking at the wrong link. Jeremy W saw what I saw.


Yeah I was talking about the original post, not the one further down.


----------



## syphix

Come to the chatroom to watch the transponder turn on and off LIVE!! 

http://chat.dbstalk.com/

CURRENT STATUS: off (0)


----------



## Sirshagg

syphix said:


> Come to the chatroom to watch the transponder turn on and off LIVE!!
> 
> http://chat.dbstalk.com/
> 
> CURRENT STATUS: off (0)


I totally forgot about htis "other" way to completely waste away my day.


----------



## Hdhead

Over 30 minutes without a post! come on people!


----------



## Sirshagg

Hdhead said:


> Over 30 minutes without a post! come on people!


It's really amazing the way the traffic just stops once more and more people get off work. :grin:


----------



## DrZaiusATL

Here is an update:

Orbit Testing is taking place as I type. They are doing some local spot beams first then conus. 

FINAL Orbit positioning will be sometime this week.

This is from an extreme insider!


----------



## Hdhead

Sirshagg said:


> It's really amazing the way the traffic just stops once more and more people get off work. :grin:


Yep, time for productive matters now!


----------



## code4code5

DrZaiusATL said:


> Here is an update:
> 
> Orbit Testing is taking place as I type. They are doing some local spot beams first then conus.
> 
> FINAL Orbit positioning will be sometime this week.
> 
> This is from an extreme insider!


Don't tell me that this means that we won't get anything for a couple of days...


----------



## DrZaiusATL

Don't take this too literally....but my friend is saying another week or two! They still have a lot of tests to perform.


----------



## DrZaiusATL

and yes, he is actually part of the team that is testing.


----------



## Hdhead

DrZaiusATL said:


> Don't take this too literally....but my friend is saying another week or two! They still have a lot of tests to perform.


Well just burst my bubble buddy!


----------



## GordonT

I searched around for this, but couldn't find a definitive answer.

I have 2 Favorites lists set up. One list has all the channels I receive except for about 20 or so that I never watch. The other is a true favorites list that has about 50 channels in it.

When the new HD channels light up. will they automatically be added to my favorites lists? My guess is that for the majority of the new channels which will use the same channel number as their SD counterparts, the answer is yes. In other words, when CNN HD comes online, when I tune to 202, it will be CNN HD.

For the channels which are new (i.e. Smithsonian) I am guessing that I will have to add them to my favorites lists manually.

I have the Premier package with HD access, BTW.


----------



## Sirshagg

DrZaiusATL said:


> Don't take this too literally....but my friend is saying another week or two! They still have a lot of tests to perform.


a week - maybe
two - no way


----------



## LameLefty

DrZaiusATL said:


> Here is an update:
> 
> Orbit Testing is taking place as I type. They are doing some local spot beams first then conus.
> 
> FINAL Orbit positioning will be sometime this week.
> 
> This is from an extreme insider!


That's absolutely not true - go read the Tech thread. The sat is just about parked at 102.8W, the original operating slot requested and approved some time ago. The transponders that will be used on D10 initially are all CONUS. Tp 11 on the 103(b) sat signal test page has been active for a good part of the day (I had 96 when I got home to check). It is now zero.


----------



## markymouse

Signal here is flatlined as well, but healthy all afternoon. 

Can't be 2 weeks, no way


----------



## sportshermit

Sirshagg said:


> a week - maybe
> two - no way


If it takes two weeks at this point I'd say the folks at Dish have made a hostile takeover of the satellite.


----------



## Racer88

I have no doubt testing will be ongoing for a couple of weeks or even more. Saying that doesn't mean diddly squat about when new channels will start showing up though.

Neither aspect is mutally exclusive. They both can occur at the same time.


----------



## LameLefty

Racer88 said:


> I have no doubt testing will be ongoing for a couple of weeks or even more. Saying that doesn't mean diddly squat about when new channels will start showing up though.


Testing has been going on for about a month at 102.6, more or less (102.56/57), just as the plan approved by the FCC allows. The move to 102.8 occurred during the FCC-approved window as well. There's little reason to doubt that operation will commence shortly hereafter, as other insiders have indicated.


----------



## DrZaiusATL

I only posted what an engineer at D* told me. He is reliable and a very good friend. Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## korkle

I don't want to further the rumer mill --- but--- I just spoke to two CSRs ( one in retention and one in install) both said thy plan to light up the sat on the 19th.


----------



## MAVERICK007

I know folks have their sources, but I bet they'll light D10 up by Saturday.

Just can't see DTV holding back any longer. :shrug:

Plus, there are thousands of DBS Talk folks almost ready to _"give birth"_ here!


----------



## Newshawk

jfuchtm said:


> OK, say we have 100 or so HD channels by Jan 1, 2008. When can we get more? :rolling:
> 
> Sorry, I wanted to be the first to ask.:grin:


Please, sir... May I have some more?"


----------



## JMartinko

It does look like the 'official' CSR story line is Wed. the 19th. I lost activation on my HD channels tonight and had to phone in to have it reset. (I had the same weird bill this month that others have reported in other threads, which showed a charge and credit for the same period). At any rate the CSR said the 16th when I asked. I am not posting this for any other purpose than as additional confirmation that the CSR's must have gotten the memo. I still don't believe much of anything they say about the start up though, but right or wrong at least they appear to be consistent now.


----------



## binkatl

korkle said:


> I don't want to further the rumer mill --- but--- I just spoke to two CSRs ( one in retention and one in install) both said thy plan to light up the sat on the 19th.


Keep this in mind... *every* CSR is going to say the 19th, because that's what they have been told to say. We know that with as much certainty as possible, because we have heard from several CSRs that there have been meetings, training sessions, etc. where they were told that the 19th is the day.

Does that mean that the 19th is really the day? Absolutely not. What that means to me is that the 19th is D*'s own internal deadline they have set for themselves. Also, it fits with the date set in the press releases and everything else we have heard.

But think about it. A big corporation like D* says they are going to release a certain product on a certain day. If they are ready early, and they release it early, they look like heroes. But if they instruct all their CSRs to tell callers that the new HD channels will be released, let's say, this Friday the 14th, and then they run into some problems and don't get them lit up until Monday, then they have to deal with a whole weekend of pissed off subs calling and overloading their call centers.

What I'm trying to say is, it makes good business sense for D* to be conservative in their release dates. It won't hurt to light up the new channels earlier than expected. But the other way could spell disaster.


----------



## lovswr

binkatl said:


> Keep this in mind... *every* CSR is going to say the 19th, because that's what they have been told to say. We know that with as much certainty as possible, because we have heard from several CSRs that there have been meetings, training sessions, etc. where they were told that the 19th is the day.
> 
> Does that mean that the 19th is really the day? Absolutely not. What that means to me is that the 19th is D*'s own internal deadline they have set for themselves. Also, it fits with the date set in the press releases and everything else we have heard.
> 
> But think about it. A big corporation like D* says they are going to release a certain product on a certain day. If they are ready early, and they release it early, they look like heroes. But if they instruct all their CSRs to tell callers that the new HD channels will be released, let's say, this Friday the 14th, and then they run into some problems and don't get them lit up until Monday, then they have to deal with a whole weekend of pissed off subs calling and overloading their call centers.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, it makes good business sense for D* to be conservative in their release dates. It won't hurt to light up the new channels earlier than expected. But the other way could spell disaster.


I believe the business concept is called under-promise over-deliver


----------



## lwilli201

Tom closed the Tech thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> Tom closed the Tech thread.


Only temporarily. As soon as their is legitimate tech data, I'll happily open it again.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## psweig

Did the HR20 always switch to 1080i when viewing ch 499? I could swear it was 430i before.   :lol: :hurah:


----------



## Brandon428

psweig said:


> Did the HR20 always switch to 1080i when viewing ch 499? I could swear it was 430i before.   :lol: :hurah:


I thought it was 1080p


----------



## barrytest

binkatl said:


> Keep this in mind... *every* CSR is going to say the 19th, because that's what they have been told to say. We know that with as much certainty as possible, because we have heard from several CSRs that there have been meetings, training sessions, etc. where they were told that the 19th is the day.
> 
> Does that mean that the 19th is really the day? Absolutely not. What that means to me is that the 19th is D*'s own internal deadline they have set for themselves. Also, it fits with the date set in the press releases and everything else we have heard.
> 
> But think about it. A big corporation like D* says they are going to release a certain product on a certain day. If they are ready early, and they release it early, they look like heroes. But if they instruct all their CSRs to tell callers that the new HD channels will be released, let's say, this Friday the 14th, and then they run into some problems and don't get them lit up until Monday, then they have to deal with a whole weekend of pissed off subs calling and overloading their call centers.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, it makes good business sense for D* to be conservative in their release dates. It won't hurt to light up the new channels earlier than expected. But the other way could spell disaster.


Where I worked our job was to keep the internet service up for the company. If there was an outage we always took the estimated time to recover and multiplied by at least two that way we looked liked heroes when we beat the deadline.

Barry


----------



## mhking

MAVERICK007 said:


> Plus, there are thousands of DBS Talk folks almost ready to _"give birth"_ here!


Hey! I resemble that remark! (or at least my wife would say that as she pokes my gut)


----------



## Rob

psweig said:


> Did the HR20 always switch to 1080i when viewing ch 499? I could swear it was 430i before.   :lol: :hurah:


430i? I got 720p


----------



## The Scotsman

lovswr said:


> I believe the business concept is called under-promise over-deliver


Well, here's my tuppence worth. When I got home tonight, I found I had lost my HD package. That was 72 to 79. I called D* and I was put through to a call center in Montana. The CSR there solved the problem in seconds by reconnecting my missing channels. I mentioned the new satellite and asked when would we have new HD channels. He told me late September is the soft launch and early October is the hard launch. I never cracked a light about previous intelligence I had read in dbstalk. The CSR then volunteered that D* are planning a 1080p service. I decided not to blow my cover by asking him how a 1080p service could be planned, when they have not even been broadcasting 1080i in its full resolution (HD Lite). I don't know if this post contains new and exciting information for dbstalk members. Perhaps it just confirms the unfortunate and never ending problem we have. That problem is D* CSR's giving out fictitious and incorrect information to their loyal subscribers. I wonder what the correct story is. I also asked the CSR why I had an SD and an HD version of channel 625 on my HR20 and H20, when there is only an SD version available on my HR10-250. The reply from the CSR was that there is an MPEG4 16:9 version of 625 available and this is only visible on H20 and HR20 receivers.

I have a horrid feeling I am disseminating inaccurate fantasy stories (1080p) to trusting people who just want to hear truthful and upbeat reports on their favorite subject. Please forgive me if you have already seen this report written on a toilet wall.


----------



## ziggy29

The Scotsman said:


> I have a horrid feeling I am disseminating inaccurate fantasy stories (1080p) to trusting people who just want to hear truthful and upbeat reports on their favorite subject. Please forgive me if you have already seen this report written on a toilet wall.


 1080p? Wouldn't that make the HR20 obsolete already since it only does 720p and 1080i? If they're talking years from now, fine; otherwise...yikes! Just got my HR20 installed today.


----------



## The Scotsman

ziggy29 said:


> 1080p? Wouldn't that make the HR20 obsolete already since it only does 720p and 1080i? If they're talking years from now, fine; otherwise...yikes! Just got my HR20 installed today.


I share your discomfort and disbelief. Perhaps D* have a super-duper firmware update to upgrade H20 and HR20 to 1080p capability. If not, they should educate their CSR's immediately and refrain from prevaricating. :nono2:


----------



## Brandon428

There won't be any 1080p anytime soon I promise.


----------



## ziggy29

The Scotsman said:


> I share your discomfort and disbelief. Perhaps D* have a super-duper firmware update to upgrade H20 and HR20 to 1080p capability. If not, they should educate their CSR's immediately and refrain from prevaricating. :nono2:


 Yeah. It seems unbelievable that they could get there any time soon. Someone was talking out their butt, I suspect. Technology moves quickly, but not THAT quickly.


----------



## Newshawk

barrytest said:


> Where I worked our job was to keep the internet service up for the company. If there was an outage we always took the estimated time to recover and multiplied by at least two that way we looked liked heroes when we beat the deadline.


Isn't that the Montgomery Scott plan?


----------



## DawgLink

Brandon428 said:


> There won't be any 1080p anytime soon I promise.


Outside of Blu-Ray DVD's and others, you are right


----------



## lwilli201

I have a theory about what happened today. Transponder 11 on 103b was showing up in the signal strength page. About the time that signal disappeared some subs started loosing their HD channels. I think they were scrambling to deactivate our ability to see that transponder. Whatever they did shut off the HD for some subs. Im sure it has been a busy time in the call centers. IMHO


----------



## syphix

It's been also hypothesized that the missing HD channels came from a "side effect" of a script that's running (kinda like the VOD script) to grandfather our accounts to get the "HD Extra Package".


----------



## lwilli201

syphix said:


> It's been also hypothesized that the missing HD channels came from a "side effect" of a script that's running (kinda like the VOD script) to grandfather our accounts to get the "HD Extra Package".


Could be, but the problem started when the signal on 103b disappeared. I do not think we were supposed to see it.

I am sure they are running many scripts to update the 16.5 million accounts, but I think the HD shut off problem was due to D* being in a panic to shut off our ability to see the signals on 103b.

EDIT: Panic may be harsh, probably more of a scramble.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Adding PIP DLB...$5 a month on debit Master Card

Watching the Cubs win and for 103(b) Signal Strengths at the same time...










Priceless!

In The Words of Dilbert: I Have Achieved Nerdvana

- Craig

(Here is how to do it)


----------



## Tbettini

Theres a whole new thing about HD on the D*site, they updated their HD side with packages and channels.

Also on the Packages tab it says HBO-HD west as in Now available

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


----------



## Starchild

I see the promise land on the horizon. The anticipation builds.


----------



## Tom Robertson

"anticipation builds"? What an understatement!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Tbettini said:


> Theres a whole new thing about HD on the D*site, they updated their HD side with packages and channels.
> 
> Also on the Packages tab it says HBO-HD west as in Now available
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


I'm aware that you're aware, but to others, I started a thread about it HERE.

~Alan


----------



## purtman

We should have some by Friday. Remember this posting by BSchneider. I have included both the link and the text of his posting.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457&page=7


> The following information is subject to change. But right now this is what I can tell you today.
> 
> The first wave of HD channels should be turned on Sept 14th with at least the following channels. Individual channnels may be turned on before the 14th. RSN's will be the turned on during the second wave. When we get closer to the dates I should be able to tell you more.
> 
> A&E
> Big Ten Network
> Cartoon Network
> CNN
> Food Network
> Golf/Versus
> HGTV
> History
> NFL Network
> National Geo
> Simithsonian (channel 267)
> TBS
> Last edited by Bschneider : 09-02-07 at 08:06 PM.


----------



## jrodfoo

Hope that's the case!  so.......close......


----------



## Ed Campbell

DawgLink said:


> Outside of Blu-Ray DVD's and others, you are right


Actually, I already have a few regular shows I download [and stream to the TV] from the Web that are 1080p. One of the reasons my next set will have that capability.

Yeah - I admit it. I also want to buy a new TV. Don't tell my wife.


----------



## Hoxxx

I tried to get on the directv.com site and it is being redone. could this mean we will see new HD info...


----------



## cygnusloop

Hoxxx said:


> I tried to get on the directv.com site and it is being redone. could this mean we will see new HD info...


See this thread.


----------



## EaglePC

WOE I THOUGHT I WAS BAD!
over 750 post in 1 Day LOL
In D10 Satellite TECH THREAD - HD Testing Schedule / Press Releases / Location 
CLOSED


----------



## turbo_oasis

I am hoping that there are more NHL in HD with all of those RSN's going HD and with plenty of room for more HD.


----------



## Tom Robertson

EaglePC said:


> WOE I THOUGHT I WAS BAD!
> over 750 post in 1 Day LOL
> In D10 Satellite TECH THREAD - HD Testing Schedule / Press Releases / Location
> CLOSED


Closed only for renovation. It (or another) will be opened again soon. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Jeremy W

lwilli201 said:


> Could be, but the problem started when the signal on 103b disappeared. I do not think we were supposed to see it.
> 
> I am sure they are running many scripts to update the 16.5 million accounts, but I think the HD shut off problem was due to D* being in a panic to shut off our ability to see the signals on 103b.


Absolutely not. If they didn't want us to see the signals, we wouldn't have been able to see them in the first place. They don't care. And the only reason we don't see anything right now is because there is nothing to see. You need to calm down and think about this rationally.


----------



## Baldmaga

wow, long, long, long day of school and work, and no HD 

However, it's just another day closer


----------



## Tom Robertson

Baldmaga said:


> wow, long, long, long day of school and work, and no HD
> 
> However, it's just another day closer


And there have been some awesome signs today: D10 in place and TP11 sightings!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## binkatl

Jeremy W said:


> Absolutely not. If they didn't want us to see the signals, we wouldn't have been able to see them in the first place. They don't care. And the only reason we don't see anything right now is because there is nothing to see. You need to calm down and think about this rationally.


I agree... and also, we need to keep in mind, that of the millions of subscribers, we represent a very small percentage. I seriously doubt many people outside of this forum were obsessively checking the signal meters today... the vast majority of subscribers wouldn't even have noticed anything different. I bet most don't even know the 103(b) page is there, or what it means.


----------



## Jeremy W

binkatl said:


> I bet most don't even know the 103(b) page is there, or what it means.


This is very true.


----------



## philslc

binkatl said:


> I agree... and also, we need to keep in mind, that of the millions of subscribers, we represent a very small percentage. I seriously doubt many people outside of this forum were obsessively checking the signal meters today... the vast majority of subscribers wouldn't even have noticed anything different. I bet most don't even know the 103(b) page is there, or what it means.


And, one day they will get the same new HD channels that we will get but they will not have suffered the waiting game that we have.


----------



## Jeremy W

philslc said:


> And, one day they will get the same new HD channels that we will get but they will not have suffered the waiting game that we have.


In this case, ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## petergaryr

binkatl said:


> I agree... and also, we need to keep in mind, that of the millions of subscribers, we represent a very small percentage. I seriously doubt many people outside of this forum were obsessively checking the signal meters today... the vast majority of subscribers wouldn't even have noticed anything different. I bet most don't even know the 103(b) page is there, or what it means.


And the sad thing is, we do....and check it every 5.234 seconds. :lol:


----------



## dirchm0628

petergaryr said:


> And the sad thing is, we do....and check it every 5.234 seconds. :lol:


Ah, but what else would I do while I drink a cup of coffee at 5:30am.


----------



## dirchm0628

And D*'s webpage has changed with some updated information regarding HD.


----------



## paulman182

philslc said:


> And, one day they will get the same new HD channels that we will get but they will not have suffered the waiting game that we have.


Suffered? _Suffered?_ Surely you mean _enjoyed!_


----------



## MAVERICK007

dirchm0628 said:


> And D*'s webpage has changed with some updated information regarding HD.


Thanks for the tip. I checked it out. Very well done with an extensive FAQ section.


----------



## John4924

dirchm0628 said:


> Ah, but what else would I do while I drink a cup of coffee at 5:30am.


I am right here with you brother, drinking my first cup!


----------



## Carbon

Anyone else notice on the online guide HBOHD is no longer listed in the 70's.


----------



## EaglePC

will 103
(b) light up my life today


----------



## John4924

MAVERICK007 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I checked it out. Very well done with an extensive FAQ section.


Agreed...just skimmed through it and answers most if not all of the questions I had. And they state the rollout of HD will start in September. 

I have to believe that it would make the most sense to start turning some of these on before their big emmy party Sunday and get some of the kinks out before they present them in that big pink balloon! :lol:


----------



## John4924

EaglePC said:


> will 103
> (b) light up my life today


Eagle, what would you do if they actually turned on a couple of channels today! :lol: Are paramedics nearby just in case?


----------



## EaglePC

09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 

what channel is cinemax in HD i got charged for it


----------



## Carbon

EaglePC said:


> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7315 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 
> what channel is cinemax in HD i got charged for it


A lot of us have seen those changes and then credits on our bills there is a thread about it somewhere.


----------



## purtman

Remember, a while ago Bschneider (who has been pretty reliable) posted that several new stations will go live on Sept. 14, which is tomorrow. I would expect more testing today.


----------



## syphix

purtman said:


> Remember, a while ago Bschneider (who has been pretty reliable) posted that several new stations will go live on Sept. 14, which is tomorrow. I would expect more testing today.


He also stated that individual channels may go live prior to that date, too. I do expect about 5-10 channels activated by Saturday, though...BTN-HD to be among them.


----------



## Carbon

You would think TNTHD too so that people stop complaining about losing TNT during football. I don't know who these people are but they are out there.


----------



## EaglePC

syphix good morning
103(b) is OFF


----------



## FeelForce1

It's probably an oversight, but I didn't see ChillerHD listed on the updated D* web pages.


----------



## viper8399

I also didn't notice the MHD channel on the website, or did i just miss it?


----------



## FeelForce1

viper8399 said:


> I also didn't notice the MHD channel on the website, or did i just miss it?


I do remember seeing that one.


----------



## viper8399

I looked again and it's just not in any of the packages, but it is under the tab for all HD channels


----------



## purtman

syphix said:


> He also stated that individual channels may go live prior to that date, too. I do expect about 5-10 channels activated by Saturday, though...BTN-HD to be among them.


I would also expect TNT before the weekend. I don't think anybody wants a repeat from last week's ST issues.


----------



## ciscokidd979

syphix said:


> He also stated that individual channels may go live prior to that date, too. I do expect about 5-10 channels activated by Saturday, though...BTN-HD to be among them.


I helped my neighbor order new HD service last night. He got a sweet deal. Paid only shipping on the HR20 plus free HD for a year. Anyway the CSR said Sep 19th is when some of the channels would be active.


----------



## syphix

ciscokidd979 said:


> I helped my neighbor order new HD service last night. He got a sweet deal. Paid only shipping on the HR20 plus free HD for a year. Anyway the CSR said Sep 19th is when some of the channels would be active.


DirecTV historically has actually turned channels on far before they "announce" it. I have no doubt that they plan to use Sept. 19th as their "marketing date", but I expect those channels (to be announced most likely Tuesday, Sept. 18th) to actually be turned on before that date. They simply won't "tell" the average customer/public until they have all the kinks worked out and the channels are already available.


----------



## MnGuy

If I have a grandfathered package, will I get all the companion HD channels. I am concerned about Golf/Versus. I have one of the old Total Choice packages that includes Golf channel.


----------



## Azdeadwood

Tried to check signal strength and got a "This will interrupt testing" for "Chuck" and "Journeyman" message. 

Looks like they are back at work!


----------



## Azdeadwood

Now "Bionic Woman" is testing at 0811.


----------



## BudShark

Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## LameLefty

BudShark said:


> Huh? I'm confused.


You're not the only one.


----------



## dgsiiinc

Chuck, Journeyman and Bionic Woman are all new programs from NBC that are being previewed on HD in Demand, a third party VOD source. I don't think these are coming from D10, but Directv is probably making them available as showcases.


----------



## ziggy29

binkatl said:


> I agree... and also, we need to keep in mind, that of the millions of subscribers, we represent a very small percentage. I seriously doubt many people outside of this forum were obsessively checking the signal meters today... the vast majority of subscribers wouldn't even have noticed anything different. I bet most don't even know the 103(b) page is there, or what it means.


Well, true...but the vast majority of subscribers don't have an H20, an HR-20 or a dish that even sees the 103s, either...


----------



## Azdeadwood

BudShark said:


> Huh? I'm confused.


If you go to test the signal strength under "setup" you will get a warning message and an option to interrupt the scheduled testing (or not).

Normally this is how you see the focus of your dish. D* is running tests so you get these messages.


----------



## houskamp

Same here.. "bionic woman @ 9:02" on both hr20-700s..


----------



## Azdeadwood

dgsiiinc said:


> Chuck, Journeyman and Bionic Woman are all new programs from NBC that are being previewed on HD in Demand, a third party VOD source. I don't think these are coming from D10, but Directv is probably making them available as showcases.


Darn, you burst my bubble!


----------



## BobbyK

I'm getting nothing across the board, zeros on all TPs.


----------



## Sirshagg

Azdeadwood said:


> Tried to check signal strength and got a "This will interrupt testing" for "Chuck" and "Journeyman" message.
> 
> Looks like they are back at work!


It's a showcase


----------



## DawgLink

It's about to start pouring rain ALL DAY here in Nawlins so I wont be getting anything anyway. Keep me updated


----------



## Steve Robertson

Sirshagg said:


> It's a showcase


Screw the Showcase I don't want them


----------



## cnmsales

Actually i kind of like the showcases previewing new shows for the new line up.


----------



## Steve Robertson

cnmsales said:


> Actually i kind of like the showcases previewing new shows for the new line up.


I don't mind getting them but 3 times now I have had to reset the DVR so that is why I say screw them I am sure lots of people enjoy them but I never check them out but that is just me.


----------



## harsh

FeelForce1 said:


> It's probably an oversight, but I didn't see ChillerHD listed on the updated D* web pages.


Chiller HD hasn't been on any of the various "preview" documents either.


----------



## FeelForce1

harsh said:


> Chiller HD hasn't been on any of the various "preview" documents either.


I was looking forward to the Chiller Halloween lineup in HD!!


----------



## jrodfoo

calm before the 14th storm I hope


----------



## eppy562000

Just had an installer leave my house after having to replace my LNB. Of course I asked him if he knew when we would be seeing the new HD channels. He said "Sept 19th it will be turned over and the channels would be live to see to everyone on Sept 21st. I know others have heard other dates but I just wanted to share this with everyone. In anycase, the time is here!


----------



## Jeremy W

eppy562000 said:


> He said "Sept 19th it will be turned over


Well he's about a week late with that. The satellite was turned over yesterday.


----------



## Tom Robertson

eppy562000 said:


> Just had an installer leave my house after having to replace my LNB. Of course I asked him if he knew when we would be seeing the new HD channels. He said "Sept 19th it will be turned over and the channels would be live to see to everyone on Sept 21st. I know others have heard other dates but I just wanted to share this with everyone. In anycase, the time is here!


Welcome to the forums, eppy562000! :welcome_s

HD is coming and coming so soon!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## smiddy

Has anyone interrupted signal testing? I am fearful of interrupting the signal testing on my box.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I love so soon as in by the weekend?


----------



## DarkAudit

SPEEDHD is supposed to be on the list. Here's hoping it's ready for this Sunday.

Here's also hoping that they use FOM's HD feed. Eau Rouge in HD should be a sight to behold.


----------



## MRinDenver

I went home from work last night, after watching this thread most of the afternoon, and did the 103(b) test on my HR20-100. Got nuthing but zeros. No problem.

My machine froze when I tried to return to regular programming. After making several attempts to unfreeze it, I did a reset.

When completed, 499 displayed a slide stating that B-band converters "were not installed" on my unit. I had been getting the "searching" signal since my install 60 days ago. My other 100 was fine.

Left it overnight, the "not installed" message was still there this morning. Did another reset, and all is back to where it was before, "searching" for signal on 499.

These machines are finicky, sometimes!


----------



## beakor

I noticed on the online guide hbohd(70) and shohd(71) are no longer listed in the 70's, they are in the 500's.


----------



## FeelForce1

smiddy said:


> Has anyone interrupted signal testing? I am fearful of interrupting the signal testing on my box.


I'm not at home right now, but I think I understand that the signal testing is D* sending showcases of The Bionic Woman. Am I off base here?


----------



## syphix

beakor said:


> I noticed on the online guide hbohd(70) and shohd(71) are no longer listed in the 70's, they are in the 500's.


I don't show HBOHD anywhere in the guide...SHOHD has taken Showtime's first channel's place: 537.


----------



## GutBomb

smiddy said:


> Has anyone interrupted signal testing? I am fearful of interrupting the signal testing on my box.


had you been doing signal testing of your own earlier in the day? if so, the "signal testing" you are seeing there is actually one of your tuners stuck testing the signal. it's a bug in the DVR.


----------



## smiddy

Yeah, ok, I'll interrupt then to see what is up. The showcases, BTW, are there already. Weird stuff.


----------



## Tom Robertson

FeelForce1 said:


> I'm not at home right now, but I think I understand that the signal testing is D* sending showcases of The Bionic Woman. Am I off base here?


Or signal testing is what you are trying to do and they got the wording backward. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jrodfoo

beakor said:


> I noticed on the online guide hbohd(70) and shohd(71) are no longer listed in the 70's, they are in the 500's.


yeah i noticed last night shohd was actually in the 500s in the tv guide, i went to it, and it's def. the HD feed now. I dont remember it being there before, I could be wrong.


----------



## houskamp

Tom Robertson said:


> Or signal testing is what you are trying to do and they got the wording backward.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Hey Tom, have you slept in the last 48 hours? :eek2: :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

jrodfoo - they've always been there.


----------



## jrodfoo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> jrodfoo - they've always been there.


ok, shows how much I pay attention :lol:


----------



## Rockywwf

MnGuy said:


> If I have a grandfathered package, will I get all the companion HD channels. I am concerned about Golf/Versus. I have one of the old Total Choice packages that includes Golf channel.


Just got off the phone with D* with that very same question. The reply was yes. Whatever HD channels come out we will get. And whatever Premium channels we subscribe to (HBO, Skinamax...) we will also get. Hopefully this info is correct. I believe it is because I have heard this to be true around these forums.


----------



## FeelForce1

Rockywwf said:


> (HBO, Skinamax...) .


:lol: :lol: Never heard that one.


----------



## toddrohner

jrodfoo said:


> yeah i noticed last night shohd was actually in the 500s in the tv guide, i went to it, and it's def. the HD feed now. I dont remember it being there before, I could be wrong.


It's always been there. HBOHD too. e.g. HBO east standard def in 501 and HBO east HD is 509. I don't recall the channel numbers for Showtime, but the HD has always been in the 500s. IIRC, the assignments for these two channels in the 70s are mirrors of the slot in the 500s.


----------



## swirl_junkie

Last night discovery hd theater was showing like ten minute blocks of commercials for all the new hd shows coming to TLC and Discovery. It was driving me nuts with knowing it's all there, but we couldnt' see it yet. Every hour it seemed like they'd do a huge segment of HD commercials. Anyone else see this?


----------



## jash

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008

hope that's not a duplicate post guys. i didn't see it yet. it's early out west still.


----------



## darekd

jash said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008
> 
> hope that's not a duplicate post guys. i didn't see it yet.  it's early out west still.


Unfortunately, it's an old news and it has been discussed extensively in this and other treads. The site was changed yesterday after 11PM EST


----------



## CTJon

How do you think D* will let its users know about all the new channels and how to get them. I know they will advertise and the web site but there are a few people who don't frequent forums such as this and won't know. Messages as you use your equipment similar to when the color scheme changed? 

Also, I think this was asked but I don't remember an answer. If you have seasons passess set up and they change the channel number, will the passes change automatically? Will everything switch to the HD version?


----------



## cygnusloop

DarkAudit said:


> SPEEDHD is supposed to be on the list. Here's hoping it's ready for this Sunday.
> 
> Here's also hoping that they use FOM's HD feed. Eau Rouge in HD should be a sight to behold.


Just a note.
FOM's feed is 16:9 PAL SD. It is 576i at the source, so it upconverts pretty well. While not really HD, it's still pretty good, and much, much better than the 480i 4:3 Speed Sd feed.


----------



## bonscott87

CTJon said:


> How do you think D* will let its users know about all the new channels and how to get them. I know they will advertise and the web site but there are a few people who don't frequent forums such as this and won't know. Messages as you use your equipment similar to when the color scheme changed?


Certainly will be a lot of advertising and new channels are always communicated in people's bills. That is probably where most people find out.



> Also, I think this was asked but I don't remember an answer. If you have seasons passess set up and they change the channel number, will the passes change automatically? Will everything switch to the HD version?


If you're talking about season passes to the SD channels that now will get HD versions, you will have to setup the season pass on the HD version, it's a different channel.

The current HD channels in the 70's aren't going anywhere, they will still be there in MPEG2 for people with legacy equipment. They will eventually be shut down though. So if you have a season pass on ESPN channel 74 (or whatever it is), if you want a season pass on the new MPEG4 version at channel 206 then you will need to setup a new season pass, it's a new channel.


----------



## Hdhead

So far today is somewhat of a let-down following yesterday's excitement. I'm depressed. :nono:

Need some prozacHD to snap me out ot it.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Hdhead said:


> So far today is somewhat of a let-down following yesterday's excitement. I'm depressed. :nono:


The real excitement will happen when they actually turn on a channel.

It can't be rainbows and unicorns everyday.


----------



## hobie346

CTJon said:


> How do you think D* will let its users know about all the new channels and how to get them. I know they will advertise and the web site but there are a few people who don't frequent forums such as this and won't know. Messages as you use your equipment similar to when the color scheme changed?
> 
> Also, I think this was asked but I don't remember an answer. If you have seasons passess set up and they change the channel number, will the passes change automatically? Will everything switch to the HD version?


Most likely D* will send out snail mail info to it's customer base to inform them of the new channels.

As for Seasons passes aka Tivo these new channels won't work on them. The new channels will only work on boxes that can decode MPEG4 signals. If you are referring to Series Links then I'm not sure but I think since most, if not all, of these channels are new that you won't have a pre existing SL for them. You'll have to create new SL's. And remember, there is a limit of 50 SL in the HR-20.


----------



## borghe

bonscott87 said:


> The current HD channels in the 70's aren't going anywhere, they will still be there in MPEG2 for people with legacy equipment. They will eventually be shut down though. So if you have a season pass on ESPN channel 74 (or whatever it is), if you want a season pass on the new MPEG4 version at channel 206 then you will need to setup a new season pass, it's a new channel.


I know people have said this is happening, but what are the chances of this rolling out this month? MPEG4 simulcasting I mean. HBO could sure use a minor quality bump, and TNT is just downright awful in PQ the majority of the time.


----------



## jrodfoo

Maybe they just tested TP11 yesterday that will house the first wave of HD channels. I'm willing to reach for anything at this point!


----------



## man_rob

RoundRockJohn said:


> The real excitement will happen when they actually turn on a channel.
> 
> It can't be rainbows and unicorns everyday.


DirecTV is proud to announce a new channel to it's HD lineup...
The Rainbows and Unicorns Channel, with 24/7 HD programming.


----------



## FeelForce1

hobie346 said:


> And remember, there is a limit of 50 SL in the HR-20.


Wow. Other than my 22 year old son, Do some people have the time to watch that much TV? :lol:


----------



## ziggy29

Rockywwf said:


> Just got off the phone with D* with that very same question. The reply was yes. Whatever HD channels come out we will get. And whatever Premium channels we subscribe to (HBO, Skinamax...) we will also get. Hopefully this info is correct. I believe it is because I have heard this to be true around these forums.


Has anyone heard a "cutoff" date for this grandfathering (whether or not it's known to be accurate)? I just got my HD access enabled yesterday with a new HR20 install.


----------



## dbhsatx

There is a lot of good information in the faq on this new page. Anyone who regularly answers question on dbstalk will want to have the link handy to alleviate a lot of typing.


----------



## bobnielsen

I noticed 5 new things in my Showcases list, previews of BionicWomand and Life (combined), Journeyman and Chuck plus NFL Blitz Week #1 and Tennessee/Jacksonville highlights (which gives me a "searching for authorized content" message). None were HD, by the way.


----------



## TARDIS

Quote: "DirecTV is proud to announce a new channel to it's HD lineup...
The Rainbows and Unicorns Channel, with 24/7 HD programming."

I thought that was one of VOOM's old channel's


----------



## Canis Lupus

Interesting Bob. I was checking the status of 103b this morning, and when I went to View Signal Strength, I got a message telling me that right at that moment, "Signal Testing" was happening, and the description of that signal test was "Bionic Woman and Life". The channel was actually on Lifetime when I went to do the test. Of course, silly me I interrupted it to test strength anyway, and when I exited out I had to menu reset. 

EDIT: More on this phenomenon here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98566



bobnielsen said:


> I noticed 5 new things in my Showcases list, previews of BionicWomand and Life (combined), Journeyman and Chuck plus NFL Blitz Week #1 and Tennessee/Jacksonville highlights (which gives me a "searching for authorized content" message). None were HD, by the way.


----------



## pattcap

man_rob said:


> DirecTV is proud to announce a new channel to it's HD lineup...
> The Rainbows and Unicorns Channel, with 24/7 HD programming.


I think the Power Puff Girls watch that channel :lol:


----------



## iamcasacnu

The unicorn HD channel...Now that is some funny stuff....






On a side note...I went to 267 this morning and it said searching for sat. signal....it did not say CHANNEL NOT AVAIL.

FYI this is the Simthsonian Channel I believe.......it's coming!!:grin:


----------



## purtman

Did you go for #267 by punching in the three numbers or was it on the guide?


----------



## smiddy

swirl_junkie said:


> Last night discovery hd theater was showing like ten minute blocks of commercials for all the new hd shows coming to TLC and Discovery. It was driving me nuts with knowing it's all there, but we couldnt' see it yet. Every hour it seemed like they'd do a huge segment of HD commercials. Anyone else see this?


Yep, I saw them yesterday...it just make me shake with anticipation!


----------



## lwilli201

ziggy29 said:


> Has anyone heard a "cutoff" date for this grandfathering (whether or not it's known to be accurate)? I just got my HD access enabled yesterday with a new HR20 install.


9/19 has been kicked around as the drop dead date to have HD Access and elegible for being grandfathered. That is NOT official.


----------



## twaller

Scott at Sat Guys in saying that we should see another D10 Signal test early this evering......no HD yet.
http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/106967-directv-10-signal-reading-thread-20.html


----------



## Spike

Waaaaaaaay too much activity going on over our DVR's and HD receivers.. Man, we've got to be getting close!!!!!

*rubs hands together* Whoa! Bring IT!


----------



## richlife

ziggy29 said:


> Has anyone heard a "cutoff" date for this grandfathering (whether or not it's known to be accurate)? I just got my HD access enabled yesterday with a new HR20 install.


lwilli201 answered the question about cutoff for how long grandfathering will be availalbe. D* themselves answer very clearly how long the pricing of the grandfathering will exist as is on the new HD pages under FAQ (and probably elsewhere). I don't know that I've seen the term "Programming and pricing subject to change at any time." used so often and so consistently ever before.

For myself, I'm assuming I'm grandfathered and my pricing will be good until some changes probably no later that early next year.


----------



## skyboysea

twaller said:


> Scott at Sat Guys in saying that we should see another D10 Signal test early this evering......no HD yet.
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv-forum/106967-directv-10-signal-reading-thread-20.html


Is that the same Scott that said that D10 was having serious problems two days ago?


----------



## twaller

One and the same


----------



## Spike

skyboysea said:


> Is that the same Scott that said that D10 was having serious problems two days ago?


*SNICKERS* .... and says no more!


----------



## LameLefty

Spike said:


> *SNICKERS* .... and says no more!


I'm not speaking, I'm laughing . . . :lol:

His sources have lost all credibility - even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Sixto

Also the same guy who told D* legal to go stick it when they asked for that internal document to be removed ... 

If I was D*, I wouldn't do the guy any favors in the future ... 

You certainly can rely on freedom-of-speech , but then you've lost all leverage when trying to develop a nice working relationship in the future ...


----------



## cforrest

For me, I am happy he told D*s attorney he wouldn't remove the document. Why? Because that document now has gotten D* to talk about that additional $4.99 charge for the HD Extra Pack, that prior no one here knew about. Multichannel News has reported on it now, as has Swanni. It may make D* decide to not go forward with the Package or at least make sure current HD subs don't pay, regardless of legacy equipment. That is my take on it anyway. Also, put 9/19 on the calendar since that seems to be the official launch date for the new HD.


----------



## Spike

LameLefty said:


> I'm not speaking, I'm laughing . . . :lol:
> 
> His sources have lost all credibility - even a broken clock is right twice a day.


This is one of the funniest posts I've read in a long time. It speaks volumes! Man, you made my day!!!!


----------



## noneroy

Wait. Wait. Hold on....

You're saying that Scott's 'insider' has 'information' that says that DirecTV, after testing a signal yesterday, will again test a signal today??? STOP THE PRESSES! This is INSANE! We've got a real Woodward and Berstein situation over there.....

Shesh.

I've got some 'inside information' too. DirecTV will test the signal again on Friday too and POSSIBLY use that test signal for some sort of TV signal with a resolution up to and possibly including 1080i......

Also, water is wet and birds say tweet.


----------



## MEJHarrison

lwilli201 said:


> 9/19 has been kicked around as the drop dead date to have HD Access and elegible for being grandfathered. That is NOT official.


Thanks for the info. I too just signed up yesterday specifically so I could hopefully get in on time.


----------



## s_m

twaller said:


> Scott at Sat Guys in saying that we should see another D10 Signal test early this evering......no HD yet.


Wow - that bird has made one hell of a recovery over the past few days.


----------



## cb7214

noneroy said:


> Wait. Wait. Hold on....
> 
> You're saying that Scott's 'insider' has 'information' that says that DirecTV, after testing a signal yesterday, will again test a signal today??? STOP THE PRESSES! This is INSANE! We've got a real Woodward and Berstein situation over there.....
> 
> Shesh.
> 
> I've got some 'inside information' too. DirecTV will test the signal again on Friday too and POSSIBLY use that test signal for some sort of TV signal with a resolution up to and possibly including 1080i......
> 
> Also, water is wet and birds say tweet.


yeah and i saw breaking news header on MSNBC about it earlier today :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

WOW. It's gotten really quiet here today (so far). If something doesn't happen soon I'll actually have to do some work :eek2:


----------



## noneroy

s_m said:


> Wow - that bird has made one hell of a recovery over the past few days.


Not to get too far off topic here, but I thought Scott was all about Charlie? Since when did he ever have a 'contact' or even dealings (as a customer or otherwise) with D*? All the things i've read in the past put him FIRMLY in the E*/Voom camp.....

At least DBSTalk seems to be more balanced....but then again I never go into the Dish section....it's like a Shark wandering into the Jets' part of town....


----------



## DarkAudit

So much tea leaf reading going on. All that caffeine can't be good for you.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Sirshagg said:


> WOW. It's gotten really quiet here today (so far). If something doesn't happen soon I'll actually have to do some work :eek2:


I blame D* for having me to do work today.


----------



## LameLefty

> ....it's like a Shark wandering into the Jets' part of town....


Careful, you're dating yourself there . . . :lol:

_*clicks off the thread humming "When You're a Jet . . ." under my breath . . . *_


----------



## RAD

OK, just my two cents. I wish folks would cut Scott G. a but of slack here. I know in the past his site and DBSTalk have had their own cold war and he's started a number of the battles. As a member of his site I've posted that I wish he would cool it. Recently he's going out and got a D* setup and last week Earl and him talked and his site will more closely particiate in the Cutting Edge testing, the more testers the better. Now for yesterday's posting he was just passing along info that he had heard, turned out in this case it was false. Is that any worst then folks saying they heard from a source that the new HD would be up on 9/12 or 9/13 or 9/14...? All I'm saying is let's try to play nice and see if the truce will hold.


----------



## purtman

Heck, that's before my time and I grew up watching Mickey Mantle.


----------



## purtman

RAD said:


> OK, just my two cents. I wish folks would cut Scott G. a but of slack here. I know in the past his site and DBSTalk have had their own cold war and he's started a number of the battles. As a member of his site I've posted that I wish he would cool it. Recently he's going out and got a D* setup and last week Earl and him talked and his site will more closely particiate in the Cutting Edge testing, the more testers the better. Now for yesterday's posting he was just passing along info that he had heard, turned out in this case it was false. Is that any worst then folks saying they heard from a source that the new HD would be up on 9/12 or 9/13 or 9/14...? All I'm saying is let's try to play nice and see if the truce will hold.


+1 But not just on Scott -- the CSRs, installers, D*, Swanni, Charlie, etc. Too much bashing going on on this site.


----------



## iamcasacnu

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm new to this forum but I wanted to give everyone a head's up...

Lot's of people over on the D* technical help forum are saying service reps were informed this morning on the D* broadcast update that the launch of new HD has been delayed until Jan....Apprantly this is based on the testing and problems of the past several days....the cust. service reps were told to anticpate additional training to deal with dissatisfied customers....

 

I've read through the post's in here and you all seem to know what you are talking about...can someone investigate....

This would be bad....very bad


----------



## purtman

iamcasacnu said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm new to this forum but I wanted to give everyone a head's up...
> 
> Lot's of people over on the D* technical help forum are saying service reps were informed this morning on the D* broadcast update that the launch of new HD has been delayed until Jan....Apprantly this is based on the testing and problems of the past several days....the cust. service reps were told to anticpate additional training to deal with dissatisfied customers....
> 
> 
> 
> I've read through the post's in here and you all seem to know what you are talking about...can someone investigate....
> 
> This would be bad....very bad


Not HD. They're probably talking about Direct 11, the next satellite to be launched.


----------



## LameLefty

> Now for yesterday's posting he was just passing along info that he had heard, turned out in this case it was false. Is that any worst then folks saying they heard from a source that the new HD would be up on 9/12 or 9/13 or 9/14...?


Actually yeah, I think it is. In one case he's basically fanning a volatile audience with information about serious problems that was clearly less than reliable, at a time when DirecTV wasn't even LATE with anything promised, while those others are just quibbling about a date by a couple of days.


----------



## purtman

It turns out the source was less than reliable on this item, but we don't know what this source's track mark was before this. He could have been 100 for 100.


----------



## iamcasacnu

Disregard my last post...looks like it was a prankster that the moderator knocked off the site.....


SORRY TO ALARM EVERYONE *whew* :nono:


----------



## LameLefty

iamcasacnu said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm new to this forum but I wanted to give everyone a head's up...
> 
> Lot's of people over on the D* technical help forum are saying service reps were informed this morning on the D* broadcast update that the launch of new HD has been delayed until Jan....Apprantly this is based on the testing and problems of the past several days....the cust. service reps were told to anticpate additional training to deal with dissatisfied customers....
> 
> 
> 
> I've read through the post's in here and you all seem to know what you are talking about...can someone investigate....
> 
> This would be bad....very bad


Are YOU the "lots of people" (e.g., someone named "elliott8") making multiple "sky is falling" type posts?


----------



## mika911

DarkAudit said:


> SPEEDHD is supposed to be on the list. Here's hoping it's ready for this Sunday.
> 
> Here's also hoping that they use FOM's HD feed. Eau Rouge in HD should be a sight to behold.


F1 isn't broadcast in HD. It is in widescreen.


----------



## Rubbernecker

I bet that is the guy lefty....


----------



## iamcasacnu

LameLefty said:


> Are YOU the "lots of people" (e.g., someone named "elliott8") making multiple "sky is falling" type posts?


NOOOOOOOOO I AM NOT THAT GUY!!!


----------



## dogs31

mika911 said:


> F1 isn't broadcast in HD. It is in widescreen.


F1 - boring, mindless, cars are all the same. Who watches that crap? 
NASCAR - challenging, strategy, actual racing. Now that's what I prefer to watch on Sundays or Saturdays.


----------



## purtman

strategy? Go faster. Slow down. Pit. Go faster. Slow down.


----------



## joed32

purtman said:


> Not HD. They're probably talking about Direct 11, the next satellite to be launched.


It's just one troll posting the same thing over and over saying that a D* rep told him there was a big software problem that wouldn't be resolved until the end of the year.


----------



## Steve Robertson

dogs31 said:


> F1 - boring, mindless, cars are all the same. Who watches that crap?
> NASCAR - challenging, strategy, actual racing. Now that's what I prefer to watch on Sundays or Saturdays.


I can say the same about NASCAR but I won't to each his own


----------



## 66stang351

dogs31 said:


> F1 - boring, mindless, cars are all the same. Who watches that crap?
> NASCAR - challenging, strategy, actual racing. Now that's what I prefer to watch on Sundays or Saturdays.


Uhhh...NASCAR - cars all exactly the same, turn left...turn left... turn...uhh...left...uhhh


----------



## iamcasacnu

dogs31 said:


> F1 - boring, mindless, cars are all the same. Who watches that crap?
> NASCAR - challenging, strategy, actual racing. Now that's what I prefer to watch on Sundays or Saturdays.


HaHa F1 does suck...but ummmmm now all the cars are the same in NASCAR:lol:


----------



## Juppers

There are several road courses in the season now. Adds some right turns into those lefts.


----------



## Reggie3

dogs31 said:


> F1 - boring, mindless, cars are all the same. Who watches that crap?
> NASCAR - challenging, strategy, actual racing. Now that's what I prefer to watch on Sundays or Saturdays.


Right 30M/yr on a hillbilly team vs 1billion/yr by Ferrari and McLaren each - that's real racing


----------



## purtman

I don't bother watching the racing. I used to work in Boston. If I wanted to see some real racing with some strategy, I could go down to Rt. 128 at rush hour.


----------



## FeelForce1

iamcasacnu said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm new to this forum but I wanted to give everyone a head's up...
> 
> Lot's of people over on the D* technical help forum are saying service reps were informed this morning on the D* broadcast update that the launch of new HD has been delayed until Jan....Apprantly this is based on the testing and problems of the past several days....the cust. service reps were told to anticpate additional training to deal with dissatisfied customers....
> 
> 
> 
> I've read through the post's in here and you all seem to know what you are talking about...can someone investigate....
> 
> This would be bad....very bad


As many experts that exist in this forum...It's mazing that someone would post this before doing research first. It would probably would have been better to just ask the question like...Has anyone heard of any problems during the testing phase? Besides I don't think Boeing would have handed off the sat if there were problems.


----------



## Ken984

Drag racing is the best, over in 4 seconds!


----------



## msmith198025

Sixto said:


> Also the same guy who told D* legal to go stick it when they asked for that internal document to be removed ...
> 
> If I was D*, I wouldn't do the guy any favors in the future ...
> 
> You certainly can rely on freedom-of-speech , but then you've lost all leverage when trying to develop a nice working relationship in the future ...


Actually, there was some question about whether the "lawyer" was actually a lawyer and if so if he was speaking for D*. The Guy didnt give his name.


----------



## iamcasacnu

I'd like to give an informal...survey so to speak...

Now we all know prices won't increase for HD till March  

However, when that does happen...what would YOU pay for the service with the new channels??

A. Stay the same $9.99 a month, I mean I've been paying for these few channels since January, it's time I get my monies worth.

B. $10.00 - $20.00 more a month, 100 new channels, although I need the premium package to see them all, is awesome!!

C. $20.00 - $30.00 more a month...it's 100 channels come on!!

D. More than $30.00 more a month...Directv has to pay for the sat. right?

:grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## twaller

FeelForce1 said:


> As many experts that exist in this forum...It's mazing that someone would post this before doing research first. It would probably would have been better to just ask the question like...Has anyone heard of any problems during the testing phase? Besides I don't think Boeing would have handed off the sat if there were problems.


Was there a hand off?

I didn't see the press release.


----------



## cygnusloop

mika911 said:


> F1 isn't broadcast in HD. It is in widescreen.


But, widescreen upconverted PAL 576i, not 480i. Much, much better.


----------



## SParker

Please keep on track and I don't mean race track


----------



## Brandon428

iamcasacnu said:


> I'd like to give an informal...survey so to speak...
> 
> Now we all know prices won't increase for HD till March
> 
> However, when that does happen...what would YOU pay for the service with the new channels??
> 
> A. Stay the same $9.99 a month, I mean I've been paying for these few channels since January, it's time I get my monies worth.
> 
> B. $10.00 - $20.00 more a month, 100 new channels, although I need the premium package to see them all, is awesome!!
> 
> C. $20.00 - $30.00 more a month...it's 100 channels come on!!
> 
> D. More than $30.00 more a month...Directv has to pay for the sat. right?
> 
> :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


9.99 is the price they have given and currently no plans to change that and if in the future they do decide to raise the price (which I doubt) it won't be a substantial amount.


----------



## dogs31

twaller said:


> Was there a hand off?
> 
> I didn't see the press release.


yes


----------



## Ken984

iamcasacnu said:


> I'd like to give an informal...survey so to speak...
> 
> Now we all know prices won't increase for HD till March
> 
> However, when that does happen...what would YOU pay for the service with the new channels??
> 
> A. Stay the same $9.99 a month, I mean I've been paying for these few channels since January, it's time I get my monies worth.
> 
> B. $10.00 - $20.00 more a month, 100 new channels, although I need the premium package to see them all, is awesome!!
> 
> C. $20.00 - $30.00 more a month...it's 100 channels come on!!
> 
> D. More than $30.00 more a month...Directv has to pay for the sat. right?
> 
> :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


Don't raise it a dime, I have been paying for it for years now. I don't think this will happen but, anyone who votes for anything other than your A. choice has more money than sense.


----------



## pete4192

Just to keep the Off-Topic bit going...any event using mechanical machines (car racing, etc.) should not be considered sport.


(I know, I know...I sure this will be deleted).


----------



## noneroy

joed32 said:


> It's just one troll posting the same thing over and over saying that a D* rep told him there was a big software problem that wouldn't be resolved until the end of the year.


hm...i'm noticing a trend on these guys posting a problem....they all have similar email address:

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I think I know who the culprit is.....


Slander...it's what's for lunch....


----------



## purtman

+1


----------



## dmurphy

FeelForce1 said:


> As many experts that exist in this forum...It's mazing that someone would post this before doing research first. It would probably would have been better to just ask the question like...Has anyone heard of any problems during the testing phase? Besides I don't think Boeing would have handed off the sat if there were problems.


And of course, DirecTV would've updated their website last night with all the details about those new HD channels that are being delayed until January, just to make sure the customers are extra-angry.

As I said in another thread, believe none of what you hear, and half of what you see ....


----------



## FeelForce1

twaller said:


> Was there a hand off?
> 
> I didn't see the press release.


Actually, the press release will most likley come out after the first wave of HD comes online.


----------



## smiddy

Does anyone know what NEW shows on the NEW HD channels will be available?


----------



## purtman

Like what HDNet does? I haven't.


----------



## FeelForce1

dmurphy said:


> And of course, DirecTV would've updated their website last night with all the details about those new HD channels that are being delayed until January, just to make sure the customers are extra-angry.
> 
> As I said in another thread, believe none of what you hear, and half of what you see ....


Exactly my point.


----------



## paulman182

RAD said:


> OK, just my two cents. I wish folks would cut Scott G. a but of slack here. I know in the past his site and DBSTalk have had their own cold war and he's started a number of the battles. As a member of his site I've posted that I wish he would cool it. Recently he's going out and got a D* setup and last week Earl and him talked and his site will more closely particiate in the Cutting Edge testing, the more testers the better. Now for yesterday's posting he was just passing along info that he had heard, turned out in this case it was false. Is that any worst then folks saying they heard from a source that the new HD would be up on 9/12 or 9/13 or 9/14...? All I'm saying is let's try to play nice and see if the truce will hold.


I think there is room for both sites and they both fill a need, being very different "environments," so to speak.

When it comes to D*, this site is the more authoritative and reliable. The other one is more free-wheeling and "wild."

I spend hours on DBSTalk daily, compared to minutes on the other site, but I'm glad we're all getting along now.


----------



## Araxen

purtman said:


> +1 But not just on Scott -- the CSRs, installers, D*, Swanni, Charlie, etc. Too much bashing going on on this site.


Yup, I agree. This place is becoming a site I don't want to visit anymore from all the bashing and I love this site.


----------



## Jason Whiddon

RAD said:


> OK, just my two cents. I wish folks would cut Scott G. a but of slack here. I know in the past his site and DBSTalk have had their own cold war and he's started a number of the battles. As a member of his site I've posted that I wish he would cool it. Recently he's going out and got a D* setup and last week Earl and him talked and his site will more closely particiate in the Cutting Edge testing, the more testers the better. Now for yesterday's posting he was just passing along info that he had heard, turned out in this case it was false. Is that any worst then folks saying they heard from a source that the new HD would be up on 9/12 or 9/13 or 9/14...? All I'm saying is let's try to play nice and see if the truce will hold.


Well said.

This site is far from perfect also, and using both I see pros and cons of each.

I think Scott is making an effort to learn more on the D* side, and thats a good thing.


----------



## Starchild

Swanni just posted an article where E* says it now has 70 HD channels and is the HD leader!! C'mon D*, let's fire up the bird and put Charlie where he belongs!


----------



## Tbettini

yay voom channels on E*


----------



## FeelForce1

Starchild said:


> Swanni just posted an article where E* says it now has 70 HD channels and is the HD leader!! C'mon D*, let's fire up the bird and put Charlie where he belongs!


Are they still counting voom channels? :lol:


----------



## Starchild

Tbettini said:


> yay voom channels on E*


Just what I was thinking!!!


----------



## Starchild

FeelForce1 said:


> Are they still counting voom channels? :lol:


Apparently they are, along with 18 RSN's.
http://www.tvpredictions.com/echo70091307.htm


----------



## Sirshagg

Starchild said:


> Swanni just posted an article where E* says it now has 70 HD channels and is the HD leader!! C'mon D*, let's fire up the bird and put Charlie where he belongs!


E* can enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## borghe

Starchild said:


> Apparently they are, along with 18 RSN's.
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/echo70091307.htm


and 9 HD PPV channels.


----------



## FeelForce1

Tbettini said:


> yay voom channels on E*


He got there first!


----------



## Jason Whiddon

You guys really should get over yourselves and the Voom comments. Ive had both providers and E* offers a quality product and a top notch DVR.

I think the D* 70 channels of HD is going to your heads.

I mean, did Charlie come to your house and wrong you in some way? No. So get over it and just enjoy the damn HD.


----------



## noneroy

FeelForce1 said:


> Are they still counting voom channels? :lol:


I wouldn't.....there's a reason why Voom went under. Actually there are a lot of them...but I'm sure channels like KungFuHD didn't help. Yes, I know some people like their high-res Fu, and that's cool...but a bunch of niche channels isn't going to cut it.

Sure '70' channels in HD....but can you get your locals in HD off the bird? Probably not.


----------



## borghe

FeelForce1 said:


> He got there first!


unfortunately this is true..

and by unfortunately I mean the whole "HD War" has turned unfortunate and into nothing but a battle of words. I love how everyone was hoping D* launching 100 national channels would prompt good competition. Oh, it prompted competition alright. Now we get to here about Dish's VOOM and PPV channels, Comcast's proposed 800 different HD VOD items, and all this other junk. Instead of actually rising to D*'s challenge and busting to sign up real content providers seem happy with padding their numbers any way they can and then presenting a press release about it.

Dish gets to claim 70 HD channels first. Congratulations. But what happens when someone gets Dish because of it and finds out there's only a dozen or less HD channels they actually care about.


----------



## Sirshagg

If we're going to count HD local's then I think D* clearly has them beat even now.


----------



## Brandon428

I love D* but I am very familiar with E* because my cousin and Grandmother has it. I think there equipment is very reliable but not as user friendly as D* but thats just my opinion. Honestly I wish the FCC would let them merge so I can have it all.


----------



## Tbettini

elwaylite said:


> You guys really should get over yourselves and the Voom comments. Ive had both providers and E* offers a quality product and a top notch DVR.
> 
> I think the D* 70 channels of HD is going to your heads.
> 
> I mean, did Charlie come to your house and wrong you in some way? No. So get over it and just enjoy the damn HD.


Actually he did, I've had E* in the past and Im so glad I changed to D* a long time ago


----------



## Araxen

purtman said:


> strategy? Go faster. Slow down. Pit. Go faster. Slow down.


That's the reason why it's called Nascrap.

Nascar = boring
F-1 = where the action is at


----------



## Sirshagg

Araxen said:


> That's the reason why it's called Nascrap.
> 
> Nascar = boring
> F-1 = where the action is at


I'd rather watch golf before both of them and would rather get root canal before watching that.


----------



## Starchild

elwaylite said:


> You guys really should get over yourselves and the Voom comments. Ive had both providers and E* offers a quality product and a top notch DVR.
> 
> I think the D* 70 channels of HD is going to your heads.
> 
> I mean, did Charlie come to your house and wrong you in some way? No. So get over it and just enjoy the damn HD.


Actually, I wouldn't mind D* obtaining the rights to Voom. I don't know how many of them I personally would use, but then I have never had the opportunity, having dropped my E* subscription years ago due to a loss of income. With Malone and Liberty we just may get the Voom channels, perhaps with Directv11. I believe any D* subscriber who badmouths Voom is simply jealous that Charlie got them and not us.
That said, I still would never part with my D*, no matter who is the HD leader.


----------



## noneroy

Tbettini said:


> Actually he did, I've had E* in the past and Im so glad I changed to D* a long time ago


+1

I had E* for a long time and every second of it sucked. Poor service, bad installers, bad CSRs.

I'll say this though, Charlie do love himself some dirty channels....they are the leader in that for sure!


----------



## purtman

FeelForce1 said:


> He got there first!


Not really. He'll be at 70 at the end of the month and many of those stations (18 RSNs) can't be seen other than locally.


----------



## russelle777

"F-1 = where the action is at"

Apparently not for McLaren, caught cheating and may be kicked out of the series for 2 years...


----------



## Tbettini

noneroy said:


> +1
> 
> I had E* for a long time and every second of it sucked. Poor service, bad installers, bad CSRs.
> 
> I'll say this though, Charlie do love himself some dirty channels....they are the leader in that for sure!


It is not my intention to bash on E* at all, everyone is entitled to the services of their choice, it is just my opinion that i prefer D* over E* any given day.


----------



## tunce

Araxen said:


> That's the reason why it's called Nascrap.
> 
> Nascar = boring
> F-1 = where the action is at


Then why are all the F-1 drivers leaving and coming to NASCAR?


----------



## MikeR7

Araxen said:


> That's kind of funny I visit both sites daily for awhile now and I have never noticed that. Maybe it's because your biased against satelliteguys.us.


You obviously did not see his post the other day about the farts coming out of DIRECTV's ass.


----------



## Dolly

noneroy said:


> +1
> 
> I had E* for a long time and every second of it sucked. Poor service, bad installers, bad CSRs.
> 
> I'll say this though, Charlie do love himself some dirty channels....they are the leader in that for sure!


++++++1 !rolling !rolling !rolling And why not? If D is the leader in Sports, E* has to be the leader in something


----------



## TexasTodd

i thought we were talking about the anticipation of the new HD channels. i come on here and you guys are talking about NASCAR and F1 racing? what happened to this thread??


----------



## Brandon428

Dolly said:


> ++++++1 !rolling !rolling !rolling And why not? If D is the leader in Sports, E* has to be the leader in something


+1:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dolly said:


> ++++++1 !rolling !rolling !rolling And why not? If D is the leader in Sports, E* has to be the leader in something


Are you laughing at the dirty channels???


----------



## FeelForce1

purtman said:


> Not really. He'll be at 70 at the end of the month and many of those stations (18 RSNs) can't be seen other than locally.


OK. This is the second time someone has replied to this comment. I guess I wasn't more clear. I was just referring to the fact that I didn't get my comment on first concerning voom.


----------



## Azdeadwood

TexasTodd said:


> i thought we were talking about the anticipation of the new HD channels. i come on here and you guys are talking about NASCAR and F1 racing? what happened to this thread??


I aghree, they should take this some place else!


----------



## Tbettini

Mmm NASCAR :zzz:


----------



## Brandon428

Theres nothing on HD to report right now.


----------



## Dolly

Sorry :backtotop D10 is parked so bring on those HD Channels :hurah:


----------



## FeelForce1

Azdeadwood said:


> I aghree, they should take this some place else!


You mean, you agree?


----------



## iamcasacnu

elwaylite said:


> You guys really should get over yourselves and the Voom comments. Ive had both providers and E* offers a quality product and a top notch DVR.
> 
> I think the D* 70 channels of HD is going to your heads.
> 
> I mean, did Charlie come to your house and wrong you in some way? No. So get over it and just enjoy the damn HD.


Actucally he bojangled me with prices, i.e. raised them $15.00 over a three month period, and told me they were doing because of all the new channels (music channels).

I should be thanking him for making me switch to D* and getting 70 RELEVENT HD channels...

Good job Charlie!


----------



## jdanderson_01

(Multichannel News) _ DirecTV plans to create a tier of HD-only channels when it rolls out its much-ballyhooed expanded high-definition TV packages, possibly as early as next week.

The new tier will include services that are not simulcasts of standard-definition networks and exist only in high definition. This tier will be one part of the DirecTV's overall revamping of its HDTV services, which will jump to more than 70 channels this fall.

At one point, the rollout of the satellite provider's overall expanded HD offering appeared to have been set for next Wednesday, Sept. 19. That was the date cited in an internal DirecTV document first posted on the Web site SatelliteGuys.us

But on Wednesday DirecTV spokesman Darris Gringeri said much of the information that that document was outdated and that the satellite provider is still finalizing its HDTV plans. DirecTV did not provide a firm launch date for the first stage of the revamping of its HDTV platform, which officials have previously said would occur by the end of the third quarter. That would mean by September 30.

The memo said there would be a tier of "unique HD services" -- HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, MHD, MGM HD and Smithsonian HD, which don't have companion standard-definition services ? that would be called DirecTV HD Extra Pack. The memo put its pricing for that tier at $4.99 a month for new subscribers. Gringeri confirmed there will be a tier of HD-only services, but said it is still being determined what channels will be included.

"There will be a new HD tier that will feature HD-only channels that do not have an SD option," Gringeri said. "The reason is that they are unique channels [no SD equivalent] and have costs associated with them. It is still being decided what channels will go into that new tier."

The document that DirecTV said is outdated, which is dated Sept. 6, outlined in detail several HDTV packages, as well as their channel lineups, along with some initial information on pricing for the offerings.

The document was anonymously posted late last week on the Reader's Forum on SatelliteGuys, according to Scott Greczkowski, who operates the site and writes a blog "The Satellite Dish," for Multichannel News.

On a page entitled "DirecTV HD Extra Pack," the DirecTV memo says that what it calls "the new satellite launch" will take place Sept. 19. The memo, reviewed by Multichannel News, says that HD simulcast services will be included as part of a subscriber's "relevant base package," such as Choice.

"Unique" HD services will be grandfathered to customers with "legacy HD equipment," according to the memo.

However, the memo adds that new customers and "remaining legacy customers" will be charged a separate $4.99 fee for the DirecTV HD Extra Pack, which includes the six "unique" standalone HD networks.

But according to Gringeri, "DirecTV HD customers will continue to pay the same $9.99 HD access fee, which is really a technology fee that allows customers to receive all the HD programming associated with their relevant base programming package, including up to 100 HD channels DirecTV will launch by the end of 2007."

At the Consumer Electronics Show in January, DirecTV first unveiled its plans to have the capacity to offer 150 national HDTV channels, adding that it had done HD carriage deals with dozens of networks. The satellite service later said the first phase of that rollout would take place in September, and then later put the timeframe at the end of the third quarter, with about 70 HDTV networks.



I would have posted the link, but I dont have 5 posts!!


----------



## Tbettini

Anyone know if they going to add The CW in HD for our locals?


----------



## GenoV

Tbettini said:


> Anyone know if they going to add The CW in HD for our locals?


I'd like to start with the 'big 4'...


----------



## Starchild

Tbettini said:


> Anyone know if they going to add The CW in HD for our locals?


Being in the Boston DMA (#6 I believe) I was hoping to get in on the CW as well as WSBK 38.

Has anyone heard about WGN going HD on D*? This would be welcome in our household also.


----------



## richlife

At least post the date and source of your info -- but otherwise this is old news posted elsewhere at least a day ago.



jdanderson_01 said:


> (Multichannel News) _ DirecTV plans ...
> 
> 
> I would have posted the link, but I dont have 5 posts!!


----------



## iamcasacnu

jdanderson_01 said:


> But on Wednesday DirecTV spokesman Darris Gringeri said much of the information that that document was outdated and that the satellite provider is still finalizing its HDTV plans. DirecTV did not provide a firm launch date for the first stage of the revamping of its HDTV platform, which officials have previously said would occur by the end of the third quarter. That would mean by September 30.


Hmmmmmmmmm maybe my previous post was not as far off as once thought....

Why didn't D* post this on the website last night????????????????


----------



## Earl Bonovich

You mean the article that already has a dedicated thread discussing it?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98509



jdanderson_01 said:


> (Multichannel News) _ DirecTV plans to create a tier of HD-only channels when it rolls out its much-ballyhooed expanded high-definition TV packages, possibly as early as next week.
> 
> The new tier will include services that are not simulcasts of standard-definition networks and exist only in high definition. This tier will be one part of the DirecTV's overall revamping of its HDTV services, which will jump to more than 70 channels this fall.
> 
> At one point, the rollout of the satellite provider's overall expanded HD offering appeared to have been set for next Wednesday, Sept. 19. That was the date cited in an internal DirecTV document first posted on the Web site SatelliteGuys.us
> 
> But on Wednesday DirecTV spokesman Darris Gringeri said much of the information that that document was outdated and that the satellite provider is still finalizing its HDTV plans. DirecTV did not provide a firm launch date for the first stage of the revamping of its HDTV platform, which officials have previously said would occur by the end of the third quarter. That would mean by September 30.
> 
> The memo said there would be a tier of "unique HD services" -- HDNet, HDNet Movies, Universal HD, MHD, MGM HD and Smithsonian HD, which don't have companion standard-definition services ? that would be called DirecTV HD Extra Pack. The memo put its pricing for that tier at $4.99 a month for new subscribers. Gringeri confirmed there will be a tier of HD-only services, but said it is still being determined what channels will be included.
> 
> "There will be a new HD tier that will feature HD-only channels that do not have an SD option," Gringeri said. "The reason is that they are unique channels [no SD equivalent] and have costs associated with them. It is still being decided what channels will go into that new tier."
> 
> The document that DirecTV said is outdated, which is dated Sept. 6, outlined in detail several HDTV packages, as well as their channel lineups, along with some initial information on pricing for the offerings.
> 
> The document was anonymously posted late last week on the Reader's Forum on SatelliteGuys, according to Scott Greczkowski, who operates the site and writes a blog "The Satellite Dish," for Multichannel News.
> 
> On a page entitled "DirecTV HD Extra Pack," the DirecTV memo says that what it calls "the new satellite launch" will take place Sept. 19. The memo, reviewed by Multichannel News, says that HD simulcast services will be included as part of a subscriber's "relevant base package," such as Choice.
> 
> "Unique" HD services will be grandfathered to customers with "legacy HD equipment," according to the memo.
> 
> However, the memo adds that new customers and "remaining legacy customers" will be charged a separate $4.99 fee for the DirecTV HD Extra Pack, which includes the six "unique" standalone HD networks.
> 
> But according to Gringeri, "DirecTV HD customers will continue to pay the same $9.99 HD access fee, which is really a technology fee that allows customers to receive all the HD programming associated with their relevant base programming package, including up to 100 HD channels DirecTV will launch by the end of 2007."
> 
> At the Consumer Electronics Show in January, DirecTV first unveiled its plans to have the capacity to offer 150 national HDTV channels, adding that it had done HD carriage deals with dozens of networks. The satellite service later said the first phase of that rollout would take place in September, and then later put the timeframe at the end of the third quarter, with about 70 HDTV networks.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have posted the link, but I dont have 5 posts!!


----------



## jdanderson_01

My bad. I will go away.


----------



## noneroy

jdanderson_01 said:


> (Multichannel News) ....


So, from reading this it sounds like you have to pay $10 for the HD programming then another $5 if you want the HD-only channels. right?

I could have sworn that current HD customers would only have to pay 10 bucks and keep the hd-only channels PLUS they'd get the HD simulcast of any channel they already get.

Either way the Choice Plus HD DVR pack is starting to look like a good option these days, if that's the case....other wise i'll stick with Total Choice.


----------



## Steve Robertson

jdanderson_01 said:


> My bad. I will go away.


No need to go away. Welcome aboard just remeber there is a lot of information on this site and a lot of people with great connections for information. Just check around and see what has already been posted.


----------



## GP_23

Read on their new HD website in the FAQ section that $9.99 is still going to be the going rate.


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> So, from reading this it sounds like you have to pay $10 for the HD programming then another $5 if you want the HD-only channels. right?
> 
> I could have sworn that current HD customers would only have to pay 10 bucks and keep the hd-only channels PLUS they'd get the HD simulcast of any channel they already get.
> 
> Either way the Choice Plus HD DVR pack is starting to look like a good option these days, if that's the case....other wise i'll stick with Total Choice.


I could have sworn they stated there would be no new fees to go along with the new HD. So much for that. :nono2:


----------



## Tom Robertson

jdanderson_01 said:


> My bad. I will go away.


Welcome to the forums, jdanderson_01! :welcome_s

Mistakes happen, even to seasoned moderators with more than 5,000 posts. 

BTW, my brother is in Lake Halle and parents two blocks from Lake Wissota.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve Robertson

GP_23 said:


> Read on their new HD website in the FAQ section that $9.99 is still going to be the going rate.


There also is a charge 0f 4.99 for HDNet and a few others that I think you will have to pay to continue to receive those channels. Bottom line is that it is still being worked on and not even D* knows just yet.


----------



## bonscott87

RAD said:


> OK, just my two cents. I wish folks would cut Scott G. a but of slack here. I know in the past his site and DBSTalk have had their own cold war and he's started a number of the battles. As a member of his site I've posted that I wish he would cool it. Recently he's going out and got a D* setup and last week Earl and him talked and his site will more closely particiate in the Cutting Edge testing, the more testers the better. Now for yesterday's posting he was just passing along info that he had heard, turned out in this case it was false. Is that any worst then folks saying they heard from a source that the new HD would be up on 9/12 or 9/13 or 9/14...? All I'm saying is let's try to play nice and see if the truce will hold.


Oh come on. He posts that he's known for "a couple weeks" about problems with D10 and that his sources keep telling him about problems and then in less then 2 hours later it's totally debunked and all of a sudden his sources tell him all is well with D10 and it will be handed over in less then a day, exactly what ScoBuck was saying and the planned date for hand over in the first place.

And you don't find this just a tad bit....off? Sounds to me like he is just trying to hard to push traffic to his site.

And now he's making the *bold* prediction that there will be more testing on D10 today. Well duhhhhhhh. 

Seriously, Scott G is extremely unprofessional in his posting all the while saying he is a valid member of the press. And pulls things like saying that he can sue DirecTV to make them work with his site on the CE program. Puhhhlease.

He has lost all credibility, which is a shame.


----------



## noneroy

Steve Robertson said:


> There also is a charge 0f 4.99 for HDNet and a few others that I think you will have to pay to continue to receive those channels. Bottom line is that it is still being worked on and not even D* knows just yet.


If there WAS a charge of $5 for those channels, I'd have to think long and hard if I actually wanted them, esp. if I was getting simulcasts of other channels. I like HDNet, but do I watch it that much? I'd probably miss HDNet Movies the most just because they bust out some of the coolest, old school movies sometimes.....

Why does D* make me have to fight another tv programming battle with the woman? I'll at least wait until everything is set in stone before I tug on that string....otherwise i'm going to end up with all the TV I want and a hell of a bill from The Limited and Banana Republic as payback..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

bonscott87 said:


> Oh come on. He posts that he's known for "a couple weeks" about problems with D10 and that his sources keep telling him about problems and then in less then 2 hours later it's totally debunked and all of a sudden his sources tell him all is well with D10 and it will be handed over in less then a day, exactly what ScoBuck was saying and the planned date for hand over in the first place.
> 
> And you don't find this just a tad bit....off? Sounds to me like he is just trying to hard to push traffic to his site.
> 
> And now he's making the *bold* prediction that there will be more testing on D10 today. Well duhhhhhhh.
> 
> Seriously, Scott G is extremely unprofessional in his posting all the while saying he is a valid member of the press. And pulls things like saying that he can sue DirecTV to make them work with his site on the CE program. Puhhhlease.
> 
> He has lost all credibility, which is a shame.


Very well said and I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## MikeR

EaglePC is reporing aliens on 103b.:eek2:


----------



## cygnusloop

Brace yourselves. Apparently 103b is back.....


----------



## Tbettini

i get nothing


----------



## Supervolcano

MikeR said:


> EaglePC is reporing aliens on 103b.:eek2:


EaglePC is full of ****


----------



## SParker

cygnusloop said:


> Brace yourselves. Apparently 103b is back.....


Big fat 0 at my location.


----------



## Sirshagg

EaglePC
EaglePC
EaglePC

:lol: :eek2: :lol: :eek2: :lol: :eek2: :lol: :eek2: :lol:


----------



## DarkAudit

noneroy said:


> I wouldn't.....there's a reason why Voom went under. Actually there are a lot of them...but I'm sure channels like KungFuHD didn't help. Yes, I know some people like their high-res Fu, and that's cool...but a bunch of niche channels isn't going to cut it.
> 
> Sure '70' channels in HD....but can you get your locals in HD off the bird? Probably not.


High-res Fu? I'd watch that. I'd watch that a lot.

Wouldn't pay extra for it, though.


----------



## purtman

MikeR said:


> EaglePC is reporing aliens on 103b.:eek2:


Where did you see that?


----------



## cygnusloop

purtman said:


> Where did you see that?


Here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97359


----------



## purtman

Too much ddt. No wonder he was on the endangered list.


----------



## JeffBowser

Ugh, I finally put him on my ignore list, only to see his weird keyboard spewings show up in other's quotes. Argh.


----------



## Sirshagg

SirShagg :heart: JeffBowser's Avatar.


----------



## noneroy

JeffBowser said:


> Ugh, I finally put him on my ignore list, only to see his weird keyboard spewings show up in other's quotes. Argh.


Meh. I'm amused by him. Heck, he's probably not stopped looking at TP 11 since it last lit up. If anyone sees an HD channel first, it'll probably be him.


----------



## holtzd

noneroy said:


> If there WAS a charge of $5 for those channels, I'd have to think long and hard if I actually wanted them, esp. if I was getting simulcasts of other channels. I like HDNet, but do I watch it that much? I'd probably miss HDNet Movies the most just because they bust out some of the coolest, old school movies sometimes.....


$10 plus $5 is still cheaper than what Dish charges. Dish has been charging $20 for a while now.


----------



## JeffBowser

Aye, that's quite true. It just bugs me seeing a grown person talk (type) like he does. Unless, of course, he actually is 12 years old. That and people referring to themselves in 3rd person 

Wow, aren't I a judgemental arse :lol:



noneroy said:


> Meh. I'm amused by him. Heck, he's probably not stopped looking at TP 11 since it last lit up. If anyone sees an HD channel first, it'll probably be him.


----------



## LameLefty

JeffBowser said:


> Ugh, I finally put him on my ignore list, only to see his weird keyboard spewings show up in other's quotes. Argh.


[Begin meta-discussion re odd posters]

I think that's a good idea - if he starts making sense I can always remove him from my list. Of course, my list has only one member on it, so really, it wouldn't be a list then.

[/meta-discussion]

* * * 
Back on topic:

I so want some new HD for the weekend.


----------



## skyboysea

LameLefty said:


> Actually yeah, I think it is. In one case he's basically fanning a volatile audience with information about serious problems that was clearly less than reliable, at a time when DirecTV wasn't even LATE with anything promised, while those others are just quibbling about a date by a couple of days.


And don't forget that after people here pointed out that his info was wrong, he said that dbstalk people do not want to accept the reality and added something about their face, D* ass and farts.
BTW, I am not bashing Scott. I have been kicked out his site for pointing out he is not God.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Scott is back at it over at AVS


----------



## pete4192

All 0s here.


----------



## Brandon428

pete4192 said:


> All 0s here.


Here to.


----------



## noneroy

Steve Robertson said:


> Scott is back at it over at AVS


URL us.

I like the AVS forums. That's a good place to go. There is an engineer from our 'local' LIN channel there. I like to harass him. Actually, I have a feeling I've made his 'ignore' list. He's the guy who made the brilliant 'hammer/hardware shop' analogy i posted in my sticky thread about locals on in HD due to parent companies.

Those LIN employees really drink the cool-aid.


----------



## therouk

My first post here, long time visitor. We may get the new HD channels beginning on 15 September.

Yesterday evening I activated a HR10-250 that I recently bought used. The rep who was activating my receiver noticed that I also had an HR20 DVR. He said that I was all set to receive the 42 or so new HD channels with the the HR20 that will be activated on 15 September. He also reminded me to be sure to have the b-band converters connected to the HR20. 

After he activated the HR10, he said to get my account ready for the new HD channels, he will switch me over to the new HD programming package that includes those HD channels and the pricing would be the same. He added that 5 of the channels, HDNET, HDNET Movies, and 3 others I couldn't remember would cost (in a separate package) another $4.99 or $5.99 beginning in December if I wanted to keep them. He then proceeded to temporarily drop my HD programming (only) and re-activate it. At first, only the HD locals re-activated, but the other's, like HBO, EPSN, DSCHD, etc, didn't the first time he tried, but he fixed that after another try or 2. 

Otherwise, I couldn't tell if anything else had changed, but he assured me that I'll be all set for the new HD channels. I checked by account today and I saw a $5 credit for HD Access and then a new $5 charge for HD Access, a $2.99 DVR service credit and 2 $0.00 DVR service charges. Maybe the DVR service charges will now be part of the overall package?

For what it's worth....we'll see.


----------



## psweig

TexasTodd said:


> i thought we were talking about the anticipation of the new HD channels. i come on here and you guys are talking about NASCAR and F1 racing? what happened to this thread??


Yeah, I was wondering where to get the "Back to Topic" smiley


----------



## Koyukon

I had voom and canceled it after three months. the only thing watching on it was Discovery HD theatre. the sd channels looked like crap.


----------



## Steve Robertson

URL us.

I like the AVS forums. That's a good place to go. There is an engineer from our 'local' LIN channel there. I like to harass him. Actually, I have a feeling I've made his 'ignore' list. He's the guy who made the brilliant 'hammer/hardware shop' analogy i posted in my sticky thread about locals on in HD due to parent companies.

Those LIN employees really drink the cool-aid.

MultiChannel News (whom I work for) has confirmed with DirecTV that the memos are legit.

In addition some new information has come to light,

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6478005.html
__________________
Scott
MultiChannel News


----------



## smiddy

I saw a post earlier about THC in HD and I was thinking, man wouldn't it be great the *H*igh *D*efinition THC. :lol:


----------



## harsh

elwaylite said:


> No. So get over it and just enjoy the damn HD.


They can't! E* must have stolen it all.


----------



## saryon

Ya know, I find it interesting that the channels that I lost yesterday to "Not purchased" messages are the channels that are referenced in the news article reproduced above. They didn't reappear until I went onto the website and re-added my HD tier. With a listed price, while I'm a longtime subscriber with a HR10-250 just udpated to a HR20...


----------



## I WANT MORE

Koyukon said:


> I had voom and canceled it after three months. the only thing watching on it was Discovery HD theatre. the sd channels looked like crap.


:grin: The STB makes a nice digital tuner now though. :grin:


----------



## GP_23

Why oh why do I have a image of little Carolann telling us, "They're Here," when these new HD Channels arrive?


----------



## harsh

cygnusloop said:


> Brace yourselves. Apparently 103b is back.....


Perhaps they're doing some spotbeam painting? What transponder?


----------



## dogs31

harsh said:


> Perhaps they're doing some spotbeam painting? What transponder?


Probably all of them.


----------



## harsh

Somehow $10 for 15 channels of commercial free HD 24/7/365 doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## cygnusloop

harsh said:


> Perhaps they're doing some spotbeam painting? What transponder?


Dunno. Just reports from a certain excitable and enigmatic poster.


----------



## LameLefty

cygnusloop said:


> Dunno. Just reports from a certain excitable and enigmatic poster.


And not confirmed by anyone else . . . go figure. :lol:


----------



## syphix

You're probably right, Lefty...as usual...

:backtotop 

Where's the HD???


----------



## MikeR7

Sirshagg said:


> Ok, Lets just get over it and move on already. No need to bash other boards or people here.
> 
> p.s. If that offended you I offer you my appology now so that there is no need to request it twice.


I agree. I am over it and an moving on.

No apology necessary. :lol:


----------



## iamcasacnu

saryon said:


> Ya know, I find it interesting that the channels that I lost yesterday to "Not purchased" messages are the channels that are referenced in the news article reproduced above. They didn't reappear until I went onto the website and re-added my HD tier. With a listed price, while I'm a longtime subscriber with a HR10-250 just udpated to a HR20...


Nice observation....


----------



## jrodfoo

hopefully this is Christmas eve for HD.


----------



## Xmaniac

jrodfoo said:


> hopefully this is Christmas eve for HD.


With any luck.

I cant wait to watch dirty jobs and mythbusters in hd

I am more excited about this than Halo 3!


----------



## BARRYK

TexasTodd said:


> i thought we were talking about the anticipation of the new HD channels. i come on here and you guys are talking about NASCAR and F1 racing? what happened to this thread??


Hey!!! SpeedHD is definitely the most important new HD channel coming, so that makes it on topic, right?


----------



## MRinDenver

smiddy said:


> I saw a post earlier about THC in HD and I was thinking, man wouldn't it be great the *H*igh *D*efinition THC. :lol:


Hey, man......I had some high definition THC once, but I forgot where I put it......


----------



## Xmaniac

a month ago i was excited to watch michigan on btn but they blow this year so i guess i will have to suffer with soon to be 40 or so hd channels. Life is going to be rough in a few days.


----------



## Sirshagg

I must say after all the activity yesterday its a bit disappointing to see nothing going on today.


----------



## JeffBowser

Oh, yeah. Mythbuster's Kari Byron, and LA Ink's Kat Von D in hi-def, you bet !



Xmaniac said:


> With any luck.
> 
> I cant wait to watch dirty jobs and mythbusters in hd
> 
> I am more excited about this than Halo 3!


----------



## jdouglas2000

I had a D* installation guy here yesterday to install my 5LNB Slimline dish.

He told me that the new HD channels would be available on 19 Sept.

Guess we will find out soon, whatever day it turns out to be.


----------



## smiddy

MRinDenver said:


> Hey, man......I had some high definition THC once, but I forgot where I put it......


Me too, me too... :hurah:


----------



## binkatl

jdouglas2000 said:


> I had a D* installation guy here yesterday to install my 5LNB Slimline dish.
> 
> He told me that the new HD channels would be available on 19 Sept.
> 
> Guess we will find out soon, whatever day it turns out to be.


To all these people hearing from CSRs and installers that HD-Day is the 19th ... (hey, did I just coin a phrase?) has anyone actually called them on it? Asked them where they heard this information? The answer will probably be that they got a memo or had some training to that effect. Next, I would ask, in the past, how accurate has that information been? Has anyone asked a CSR or installer about the possibility that DirecTV is giving a conservative estimate, and is there a chance they might show up early?

I don't know, it just seems that everyone is "officially" saying the 19th, and everything else is just conjecture on our part. I'd be interested to hear what someone on the inside would say if they were pressed about the 19th vs. some other date.

Or maybe it's not worth it, and we should just wait the last few days or hours until they show up :hurah:


----------



## MRinDenver

binkatl said:


> Or maybe it's not worth it, and we should just wait the last few days or hours until they show up :hurah:


This is the smaratest and useful post of the last two or three days.

Too damn bad nobody, myself included, has the patience for it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Please... :backtotop

This thread is not about DBSTalk and their Relationship with SATGuys.
It is not about me and Scott.

IT is too be about the Anticipation of D10...
And if we are done anticipating it... the thread cna be closed and de-stuck.


----------



## purtman

binkatl said:


> To all these people hearing from CSRs and installers that HD-Day is the 19th ... (hey, did I just coin a phrase?) has anyone actually called them on it? Asked them where they heard this information? The answer will probably be that they got a memo or had some training to that effect. Next, I would ask, in the past, how accurate has that information been? Has anyone asked a CSR or installer about the possibility that DirecTV is giving a conservative estimate, and is there a chance they might show up early?
> 
> I don't know, it just seems that everyone is "officially" saying the 19th, and everything else is just conjecture on our part. I'd be interested to hear what someone on the inside would say if they were pressed about the 19th vs. some other date.
> 
> Or maybe it's not worth it, and we should just wait the last few days or hours until they show up :hurah:


A CSR yesterday told me that she had just been told in a meeting. I didn't ask her about the possibility of anything sooner.


----------



## syphix

No new TLE today?? No Boeing press release of the handoff? Yesterday's early morning TLE:


> DIRECTV 10
> 1 31862U 07032A 07255.37397566 -.00000107 00000-0 10000-3 0 777
> 2 31862 000.0753 311.4085 0000944 068.6913 002.7538 01.00242451 698


...is over 34 hours old, and places D10 at 102.9422...

"DirecTV10...where aarrrrreee yooooooooooou??"


----------



## pdawg17

I just think it would be embarrassing to have an "HD" party at the Emmys without the HD...you would think they would at least have a few channels available...


----------



## Sixto

Since every official or semi-official source seems to state 9/19 ... it's fairly certain that 9/19 was picked as the worst-case official HD launch day.

Now, it probably doesn't mean that's the first day for the new HD. Probably highly likely that channels will start getting turned on any day (or hour) now.

As with most major roll-outs, D* needed to pick a drop-dead date and it certainly appears that date is 9/19.

Just looking forward to whatever we get prior, but looks like worst case is 5-6 more days for full lift-off.


----------



## Sixto

syphix said:


> No new TLE today?


Also interesting that Spaceway 1 has not been updated in a few days as well ...

SPACEWAY 1
1 28644U 05015A 07254.47934718 -.00000115 00000-0 10000-3 0 4195
2 28644 000.0260 018.4484 0000123 011.6401 029.7024 01.00271621 8790
SPACEWAY 2
1 28903U 05046B 07256.44497439 -.00000130 00000-0 10000-3 0 3488
2 28903 000.0304 344.4667 0000134 343.7255 084.8444 01.00271805 6790
DIRECTV 10
1 31862U 07032A 07255.37397566 -.00000107 00000-0 10000-3 0 777
2 31862 000.0753 311.4085 0000944 068.6913 002.7538 01.00242451 698


----------



## dbsdave

pdawg17 said:


> I just think it would be embarrassing to have an "HD" party at the Emmys without the HD...you would think they would at least have a few channels available...


Directv loves to make big events out of future offerings, some that turn into outright vaporware, so Im not surprised.


----------



## syphix

Hmm...okay...no worries then...I just picked out Spaceway 2 and saw it's "recent" update...it's gotta be up there somewhere!


----------



## AlanSaysYo

noneroy said:


> URL us.
> 
> I like the AVS forums. That's a good place to go. There is an engineer from our 'local' LIN channel there. I like to harass him. Actually, I have a feeling I've made his 'ignore' list. He's the guy who made the brilliant 'hammer/hardware shop' analogy i posted in my sticky thread about locals on in HD due to parent companies.
> 
> Those LIN employees really drink the cool-aid.


You may not like him, but you have to admit that WISH-DT has the best-looking OTA signal in the area


----------



## stevecon

I was on the phone w/ a DTV CSR and someone from equipment replacement group. The CSR said she didn't know when HD was coming, the second person told me he'd check - and then said "I can't tell you exactly when, but it's soon"

Thanks for nuthin'! ;-) Oh well, only time will tell!


----------



## MRinDenver

Sixto said:


> Since every official or semi-official source seems to state 9/19 ... it's fairly certain that 9/19 was picked as the worst-case official HD launch day.
> 
> Now, it probably doesn't mean that's the first day for the new HD. Probably highly likely that channels will start getting turned on any day (or hour) now.
> 
> As with most major roll-outs, D* needed to pick a drop-dead date and it certainly appears that date is 9/19.
> 
> Just looking forward to whatever we get prior, but looks like worst case is 5-6 more days for full lift-off.


I think this is most likely correct. I would not be surprised to see a soft launch or two in the next 2-3-4 days, but the actual PR announcement won't come until the 19th. But by then, I bet most of the channels are active. Usually, the announcement follows the action, not the other way 'round.


----------



## RAD

pdawg17 said:


> I just think it would be embarrassing to have an "HD" party at the Emmys without the HD...you would think they would at least have a few channels available...


They may not care since they're getting free Philips HD TV's at the party.


----------



## drisner

stevecon said:


> I was on the phone w/ a DTV CSR and someone from equipment replacement group. The CSR said she didn't know when HD was coming, the second person told me he'd check - and then said "I can't tell you exactly when, but it's soon"
> 
> Thanks for nuthin'! ;-) Oh well, only time will tell!


At least they gave you an honest answer not like the other ones who are giving specific dates but don't really know.


----------



## Doug Brott

pdawg17 said:


> I just think it would be embarrassing to have an "HD" party at the Emmys without the HD...you would think they would at least have a few channels available...


This is why I think it's going to be after the Emmy's .. They'll leave you anticipating for the new HD during the Emmy's.

Besides, a lot of the locals come in in HD so that would cover most people that would want to see it in HD anyway.


----------



## SteveEJ

Here's another 'The CSR told me..'

I had to call D* last night to get my HD programming back and I asked the CSR when the new HD channels would be coming on line. He told me that it would be 9/19. I asked him when they would be testing them as I didn't think that they would pull the switch all at once. He said that the testing was already finished and the switch would be 9/19.

I guess we will have to wait to see what the Paul Harvey 'Rest of the Story' is..:eek2: 

..Mods, Any thought of a 'New HD Channel up' thread? 

SteveEJ


----------



## syphix

SteveEJ said:


> ..Mods, Any thought of a 'New HD Channel up' thread?


Already done...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211


----------



## ScoBuck

dbsdave said:


> Directv loves to make big events out of future offerings, some that turn into outright vaporware, so Im not surprised.


BTW - how are those 2 sats that Charlie said he will have launched this year doing? And how is that MPEG4 DISH single sat offering coming along?

lol


----------



## Sirshagg

ScoBuck said:


> BTW - how are those 2 sats that Charlie said he will have launched this year doing? And how is that MPEG4 DISH single sat offering coming along?
> 
> lol


Hey, you're supposed to be an E* fanboy.  :lol:


----------



## Supervolcano

Doug Brott said:


> This is why I think it's going to be after the Emmy's .. They'll leave you anticipating for the new HD during the Emmy's.


:scratchin 
But if they do that, no one will watch the Emmy's.
They'll be too busy checking their guide and signal meters.
:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## dbsdave

ScoBuck said:


> BTW - how are those 2 sats that Charlie said he will have launched this year doing? And how is that MPEG4 DISH single sat offering coming along?
> 
> lol


I don't remember charlie hosting parties celebrating those things.


----------



## syphix

I (almost) completely trust Bschneider's early 'prediction" of the channels beginning to go live tomorrow (9/14). They'll want some content to show off at their party, and because they're not _announcing_ the new channels until next week, the "average" D* subscriber won't even know they're there.


----------



## Tbettini

They could show the channels in engineering mode at the Emmy's


----------



## forecheck

And there is no reason why they couldn't uphaul the channels by the emmy party, but only activate them for the receivers there. Then on the 19th, activate them for the rest of us.


----------



## syphix

Okay, naysayers, what about D*'s "MO": they've historically lit up channels DAYS before they announce their availability. Since 9/19 seems like the date that CSR's are telling most callers (and agrees with "leaked" documents), they're likely to have the channels active prior to that HD-Day*.

*Copyright 2007, binkatl.


----------



## Brandon428

syphix said:


> Okay, naysayers, what about D*'s "MO": they've historically lit up channels DAYS before they announce their availability. Since 9/19 seems like the date that CSR's are telling most callers (and agrees with "leaked" documents), they're likely to have the channels active prior to that HD-day*.


Yeah,I have to agree with you there Syphix.


----------



## MikeR

forecheck said:


> And there is no reason why they couldn't uphaul the channels by the emmy party, but only activate them for the receivers there. Then on the 19th, activate them for the rest of us.


That would not be playing nice! All the more reason to invite the entire dbstalk crew! (we won't ask for a TV either. )


----------



## Starchild

This is from Swanni's column late today.

Rumor #1
DIRECTV's new HD satellite is having serious operational issues and the satcaster could be forced to delay its high-def expansion until 2008.

The Truth: There's nothing to suggest there's any truth to this. In fact, DIRECTV has been testing the satellite and it should be good to go sooner than later.

I suspect the rumors are being spread by subscribers to other cable and satellite services and other mischief makers. And because DIRECTV has yet to begin launching the new HD channels, it's easy for them to play their games. But don't buy it.


----------



## syphix

Swanni (god, I have a love/hate relationship with him) seems to favor D* over E*...so I don't always believe what he says 100% (oh, there's MANY other reasons, too...)

But he's right this time: all signs are pointing to a healthy and "good to go" D10.


----------



## donshan

syphix said:


> Okay, naysayers, what about D*'s "MO": they've historically lit up channels DAYS before they announce their availability. Since 9/19 seems like the date that CSR's are telling most callers (and agrees with "leaked" documents), they're likely to have the channels active prior to that HD-Day*.
> 
> *Copyright 2007, binkatl.


I have the feeling D* is setting up their CSRs and website to start selling HD packages on the 19th. Most new stores stock their shelves a few days before the "official" opening to be sure everything is ready, including staff for "Grand Opening", so I look for HD channels live before the 19th.


----------



## cdizzy

I have a question.

I know the site below is always behind but why does it show D10 still being at it's testing position even though it looks to have the latest TLE?

http://www.n2yo.com/satellite.php?s=31862


----------



## Ken984

They are listing the new tle on the summary page,but its obvious the tracking page is not using it. Even that "new" tle is almost 48 hrs old now, a new one would be nice.


----------



## cdizzy

Ken984 said:


> They are listing the new tle on the summary page,but its obvious the tracking page is not using it. Even that "new" tle is almost 48 hrs old now, a new one would be nice.


Ok, thanks.

I'm new to all this.


----------



## syphix

cdizzy said:


> I'm new to all this.


Most of us are.


----------



## Brandon428

mhayes70 said:


> Same here.


+1:grin:


----------



## jrodfoo

didn't somene email space-track yesterday and asked for a new TLE and they sent them one? I thought I remember reading that in the tech thread. Maybe not, things are starting to run together looking at all the threads...


yeah, on page 88.


----------



## Tbettini

Truth of the matter is D* will launch the channels when they are ready to do so and not when we want or think they should


----------



## mrjim

Anybody have any ideas of what channel numbers new HD channels will be?


----------



## Guitar Hero

Just curious, what will the new HD channels be. I mean, what number? 490-498? 125-200?

EDIT: That dude above me beat me to it by seconds. lol


----------



## Brandon428

Guitar Hero said:


> Just curious, what will the new HD channels be. I mean, what number? 490-498? 125-200?


Ex. TBS 247 will be both HD and SD,on the HR20 and H10 it'll automatically switch to the HD version.


----------



## henryld

BSchneider said the 14th for some. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

mrjim said:


> Anybody have any ideas of what channel numbers new HD channels will be?





Guitar Hero said:


> Just curious, what will the new HD channels be. I mean, what number? 490-498? 125-200?
> 
> EDIT: That dude above me beat me to it by seconds. lol


They will be doubled up just like the locals and RSN's are.


----------



## lwilli201

henryld said:


> BSchneider said the 14th for some. Got my fingers crossed.


Got a link?


----------



## jrodfoo

lwilli201 said:


> Got a link?


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11502052#post11502052


----------



## lwilli201

Could be true, but that info is 11 days old.


----------



## MikeR

Brandon428 said:


> Ex. TBS 247 will be both HD and SD,on the HR20 and H10 it'll automatically switch to the HD version.


Remember the H10 will not see the MPEG4 TBS-HD.


----------



## Brandon428

MikeR said:


> Remember the H10 will not see the MPEG4 TBS-HD.


Oops I meant H20.:sure:


----------



## Jeffro

I don't know if this has been posted but check out DIRECTV's WEBSITE. It's got information about DIRECTV HD.


----------



## John4924

lwilli201 said:


> Could be true, but that info is 11 days old.


Curious that BSchneider hasn't posted any more [that I know of]. Has anyone seen any posts?

And Brandon, what do you think our "Saints" will do this week? That game last week was a movie I have seen a hundred times in the past :nono2:

As Yogi said, it was deja vue all over again!


----------



## Davenlr

Noticed UHD and TNTH both have full guide data for Sunday afternoon...Did they always have guide data or "Programming will Return at xxx" in the guide on previous Superfan weekends?


----------



## ProfLonghair

mrjim said:


> Anybody have any ideas of what channel numbers new HD channels will be?


All the regular numbers, using digits from 0 to 9


----------



## steelerfanmike

Right from the horse's mouth :
"Just heard some of the new hd channels will be ready around the 26th of this month!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Brandon428

steelerfanmike said:


> Right from the horse's mouth :
> "Just heard some of the new hd channels will be ready around the 26th of this month!!!!!!!!!"


Really?? I heard they were just giving up on the whole HD idea altogether.:lol:


----------



## steelerfanmike

Brandon428 said:


> Really?? I heard they were just giving up on the whole HD idea altogether.:lol:


I hope you don't believe that


----------



## Brandon428

steelerfanmike said:


> I hope you don't believe that


I believe it as much as your horse. (no offense)


----------



## BudShark

steelerfanmike said:


> Right from the horse's mouth :
> "Just heard some of the new hd channels will be ready around the 26th of this month!!!!!!!!!"


You mean this horse? ---> :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Brandon428

BudShark said:


> You mean this horse? ---> :beatdeadhorse:


lol:lol:


----------



## RAD

steelerfanmike said:


> Right from the horse's mouth :
> "Just heard some of the new hd channels will be ready around the 26th of this month!!!!!!!!!"


Wilbur


----------



## steelerfanmike

How come I can't see who's on line anymore? Did something change


----------



## psyclguy

What I want to know is:

Is there enough HD content out there for all these new HD channels?


----------



## loudo

psyclguy said:


> What I want to know is:
> 
> Is there enough HD content out there for all these new HD channels?


There is more and more coming on line all of the time.


----------



## psyclguy

"There is more and more coming on line all of the time."

But, is the content going to be HD 24 hours on the new channels or are they going to mix SD in like ESPN does?


----------



## bbaleno

steelerfanmike said:


> Right from the horse's mouth :
> "Just heard some of the new hd channels will be ready around the 26th of this month!!!!!!!!!"


And some might be out tomorow.


----------



## Jazzmo

I have TNT(75) on right now and I am occasionally getting a please wait message on the screen for a second or two. Looks the same as a "searching for satellite message" but instead says "please wait". Never seen it before.


----------



## texasmoose

psyclguy said:


> What I want to know is:
> 
> Is there enough HD content out there for all these new HD channels?


Answer=Negative

We're doomed to see repeats 24/7, just like they do now on DiscHD, UHD, HDNET, MOJO, TNT HD. The only really good HD content is in the sportsworld realm..........


----------



## RAD

psyclguy said:


> What I want to know is:
> 
> Is there enough HD content out there for all these new HD channels?


And when it's not in HD just pretent you're watching an upconverted DVD which is a hell of a lot better then an overcompressed SD channel.


----------



## fade2black

psyclguy said:


> "There is more and more coming on line all of the time."
> 
> But, is the content going to be HD 24 hours on the new channels or are they going to mix SD in like ESPN does?


I know I read somewhere that Nat Geo has been producing its programming in HD for a couple of years, in anticipation of launching HD, so I'd think they would be basically full-time actual HD content.
I believe Mythbusters started shooting HD not too long ago, and we know how much they like running repeats of all the old shows, so my guess would be some upconverting or pillars or something on a lot of the other channels (hopefully no stretch-0-vision!). Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## EaglePC

jrodfoo said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11502052#post11502052


well i did call D* talk with someone in tech support.I was having problems with recording payperview on my hr 20 so it is that D* is having problems with recording payperview on there end in case you others have this problem,so then i ask i get all these weierd charges cinemax-hd startz-hd he quote oh were yes sept 14th will be the day for some hd and so so i don't want to spread a rumor i allready got in trouble for being stupid here on the forum.i only relating of what i heard 
hope i made a clear english statement...


----------



## LDLemu4U

Guitar Hero said:


> Just curious, what will the new HD channels be. I mean, what number? 490-498? 125-200?
> 
> EDIT: That dude above me beat me to it by seconds. lol


Just got this last nite from a thread here:

http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brandon428

EaglePC said:


> well i did call D* talk with someone in tech support.I was having problems with recording payperview on my hr 20 so it is that D* is having problems with recording payperview on there end in case you others have this problem,so then i ask i get all these weierd charges cinemax-hd startz-hd he quote oh were yes sept 14th will be the day for some hd and so so i don't want to spread a rumor i allready got in trouble for being stupid here on the forum.i only relating of what i heard
> hope i made a clear english statement...


You did a good job in wording that. Im hoping for tomorrow too.


----------



## cygnusloop

EaglePC said:


> hope i made a clear english statement...


Clear enough for me, buddy.

Eagle, your enthusiasm is something to behold. If any channels come on tomorrow, I will be the first one to stand up and say that EaglePC told me so!

Now, try to get some sleep tonight so you don't miss it tomorrow.


----------



## EaglePC

problems with recording payperview on my hr 20 is there topic on it ?

hate to go off topic here sorry ...

Eagle, your enthusiasm is something to behold. If any channels come on tomorrow, I will be the first one to stand up and say that EaglePC told me so!



someone might have to call 911 !!! eagle on the floor


----------



## raw121

mrjim said:


> Anybody have any ideas of what channel numbers new HD channels will be?


I got the following message on my standalone series 2 tivo.

Added:

265 aetvhd
269 hstryhd
332 mtvhd
514 maxhdp
518 starzk
519 starzc
522 starze
540 showhdp
544 tmchd
605 outhd2

Deleted:
265 aetv
269 history
514 maxp
522 sedg
540 showp
544 tmc
605 golf


----------



## Baldmaga

raw121 said:


> I got the following message on my standalone series 2 tivo.
> 
> Added:
> 
> 265 aetvhd
> 269 hstryhd
> 332 mtvhd
> 514 maxhdp
> 518 starzk
> 519 starzc
> 522 starze
> 540 showhdp
> 544 tmchd
> 605 outhd2
> 
> Deleted:
> 265 aetv
> 269 history
> 514 maxp
> 522 sedg
> 540 showp
> 544 tmc
> 605 golf


UH OH~!!


----------



## Brandon428

My hr20 is flipping out.......


----------



## Brandon428

It was blinking and was trying to get a signal,it stopped. Weird.


----------



## JMartinko

LDLemu4U said:


> Just got this last nite from a thread here:
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428
> 
> Hope that helps.


Don't know how much I believe that, but I am interested in noting that it shows ESPN and ESPN2 being duplicated on channels 206 and 209. I wonder if that is an indication we could get both the MPEG2 and MPEG4 version to choose from. That would be nice, but I won't believe it till I see it.


----------



## cygnusloop

JMartinko said:


> Don't know how much I believe that, but I am interested in noting that it shows ESPN and ESPN2 being duplicated on channels 206 and 209. I wonder if that is an indication we could get both the MPEG2 and MPEG4 version to choose from. That would be nice, but I won't believe it till I see it.


It's a kind of interesting thought experiment, though.

We know the HR10's are incapable of the SD/HD duplicate channel number convention. So, one theory would be that the MPEG2 channels in the 70's will be additionally mapped to the duplicate channel numbers, just to maintain consistency with all the new simulcasting HD channels. Although I know of no MPEG2 HD channels that are using the same channel number as their SD counterpart, I see no reason why they couldn't. However, as of now, the duplicate channel number is a MPEG4 only convention.

The other theory would, of course, be that the duplicate channels numbers will in fact be MPEG4 versions of the MPEG2 HD channels. If they are not hurting for bandwidth, which they certainly won't be at launch, why wouldn't they provide the MPEG4 mirrors?


----------



## LMUBill

psyclguy said:


> What I want to know is:
> 
> Is there enough HD content out there for all these new HD channels?


Hope so. But when I run out of new HD material on tv to watch I'll hang out with my girlfriend, who is also available in HD. Although sometimes the PQ on D* is better than hers. :lol:


----------



## keithw1975

How many HD channels can a satellite handle? Dozens? Hundreds???


----------



## loudo

psyclguy said:


> "There is more and more coming on line all of the time."
> 
> But, is the content going to be HD 24 hours on the new channels or are they going to mix SD in like ESPN does?


ESPN on channel 73 is broadcast in HD 24 hours a day at 720p. Some of it's programs are in 4x3 size with pillar boxes to fit the 16x9 screen, but the signal is not SD. The SD signal of ESPN is on channel 206, and that is broadcast in 480i.

I will bet that many of the new HD channels will be doing the same, broadcasting in HD, in either 720i or 1080i, with pillar boxes. There is only so much video in 16x9 format so I am sure you will plenty of pillar boxing of 4x3 video.

There is a noticeable difference between the 720p 4x3 pillar boxed program on ESPN HD and the 480i SD program on ESPN channel 206, with much cleaner and sharper video channel 73.


----------



## Brandon428

keithw1975 said:


> How many HD channels can a satellite handle? Dozens? Hundreds???


Millions. Perhaps billions no not really.lol:lol: not sure.


----------



## mike_augie

just thought I would share...i kmow...i know...csr said this and that but...just sharing...enjoy... oh by the way to quote a freind if I might....."bring it on" 

Subject 
New HD channels

Discussion Thread 
Response (Jennifer A) 09/13/2007 06:15 PM 
Dear Mr. XXXXXXXXX,

Thanks for writing regarding our new HD channels. I see on your account that you've been with us for years and we want you to know that we truly appreciate your business. I'm happy to hear that you are also interested in our upcoming HD programming. Let me assist you with your concern.

After years of preparation, we're excited that the first wave of new HD channels should be on the air by the end of September. Here are the channels we expect to be available first:

A&E HD 
Big Ten Network HD 
Cartoon Network 
Cinemax HD East 
Cinemax HD West 
CNN HD 
ESPNews HD 
Food Network HD 
FSN New York HD 
HBO HD West 
HGTV-HD 
The History Channel HD 
Madison Square Garden HD 
NFL Network HD 
National Geographic Channel HD 
Showtime HD West 
Smithsonian Channel HD 
Starz Comedy HD 
Starz Edge HD 
Starz Kids & Family HD 
Starz HD East 
Starz HD West 
TBS in HD 
The Movie Channel HD 
Versus HD / Golf Channel HD 
The Weather Channel HD

While details are still being finalized, we're planning to bring up the following channels in October:

Animal Planet HD 
Bravo HD 
Comcast SportsNet Chicago HD 
Comcast SportsNet Mid-Atlantic HD 
Discovery Channel HD 
Fox Business Channel HD 
FSN Detroit HD 
FSN Prime Ticket HD 
FSN Southwest HD 
FSN West HD 
Fuel TV HD 
FX HD 
The Learning Channel HD 
MGM HD 
NBA TV HD 
New England Sports Network HD 
The Science Channel HD 
Sci-Fi Network HD 
Speed Channel HD 
SportsNet New York HD 
USA Network HD 
Yankees Entertainment & Sports HD (YES)

And that's not all! Even though we don't have a definite schedule yet, we're expecting to bring you even more HD channels in the near future. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd to keep up with the latest HD news.

To make sure that you continue to receive our HD programming - including new HD programming we're launching later this year - you will need to make sure that a device called a B-Band converter is connected to each Satellite-In port on your DIRECTV H20 or DIRECTV HR20 receiver. The B-Band converter came in the carton with your receiver and if you had professional installation, it is most likely already connected.

You can go to directv.com/bbc for instructions on how to check for B-Band converter connection or to order one.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to directv.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Jennifer A.
Employee ID XXXXXXXXXXX
DIRECTV Customer Service

Make the most of DIRECTV by registering your account on directv.com. You'll learn about exclusive online promotions, new features of DIRECTV and the latest programs and packages. Visit www.directv.com/register today.

NFL SUNDAY TICKET is the best way to catch your favorite team every week and it's only on DIRECTV. Visit directv.com/nfl to order today.


----------



## EaglePC

Brandon428 said:


> It was blinking and was trying to get a signal,it stopped. Weird.


i thought i was the only one with problems lol:grin:


----------



## MikeR

keithw1975 said:


> How many HD channels can a satellite handle? Dozens? Hundreds???


D11 estimate..

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=963070&postcount=37


----------



## Jhon69

MikeR said:


> D11 estimate..
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=963070&postcount=37


And you can times that times 3 for D10&11&12.


----------



## raw121

Jhon69 said:


> And you can times that times 3 for D10&11&12.


Isn't 12 just a ground spare?


----------



## Brandon428

raw121 said:


> Isn't 12 just a ground spare?


Yeah it is.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

raw121 said:


> Isn't 12 just a ground spare?


It won't stay on the ground forever.


----------



## Jhon69

raw121 said:


> Isn't 12 just a ground spare?


Yes but after the other 2 are launched I would think they will put it up.


----------



## jsgiv

So what does it mean when you have an HR20 that I've set to turn off the blue circle of lights (completely off by pressing the right/left arrow keys on the unit 4x till they turn off) and all of a sudden - they turn back on?

-jsg


----------



## cygnusloop

jsgiv said:


> So what does it mean when you have an HR20 that I've set to turn off the blue circle of lights (completely off by pressing the right/left arrow keys on the unit 4x till they turn off) and all of a sudden - they turn back on?
> 
> -jsg


It means that your HR20 restarted. Unless, of course, you happened to be watching it at the time, and it didn't reboot, but that would be a new one to me.

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, jsgiv!


----------



## Sixto

jsgiv said:


> So what does it mean when you have an HR20 that I've set to turn off the blue circle of lights (completely off by pressing the right/left arrow keys on the unit 4x till they turn off) and all of a sudden - they turn back on?
> 
> -jsg


"all of a sudden" ... did u turn your back for 10 mins ... usually means it re-booted.


----------



## Jhon69

Was it ever estimated how many channels SW1&2 can handle compared to D10&11&12?.


----------



## harsh

Sirshagg said:


> Hey, you're supposed to be an E* fanboy.  :lol:


No, he's in charge of distracting D* subscribers so they don't notice that after launching three of the World's largest communcations satellites, they still haven't added a single national HD channel.


----------



## jsgiv

Sixto said:


> "all of a sudden" ... did u turn your back for 10 mins ... usually means it re-booted.


Nope - no reboot - nothing like that - been sitting here all night waiting for the new HD channels to come on.. 

What I mean by "all of a sudden" is just that - they suddenly just turned on. No reboot - no interruption of service.

And yes - I checked a couple of the anticipated HD channels (TNT / A&E) to see if they've flipped to HD - no dice..

-jsg


----------



## cygnusloop

harsh said:


> No, he's in charge of distracting D* subscribers so they don't notice that after launching three of the World's largest communcations satellites, they still haven't added a single national HD channel.


OK, that was a little bit funny. :sure:


----------



## harsh

Jhon69 said:


> Was it ever estimated how many channels SW1&2 can handle compared to D10&11&12?.


Spaceway F1 and Spaceway F2 were each built to handle 250 HD channels -- all spotbeamed.

DIRECTV 10 and DIRECTV 11 were to add 500 spotbeamed HD channels and 75 CONUS HD channels each.

As noted in the September 2004 press release, the total of the four satellites would be 1,500 HD LIL and 150 national HD channels.


----------



## Brandon428

Earl Bonovich said:


> It won't stay on the ground forever.


So it'll eventually be up with the rest. I thought it only be used to replace D10 or 11 if they fail.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Brandon428 said:


> So it'll eventually be up with the rest. I thought it only be used to replace D10 or 11 if they fail.


If D10/D11 don't have any issues by a certain time frame...
It will probably used to replaced one of the older SATs in the fleet, as it is getting closer to it's end of life.


----------



## Brandon428

Earl Bonovich said:


> If D10/D11 don't have any issues by a certain time frame...
> It will probably used to replaced one of the older SATs in the fleet, as it is getting closer to it's end of life.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## harsh

Brandon428 said:


> So it'll eventually be up with the rest. I thought it only be used to replace D10 or 11 if they fail.


If DIRECTV were to come up with a new dish that could receive from a third Ka slot and a five input SWM, D12 could be added. Without a third slot, it is pretty much a replacement for D1x.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

harsh said:


> If DIRECTV were to come up with a new dish that could receive from a third Ka slot and a five input SWM, D12 could be added. Without a third slot, it is pretty much a replacement for D1x.


Not necessarily... it could be used for backhall's... couldn't it?
Not all of the Sats in DirecTV's fleet are used for transmissions to customers.


----------



## harsh

Earl Bonovich said:


> It will probably used to replaced one of the older SATs in the fleet, as it is getting closer to it's end of life.


It would first have to be refitted for Ku band equipment.


----------



## harsh

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not necessarily... it could be used for backhall's... couldn't it?


I'm thinking that the days of satellite backhauls are limited. That being said, I'm betting that's what they have in mind for the Spaceway satellites.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> Not necessarily... it could be used for backhall's... couldn't it?
> Not all of the Sats in DirecTV's fleet are used for transmissions to customers.


The only two Ka satellites that DIRECTV really has for backhauling are D8 and D9, primarily in use for both Ku to the home as well as backhauling all at 101°. D12's configuration as a partial National and partial spotbeam make it less useful for backhauling purposes I think. D8/D9 Ka are truly designed for the 4 regional broadcast centers and backhauling: wide transponders (250MHz wide!), and a limited number of them.

(Yes, S1 and S2 had a limited use as backhauling--until D10 and D11 were up.)

My best guess is eventually an in-space spare at 103° or 99°. Unless DIRECTV has a really sneaky way to receive Ka from 101° on the 5lnb dishes. (The stack plans really preclude that as near as I can tell, btw.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cygnusloop

Tom Robertson said:


> The only two Ka satellites that DIRECTV really has...


Tom,

I want to use the occasion of my 1000th post to thank you for all the time and energy you have invested in becoming our resident satellite hardware/capability/licensing [strike]geek[/strike], I mean expert. 

Your ability to answer a complex question such as this off the top of your head is really impressive. The DBSTalk staff and DIRECTV (indirectly, of course, pardon the pun) is lucky to have you.

Now, go use your fancy, high-powered connections to get us some new HD!


----------



## Rob

I say we are hours away from lift off.  Not days.


----------



## Dolly

Rob said:


> I say we are hours away from lift off.  Not days.


I would love to believe that  But somehow I don't


----------



## Tom Robertson

cygnusloop said:


> Tom,
> 
> I want to use my 1000th post to thank you for all the time and energy you have invested in becoming our resident satellite hardware/capability/licensing [strike]geek[/strike], I mean expert.
> 
> Your ability to answer a complex question such as this off the top of your head is really impressive. The DBSTalk staff and DIRECTV (indirectly, pardon the pun) is lucky to have you.
> 
> Now, use your fancy, high-powered connections to get us some new HD.


I am honored by your kind words. You, as are all the DBSTalk'ers, are very welcome.

And if I had anyway, ANY whatsoever to get the HD going, I'd be right on it. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So what happens when every channel goes HD (over 150), will they have the satellite space to carry them all, will they have to launch new sats, or can they use the existing 101, 110 and 119 slots?

One other question I've always wondered, are the sats limited to only 32 transponders, or could they build a satellite with say 50 or 100 transponders?

Thanks


----------



## Guitar Hero

LDLemu4U said:


> Just got this last nite from a thread here:
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/new-directv-hd-stations.php?code=153428
> 
> Hope that helps.


That was 100% what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## The Scotsman

With all this talk about capacity, I have seen in Lyngsat that D10 has 32 Ka transponders. Yet when you check the signal strength page on your receiver, it says 16. Is it safe to assume there are 32 up there on D10? Also, on the slimline dish, the lnb arm has the 5 lnb's off to one side and there is space for more. The available spaces would need orbital slots further east of 99 degrees. Perhaps there is a very long term plan by D* to extend coverage and capacity in that direction. Otherwise, why would the lnb's be off to the side?


----------



## MIMOTech

The side car mounted LNB's are for 110 and 119 sats presently in use for HD. The current sat could be use for HD as is and would include the use of MPEG-4 just like the new sats. But I think that this is far down the road. It would require that the majority of DTV customers have to had switched to HD. DTV will not force people to change and will only do if it becomes in DTV's best interest to do so.


----------



## man_rob

Rob said:


> I say we are hours away from lift off.  Not days.


"Admiral, if we go by the book, like Lieutenant Saavik, hours could seem like days."


----------



## paulman182

man_rob said:


> "Admiral, if we go by the book, like Lieutenant Saavik, hours could seem like days."


I hope we're not as dumb as the Klingons were...


----------



## The Scotsman

MIMOTech said:


> DTV will not force people to change and will only do if it becomes in DTV's best interest to do so.


Perhaps I didn't make myself clear. I wasn't talking about forcing anyone to do anything. I am interested to know how many transponders are fitted in D10. I am also interested in the off-center configuration of the 5 lnb's on my new dish. I wonder if this design is to allow for future orbital slots, further east of 99 degrees.


----------



## FeelForce1

paulman182 said:


> I hope we're not as dumb as the Klingons were...


That was KAHAAAAN!!:lol:


----------



## Herdfan

The Scotsman said:


> With all this talk about capacity, I have seen in Lyngsat that D10 has 32 Ka transponders. Yet when you check the signal strength page on your receiver, it says 16. Is it safe to assume there are 32 up there on D10?
> 
> Also, on the slimline dish, the lnb arm has the 5 lnb's off to one side and there is space for more. The available spaces would need orbital slots further east of 99 degrees. Perhaps there is a very long term plan by D* to extend coverage and capacity in that direction. Otherwise, why would the lnb's be off to the side?


Yes there are 32 Transponders, but at this point D* feels like it only needs 16 of them and there is no reason to waste energy powering what you don't need.

No plans for locations east of 99 at least not on this dish.. The LNB housing was probably made to look symetrical.


----------



## man_rob

FeelForce1 said:


> That was KAHAAAAN!!:lol:


----------



## BobbyK

Check this out.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370036


----------



## John4924

The Scotsman said:


> Perhaps I didn't make myself clear. I wasn't talking about forcing anyone to do anything. I am interested to know how many transponders are fitted in D10. I am also interested in the off-center configuration of the 5 lnb's on my new dish. I wonder if this design is to allow for future orbital slots, further east of 99 degrees.


The fact sheet on the sat is attached...

And the off-center [which we call side car] lnbs are for 110 and 119 satellites


----------



## saryon

I was told the socket on the slimline could be fitted with a LNB for those buying international service.


----------



## noneroy

BobbyK said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370036


Dude that's SO 24 hours ago. 

But it's a sign we are close. I still have my money on it being today. bscheinder (sorry if i spelled that wrong) obviously has some idea of what is going on with his engineering card. I doubt he'd crawl out of the woodwork, given his history, and make a prediction like that if he wasn't sure he'd be right and ultimately vindicated.

Either way, we are closer to HD today than we were yesterday......maybe....


----------



## borghe

noneroy said:


> Dude that's SO 24 hours ago.


one thing that's NOT so 24 hours ago is the fact that they removed HDNet from the Premiere tab. 

HD Extra pack confirmed?


----------



## Carbon

I still think it will be tonight or Saturday. 

Saturday for the Big Ten Network (all the college football fans will be happy)
Sunday for TNT (so that the 15 people that watch TNT on Sunday will be happy)


----------



## GirkMonster

Go BTN Go!!! Light it up by tomorrow, 11am!!!!!


----------



## BobbyK

borghe said:


> one thing that's NOT so 24 hours ago is the fact that they removed HDNet from the Premiere tab.
> 
> HD Extra pack confirmed?


I have premier and I don't see HDNet, I think its just a typo.


----------



## vollmey

GirkMonster said:


> Go BTN Go!!! Light it up by tomorrow, 11am!!!!!


Oh yeah!!!  Start the weekend off right.


----------



## noneroy

i just don't think it'll be the 19th. We had a new grocery store do a Grand Opening event this week....they've been open for about 3 months or so....

I think the reason for this is that the engineers probably said 'the channels will be on between this window of time' and marketing added 5 days to the end of the time-frame to start their marketing blitz. 

In other news, I live in southern Indiana where basketball is king. Our local Insight Cable (which is actually Comcast, but they kept the name as not to confuse the country folk) refuses to carry Big Ten Network. Football is hit or miss, but jesus.....if Insight doesn't carry BTN at basketball time and D* has it in HD.....jesus....everyone will have a dish.


----------



## borghe

BobbyK said:


> I have premier and I don't see HDNet, I think its just a typo.


what I mean is that yesterday HDNet was listed on the premiere tab, and now today it's been removed from the premiere tab. 



noneroy said:


> In other news, I live in southern Indiana where basketball is king. Our local Insight Cable (which is actually Comcast, but they kept the name as not to confuse the country folk) refuses to carry Big Ten Network. Football is hit or miss, but jesus.....if Insight doesn't carry BTN at basketball time and D* has it in HD.....jesus....everyone will have a dish.


the installer who brought out my HR20 last week started talking about BTN. He started looking annoyed  and said that since DirecTV announced they were carrying BTN (remember that TWC has said they have no plans to add it currently) new dish installations have jumped up almost 6 times. I asked him out of curiousity how many of those were HD installs and he said over half.

in milwaukee which is probably damn close to Madison in terms of actual Badger viewers.


----------



## Carbon

BobbyK said:


> I have premier and I don't see HDNet, I think its just a typo.


Yeah I think that you are right just a typo.


----------



## Juppers

theratpatrol said:


> So what happens when every channel goes HD (over 150), will they have the satellite space to carry them all, will they have to launch new sats, or can they use the existing 101, 110 and 119 slots?
> 
> One other question I've always wondered, are the sats limited to only 32 transponders, or could they build a satellite with say 50 or 100 transponders?
> 
> Thanks


The FCC licenses out who can broadcast where and on what frequencies. I'm not sure if 32 frequencies is all that is allowed, but that is all I have seen in the circular Ku band. DirecTV only broadcasts on TPs 28 30 and 32 from the 110 location, because the rest of the frequencies are licensed to E*.

While they could put up a sat with as many transponders as they want, they are only allowed to operate in a very specific frequency range at a particular orbital position. Check out http://lyngsat.com/america.html and you will get a better idea of what all is up there and see how multiple sats share the same orbital positions.


----------



## bigref

all this talk and no one knows for sure except D*. Why don't they just make put a statement on the web site and get it over with?


----------



## syphix

Because if they make a statement, and then don't come through on that statement, they have egg on their face.

As noneroy said, it's kinda like a "Grand Opening" of a store - you wait until the store is open and stable....then, WEEKS later, you have your big party.


----------



## The Scotsman

John4924 said:


> The fact sheet on the sat is attached...
> 
> And the off-center [which we call side car] lnbs are for 110 and 119 satellites


Hi John, thanks for the data sheet. There's more to this business than meets the eye!
P.S. We visited your city in July and got drenched by heavy rain. We spent the afternoon in a cinema watching the new Harry Potter movie. I hope it's dry next time we walk along Bourbon Street.


----------



## Sirshagg

I have a feeling today is the day :sure:  :grin:


----------



## MikeR

borghe said:


> one thing that's NOT so 24 hours ago is the fact that they removed HDNet from the Premiere tab.
> 
> HD Extra pack confirmed?


This is the key:

"*All programming and pricing subject to change at any time.*"

I'll take Earl's comments as what will be coming down the pike:



Earl Bonovich said:


> They are actually "eliminating" the old package...
> 
> They have changed it into a "technology" Access Fee..
> The "odd-ball out" channels that don't have a placement in the already existing tiers... are what make up the "Extra Pack"..
> 
> Where should they go?
> 
> Should they go into Direct Choice... and all those people that don't have the SD package (the 15 or so million customers), have to pay the fee for a channel they can't receive?
> 
> And again... if you already have the HD coverage, you are going to be grandfathered in.


----------



## loudo

BobbyK said:


> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370036


FAQs are "The page cannot be found".


----------



## Carbon

loudo said:


> FAQs are "The page cannot be found".


Fine here.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

loudo said:


> FAQs are "The page cannot be found".


Just tried it...

It is working now.


----------



## generalpatton78

Earl Bonovich said:


> Just tried it...
> 
> It is working now.


PPSSSSSS Earl! Why don't you whisper the start date to me???? It's now like 200 hundred people are listening.


----------



## noneroy

Earl Sez:
And again... if you already have the HD coverage, you are going to be grandfathered in.

Question: If you are grandfathered in you pay the $10 a month and get the HD simulcast channels for any channel you currently get plus HDNET, UHD, etc. But will you get the NEW standalone channels (MHD, Smithsonian, etc)?

Wouldn't it be cheaper to not be grandfathered in? $5 for HD Access and you get all the new HD channels? What would be the advantage of not updating your plan?  

I know this was somewhat covered in another thread, but it's still part of anticipation, yes?


----------



## MikeR

noneroy said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper to not be grandfathered in? $5 for HD Access and you get all the new HD channels? What would be the advantage of not updating your plan?


It will be $9.99 HD Access plus the $4.99 for the HD Extra Pack (unique HD channels) for all new subscribers.


----------



## BillN96

borghe said:


> the installer who brought out my HR20 last week started talking about BTN. He started looking annoyed  and said that since DirecTV announced they were carrying BTN (remember that TWC has said they have no plans to add it currently) new dish installations have jumped up almost 6 times. I asked him out of curiousity how many of those were HD installs and he said over half.


The same thing would happen in the west if they could ever reach an agreement with The MTN (The Mountain West Conference Network).


----------



## roconnell

I notice that D* put out this press release on the 12Th

"EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sept. 12, 2007--DIRECTV (NYSETV) will present at the Merrill Lynch Media and Entertainment Conference on Monday, September 17th, 2007, at 6:05 p.m. ET/3:05 p.m. PT. The presentation will include an update and outlook on the DIRECTV business. A live webcast of the presentation will be available at www.directv.com/investor and an archive of the presentation and webcast will also be available on this website.
Date: Monday, September 17th, 2007 "

I don't think they'd schedule this unless they had HD up and running prior to this media event.


----------



## noneroy

MikeR said:


> It will be $9.99 HD Access plus the $4.99 for the HD Extra Pack (unique HD channels) for all new subscribers.


oooooooooooooooooo. Well. then it DOES make sense.

So will we get the new stand-alone HD channels or will we have to get something new?


----------



## richlife

The way I read it (and the consensus seems to be) if you are grandfathered (that is, you have HD Access now), when the new HD channels come in (ALL of them) you will get all of them under your current contract. Change your contract, and you then get the channels that go with that contract only. If you are a new customer (either new to HD or new to DirecTV) you will fall under the new offerings if you start after a certain date -- no one knows for sure if that date is yesterday, today, the 19th, or whatever).

(Editted to correct a BUNCH of typos.)



noneroy said:


> Earl Sez:
> And again... if you already have the HD coverage, you are going to be grandfathered in.
> 
> Question: If you are grandfathered in you pay the $10 a month and get the HD simulcast channels for any channel you currently get plus HDNET, UHD, etc. But will you get the NEW standalone channels (MHD, Smithsonian, etc)?
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to not be grandfathered in? $5 for HD Access and you get all the new HD channels? What would be the advantage of not updating your plan?
> 
> I know this was somewhat covered in another thread, but it's still part of anticipation, yes?


----------



## John4924

The Scotsman said:


> Hi John, thanks for the data sheet. There's more to this business than meets the eye!
> P.S. We visited your city in July and got drenched by heavy rain. We spent the afternoon in a cinema watching the new Harry Potter movie. I hope it's dry next time we walk along Bourbon Street.


Scotsman, here is another link with good info on 101, 110 & 119 sats

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96144

P.S. Thanks for visiting our city!  Although I have never been to PA, I have been to Scotland several times to visit and play golf, and I absolutely LOVE IT!

Cheers,
John


----------



## iucpa

Sirshagg said:


> I have a feeling today is the day :sure:  :grin:


I do too.


----------



## MRinDenver

Does anybody know which channels that are expected to be added to the D* HD lineup are actually available in HD today? 

For example, is CNN HD a reality, now? Or is that part of the waiting process, too?


----------



## purtman

I would expect BTN and TNT for starters. Also, I would think that National Geographic and MHD will be up fairly quickly since D* has been showing them.


----------



## MikeR7

MRinDenver said:


> Does anybody know which channels that are expected to be added to the D* HD lineup are actually available in HD today?
> 
> For example, is CNN HD a reality, now? Or is that part of the waiting process, too?


CNN HD is a reality right now, and when I first turned it on just prior to the President's speech last night I thought for sure it was transmitting in HD, but I guess not. When I turned it over to NBC because I figured they would have it in HD it looked a lot better.


----------



## man_rob

Sirshagg said:


> I have a feeling today is the day :sure:  :grin:


----------



## borghe

roconnell said:


> I don't think they'd schedule this unless they had HD up and running prior to this media event.


I wouldn't say they WOULDN'T schedule it without HD up and running... but yeah, between the Emmy party and the investors update I bet you they are trying damn hard to get at least some channels up by this weekend sometime.

My personal belief is that at minimum we will see BTN go up this weekend. I've heard their commercial for it on the radio at least a dozen times this week (big10 market with no TWC carriage) and specifically mentioning it's in HD. The one where they talk about the huge upset from last weekend. I can honestly say I would be stunned if BTN isn't running in HD by tomorrow. Not to mention our game is on it on Saturday...  Sure would be nice to have in HD. 

edit - and I imagine if BTN goes up on Saturday that TNT will be up by sunday so at least MPEG-4 folks will be happy about not losing it during Sunday's games.


----------



## dbmaven

roconnell said:


> I notice that D* put out this press release on the 12Th
> 
> "EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sept. 12, 2007--DIRECTV (NYSETV) will present at the Merrill Lynch Media and Entertainment Conference on Monday, September 17th, 2007, at 6:05 p.m. ET/3:05 p.m. PT. The presentation will include an update and outlook on the DIRECTV business. A live webcast of the presentation will be available at www.directv.com/investor and an archive of the presentation and webcast will also be available on this website.
> Date: Monday, September 17th, 2007 "
> 
> I don't think they'd schedule this unless they had HD up and running prior to this media event.


These conferences get scheduled many weeks in advance - all that you're seeing is the announcement that they plan to attend. And it isn't a media event, it's an opportunity for investment firms and funds managers and executives to meet with and listen to what the D* management has to say about the state of, and outlook for, its business.

Merrill, Goldman, and all of the big firms host various conferences like this all year long - each one for a different 'market sector'.


----------



## Sintori

borghe said:


> edit - and I imagine if BTN goes up on Saturday that TNT will be up by sunday so at least MPEG-4 folks will be happy about not losing it during Sunday's games.


Yep yep yep!! I'm sure my hubby will have control of the remote for Nascar though..grr...:hurah:


----------



## noneroy

> edit - and I imagine if BTN goes up on Saturday that TNT will be up by sunday so at least MPEG-4 folks will be happy about not losing it during Sunday's games.


Well, it's a great PR move too.

"Oh, well I do apologize for you not being able to have TNT. It appears as though you have some legacy HD equipment and because you are a loyal DirecTV customer, I'd like to offer you the equipment to you at a discounted rate so you can continue to enjoy TNT-HD and all the other exciting HD offerings from DirecTV."

And thus they will phase out the DirecTiVo. Absolutely brilliant. If you don't want to miss 5 hours of old Law And Order episodes you've already seen....you better act now.


----------



## GP_23

man_rob said:


>


I have had that feeling for a week now!:lol:


----------



## lwilli201

noneroy said:


> Earl Sez:
> And again... if you already have the HD coverage, you are going to be grandfathered in.
> 
> Question: If you are grandfathered in you pay the $10 a month and get the HD simulcast channels for any channel you currently get plus HDNET, UHD, etc. But will you get the NEW standalone channels (MHD, Smithsonian, etc)?
> 
> Wouldn't it be cheaper to not be grandfathered in? $5 for HD Access and you get all the new HD channels? What would be the advantage of not updating your plan?
> 
> I know this was somewhat covered in another thread, but it's still part of anticipation, yes?


If you have HD Access now you will get the standalone channels (Grandfathered, no 4.99 charge). You also get the HD channels that you currently get in SD.


----------



## smiddy

I think since they have to rearrange the channel listings that it could take a while to make certain all falls into place. Hopefully that is today. I want my HD, I want my HD, I WANT MY HD!


----------



## Tom Robertson

theratpatrol said:


> So what happens when every channel goes HD (over 150), will they have the satellite space to carry them all, will they have to launch new sats, or can they use the existing 101, 110 and 119 slots?
> 
> One other question I've always wondered, are the sats limited to only 32 transponders, or could they build a satellite with say 50 or 100 transponders?
> 
> Thanks


Ku has set transponder frequency assignments and frequency bandwidth for direct to home use (watch out, that is not true for Ku backhauling!). There are always 16 transponders of left hand polarization and 16 of right at a Ku slot.

On the other hand, Ka and the upcoming BSS is just an open allocation of bandwidth. DIRECTV is allowed to carve up each 500MHz allocation completely as they wish (and technology allows.) DIRECTV can use one allocation as one 500MHz transponder left and one right if they want.

More transponders means more bandwidth wasted between TPs. Fewer bigger transponders mean more total bandwidth available.

I have more info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=869690&postcount=7

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## joelq

So, probably a stupid question - how will we know that they have started turning on channels? Will the channels in the 98xx range appear? Or will we just have to watch the channels carefully and hope to notice that what used to be SD is now HD?


----------



## markrubi

joelq said:


> So, probably a stupid question - how will we know that they have started turning on channels? Will the channels in the 98xx range appear? Or will we just have to watch the channels carefully and hope to notice that what used to be SD is now HD?


For starters the new server will be put to the test. It will probably grind to a halt.. Sorry Chris! If you sub the thread which is set to announce when the first channel goes live you will get an email.


----------



## Tom Robertson

joelq said:


> So, probably a stupid question - how will we know that they have started turning on channels? Will the channels in the 98xx range appear? Or will we just have to watch the channels carefully and hope to notice that what used to be SD is now HD?


Channels will appear in the guide as they are turned on and the will not be in the 9800 range. Most will mirror their SD counterparts: CNNHD will be 202 next to CNN(SD) at 202.

And every launch of new channels will have announcements from DIRECTV everywhere they can.

Of course, many people will find out here first! 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

joelq said:


> So, probably a stupid question - how will we know that they have started turning on channels? Will the channels in the 98xx range appear? Or will we just have to watch the channels carefully and hope to notice that what used to be SD is now HD?


Just check this thread about every 30 minutes. If there is a blip, you will know about it here. :lol:


----------



## ccsoftball7

joelq said:


> So, probably a stupid question - how will we know that they have started turning on channels? Will the channels in the 98xx range appear? Or will we just have to watch the channels carefully and hope to notice that what used to be SD is now HD?


I'm quite sure it WON'T be posted here for sure. So, just keep checking your TV.  :lol:


----------



## syphix

Turn your HR20/H20 to use "pillar bars". When you tune to one of the new HD channels (same channel as your old channel, i.e., CNN-HD is 202, etc. etc.), your pillar bars will disappear and nice "CNN-HD" logo should appear. That, and you can turn your guide filter to "ALL CHANNELS", and you should see duplicate near these channels (i.e., 202 CNN-HD, 202 CNN...).


----------



## cb7214

or just hit the guide button 1 or 2x depending on the setting you have it on and select the HDTV Channel filter and check that way


----------



## JeffBowser

I respectfully submit that if one needs pillar bars to tell the difference between HD and SD, one either needs new glasses, or a better TV 



syphix said:


> Turn your HR20/H20 to use "pillar bars". When you tune to one of the new HD channels (same channel as your old channel, i.e., CNN-HD is 202, etc. etc.), your pillar bars will disappear and nice "CNN-HD" logo should appear. That, and you can turn your guide filter to "ALL CHANNELS", and you should see duplicate near these channels (i.e., 202 CNN-HD, 202 CNN...).


----------



## Xmaniac

JeffBowser said:


> I respectfully submit that if one needs pillar bars to tell the difference between HD and SD, one either needs new glasses, or a better TV


I do hear that!!

bring on mythbusters, dirty jobs, how its made, survivorman and the tigers in HD baby!!!!!


----------



## PersMD

JeffBowser said:


> I respectfully submit that if one needs pillar bars to tell the difference between HD and SD, one either needs new glasses, or a better TV


Or, one should have stayed with the "coat hanger with foil" they were previously using as an antenna...


----------



## DarkAudit

Xmaniac said:


> I do hear that!!
> 
> bring on mythbusters, dirty jobs, how its made, survivorman and the tigers in HD baby!!!!!


Kari in HD, woot! :biggthump


----------



## noneroy

Not sure if this is BS or not, but someone in the AVS Forum said that their stand-alone TiVos are reporting new channels for DirecTV:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457&page=13

I'm not seeing that info on Titan TV or Yahoo TV....so make sure you take that with a grain of salt...


----------



## cnmsales

This has also been reported here as well.


----------



## noneroy

noneroy said:


> Not sure if this is BS or not, but someone in the AVS Forum said that their stand-alone TiVos are reporting new channels for DirecTV:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=899457&page=13
> 
> I'm not seeing that info on Titan TV or Yahoo TV....so make sure you take that with a grain of salt...


Oops. Circular logic. That links back here....*sigh*

we need more web content people!


----------



## DarkAudit

I got the channel lineup change message on my standalone TiVo this morning. Same message that was posted earlier today.


----------



## Rob

noneroy said:


> Oops. Circular logic. That links back here....*sigh*
> 
> we need more web content people!


Sounds like the way our Executive Branch works.


----------



## harsh

MRinDenver said:


> Does anybody know which channels that are expected to be added to the D* HD lineup are actually available in HD today?


Sure. Look at the current E* lineup and you'll see most of what is available today less Wealth, Playboy and some left coast feeds of premium channels.

At last count, I believe that of the various lists that have been circulating, there are fewer than two dozen channels (not including RSNs or VOOM) that are currently available.

Here's VeniceDre's list:


Code:


Coming in September:

Yes A&E
Yes Animal Planet
Yes Big Ten Network
No  Chiller
Yes CineMax East
Yes CineMax West
No  CNN
Yes Discovery Channel (simulcast)
Yes Food Network
Yes HBO West
Yes HGTV
Yes History Channel
Yes MHD (MTV)
Yes NFL Network (Full-Time)
Yes Science Channel
Yes Showtime West
No  Smithsonian Channel
Yes Starz! East
Yes Starz! West
No  Starz! Edge
No  Starz! Comedy
No  Starz! Kids & Family
Yes The Movie Channel East
Yes The National Geographic Channel
No  TBS
Yes TLC
Yes Versus/Golf

October 1st

No  The Weather Channel

November:

No  RFD TV

Fall 2007:

No  Bravo
No  Cartoon
No  CNBC
No  Fox Business Channel
No  Fox News Channel
No  FX
No  HBO2 East
No  HBO2 West
No  HBO Family East
No  HBO Family West
No  HBO Latino East
No  HBO Signature East
No  MoreMax East
??? NBA TV
No  Sci-Fi
No  Sleuth
No  Speed
No  USA

29 Regional Sports Networks:

Yes 11 Fulltime, 18 Games Only. Blackout Rules still apply!

December 2007:

No  The Tennis Channel

Spring 2008

No  Disney Channel
No  Toon Disney
No  ABC Family
No  ESPN News
No  Hallmark Channel
No  MGM
No  Travel Channel

TBA/TBD:

No  Biography Channel HD
No  CMT HD
No  Fuel HD
No  MTV HD
No  Nickelodeon East HD [spelling corrected -- ed]
No  SHO Too
No  Spike
No  VH1 HD


Showing up in Engineering Testing: (Not sure if all are HD, some are placeholders)

??? NHL Network
Yes Outdoor
No  Comedy Central
No  CSTV


Announced HD for Fall 2007 but not announced for DirecTV yet:

No  Trinity Broadcasting Network

From this list, we find about 21 channels (32 with the planned "national" RSNs) that are currently live. There are probably a half dozen or so that DIRECTV doesn't seem to be contemplating and the 15 VOOM channels which I expect that they will add sooner than later.


----------



## Steveknj

Rob said:


> Sounds like the way our Executive Branch works.


:up: +1


----------



## LameLefty

Steveknj said:


> +1


They can't count that high.


----------



## generalpatton78

Many of us are getting a new HD access charge and then credit today.


----------



## TNUser

MikeR7 said:


> CNN HD is a reality right now, and when I first turned it on just prior to the President's speech last night I thought for sure it was transmitting in HD, but I guess not. When I turned it over to NBC because I figured they would have it in HD it looked a lot better.


CNN is still transmitting in 480 now so it is not in HD.


----------



## noneroy

actually i've got a crap ton of things on my bill that are for a couple bucks. Maybe I'll call in an play dumb. I'll probably just get the sept 19th date but what the hell?


----------



## Indiana627

Rob said:


> Sounds like the way our Executive Branch works.


Legislative Branch sure has gone down hill too.


----------



## henryld

generalpatton78 said:


> Many of us are getting a new HD access charge and then credit today.


Another indication that we are really getting close?


----------



## StanO

I don't if this means anything or not but....

I use Excite as my homepage. My T.V. listings are now showing the following that were not there yesterday:

265 AETVHD
269 HistoryHD
332 MtvHD
518 StarzK
519 StarzC
540 SHOWHDP
544 TMCHD

What do you think? Worth knowing?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Did anybody else get excited when DBSTalk.com was down a few minutes ago?

~Alan


----------



## noneroy

Alan Gordon said:


> Did anybody else get excited when DBSTalk.com was down a few minutes ago?
> 
> ~Alan


Nah. it was a script error not a time out error. When I hit refresh and don't get anything to come up....then i'll know it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## StanO

Of course 265, 269, 540 and 544 were there, but not with the HDs.


----------



## syphix

StanO said:


> I don't if this means anything or not but....
> 
> I use Excite as my homepage. My T.V. listings are now showing the following that were not there yesterday:
> 
> 265 AETVHD
> 269 HistoryHD
> 332 MtvHD
> 518 StarzK
> 519 StarzC
> 540 SHOWHDP
> 544 TMCHD
> 
> What do you think? Worth knowing?


Hmm...I just checked on Excite, and I don't see those in the channel listings...I've also checked Zap2It, and nothing different there...


----------



## LameLefty

generalpatton78 said:


> Many of us are getting a new HD access charge and then credit today.


That started a few days ago - it seems to depend on your position in the billing cycle as to when it will show up on the recent activity portion of your online billing info.


----------



## noneroy

syphix said:


> Hmm...I just checked on Excite, and I don't see those in the channel listings...I've also checked Zap2It, and nothing different there...


I do. I also see CNNHD on excite.....


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> That started a few days ago - it seems to depend on your position in the billing cycle as to when it will show up on the recent activity portion of your online billing info.


This is a different access charge though...

BTW, I still haven't gotten EITHER charge on my account even though my billing cycle was after people started having this stuff show up on their account...

~Alan


----------



## mhking

noneroy said:


> I do. I also see CNNHD on excite.....


You sure that isn't Headline News (CNNH listed at Ch. 204)?


----------



## petergaryr

I didn't see the "HD" listings until I selected "extended basic" on the grid. Then they showed.


----------



## Alan Gordon

noneroy said:


> I do. I also see CNNHD on excite.....


Same here... the channels appear to be out of order... but they are there if you look hard enough.

I've already found A&EHD and HistoryHD...

~Alan


----------



## upnorth

TNUser said:


> CNN is still transmitting in 480 now so it is not in HD.


It will be very simple when the magic time comes you will see two channel 202's in your receivers guide or like someone else said use your guide filter and choose HD channels.


----------



## Alan Gordon

mhking said:


> You sure that isn't Headline News (CNNH listed at Ch. 204)?


I don't see CNN HD anywhere either (other than what you said above), but some of the other channels ARE THERE!!

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol

syphix said:


> Turn your HR20/H20 to use "pillar bars". When you tune to one of the new HD channels (same channel as your old channel, i.e., CNN-HD is 202, etc. etc.), your pillar bars will disappear and nice "CNN-HD" logo should appear. That, and you can turn your guide filter to "ALL CHANNELS", and you should see duplicate near these channels (i.e., 202 CNN-HD, 202 CNN...).


So if you have a favorites list set up, they probably won't show up then, right?



cb7214 said:


> or just hit the guide button 1 or 2x depending on the setting you have it on and select the HDTV Channel filter and check that way


This is one thing I wish they would fix, so that when you hit guide twice, the HDTV selection would be on the top, rather then on the bottom.

Thanks again.

BTW, not only does this remind me of Groundhog Day, but also of the Energizer bunny, this thread just keeps going and going and going.......


----------



## syphix

noneroy said:


> I do. I also see CNNHD on excite.....


Huh...interesting...I'm checked Yahoo! TV & TV Guide...nothing...

MSN TV _is_ showing some of them!!


----------



## MikeR

Alan Gordon said:


> Same here... the channels appear to be out of order... but they are there if you look hard enough.
> 
> I've already found A&EHD and HistoryHD...
> 
> ~Alan


269 HSTRYHD


----------



## pete4192

On Zap2It, I see the following with HD descriptors for certain shows:

My locals
The usuals in the 70s
206 ESPN
209 ESPN2
245 TNT
265 A&E
276 NGC
501 HBO
509 HBOHD
512 Max
520 Starz
537 Show
543 ShowHD
623 NESN


----------



## Sirshagg

Nearly had a heart attack when i just got an email notification. There are only two threads I get these for and I already got one today for the CE announcements so i was SURE it must be the one for HD being up. Alas, it was another CE announcement.

I know you did that on purpose Earl. :grin: :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon

syphix said:


> Huh...interesting...I'm checked Yahoo! TV & TV Guide...nothing...
> 
> MSN TV _is_ showing some of them!!


Yahoo won't even allow me to look at DirecTV... it's not even listed under satellite companies... just FOUR Dish Network choices...

~Alan


----------



## 2Guysfootball

I see a lot there. D* is killing me throw the Darn Switch already!!

http://www.excite.com/tv/grid.jsp#tv3


----------



## syphix

These are (cropped) screenshots from MSN TV:









-----------








-----------


----------



## MikeR

2Guysfootball said:


> I see a lot there. D* is killing me throw the Darn Switch already!!


EaglePC is at the helm!


----------



## Philby

If there is new HD channels when I go home for lunch (in 20 mins) i may not come back to work...


----------



## 2Guysfootball

MikeR said:


> EaglePC is at the helm!


Sweet


----------



## TNUser

upnorth said:


> It will be very simple when the magic time comes you will see two channel 202's in your receivers guide or like someone else said use your guide filter and choose HD channels.


I was aware of that since my locals already appear that way on the available channels list. I am still not getting any such duplicate channel numbers like 202 HD and 202 SD in my available channels listings.


----------



## iamcasacnu

Brandon428 said:


> Oops I meant H20.:sure:


Why is this??


----------



## Sirshagg

TNUser said:


> I was aware of that since my locals already appear that way on the available channels list. I am still not getting any such duplicate channel numbers like 202 HD and 202 SD in my available channels listings.


The new HD channels are not up yet


----------



## mesquito

ivoaraujo said:


> Does anyone think we will see new hd channels today?


No... I talked directly with a Tech last night. Was told D10 will turn on Sept, 19


----------



## man_rob

By searching the Excite page for "HD" I found the following:

265 AETVHD
269 HSTRYHD
332 MTVHD
514 MAXHDP
605 OUTHD2
629 CSNDCHD
544 TMCHD


----------



## warchickens

mesquito said:


> No... I talked directly with a Tech last night. Was told D10 will turn on Sept, 19


Cased closed than, 9/19 it is.

NOT!!


----------



## jdanderson_01

warchickens said:


> Cased closed than, 9/19 it is.
> 
> NOT!!


We all know how accurate CSR people are!


----------



## dogs31

mesquito said:


> No... I talked directly with a Tech last night. Was told D10 will turn on Sept, 19


We might see some channels this weekend. I wouldn't be suprised.


----------



## EaglePC

Its Me Why Does The What Ever You Guys Are Saying On The Tv Guide
You Sure It Aint Dishnetwork?


----------



## syphix

Yes, we're sure it's showing DirecTV's listings...

332 is Sundance on Dish...


----------



## Sirshagg

EaglePC said:


> Its Me Why Does The What Ever You Guys Are Saying On The Tv Guide
> You Sure It Aint Dishnetwork?


----------



## smiddy

Rob said:


> Sounds like the way our Executive Branch works.


That makes it an Executive Loop! :lol:


----------



## Philby

EaglePC said:


> Its Me Why Does The What Ever You Guys Are Saying On The Tv Guide
> You Sure It Aint Dishnetwork?


I think I know what you're trying to ask 

and on the websites these people are referring to - you choose which service provider you want the listings for, so unless the website is showing Dish data under their directv link - the sites are showing guide data for directv with the channel names updated and HD programming...


----------



## syphix

Sirshagg said:


>


deciphered (and answered) above.


----------



## russelle777

Translator....


----------



## noneroy

mesquito said:


> No... I talked directly with a Tech last night. Was told D10 will turn on Sept, 19


You're confusing the 'company line' with what DirecTV actually does. Sept 19th is the 'official' date, but given all the media events, common sense reasons, it's highly likely will get something today....right? right? please god say I'm right......

Oh and sorry for the CNNHD thing, it may have just been CNNH. I promise to be less trigger happy....


----------



## lwilli201

Went to check signal strength and got the conflict message that I was recording Taladega night, Ricky Bobby etc. I had heard this was a software glich. I tried my other 2 HR20's and I am getting the same thing on all three HR20's. ????????????


----------



## warchickens

anyone know how to program a directv remote? I thought I would ask since this is HD anticipation and "other posts"


----------



## noneroy

EaglePC said:


> Its Me Why Does The What Ever You Guys Are Saying On The Tv Guide
> You Sure It Aint Dishnetwork?


I'm going to ask the question everyone's been wondering and I mean no disrespect: It appears as though English may not be your native language. So I'm curious where you are from/what your native language is.

Again, no disrespect intended at all. I'm just curious. I think my post history will show that I'm very 'pro' EaglePC. 

If it weren't for people like him, this wait would be less entertaining!


----------



## warchickens

lwilli201 said:


> Went to check signal strength and got the conflict message that I was recording Taladega night, Ricky Bobby etc. I had heard this was a software glich. I tried my other 2 HR20's and I am getting the same thing on all three HR20's. ????????????


Help me, Jesus! Help me, Jewish God! Help me, Allah! Aah! Help me, Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off of me! 
Help me, Oprah Winfrey! - Ricky Bobby


----------



## FeelForce1

Watching Fistfull of Dollars in GLORIOUS SD!!! Yea!


----------



## JeffBowser

:lol: :lol: :icon_lol: :rolling: :lol:



noneroy said:


> I'm going to ask the question everyone's been wondering and I mean no disrespect: It appears as though English may not be your native language. So I'm curious where you are from/what your native language is.
> 
> Again, no disrespect intended at all. I'm just curious. I think my post history will show that I'm very 'pro' EaglePC.
> 
> If it weren't for people like him, this wait would be less entertaining!


----------



## GP_23

warchickens said:


> Help me, Jesus! Help me, Jewish God! Help me, Allah! Aah! Help me, Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off of me!
> Help me, Oprah Winfrey! - Ricky Bobby


What's this his teammate is running after him to put the imaginary fire! Now that's a good teammate right there!:lol:

That movie is freakin hilarious!


----------



## purtman

lwilli201 said:


> Went to check signal strength and got the conflict message that I was recording Taladega night, Ricky Bobby etc. I had heard this was a software glich. I tried my other 2 HR20's and I am getting the same thing on all three HR20's. ????????????


So rather than giving us our HD, it sounds like the engineers are watching Talladega Nights! :lol:


----------



## noneroy

JeffBowser said:


> :lol: :lol: :icon_lol: :rolling: :lol:


I don't want the moderators thinking I'm attacking anyone for speaking differently than anyone else. I'm just curious and wanted to make it painfully obvious I wasn't trying to be mean or anything.

Speaking of being mean: Looks like Captain Obvious Prediction on another board was wrong about testing yesterday. No signal spike that I saw (other than the one EaglePC reported, mind you). I've heard it said that someone with a handheld signal meter was able to read TP11 loud and clear. Can anyone verify that?

Also, why would they start with TP11? Why not start with TP1 and go up? (that might have been a good question for the tech thread, may it rest in piece).


----------



## Alan Gordon

noneroy said:


> Also, why would they start with TP11? Why not start with TP1 and go up? (that might have been a good question for the tech thread, may it rest in piece).


The Head Engineer's wife's favorite number is 11.

Seriously though, we don't know which transponders they're using as Spot-Beams, so it's possibly 1-10 are spot-beams...

~Alan


----------



## texasmoose

warchickens said:


> Help me, Jesus! Help me, Jewish God! Help me, Allah! Aah! Help me, Tom Cruise! Tom Cruise, use your witchcraft on me to get the fire off of me!
> Help me, Oprah Winfrey! - Ricky Bobby


I got the lame "Conflict" message tooooooooooooooo. What a joke?!?!?! I'm not checking the lame 103(b) signals anymore.................I'll just wait for peeps to post here new HD's are on or just look @ my rig to see if it exploded with an over abundance of glorious HD....................:eek2:


----------



## smiddy

noneroy said:


> I don't want the moderators thinking I'm attacking anyone for speaking differently than anyone else. I'm just curious and wanted to make it painfully obvious I wasn't trying to be mean or anything.
> 
> Speaking of being mean: Looks like Captain Obvious Prediction on another board was wrong about testing yesterday. No signal spike that I saw (other than the one EaglePC reported, mind you). I've heard it said that someone with a handheld signal meter was able to read TP11 loud and clear. Can anyone verify that?
> 
> Also, why would they start with TP11? Why not start with TP1 and go up? (that might have been a good question for the tech thread, may it rest in piece).


They can also be using the transponders that our software doesn't allow us to see, since there are 32 of them...

:shrug:


----------



## lwilli201

texasmoose said:


> I got the lame "Conflict" message tooooooooooooooo. What a joke?!?!?! I'm not checking the lame 103(b) signals anymore.................I'll just wait for peeps to post here new HD's are on or just look @ my rig to see if it exploded with an over abundance of glorious HD....................:eek2:


I reset one HR20 and still the same thing except they have changed to Back in the Habit adn Monster house. Oh well, but at least I am not the only on seeing this strange stuff. :lol:


----------



## dmurphy

noneroy said:


> Also, why would they start with TP11? Why not start with TP1 and go up? (that might have been a good question for the tech thread, may it rest in piece).


<SpinalTap> Because this one goes to 11! </SpinalTap>


----------



## Tom Robertson

smiddy said:


> They can also be using the transponders that our software doesn't allow us to see, since there are 32 of them...
> 
> :shrug:


Actually, there are only 14 National transponders and 10 spotbeam transponder channels on D10. 32 is the number of transponders in a Ku allocation of 500MHz of bandwidth, but DIRECTV used fewer transponders that are wider on its D10/D11 bandwidth allocation. More usable bandwidth that way.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cygnusloop

noneroy said:


> Also, why would they start with TP11? Why not start with TP1 and go up? (that might have been a good question for the tech thread, may it rest in piece).


I would guess that TP11 is probably pretty close to the "middle" of the frequency band that D10 uses. If so, that would be a pretty good place to start. Just a WAG.

BTW, I, too, am pro EaglePC. May his eyes soon spot some new HD.


----------



## swirl_junkie

Why do I so want to see Paula Dean in glorious Hd goodness? That's so wrong.


----------



## noneroy

swirl_junkie said:


> Why do I so want to see Paula Dean in glorious Hd goodness? That's so wrong.


In 1080i you can almost TASTE the butter coming out of her pores.....

:eek2:


----------



## FeelForce1

noneroy said:


> In 1080i you can almost TASTE the butter coming out of her pores.....
> 
> :eek2:


Gross.. But Funny!!


----------



## swirl_junkie

Lmao... she adds butter to bacon when she fries it. How can she not be in a coma?


----------



## cdavis0720

noneroy said:


> In 1080i you can almost TASTE the butter coming out of her pores.....
> 
> :eek2:


I would like to take this opportunity to thank noneroy and swirl_junkie..............
With the last two posts you have made me realize that HD may not be worth spending this amount of time on DBStalk.com 
:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## ivoaraujo

swirl_junkie said:


> Why do I so want to see Paula Dean in glorious Hd goodness? That's so wrong.


Right now - I'd watch anything on HD


----------



## swirl_junkie

I'm amazed she doesn't melt under the studio lights... as we all know she's composed entirely of lard.


----------



## smiddy

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually, there are only 14 National transponders and 10 spotbeam transponder channels on D10. 32 is the number of transponders in a Ku allocation of 500MHz of bandwidth, but DIRECTV used fewer transponders that are wider on its D10/D11 bandwidth allocation. More usable bandwidth that way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Oh? I was of the impression that there was 32 active Ka-band with 12 spare for National Service and 55 active and spare spot beams.

:shrug:


----------



## noneroy

swirl_junkie said:


> I'm amazed she doesn't melt under the studio lights... as we all know she's composed entirely of lard.


Lard, heavy cream and just a little 'bit o' vanelluh'.

Seriously though. She's going to die of heart disease....but good damn some of those dishes are tasty. She has a restaurant in Savannah. I believe it's an all you can eat type of place :eek2: ...


----------



## pattcap

Tom Robertson said:


> Actually, there are only 14 National transponders and 10 spotbeam transponder channels on D10. 32 is the number of transponders in a Ku allocation of 500MHz of bandwidth, but DIRECTV used fewer transponders that are wider on its D10/D11 bandwidth allocation. More usable bandwidth that way.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Noob Question, 
National Transponder, I assume = transmitter that can be seen all around the country

Spot Beam = Transmitter that can be seen ????
By Spotty, Beam me up Please? 
Seriously, does anyone know the parameters of a "spot beam" ?

Thanks


----------



## Tom Robertson

smiddy said:


> Oh? I was of the impression that there was 32 active Ka-band with 12 spare for National Service and 55 active and spare spot beams.
> 
> :shrug:


There are 28 active TWTAs used in pairs to make 14 available national transponders. And 10 TP frequencies are repeatedly used throughout the US as spotbeams. With a spotbeam they can use just one TWTA to cover the spotbeam area adequately.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Philby

I'm more excited about Giada in HD than Paula....

but I do like Paula's cooking more...especially since I'm from TN living in the midwest, and you just can't get food like that around here!


----------



## man_rob

swirl_junkie said:


> Lmao... she adds butter to bacon when she fries it. How can she not be in a coma?












"We take eighteen ounces of sizzling ground beef, 
and soak it in rich, creamery butter, then we top it 
off with bacon, ham, and a fried egg. We call it the 
Good Morning Burger."


----------



## mndwalsh

this is one of the best threads ever

I love the fact that no one has said back to topic in a while

Keeps me laughing at work which isn't easy


----------



## FeelForce1

Dang! I can't hit refresh fast enough!


----------



## Ken984

smiddy said:


> Oh? I was of the impression that there was 32 active Ka-band with 12 spare for National Service and 55 active and spare spot beams.
> 
> :shrug:


There could be 32 or some other number, but DirecTv does not have to do it that way in a Ka slot(Ku is restricted to 32 beams equally divided), they have these set for extra wide, so you get 14 Wider bandwidth national beams rather than 32.


----------



## jlancaster

Tom Robertson said:


> There are 28 active TWTAs used in pairs to make 14 available national transponders. And 10 TP frequencies are repeatedly used throughout the US as spotbeams. With a spotbeam they can use just one TWTA to cover the spotbeam area adequately.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Of those spot beams how many would you guess would be used for hd locals and how many for sports packages ect.? Do we know?


----------



## Sirshagg

mndwalsh said:


> this is one of the best threads ever
> 
> I love the fact that no one has said back to topic in a while
> 
> Keeps me laughing at work which isn't easy


:backtotop


----------



## Tom Robertson

pattcap said:


> Noob Question,
> National Transponder, I assume = transmitter that can be seen all around the country
> 
> Spot Beam = Transmitter that can be seen ????
> By Spotty, Beam me up Please?
> Seriously, does anyone know the parameters of a "spot beam" ?
> 
> Thanks


Transponder at the receiver is either a national, CONUS, or spotbeam "channel". 
National beams are full nation including Alaska and Hawaii.
CONUS are the contiguous 48 states, since Alaska and Hawaii are hard to hit with the rest. (New satellite configurations are required to have some solution for Alaska and Hawaii).
Spotbeams are limited range on one area of the US. Some are big like Salt Lake's covers all of Utah with some Idaho, Wyoming, Nevada coverage. Some are very small to cover just one city. In spotbeams are the local channels for that area plus any applicable regional sports networks that aren't already national.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## noneroy

man_rob said:


> "We take eighteen ounces of sizzling ground beef,
> and soak it in rich, creamery butter, then we top it
> off with bacon, ham, and a fried egg. We call it the
> Good Morning Burger."


Even better:




Pizza? Now that's what I call a TACO!


----------



## Tom Robertson

jlancaster said:


> Of those spot beams how many would you guess would be used for hd locals and how many for sports packages ect.? Do we know?


If all the sports networks go national, most of the spotbeams will be for the 210 DMAs with approximately 1700 local channels. (And I have no clue on the total number of subchannels there are these days.)

Beyond that, no, we really don't know. I expect that will just evolve over the next two years as we go thru the transition from analog SD to Digital TV.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Like others, new HD activity on my DIRECTV account. Hope it's this weekend! My guess is Saturday morning she'll be fired up!


----------



## jlancaster

Thanks Tom


----------



## dogs31

man_rob said:


> "We take eighteen ounces of sizzling ground beef,
> and soak it in rich, creamery butter, then we top it
> off with bacon, ham, and a fried egg. We call it the
> Good Morning Burger."


As a certain Simpson character would say "MMMMMMMMMMM Good morning burger (then drools)."


----------



## man_rob

dogs31 said:


> As a certain Simpson character would say "MMMMMMMMMMM Good morning burger (then drools)."


----------



## Hoxxx

n2yo shows D10 @ 102.58 so she must be drifting west finally.


----------



## pdawg17

Hutchinshouse said:


> Like others, new HD activity on my DIRECTV account. Hope it's this weekend! My guess is Saturday morning she'll be fired up!


Does everyone have different billing cycles? Is that why everyone has different amounts credited?


----------



## ProfLonghair

D* website now lists 206 as ESPNHD!


----------



## smiddy

Tom Robertson said:


> There are 28 active TWTAs used in pairs to make 14 available national transponders. And 10 TP frequencies are repeatedly used throughout the US as spotbeams. With a spotbeam they can use just one TWTA to cover the spotbeam area adequately.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Interesting! And the bandwidth you're refering to is RF or data? I assume you mean RF. What is the channel spacing?


----------



## cnmsales

Im still only showing the Starz HD on my account, none of the other stuff, you would think this would have come at the same time.


----------



## ProfLonghair

ProfLonghair said:


> D* website now lists 206 as ESPNHD!


See! I can post useful info, as opposed to sarcasm and snarky jibes!


----------



## Tone-Loc

...keep saying that TNTHD will be one of the first channels activated? Do we not already have TNTHD? Im pretty sure im watching it right now.


----------



## purtman

Tom, based on your numbers, how many channels per transponder will they plan to use? I'm just concerned about bandwidth and higher compression rates. Thanks!


----------



## Sixto

Hoxxx said:


> n2yo shows D10 @ 102.58 so she must be drifting west finally.


That's old.


----------



## cygnusloop

cnmsales said:


> Im still only showing the Starz HD on my account, none of the other stuff, you would think this would have come at the same time.


Me too. It just seems to be slowly updating. (My billing cycle begins, or maybe it ends, on the 7thof the month.)


----------



## noneroy

Tone-Loc said:


> ...keep saying that TNTHD will be one of the first channels activated? Do we not already have TNTHD? Im pretty sure im watching it right now.


We are saying that it will be mirrored in MPEG4 on the new bird so they don't have to shut it down for everyone on Sunday Ticket.....

But yes you have a version of it.


----------



## BWELL316

That burger reminds me of the old Hardee's Monster Burgers from back when I lived near Nashville. Three patties, all with cheese and mayo between each one and in between the bread and the patties. My friend from up here came to visit me and when he had one, he got hooked. He stayed down south for 2 weeks and gained 15 pounds. I still tell him I took at least three years off his life introducing him to that sandwich, he insists it was worth it.

Anyways enough of the high cholesterol cook-off hour and back onto topic(for me anyways). I am thinking that when I wake up tomorrow morning the bird will be fully active, HD channels will be everywhere and I will be able to watch the Big Ten network in HD. Is it a pipe dream? Or could it be real?:nono:

I also noticed a credit and a charge for $4.66 for HD service on my online bill as well.


----------



## Philby

Tone-Loc said:


> ...keep saying that TNTHD will be one of the first channels activated? Do we not already have TNTHD? Im pretty sure im watching it right now.


they mean as a mpeg-4 on the SD channel number instead of 75. They say it will be one of the first ones moved so Directv doesn't have to take if off air to broadcast all the NFLST HD games.


----------



## smiddy

purtman said:


> Tom, based on your numbers, how many channels per transponder will they plan to use? I'm just concerned about bandwidth and higher compression rates. Thanks!


I think with spread spectrum signals you can have overlapping signals with different PN sequences so you potentially can use a tremendious amount of bandwidth, I'm guessing.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

I'm hoping FoodTV in HD will make a Luther!

http://www.snopes.com/food/origins/luther.asp

I'm guessing not even MPEG4 could compress that thing enough to get into my mouth.

Maybe.


----------



## Philby

BWELL316 said:


> Anyways enough of the high cholesterol cook-off hour and back onto topic(for me anyways). I am thinking that when I wake up tomorrow morning the bird will be fully active, HD channels will be everywhere and I will be able to watch the Big Ten network in HD. Is it a pipe dream? Or could it be real?:nono:


I'm crossing my fingers BTN and VS will be in HD tomorrow (since the Iowa/ISU game is on VS??). I can wait until next Tuesday for the rest of the channels to go HD...although I'll certainly watch them if its earlier!


----------



## Sixto

TLE's still exactly the same on space-track

SPACEWAY 1
1 28644U 05015A 07254.47934718 -.00000115 00000-0 10000-3 0 4195
2 28644 000.0260 018.4484 0000123 011.6401 029.7024 01.00271621 8790
SPACEWAY 2
1 28903U 05046B 07256.44497439 -.00000130 00000-0 10000-3 0 3488
2 28903 000.0304 344.4667 0000134 343.7255 084.8444 01.00271805 6790
DIRECTV 10
1 31862U 07032A 07255.37397566 -.00000107 00000-0 10000-3 0 777
2 31862 000.0753 311.4085 0000944 068.6913 002.7538 01.00242451 698


----------



## Steve Robertson

I was hoping to have a hot date tonight with Giada in HD


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> I expect that will just evolve over the next two years as we go thru the transition from analog SD to Digital TV.


Tom, did you see this?

http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/13/0121237

Analog TV refuses to die.


----------



## syphix

Sixto said:


> TLE's still exactly the same on space-track
> 
> SPACEWAY 1
> 1 28644U 05015A 07*254*.47934718 -.00000115 00000-0 10000-3 0 4195
> 2 28644 000.0260 018.4484 0000123 011.6401 029.7024 01.00271621 8790
> SPACEWAY 2
> 1 28903U 05046B 07*256*.44497439 -.00000130 00000-0 10000-3 0 3488
> 2 28903 000.0304 344.4667 0000134 343.7255 084.8444 01.00271805 6790
> DIRECTV 10
> 1 31862U 07032A 07*255*.37397566 -.00000107 00000-0 10000-3 0 777
> 2 31862 000.0753 311.4085 0000944 068.6913 002.7538 01.00242451 698


Today's 257, right? Or 258??


----------



## buckeyeb

TNTHD shows on 245 on the D* website.


----------



## Tom Robertson

smiddy said:


> Interesting! And the bandwidth you're refering to is RF or data? I assume you mean RF. What is the channel spacing?


A lot of this covered better in my thread on DIRECTV Ka: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82295

Ku spacing was 29MHz, D10 is 40MHz, S1 is 62.5MHz right now (it can and likely will change later) D8 and D9 are 125 or 250MHz! 

And yes, RF in the Ka microwave band.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Philby

LameLefty said:


> Tom, did you see this?
> 
> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/13/0121237
> 
> Analog TV refuses to die.


DANG! now I'm gonna have to wait until 2012 to convince the GF to upgrade our bedroom CRT to a LCD or Plasma!

PS Lefty - GO Vols!!


----------



## purtman

RoundRock, I just noticed your tag line at the bottom of your postings. That's hilarious. He doesn't need to be president. He's been quoting him in his posts!:lol:


----------



## ivoaraujo

I have HD Access - However, I just went to directv and clicked on tv listing and under my channels I don't have listed 74,75,78,79.
However, under 245 TNT - they show it playing HD shows - What's up?


----------



## Tom Robertson

LameLefty said:


> Tom, did you see this?
> 
> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/13/0121237
> 
> Analog TV refuses to die.


Yes, this is the cable equivalent to Congress providing OTA converters (by way of a rebate) to all homeowners before February 18, 2009. Basically free set top boxes that are capable of analog outputs.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Boleyc

syphix said:


> Today's 257, right? Or 258??


257.


----------



## Philby

ivoaraujo said:


> I have HD Access - However, I just went to directv and clicked on tv listing and under my channels I don't have listed 74,75,78,79.
> However, under 245 TNT - they show it playing HD shows - What's up?


hopefully what's up is directv is broadcasting TNT HD on 245 because they're moving HD channels to their SD counterparts right before they start moving new HD channels (that we don't get) to their SD counterparts...


----------



## djstough

Philby said:


> they mean as a mpeg-4 on the SD channel number instead of 75. They say it will be one of the first ones moved so Directv doesn't have to take if off air to broadcast all the NFLST HD games.


But think about it.
Channel 75 will probably STILL be dropped, but those who have MPEG4 will be able to see a DIFFERENT version of the same channel. Those without HR20's (or H20's) will still not see channel 75, most likely!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I don't know if this was mentioned, but look at what's on my 'recent activity'!!

We've come a LONG way since USSB and WJET from Erie, PA!


----------



## djstough

Philby said:


> DANG! now I'm gonna have to wait until 2012 to convince the GF to upgrade our bedroom CRT to a LCD or Plasma!
> 
> PS Lefty - GO Vols!!


By then, she will probably be your common-law wife...


----------



## Philby

djstough said:


> But think about it.
> Channel 75 will probably STILL be dropped, but those who have MPEG4 will be able to see a DIFFERENT version of the same channel. Those without HR20's (or H20's) will still not see channel 75, most likely!


I don't think anyone will see channel 75 because it will potentially already be dropped before sunday, as it seems directv is already moving TNTHD to 245.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Wow does anyone on here work anymore, or are you all at work now? 

Unfortunatly we don't have internet access at work, well, we do, but we're not supposed to get on it, its for work related things only. Todays my day off.


----------



## Philby

djstough said:


> By then, she will probably be your common-law wife...


Oh I've only got 1 more year til then :lol:


----------



## ivoaraujo

What about HDNET and HDNET MOVIES - don't have them listed -


----------



## Hdhead

Steve Robertson said:


> I was hoping to have a hot date tonight with Giada in HD


Sorry, beat you to it. She's making me baccala for dinner! Amorra for dessert!:heart:


----------



## generalpatton78

LameLefty said:


> Tom, did you see this?
> 
> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/13/0121237
> 
> Analog TV refuses to die.


[rant]
Their is so much BS going on about that Reg the FCC past. First all the cable companies have to do is provide a STB that can down convert to 480i. Second this will have zero impact because this only covers "must carry" stations. Only religious and shopping channels will be effected. Locals channels now want cash to be carried. I'm tired of the "Analog lives to 2012 articles.


----------



## garydean

ivoaraujo said:


> What about HDNET and HDNET MOVIES - don't have them listed -


Try choosing *All Channels* instead of *My Channels*.


----------



## Philby

theratpatrol said:


> Wow does anyone on here work anymore, or are you all at work now?
> 
> Unfortunatly we don't have internet access at work, well, we do, but we're not supposed to get on it, its for work related things only. Todays my day off.


wow, that must suck...

I'm at work and unfortunately I have to go to a meeting - i hope that the new channels are being broadcast by the time I get back! (this thread will have probably added 20+ pages in the next hour if that happens, so it'll give me something to do all afternoon!)


----------



## LameLefty

ivoaraujo said:


> What about HDNET and HDNET MOVIES - don't have them listed -


Yep, they and Discovery HD Theater and HBOHD, SHOHD and EPSN2HD all disappeared from my online channel guide. 

EDIT: Sorry, Discovery HD Theater is there as is ESPN but all my other 70's are gone. Weird.


----------



## smiddy

Tom Robertson said:


> A lot of this covered better in my thread on DIRECTV Ka: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=82295
> 
> Ku spacing was 29MHz, D10 is 40MHz, S1 is 62.5MHz right now (it can and likely will change later) D8 and D9 are 125 or 250MHz!
> 
> And yes, RF in the Ka microwave band.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks for pointing me to the thread, nice work! I'm reading the FCC docs now (yep, I'm a geek)! !Devil_lol


----------



## ivoaraujo

garydean said:


> Try choosing *All Channels* instead of *My Channels*.


I see it in ALL Channels but shouldn't it be on my channels as well?


----------



## Tom Robertson

purtman said:


> Tom, based on your numbers, how many channels per transponder will they plan to use? I'm just concerned about bandwidth and higher compression rates. Thanks!


Since 36MHz available is more than 7 times the available of an OTA channel, 7 is a no brainer. With MPEG4 efficiencies, I'm guessing 10 is also pretty trivial. Beyond that, it depends on how the 40MHz is modulated (QPSK) and with how much error correction (FEC, and I don't have that number).

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty

ivoaraujo said:


> I see it in ALL Channels but shouldn't it be on my channels as well?


Yeah, exactly. 

I'm gonna be irritated if the grandfathering talk doesn't pan out. Mind you, I'll upgrade out of my old TC Plus package and even pay the $5.00 extra for HDNet stuff (I actually do watch it), but I'll be ticked.


----------



## Ken984

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> I'm gonna be irritated if the grandfathering talk doesn't pan out. Mind you, I'll upgrade out of my old TC Plus package and even pay the $5.00 extra for HDNet stuff (I actually do watch it), but I'll be ticked.


Same here, no way we should have to pay more.


----------



## henryld

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> I'm gonna be irritated if the grandfathering talk doesn't pan out. Mind you, I'll upgrade out of my old TC Plus package and even pay the $5.00 extra for HDNet stuff (I actually do watch it), but I'll be ticked.


+1


----------



## PWenger

LameLefty said:


> I'm gonna be irritated if the grandfathering talk doesn't pan out. Mind you, I'll upgrade out of my old TC Plus package and even pay the $5.00 extra for HDNet stuff (I actually do watch it), but I'll be ticked.


Well, Earl seems to believe that grandfathering will occur in other posts, so I am pretty confident.


----------



## dmurphy

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> I'm gonna be irritated if the grandfathering talk doesn't pan out. Mind you, I'll upgrade out of my old TC Plus package and even pay the $5.00 extra for HDNet stuff (I actually do watch it), but I'll be ticked.


It'd cost me an extra $8.01/month to move from my current TC+ w/ Lifetime DVR to the "Plus HD DVR" package, and THEN the extra $5 for the rumored HD Extra package (if it materializes that way).

An extra $13/month will seriously tick me off.


----------



## noneroy

PWenger said:


> Well, Earl seems to believe that grandfathering will occur in other posts, so I am pretty confident.


But does Earl believe we should be looking for HD today or not bother. Come on Earl, how about a hint? Maybe a thinly veiled remark? Hell, even a riddle would be welcome.


----------



## MikeR

Are we there yet?


(I had to go get something to eat )


----------



## Earl Bonovich

noneroy said:


> But does Earl believe we should be looking for HD today or not bother. Come on Earl, how about a hint? Maybe a thinly veiled remark? Hell, even a riddle would be welcome.


I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


----------



## mcbeevee

LameLefty said:


> Yeah, exactly.
> 
> I'm gonna be irritated if the grandfathering talk doesn't pan out. Mind you, I'll upgrade out of my old TC Plus package and even pay the $5.00 extra for HDNet stuff (I actually do watch it), but I'll be ticked.


+1

I've been paying $10/mth for 4+ years for 5 HD channels. Hope my "grandfathered" status will let me keep the HD Extra package for no additional cost after Dec-2007!


----------



## EaglePC

Earl says it 
ok cased closed


----------



## ljnskywalker

dmurphy said:


> It'd cost me an extra $8.01/month to move from my current TC+ w/ Lifetime DVR to the "Plus HD DVR" package, and THEN the extra $5 for the rumored HD Extra package (if it materializes that way).
> 
> An extra $13/month will seriously tick me off.


I have TC+ and I don't even see the ability to get the Plus HD DVR package, the only one I can get is Plus DVR Package, and I have an HR20


----------



## noneroy

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


But should I plan anything for this evening...if i'm waiting for the channels?


----------



## ivoaraujo

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


:blackeye:


----------



## mhayes70

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


So, I am assuming you are at work today?? :sure:


----------



## BWELL316

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


What if I work nights? Should I feel "sick" or should I go so that when I get home in the morning I can behold HD channels in their glory? :lol:


----------



## Elistan98

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


Which only means they wont start until tonight:hurah:


----------



## dgsiiinc

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the *day* off of work...if you are waiting for the channels *today*.


Of course, tonight and this weekend are wide open.


----------



## pdawg17

This place is going to turn into a ghost town now that Earl has spoken...


----------



## EaglePC

well its friday weekend is near no work on weekends on D10
Monday hmm busy day .19th seems far away it looks 19th...


----------



## noneroy

Well, EaglePC actually made a good point in the chat room. D* is on West Coast time....so if they are going to be working late into THEIR night for some reason, it'll be really late East Coast time.....I actually hadn't thought about that.

Oh well. It'll happen. Maybe tonight. At least I can work on a few things now without constantly wondering if they are going to come online in the next hour.


----------



## Elistan98

Earl should if I stay up all night waiting will I be rewarded?


----------



## cnmsales

pdawg17 said:


> This place is going to turn into a ghost town now that Earl has spoken...


What did Earl say?


----------



## EaglePC

Earl tell us CE tonight
Earl tell us when the HD (you know)


----------



## ccsoftball7

In the on-line guide for D*, channel 206 now shows ESPNHD and 245 shows TNTHD.


----------



## LameLefty

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


Okay, let's set aside the actual channels going live - what about grandfathering? I've read all the speculations (incl. yours) but why does my online guide on Directv.com now show that I'm not getting nearly any of my old HD channels? They're there when I select "All Channels" but "My Channels" removes HDNet, HDNet Movies, ESPN2HD, TNTHD, etc. 

Is this just a web screwup or am I going to go home and try to watch something on HDNet tonight and get a 721 error?


----------



## Steve Robertson

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


Thanks Earl how about the BTN Network for tomorrow?


----------



## EaglePC

I never imagine HD TV has to be prep before it is looked at


----------



## iucpa

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


Booooooooooooooooo


----------



## Steve Robertson

I just flipped my calander to Monday so now I am only 2 days away from the 19th


----------



## syphix

LameLefty said:


> Okay, let's set aside the actual channels going live - what about grandfathering? I've read all the speculations (incl. yours) but why does my online guide on Directv.com now show that I'm not getting nearly any of my old HD channels? They're there when I select "All Channels" but "My Channels" removes HDNet, HDNet Movies, ESPN2HD, TNTHD, etc.
> 
> Is this just a web screwup or am I going to go home and try to watch something on HDNet tonight and get a 721 error?


Watching HDNet via Slingbox right now...and I show the same thing you are on DirecTV.com.


----------



## iamcasacnu

Realllly what did you all expect when this HD rollout came up.....of course we are all going to pay 10-15 extra a month for what we already get plus the new stuff...


This "I've paid 9.99 a month for 5 channels why should it go up now" stuff is not going to fly with D*....Guarenteed by March it'll be $69 for reg. programming and $25 for HD....


They are going to treat HD like a premium movie channel, they've sat back and watch HBO and the like get rich off "extra" services and this is D*'s chance to cash in.....

Be prepared to pay or lose channels, it's that simple.


----------



## cb7214

Earl Bonovich said:


> I wouldn't take the day off of work...if you are waiting for the channels today.


Day off?? its almost over for some and about half over for others?


----------



## spoonman

iamcasacnu said:


> Realllly what did you all expect when this HD rollout came up.....of course we are all going to pay 10-15 extra a month for what we already get plus the new stuff...
> 
> This "I've paid 9.99 a month for 5 channels why should it go up now" stuff is not going to fly with D*....Guarenteed by March it'll be $69 for reg. programming and $25 for HD....
> 
> They are going to treat HD like a premium movie channel, they've sat back and watch HBO and the like get rich off "extra" services and this is D*'s chance to cash in.....
> 
> Be prepared to pay or lose channels, it's that simple.


Where is this $25 for HD coming from? I think only new people are going to have to pay an extra $5.


----------



## DarkAudit

iamcasacnu said:


> Realllly what did you all expect when this HD rollout came up.....of course we are all going to pay 10-15 extra a month for what we already get plus the new stuff...
> 
> This "I've paid 9.99 a month for 5 channels why should it go up now" stuff is not going to fly with D*....Guarenteed by March it'll be $69 for reg. programming and $25 for HD....
> 
> They are going to treat HD like a premium movie channel, they've sat back and watch HBO and the like get rich off "extra" services and this is D*'s chance to cash in.....
> 
> Be prepared to pay or lose channels, it's that simple.


And your proof is?


----------



## swirl_junkie

I gotta think Earl left something to decipher in that post. 
I'm praying to the Gods above that I see Paula make a Turducken wrapped in bacon and fat back, and stuffed with a whole tub of country crock in 1080i, TONIGHT! 
I'll take a side of Giada, and a cherry coke zero too. I'm watching my figure.


----------



## cnmsales

Steve Robertson said:


> Thanks Earl how about the BTN Network for tomorrow?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1111663&postcount=318


----------



## Canis Lupus

You may have to call D* on that one, since you're on a Legacy PKG. I believe I have TC+ also and called to add HD at the time (last Sept.) rather than doing it online (if that's what you're referring to).



ljnskywalker said:


> I have TC+ and I don't even see the ability to get the Plus HD DVR package, the only one I can get is Plus DVR Package, and I have an HR20


----------



## Earl Bonovich

LameLefty said:


> Okay, let's set aside the actual channels going live - what about grandfathering? I've read all the speculations (incl. yours) but why does my online guide on Directv.com now show that I'm not getting nearly any of my old HD channels? They're there when I select "All Channels" but "My Channels" removes HDNet, HDNet Movies, ESPN2HD, TNTHD, etc.
> 
> Is this just a web screwup or am I going to go home and try to watch something on HDNet tonight and get a 721 error?


Because the WEB Guide, doesn't tie to your account...

And the Guide data is still reloading itself...

Things are significantly in flux right now...


----------



## mhayes70

cnmsales said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1111663&postcount=318


:lol: He sounds like the majic 8 ball.


----------



## LameLefty

Canis Lupus said:


> You may have to call D* on that one, since you're on a Legacy PKG. I believe I have TC+ also and called to add HD at the time (last Sept.) rather than doing it online (if that's what you're referring to).


I don't know. I just clicked onto Programming and selected Base Packages and it gives me Plus HD DVR as an option. Clicking on that gives me the button to upgrade.

Not that I want to, mind you.


----------



## Jazzmo

318 users viewing this thread!


----------



## lwilli201

Do not forget that there are some new CE's tonight. No telling what they may have in them.


----------



## swirl_junkie

I wonder if this guide data, is the same as the web guide. Or if it's the guide data for our boxes. Hmmmmm.


----------



## iamcasacnu

Quote:
Originally Posted by iamcasacnu 
Realllly what did you all expect when this HD rollout came up.....of course we are all going to pay 10-15 extra a month for what we already get plus the new stuff...

This "I've paid 9.99 a month for 5 channels why should it go up now" stuff is not going to fly with D*....Guarenteed by March it'll be $69 for reg. programming and $25 for HD....

They are going to treat HD like a premium movie channel, they've sat back and watch HBO and the like get rich off "extra" services and this is D*'s chance to cash in.....

Be prepared to pay or lose channels, it's that simple.



DarkAudit said:


> And your proof is?


I don't have proof guys, but let's look at this from a logical perspective...You build, pay for and launch a hi def sat.

Negoiate with stations and get them...add them to the lineup...

Now 10% of D* customer have HD, now say 50% will have it...

Oh and now you basically have a monopoly over the other carriers at this point because you are #1 in "relevent" HD

What would you do...let the 10% of people who paid 10 a month for 4 years have everything new for free and charge new customers....

OR

Have both new and old customers pay for all the new channels with an add on package of $25 or more...becuase A.) you are the leader B.) Customers with HD ability have made a sig. investment and won't leave you for another carrier...and...they want to get there equipments worth in HD content....C.)Tell customers..."look SD content is this price, HD is this price if you don't like it where are you going to go to get HD...and you've spent all this money on equipment...it won't hurt old and new customers...FORK OUT WHAT WE SAY...

No proof, just be prepared...it's business...they don't add this many HD channels for looks and laughs...they want that $


----------



## LameLefty

Earl Bonovich said:


> Because the WEB Guide, doesn't tie to your account...
> 
> And the Guide data is still reloading itself...
> 
> Things are significantly in flux right now...


I realize the "in flux" part - but the Online Guide IS connected to my account, isn't it? I have Showtime and HBO and they show just fine in My Channels, while other premiums don't. If I select All Channels, everything shows up as you'd expect.

Well, I guess I'll just try to calm down and see what happens this weekend.


----------



## Tom Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> Do not forget that there are some new CE's tonight. No telling what they may have in them.


I sure hope a CE isn't needed for anything HD related. We'd have to wait until it goes NR before the HD could be turned up!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ccsoftball7

Has anyone tuned to channel 206 or channel 245 to see if the HD version pops up?


----------



## Canis Lupus

Hmmm. OK Thanks Lefty. Maybe he means if he wants to keep TC+ (ie "Keep current PKG>> Continue)? I would imagine if you change your base package, you're giving up your TC+ . I haven't looked hard enough though cuz I have what I want (TC+ grandfathered is a bit cheaper for my account).



LameLefty said:


> I don't know. I just clicked onto Programming and selected Base Packages and it gives me Plus HD DVR as an option. Clicking on that gives me the button to upgrade.
> 
> Not that I want to, mind you.


----------



## spoonman

iamcasacnu said:


> Quote:
> ...
> 
> Have both new and old customers pay for all the new channels with an add on package of $25 or more...becuase A.) you are the leader B.) Customers with HD ability have made a sig. investment and won't leave you for another carrier...and...they want to get there equipments worth in HD content....C.)Tell customers..."look SD content is this price, HD is this price if you don't like it where are you going to go to get HD...and you've spent all this money on equipment...it won't hurt old and new customers...FORK OUT WHAT WE SAY...
> 
> No proof, just be prepared...it's business...they don't add this many HD channels for looks and laughs...they want that $


I think $ will come from all the new people that sign up with them.


----------



## noneroy

Tom Robertson said:


> I sure hope a CE isn't needed for anything HD related. We'd have to wait until it goes NR before the HD could be turned up!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yeah, I was thinking about getting the CE tonight just incase. I mean, i'm not getting it for the feature, I'd totally test it out either way and live up to our end of it.....

I agree though, Earl worded his post in a very specific way. I've to to say that he's implying that it may come later tonight or this weekend.

Things are in 'flux'.

nothing to do but strap yourself in and see where this thing takes us.


----------



## Brandon428

Tom Robertson said:


> I sure hope a CE isn't needed for anything HD related. We'd have to wait until it goes NR before the HD could be turned up!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I agree. I hope it won't mess with DOD either.


----------



## bobnielsen

Since there is a CE tonight and there will be some activity going on at D*, it would be an ideal time to turn things on. I don't really expect it to happen that way, but....


----------



## lwilli201

Tom Robertson said:


> I sure hope a CE isn't needed for anything HD related. We'd have to wait until it goes NR before the HD could be turned up!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


What I would like to see is "Hide SD when HD available" like on the H20.

I am trying to cheer up this bunch that thinks there will be nothing to do tonight if there is no new HD. (If that is possible :lol: )


----------



## swirl_junkie

245 and 206 are SD right now.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I think flux refers to that last minute flurry of so many things coming together at once: D10 lite up, which channels are signed, which channels are active we could use, get the marketing pieces ready, where is my pencil, is HBO ready yet, what about that fire in CT are those channels ready now, are the encoders all ready, is LA ready for the new channels, is Castlerock ready as backup, etc. 

There are so many pieces coming together all at once with information changing minute by minute. They probably do not know exactly which channels will launch on "THE DAY". They are still signing agreements left and right.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## ccsoftball7

swirl_junkie said:


> 245 and 206 are SD right now.


Thanks...I'm at home, but don't have my install done yet.


----------



## MikeR

Maybe the D* engineers got some extra sleep this morning, so they could work the swing shift?

I suppose we could be Comcast subscribers looking at this site incessantly


----------



## S1nned

Are we there yet?


----------



## Xmaniac

boy the wind has been suck out of this thread. we were all hoping for new channels today.

all is well though its a matter of days instead of weeks now.

damn and its a new survivorman on tonight.


----------



## Steve Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> What I would like to see is "Hide SD when HD available" like on the H20.
> 
> I am trying to cheer up this bunch that thinks there will be nothing to do tonight if there is no new HD. (If that is possible :lol: )


Well If I can't have Giada tonight I will watch the Sox in down rezed HD from 1080i to 720p on NESN because D* does not have room for full badwidth


----------



## noneroy

Xmaniac said:


> boy the wind has been suck out of this thread. we were all hoping for new channels today.
> 
> all is well though its a matter of days instead of weeks now.
> 
> damn and its a new survivorman on tonight.


Earl not to stay home from work waiting for new channels. That doesn't mean 'not today' that means not during the day as far as I'm concerned. If he comes back and says 'don't stay up past your bedtime' then I'll know it's certainly not happening today.

Optimism! It's one of the better isms.


----------



## StanO

Okay, again with the T.V. listings on Excite. I don't know if it means anything, but it is interesting none the less.

Now, it will not let me see the listing for D*. It says there is an error with the server. But, it will let me see E* and the local cable company, but not D*.

Odd?


----------



## RD in Fla

Steve Robertson said:


> It will be blacked out here in Boston


It will be on Channel 95 for those of us with NYC Locals.


----------



## jdanderson_01

How the H*** do you have NYC locals in Flordia?



RD in Fla said:


> It will be on Channel 95 for those of us with NYC Locals.


----------



## RD in Fla

jdanderson_01 said:


> How the H*** do you have NYC locals in Flordia?


Service address in NY.


----------



## Dolly

Steve Robertson said:


> I just flipped my calander to Monday so now I am only 2 days away from the 19th


+1 Now that's the way to handle things Steve :sunsmile:


----------



## noneroy

RD in Fla said:


> Service address in NY.


Wonder if D* will start spotbeaming the NY locals with D10 to cut down on this 'moving' thing....


----------



## GenoV

noneroy said:


> Wonder if D* will start spotbeaming the NY locals with D10 to cut down on this 'moving' thing....


Probably not until everyone has LIL - the NYC's are the national east coast feeds, no?


----------



## DCSholtis

RD in Fla said:


> It will be on Channel 95 for those of us with NYC Locals.


But its the NESN feed so your blacked out. Remember YES HD still is offline. So if you want to see that game. Its either watch it on ESPN HD or switch your service address back to Fla. And quick...


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dolly said:


> +1 Now that's the way to handle things Steve :sunsmile:


Thank you Dolly I knew you were a smart woman. To be honest I am watching HD football and Baseball all weekend so if the channels light up I probably won't notice


----------



## rkjg24

noneroy said:


> Wonder if D* will start spotbeaming the NY locals with D10 to cut down on this 'moving' thing....


Not necessarily. Remember, D* uses them for DNS for people that don't have locals in their area.


----------



## Hdhead

S1nned said:


> My wife won't let me watch Giada in SD. Imagine how she'd freak if I tried HD......


Ya, can't wait to watch her put the turkey in the oven! :new_Eyecr


----------



## STEVED21

DCSholtis said:


> But its the NESN feed so your blacked out. Remember YES HD still is offline. So if you want to see that game. Its either watch it on ESPN HD or switch your service address back to Fla. And quick...


YES was back last night for the game.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Lets stay on topic, please. I'd rather not delete posts that are OT.

:backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## harsh

Tom Robertson said:


> I sure hope a CE isn't needed for anything HD related.


I was a little concerned about that when some reported that 103b readings were coming up "too fast".


----------



## houskamp

Tom Robertson said:


> Lets stay on topic, please. I'd rather not delete posts that are OT.
> 
> :backtotop
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


What was the topic? Oh yea, are we there yet?  Sorry had to do that :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

harsh said:


> I was a little concerned about that when some reported that 103b readings were coming up "too fast".


I'm pretty sure that's some type of authorization issue - whether the boxes see more than "n/a" or not, and then whether they're even allowed to display readings. After all, Bschneider and his engineering card sees a lot more than most of us. As a general rule, we the public have NO idea how "granular" DirecTV's control of our access to data in the stream really is.


----------



## mlcdorgan

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tom Robertson*  
_*I sure hope a CE isn't needed for anything HD related*. _

Humm was that a hint Tom? Had to say it. For Dod HD Content or for HD Channels one could read into that statement.

Just kidding.


----------



## Carbon

We are all ready into everything way too much.


----------



## LameLefty

You guys might not want to brag about your DNS so much unless you are absolutely certain you qualify for current waivers . . I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Let us not discuss HD locals in places you should not get them, a violation of TOS. Posts will be deleted.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## purtman

Tom, I wouldn't be surprised, however, if those HD locals are legit based on their location and the fact that some may live in NY in the winter.


----------



## Steveknj

DCSholtis said:


> But its the NESN feed so your blacked out. Remember YES HD still is offline. So if you want to see that game. Its either watch it on ESPN HD or switch your service address back to Fla. And quick...


YES HD was back last night.


----------



## Tom Robertson

purtman said:


> Tom, I wouldn't be surprised, however, if those HD locals are legit based on their location and the fact that some may live in NY in the winter.


Summer? 

In any case, is OT for this thread.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TNUser

ccsoftball7 said:


> Has anyone tuned to channel 206 or channel 245 to see if the HD version pops up?


Yes, I have tuned -- AND NO, they do not come up HD nor or they in the available channels list. Only the SD, and I still get HD on channels 73 and 75.


----------



## purtman

Agreed'


----------



## F1 Fan

I hate to say it but I am not confident of channels tonight.

With the HR20 and H20 both getting a CE tonight (although supposedly a low risk) I doubt D* would want to risk anything happening with a firmware glitch just as some new channels come online. 

I wouldnt expect much this side of those CE's.

What if this is the last 0x19 and all goes well. That means that in their Emmy party they can launch HD AND DoD and (possibly) remote booking in one go. 

Now that would be some PR Party!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...


But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


----------



## pete4192

Tomorrow!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Mavrick

Earl Bonovich said:


> You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...
> 
> But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


I like the sound of this!!!!


----------



## Steveknj

Earl Bonovich said:


> You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...
> 
> But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


Is that a hint?


----------



## Tom Robertson

It will with a comment like that--we'll see 3,000 by CE time tonight. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Earl Bonovich

pete4192 said:


> Tomorrow!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I don't hear Annie singing either..


----------



## tiger2005

Earl Bonovich said:


> You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...
> 
> But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


Earl...don't leave us hanging!!!


----------



## syphix

Steveknj said:


> Is that a hint?


Or a CHALLENGE!!!?? 



Tom Robertson said:


> It will with a comment like that--we'll see 3,000 by CE time tonight.


Not if you keep "pruning"!


----------



## MikeR

Tom Robertson said:


> It will with a comment like that--we'll see 3,000 by CE time tonight.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Someone....strike up the :icon_band


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> It will with a comment like that--we'll see 3,000 by CE time tonight.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


:lol: Yep, I took it as a challenge too!

Mmmm . . . more high-def movies! More high-def food! Heaven forbid, high-def home redecorating shows! My wife will be in heaven.


----------



## pete4192

I guess waiting a few more days won't hurt. It's not like it will help light a fire under CBS to broadcast every NFL game they have in HD!


----------



## swans

Has anybody been given an indication of the scheduled rollout for HD locals? I was told mine would be within the next 5 or so markets. Is D* going to announce any plan in the immediate future?


----------



## iamcasacnu

Well I for one am dissappointed....now...the 19th...it betterrrrrrr happend or the phone calls begin...adios...


----------



## bnglbill

Tom Robertson said:


> I think flux refers to that last minute flurry of so many things coming together at once: D10 lite up, which channels are signed, which channels are active we could use, get the marketing pieces ready, where is my pencil, is HBO ready yet, what about that fire in CT are those channels ready now, are the encoders all ready, is LA ready for the new channels, is Castlerock ready as backup, etc.
> 
> There are so many pieces coming together all at once with information changing minute by minute. They probably do not know exactly which channels will launch on "THE DAY". They are still signing agreements left and right.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


They definately can't do anything if they can't find their pencil.:lol:


----------



## Reggie3

F1 Fan said:


> I hate to say it but I am not confident of channels tonight.
> 
> With the HR20 and H20 both getting a CE tonight (although supposedly a low risk) I doubt D* would want to risk anything happening with a firmware glitch just as some new channels come online.
> 
> I wouldnt expect much this side of those CE's.
> 
> What if this is the last 0x19 and all goes well. That means that in their Emmy party they can launch HD AND DoD and (possibly) remote booking in one go.
> 
> Now that would be some PR Party!


F1 guy - got to agree with ya. Better question is will Alonso have a new team before we get our channels


----------



## loudo

Earl Bonovich said:


> You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...
> 
> But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


Earl, music to my ears.


----------



## Sirshagg

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't hear Annie singing either..


But will I be able to watch the Blade trilogy in HD on Sunday?


----------



## msmith198025

3000!!!!!!!3000!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## warchickens

loudo said:


> Earl, music to my ears.


Why?


----------



## F1 Fan

Reggie3 said:


> F1 guy - got to agree with ya. Better question is will Alonso have a new team before we get our channels


I am only answering this slightly off topic question because Earl put up the 3000 posts challenge :lol:

We will get the HD before Alonso has the new team - but only because he has to pay the $100million fine. No one will take him now


----------



## LameLefty

warchickens said:


> Why?


Read between the lines.


----------



## mstenbrg

I heard F1 would be broadcasting in HD by the end of the season. I wonder if we will see that on Speed for the last few races?


----------



## MikeR

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't hear Annie singing either..


The sun will come out tomorrow...


----------



## msmith198025

LameLefty said:


> Read between the lines.


Well it could mean everyone will be too busy watching, or everyone will have nothing to post about! lol


----------



## Sintori

msmith198025 said:


> Well it could mean everyone will be too busy watching, or everyone will have nothing to post about! lol


Exactly!!! Let's hope so


----------



## msmith198025

Sintori said:


> Exactly!!! Let's hope so


well my nothing to post about was if in fact they didnt come on. but i can hope!!!!!!!!


----------



## F1 Fan

mstenbrg said:


> I heard F1 would be broadcasting in HD by the end of the season. I wonder if we will see that on Speed for the last few races?


Should do - especially as McLaren will be paying for it now :lol:


----------



## noneroy

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't hear Annie singing either..


Are you hearing a U2 song by any chance?


----------



## Reggie3

mstenbrg said:


> I heard F1 would be broadcasting in HD by the end of the season. I wonder if we will see that on Speed for the last few races?


They get their feeds locally from the country of race - I don't think most of those feeds are in HD.

Would be nice


----------



## bnglbill

Sintori said:


> Exactly!!! Let's hope so


Maybe when this hits 3000, the ballons fall and the channels light up.:lol:


----------



## ziggy29

MikeR said:


> The sun will come out tomorrow...


 Will it? At this point I don't think it could possibly come out again until Monday... :lol:


----------



## DarkAudit

mstenbrg said:


> I heard F1 would be broadcasting in HD by the end of the season. I wonder if we will see that on Speed for the last few races?


FOM supplies a widescreen feed for the rest of the world. No good reason for SPEED not to use it if they can.

OT: Steve Matchett said he was surprised Alonso still has a pit crew left after the allegations about him came out in the spy case.


----------



## warchickens

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't hear Annie singing either..


On Saturday will you hear Annie Singing?

:bowdown:


----------



## mexican-bum

F1 Fan said:


> Should do - especially as McLaren will be paying for it now :lol:


LOL! I hope so!! F1 in HD would be sweet:icon_bb:


----------



## purtman

Do you remember when Tom broke this off of the original tech link and we were wondering if *that *was going to hit 200,000? Between the two, we'll probably have over a half-million views. Granted, the numers would be down when you consider that since the split we've had to hit both threads.


----------



## DarkAudit

warchickens said:


> On Saturday will you hear Annie Singing?
> 
> :bowdown:


Dunno, but I may hear Irish eyes crying. :lol:


----------



## mstenbrg

Actually FOM controlls the broadcasts in every country except a couple. I thought it was on their website that they were going to start HD by the end of this season. Could be wrong.

http://www.definitionmagazine.com/2007/05/f1-to-get-high-definition.html


----------



## djb61230

noneroy said:


> Are you hearing a U2 song by any chance?


If the answer is no then I guess the Mamas and Papas are next


----------



## Xmaniac

Sounds like its going to be an HD weekend after all. 

i take earls comment to be saturday the 15th. Woot!!!!!


----------



## Steve Robertson

djb61230 said:


> If the answer is no then I guess the Mamas and Papas are next


Then the Moody Blues would be next in line


----------



## tiger2005

Xmaniac said:


> Sounds like its going to be an HD weekend after all.
> 
> i take earls comment to be saturday the 15th. Woot!!!!!


+1


----------



## warchickens

djb61230 said:


> If the answer is no then I guess the Mamas and Papas are next


That would be delightful :dance:


----------



## Reggie3

mstenbrg said:


> Actually FOM controlls the broadcasts in every country except a couple. I thought it was on their website that they were going to start HD by the end of this season. Could be wrong.
> 
> http://www.definitionmagazine.com/2007/05/f1-to-get-high-definition.html


and I found this link: http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2007/03/08/f1-set-for-hd-tv-coverage/


----------



## F1 Fan

Reggie3 said:


> They get their feeds locally from the country of race - I don't think most of those feeds are in HD.
> 
> Would be nice


FOM has a very technical setup to provide TV. Including multi angle viewing (IIRC Austria and some other European countries use it). Most normal SD channels dont want to pay Bernie the extra for this so use the local TV feed.

Hopefully SpeedTV (or even D*) will take FOMs feed and give us the multi angle viewing in HD.

OT: The WMSC have published their report. I doubt Alonso had anything to do with tipping them off. The Italian Police as part of their investigation probably found it.


----------



## warchickens

Xmaniac said:


> Sounds like its going to be an HD weekend after all.
> 
> i take earls comment to be saturday the 15th. Woot!!!!!


I take it you've never seen Annie:nono2:


----------



## noneroy

djb61230 said:


> If the answer is no then I guess the Mamas and Papas are next


I was thinking 'Boomtown Rats' if the U2 song failed.

Of course if the Boomtown Rats doesn't work, we're going for 'The Rolling Stones'

After that it's a Tori Amos song

Anything after that and it's a Toby Keith song......


----------



## loudo

warchickens said:


> Why?


Many of us that have been waiting for the new HD channels for the last few years, since D* first posted the press release.


----------



## Tom Robertson

loudo said:


> Many of us that have been waiting for the new HD channels for the last few years, since D* first posted the press release.


Or longer...


----------



## VeniceDre

Tom Robertson said:


> Or longer...


After that cryptic message from Earl 20 mins ago don't you think it's time for one of your riddles?

No, please, don't.

I was just kidding.


----------



## Rob

loudo said:


> Many of us that have been waiting for the new HD channels for the last few years, since D* first posted the press release.


What HD channels?


----------



## LameLefty

If we're going to start a pool, I'm guessing Sunday morning or Monday, but it's purely a guess based on Earl's clues.


----------



## DufferEA

Monday


----------



## Hdhead

Earl Bonovich said:


> You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...
> 
> But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


I like puzzles, let's extrapolate. Earl says before #3000. That was in post #2155 so we have 850 posts to go. Counting backwards from #2155 by 850 posts is post #1310 which was posted on 9/12 @ 1:02pm. So Earl posted his challenge, I mean prediction, on 9/14 @ 3:24pm. So we have about 2 days + 2 hours before before we should be at 3,000.

That means we will have HD before Sunday @ 5:30pm! Isn't math a wonderful thing! :joy:


----------



## VeniceDre

LameLefty said:


> If we're going to start a pool, I'm guessing Sunday morning or Monday, but it's purely a guess based on Earl's clues.


I'm still putting my money on by the Emmy's. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a new ad campaign started during the show touting their new, active, HD channels.


----------



## tpayne105

Hdhead said:


> I like puzzles, let's extrapolate. Earl says before #3000. That was in post #2155 so we have 850 posts to go. Counting backwards from #2155 by 850 posts is post #1310 which was posted on 9/12 @ 1:02pm. So Earl posted his challenge, I mean prediction, on 9/14 @ 3:24pm. So we have about 2 days + 2 hours before before we should be at 3,000.
> 
> That means we will have HD before Sunday @ 5:30pm! Isn't math a wonderful thing! :joy:


Ok that mad me laugh!! Good stuff!!! 
:lol: :lol:


----------



## purtman

I can't believe I let the "Annie" comments slide by. One of my best friend's wife was an original in the cast of "Annie". I'm so tired that I didn't even figure this out. Maybe I will tomorrow, tomorrow ... Let's go HD!


----------



## VeniceDre

Hdhead said:


> I like puzzles, let's extrapolate. Earl says before #3000. That was in post #2155 so we have 850 posts to go. Counting backwards from #2155 by 850 posts is post #1310 which was posted on 9/12 @ 1:02pm. So Earl posted his challenge, I mean prediction, on 9/14 @ 3:24pm. So we have about 2 days + 2 hours before before we should be at 3,000.
> 
> That means we will have HD before Sunday @ 5:30pm! Isn't math a wonderful thing! :joy:


Now if all 346 people reading this thread at the moment would post a reply that would really screw up the math, wouldn't it?


----------



## Reggie3

LameLefty said:


> If we're going to start a pool, I'm guessing Sunday morning or Monday, but it's purely a guess based on Earl's clues.


Directv Engineers work on the weekend????


----------



## dbhsatx

Or post three and we'd be there


----------



## MikeR

"Don't hear Annie singing..." not tomorrow
won't hit 3000 posts....not Monday...


I'm betting Sunday.


----------



## GenoV

Still holding out hope they'll launch BTN-HD before tomorrow's noon ET games.

They gotta have a guinea pig, right?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Reggie3 said:


> Directv Engineers work on the weekend????


Yep.. (but that isn't a clue, that is just a fact)


----------



## mitoca

I just hope it's before I have to head out of town on Monday. Actually, when I put it that way, next Friday would be just as good as Monday for me...


----------



## jburroughs

Earl Bonovich said:


> You shouldn't be confident in channels tonight...
> 
> But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts


Let's see posts 1100-2100 took aproximately 2 days...soo, Sunday/Monday?


----------



## dbhsatx

I'm sure they have someone there 24/7


----------



## Tom Robertson

jburroughs said:


> Let's see posts 1100-2100 took aproximately 2 days...soo, Sunday/Monday?


Posts 2100-3000 will take us 5 hours. Or Earl about 10 minutes.


----------



## pwoz1957

Post 2221


----------



## LameLefty

Reggie3 said:


> Directv Engineers work on the weekend????


SOMEONE has been flipping switches for the second night of CE's for months now, haven't they?


----------



## petek22

pwoz1957 said:


> Post 2221


2222


----------



## houskamp

No birthday present for me 
post2224....


----------



## LameLefty

Tom Robertson said:


> Posts 2100-3000 will take us 5 hours. Or Earl about 10 minutes.


Or is THIS another nefarious clue from Tom "The Riddler" Robertson?" Hmmmm . . . TONIGHT!!!! After prime time, but NOT in the morning!


----------



## purtman

:welcome_s


----------



## rrrick8

Tom Robertson said:


> Posts 2100-3000 will take us 5 hours. Or Earl about 10 minutes.


It could also take about 30 seconds for Earl to delete a few pages of OT stuff to make sure he's correct on his prediction


----------



## Canis Lupus

Happy Birthday anyway houskamp! 



houskamp said:


> No birthday present for me


----------



## SilverScout

Over 100 posts since Earl's comment. We get new channels in < 8 hrs


----------



## purtman

LameLefty said:


> Or is THIS another nefarious clue from Tom "The Riddler" Robertson?" Hmmmm . . . TONIGHT!!!! After prime time, but NOT in the morning!


+1
I had been thinking the same thing.


----------



## mlcdorgan

The Annie song tomorrow, tomorrow, and after the CE tonight which will bring us into tomorrow. 

So maybe the CE in some way could have a little to do with HD?


----------



## bnglbill

houskamp said:


> No birthday present for me
> post2224....


You are getting a CE. Happy Birthday.


----------



## GenoV

LameLefty said:


> Or is THIS another nefarious clue from Tom "The Riddler" Robertson?" Hmmmm . . . TONIGHT!!!! After prime time, but NOT in the morning!


:lol:

I was just going to post..."What's between tonight and tomorrow?"


----------



## LameLefty

GenoV said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was just going to post..."What's between tonight and tomorrow?"


I've been at this game longer than you . . . :lol:

Of course, Tom _could_ just be commenting on how fast this thread will grow and messing with our heads.


----------



## rrrick8

GenoV said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was just going to post..."What's between tonight and tomorrow?"


and


----------



## houskamp

rrrick8 said:


> It could also take about 30 seconds for Earl to delete a few pages of OT stuff to make sure he's correct on his prediction


or he could close it at 2999... :lol:


----------



## kevinwalton

Here is my post on the way to 3000


----------



## Reggie3

dbhsatx said:


> I'm sure they have someone there 24/7


Sure - I was part of 24/7 manufacturing but when I had major projects like new equipment being turned on- I made sure everyone was available to handle issues. And I am sure the workforce is reduced on weekends vs weekdays


----------



## henryld

GenoV said:


> :lol:
> 
> I was just going to post..."What's between tonight and tomorrow?"


Tonighrow?


----------



## VeniceDre

houskamp said:


> No birthday present for me
> post2224....


Maybe it'll still be on my birthday... Sept. 19th

Post 2240


----------



## Hdhead

Earl, you have aroused a sleepy group today!

:balloons:


----------



## LameLefty

henryld said:


> Tonighrow?


Midnight. My guess is now refined to somewhere between 9:00 p.m. CDT (about 5 hrs from Tom's post) and midnight.


----------



## VeniceDre

Or on my girlfriend's Birthday Sept. 18th.

Post 2243


----------



## purtman

Anybody who is a techie and has been part of a major install has spent more than one 24-hour-plus shift. It's not fun, but at the end it's a great sigh of relief and sense of accomplishment!


----------



## hidefman

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't hear Annie singing either..


SUNDAY! Either just before or just after the NFL games and before the Emmys! Makes sense to me. :icon_da:


----------



## Tom Robertson

I don't have to think up stuff to mess with people's heads. We do it to ourselves everytime! 

And henceforth I will delete posts that are only numbers. Sorry, you have to be more creative than that.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## LameLefty

VeniceDre said:


> Or on my girlfriend's Birthday Sept. 18th.
> 
> Post 2243


If that's your girlfriend's pic in your avatar, you better NOT be celebrating by watching ANYTHING "high definition" except her.


----------



## VeniceDre

LameLefty said:


> If that's your girlfriend's pic in your avatar, you better NOT be celebrating by watching ANYTHING "high definition" except her.


Yes, it's her, and Yes she wants HD too... I just gave her a Laptop for her Bday so she's happy.


----------



## ziggy29

purtman said:


> Anybody who is a techie and has been part of a major install has spent more than one 24-hour-plus shift. It's not fun, but at the end it's a great sigh of relief and sense of accomplishment!


I was part of the bus-control software release team for the Iridium satellites back in 1996. Most of the engineers were working a couple of 100-hour weeks near the end to get it done on time. And when we opened up the secure FTP channel to start uploading the compiled code to our customer at 11:40 PM on the "due date" for the software, it was party time indeed. The program manager brought several cases of champagne into the office and we cut it up for a couple of hours...


----------



## purtman

Good-looking girl! Congrats!


----------



## VeniceDre

purtman said:


> Good-looking girl! Congrats!


Thank you for your compliment... And for helping me pad the post count.

Post #2251


----------



## amitgupta_email

Why dont we just ask Earl, when he thinks the channel will be turned on. 

Everyone here trusts Earl.....so lets hear it from him directly.

Earl, if you don't know the exact dates like all of us here.....what is your best guess.

If its 09/19, we can all relax maybe till 09/18 .....


----------



## vandi

I want my HD!

anyone for an office pool on whn they go live.


----------



## purtman

VeniceDre said:


> Thank you for your compliment... And for helping me pad the post count.
> 
> Post #2251


np


----------



## azarby

LameLefty said:


> I've been at this game longer than you . . . :lol:
> 
> Of course, Tom _could_ just be commenting on how fast this thread will grow and messing with our heads.


The heads here are easly manipulated.
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bob


----------



## 2Guysfootball

VeniceDre said:


> Yes, it's her, and Yes she wants HD too... I just gave her a Laptop for her Bday so she's happy.


AHH ...... Well.....

I'll just say good for you and leave it at that.


----------



## STEVED21

MMCCLVII


----------



## GenoV

vandi said:


> I want my HD!
> 
> anyone for an office pool on whn they go live.


Does everyone think they'll flip the switch on all of the first group at once?

I'm thinking they'll light up a select few very soon, and have all of the group live by the 19th. :allthumbs


----------



## Sirshagg

This weekend at D*
CE
CE
HD


----------



## mhayes70

Hmmm......It's funny how Earl can make one little commit and this place goes nuts. :lol: I am guessing maybe something tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tpm1999

I demand post #3000...back on topic. Why hasnt HD launched yet?

Who do I blame....The Soviets!


----------



## houskamp

does 12:01 count as "not today?" :lol:


----------



## 66stang351

STEVED21 said:


> MMCCLVII


I don't care who you are...that right there is funny. No numbers involved. 
:new_popco


----------



## Sirshagg

I want my MTVHD!


----------



## Sixto

I have 15th 6am in the DBSTalk.com office pool

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1103388&postcount=10


----------



## purtman

This is why we had a delay ...
http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/americans_demand_military:lol:


----------



## VeniceDre

This thread has already seen over 100 posts in the last hour... I think Earl was a little too quick with that comment.


----------



## cdizzy

purtman said:


> This is why we had a delay ...
> http://www.theonion.com/content/news_briefs/americans_demand_military:lol:


Haha. Funny stuff.


----------



## Bob Coxner

I thought bschneider was considered gospel when it came to new channels. He definitely said the 14th for the first wave.


----------



## henryld

I see the online guide is still in "flux" as Earl put it.


----------



## ziggy29

Bob Coxner said:


> I thought bschneider was considered gospel when it came to new channels. He definitely said the 14th for the first wave.


I suppose this may have a little more time to come true today, but most likely this particular gospel will have to be moved to the Apocrypha.


----------



## Hdhead

Bob Coxner said:


> I thought bschneider was considered gospel when it came to new channels. He definitely said the 14th for the first wave.


It is still the 14th.


----------



## znth

Speaking of bschneider, anyone hear anything new from him lately?


----------



## henryld

Bob Coxner said:


> I thought bschneider was considered gospel when it came to new channels. He definitely said the 14th for the first wave.


I checked over at AVS early this afternoon to see if he had any updates but didn't find any.


----------



## VeniceDre

henryld said:


> I see the online guide is still in "flux" as Earl put it.


Yeah, just noticed in the guide at the DirecTV site: 206/ ESPNHD / To Be Announced


----------



## Jon D

Bob Coxner said:


> I thought bschneider was considered gospel when it came to new channels. He definitely said the 14th for the first wave.


Maybe there was an error in the translation from Hebrew to Greek to English.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dbhsatx

4:30 CT that means 2:30 PT... we still have time today!


----------



## John Walsh III

New HD in the morning would rule!!!


----------



## vandi

I feel like a kid on vacation ... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... DAD Are we there yet ..... when are we going to get there ... Are we there yet ..... I need to go to th bathroom ... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... 

:lol:


----------



## jcurrier31

Is it a possibility that we just get a tease and they fire up the MPEG4 versions of all the HD channels we already get. Then on the 19th We get the good stuff?


----------



## Sirshagg

For Doug Brott

20 23 05 14 20 25 20 23 15 - 05 09 07 08 20 25


----------



## Ken984

Bschneider may have gotten fed up with the constant pms and badgering that happen when he posts something...or he could have been accurate when he said it but something has changed. Or he could be laughing at everyone while he watches all this new hd with his engineering card...


----------



## vandi

Sirshagg said:


> For Doug Brott
> 
> 20 23 05 14 20 25 20 23 15 05 09 07 08 20 25


set HIKE!


----------



## Sirshagg

vandi said:


> I feel like a kid on vacation ... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet ..... DAD Are we there yet ..... when are we going to get there ... Are we there yet ..... I need to go to th bathroom ... Are we there yet ..... Are we there yet .....
> 
> :lol:


NO, now stop asking


----------



## vandi

Sirshagg said:


> NO, now stop asking


ROFLMAO ... is it friday yet?!:grin:


----------



## Baldmaga

Ken984 said:


> Bschneider may have gotten fed up with the constant pms and badgering that happen when he posts something...or he could have been accurate when he said it but something has changed. Or he could be laughing at everyone while he watches all this new hd with his engineering card...


I thought they were just placeholders.


----------



## bnglbill

Sirshagg said:


> NO, now stop asking


If I have to stop this car!:lol:


----------



## timmac

So, HD tomorrow. Thanks Earl, your a peach!


----------



## rock819

So its been a long road waiting for the new hd i hope it comes on tomorow but who knows for sure


----------



## jrodfoo

If it's tomorrow... it's hopefully before I leave to go tailgate! that would figure haha....


----------



## ivoaraujo

When the new hd channels do come on tomorrow or whenever, are we going to have to put up with glitches for a month?


----------



## Ken984

Baldmaga said:


> I thought they were just placeholders.


They were 2 weeks ago
who knows now...not a word from anyone other than that one transponder lighting up the other day.
and once again no new TLE for D10 for 3 days....silence before the storm??


----------



## russelle777

houskamp said:


> does 12:01 count as "not today?" :lol:


Its not today, but it is tomorrow... and he hasnt heard annie sing.....


----------



## jumanji1975

I've been lurking since the HR20 was released.....I can lurk no more....Must get to 3000...Must Get HD


----------



## houskamp

Ken984 said:


> They were 2 weeks ago
> who knows now...not a word from anyone other than that one transponder lighting up the other day.
> and once again no new TLE for D10 for 3 days....silence before the storm??


Think the storm just hit :lol:


----------



## jrodfoo

Ken984 said:


> They were 2 weeks ago
> who knows now...not a word from anyone other than that one transponder lighting up the other day.
> and once again no new TLE for D10 for 3 days....silence before the storm??


Yep.....Calm before the HD Storm.....:lol:


----------



## henryld

rock819 said:


> So its been a long road waiting for the new hd i hope it comes on tomorow but who knows for sure


The Shadow Knows!:lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Bob Coxner said:


> I thought bschneider was considered gospel when it came to new channels. He definitely said the 14th for the first wave.


BSchneider is considered gospel when he says that a channel is coming. He has been wrong before regarding dates they go live, and got vilified for it.

~Alan


----------



## StanO

Maybe it will be after midnight. It is considered morning but yet the sun hasn't come up for it to be tomorrow.

I know - I know, I'm stretching!!!:sure:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Baldmaga said:


> I thought they were just placeholders.


At the time, probably so, though I figured DirecTV probably has quite a few uplinked by now...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

StanO said:


> Maybe it will be after midnight. It is considered morning but yet the sun hasn't come up for it to be tomorrow.


According to weather.com, the sunrise here will be at 7:22 A.M., making 6:00 A.M. before the sun rises...

~Alan


----------



## Sirshagg

Alan Gordon said:


> According to weather.com, the sunrise here will be at 7:22 A.M., making 6:00 A.M. before the sun rises...
> 
> ~Alan


What does the sun rising have to do with tomorrow? Tomorrow starts immediately after midnight.


----------



## henryld

Sirshagg said:


> What does the sun rising have to do with tomorrow? Tomorrow starts immediately after midnight.


ET, CT, MT or PT?


----------



## vandi

10 posts between casual grazes. This really is an addiction.

(just my contribution to the hunt for 3K.


----------



## Sirshagg

henryld said:


> ET, CT, MT or PT?


your local TZ


----------



## rynning

So what happens if there are 3,000 posts but no D10 HD?


----------



## MikeR

jburroughs said:


> Let's see posts 1100-2100 took aproximately 2 days...soo, Sunday/Monday?


Keep this posting rate up and it will be Saturday afternoon. D* engineers better get a move on!


----------



## rrrick8




----------



## Sirshagg

rynning said:


> So what happens if there are 3,000 posts but no D10 HD?


End of Days.


----------



## vandi

rynning said:


> So what happens if there are 3,000 posts but no D10 HD?


The world comes to an end .... or we must duel with the knightswho say ni.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sirshagg said:


> What does the sun rising have to do with tomorrow? Tomorrow starts immediately after midnight.


A LOT of DirecTV's channels start at 6:00 A.M. EDT in the morning, and here on the South East Coast, it's before the sun rises...

As far as what the sun has to do with anything, maybe not, but there is the line in the song...

~Alan


----------



## ivoaraujo

rrrick8 said:


>


I didn't mean literal!:nono:


----------



## MikeR

!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling I raced home...checked the guide, checked directv's site, checked my signal meters.....BRING IT!


rrrick8 said:


>


----------



## Sirshagg

Alan Gordon said:


> A LOT of DirecTV's channels start at 6:00 A.M. EDT in the morning
> 
> ~Alan


What makes you believe this?


----------



## bnglbill

rynning said:


> So what happens if there are 3,000 posts but no D10 HD?


Then we keep going till we hit 6000


----------



## jrodfoo

hopefully when I wake up to go tailgating, they will be there...only for me to wait until i get home late to watch them.....


----------



## Elistan98

Alan Gordon said:


> A LOT of DirecTV's channels start at 6:00 A.M. EDT in the morning, and here on the South East Coast, it's before the sun rises...
> 
> As far as what the sun has to do with anything, maybe not, but there is the line in the song...
> 
> ~Alan


well the kids are up at midnight on christmas arguing the technicality that it is in fact Christmas. Parents dont wake up until about 6am


----------



## tpm1999

Earl in an Earlier post said the 16th (Oscar Party)...since annie hasnt sung yet...we are not a day away yet.

Sunday it is!


----------



## MikeR

Think the broadcasters are chomping at the bit to announce their HD channels are live on Directv?


----------



## dedalus_00

Elistan98 said:


> well the kids are up at midnight on christmas arguing the technicality that it is in fact Christmas. Parents dont wake up until about 6am


In Latin America they celebrate Christmas at midnight. That's what I call efficiency.


----------



## newsbreaker

First time poster here...this site has been an education read over the last week or so.

Am I the only one that takes "I'm not hearing Annie" to mean "NOT tomorrow"...ie, Sunday is the earliest?


----------



## Sirshagg

cnmsales said:


> Just curious if a CE would come before 3000?


Can't post my thought on how to reply to this one. 
Lest just say it had somethingto do with E*


----------



## jrodfoo

yeah I'm thinking on Sunday.... but maybe a few tomorrow like BTN


----------



## rrrick8

newsbreaker said:


> First time poster here...this site has been an education read over the last week or so.
> 
> Am I the only one that takes "I'm not hearing Annie" to mean "NOT tomorrow"...ie, Sunday is the earliest?


:welcome_s

Yes. That's the intent.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

Ok, it really is looking likely that this isn't happening today


----------



## usersrdum

Please excuse my ignorance but what is this "CE" I keep seeing that will happen tonight?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sirshagg said:


> What makes you believe this?


Experience!

Read my sig...

~Alan


----------



## cygnusloop

usersrdum said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is this "CE" I keep seeing that will happen tonight?


http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------



## Sirshagg

usersrdum said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is this "CE" I keep seeing that will happen tonight?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=90847


----------



## cygnusloop

dv8 said:


> I've sat and read this site for ages but never became a member for the fact I had nothing good to post but after reading this topic and this effort for 3000 its brought me out of the blackness.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk, dv8!


----------



## 2Guysfootball

I wonder if we will get cool looking Sidebars when the new channels come on line?


----------



## elcid

I got my Slimline dish today. So they are now cleared to turn on HD!


----------



## jrodfoo

I can't imagine what it will be like then they are finally live... this place will be crazy... or a ghost town because people will be in a trance infront of their tv...


----------



## kevinwalton

Earl.....Do you really, really, know when ? or you just guessing like the rest of us? 

I havent been on here long enough to call anyone out, just asking the question.


----------



## Bell System

I am new to the site and have NEVER gotten said emoticon. HIGHLY disappointed. Only one way for said site to redeem itself.....

Still waiting for my HDTV!


----------



## Sah

kevinwalton said:


> Earl.....Do you really, really, know when ? or you just guessing like the rest of us?
> 
> I havent been on here long enough to call anyone out, just asking the question.


Earl always knows.


----------



## Araxen

I'm getting the first two disc of Rome Season 2 tomorrow from Netflix and if HD goes live tomorrow. I'm going to be really torn between the two!


----------



## MAVERICK007

I admit I had predicted Sept. 12th for the HD launch, so yeah, I blew it.

*But, didn't DTV's original FCC authorization go active on September 15th (Tomorrow!) ???*


----------



## ljnskywalker

MAVERICK007 said:


> I admit I had predicted Sept. 12th for the HD launch, so yeah, I blew it.
> 
> *But, didn't DTV's original FCC authorization go active on September 15th (Tomorrow!) ???*


I Won't hold it against you...


----------



## mikey2k

My Directv account now has a bunch of new Showtime and HBO HD entries I never had before. Anyone else see this today?


----------



## noneroy

How the heck did you guys get that HD was coming tomorrow from what Earl said???? He said he's not hearing Annie sing. So he's not hearing 'Tomorrow, Tomorrow'. Meaning it *is not* happening tomorrow.

I'll take Sunday after football in the dbstalk pool.


----------



## BobbyK

MAVERICK007 said:


> I admit I had predicted Sept. 12th for the HD launch, so yeah, I blew it.
> 
> *But, didn't DTV's original FCC authorization go active on September 15th (Tomorrow!) ???*


I said the 12th too.


----------



## purtman

He said we won't get 3,000, and he's not hearing Annie sing and "don't count on tonight". In prior posts, he gave a definite "no" to these.


----------



## purtman

Also, bschneider had previously said the 14th ...


----------



## Tbettini

The past few weeks I spend more time reading this forum than actually watching HD TV, just my contribution towards the 3k


----------



## Earl Bonovich

I said it would be a shame that you MIGHT not reach 3,000

But you all have already skewed that a bit...


----------



## FlyBono24

It's like waiting for Christmas to open your presents.... but you don't know when Christmas is!! 

And then some guys tell you that Christmas is TOMORROW, then tomorrow comes and there's no presents...  And then someone else says "No it's actually Friday"... and Friday comes and you're happy, you run downstairs and still no presents. :lol:


----------



## purtman

Only 247 on right now. Must be a lot of people on their way home from work.

I just got all zeroes. However, I noticed it wasn't the quick zeroes that we've been getting used to. On each one, it seemed to hesitate on t10.


----------



## houskamp

So who's this "annie" I should be listening for? what kinda music does she like to sing? :lol:


----------



## purtman

So Earl, your answer is ...?


----------



## purtman

houskamp said:


> So who's this "annie" I should be listening for? what kinda music does she like to sing? :lol:


From the play "Annie". She sings "tomorrow, tomorrow" ...


----------



## Bell System

DirecTv prolly doesn't want to risk messing up peoples football experience. They will prolly "throw the switch" sometime Sunday night. That way the channels will be on for the 19th. You know they will be on BEFORE the 19th before the marketing campain goes live so they don't have to worry about false advertising.


----------



## noneroy

Earl Bonovich said:


> I said it would be a shame that you MIGHT not reach 3,000


Which also implies that we might have reached 3000 which means it's probably a little further off than the wishful thinking on this board has placed it....

woah....did i type that or did harsh hack my account....


----------



## MAVERICK007

ljnskywalker said:


> I Won't hold it against you...


_That's why I think it will be the _*15th.* I compliance with DTV's original FCC authorization.


----------



## jrodfoo

i love the banter going back and forth.. 

it'll be here when it's here is the route I'm taking....


----------



## Sirshagg

Bell System said:


> I am new to the site and have NEVER gotten said emoticon. HIGHLY disappointed. Only one way for said site to redeem itself.....
> 
> Still waiting for my HDTV!


:welcome_s :welcome_s


----------



## jleupen

purtman said:


> I just got all zeroes. However, I noticed it wasn't the quick zeroes that we've been getting used to. On each one, it seemed to hesitate on t10.


I noticed the same thing. Some TPs showed at the normal "slow" speed that we've been seeing for some time and some TPs seemed to come back right away. Almost like D* is hiding the real readings...


----------



## Interceptor

I, too, believe from Earl's comments that it won't be tonight or tomorrow. However, his statement that we won't get to 3,000 posts would indicate it would be VERY soon (Sunday?) That's my bet. But, I don't believe Earl will be accurate with the post count statement, as, at this rate, we'll hit 3,000 even before Annie stands up to sing!


----------



## harsh

swans said:


> Has anybody been given an indication of the scheduled rollout for HD locals? I was told mine would be within the next 5 or so markets. Is D* going to announce any plan in the immediate future?


While some new markets may become available, it is likely that they next few weeks will be spent launching national channels.

Of course this doesn't speak to bulking up existing markets with more channels.


----------



## purtman

noneroy said:


> Which also implies that we might have reached 3000 which means it's probably a little further off than the wishful thinking on this board has placed it....
> 
> woah....did i type that or did harsh hack my account....


:lol:


----------



## syphix

noneroy said:


> Which also implies that we might have reached 3000 which means it's probably a little further off than the wishful thinking on this board has placed it....


Is DirecTV _waiting_ for us to hit "3000" before they turn it on???

LET'S GET IT GOING!!! 

+1


----------



## Blackice_WV

Sirshagg said:


> :welcome_s :welcome_s


I second that, Bell.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Red hair, young, endearing, charming - kinda like Venice Dre's avatar. lol



houskamp said:


> So who's this "annie" I should be listening for? what kinda music does she like to sing? :lol:


----------



## harsh

noneroy said:


> Are you hearing a U2 song by any chance?


t'would be bloody indeed!


----------



## RAD

noneroy said:


> How the heck did you guys get that HD was coming tomorrow from what Earl said???? He said he's not hearing Annie sing. So he's not hearing 'Tomorrow, Tomorrow'. Meaning it *is not* happening tomorrow.
> 
> I'll take Sunday after football in the dbstalk pool.


+1 that was my take on Earls response, couldn't figure out why folks are saying Earl says Saturday?


----------



## houskamp

Well Earl should have known we would hammer this thread after the "3000" comment :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

This thread has turned into a freight train .. Maybe I should go back and edit Earl's posts to say 5,000 :lol:


----------



## Elistan98

jrodfoo said:


> i love the banter going back and forth..
> 
> it'll be here when it's here is the route I'm taking....


Could be here earlier if we break in and flip the switch ourselves


----------



## harsh

djb61230 said:


> If the answer is no then I guess the Mamas and Papas are next


... or The Bangles.


----------



## Jeremy W

Doug Brott said:


> This thread has turned into a freight train .. Maybe I should go back and edit Earl's posts to say 5,000 :lol:


You know that wouldn't make a difference, not on this site. Everyone would just start posting faster. :lol:


----------



## ljnskywalker

I wonder if D* is sitting there in their offices hitting F5 watching us do this and just laughing and asking themselves "should we do it, na...lets keep this up its funny"


----------



## Sirshagg

Coming up on 200K views very quickly.


----------



## jrodfoo

Yankees/Red Sox will keep me busy for the next 3 hours.....


----------



## noneroy

ljnskywalker said:


> I wonder if D* is sitting there in their offices hitting F5 watching us do this and just laughing and asking themselves "should we do it, na...lets keep this up its funny"


Honestly, they obviously know about this site. I've got to think that some of them lurk here...watching. I bet sometimes they laugh at how off base they are, but i bet some of them have to be impressed with the guys that were tracking the satellite and getting also 'rocket scientist' on us.

If I were a D* engineer, I'd have been watching the forums when TP11 turned on, thats for sure.....

Oh to take a look at this site's access_log file....that'd be interesting.....


----------



## Hoxxx

Sirshagg said:


> Coming up on 200K views very quickly.


Just goes to show the excitement level that is building.


----------



## swirl_junkie

I'm changing the batteries in my remote, just to get ready for some serious thumb pressing action. 
Is it too much to put a cooler next to the couch? How about a commode, how does one aquire one of those?


----------



## MAVERICK007

Jeremy W said:


> You know that wouldn't make a difference, not on this site. Everyone would just start posting faster. :lol:


+1


----------



## jeffwltrs

I don't understand Earl's comment about 3,000 posts. The first post on this thread was on 8/23/07! For us to get to 3,000 could take until the 19th or later! So his 3,000 and no Annie comment is more discouraging then encouraging.


----------



## jrodfoo

jeffwltrs said:


> I don't understand Earl's comment about 3,000 posts. The first post on this thread was on 8/23/07! For us to get to 3,000 could take until the 19th or later! So his 3,000 and no Annie comment is more discouraging then encouraging.


the way people are posting... Sunday Sounds about right to me...


----------



## harsh

Sirshagg said:


> I want my MTVHD!


You'll have to live with MHD when it becomes available and for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Hoxxx

harsh said:


> You'll have to live with MHD when it becomes available and for the foreseeable future.


Fine By me. supposed to be a good variety anyway.


----------



## Elistan98

MHD is reshowing the MTV Video music awards. I really dont want to see Brittney Spears in HD.


----------



## jeffwltrs

+1


----------



## SteveEJ

I got it.. Lets start a Office Pool.. Someone make up the cards and we'll start putting money on the date/time boxes..:hurah: 

Well.... Maybe Not! 

Steve


----------



## SteveEJ

Maybe with all the HD WE can be looking for cheating in the NFL games!! I couldn't afford that fine though.. Theyd have to suspend me for a few HD games.. HAHAHAHA


----------



## SteveEJ

Been any TP movement on 103(b) today?


ps.. I'm doing my part to reach 3000!


----------



## jcurrier31

The engineers are probably making BUKU Overtime. If I were them, since my D* box already have the feed, I would keep milking it. It is probably some serious payday for these guys.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Me too! I can't stand it! Earl better not fall asleep tonight!


----------



## EaglePC

you all know EaglePC aint saying nothing
I rather laugh at all yous now


----------



## jleupen

jcurrier31 said:


> The engineers are probably making BUKU Overtime. If I were them, since my D* box already have the feed, I would keep milking it. It is probably some serious payday for these guys.


Salaried employees don't usually get paid overtime...Now they sometimes get bonuses...


----------



## SteveEJ

EaglePC said:


> you all know EaglePC aint saying nothing
> I rather laugh at all yous now


Now... That's funny.. I don't care you you are.. That's funny..:grin:


----------



## richlife

WOW! You guys want to reach 3000 but you won't let anyone get a post in sideways! I've spent the past hour trying to catch up (very amusing :eek2: ) and finally got here. 

At this point I'm going to have to agree with Sunday. Why? Won't make much difference anyway and Earl's Annie (unless he has something else in mind?). Won't matter because we are getting massive rain (Thank God!) in central NC and I keep losing the sat signal. (Good thing for OTA, I get to watch Wheel of Fortune in glorious OTA HD.) Not sure if the rain will quit until sometime tomorrow (there's that word again) and we still have a CE to go tonight (which I'm not sure I'll get with this weather). Then tomorrow it's GAME TIME -- get to see for myself how this Carolina team has progressed. Somehow crowd in the close of the PGA Playoffs and a party tomorrow evening and suddenly its SUNDAY! Bring It On!


----------



## garydean

SteveEJ said:


> Maybe with all the HD WE can be looking for cheating in the NFL games!! I couldn't afford that fine though.. Theyd have to suspend me for a few HD games.. HAHAHAHA


I coulda swore I saw Charlie Ergen across the street with a video camera.

#0958


----------



## Elistan98

You know the Annie reference might just be to some fat lady named Annie who hasn't started singing yet.

Maybe she just needs a sandwich.


----------



## Mr. Bungle

I'm pretty sure the Annie reference is because the person before said "Tommorrow maybe?" Which is a reference to the song from the musical.


----------



## Bell System

Blackice_WV said:


> I second that, Bell.


Definitely feelin the love from this site! Hopefully we'll all be feelin the down home Colorado D* love. :sure:


----------



## EaglePC

ok it is back to the topic.please before Tom locks this thread
anyone has a signal meter
whats the story on 103b any life


----------



## jeffwltrs

Anybody know a FAT lady named Annie! Tell her to sing soon


----------



## Mike Bertelson

jeffwltrs said:


> I don't understand Earl's comment about 3,000 posts. The first post on this thread was on 8/23/07! For us to get to 3,000 could take until the 19th or later! So his 3,000 and no Annie comment is more discouraging then encouraging.


Today alone there has been over 500 posts.
Seems to have started with post #1861 at midnight and the last I saw was #2396

Mike


----------



## EaglePC

jeffwltrs said:


> Anybody know a FAT lady named Annie! Tell her to sing soon


the topic will be in American's Funniest videos :lol:


----------



## GenoV

I'm *anticipating* that by Sunday night I can watch the Sox whup the Yankees in *MPEG4 HD*....(for the Tigers' sake)


----------



## syphix

Mr. Bungle said:


> I'm pretty sure the Annie reference is because the person before said "Tommorrow maybe?" Which is a reference to the song from the musical.


DING! DING! DING!!...and since he said not "Annie"...that means, not "tomorrow"...

Sunday, perhaps??


----------



## MAVERICK007

EaglePC said:


> ok it is back to the topic.please before Tom locks this thread
> anyone has a signal meter
> whats the story on 103b any life


Zereos across the board on 103B:nono2:


----------



## EaglePC

syphix guess i can hold on to my rolls of nickels
i cannot take this anymore i be adjusting my dish to see if i get signal on 103b


----------



## syphix

EaglePC said:


> syphix guess i can hold on to my rolls of nickels


Not October yet, friend...


----------



## seern

Well, my T* set up tonight showed the addition of some of the HD channels to the D* lineup, so yes we are getting closer.


----------



## MAVERICK007

*Over 2400 posts!*


----------



## sportshermit

If someone knows tell us. This is like a conversation with a teenager. The Annie reference is just irritating.


----------



## caimakale

GenoV said:


> I'm *anticipating* that by Sunday night I can watch the Sox whup the Yankees in *MPEG4 HD*....(for the Tigers' sake)


Well, we all know that isn't going to happen! DTV said we won't have HD until 9/19, and even if we do have it early ..... Boston will lose, the Yankees are the hottest team in baseball right now!


----------



## Interceptor

SteveEJ! How in the devil did you get three posts in a row up there? I type pretty fast, but on the last post I made, there were about 20 more responses before I could post it!

Oh, and what if "Annie" is really Annie Lennox and Earl is thinking of "Sweet Dreams are Made of This" :lol:


----------



## Elistan98

sportshermit said:


> If someone knows tell us. This is like a conversation with a teenager. The Annie reference is just irritating.


Now I want to see the song telephone hour from bye bye birdie, dang all these musical references


----------



## MAVERICK007

Interceptor said:


> SteveEJ! How in the devil did you get three posts in a row up there? I type pretty fast, but on the last post I made, there were about 20 more responses before I could post it!
> 
> Oh, and what if "Annie" is really Annie Lennox and Earl is thinking of "Sweet Dreams are Made of This" :lol:


*Good one!* :lol:


----------



## MAVERICK007

Elistan98 said:


> Now I want to see the song telephone hour from bye bye birdie, dang all these musical references


_*Hopefully we'll be rockin' at midnight!*_ :lol:

:icon_band


----------



## mlcdorgan

Looks like a good variety of fixes to DOD tonight in the CE, Wonder what unmentioned things could be there, (helping toward HD channels)

Doing my part


----------



## flyingtigerfan

newsbreaker said:


> First time poster here...this site has been an education read over the last week or so.
> 
> Am I the only one that takes "I'm not hearing Annie" to mean "NOT tomorrow"...ie, Sunday is the earliest?


I'm thinking if we all have to be that cryptic, or have to be working that hard to de-crypt the cryptics...

I'm gonna have to start drinking. Which is, obviously, the only logical thing to do.


----------



## FlyBono24

Woohoo, almost there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henryld

flyingtigerfan said:


> I'm thinking if we all have to be that cryptic, or have to be working that hard to de-crypt the cryptics...
> 
> I'm gonna have to start drinking. Which is, obviously, the only logical thing to do.


Started 4 this PM myself. Only way to stand this BS.


----------



## FlyBono24

To 3000 I mean... not the HD channels.


----------



## ITrot

We should be able to hit 3,000 by midnight...


----------



## syphix

henryld said:


> Started 4 this PM myself. Only way to stand this BS.


We will be there any day/hour...by this time next week, you'll have PLENTY of glorious HD!!


----------



## MAVERICK007

flyingtigerfan said:


> I'm thinking if we all have to be that cryptic, or have to be working that hard to de-crypt the cryptics...
> 
> I'm gonna have to start drinking. Which is, obviously, the only logical thing to do.


Remember to always stay sober enough to check 103B every 15 minutes, and you must be able to operate a remote when the new HD lights up!


----------



## Sirshagg

syphix said:


> We will be there any day/hour...by this time next week, you'll have PLENTY of glorious HD!!


Today, Tomorrow, Sunday, Monday, or later. It really doesn't matter *that* much. I think the one thing almost all of us can agree on - this time next week we'll all be watching more HD and THAT will be awesome. :up:


----------



## FlyBono24

Yeah but I was hoping to watch the UCLA game tomorrow in HD on Versus...


----------



## pete4192

My guess is Sunday. Earl said not tonight, not tomorrow, so it's gotta be Sunday. The two big dates we have heard are 9/16 and 9/19. I would bet Eagle's nickels on it.


----------



## henryld

pete4192 said:


> My guess is Sunday. Earl said not tonight, not tomorrow, so it's gotta be Sunday. The two big dates we have heard are 9/16 and 9/19.


At this point I would have to agree. It looks like Bschneider may have missed this one.:nono2:


----------



## jeffwltrs

I would like to watch OSU on the BTN in glorious HD!


----------



## pete4192

jeffwltrs said:


> I would like to watch OSU on the BTN in glorious HD!


Too bad we don't get to watch the Bengals beat up on the Brownies in HD on Sunday, either. Damn CBS!


----------



## Elistan98

jeffwltrs said:


> I would like to watch OSU on the BTN in glorious HD!


Should be on abc tomarrow


----------



## cdizzy

jeffwltrs said:


> I would like to watch OSU on the BTN in glorious HD!


Isn't that game being shown on ESPNHD?


----------



## garoo

My first post and thanks to everyone for all the great information on D10 over the past few months. And to more HD in the next few weeks.


----------



## pete4192

garoo said:


> My first post and thanks to everyone for all the great information on D10 over the past few months. And to more HD in the next few weeks.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk.com! It's a great site. I've learned more here in the past few months than anywhere else, concerning DBS.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

pete4192 said:


> Too bad we don't get to watch the Bengals beat up on the Brownies in HD on Sunday, either. Damn CBS!


And I gotta say: Would YOU put that game in HD? 

I'm surprised they even put it on TV.


----------



## GordonT

and in keeping with the musical references, I give you

http://play.rhapsody.com/carlysimon/greatesthitslive/anticipation?didAutoplayBounce=true


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

My friend Ernesto Medina has been putting up some stupid solar canopy up there at the Emmy's. He says that there is a lot of DirecTV advertising and talk among the Fox crews! They are under a lot of stress. I bet ya we will see some stuff Sunday! Could it be true?


----------



## garoo

pete4192 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk.com! It's a great site. I've learned more here in the past few months than anywhere else, concerning DBS.


Thanks

Let someone turn this puppy on already!!! I can't wait. :hurah:


----------



## jeffwltrs

OSU is on ESPNHD @ 3:30 tomorrow!


----------



## Alan Gordon

No surprise after people started reporting on the TiVo channel lineup changes, but Zap2it.com has now updated their website with new HD channels for DirecTV.

~Alan


----------



## Sackchamp56

flyingtigerfan said:


> And I gotta say: Would YOU put that game in HD?
> 
> I'm surprised they even put it on TV.


Wait till week 3.... One of our teams should get their first win! Go Raiders!


----------



## ITrot

jeffwltrs said:


> OSU is on ESPNHD @ 3:30 tomorrow!


I would love to have BTN HD before the Badgers take the field tomorrow!


----------



## wheelswagz

ITrot said:


> I would love to have BTN HD before the Badgers take the field tomorrow!


Ditto!


----------



## MAVERICK007

:nono2: *Zeros on 103B*


----------



## EaglePC

Alan Gordon said:


> No surprise after people started reporting on the TiVo channel lineup changes, but Zap2it.com has now updated their website with new HD channels for DirecTV.
> 
> ~Alan


yes i seen it,its all false

http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGridForm.do?fromTimeInMillis=1189814400000&position=


----------



## jrodfoo

almost to 2500. and it's 8:20. 3000 by midnight?


----------



## Sixto

Spaceway 1 updated ...

SPACEWAY 1
1 28644U 05015A *07257*.48941818 -.00000103 00000-0 10000-3 0 4207
2 28644 000.0237 323.1494 0000141 060.1042 043.1329 01.00271678 8825
SPACEWAY 2
1 28903U 05046B *07256*.44497439 -.00000130 00000-0 10000-3 0 3488
2 28903 000.0304 344.4667 0000134 343.7255 084.8444 01.00271805 6790
DIRECTV 10
1 31862U 07032A *07255*.37397566 -.00000107 00000-0 10000-3 0 777
2 31862 000.0753 311.4085 0000944 068.6913 002.7538 01.00242451 698


----------



## markrubi

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't hear Annie singing either..


Earl.. FFW 4x to Tomorrow (Sat).. Do you hear Annie singing then??


----------



## Alan Gordon

EaglePC said:


> yes i seen it,its all false
> 
> http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tvlistings/ZCGridForm.do?fromTimeInMillis=1189814400000&position=


Nope, it's not false... the channels are coming soon!

When? That is the question...

~Alan


----------



## ITrot

Zeros on 103B


Even more ZERO'S in this thread hitting F5 every 2 minutes. (myself included)

:grin:  :lol:


----------



## EaglePC

soon as the CE hits in about 2hrs and 40 mins
things here should kool down!


----------



## n2deep2bn

How bad will Nebraska beat USC tomorrow night?


----------



## MAVERICK007

Sixto said:


> Spaceway 1 updated ...
> 
> SPACEWAY 1
> 1 28644U 05015A 07257.48941818 -.00000103 00000-0 10000-3 0 4207
> 2 28644 000.0237 323.1494 0000141 060.1042 043.1329 01.00271678 8825
> SPACEWAY 2
> 1 28903U 05046B 07256.44497439 -.00000130 00000-0 10000-3 0 3488
> 2 28903 000.0304 344.4667 0000134 343.7255 084.8444 01.00271805 6790
> DIRECTV 10
> 1 31862U 07032A 07255.37397566 -.00000107 00000-0 10000-3 0 777
> 2 31862 000.0753 311.4085 0000944 068.6913 002.7538 01.00242451 698


Please decipher all this data for the rest of us


----------



## warchickens

Forget Annie. The secret lies with Charlotte.


----------



## drisner

warchickens said:


> Forget Annie. The secret lies with Charlotte.


Some Pig?


----------



## noneroy

warchickens said:


> Forget Annie. The secret lies with Charlotte.


My god man, did you just quote 'National Treasure'?

That movie both sucked and ruled at the same time. The next one looks even more over the top. It comes out on my birthday.


----------



## Sixto

As we wait ...


----------



## StanO

drisner said:


> Some Pig?


That's funny!:lol: :lol:


----------



## syphix

MAVERICK007 said:


> Please decipher all this data for the rest of us


Spaceway 2: not updated for two days. (not important, it's parked)

DIRECT10 (the new one): not updated for THREE days. (not important...it's parked...we'd just like full confirmation)

(that's all that's needed to know, really)


----------



## Sixto

MAVERICK007 said:


> Please decipher all this data for the rest of us


the net is that spaceway 1's location was just updated but nothing final about D10 ... just went back and highlighted the date in the post.


----------



## garoo

syphix said:


> Spaceway 2: not updated for two days.
> 
> DIRECT10 (the new one): not updated for THREE days.
> 
> (that's all that's needed to know, really)


not updated? does that mean they are hiding it from us?


----------



## syphix

garoo said:


> not updated? does that mean they are hiding it from us?


No, Space Command / Space-Track.org don't update TLE's for parked birds very often...you can go 3-5 days without an update. Not really THAT important.


----------



## EaglePC

Sphinx said:


> Spacewar 2: not updated for two days.
> 
> DIRECT (the new one): not updated for THREE days.
> 
> (that's all that's needed to know, really)


that mean sat B at zero:noon: 
these nickels are weighing a ton here


----------



## moonman

D* announcement of testing:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
Partial failure acknowledged


----------



## mhking

Lyle Thorogood said:


> I bet ya we will see some stuff Sunday! Could it be true?


I read somewhere that DirecTV is giving away flat screens and H20's to some of the glitterati at the Emmys Sunday night. I would think that in order for them to be able to watch some HD television, the rest of us "great unwashed" would be graced by HD by then... (from his lips to God's ears...) :sure:


----------



## Alan Gordon

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


UGH!!



> However, we currently believe our planned expansion of HD local programming as previously announced will not be materially affected.


At least that's good anyway...

~Alan


----------



## EaglePC

Emmys yes Eagle will be there.
hope ya all known that ...


----------



## Hdhead

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


Wow! There really is a problem with the bird. Means my locals have had another setback.


----------



## noneroy

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


Yeah, looks like some problem will cause fewer spot beams. Not that it matters to much to me. If that's the worst thing that's happened, we are pretty lucky. I'm sure the extra capactiy on D11 will suffice.

People in Nowhere, Iowa might be screwed though....

Earl, had you heard about this? Is it as minor of a problem as it sounds? Should one be 'concerned'?


----------



## henryld

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


Any details for this statement from reliable source(s).


----------



## tpm1999

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


Wow...Scott was right...but not really. I already have my local HDs...so screw the spot beams.


----------



## CUIllini

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


It's nice to finally see something worth reading in this thread. My eyes were starting to cross...


----------



## syphix

Ouch...probably the reason they didn't move it on Sept. 1st as they anticipated (with the FCC filing request...).


----------



## ITrot

How much is reserved for spot beams and how much for national?


----------



## Terry K

henryld said:


> Any details for this statement from reliable source(s).


Its from DirecTV themselves, and that's  straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## pdawg17

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


It says HD locals will not be affected because they'll just use some of the new HD national channel bandwidth and in turn will compress our brand new MPEG4 stations


----------



## RAD

tpm1999 said:


> Wow...Scott was right...but not really. I already have my local HDs...so screw the spot beams.


I bet Scott has a nice big smile on his face about now. Not because of D10's problem but for all the folks here saying his was full of cr*p and now have to eat some of the same.


----------



## MikeR

Just hope it is not a "system" problem, that could affect other spotbeams or the national beams later...:nono:

Looks like D12 has a purpose now. This announcement actually takes a little of the "joy" out of it, although I already have my locals.


----------



## CUIllini

tpm1999 said:


> Wow...Scott was right...but not really. I already have my local HDs...so screw the spot beams.


There are those of us who do not yet have locals who do not share your viewpoint.


----------



## brewer4

tpm1999 said:


> Wow...Scott was right...but not really. I already have my local HDs...so screw the spot beams.


It may have got lost in translation but from what I was told was the satellite was having a hard time reaching all parts of the country. Its interesting to see they confirmed it as a spotbeam issue with certain markets. I dont have exact details but I think the markets are on the fringes. And Scott knew this weeks ago but tried to keep it hush to see if Directv could fix it. I hope they figure it out and no markets get cheesed by it. But folks should be more careful in blasting an individual that was not trying to be mean or malicious. We all have the best interest in the most HD for everyone.


----------



## henryld

Terry K said:


> Its from DirecTV themselves, and that's  straight from the horse's mouth.


I meant further details as to the consequences of the problem. I did not question the source.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Watch DirecTV 11 take off!!!!





 :eek2:


----------



## dogs31

henryld said:


> I meant further details as to the consequences of the problem. I did not question the source.


So that means that we will still have our national HD channels turned on Saturday, Sunday, or next week right?


----------



## brewer4

"However, we currently believe our planned expansion of HD local programming as previously announced will not be materially affected."

This statement does make me nervous. Thats legalize and leaves lots of room for interpretation materially.


----------



## syphix

MikeR said:


> Just hope it is not a "system" problem, that could affect other spotbeams or the national beams later...:nono:


+1 :nono2:


----------



## davring

moonman said:


> D* announcement of testing:
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1051829&highlight=
> Partial failure acknowledged


I hope this problem is localized and not caused by something system wide like a power supply failure, maybe someone will find out and post.


----------



## Hdhead

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Watch DirecTV 11 take off!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :eek2:


Or better yet, watch it land!:eek2:


----------



## khoyme

EaglePC said:


> Emmys yes Eagle will be there.
> hope ya all known that ...


Eagle -- are you the secret alter alias of Brittany Spears??? :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :hurah:

It would explain so much.


----------



## Smuuth

brewer4 said:


> "However, we currently believe our planned expansion of HD local programming as previously announced will not be materially affected."
> 
> This statement does make me nervous. Thats legalize and leaves lots of room for interpretation materially.


That is called a "forward looking statement" as they explained.


----------



## ITrot

khoyme said:


> Eagle -- are you the secret alter alias of Brittany Spears??? :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :hurah:
> 
> It would explain so much.


Or maybe KFED. I do enjoy Eagle though.


----------



## khoyme

ITrot said:


> I do enjoy Eagle though.


+1


----------



## brewer4

Smuuth said:


> That is called a "forward looking statement" as they explained.


They explained "forward looking statement"? All that means is something in the future which unless they have some magic crystal ball, you can not fully predict. Look the intentions are there but there is no guarantee that there will not be a loss of some channels. Folks can flame me if they want but there is a problem with the satellite, some markets are impacted TODAY, they are trying to fix, and there is no guarantee they can find the fix and that there will not be a loss of some channels. Thats all I read this press release as saying. The silver lining is the majority of channels should be a go.


----------



## Hoxxx

Still All 0000000's


----------



## EaglePC

Hoxxx said:


> Still All 0000000's


you suffer from racing zero thoughts


----------



## Rob

The best way to work this is go live with as many channels you can right this minute than play around with the spot beams one by one.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

brewer4 said:


> They explained "forward looking statement"? All that means is something in the future which unless they have some magic crystal ball, you can not fully predict. Look the intentions are there but there is no guarantee that there will not be a loss of some channels. Folks can flame me if they want but there is a problem with the satellite, some markets are impacted TODAY, they are trying to fix, and there is no guarantee they can find the fix and that there will not be a loss of some channels. Thats all I read this press release as saying. The silver lining is the majority of channels should be a go.


What market is affected *TODAY*?

The silver lining is that they know about it now... and account for it *now* and not find out when they have no ability to make adjustments for it.

They have a 2nd SAT already to launch... and they have a third on the ground, if necessary...

So the sky isn't fallying.... We can all return to the anticipation of the new HD channels... as all those threads about it, were not focusing on getting "locals"... it was the CONUS nationals everyone was clammering over.

Sure there are some people without locals that are going to go: hmmmmmm... And hopefully in the next couple months, some answers about those locals will be offered.

But until then: D10 is "fine"... not perfect... but is ready to do it's job of providing the next level of HD channels to DirecTV customers.


----------



## Alan Gordon

CUIllini said:


> There are those of us who do not yet have locals who do not share your viewpoint.


AMEN!!

~Alan


----------



## dogs31

Earl Bonovich said:


> What market is affected *TODAY*?
> 
> The silver lining is that they know about it now... and account for it *now* and not find out when they have no ability to make adjustments for it.
> 
> They have a 2nd SAT already to launch... and they have a third on the ground, if necessary...
> 
> So the sky isn't fallying.... We can all return to the anticipation of the new HD channels... as all those threads about it, were not focusing on getting "locals"... it was the CONUS nationals everyone was clammering over.
> 
> Sure there are some people without locals that are going to go: hmmmmmm... And hopefully in the next couple months, some answers about those locals will be offered.
> 
> But until then: D10 is "fine"... not perfect... but is ready to do it's job of providing the next level of HD channels to DirecTV customers.


Hey Earl, do you think that D* will light up the channels tomorrow or Sunday?


----------



## Newshawk

Interceptor said:


> SteveEJ! How in the devil did you get three posts in a row up there? I type pretty fast, but on the last post I made, there were about 20 more responses before I could post it!
> 
> Oh, and what if "Annie" is really Annie Lennox and Earl is thinking of "Sweet Dreams are Made of This" :lol:


Or Earl could be thinking of another of Annie Lennox's songs... "Would I Lie To You?"
:lol:


----------



## syphix

Earl: is there any concern at D* that the spotbeam problem will/could affect the national beams?


----------



## ITrot

Earl Bonovich said:


> What market is affected *TODAY*?
> 
> The silver lining is that they know about it now... and account for it *now* and not find out when they have no ability to make adjustments for it.
> 
> They have a 2nd SAT already to launch... and they have a third on the ground, if necessary...
> 
> So the sky isn't fallying.... We can all return to the anticipation of the new HD channels... as all those threads about it, were not focusing on getting "locals"... it was the CONUS nationals everyone was clammering over.
> 
> Sure there are some people without locals that are going to go: hmmmmmm... And hopefully in the next couple months, some answers about those locals will be offered.
> 
> But until then: D10 is "fine"... not perfect... but is ready to do it's job of providing the next level of HD channels to DirecTV customers.


In the immortal words of Cosmos Kramer, "Giddy up!"


----------



## Earl Bonovich

syphix said:


> Earl: is there any concern at D* that the spotbeam problem will/could affect the national beams?


I don't have an answer for you...

Things are moving pretty fast right now....

Me personally, from all the pieces I have seen.. and heard.
I personally don't have a concern with regards to the CONUS (national) beams.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dogs31 said:


> Hey Earl, do you think that D* will light up the channels tomorrow or Sunday?


There is always the chance... but I don't know..
I wouldn't count on it... but it would be a treat if they did...


----------



## GlennDio

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is always the chance... but I don't know..
> I wouldn't count on it... but it would be a treat if they did...


So we really have to wait until NEXT Wednesday ...ugh!!


----------



## Baldmaga

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is always the chance... but I don't know..
> I wouldn't count on it... but it would be a treat if they did...


To me, it just seems that we all should just expect the 19th, and not hold our breath for anything earlier.


----------



## brewer4

Earl Bonovich said:


> What market is affected *TODAY*?
> 
> The silver lining is that they know about it now... and account for it *now* and not find out when they have no ability to make adjustments for it.
> 
> They have a 2nd SAT already to launch... and they have a third on the ground, if necessary...
> 
> So the sky isn't fallying.... We can all return to the anticipation of the new HD channels... as all those threads about it, were not focusing on getting "locals"... it was the CONUS nationals everyone was clammering over.
> 
> Sure there are some people without locals that are going to go: hmmmmmm... And hopefully in the next couple months, some answers about those locals will be offered.
> 
> But until then: D10 is "fine"... not perfect... but is ready to do it's job of providing the next level of HD channels to DirecTV customers.


Who said anything about the sky falling? Knowing there is an issue and being able to fix it are different things. I certainly dont see this release as the HD world is coming to end. I just see it as there is a problem, they are trying to fix it, and there isnt a guarantee they can and some markets and channels may not be able to be delivered on this bird leading to a delay or a possible realignment of their plans.

"fine" Thats open to interpretation especially if you are in one the markets that was expecting to get HD locals from the bird.  Doesnt mean you wont, just might mean a delay.


----------



## ITrot

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is always the chance... but I don't know..
> I wouldn't count on it... but it would be a treat if they did...


That one hurt... I was convinced Annie was going to sing tomorrow for the Sun coming out on Sunday...


----------



## henryld

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is always the chance... but I don't know..
> I wouldn't count on it... but it would be a treat if they did...


Tiptoe thru the tulips.....:lol:


----------



## vandi

I think they are just waiting for us to get the thread to 3K.


Are we there yet DaD? huh huh are we there yet


----------



## lwilli201

Earl, I saw a post quite awhile back that documented the malfunctions on D* sats. It seemed that when I read it, that few sats are perfect. Most have some problems such as transponders that do not work. I have tried to find it but without much luck.

Edit: The post may not have been on DBSTalk.


----------



## Spike

brewer4 said:


> It may have got lost in translation but from what I was told was the satellite was having a hard time reaching all parts of the country. Its interesting to see they confirmed it as a spotbeam issue with certain markets. I dont have exact details but I think the markets are on the fringes. And Scott knew this weeks ago but tried to keep it hush to see if Directv could fix it. I hope they figure it out and no markets get cheesed by it. But folks should be more careful in blasting an individual that was not trying to be mean or malicious. We all have the best interest in the most HD for everyone.


Maybe the very person that is being protected needs to learn not to blast the people he is saying that he is serving. I find it very curious that there is a double standard on this issue of protecting people's integrity. That door currently swings only ONE way.


----------



## houskamp

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is always the chance... but I don't know..
> I wouldn't count on it... but it would be a treat if they did...


but, but, but, I can't wait :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich

lwilli201 said:


> Earl, I saw a post quite awhile back that documented the malfunctions on D* sats. It seemed that when I read it, that few sats are perfect. Most have some problems such as transponders that do not work. I have tried to find it but without much luck.
> 
> Edit: The post may not have been on DBSTalk.


I have seen similar posts... it is no dobut that it has happened...
None of them are perfect (at least not as of today).

These things are still "machines" after all... with very little tollerance levels (if any).

Things that are 1mm off way up there... can mean miles down here.

That is why there is redundance, overlap, and the next "plans" already in process.


----------



## racermd

flyingtigerfan said:


> I'm gonna have to start drinking. Which is, obviously, the only logical thing to do.


Ahhhh, Alcohol... The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.

Anyway - my money (if I had any left) would be on D* flipping the proverbial switch on Sunday. I seem to recall much discussion in recent months on these forums surrounding a 9/16 switch-flipping. It makes the most sense for a number of reasons:

1: If done in the morning, the engineers would be able to fix any glitches from the switchover in the morning and watch the NFL games during the day.
2: If done in the evening, the engineers would be able to watch the NFL games during the day and fix any glitches from the switchover at night.
3: D* could get any minor glitches resolved before the official announcement on 9/19.
4: They'd finally get all of us to TFSU about it, already.

As eager as I am to get more HD, I'm hardly obsessing about it. There are more important thing to do, like eat, sleep, and... Well, that's about it. The rest is all HD, all the time.


----------



## henryld

racermd said:


> Ahhhh, Alcohol... The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.
> 
> Anyway - my money (if I had any left) would be on D* flipping the proverbial switch on Sunday. I seem to recall much discussion in recent months on these forums surrounding a 9/16 switch-flipping. It makes the most sense for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1: If done in the morning, the engineers would be able to fix any glitches from the switchover in the morning and watch the NFL games during the day.
> 2: If done in the evening, the engineers would be able to watch the NFL games during the day and fix any glitches from the switchover at night.
> 3: D* could get any minor glitches resolved before the official announcement on 9/19.
> 4: They'd finally get all of us to TFSU about it, already.
> 
> As eager as I am to get more HD, I'm hardly obsessing about it. There are more important thing to do, like eat, sleep, and... Well, that's about it. The rest is all HD, all the time.


Did you mean STFU?


----------



## ITrot

racermd;1113214
As eager as I am to get more HD said:


> Blashemy! Blasphemy!!!!


----------



## racermd

henryld said:


> Did you mean STFU?


Nope. I meant "TFSU".

This might help.


----------



## henryld

racermd said:


> Nope. I meant "TFSU".
> 
> This might help.


Cool!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

brewer4 said:


> Who said anything about the sky falling? Knowing there is an issue and being able to fix it are different things. I certainly dont see this release as the HD world is coming to end. I just see it as there is a problem, they are trying to fix it, and there isnt a guarantee they can and some markets and channels may not be able to be delivered on this bird leading to a delay or a possible realignment of their plans.
> 
> "fine" Thats open to interpretation especially if you are in one the markets that was expecting to get HD locals from the bird.  Doesnt mean you wont, just might mean a delay.


I should have put a ----- between "What is affected Today"... and the rest of the post, as only the first line applied to your quote.

Where the "sky is falling" statement is from; is carry over from the start of the week, when statements were made that D10 was having issues.... but left to vague interpretation, that quickly (and most comonly), was with in the discussion of the entire SAT...

Not just one segment of the SAT... that is where the "sky is falling" mentality took over. So those that "knew" about this weeks ago... and left it to that interpretation...

I'll come out and flat out say it: I didn't know "weeks" ago, that D10's spotbeams may have had issues... I just found out 40 minutes ago, like the vast majority of you. So kudos to those that "did" know.

_*But*_ what I did know..... D10 was "fine", and was going to be able to do it's anticipated job of delivery the first wave of national HD channels... and that hasn't changed.

There is no guarantees of anything right now... even if the nationals turn on next week, doesn't mean there won't be a cascade affect and the SAT crashes into the other 8 that are up there...

But the thing is... if DirecTV did their job properly, and they most likely did... the "net" long term affect of this issue, may be nothing to the end consumers.

Might mean D12 will have to be launched and put into usage, and D10 slid back as an "in-orbit" spare... but ultimately, DirecTV did their job with their planning.... And we as customers, will benefit from that.


----------



## ITrot

racermd said:


> Nope. I meant "TFSU".
> 
> This might help.


:lol: 

Funny, that is


----------



## dogs31

racermd said:


> Ahhhh, Alcohol... The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.
> 
> Anyway - my money (if I had any left) would be on D* flipping the proverbial switch on Sunday. I seem to recall much discussion in recent months on these forums surrounding a 9/16 switch-flipping. It makes the most sense for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1: If done in the morning, the engineers would be able to fix any glitches from the switchover in the morning and watch the NFL games during the day.
> 2: If done in the evening, the engineers would be able to watch the NFL games during the day and fix any glitches from the switchover at night.
> 3: D* could get any minor glitches resolved before the official announcement on 9/19.
> 4: They'd finally get all of us to TFSU about it, already.
> 
> As eager as I am to get more HD, I'm hardly obsessing about it. There are more important thing to do, like eat, sleep, and... Well, that's about it. The rest is all
> HD, all the time.


It seems likely that the 16th is great.


----------



## n2deep2bn

This would be HOT if we could get this.
http://www.lyngsat-address.com/or/Playboy-Hot-HD.html


----------



## brewer4

Earl Bonovich said:


> I should have put a ----- between "What is affected Today"... and the rest of the post, as only the first line applied to your quote.
> 
> Where the "sky is falling" statement is from; is carry over from the start of the week, when statements were made that D10 was having issues.... but left to vague interpretation, that quickly (and most comonly), was with in the discussion of the entire SAT...
> 
> Not just one segment of the SAT... that is where the "sky is falling" mentality took over. So those that "knew" about this weeks ago... and left it to that interpretation...
> 
> I'll come out and flat out say it: I didn't know "weeks" ago, that D10's spotbeams may have had issues... I just found out 40 minutes ago, like the vast majority of you. So kudos to those that "did" know.
> 
> _*But*_ what I did know..... D10 was "fine", and was going to be able to do it's anticipated job of delivery the first wave of national HD channels... and that hasn't changed.
> 
> There is no guarantees of anything right now... even if the nationals turn on next week, doesn't mean there won't be a cascade affect and the SAT crashes into the other 8 that are up there...
> 
> But the thing is... if DirecTV did their job properly, and they most likely did... the "net" long term affect of this issue, may be nothing to the end consumers.
> 
> Might mean D12 will have to be launched and put into usage, and D10 slid back as an "in-orbit" spare... but ultimately, DirecTV did their job with their planning.... And we as customers, will benefit from that.


No worries. We are saying similar things in slightly different ways. Its what makes the world so much fun. 

I did know weeks ago but did not dare say a thing. If I am garnering this kind of response for just reinterpreting a press release I can only imagine the flames and posts that would have been directed my way if I mentioned anything to the contrary that everything is "fine".


----------



## GeorgeLV

Earl Bonovich said:


> Might mean D12 will have to be launched and put into usage, and D10 slid back as an "in-orbit" spare... but ultimately, DirecTV did their job with their planning.... And we as customers, will benefit from that.


Launch 'em all, crank up the transponders to double power, and jack the modulation to red. There's no need to mothball this bird.


----------



## mhayes70

Earl Bonovich said:


> I should have put a ----- between "What is affected Today"... and the rest of the post, as only the first line applied to your quote.
> 
> Where the "sky is falling" statement is from; is carry over from the start of the week, when statements were made that D10 was having issues.... but left to vague interpretation, that quickly (and most comonly), was with in the discussion of the entire SAT...
> 
> Not just one segment of the SAT... that is where the "sky is falling" mentality took over. So those that "knew" about this weeks ago... and left it to that interpretation...
> 
> I'll come out and flat out say it: I didn't know "weeks" ago, that D10's spotbeams may have had issues... I just found out 40 minutes ago, like the vast majority of you. So kudos to those that "did" know.
> 
> _*But*_ what I did know..... D10 was "fine", and was going to be able to do it's anticipated job of delivery the first wave of national HD channels... and that hasn't changed.
> 
> There is no guarantees of anything right now... even if the nationals turn on next week, doesn't mean there won't be a cascade affect and the SAT crashes into the other 8 that are up there...
> 
> But the thing is... if DirecTV did their job properly, and they most likely did... the "net" long term affect of this issue, may be nothing to the end consumers.
> 
> Might mean D12 will have to be launched and put into usage, and D10 slid back as an "in-orbit" spare... but ultimately, DirecTV did their job with their planning.... And we as customers, will benefit from that.


So, If I am reading this correctly. There is not any issue's with the consus part of D10. But, there is with the spot beams. So our national HD channels should be fine. But, there might be some limits on HD locals?


----------



## Chris12

Maybe this point has been made elsewhere, but I don't believe that D10 would have been moved to it's final "home" if the issues that had been identified several weeks ago were going to interfere at all with the D*'s original timeframe of flipping the switch. Here's hoping to add'l HD very soon!!!


----------



## syphix

mhayes70 said:


> So, If I am reading this correctly. There is not any issue's with the consus part of D10. But, there is with the spot beams. So our national HD channels should be fine. But, there might be some limits on HD locals?


Exactly*.

*to the best of any of our knowledge.


----------



## henryld

Well that does it for me. No new HD tonight so I am going to go and watch the rest of the OSU/Troy State game. Maybe we will hear Annie tomorrow.:sure:


----------



## lwilli201

henryld said:


> Well that does it for me. No new HD tonight so I am going to go and watch the rest of the OSU/Troy State game. Maybe we will hear Annie tomorrow.:sure:


Troy just scored again. Tough little team.


----------



## sgibson

Just a quick note, seem's that only 1%+ of the total 206,322 viewings of this thread have replied. Is there a silent majority of Hi-Def viewers?


----------



## Sirshagg

mhayes70 said:


> So, If I am reading this correctly. There is not any issue's with the consus part of D10. But, there is with the spot beams. So our national HD channels should be fine. But, there might be some limits on HD locals?


Hmmm, I actaully read it as _some_ of the spotbeams. Some may be 10% or it may be 90%. In any case I can now see how turn on will be later than what we were hoping for (not necessarilly after the 19th) becasue they probably want ot investigate their options before going live.


----------



## EaglePC

1%+ of the total 206,000 are crazy


----------



## smiddy

I want my HD


----------



## noneroy

Correct me if I'm incorrect but aren't there some 'dead' transponders on some of the other D* birds?

pfft. I'm not worried about this in the least. It just means some very low DMAs might have to wait for HD locals. I mean, it certainly sucks to be them and I feel badly, but like earl said...stuff happens.

If only D* were adding another satellite in a few months that could pick up the slack....oh right.  I'd feel a lot better if they had an on the ground spar....oh...have that too.

Back to playing Metroid for me.


----------



## smiddy

HD now please!


----------



## Sirshagg

sgibson said:


> Just a quick note, seem's that only 1%+ of the total 206,322 viewings of this thread have replied. Is there a silent majority of Hi-Def viewers?


More like 500 of us refreshing the browser 400 times each.


----------



## syphix

EaglePC said:


> 1%+ of the total 206,000 are crazy


Best, most accurate post you ever made!


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> Correct me if I'm incorrect but aren't there some 'dead' transponders on some of the other D* birds?
> 
> pfft. I'm not worried about this in the least. It just means some very low DMAs might have to wait for HD locals. I mean, it certainly sucks to be them and I feel badly, but like earl said...stuff happens.
> 
> If only D* were adding another satellite in a few months that could pick up the slack....oh right.  I'd feel a lot better if they had an on the ground spar....oh...have that too.
> 
> Back to playing Metroid for me.


Be prepared.


----------



## tyjudd

I guess I am part of the 99% not reporting. I am just reading from work and have been reading since around 2 pm this afternoon. Very entertaining. The problem is that I had hopes of going home this evening and watching new HD. I guess old HD will have to do for now.


----------



## generalpatton78

Sirshagg said:


> Hmmm, I actaully read it as _some_ of the spotbeams. Some may be 10% or it may be 90%. In any case I can now see how turn on will be later than what we were hoping for (not necessarilly after the 19th) becasue they probably want ot investigate their options before going live.


Earl you got any solid solid info for us? Like are all the spotbeams out at this time? Have they found the problem and if they have is there any chance it can be fixed? I'm hoping your in a situation where you can comment on some of these details. Otherwise just give us a No comment.


----------



## brugg90

i think this is my first time posting here...im a watcher. I refresh the page all the time. lol; Cant wait for HD. Im finding it difficult to see posts about how expectations were set for today, i guess ill just accept that we have 5 days left. This way, ill be even more excited when the channels arrive on SUNDAY! :lol:


----------



## smiddy

I had thought for certain we'd be enjoying them on the 12th. I stayed home to check it out too, but alas I was let down. Not irrevocably, but still damaged a small amount. Now not so dejected, but somewhat nervously awaiting the arrival of the new HD channels. Why does it drive me so? When will it end? How many times must I post to explain my HD addiction? Who can help me? DirecTV, yes, you can help me. Fire it up, PLEASE!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

generalpatton78 said:


> Earl you got any solid solid info for us? Like are all the spotbeams out at this time? Have they found the problem and if they have is there any chance it can be fixed? I'm hoping your in a situation where you can comment on some of these details. Otherwise just give us a No comment.


This is just FUD.

Don't sweat it.


----------



## smiddy

DufferEA said:


> but you are still here lol


Posts, not posters! While posters can be erased, it isn't practical from the forum, especially if they're waiting for HD...


----------



## EaglePC

we see hd after ce ok


----------



## Sirshagg

brugg90 said:


> i think this is my first time posting here...im a watcher. I refresh the page all the time. lol; Cant wait for HD. Im finding it difficult to see posts about how expectations were set for today, i guess ill just accept that we have 5 days left. This way, ill be even more excited when the channels arrive on SUNDAY! :lol:


:welcome_s


----------



## EaglePC

TP 11 is BACK, Got a 95


----------



## smiddy

EaglePC said:


> TP 11 is BACK, Got a 95


That's cool...I'll have to check then.


----------



## n2deep2bn

yep i got 95 also


----------



## n2deep2bn

i had 98 the other day now 95


----------



## Jeremy W

EaglePC said:


> TP 11 is BACK, Got a 95


65 for me. I was getting 86 on Wednesday, this is strange.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Jeremy W said:


> 65 for me. I was getting 86 on Wednesday, this is strange.


that doesnt look good for you


----------



## ITrot

86 here, but it locked me up coming out of the screen... rebooting now


----------



## n2deep2bn

ITrot said:


> 86 here, but it locked me up coming out of the screen... rebooting now


that doesnt sound good for you


----------



## lwilli201

97 for me, 96 the other day


----------



## DufferEA

94 on tp11 in Reno


----------



## Davenlr

94 in Arkansas...and I installed the dish myself....


----------



## n2deep2bn

lwilli201 said:


> 97 for me, 96 the other day


that sounds good for you


----------



## Chris12

73 here. The timing is somewhat strange??


----------



## n2deep2bn

Davenlr said:


> 94 in Arkansas...and I installed the dish myself....


i installed my own dish and i have 95


----------



## dbmaven

85 - north of NYC


----------



## StanO

I'm getting 86.


----------



## mexican-bum

The other day when TP 11 came on I had 80%, readjusted dish yesterday, and now I have 99%, I am glad to see what I did wasn't a waste of time


----------



## justice2

95 in rural Southern Ohio. Welcome to Appalachia-No cable dares enter


----------



## cforrest

97 for me on Long Island!


----------



## n2deep2bn

mexican-bum said:


> The other day when TP 11 came on I had 80%, readjusted dish yesterday, and now I have 99%, I am glad to see what I did wasn't a waste of time


good job. i have 95 im going to adjust mine tomorrow and see if i can get 99


----------



## ncgbrown

We just may see HD yet tonight!


----------



## n2deep2bn

ncgbrown said:


> We just may see HD yet tonight!


yep after ce


----------



## Ulicni

75 here in Indianapolis


----------



## PCampbell

I am getting Fox Sports in Detroit on CH 96, I have not seen this before tonight. Looks good Tigers winning


----------



## ncgbrown

Right under a thunderstorm here - 73


----------



## lwilli201

EaglePC said:


> TP 11 is BACK, Got a 95


I knew it would be you to get it first.


----------



## ka7gzr

97 here in Kent, Washington


----------



## fishingham

95 in New England.


----------



## Brandon428

I'm getting a 99 lafayette,La.


----------



## smiddy

90's across the board...


----------



## Brandon428

smiddy said:


> 90's across the board...


Your getting 90s on all the TPs??


----------



## smiddy

Brandon428 said:


> Your getting 90s on all the TPs??


No sorry, 90's on all tuners (across the board, meaning tuners, on 11).


----------



## byron

92 in manhattan.... i had 96 the other day.


----------



## Mr.X

Was at 94 last time, now 84.


----------



## jcurrier31

I got a feeling that if we do see new HD tonight, it won't be anything new probably just MPEG4 ESPN, TNT, ETC..... in the new spots as well. It'd be a good start though. Trying not to get my hopes up!!!


----------



## Jeremy W

PCampbell said:


> I am getting Fox Sports in Detroit on CH 96, I have not seen this before tonight. Looks good Tigers winning


Sorry to tell you, but it's been there for over a year.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

94 on tp 11 here in Santa Cruz, CA.


----------



## Chris12

I'm beginning to wonder if Earl really gave us a riddle earlier this afternoon. Before 3000 posts and "not" Annie singing. In some weird way...maybe Earl's "tomorrow" actually doesn't start until....oh say...daybreak???

Who's with me?


----------



## RadioCityMike

96 in Tulsa


----------



## syphix

Chris12 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if Earl really gave us a riddle earlier this afternoon. Before 3000 posts and "not" Annie singing. In some weird way...maybe Earl's "tomorrow" actually doesn't start until....oh say...daybreak???
> 
> Who's with me?


Earl doesn't usually do "riddles"...but I'm with ya!


----------



## henryld

95 in Houston


----------



## smiddy

3000 post is so many posts, I don't think we can do it. Unless we REALLY WANT HD...


----------



## newsbreaker

97 in Central Iowa.

Probably a dumb question, but on mine if I bring up the first signal stregnth page showing all transponders on 103(b) I get all zeros, but the individual signal meter for 11 shows up as 97. Is that normal?


----------



## robj

63 on tp11 in Stockton, CA


----------



## moonman

Re: tonight's C/E...before you D/L it...transponder 11 on 103(b) has gone active again...just for what's it's worth..


----------



## n2deep2bn

newsbreaker said:


> 97 in Central Iowa.
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but on mine if I bring up the first signal stregnth page showing all transponders on 103(b) I get all zeros, but the individual signal meter for 11 shows up as 97. Is that normal?


right now it is


----------



## Davenlr

I'd be happy with the same hd in mpeg4 just so I could test me receivers to see if mpeg4 works on em.


----------



## MAVERICK007

Solid 92 on TP 11 from 103B for the last 20 minutes in Virginia. *Go D10!!!*


----------



## jrodfoo

86 here in PA


----------



## ncgbrown

Hasn't rained around here for weeks - now, tonight - downpour - can't even get 101

just figures


----------



## Brandon428

Davenlr said:


> I'd be happy with the same hd in mpeg4 just so I could test me receivers to see if mpeg4 works on em.


+1 Ill take anything.


----------



## kzziboy

Don't mean to bore you. I'm new to this, but I've been reading your posts ever since DTV10 became close to online.

What's the deal with just 1 transpoder showing activity? Will we see more than just one active before they put up some new channels?

Just curious.

By the way I'm getting an 83 in Spearfish SD. Need to fine tune some more...


----------



## Brandon428

98 On both tuners.


----------



## jeffwltrs

96 in Uhrichsville, Ohio! Why test now???????????????????
Maybe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## henryld

Getting close to launch. 95 in Houston.


----------



## Sah

Just think, in 5 - 10 years when there's nothing but HD, we'll all laugh at how much time we spent on here just waiting with baited breath for a few new HD channels . . .


----------



## MAVERICK007

smiddy said:


> 3000 post is so many posts, I don't think we can do it. Unless we REALLY WANT HD...


With D10 working TP 11, we'll be at 3000 posts alot quicker!!! :lol:


----------



## bnglbill

moonman said:


> Re: tonight's C/E...before you D/L it...transponder 11 on 103(b) has gone active again...just for what's it's worth..


Nothing here in MD


----------



## cdizzy

I am getting 80 here in Portland. Should I be concerned? It is cloudy.


----------



## dlsims

82 in Salt Lake City


----------



## Brandon428

MAVERICK007 said:


> With D10 working TP 11, we'll be at 3000 posts alot quicker!!! :lol:


Definitely!!!!


----------



## vollmey

cdizzy said:


> I am getting 80 here in Portland. Should I be concerned? It is cloudy.


I would not stress about it until 100% live and then see what your getting.


----------



## henryld

Anybody check for the new channels yet?


----------



## Auraxr

94 central OK


----------



## cdizzy

vollmey said:


> I would not stress about it until 100% live and then see what your getting.


OK, thanks for the reply.


----------



## chrisfowler99

Davenlr said:


> I'd be happy with the same hd in mpeg4 just so I could test me receivers to see if mpeg4 works on em.


You don't have any mpeg4 locals?

They work fine for me.


----------



## renen

100 on TP11 in Miami, Florida


----------



## jeffwltrs

Indians win! Indians win!


----------



## GlennDio

Getting 99 on one tuner in Tampa so I hope that means that I will be around that number after everything goes live .... I would really really like to get the games tomorrow on Big ten channel in HD ...


----------



## jrodfoo

threads have jumped after the TP was lit back up! hehe.. 

still 86 here..


----------



## Davenlr

No new channels as of 5 minutes ago.


----------



## pg2724

96 Vancouver Wa.


----------



## TARDIS

94 in Bangor, ME in cloud cover. Was 95 the other day in the bright sunshine.


----------



## RadioCityMike

This reminds me of when I was a little kid watching the Indian Chief test pattern every Saturday morning waiting for the cartoons to come on.


----------



## Newshawk

RadioCityMike said:


> 96 in Tulsa


I only have 70-72 in Broken Arrow... may have to call for a dish reaiming!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

105 here.........oh wait, that was the tempature today.....:grin: 

Only 77 here.

Which screen should you use to peak the dish, the one with all the transponders on it or the one with the green meters?

Thanks


----------



## dcrews

75-76 in Springfield, MO.

Wonder if I should be concerned.. I get 89-97 on everything else on all the other sat's


----------



## LameLefty

Chris12 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if Earl really gave us a riddle earlier this afternoon. Before 3000 posts and "not" Annie singing. In some weird way...maybe Earl's "tomorrow" actually doesn't start until....oh say...daybreak???
> 
> Who's with me?


About a dozen pages ago I guessed after primetime but before midnight. Others afterwards guessed pre-dawn. We'll see.


----------



## Sirshagg

kzziboy said:


> Don't mean to bore you. I'm new to this, but I've been reading your posts ever since DTV10 became close to online.
> 
> What's the deal with just 1 transpoder showing activity? Will we see more than just one active before they put up some new channels?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> By the way I'm getting an 83 in Spearfish SD. Need to fine tune some more...


:welcome_s


----------



## Davenlr

Peak on a single transponder, not the screen with all of them. I'd wait til its live tho, in case they turn it off before you get it locked in. Anything over 50 will give you the programming for now...unless its raining hard.


----------



## vollmey

Newshawk said:


> I only have 70-72 in Broken Arrow... may have to call for a dish reaiming!


I'm only @ 80 Newshawk. I'm thinking I may be in the same boat. But, I'll wait until we're live.


----------



## Cybercowboy

dcrews said:


> 75-76 in Springfield, MO.
> 
> Wonder if I should be concerned.. I get 89-97 on everything else on all the other sat's


I'm in Joplin and with a brand-new install as of last week I'm getting 95, so you're maybe not optimized.


----------



## jeffwltrs

97 in O-H-I-O


----------



## swirl_junkie

Didn't Earl say he DIDN"T hear Annie singing? Wouldn't that have meant he didn't hear " tomorrow, tomorrow"? As much as I'd love it in the AM, I don't think that's what he meant.


----------



## cdizzy

All 0's again....:nono2:


----------



## Chris12

LameLefty said:


> About a dozen pages ago I guessed after primetime but before midnight. Others afterwards guessed pre-dawn. We'll see.


I now remember reading that at work, which seems like hours ago.... :lol:


----------



## pete4192

I refuse to check my signal........


.....while my wife is nearby!


----------



## dcrews

Cybercowboy said:


> I'm in Joplin and with a brand-new install as of last week I'm getting 95, so you're maybe not optimized.


Well I had a fresh install last week too, so I dunno whats up with that.. proly gonna have to get someone out here to re-peak the dish once we go live..


----------



## jeffwltrs

Anybody done downloading?


----------



## Shad

dcrews said:


> 75-76 in Springfield, MO.
> 
> Wonder if I should be concerned.. I get 89-97 on everything else on all the other sat's


I have a 97 down in Harrison. your dish must be off some.......


----------



## mitoca

Just got a 96 here in D'troit. I was a bit worried before as I only get about a 65 on 103a. 
Oh, and 

Tigers win...Tigers win


----------



## henryld

Still getting a 95 on both tuners


----------



## Paul A

First time poster, long time lurker. 

First, thanks to everyone who has contributed. It's been extremely informative (too many members to mention) and entertaining (Eagle, you know who you are).

I've got 69 which is the same as a few days ago here in Thousand Oaks, CA (45 minutes northwest of Los Angeles).

Lefty, I hope you're right. I'll be burning the midnight oil and then some. See you guys on the other side and can't wait to do it all over again with D11.

Paul


----------



## FriscoJohnny

95 in Dallas


----------



## veerd

vollmey said:


> I'm only @ 80 Newshawk. I'm thinking I may be in the same boat. But, I'll wait until we're live.


I'm in Broken Arrow and am getting 97


----------



## donshan

TP 11- 88 Tuner 1, 89 Tuner 2

ch 499 still searching however. 



I checked earlier this evening and it was all zeros. This at least proves they are working 24/7 on this.


----------



## BackLasher

Hello!!! I have been monitoring this forum all night. I set up my 5lnb today by myself because all of the techs said I could not get a signal with my LOS.

Little did they know...

SAT 101 95-100
SAT 110 95-100
SAT 119 95-100
SAT 99 0s
SAT 103(b) TP11 85

I am in Mobile, AL. Glad to be aboard.


----------



## scottmck66

low 60's here in NY but its very cloudy tonight. looking sunnier for the yanks though


----------



## Sirshagg

Paul A said:


> First time poster, long time lurker.
> 
> First, thanks to everyone who has contributed. It's been extremely informative (too many members to mention) and entertaining (Eagle, you know who you are).
> 
> I've got 69 which is the same as a few days ago here in Thousand Oaks, CA (45 minutes northwest of Los Angeles).
> 
> Lefty, I hope you're right. I'll be burning the midnight oil and then some. See you guys on the other side and can't wait to do it all over again with D11.
> 
> Paul


:welcome_s


----------



## vollmey

veerd said:


> I'm in Broken Arrow and am getting 97


Newshawk and I might be looking you up to peak our dishes when we go live. 

And welcome to the board!!!!


----------



## Sirshagg

veerd said:


> I'm in Broken Arrow and am getting 97


:welcome_s


----------



## jeffwltrs

Welcome and great job BACKLASHER!


----------



## Sah

scottmck66 said:


> low 60's here in NY but its very cloudy tonight. looking sunnier for the yanks though


Too true! :hurah:


----------



## BimmerImmer

103(b) #11 is at 95 in MKE.
By contrast 103(a) #1-6 are: 96 0 96 0 96 0

Bring it on!


----------



## Sirshagg

BackLasher said:


> Hello!!! I have been monitoring this forum all night. I set up my 5lnb today by myself because all of the techs said I could not get a signal with my LOS.
> 
> Little did they know...
> 
> SAT 101 95-100
> SAT 110 95-100
> SAT 119 95-100
> SAT 99 0s
> SAT 103(b) TP11 85
> 
> I am in Mobile, AL. Glad to be aboard.


:welcome_s


----------



## veerd

vollmey said:


> Newshawk and I might be looking you up to peak our dishes when we go live.
> 
> And welcome to the board!!!!


Thanks!  And come on over!


----------



## Sirshagg

scottmck66 said:


> low 60's here in NY but its very cloudy tonight. looking sunnier for the yanks though


:welcome_s


----------



## Davenlr

Same here. To many trees he says. I say, leave it, Ill do it myself. Had to buy a second dish, but get all 5 sats between the two of em.


----------



## Tbettini

Im recording at the moment and don't want to interrupt


----------



## henryld

BackLasher said:


> Hello!!! I have been monitoring this forum all night. I set up my 5lnb today by myself because all of the techs said I could not get a signal with my LOS.
> 
> Little did they know...
> 
> SAT 101 95-100
> SAT 110 95-100
> SAT 119 95-100
> SAT 99 0s
> SAT 103(b) TP11 85
> 
> I am in Mobile, AL. Glad to be aboard.


Did my 5lnb pole mount install 2 weeks ago and getting 95's tonight. Was not as difficult as I thought it would be.


----------



## BackLasher

jeffwltrs said:


> Welcome and great job BACKLASHER!


Thank you....All the research and persistence paid off.

Also, thanks to everyone for indirectly helping me understand this stuff. I have been a long time lurker and thought I would become part of the community.


----------



## yukon10

97 in Georgia


----------



## BackLasher

henryld said:


> Did my 5lnb pole mount install 2 weeks ago and getting 95's tonight. Was not as difficult as I thought it would be.


I agree. I was nervous, though.....


----------



## pdawg17

BackLasher said:


> Hello!!! I have been monitoring this forum all night. I set up my 5lnb today by myself because all of the techs said I could not get a signal with my LOS.
> 
> Little did they know...
> 
> SAT 101 95-100
> SAT 110 95-100
> SAT 119 95-100
> SAT 99 0s
> SAT 103(b) TP11 85
> 
> I am in Mobile, AL. Glad to be aboard.


Nice job on the dish...those techs sure can be lazy sometimes...


----------



## pete4192

Wife finally went upstairs.....94 on TP11 in Northern Kentucky


----------



## BackLasher

pdawg17 said:


> Nice job on the dish...those techs sure can be lazy sometimes...


Thank you!


----------



## HD30TV

BackLasher said:


> Hello!!! I have been monitoring this forum all night. I set up my 5lnb today by myself because all of the techs said I could not get a signal with my LOS.
> 
> Little did they know...
> 
> SAT 101 95-100
> SAT 110 95-100
> SAT 119 95-100
> SAT 99 0s
> SAT 103(b) TP11 85
> 
> I am in Mobile, AL. Glad to be aboard.


(not gonna take this OT, but...)

Wow. Great work. Self-installed mine last night and can't find a blip of signal strength on any SAT or TP [yet].


----------



## petek22

I ve got 63% here in Houston. Is this enough to get me by until I get someone out to get my dish re-aligned


----------



## yukon10

Do you guys think there is remote chance we'll be seeing channels at 12 midnight on the east coast?


----------



## BackLasher

HD30TV said:


> (not gonna take this OT, but...)
> 
> Wow. Great work. Self-installed mine last night and can't find a blip of signal strength on any SAT or TP [yet].


Thank you....Keep trying! I may have just gotten lucky.


----------



## pete4192

Sah said:


> :lol:


Hey, my wife get's up 3 times a night to feed our newborn....I had to cave on something!


----------



## henryld

BackLasher said:


> I agree. I was nervous, though.....


I was replacing a 3lnb setup that I could fall back on if I had problems so I was not really concerned. If I had problems with the 5lnb alignment I could always schedule a service call since I have the Protection Plan. It seems the key is a plumb mount which I was very meticulous about. Ready for some more HD.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Went from 96 to 94 after CE!


----------



## Dolly

BackLasher said:


> Thank you....All the research and persistence paid off.
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone for indirectly helping me understand this stuff. I have been a long time lurker and thought I would become part of the community.


New members are always welcome :hi: :sunsmile: But another day has just about gone by without anymore HD (at least here in the Eastern Time Zone)


----------



## BackLasher

henryld said:


> I was replacing a 3lnb setup that I could fall back on if I had problems so I was not really concerned. If I had problems with the 5lnb alignment I could always schedule a service call since I have the Protection Plan. It seems the key is a plumb mount which I was very meticulous about. Ready for some more HD.


I did exactly the same thing...My neighbors probably thought I was crazy having two dishes up for a while.


----------



## binkatl

Dolly said:


> New members are always welcome :hi: :sunsmile: But another day has just about gone by without anymore HD (at least here in the Eastern Time Zone)


What part of the Eastern Time Zone are you in? Here in Atlanta it's only 11:36 :lol:


----------



## smiddy

MAVERICK007 said:


> With D10 working TP 11, we'll be at 3000 posts alot quicker!!! :lol:


One can only hope!


----------



## Irish

First time poster here in Dallas.

TP11

Tuner 1 - 97
Tuner 2 - 96


----------



## henryld

BackLasher said:


> I did exactly the same thing...My neighbors probably thought I was crazy having two dishes up for a while.


Great job guy. I would much rather do this stuff my self after a few bad experiences with D* installers.


----------



## GP_23

82 in Montrose, waiting very patiently for all the HD glory that will be our DirecTV, hope to hear Carolann telling me, "They're Here" anytime now.

By the way Dirt for PS3 is a great way to pass the time!


----------



## yukon10

I know someone here has to have the inside scoop on D* and can tell us when these channels are gonna be lit up. I'm ready to get some sleep. heh


----------



## Sah

GP_23 said:


> 82 in Montrose, waiting very patiently for all the HD glory that will be our DirecTV, hope to hear Carolann telling me, "They're Here" anytime now.
> 
> By the way Dirt for PS3 is a great way to pass the time!


Nice avatar!


----------



## BackLasher

GP_23 said:


> 82 in Montrose, waiting very patiently for all the HD glory that will be our DirecTV, hope to hear Carolann telling me, "They're Here" anytime now.
> 
> By the way Dirt for PS3 is a great way to pass the time!


Dirt will be delivered on Monday....I can not wait to play it. i loved the demo..


----------



## rrrick8

Come on guys & gals. I know we want to pump up the post count...but how about leaving the CE talk to the CE forum.


----------



## leww37334

Irish said:


> First time poster here in Dallas.
> 
> TP11
> 
> Tuner 1 - 97
> Tuner 2 - 96


Nobody else here to say it, so I will, Welcome to DBSTALK :welcome_s :welcome_s


----------



## harsh

pdawg17 said:


> It says HD locals will not be affected because they'll just use some of the new HD national channel bandwidth and in turn will compress our brand new MPEG4 stations


Naw, they'll just not launch some of the additional channels until later. The real problem would be if there was something set up for an area not already covered, they would have to wait a while.

Of course if DIRECTV says that it isn't going to affect their plans...


----------



## Brandon428

jrodfoo said:


> did you get the new CE? that's a new feature in that I believe..


Ive kept up with all the CEs for quite a while now and Ive never seen it. Must be new.Good find! The HD has to be close now!


----------



## lwilli201

Irish said:


> First time poster here in Dallas.
> 
> TP11
> 
> Tuner 1 - 97
> Tuner 2 - 96


You are good to go.

Welcome to DBSTalk.com.


----------



## Sirshagg

Irish said:


> First time poster here in Dallas.
> 
> TP11
> 
> Tuner 1 - 97
> Tuner 2 - 96


:welcome_s


----------



## BudShark

93 in STL


----------



## Sirshagg

85 here.
I get 99-100 on 103a


----------



## DarkAudit

jrodfoo said:


> hopefully we'll see something by morning. wish i could stay up, but I gotta get sleep for tailgating in the AM.


Go. Enjoy the game. We'll keep the couch lit for ya.


----------



## smiddy

Tone-Loc said:


> Sorry im a noob here. All this talk about the new CE.....HELP


Go here.


----------



## GP_23

Sah said:


> Nice avatar!


I am amazed at all the Packer Fans here! At least I'll get to see them in HD this weekend, but I want more HD, oh well, when it happens it happens!


----------



## Sirshagg

Tone-Loc said:


> Sorry im a noob here. All this talk about the new CE.....HELP


:welcome_s 
CE is pretty much beta testing new software and people should not be discussing it in this thread.


----------



## BackLasher

geaux tigers said:


> Go to the Cutting Edge forum and you should find instructions there.


I'm a Tiger too!!!! Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## pete4192

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Ya know if everyone lurking (Approx. 245 current users) in this thread posted a message right now, we'd topple the 3,000 post for this thread.*
> 
> _"Hope the server can handle it"_


Ha...I hope Chris isn't reading this!


----------



## binkatl

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Ya know if everyone lurking (Approx. 245 current users) in this thread posted a message right now, we'd topple the 3,000 post for this thread.*
> 
> _"Hope the server can handle it"_


Just doing my part to reach the 3000 benchmark...


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Come on everyone pitch in!

Earl said:

_But is a darn shame, this thread probably won't see 3,000 posts_

So let's make it hit 3,000 and see what happens!

- Craig


----------



## Vid58

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Ya know if everyone lurking (Approx. 245 current users) in this thread posted a message right now, we'd topple the 3,000 post for this thread.*
> 
> _"Hope the server can handle it"_


Ping


----------



## whobear627

yea i'm lurking....95-96 in Oak Creek, WI


----------



## lowgolfer

35 on tuner one and 0 on tuner 2 on tp11


----------



## jeffwltrs

+1 Go HD!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Come on you lurkers. How fast can we do 250 posts?

- Craig


----------



## n2deep2bn

im in 95 here


----------



## Sah

Yankees win!!!


----------



## ATrainIU24

97 in Fortville, IN.


----------



## petek22

is 63% enough for HD


----------



## code4code5

All right, I haven't had much to say on this one, all has already been said. [shame]BRING IT ON!![/shame]


----------



## cbensinger

Okay I'll make my contribution to 3000... 95/78 on TP11 here...


----------



## binkatl

4 minutes to midnight... is it gonna happen?


----------



## Tone-Loc

89 here in NW Arkansas


----------



## bnglbill

nothing at all on 103b here. hope it isn't my alignment


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Vid58 said:


> Ping


There you go VID!

That's the spirit!

Around the country wives are asking...

"You didn't get your new channels? Why are you snickering?

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2

bnglbill said:


> nothing at all on 103b here. hope it isn't my alignment


How are your 103(a) signal strengths?


----------



## Vid58

Sah said:


> Yankees win!!!


But the Socks will take it all. Coming from an A's fan.


----------



## timmac

80 in georgia


----------



## jj4vr

Are we there yet?


----------



## cdizzy

Sah said:


> Yankees win!!!


Boooooo.....:lol:


----------



## Tone-Loc

Although I have a decent signal 89 on 103b, what is the cutoff or approximate cutoff for HD?


----------



## DarkAudit

cdizzy said:


> Boooooo.....:lol:


+1


----------



## henryld

Are we there yet. Are we there yet. I've got to pee. Dad: just a little longer.


----------



## ATrainIU24

It sure would be great to watch my Hoosiers in HD on the BTN tomorrow.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Vid58 said:


> But the Socks will take it all. Coming from an A's fan.


First they have to meet up with my Cubs!

- Craig


----------



## blusgtone

99 in Miami, FL


----------



## MikeR

petek22 said:


> is 63% enough for HD


Should be okay...in the clear. A little rain or cloud cover will cause problems.


----------



## DarkAudit

Buccos win!

And there was noooooo doubt about it! :lol:


----------



## MAVERICK007

*TP 11 still pegged at 92 on 103B.* *Go D10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bnglbill

Milominderbinder2 said:


> How are your 103(a) signal strengths?


80's and 90's but nothing on tp 3 and 17


----------



## jcurrier31

86 Here in the San Francisco Bay, Hayward to be exact


----------



## MAVERICK007

It's midnight eastern on September 15th. _ Anyone see anything significant???_


----------



## pete4192

In HD...because of D10


----------



## Milominderbinder2

bnglbill said:


> 80's and 90's but nothing on tp 3 and 17


That's normal so the 103(b) becomes a little more worrysome...

Do you have another HD box to check it with?

- Craig


----------



## henryld

Any new channel sightings yet?


----------



## DarkAudit

So when will ESPN GamePlan go HD? I want more White/Slaton/Reynaud/Devine running wild in HD.

We must ignite this couch!


----------



## Vid58

I have 11 on 74.


----------



## pete4192

Anyone here from Cincinnati excited about D10?


----------



## bnglbill

Milominderbinder2 said:


> That's normal so the 103(b) becomes a little more worrysome...
> 
> Do you have another HD box to check it with?
> 
> - Craig


no


----------



## josejrp

OK, guess no new HD channels tonight (past midnight here in Atlanta). Gotta go to bed, but figured I would contribute to the 3000.


----------



## raw121

I'm only seeing 76 on both tuners for tp 11.

Hopefully it is the weather.


----------



## billcrid

Only 53 on TP11. Looks like I'll be on the roof tomorrow.


----------



## bnglbill

Milominderbinder2 said:


> That's normal so the 103(b) becomes a little more worrysome...
> 
> Do you have another HD box to check it with?
> 
> - Craig


It is raining tonight though


----------



## code4code5

88 tp11 denver


----------



## BayernFan

99 on Transponder 11, 103(b)

Greenwood, Indiana (just south of Indy)

Go Hoosiers!!


----------



## loudo

99 on both tuners here on my HR20, central Florida.


----------



## DarkAudit

BayernFan said:


> 99 on Transponder 11, 103(b)
> 
> Greenwood, Indiana (just south of Indy)
> 
> Go Hoosiers!!


:welcome_s


----------



## code4code5

maybe they'll come on at 12:00 a.m. pacific time... D* is after all based in California.


----------



## pete4192

cdizzy said:


> If that's true then I say 42-0. :lol:


I'm hoping you're thinking CIN 42 CLE 0? Of course that would look much better because of D10s HD capabilities.

(Actually, I doubt D10 could help the Brownies).


----------



## cdizzy

billcrid said:


> Only 53 on TP11. Looks like I'll be on the roof tomorrow.


Honestly, I would just wait till the channels are live to worry about it. Who knows what Tp11 does anyway.


----------



## Brandon428

I'm getting 99 after the new CE. Had 98 before.


----------



## bbabu

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Ya know if everyone lurking (Approx. 245 current users) in this thread posted a message right now, we'd topple the 3,000 post for this thread.*
> 
> _"Hope the server can handle it"_


It's funny, I've lurked for an eternity (at least 18 month) - and it's a call-out like this that gets me to join up...

... or maybe one too many scotches!


----------



## CTownPride

I have 93 on tp11. Otherwise, goose eggs. I'm in Lubbock, TX


----------



## cdizzy

pete4192 said:


> I'm hoping you're thinking CIN 42 CLE 0? Of course that would look much better because of D10s HD capabilities.
> 
> (Actually, I doubt D10 could help the Brownies).


Yes, that's what I meant. I was making a Brady Quinn blows remark...:lol:


----------



## Vid58

code4code5 said:


> maybe they'll come on at 12:00 a.m. pacific time... D* is after all based in California.


Shish. You mean I have to wait three hours?


----------



## DarkAudit

BackLasher said:


> I have to work with 2 of them and 2 Bama Gumps every day.


Are they still mad they didn't get Coach Rod?


----------



## joelq

95 on tuner 1, and 96 on tuner 2 in Frisco, TX (northern suburb of Dallas)


----------



## Davenlr

bnglbill: Check and make sure your b band converters are connected tightly.


----------



## code4code5

Vid58 said:


> Shish. You mean I have to wait three hours?


Just a thought.


----------



## Brandon428

Nobody said it would be tomorrow,we can hope but don't bet on it.


----------



## trgonz

bbabu said:


> It's funny, I've lurked for an eternity (at least 18 month) - and it's a call-out like this that gets me to join up...
> 
> ... or maybe one too many scotches!


Welcome

from a fellow Frisco guy

:welcome_s


----------



## JLucPicard

bbabu said:


> It's funny, I've lurked for an eternity (at least 18 month) - and it's a call-out like this that gets me to join up...
> 
> ... or maybe one too many scotches!


You couldn't have picked a better time!!!

Massive Welcome, bbabu! :welcome_s


----------



## henryld

Opened my last beer. When this is gone I'm gone. Still reading 95/95 here in Houston.


----------



## bnglbill

Davenlr said:


> bnglbill: Check and make sure your b band converters are connected tightly.


They are tight


----------



## JLucPicard

95/95 here in the Twin Cities!


----------



## jrodfoo

yeah I would think something around like 6 am maybe....IF its tomorrow... I'm banking on Sunday....


----------



## billcrid

cdizzy said:


> Honestly, I would just wait till the channels are live to worry about it. Who knows what Tp11 does anyway.


Good point. Guess I was just a getting a little excited.

While I was lurking I was wondering who was crazier, all the people posting or all the people reading them.


----------



## petek22

henryld said:


> Opened my last beer. When this is gone I'm gone. Still reading 95/95 here in Houston.


I'm right there with ya. I've got about 4 more to go down in Sugarland. Too bad I've only got 63%


----------



## purtman

I have a 79/77 here in Kansas City on t11


----------



## cygnusloop

It's really great to see all you lurkers come out of the woodwork

BIGTIME :welcome_s to you all!

Now :listenup: , make a post every now and again, will ya?

:welcome_s:welcome_s:welcome_s

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Brandon428

98 on both tuners.....still going strong.


----------



## BackLasher

Will we have to do a H20 reboot once the channels start coming in or will they just start appearing?


----------



## BayernFan

How will we know that new HD channels are up and running. Will they simply appear in the guide? If so, where will they be? The 9800s?

Also, I customized my favorites in order to block certain channels from appearing in the guide. I should probably check to see that the likely HD destination channels are unblocked, eh?


----------



## barger39

Long time lurker here. Got 75 right now here in Charleston,SC. Rain in the area currently, earlier the best I got was an 81.


----------



## Brandon428

BackLasher said:


> Will we have to do a H20 reboot once the channels start coming in or will they just start appearing?


They should just appear.


----------



## Davenlr

bnglbill: If you are in the high 90s on 101, check the tilt setting and see if they missed it by a degree. If its right on, your dish is misaligned or you have a bad connection...Since it sounds like you have a HR20 I'd bet on misaligned. How is 99? any signals on it?


----------



## cygnusloop

BayernFan said:


> How will we know that new HD channels are up and running. Will they simply appear in the guide? If so, where will they be? The 9800s?
> 
> Also, I customized my favorites in order to block certain channels from appearing in the guide. I should probably check to see that the likely HD destination channels are unblocked, eh?


You might even just want to live with the All channels selection for a while.


----------



## glitch1999

95 on transponders

CE 0x19a installed

Let's get it on!!!


----------



## rrrick8

The minute that this thread reaches 3000 and there's no new HD channels...there'll be another thread with 5000 posts cussing Earl for spreading false rumors.


----------



## pete4192

BayernFan said:


> How will we know that new HD channels are up and running. Will they simply appear in the guide? If so, where will they be? The 9800s?
> 
> Also, I customized my favorites in order to block certain channels from appearing in the guide. I should probably check to see that the likely HD destination channels are unblocked, eh?


Check www.directv.com/hd for all the details. You will just see them.

I set my guide to display all channels a few days ago, but most HD channels that have SD counterparts will be the same number. FoxNewsHD will be 360, as will regular FoxNews.


----------



## chrisfowler99

It's the 15th on the East Coast...

Earl hearing _Annie_ yet?


----------



## bdwill

Brandon428 said:


> 98 on both tuners.....still going strong.


Solid 98% on mine


----------



## katzeye

...Katzeye steps out of the shadows, to help push us over 3000. Report a 96 here in the Souther Tier of NY, and sadness on the home front on the lack of a CE for the HR20-100. 
...And steps back into the shadows.


----------



## billcrid

cygnusloop said:


> It's really great to see all you lurkers come out of the woodwork
> 
> BIGTIME :welcome_s to you all!
> 
> Now :listenup: , make a post every now and again, will ya?
> 
> :welcome_s:welcome_s:welcome_s
> 
> :up: :up: :up:


Thanks for the warm welcome and thanks to everyone for spending so much time making sure this site has all the latest information.


----------



## Brandon428

rrrick8 said:


> The minute that this thread reaches 3000 and there's no new HD channels...there'll be another thread with 5000 posts cussing Earl for spreading false rumors.


:lol: Probably so....poor Earl.


----------



## pete4192

katzeye said:


> ...Katzeye steps out of the shadows, to help push us over 3000. Report a 96 here in the Souther Tier of NY, and sadness on the home front on the lack of a CE for the HR20-100.
> ...And steps back into the shadows.


And so he speaks.....


----------



## Chris12

Definitely not happening tonight...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1114276&postcount=3


----------



## jrodfoo

did anyone lose ESPN HD?

it's back now... i thought something was happening! lol


----------



## harsh

petek22 said:


> is 63% enough for HD


As long as the weather doesn't get much worse than it is now.


----------



## code4code5

rrrick8 said:


> The minute that this thread reaches 3000 and there's no new HD channels...there'll be another thread with 5000 posts cussing Earl for spreading false rumors.


Earl didn't start that "rumor"... The savage, snarling, drooling HD wolves that we can be just wanted hope and read a little too far into it. But, it sure is fun!


----------



## Chris Blount

cdizzy said:


> This really goes against all I've learned about posting on this board.
> 
> Thanks Mods for letting us go crazy for a night.


This is a great time for everyone. It's going to be a fun ride over the next week. Keep those remotes handy. The HD is coming VERY soon!


----------



## RadioCityMike

Does anyone remember how long tp11 was active the other day? Is this a new record? It seems ike it was going on and off the other day.


----------



## pete4192

computersecguy said:


> now what will really be funny is when the mods come in tomorrow and delete 800 of the posts and drop the total.. he he he


It's already happening.


----------



## glitch1999

pete4192 said:


> Check www.directv.com/hd for all the details. You will just see them.
> 
> I set my guide to display all channels a few days ago, but most HD channels that have SD counterparts will be the same number. FoxNewsHD will be 360, as will regular FoxNews.


There was a post a few hundred or thousand ago that described how to remove the duplicate SD channels.

Now I can't find it. Can someone repost please? 

Search isn't finding it and I'll keep my eye out for it this time. :eek2:


----------



## JMartinko

Earl, do the D* folks know they HAVE to turn on the channels before we get to 3000 posts for you to save face in the forum????
:lol:


----------



## cdizzy

katzeye said:


> ...sadness on the home front on the lack of a CE for the HR20-100.
> ...And steps back into the shadows.


+1

We -100 guys always get neglected.:nono:


----------



## khoyme

98 here in the Twin Cities!


----------



## DarkAudit

92% in Morgantown/Westover, WV

And Troy is just kicking the crap out of Oklahoma State. :shock:


----------



## macmantis

I just reviewed Tom's satellite summary. The channel carrying capability breaks down to:

- S1 and S2
500 HD Local Spot Beams Total
- D10
500 HD Local Spot Beams
75 CONUS HD
- D11
500 HD Local Spot Beams
75 CONUS HD

It is interesting to see the retasked S1 and S2 do not have the same capability as D10 and D11. They still should have at least 200 channels available on S1 and S2. I wonder what percentage of the potential 500 channels did D10 lose. It has 55 spot beams and 15 spares.

MacMantis


----------



## pdawg17

jrodfoo said:


> did anyone lose ESPN HD?
> 
> it's back now... i thought something was happening! lol


I saw that too!


----------



## computersecguy

and who said the rumor wasn't true... it is just going to take much longer to hit 3000:lol: :lol:


----------



## BayernFan

glitch1999 said:


> There was a post a few hundred or thousand ago that described how to remove the duplicate SD channels.
> 
> Now I can't find it. Can someone repost please?
> 
> Search isn't finding it and I'll keep my eye out for it this time. :eek2:


Menu, Favorites, then you can edit your favorites list by selecting Custom 1 and unchecking the channels you don't want to appear in the Guide. I've done that to block all the shopping channels. Custom 1 will then be your Favorites.


----------



## pete4192

CTownPride said:


> Yes... as they were showing highlights of the Indians


Good reason to kill the feed!


----------



## jrodfoo

man that's really the first time i got excited about this....thought something was really happening haha


----------



## n2deep2bn

something might happen yet


----------



## computersecguy

maybe something is going on... my receiver just started flashing the picture in and out on discovery hd theater.


----------



## Brandon428

computersecguy said:


> maybe something is going on... my receiver just started flashing the picture in and out on discovery hd theater.


Mine did that yesterday and searching for sat signal kept popping up. Is it doing that to you to??


----------



## ToddD

WOW! 103b is finally alive here....97 on TP11


----------



## smiddy

I want some new HD. Come on DirecTV, turn it one for me, PLEASE!


----------



## computersecguy

Brandon428 said:


> Mine did that yesterday and searching for sat signal kept popping up. Is it doing that to you to??


We have been watching tnthd and just when to the discovery and yes I had searching for signal flicker flicker blue screen flicker and then picture... of course that is the technical version...


----------



## ikeb

77 on TP11 in Newport Beach, CA


----------



## MAVERICK007

TP11 on 103B now at *94*


----------



## jrodfoo

still got 88 here on TP11, maybe it's on for good? guess we'll find out....

then we should stay on topic and talk about D10 and nothing else.


----------



## Brandon428

computersecguy said:


> We have been watching tnthd and just when to the discovery and yes I had searching for signal flicker flicker blue screen flicker and then picture... of course that is the technical version...


It has to be something their doing.


----------



## n2deep2bn

im still at 95


----------



## n2deep2bn

i hope to be at 99 tomorrow


----------



## n2deep2bn

going to tweak dish a lil'


----------



## petek22

is TP11 going to be the TP from which the new HD channels are going to come from. in other words why TP11, what's the significance of that particular TP


----------



## smiddy

What about the other TPs? I guess if they lite up a few channels they won't need any other TPs, right? So long as they're setting up the new HDs then that's great! But if they are still testing then I guess I'll wait. ARGH!


----------



## n2deep2bn

anyone getting a 100 reading on 103b


----------



## n2deep2bn

im hoping new tp's light up tonight yet


----------



## computersecguy

petek22 said:


> is TP11 going to be the TP from which the new HD channels are going to come from. in other words why TP11, what's the significance of that particular TP


I don't think anyone really knows at this time. I know that there are some files that you can find online that show what is on what tp, but at this time, tp 11 seems to be the only one that is showing any signs of signal..


----------



## smiddy

I'm going to bed, without new HDs, wha!


----------



## jrodfoo

I'm sticking with a Sunday Launch.... that's fine with me, Won't be home tomorrow anyways....


----------



## henryld

Well I have 1/2 beer left and getting groggy but I should be able to make it to 12 CT. It's the pitts when you get old (67). Come on HD!!!


----------



## smiddy

OK, I'll stay up until just after midnight here to check one last time for my new HD channels.


----------



## glitch1999

n2deep2bn said:


> anyone getting a 100 reading on 103b


No, but 98 is the best signal I get on any transponder....


----------



## n2deep2bn

jrodfoo said:


> I'm sticking with a Sunday Launch.... that's fine with me, Won't be home tomorrow anyways....


i going with sat.


----------



## MAVERICK007

I'll bet the next best time to check for new HD will be 6:00AM EDT. They have usually rolled out channels, then instead of midnight.


----------



## n2deep2bn

glitch1999 said:


> No, but 98 is the best signal I get on any transponder....


you should try for 100


----------



## n2deep2bn

MAVERICK007 said:


> I'll bet the next best time to check for new HD will be 6:00AM EDT. They have usually rolled out channels, then instead of midnight.


i hope so


----------



## petek22

computersecguy said:


> I don't think anyone really knows at this time. I know that there are some files that you can find online that show what is on what tp, but at this time, tp 11 seems to be the only one that is showing any signs of signal..


it is possible that it's just for testing. The reason i'm asking is my signal is only 63%. is it possible that the other TP's will give me a higher signal


----------



## smiddy

henryld said:


> Well I have 1/2 beer left and getting groggy but I should be able to make it to 12 CT. It's the pitts when you get old (67). Come on HD!!!


Yeah, but your old with HD, and that makes it better! Well, when the new channels arrive that is.


----------



## jrodfoo

MAVERICK007 said:


> I'll bet the next best time to check for new HD will be 6:00AM EDT. They have usually rolled out channels, then instead of midnight.


I'll be up then getting ready to leave, so that will have to do


----------



## smiddy

n2deep2bn said:


> will this hit 3000 by midnight central time?


Yeah, I think so, especially since after midnight is tomorrow and that is when the HD will arrive, I hope!


----------



## glitch1999

n2deep2bn said:


> you should try for 100


I'm good.... :lol:

Last thing I need to do now is climb up on the roof in the dark and wack the dish out of alignment. 

Or even worse - fall off and spend the weekend in the hospital w/o any HD. :nono2:


----------



## n2deep2bn

smiddy said:


> Yeah, I think so, especially since after midnight is tomorrow and that is when the HD will arrive, I hope!


no it's 11:45 central now 9/14/07


----------



## henryld

smiddy said:


> Yeah, but your old with HD, and that makes it better! Well, when the new channels arrive that is.


Thank you smiddy. A breath of fresh air for this old fart.


----------



## n2deep2bn

glitch1999 said:


> I'm good.... :lol:
> 
> Last thing I need to do now is climb up on the roof in the dark and wack the dish out of alignment.
> 
> Or even worse - fall off and spend the weekend in the hospital w/o any HD. :nono2:


do it tomorrow afternoon


----------



## smiddy

Which HD channel will be first I wonder (from teh new batch)? I think it will likely be The History Channel. Thoughts?


----------



## n2deep2bn

smiddy said:


> Which HD channel will be first I wonder (from teh new batch)? I think it will likely be The History Channel. Thoughts?


mhd


----------



## LameLefty

petek22 said:


> it is possible that it's just for testing. The reason i'm asking is my signal is only 63%. is it possible that the other TP's will give me a higher signal


Your dish will probably need to be re-peaked. Folks all over the country are reporting mid-upper 90's, so it's not just your geography. In the souther 'burbs of Nashville I have 96 tonight, just as I had during Wednesday's test.


----------



## pete4192

I'm guessing CNN.


----------



## cdizzy

smiddy said:


> Which HD channel will be first I wonder (from teh new batch)? I think it will likely be The History Channel. Thoughts?


I wouldn't mind it being the history channel.... But then again I'll take anything at this point. :lol:


----------



## glitch1999

smiddy said:


> Which HD channel will be first I wonder (from teh new batch)? I think it will likely be The History Channel. Thoughts?


NGHD


----------



## smiddy

henryld said:


> Thank you smiddy. A breath of fresh air for this old fart.


Sorry, no offense. When I retired I felt old...but I just had a baby girl so perhaps I'm not so old...


----------



## n2deep2bn

might be btn


----------



## smiddy

pete4192 said:


> I'm guessing CNN.


Yep, I thought of that too. It is frustrating not knowing though...flip the channels, test the signals on 103b, check channels again.


----------



## MAVERICK007

103B still at 94 on TP11 in Virginia


----------



## smiddy

cdizzy said:


> I wouldn't mind it being the history channel.... But then again I'll take anything at this point. :lol:


Yep, I think we all would!


----------



## Dolly

Midnight has come and gone here in the Eastern Time Zone and no HD


----------



## smiddy

n2deep2bn said:


> might be btn


I didn't consider that (them). Perhaps you're correct... It is unknown right now and I want to know, BADLY!


----------



## Newshawk

smiddy said:


> Which HD channel will be first I wonder (from teh new batch)? I think it will likely be The History Channel. Thoughts?


The Weather Channel?


----------



## pete4192

smiddy said:


> Yep, I thought of that too. It is frustrating not knowing though...flip the channels, test the signals on 103b, check channels again.


Smiddy...subscribe to this thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211&highlight=NEW+HD+NOTIFICATION, and you will be emailed. Just follow the instructions in the thread.


----------



## henryld

smiddy said:


> Sorry, no offense. When I retired I felt old...but I just had a baby girl so perhaps I'm not so old...


No offense taken and congrats on the baby girl; I have a bunch of girls myself.


----------



## smiddy

Dolly said:


> Midnight has come and gone here in the Eastern Time Zone and no HD


Sorry Dolly! Hopefully we them your today, my tomorrow (CST). Who knows really? Earl I bet knows for sure...


----------



## n2deep2bn

maybe playboyhd


----------



## smiddy

pete4192 said:


> Smiddy...subscribe to this thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97211&highlight=NEW+HD+NOTIFICATION, and you will be emailed. Just follow the instructions in the thread.


Done, thanks!


----------



## smiddy

n2deep2bn said:


> maybe playboyhd


Whoa! I'd be tempted to get it then...:grin:


----------



## n2deep2bn

3 mins till midnight here


----------



## smiddy

n2deep2bn said:


> 3 mins till midnight here


Its that time dialation thing with the satellites and all. :hurah:


----------



## usersrdum

Is there still a signal on 103b? I just got home and checked.....I get 0 on TP11.
I get 0 96 0 95 0 97 on 103a.


----------



## n2deep2bn

smiddy said:


> Its that time dialation thing with the satellites and all. :hurah:


yep, you getting any new channels yet?


----------



## henryld

Time space continium?


----------



## n2deep2bn

usersrdum said:


> Is there still a signal on 103b? I just got home and checked.....I get 0 on TP11.
> I get 0 96 0 95 0 97 on 103a.


yep im getting 95 yet


----------



## smiddy

No, I'm outa here folks. I hope you get your HD tonight!


----------



## n2deep2bn

smiddy said:


> No, I'm outa here folks. I hope you get your HD tonight!


later


----------



## glitch1999

usersrdum said:


> Is there still a signal on 103b? I just got home and checked.....I get 0 on TP11.
> I get 0 96 0 95 0 97 on 103a.


I still have 94 on TP11-103b

similiar signals on 103a

Hasn't changed...


----------



## usersrdum

n2deep2bn said:


> yep im getting 95 yet





usersrdum said:


> Is there still a signal on 103b? I just got home and checked.....I get 0 on TP11.
> I get 0 96 0 95 0 97 on 103a.


Any troubleshooting tips from anyone?


----------



## pete4192

Night, Smiddy.


----------



## glitch1999

usersrdum said:


> Any troubleshooting tips from anyone?


Where you getting a signal earlier??


----------



## n2deep2bn

usersrdum said:


> Any troubleshooting tips from anyone?


yeah, tweak your dish a little


----------



## Irish

Still strong @ 97/96 both HR20's


----------



## cdizzy

usersrdum said:


> Any troubleshooting tips from anyone?


I wouldn't worry about it right yet. I've ran a signal test 5 or 6 times tonight and actually had it say all 0's once.

Have you tried more than once?


----------



## MAVERICK007

usersrdum said:


> Is there still a signal on 103b? I just got home and checked.....I get 0 on TP11.
> I get 0 96 0 95 0 97 on 103a.


TP11 went to 0 about 30 minutes ago, then came back with a stronger signal of 94!


----------



## henryld

Well I'm going to leave it with you people. Maybe in the AM I will arise to some new HD. Good night all.


----------



## usersrdum

MAVERICK007 said:


> TP11 went to 0 about 30 minutes ago, then came back with a stronger signal of 94!


OK just got out of menu and back in.....I'm 97!!!!


----------



## cdizzy

henryld said:


> Well I'm going to leave it with you people. Maybe in the AM I will arise to some new HD. Good night all.


You too.:zzz:


----------



## bnglbill

just lost al hd's but 72 and 79


----------



## cdizzy

usersrdum said:


> OK just got out of menu and back in.....I'm 97!!!!


I figured that would happen. Your signal is better than mine....:nono2:


----------



## FriscoJohnny

Signal dropping on TP11 right now. Down from 95 to 61%.


----------



## bnglbill

cdizzy said:


> I figured that would happen. Your signal is better than mine....:nono2:


now they are back all but 75


----------



## cdizzy

bnglbill said:


> just lost al hd's but 72 and 79


I've never had that happen. Do you get "searching for sat" message or do they just dissapear from the guide?


----------



## RadioCityMike

I am getting some poor quaility HD on my local NBC. Lots of pixilation and audio distortion. I wonder if they are experienting with more compression to compensate for spot beam problems.


----------



## n2deep2bn

i went 95 to 57 now


----------



## cdizzy

FriscoJohnny said:


> Signal dropping on TP11 right now. Down from 95 to 61%.


I just don't think anyone should worry about this testing TP. It comes off and on and drops signal all the time.


----------



## CTownPride

From 94 to 0 in a few minutes. Probably a sign to turn in.


----------



## bnglbill

cdizzy said:


> I've never had that happen. Do you get "searching for sat" message or do they just dissapear from the guide?


dissapear and when i try to tune to one it says channel not available


----------



## cdizzy

WOW!!! I have a signal of 13 on TP12!


----------



## Tone-Loc

Something is definately going on...i have not had less than 85 strength during this week on 103b, just checked 12:15 cst and its at 54....weird.


----------



## n2deep2bn

cdizzy said:


> WOW!!! I have a signal of 13 on TP12!


really? on 103b


----------



## cdizzy

cdizzy said:


> WOW!!! I have a signal of 13 on TP12!


errrr..... now it's 0 again. Should have snapped a picture.


----------



## philslc

Tone-Loc said:


> Something is definately going on...i have not had less than 85 strength during this week on 103b, just checked 12:15 cst and its at 54....weird.


Same here.


----------



## moonman

Just went to zero's in so. fla


----------



## bnglbill

cdizzy said:


> WOW!!! I have a signal of 13 on TP12!


Funny thing is just before I lost the channels, the red record light was on like it was calling out


----------



## znth

Well there goes the signal on Tp. 11


----------



## n2deep2bn

ive got 0 now on tp11


----------



## Tone-Loc

Zeros here in NW Arkansas now..


----------



## MAVERICK007

cdizzy said:


> WOW!!! I have a signal of 13 on TP12!


_*Think they're powering up more TP's??? *_

*I wonder if DTV is just testing or getting ready to light 'em up???*


----------



## cdizzy

n2deep2bn said:


> really? on 103b


Yes, I tried to test TP11 again when everyone said it was dropping and all I got was the 13 on TP12. All others were 0.


----------



## Tone-Loc

Back on now and strong 90


----------



## Rob

back up


----------



## jrodfoo

88 here...


----------



## n2deep2bn

back to 79 here now


----------



## Tbettini

They are taunting us!!!


----------



## bnglbill

D engineers are probably watching this post, pushing buttons and laughing their ***es off at us:lol:


----------



## MAVERICK007

Tone-Loc said:


> Back on now and strong 90


TP 11 or 12?


----------



## n2deep2bn

now 74


----------



## Rob

low 60's here. I was at 74 earlier tonight.


----------



## jrodfoo

I'm sure they are... hehe


----------



## Tone-Loc

11 only


----------



## caimakale

bnglbill said:


> D engineers are probably watching this post, pushing buttons and laughing their ***es off at us:lol:


If they're not, I know I sure as hell am!!! :lol:


----------



## n2deep2bn

tp11 here 81 now


----------



## byron

yeah.. mid 70s here too... that's more than 20 percentage points lower than i was on wednesday.


----------



## cdizzy

bnglbill said:


> D engineers are probably watching this post, pushing buttons and laughing their ***es off at us:lol:


geez, no kidding.


----------



## RadioCityMike

My tp11 is all over the board now. Pick a number.


----------



## philslc

n2deep2bn said:


> back to 79 here now


Mine is back. They may be tweaking the bird.

One new thing in this version is that I can check SAT signal without interrupting a program that is recording.


----------



## n2deep2bn

something is going on signal keeps changing


----------



## cdizzy

I'm only getting 33 now on TP11. You just can't trust it now.


----------



## Tbettini

n2deep2bn said:


> something is going on signal keeps changing


Its called testing


----------



## n2deep2bn

back to 95 now


----------



## moonman

back on with 95 in so fla


----------



## Rob

Just went off.


----------



## fleadog99

someone is probably having late night "fun" with a d* intern on the controls


----------



## n2deep2bn

now back to 0


----------



## EaglePC

wow its 1:25AMeast coast they must have 2 crews 1 for day and 1 for night 12 hr shifts 
103(B) TP11 99 back in Buffalo


----------



## n2deep2bn

fleadog99 said:


> someone is probably having late night "fun" with a d* intern on the controls


doubt it. channels probably getting turned on shortly


----------



## bnglbill

I'm going to bed, I'm not gonna worry about not having a signal on 103b till yall say their lit up then I'll be callin D to fix it. Night all.


----------



## MAVERICK007

*A couple of folks mentioned readings on 103B TP 12. Any one else and at what signal strength?*


----------



## Irish

Looks like they shut it down for the night


----------



## n2deep2bn

MAVERICK007 said:


> *A couple of folks mentioned readings on 103B TP 12. Any one else and at what signal strength?*


nope not here


----------



## moonman

n2deep2bn said:


> now back to 0


me too...calling it a night....


----------



## n2deep2bn

Irish said:


> Looks like they shut it down for the night


i dont think so


----------



## Tom Robertson

They are no doubt testing the various power settings against the effective radiated power received in the US. And perhaps starting to test the other transponders. All very good signs. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## n2deep2bn

back to 95 here


----------



## RadioCityMike

82


----------



## n2deep2bn

85 now


----------



## Tbettini

HD channels are so close i can almost smell 'em


----------



## EaglePC

UP n DOWN we go
99 agian in Buffalo
maybe a bird is blocking the signal ?


----------



## Irish

I stand corrected. It's back up.


----------



## n2deep2bn

now i got 88


----------



## n2deep2bn

Tbettini said:


> HD channels are so close i can almost smell 'em


yep id say within the hour


----------



## glitch1999

MAVERICK007 said:


> *A couple of folks mentioned readings on 103B TP 12. Any one else and at what signal strength?*


Nope.

And 11 has dropped to 86.


----------



## bnglbill

Hey Tom, do you think it's a concern if you are not getting a signal when others are on 103b


----------



## Brandon428

I'm getting 98 on both tuners.


----------



## n2deep2bn

boom up to 89 and climbing


----------



## n2deep2bn

highest ive got tonight is 95 hoping to hit 100


----------



## EaglePC

get your hdtv now folks
http://www.informationweek.com/story/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=201806685&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_News


----------



## Tbettini

Had a 96 95 before now down to 86 and back at 96


----------



## Vid58

I was about 74. Then it dropped to about 53.


----------



## Rob

gone


----------



## n2deep2bn

just went to 0


----------



## mstecker

85 then 0 then 56 here


----------



## Tom Robertson

bnglbill said:


> Hey Tom, do you think it's a concern if you are not getting a signal when others are on 103b


Yes, that would be grounds for double checking BBCs, multiswitch, cables, etc. And calling DIRECTV before the rush!

On the HR20, test with both tuners.

Good luck.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Brandon428

I'm happy here mine never dropped passed 95.


----------



## n2deep2bn

yes im back with a 68


----------



## Tbettini

:bang:bang:bang:bang:bang

Flick the switch already


----------



## n2deep2bn

Brandon428 said:


> I'm happy here mine never dropped passed 95.


what are you sure?


----------



## n2deep2bn

im up to a 71 now


----------



## mstecker

65 now here


----------



## n2deep2bn

boom just hit 95 tied my highest


----------



## mstecker

77 now... getting better!


----------



## Brandon428

n2deep2bn said:


> what are you sure?


Yep,been watching it for the pass couple of hours and always stays between 95 and 99.


----------



## Vid58

Tbettini said:


> HD channels are so close i can almost smell 'em


Hmmmm. I know ther fertalizing aound these parts.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Brandon428 said:


> Yep,been watching it for the pass couple of hours and always stays between 95 and 99.


you should check ur receiver something isnt right


----------



## n2deep2bn

89 now


----------



## n2deep2bn

my tuner 1 & 2 are the same both 89


----------



## n2deep2bn

anyone getting anything on tp12 yet?


----------



## mstecker

woohoo 83!


----------



## n2deep2bn

boom shake the room back to 95 here


----------



## MAVERICK007

TP 11 at zero. First time for me in hours!


----------



## Irish

I can't believe that I am sitting in front of a Mit 1080p DLP TV watching signal strength meters. I need to go to bed!


----------



## n2deep2bn

dang now a 76


----------



## Mr.X

86 here in chicago.


----------



## n2deep2bn

MAVERICK007 said:


> TP 11 at zero. First time for me in hours!


have you been checking non stop? because it has went to zero a few times here


----------



## pete4192

still 94 in Northern Kentucky


----------



## n2deep2bn

im climbing again now 80


----------



## Tbettini

Irish said:


> I can't believe that I am sitting in front of a Mit 1080p DLP TV watching signal strength meters. I need to go to bed!


They need to change the channels on those TPS TP11 is getting old, give us another TP for a change of scenery


----------



## cincyTX9

Hello everyone!
Long time reader, first time poster.

A simple question, I'm sure, but why would there be a difference in the TP results between the two tuners. Tuner 1 I get a 91 and Tuner 2 I get a 94.

Thanks and good luck on your quest to 3000!


----------



## cygnusloop

Brandon428 said:


> Yep,been watching it for the pass couple of hours and always stays between 95 and 99.


Are you watching with the screen that shows all TP's? It doesn't refresh.
The signal meter screen shows both tuners for a single TP, and it is constantly refreshing in realtime.


----------



## mstecker

leveled off at 75 for a little bit here...


----------



## cygnusloop

cincyTX9 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> A simple question, I'm sure, but why would there be a difference in the TP results between the two tuners. Tuner 1 I get a 91 and Tuner 2 I get a 94.
> 
> Thanks and good luck on your quest to 3000!


Just how hardware is. A few points of difference shouldn't be a problem.

And :welcome_s to the forum.


----------



## MAVERICK007

n2deep2bn said:


> have you been checking non stop? because it has went to zero a few times here


Dude, I've been checking every 15 minutes since 10PM EDT. 

Just curious if anyone else got a hit on TP 12???


----------



## n2deep2bn

im at 66 now


----------



## mstecker

and its gone... -0-


----------



## Brandon428

cygnusloop said:


> Are you watching with the screen that shows all TP's? It doesn't refresh.
> The signal meter screen shows both tuners for a single TP, and it is constantly refreshing in realtime.


No I'm watching the signal meter,just as im typing this it dipped to 86 for a second and then back to 95.


----------



## n2deep2bn

MAVERICK007 said:


> Dude, I've been checking every 15 minutes since 10PM EDT.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else got a hit on TP 12???


you probably missed the 0 then cause it was there


----------



## cygnusloop

MAVERICK007 said:


> Dude, I've been checking every 15 minutes since 10PM EDT.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else got a hit on TP 12???


Use the signal meter screen!


----------



## MAVERICK007

Earl was lurking on this thread for a minute or so. No comment on his 3,000 post "challenge"


----------



## n2deep2bn

just went to 94 here


----------



## cdizzy

Mine goes up and down. low as 33 and high as 84.


----------



## n2deep2bn

89 now


----------



## znth

I'm at 97 on both tuners, best signal yet!


----------



## caimakale

Nothing on TP12 in SLC, UT...only a 95 on TP 11.


----------



## Davenlr

Difference between two tuners could be the resistance in the cable, different length cables or a loose connector. Could also be one tuner isn't peaked correctly inside the box.

H20 with last weekends CE is refreshing the screen once a minute.


----------



## Brandon428

Hey TNT in HD....wooohooo. LOL


----------



## mstecker

56 here now


----------



## n2deep2bn

Mr.X said:


> Now what?


hd channels should be on shortly


----------



## cincyTX9

I never thought watching these numbers go up and down could be so addicting...or maybe it's the cough syrup kicking in.


----------



## Tbettini

n2deep2bn said:


> hd channels should be on shortly


Or not


----------



## n2deep2bn

im at 0 now


----------



## SParker

now my signal is gone.


----------



## mstecker

0 here as well


----------



## Brandon428

My signal is dead also.


----------



## n2deep2bn

MAVERICK007 said:


> :zzz: _*Time for some ZZZZZZZZ's!!!*_


yep later im off to bed


----------



## Tbettini

It ain't over till the fat lady sings! 
Has anyone seen Annie around?


----------



## SParker

When I do a scan the 0 kind of pauses on TP11


----------



## Davenlr

Uplink center probably had bets on how fast we would hit 3000, now they went home laughing.


----------



## superfan1

its back...

and I got new HD channels!!!!



Well maybe not new ones just yet....


----------



## Irish

It's baaack


----------



## Tbettini

Davenlr said:


> Uplink center probably had bets on how fast we would hit 3000, now they went home laughing.


Or they could just have taken a coffee break


----------



## Rob

Something is going to happen at the top of the hour.


----------



## EaglePC

98 on 103b TP11
Buffalo,NY
1:57AM East Coast


----------



## MikeR

superfan1 said:


> its back...
> 
> and I got new HD channels!!!!
> 
> Well maybe not jnew ones ust yet....


Looks like the D* engineers want to see us hit 6K, or at least stay awake for as long as they have.


----------



## Davenlr

Back again...


----------



## PR Buick

I've got 16  (near Denton, TX) If it stays that low tommorow (or, obviously, when the channels light up) then I'll start fiddling with things, though I have pretty much zero experience troubleshooting this stuff.


----------



## MikeR

Is it off again?


----------



## superfan1

PR Buick said:


> I've got 16  (near Denton, TX) If it stays that low tommorow (or, obviously, when the channels light up) then I'll start fiddling with things, though I have pretty much zero experience troubleshooting this stuff.


I wouldnt touch your dish untill the HD channels come on.. They are definatly doing allot of tweaking......


----------



## SParker

Bobbing between 58 to 60 here, the lowest I've ever seen it. Looks like 58 is the threshold where is can stay because what I figure is 57 I get not acquired.


----------



## Davenlr

We were all 90's nationwide. Now 90s east coast, 50 here, 16 in TX. Think they are testing the dynamic spot beams?


----------



## Brandon428

Im getting a weak signal 64.


----------



## superfan1

Looks like allot of people are getting the same readings right now.. You would think that is a good thing...

im getting the old 0 to 60 off and on right now...


----------



## PR Buick

superfan1 said:


> I wouldnt touch your dish untill the HD channels come on.. They are definatly doing allot of tweaking......


Yeah, that'll have to be my last resort. It's also possible that the B-band converters may be a little screwy back there. A while back, I couldn't get my HR-20 to boot up (after several resets) and the phone tech had me switch out the cables. Seemed to work, though I have no idea why. It's possible I might not have re-seated them properly...


----------



## cdavis0720

Earlier tonight was getting steady 96 on both tuners. Then about 15 minutes ago was getting either nothing or between 58 and 60 only on tuner 1 and nothing on tuner two.

In the last couple of minutes it seems to have gone to zero on both tuners BUT there is a delay in showing the zero on tp11 again only on tuner 1 no delay at all on tuner 2.

Carl


----------



## gregory

cdavis0720 said:


> In the last couple of minutes it seems to have gone to zero on both tuners BUT there is a delay in showing the zero on tp11 again only on tuner 1 no delay at all on tuner 2.
> 
> Carl


I get the delay on both tuners, 0 on both though.


----------



## cdavis0720

I'm guessing they are done playing with us for the night...... oh well it's progress I suppose!


Carl


----------



## Brandon428

Signals dead. I'm going to bed. Goodnight everyone. If any new HD channels pop up make sure to wake me.:sure: Later guys.


----------



## EaglePC

the party over?


----------



## superfan1

when the channels do come on.. will there be signals on more Transponders on 103b
then just transponder 11?


----------



## cygnusloop

superfan1 said:


> when the channels do come on.. will there be signals on more Transponders on 103b then just transponder 11?


They can fit several channels on one TP. So who knows...
Eventually, of course.


----------



## EaglePC

I'm back no not eagle
the tp11 thing-O 99 @ Buffalo,NY


----------



## JLucPicard

I think the techs are alternating pedalling the bike that powers the transmitter. Guy gets on, pedals strong for a while, signals in the 90s. Tires, begins to slow down, signal flutters in the 50s, 60s. He's done, time to switch to the next tech - signal drops to zero for a while.

Repeat thoughout the night....


----------



## Dolly

JLucPicard said:


> I think the techs are alternating pedalling the bike that powers the transmitter. Guy gets on, pedals strong for a while, signals in the 90s. Tires, begins to slow down, signal flutters in the 50s, 60s. He's done, time to switch to the next tech - signal drops to zero for a while.
> 
> Repeat thoughout the night....


+1 !rolling I think D is just having some fun with all of us 
We will get the HD channels when we get them--a watched pot never boils


----------



## Allstop

Hey all just got home from work and went from 80 to 97 now at 80


----------



## msmith198025

And its back yet again!!!!!!!!! they got an early start!!!!!!! only 65 here though


----------



## squarej

I was hoping for something more today.....

Jamie


----------



## FeelForce1

7:17 in Orlando 95 TP11 WOOT WOOT!


----------



## chiknwang

TP 11 @ 90% here in SC.


Still patiently waiting.....


----------



## Elistan98

95 in south east ohio


----------



## FeelForce1

It bieng active since last night is so much a gooood thing.


----------



## dnelms

94 on 103b TP11
McGee's Crossroads, NC (20 mi. oustide of Raleigh)
7:45 EDT


----------



## MAVERICK007

*Still a solid 95 on TP 11 in Virginia!*


----------



## DeanPSUpa

98% near State College, PA


----------



## MAVERICK007

DeanPSUpa said:


> 98% near State College, PA


Welcome to DBSTalk.com :welcome_s


----------



## FlyBono24

4:55 AM PST
TP11 is at 91%


----------



## Carbon

Man I hope Big Ten is in HD today!!!


----------



## reup

Kinda slow in here this morning, compared to the excitement of last evening...


----------



## Azdeadwood

96% @ 30.37N, -103.65W (Southwest Texas)


----------



## MAVERICK007

I saw BTN listed earlier this morning when looking at all channels. The channel isn't up yet, but it's on the list!


----------



## MAVERICK007

*Which new HD channels do you think will launch, first???*

*NGC, BTN, TWC???*


----------



## SteveHas

TP11 @ 91%
8:08 AM Eastern
Boston Area


----------



## smiddy

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Which new HD channels do you think will launch, first???*
> 
> *NGC, BTN, TWC???*


Good morning,

Did you stay up all night?

I'm thinking it will be THC, but who knows?


----------



## reup

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Which new HD channels do you think will launch, first???*
> 
> *NGC, BTN, TWC???*


I will just be glad to see one channel...then I will know the rest will follow...

:hurah:


----------



## mlcdorgan

103(b) TP11 at 95% here in Texarkana Texas (NE Corner of Texas)


----------



## jeffwltrs

99 here in East Central Ohio! That is about 3-4 points higher then last night.
BTNHD!!!!!!!! Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAVERICK007

smiddy said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Did you stay up all night?
> 
> I'm thinking it will be THC, but who knows?


'Morning!

No, got up about 6AM to see if there was anything to get excited about. 

Not yet anyway!!!!


----------



## Carbon

BTN would be the logical one to launch first.


----------



## jleupen

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Which new HD channels do you think will launch, first???*
> 
> *NGC, BTN, TWC???*


I think BTN and TNT (not really new channel, but on new Satellite).

Also, 98% on TP11 in Cincinnati.


----------



## macdawg

88%-90% on TP 11 here in Wash DC area. With overcast skies.


----------



## mitoca

Holy #^%!! 16 new pages since I checked last night, & broke the 3000 barrier. 95 here on TP11. When are they going to light up the rest of them?


----------



## gashog301

79,83 with cloudy skies here in Southern Maryland


----------



## sciullid

97 in Northern Virginia


----------



## harsh

Davenlr said:


> Think they are testing the dynamic spot beams?


The spotbeams on D10 aren't dynamic. They are somewhat aimable, but not like those of S1 and S2.


----------



## Steve Robertson

You people that stayed up all night really need some help but thanks for keeping an eye on things. What a bunch of sick BAS%^$DS on this site and I love it.


----------



## cybervet

Hi All !!

Are we excited yet !!!

Seriously, tho, do we really think they will flip the switch during the viewing day? I would think (IMHO) that they would not take the risk of interrupting service during higher viewing hours. More likely, in the middle of the night.

My $.02


----------



## cybervet

Oh yeah ...

I have 98% in eastern IA on TP 11

I'm being impatient too ...


----------



## BWELL316

Not to be a Negative Nancy, but I assume this means ANOTHER freakin CFB Saturday without Big Ten HD? My negative switch is now back in the off position, please excuse me. Let's all go back to being Positive Polly's now....:lol:

BTW I have an 81 on Transponder 11, do I win a prize?


----------



## Steve Robertson

I got an 80 here in Boston cloudy and light rain


----------



## ivoaraujo

95 on TP11 in Northeast Ohio - been on since last night
Go Indians!


----------



## LewG

Good Morning, tp11 has signal strength of 98-100 here in southern VA. Lew


----------



## BWELL316

Steve Robertson said:


> I got an 80 here in Boston cloudy and light rain


I'm in Maine, same weather, I am now also at 80. Perhaps we can split the prize...Oh whoops, back to 81.


----------



## Sirshagg

cbensinger said:


> Okay I'll make my contribution to 3000... 95/78 on TP11 here...


:welcome_s


----------



## Steve Robertson

BWELL316 said:


> I'm in Maine, same weather, I am now also at 80. Perhaps we can split the prize...Oh whoops, back to 81.


Sounds good to me I am just happy to get an 80 with weather we have


----------



## Sirshagg

jj4vr said:


> Are we there yet?


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

bbabu said:


> It's funny, I've lurked for an eternity (at least 18 month) - and it's a call-out like this that gets me to join up...
> 
> ... or maybe one too many scotches!


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

CTownPride said:


> I have 93 on tp11. Otherwise, goose eggs. I'm in Lubbock, TX


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

cygnusloop said:


> It's really great to see all you lurkers come out of the woodwork
> 
> BIGTIME :welcome_s to you all!
> 
> Now :listenup: , make a post every now and again, will ya?
> 
> :welcome_s:welcome_s:welcome_s
> 
> :up: :up: :up:


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Sirshagg

barger39 said:


> Long time lurker here. Got 75 right now here in Charleston,SC. Rain in the area currently, earlier the best I got was an 81.


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

macmantis said:


> I just reviewed Tom's satellite summary. The channel carrying capability breaks down to:
> 
> - S1 and S2
> 500 HD Local Spot Beams Total
> - D10
> 500 HD Local Spot Beams
> 75 CONUS HD
> - D11
> 500 HD Local Spot Beams
> 75 CONUS HD
> 
> It is interesting to see the retasked S1 and S2 do not have the same capability as D10 and D11. They still should have at least 200 channels available on S1 and S2. I wonder what percentage of the potential 500 channels did D10 lose. It has 55 spot beams and 15 spares.
> 
> MacMantis


Something must have changed because they claim 100 new HD by the end of the year and that's with only D10.


----------



## Sirshagg

n2deep2bn said:


> maybe playboyhd


:up:


----------



## say-what

Sirshagg said:


> Something must have changed because they claim 100 new HD by the end of the year and that's with only D10.


That's what they've always claimed for D10. 100 after D10. The 150 total by years end was what they claimed was with both D10 & D11 in orbit, since they determined D11 wasn't going to go live this year, they reverted to the 100 channels based on D10's capacity.


----------



## gibby289

Only getting 30% on TP11. I'm here in SE Ohio, just outside Columbus. Should I be concerned? Or should I just give it time?


----------



## Sirshagg

cincyTX9 said:


> Hello everyone!
> Long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> A simple question, I'm sure, but why would there be a difference in the TP results between the two tuners. Tuner 1 I get a 91 and Tuner 2 I get a 94.
> 
> Thanks and good luck on your quest to 3000!


:welcome_s


----------



## Bubba1987

Also in Charleston, SC DMA . 96 on TP11 tuner 1, and 97 on tuner 2. Light Rain.


----------



## ljnskywalker

93 on TP11, New York


----------



## HDTVFreak07

gibby289 said:


> Only getting 30% on TP11. I'm here in SE Ohio, just outside Columbus. Should I be concerned? Or should I just give it time?


Yes but that doesn't mean you got to call Directv now. If it is still low for the next 3 days, I'd be concerned. Might be an alignment issue.


----------



## Sirshagg

DeanPSUpa said:


> 98% near State College, PA


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

reup said:


> Kinda slow in here this morning, compared to the excitement of last evening...


:welcome_s


----------



## Steveknj

I'm getting 81 on Tuner 2 nothing on Tuner 1, should I be concerned? Cloudy, rainy day so that could account for the bad strength.

And BTW, I'll be upset if BTN is the one and only new HD we get today. I couldn't care less about college football.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

:crying:


Steveknj said:


> I'm getting 81 on Tuner 2 nothing on Tuner 1, should I be concerned? Cloudy, rainy day so that could account for the bad strength.
> 
> And BTW, I'll be upset if BTN is the one and only new HD we get today. I couldn't care less about college football.


----------



## Sirshagg

Wow, that was alot of activity here last night.
I'll bet Earl wasn;t counting on D* showing us activity on TP11 when he made the 3000 post comment.


----------



## smiddy

Sirshagg said:


> Wow, that was alot of activity here last night.
> I'll bet Earl wasn;t counting on D* showing us activity on TP11 when he made the 3000 post comment.


Yeah, probably not. But then again, I wouldn't put anything past Earl. !Devil_lol


----------



## Sah

Sirshagg said:


> Wow, that was alot of activity here last night.
> I'll bet Earl wasn;t counting on D* showing us activity on TP11 when he made the 3000 post comment.


I'm still not entirely sure what he was implying with that comment . . .


----------



## lordexter

97 on tp11 both tuners, near harrisburg, pa


----------



## henryld

Dang, thought this baby would be fired up by now. Setting at 95/95 here in Houston; same as it was when I signed off 8 hours ago.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

lordexter said:


> 97 on tp11 both tuners, near harrisburg, pa


103(b) transponder 11 : 94 signal

In Lexington, Kentucky


----------



## rrrick8

Sirshagg said:
 

> Wow, that was alot of activity here last night.
> I'll bet Earl wasn;t counting on D* showing us activity on TP11 when he made the 3000 post comment.





Sah said:


> I'm still not entirely sure what he was implying with that comment . . .


Pretty sure he meant that the new HDs were not going to appear last night, but they are real close. he was probably using the rate of posts prior to last night as his benchmark. Which of course accelerated to mach 4 speed after his post.


----------



## TARDIS

BWELL316 said:


> I'm in Maine, same weather, I am now also at 80. Perhaps we can split the prize...Oh whoops, back to 81.


I am in Bangor, ME and I am getting 83 on Tp11


----------



## Hoxxx

TP 11 has 80 all the rest are zero


----------



## harsh

Sirshagg said:


> Something must have changed because they claim 100 new HD by the end of the year and that's with only D10.


Nothing changed. It comes down to how they count channels. With both D10 and D11 in place, they will have the capacity for 150+ national HD channels. With D10 in place, they have half the capacity.

Where they are adding channels is by temporarily shutting down existing MPEG2 channels and replacing them with events. For NFLST SF subscribers, they are doubling their existing capacity on Sundays. For others, they are cutting it in half.


----------



## RD in Fla

gibby289 said:


> Only getting 30% on TP11. I'm here in SE Ohio, just outside Columbus. Should I be concerned? Or should I just give it time?


I woke up and saw the thread had exploded  . Checked 103b and only had 40 on TP 11. Went up on the ladder did some more fine tuning on the Slimline and improved my signal on all of the birds, with a 95 on TP 11 on 103b.  YMMV.


----------



## Elistan98

gibby289 said:


> Only getting 30% on TP11. I'm here in SE Ohio, just outside Columbus. Should I be concerned? Or should I just give it time?


Im a bit south of zanesville with 97.


----------



## Sixto

Good morning.

Day shift here, thanks for watching the night shift 

Still 72 here. Gotta tweak the dish.


----------



## pecasbo

:scratch:

(long time lurker here)

I guess I got caught up with the impending event, so I decided to test my
equipment and see if I saw a signal from D10.

I have 2 H20's and 1 HR20:

HR20: 97% on tp 11 103(b) -- both tuners
H20 #1: 97%
H20 #2: 0!!!!

do you guys think that I have a bad BBC on #2 or do I need to change the setup
of my receiver somewhat?


----------



## Azdeadwood

gibby289 said:


> Only getting 30% on TP11. I'm here in SE Ohio, just outside Columbus. Should I be concerned? Or should I just give it time?


I'm no expert but it sounds like you might be misaligned.


----------



## gibby289

RD in Fla said:


> I woke up and saw the thread had exploded  . Checked 103b and only had 40 on TP 11. Went up on the ladder did some more fine tuning on the Slimline and improved my signal on all of the birds, with a 95 on TP 11 on 103b.  YMMV.


Can you give me a quick tip on "fine tuning on the slimline" I don't have a tuner or anything. Thanks


----------



## rpgibbs

We have a Slimline dish and a HR20-700 and a HR20-100. Only getting 65 on 103(b) tp11 on both tuners. What is the proper alignment procedure for the Slimline dish.


----------



## gsa1

88 on TP 11 here on Long Island in NY


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

pecasbo said:


> :scratch:
> 
> (long time lurker here)
> 
> I guess I got caught up with the impending event, so I decided to test my
> equipment and see if I saw a signal from D10.
> 
> I have 2 H20's and 1 HR20:
> 
> HR20: 97% on tp 11 103(b) -- both tuners
> H20 #1: 97%
> H20 #2: 0!!!!
> 
> do you guys think that I have a bad BBC on #2 or do I need to change the setup
> of my receiver somewhat?


Did you do the channel 499 test on H20 #20?

If so what did you get?


----------



## Sixto

gibby289 said:


> Can you give me a quick tip on "fine tuning on the slimline" I don't have a tuner or anything. Thanks


Had started a thread ...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98802


----------



## jleupen

pecasbo said:


> :scratch:
> 
> (long time lurker here)
> 
> I guess I got caught up with the impending event, so I decided to test my
> equipment and see if I saw a signal from D10.
> 
> I have 2 H20's and 1 HR20:
> 
> HR20: 97% on tp 11 103(b) -- both tuners
> H20 #1: 97%
> H20 #2: 0!!!!
> 
> do you guys think that I have a bad BBC on #2 or do I need to change the setup
> of my receiver somewhat?


I am no expert, but I would definately try swapping the BBCs and see if the problem stays with the H20 or the BBC.

Also, I remember seeing a choice in the Satellite setup where you have to select what type of Dish you have (3LNB, 5LNB,etc.) Not sure if that matters or not...


----------



## pecasbo

BMoreRavens said:


> Did you do the channel 499 test on H20 #20?
> 
> If so what did you get?


"Searching for Signal..."


----------



## purtman

Azdeadwood said:


> I'm no expert but it sounds like you might be misaligned.


+1


----------



## henryld

Anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

pecasbo said:


> "Searching for Signal..."


OK. Instead of checking the transponders click on signal meter and go to that sat. Then change the transponder to TP11 and let it sit there for a few seconds.

Some have had to do that for the signal to show up.


----------



## JLF

harsh said:


> Nothing changed. It comes down to how they count channels. With both D10 and D11 in place, they will have the capacity for 150+ national HD channels. With D10 in place, they have half the capacity.
> 
> Where they are adding channels is by temporarily shutting down existing MPEG2 channels and replacing them with events. For NFLST SF subscribers, they are doubling their existing capacity on Sundays. For others, they are cutting it in half.


I believe the "experts" around here are saying upwards of 8 channels per transponder. They have 14 Conus transponders on D10. 8 x 14 = 112. Of course some of the bandwidth will be used for other things but they probably could get 100 channels up if they wanted to and could find 100 HD channels to actually put up.

Even 7 per transponder will give them 98. Of course picture quality may take a hit to get this many on but doubt if it would be any worse than what it is currently on D* or any other provider (Even OTA is compressing pretty bad in some areas)


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Does any buddy find it strange that we are only getting signals from transponder #11? I imagine they spent a lot of money getting this thing up there and would have thought they might be excited to test all of the conus transponders.

What is a transponder anyway, is each transponder its own transmitter?


----------



## Juppers

I predict TP4 will pop up sometime soon.

Random prediction, no inside source or other information than my own intuition.


----------



## RD in Fla

gibby289 said:


> Can you give me a quick tip on "fine tuning on the slimline" I don't have a tuner or anything. Thanks


Check out Sixto's thread and read the Slimline manual if you have one. I started with the fine tuning screws, but my real issue was my tilt, which the manual indicates should be fine tuned first.


----------



## hialoa

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> ....What is a transponder anyway, is each transponder its own transmitter?


 --- a self-contained channel that receives the signal and transmits it

--- still no test signals out here in Hawaii --- I hope their not forgeting about us


----------



## SteveHas

we've all been through this testing before
I bet it won't lead to channels today
I'm guessing, but I'll still bet its live on the 19th :nono2:


----------



## JDubbs413

SteveHas said:


> we've all been through this testing before
> I bet it won't lead to channels today
> I'm guessing, but I'll still bet its live on the 19th :nono2:


I would think they'd want to have them on if they could by tomorrow night when D* hosts that huge Emmy party.


----------



## hadji

TARDIS said:


> I am in Bangor, ME and I am getting 83 on Tp11


had 70 last night and now 50 with light rain. blahh. all my other stengths are high. need to tweak.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Hey everyone....new member here.

I've been watching along with you guys for the past few days and just got registered.

I'm showing 100 on TP11 down here in Florida.

Looking forward to some new HD!!!


----------



## Spike

hialoa said:


> --- a self-contained channel that receives the signal and transmits it
> 
> --- still no test signals out here in Hawaii --- I hope their not forgeting about us


Try reseting your box. Some of us had to do this to get the signal to appear. If you were receiveing a signal for national channels before, I would think you should be able to see the test signal now. You might be right, but give it a try. Can'thurt.


----------



## drisner

hialoa said:


> --- still no test signals out here in Hawaii --- I hope their not forgeting about us


Aren't most of the non-spotbeams transponders on D10 CONUS transponders? CONUS transponders AFAIK are 48 contigious states only. :-( I would love to be corrected on this if I am wrong.


----------



## bnglbill

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, that would be grounds for double checking BBCs, multiswitch, cables, etc. And calling DIRECTV before the rush!
> 
> On the HR20, test with both tuners.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I made the call and as I expected, the CSR had me go over all of my signals and she said they look great. Of course they're not going to look at the 103b. Hmm, how to get around that?


----------



## znth

I've had a solid 95 on both tuners in western NC this morning. Last night the signal would be in the 90's then fade to the 70's, then back up again, then completely off. Makes me wonder what they are doing now. HMMMMMMMM.


----------



## gspaul

Just had a "acquiring guide data" message pop-up...mmmmm:scratch:


----------



## DarkAudit

More Tea!


----------



## Hdhead

Well we are past #3000. Earl, eating a little crow for breakfast? !rolling


----------



## Xmaniac

Hdhead said:


> Well we are past #3000. Earl, eating a little crow for breakfast? !rolling


Yea and thats after they deleted several hundred post during the night.


----------



## DarkAudit

Hdhead said:


> Well we are past #3000. Earl, eating a little crow for breakfast? !rolling


CROW CASSEROLE

1/2 dozen crow breasts
1 qt. sauerkraut
1/2 dozen strips bacon
1/3 c. chopped onion

In skillet brown the crow breasts, then place them on a 1 1/2" layer of sauerkraut in bottom of a casserole. Cover each piece of meat with a strip of bacon and sprinkle the onion over them. Cover the breast with another layer of sauerkraut and pour sauerkraut juice over it. Bake two hours in oven heated to 350 degrees.

:lol:


----------



## twaller

Just like a watched pot never boils, I'm convinced that as long as I hang out in this thread we will never get more HD..........but it is very addicting!

97 on TP 11.


----------



## vandi

I should know this but I haven't had any coffee yet and cant find it in the 3000 odd posts.

Which sat should I be looking at to test tp11?


----------



## mhking

henryld said:


> Anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet?


Brat? Dog?

(oh, and popping 91 just outside Atlanta all morning)


----------



## chd176

I also have 95-96 on my HR20 on both tuners, this was from the H20.

Edit: The screen shot was taken about 10 minutes ago, ironically if you look at all the transponders at once I get 0's across the board. Also I was going to go into the HR20 to check the levels again and it said I had a conflict with signal testing at 9:40 am CST.


----------



## mhking

vandi said:


> I should know this but I haven't had any coffee yet and cant find it in the 3000 odd posts.
> 
> Which sat should I be looking at to test tp11?


103 (b) :icon_stup


----------



## 2Guysfootball

vandi said:


> I should know this but I haven't had any coffee yet and cant find it in the 3000 odd posts.
> 
> Which sat should I be looking at to test tp11?


103(B)


----------



## smiddy

!rolling


henryld said:


> Anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet?


----------



## smiddy

mhking said:


> Brat? Dog?
> 
> (oh, and popping 91 just outside Atlanta all morning)


He's refering to the Earl post about Annie, I think!


----------



## vandi

2Guysfootball said:


> 103(B)


gratzi

88/85 in houston.


----------



## henryld

smiddy said:


> He's refering to the Earl post about Annie, I think!


Correct!!!


----------



## TexasTodd

82% in Dallas. is that alright?


----------



## bbabu

TexasTodd said:


> 82% in Dallas. is that alright?


I know from previous posts, a number of us in the DFW area are receiving mid-90s.

In Frisco, I am still getting the following numbers:

HR20 1 - 95,95
HR20 2 - 94,96
H20 - 92

Although, even after the last update, my H20 is still "slightly" lower on signal readings than my HR20s.


----------



## TexasTodd

i should have said i have the H20


----------



## Brandon428

I'm getting 100 in lafayette,la


----------



## HIGHWAY

95 ON 103b TP 11 HR20 IN PA


----------



## Bathel

Is there a point to having 35 pages full of "I'm getting 103b TP11 @ 90%" ?

I mean, does this do anything for us? I'm not trying to be rude, just wondering if I'm missing something?


----------



## mhking

smiddy said:


> He's refering to the Earl post about Annie, I think!


Oh.

<Emily Litella>Never mind.</Emily Litella>

:grin:


----------



## Brandon428

It just gives us a picture of how things are progressing. If everyone is reporting strong signals and sustaining them then it shows that there getting closer to being finished testing.


----------



## jburroughs

Bathel said:


> Is there a point to having 35 pages full of "I'm getting 103b TP11 @ 90%" ?
> 
> I mean, does this do anything for us? I'm not trying to be rude, just wondering if I'm missing something?


Just the unbridled enthusiasm of D-10 being parked in position and the possibility of new HD channels very soon!


----------



## cnmsales

Hdhead said:


> Well we are past #3000. Earl, eating a little crow for breakfast? !rolling


Not yet, he will be eating plenty of it after Sundays game though :hurah:


----------



## Elistan98

also helps people in the same area make sure they have similar signal strength, if not it could indicate a need for peaking the dish


----------



## Paul A

How about it Earl...

Here anything yet?

The sun'll come out
Tomorrow 
So ya gotta hang on 
'Til tomorrow 
Come what may 
Tomorrow! Tomorrow!
I love ya Tomorrow! 
You're always
A day
A way!


----------



## whobear627

I thought D-10 was supposed to be parked at 102.8....it's only at 102.58...will they start broadcasting channels before it gets there?


----------



## henryld

Gives us something to do until college football games start at 11 CT.


----------



## Davenlr

Does two things for me...Shows me the conus coverage is fairly even, and tells me about 25 percent of the installers didn't aim their customers dishes very well.


----------



## Ken984

whobear627 said:


> I thought D-10 was supposed to be parked at 102.8....it's only at 102.58...will they start broadcasting channels before it gets there?


No its not at 102.58 N2y0 is using a tle that is more than 6 days old, the newest one we have is 4 days old but it is deifnitely not where they show it. It is more than likely parked at its final position 102.775.


----------



## whobear627

ok ken...thanks for the clarification


----------



## elric

98 on 103b TP 11 HR20 in Houston


----------



## ShiningBengal

chd176 said:


> I also have 95-96 on my HR20 on both tuners, this was from the H20.
> 
> Edit: The screen shot was taken about 10 minutes ago, ironically if you look at all the transponders at once I get 0's across the board. Also I was going to go into the HR20 to check the levels again and it said I had a conflict with signal testing at 9:40 am CST.


Same here. I have two HR20's and they each showed a signal strength of 99 on 103b TP 11. I also saw the "signal testing" screen at the same time.


----------



## gslater

whobear627 said:


> I thought D-10 was supposed to be parked at 102.8....it's only at 102.58...will they start broadcasting channels before it gets there?


It's already there. If you're looking at N2YO, that site is out of date.


----------



## MrDad0330

I am pullin g 98 on TP11 in Harrisburg Pa. What does that mean anyway?


----------



## ShiningBengal

JLF said:


> I believe the "experts" around here are saying upwards of 8 channels per transponder. They have 14 Conus transponders on D10. 8 x 14 = 112. Of course some of the bandwidth will be used for other things but they probably could get 100 channels up if they wanted to and could find 100 HD channels to actually put up.
> 
> Even 7 per transponder will give them 98. Of course picture quality may take a hit to get this many on but doubt if it would be any worse than what it is currently on D* or any other provider (Even OTA is compressing pretty bad in some areas)


I don't think compression is the issue with poor OTA PQ. Many HD locals split their available bandwidth up to 5 ways. In Minneapolis, PBS Channel's 2 and 17 do this. The PQ on 2-2, their HD channel, suffers from massive pixelization. The commerical HD channels 4, 5, 9, 11, and 29 also split the bandwidth, but often times they stop broadcasting on some of the sub-channels when prime time programming is on. The result is far less of a problem with pixelization. HD football games are flawless--at least as good on 4, 5, 9 & 11 on the MPEG 4 HD spot beam.


----------



## Ken984

I just emailed SpaceTrack about d10, maybe they can find out why there has not been a new tle.


----------



## markrubin

87% on 103b TP11 HR20 at the Jersey Shore


----------



## ShiningBengal

pecasbo said:


> :scratch:
> 
> (long time lurker here)
> 
> I guess I got caught up with the impending event, so I decided to test my
> equipment and see if I saw a signal from D10.
> 
> I have 2 H20's and 1 HR20:
> 
> HR20: 97% on tp 11 103(b) -- both tuners
> H20 #1: 97%
> H20 #2: 0!!!!
> 
> do you guys think that I have a bad BBC on #2 or do I need to change the setup
> of my receiver somewhat?


Why would the H20 have more than one satellite tuner? You can only watch one channel at a time. Are you sure you aren't testing an OTA tuner?


----------



## Interceptor

ShiningBengal said:


> Why would the H20 have more than one satellite tuner? You can only watch one channel at a time. Are you sure you aren't testing an OTA tuner?


I think he means he has two separate H20s.


----------



## Indiana627

103b TP11 97 all morning in Buffalo.


----------



## MIMOTech

93 Here in the Boston area in the rain.


----------



## TNUser

Finally figured out how to do this and I have 103b TP11 96 in Middle Tennessee on both tuners in my HR20 700 installed mid August. I am DirecTV customer since mid 1990's second year after DirecTV became available for NFL Sunday Ticket but now I have my very own hometown team -- Tennessee Titans -- and no longer have Sunday ticket. Originally from Louisiana so Saints was my favorite team and is still my favorite NFC team.


----------



## LameLefty

Still 96 here on both tuners in clear, cloudless weather - I'm satisfied.


----------



## iamcasacnu

92 on 11 103(b) Blacksburg, VA. .........TURN THE CHANNELS ON!!!!


----------



## dvelleco

Looks like the 103b TP 11 has been on continuously now for over 12 hours. Does that mean anything....like new HD channels are imminent?


----------



## LameLefty

Well, based on what Earl and then Tom posted late yesterday afternoon, I guessed sometime after primetime last night but before midnight. Others posted between midnight and dawn. Still others guess Sunday. So now I'm officially changing my vote to Sunday 6:00 a.m. Eastern.


----------



## butchd5

Ok guys, I am new to this so I appreciate any help. I have a 5 LNB dish, BBCs and an HR20. I just did my signal strengh test for 103(b) here in Kingwood, TX (just NE of Houston) and my reading is all zeros for first line (1-8), all zeros or N/A except the 3rd number on second line (9-16) and that third number is 95 and all zeros or N/A for the 3rd and 4th line. Is the 95 all I need or am I in trouble?
Thanks,
Butch


----------



## chaos671991

butchd5 said:


> Ok guys, I am new to this so I appreciate any help. I have a 5 LNB dish, BBCs and an HR20. I just did my signal strengh test for 103(b) here in Kingwood, TX (just NE of Houston) and my reading is all zeros for first line (1-8), all zeros or N/A except the 3rd number on second line (9-16) and that third number is 95 and all zeros or N/A for the 3rd and 4th line. Is the 95 all I need or am I in trouble?
> Thanks,
> Butch


Butch,

You are fine. You are getting 95 on TP11. That is the only one active so far.


----------



## Spike

Butch,

Directv is currently only testing on that one transponder that you are getting a reading from. All of us are looking at the exact same thing.


----------



## dbhsatx

I get a 97 on TP11 in San Antonio


----------



## warchickens

chaos671991 said:


> Butch,
> 
> You are fine. You are getting 95 on TP11. That is the only one active so far.


I'm only pulling a 9 on TP11 103B

so i guess I'm in trouble than.


----------



## dbhsatx

warchickens said:


> I'm only pulling a 9 on TP11 103B
> 
> so i guess I'm in trouble than.


Something's up there, maybe cables, dish alignment


----------



## butchd5

Thanks for the quick response and the help. Glad to know I will be ready. I am waiting like everyone else for this bird to get lit up!!!


----------



## henryld

LameLefty said:


> Well, based on what Earl and then Tom posted late yesterday afternoon, I guessed sometime after primetime last night but before midnight. Others posted between midnight and dawn. Still others guess Sunday. So now I'm officially changing my vote to Sunday 6:00 a.m. Eastern.


As I posted earlier; has anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet? If yes then it is sunday.


----------



## warchickens

henryld said:


> As I posted earlier; has anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet? If yes then it is sunday.


no but she was tap dancing so it must be getting close.


----------



## F1 Fan

95% here in College Station TX


----------



## slidey

94% on this beautiful morning in Minneapolis.

Let's do this!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I got a 100% in Harrisburg market, thats on 103B...11.
I just had my dish installed on Wed third one in 3 years


----------



## code4code5

I don't dare interrupt Mickey Mouse Clubhouse for a signal test... my three year old will never forgive me.


----------



## hialoa

drisner said:


> Aren't most of the non-spotbeams transponders on D10 CONUS transponders? CONUS transponders AFAIK are 48 contigious states only. :-( I would love to be corrected on this if I am wrong.


in Hawaii, HD has been unavailable without two 1.2 meter dishes

D10 is suppose to solve this --- Hawaii will now get all channels from 101 and 103
--- I guess this means a spotbeam from D10 (I hope ours is not one of those they are having trouble with)


----------



## Herdfan

My guesses are as follows:

Sunday 6:00am - standard time new channels have traditionally shown up

Sunday 11:30am - first of NFLST local shows start. They are flipping switches, so might as well add a few more

Sunday 12:00am - NFLST pregame shows start. If D* plans on killing TNT-HD, it would happen now, might as well light up TNT-HD on 245


----------



## DarkAudit

Watching tp11 is better than watching Pitt in *any* D.


----------



## loudo

DarkAudit said:


> Watching tp11 is better than watching Pitt in *any* D.


Watching tp11 is better than watching any college wanta bees, playing sloppy college football.


----------



## BillN96

94 on 103b (11) in Salt Lake City, UT.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I was hoping the Penn State game on the Big Ten Network would be the start of the new channels:grin: GO PENN STATE!!


----------



## rrrick8

henryld said:


> Anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet?


mmmm.










Anyone else get hungry?


----------



## saryon

I notice that they have complete HD guide data on my HR20 for TNT-HD and the HD Season Ticket stuff in the 700's through tomorrow, whilst they have got the "Programming will return later" guide data for DSN (224), INFO (227), CRTV (243) AAN (324), and turned off all the PPV. Maybe they're planning on something herdfan et al have been speculating on, or perhaps they just haven't pulled the guide data for the other channels.


----------



## henryld

:lol:


rrrick8 said:


> mmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else get hungry?


----------



## code4code5

That's too funny... I never even interpreted that as "brat"wurst.


----------



## bt-rtp

I'm getting 97% on satellite 103(b) transponder 11 at 12:45 PM. 

Level should get better tonight.


----------



## dbsdave

bt-rtp said:


> I'm getting 97% on satellite 103(b) transponder 11 at 12:45 PM.
> 
> Level should get better tonight.


I think 97 is more than good enough.


----------



## mstecker

I've been showing a good steady 85% for about an hour here in San Diego


----------



## PR Buick

I've still got a signal (103b/11) in the low 20's, holding pretty steady. I switched around the cables in back of my HR-20 (and made sure the B-band converters were seated properly)--no change. I took a look outside--it's quite the rat's nest of cables. One big 6>8 multiswitch, plus a 2>3 and 1>2 as well. I stared at the mess for a while, trying to make heads or tails of it...

It looks like the installer used the two smaller multiswitches to piggyback my cable internet signal on top of my satellite signal for one or two of our rooms. Being that we don't have a plethora of wall plugs, I'm not sure what else he could have done. But, from comments I've read here, those multiswitches might degrade the signal from 103b, correct? (I've got mostly mid 80's-90's on my other sat signals...) Not sure what to do here. (I know they're still testing, but I've seen signal reports from people near here who are getting it in the upper 90's. I've never gotten anything, even earlier in the week, above the 30's)


----------



## B Newt

got 78 on tp 11 103b


----------



## kevinwalton

96 solid here 35 miles east of Nashville


----------



## code4code5

PR Buick said:


> I've still got a signal (103b/11) in the low 20's, holding pretty steady. I switched around the cables in back of my HR-20 (and made sure the B-band converters were seated properly)--no change. I took a look outside--it's quite the rat's nest of cables. One big 6>8 multiswitch, plus a 2>3 and 1>2 as well. I stared at the mess for a while, trying to make heads or tails of it...
> 
> It looks like the installer used the two smaller multiswitches to piggyback my cable internet signal on top of my satellite signal for one or two of our rooms. Being that we don't have a plethora of wall plugs, I'm not sure what else he could have done. But, from comments I've read here, those multiswitches might degrade the signal from 103b, correct? (I've got mostly mid 80's-90's on my other sat signals...) Not sure what to do here. (I know they're still testing, but I've seen signal reports from people near here who are getting it in the upper 90's. I've never gotten anything, even earlier in the week, above the 30's)


Do you have a 5 LNB dish? Unless you have more than four lines running into your house, you shouldn't need a multiswitch. If you do have a AT-9 or AU-9 dish, your multiswitches might not be rated for the bandwidth necessary to carry the signals from 103(b). Do you get your locals in HD via satellite?


----------



## flashfast

I have 96% on TP 11 at 13:05 here in Delaware, Ohio. Still waiting for the new life changing HD channels to appear.


----------



## Ed Campbell

F1 Fan said:


> 95% here in College Station TX


My wife had to work, this morning; so, she calls me up to ask if the new channels are up, yet.

[And we both agree that Alonso shouldn't get a drive for the rest of the season.]


----------



## Jazzmo

Is 86 okay?


----------



## Reggie3

Mine bounces around between 76-79 on both tuners. Damn Good enough to work but not good enough to prevent rain fade on the days we don't get sun (300+ days of sun here/yr) So I will have D* back out to tweak this later. 

Alonso back to Renault I hope - sooner the better. Will Masa be able to cut off Alonso on the that wicked first turn


----------



## jeffwltrs

Herdfan said:


> My guesses are as follows:
> 
> Sunday 6:00am - standard time new channels have traditionally shown up
> 
> Sunday 11:30am - first of NFLST local shows start. They are flipping switches, so might as well add a few more
> 
> Sunday 12:00am - NFLST pregame shows start. If D* plans on killing TNT-HD, it would happen now, might as well light up TNT-HD on 245


I am with you HerdFan!


----------



## Doug Brott

I'm still going with the 17th .. don't want the new channels to mess up NFL ST and it's still before the semi-official release date of the 19th. Plus they can announce during the Emmy's (or at the party) that DIRECTV will have umpteen HD channels starting tomorrow.


----------



## RNRSC

I've got 0 in Columbia SC.????


----------



## JLucPicard

henryld said:


> As I posted earlier; has anybody heard that brat with the dog singing yet? If yes then it is sunday.


OMG - I must be hungry after being up all night playing with CEs and such. When I read the first post I saw this morning about the "brat and the dog", my mind went straight to tailgating food and didn't catch the "snot-nosed kid" meaning of "brat" - I was envisioning hot dogs and bratwurst!  Me best get some breakfast. :lol:

OK, posted before seeing #3187 and those that followed - at least I wasn't the only one!!!


----------



## bwaldron

Doug Brott said:


> I'm still going with the 17th .. don't want the new channels to mess up NFL ST and it's still before the semi-official release date of the 19th. Plus they can announce during the Emmy's (or at the party) that DIRECTV will have umpteen HD channels starting tomorrow.


Yes, I don't see them turning anything on during a weekend (but would love to be wrong).


----------



## saryon

rnrsc: something's wrong with your setup, either the bbc's or multiswitch.


----------



## kycubsfan

92% on 103º(b) Transponder 11 in Manchester, Ky.


----------



## coota

96 on both tuners, holding steady.


----------



## purtman

Did anybody notice there are only 173 active users on this link on a weekend yet there were over 330 yesterday during the "work" day? :lol:


----------



## ziggy29

purtman said:


> Did anybody notice there are only 173 active users on this link on a weekend yet there were over 330 yesterday during the "work" day? :lol:


I think part of it is people settling down to watch some college football, and also because fewer people expect any switches to be flipped over the weekend.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

As every day passes...9/19 is looking more like the right day after all, as far as activation of the new HD channels....


----------



## Steve Robertson

purtman said:


> Did anybody notice there are only 173 active users on this link on a weekend yet there were over 330 yesterday during the "work" day? :lol:


I am dedicated I do both work and at home and agree with CFB on right now I only come and check during timeouts and commercials untill 3:30 and the number of games increase and the beer starts flowing.


----------



## Elistan98

lots of people tailgating


----------



## Guitar Hero

TP11 103(b) *37-39%* both tuners. I'm pissed!

This the highest rating so far. I've had six workers out to my house to fix the damn dish. I've had problems with getting my HD channels in the past. Looks like they still didn't aim my dish correctly. Now I have to go through all that crap I went through before just to get them to come out here.

I watched the dish installation video, and the new Sat signal levels should be at least 60, while the other signals need to be 80.

Anything else I should look out for?


----------



## F1 Fan

Guitar Hero said:


> TP11 103(b) *37-39%* both tuners. I'm pissed!
> 
> This the highest rating so far. I've had six workers out to my house to fix the damn dish. I've had problems with getting my HD channels in the past. Looks like they still didn't aim my dish correctly. Now I have to go through all that crap I went through before just to get them to come out here.
> 
> I watched the dish installation video, and the new Sat signal levels should be at least 60, while the other signals need to be 80.
> 
> Anything else I should look out for?


Did you try your H20? It could be both BBCs on your HR20 or wiring. Try the H20. IF it is the same on there then it is the dish.


----------



## mika911

Reggie3 said:


> Mine bounces around between 76-79 on both tuners. Damn Good enough to work but not good enough to prevent rain fade on the days we don't get sun (300+ days of sun here/yr) So I will have D* back out to tweak this later.
> 
> Alonso back to Renault I hope - sooner the better. Will Masa be able to cut off Alonso on the that wicked first turn


I'm getting 75 in Southern California. Been this way since the initial first light up a few days ago. I haven't really seen anyone post more than this in So. Cal. so I am wondering what's going on? Unless we all have bad installers out here. ha-ha.

I don't want Alonso back at Renault. I love McLaren, and I want two good drivers even if they create conflict.


----------



## Grydlok

Reggie3 said:


> Mine bounces around between 76-79 on both tuners. Damn Good enough to work but not good enough to prevent rain fade on the days we don't get sun (300+ days of sun here/yr) So I will have D* back out to tweak this later.
> 
> Alonso back to Renault I hope - sooner the better. Will Masa be able to cut off Alonso on the that wicked first turn


Tweak one transponder? why?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

mika911 said:


> I'm getting 75 in Southern California. Been this way since the initial first light up a few days ago. I haven't really seen anyone post more than this in So. Cal. so I am wondering what's going on? Unless we all have bad installers out here. ha-ha.
> 
> I don't want Alonso back at Renault. I love McLaren, and I want two good drivers even if they create conflict.


You did not get your dish installed on a weekend did you?
my first 2 encounters with dtv were on weekends and I found out they use sub contractors. The one installer did not even have a proper ladder to get up on my roof and they came in a station wagon.:nono2:


----------



## LarryW

In Houston, 

95 on both tuners of my HR20 and 95 on my H20


----------



## HoosierBoy

Does anyone feel lie the bubble burst with the news of the 103B transponder problem?

I was really excited about 103b becoming active, then the announcement and now I feel a big let down.

Maybe once the channels finally show-up, the excitement will come back.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I am sure this has been asked before but why am I getting a 90 reading on Sat 1 and only 72 on Sat 2?


----------



## katlon

TP11 103(b)
95 on both my HR20 and H20

Greenville, SC


----------



## psternklar

93% on both tuners near Albany, NY


----------



## henryld

Steve Robertson said:


> I am sure this has been asked before but why am I getting a 90 reading on Sat 1 and only 72 on Sat 2?


Have you done the obvious; swap input cables then BBC's?


----------



## Steve Robertson

henryld said:


> Have you done the obvious; swap input cables then BBC's?


No I haven't done that yet as I am watching football right now so maybe tomorrow AM before football starts I will do it. All other birds the tuner's are equal in strength.


----------



## bwaldron

HoosierBoy said:


> Does anyone feel lie the bubble burst with the news of the 103B transponder problem?


Not me, no.


----------



## loudo

HoosierBoy said:


> Does anyone feel lie the bubble burst with the news of the 103B transponder problem?


Not really, many times these type problems can be trouble shot and corrected, with time. It shouldn't have any effect on the new nationals, but could effect future locals, if not worked out. But again, I am not an engineer on the project, just my observation from history.


----------



## henryld

Steve Robertson said:


> No I haven't done that yet as I am watching football right now so maybe tomorrow AM before football starts I will do it. All other birds the tuner's are equal in strength.


Sounds like you may have a marginal BBC.


----------



## wheelswagz

I have been occasionally looking at TP11 signal strength as well. On my HR20, the signal has been coming in significantly lower on Tuner 1 vs. Tuner 2 on my HR20. The tuners are very similar related to other satellites, but this only happens with 103(b) TP11. Tuner 2 = 80, Tuner 1 = 50, etc. Could this be related to a bad BBC even though they both passed the Channel 499 test?


----------



## PR Buick

code4code5 said:


> Do you have a 5 LNB dish? Unless you have more than four lines running into your house, you shouldn't need a multiswitch. If you do have a AT-9 or AU-9 dish, your multiswitches might not be rated for the bandwidth necessary to carry the signals from 103(b). Do you get your locals in HD via satellite?





code4code5 said:


> Do you have a 5 LNB dish? Unless you have more than four lines running into your house, you shouldn't need a multiswitch. If you do have a AT-9 or AU-9 dish, your multiswitches might not be rated for the bandwidth necessary to carry the signals from 103(b). Do you get your locals in HD via satellite?


Oh, sorry, I should have mentioned that. I've got a 5 LNB, + locals via satellite. We've got the HR-20 in our living room (with 2 lines), an older DirecTV Tivo unit in our bedroom (with 2 lines) and then another single line D* box (circa 2001) in the kid's room.

The only room where we're using the internet signal is the bedroom (I'm using a wireless router for our laptops). The arrangements of our cable runs is a little confusing, because each room originally only had one cable run. When we first had Tivo installed in the living room (with the older unit) the installer had to run another cable drop thru the attic.

There was another cable drop run a while back for the bedroom, so we could put our older single line tuner on a different wall. Now, we're splitting one of those (at the wall) to go to the modem and the other to go into the older, transplanted Tivo unit. (Confusing, I know...)

6 cable lines into house (4 built in original, 2 added)
3 D* sat receivers:
HR-20 (2 lines)
TIVO (2 lines)-- one line is multiplexed with internet cable
single line unit










































THANKS FOR THE INFO!!!


----------



## TheDurk

Steve Robertson said:


> No I haven't done that yet as I am watching football right now so maybe tomorrow AM before football starts I will do it. All other birds the tuner's are equal in strength.


Interesting--I'd say that makes a BBC the prime suspect. Switching leads before and after will tell...

henry got there first! sorry


----------



## trgonz

97 on both here in Frisco Tx.


----------



## Steve Robertson

TheDurk said:


> Interesting--I'd say that makes a BBC the prime suspect. Switching leads before and after will tell...
> 
> henry got there first! sorry


I justswitched the cables now 2 is higher than 1 so maybe the BBC is not that good I will put on another 1 as I have extras and see what happens. Thanks for the info.


----------



## RAD

PR Buick, if I were you I'd bite the bullet and just get a new run for your cable internet that's not shared, not worth any problems like what you have now. Also get rid of all those splitters, you can't use them on the output side of the switch, you need a direct run from the switch output to the input on each receiver.


----------



## TheMerk

PR Buick said:


>


OMG, that install is FUGLY! My wife would kill me if we had that rat's nest dangling off of the house!

Do yourself a favor and by a weather-proof enclosure for it.


----------



## DCSholtis

Got a 96 on TP 11 on Tuner 1 and Zero on Tuner 2. Both tuners pass the BBC test however.


----------



## cnmsales

I think ill call D* when I get home and order some extra BBC's.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Well I just switched BBC's and got the same result I think I have another 1 I will try.


----------



## loudo

PR Buick said:


>


I would have put that in the attic, if possible. There are a lot of possibilities for connections to get wet, in that setup.


----------



## saryon

Is the run with the shared cable-modem spliced into it the one with low signal on the tuner?

Also, IIRC, the ports on the WB68 should be used sequentially. I'd move a couple of the cables so that all used ports are consecutive.


----------



## PR Buick

RAD said:


> PR Buick, if I were you I'd bite the bullet and just get a new run for your cable internet that's not shared, not worth any problems like what you have now. Also get rid of all those splitters, you can't use them on the output side of the switch, you need a direct run from the switch output to the input on each receiver.


Yeah, I think that since I only use one drop for internet, and I have a stand alone drop already running to that location, I'll leave my back Tivo unit with just one line going in. (We rarely use it anyway). That should leave everything else coming out of the main multiswitcher outside. (bypassing the other two splitters). It'll just take some fiddling to sort out what's going where out there...

BTW-- now, when I try to change channels on my HR-20 it says, "Available tuners are recording. Select one of them to tune to _____." (Insert channel name). So yeah, testing is still ongoing. Might improve my situation a bit, but I think I'll still need to adjust that stuff first.


----------



## PR Buick

TheMerk said:


> OMG, that install is FUGLY! My wife would kill me if we had that rat's nest dangling off of the house!
> 
> Do yourself a favor and by a weather-proof enclosure for it.


Yeah, she's not a fan. Still wants to drop satellite. (Not happening, babe.) I got the standard, "When is it going to show high def?" when I first tuned it to HDnet last year. *sigh*


----------



## LameLefty

Guys this thread is growing too fast to follow and I've been busy with "real life" today. Also, the Tech Thread is archived so I can't post it there, but there are new TLEs today (still about two days old however, from Thursday). I apologize in advance if they have been posted already.



Code:


DIRECTV 10
1 31862U 07032A   07256.43469870 -.00000104  00000-0  10000-3 0   792
2 31862 000.0954 302.1924 0006074 320.9093 142.5880 01.00254676   700

I've PM'd Tom with it.


----------



## oakwcj

That TLE still shows the satellite too far west and with too much eccentricity:

1DIRECTV 10
Lon	103.0659° W
Lat	0.0696° S
Alt (km)	35 789.910
Azm	150.4°
Elv	41.8°
RA	11h 51m 32s
Decl	-5° 59' 21"
Range (km)	37 646.529
RRt (km/s)	-0.002
Vel (km/s)	3.075

Name	DIRECTV 10
NORAD #	31862
COSPAR designator	2007-032-A 
Epoch (UTC)	09-13-2007 10:25:57
Orbit # at Epoch	70
Inclination	0.095
RA of A. Node	302.192
Eccentricity	0.0006074
Argument of Perigee	320.909
Revs per day	1.00254676
Period	23h 56m 20s (1436.33 min)
Semi-major axis	42 170 km
Perigee x Apogee	35 766 x 35 817 km
BStar (drag term)	0.000100000 1/ER
Mean anomaly	142.588
Propagation model	SDP4
Element number / age	79 / 2 day(s)
StdMag (MaxMag) / RCS	N/A
Diameters	N/A
Satellite group	Geostationary


----------



## Steve Robertson

Well same result on the 3rd BBC so not sure what is going on


----------



## PR Buick

saryon said:


> Is the run with the shared cable-modem spliced into it the one with low signal on the tuner?
> 
> Also, IIRC, the ports on the WB68 should be used sequentially. I'd move a couple of the cables so that all used ports are consecutive.


No, it's on the Tivo unit in the back of the house. (not pictured) We rarely use it anymore (even moreso for the double tuner setup) My original install for cable internet actually ran a line around the perimeter of the house, to a corner my wife prefered the setup to be in. Since then, we've moved the computer to the opposite wall, with the original drop; that cable now splits between the Tivo unit and the cable modem. I think I'll just reverse things a bit and leave the added cable line dedicated to the modem and just one line (original/connecting to outside multiplex/dish) going into the Tivo. That should allow me to clean things up a bit outside a bit too.

Thanks!


----------



## lwilli201

Steve Robertson said:


> Well same result on the 3rd BBC so not sure what is going on


Must be something farther down the line on that cable. That feed seems to be the problem. If you have a multiswitch, and have an extra output, change that cable to a different one.


----------



## markrubin

Greetings

I have 2 HR20's and both are set up properly (I get readings of 86% on 103b TP11)

However on one HR20, I sometimes get the B Band Coverter is not connected screen: sometimes not

I have tried several different B Band converters and they seem to work when first connected: then when I check later, I get the warning screen

all are Rev 2 including some replacements recently received


----------



## lwilli201

markrubin said:


> Greetings
> 
> I have 2 HR20's and both are set up properly (I get readings of 86% on 103b TP11)
> 
> However on one HR20, I sometimes get the B Band Coverter is not connected screen: sometimes not
> 
> I have tried several different B Band converters and they seem to work when first connected: then when I check later, I get the warning screen
> 
> all are Rev 2 including some replacements recently received


To make sure that it is the BBC's, switch the BBC's between your two HR20's.


----------



## LameLefty

oakwcj said:


> That TLE still shows the satellite too far west and with too much eccentricity:
> 
> 1DIRECTV 10
> Lon	103.0659° W
> Lat	0.0696° S
> Alt (km)	35 789.910
> Azm	150.4°
> Elv	41.8°
> RA	11h 51m 32s
> Decl	-5° 59' 21"
> Range (km)	37 646.529
> RRt (km/s)	-0.002
> Vel (km/s)	3.075
> 
> Name	DIRECTV 10
> NORAD #	31862
> COSPAR designator	2007-032-A
> Epoch (UTC)	09-13-2007 10:25:57
> Orbit # at Epoch	70
> Inclination	0.095
> RA of A. Node	302.192
> Eccentricity	0.0006074
> Argument of Perigee	320.909
> Revs per day	1.00254676
> Period	23h 56m 20s (1436.33 min)
> Semi-major axis	42 170 km
> Perigee x Apogee	35 766 x 35 817 km
> BStar (drag term)	0.000100000 1/ER
> Mean anomaly	142.588
> Propagation model	SDP4
> Element number / age	79 / 2 day(s)
> StdMag (MaxMag) / RCS	N/A
> Diameters	N/A
> Satellite group	Geostationary


Yep, but it's also from Thu Sep 13 05:25:57 2007 CDT, so it's also two and a half days old. It's possible that they have gotten special temporary permission to "wobble" around a bit more for a few days to try to fix the problem. I understand that the issue might be a mechanical matter with one of the reflectors - sometimes a stuck retaining pin can be retracted or broken loose with repeated, prolonged heat or cold soaks. Perhaps those up-and-down signal readings we're seeing on tp 11 and times indicates wobbling the attitude of the vehicle or even side-effects of troubleshooting the other reflector. Alternately, they may not want to make any further tweaking burns until they're sure they can't fix whatever problem they have.

IF the problem truly is a reflector issue, and given that it's a coverage matter for certain spots aimed at one part of the country, I suspect that the reflector is not fully deployed (the Galileo probe to Jupiter had this same issue, but it was much more severe and not discovered until the probe was en route), then the vehicle is probably in an asymmetrical configuration and thus a bit more difficult to control - this is again pure, informed speculation. I have NO idea how the XIPS thrusters are aligned with respect to the expected vehicle center of mass, and I have no idea if my suppositions are the true story.

Anyway, just my thoughts for now. Back to football.


----------



## mndwalsh

103b

I am getting 50-51 on tuner 1 and not acquired on tuner 2

rebooted HR20 and same results, hopefully nothing to worry about but maybe I should order some extra bbc's just in case???


----------



## The Scotsman

I am seeing some inconsistent behavior on my three receivers.
103b tp11 is constantly visible at around 88% on my HR20-700.
H20-100 only sees 103b tp intermittently and has been absent for most of today. It does this on the signal strength page which shows all the transponders. But, if I select signal meter and view tp11 only, sometimes only that page will show a signal level. At this moment (3.15 pm ET), there is nothing from TP11 on my H20-100 and H20-600. Weird, weird, weird. TP11 was showing on my H20-100 last night. Bright and sunny here in north east PA.


----------



## ShiningBengal

slidey said:


> 94% on this beautiful morning in Minneapolis.
> 
> Let's do this!


You should tweak your dish alignment--I'm getting 99 on all 4 tuners (2 HR20's):hurah: on this beautiful afternoon in Minneapolis


----------



## Steve Robertson

lwilli201 said:


> Must be something farther down the line on that cable. That feed seems to be the problem. If you have a multiswitch, and have an extra output, change that cable to a different one.


Thanks for the advice as I forgot I had a connector on that cable and was able to get just enough cable to hook up without the connector now I have readings of 81 on 1 and 89 on 2 with cloudy skies I hope that is it plus I did move to another port on the switch

Thanks again


----------



## mndwalsh

ShiningBengal said:


> You should tweak your dish alignment--I'm getting 99 on all 4 tuners (2 HR20's):hurah: on this beautiful afternoon in Minneapolis


on 103b?

I am in eden prairie and just had my dish realligned 2 weeks ago, all other sigs are great but 103b is 50 on tuner 1 and nothing on 2


----------



## jcurrier31

Both of my tuners on my 600 have shown a constant 88. I check about every 20 minutes or so. I am here in Northern California, SF Bay Area. I am not seeing the fluctuation I keep reading about, but like I said, I am only checking every 20 minutes.


----------



## EaglePC

Eagle has been watching since 5am eastern on 9/15 solid signal of 103b tp11 @95 
10 hours going strong
Buffalo,NY


----------



## jcurrier31

I wouldn't recommend tuning your dish specifically to the 103B TP11. remember you still have to keep the balance between the 99 - 119 SAT tuning your dish to a specific TP on a specific bird could set you back considerately. you might get 99 on the 103 and end up bumping yourself down to 40 or so on the 119.


----------



## oakwcj

I agree that it's premature to tweak dishes based on a reading from one transponder. We don't even know whether the satellite is really geostationary. According to the most recent -- although not recent enough -- TLE, it isn't. And Lame Lefty has suggested the possibility that it may deliberately be "wobbling" to try to fix the spotbeam problem.


----------



## syphix

mndwalsh said:


> on 103b?
> 
> I am in eden prairie and just had my dish realligned 2 weeks ago, all other sigs are great but 103b is 50 on tuner 1 and nothing on 2


I'm getting 97 on four tuners (two HR20's), 80 miles west of the Twin Cities...you may need yet another realignment...


----------



## EaglePC

9/16 directv Emmy
what time and what channel will it be televised on ?


----------



## saryon

It's likely premature to tweak based solely on one transponder, but if you have people in close geographic proximity who are getting 20-30+ points higher on the same single transponder, it's also highly likely the dish isn't rotated just right and will need some tweaking. It's not like those who are suggesting tweaks are saying "you have 88, get it fixed" - some people are showing numbers in the 30s and 50s, for the same signal most are in the high 80s and 90s. Something isn't right there.


----------



## EaglePC

103(b) 
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 95 0 0 NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## vollmey

oakwcj said:


> I agree that it's premature to tweak dishes based on a reading from one transponder. We don't even know whether the satellite is really geostationary. According to the most recent -- although not recent enough -- TLE, it isn't. And Lame Lefty has suggested the possibility that it may deliberately be "wobbling" to try to fix the spotbeam problem.


Agreed, some of you need to stop freaking out about your dish alignment. Wait until D10 is live for sure and then be concerned. It will be ok, just relax watch some football and have an adult beverage.


----------



## rrrick8

EaglePC said:


> 103(b)
> 1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
> 9-16 0 0 0 95 0 0 NA NA
> 17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA
> 25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


I don't think so. :nono:


----------



## mndwalsh

saryon said:


> It's likely premature to tweak based solely on one transponder, but if you have people in close geographic proximity who are getting 20-30+ points higher on the same single transponder, it's also highly likely the dish isn't rotated just right and will need some tweaking. It's not like those who are suggesting tweaks are saying "you have 88, get it fixed" - some people are showing numbers in the 30s and 50s, for the same signal most are in the high 80s and 90s. Something isn't right there.


I dread having them come out for a 3rd time to allign, hopefully it is just misreporting at this point, guess I will wait until they are up and see what I get. Then call, have a no show, call again and get another credit. Story of my life but I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## ShiningBengal

jcurrier31 said:


> I wouldn't recommend tuning your dish specifically to the 103B TP11. remember you still have to keep the balance between the 99 - 119 SAT tuning your dish to a specific TP on a specific bird could set you back considerately. you might get 99 on the 103 and end up bumping yourself down to 40 or so on the 119.


I wasn't expecting my post to be taken literally. But seriously, I have at least one transponder on every bird I receive at 99 or better with the exception of 110, where the 3 transponders are at 92, 94 & 96.

I also have to admit I didn't aim the dish, but the guy who did install it said, "It doesn't get any better than this! If it were on one receiver, I might question the readings, but the two HR20's I have are within 1 point of each other on all transponders and both tuners.

Don't ask me why I don't have better things to do than chart signal strength of DBS satellites.:goofygrin


----------



## Steve Robertson

Don't ask me why I don't have better things to do than chart signal strength of DBS satellites.

No kidding I am with you on that at least I can watch football and this board at the same time.

Just opened my first beer with many more to follow. Wife is at the Sox Yankees game it is a nice quiet day here. Tomorrow she goes to the Pats game another quiet evening to look forward to.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Guys.. This huge balloon is ready for the Emmy's... Most of the new sponsors for the HD Channels are there. Tonight should be the night... Congrats.


----------



## EaglePC

rrrick8 said:


> I don't think so. :nono:


why is that ?

ooops sorry corrected

103(b) 
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 95 0 00 NA NA
17-24 0 NA NA NA NA 0 NA NA
25-32 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## saryon

He's nitpicking where you put your 95.


----------



## ShiningBengal

mndwalsh said:


> on 103b?
> 
> I am in eden prairie and just had my dish realligned 2 weeks ago, all other sigs are great but 103b is 50 on tuner 1 and nothing on 2


Yes, on 103b.

If you are getting nothing on tuner 2, do you get your locals dependably on both tuners? If not, perhaps you have a bad B-Converter. But I wouldn't worry about it quite yet. I was joking about having your dish realigned. Wait until you know you have a problem.


----------



## rrrick8

EaglePC said:


> why is that ?


I don't believe you're getting a 95 on TP12, that is why.


----------



## rrrick8

saryon said:


> He's nitpicking where you put your 95.


I wouldn't call it nitpicking when everyone and their mother are on here comparing signal strength on TP11, and you get someone posting that they are getting a 95 on TP12.


----------



## EaglePC

rrrick8 said:


> I don't believe you're getting a 95 on TP12, that is why.


tp11 i corrected it

and i need to say it is still weird to get tp11 signal and sat 103b still fails on repeat sat setup :grin:


----------



## donshan

oakwcj said:


> That TLE still shows the satellite too far west and with too much eccentricity:
> 
> 1DIRECTV 10
> Lon	103.0659° W
> Lat	0.0696° S
> Alt (km)	35 789.910


Thanks for the info. I am still learning from you guys. I put the TLE into my software The Sky and got 103.066 W which confirms your number.

Since the tech thread is closed , let me ask a question that is OT(?), if this could delay the startup of HD channels. This TLE and the DirecTV statement both indicate that D10 was not yet exactly "parked" at 102.775 W two days ago. Will that eccentricity have any effect on the timing of starting HD channels, and especially does this affect the aiming of the spot beams for when the first HD locals appear? If the eccentricity is too high, does it then take just a few hours (i.e. done already), or does it take many days to get D10 stable at the desired "geostationary orbit" at 102.775 W? I recall when D10 arrived at 102.6 W it took many days to get it fairly stable in testing positon.

I noted in the DirecTV statement about D10 they used the word *" geo-synchronous orbit"* instead of *"geostationary orbit"*. As I understand it, the difference is that a "geosynchronous orbit" is not exactly over the equator, so that D10 was still wandering back and forth in position due to that eccentricity. Also shouldn't that altitude be about 35786 km for D10 to be called "parked"?



> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Sept. 14, 2007--The DIRECTV 10 satellite, launched on July 6, 2007, has been successfully placed in* geo-synchronous orbit* and is currently undergoing in-orbit testing.


 OR, perhaps these details do not matter, and D10 is "close enough" to light up the national HD channels now. I hope so!


----------



## saryon

Yea, well, I have no idea why he decided to type out his entire signal screen when everything but 11 is 0, but it was quite clear what he intended in the post. A "Don't you mean 11?" instead of "I don't think so" would have sufficed...


----------



## EaglePC

saryon said:


> Yea, well, I have no idea why he decided to type out his entire signal screen when everything but 11 is 0, but it was quite clear what he intended in the post. A "Don't you mean 11?" instead of "I don't think so" would have sufficed...


type is all i can do so i be very long no hd yet to then you never know what eagle will do ,he works like beatlejuice:hurah:


----------



## 1948GG

saryon said:


> It's likely premature to tweak based solely on one transponder, but if you have people in close geographic proximity who are getting 20-30+ points higher on the same single transponder, it's also highly likely the dish isn't rotated just right and will need some tweaking.


The also obvious thing that I mentioned quite a while ago in one of the original threads on tp11/103b, is, what are you getting signal wise on your Ka HD locals, on either 99b or 103a? If one is getting those really peachy (95+) but somewhat low on the 103b, then....

Those without Ka HD locals have a bit of a quandry, and need to check (or try to) with levels of other folks in their 'local' area. But realize that a handful (3-5) points is not going to make much difference, easily the difference between the LNB's and/or curvature (or warpage) of their particular (AT or AU) dish reflector.

Hopefully, a couple more transponders will be fired up in the next 2-3 days; particularly as it would be fairly obvious that each 36Mhz Ka transponder is/would carry some 4 HD channels each, and more are going to be needed, even for the 'initial' roll-out of some 10+ channels.

If, of course, folks would post the level they are getting on their Ka locals, that would give a much more accurate baseline to what they are getting; no telling, without that, what the readings are telling anyone, except of course for those in the high 90's, which we can figure are well tweaked dishes and equipment.


----------



## mndwalsh

Steve Robertson said:


> Don't ask me why I don't have better things to do than chart signal strength of DBS satellites.
> 
> No kidding I am with you on that at least I can watch football and this board at the same time.
> 
> Just opened my first beer with many more to follow. Wife is at the Sox Yankees game it is a nice quiet day here. Tomorrow she goes to the Pats game another quiet evening to look forward to.


GO YANKS!


----------



## FeelForce1

Crap!! Just called game timeout for lightning. UCF vs Texas


----------



## mndwalsh

ShiningBengal said:


> Yes, on 103b.
> 
> If you are getting nothing on tuner 2, do you get your locals dependably on both tuners? If not, perhaps you have a bad B-Converter. But I wouldn't worry about it quite yet. I was joking about having your dish realigned. Wait until you know you have a problem.


everything else is solid, no problem with locals on both tuners


----------



## Alan Gordon

1948GG said:


> Hopefully, a couple more transponders will be fired up in the next 2-3 days; particularly as it would be fairly obvious that each 36Mhz Ka transponder is/would carry some 4 HD channels each, and more are going to be needed, even for the 'initial' roll-out of some 10+ channels.


Actually, we expect 8 - 10 HD channels will fit on a single KA transponder, so it really just depends on how many channels DirecTV intends to start with...

~Alan


----------



## Steve Robertson

mndwalsh said:


> GO YANKS!


Now that is just wrong


----------



## oakwcj

donshan said:


> Thanks for the info. I am still learning from you guys. I put the TLE into my software The Sky and got 103.066 W which confirms your number.
> 
> Since the tech thread is closed , let me ask a question that is OT(?), if this could delay the startup of HD channels. This TLE and the DirecTV statement both indicate that D10 was not yet exactly "parked" at 102.775 W two days ago. Will that eccentricity have any effect on the timing of starting HD channels, and especially does this affect the aiming of the spot beams for when the first HD locals appear? If the eccentricity is too high, does it then take just a few hours (i.e. done already), or does it take many days to get D10 stable at the desired "geostationary orbit" at 102.775 W? I recall when D10 arrived at 102.6 W it took many days to get it fairly stable in testing positon.
> 
> I noted in the DirecTV statement about D10 they used the word *" geo-synchronous orbit"* instead of *"geostationary orbit"*. As I understand it, the difference is that a "geosynchronous orbit" is not exactly over the equator, so that D10 was still wandering back and forth in position due to that eccentricity. Also shouldn't that altitude be about 35786 km for D10 to be called "parked"?
> 
> OR, perhaps these details do not matter, and D10 is "close enough" to light up the national HD channels now. I hope so!


I don't know if they're using the terms with their technical definitions, but a geostationary orbit must be circular, while a geosynchronous orbit has the same period as the earth's rotation, but may be elliptical. It's clearly elliptical as of the last TLE, but we really have no idea what it's doing in real time. My guess would be that it's close enough to go live, although it's not quite where the FCC requires it to be, or at least it wasn't two days ago.


----------



## henryld

FeelForce1 said:


> Crap!! Just called game timeout for lightning. UCF vs Texas


Yea, I'm watching that game to and PGA golf. Miss DLB's. Ops, let the flaming begin.:nono2:


----------



## pg2724

Go Yankees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mndwalsh

Steve Robertson said:


> Now that is just wrong


sorry not having a good day, had to take it out on someone

my in-laws are coming over and I haven't had a beer yet today, twins are in a tail spin, gophers are losing to Florida Alantic, Vikings well....... good to see the cubs win and hockey is about to start


----------



## Ken984

The period of the orbit is close to what it should be, so it should not be moving around too much. 1436.33 vs 1436.10(derived from D4S). Although that eccentricity is way out there, maybe we will get another tle soon.


----------



## EaglePC

is this sat going like 50 miles an hour today?


----------



## PWenger

Okay, I have 2 units, a H20 and an HR20, and I am not getting above 50 on any tuner on TP11 on 103b. Should gut wrenching panic be setting in, or should I just join the masses and wait til the channels light up? I am in PA, about 30 miles west of Philadelphia.


----------



## LameLefty

PWenger said:


> Okay, I have 2 units, a H20 and an HR20, and I am not getting above 50 on any tuner on TP11 on 103b. Should gut wrenching panic be setting in, or should I just join the masses and wait til the channels light up? I am in PA, about 30 miles west of Philadelphia.


No panic but I'd at least plan on getting a tech out there to tweak in the next week or two if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself.


----------



## Steve Robertson

mndwalsh said:


> sorry not having a good day, had to take it out on someone
> 
> my in-laws are coming over and I haven't had a beer yet today, twins are in a tail spin, gophers are losing to Florida Alantic, Vikings well....... good to see the cubs win and hockey is about to start


I think you need to go out to a bar


----------



## Steve Robertson

pg2724 said:


> Go Yankees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have to be honest with you I really don't care who wins as of right now it is football season BB is only a vehicle to get me to football. I haven't even checked the score.


----------



## khoyme

mndwalsh said:


> on 103b?
> 
> I am in eden prairie and just had my dish realligned 2 weeks ago, all other sigs are great but 103b is 50 on tuner 1 and nothing on 2


In Plymouth - getting 98 on both tuners for my HR20, 100 on the H20. Haven't fired up the HT to see what that HR20 is getting, but I am believing that the "great alignment" the installer told me he got in early August is true.


----------



## mndwalsh

khoyme said:


> In Plymouth - getting 98 on both tuners for my HR20, 100 on the H20. Haven't fired up the HT to see what that HR20 is getting, but I am believing that the "great alignment" the installer told me he got in early August is true.


just in case I just scheduled a tech to come out again on Friday, hopefully I will not need it.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Guys.. This huge balloon is ready for the Emmy's... Most of the new sponsors for the HD Channels are there. Tonight should be the night... Congrats.


Don't believe the articles written by non-geeks. It's not a balloon - it's an air-supported structure that happens to be cut and formed in the shape of a balloon. They've been around for decades.


----------



## loudo

While we are all waiting, I just noticed this. On your HR20 go to category search, select Movies, then drama. My list brings up all of the regular Movies that are drama, but also a bunch of 2 and 3 minute movie previews that are listed as on channel 9980. Any ideas what there are? These will come up before your regular channels.

This only shows up on my HR20, not on the H20, so I was wondering if it had something to do with VOD, but is listed as movies. They are movie previews, but I was wondering where they are coming from. All have the same channel number.


----------



## lwilli201

loudo said:


> While we are all waiting, I just noticed this. On your HR20 go to category search, select Movies, then drama. My list brings up all of the regular Movies that are drama, but also a bunch of 2 and 3 minute movie previews that are listed as on channel 9980. Any ideas what there are? These will come up before your regular channels.
> 
> This only shows up on my HR20, not on the H20, so I was wondering if it had something to do with VOD, but is listed as movies. They are movie previews, but I was wondering where they are coming from. All have the same channel number.


Not sure what is going on but Channel 9980 is the channel shown when I get the Conflict message. I got a bunch of conflict messages yesterday around noon. The shows being recorded were very short.


----------



## smiddy

code4code5 said:


> I don't dare interrupt Mickey Mouse Clubhouse for a signal test... my three year old will never forgive me.


My four year old would do the same for Noggin...


----------



## Dolly

Well on TP11 on Tuner 1 I have 96 and on TP11 on Tuner 2 I have 97. And what if anything this means I have no idea


----------



## smiddy

lwilli201 said:


> Not sure what is going on but Channel 9980 is the channel shown when I get the Conflict message. I got a bunch of conflict messages yesterday around noon. The shows being recorded were very short.


They may be those Show Cases?


----------



## Steve Robertson

Dolly said:


> Well on TP11 on Tuner 1 I have 96 and on TP11 on Tuner 2 I have 97. And what if anything this means I have no idea


It means you are the hottest woman on DBS


----------



## henryld

:lol:


Steve Robertson said:


> It means you are the hottest woman on DBS


----------



## lwilli201

smiddy said:


> They may be those Show Cases?


No, all Movie trailers. They do not show in Show Cases. The descriptions says that they were recorded.


----------



## Koyukon

97 in South Ga.


----------



## Koyukon

you see that's why i never post anywhere. i always kill the thread.


----------



## JLF

oakwcj said:


> That TLE still shows the satellite too far west and with too much eccentricity:
> 
> 1DIRECTV 10
> Lon	103.0659° W
> Lat	0.0696° S


Ok a question for you all.

By my understanding of the TLE is that it is from a point of time and tells us what the bird was doing in a very small splice of time.

So if you plug in a tle it is only completely accurate for that moment in time.

If you plug in the tle in a Orbitron it will give you a location similiar to above (Depending on when you look at it) because it is adjusting it to real time based on the data from that small splice in time.

So we probably should be looking at where the bird was at that moment as well as where it is headed (which would be similar to above).

I put in the tle and backed up the time to 2007-09-13 07:25:55 which I believe is about the time it was taken.

The location I get is:

1DIRECTV 10
Lon	102.8210° W
Lat	0.0570° N

Which is closer to the assigned location of 102.775 so the bird probably didn't head as far west as indicated by the location at the top.

Am I accurate in my thinking or way off base?


----------



## Smuuth

Koyukon said:


> you see that's why i never post anywhere. i always kill the thread.


If only....


----------



## LameLefty

JLF said:


> Ok a question for you all.
> 
> By my understanding of the TLE is that it is from a point of time and tells us what the bird was doing in a very small splice of time.


A two-line element set is theoretically accurate forever - it's a mathematically-complete description of an orbit around the earth. Once it's generated, assuming it's accurate, you can use it to predict an orbit that day, next week, or next year.

The problem is, the mathematical models are never perfect, and satellites are affected by a wide variety of external and internal factors (not the least of which is their own maneuvering!), and so TLE's need to be refreshed and updated over time to keep them accurate. Even GSO comsats, as high as stable as they are, need to tweak their orbits a bit routinely to stay in their slots, so Space Command issues updates when things change enough to warrant it.

However, for some reason USSPACECOM isn't updating elsets for D10 as often as we would expect, and so that makes our position and orbital predictions suspect. As I noted above, the element set released today is pretty old. In about 25 minutes, it'll be a full 2.5 days old. Why the delay? No one knows.


----------



## JLF

LameLefty said:


> A two-line element set is theoretically accurate forever - it's a mathematically-complete description of an orbit around the earth. Once it's generated, assuming it's accurate, you can use it to predict an orbit that day, next week, or next year.
> 
> The problem is, the mathematical models are never perfect, and satellites are affected by a wide variety of external and internal factors (not the least of which is their own maneuvering!), and so TLE's need to be refreshed and updated over time to keep them accurate. Even GSO comsats, as high as stable as they are, need to tweak their orbits a bit routinely to stay in their slots, so Space Command issues updates when things change enough to warrant it.
> 
> However, for some reason USSPACECOM isn't updating elsets for D10 as often as we would expect, and so that makes our position and orbital predictions suspect. As I noted above, the element set released today is pretty old. In about 25 minutes, it'll be a full 2.5 days old. Why the delay? No one knows.


Ok I understand that. I probably didn't complete my thought completely. 

If it continues doing as it was than it would be accurate. I would have to think at this point they are probably still trying to make adjustments on the bird. So it probably has not continued doing the same thing as it was doing for the last two days which makes them suspect as you stated.

I was just wondering if it was more accurate to say where it was at that moment in time as well as where it would be now according to the tle.

Edit: And note that I am not much better with words than the Eagle is.


----------



## LameLefty

> I was just wondering if it was more accurate to say where it was at that moment in time as well as where it would be now according to the tle.


Yes, exactly. If we plugged that date and time into our orbital prediction programs, we could see where it was Thursday morning. We just have no idea what has gone on with it since then.


----------



## JLF

LameLefty said:


> Yes, exactly. If we plugged that date and time into our orbital prediction programs, we could see where it was Thursday morning. We just have no idea what has gone on with it since then.


ok thanks


----------



## Sirshagg

rpgibbs said:


> We have a Slimline dish and a HR20-700 and a HR20-100. Only getting 65 on 103(b) tp11 on both tuners. What is the proper alignment procedure for the Slimline dish.


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

rrrick8 said:


> Pretty sure he meant that the new HDs were not going to appear last night, but they are real close. he was probably using the rate of posts prior to last night as his benchmark. Which of course accelerated to mach 4 speed after his post.


Exactly


----------



## Sirshagg

TheDudeAbides said:


> Hey everyone....new member here.
> 
> I've been watching along with you guys for the past few days and just got registered.
> 
> I'm showing 100 on TP11 down here in Florida.
> 
> Looking forward to some new HD!!!


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

smiddy said:


> He's refering to the Earl post about Annie, I think!


Oh! now i get it.


----------



## Sirshagg

Paul A said:


> How about it Earl...
> 
> Here anything yet?
> 
> The sun'll come out
> Tomorrow
> So ya gotta hang on
> 'Til tomorrow
> Come what may
> Tomorrow! Tomorrow!
> I love ya Tomorrow!
> You're always
> A day
> A way!


:welcome_s
I like the spirit.


----------



## Sirshagg

slidey said:


> 94% on this beautiful morning in Minneapolis.
> 
> Let's do this!


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

Jazzmo said:


> Is 86 okay?


I sure hope so, cuz i only got 85 on mine and 103a comes in at 99-100 so i don;t think it needs to be reaimed.


----------



## FlyBono24

Why would they leave that transponder on all day, unless they were planning something soon?

Maybe we're closer than we think.


----------



## Koyukon

i hope so!


----------



## Sirshagg

EaglePC said:


> Eagle has been watching since 5am eastern on 9/15 solid signal of 103b tp11 @95
> 10 hours going strong
> Buffalo,NY


Eagle should see a mental health professional if he has been looking at a signal meter for that long. :lol:


----------



## noneroy

FlyBono24 said:


> Why would they leave that transponder on all day, unless they were planning something soon?
> 
> Maybe we're closer than we think.


Right. These things have finite power so if they are running TP11 for 24 hours, we have to be close to something coming down that 'tube'.

So Earl, are you hearing Annie sing yet? 

(Remember what Earl said, he might not say yes....but he might not say no....and if he doesn't say no....you might infer something from that).

Having said that, I'd be skeptical of sunday just because of how much D* has going that day with STSF......it'd be all kinds of bad if that got screwed up.....i'm moving my bet to Monday.....I'm willing to bet TP11 has stuff on it, and if you have a special card you'll be able to see that stuff at the Emmys.


----------



## FlyBono24

*Waiting for Earl to come in and say "No" and then the thread is empty again for the rest of the night*



:lol:


----------



## twaller

Why would D* shut down TNTHD again if they didn't have to?
It makes sense to use D10, if for nothing else, for TNTHD. If not D* will have another "black eye" from Swanni.


----------



## noneroy

twaller said:


> Why would D* shut down TNTHD again if they didn't have to?
> It makes sense to use D10, if for nothing else, for TNTHD. If not D* will have another "black eye" from Swanni.


I know we are not supposed to bash people, so I'll be delicate about this.

Swanni is a moron.

He's just stirring the pot and trying to get hits to his site. Yes, people lost TNTHD for a couple hours and missed Stretch-O-Vision. Someone did the math and worked out that DirecTV owes you about $1 for that outage.

People just see it as an excuse to get free stuff from D*. Which will completely screw them if they actually NEED a credit from D* at some point.

I agree, that is probably a priority, but not because dude and his poorly thought-out blog.


----------



## jcurrier31

Sorry to get a little off topic but I did the math:

18 hours of missing TNTHD
$10 a month for HD
13 channels = 9360 hours of HD a month
$ 1.00 is 936 hours
18 hours missing is about :
$0.0192

Less than 2 cents!


----------



## noneroy

http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=98915

Earl has already said Annie won't be singing today.

God. What would be the odds of D* going live with the channels when they actually claimed......that'd be messed up.


----------



## donshan

noneroy said:


> Right. These things have finite power so if they are running TP11 for 24 hours, we have to be close to something coming down that 'tube'.
> .


D10 is designed to run all the transponders on solar power at the same time for all the channels it was designed for, and to keep doing so for its 15 year life or longer. I don't read anything into them leaving TP 11 on. My guess is they are collecting reception strength data all over North America using TP 11. Perhaps this is why I have been getting "signal testing" screens blocking access to the tuners both yesterday and this morning. Many have seen this message.

Maybe they will turn on a few HD channels with just one transponder, but I am looking for more. If we suddenly see several more TPs light up, then I will get excited.


----------



## Paul A

Can anybody tell me what's up with the guide. I've got 5 channel 4s and many of them say searching for sat 711.

Paul


----------



## Paul A

Let's try it again. New to posting pictures.


----------



## dbsdave

Paul A said:


> Can anybody tell me what's up with the guide. I've got 5 channel 4s and many of them say searching for sat 711.
> 
> Paul


Um, for some reason OTA, antenna channels have been added to your guide, the ones in the darker color.


----------



## cdavis0720

Paul A said:


> Let's try it again. New to posting pictures.


Looks like you have an OTA hooked up (or said you do in setup) First channel 4 is probably HD local via D*, Second is SD local via D*. Next three are via the over the air antenna, main channel and whatever sub channels are available. If it is the last three giving you the searching for Satellite message then perhaps there really isn't an antenna hooked up??????

Carl


----------



## TheMerk

Paul A said:


> Let's try it again. New to posting pictures.


KNBC = HD Local through D*
LA4 = SD Local through D*
4-1, 4-2, 4-4 = HD Local and Sub Channels via OTA

BTW, what do you see on 4-4? Raw News Feed sounds cool to me!


----------



## superfan1

Paul A said:


> Let's try it again. New to posting pictures.


Looks like your OTA Local stations to me....

I know here in my area.. The locals on OTA have been moving around allot lately... many of the same channel are on diffrent sub stations...


----------



## ITrot

Paul A said:


> Let's try it again. New to posting pictures.


KTLA is your local station in HD from Directv.
LA4 is your local station in SD from Directv.
The other 3 are your local station from your over the air antenna.


----------



## Paul A

dbsdave said:


> Um, for some reason OTA, antenna channels have been added to your guide, the ones in the darker color.


Uh oh, my bad. While fiddling around with everything I bet I redid the sat setup.

I'm so caught up in all the excitement and anticipation when I saw something new I freaked.

Back to our regularly scheduled musical - Annie in HD

:grin:

Paul


----------



## bbaleno

jcurrier31 said:


> Sorry to get a little off topic but I did the math:
> 
> 18 hours of missing TNTHD
> $10 a month for HD
> 13 channels = 9360 hours of HD a month
> $ 1.00 is 936 hours
> 18 hours missing is about :
> $0.0192
> 
> Less than 2 cents!


I guess they want their 2 cents worth


----------



## mhking

TheMerk said:


> KNBC = HD Local through D*
> LA4 = SD Local through D*
> 4-1, 4-2, 4-4 = HD Local and Sub Channels via OTA
> 
> BTW, what do you see on 4-4? Raw News Feed sounds cool to me!


KNBC's News Raw is an online/on-air news channel that carries a fair amount of raw footage...


----------



## RaiderEd

Alot of other sites seem to be holding to the 9/19 date, but I was still holding out hope for word from Earl, but his "no" post seals it for me, the 19th (or later?) it is. 

I've been lurking for a long time, I originally stumbled upon this site because I was looking for help with my HD/DVR, and I'm glad that I did. This site was, and has been since, very helpful in all things DirecTv. You guys are great.
Ed


----------



## StanO

I believe I read this somewhere, but I'll ask again. I have all 0's on 103a, 88 on 103b. Should I have numbers on 103a? I live in Louisville and we do not have locals in HD yet, DMA #48 BTW. So, I shouldn't have anything there, right?


----------



## lwilli201

RaiderEd said:


> Alot of other sites seem to be holding to the 9/19 date, but I was still holding out hope for word from Earl, but his "no" post seals it for me, the 19th (or later?) it is.
> 
> I've been lurking for a long time, I originally stumbled upon this site because I was looking for help with my HD/DVR, and I'm glad that I did. This site was, and has been since, very helpful in all things DirecTv. You guys are great.
> Ed


:welcome_s :welcome_s

Welcome to DBSTalk.com


----------



## BobbyK

StanO said:


> I believe I read this somewhere, but I'll ask again. I have all 0's on 103a, 88 on 103b. Should I have numbers on 103a? I live in Louisville and we do not have locals in HD yet, DMA #48 BTW. So, I shouldn't have anything there, right?


Your ok.


----------



## STEVEN-H

StanO said:


> I believe I read this somewhere, but I'll ask again. I have all 0's on 103a, 88 on 103b. Should I have numbers on 103a? I live in Louisville and we do not have locals in HD yet, DMA #48 BTW. So, I shouldn't have anything there, right?


I am in Louisville also. On 103A I have 40 0 53 0 42 0 0. On 103B I have 96 on transponder 11.


----------



## purtman

pg2724 said:


> Go Yankees !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


+1


----------



## 2Guysfootball

mndwalsh said:


> GO YANKS!


Red Soxs WIN 10-1 yankees [email protected]#k!!!!!!!!!!:lol: (today)


----------



## henryld

Sirshagg said:


> Oh! now i get it.


Dang!!! Can't believe my brat with the dog post singing yet is getting so much play. Now if only Annie would sing and we could get this show on the road.


----------



## Steve Robertson

purtman said:


> +1


As we say in Boston Yankees SUCK

I am not a big BB fan but I have to say the Yankees are done. Move on to your football team of choice and I hope it isn't the Jets unless you are looking for the # 1 pick in the draft.


----------



## purtman

Steve Robertson said:


> Now that is just wrong


-1


----------



## purtman

2Guysfootball said:


> Red Soxs WIN 10-1 yankees [email protected]#k!!!!!!!!!!:lol: (today)


Another classy Red Sox' response. Their first September win over the Yankees since 2005. We all know how this will end up ....

No. 27 World Title and a parade down the hall of champions!


----------



## purtman

noneroy said:


> I know we are not supposed to bash people, so I'll be delicate about this.
> 
> Swanni is a moron.
> 
> He's just stirring the pot and trying to get hits to his site. Yes, people lost TNTHD for a couple hours and missed Stretch-O-Vision. Someone did the math and worked out that DirecTV owes you about $1 for that outage.
> 
> People just see it as an excuse to get free stuff from D*. Which will completely screw them if they actually NEED a credit from D* at some point.
> 
> I agree, that is probably a priority, but not because dude and his poorly thought-out blog.


Is there a reason people feel compelled to bash Swanni?


----------



## StanO

STEVEN-H said:


> I am in Louisville also. On 103A I have 40 0 53 0 42 0 0. On 103B I have 96 on transponder 11.


Okay, now I am a little concerned. I went into the setup menu and did a reinstall of the satellites. It picked up 101, 110, 119, 99(b), but it failed on 103(a) and 103(b). It then gave me an error stating that my satellite only detected 4 out of 5.

What should I do now?


----------



## jcurrier31

Zero's across the board in Northern California


----------



## Bricktop

80 this am. ZERO now. Every other sat good.


----------



## BobbyK

Nothing now.


----------



## Rob

I have the same number that the Donkeys are scoring tomorrow: 0.


----------



## Koyukon

zip:disk:


----------



## Rob

This is good news in my opinion. We are moments away.  Maybe a different transponder or maybe the new channels.


----------



## henryld

Rob said:


> This is good news in my opinion. We are moments away.  Maybe a different transponder or maybe the new channels.


You must be a glass half full kind of guy.


----------



## jcurrier31

Rob said:


> This is good news in my opinion. We are moments away.  Maybe a different transponder or maybe the new channels.


That's kinda what I was thinking. Hoping!wishing!

Wow I'm a loser,

Had severe back injury last year and all I can do is watch TV!!!

Starting to get impatient


----------



## DMRI2006

purtman said:


> Another classy Red Sox' response. Their first September win over the Yankees since 2005. We all know how this will end up ....
> 
> No. 27 World Title and a parade down the hall of champions!


LOL, sure, just like 2004 right? :lol: :lol:

The "we all know how this will end up" line went out the door that year.

And I also thought this season was supposed to be just like 1978, wasn't it? Doesn't look like THAT is going to happen either!


----------



## Steve Robertson

purtman said:


> Another classy Red Sox' response. Their first September win over the Yankees since 2005. We all know how this will end up ....
> 
> No. 27 World Title and a parade down the hall of champions!


Can you please refrain from smoking crack. The yankees and every team in NY SUCKS


----------



## mitoca

Zeros here now. Someone in El Segundo has been reading this board & laughing their arse off.


----------



## Guitar Hero

Zero here in SoCal. Looks like they shut her down.


----------



## Koyukon

amen to that! ny teams suc*


----------



## Steve Robertson

mitoca said:


> Zeros here now. Someone in El Segundo has been reading this board & laughing their arse off.


I agree they love toying with us.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Koyukon said:


> amen to that! ny teams suc*


Especially the Yanks and Jets what a bunch of losers


----------



## lwilli201

They turned out the light when they went home. :lol:


----------



## bbaleno

Is it a fact that d10 will be broadcasting for the emmys?

If thats the case it would just be a matter of D* allowing us to see it.

does it mention if the people at the emmy party will get a First look, or does it say D* will annonce the new channels?


----------



## RAD

bbaleno said:


> Is it a fact that d10 will be broadcasting for the emmys?


IMHO any answer you get here will just be an educated guess.


----------



## mstecker

zero for me too in san diego


----------



## tgater

henryld said:


> You must be a glass half full kind of guy.


Just like my sig!


----------



## EaglePC

WOW 103B I SEE A FEW TP's LIGHT UP
CALL 911


----------



## Paul A

What timing.

I couldn't handle the 65-69 signal strength I've been experiencing since a few days ago when 103B lit up. So for about an hour I've been preparing the tools and set up a receiver and TV outside to go tweak peak the dish I had installed a couple of months ago. Well, bummer, I've got zero, zip, & nada. 

Not festive.

Paul


----------



## EaglePC

Help!!
This Is It Guys The Big One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## ncgbrown

3 - 96
5 - 97
7 - 95
9 - 97


----------



## ahintz

Looks like they are lighting up some more transponders! 3,5,7,9,11 all have ~80 here!


----------



## gslater

103b is lit up like a Christmas tree! I've got signal on 3,5,7,9, and 11.


----------



## purtman

I just got signals here in KC on 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11 on 103b. Is it almost showtime? All of them in the 70s...


----------



## znth

Whoa!!!!!!!! TPs 3,5,7,9 and 11 active now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gslater

Was in the 80's but now it's climbed into the mid 90's


----------



## Earl Bonovich

You are all too funny


----------



## purtman

Earl Bonovich said:


> You are all too funny


OK, Earl. How close? Is the brat singing?


----------



## gslater

Yes. How about it Earl. Got a couple more thinly veiled hints you can throw our way?


----------



## purtman

Sic 'em, gslater! Sic 'em! :lol:


----------



## Paul A

Whoa, she's lighting up like the tree at Rockerfeller Center.

3, 5, 7, 9, 11

On dancer, on prancer...

Earl, any musicals come to mind?

She's got to go live real soon!!!

Paul



Paul A said:


> What timing.
> 
> I couldn't handle the 65-69 signal strength I've been experiencing since a few days ago when 103B lit up. So for about an hour I've been preparing the tools and set up a receiver and TV outside to go tweak peak the dish I had installed a couple of months ago. Well, bummer, I've got zero, zip, & nada.
> 
> Not festive.
> 
> Paul


----------



## ncgbrown

now
1 - 100
3 - 97
5 - 98
7 - 96
11 - 98


----------



## HoosierBoy

I have upper 90's on all odd tP's in NW Indiana


----------



## ziggy29

On 103(b) I now show 97, 0, 96, 0, 95, 0, 95, 0, 95, 0, 93 on TPs 1 through 11.


----------



## purtman

HoosierBoy said:


> I have upper 90's on all odd tP's in NW Indiana


Including 13 and 15?


----------



## STEVEN-H

In Louisville, KY I now have the following:

1-98
3-98 
5-96
7-96
9-96
11-95


----------



## Elistan98

I personally keep thinking Willy wonka 

" I WANT IT NOW"

Veruka Salt


----------



## Earl Bonovich

So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


----------



## jriggy23

I just wanted to say thanks to all you smart guys watchin this for the novices here. I have been a long time watcher on the forum and felt like i neede to say thanks to you guys...I appreciate all of the great info and am waiting in eager anticipation like a kid on Christmas Eve.. Look forward to previewing the new HD content with you all when they finally throw the switch....


----------



## JDubbs413

All odd TP's in the 90's here in Ohio. New channels soon I bet.


----------



## Elistan98

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


catching the 1am showing,


----------



## Paul A

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


Earl, we need another challenge. 4k?

  

Paul


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Most of the odd TPs are lit up in the 60s near Columbia, SC.

The 60s has to do with my dish alignment, I'm sure.


----------



## mika911

Southern California!

The odd transponders are between 70 and 76! Yay! Bring the channels on!


----------



## Azdeadwood

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


Good Guess!

1,3,5,7,9,11=
95 92 95 91 95 95

Are we there yet?


----------



## DarkAudit

EaglePC said:


> WOW 103B I SEE A FEW TP's LIGHT UP
> CALL 911


I'll call 911 when it's really important. Like the fatal car wreck I had the unhappy occasion to drive up on yesterday.


----------



## jeffwltrs

I have TP11 

97 0 97 0 95 0 95 0
97 0 97 0 0 0
0 0!


What's up!


----------



## marksman

I can't check mine because I actually use my DVR to record tv. I suck.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

marksman said:


> I can't check mine because I actually use my DVR to record tv. I suck.


Watching football on my HR10.


----------



## gslater

marksman said:


> I can't check mine because I actually use my DVR to record tv. I suck.


Shame on you! Why would you ever do that!

West Michigan:

93 0 92 0 91 0 91 0
92 0 93 0 0 0


----------



## Elistan98

marksman said:


> I can't check mine because I actually use my DVR to record tv. I suck.


me too im getting Torchwood how about you


----------



## jriggy23

Is anybody else watchin USC run all over Nebraska? I would love to see an upset tonight, as well as some new HD Channels


----------



## rock819

i say we will see the new hd sometime between midnight and six am


----------



## vandi

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


So Earl are you trying to tell us they re going to light up SciFi first?:hurah:


----------



## turbo_oasis

What really gives me the red a** (other than a person about waist high with a red can of spraypaint) is that I leave on a 12 day business trip to New Orleans and Phoenix. But I will be able to see the new channels on my HD slingbox.


----------



## bbaleno

WTF I leave this place to watch tv and miss everything.

Thats it I'm not watching t.v. ever again


----------



## cnmsales

Here is a PIC


----------



## chiplatham

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


ok...i'm new, been lurking for a week...i got the annie thing...but highlander? i got nothing here.


----------



## henryld

purtman said:


> OK, Earl. How close? Is the brat singing?


Sounds like she's at least clearing her throat or maybe thats the dog howling.


----------



## racermd

It's too early to tell, but I think I called it with a Sunday morning Big Red Switch (tm) flipping. I wouldn't think that they'd light up the TPs this far in advance of 9/19.

Again - it makes sense to quietly turn things on ahead of time to work out any little glitches prior to the official date. But what's the worst-case scenario with the data we have so far - We get our HD on 9/19 as planned? Anything earlier than that is a gift.

That being said, I'm really hoping for some HD love for Sunday. Bonus points if it's completely automatic and I don't have to reset by box(es).


----------



## marksman

Elistan98 said:


> me too im getting Torchwood how about you


Some football and something else.

Right now I am watching High school football, but that was recorded earlier.

Maybe I will go check another hr20 but I think they are all being used right now.


----------



## mndwalsh

guess my ealier issues may not have been an issue

mine is firing on both tuners now


----------



## sportshermit

49, 51, 50, 49, 47, 44


----------



## Araxen

Still searching for signal on 499


----------



## Koyukon

all the odd one are 95 -97 in S GA!


----------



## SteveHas

In Boston I have
1 - 98
3 - 95
5 - 96
7 - 94
9 - 96
11 - 95
on both tuners


----------



## ActiveHDdave

1...100
3...97
5...97
7...96
9...97
11...97

Looking good from Harrisburg PA


----------



## jeffwltrs

5 or 6 Tp's should be good enough for 30 HD channels! Bring it!


----------



## hdgreg

Araxen said:


> Still searching for signal on 499


WHY? The searching for signal only means that you are CAPABLE of getting the new channels........:lol:


----------



## GP_23

Montrose, CO with a storm rolling in TP'S 1,3,5,7,9,11 all showing high 70's and low 80's!


----------



## mexican-bum

jeffwltrs said:


> 5 or 6 Tp's should be good enough for 30 HD channels! Bring it!


easily enough:up:


----------



## TARDIS

My lowest reading is 85 and my higest is 91 in Bangor, ME. Weird, earlier in the week I was getting 98 on TP11


----------



## SteveHas

bbaleno said:


> WTF I leave this place to watch tv and miss everything.
> 
> Thats it I'm not watching t.v. ever again


thats hysterical :lol:


----------



## pgfitzgerald

Hmm. 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, and 11 are mid to upper 70s for me in Memphis, TN.

P


----------



## gslater

Ok. Anybody understand the Highlander reference? I never followed that show.


----------



## GP_23

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


Highlander comes on at 11:00 pm my time, is that some sort of hint, or are you saying we should be watching the one now and not signals?


----------



## Dolly

Gee we have to be close! I'm getting numbers where I never had any numbers before and higher numbers in places where my numbers were low. Come on D :angel: And I don't understand Earl's hint about Highlander  I never watched that show and I don't even know what channel it is on!!!!!!! Someone give me some help please :sunsmile:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

A watched pot never boils.

Patience my friends, patience.

(I have a CE to download tonight!)


----------



## jeffwltrs

I don't get it. You might want to do a search on it on a H20 or HR20. Maybe, it is coming on the first channel!


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> Ok. Anybody understand the Highlander reference? I never followed that show.


I have never watched the show either. If I had to guess, I am guessing that the show is on sometime tonight and that will correspond with the time the new HD channels are to be lit up. Just a guess.


----------



## Elistan98

Maybe HD by the next showing at 1am?


----------



## cnmsales

Or maybe its on now and he was referencing everyone interrupting there download to view the TP activity


----------



## purtman

Highlander is on at 1 a.m. EST ...


----------



## henryld

98/92 on odds in Houston


----------



## TARDIS

Elistan98 said:


> Maybe HD by the next showing at 1am?


So will the "new" channels be turned on at the beginning of the hour or closer to the end of the show?


----------



## mdmcvay

Elistan98 said:


> Maybe HD by the next showing at 1am?


Maybe he was just saying that no one is recording Highlander because everyone is checking signal strenghts. You know you can't do both at once.


----------



## gslater

Or Earl is just pulling our chain and sitting back having a good chuckle.


----------



## GP_23

TARDIS said:


> So will the "new" channels be turned on at the beginning of the hour or closer to the end of the show?


That's what I am thinking, without trying to get too giddy either!


----------



## kenpac89

I read it as he was making a joke that there is nothing on TV tonight worth recording (and that is why everyone is able to monitor the signals). And he was just using Highlander as an example of that.

That is just my guess.


----------



## Koyukon

When is the emmey(sp) party?


----------



## RAD

In Austin, 1-95, 3-92, 5-91, 7-91, 9-94, 11-95


----------



## pete4192

mdmcvay said:


> Maybe he was just saying that no one is recording Highlander because everyone is checking signal strenghts. You know you can't do both at once.


That's what I'm thinking. He's not going to be able to give us a hint of when it will happen.
At least I don't think he'll give us a hint.


----------



## Ken984

The only Highlander reference I know of is "There can be only one" but that doesn't seem to have anything to do with this...


----------



## TARDIS

kenpac89 said:


> I read it as he was making a joke that there is nothing on TV tonight worth recording (and that is why everyone is able to monitor the signals). And he was just using Highlander as an example of that.
> 
> That is just my guess.


I hope that your guess is wrong!!! :lol:


----------



## S1nned

purtman said:


> Highlander is on at 1 a.m. EST ...


Highlander is on SciFi channel right now....


----------



## CTownPride

95, 94, 91, 92, 92, 92 on 1, 3, 5, 7, 9, 11 respectively in Lubbock, TX


----------



## Sixto

Tp1: 80
Tp3: 74
Tp5: 78
Tp7: 75
Tp9: 77
Tp11: 77


----------



## purtman

S1nned said:


> Highlander is on SciFi channel right now....


But it's not in HD ..


----------



## S1nned

Hmm, no HiDef for me, though...


----------



## Dolly

purtman said:


> Highlander is on at 1 a.m. EST ...


O.K. at 1 a.m. EST, but what channel? I thought you said it was on at 1 a.m. ? Do they show more than one show at a time? I'm totally out of the loop on this one. I never watch Science Fiction :nono2:


----------



## purtman

244 (sci-fi)


----------



## mhking

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


Actually, yes, I am.....


----------



## gslater

I didn't think SciFi was scheduled to go HD until next month.


----------



## Ken984

That is not the original movie either, so my reference probably has nothing to do with that movie, since the original idea was that there would be ONE left, and that happened in the movie. However you know Hollywood, they managed to make 10 movies and a series out of it.


----------



## sportshermit

Doesn't the Zapruder film hold the secret? Or maybe we have to wait to decipher the Patterson footage of bigfoot to determine the HD launch.


----------



## henryld

Way to go EaglePc!


----------



## Koyukon

timecop is better than highlander!


----------



## gslater

sportshermit said:


> Doesn't the Zapruder film hold the secret? Or maybe we have to wait to decipher the Patterson footage of bigfoot to determine the HD launch.


Perhaps it will coincide with the release of absolute proof that the Loch Ness monster really exists. :lol:


----------



## R.I Matt

Here in R.I 103(B) Transponders 1,3,5,7,9,11 are 97,94,95,93,95,93


----------



## purtman

What did Eagle do?


----------



## Ken984

Koyukon said:


> timecop is better than highlander!


Jean Claude Van Dumb has nothing on the Original Highlander movie. The rest of the highlander franchise maybe.


----------



## purtman

Did they reveal it in the Presidential Address?


----------



## jriggy23

Signals here just jumped to

98, 96, 97, 95, 96, 96 on 1,3,5,7,9, and 11... PUMP UP THE VOLUME!!!!


----------



## Hdhead

6 transponders x 7 per transponder = 42 channels. That should tide me over for awhile! :dance:


----------



## henryld

EaglePC said:


> Help!!
> This Is It Guys The Big One!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


This is what he did.:hurah:


----------



## Paul A

purtman said:


> What did Eagle do?


Started counting nickels, then cardiac arrest


----------



## Koyukon

the Original Highlander movie. maybe.

but not the rest:sure:


----------



## purtman

Oh. I had just checked the settings, saw we had the readings and came right up. Then I saw two or three other postings so I saw that others were aware. I thought maybe Eagle laid an egg.


----------



## shugo77

This is hilarious, I am absolutely laughing my a** off, everytime Earl says anything everybody thinks it some kind of secret code. I'm looking forward to the new HD just as much as the next guy, but you guys need to take a break from the computer for a few minutes.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :icon_lol:


----------



## GP_23

Nothing but Trailers for Now.


----------



## purtman

This is too funny. Nobody's getting off of this link. There are now 292 viewing when an hour ago there were only around 165-170. Nobody's leaving! :lol:


----------



## Dolly

Where is Earl? I think he threw about everyone off with that posting on The Highlander


----------



## binkatl

If anyone has anything to promote, now would be the time to do it... there's a big audience here (lol)


----------



## purtman

He's on the floor laughing his butt off.


----------



## Koyukon

purtman said:


> Oh. I had just checked the settings, saw we had the readings and came right up. Then I saw two or three other postings so I saw that others were aware. I thought maybe Eagle laid an egg.


hah!


----------



## henryld

purtman said:


> Oh. I had just checked the settings, saw we had the readings and came right up. Then I saw two or three other postings so I saw that others were aware. I thought maybe Eagle laid an egg.


Come on give the Eagle a ataboy.


----------



## Juggernaut

Evens are coming up now


----------



## blusgtone

more transponders in miami


----------



## ncgbrown

yep 

1 and 3 - 12


----------



## gslater

Got signal on almost all of them. Only 2 is missing from the TP's below 13.


----------



## mrsoybot

hoping the cornhuskers can give me a better reason to stay up viewing this historic event.


----------



## Juggernaut

4-12 are up


----------



## gslater

Evens are low but then so were the odds when they first came up.


----------



## lwilli201

Has to be turned on for the Emmy Party. I can see some dude thow a big ass switch and that wall of flat panels light up with all the new HD channels. We just sit here wishing we could see just one new HD channel.


----------



## see feel

jriggy23 said:


> Signals here just jumped to
> 
> 98, 96, 97, 95, 96, 96 on 1,3,5,7,9, and 11... PUMP UP THE VOLUME!!!!


I have signal on transponders 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, and 14. This is on 103b. Highest is 85 on transponder 11 and lowest is 68 on transponder 4. This is in Dallas.


----------



## TARDIS

Juggernaut said:


> Evens are coming up now


My evens are lower the the odd TP's. My Odd ones are all in the high 80 and low 90's but the evens are only in the high 70s


----------



## bbaleno

shugo77 said:


> This is hilarious, I am absolutely laughing my a** off, everytime Earl says anything everybody thinks it some kind of secret code. I'm looking forward to the new HD just as much as the next guy, but you guys need to take a break from the computer for a few minutes.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :icon_lol:


so explain why he would make an off topic comment like that.


----------



## Koyukon

hell yeah same here


----------



## ncgbrown

103(b)
100 0 94 95 97 98 94 96
96 95 97 97 0 0 0 0


----------



## kenpac89

I predict that they go live tonight. Of course I only say that because I am at my parent's house and they don't have HD so I have to wait until I get home tomorrow night to see it. That is how my luck is. Other than that I have no valuable information.


----------



## henryld

mrsoybot said:


> hoping the cornhuskers can give me a better reason to stay up viewing this historic event.


You and me both!:eek2:


----------



## RAD

Now seeing:
1=95, 2=0, 3=91, 4=94, 5=89, 6=89, 7=91, 8=89, 9=92, 10=92, 11=95, 12=91, 13=0, 14=0


----------



## jeffwltrs

11 TP's light up! Enough for 60 new HD channels!


----------



## donshan

*What is it?*

NORAD detected something in space and issued obscure numbers!



> 1 31862U 07032A 07256.43469870 -.00000104 00000-0 10000-3 0 792
> 2 31862 000.0954 302.1924 0006074 320.9093 142.5880 01.00254676 700


"I think those are map coordinates!"
"
"Latitude 103.06 W, Longitude 0.06 degrees South!

But it is 22,238 miles out in space and moving fast!

People all over began to detect signals from space- 71 in California, 95 in New York 92 in Florida. Soon thousands surged to DBSTalk to find out. What does it mean?

Then the numbers from space began multiply and to surge in:

TP1-88
TP3-86
TP5-86
TP7-84
TP9-86
TP11-85

What is going on? Is it really going to happen?:eek2: :eek2:

What is coming to earth? Is it tonight?

http://datacore.sciflicks.com/close_encounters/sounds/close_encounters_five_notes_mothership.wav


----------



## mrsoybot

seeing similar levels in jackson, tn, on the sameTPs


----------



## mdmcvay

Can someone explain the importance of this and the new HD? The Emmys are on FOX which I have my local fox and ch 88 already in HD. Don't see why it's important to have the HD turned on for the emmys. Cause it already is.


----------



## racermd

see feel said:


> I have signal on transponders 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, and 14. This is on 103b. Highest is 85 on transponder 11 and lowest is 68 on transponder 4. This is in Dallas.


Minneapolis - I have zeros on 2, 13, 14, 17, and 22. Otherwise, getting good signal on everything else that isn't "N/A" on 103b.

But I'm not obsessing, or anything...


----------



## CTownPride

jeffwltrs said:


> 11 TP's light up! Enough for 60 new HD channels!


And magic number = 9!!!


----------



## Koyukon

they wouldn't test all the transponders for another day would they?


----------



## mhking

donshan said:


> *What is it?*
> 
> What is going on? Is it really going to happen?:eek2: :eek2:
> 
> What is coming to earth? Is it tonight?
> 
> http://datacore.sciflicks.com/close_encounters/sounds/close_encounters_five_notes_mothership.wav


If everything is fine on the dark side of the moon, play the pop tones.....


----------



## Juppers

mdmcvay said:


> Can someone explain the importance of this and the new HD? The Emmys are on FOX which I have my local fox and ch 88 already in HD. Don't see why it's important to have the HD turned on for the emmys. Cause it already is.


To promote their new HD channels so they can sell more service and make more money.


----------



## jriggy23

same here racermd, nothing less than 95 strength


----------



## garoo

kenpac89 said:


> I predict that they go live tonight. Of course I only say that because I am at my parent's house and they don't have HD so I have to wait until I get home tomorrow night to see it. That is how my luck is. Other than that I have no valuable information.


my luck as well...i'm in Florida on vacation....and only have cable tv in the condo :nono2: ....hopefully when we get back home next friday this puppy will be on


----------



## RadioCityMike

Rob said:


> This is good news in my opinion. We are moments away.  Maybe a different transponder or maybe the new channels.


Hats off to Rob. When they shut down TP11 earlier, we all thought we were done for the night but Rob had the crack ball idea that they would turn on the rest of the transponders. :hurah:


----------



## blacker

see feel said:


> I have signal on transponders 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, and 14. This is on 103b. Highest is 85 on transponder 11 and lowest is 68 on transponder 4. This is in Dallas.


this is what i got on 103b in charlotte, nc . i did have 98 on 11 but not anymore.. 
1 94
2 0
3 85
4 85
5 83
6 80
7 80
8 80
9 82
10 83
11 85
12 84


----------



## mika911

mdmcvay said:


> Can someone explain the importance of this and the new HD? The Emmys are on FOX which I have my local fox and ch 88 already in HD. Don't see why it's important to have the HD turned on for the emmys. Cause it already is.


DTV is having a party after emmys in a big tent because of the launch of the HD channels.


----------



## henryld

mhking said:


> If everything is fine on the dark side of the moon, play the pop tones.....


Oh yes put on the Pink Floyd


----------



## mhking

mdmcvay said:


> Can someone explain the importance of this and the new HD? The Emmys are on FOX which I have my local fox and ch 88 already in HD. Don't see why it's important to have the HD turned on for the emmys. Cause it already is.


The rumor I've been hearing is that D* was giving away HR20s to the nominated actors tomorrow.... What better time to light up the boards...


----------



## Elistan98

mdmcvay said:


> Can someone explain the importance of this and the new HD? The Emmys are on FOX which I have my local fox and ch 88 already in HD. Don't see why it's important to have the HD turned on for the emmys. Cause it already is.


Directv is giving out free plasma tvs at the emmys and the theory is that this is a huge public relations commercial for all the new hd channels. The current thought is D* would want the channels up and running for the event so they can brag.


----------



## shugo77

bbaleno said:


> so explain why he would make an off topic comment like that.


I can't explain why anybody says anything, only earl knows why he said it.
Maybe it was secret code, but I am thinking he was just making a comment that nobody is recording anything and he just used Highlander as an example. I'm sure you know you can't record and check signal strenghts at the same time.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

1-12 all in upper 90s.....!!!!


----------



## marksman

What does all this mean for people who want to watch "The Art of War", "Romeo Must Die", "Blade" and "Blade II" with commercial interruptions in High Def tomorrow on TNTHD?


----------



## Alan Gordon

mrsoybot said:


> seeing similar levels in jackson, tn, on the sameTPs


Off-topic, but I was born in Jackson, TN and have a LOT of family up there.

In fact, if you pass by ten people, odds are 8 of them are related to me! 

~Alan


----------



## Sixto

TP1-12 are now all "live"


----------



## mrsoybot

hey shugo77 might be time to change your avatar. what an embarrassment today!


----------



## smiddy

lwilli201 said:


> No, all Movie trailers. They do not show in Show Cases. The descriptions says that they were recorded.


Ok then. So where is my HD then? :kickbutt:


----------



## TARDIS

I am tired of waiting for new HD. I am going to call my local cable company in the morning and switch. :new_Eyecr


----------



## Koyukon

Koyukon said:


> they wouldn't test all the transponders for another day would they?


all the half cup half full guys dont want to answer me?:nono2:


----------



## binkatl

So all TPs are lit up now (or at least most of them) ... so is today HD-Day? Or tomorrow?


----------



## loudo

marksman said:


> What does all this mean for people who want to watch "The Art of War", "Romeo Must Die", "Blade" and "Blade II" with commercial interruptions in High Def tomorrow on TNTHD?


The question with TNT is will they be HD or Stretch-O-Vision


----------



## Dolly

Juggernaut said:


> Evens are coming up now


Yes the even numbers are coming up here also--please D I can't take much more :lol:


----------



## sportshermit

53,0,53,19,51,22,45,21,45,24,46,20,0,0

Pretty weak in my part of the country.


----------



## mrsoybot

the vols definitely sucked it up big time. hoping they can at least beat arkansas st. next week!


----------



## mexican-bum

sportshermit said:


> 53,0,53,19,51,22,45,21,45,24,46,20,0,0
> 
> Pretty weak in my part of the country.


sounds like u need a dish alignment


----------



## donshan

mhking said:


> If everything is fine on the dark side of the moon, play the pop tones.....


Earth replies:

http://datacore.sciflicks.com/close_encounters/sounds/close_encounters_five_notes_human.wav

Send us your HD! We are ready to meet you now! :hurah:


----------



## Sixto

sportshermit said:


> 53,0,53,19,51,22,45,21,45,24,46,20,0,0
> 
> Pretty weak in my part of the country.


It's either bad dish alignment or bad BBC's ...


----------



## jeffwltrs

Earl fell asleep , again. Maybe, he'll wake up and flip the switch.


----------



## StephenK

This thread seriously might have set a record in the amount of times it needed to be refreshed in one minute....

(BTW, not really new. SJKurtzke over at AVS, and I've been thread stalking this for a couple days)


----------



## binkatl

jeffwltrs said:


> Earl fell asleep , again. Maybe, he'll wake up and flip the switch.


If Earl had access to the switch, I think he would have thrown it by now, just to shut us all up.


----------



## jriggy23

my mouse is smoking


----------



## smiddy

jcurrier31 said:


> Sorry to get a little off topic but I did the math:
> 
> 18 hours of missing TNTHD
> $10 a month for HD
> 13 channels = 9360 hours of HD a month
> $ 1.00 is 936 hours
> 18 hours missing is about :
> $0.0192
> 
> Less than 2 cents!


When you put perspective behind it like that, who can argue?


----------



## mdmcvay

jeffwltrs said:


> Earl fell asleep , again. Maybe, he'll wake up and flip the switch.


Nope. He's watching Highlander.


----------



## sportshermit

Sixto said:


> It's either bad dish alignment or bad BBC's ...


Had the tech here this week. BBC's are working fine. Signals on other sats are good.


----------



## gslater

Evens here are still lower than odds. Odds around 91, evens between 69 and 74.


----------



## henryld

donshan said:


> Earth replies:
> 
> http://datacore.sciflicks.com/close_encounters/sounds/close_encounters_five_notes_human.wav
> 
> Send us your HD! We are ready to meet you now! :hurah:


Your link didn't work for me but I can't help but think of Pink Floyd.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Sixto said:


> TP1-12 are now all "live"


You are getting Txp2?

Is anyone else getting Txp2?

- Craig


----------



## Dolly

Now viewing 308 and counting! I'm glad we got that new server  The old one wouldn't have lasted


----------



## compnurd

Milominderbinder2 said:


> You are getting Txp2?
> 
> Is anyone else getting Txp2?
> 
> - Craig


I am also lit 1-12


----------



## Rubbernecker

blacker similar readings over here in cotswold.... getting close


----------



## smiddy

RaiderEd said:


> Alot of other sites seem to be holding to the 9/19 date, but I was still holding out hope for word from Earl, but his "no" post seals it for me, the 19th (or later?) it is.
> 
> I've been lurking for a long time, I originally stumbled upon this site because I was looking for help with my HD/DVR, and I'm glad that I did. This site was, and has been since, very helpful in all things DirecTv. You guys are great.
> Ed


:welcome_s


----------



## gslater

No Tp2 here.


----------



## cpoulos

sportshermit they didn't splice into an RG59 line that was already there. I had 95 and 30 on TP11 earlier and troubleshot it to line loss where they spliced into an existing RG59. The other line was straight RG6.


----------



## Rob

Dolly said:


> Now viewing 308 and counting! I'm glad we got that new server  The old one wouldn't have lasted


oops, Almost tuned to Channel 308 there.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Does anybody else have Starz HD, CinemaxHD, and Sports HD on their 'recent account activity' on the D* website?

I do, and it sure seems to be another sign.


----------



## ncgbrown

103(b)

100 0 95 100 96 94 97
96 97 96 97


----------



## StephenK

Milominderbinder2 said:


> You are getting Txp2?
> 
> Is anyone else getting Txp2?
> 
> - Craig


What's Txp2?


----------



## binkatl

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody else have Starz HD, CinemaxHD, and Sports HD on their 'recent account activity' on the D* website?
> 
> I do, and it sure seems to be another sign.


Yep, that's been popping up for just about everyone over the course of the last week or so. Mine just showed up a couple of days ago.


----------



## TARDIS

smiddy said:


> When you put perspective behind it like that, who can argue?


It's a matter of perspective. If TNTHD is someone's favorite channel and they couldn't care less about the other ones then it is going to be more valueable to them.


----------



## mexican-bum

sportshermit said:


> Had the tech here this week. BBC's are working fine. Signals on other sats are good.


I am in NE oklahoma and mine was in the 80's on tp 11 when it went live the other day my locals come off 99 and had 97 on tp 4, did some fine tuning(very fine tuning, barely moved it) and now have 98 on tp 11 and my 99 sat tp 4 is 100


----------



## mrsoybot

glad i did, didn't even know the sleuth channel existed!



Rob said:


> oops, Almost tuned to Channel 308 there.


----------



## ShiningBengal

racermd said:


> Minneapolis - I have zeros on 2, 13, 14, 17, and 22. Otherwise, getting good signal on everything else that isn't "N/A" on 103b.
> 
> But I'm not obsessing, or anything...


Same here. Transponders are all between 95 and 99.


----------



## smiddy

purtman said:


> Another classy Red Sox' response. Their first September win over the Yankees since 2005. We all know how this will end up ....
> 
> No. 27 World Title and a parade down the hall of champions!


Dude, you seem to be wounded! I was living in New Hampshire when they beat the Yanks and then the Cardinals. That year sucked huge!


----------



## binkatl

StephenK said:


> What's Txp2?


Transponder 2. Also known as Txp2 or TP2.


----------



## CTownPride

Still 0 on TP2... 85+ on 1 and 3-12


----------



## binkatl

This thread is the closest thing to a chat room without actually being a chat room...


----------



## smiddy

Earl Bonovich said:


> So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?


Yeah, my wife is can't check channels until it is done. It may be done now, but I'm trying to catch up on the thread...


----------



## gslater

West Michigan with:

92 0 89 68 90 71 87 73 
91 78 90 81 0 0


----------



## keteif

So it looks like TNT is not in my 70's channel. Is this being sent MPEG 4? 

If this has been covered before slap me....new poster


----------



## Tone-Loc

Mine is lit 1-12 with the exception of TP2


----------



## sportshermit

cpoulos said:


> sportshermit they didn't splice into an RG59 line that was already there. I had 95 and 30 on TP11 earlier and troubleshot it to line loss where they spliced into an existing RG59. The other line was straight RG6.


no splicing.

3 distinct lines. I have good signals at 101 and 70s at 110 so it shouldn't be a line issue. I have some tree blockage but hasn't affected too much especially after the leaves fall.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

henryld said:


> Your link didn't work for me but I can't help but think of Pink Floyd.


Think potatoes:lol:


----------



## compnurd

I wonder if they are messing with the power levels because mine keep changing a little bit every time i scan and tp11 is down from 98 the other day to 95 today. clear out by me


----------



## Bell System

Well this proves engineers do work on weekends.


----------



## shugo77

mrsoybot said:


> hey shugo77 might be time to change your avatar. what an embarrassment today!


huge embarrassment, I've accepted the fact that this is a rebuilding season, watch out the next couple of years though, Kodi Burns and Mario Fannin are looking really good and they're both just freshman


----------



## BobbyK

0 on tp 2


----------



## Tone-Loc

Now all i get is a message Available tuners are recording.....what the heck is that, no picture


----------



## smiddy

Dolly said:


> Gee we have to be close! I'm getting numbers where I never had any numbers before and higher numbers in places where my numbers were low. Come on D :angel: And I don't understand Earl's hint about Highlander  I never watched that show and I don't even know what channel it is on!!!!!!! Someone give me some help please :sunsmile:


Nice and provcative Dolly! However, I think Earl is only saying that people don't have a life checking their signals instead of recording...


----------



## Bell System

Lets say they "throw the switch"...would we magically be able to see the new channels or would the guide have to be updated or something. What would happen?


----------



## TARDIS

When the switch is flipped, will we need to reboot our receivers in order for the channels to show up in guide and to be able to tune to them?


----------



## ShiningBengal

Tone-Loc said:


> Now all i get is a message Available tuners are recording.....what the heck is that, no picture


Signal testing. You can get your tuners back by rebooting. (Or booting DirecTV off your tuners).


----------



## Bell System

Tone-Loc said:


> Now all i get is a message Available tuners are recording.....what the heck is that, no picture


Sniff sniff, I smell a reboot.


----------



## twaller

keteif said:


> So it looks like TNT is not in my 70's channel. Is this being sent MPEG 4?
> 
> If this has been covered before slap me....new poster


I'm watching TNTHD right now on Ch. 75


----------



## Tone-Loc

Im rebooting now, had to, kept getting strange message that both tuners were unavailable, (they are not)


----------



## TARDIS

Bell System said:


> Well this proves engineers do work on weekends.


Nah, the janitor hit the switch while he was cleaning. Ooops!!


----------



## Bell System

TARDIS said:


> When the switch is flipped, will we need to reboot our receivers in order for the channels to show up in guide and to be able to tune to them?


Wow, are we on the same wavelengh or what??? weird. :grin:


----------



## WERA689

I'm seeing something kind of odd: Tuner 1 is showing 71 on txp7 and 73 on txp8. All other txps show 0s.
Tuner 2, however, is showing 95-0-95-96-95-95-93-96
94-95-95-95-0-0-
0 0 .

How unusual is this? Could it be a BBC problem, even if it passes the 499 test on both tuners? Should I be concerned at all?


----------



## TARDIS

twaller said:


> I'm watching TNTHD right now on Ch. 75


 Ch. 75 is still in my guide as well.


----------



## henryld

I got sucked in to this thing last night until after midnight and I will not do it again ..........unless we are sure.....oh heck...WTF...I still have some beer in the fridge.


----------



## smiddy

purtman said:


> He's on the floor laughing his butt off.


I think you sir are right!


----------



## jeffwltrs

Earl is eating some great Chicago deep dish and laughing at all of us! Send me a piece Earl!


----------



## Bell System

henryld said:


> I got sucked in to this thing last night until after midnight and I will not do it again ..........unless we are sure.....oh heck...WTF...I still have some beer in the fridge.


werd, I have to work tomorro, but the recent activity is just mind blowing. Figuratively speaking.


----------



## Dolly

Well how is D going to have a party for the new HD channels, if they aren't on  Don't they have to be on BEFORE the party?


----------



## smiddy

TARDIS said:


> I am tired of waiting for new HD. I am going to call my local cable company in the morning and switch. :new_Eyecr


You sir, lie like a rug!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

I love PIP DLB! Sorry for the image quality - my excitement with the camera not the picture...










- Craig


----------



## Ken984

Dolly said:


> Well how is D going to have a party for the new HD channels, if they aren't on  Don't they have to be on BEFORE the party?


They COULD use an engineering card, which would authorize the receivers they are using at the party and we would be looking at our signal strength screens. But I am hopeful they just turn it all on.


----------



## purtman

Milominderbinder2 said:


> You are getting Txp2?
> 
> Is anyone else getting Txp2?
> 
> - Craig


I was not.


----------



## Koyukon

henryld said:


> I got sucked in to this thing last night until after midnight and I will not do it again ..........unless we are sure.....oh heck...WTF...I still have some beer in the fridge.


hells yeah


----------



## smiddy

henryld said:


> I got sucked in to this thing last night until after midnight and I will not do it again ..........unless we are sure.....oh heck...WTF...I still have some beer in the fridge.


I'm with you man! I got some Scottish Ale tonight...


----------



## 2Guysfootball

purtman said:


> Another classy Red Sox' response. Their first September win over the Yankees since 2005. We all know how this will end up ....
> 
> No. 27 World Title and a parade down the hall of champions!


More then likely you are right it was all in good fun thats why I put the (today) part with the laughing guy.

Sorry if I hit a sore spot. Didn't mean too.:nono2:

I am just happy I have been able to see the games in Hd both yesterday and today.

Still getting 90's on most tps ( to get :bot: )


----------



## jriggy23

just reset and all my mpeg 2 channels in the 70s are gone......woohoo


----------



## smiddy

Dolly said:


> Well how is D going to have a party for the new HD channels, if they aren't on  Don't they have to be on BEFORE the party?


Good call, but is that how they see it?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

How far do the channel guides go after rebooting mine just goes to tomorrow at 8 AM


----------



## love that tv

Dolly said:


> Well how is D going to have a party for the new HD channels, if they aren't on  Don't they have to be on BEFORE the party?


this partys most likey in pacific time. LA to be exact


----------



## TARDIS

Bell System said:


> Wow, are we on the same wavelengh or what??? weird. :grin:


 yup :grin:


----------



## Rob

Ho hum. Just testing my new Avatar. After 5 years of "Coming Soon". I think it's time.  TEST!


----------



## 2Guysfootball

jriggy23 said:


> just reset and all my mpeg 2 channels in the 70s are gone......woohoo


But are the HD MPEG4 counterparts there?


----------



## henryld

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I love PIP DLB! Sorry for the image quality - my excitement with the camera not the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Craig


PIP/DLB? I don't understand?


----------



## Bell System

You think they will have a dumb ceremony or stunt like literally having a big "switch" that a bigwig throws that turns on the new channels. If they do, that would actually be cool, if risky.


----------



## Dolly

Ken984 said:


> They COULD use an engineering card, which would authorize the receivers they are using at the party and we would be looking at our signal strength screens. But I am hopeful they just turn it all on.


Please tell me D wouldn't do that to us?


----------



## Bell System

henryld said:


> PIP/DLB? I don't understand?


DL P?


----------



## jriggy23

not yet...what the heck.. only hd in the 70s is72 espnhd, 76 dshd, and 79 hdn


----------



## jriggy23

all the others are gone


----------



## purtman

PIP -- Picture in picture
DLB -- Dual Live Buffers (if you switch back and forth between two channels, the old station will still be in the buffer).


----------



## DarkAudit

Thank you Kentucky!!


----------



## Bell System

purtman said:


> PIP -- Picture in picture
> DLB -- Dual Live Buffers (if you switch back and forth between two channels, the old station will still be in the buffer).


Check, and mate. Thanks mate!


----------



## Ken984

Dolly said:


> Please tell me D wouldn't do that to us?


Since the "announced" day is the 19th(not really announced but seems to be the consensus from every CSR story we read) they could do it. Or the could just have the party without any new HD. But with things happening like they are now I would think it will happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## jriggy23

hbo & Showtime hd are gone in the 500s too


----------



## gslater

TP 13 just lit up.


----------



## Sixto

TP13 on


----------



## Steveknj

I have signals on all the TPs like most of you on line one, but line 2, I have nothing. Does that mean a bad BBC? I had switched the BBCs and then line 2 had signal. I DO get signals on all the other birds on both lines.


----------



## Ken984

jriggy23 said:


> all the others are gone


Sometimes after you reboot it takes a few minutes for the authorizations to catch up, they will come back.


----------



## donshan

jriggy23 said:


> not yet...what the heck.. only hd in the 70s is72 espnhd, 76 dshd, and 79 hdn


I did a Setup menu reset yesterday morning after one of those "signal test" lockups, and only had two of the 70s HD channels after the reset. A second reset brought them all back the way they were before- the regular HD lineup.


----------



## gslater

TP 17 is on too.


----------



## Bell System

jriggy23 said:


> hbo & Showtime hd are gone in the 500s too


all normal hd channels accounted for and working.


----------



## newsbreaker

gslater said:


> TP 13 just lit up.


The channel is still there, it's just missing from your guide.


----------



## TARDIS

jriggy23 said:


> not yet...what the heck.. only hd in the 70s is72 espnhd, 76 dshd, and 79 hdn


I still have all my Ch. in the 70's. I just tuned to all of them as well w/o any issues.


----------



## henryld

purtman said:


> PIP -- Picture in picture
> DLB -- Dual Live Buffers (if you switch back and forth between two channels, the old station will still be in the buffer).


I know what they are. I guess I mistakenly thought you had that feature with your D* system


----------



## jriggy23

dang it... they are back now.... what the heck!! thought we were finally there


----------



## jcurrier31

I guess the Nebraska fans that were on here earlier left cause it got real quiet


----------



## ActiveHDdave

The guide takes awhile to download! It is coming back slowly


----------



## smiddy

All except for TP2, TP14, and TP22 are 80+, nice!


----------



## Bell System

I have to work in the morning. Can someone call me (at any hour) if any channels light up? :wishes lives on west coast due to time diffrence:


----------



## racermd

Minneapolis again - I'm now getting signal on everything but 2, 14, and 22.


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> TP 17 is on too.


I have zero on TP 17


----------



## mammut

499 is still showing searching for signal with TP 17 on. 

That channel must be looking for one of the 3 I don't get, tp2, tp14 and tp22.

Edit: Corrected TPs


----------



## loudo

ActiveHDdave said:


> How far do the channel guides go after rebooting mine just goes to tomorrow at 8 AM


It will slowly re-populate over the next 24 hours.


----------



## Alan Gordon

jriggy23 said:


> i feel dirty in this state


Most people do! 

~Alan


----------



## Milominderbinder2

henryld said:


> PIP/DLB? I don't understand?


Click this link: PIP DLB!

- Craig


----------



## Davenlr

Satellite downlink power, which you are seeing fluctuating on your meters, are directly related to the uplink power used for that transponder. More uplink power, more power the sat will put out, up to a limit. We were probably seeing the max last night on TP11. They will probably run slightly lower for full time operations, which leaves them room to boost power during bad weather at the uplink site. Assuming they run their system the same way we ran out STL sat links.


----------



## Juggernaut

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does anybody else have Starz HD, CinemaxHD, and Sports HD on their 'recent account activity' on the D* website?
> 
> I do, and it sure seems to be another sign.


I have CinemaxHD listed on my account. Been there a couple days now.


----------



## vic7037

Sixto said:


> TP13 on


Showing 95 on tp13 :hurah: but still 0 on tp2


----------



## smiddy

Davenlr said:


> Satellite downlink power, which you are seeing fluctuating on your meters, are directly related to the uplink power used for that transponder. More uplink power, more power the sat will put out, up to a limit. We were probably seeing the max last night on TP11. They will probably run slightly lower for full time operations, which leaves them room to boost power during bad weather at the uplink site. Assuming they run their system the same way we ran out STL sat links.


I would say you need to look at the link budgets associated with the documents Tom has. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Bsquared

Whoa, I hit f5 and didn't get an update...Come on guy's, your slowing down!


----------



## 2Guysfootball

tp3 is down to 89


----------



## Koyukon

Bell System said:


> I have to work in the morning. Can someone call me (at any hour) if any channels light up? :wishes lives on west coast due to time diffrence:


i will pm me


----------



## jcurrier31

Bit off topic but becoming a club member will definitely contribute to the cause. I am sure it cost a pretty penny to run this site and a little donation will keep it growing. 

Just thought I would mention do to the large audience of new members.

Thanks guys for running a great site with lots of info.


----------



## mburns

loudo said:


> It will slowly re-populate over the next 24 hours.





vic7037 said:


> Showing 95 on tp13 :hurah: but still 0 on tp2


i got 42 on tp 10
and 43 on tp 12

but the rest are in the 90's so can assume my dish is aligned ok?


----------



## Davenlr

That's why I said assuming they were using the same method we were. So, how are they running D10, full power all the time? I don't know Tom nor have I seen ny reference to the documents you refer. Can you summarize?


----------



## henryld

Well after today I wonder will it be LSU, USC, Fla or Ok? MY moneys on Ok.


----------



## lwilli201

Could TP2 be the one that has malfunctioned?


----------



## gslater

I have some that are 20 points lower than others as well and for other people they are consistent across all TP's. Could some of these low ones be attributable to Spot Beams being tested?


----------



## mexican-bum

henryld said:


> Well after today I wonder will it be LSU, USC, Fla or Ok? MY moneys on Ok.


me too


----------



## Milominderbinder2

mammut said:


> 499 is still showing searching for signal with TP 17 on.
> 
> That channel must be looking for one of the 3 I don't get, tp2, tp14 and tp22.
> 
> Edit: Corrected TPs


That is a test of your BBC's from a different satellite. It will continue to shoe searching for signal as the correct result of the test regardless of whether the new satellite is on or not.

- Craig.


----------



## noneroy

lwilli201 said:


> Could TP2 be the one that has malfunctioned?


Or they are using those for Spot Beam locals and we can't see them.


----------



## cdizzy

gslater said:


> I have some that are 20 points lower than others as well and for other people they are consistent across all TP's. Could some of these low ones be attributable to Spot Beams being tested?


Good question, I get everything from 69-81.


----------



## davring

henryld said:


> Well after today I wonder will it be LSU, USC, Fla or Ok? MY moneys on Ok.


There is still alot of ball to be played, but lets hope we can see more of it in HD soon.


----------



## purtman

henryld said:


> Well after today I wonder will it be LSU, USC, Fla or Ok? MY moneys on Ok.


Gators. They beat a great team!


----------



## henryld

86/96 signal range in Houston.


----------



## Juggernaut

noneroy said:


> Or they are using those for Spot Beam locals and we can't see them.


If it's a spot, seems like at least one of us would have signal there.


----------



## gslater

cdizzy said:


> Good question, I get everything from 69-81.


I'm between 89 and 92 on everything except Tp4, 6, 8, and 10. TP4 is the worst at 66.


----------



## jmarica262

1,3,5,7,9,11,13,17 in the 90s

10,12 only 14 & 16


----------



## Milominderbinder2

I was 96 on Txp11 on all previous test firings. Now I am 85.  

- Craig


----------



## gslater

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I was 96 on Txp11 on all previous test firings. Now I am 85.
> 
> - Craig


I was always either 95 or 96 but tonight I'm sitting at 89.


----------



## Sirshagg

chiplatham said:


> ok...i'm new, been lurking for a week...i got the annie thing...but highlander? i got nothing here.


:welcome_s


----------



## compnurd

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I was 96 on Txp11 on all previous test firings. Now I am 85.
> 
> - Craig


I dont think it is at full power right now


----------



## noneroy

Juggernaut said:


> If it's a spot, seems like at least one of us would have signal there.


Unless CONUS is the priority right now and those spots are coming on later. Or no one here is in the spots.

I'm not saying that's what it is. It could be anything, really. I'm just happy to see all those new pretty transponders lit up and singing.....

Speaking of Singing......here's to Annie


----------



## cdizzy

gslater said:


> I'm between 89 and 92 on everything except Tp4, 6, 8, and 10. TP4 is the worst at 66.


Well no matter what, I'm just going to wait until the channels are live before messin' with my dish.


----------



## Sirshagg

see feel said:


> I have signal on transponders 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13, and 14. This is on 103b. Highest is 85 on transponder 11 and lowest is 68 on transponder 4. This is in Dallas.


:welcome_s


----------



## lwilli201

All transponders up except 2


----------



## mhking

henryld said:


> 86/96 signal range in Houston.


88-to-97 range in Atlanta (but no tp2)


----------



## TARDIS

lwilli201 said:


> All transponders up except 2


I don't have a signal on Tp 17 as well. All the others are on and range from 75 to 94.


----------



## henryld

noneroy said:


> Unless CONUS is the priority right now and those spots are coming on later. Or no one here is in the spots.
> 
> I'm not saying that's what it is. It could be anything, really. I'm just happy to see all those new pretty transponders lit up and singing.....
> 
> Speaking of Singing......here's to Annie


Well if you are right about this being Annies' song (the brat as I call her) then sunday is the day for launch.


----------



## code4code5

Go, Annie!


----------



## Sirshagg

StephenK said:


> This thread seriously might have set a record in the amount of times it needed to be refreshed in one minute....
> 
> (BTW, not really new. SJKurtzke over at AVS, and I've been thread stalking this for a couple days)


:welcome_s


----------



## jlancaster

I still don't have 17everything else is in 80-96


----------



## Sirshagg

keteif said:


> So it looks like TNT is not in my 70's channel. Is this being sent MPEG 4?
> 
> If this has been covered before slap me....new poster


:welcome_s


----------



## lwilli201

TARDIS said:


> I don't have a signal on Tp 17 as well. All the others are on and range from 75 to 94.


Got 95 on TP 17. All my TPs are in the 90's.


----------



## Rob

17 is 84 in San Diego. May be a spot?


----------



## mhking

donshan said:


> Earth replies:
> 
> http://datacore.sciflicks.com/close_encounters/sounds/close_encounters_five_notes_human.wav
> 
> Send us your HD! We are ready to meet you now! :hurah:


Nearly all transponders lit:

http://datacore.sciflicks.com/close_encounters/sounds/close_encounters_five_notes_mothership.wav


----------



## mexican-bum

Rob said:


> 17 is 84 in San Diego. My be a spot?


I believe tp 17 and tp 2 are spots as some are getting them and some are not..... just speculation though


----------



## Sirshagg

vic7037 said:


> Showing 95 on tp13 :hurah: but still 0 on tp2


:welcome_s


----------



## Paul A

Some have speculated that we could go live tomorrow at 6am when D* usually adds channels. If that were to be the case, would it be 6am local or 6am Eastern?

It's gonna be a hard knock life for me if they don't light the sucker up soon.

Paul


----------



## Sirshagg

Bsquared said:


> Whoa, I hit f5 and didn't get an update...Come on guy's, your slowing down!


:welcome_s


----------



## mexican-bum

Paul A said:


> Some have speculated that we could go live tomorrow at 6am when D* usually adds channels. If that were to be the case, would it be 6am local or 6am Eastern?
> 
> It's gonna be a hard knock life for me if they don't light the sucker up soon.
> 
> Paul


I believe 6 am eastern


----------



## Sirshagg

jmarica262 said:


> 1,3,5,7,9,11,13,17 in the 90s
> 
> 10,12 only 14 & 16


:welcome_s


----------



## znth

I'm getting all transponders except number 2 now


----------



## Sirshagg

I don't know if I've ever seen another thread that has brought out so many first time posters.


----------



## Paul A

Sirshagg said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen another thread that has brought out so many first time posters.


This is the coolest place to be right now, Sirshagg.

Let's give it up for our Grand Poobah!!!


----------



## lwilli201

Sirshagg said:


> I don't know if I've ever seen another thread that has brought out so many first time posters.


Yes it is great. Remember, if you have a problem, run it by the experts on this forum before calling D*. We can solve alot of problems and give advice on how to fix problems. That is why we are here.

Welcome All


----------



## racermd

YAMU (Yet Another Minneapolis Update) - Got all TPs except 2. Varying in strength, but all above about 80 or so.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

still not getting anything on tp2 and 17?


----------



## Sirshagg

I've got 79-85 on all TP except 2 (and of course the N/A ones).

Seems that TP2 might be the one with "problems"


----------



## warchickens

So what has the DBStalk prophet Earl bonavich said lately? I don't have the time to scroll through all the posts. Is annie warming up her vocal chords?


----------



## bergeman

i have never noticed 101 being on before is that new


----------



## henryld

Where is EaglePc? I miss the guy.


----------



## Paul A

All lit except 2 & 3

I was in the 60s but did some tweakin to the dish and now 79 to 95 across the board.


----------



## glitch1999

racermd said:


> YAMU (Yet Another Minneapolis Update) - Got all TPs except 2. Varying in strength, but all above about 80 or so.


LOL, same here in California.

Just waiting for the first new HD broadcast.


----------



## jlancaster

2Guysfootball said:


> still not getting anything on tp2 and 17?


Same boat here in PA


----------



## dcbag

Not that it means a whole lot but TNT on channel 75 is showing a full schedule tomorrow instead on being down for NFL.


----------



## whobear627

1-8 95 0 94 90 94 88 93 90
9-16 94 91 93 90 94 94 na na
17-24 95 na na na na 94 na na
25-32 na na na na na na na na

here in Oak Creek , WI ....8, 12 and 22 came on for me just recently


----------



## warchickens

Paul A said:


> All lit except 2 & 3
> 
> I was in the 60s but did some tweakin to the dish and now 79 to 95 across the board.


How did you tweak your dish? I"m having the same problem.


----------



## pete4192

warchickens said:


> So what has the DBStalk prophet Earl bonavich said lately? I don't have the time to scroll through all the posts. Is annie warming up her vocal chords?


He hasn't said much...and I doubt he will. He's on this thread right now, though.

You can search for Earl's recent posts by clicking his name, then clicking the Find All Posts by Earl Bonovich link.


----------



## Sirshagg

glitch1999 said:


> LOL, same here in California.
> 
> Just waiting for the first new HD broadcast.


We're all too busy looking at signal strengh that nobody has noticed all the new HD channels have been on for an hour (JK), :grin:


----------



## Sirshagg

warchickens said:


> How did you tweak your dish? I"m having the same problem.


http://www.solidsignal.com/manuals/Slimline_Dish_Installation_Manual.pdf
Page 9


----------



## CTownPride

racermd said:


> YAMU (Yet Another Minneapolis Update) - Got all TPs except 2. Varying in strength, but all above about 80 or so.


Same in Lubbock, TX btw 84-95


----------



## ivoaraujo

Almost all my 103b TP in mid 90's. 
One thing I would like to ask though, is that I just saw a red light come on my HR20 - any idea what that is?


----------



## Paul A

Sirshagg said:


> We're all too busy looking at signal strengh that nobody has noticed all the new HD channels have been on for an hour (JK), :grin:


DOH!


----------



## warchickens

pete4192 said:


> He hasn't said much...and I doubt he will. He's on this thread right now, though.
> 
> You can search for Earl's recent posts by clicking his name, then clicking the Find All Posts by Earl Bonovich link.


I know, i was just hoping he'd respond with another clue. I'm sick of Annie references.


----------



## mexican-bum

ivoaraujo said:


> Almost all my 103b TP in mid 90's.
> One thing I would like to ask though, is that I just saw a red light come on my HR20 - any idea what that is?


its attempting to phone D* via phone line


----------



## lwilli201

Earl and Tom are lerking. I think they are staying around to drop a bomb on us.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Tone-Loc

lwilli201 said:


> Yes it is great. Remember, if you have a problem, run it by the experts on this forum before calling D*. We can solve alot of problems and give advice on how to fix problems. That is why we are here.
> 
> Welcome All


I would say that you will get much superior customer service from this board rather than calling into D*.

By the way why did I just say D* instead of the real thing? Only reason I did cause I see everyone else doing it....is it a legal thing or something?


----------



## skyviewmark1

Got all transponders except #2 down here in Mobile Alabama. Signals from 91 to 97


----------



## ivoaraujo

mexican-bum said:


> its attempting to phone D* via phone line


Thanks, I thought it might of been some hd channels.:grin:


----------



## warchickens

Sirshagg said:


> http://www.solidsignal.com/manuals/Slimline_Dish_Installation_Manual.pdf
> Page 9


That would require getting on the roof. I guess i'll wait.


----------



## Paul A

warchickens said:


> How did you tweak your dish? I"m having the same problem.


Sirshagg beat me to it.

Took a couple of hours dragging out the tools and a receiver/tv out to the dish but it was well worth it. Now I can sleep tonight! 

Paul


----------



## glitch1999

Sirshagg said:


> We're all too busy looking at signal strengh that nobody has noticed all the new HD channels have been on for an hour (JK), :grin:


The guide has been on as much as the signal test. 

I'm going with the 6am EST theory. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## Standtall29

Order a accutrac 111 meter and do it yourself. It was easy for me.


----------



## Interceptor

Tone-Loc said:


> By the way why did I just say D* instead of the real thing? Only reason I did cause I see everyone else doing it....is it a legal thing or something?


Nah, it's a religious thing...

"Thou shalt not speak the name of D*"


----------



## lwilli201

warchickens said:


> That would require getting on the roof. I guess i'll wait.


Beat it with a broom. :eek2: :lol:

Just kidding.


----------



## Steveknj

So what does it mean if I have signal strength on one line but nothing on the other for this bird, but, have signal strength on all lines for the other birds? Bad BBC?


----------



## homebase

Tone-Loc said:


> I would say that you will get much superior customer service from this board rather than calling into D*.
> 
> By the way why did I just say D* instead of the real thing? Only reason I did cause I see everyone else doing it....is it a legal thing or something?


For the same way unix/linux still has the user folder called "/usr"....easier to type.


----------



## Sirshagg

warchickens said:


> I know, i was just hoping he'd respond with another clue. I'm sick of Annie references.


We had the Highlander reference but I'm not sure that anyone "cracked" it.


----------



## cygnusloop

warchickens said:


> I know, i was just hoping he'd respond with another clue. I'm sick of Annie references.


Not to fuel the fire (OK, actually to fuel the fire and fan the flames  ), When the answer is NO, he answers quickly and clearly. When the answer is YES, and he can't share that, he stays silent....

chirp...
chirp...

No posts from Earl in an hour and a half...


----------



## Sirshagg

Steveknj said:


> So what does it mean if I have signal strength on one line but nothing on the other for this bird, but, have signal strength on all lines for the other birds? Bad BBC?


Sounds like a safe bet.

You could swap the BBC for the to lines to confirm.


----------



## mexican-bum

Steveknj said:


> So what does it mean if I have signal strength on one line but nothing on the other for this bird, but, have signal strength on all lines for the other birds? Bad BBC?


Thats a good guess


----------



## Sirshagg

cygnusloop said:


> Not to fuel the fire (OK, actually to fuel the fire and fan the flames  ), When the answer is NO, he answers quickly and clearly. When the answer is YES, and he can't share that, he stays silent....
> 
> chirp...
> chirp...
> 
> No posts from Earl in a couple of hours...


Earl, Stomp your for once if this is true.


----------



## purtman

henryld said:


> Where is EaglePc? I miss the guy.


Watching TV. He's watching his new HD while we're all posting :lol:

Just kidding, of course.


----------



## Steveknj

Sirshagg said:


> Sounds like a safe bet.
> 
> You could swap the BBC for the to lines to confirm.


I did that and got the expected results, the OTHER line works, the original line doesn't.

Well D* is coming Tuesday to look at some issues with my Tivo, so I'll hit the tech up for a new BBC.


----------



## bobo727

To late he is gone


----------



## lwilli201

Sirshagg said:


> Earl, Stomp your for once if this is true.


Earl just left the thread.


----------



## StephenK

lwilli201 said:


> Earl just left the thread.


But why?
Is DirecTV cancelling thier plans?
Is HDTV going away forever?

Or is he just getting water?


----------



## Sirshagg

purtman said:


> Watching TV. He's watching his new HD while we're all posting :lol:
> 
> Just kidding, of course.


It's supposed to work like Beetlejuice
EaglePC
EaglePC
EaglePC


----------



## Standtall29

Ok I am going to bed before my wife sends me to sleep at directvs office. LOL


----------



## Tone-Loc

Sirshagg said:


> Earl, Stomp your for once if this is true.


Ok, since im a noob, who exactly is Earl? I have seen his posts recently, but how does he have inside info? Does he work for a certain company?


----------



## mexican-bum

Steveknj said:


> I did that and got the expected results, the OTHER line works, the original line doesn't.
> 
> Well D* is coming Tuesday to look at some issues with my Tivo, so I'll hit the tech up for a new BBC.


I would also order 1 just in case, they are free and D* ships them very quickly

go here if you want to order one
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370042


----------



## warchickens

lwilli201 said:


> Beat it with a broom. :eek2: :lol:
> 
> Just kidding.


the cablebox or the antenna?


----------



## Ken984

Earl is probably in the chat for the CE.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Tone-Loc said:


> Ok, since im a noob, who exactly is Earl? I have seen his posts recently, but how does he have inside info? Does he work for a certain company?


he works for D*


----------



## Sirshagg

Steveknj said:


> I did that and got the expected results, the OTHER line works, the original line doesn't.
> 
> Well D* is coming Tuesday to look at some issues with my Tivo, so I'll hit the tech up for a new BBC.


You shoul probably call them. Word is that if it's not on the work order the install company will charge you for it. (no matter what *IT* is).


----------



## purtman

Earl has contacts at D* and knows a lot about it.


----------



## purtman

n2deep2bn said:


> he works for D*


He doesn't. He doesn't get paid by the company.


----------



## Sirshagg

n2deep2bn said:


> he works for D*


He has stated that he does not work for D*.


----------



## twaller

n2deep2bn said:


> he works for D*


Earl does not work for D*. He has an engineering contact that provides some information. He also runs the CE program for HR20 owners.


----------



## lwilli201

n2deep2bn said:


> he works for D*


Good grief, starting another rumor. :lol:


----------



## n2deep2bn

purtman said:


> He doesn't. He doesn't get paid by the company.


yes he does


----------



## CTownPride

Quick question: will the existing HD channels move to the corresponding SD slot when the new HD channels are fired up? In other words, will ESPN HD be 206 instead of 73?


----------



## purtman

Both. The old mpeg2 will stick around for the time being.


----------



## Hdhead

Good night all. I'll be dreaming in 1080i tonight. :zzz:


----------



## racermd

Tone-Loc said:


> Ok, since im a noob, who exactly is Earl? I have seen his posts recently, but how does he have inside info? Does he work for a certain company?


Some say he's 12 feet tall and is able to domesticate jungle animals with his hair.

He once knocked down a tree and used it to win the javelin throw in the '88 olympics.

Bill Brasky, anyone?


----------



## CTownPride

purtman said:


> Both. The old mpeg2 will stick around for the time being.


Thanks for the info.

And thanks to the people who run this site. Lot of great information here. Wish I knew about it for more than the past 48 hours.


----------



## glitch1999

n2deep2bn said:


> he works for D*


LMAO, do you just make things up? :nono2:


----------



## Tone-Loc

twaller said:


> Earl does not work for D*. He has an engineering contact that provides some information. He also runs the CE program for HR20 owners.


Why would he run the CE program for HR20 owners if he doesnt work for the company? Who gets the info back to them? Just asking cause of my obvious ignorance, did my first CE last night.


----------



## StephenK

CTownPride said:


> Quick question: will the existing HD channels move to the corresponding SD slot when the new HD channels are fired up? In other words, will ESPN HD be 206 instead of 73?


Yeah, anyone know when this is going to happen?


----------



## cygnusloop

n2deep2bn said:


> yes he does


And you know this how?

Earl donates a great deal of his time to this site, and manages the CE program for all the DIRECTV plus receivers, not just the HR20. He has stated many, many times that he does not work for DIRECTV. He has developed and maintained some very good contacts within DIRECTV. He trusts them, and they trust him. It's a good thing for all of us.


----------



## n2deep2bn

cygnusloop said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> Earl donates a great deal of his time to this site, and manages the CE program for all the DIRECTV plus receivers, not just the HR20. He has stated many, many times that he does not work for DIRECTV. He has developed and maintained some very good contacts within DIRECTV.


don't worry about it. just let it go.


----------



## Ken984

Earl has stated numerous times he DOES NOT WORK FOR DirecTV. He has a contact there that has allowed him some access and the CE program grew from that. DirecTV gets info back from here, and from our receivers phoning in and being connected to the net. Its really an amazing thing for DirecTV to be involved in, no other CE company has a program anywhere near the scope of this one.


----------



## cnmsales

Sirshagg said:


> Earl, Stomp your for once if this is true.


EB already said in chat tonight to not count on it.


----------



## Sirshagg

Tone-Loc said:


> Why would he run the CE program for HR20 owners if he doesnt work for the company? Who gets the info back to them? Just asking cause of my obvious ignorance, did my first CE last night.


D* can read the CE forum on this board just like anyone else. That's where we all post our feedback.


----------



## lwilli201

Tone-Loc said:


> Why would he run the CE program for HR20 owners if he doesnt work for the company? Who gets the info back to them? Just asking cause of my obvious ignorance, did my first CE last night.


He does have contacts which he has gained because of the credibility of this Forum. After you have been around awhile, you will understand.


----------



## Chris Blount

Earl does not work for DirecTV. 

Back on topic please.


----------



## tpm1999

All I know is that 15 transponders are ready to go...no more talk.

Let's Do This!....Leeerooy Jenkiiiins!


----------



## smiddy

All except TP2 80+...


----------



## binkatl

tpm1999 said:


> Let's Do This!....Leeerooy Jenkiiiins!


Hahaha great reference...


----------



## vandi

binkatl said:


> Hahaha great reference...


So are you saying we need divine intervention?


----------



## _JK_

racermd said:


> Some say he's 12 feet tall and is able to domesticate jungle animals with his hair.
> 
> He once knocked down a tree and used it to win the javelin throw in the '88 olympics.
> 
> Bill Brasky, anyone?


Brasky's family crest is a picture of a barracuda eating Neil Armstrong.

BILL BRASKY!

Sorry, on topic. Is it HD yet?


----------



## Rob

All are at 0 now. We will be going live soon.


----------



## Dolly

vandi said:


> So are you saying we need divine intervention?


It couldn't hurt :angel: And I guess since it is now past midnight in the Eastern Time Zone that some posters have given up. The viewers are now down below 300  And in thinking about the party all D has to do is have the HD by Party Time on the West Coast. So they have more time to work with


----------



## CTownPride

Rob said:
 

> All are at 0 now. We will be going live soon.


Are you being serious or just positive?


----------



## Rob

CTownPride said:


> Are you being serious or just positive?


Positive.


----------



## Dolly

Now viewers are down below 200 for the thread  I think people have given up or are just sleepy :zzz: :lol:


----------



## GP_23

All 0's on mine too.


----------



## Dolly

Zeros here also  I guess may be D was just testing :crying:


----------



## cdavis0720

Maybe they are not quite done yet..........

getting readings on tp3, 5, and 7 again......



Carl


----------



## S1nned

0's here


----------



## racermd

Signal still coming in on 3, 5, and 7 in Mpls.


----------



## Mr.X

Directv was kill me around 11:20 tonight, I had 95 at 101, 89 at 110, 87 at 119, 99 at 54, 103a was 94 and then boom.

95 at 101
48 at 110 
60 at 119
54 at 99
68 at 103a
28 at 103b

Now what to do, wait or go up on the roof and tune later Sunday night?


----------



## Guitar Hero

Those with low signal levels on 103b; did Ironwood Communications do the install? I had them come to my home six times to properly align my dish, and they never did do it. 30 to 40 signal levels on all 103b TPs. 

For those with low signal levels, I think we found the source of our problem. Ironwood Communications.


----------



## warchickens

0's here too. At least Auburn lost today and Bama beat arkansas

ROLLLLLLLLLLL Tide!


----------



## jrodfoo

back from tailgating all day plus football, gotta check TPs.. alittle tipsy, but we'll manage


----------



## mika911

Mr.X said:


> Directv was kill me around 11:20 tonight, I had 95 at 101, 89 at 110, 87 at 119, 99 at 54, 103a was 94 and then boom.
> 
> 95 at 101
> 48 at 110
> 60 at 119
> 54 at 99
> 68 at 103a
> 28 at 103b
> 
> Now what to do, wait or go up on the roof and tune later Sunday night?


Did you try just restarting the receiver or something? Unless there is a crazy storm or something, I suspect it's just a glitch.


----------



## generalpatton78

warchickens said:


> 0's here too. At least Auburn lost today and Bama beat arkansas
> 
> ROLLLLLLLLLLL Tide!


This type of stuff is frowned upon. Not the cheering but the fact most of us have DVRs and you could really ruin somebodies day by posting something like this.


----------



## purtman

Would you watch a tape of 'Bama? Poor you! :lol:


----------



## purtman

They must still be doing something. I have readings on 3-8, 10-13, and 17. My readings range from 61 through 73.


----------



## purtman

22 just popped up on tuner 2.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, it's getting close, I'm sure there are a lot of last minute things to do.


----------



## Baldmaga

Ugh, what a bad day.

Thought I was getting my new HR20, and the rest of my boxes reinstalled at my new home, until my Tech calls at 4:01pm saying he won't be able to make it, and he doesn't work on Sundays, so be there at 12-4 on Monday.

ugh...I HAVE SCHOOL!!

I wish the HD would turn on sooner to make us all happier people


----------



## purtman

Baldmaga, contact the tech back (you may have his number on your caller ID). Explain to him that you have school and ask if he be either the first call or the last one. If you don't live to far from the school, ask him to call you when he is going to arrive. I worked 15 minutes from home. I asked the tech one time to call me when he was on his way and was able to drive home to be there in time for him. Once he was done, I just went back home. It saved me a lot of time and headaches.


----------



## Baldmaga

purtman said:


> Baldmaga, contact the tech back (you may have his number on your caller ID). Explain to him that you have school and ask if he be either the first call or the last one. If you don't live to far from the school, ask him to call you when he is going to arrive. I worked 15 minutes from home. I asked the tech one time to call me when he was on his way and was able to drive home to be there in time for him. Once he was done, I just went back home. It saved me a lot of time and headaches.


Thanks for that. I'll give it a try first thing later on this morning.


----------



## purtman

It should work. Just remind the installer that he is the one who cancelled, not you.


----------



## EaglePC

Eagle checking in 02:39 East Cost
Buffalo,NY
All TP's on 103b are in high 90's except TP1 TP2 anf TP5


----------



## Dolly

Yes my numbers have started to come back also. This is the only time I wish I didn't know about this Forum. Because if I hadn't come here, I wouldn't know to check the numbers. And the new HD Channels would just come on and be a big surprise to me. Now it is like D is really playing with my mind. I know they have to test things, but it is driving me crazy


----------



## Rob

My receiver is rebooting. I think we had a power flux. Or...


----------



## EaglePC

Mine LOCKED UP


----------



## tpm1999

My HR20 exploded and almost killed my cat.


----------



## EaglePC

HELP!


----------



## Rob

false alarm. must of been a power flux here.


----------



## jcurrier31

Baldmaga said:


> Ugh, what a bad day.
> 
> Thought I was getting my new HR20, and the rest of my boxes reinstalled at my new home, until my Tech calls at 4:01pm saying he won't be able to make it, and he doesn't work on Sundays, so be there at 12-4 on Monday.
> 
> ugh...I HAVE SCHOOL!!
> 
> I wish the HD would turn on sooner to make us all happier people


If you can wait one more day, I got the plan, Remember, he makes commission, No install, no money. He made you waste your Saturday, mess with his money. He will be given your ticket again on Monday, He is probably going to make about $150 for your order. Don't be at home, wait until the end of the day and then call D* and let them know nobody showed up. He will probably not be given an extra job to make up for you not being home. He will lose the money for your install and D* should be able to get someone out there next day.


----------



## EaglePC

well its 5:30AM 9/16/2007
I just the 1st poster 
I work like beatle juice
HD is here 
wait a half hour 
ok
THERE HERE!

not 6AM yet


----------



## lobofanina

What are your reasons for this guess?


----------



## Dolly

Well I have all the numbers back except TP1 & TP2. This thing has got to be getting close--I hope :angel:


----------



## squarej

It would be great if we had new HD today, but I hope we DON'T have it at 6am EST as I get off work shortly thereafter and I need to get some sleep 
New HD = Little to no sleep today and I want to get some shut eye in before the after noon games today....

Jamie


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Hey Guess what! Turn on your tvs Guys and Gals because its on!!!!!! 



101 HD
BIG HD 
They are just the first 2 I have checked......YEA!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Nfl network is on.....double Ya..Hoo!!!


----------



## SteveHas

what channel numbers?
...and who turns off their TVs here?


----------



## squarej

What are you saying, that the HD is live or something else?

Jamie


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Ahh Darn it!! Not really.... I must have put my remote in pillerbox mode sometime yesterday...sorry for the false reading.


----------



## SteveHas

tpm1999 said:


> My HR20 exploded and almost killed my cat.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## keithw1975

I just turned on 212 (NFL) and it isn't in HD.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I thought I was reading the big ten in pillerbox mode. I usually have it 9in stretch native mode. Are we awake now?


----------



## keithw1975

Maybe they will turn them on after the party tonight. lol


----------



## jriggy23

well i am back awake after my dreams of hd all night. TP's 3-24 now reading 95+ on all....What are they waiting for? I was a kid on Xmas eve last night only to wake up dissapointed... My life story!!


----------



## sportshermit

I'm excited about the new channels but I'm going to be upset if they go live and the signal is so weak I can't get them. My signal strengths are still in the teens to upper 40s. Signal strengths on the other sats are upper 80s and 90s.


----------



## jriggy23

that may be an alignment issue.. some of the other guys were talkling about that last night


----------



## RAD

This mornings readings in Austin:
1-8 0 0 95 95 90 91 91 91
9-16 92 92 93 92 89 94 NA NA
17-24 95 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
25-32 ALL NA


----------



## jriggy23

morning RAD..similiar reading here at Fort Stewart, GA..


----------



## jriggy23

More users now that the east coast is waking up to frustration after a night of expectations


----------



## Azdeadwood

I actually getting several RSN's in a "stretch-o vision", with low quality images. None of which I received in that format before. If this is the "NEW HD" RSN's I'm very disappointed. 

No new channels.


----------



## jriggy23

i think for a while last night we had 300+ users and viewers..


----------



## rrrick8

RAD said:


> This mornings readings in Austin:
> 1-8 0 0 95 95 90 91 91 91
> 9-16 92 92 93 92 89 94 NA NA
> 17-24 95 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
> 25-32 ALL NA


Little weird that I'm getting a different readings on Tuner 2 (on some TPs) than I am tuner 1.

I'm not talking a slight fluctuation, but some TPs on T1 are zeros while they read 96 on tuner 2, and vice versa. :scratch:


----------



## shl4tech

Is it a good sign that we still have TNT HD this morning on 75? If I remember last week correctly it was off the air by now so that they had the bandwidth for Sunday Ticket.


----------



## BobbyK

Lets hope so.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

shl4tech said:


> Is it a good sign that we still have TNT HD this morning on 75? If I remember last week correctly it was off the air by now so that they had the bandwidth for Sunday Ticket.


Judging from the guide, it looks like TNT HD will remain active all day today.


----------



## jriggy23

sounds like a plan to me.. lets light the others up now too


----------



## purtman

I wonder if Earl's reference to The Highlander was in reference to the fact that this it is a fantasy show .... hmmm ...


----------



## BobbyK

If they don't turn on D10 where are they going to get the BW.


----------



## John4924

How can we tell if they have shutdown any SD channels to fit Sunday Ticket?


----------



## HDTVFreak07

BobbyK said:


> If they turn on D10 where are they going to get the BW.


Pardon my ignorance, but what's "BW"?


----------



## purtman

BobbyK said:


> If they don't turn on D10 where are they going to get the BW.


Some SD stations like CourtTV and some others.


----------



## purtman

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's "BW"?


Bandwidth.


----------



## shl4tech

I think it is more likely that Earl thought that watching Highlander was a better way to waste time than this. But this is now like a bag of chips and I just can't stop.


----------



## Indiana627

0 0 96 96 95 95 94 95
95 95 95 95 96 96 NA NA
80 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Buffalo, NY


----------



## NoNameEMT

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's "BW"?


Bw=Bandwidth


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Indiana627 said:


> 0 0 96 96 95 95 94 95
> 95 95 95 95 96 96 NA NA
> 80 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
> NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
> 
> Buffalo, NY


I've got similar reading as yours from across the Lake "Lake Ontario". I'm on the lake west of Watertown, NY.


----------



## mazter

Bandwith


----------



## shl4tech

John4924 said:


> How can we tell if they have shutdown any SD channels to fit Sunday Ticket?


Last week by this time TNT HD (75) was off the air and the guide said something to the effect of "Will resume later today"". That is a rough quote but fairly accurate. I am sure that there is someone out there that was upset enough about that last week that could remember it verbatem.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

mazter said:


> Bandwith


NOW I feel Dumb! :bang


----------



## BobbyK

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's "BW"?


Bandwidth


----------



## Sirshagg

BobbyK said:


> If they don't turn on D10 where are they going to get the BW.


Are there fewer HD games today?


----------



## Elistan98

Sirshagg said:


> Are there fewer HD games today?


Dont know about fewer,

I know Bengals Browns is SD only and I am not pleased.


----------



## shl4tech

Sirshagg said:


> Are there fewer HD games today?


12 HD games this week just like last.


----------



## jriggy23

Bandwidth


----------



## FlyBono24

Maybe they'll light up the HD channels today...

Most of us will be watching football so we won't notice anyways.


----------



## Hdhead

Sirshagg said:


> Are there fewer HD games today?


Last week there were 8 early games in HD. This week only 6. Explains why TNT will stay up today.


----------



## jriggy23

good call flybono..we can all hope


----------



## jriggy23

102 viewers now... climbing slowly but steadily


----------



## purtman

Right now, Chs. 320, 324, 213, and 315 all have "programming will return at 9 p.m. EST" in the guide. It looks like this is where the bandwidth will come from. It also makes me believe that the HD won't come on this afternoon.


----------



## ShiningBengal

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's "BW"?


I think he means "bandwidth." But it is such hard work to type it out.


----------



## garydean

There are 11 HD Sunday Ticket Games today on 8 channels.

719 - 1PM Buffalo @ Pittsburgh
720 - 1PM Indy @ Tennessee / 4PM Oakland @ Denver
721 - 1PM Atlanta @ Jacksonville / 4PM Minnesota @ Detroit
722 - 1PM Green Bay @ NY Giants / 4PM NY Jets @ Baltimore
723 - 1PM San Francisco @ St. Louis
724 - 1PM New Orleans @ Tampa Bay
725 - 4PM Dallas @ Miami
726 - 4PM Kansas City @ Chicago


----------



## Bubba1987

I don't think ST will have any impact on the new HD as ST is all in mpeg 2. They'll still have to find mpeg 2 bw no matter when D10 comes on line.


----------



## jlancaster

Tp2 and 17 are the only 2 I have yet to see...since tp2 hasn't been seen by anyone yet...this 17 seems strange to me it seems that there is a swath that runs somewhere here in pa and goes to somewhere in NH/ME including long island that doesn't see it. The strange thing is that upstate NY seems to be getting it though. The rest of the country gets it just fine.

Any thoughts??


----------



## bobshults

Since Monday falls on Tuesday this Wednesday, our Thursday HD launch scheduled for Friday is changed to Saturday because Sunday's a holiday.


----------



## TARDIS

FlyBono24 said:


> Maybe they'll light up the HD channels today...
> 
> Most of us will be watching football so we won't notice anyways.


or NASCAR b/c the Chase for the Cup begins today


----------



## 2Guysfootball

Bubba1987 said:


> I don't think ST will have any impact on the new HD as ST is all in mpeg 2. They'll still have to find mpeg 2 bw no matter when D10 comes on line.


I think most feel that once the D10 is up and running they will switch TNT,Espn and Espn2 off of the Mpeg2 that way they can get that Bandwidth back.


----------



## BobbyK

Bubba1987 said:


> I don't think ST will have any impact on the new HD as ST is all in mpeg 2. They'll still have to find mpeg 2 bw no matter when D10 comes on line.


They are going to do something with the mpeg 2 hds. They are not going to continue shuting down channels this year. Maybe some hd will move to d10?


----------



## LameLefty

ActiveHDdave said:


> Nfl network is on.....double Ya..Hoo!!!


What channel? 212 is still 480i SD for me.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

jlancaster said:


> Tp2 and 17 are the only 2 I have yet to see...since tp2 hasn't been seen by anyone yet...this 17 seems strange to me it seems that there is a swath that runs somewhere here in pa and goes to somewhere in NH/ME including long island that doesn't see it. The strange thing is that upstate NY seems to be getting it though. The rest of the country gets it just fine.
> 
> Any thoughts??


They did say there was a Spot Beam issue perhaps that is what we are "seeing"


----------



## FeelForce1

Bubba1987 said:


> I don't think ST will have any impact on the new HD as ST is all in mpeg 2. They'll still have to find mpeg 2 bw no matter when D10 comes on line.


Exactly, that's why their taking down the SD channels because people want their TNT in HD to stay up.  
At least D* is listening.


----------



## cforrest

All current MPEG-2 HD will remain. The current MPEG-2 HD though will be done in MPEG-4 as well on the corresponding SD channel number. I have no idea how long they do both formats, but figure sometime in 2008 it goes all MPEG-4.


----------



## JLF

jlancaster said:


> Tp2 and 17 are the only 2 I have yet to see...since tp2 hasn't been seen by anyone yet...this 17 seems strange to me it seems that there is a swath that runs somewhere here in pa and goes to somewhere in NH/ME including long island that doesn't see it. The strange thing is that upstate NY seems to be getting it though. The rest of the country gets it just fine.
> 
> Any thoughts??


tp 17 is a spot beam. Maybe they have areas that it is not covering.


----------



## jlancaster

2Guysfootball said:


> They did say there was a Spot Beam issue perhaps that is what we are "seeing"


Maybe but I thought is was in the Northwest.


----------



## jlancaster

JLF said:


> tp 17 is a spot beam. Maybe they have areas that it is not covering.


Do you have it?
Strange spot beam that covers the whole country but for a small part of the northesast.


----------



## cforrest

jlancaster said:


> Maybe but I thought is was in the Northwest.


Maybe is was the other Northwest, the Northeast unfortunately  We shall see.


----------



## jleupen

Indiana627 said:


> 0 0 96 96 95 95 94 95
> 95 95 95 95 96 96 NA NA
> 80 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
> NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
> 
> Buffalo, NY


Yes, have very similar results here in Cincinnati, Ohio. TP1 and 2 are 0. Sounds like TP1 was lit up at one point late last night?? Are people seeing signal from TP1 now?


----------



## LameLefty

jlancaster said:


> Do you have it?
> Strange spot beam that covers the whole country but for a small part of the northesast.


The stuff I've heard from folks who seem to know indicate that the physical problem is with one of the reflectors, assemblies like dishes used to focus the individual transponders. For spot beams, aimed at particular areas of the country (especially the northeast and -west "corners" of the U.S.) that are at the most extreme angles from the satellites, the reflector must be precisely shaped and positioned relative to the transmitters to properly hit the spot, so to speak. If the reflector has a mechanical problem like failing to deploy absolutely properly, the reflector will be distorted and the beams can't be aimed into the area focused by that spot on the reflector.

But there are multiple reflectors, as I understand D10's configuration, and not all of them are affected, nor are any of the equipment used for CONUS transponders.


----------



## JLF

In central Maine I am getting the following:

0 0 95 95 94 94 93 94
95 95 94 95 94 94 na na
0 na na na na 97 na na


----------



## JLF

Looks like the spot beam on 17 can't hit us but the one on 22is hitting us good.


----------



## compnurd

LameLefty said:


> The stuff I've heard from folks who seem to know indicate that the physical problem is with one of the reflectors, assemblies like dishes used to focus the individual transponders. For spot beams, aimed at particular areas of the country (especially the northeast and -west "corners" of the U.S.) that are at the most extreme angles from the satellites, the reflector must be precisely shaped and positioned relative to the transmitters to properly hit the spot, so to speak. If the reflector has a mechanical problem like failing to deploy absolutely properly, the reflector will be distorted and the beams can't be aimed into the area focused by that spot on the reflector.
> 
> But there are multiple reflectors, as I understand D10's configuration, and not all of them are affected, nor are any of the equipment used for CONUS transponders.


From what i read last night anyone from Philly up was not seeing TP17


----------



## jlancaster

LameLefty said:


> The stuff I've heard from folks who seem to know indicate that the physical problem is with one of the reflectors, assemblies like dishes used to focus the individual transponders. For spot beams, aimed at particular areas of the country (especially the northeast and -west "corners" of the U.S.) that are at the most extreme angles from the satellites, the reflector must be precisely shaped and positioned relative to the transmitters to properly hit the spot, so to speak. If the reflector has a mechanical problem like failing to deploy absolutely properly, the reflector will be distorted and the beams can't be aimed into the area focused by that spot on the reflector.
> 
> But there are multiple reflectors, as I understand D10's configuration, and not all of them are affected, nor are any of the equipment used for CONUS transponders.


Thanks for the reply Lefty that makes perfect sense to me...


----------



## jlancaster

JLF said:


> Looks like the spot beam on 17 can't hit us but the one on 22is hitting us good.


Thanks jlf...just curious what part of Maine are you living born and raised in Dover-Foxcroft.


----------



## loudo

2Guysfootball said:


> I think most feel that once the D10 is up and running they will switch TNT,Espn and Espn2 off of the Mpeg2 that way they can get that Bandwidth back.


I doubt if you will see that as long as there are still H10 and older HD receivers still out there being used.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

Ok I can not get over the fact that we are all seeing this!
This is like the Sci-Fi books I read about when I was growing up too Cool 

Still getting 0's on 1,2 and 17 But lowest # has gone up to 93 now on TP 9


----------



## 2Guysfootball

loudo said:


> I doubt if you will see that as long as there are still H10 and older HD receivers still out there being used.


Very true didn't think of that.


----------



## syphix

0 0 96 97 95 95 95 95
95 95 95 95 95 96 na na
95 na na na na 97 na na
na na na na na na na na

in central Minnesota

Strange...I got 97 on TP11 yesterday, and now it's 95...aww.......


----------



## JLF

jlancaster said:


> Thanks jlf...just curious what part of Maine are you living born and raised in Dover-Foxcroft.


In that area, a bit to the west


----------



## russelle777

0 0 97 99 96 96 95 96
95 95 95 96 95 96 na na
96 na na na na 100 na na
na na na na na na na na

NE FL


----------



## Zellster

0 0 95 95 93 93 93 94
91 92 94 95 94 93 na na
71 na na na na 96 na na
na na na na na na na na

Hampstead, MD


----------



## The Scotsman

Here's a question I haven't seen answered on these pages. Why has D10 been deployed when the existing Ka satellites at 99 and 103 are only using 6 or 7 transponders? Why couldn't the remaining transponders be used for our new HD channels, instead the new launch?


----------



## yukon10

I'm sick of getting my hopes up and then waking up and nothing new but a couple of TP's. Please D*. LIGHT IT UP


----------



## bret4

Brookfield, Connecticut

0 0 86 86 85 85 83 85
88 86 86 86 90 89 NA NA
0 NA NA NA NA 91 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## LameLefty

The Scotsman said:


> Here's a question I haven't seen answered on these pages. Why has D10 been deployed when the existing Ka satellites at 99 and 103 are only using 6 or 7 transponders? Why couldn't the remaining transponders be used for our new HD channels, instead the new launch?


Those transponders on 103(a) are Ka-High band. They are configured in spot beams aimed at particular places. DirecTV only has FCC licenses for some of those frequencies, which is why there are few transponders in each location. D10 and D11 (and if D12 is ever launched, it too) are Ka-Low band (the "B Band" which is why you need B Band Converters if you don't have a SWM). DirectTV has FCC licenses for more frequencies in that band which is why there are more transponders available for 103(b) - and in six months or so, we hope, 99(a).


----------



## LameLefty

bret4 said:


> Brookfield, Connecticut
> 
> 0 0 86 86 85 85 83 85
> 88 86 86 86 90 89 NA NA
> 0 NA NA NA NA 91 NA NA
> NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


Cool - I was born in New Milford and lived from 1st - 4th grade in Danbury.


----------



## Elistan98

Which transpoders are which?


----------



## bret4

LameLefty said:


> Cool - I was born in New Milford and lived from 1st - 4th grade in Danbury.


That's cool! I'm only about 2 miles from New Milford on Candlewood lake.


----------



## Indiana627

jleupen said:


> Yes, have very similar results here in Cincinnati, Ohio. TP1 and 2 are 0. Sounds like TP1 was lit up at one point late last night?? Are people seeing signal from TP1 now?


I checked at 11PM eastern last night and TP 1 was at 97 here in Buffalo. It's 0 today.

Between last night and today, the only TP I have not seen is 2.


----------



## LameLefty

bret4 said:


> That's cool! I'm only about 2 miles from New Milford on Candlewood lake.


It's a small world sometime isn't it? Here in the Nashville 'burbs, one of the other parents on our daughter's select soccer team grew up in Brookfield and her parents live in New Milford now. As a kid my favorite restaurant was the Hearth on Route 7.


----------



## sportshermit

In trying to figure out why my 103b signals are in the 20s-50s I wonder about having locals. I have no locals available either in SD or HD. The nearest locals to me are probably Des Moines or St. Louis. Anyone without the possibility of locals having signal strength issues?


----------



## jleupen

Indiana627 said:


> I checked at 11PM eastern last night and TP 1 was at 97 here in Buffalo. It's 0 today.
> 
> Between last night and today, the only TP I have not seen is 2.


Thanks Indiana.


----------



## mdernst

8:40 AM CDT signal strengths on 103(b) in New Orleans, LA

Mike


----------



## hdtvincr

sportshermit said:


> In trying to figure out why my 103b signals are in the 20s-50s I wonder about having locals. I have no locals available either in SD or HD. The nearest locals to me are probably Des Moines or St. Louis. Anyone without the possibility of locals having signal strength issues?


In Eastern Iowa w/ no locals, signal levels in te upper 90's for most part. Sound like you need some realignment.


----------



## jlancaster

If you do not have a signal on Transponder 17 please post here.


----------



## compnurd

mdernst said:


> 8:40 AM CDT signal strengths on 103(b) in New Orleans, LA
> 
> Mike


Is it just me or do the levels seam very spot beamish. Some areas are getting generally higher levels


----------



## gowaukee

hdtvincr said:


> In Eastern Iowa w/ no locals, signal levels in te upper 90's for most part. Sound like you need some realignment.


In central Iowa, transponders 1-3 all showing a reading of "0". Also, the rest are only mid 60s to upper 70s for readings on other transponders. Does anyone know the number at which you can still pick them up without major issues. I kind of dread tweaking the dish if I don't have to. . .


----------



## donshan

SouthEast Washington State- 103(b) this morning

*
0 0 82 83 80 81 80 80
82 80 83 83 83 82 NA NA
85 NA NA NA NA 86 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


*
These are almost the same values I had at midnight PDT last night. Just before that they were moving the zeros around, but I never had a value in TP 2.

No other changes noted in Guide or ch 499, no software updates


----------



## JLF

compnurd said:


> Is it just me or do the levels seam very spot beamish. Some areas are getting generally higher levels


Depends on the alignment of the dish. If an installer is in a hurry they are not going to worry about peaking the signals. Just as long as they are high on the 3 'old' locations they will not worry about getting it 'perfect' unless they have a reason (like locals). (Hey why waste my time?)

Personally I installed my own dish last fall and spent an hour 'peaking' the signal strengths. In doing so I am already aligned near perfect for 103b.


----------



## ShiningBengal

JLF said:


> tp 17 is a spot beam. Maybe they have areas that it is not covering.


I don't think TP 17 is a spot beam. I get 100 on my signal strength meter and I already get my HD locals on 99 TP 3 (100 signal strength).

All of my 103b transponders except TP 1 and TP 2 have signal strength of 95 +.


----------



## dennisdh

gowaukee said:


> In central Iowa, transponders 1-3 all showing a reading of "0". Also, the rest are only mid 60s to upper 70s for readings on other transponders. Does anyone know the number at which you can still pick them up without major issues. I kind of dread tweaking the dish if I don't have to. . .


God help me what does this all meen? Are we getting new channels today???!!!!


----------



## Juppers

People need to learn to relax a bit. No point in adjusting or tweaking your alignment until the thing is live. We don't know what additional position or power changes are going on with the sat, and won't know how good or bad the alignment is until it is broadcasting.


----------



## dennisdh

Juppers said:


> People need to learn to relax a bit. No point in adjusting or tweaking your alignment until the thing is live. We don't know what additional position or power changes are going on with the sat, and won't know how good or bad the alignment is until it is broadcasting.


which we'll know when????


----------



## BobbyK

ShiningBengal said:


> I don't think TP 17 is a spot beam. I get 100 on my signal strength meter and I already get my HD locals on 99 TP 3 (100 signal strength).
> 
> All of my 103b transponders except TP 1 and TP 2 have signal strength of 95 +.


I'm with you on this. I live over a 1k miles from you and I have 98 on tp-17. I just don't think its a spot beam.


----------



## RNRSC

sportshermit said:


> In trying to figure out why my 103b signals are in the 20s-50s I wonder about having locals. I have no locals available either in SD or HD. The nearest locals to me are probably Des Moines or St. Louis. Anyone without the possibility of locals having signal strength issues?


I had all sorts of issues with D* install and had similar readings this AM. If you are using a diplexers for OTA locals, make sure the BBC is before the first diplexer. Once I changed that I had readings similar to everyone else.


----------



## compnurd

BobbyK said:


> I'm with you on this. I live over a 1k miles from you and I have 98 on tp-17. I just don't think its a spot beam.


The entire Northeast does not have TP17.


----------



## bjdraw

Tampa FL at 10:06am
0 0 94 96 91 94 93 95
91 93 94 95 93 94 na na
94 na na na na 96 na na


----------



## ShiningBengal

Juppers said:


> People need to learn to relax a bit. No point in adjusting or tweaking your alignment until the thing is live. We don't know what additional position or power changes are going on with the sat, and won't know how good or bad the alignment is until it is broadcasting.


I wouldn't be too concerned if all live TP's are in the mid-80's or greater. However, it is obvious that folks getting signals in the 50's -70's or lower have some kind of a problem. It may not be the dish alignment, but that should certainly be high on anyone's list who isn't getting the "normal" signal strengths of mid-80's or greater.

103b is pumping out strong signals, and if you aren't seeing that, then you certainly have a problem.


----------



## Hdhead

Today is the day. Bank on it!


----------



## jal

My uneducated guess is we will probably see some programming after the engineers get through with the Sunday Ticket shuffling, even though that's MPEG II.


----------



## HIPAR

How will D* formally accept a somewhat less then perfect satellite from Boeing? Fortunately, that debacle seems to be the province of the two corporations and shouldn't concern the customers.

--- CHAS


----------



## philslc

jal said:


> My uneducated guess is we will probably see some programming after the engineers get through with the Sunday Ticket shuffling, even though that's MPEG II.


And after they complete the tweaking to balance the signal between east and west coasts.


----------



## ShiningBengal

Why is everone so certain that "today is the day?" DirecTV's most recent pronouncements have stated that the 19th is when it will happen. And why does anyone care whether it's today, the 19th or the end of the month?

Clearly with 103b pumping out test signals, we aren't far away. Relax.


----------



## parkerdt

All lit up here in Central NC (Mebane) except 1 and 2. 87 on tp17,94+ on the others.

Dave


----------



## swsduvall

Hi all. My first post and I think it's appropriate that its about a new sat!

About 20 miles east of Seattle (as the Seahawk flies):

103b:

0 0 79 76 77 (1-5)
74 76 74 79 77 (6-10)
78 75 80 79 0 (11-15)
0 81 (16-17)

103a:

0 0 33 0 0 0 (must be a spot beam)

Also, my existing HD channel guide gets pretty empty around 11 days out (the 27th/29th).

Steve


----------



## mitchr3242

Has anyone noticed that when you goto your guide you are "not" presented with a selection of HD stations, sports, movies, etc. in the menue section. Is just me or maybe they are reprogramming the guide.


----------



## JonSamuels

gowaukee said:


> In central Iowa, transponders 1-3 all showing a reading of "0".  Also, the rest are only mid 60s to upper 70s for readings on other transponders. Does anyone know the number at which you can still pick them up without major issues. I kind of dread tweaking the dish if I don't have to. . .


I'm on the SE side of Des Moines and I'm getting 89-96 on everything except transponders 1 & 2. Your dish may need to be tweaked a bit, but it seems a bit strange that you're getting 0 on transponder 3 and I'm getting 96.


----------



## Sirshagg

swsduvall said:


> Hi all. My first post and I think it's appropriate that its about a new sat!
> 
> About 20 miles east of Seattle (as the Seahawk flies):
> 
> 103b:
> 
> 0 0 79 76 77 (1-5)
> 74 76 74 79 77 (6-10)
> 78 75 80 79 0 (11-15)
> 0 81 (16-17)
> 
> 103a:
> 
> 0 0 33 0 0 0 (must be a spot beam)
> 
> Also, my existing HD channel guide gets pretty empty around 11 days out (the 27th/29th).
> 
> Steve


:welcome_s


----------



## BobbyK

compnurd said:


> The entire Northeast does not have TP17.


Some say its a spot beam and I don't believe it is.


----------



## Ken984

If 17 is a spot, it will be re-used several times, so it could show up in different regions. I would not read too much into anything at this point. When the channels go live then you can start to think of tweaking. although even after its live they can and will move things around, so today nobody has 1 or 2, tomorrow we all might get those and they will turn off 9 & 10, its subject to change at anytime.


----------



## Belchar

Hey, I'm on the coast, by Portland. Do you get NESN in HD? I don't and was told that the spot beam for NESN HD didn't reach me.



JLF said:


> In that area, a bit to the west


----------



## syphix

ShiningBengal said:


> Why is everone so certain that "today is the day?" DirecTV's most recent pronouncements have stated that the 19th is when it will happen. And why does anyone care whether it's today, the 19th or the end of the month?
> 
> Clearly with 103b pumping out test signals, we aren't far away. Relax.


I'm not "so certain" that today is it, but if history shows, DirecTV has routinely turned channels on prior to their press release saying so. Most likely, the 19th is the day they have set as the "marketing day". Channels can come up any time prior to that date, and probably will.


----------



## Ken984

syphix said:


> I'm not "so certain" that today is it, but if history shows, DirecTV has routinely turned channels on prior to their press release saying so. Most likely, the 19th is the day they have set as the "marketing day". Channels can come up any time prior to that date, and probably will.


I agree with you, except for one time. The initial roll out of the HD package, they stated a start day and even a time, and that was what they did. Not saying it will be that way this time, but it has happened that way in the past.


----------



## RAD

mitchr3242 said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you goto your guide you are "not" presented with a selection of HD stations, sports, movies, etc. in the menue section. Is just me or maybe they are reprogramming the guide.


I don't see this on my guide. I've seen some others post that their guide gets messed up and all it has is all channels in it, a reboot usually fixes it.


----------



## FeelForce1

mitchr3242 said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you goto your guide you are "not" presented with a selection of HD stations, sports, movies, etc. in the menue section. Is just me or maybe they are reprogramming the guide.


Mine is showing and working.


----------



## mitchr3242

Thank's, I'll try to reboot the system.


----------



## The Scotsman

My HR20-700 gets 85-95% on all visible transponders including 99 and 103a + b, so I do not believe I have any problem with dish alignment. So why then, would my H20-100 be seeing good numbers on 99-101-110-119 satellites, but 103a and 103b signal levels are zero? Is there is special setup adjustment required? Or has D* not enabled some receivers to see the test signals?


----------



## echyde

I'm getting 0 on TP 1, 2, and 4. Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to pull in 4?


----------



## syphix

Ken984 said:


> I agree with you, except for one time. The initial roll out of the HD package, they stated a start day and even a time, and that was what they did. Not saying it will be that way this time, but it has happened that way in the past.


I believe it was after ESPN-HD that they took a "announce date AFTER live" attitude. They announced a date for ESPN-HD, and then didn't have it on for 4-6 months AFTER that date....big boo boo.

But you're right...this is entirely different...and ANYTHING can happen.


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> My HR20-700 gets 85-95% on all visible transponders including 99 and 103a + b, so I do not believe I have any problem with dish alignment. So why then, would my H20-100 be seeing good numbers on 99-101-110-119 satellites, but 103a and 103b signal levels are zero? Is there is special setup adjustment required? Or has D* not enabled some receivers to see the test signals?


Check your setup, sounds like it is set for a 3 LNB dish, not a 5.
Just re-read your post, that is weird, reboot the receiver and see what happens. If it remains swap the receiver with your hr20 to see if it works there, if it does then its a bad cable or MS if you have any extra outputs at the switch try to swap those.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

bret4 said:


> Brookfield, Connecticut
> 
> 0 0 86 86 85 85 83 85
> 88 86 86 86 90 89 NA NA
> 0 NA NA NA NA 91 NA NA
> NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


We're about 65 miles apart but I have different numbers.

Norwich, CT
0 0 92 91 94 92 91 93 (1-8)
93 91 89 92 96 96 (9-14)
0 96 (17,22)

Mike


----------



## GP_23

My Tp 17 is showing a low signal, is that one of the "spot beams?"


----------



## Ken984

GP_23 said:


> My Tp 17 is showing a low signal, is that one of the "spot beams?"


We do not know yet, it could be.


----------



## The Scotsman

Ken984 said:


> Check your setup, sounds like it is set for a 3 LNB dish, not a 5.
> Just re-read your post, that is weird, reboot the receiver and see what happens. If it remains swap the receiver with your hr20 to see if it works there, if it does then its a bad cable or MS if you have any extra outputs at the switch try to swap those.


But my H20-100 is seeing 99 degree transponders at up to 100% signal level. So it must be set for 5 lnb.


----------



## MIMOTech

Tranponder levels in Boston area as of 10:30 EDT

1-8 0 0 94 95 94 95 91 94
9-16 94 95 93 94 94 95 n/a n/a
17-24 0 n/a n/a n/a n/a 96 n/a n/a
25-32 n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a


----------



## gowaukee

JonSamuels said:


> I'm on the SE side of Des Moines and I'm getting 89-96 on everything except transponders 1 & 2. Your dish may need to be tweaked a bit, but it seems a bit strange that you're getting 0 on transponder 3 and I'm getting 96.


Trans 3 is back, but only a 74 which similar to the rest of my numbers. Maybe a good day to go up on the roof. If I should fall, I want you all to remember me when you're enjoying the new channels- I'm going in, wish me luck!


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> But my H20-100 is seeing 99 degree transponders at up to 100% signal level. So it must be set for 5 lnb.


Yes, I saw that after i posted, reboot..see what happens. Swap with the other receiver. Let us know.


----------



## loudo

The Scotsman said:


> But my H20-100 is seeing 99 degree transponders at up to 100% signal level. So it must be set for 5 lnb.


Look in your setup menu screen, it will tell you what it is set for.


----------



## dv8

GP_23 said:


> My Tp 17 is showing a low signal, is that one of the "spot beams?"


West of Seattle 7:40AM PDT
0 0 87 83 86 80 83 78
87 80 86 77 88 92 N/A N/A
93 N/A N/A N/A N/A 90 N/A N/A

Thank god for football to pull me away from all these posts today.


----------



## ShiningBengal

compnurd said:


> The entire Northeast does not have TP17.


So are you saying TP 17 _is_ a spot beam? That would have to be a pretty big spot extending over nearly the entire US _except_ for the northeast!:sure:


----------



## compnurd

ShiningBengal said:


> So are you saying TP 17 _is_ a spot beam? That would have to be a pretty big spot extending over nearly the entire US _except_ for the northeast!:sure:


The spot beam can hit different sections at one time.


----------



## kramerboy

South of Cleveland, OH (10:40 a.m.)

0 0 98 97 96 96 95 95
96 97 95 95 97 98 N/A N/A
83 N/A N/A N/A N/A 99 N/A N/A


----------



## shugo77

ShiningBengal said:


> So are you saying TP 17 _is_ a spot beam? That would have to be a pretty big spot extending over nearly the entire US _except_ for the northeast!:sure:


It must be a spot beam for everybody that hates the Yankees and Red Sox


----------



## ShiningBengal

echyde said:


> I'm getting 0 on TP 1, 2, and 4. Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to pull in 4?


Try testing the individual signal strength meter on 103b TP 4. Sometimes you have to wait a bit to get a reading. That happened one time for me (not the same TP). Once it came in, it stayed tuned. Don't ask me why. Maybe Dish Voodoo.


----------



## Tom Robertson

There are spotbeams in trial right now. I do not know which TPs are, but evidence seems to point to 17 and perhaps 2 as being spotbeams. Note, they will repeat spotbeams throughout the US so the same TP can show up but they are still different spotbeams.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Mike Bertelson

ShiningBengal said:


> So are you saying TP 17 _is_ a spot beam? That would have to be a pretty big spot extending over nearly the entire US _except_ for the northeast!:sure:


Could it be that RSNs for the NE have gone CONUS?

i.e. SNY or YES

Mike


----------



## ShiningBengal

compnurd said:


> The spot beam can hit different sections at one time.


 I am aware of that. But why would it be _ONLY _TP 17 that cannot see the entire US?


----------



## compnurd

Who knows, i dont pick which TP's do what


----------



## jlancaster

ShiningBengal said:


> I am aware of that. But why would it be _ONLY _TP 17 that cannot see the entire US?


Could this be the one with the problem?? My guess is either tp2 or tp17.


----------



## Tom Robertson

mitchr3242 said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you goto your guide you are "not" presented with a selection of HD stations, sports, movies, etc. in the menue section. Is just me or maybe they are reprogramming the guide.


Until the new software makes it to all the receivers, some models still show the category selection first, then the guide. The HR20s go straight to guide with most of the other models going to category selection.

You don't need to reboot your receivers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

ShiningBengal said:


> I am aware of that. But why would it be _ONLY _TP 17 that cannot see the entire US?


They are only testing 2 spotbeam frequencies right now, AFAIK.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Ed Campbell

Northern NM, 83-89 on an AS9 than runs 90-99 everywhere else.

Would have checked earlier [5:42 AM]; but, was watching the Belgian F1 pre-race and race and didn't want to lose any recording.


----------



## skyboysea

dv8 said:


> West of Seattle 7:40AM PDT
> 0 0 87 83 86 80 83 78
> 87 80 86 77 88 92 N/A N/A
> 93 N/A N/A N/A N/A 90 N/A N/A


Thanks for posting these. Here in Kinston, WA, at the same time, I had only 17 at 72, everything else was low 60s or high 50s. Realignment time (as soon as stops raining).


----------



## smiddy

Code:


0    0  88  85  87  90  87  79
89  87  89  97  81  94  N/A N/A
93  N/A N/A N/A N/A 91  N/A N/A

Now where is my new HD channels?


----------



## lwilli201

I see that more TP's will disappear or drop in strength as they are being configured to cover their designated areas. Not all those active TP's will be national transponders.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

Central Florida

TP 1&2 are zeros.

All other TP's 95-100


----------



## dennisdh

shugo77 said:


> It must be a spot beam for everybody that hates the Yankees and Red Sox


Who doesn't hate the Yankees and Red Sox?


----------



## pattcap

Is it possible that D* is sending a Test Program / recording to all the HR20's to verify quality of signal, etc. 
Then have ALL the HR20's call in to report their findings?

Don't know how many HR20's are out there, but if you think about it, what a great way to ensure success, when things finally get "turned on" 
Seems like a way to cut down on CS calls.

I'm thinking they turn'em on late today, tonight, 
Folks distracted by football, or turn the tube off after football.

Then ready for the onslought of issues Monday AM and really Monday PM.


----------



## Ken984

New TLE

1 31862U 07032A 07259.38200655 -.00000100 00000-0 10000-3 0 801
2 31862 000.0682 313.4479 0000890 249.3369 186.9163 01.00271998 733

Eccentricity is way down from the last one, inclination is down also.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

pattcap said:


> Is it possible that D* is sending a Test Program / recording to all the HR20's to verify quality of signal, etc.
> Then have ALL the HR20's call in to report their findings?
> 
> Don't know how many HR20's are out there, but if you think about it, what a great way to ensure success, when things finally get "turned on"
> Seems like a way to cut down on CS calls.
> 
> I'm thinking they turn'em on late today, tonight,
> Folks distracted by football, or turn the tube off after football.
> 
> Then ready for the onslought of issues Monday AM and really Monday PM.


If I were running the program, I wouldn't do that. The only thing it's likely to reveal is how many bad installs you have, and how many trees are in obstructing position.


----------



## Ken984

D10 current position according to new TLE

1DIRECTV10
Lon	102.7881° W
Lat	0.0015° S
Alt (km)	35 785.540
Azm	196.5°
Elv	51.0°
RA	07h 55m 18s
Decl	-5° 15' 58"
Range (km)	37 010.397
RRt (km/s)	0.000
Vel (km/s)	3.075
Direction	Descending
Eclipse	No
MA (phase)	277.4° (196)
TA	277.4°
Orbit #	73
Mag (illum)	? (20%)
Constellation	Mon


----------



## syphix

102.7881. 

Home.  (close enough, eh?)


----------



## Ken984

Yep finally a current day tle!! And it is right there where WE want it to be.


----------



## jrodfoo

awesome, it's right where we need it to be


----------



## lwilli201

Ken984 said:


> Yep finally a current day tle!! And it is right there where WE want it to be.


Great news. Thanks Ken.


----------



## The Scotsman

Ken984 said:


> Yes, I saw that after i posted, reboot..see what happens. Swap with the other receiver. Let us know.


Well, I've rebooted and I'm still seeing 95-100% signal levels on the 99 degree satellite, but zeros on all 103a and 103b transponders. Whatever the cause, it is allowing 99-101-110-119 signals to pass, but not the 103's. How could a faulty RG6 cable behave like that? How could a faulty multiSwitch behave like that? If it passes the 99's, why wouldn't it pass the 103's? Why does my HR20-700 see the 103's and everything else? Although my local market (Scranton-Wilkes Barre) doesn't yet have D* HD locals, I do see 100% on 99 degree TP1. I suspect that carries the Philly HD locals.
Next thing to do is unplug my H20-100 and swap it with my H20-600 or HR20-700and I will post the result. I hope this is of interest to other members. Is there anyone else with a blind and deaf H20-100?


----------



## saryon

If it's not a WB68 switch, or a malfunctioning WB68, it might not be selecting the Ku(lo) from the new sat and that would jibe with your symptoms. Or bad b-band converters. Or diplexed locals. Sorry, I haven't looked at the beginning of this 160 page thread to see where your equipment is listed.


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> Well, I've rebooted and I'm still seeing 95-100% signal levels on the 99 degree satellite, but zeros on all 103a and 103b transponders. Whatever the cause, it is allowing 99-101-110-119 signals to pass, but not the 103's. How could a faulty RG6 cable behave like that? How could a faulty multiSwitch behave like that? If it passes the 99's, why wouldn't it pass the 103's? Why does my HR20-700 see the 103's and everything else? Although my local market (Scranton-Wilkes Barre) doesn't yet have D* HD locals, I do see 100% on 99 degree TP1. I suspect that carries the Philly HD locals.
> Next thing to do is unplug my H20-100 and swap it with my H20-600 or HR20-700and I will post the result. I hope this is of interest to other members. Is there anyone else with a blind and deaf H20-100?


Swap the Bband converter from the h20 with one from your hr20...or swap the h20 into the hr20 location. Hard to narrow down without moving some things around.


----------



## keteif

Ok newb question....can anyone tell me or link a page that tells how to reset my HR20? Second post and have been having a great time watching all the updates.

Thx for all the hard work all.


----------



## Ken984

keteif said:


> Ok newb question....can anyone tell me or link a page that tells how to reset my HR20? Second post and have been having a great time watching all the updates.
> 
> Thx for all the hard work all.


Menu, help and settings/setup/reset then the dash key.


----------



## Howie

keteif said:


> Ok newb question....can anyone tell me or link a page that tells how to reset my HR20? Second post and have been having a great time watching all the updates.
> 
> Thx for all the hard work all.


Just unplug it for 30 seconds or so, then plug it back in and it will reset.

Nevermind. I thought I read you had the H20. With the DVR you shouldn't unplug it unless it is frozen. Do the procedure described in the above post.


----------



## macdawg

Current Reading Here In Wash Dc.
View attachment 10041


----------



## F1 Fan

Howie said:


> Just unplug it for 30 seconds or so, then plug it back in and it will reset.
> 
> Nevermind. I thought I read you had the H20. With the DVR you shouldn't unplug it unless it is frozen. Do the procedure described in the above post.


Thats not a good way to reset - that really is a last resort after the old RBR which is a second to last resort.

Pulling the plug could seriously damage the hard drive and other sensitive components in the receiver. If the hard drive was in the middle of writing something (and remember the buffer means it is ALWAYS writing something) then you could damage the old drive - just as on a computer.

Use the menu reset.


----------



## lwilli201

keteif said:


> Ok newb question....can anyone tell me or link a page that tells how to reset my HR20? Second post and have been having a great time watching all the updates.
> 
> Thx for all the hard work all.


First way (Best way) is a menu reset. Menu, Help and Settings, Setup, Reset, Restart Reciever, press dash.


----------



## F1 Fan

Earls no 3000 posts before HD prediction on Friday was way off.

Nearly 4000 now.

Will we make 5000 before even one new channel comes on?


----------



## Howie

F1 Fan said:


> Thats not a good way to reset - that really is a last resort after the old RBR which is a second to last resort.
> 
> Pulling the plug could seriously damage the hard drive and other sensitive components in the receiver. If the hard drive was in the middle of writing something (and remember the buffer means it is ALWAYS writing something) then you could damage the old drive - just as on a computer.
> 
> Use the menu reset.


You didn't read my full post, huh?


----------



## code4code5

Howie said:


> You didn't read my full post, huh?


I would guess he just replied before you edited it.


----------



## rorkin

103 B-- Eastern Shore of Md about 50 MI East of DC

0 on 1 & 2 .. All others mid 90's except 17. which is 70..


----------



## bmerrow

Looks similar to other folks - northeast gets 0 on 1,2, 17 but otherwise signal strength looks great.


----------



## MikeR

pattcap said:


> Then ready for the onslought of issues Monday AM and really Monday PM.


I have a service call scheduled for Monday 8-12 already.


----------



## F1 Fan

Howie said:


> You didn't read my full post, huh?


You edited it while i was replying.

But even if it was an H20 not an HR20 i would not recommend pulling the power plug - that goes for PCs and most things that need some sort of reset.


----------



## syphix

in Central Minnesota...still pretty nice! 

TP11 keeps dropping, though....

Yesterday: 97
Earlier today: 95
Just now: 93


----------



## TheDurk

I'd like to add some unfounded speculation to the mix. It is generally assumed that the spot beam problem has no direct bearing whether there will be CONUS light-up. But consider the Boeing/D* negotiation issue. Assume the contract gives D* two options in the case of a defective sat: accept anyway, or reject and launch spare at x cost. D* and Boeing can also negotiate a discount/rebate to compensate for accepting a partially flawed satellite and are probably doing so, if the problem has been fully dimensioned. D* WOULD NEVER light-up the CONUS channels until such a negotiation is complete, because their fallback is reject the satellite, and that would mean turning people on and then turning them off. Boeing would then have a real advantage. I really don't know how these contracts are structured, but I can't imagine it being too different from this simple situation; partial failures are too difficult to predict to allow lawyers to define clauses in advance. Some negotiation has to be involved.


----------



## jriggy23

Is anybody else getting tired of hitting the refresh button on your mouse?


----------



## Ken984

I don't think anything changes the material part of this, the sat has had some sort of issue, Boeing and D* will have to work that out, the thought that they would have to wait for a settlement to actually put the sat in service is not going to fly. D* needs it and Boeing needs the final payment for this and 11 and 12. Also this is not the last sat D* will buy so Boeing has to act in good faith.


----------



## The Scotsman

syphix said:


> in Central Minnesota...still pretty nice!


So who lined up your dish? Whoever it was should be smiling!


----------



## jriggy23

So let me get this right...when NFL ST starts, if TNTHD is still there, we can assume that they are getting the extra bandwidth from 103b right? that woud be a sure fire sign that the satellite is up and in partial use? is that correct?


----------



## LameLefty

TheDurk said:


> partial failures are too difficult to predict to allow lawyers to define clauses in advance.


No they're really not. CAUSES of failures are hard to predict but not impossible. The END RESULT of the failures are not hard to predict at all. There is an entire branch of engineering called FMEA - Failure Modes and Effects Analysis. Everything that CAN go wrong in a system is quantified, analyzed, weighed and evaluated. This FMEA analysis ALWAYS goes into contracts for deliverables + services for space systems. I know - I used to help do these things for a living. I'm also (now) a lawyer - I guarantee you DirecTV has good lawyers, as does Boeing. The contract will have tons of contingent clauses based on everything from outright launch failures to completely full functionality and every type of reduced functionality in between. It's just the way these things are structured. Oh, and if there IS a dispute, there will be an arbitration clause to resolve disputes quickly and efficiently in lieu of litigation.


----------



## bwaldron

jriggy23 said:


> So let me get this right...when NFL ST starts, if TNTHD is still there, we can assume that they are getting the extra bandwidth from 103b right? that woud be a sure fire sign that the satellite is up and in partial use? is that correct?


Nope.

There are fewer 1PM HD games this week, and it appears other stuff is being turned off to meet the needs.


----------



## mmdkyoung123

I am in Michigan, just north of Flint. I am getting a reading of\

1-8 0 0 82 91 78 87 77 87
9-16 79 86 78 86 79 86 na na
17-24 76 na na na na 89 na na
25-32 ALL na

Can anyone around this area tell me if that is good, or if I should be thinking about getting out the ladder to do some repointing?? The installer appeared to do a good job and I have always been pleased with the quality of the signals on other channels to this point. All of my signals are in the 90's on sat 101. Just curious, as I am still kinda new to all of this. Thanks for any info or input!!!!


----------



## bwaldron

LameLefty said:


> No they're really not. CAUSES of failures are hard to predict but not impossible. The END RESULT of the failures are not hard to predict at all. There is an entire branch of engineering called FMEA - Failure Modes and Effects Analysis. Everything that CAN go wrong is a system is quantified, analyzed, weighed and evaluated. This FMEA analysis ALWAYS goes into contracts for deliverables + services for space systems. I know - I used to help do these things for a living. I'm also (now) a lawyer - I guarantee you DirecTV has good lawyers, as does Boeing. The contract will have tons of contingent clauses based on everything from outright launch failures to completely full functionality and every type of reduced functionality in between. It's just the way these things are structured.


Agreed. Also the investor relations statement would have addressed such material issues.


----------



## DarkAudit

0s on 1 and 2, 75 on 17. 88-94 on the rest in Morgantown.


----------



## F1 Fan

00 00 95 92 92 89 89 88
92 88 88 88 91 89
96 97

College Station TX


----------



## Tom Robertson

TheDurk said:


> I'd like to add some unfounded speculation to the mix. It is generally assumed that the spot beam problem has no direct bearing whether there will be CONUS light-up. But consider the Boeing/D* negotiation issue. Assume the contract gives D* two options in the case of a defective sat: accept anyway, or reject and launch spare at x cost. D* and Boeing can also negotiate a discount/rebate to compensate for accepting a partially flawed satellite and are probably doing so, if the problem has been fully dimensioned. D* WOULD NEVER light-up the CONUS channels until such a negotiation is complete, because their fallback is reject the satellite, and that would mean turning people on and then turning them off. Boeing would then have a real advantage. I really don't know how these contracts are structured, but I can't imagine it being too different from this simple situation; partial failures are too difficult to predict to allow lawyers to define clauses in advance. Some negotiation has to be involved.


The contract on the FCC site, even redacted, shows several warranty clauses. The satellite ownership was officially transfered to DIRECTV the moment the launch vehicle was ignited, so everything is under warranty now.

DIRECTV can turn on NATIONALs now without affecting the contract status.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## henryld

0's on 1 & 2. 96 on 17. 88 to 95 on the balance. Houston, Tx. F1 Fan we are close geographically and reading wise.


----------



## RAD

jriggy23 said:


> So let me get this right...when NFL ST starts, if TNTHD is still there, we can assume that they are getting the extra bandwidth from 103b right? that woud be a sure fire sign that the satellite is up and in partial use? is that correct?


Nope, I pulled the BBC off my H20 and I'm still getting TNT-HD and 103(b) shows no signals.


----------



## Howie

F1 Fan said:


> You edited it while i was replying.
> 
> But even if it was an H20 not an HR20 i would not recommend pulling the power plug - that goes for PCs and most things that need some sort of reset.


If there is no hard drive involved, what does it hurt to pull the plug? I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm just curious as to what you think. And just to keep OT, TURN ON THE HD FEEDS!


----------



## TheDurk

OK--thanks for the illumination. The question had been bothering me. If you let the lawyers drive the equation, things can get hung up badly.


----------



## azbob

RAD said:


> Nope, I pulled the BBC off my H20 and I'm still getting TNT-HD and 103(b) shows no signals.


But,, something is different.... TNTHD is staying on.... and it always go away on sunday... sooooo...


----------



## concorde1

LameLefty said:


> No they're really not. CAUSES of failures are hard to predict but not impossible. The END RESULT of the failures are not hard to predict at all. There is an entire branch of engineering called FMEA - Failure Modes and Effects Analysis. Everything that CAN go wrong in a system is quantified, analyzed, weighed and evaluated. This FMEA analysis ALWAYS goes into contracts for deliverables + services for space systems. I know - I used to help do these things for a living. I'm also (now) a lawyer - I guarantee you DirecTV has good lawyers, as does Boeing. The contract will have tons of contingent clauses based on everything from outright launch failures to completely full functionality and every type of reduced functionality in between. It's just the way these things are structured. Oh, and if there IS a dispute, there will be an arbitration clause to resolve disputes quickly and efficiently in lieu of litigation.


Sounds like you have been studying Six Sigma\Lean Manufacturing


----------



## byron

i had all 90s earlier this morning.... now all my readings are in the 80s.


----------



## MnGuy

azbob said:


> But,, something is different.... TNTHD is staying on.... and it always go away on sunday... sooooo...


What's going on is they took off other channels..a bunch of shopping ones.


----------



## franky8427

Here in Miami i have no picture on my DT-locals while the SD are working fine....does that mean anything?


----------



## azbob

MnGuy said:


> What's going on is they took off other channels..a bunch of shopping ones.


Why yes... that seems to be the case. They should have started that practice way back when... less shopping channels is much goodness!!


----------



## DanHo

0 0 95 95 93 94 91 92
94 94 93 93 95 96 NA NA
95 NA NA NA NA 98

Just south of Seattle


----------



## llowrey

henryld said:


> 0's on 1 & 2. 96 on 17. 88 to 95 on the balance. Houston, Tx. F1 Fan we are close geographically and reading wise.


I'm not too far away from you (Seabrook) and I've got about half 95/96 and the other half 98/99, except for TP1 and TP2 with are both zero.


----------



## dcben

NEW TLE. See comment on the spot beam thread.

Ben


----------



## Ken984

They shut down all those last week and the ppv channels as well. They always do. It is the number of HD games at one time that cause the problem.


----------



## franky8427

My DT locals are off-the air here in Miami while the SD are working fine....does that means something?
00,00,96,95,95,88,92,91
95,88,95,91,94,91,N/A,N/A
98,N/A,N/A,N/A,N/A,96,N/A


----------



## Ken984

dcben said:


> NEW TLE. See comment on the spot beam thread.
> 
> Ben


Posted that here long ago.


----------



## machavez00

must be close
recent activity
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-2.66	$0.00
09/16/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$2.66	$0.00


----------



## F1 Fan

Howie said:


> If there is no hard drive involved, what does it hurt to pull the plug? I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm just curious as to what you think. And just to keep OT, TURN ON THE HD FEEDS!


No argument 

Pulling the plug on anything electrical can cause a power spike/surge. Mainly because us humans cant do things quickly or evenly. There are so many static sensitive devices in anything electronic that can be damaged beyond repair with a surge. That is why you should have a UPS or surge protector on most electronic items.

Pulling the plug is after the surge protector so can spike the internals.

Also as soon as the 110v comes into the back of the unit it is transformed down - to usually 3, 5 and 12v DC for most circuits. There are also circuit protectors built in. But a large enough spike can short circuit some of these and then you get the full 110v through the circuit. A Chip would melt in a heartbeat.

I know it is highly unlikely and there are people pulling their plugs every day. But it only takes once to ruin it. Yes it can be replaced (if it is in the protection plan) at little cost but it is still time to ship - and for some that may be their only receiver so no D* on the day the new HD goes live - can you imagine that!

As for the hard drives in DVRs - they do write continuosuly and are also writing to the master index. If that master index corrupts then nothing on your drive can be read losing everything.


----------



## dcben

Ken984 said:


> Posted that here long ago.


Oops, that will teach me not to spend 24/7 hitting refresh. :blush:


----------



## Ken984

dcben said:


> Oops, that will teach me not to spend 24/7 hitting refresh. :blush:


LOL it was much easier to keep track of when it was in the tech thread.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

TARDIS said:


> or NASCAR b/c the Chase for the Cup begins today


I will watching both with one tv


----------



## ActiveHDdave

ActiveHDdave said:


> I will watching both with one tv


NFL and Nascar


----------



## Ken984

Just went in and checked my service on D*.com. I have a new line in the services
Locals HD, which is not available here yet, so maybe they are coming soon. 
Does anyone else who does not have locals in HD have this?


LOCALS HD $0.00 / included w/Local Programming
HD Access $9.99 / Monthly
HBO HD $0.00 / included w/HBO Service
Primary Leased Receiver $4.99 / _HR20
HR20 New Service $0.00 / _HR20
DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 / Monthly


----------



## stooley

Ken984 said:


> Just went in and checked my service on D*.com. I have a new line in the services
> Locals HD, which is not available here yet, so maybe they are coming soon.
> Does anyone else who does not have locals in HD have this?
> 
> LOCALS HD $0.00 / included w/Local Programming
> HD Access $9.99 / Monthly
> HBO HD $0.00 / included w/HBO Service
> Primary Leased Receiver $4.99 / _HR20
> HR20 New Service $0.00 / _HR20
> DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 / Monthly


Yea I have the exact same thing...was added 9-12...no HD Locals here nor do I see them coming anytime soon though. I am in DMA #79 I think....Paducah, KY...though all of our locals are broadcasting in HD OTA.


----------



## SteveHas

I'm still thinking it will be the 19th for live
and not a moment sooner


----------



## Ken984

stooley said:


> Yea I have the exact same thing...was added 9-12...no HD Locals here nor do I see them coming anytime soon though. I am in DMA #79 I think....Paducah, KY...though all of our locals are broadcasting in HD OTA.


DMA 82 here but all locals are in HD. I know that having all channels available is one of the criteria they use besides the size of the DMA.


----------



## stooley

Ken984 said:


> DMA 82 here but all locals are in HD. I know that having all channels available is one of the criteria they use besides the size of the DMA.


Sounds like we are in the same boat then


----------



## newsbreaker

EaglePC said:


> well all i'm saying i get ch 221 twice while surfing and it listed double in the guide


Channel 221 was like this last week as well, with the "state" tax thing listed in the guide.


----------



## jlancaster

Ken984 said:


> Just went in and checked my service on D*.com. I have a new line in the services
> Locals HD, which is not available here yet, so maybe they are coming soon.
> Does anyone else who does not have locals in HD have this?
> 
> LOCALS HD $0.00 / included w/Local Programming
> HD Access $9.99 / Monthly
> HBO HD $0.00 / included w/HBO Service
> Primary Leased Receiver $4.99 / _HR20
> HR20 New Service $0.00 / _HR20
> DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 / Monthly


I don't have local hd and I have hdaccess only added today.... so may be a good sign for you...hard to tell otherwise.


----------



## bret4

Just saw this in my account

Date Access Card Description Amount Tax 
09/15/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-2.33 $-0.27 
09/15/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $2.33 $0.27 

I already have HD locals.


----------



## n2deep2bn

here is what mine shows.
Current Programming
Choices:
Network: CBS HD
Network: FOX HD
DIRECTV DVR Service
Network: NBC HD
Network: ABC HD
TOTAL CHOICE-no locals
Network: CBS from NYC/LA
Network: NBC from NYC/LA
Network: ABC from NYC/LA
Network: FOX from NYC/LA
SPORTS
PLAYBOY TV


----------



## Ken984

jlancaster said:


> I don't have local hd and I have hdaccess only added today.... so may be a good sign for you...hard to tell otherwise.


Thanks for the replies everybody, looks like it could be a positive sign! D10 may bring more than just the nationals for some of us, and soon!


----------



## Dolly

SteveHas said:


> I'm still thinking it will be the 19th for live
> and not a moment sooner


Well that was my first thought, but the party is tonight. So I guess D will be having a party about new HD Channels when there aren't any new HD Channels


----------



## azarby

Dolly said:


> Well that was my first thought, but the party is tonight. So I guess D will be having a party about new HD Channels when there aren't any new HD Channels


Maybe they will enable them in real time during the show.

Bob


----------



## SteveHas

Dolly said:


> Well that was my first thought, but the party is tonight. So I guess D will be having a party about new HD Channels when there aren't any new HD Channels


yes they can
the party they are having I believe is to celebrate the Emmys, and the launch of new channels
they can do all of that without us having them today :nono2:


----------



## SteveHas

azarby said:


> Maybe they will enable them in real time during the show.
> 
> Bob


could be


----------



## henryld

azarby said:


> Maybe they will enable them in real time during the show.
> 
> Bob


Hmmm!!!!That would be impressive.:sure:


----------



## Juppers

Doubt they would try to show off by enabling them during the show. If there was a problem, that would be extremely bad PR, the exact opposite of what they want.


----------



## F1 Fan

Dolly said:


> Well that was my first thought, but the party is tonight. So I guess D will be having a party about new HD Channels when there aren't any new HD Channels


But they can turn on specific receivers - or have an engineering card in them for their party tonight. They get them we dont.

I doubt very much if they would turn on a channel early for us if they spent hundreds of thousands on a launch party tonight to showcase it.

Tomorrow morning may be the earliest. And Monday isnt a good day for new stuff but maybe the odd channel will pop up. I would also guess (pure guess) that TNT would be one of the first to show up in its SD channel slot. This is because it is currently being broadcast (in the 70s and on mpeg2) and have more subscribers than HBO and SHO which are also simultcast in mpeg2.

So if they turn those on to us and no one reports a problem all is good (You know that 100,000 people on here will report if TNT HD comes on 245 and is good or bad so they get their feedback). If there is a problem, no worries as they can turn it off and still have the old mpeg2s going. If no problem then turn on the rest when they are ready by 19th.

Nothing like DBSTalk members to give an "across the country, dma by dma" feedback of picture quality. I mean they already have every tp reading on 103b for every dma from these forums in less than 24hrs. Even non CEers are being HD CEers!


----------



## David Carmichael

I don't know but a fair number of the shopping and other channels are off the air stating will be back at 9pm EST.. about the same time that the Awards show starts broadcasting..??


----------



## F1 Fan

David Carmichael said:


> I don't know but a fair number of the shopping and other channels are off the air stating will be back at 9pm EST.. about the same time that the Awards show starts broadcasting..??


no - thats for ST


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Anybody notice the HD broadcast of the Steelers .... NOT VERY GOOD!
The picture is real blurry at times seems like heat waves coming off the ground.


Could this be because of lack of bandwidth or software updates?


----------



## Ken984

Pitt-Buff game looking pretty good to me, but im looking at this thread more than the game too so....


----------



## dcrews

My steelers channel looks fine, but the sound keeps switching from stereo to dolby digitial, just like last week..


----------



## Dolly

I don't care if the Steelers are blurry just so they win :lol:


----------



## kryscio23

henryld said:


> Hmmm!!!!That would be impressive.:sure:


There are a few channels in the low 200's that say, "programming will return at 9 p.m." ... sooooooo maybe, just maybe, before their Emmy party kicks off, they will put the new HD's into motion at 9 pm?!


----------



## ShiningBengal

F1 Fan said:


> Pulling the plug on anything electrical can cause a power spike/surge. Mainly because us humans cant do things quickly or evenly. There are so many static sensitive devices in anything electronic that can be damaged beyond repair with a surge. That is why you should have a UPS or surge protector on most electronic items.
> 
> Pulling the plug is after the surge protector so can spike the internals.
> 
> Also as soon as the 110v comes into the back of the unit it is transformed down - to usually 3, 5 and 12v DC for most circuits. There are also circuit protectors built in. But a large enough spike can short circuit some of these and then you get the full 110v through the circuit. A Chip would melt in a heartbeat.
> 
> I know it is highly unlikely and there are people pulling their plugs every day. But it only takes once to ruin it. Yes it can be replaced (if it is in the protection plan) at little cost but it is still time to ship - and for some that may be their only receiver so no D* on the day the new HD goes live - can you imagine that!
> 
> As for the hard drives in DVRs - they do write continuosuly and are also writing to the master index. If that master index corrupts then nothing on your drive can be read losing everything.


DirecTV tech support routinely advises customers to pull the plug on their receivers to reset them. In fact, on many of them, it is the ONLY way to reset them, as they don't have on/off switches. And of course, turning the switch off is electrically identical to pulling the plug.

Surge protectors are designed to protect electronic devices from surges and spikes in the line, not in the device. But you know that, of course.

I agree that it isn't normally good practice to simply switch of any device that has RW memory, HDD or otherwise, because it may corrupt system files or data.

But in practice, I don't think you will do any harm to a DVR by doing this. I've done it many dozens if not over a hundred times and have never had an issue of any kind as a result. Furthermore, momentary power outages (in the absence of a UPS) do the same thing.


----------



## Ken984

kryscio23 said:


> There are a few channels in the low 200's that say, "programming will return at 9 p.m." ... sooooooo maybe, just maybe, before their Emmy party kicks off, they will put the new HD's into motion at 9 pm?!


Those are gone to make room for ST games, it has nothing to do with D10.


----------



## ShiningBengal

kryscio23 said:


> There are a few channels in the low 200's that say, "programming will return at 9 p.m." ... sooooooo maybe, just maybe, before their Emmy party kicks off, they will put the new HD's into motion at 9 pm?!


DirecTV always does this on days with national sports events. They currently don't have enough bandwidth to go around, so they simply shut down channels that don't have a lot of viewership, or where the same programming is normall repeated as it is on Universal High Def.


----------



## Hoxxx

Well by this time next week I sure hope the extra bandwidth is not an issue.


----------



## Ken984

dcrews said:


> My steelers channel looks fine, but the sound keeps switching from stereo to dolby digitial, just like last week..


I have noticed it switching but only during commercials. Getting Dolby Digital EX for the game.


----------



## Ken984

Hoxxx said:


> Well by this time next week I sure hope the extra bandwidth is not an issue.


D10 will not affect the way ST is handled this season, it will still result in channels being turned off. Next year they should have no problem with bandwidth, they have stated ST will be mpeg4 next season.


----------



## kryscio23

ShiningBengal said:


> DirecTV always does this on days with national sports events. They currently don't have enough bandwidth to go around, so they simply shut down channels that don't have a lot of viewership, or where the same programming is normall repeated as it is on Universal High Def.


I know all of this, but with D10 up there and supposedly ready to go, there wouldn't be any need to shut down channels any longer.

Plus, we all anticipated it today, and 9 p.m. would be before their party, which is 3 hours earlier in Pacific time, dont forget.


----------



## wmj5

I am getting a signal on 103b on all tp's except 1 and 2. I live in Inman S.C.


----------



## henryld

Annie still a no show!!!:nono2: Her biological father must have been a D* service tech.


----------



## ShiningBengal

henryld said:


> Annie still a no show!!!:nono2: Her biological father must have been a D* service tech.


Annie will show up on the 19th. DirecTV has said so, and they should know.


----------



## upnorth

kryscio23 said:


> I know all of this, but with D10 up there and supposedly ready to go, there wouldn't be any need to shut down channels any longer.
> 
> Plus, we all anticipated it today, and 9 p.m. would be before their party, which is 3 hours earlier in Pacific time, dont forget.


D10 has nothing to do with Sunday Ticket and MPEG-2 they still will have to shut down other MPEG-2 channels PPV and others this football season.
The only advantage when they lite-up D10 is possibly if they shutdown TNT on 75 mpeg-2 those with MPEG-4 equip may see it at 245.


----------



## houskamp

Ken984 said:


> D10 will not affect the way ST is handled this season, it will still result in channels being turned off. Next year they should have no problem with bandwidth, they have stated ST will be mpeg4 next season.


so you will have to have one of the new boxes to get it then? gonna be a lot of upgrades then :eek2:


----------



## donshan

F1 Fan said:


> But they can turn on specific receivers - or have an engineering card in them for their party tonight. They get them we dont.
> 
> I doubt very much if they would turn on a channel early for us if they spent hundreds of thousands on a launch party tonight to showcase it.


If I were in charge of this party, I would have that switch at the party turn on a wall of big plasmas showing every new HD channel on D*

*AND at that exact instant that same switch would also send the signal to D10 to activate everybody's receiver across the whole country so we get to join the party too! 
*

The 103(b) transponder readings indicate to me that we are getting the RF signals from D10, but there may not yet be any modulation on those RF signals containing the MPEG-4 data yet. They just have to throw a software switch at the uplink center and all those HD channels go live on our sets.

Alternatively the new HD MPEG-4 channels may be coming into everyone's receiver right now, but they are blocked by the software, just like you don't see channels you don't pay for. All it takes is for D* to send an activation signal to turn all those HD channels on, just like they do when you order PPV. It only takes seconds to send that activation signal!

So maybe we get to join their party tonight too!


----------



## Ken984

houskamp said:



> so you will have to have one of the new boxes to get it then? gonna be a lot of upgrades then :eek2:


Well they will just move the HD games to KA mpeg4 so only the ST SF subs will have to be upgraded, should not be too many by that time. Anyone using only ST sd will be fine with any box.


----------



## tpm1999

NVM


----------



## SteveHas

I know we are all excited, but let it go
just keep chanting,
"its the 19th, its the 19th"
look at it this way, it makes Hump day something to look forward to


----------



## Bubba1987

The only way it helps is that if they move their current mpeg4 locals to D10, and then use that capacity for ST.


----------



## Elistan98

SteveHas said:


> I know we are all excited, but let it go
> just keep chanting,
> "its the 19th, its the 19th"
> look at it this way, it makes Hump day something to look forward to


not really, ill b out of town wendsay til friday. Was there a actual press relese nnouncing the 19th


----------



## Ken984

Bubba1987 said:


> The only way it helps is that if they move their current mpeg4 locals to D10, and then use that capacity for ST.


There are no mpeg4 locals on any CONUS beams. If they get the HD games off the 3 main birds at 101 110 and 119 that will allow that bandwidth to be used for the ST sd feeds, and that will allow them to keep the other channels active. Right now they need 14 sd channels and up to 11 hd channels to do ST, so that means a lot of shuffling around. Next season this will not be an issue.


----------



## Indiana627

bmerrow said:


> Looks similar to other folks - northeast gets 0 on 1,2, 17 but otherwise signal strength looks great.


I'm getting 80 on TP 17 in Buffalo. Do I not qualify as northeast?


----------



## Jeremy W

donshan said:


> The 103(b) transponder readings indicate to me that we are getting the RF signals from D10, but there may not yet be any modulation on those RF signals containing the MPEG-4 data yet.


Nope, the signal meters do not measure RF at all. They measure the bit error rate (BER) of the signal, which means that if you're seeing numbers, there is a real signal with real data coming down, not just an RF carrier. Now that doesn't mean that there is any actual MPEG4 data in the signal, although there probably is.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Bubba1987 said:


> The only way it helps is that if they move their current mpeg4 locals to D10, and then use that capacity for ST.


Moving MPEG4 locals to D10? They are already on spotbeams on S1 and S2. The only things that would conceivably help ST is to move MPEG*2* channels to D10 as MPEG4. Since DIRECTV has stated that the NFL ST will not require MPEG4 receivers this season, any moves would have to be other MPEG2 HD channels and only during the games on Sunday. Such a move would also blackout the older HD receivers during gametime, but is conceivable as a move.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## upnorth

Bubba1987 said:


> The only way it helps is that if they move their current mpeg4 locals to D10, and then use that capacity for ST.


That still will not help Locals in mpeg-4 are off the Spaceway birds that will not free-up any mpeg-2 bandwidth.


----------



## dbhsatx

donshan said:


> If I were in charge of this party, I would have that switch at the party turn on a wall of big plasmas showing every new HD channel on D*


If I were the one throwing that switch I would make sure everything was working before I did. The channels may be up in Engineering mode already so they can see them but we can't. Let's hope they send an authorization before the party so we can all see them.


----------



## swirl_junkie

For all we know, once they do throw the switch, it could be two or three channels for weeks......


----------



## Tom Robertson

There will be at least 20 channels on day one. Perhaps many more. 

And all channels will have their reviews completed before we can see them.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## dbsdave

Tom Robertson said:


> There will be at least 20 channels on day one. Perhaps many more.
> 
> And all channels will have their reviews completed before we can see them.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


But we want to know, what date is day 1?:eek2:


----------



## compnurd

There is alot moving around. TP3 is down now for me and the levels keep jumping. What was 97 this morning is 91 now and what was 92 is 98.


----------



## dbsdave

compnurd said:


> There is alot moving around. TP3 is down now for me and the levels keep jumping. What was 97 this morning is 91 now and what was 92 is 98.


That really is not very significant, at least for most people, clouds can affect a small change in signal strength like that, still way more than enough for problem free viewing.


----------



## purtman

JLF said:


> Depends on the alignment of the dish. If an installer is in a hurry they are not going to worry about peaking the signals. Just as long as they are high on the 3 'old' locations they will not worry about getting it 'perfect' unless they have a reason (like locals). (Hey why waste my time?)
> 
> Personally I installed my own dish last fall and spent an hour 'peaking' the signal strengths. In doing so I am already aligned near perfect for 103b.


Did you use a bird dog to do it or did you have somebody checking signals on the TV? I assume the former. If so, what type of bird dog did you have and what did you get it? Also, how much did it cost you?


----------



## compnurd

dbsdave said:


> That really is not very significant, at least for most people, clouds can affect a small change in signal strength like that, still way more than enough for problem free viewing.


I have never had a non rain cloud lower signal levels by 6 points. I also have never had a cloud lower levels and raise others


----------



## TheDurk

ShiningBengal said:


> DirecTV tech support routinely advises customers to pull the plug on their receivers to reset them. In fact, on many of them, it is the ONLY way to reset them, as they don't have on/off switches. And of course, turning the switch off is electrically identical to pulling the plug.
> 
> Surge protectors are designed to protect electronic devices from surges and spikes in the line, not in the device. But you know that, of course.
> 
> I agree that it isn't normally good practice to simply switch of any device that has RW memory, HDD or otherwise, because it may corrupt system files or data.
> 
> But in practice, I don't think you will do any harm to a DVR by doing this. I've done it many dozens if not over a hundred times and have never had an issue of any kind as a result. Furthermore, momentary power outages (in the absence of a UPS) do the same thing.


I agree, but bad power in the extreme sure can kill a DVR. I woke up one morning to find my SDTivo rebooting unsuccessfully. I went down to the unit to find my UPS (APC 500) had failed in such a way that it was cycling every 8 seconds or so cutting power for a second or two every cycle. Probably it had been doing that for hours. Fried drive totally. Luckily it was stock, and an upgrade was needed anyway. Apparently I went a little too long on replacing the cell in the UPS, because a new battery fixed the problem. I had no idea they could fail that way.


----------



## BWELL316

I got home from work this morning and turned on my tv specifically to check 103b's signals. Had 82 and over for everything for everything but tp 1 and 2. A week ago I would not have done that. I never realized what a shared sickness this HD fever is.


----------



## rrrick8

I just don't see the logic with everyone saying they'll turn them on tonight at the Emmys. 

They have this big advertising promoting/sponsorship/campaign with them and then they turn on the HDs just so everyone can turn the channels away from the Emmys to watch new HD channels on Directv? 

Now I can see them going on immediately after....but not prior to or during.


----------



## purtman

dennisdh said:


> Who doesn't hate the Yankees and Red Sox?


Just the Red Sox!


----------



## mexican-bum

Bubba1987 said:


> The only way it helps is that if they move their current mpeg4 locals to D10, and then use that capacity for ST.


I am assuming you mean they're current mpeg 2 locals, which are already also on mpeg 4, I personally don't understand why not turn them off and make the LA and NY people upgrade to mpeg 4 equipment if they still want there locals. That would free up 8 channels of mpeg 2 hd.


----------



## jcurrier31

rrrick8 said:


> I just don't see the logic with everyone saying they'll turn them on tonight at the Emmys.
> 
> They have this big advertising promoting/sponsorship/campaign with them and then they turn on the HDs just so everyone can turn the channels away from the Emmys to watch new HD channels on Directv?
> 
> Now I can see them going on immediately after....but not prior to or during.


Good Call, I was in the process of typing that same message.

Maybe at an after party but not before.!


----------



## EaglePC

Is HD coming 17,18,19 of Sept ?
I notice TNTH is still on CH75 they usually shut it off during football Sunday


----------



## cybervet

Hello again today,

A question for those who know ...

Let us say, for the sake of speculation, that they turn the HDs on this afternoon. Let us say that I am watching or recording something on an SD channel that suddenly becomes HD. Lets say History, Science, A&E, whatever.

What would I see if this were to happen? What would happen to an actively recording show? Will a recording suddenly become HD in the middle or just get interrupted? Will nothing activate until a reset?? (sorry if I just caused a flurry of resets across the country)

As I proposed here yesterday, this is why I would bet they will do it in the dead of night. Am I probably correct on this?

Thanks ... and ...

I want my HD !!!


----------



## SteveHas

94 on 17 in Boston, but I also lost 3


----------



## SteveHas

jcurrier31 said:


> Good Call, I was in the process of typing that same message.
> 
> Maybe at an after party but not before.!


I'm with you on this one


----------



## mexican-bum

cybervet said:


> Hello again today,
> 
> A question for those who know ...
> 
> Let us say, for the sake of speculation, that they turn the HDs on this afternoon. Let us say that I am watching or recording something on an SD channel that suddenly becomes HD. Lets say History, Science, A&E, whatever.
> 
> What would I see if this were to happen? What would happen to an actively recording show? Will a recording suddenly become HD in the middle or just get interrupted? Will nothing activate until a reset?? (sorry if I just caused a flurry of resets across the country)
> 
> As I proposed here yesterday, this is why I would bet they will do it in the dead of night. Am I probably correct on this?
> 
> Thanks ... and ...
> 
> I want my HD !!!


It would be a simulcast of the sd so your sd recording would go on as normal, the channels would just appear in the guide without any notification etc. kind of like when they shut off all ppv movies today for sunday ticket, it just happens in the back ground


----------



## Elistan98

rrrick8 said:


> I just don't see the logic with everyone saying they'll turn them on tonight at the Emmys.
> 
> They have this big advertising promoting/sponsorship/campaign with them and then they turn on the HDs just so everyone can turn the channels away from the Emmys to watch new HD channels on Directv?
> 
> Now I can see them going on immediately after....but not prior to or during.


becuse if yur watching the emmys thts what you want to watch. The advertising blitz is for non d* customers to say see if you had d* y could watch this in hd


----------



## dbhsatx

cybervet said:


> Hello again today,
> 
> A question for those who know ...
> 
> Let us say, for the sake of speculation, that they turn the HDs on this afternoon. Let us say that I am watching or recording something on an SD channel that suddenly becomes HD. Lets say History, Science, A&E, whatever.
> 
> What would I see if this were to happen? What would happen to an actively recording show? Will a recording suddenly become HD in the middle or just get interrupted? Will nothing activate until a reset?? (sorry if I just caused a flurry of resets across the country)
> 
> As I proposed here yesterday, this is why I would bet they will do it in the dead of night. Am I probably correct on this?
> 
> Thanks ... and ...
> 
> I want my HD !!!


The SD channels will still be active so I don't think it will have any effect


----------



## rrrick8

Elistan98 said:


> becuse if yur watching the emmys thts what you want to watch. The advertising blitz is for non d* customers to say see if you had d* y could watch this in hd


:scratch:


----------



## EaglePC

What Channel will the EMMy's be on

Buffalo Bills LOSERS agian


----------



## RAD

EaglePC said:


> I notice TNTH is still on CH75 they usually shut it off during football Sunday


Yep, and it's still on the old satellites in MPEG2, D10 had nothing to do with that.


----------



## rrrick8

EaglePC said:


> What Channel will the EMMy's be on
> 
> Buffalo Bills LOSERS agian


Fox


----------



## EaglePC

rrrick8 said:


> Fox


CH719 NFL SUNDAY TICKET
I believe it is on CBS:hurah:


----------



## RAD

cybervet said:


> Hello again today,
> 
> A question for those who know ...
> 
> Let us say, for the sake of speculation, that they turn the HDs on this afternoon. Let us say that I am watching or recording something on an SD channel that suddenly becomes HD. Lets say History, Science, A&E, whatever.
> 
> What would I see if this were to happen? What would happen to an actively recording show? Will a recording suddenly become HD in the middle or just get interrupted? Will nothing activate until a reset?? (sorry if I just caused a flurry of resets across the country)
> 
> As I proposed here yesterday, this is why I would bet they will do it in the dead of night. Am I probably correct on this?
> 
> Thanks ... and ...
> 
> I want my HD !!!


I thought I saw Earl posting something that if we had series links set up we'd need to redo them once the HD channel goes live in order for the DVR to record the HD channel and not the SD channel. So based on that I think it woud just keep recording what it had been doing.


----------



## DVRaholic

rrrick8 said:


> I just don't see the logic with everyone saying they'll turn them on tonight at the Emmys.
> 
> They have this big advertising promoting/sponsorship/campaign with them and then they turn on the HDs just so everyone can turn the channels away from the Emmys to watch new HD channels on Directv?
> 
> Now I can see them going on immediately after....but not prior to or during.


The people that will be turning away to watch the New HD from Directv are already set up with the new HD, so the commercials wont be geared towards us.

What Directv wants is Brand New customers and HD Upgrades, so the Best Line they can say tonight During the Emmys to possibly get the Most customers is *"We are the Current HD Leader with over 70 HD Channels on Right NOW!!! Not tomorrow, RIGHT NOW!!* Call 1-800-Directv-HD-leader


----------



## Elistan98

DVRaholic said:


> The people that will be turning away to watch the New HD from Directv are already set up with the new HD, so their commercials arent geared towards us.
> 
> What Directv wants is Brand New customers and HD Upgrades, so the Best Line they can say tonight During the Emmys to possibly get the Most customers is *"We are the Current HD Leader with over 70 HD Channels on Right NOW!!! Not tomorrow, RIGHT NOW!!*


thats what I meant to say but watching the bengals game


----------



## syphix

11:00 AM today:









2:00 PM today:









Central Minnesota..

Looks like I lost TP3, and TP5 is down to 77 from 92....hmm....


----------



## dakeeney

syphix said:


> 11:00 AM today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:00 PM today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Minnesota..
> 
> Looks like I lost TP3, and TP5 is down to 77 from 92....hmm....


TPll is 87-88 here in Upstate SC


----------



## compnurd

They are def. still playing with power levels


----------



## HoosierBoy

I also have TP 3 at 0 in the Chicago area.


----------



## mhking

0 0 0 92 77 88 88 88
91 90 86 89 91 91
85 94

As of 3:32 in Metro Atlanta....


----------



## syphix

HoosierBoy said:


> I also have TP 3 at 0 in the Chicago area.


What are you getting on TP 5 in Chicago?


----------



## mhking

compnurd said:


> They are def. still playing with power levels


Yeah - it seems so....


----------



## EaglePC

if the Buffalo Bills WIN!
We Will Have HD LOL


----------



## dakeeney

Here's something to ponder........what better way to introduce the new HD than
at the big party tonight. While everyone is sipping the champagne maybe they
will throw the switch to celebrate. If Ford was going to introduce a new car with
a big bash wouldn't they show the car during the bash? They wouldn't party then
show the car three days later! Could be tonight!!!!!!!!!!1:hurah:


----------



## syphix

I'm using an SWM, so I don't understand why my Tuner 2 level would be lower on TP 5...









(TP 5 is my lowest reading -- other than 0's -- on 103(b))


----------



## DVRaholic

EaglePC said:


> if the Buffalo Bills WIN!
> We Will Have HD LOL


Eve if they Lose (Which they will)
We will still Have new HD... Before their FIRST WIN


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Guess what channels may be shut off due to no bandwith ? 

The sports mix channel and the news mix channel!!!
they won't be back on untill 9:00 pm..... or are they coming back in hd?::joy:


----------



## EaglePC

ActiveHDdave said:


> Guess what channels may be shut off due to no bandwith ?
> 
> The sports mix channel and the news mix channel!!!
> they won't be back on untill 9:00 pm..... or are they coming back in hd?::joy:


na its allways like that due to some nfl blackouts:nono2:


----------



## syphix

Active channels are always out on Sunday PM's.


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

whats this signal testing? more hd prep? cause it wont let me test anthing or change channels


----------



## Tom Robertson

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> whats this signal testing? more hd prep? cause it wont let me test anthing or change channels


Depending on which receiver and which software it has, Menu->Settings->Setup->Sat.->View Signal Strength. Gives us the opportunity to verify that our dishes are aligned for the new HD channels.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## FeelForce1

Bucs Win!!!!!


----------



## ShiningBengal

dbsdave said:


> That really is not very significant, at least for most people, clouds can affect a small change in signal strength like that, still way more than enough for problem free viewing.


There isn't a cloud in the sky in Minneapolis, yet the values for transponders are changing. I saw one that was 95 drop to 80. A few minutes later, it was up to 98.

(I've never seen fair weather clouds have any effect whatever on signal strength in the past.)


----------



## wjHunter

Just got back into town. Signal Levels, Huntsville, AL @ 3:39 pm:



Code:


0   0   0   98  94  95  95  95  (1-8)
95  95  93  95  94  95  na  na  (9-16)
97  na  na  na  na  98  na  na  (17-24)


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

Tom Robertson said:


> Depending on which receiver and which software it has, Menu->Settings->Setup->Sat.->View Signal Strength. Gives us the opportunity to verify that our dishes are aligned for the new HD channels.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


i know that but for the last 10 min it wouldnt let check signal strenth it kept asking if i wanted to interupt "signal testing" it also wouldnt let me change channels saying bolth tuners were in use. ive never seen that before so i was wondering if it had somthing to do with this


----------



## Brandon428

FeelForce1 said:


> Bucs Win!!!!!


Don't remind me.


----------



## JDubbs413

ShiningBengal said:


> There isn't a cloud in the sky in Minneapolis, yet the values for transponders are changing. I saw one that was 95 drop to 80. A few minutes later, it was up to 98.
> 
> (I've never seen fair weather clouds have any effect whatever on signal strength in the past.)


I was getting a 96 on TP 11 the other day. Now it's like a 85. Weather is still great.


----------



## FeelForce1

Brandon428 said:


> Don't remind me.


:hurah: :hurah: :grin: :grin: :joy: :goodjob:


----------



## TARDIS

Okay, I am not sure if these things have already been discussed but . . .

1 Earl mentioned something about Highlander. Well it's on right now on 542 for the next hour and a half or so. I know that I initially only thought about the Highlander TV series which was repeating on SciFi channel and I assumed that was the highlander he meant. Could he have met the one that is now playing? It plays again Monday morning at 5:30. I remember reading that new channels come on at 6 am ET most of the time. So that might be the Highlander he was referring to as well. 

2. I noticed in my guide for tomorrow beginning at 6 am on channel 570 DTV is showing a program to update employees and partners (It does not mention any specifics as to what the update would be about). Would this be about the new HD?

3. Tomorrow morning on Channel 578 at 6:30am there is a show called the KaKu compilation. Could this also be an update for employees and partners? 

What do people think regarding the shows on 570 and 578 as in do they/could they mean anything regarding when the new HD will show up (Is it a coincidence that those shows start playing while Highlander is on in in the morning as well)? I wish that we could tune to them tomorrow and watch what the employees and partners will be seeing!


----------



## Elistan98

Dang it there is no way the Bengals should have lost. I need something to take my mind off this. 

Come on D* show me the HD


----------



## RAD

TARDIS said:


> 2. I noticed in my guide for tomorrow beginning at 6 am on channel 570 DTV is showing a program to update employees and partners which according to my guide info is to update them(the employees and partners) (It does not mention any specifics as to what the update would be about). Would this be about the new HD?
> 
> 3. Tomorrow morning on Channel 578 at 6:30am there is a show called the KaKu compilation. Could this also be an update for employees and partners?
> 
> What do people think regarding the shows on 570 and 578 as in do they/could they mean anything regarding when the new HD will show up (Is it a coincidence that those shows start playing while Highlander is on in in the morning as well)? I wish that we could tune to them tomorrow and watch what the employees and partners will be seeing!


Those programs were also being shown last week.


----------



## TARDIS

RAD said:


> Those programs were also being shown last week.


 ---Well, Earl could have been referencing this Highlander not the reruns of the show on Scifi.


----------



## twaller

TARDIS said:


> ---Well, Earl could have been referencing this Highlander not the reruns of the show on Scifi.


It sounds like Earl is just having a lot of fun at our expense!

Go on.....tell us already.


----------



## swirl_junkie

I'd like to think you're onto something there Tardis. I don't think Earl has said anything without thinking very hard about exactly how to word it. There's definitely some subtext to his posts.


----------



## TARDIS

twaller said:


> It sound like Earl is just having a lot of fun at our expense!
> 
> Go on.....tell us already.


Just out of curiousity, if Earl likes to send us on wild goose chases, why do people give his comments so much weight when he says anything? I am still fairly new here and I am just trying to understand.

Thanks


----------



## dwrats_56

swirl_junkie said:


> I'd like to think you're onto something there Tardis. I don't think Earl has said anything without thinking very hard about exactly how to word it. There's definitely some subtext to his posts.


I just need the High Def to be able to read it....


----------



## wjHunter

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> i know that but for the last 10 min it wouldnt let check signal strenth it kept asking if i wanted to interupt "signal testing" it also wouldnt let me change channels saying bolth tuners were in use. ive never seen that before so i was wondering if it had somthing to do with this


I also saw this message for the first time. about 2:45ish CDT today.
I did a menu reset to clear the conflict.

Software Version 0x18a


----------



## Paul A

What's the highest viewer count at any given point this thread has acheived? 

Last night was pretty hopping. 300+ at times.

Any predictions for tonight?

Back to football and beer.

Paul

PS, Earl- I hope it's tonight so I can change this stupid avatar to a "fat lady singing" if you know what I mean.


----------



## Reggie3

wjHunter said:


> I also saw this message for the first time. about 2:45ish CDT today.
> I did a menu reset to clear the conflict.
> 
> Software Version 0x18a


You can also just wait it out and it will clear on its own after 40 minutes (what I read on the forums - and verified with my own personal experience)


----------



## bobnielsen

Signal levels have been moving around a lot here today, but TP13 has been consistently low:

1-8 0 0 0 89 86 85 88 84
9-16 89 85 88 86 49 75 n/a n/a 
17-24 95 n/a n/a n/a n/a 92 n/a na/


----------



## twaller

This probably does no good, and everyone is sick of seeing these posts....but:

0 0 0 95 80 91 94 87
95 89 95 88 95 89 NA NA
94 NA NA NA NA 96

Mid Michigan 48872

C'mon......let's roll out the HD already!


----------



## wjHunter

Reggie3 said:


> You can also just wait it out and it will clear on its own after 40 minutes (what I read on the forums - and verified with my own personal experience)


Thanks Reggie3, didn't know that...


----------



## Peapod

FeelForce1 said:


> Bucs Win!!!!!


They were obviously stealing our signals.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Elistan98 said:


> Dang it there is no way the Bengals should have lost. I need something to take my mind off this.
> 
> Come on D* show me the HD


Pittsburg won:kickbutt:


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

Reggie3 said:


> You can also just wait it out and it will clear on its own after 40 minutes (what I read on the forums - and verified with my own personal experience)


ya thats what I ended up doing I just thought it was weird ive never seen it before


----------



## purtman

ActiveHDdave said:


> Pittsburg won:kickbutt:


You mean Pittsburgh State from Kansas or Pittsburg*h* in the NFL? :lol:


----------



## upgrade-itis

Earl is probably watching DaBears.


----------



## twaller

He probably knows that there will be no new HD until the middle of the week!

Why doesn't he just tell us?


----------



## eandras

Juppers said:


> Doubt they would try to show off by enabling them during the show. If there was a problem, that would be extremely bad PR, the exact opposite of what they want.


That would be funny if you think about it. Just like Geraldo Rivera (Gerry Rivers)when he had that live show opening Al Capone's vault and all thery found was some old bottles.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Here are some images I took from Discovery HD theater commericial announcing new HD networks from Discovery that just aired tonight prior to 5PM EST. This may not me new info to others, but the commericial was new to me, so I thought I would post. 

Discovery HD, Animal planet HD, TLC HD, and Science Channel HD

:facelick: 

 

:dance:


----------



## purtman

It's been on for a little bit and looks pretty cool!


----------



## rrrick8

I think you guys are reading too much into what Earl said (this time).

He said, "So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?"

If you check the transponders, it will stop any recording going on. So thus with everyone checking their transponders....no one could be recording Highlander or anything else for that matter.

Why he chose Highlander as reference is that is what he was probably watching at the time.

But of course, I could be full of it also.


----------



## techrep

2 year lurker and just could not resist posting. Just got a slim line dish Friday and as soon as the new HD channels are turned on I will install it. I appreciate all the great info on this thread.

P.S. I used to follow Earl's posts on the Moxi over at AVSFORM.


----------



## Juppers

rrrick8 said:


> I think you guys are reading too much into what Earl said (this time).
> 
> He said, "So I guess none of you are recording: Highlander ?"
> 
> If you check the transponders, it will stop any recording going on. So thus with everyone checking their transponders....no one could be recording Highlander or anything else for that matter.
> 
> Why he chose Highlander as reference is that is what he was probably watching at the time.
> 
> But of course, I could be full of it also.


I think more it was his way of telling people they were wasting their time for the night looking at signals.


----------



## syphix

techrep said:


> P.S. I used to follow Earl's posts on the Moxi over at AVSFORM.


Earl used to have a MOXI?? I knew he had TiVo...but...wow....


----------



## purtman

OK, Earl. It's halftime. Are we wasting our time? How soon does Annie sing?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

purtman said:


> You mean Pittsburgh State from Kansas or Pittsburg*h* in the NFL? :lol:


That would be Steelers! They beat the Bills.

Speaking of, guess who's in trouble with the cops!

Police arrested O.J. Simpson on charges related to an armed robbery involving sport memorabilia.


----------



## Indiana627

Buffalo, NY as of 5:40PM eastern

0 0 0 96 91 94 92 94
95 92 93 94 95 92 NA NA
79 NA NA NA NA 98 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## purtman

ActiveHDdave said:


> Police arrested O.J. Simpson on charges related to an armed robbery involving sport memorabilia.


Sad, isn't it?


----------



## DufferEA

hopefully he will spend sometime at the prison in Ely, Nv


----------



## purtman

Why's that?


----------



## rrrick8

DufferEA said:


> hopefully he will spend sometime at the prison in Ely, Nv


You having flashbacks there?


----------



## Hdhead

I still believe when Earl said "probably before 3000 posts" he sincerely thought that would be the case. And he knew it would get to 3000 before the weekend ended. Therefore I still believe he was telling us today.


----------



## obxterra

From the Outer Banks Of NC


----------



## Hdhead

obxterra said:


> From the Outer Banks Of NC
> 
> View attachment 10049


Cool! :eek2:


----------



## franky8427

My HD Locals are still off air...should i be worried or call D*?


----------



## techrep

syphix said:


> Earl used to have a MOXI?? I knew he had TiVo...but...wow....


Yes he did but it has been a few years.


----------



## purtman

Cool for you. It's killing me. I had the guy come out yesterday because my readings are low (not just on 103b, but the others). He said he was considered "acceptable" and couldn't do anything. I used to get in the mid-90s and now get mostly 70s, a few 80s, some in the 60s, and some 50s. It doesn't take long for rain fade. The 103b is producing 70s, 60s, and some 50s. I'll have to make another call.


----------



## pdawg17

I'm in the Bay Area and am in the mid-70s to low-80s...I think I'll be ok but I'm jealous of the 90s I keep seeing here...I haven't seen many posts from the Bay Area to see how bad off I am though...


----------



## josejrp

Crap... My signal strenghts don't appear to be too good:

0 0 0 85 62 81 69 80
73 81 70 80 74 79 na na
77

HR20 in ATL at 6pm - no clouds


----------



## purtman

josejrp said:


> Crap... My signal strenghts don't appear to be too good:
> 
> 0 0 0 85 62 81 69 80
> 73 81 70 80 74 79 na na
> 77
> 
> HR20 in ATL at 6pm - no clouds


Much better than mine. Mine range from 53 to 73.


----------



## lwilli201

franky8427 said:


> My HD Locals are still off air...should i be worried or call D*?


Are your locals the only thing you are missing? Are you getting the SD locals. Before calling D* go on line and refresh your service on that receiver. If that does not work, you will have to call D*


----------



## love that tv

pdawg17 said:


> I'm in the Bay Area and am in the mid-70s to low-80s...I think I'll be ok but I'm jealous of the 90s I keep seeing here...I haven't seen many posts from the Bay Area to see how bad off I am though...


all 80's here in the east bay bro!


----------



## Herdfan

twaller said:


> He probably knows that there will be no new HD until the middle of the week!
> 
> Why doesn't he just tell us?


Let's look at it another way. The company line is the 19th. If he has information that it is the 19th, he would tell us to look for it on the 19th. But if he has information that it will be before the 19th, but his sources told him not to say anything, then by not saying, he is in effect telling us that it might be before the 19th.

There is as much information sometimes in what he doesn't say as what he does.


----------



## AacidusX

I'm in the mid 70's here in the bay area


----------



## henryld

Herdfan said:


> Let's look at it another way. The company line is the 19th. If he has information that it is the 19th, he would tell us to look for it on the 19th. But if he has information that it will be before the 19th, but his sources told him not to say anything, then by not saying, he is in effect telling us that it might be before the 19th.
> 
> There is as much information sometimes in what he doesn't say as what he does.


Too logical!!! I wish I could be that analytical.


----------



## Herdfan

On a side note, its good to see some familiar faces from TCF coming over here to the "Dark side".


----------



## henryld

Herdfan said:


> On a side note, its good to see some familiar faces from TCF coming over here to the "Dark side".


Not sure you meant me, but yeah, finally coerced to retire the HR10-250.


----------



## Dolly

Herdfan said:


> Let's look at it another way. The company line is the 19th. If he has information that it is the 19th, he would tell us to look for it on the 19th. But if he has information that it will be before the 19th, but his sources told him not to say anything, then by not saying, he is in effect telling us that it might be before the 19th.
> 
> There is as much information sometimes in what he doesn't say as what he does.


Has D actually said the 19th? If so then why in the world are we all in this thread


----------



## AacidusX

Dolly said:


> Has D actually said the 19th? If so then why in the world are we all in this thread


becuase we deny to see the truth...


----------



## ahintz

pdawg17 said:


> I'm in the Bay Area and am in the mid-70s to low-80s...I think I'll be ok but I'm jealous of the 90s I keep seeing here...I haven't seen many posts from the Bay Area to see how bad off I am though...


I'm up in Sacramento and am seeing signals in the upper 70s-mid-80s. I haven't noticed anyone from northern CA reporting numbers in the mid-upper 90s like a lot of people have reported.


----------



## Dolly

AacidusX said:


> becuase we deny to see the truth...


+1 That was good !rolling :lol:


----------



## camilian

nampa Idaho - mid 90's !!!


----------



## hdgreg

ahintz said:


> I'm up in Sacramento and am seeing signals in the upper 70s-mid-80s. I haven't noticed anyone from northern CA reporting numbers in the mid-upper 90s like a lot of people have reported.


I am in Santa Rosa Ca and my #s are 86-90


----------



## Alan Gordon

Dolly said:


> Has D actually said the 19th? If so then why in the world are we all in this thread


DirecTV has been saying the 19th for a while now... but that could simply be the beginning of new packages... it certainly wouldn't be the first time HD channels became available before they were said to be available (though it's rare!).

Also, DirecTV could go ahead and start simulcasting MPEG2 HD channels in MPEG4 at any time since they were never announced to begin with.

A DirecTV CSR that posts here has stated that the LA HD-DNS will be going MPEG4 tomorrow (I was thinking it was today last night, but he said the 17th)... which could mean that these will be the first channels from D10...

~Alan


----------



## pdawg17

hdgreg said:


> I am in Santa Rosa Ca and my #s are 86-90


Better but still lower than many people back east...


----------



## Bricktop

Nothing on 1, 2, 3, and 17. The rest that are not N/A are 85-95.


----------



## Dolly

Well I'm not going to "deny to see the truth" any longer. I was up all night expecting HD before the party tonight. D having a party for HD Channels they don't have for everyone is stupid at best IMHO :raspberry


----------



## hdgreg

pdawg17 said:


> Better but still lower than many people back east...


Earlier today they were 88-95....


----------



## pdawg17

Dolly said:


> Well I'm not going to "deny to see the truth" any longer. I was up all night expecting HD before the party tonight. D having a party for HD Channels they don't have for everyone is stupid at best IMHO :raspberry


Well, they still have a few hours I guess but I'm not hopeful....I agree that it'll be a pretty lame party without the new HD :zzz:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Dolly said:


> Well I'm not going to "deny to see the truth" any longer. I was up all night expecting HD before the party tonight. D having a party for HD Channels they don't have for everyone is stupid at best IMHO :raspberry


I agree. What channel is this party on anyways?


----------



## compnurd

Since it appears the party is after the emmy's i would say they turn on a couple of channels tonight


----------



## Herdfan

pdawg17 said:


> Well, they still have a few hours I guess but I'm not hopeful....I agree that it'll be a pretty lame party without the new HD :zzz:


Given the money they will spend on this party, they could very well have a fiber link to the feeds. I guess they will show something that looks like the feeds whether they are coming via satellite or not.


----------



## Interceptor

compnurd said:


> For all we know they are working like crazy to crank these on during the party


And for all we know, they may become live on the 19th. I'm just disappointed that we've worked ourselves into a posting frenzy, only to be let down time and again. And yes, I was on here late last night, and still got up at 6:00 to see if they were on yet.


----------



## compnurd

Herdfan said:


> Given the money they will spend on this party, they could very well have a fiber link to the feeds. I guess they will show something that looks like the feeds whether they are coming via satellite or not.


If they promote the channels like that tonight and dont launch them, i dont think that looks good. Not just to us but to a lot of other people


----------



## StanO

I'm sure we all remember last week when we all starting seeing the Starz HD, Cinemax HD charges show up in the Recent Activity. Well, I am in Louisville and we do not have the locals in HD, yet. I noticed today that on that recent activity list it should HD Locals. Anyone else without HD locals get that hit. Could it mean we are due to get our HD locals with this roll out?:shrug:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> Given the money they will spend on this party, they could very well have a fiber link to the feeds. I guess they will show something that looks like the feeds whether they are coming via satellite or not.


Actually, the channels could be uplinked and shown via Engineering Mode to the party... that's more likely than a fiber link...

~Alan


----------



## henryld

Viewing count up to nearly 300.


----------



## Zellster

I figure they may turn them on after the football games.

It would be ultra lame to not turn any of them on tonight. :nono2:


----------



## Elistan98

I think it would be silly that they would have channels at the party not available to the customers. How does that look....er we have these channels, but you cant have them yet, even though they are here on this tv.


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> Actually, the channels could be uplinked and shown via Engineering Mode to the party... that's more likely than a fiber link...


Not if the satellite is not quite ready.:eek2:


----------



## mrsoybot

let's be real here. the only people who would notice are all current customers anyway, most of them "addicts" like the hundreds who've been watching this thread for 24 hours straight.



compnurd said:


> If they promote the channels like that tonight and dont launch them, i dont think that looks good. Not just to us but to a lot of other people


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> Not if the satellite is not quite ready.:eek2:


True... but do we know that it's not?

~Alan


----------



## jriggy23

I guess I am and "addict"..... My name is John and I am a DirecTV HD addict.....Hello John


----------



## AacidusX

how many of you are actually going to be mad/annoyed/dissapointed and how many are just gonna shrug their shoulders if we don't see anything tonight? or until the "19th"?
personally, i'll just shrug...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

What channel is this party on?


----------



## Brandon428

theratpatrol said:


> What channel is this party on?


It's the Emmys and its on FOX.


----------



## Alan Gordon

theratpatrol said:


> What channel is this party on?


It's not on a channel...

There are dozens of these parties... and while there are occasionally entertainment reporters interviewing the celebrities at them, I don't think any are televised...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

AacidusX said:


> how many of you are actually going to be mad/annoyed/dissapointed and how many are just gonna shrug their shoulders if we don't see anything tonight? or until the "19th"?
> personally, i'll just shrug...


I'm not going to have any time to view them until the 19th... so I could care less...

~Alan


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Alan Gordon said:


> It's not on a channel...
> 
> ~Alan


So its a party for their new HD channels but the customers can't watch it?


----------



## jcurrier31

I am here in Hayward and I range from 71 on TP5 to 89 on TP22 and zeros on TP1-3


----------



## Elistan98

AacidusX said:


> how many of you are actually going to be mad/annoyed/dissapointed and how many are just gonna shrug their shoulders if we don't see anything tonight? or until the "19th"?
> personally, i'll just shrug...


Ill be disappointed because ill be gone starting the 19th until the weekend


----------



## lwilli201

I'll just shrug. Not worth busting an aneurysm over.


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> True... but do we know that it's not?


We only have rampant speculation and conjecture.


----------



## pdawg17

jcurrier31 said:


> I am here in Hayward and I range from 71 on TP5 to 89 on TP22 and zeros on TP1-3


That's about where I am at over here in San Carlos...maybe a couple of points lower...


----------



## lwilli201

Herdfan said:


> We only have rampant speculation and conjecture.


That is putting it lightly.:lol:


----------



## mrsoybot

is there anything better than the Red Zone HD channel?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> We only have rampant speculation and conjecture.


Well, that's good enough for me! 

~Alan


----------



## pdawg17

I am slowly reaching my "breaking point" with this whole waiting thing...I don't think I'll be making 30 posts a day anymore 

I'm just confused as to why Earl said we wouldn't reach 3000 posts...if he meant the 19th he's doing some bad math...


----------



## Alan Gordon

theratpatrol said:


> So its a party for their new HD channels but the customers can't watch it?


Vanity Fair and Elton John throw Oscar parties every year... they're industry parties.

DirecTV is simply doing this as a way to get publicity for their HD channel launch... nothing else.

~Alan


----------



## binkatl

I think at the party they are going to announce that HDTV was just a passing fad, and they are therefore immediately discontinuing all HD broadcasts.


----------



## trgonz

perhaps meant 6000


----------



## lwilli201

pdawg17 said:


> I am slowly reaching my "breaking point" with this whole waiting thing...I don't think I'll be making 30 posts a day anymore
> 
> I'm just confused as to why Earl said we wouldn't reach 3000 posts...if he meant the 19th he's doing some bad math...


I think Earl just underestimated how crazy this bunch can get. It is increcible the number of posts in the last 2 days.


----------



## swirl_junkie

Not when 99 percent of the posts are just people putting up their readings.


----------



## lobofanina

I gonna hold my breath until the new channels appear.


----------



## lobofanina

PPpffffffffftttttttt that was hard


----------



## Smthkd

lobofanina said:


> I gonna hold my breath until the new channels appear.


 I think someone better call 911 for you!


----------



## DravenGSX

mrsoybot said:


> is there anything better than the Red Zone HD channel?


No.

Redzone HD is God's gift to me.


----------



## henryld

I'm seriously considering taking Earl off my Xmas card list. No SWM . No HD.:lol:


----------



## j.r.braswell

Ya'll send each other Christmas cards???


----------



## henryld

j.r.braswell said:


> Ya'll send each other Christmas cards???


No, but it's the thought that counts isn't it?:lol:


----------



## AacidusX

henryld said:


> No, but it's the thought that counts isn't it?:lol:


LOL :lol:


----------



## JDubbs413

Anybody think the HD channels will go live for the D* after-party tonight?


----------



## j.r.braswell

My 103B readings are in the 50's, will I be able to see the channels?


----------



## jriggy23

I am miserable about the fish binkatl


----------



## JDubbs413

j.r.braswell said:


> My 103B readings are in the 50's, will I be able to see the channels?


Probably not if those are the actual signals when the channel goes live. However my numbers are lower than before with same conditions. They are still testing and working kinks out.


----------



## Tom Robertson

j.r.braswell said:


> My 103B readings are in the 50's, will I be able to see the channels?


I would arrange to have the dish realigned. Those are pretty low.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## oakwcj

I'm in the same boat as most of the others in the Bay Area -- mid 70's, except for tp 17, which is near 90. But, my readings on the three live transponders on 103(a) are 95+. How about others in the Bay Area? [I'm in Oakland.] I've started another thread to see if there is an explanation for such a discrepancy between two satellites that are so close to each other.


----------



## henryld

jriggy23 said:


> I am miserable about the fish binkatl


Yeah the Texas teams are doing pretty good today. Go Texans!!!


----------



## swirl_junkie

JDubbs413 said:


> They are still testing and working kinks out.


Why would they work thek kinks out? I got a dish for the kinky content.


----------



## jriggy23

I would much rather see the Texans win than see TO runnin his mouth


----------



## Tom Robertson

swirl_junkie said:


> Why would they work thek kinks out? I got a dish for the kinky content.


Ok, since you've mixed your allegories, I'll straighten the comment. DIRECTV is moving the kinks to their proper location.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## j.r.braswell

I am a Panthers fan, but those Texans sure were tough today. I also am a Mario Williams fan, since he grew up about an hour east of me.


----------



## henryld

jriggy23 said:


> I would much rather see the Texans win than see TO runnin his mouth


Agreed. BTW, the Emmy show starts on FOX following the game. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## JDubbs413

swirl_junkie said:


> Why would they work thek kinks out? I got a dish for the kinky content.


Woah TMI lol.


----------



## binkatl

jriggy23 said:


> I am miserable about the fish binkatl


Um, yeah. That was pretty pathetic. Guess when you're a Fins fan, it comes with the territory.


----------



## davring

binkatl said:


> Um, yeah. That was pretty pathetic. Guess when you're a Fins fan, it comes with the territory.


I have learned over the years not to get my hopes too high...:nono2:


----------



## jriggy23

:bang :bang true....bench Green and put Beck in there... he cant do any worse:bang


----------



## jriggy23

at least we have the Gators to root for


----------



## brown7610

pdawg17 said:


> I'm in the Bay Area and am in the mid-70s to low-80s...I think I'll be ok but I'm jealous of the 90s I keep seeing here...I haven't seen many posts from the Bay Area to see how bad off I am though...


I am in the Bay Area as well, and I am getting 70's and 80's


----------



## henryld

j.r.braswell said:


> I am a Panthers fan, but those Texans sure were tough today. I also am a Mario Williams fan, since he grew up about an hour east of me.


New coach, new system, new quarterback & new attitude. Lets hope this will allow Mario and others a chance to shine. We have Indy next week so it will be a really good test of progress. Cmon D* give us our new HD!!!:hurah:


----------



## pattcap

Well, the Emmy's are on.....
Wasn't that supposed to mean something


----------



## syphix

pattcap said:


> Well, the Emmy's are on.....
> Wasn't that supposed to mean something


Nope.


----------



## loudo

binkatl said:


> Um, yeah. That was pretty pathetic. Guess when you're a Fins fan, it comes with the territory.


Don't give up, they may win a game this year. If they can find a quarterback.:bang


----------



## pattcap

syphix said:


> Nope.


:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:

Was looking for crying, but this one works,

I like 6 AM


----------



## binkatl

jriggy23 said:


> at least we have the Gators to root for


Unfortunately not for me... I went to U of M. We had 3 national championships in the 4 years I was there (I graduated in '91) ... of course things have changed there, too. I am a very unhappy football fan all around.


----------



## pattcap

loudo said:


> Don't give up, they may win a game this year. If they can find a quarterback.:bang


At least you don't have Joey Harrington.....:nono2:


----------



## jriggy23

i got to give it to the coach at UM though.... I respect the hell out of him after I heard his story.. That makes me at least respect the Canes again


----------



## jriggy23

good call pattcap


----------



## jriggy23

:beatdeadhorse: are we there yet?


----------



## DarkAudit

pattcap said:


> Well, the Emmy's are on.....
> Wasn't that supposed to mean something


To me it means someone changed the channel off of NE v SD.

PUT THE GAME BACK ON NOW! :lol:


----------



## LarryFlowers

OK everyone... go watch the Emmy's, or Weeds and Californication, or Blade Trinity... or the Chargers and Patriots and unwind...

Not likely that we will see much happening tonight :nono2:


----------



## tpayne105

mrsoybot said:


> is there anything better than the Red Zone HD channel?


sex?


----------



## tyjudd

I have been reading these threads over the last many days. I keep hoping to read that first post of somebody realizing the new HD channels are activated. Hurry up already.


----------



## Elistan98

jriggy23 said:


> :beatdeadhorse: are we there yet?


not yet my little smurfs


----------



## nn8l

pattcap said:


> At least you don't have Joey Harrington.....:nono2:


I'm a Lions fan from MI. I feel your pain.


----------



## shugo77

pattcap said:


> Well, the Emmy's are on.....
> Wasn't that supposed to mean something


No they aren't, they don't start til 8PM, you are watching the pre-show.


----------



## Bricktop

I am predicting we hit 5,000 posts before we have HD.


----------



## HIGHWAY

Earl Bears Won 20 To 10 Tell Us When New Hd Well Be On


----------



## j.r.braswell

shugo77 said:


> No they aren't, they don't start til 8PM, you are watching the pre-show.


Well, I am not holding my breath like others, but I do have my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Paul A

317 of us. I say we all should get the free TVs that D* are handing out tonight!


----------



## Xmaniac

nn8l said:


> I'm a Lions fan from MI. I feel your pain.


Yea joey was the worst draft pick we ever made besides andre ware.

I feel bad for the team of atlanta. (not vick)


----------



## ActiveHDdave

334 people in here just to get The Weather Channel HD
:group:


----------



## Marvin

Some of us might be fans of Weather..


----------



## mrsoybot

ActiveHDdave said:


> 334 people in here just to get The Weather Channel!!


nothing better than jim cantori in hd in the middle of a hurricane


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I can't wait for HD weather Babes.


----------



## CTownPride

Some of us are meteorologists


----------



## byron

i'm watching "tomorrow never dies" on the HR20 right now.... the similarities between it and the current state of D* are striking. 

CMGN = D*

both are on the eve of launching net satellites.... i wonder if D*'s launch party is going to be anything like theirs. hehe. if you've seen the movie, you know what i'm talking about.


----------



## trgonz

CTownPride said:


> Some of us are meteorologists


Or just need something to talk about... :lol:


----------



## henryld

CTownPride said:


> Some of us are meteorologists


Don't think I would have told that.


----------



## rrrick8

Couple of recent additions in the last hour to my account...

09/16/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/16/2007 HD Access $-2.66 $0.00
09/16/2007 HD Access $2.66 $0.00


----------



## tyjudd

CTownPride said:


> Some of us are meteorologists


I happen to be a meteorologist. But I hate the Weather Channel. It being in HD will only make it worse.


----------



## rrrick8

tyjudd said:


> I happen to be a meteorologist. But I hate the Weather Channel. It being in HD will only make it worse.


I don't know. I'm looking forward to them using GR2A in HD.


----------



## DufferEA

Never seen a huricane in HD :lol:


----------



## flyingtigerfan

CTownPride said:


> Some of us are meteorologists


Some of us are pilots. So we'll never get along! 

Actually, I just wrote DirecTV and asked them to add my friggin' OTA local channels (including the best radar subchannel) to the guide data so that I can actually see them on the HR20-700. Irritating not to get the channels that are local (and yes, in my DMA) because D* or whoever provides them the guide data can't be convinced that they exist.

To connect this to the topic which really isn't on topic - I want the radar data so I don't have to wait around for a substandard TWC radar.

Still wondering about my signal strengths. I will try to tweak the dish some, but the even txps are uniformly much lower than the odd ones. Odds when they appear are in the 50s-60s and evens are in the 10s-20s. That ain't good.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

DufferEA said:


> Never seen a huricane in HD :lol:


You ain't lived until you've seen one up close and personal. That's HD enough.


----------



## LameLefty

rrrick8 said:


> Couple of recent additions in the last hour to my account...
> 
> 09/16/2007 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/16/2007 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/16/2007 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/16/2007 HD Access $-2.66 $0.00
> 09/16/2007 HD Access $2.66 $0.00


These kinds of things have been popping up on folks' online billing info over the last four or five days. It depends on your billing cycle as to when they show up.


----------



## DufferEA

never had one in Nevada.... hope we never do


----------



## Baldmaga

Hurricanes have caused me to make a couple service calls over the years. 

Anywho, still without TV, hopefully my tech is here tomorrow, but we are all moved in and cozy in our beds. Hopefully there could be some HD for me tomorrow when I unpack my TV's!!


----------



## tyjudd

DufferEA said:


> never had one in Nevada.... hope we never do


Never had one in Oklahoma either, but tornadoes sure do like us.


----------



## DufferEA

just earth quakes here


----------



## TARDIS

DufferEA said:


> never had one in Nevada.... hope we never do


I will stick to some HD snow and slush anyday.


----------



## Jazzy Jeff

pattcap said:


> At least you don't have Joey Harrington.....:nono2:


I thought Harrington was ok today, Prater thats the man I want to kill. Get the place kicker and hang him up by his shoelaces on the goal pole.


----------



## fleadog99

Speaking of the Weather Channel.. I remember watching paul Goodlow on the St. louis local channels. He looks like he should be a linebacker or Basketball player NOT a "weather guy".


----------



## mxd

flyingtigerfan said:


> Some of us are pilots. So we'll never get along!
> 
> Actually, I just wrote DirecTV and asked them to add my friggin' OTA local channels (including the best radar subchannel) to the guide data so that I can actually see them on the HR20-700. Irritating not to get the channels that are local (and yes, in my DMA) because D* or whoever provides them the guide data can't be convinced that they exist.
> 
> To connect this to the topic which really isn't on topic - I want the radar data so I don't have to wait around for a substandard TWC radar.
> 
> Still wondering about my signal strengths. I will try to tweak the dish some, but the even txps are uniformly much lower than the odd ones. Odds when they appear are in the 50s-60s and evens are in the 10s-20s. That ain't good.


Agreed, our local ABC channel just went digital, can't get it on the HR20, D*doesn't know it even exists.


----------



## Scott B.

What is the channel number for Fox HD. I saw on D* that it is available now.


----------



## CTownPride

tyjudd said:


> I happen to be a meteorologist. But I hate the Weather Channel. It being in HD will only make it worse.


I can't tell you the last time I watched the weather channel


----------



## DufferEA

I just want my CNBC in hd


----------



## lwilli201

If I hear thunder, it is a good chance I am going to get some rain. Do not need the weather channel for that. :lol:


----------



## turbo_oasis

DufferEA said:


> I just want my CNBC in hd


Oh yes..ski-daddy in hd...that'll be awesome


----------



## TARDIS

Okay, 9:00 PM ET is when the channels that were shut off for BW will be turned back on. Any bets that they will turn on new HD channels at the same time?

PS. GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAD

TARDIS said:


> Okay, 9:00 PM ET is when the channels that were shut off for BW will be turned back on. Any bets that they will turn on new HD channels at the same time?
> 
> PS. GO PATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No.


----------



## DufferEA

turbo_oasis said:


> Oh yes..ski-daddy in hd...that'll be awesome


Might save my plasma tv :hurah:


----------



## ActiveHDdave

DufferEA said:


> I just want my CNBC in hd


Mad Money ......that would be wild in HD! I think that's the the show I am thinking about.

Then again it could be very scary to younger children.:rant:


----------



## Davenlr

Don't need weather channel...When it says "searching for satellite" around here, its time to hit the storm shelter.


----------



## DufferEA

Turbo--- how are your readings on 103b?


----------



## DufferEA

ActiveHDdave said:


> Mad Money ......that would be wild in HD! I think that's the the show I am thinking about.
> 
> Then again it could be very scary to younger children.:rant:


Cramer should put out a warning:lol:


----------



## compnurd

I am still down 1,2,3,17 but all of my levels are up from low 90's to high 90's. (been clear all day)


----------



## tyjudd

lwilli201 said:


> If I hear thunder, it is a good chance I am going to get some rain. Do not need the weather channel for that. :lol:


I can think of a few other channels that I would like to have in HD besides the weather channel.


----------



## mhking

ActiveHDdave said:


> Mad Money ......that would be wild in HD! I think that's the the show I am thinking about.
> 
> Then again it could be very scary to younger children.:rant:


Kramer in HD? That's a scary thought....


----------



## code4code5

On a side note, I had an H20 sitting around that I wasn't using, so I disconnected a feed into the Tivo in the master bedroom and hooked that up side by side. That way, until I get an HR20 for the bedroom, I'll still be able to see the new channels downconverted into my SDTV. The HR20 in the living room is begging for work though.


----------



## The Scotsman

Ken984 said:


> Swap the Bband converter from the h20 with one from your hr20...or swap the h20 into the hr20 location. Hard to narrow down without moving some things around.


This is a response to my post from nine hours ago, where I described a shortage of 103a and 103b signals on one of my two H20 receivers. First I will describe how I identified the problem and then the unhappy experience with D*, asking for a replacement receiver.
I hope Ken984 is still tuned in, because special thanks is due to Ken for his particular interest. My set up includes an off air antenna and 2 x H20 + 1 x HR20. 
I have to admit, I had a nasty Terk BMS-58 multi switch in my system to allow for whole-house signal distribution. I do declare that Texasbrit did warn me in the past (via the DirecTV forum) that these multi switches cannot be part of a DirecTV KaKu configuration where off-air is mixed with Ka-lo satellite. The reason was that the Ka-lo would use the same IF frequencies that are already used in the terrestrial band. One H20-100 was connected via the BMS-58 and the other (H20-600) was connected directly to the dish. I thought it would be ok if I physically separate the terrestrial and the satellite cabling, but still use a BMS-58 to distribute some of the satellite signals. I was wrong. I failed to correctly interpret Texasbrit's advice that the BMS-58 must be completely removed from any satellite cabling, even if the terrestrial signals have been separated. I still don't know why it didn't work with the H20, because the BMS-58 spec sheet says 54-2150 MHz. Also, my HR20-700 tolerated the BMS-58 with no ill effects.

So, with the Terk BMS-58 removed, one hurdle was cleared. I then swapped BBC modules around and found that all of them functioned correctly. To cut to the chase, the next significant problem was found to be the H20-100. I originally received it last March as a NEW RECEIVER, complete with food stains from a previous customer. Even after the removal of the Terk multi switch, the H20-100 still failed to see the 103a and 103b signals. The next test was to swap the two H20's around and the H20-100 always failed to see 103a and 103b, regardless of what other hardware was connected.
Fortunately we had a back-up old model H10 receiver with viewing card, so we called D* and asked them to activate the old receiver.
Again to try and abbreviate, we spoke to five different people at D*, starting with a pleasant lady in the Philippines and eventually with a rather sharp supervisor in the D* call center in Montana.
Mister X (am I allowed to name him?) upset me from the start, by repeatedly interrupting me to demonstrate his lack of understanding of the diagnostic process. Mister X insisted on telling me that there are no channels available to me from the 103 degrees satellite location and therefore I should not be complaining. He didn't seem to listen when I said it was the signal strengths from the test transmissions that were absent on my H20-100. After frequent interruptions from Mr. X, I was forced to tell him he was pissing me off. This did not flinch the Montana supervisor and he continued to tell me there would be a $20 shipping charge for another replacement receiver. The explanation of the old food stains from last March did not change the direction Mr. X was going in.
Perhaps I have the wrong attitude. It might be a British thing, but I couldn't see D*'s point of view on arguing with me and charging me money to replace a food-stained receiver. Their argument was that the receiver should have been returned within the 90 day warranty. My response was that the fault did not show until DirecTV 10 started recent test transmissions in the Ka-lo band from D10.
While I started the phone call in a happy or at least neutral mood, they upset me so much with their arrogance that I was seriously thinking of calling their bluff with the ultimate threat. The D* supervisor went on to tell me that the symptoms would disappear when the new D10 satellite started actual broadcasts. I have my doubts. The conversation ended with me agreeing to wait until 19 September, after which I would reconsider the matter if the channels do not appear via the H20-100. They say it's only TV, but I find it difficult to dismiss this as a trivial matter.


----------



## DufferEA

4300.... We might get 5000 before the mpeg4 hd


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

DufferEA said:


> 4300.... We might get 5000 before the mpeg4 hd


might be a whole lot more if we gotta wait till like wednesday


----------



## j.r.braswell

code4code5 said:


> On a side note, I had an H20 sitting around that I wasn't using, so I disconnected a feed into the Tivo in the master bedroom and hooked that up side by side. That way, until I get an HR20 for the bedroom, I'll still be able to see the new channels downconverted into my SDTV. The HR20 in the living room is begging for work though.


How do you have an H20 you are not using? Aren't they supposed to be returned if they are not activated?


----------



## dcpoppy

j.r.braswell said:


> How do you have an H20 you are not using? Aren't they supposed to be returned if they are not activated?


H20's didn't start out as lease-only, unlike HR20's. I also have an H20 lying about.


----------



## lwilli201

The Scotsman said:


> This is a response to my post from nine hours ago, where I described a shortage of 103a and 103b signals on one of my two H20 receivers. First I will describe how I identified the problem and then the unhappy experience with D*, asking for a replacement receiver.
> I hope Ken984 is still tuned in, because special thanks is due to Ken for his particular interest. My set up includes an off air antenna and 2 x H20 + 1 x HR20.
> I have to admit, I had a nasty Terk BMS-58 multi switch in my system to allow for whole-house signal distribution. I do declare that Texasbrit did warn me in the past (via the DirecTV forum) that these multi switches cannot be part of a DirecTV KaKu configuration where off-air is mixed with Ka-lo satellite. The reason was that the Ka-lo would use the same IF frequencies that are already used in the terrestrial band. One H20-100 was connected via the BMS-58 and the other (H20-600) was connected directly to the dish. I thought it would be ok if I physically separate the terrestrial and the satellite cabling, but still use a BMS-58 to distribute some of the satellite signals. I was wrong. I failed to correctly interpret Texasbrit's advice that the BMS-58 must be completely removed from any satellite cabling, even if the terrestrial signals have been separated. I still don't know why it didn't work with the H20, because the BMS-58 spec sheet says 54-2150 MHz. Also, my HR20-700 tolerated the BMS-58 with no ill effects.
> 
> So, with the Terk BMS-58 removed, one hurdle was cleared. I then swapped BBC modules around and found that all of them functioned correctly. To cut to the chase, the next significant problem was found to be the H20-100. I originally received it last March as a NEW RECEIVER, complete with food stains from a previous customer. Even after the removal of the Terk multi switch, the H20-100 still failed to see the 103a and 103b signals. The next test was to swap the two H20's around and the H20-100 always failed to see 103a and 103b, regardless of what other hardware was connected.
> Fortunately we had a back-up old model H10 receiver with viewing card, so we called D* and asked them to activate the old receiver.
> Again to try and abbreviate, we spoke to five different people at D*, starting with a pleasant lady in the Philippines and eventually with a rather sharp supervisor in the D* call center in Montana.
> Mister X (am I allowed to name him?) upset me from the start, by repeatedly interrupting me to demonstrate his lack of understanding of the diagnostic process. Mister X insisted on telling me that there are no channels available to me from the 103 degrees satellite location and therefore I should not be complaining. He didn't seem to listen when I said it was the signal strengths from the test transmissions that were absent on my H20-100. After frequent interruptions from Mr. X, I was forced to tell him he was pissing me off. This did not flinch the Montana supervisor and he continued to tell me there would be a $20 shipping charge for another replacement receiver. The explanation of the old food stains from last March did not change the direction Mr. X was going in.
> Perhaps I have the wrong attitude. It might be a British thing, but I couldn't see D*'s point of view on arguing with me and charging me money to replace a food-stained receiver. Their argument was that the receiver should have been returned within the 90 day warranty. My response was that the fault did not show until DirecTV 10 started recent test transmissions in the Ka-lo band from D10.
> While I started the phone call in a happy or at least neutral mood, they upset me so much with their arrogance that I was seriously thinking of calling their bluff with the ultimate threat. The D* supervisor went on to tell me that the symptoms would disappear when the new D10 satellite started actual broadcasts. I have my doubts. The conversation ended with me agreeing to wait until 19 September, after which I would reconsider the matter if the channels do not appear via the H20-100. They say it's only TV, but I find it difficult to dismiss this as a trivial matter.


Does the 103b signal page even show up on your H20?


----------



## mrsoybot

dcpoppy said:


> H20's didn't start out as lease-only, unlike HR20's. I also have an H20 lying about.


i sold mine on ebay after i got my hr20


----------



## henryld

I actually own my HR20-700 as it was a replacement unit for my owned defective HR10-250 under the Protection Plan. The point being any D* unit can be owned under several scenarios.


----------



## Davenlr

103b shows up on H20. Its what I used to tweak my dish today...so the HR20 could record ball games and nascar.
If you don't have 103b page, check and make sure its set to 5 lnb dish and not 3 lnb dish.


----------



## The Scotsman

lwilli201 said:


> Does the 103b signal page even show up on your H20?


Yes it shows, but with all zero's. That's on the H20-100. When I view the same 103b channels on the H20-600, I get signal levels around 90%.
DirecTV do not agree there's anything wrong. They say it is normal for the H20-100 to show zero signal levels for the 103a and 103b satellites, because my market does not have HD locals via D*. I believe they are wrong. I believe that I should be seeing the signal levels at least.


----------



## kentuck1163

Any thoughts as to why my transponder signals on 103(b) are so low??

1-8 0 0 0 75 45 71 43 72
6-16 46 71 45 70 47 70 n/a n/a
17-24 45 77

My signals on 101 are:

1-8 95 95 93 97 92 98 93 96
9-16 89 96 93 0 94 98 92 98
17-24 93 0 95 0 95 97 93 97
25-32 93 0 94 0 95 98 91 98

And, on 110, the three transponders I get (8, 10, and 12) are 
94, 90, and 93 respectively.

Why so low on 103(b) when others are reporting such high numbers???


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> This is a response to my post from nine hours ago, where I described a shortage of 103a and 103b signals on one of my two H20 receivers. First I will describe how I identified the problem and then the unhappy experience with D*, asking for a replacement receiver.
> I hope Ken984 is still tuned in, because special thanks is due to Ken for his particular interest. My set up includes an off air antenna and 2 x H20 + 1 x HR20.
> I have to admit, I had a nasty Terk BMS-58 multi switch in my system to allow for whole-house signal distribution. I do declare that Texasbrit did warn me in the past (via the DirecTV forum) that these multi switches cannot be part of a DirecTV KaKu configuration where off-air is mixed with Ka-lo satellite. The reason was that the Ka-lo would use the same IF frequencies that are already used in the terrestrial band. One H20-100 was connected via the BMS-58 and the other (H20-600) was connected directly to the dish. I thought it would be ok if I physically separate the terrestrial and the satellite cabling, but still use a BMS-58 to distribute some of the satellite signals. I was wrong. I failed to correctly interpret Texasbrit's advice that the BMS-58 must be completely removed from any satellite cabling, even if the terrestrial signals have been separated. I still don't know why it didn't work with the H20, because the BMS-58 spec sheet says 54-2150 MHz. Also, my HR20-700 tolerated the BMS-58 with no ill effects.
> 
> So, with the Terk BMS-58 removed, one hurdle was cleared. I then swapped BBC modules around and found that all of them functioned correctly. To cut to the chase, the next significant problem was found to be the H20-100. I originally received it last March as a NEW RECEIVER, complete with food stains from a previous customer. Even after the removal of the Terk multi switch, the H20-100 still failed to see the 103a and 103b signals. The next test was to swap the two H20's around and the H20-100 always failed to see 103a and 103b, regardless of what other hardware was connected.
> Fortunately we had a back-up old model H10 receiver with viewing card, so we called D* and asked them to activate the old receiver.
> Again to try and abbreviate, we spoke to five different people at D*, starting with a pleasant lady in the Philippines and eventually with a rather sharp supervisor in the D* call center in Montana.
> Mister X (am I allowed to name him?) upset me from the start, by repeatedly interrupting me to demonstrate his lack of understanding of the diagnostic process. Mister X insisted on telling me that there are no channels available to me from the 103 degrees satellite location and therefore I should not be complaining. He didn't seem to listen when I said it was the signal strengths from the test transmissions that were absent on my H20-100. After frequent interruptions from Mr. X, I was forced to tell him he was pissing me off. This did not flinch the Montana supervisor and he continued to tell me there would be a $20 shipping charge for another replacement receiver. The explanation of the old food stains from last March did not change the direction Mr. X was going in.
> Perhaps I have the wrong attitude. It might be a British thing, but I couldn't see D*'s point of view on arguing with me and charging me money to replace a food-stained receiver. Their argument was that the receiver should have been returned within the 90 day warranty. My response was that the fault did not show until DirecTV 10 started recent test transmissions in the Ka-lo band from D10.
> While I started the phone call in a happy or at least neutral mood, they upset me so much with their arrogance that I was seriously thinking of calling their bluff with the ultimate threat. The D* supervisor went on to tell me that the symptoms would disappear when the new D10 satellite started actual broadcasts. I have my doubts. The conversation ended with me agreeing to wait until 19 September, after which I would reconsider the matter if the channels do not appear via the H20-100. They say it's only TV, but I find it difficult to dismiss this as a trivial matter.


You are welcome, and I hate it that it was the receiver and not a bband converter. Do what the guy said when they officially turn on D10 and it still doesn't work call back and hit the cancel service on the phone menu to get straight to someone with some juice. Hope they take care of you like they should.


----------



## Azdeadwood

The Scotsman said:


> Yes it shows, but with all zero's. That's on the H20-100. When I view the same 103b channels on the H20-600, I get signal levels around 90%.
> DirecTV do not agree there's anything wrong. They say it is normal for the H20-100 to show zero signal levels for the 103a and 103b satellites, because my market does not have HD locals via D*. I believe they are wrong. I believe that I should be seeing the signal levels at least.


I wasn't getting a signal on my HR20-100 but I was on my HR20-700 and 2 H20-600.

I reset the HR20-100 and then in showed the 103b. I don't get the 103a because they don't have locals in my location. (Southwest Texas)


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> Yes it shows, but with all zero's. That's on the H20-100. When I view the same 103b channels on the H20-600, I get signal levels around 90%.
> DirecTV do not agree there's anything wrong. They say it is normal for the H20-100 to show zero signal levels for the 103a and 103b satellites, because my market does not have HD locals via D*. I believe they are wrong. I believe that I should be seeing the signal levels at least.


One more thought, what software version are you using on that H20? I know there were a few versions on the H20 that had problems displaying the levels correctly. That could be it and if so when it actually does go live you should see the channels fine.


----------



## DufferEA

My h20-100 shows 0's till i go to signal meter


----------



## Hoxxx

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> might be a whole lot more if we gotta wait till like wednesday


Well it is supposed to be the 19th. and I feel they will make us wait till then or maybe longer. I hope not I am as ready as everyone else here.


----------



## henryld

Dang, the Chargers can't seem to make a game of it so I guess I'm back on here for awhile. What time does that D* post Emmy party start anyway?


----------



## n2deep2bn

Hoxxx said:


> Well it is supposed to be the 19th. and I feel they will make us wait till then or maybe longer. I hope not I am as ready as everyone else here.


the 19th is wednesday


----------



## DufferEA

wednesday on my mind ........


----------



## philslc

DufferEA said:


> wednesday on my mind ........


HD on Wednesday, CE on Friday to fix it.


----------



## jeffwltrs

I am getting a little disappointed with D*. I think their armor is starting to crack. They are lucky they have monoply on the NFLST. Something's are very good that they offer and other things do seem to come out beta form.


----------



## henryld

Any sightings of Annie yet...Sandy...Daddy Warbucks...anything///:nono2:


----------



## bobnielsen

kentuck1163 said:


> Any thoughts as to why my transponder signals on 103(b) are so low??
> 
> 1-8 0 0 0 75 45 71 43 72
> 6-16 46 71 45 70 47 70 n/a n/a
> 17-24 45 77
> 
> My signals on 101 are:
> 
> 1-8 95 95 93 97 92 98 93 96
> 9-16 89 96 93 0 94 98 92 98
> 17-24 93 0 95 0 95 97 93 97
> 25-32 93 0 94 0 95 98 91 98
> 
> And, on 110, the three transponders I get (8, 10, and 12) are
> 94, 90, and 93 respectively.
> 
> Why so low on 103(b) when others are reporting such high numbers???


The beamwidth of your dish is narrower for the Ka-band satellites (99, 103) than it is for the Ku-band satellites (101, 110, 119). As you move it off being perfectly aligned, the 103 numbers will drop much faster than those on 101, 110 or 119. It isn't very far off, but a realignment should bring those numbers up.


----------



## The Scotsman

Ken984 said:


> One more thought, what software version are you using on that H20? I know there were a few versions on the H20 that had problems displaying the levels correctly. That could be it and if so when it actually does go live you should see the channels fine.


Hi Ken
The receiver has been deactivated and disconnected, so it wouldn't be easy to check the software version. What I do know is that I frequently did check Set up -> Info & Test and the latest software was dated 30 July. I frequently verified that there was no future upgrade scheduled. I trust that is the safe way of checking the latest software.
I would be quite happy to find the H20-100 receiver works fine after the activation of D10 satellite. The thing that rattled my cage in a big way tonight, was the supervisor at D* in Montana who did not know how to keep quite while a customer is explaining a problem.


----------



## Ken984

The Scotsman said:


> Hi Ken
> The receiver has been deactivated and disconnected, so it wouldn't be easy to check the software version. What I do know is that I frequently did check Set up -> Info & Test and the latest software was dated 30 July. I frequently verified that there was no future upgrade scheduled. I trust that is the safe way of checking the latest software.
> I would be quite happy to find the H20-100 receiver works fine after the activation of D10 satellite. The thing that rattled my cage in a big way tonight, was the supervisor at D* in Montana who did not know how to keep quite while a customer is explaining a problem.


Thats ok then, just a couple of days and we will know for sure. And I am with you on the D* person not knowing when to hush his mouth. First rule is let the customer talk. Hope it turns out well for you and if you need anything there are plenty of good people here to help.


----------



## DufferEA

Is this the D-10, G-10, Or the H-10 Satellite????


----------



## The Scotsman

kentuck1163 said:


> Any thoughts as to why my transponder signals on 103(b) are so low??
> 
> 1-8 0 0 0 75 45 71 43 72
> 6-16 46 71 45 70 47 70 n/a n/a
> 17-24 45 77
> 
> My signals on 101 are:
> 
> 1-8 95 95 93 97 92 98 93 96
> 9-16 89 96 93 0 94 98 92 98
> 17-24 93 0 95 0 95 97 93 97
> 25-32 93 0 94 0 95 98 91 98
> 
> And, on 110, the three transponders I get (8, 10, and 12) are
> 94, 90, and 93 respectively.
> 
> Why so low on 103(b) when others are reporting such high numbers???


Today, I learned a stiff lesson about low or zero signal levels on the 103 degree satellite. My story is simple. I had a Terk BMS-58 multi switch in my wiring, but I was not aware it was causing signal level problems. It was there to combine satellite and terrestrial signals for easy distribution through our house. I was complacent about it until my wife Audrey questioned whether the multi switch might be dumbing down the signal. She was right. I removed the multi switch and signal levels of 40-60 became 85-95. If you don't have such a device in your system, then I don't know what to suggest apart from a dish alignment check.
If there are any members out there with any kind of splitters or multi switches - focus your beady eyes on them. If it wasn't for my wife being clever, I would still be scratching my head.


----------



## pdawg17

I just wish someone would give us a damn date for this...if it's the 19th then fine...I don't care...I'm just getting tired of refreshing this thread!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Please stay away from politics and on topic, anticipating HD. (And no cheating talking about politics in HD!) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## byron

pdawg17 said:


> I'm just getting tired of refreshing this thread!


no kidding. it's like a bag of good potato chips, i just can't put it down. lol.


----------



## DufferEA

CSR's have told us .....9/17 to 9/19 
any bets? the Casino is open :lol:


----------



## Juggernaut

byron said:


> no kidding. it's like a bag of good potato chips, i just can't put it down. lol.


It's a lot more entertaining than checking signal on 103(b).


----------



## byron

Juggernaut said:


> It's a lot more entertaining than checking signal on 103(b).


believe me.. i'm doing that too. i'm not sure why, but i am.


----------



## StephenK

This thread is solely responsible for my Sociology paper being late. :lol: 

Any guesses?
Any possibility for tonight remaining?


----------



## byron

wow... i just realized how old my UID is on dbstalk..... i'm an old timer on here compared to most of the people in this thread.


----------



## DufferEA

StephenK said:


> This thread is solely responsible for my Sociology paper being late. :lol:
> 
> Any guesses?
> Any possibility for tonight remaining?


If you writing your paper on this thread...you should get an A !!!


----------



## DarkAudit

byron said:


> believe me.. i'm doing that too. i'm not sure why, but i am.


Why not re-watch the MD game? 

Or UK's favor to us! How 'bout them 'Cats?


----------



## kryscio23

StephenK said:


> This thread is solely responsible for my Sociology paper being late. :lol:
> 
> Any guesses?
> Any possibility for tonight remaining?


Yeah. maybe the rumor was 9 p.m. PACIFIC time? Would be about the right time for the D* Emmy party out there in Cali ...


----------



## gregory

chiplatham said:


> guys...carefull with the football references...lots of people may be recording....


Doubtful since that would mean they wouldn't be able to check 103(b) signals!


----------



## hdgreg

Back to topic? Tx 1.2.3 are 0, all the rest are 88-95 on my at9 in N. Cal. COME ON D*, I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## byron

hdgreg said:


> Back to topic? Tx 1.2.3 are 0, all the rest are 88-95 on my at9 in N. Cal. COME ON D*, I'm getting sleepy!


same here.... kind of like waiting on christmas without a calendar and no idea what day of the week it is.


----------



## pharmer53

The NFL has announced its intention to cease broadcasting of NFL games due to record low viewer levels on all networks. The low viewer turnout has not been determined, but resources closely affiliated with DirecTV report the problems were generated from intentional communications blackouts regarding the release of their new tier of HD programming. DirecTV suggests that nearly 3/4 of their subscribers have spent 14 hours per day for the past week monitoring satellite signal levels, which prevents network monitoring systems from obtaining accurate stats. DirecTV further states that the issues should be resolved after September 19th and anticipate that their viewers will resume their normal lifestyles.


----------



## Rob

The Emmys are over. Let the Party and HD broadcast begin!!!!!!!


----------



## n2deep2bn

hd channels are on the way


----------



## azarby

!rolling !rolling !rolling


pharmer53 said:


> The NFL has announced its intention to cease broadcasting of NFL games due to record low viewer levels on all networks. The low viewer turnout has not been determined, but resources closely affiliated with DirecTV report the problems were generated from intentional communications blackouts regarding the release of their new tier of HD programming. DirecTV suggests that nearly 3/4 of their subscribers have spent 14 hours per day for the past week monitoring satellite signal levels, which prevents network monitoring systems from obtaining accurate stats. DirecTV further states that the issues should be resolved after September 19th and anticipate that their viewers will resume their normal lifestyles.


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## MikeR

Rob said:


> The Emmys are over. Let the Party and HD broadcast begin!!!!!!!


Checking guide....check sat signals....check guide.....I'll never use the DVR functions again until the HD channels launch!!


----------



## Araxen

Rob said:


> The Emmys are over. Let the Party and HD broadcast begin!!!!!!!


Here Here!


----------



## Brandon428

So I just sat through the boring Emmys and nothing. I thought I'd at least see a new commercial. So whats the deal? Anyone have any clue about anything?


----------



## lwilli201

Brandon428 said:


> So I just sat through the boring Emmys and nothing. I thought I'd at least see a new commercial. So whats the deal? Anyone have any clue about anything?


Not a clue.


----------



## byron

Brandon428 said:


> So I just sat through the boring Emmys and nothing. I thought I'd at least see a new commercial. So whats the deal? Anyone have any clue about anything?


wow.. you deserve a medal.. you couldn't pay me to watch that garbage.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Brandon428 said:


> So I just sat through the boring Emmys and nothing. I thought I'd at least see a new commercial. So whats the deal? Anyone have any clue about anything?


they won't turn hd channels on until saints win a game.


----------



## MichaelP

n2deep2bn said:


> they won't turn hd channels on until saints win a game.


Hey, that's not fair!

(long suffering Saints fan!)


----------



## keithw1975

The Emmy's are just so the stars can tell each other how great they are.


----------



## Ken984

MichaelP said:


> Hey, that's not fair!
> 
> (long suffering Saints fan!)


Pull out the old paper bags its gonna be a LONG season.


----------



## jsgiv

weird - 

the Pats / Chargers game just froze up on me - (HD) - SD broadcast is fine..

Anybody else have the same issue?

Maybe they're starting the switch? !pusht!


----------



## Drew2k

keithw1975 said:


> The Emmy's are just so the stars can tell each other how great they are.


Yes, that would be the purpose of any industry awards ceremony - for its members to recognize achievement.


----------



## PoitNarf

How about we quit picking on each others language skills (or lack thereof) and focus on the topic at hand, hmmm?

:backtotop

Edit: Looks like one of our kind mods did some thread scrubbing


----------



## MichaelP

Ken984 said:


> Pull out the old paper bags its gonna be a LONG season.


I was looking for it halfway through the 2nd quarter today. *sigh*


----------



## kryscio23

OK, NFL is over for the day ... lets have NFL GAMEDAY on NFL Network IN HD!!!


----------



## syphix

jsgiv said:


> weird -
> 
> the Pats / Chargers game just froze up on me - (HD) - SD broadcast is fine..
> 
> Anybody else have the same issue?
> 
> Maybe they're starting the switch? !pusht!


When the HD channels are turned on, you likely will not see any "freeze" or "glitch". D* can turn on and off channels without messing with the one you're watching. They do it all the time.


----------



## syphix

PoitNarf said:


> How about we quit picking on each others language skills (or lack thereof) and focus on the topic at hand, hmmm?
> 
> :backtotop
> 
> Edit: Looks like one of our kind mods did some thread scrubbing


As much as it was light "ribbing", the mods were right on this. I apologize...

:backtotop


----------



## PoitNarf

Have my eyes deceived me for the past few weeks, or has there really been no huge thread with a poll to guess which date the HD channels go live on? :lol:


----------



## jsgiv

syphix said:


> When the HD channels are turned on, you likely will not see any "freeze" or "glitch". D* can turn on and off channels without messing with the one you're watching. They do it all the time.


Well - I just soft-reset the receiver (HR20-700 via the menu reset) - and it's still stuck at the same spot. So it's obviously with the signal from the satellite - not with the receiver..

Dunno - kinda strange. It's the HD feed of WXIA (Atlanta).


----------



## Brandon428

I don't know about you guys but I feel like I'm back to square one. I've....no we've been waiting way to long for our HD fix here. Give us something just a channel to show us their getting things done.:soapbox: :rant: 

(I had to get that out)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

:backtotop with regards to D10 and HD anticipation.

Final warning


----------



## Smthkd

Sorry guys!
:backtotop

Earl, any idea of HD channels uplink?


----------



## StephenK

PoitNarf said:


> Have my eyes deceived me for the past few weeks, or has there really been no huge thread with a poll to guess which date the HD channels go live on? :lol:


Ask and ye shall receive 

www.imwaytoolazytopostthelink.com

It's in the directv general discussion thread.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Ok, I've closed this thread for 10 minutes. Please read Earl's and my warnings.

No politics.
No insults of members.
No discussion of moderation (PM anything to Earl, I, or any other moderator)

Yes, lots of dicussion about D10, new HD channels, etc. But please keep it clean and honest. Cheating will get the thread closed permanently.

Cheers, go hug your spouse/kids, and we'll reopen in 10.

Tom


----------



## Baldmaga

My D* is OUT, I NEED UPDATES 

well, not that desperate, but this thread sure is good to pass the time.


----------



## purtman

I've been out for about five hours. Lots of posts on this thread. Has Earl given any more hints?


----------



## PoitNarf

purtman said:


> I've been out for about five hours. Lots of posts on this thread. Has Earl given any more hints?


I do not believe there are any hints to give. Earl may be as much in the dark about this as the rest of us.


----------



## Rob

PoitNarf said:


> I do not believe there are any hints to give. Earl may be as much in the dark about this as the rest of us.


Is that a hint, "in the dark about this as the rest of us"

It's dark, does that mean overnight tonight?


----------



## hdgreg

Tom Robertson said:


> Ok, I've closed this thread for 10 minutes. Please read Earl's and my warnings.
> 
> No politics.
> No insults of members.
> No discussion of moderation (PM anything to Earl, I, or any other moderator)
> 
> Yes, lots of dicussion about D10, new HD channels, etc. But please keep it clean and honest. Cheating will get the thread closed permanently.
> 
> Cheers, go hug your spouse/kids, and we'll reopen in 10.
> 
> Tom


Yessir, I did as you ordered! Any one have txs1-2-3 w/signal? I am in need of help, as this is driving me loco waiting for new HD....I want it now...thanks to the Mods for keeping us on topic


----------



## Tom Robertson

I don't have TPs 1-3 either right now. Clearly lots of testing still going on. 

To be clear, I have seen every transponder at some point or another, so I know they work, my system works, and anything not on right now is likely a test.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hdhead

It is 11:00pm. Do you know where your HD is right now?


----------



## StanO

Should everyone be getting signals on 103(a)? I am not getting anything on 103(a). 103(b) is 76-87. I am in Louisville. Is this right?


----------



## PoitNarf

Rob said:


> Is that a hint, "in the dark about this as the rest of us"
> 
> It's dark, does that mean overnight tonight?


While I certainly hope that is true, I have no more knowledge on any of this than you do. If I had hints to give, I would.


----------



## FlyBono24

I wonder if it's going to be overnight, or midway through tomorrow?


----------



## jsgiv

So - can anybody in the Atlanta market verify WXIA HD is stuck? 

I've double checked it several times - still same picture (DVR reports that it's on the news now - even tho' it's still showing the "toss" of the football from the Pats/Chargers game earlier. 

I've done a soft-reset - now doing an RBR just to see if that fixes it..


----------



## PoitNarf

StanO said:


> Should everyone be getting signals on 103(a)? I am not getting anything on 103(a). 103(b) is 76-87. I am in Louisville. Is this right?


Nope, 103a is spotbeamed, so depending on where you are located you may or may not get a signal from it. If you are receiving all of your HD locals right now you are fine.


----------



## mhking

jsgiv said:


> So - can anybody in the Atlanta market verify WXIA HD is stuck?
> 
> I've double checked it several times - still same picture (DVR reports that it's on the news now - even tho' it's still showing the "toss" of the football from the Pats/Chargers game earlier.
> 
> I've done a soft-reset - now doing an RBR just to see if that fixes it..


Yes, I can confirm that WXIA-HD is stuck....


----------



## purtman

Tom Robertson said:


> I don't have TPs 1-3 either right now. Clearly lots of testing still going on.
> 
> To be clear, I have seen every transponder at some point or another, so I know they work, my system works, and anything not on right now is likely a test.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom, you even saw transponder 2 light up? that's the only I haven't seen. Right now, I have zeroes for 1-3 and the other 13 have five in the 70s and eight in the 60s on both tuners.


----------



## LarryFlowers

jsgiv said:


> So - can anybody in the Atlanta market verify WXIA HD is stuck?
> 
> I've double checked it several times - still same picture (DVR reports that it's on the news now - even tho' it's still showing the "toss" of the football from the Pats/Chargers game earlier.
> 
> I've done a soft-reset - now doing an RBR just to see if that fixes it..


its frozen solid... 3rd &9 4th quarter 1:54 on the clock!:nono2:


----------



## Smthkd

purtman said:


> Tom, you even saw transponder 2 light up? that's the only I haven't seen. Right now, I have zeroes for 1-3 and the other 13 have five in the 70s and eight in the 60s on both tuners.


Every TP has at one pint or another been on! I even had all TP showing 96+ at one point!


----------



## StanO

We don't get HD locals here, yet. I was receiving signals on the first day T11 started lighting up. Nothing since. I was PM'd by another poster from Louisville stating he was receiving signals on 103(a). Should I call D*?


----------



## mhking

Smthkd said:


> Every TP has at one pint or another been on! I even had all TP showing 96+ at one point!


That's good to know -- I've also missed tp 2 being lit up, but I've seen all the others at varying points over the past 24 hours....


----------



## LarryFlowers

mhking said:


> Yes, I can confirm that WXIA-HD is stuck....


I withdraw the request to loan your engineers to WSB:nono2:


----------



## jsgiv

mhking said:


> Yes, I can confirm that WXIA-HD is stuck....


Thanks - now I know I'm not crazy.. :scratchin


----------



## mhking

LarryFlowers said:


> I withdraw the request to loan your engineers to WSB:nono2:


:lol:


----------



## echyde

I still don't understand why I have great signals (94+) except I don't get TP 4 and TP 6 is weak (47) on one tuner. I ordered some new BBCs. Everyone else is getting TP 4, so I'm not sure why I'm not considering I get good signals on every other TP except for 6 -- and I get 94 on Tuner 2 and 47 on Tuner 1. 

Ah well. Looks like they won't be on until Wednesday anyway, so I should have plenty of time to get my BBCs in the next few days.


----------



## jsgiv

LarryFlowers said:


> its frozen solid... 3rd &9 4th quarter 1:54 on the clock!:nono2:


With Morris getting a pat on the head!


----------



## purtman

I'm down to four in the 70s and nine in the 60s, including three at 60 and couple of others at 62. I'm glad I had the installer come out yesterday to tell me they don't go by the readings on the box. I'll make a call as soon as these go live. I haven't sniffed the 80s on 103b. I used to have all 80s and 90s, but not since they put up the 5 lnb.


----------



## Dolly

hdgreg said:


> Yessir, I did as you ordered! Any one have txs1-2-3 w/signal? I am in need of help, as this is driving me loco waiting for new HD....I want it now...thanks to the Mods for keeping us on topic


I think what you said had a lot to do with the thread having to be closed. We are tired for staying up for something that isn't happening. We are unhappy that the HD Channels aren't on yet  I think when D puts up it's next Sat. I'm just going to stay out of any threads like this one and just let the new channels be a happy surprise instead of an unhappy disappointment


----------



## PoitNarf

StanO said:


> We don't get HD locals here, yet. I was receiving signals on the first day T11 started lighting up. Nothing since. I was PM'd by another poster from Louisville stating he was receiving signals on 103(a). Should I call D*?


If you're getting signal on 103b and are getting all the channels you are supposed to get I really wouldn't be too concerned about it at this point.


----------



## purtman

We've hit the 4400. Can we make USA go live now?


----------



## LarryFlowers

I'm done for the night... Santa ain't coming. Its been a pleasure though!


----------



## mammut

Dolly said:


> We are tired for staying up for something that isn't happening. We are unhappy that the HD Channels aren't on yet  I think when D puts up it's next Sat. I'm just going to stay out of any threads like this one and just let the new channels be a happy surprise instead of an unhappy disappointment


+1

These signals on 103b have been a tease for the past few days plus the TLE saga from the tech thread. Next time it's <IGNORE>


----------



## Dolly

Smthkd said:


> Every TP has at one pint or another been on! I even had all TP showing 96+ at one point!


I think that was a great slip  I think at this point we all need a "pint" :lol:


----------



## ahintz

I thought USA was in the list for October (along with SciFi). I'll settle for just about any channel going HD right now, just so I can kill this anticipation. It is getting ridiculous!


----------



## loudo

LarryFlowers said:


> its frozen solid... 3rd &9 4th quarter 1:54 on the clock!:nono2:


The signal in the Orlando market kept cutting in and out during the end of the game also. It was not a fault of D*, because it was also cutting out on my 2-1 OTA channel as well as the D* signal.


----------



## pmalve

so much for the emmy award party theory, another theory bites the dust.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Yes, I did see TP2 briefly, last nite? 

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! HD is coming! HD is coming!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Dolly

mammut said:


> +1
> 
> These signals on 103b have been a tease for the past few days plus the TLE saga from the tech thread. Next time it's <IGNORE>


I agree 100% :sunsmile: I realize that D isn't intending to be jerking us around because they do have to do testing, but that is exactly how I feel--jerked around  :raspberry


----------



## Smthkd

Dolly said:


> I think that was a great slip  I think at this point we all need a "pint" :lol:


 :lol: Sorry! Thanks for catching that!!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Dolly said:


> I agree 100% :sunsmile: I realize that D isn't intending to be jerking us around because they do have to do testing, but that is exactly how I feel--jerked around  :raspberry


They ain't jerking us around, we're peering behind the curtain and looking at the backstage before the show goes up. Before the set is dressed. Often not a pretty sight. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Juppers

Tom Robertson said:


> Yes, I did see TP2 briefly, last nite?
> 
> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! HD is coming! HD is coming!
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


As in minutes or "soon"?


----------



## Peapod

loudo said:


> The signal in the Orlando market kept cutting in and out during the end of the game also. It was not a fault of D*, because it was also cutting out on my 2-1 OTA channel as well as the D* signal.


This is different. The MPEG-4 transmission of WXIA in HD has been frozen for about 90 minutes now, and is still frozen. This is not the case for the SD channel, or for OTA.

It may or may not be DirecTV's fault, but it definitely lies in the area of the uplink to DirecTV.


----------



## jcurrier31

I am still holding on to the Emmy hope, I am on the west coast and there is still an hour and a half to go. They hardly do anything new until it can happen across the country........Well at least I am hoping.


----------



## jsgiv

Peapod said:


> This is different. The MPEG-4 transmission of WXIA in HD has been frozen for about 90 minutes now, and is still frozen. This is not the case for the SD channel, or for OTA.
> 
> It may or may not be DirecTV's fault, but it definitely lies in the area of the uplink to DirecTV.


You'd figure that they'd have figured out something's wrong with it by now..

There's obviously a breakdown somewhere along the line.


----------



## Dolly

Smthkd said:


> :lol: Sorry! Thanks for catching that!!


Don't be sorry--I loved it :sunsmile:


----------



## dennisdh

:nono2:  :nono:


Dolly said:


> Don't be sorry--I loved it :sunsmile:


Oh my God this dtv HD thing is almost as bad as this Emmys pontification thing after suffering through the Angels 9th inning lose the chargers embarrising performance having to watch the emmys hoping for something from dtv, what a wasted sunday!!


----------



## Dolly

Tom Robertson said:


> They ain't jerking us around, we're peering behind the curtain and looking at the backstage before the show goes up. Before the set is dressed. Often not a pretty sight.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Ah Tom we can always count on you to bring a proper perspective to the situation  I guess being a Father, Grandfather, and now Grant Grandfather would give you a lot of ability in that area :sunsmile:


----------



## donshan

> And you thought there was already too much hot air in Hollywood.


http://stylescenes.latimes.com/fashion/2007/09/and-you-thought.html


----------



## Rob

Good night all. I'm going to dream in HD to stay on topic.


----------



## Tone-Loc

Where can I find the best channel lineup to build my favorites from? Im looking for detailed descriptions (guide does not provide this). I will need it once the new HD's are out so I can modify my favorites.

FYI. I have NFL ST but the HD's were not working today. Called customer service, they stated it was a widespread problem, and they were trying to release the channels as we spoke, that was about an hour into the first set of games. Little dissapointed since its $250 bucks, no HD's today, sound problems last week.


----------



## Tbettini

Just noticed on my tv planner on D*s website they list the new starz channels in HD, TMCHD with programing and everything 

The Flintstones

Chicken Little

518
STARZK
The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill but Came Down a Mountain

Ke...

519
STARZC
The Cave

The House of Sand

520
STARZ


----------



## mikeinthekeys

Just verified that... but what does that tell us, exactly?


----------



## whobear627

history hd also on mine


----------



## Tbettini

mikeinthekeys said:


> Just verified that... but what does that tell us, exactly?


Tells us nothing really


----------



## Dave

Just wondering if anyone has heard how DTV is going to do the work around for some of the Spotbeam problems that have popped up on D10? I believe that some of the new locals scheduled to go up may have problems? But from my understanding DTV has already figured out a work around for this. Anyone heard anything about it yet?


----------



## drisner

Dave said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard how DTV is going to do the work around for some of the Spotbeam problems that have popped up on D10? I believe that some of the new locals scheduled to go up may have problems? But from my understanding DTV has already figured out a work around for this. Anyone heard anything about it yet?


I believe the workaround is called D11.


----------



## Dave

No. It is my understanding that they have a different plan in mind to bring up the locals, instead of waiting for D11 to be launched in Dec.


----------



## Tom Robertson

My guess is that instead the original list of DMAs they intended to cover with D10, they can cover a different list now and us D11 for the others. But that is purely a guess.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## EaglePC

Hey you all
If you surf through the guide (ALL CHANNELS)
you will see some Channels like A&E,NGC,Hist as To Be Anounced or blank on 9/[email protected] 4am so forth


----------



## FlyBono24

So nothing yet, I guess?


----------



## purtman

EaglePC said:


> Hey you all
> If you surf through the guide (ALL CHANNELS)
> you will see some Channels like A&E,NGC,Hist as To Be Anounced or blank on 9/[email protected] 4am so forth


Did you reboot and your guide didn't have a chance to fill back in? I have programming through at least the end of day on Thursday?


----------



## Milominderbinder2

The directv.com TV Listings shows:

245 TNTHD
518 STARZK
519 STARZC

All transponders are 80-90 except for 1-3.

All lights are green. All systems are nominal. Capcom we are good to go.

- Craig


----------



## seern

EaglePC is right my guide has been like that since Saturday, and have not re-booted.


----------



## Grydlok

nothing go back to sleep


----------



## 2Guysfootball

Ok I am leaving for work so vacation is over so they should be turned on at some point today.

All tps still in the 90's except 1,2,3 and 17  


Have Fun all today and thanks for keeping my stay at home Vacation fun.


----------



## Hdhead

The 19th it is. What a wasted weekend.


----------



## houskamp

where's that little girl? Strike up the band for her


----------



## petergaryr

houskamp said:


> where's that little girl? Strike up the band for her


"The sun will come out, the day after tomorrow....bet your bottom dollar that...." (let's hope she doesn't forget the lyrics).


----------



## henryld

I think she has a bad case of laryngitis or a cat got her tongue; where's Sandy when you need him.


----------



## bgilga

This morning I was getting 0 on tps 1,2,3, and 17. When I went back to check later I was getting no readings on any sat. I did a system test and it said all satellites failed. Here is the kicker. I never lost any of my channels. All were on and working fine. What was that all about?


----------



## jlancaster

bgilga said:


> This morning I was getting 0 on tps 1,2,3, and 17. When I went back to check later I was getting no readings on any sat. I did a system test and it said all satellites failed. Here is the kicker. I never lost any of my channels. All were on and working fine. What was that all about?


If you are getting dashes(--) where 0's or #'s should be, you need to reset the receiver.


----------



## loudo

bgilga said:


> This morning I was getting 0 on tps 1,2,3, and 17. When I went back to check later I was getting no readings on any sat. I did a system test and it said all satellites failed. Here is the kicker. I never lost any of my channels. All were on and working fine. What was that all about?


What receiver are you using? Is your software a CE or national release? What is your softweare version?


----------



## bgilga

I was getting the dashes on all tps on all sats, not just the new ones. My receiver is an hr20-700 and the last software upgrade came on 8/28. I did reset the reciver and the same thing happened, but all my channels were watchable.


----------



## loudo

bgilga said:


> I was getting the dashes on all tps on all sats, not just the new ones. My receiver is an hr20-700 and the last software upgrade came on 8/28. I did reset the reciver and the same thing happened, but all my channels were watchable.


Same receiver here, but I am on the latest CE and all is reading correctly. Try this area for a possible answer: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112


----------



## n2deep2bn

anyone going to listen to the merrill lynch webcast today at 3:15PM PT?


----------



## lwilli201

n2deep2bn said:


> anyone going to listen to the merrill lynch webcast today at 3:15PM PT?


I will not be able to. Make sure your give us a rounddown on what is said.


----------



## n2deep2bn

lwilli201 said:


> I will not be able to. Make sure your give us a rounddown on what is said.


I don't think im going to be able listen to it either but if i do i will post here.


----------



## Smthkd

I am! Hopefully we will get info on the HD channels going live!


----------



## jlancaster

bgilga said:


> I was getting the dashes on all tps on all sats, not just the new ones. My receiver is an hr20-700 and the last software upgrade came on 8/28. I did reset the reciver and the same thing happened, but all my channels were watchable.


You are going to have to reset again I'm afraid...I had this problem last week but one reset did it for me...Now if the next one doesn't do it for you unplug the unit for 5 min...and plug it back in and all will be well.

Good Luck!


----------



## bgilga

Thank you for all the help. It was just weird to see that my satellite test failed, yet I never lost any channels.


----------



## iamcasacnu

Well I've got to say I was pretty disappointed in the weekend's events....


Cust. Serv. reps are saying the 19th...if it does not happen Wed. THE PHONES CALLS BEGIN!!!


----------



## bobshults

Well here's my take. It's Monday morning at D* in California. If they're like most big organizations, they're probably having a big meeting or video conference with all the major players and department heads attending. You know, satellite technical support, IT, customer service and accounts, programming contracts, customer accounts, dealer support, accounting, training, marketing...etc.

When each department has reported their status as "ready" to launch the new HD service then, and only then, management will give the tech people the go ahead lite up the new channels. 

If all is well, it should happen tonight or tomorrow night. That's my opinion but then... I know nothing!


----------



## Jazzmo

bobshults said:


> Well here's my take. It's Monday morning at D* in California. If they're like most big organizations, they're probably having a big meeting or video conference with all the major players and department heads attending. You know, satellite technical support, IT, customer service and accounts, programming contracts, customer accounts, dealer support, accounting, training, marketing...etc.
> 
> When each department has reported their status as "ready" to launch the new HD service then, and only then, management will give the tech people the go ahead lite up the new channels.
> 
> If all is well, it should happen tonight or tomorrow night. That's my opinion but then... I know nothing!


Makes sense to me.


----------



## purtman

I'd like to know if there's any feedback from the Emmys party. Has anybody heard of any? How did the HD go?


----------



## ziggy29

bobshults said:


> Well here's my take. It's Monday morning at D* in California. If they're like most big organizations, they're probably having a big meeting or video conference with all the major players and department heads attending. You know, satellite technical support, IT, customer service and accounts, programming contracts, customer accounts, dealer support, accounting, training, marketing...etc.


I used to represent the tech support team for an enterprise software solution that occasionally went through major releases. Before a product could be okayed for final distribution it had to be "signed off" by all the appropriate players -- development, QA, support, marketing and documentation teams. Basically all have to indicate that (a) the software was ready for prime time and (b) everyone is ready to sell, market and support it.


----------



## jrodfoo

purtman said:


> I'd like to know if there's any feedback from the Emmys party. Has anybody heard of any? How did the HD go?


Yeah same here, I haven't seen any press releases about it yet. I did see one picture of this giant sphere like ball that had their logo on it. Looked weird to me.


----------



## lwilli201

Just found this 

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/programDetail.jsp?scheduleId=393769470


----------



## purtman

Too bad it's over. Maybe it will be re-aired.


----------



## jrodfoo

purtman said:


> Too bad it's over. Maybe it will be re-aired.


it was just winners being interviewed by E! network. I watched a bit of it. No Directv stuff was mentioned.


----------



## chiplatham

iamcasacnu said:


> Well I've got to say I was pretty disappointed in the weekend's events....
> 
> Cust. Serv. reps are saying the 19th...if it does not happen Wed. THE PHONES CALLS BEGIN!!!


i find post like these amusing. everyone seems to agree that cs is saying it's not gonna happen until the 19th...yet people are dissappointed the weekend events. i just dont get it.

i would have been pleasently surprised if the channels went live over the weekend..and i hung on this thread 24/7 in case...but give me a break...i dont recall dtv ever saying keep an eye on your tv...we're going live over the weekend.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So I take there's no new channels yet?


----------



## purtman

chiplatham said:


> i find post like these amusing. everyone seems to agree that cs is saying it's not gonna happen until the 19th...yet people are dissappointed the weekend events. i just dont get it.
> 
> i would have been pleasently surprised if the channels went live over the weekend..and i hung on this thread 24/7 in case...but give me a break...i dont recall dtv ever saying keep an eye on your tv...we're going live over the weekend.


Shanks did say the 16th. He also said that ST would not cause any stations to be shut down. Obviously, neither was the case.


----------



## Sirshagg

purtman said:


> Shanks did say the 16th. He also said that ST would not cause any stations to be shut down. Obviously, neither was the case.


Didn't he also say no new charges for HD? If so he's 0 for 3.


----------



## bigref

I had a 7 on 103b 17 yesterday and last night. Now at noon in Baltimore its a 95, still 0 on 1-3


----------



## chiplatham

purtman said:


> Shanks did say the 16th. He also said that ST would not cause any stations to be shut down. Obviously, neither was the case.


did shanks say the 16th on friday? i thought all the lastest info from dtv as the 19th? earl even gave strong hints it would not happen over the weekend.


----------



## jlancaster

bigref said:


> I had a 7 on 103b 17 yesterday and last night. Now at noon in Baltimore its a 95, still 0 on 1-3


GOOD Eyes!! I'm up to 96 had nothing on 17 yet!!


----------



## mhking

theratpatrol said:


> So I take there's no new channels yet?


No, we're comparing what's on the new channels to see if we're seeing the same things....

"Here's yer sign..."

:lol:


----------



## purtman

chiplatham said:


> did shanks say the 16th on friday? i thought all the lastest info from dtv as the 19th? earl even gave strong hints it would not happen over the weekend.


Shanks said the 16th a couple of weeks ago. Swanni had it. Earl's hints were pretty vague. So I'm not sure what he's trying to say. We'll have it soon, I hope.


----------



## F1 Fan

purtman said:


> Shanks said the 16th a couple of weeks ago. Swanni had it. Earl's hints were pretty vague. So I'm not sure what he's trying to say. We'll have it soon, I hope.


Shanks said the "16th or soon after".


----------



## BillN96

mhking said:


> "Here's yer sign..."
> 
> :lol:


:lol: Very funny. There could have been a lot of signs handed out this weekend on this thread.


----------



## AacidusX

purtman said:


> Shanks said the 16th a couple of weeks ago. Swanni had it. Earl's hints were pretty vague. So I'm not sure what he's trying to say. We'll have it soon, I hope.


maybe we'll get it if we all shut up in the forum..... no, i doubt it.

still playing the waiting game


----------



## Tom Robertson

jlancaster said:


> GOOD Eyes!! I'm up to 96 had nothing on 17 yet!!


I'm pretty certain TP17 is a spotbeam, so I bet they turned up another in your area. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## JLF

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm pretty certain TP17 is a spotbeam, so I bet they turned up another in your area.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Before now everyone but the northeast was getting a signal on 17. Now we are finally seeing something on it as well (95 here). I noticed that the strengths on most of the others have gone down a bit (clear skies here).


----------



## loudo

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm pretty certain TP17 is a spotbeam, so I bet they turned up another in your area.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Tom, I am seeing a 99, on TP17 here in Central Florida, but still 0 on 1,2,3.


----------



## MikeR7

No new HD channels yet. :lol: 

All tp signals from 103b were down about 10 points.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

isn't anybody actually watching TV? Isn't that the point of subscribing to DirecTV?


----------



## Bschneider

Alan Gordon said:


> BSchneider is considered gospel when he says that a channel is coming. He has been wrong before regarding dates they go live, and got vilified for it.
> 
> ~Alan


Alan - This is directed towards you personally.. just a general response to all.

Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..

So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.

I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.

Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


----------



## loudo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> isn't anybody actually watching TV? Isn't that the point of subscribing to DirecTV?


Nothing good on until Hockey season starts. 
*GO PANTHERS*


----------



## ccsoftball7

Bschneider said:


> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> 
> So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.
> 
> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


Hey, we appreciate you giving us any information at all. OK...enough schmoozing...when are they going to light up? :angel:


----------



## Dolly

I have strong readings on everything except the 1st 3 they are and have been all 0's! The 19th is looking better and better. I just hope we have them by then


----------



## Sirshagg

Bschneider said:


> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> 
> So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.
> 
> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


No worries - stuff happens


----------



## syphix

Last post by Bschneider on this forum was 01-20-05. 

When he "speaks", we listen.

But we've got to understand, as he said: s*** happens. And it did.

Still...D* is back on target, ready to roll with the new HD...


----------



## dbmaven

Bschneider said:


> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


Damned if you do......damned if you don't.

*Thank you for sharing your information* - there are people here (and on other sites) who understand the nature of "pre-release" information - and the fact that it is subject to change based on late-breaking issues/opportunities/changes/etc.


----------



## henryld

Bschneider said:


> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> 
> So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.
> 
> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


IIRC you did allow a contingency for everything going well.


----------



## Smthkd

Beschnider, I noticed this too. I have never seen D* admit a problem in a press release! I knew this ment a delay but for how long is the question. It seems like D* is trying to get those spotbeams working right before lighting it up for everyone! I just think everyone is getting a little impatient considering how long we've been waiting for more HD and the fact that all of the competitors have continued to release new channels!


----------



## Bschneider

ccsoftball7 said:


> Hey, we appreciate you giving us any information at all. OK...enough schmoozing...when are they going to light up? :angel:


SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


----------



## Dolly

Bschneider said:


> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> 
> So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.
> 
> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


Frankly I wish you would have told us that the date had been pushed back. But we do appreciate your information 
Do you have any more information


----------



## katzeye

Bschneider said:


> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


As one of the few people providing actual information, all I can say is thanks. 
This board is so rampant with speculation, that only drags the board down and makes people ansy. 
You are doing your best, and you deserve a big thank you from all of us.

And thanks to Earl too.


----------



## dbsdave

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


Uggggg, im not optimistic about wednesday


----------



## rorkin

bigref said:


> I had a 7 on 103b 17 yesterday and last night. Now at noon in Baltimore its a 95, still 0 on 1-3


97 on 17 on Tilghman Island.. Was 68 this morning.. 1,2,3, nothing but all the others seem to be down 4 to 5 points.. still 88 to 95 .
Looks like we are still in some kind of 
adjustment mode


----------



## john18

Bschneider said:


> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.


That explanation makes total sense. So, would it be out of place to ask if you have a new date in mind?

(I am visualizing Johnny Carson's Karnak as I ask this question...)


----------



## ccsoftball7

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


Gotcha. :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Bschneider said:


> Alan - This is directed towards you personally.. just a general response to all.
> 
> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> 
> So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.
> 
> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


I for one am happy that you post whatever information you have at the time so please keep posting.

Now what is the new date?


----------



## Smthkd

Dolly said:


> Frankly I wish you would have told us that the date had been pushed back. But we do appreciate your information
> Do you have any more information


 C'mon you know that this is easier said than anything! People would have tried to feed "B" to the dogs if he would came back and said it was delayed. Many peeps on the forums are very critical! I for one appreciate "B's" holding off from saying anything!


----------



## Dolly

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


I don't suppose you could narrow down "SOON!!!" a little more


----------



## Steve Robertson

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


Another one that likes the word "SOON" I am really getting to hate this word


----------



## Sirshagg

dbsdave said:


> Uggggg, im not optimistic about wednesday


I'd only worry about Webnesday if you hear reports that CSR's are being retrained for a different date.


----------



## dbsdave

Sirshagg said:


> I'd only worry about Webnesday if you hear reports that CSR's are being retrained for a different date.


Im convinced csrs are trained to give out misinformation, so that won't help.


----------



## Bschneider

Steve Robertson said:


> Another one that likes the word "SOON" I am really getting to hate this word


So do I.. but I am not going to make the same mistake twice in one month :nono2:


----------



## Dolly

Smthkd said:


> C'mon you know that this is easier said than anything! People would have tried to feed "B" to the dogs if he would came back and said it was delayed. Many peeps on the forums are very critical! I for one appreciate "B's" holding off from saying anything!


My statement was just IMHO. And I would have appreciated being told that there was a delay--"B" can PM me next time I guess


----------



## mndwalsh

dbsdave said:


> Im convinced csrs are trained to give out misinformation, so that won't help.


who is miss information? Is she Hot? Does she work for D? Can she give us a date for the new HD?


----------



## Smthkd

Bschneider said:


> So do I.. but I am not going to make the same mistake twice in one month :nono2:


:lol: Nice comeback B-man!!:lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Bschneider said:


> So do I.. but I am not going to make the same mistake twice in one month :nono2:


We don't mind mistakes as long as they are honest ones. How about by the end of the week is that fair and "SOON"


----------



## garydean

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


Thanks Bschneider. If you're seeing the content, can you tell us how it looks?


----------



## Bschneider

Steve Robertson said:


> We don'ty mind mistakes as long as they are honest ones. How about by the end of the week is that fair and "SOON"


Fair enough..


----------



## LameLefty

JLF said:


> Before now everyone but the northeast was getting a signal on 17. Now we are finally seeing something on it as well (95 here). I noticed that the strengths on most of the others have gone down a bit (clear skies here).


So Tom - what would be being spotbeamed off D10? More local channels into individual markets or new DMAs? I already have 4 transponders off 99b at around 92 - 96, one of which would be my Nashville locals.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Bschneider said:


> Fair enough..


Thanks


----------



## Dolly

mndwalsh said:


> who is miss information? Is she Hot? Does she work for D? Can she give us a date for the new HD?


+1 I'm glad someone has kept their sense of humor in this situation :sunsmile:


----------



## swirl_junkie

And I was looking forward to a Giada HD marathon tomorrow.


----------



## Standtall29

B Can you tell us if it will be this month?


----------



## F1 Fan

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


Thank you for your information to date - seems you and Earl are the only 2 with factual information and Earl is sometimes sworn to secrecy so he cannot even give some creative hints.

Can you tell us if you are seeing continuous live simultcast content on the first wave national channels? Or is it still being interrupted for testing?


----------



## Steve Robertson

swirl_junkie said:


> And I was looking forward to a Giada HD marathon tomorrow.


Ok now I am pissed missing a Giada marathon in HD


----------



## swirl_junkie

This month? I wanna know if it's going to be in the next 24 hours. If It's two more weeks, I'll pick a new hobby.


----------



## swirl_junkie

Steve Robertson said:


> Ok now I am pissed missing a Giada marathon in HD


There isn't one, It would have been comprised of me rewinding and pausing. That's all.

Oh and Thanks for any and all information Bschneider and Earl have given. We're all grateful. Well, I know I am.


----------



## Steve Robertson

swirl_junkie said:


> There isn't one, It would have been comprised of me rewinding and pausing. That's all.
> 
> Oh and Thanks for any and all information B and Earl have given. We're all grateful. Well, I know I am.


You got me reved up for nothing but I know what you mean.

I agree with you on B and Earl great job


----------



## 66stang351

swirl_junkie said:


> This month? I wanna know if it's going to be in the next 24 hours. If It's two more weeks, I'll pick a new hobby.


No need to pick a new hobby yet.


Steve Robertson said:


> We don't mind mistakes as long as they are honest ones. How about by the end of the week is that fair and "SOON"





Bschneider said:


> Fair enough..


----------



## Herdfan

dbmaven said:


> Damned if you do......damned if you don't.


And its a damned shame that it is this way.


----------



## slam22

Folks, it's just television.


----------



## Ken984

Glad to hear for you B, any chance of some screen shots? Thanks for all your info, and no worries about dates, things can and do happen, good and bad.


----------



## Standtall29

All i can say is i got a feeling that more is wrong then we think. And there was no new HD channels at the party last night. D we pay you for a service be straight with us, Let us know we are understanding people.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Steve Robertson said:


> Another one that likes the word "SOON" I am really getting to hate this word


Ok, the new HD will be with us anon. :lol:

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Smthkd

slam22 said:


> Folks, it's just television.


Blasphemy!!!Blasphemy!!!Blasphemy!!!:eek2:


----------



## syphix

Standtall29 said:


> All i can say is i got a feeling that more is wrong then we think. And there was no new HD channels at the party last night. D we pay you for a service be straight with us, Let us know we are understanding people.


You were at the party last night, huh?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Standtall - when has D* not been straight with their customers on this HD thing?

And, please folks - no more posting of signal strengths - we all know the bird is active


----------



## PoitNarf

I wonder when the channels go live if DBSTalk will be a nut house then or will everyone be too busy oogling the new HD channels to even bother posting :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

Tom Robertson said:


> Ok, the new HD will be with us anon. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Now that makes a whole lot more sense


----------



## PoitNarf

wilbur_the_goose said:


> And, please folks - no more posting of signal strengths - we all know the bird is active


+1.21 gigawatts


----------



## Sirshagg

I must say that I've now lost most sense of urgency on this. Fox has started their new season and the first hockey preseason game is tonight.


----------



## slidey

slam22 said:


> Folks, it's just television.


It's not TV. It's H-B...aaahh crap, we already have that one in HD.


----------



## ecutchins

Tom Robertson said:


> Ok, the new HD will be with us anon. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


 anon

(Obsolete)
1. Straightway; at once. 
The same is he that heareth the word, and anon with joy receiveth it. --Matt. xiii. 20. 
2. Soon; in a little while. 
As it shall better appear anon. --Stow. 
3. At another time; then; again. 
Sometimes he trots, . . . anon he rears upright. --Shak.


----------



## Standtall29

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Standtall - when has D* not been straight with their customers on this HD thing?
> 
> And, please folks - no more posting of signal strengths - we all know the bird is active


All i am saying i read something on another site a high up said news of the hd going live on the 19th was out of date. So why did he say that?:nono2:


----------



## donshan

Bschneider said:


> ......
> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> ....
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


 Thanks for your post!

A number of posts (including some of mine) have pointed out the complexity of this HD project and how remarkable it is that it is as so close to "on time" as it is. Unexpected events happen every day to everybody that can change their plans. Only people who never try to do anything complicated by themselves expect problems never to occur. Boeing and D* have very skilled people and they are good at solving unexpected problems. I have confidence in them. The skilled person learns how to deal with problems and stay cool. Things go wrong- the trick is to prevent them from getting worse, and then get things corrected.

Murphy's Law:



> Murphy's Law: "If anything can go wrong, it will."
> 
> Murphy's First Corollary: "Left themselves, things tend to go from bad to worse."


----------



## generalpatton78

It seems to me D* probably doesn't have a date yet. I'd say things are hinging on how long and how well some of these tests turn out. So the word "soon" may be as close as anybody can get because it's possible nobody can see past a two or three day window. If A,B, and C goes well they can turn it on *tomorrow* , but if those tests don't provide the answers D* wants it could cause it to go past that window.


----------



## Dolly

I read in a Google News Search a story that said D10 was "fully functional". Is this just another case of the press getting it wrong? There was also a story that said no one attended D's party because they were all at the HBO party :lol: I didn't read that whole story. I'm sure there must have been some people there.


----------



## monetnj

I for one hope that the new HD DOESN'T go live on Wednesday. Any day but that one. If it turns out the CSRs were right and the best info of all of our insiders were wrong, surely it would be a sign of the apocalypse!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Standtall29 said:


> All i am saying i read something on another site a high up said news of the hd going live on the 19th was out of date. So why did he say that?:nono2:


If there's not an official notice from DirecTV, it's not official. "Another site" doesn't cut it for me.

To me, DirecTV acts properly as a publicly traded entity. Anything else would run afoul of SEC regulations.


----------



## LameLefty

PoitNarf said:


> +1.21 gigawatts




I'm surprised. I KNOW the satellite is doing a lot more than 88 miles an hour. I guess they got the upgrade for the flux capacitor.


----------



## garydean

wow... 398 checking out this thread.



"Thing At The Bottom Of The Page" said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 398


----------



## Smthkd

We still have not seen a press release from Boeing handing the sat over to D* yet!!!


----------



## Standtall29

Well lets all go to work so we can pay for all this new HD. That only God knows when it will happen.


----------



## Elistan98

Elistan's Law: Murphy was a freaking optimist


----------



## 66stang351

garydean said:


> wow... 398 checking out this thread.


WooHoo, I am at the top of the list.


----------



## garydean

66stang351 said:


> WooHoo, I am at the top of the list.


Nope. I am.


----------



## jcurrier31

403! Thank god for the new server!


----------



## Smthkd

66stang351 said:


> WooHoo, I am at the top of the list.


Actually for each person viewing there signature show them at the top also! :lol:

But, :backtotop


----------



## flyingtigerfan

66stang351 said:


> WooHoo, I am at the top of the list.


lol - so am I. You always appear first on your list.

I hope that doesn't burst your bubble.


----------



## Xmaniac

66stang351 said:


> WooHoo, I am at the top of the list.


Me Too!!!!

everybody is at the top of their own list


----------



## twaller

LameLefty said:


> I'm surprised. I KNOW the satellite is doing a lot more than 88 miles an hour. I guess they got the upgrade for the flux capacitor.


Hey Lame, 
More than 88MPH in relation to what? I know that in relation to the earth's surface it is darn near motionless.

BTW my sister & brother in law are both MTSU Grads. Go Blue Raiders.


----------



## HoosierBoy

Bschneider,

Great to have you on the site!

The insight and info you share is much appreciated!


----------



## 66stang351

It's all good...just trying to get everybody's mind off topic.


----------



## Baldmaga

twaller said:


> Hey Lame,
> More than 88MPH in relation to what? I know that in relation to the earth's surface it is darn near motionless.
> 
> BTW my sister & brother in law are both MTSU Grads. Go Blue Raiders.


He's referring to "Back to the Future"


----------



## LameLefty

twaller said:


> Hey Lame,
> More than 88MPH in relation to what? I know that in relation to the earth's surface it is darn near motionless.


The center of mass of the earth, of course, in a fixed reference frame.

See, THIS was the kind of fun stuff we spent months talking about in the Tech Thread before it got overrun with the general craziness last week. S/n ratio got too low. 



> BTW my sister & brother in law are both MTSU Grads. Go Blue Raiders.


Plenty of MTSU grads here that's for sure! My undergrad degree is from UT.


----------



## Bschneider

Ken984 said:


> Glad to hear for you B, any chance of some screen shots? Thanks for all your info, and no worries about dates, things can and do happen, good and bad.


The last time I did screen shots of actual content (east/ west feeds of ABC), I was sent to the principal's office. Since I don't want to go there again, no screen shots will be provided. Sorry.


----------



## shugo77

twaller said:


> Hey Lame,
> More than 88MPH in relation to what? I know that in relation to the earth's surface it is darn near motionless.
> 
> BTW my sister & brother in law are both MTSU Grads. Go Blue Raiders.


I think he was joking... 1.21 gigawatts, 88mph, and flux capacitor are all refferences to Back to The Future...geez, don't you watch TV? :lol:


----------



## LameLefty

> ... 1.21 gigawatts, 88mph, and flux capacitor are all refferences to Back to The Future...geez, don't you watch TV?


TV?!?! I bought my wife the DVD box set the weekend after it was released.


----------



## Baldmaga

Bschneider said:


> The last time I did screen shots of actual content (east/ west feeds of ABC), I was sent to the principal's office. Since I don't want to go there again, no screen shots will be provided. Sorry.


As long as people keep us in the know, I think everyone will be content


----------



## twaller

Baldmaga said:


> He's referring to "Back to the Future"


I know......heck I'm a huge BTTF fan.

.......if only it were on.......say Starz HD.......


----------



## PoitNarf

LameLefty said:


> I'm surprised. I KNOW the satellite is doing a lot more than 88 miles an hour. I guess they got the upgrade for the flux capacitor.


Well, relatively speaking it is traveling through time at a slightly slower pace than the rest of us on terra ferma, according to Einstein anyways


----------



## Elistan98

We have been deabiting the day of the launch of the new channels. Why dont we start debaiting the time. What time of day do people think they will go live?


----------



## Alan Gordon

Bschneider said:


> Alan - This is directed towards you personally.. just a general response to all.
> 
> Yes, I have definately been wrong before on the dates but usually no more than 48 hours.. but that is not to bad considering what has to been done prior to turning on the channels..
> 
> So I stated on 09/02 that the "first wave" would probably be live on 09/14. It is extremely interesting to note that on that particular date, 9/14, that a VERY RARE press release was issued. And I say rare because how many press releases has D* ever issued that stated that there was is a techincal issue with the satellite? And when they did issue one it was dated the same day that I stated it was suppose to go live.Sorry guys but things happen, thing do get changed. Granted the issue is minor and it doesn't affect the conus transponders but more testing had to be done hence the date was pushed back.
> 
> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


I'm assuming you meant "not directed to you personally"... 

You have nothing to apologize for as far as I'm concerned. When I posted the statement you quouted, I had no doubt that what you said was the truth when you posted it, but as you said, "things happen." I'm always excited to see your name on the message boards. 

~Alan


----------



## DarkAudit

Elistan98 said:


> We have been deabiting the day of the launch of the new channels. Why dont we start debaiting the time. What time of day do people think they will go live?


I'm guessing 6am tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Elistan98 said:


> We have been deabiting the day of the launch of the new channels. Why dont we start debaiting the time. What time of day do people think they will go live?


6:00 A.M. ... I feel that's a safe bet...

~Alan


----------



## PoitNarf

Elistan98 said:


> We have been deabiting the day of the launch of the new channels. Why dont we start debaiting the time. What time of day do people think they will go live?


Debaiting? What, have we been baited this whole time?  (it's debate, not debait)

I'd guess early afternoon, maybe 2 or 3 pm EST.


----------



## DarkAudit

Alan Gordon said:


> 6:00 A.M. ... I feel that's a safe bet...
> 
> ~Alan


I'm also not *quite* guessing, but based on a conversation with a tech support CSR. (Here's a box of kosher salt, m'kay). When I asked about the 19th, she said tomorrow. When I asked about engineering cardholders seeing content now, she said yes.

I wasn't calling about HD channels at the time, but brought the subject up while waiting for the receiver to reboot.


----------



## shugo77

Elistan98 said:


> We have been deabiting the day of the launch of the new channels. Why dont we start debaiting the time. What time of day do people think they will go live?


Just in time for me to go to work and have to be there all day wishing I could be home enjoying all the new HD channels.


----------



## Smthkd

Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


----------



## generalpatton78

Bschneider said:


> The last time I did screen shots of actual content (east/ west feeds of ABC), I was sent to the principal's office. Since I don't want to go there again, no screen shots will be provided. Sorry.


Let me ask something not regarding the date. In your previous thread at AVS you listed two roll outs of channels coming this month. How does that hold up with this slight delay (even a imagined delay)?? Are we possibly going to see those channels all released at once or is everything the same but the date of the first channels?


----------



## shugo77

Smthkd said:


> Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


You sure?? I though it started at 3:15 Pacific time, which would be 6:15 Eastern.


----------



## twaller

Smthkd said:


> Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


I think that's 3:15 pm PST, which would be 6:15 in the east.


----------



## dbsdave

Smthkd said:


> Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


You are more optimistic than I am. It seems everytime there is a conference soon before some service is supposed to be launched we get no additional info at the event.


----------



## DufferEA

Smthkd said:


> Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


It's at 3:15pm PT


----------



## Smthkd

My bag! Sorry its PST!!! oops.........Okay! I noticed they stated it was rescheduled on there website.
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## Standtall29

Well lets just wait and see from now on lets not put anytime on it. Im now feeling frustrated. I wish Directv will update the online guide if only letting us see the new stations there i will feel allot batter.


----------



## dbmaven

Elistan98 said:


> Elistan's Law: Murphy was a freaking optimist


ROFL - actually, that's known as "O'Toole's Commentary on Murphy" 

Could also be this one:

"Work expands to fill the time allotted for its completion"


----------



## Hdhead

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


There is only one expression I hate worse than soon. That is SOON!!!


----------



## Indiana627

Bschneider said:


> The last time I did screen shots of actual content (east/ west feeds of ABC), I was sent to the principal's office. Since I don't want to go there again, no screen shots will be provided. Sorry.


We'll write a note to the principal so don't worry about that...


----------



## dedalus_00

Smthkd said:


> Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


What delay? I thought the only date ever given by DirecTV was September 19th. I know we're chomping at the bit here wishing that they would be able to start the feed early, but so far as I can tell everything is still on schedule.


----------



## dbsdave

dedalus_00 said:


> What delay? I thought the only date ever given by DirecTV was September 19th. I know we're chomping at the bit here wishing that they would be able to start the feed early, but so far as I can tell everything is still on schedule.


The only people to give the september 19th date are csrs, their info is useless. Bschneider has been far more accurate in the past, by his information, there is a delay.


----------



## Paul A

Elistan98 said:


> We have been deabiting the day of the launch of the new channels. Why dont we start debaiting the time. What time of day do people think they will go live?


Wednesday, 6am (That's Pacific, so I don't have to wake up at 3am) :hurah:


----------



## LMUBill

Tom Robertson said:


> Ok, the new HD will be with us anon. :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I thought they would be coming forthwith....


----------



## BudShark

dbsdave said:


> The only people to give the september 19th date are csrs, their info is useless. Bschneider has been far more accurate in the past, by his information, there is a delay.


Interesting...

So when "commenting" on a delay from a company we should consider the date provided by official company representatives to be useless and info from someone not "offiically" sanctioned to speak fact? Regardless of his efforts and past accuracies, I find it really hard to say DirecTV had a "delay" when their "official" line is the 19th. I have no doubt that Bschnieder had accurate information - but don't say there was a delay if DirecTV reps never gave you an earlier date.

Now... with that said: Since it didn't turn on yesterday I will accept "delay" comments because of what Shanks said (he gave the 16th). So I officially sanction all who want to complain about delays to proceed - but don't pin them on Bschneider - pin them on Shanks.

Thanks - that is all! 

Chris


----------



## dbsdave

"So when "commenting" on a delay from a company we should consider the date provided by official company representatives to be useless "

When these representatives are directv csrs, yes.


----------



## BudShark

dbsdave said:


> "So when "commenting" on a delay from a company we should consider the date provided by official company representatives to be useless "
> 
> When these representatives are directv csrs, yes.


Take it in context please. I am referring to stating there was a "delay" when the company had not given you a date, only an internet poster.

I don't mean to take it out on you - but the comments about delays, missed deliveries, etc. are just a little old when it comes to this "effort". Lots of people have had their "guesses" and "hopes" missed. BUT - DirecTV officially has stated end of quarter and "unofficially" stated the 16th to the 19th. We are in the expected window - lets not throw around "delay" too much. They've done a darn good job hitting the window for a very difficult endeavor.

Chris


----------



## Guitar Hero

With my dish alignment woes, I just got off the phone with a retention guy, who finally agreed to give me a free SEVENTH tech service call for my ongoing dish alignment problem, and he said new HD channels will go up Sept. 19, around 6-7AM East Coast Time. 

Not sure how reliable that is, but he said it with great conviction. 

Do retention guys know more than the basic CSRs, or are they the same?


----------



## donshan

Bschneider said:


> SOON!!! Content is on the bird and still doing some testing in engineering mode.


Anyone familiar with the uplink to D10 and how it relays content to our receivers please correct me if I am wrong, so here is my thought:.

If "content is on the bird" it also means that the HD channel MPEG-4 bitstreams are also now arriving on our receivers since D10 is only a relay from the uplink . If so, then all that is left to do is for D* to send an activation signal to each receiver to turn it all on WHEN they are finally finished with the tests and they are OK. However each channel activated must match that subs account. With a large number of channel number changes, and subscriber package differences and differnet receiver software, this is a complex operation to activate just the right channels for each receiver without errors.

Maybe all that is left to test is to verify the script that sends the activation codes so that every "account info record" activates just the correct channels for that receiver . Then we will get a "GO"! 

They don't want to have to redo millions of accounts manually over the phone to get the right channels appearing on each subscriber's HDTV.


----------



## Herdfan

Guitar Hero said:


> With my dish alignment woes, I just got off the phone with a retention guy, who finally agreed to give me a free SEVENTH tech service call for my ongoing dish alignment problem,
> 
> Do retention guys know more than the basic CSRs, or are they the same?


Glad to hear about your dish.

Yes, retention usually knows quite a bit more than regular CSR's. At the very least, they stick to what is shown in their screens and don't make stuff up.


----------



## dedalus_00

BudShark said:


> Take it in context please. I am referring to stating there was a "delay" when the company had not given you a date, only an internet poster.
> 
> I don't mean to take it out on you - but the comments about delays, missed deliveries, etc. are just a little old when it comes to this "effort". Lots of people have had their "guesses" and "hopes" missed. BUT - DirecTV officially has stated end of quarter and "unofficially" stated the 16th to the 19th. We are in the expected window - lets not throw around "delay" too much. They've done a darn good job hitting the window for a very difficult endeavor.
> 
> Chris


Well stated. I'm with everyone who would like to see these HDs up and running as soon as possible, DirecTV included. As of yet DirecTV has not let us down, only our expectations and (sometimes) educated guesses have.


----------



## Ken984

Bschneider said:


> The last time I did screen shots of actual content (east/ west feeds of ABC), I was sent to the principal's office. Since I don't want to go there again, no screen shots will be provided. Sorry.


LOl, no problem then, I still appreciate your information when you are able to give it.


----------



## 66stang351

donshan said:


> Anyone familiar with the uplink to D10 and how it relays content to our receivers please correct me if I am wrong, so here is my thought:.
> 
> If "content is on the bird" it also means that the HD channel MPEG-4 bitstreams are also now arriving on our receivers since D10 is only a relay from the uplink . If so, then all that is left to do is for D* to send an activation signal to each receiver to turn it all on WHEN they are finally finished with the tests and they are OK. However each channel activated must match that subs account. With a large number of channel number changes, and subscriber package differences and differnet receiver software, this is a complex operation to activate just the right channels for each receiver without errors.
> 
> Maybe all that is left to test is to verify the script that sends the activation codes so that every "account info record" activates just the correct channels for that receiver . Then we will get a "GO"!
> 
> They don't want to have to redo millions of accounts manually over the phone to get the right channels appearing on each subscriber's HDTV.


They have been updating account info since last week. A number of us have noted the changes in our account activity on D*'s website. It should be something as simple as updating the guide to include the correct mapping of channel to stream.


----------



## GP_23

BudShark said:


> Take it in context please. I am referring to stating there was a "delay" when the company had not given you a date, only an internet poster.
> 
> I don't mean to take it out on you - but the comments about delays, missed deliveries, etc. are just a little old when it comes to this "effort". Lots of people have had their "guesses" and "hopes" missed. BUT - DirecTV officially has stated end of quarter and "unofficially" stated the 16th to the 19th. We are in the expected window - lets not throw around "delay" too much. They've done a darn good job hitting the window for a very difficult endeavor.
> 
> Chris


Couldn't have said it better! Until Sep 30th rolls around with no HD, since that is the end of Q3, then I will be making some phone calls, but I think all of us are just so anxious for all the HD to be here!


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> So Tom - what would be being spotbeamed off D10? More local channels into individual markets or new DMAs? I already have 4 transponders off 99b at around 92 - 96, one of which would be my Nashville locals.


I'm not Tom, but I'm hearing more DMAs... I just don't have any confirmation yet...

~Alan


----------



## noneroy

BudShark said:


> Take it in context please. I am referring to stating there was a "delay" when the company had not given you a date, only an internet poster.
> 
> I don't mean to take it out on you - but the comments about delays, missed deliveries, etc. are just a little old when it comes to this "effort". Lots of people have had their "guesses" and "hopes" missed. BUT - DirecTV officially has stated end of quarter and "unofficially" stated the 16th to the 19th. We are in the expected window - lets not throw around "delay" too much. They've done a darn good job hitting the window for a very difficult endeavor.
> 
> Chris


I think you are confusing D*'s 'goal' and the realities of the situation. I believe it's 'official' when a CSR tells you the 19th, let alone when multiple CSRs tell mutiple people it's the 19th.

I think Bschneider is speaking to what's actually occurring at D* rather than the front that is being presented by the customer service/PR folks.

Remember, D* also says a HR20 is $300....but I think we all know it really isn't if you ask nicely. There are the FACTS and then there are 'facts'. I'll take 1 Bschneider over 100 CSRs.

EDIT: Sorry, I think I misread your post. I agree with hitting their window. I mean, they put a frigging piece of metal into space a few thousand miles from earth and are beaming back TV....not an everyday feat.


----------



## LameLefty

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm not Tom, but I'm hearing more DMAs... I just don't have any confirmation yet...
> 
> ~Alan


That's what I would think but I can't imagine getting upper 90's on a transponder not aimed toward me and there doesn't seem to be a DMA near me big enough to be getting locals in HD yet, unless D* is throwing a bone to DMA 84 (Huntsville) where they have a call center and a lot of VERY well-educated and well-paid people live (per capita, anyway).


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Guitar Hero said:


> With my dish alignment woes, I just got off the phone with a retention guy, who finally agreed to give me a free SEVENTH tech service call for my ongoing dish alignment problem, and he said new HD channels will go up Sept. 19, around 6-7AM East Coast Time.
> 
> Not sure how reliable that is, but he said it with great conviction.
> 
> Do retention guys know more than the basic CSRs, or are they the same?


I just went outside ("working" from home today) and yanked the dish pole back into something that approaches level (geez, it was just installed) and through that very precise method of alignment all of my signals went up about 30 points (except 101, which was already in the low 90s - now I get 98-100)


----------



## Juppers

donshan said:


> Anyone familiar with the uplink to D10 and how it relays content to our receivers please correct me if I am wrong, so here is my thought:.
> 
> If "content is on the bird" it also means that the HD channel MPEG-4 bitstreams are also now arriving on our receivers since D10 is only a relay from the uplink . If so, then all that is left to do is for D* to send an activation signal to each receiver to turn it all on WHEN they are finally finished with the tests and they are OK. However each channel activated must match that subs account. With a large number of channel number changes, and subscriber package differences and differnet receiver software, this is a complex operation to activate just the right channels for each receiver without errors.
> 
> Maybe all that is left to test is to verify the script that sends the activation codes so that every "account info record" activates just the correct channels for that receiver . Then we will get a "GO"!
> 
> They don't want to have to redo millions of accounts manually over the phone to get the right channels appearing on each subscriber's HDTV.


Not exactly. They will just add those channels into the tiers they belong in and to the guide. Your access card already knows what tiers it is supposed to have.


----------



## Ken984

LameLefty said:


> That's what I would think but I can't imagine getting upper 90's on a transponder not aimed toward me and there doesn't seem to be a DMA near me big enough to be getting locals in HD yet, unless D* is throwing a bone to DMA 84 (Huntsville) where they have a call center and a lot of VERY well-educated and well-paid people live (per capita, anyway).


I am in DMA 82 and I saw the line for Locals HD on my online acct. yesterday and we do not have locals in hd from the sat yet...so it could mean that some of us in smaller markets are next. Part of it depends on the market, are all of the "big 4" broadcasting in HD there and what percentage of the market are already D* customers.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Alan Gordon said:


> 6:00 A.M. ... I feel that's a safe bet...
> 
> ~Alan


Today or Tomorrow?


----------



## I WANT MORE

Alan Gordon said:


> 6:00 A.M. ... I feel that's a safe bet...
> 
> ~Alan


nn


----------



## Guitar Hero

flyingtigerfan said:


> I just went outside ("working" from home today) and yanked the dish pole back into something that approaches level (geez, it was just installed) and through that very precise method of alignment all of my signals went up about 30 points (except 101, which was already in the low 90s - now I get 98-100)


You know, the retention guy just said, "We've had a lot of calls about bad signal levels and bad dish alignments. Turns out, the techs didn't read the base 'bubble level' clear enough and never set the base up properly."

The cause of all these dish alignment errors could be one simple task of not properly making the base level via the built-in bubble level. So, check your bubble levels, for those with bad signals, and make sure the base is level.


----------



## Ken984

flyingtigerfan said:


> I just went outside ("working" from home today) and yanked the dish pole back into something that approaches level (geez, it was just installed) and through that very precise method of alignment all of my signals went up about 30 points (except 101, which was already in the low 90s - now I get 98-100)


I had to put in a support from the back of the pole, mine was gonna fall on its face if i didn't, the guy didn't cement the pole in. Now i have a steel cable from the dish to a 4 ft piece of rebar hammered into the ground to keep it upright, it is not permanent but it keeps it from falling over.


----------



## donshan

Juppers said:


> Not exactly. They will just add those channels into the tiers they belong in and to the guide. Your access card already knows what tiers it is supposed to have.


Thanks, I learn more how this all works every time I get such a good "not exactly" answer. 

Even testing to verify the tier and guide data are right is a complex job with so many channels changes, many in both HD and SD formats.


----------



## garydean

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm not Tom, but I'm hearing more DMAs... I just don't have any confirmation yet...
> 
> ~Alan


DMA #42 sure would be nice....


----------



## LameLefty

Ken984 said:


> I am in DMA 82 and I saw the line for Locals HD on my online acct. yesterday and we do not have locals in hd from the sat yet...so it could mean that some of us in smaller markets are next. Part of it depends on the market, are all of the "big 4" broadcasting in HD there and what percentage of the market are already D* customers.


It's probably Huntsville then. As I said, DMA 84, D* call center there, lots of money in the local economy even though population isn't huge . . . and it's only about 75 miles as the crow flies from my house to the middle of Huntsville.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Guitar Hero said:


> You know, the retention guy just said, "We've had a lot of calls about bad signal levels and bad dish alignments. Turns out, the techs didn't read the base 'bubble level' clear enough and never set the base up properly."
> 
> The cause of all these dish alignment errors could be one simple task of not properly making the base level via the built-in bubble level. So, check your bubble levels, for those with bad signals, and make sure the base is level.


I gotta give credit to the install guy - there's a big ding in the pole. I think my landscaper (new house) smacked into it with his bobcat or something. Only thing I can figure.

It's always the little things.


----------



## LameLefty

flyingtigerfan said:


> I gotta give credit to the install guy - there's a big ding in the pole. I think my landscaper (new house) smacked into it with his bobcat or something. Only thing I can figure.
> 
> It's always the little things.


That's why I have my dish mounted the brick wall of my house instead of a pole, 'cause I KNOW the lawn guy would've run into it eventually.


----------



## FeelForce1

flyingtigerfan said:


> I just went outside ("working" from home today) and yanked the dish pole back into something that approaches level (geez, it was just installed) and through that very precise method of alignment all of my signals went up about 30 points (except 101, which was already in the low 90s - now I get 98-100)


"I am going to be pushing you out of the way now"! "This is the way we fix things on russian space station". 
Lev Andropov, Russian Cosmonaut, Armageddon


----------



## noneroy

LameLefty said:


> That's why I have my dish mounted the brick wall of my house instead of a pole, 'cause I KNOW the lawn guy would've run into it eventually.


That's why I have my pole in in a crap ton of cement. I've got nearly 95-100 on most transponders and thats that way I likes it.


----------



## Sirshagg

Guitar Hero said:


> You know, the retention guy just said, "We've had a lot of calls about bad signal levels and bad dish alignments. Turns out, the techs didn't read the base 'bubble level' clear enough and never set the base up properly."
> 
> The cause of all these dish alignment errors could be one simple task of not properly making the base level via the built-in bubble level. So, check your bubble levels, for those with bad signals, and make sure the base is level.


Mine definitely isn't level (It would hit the house if it was). I was actually wondering why it took the installers so long to aim it, and then realized when i looked at the dish. However I get excellent signals (high 90's) from every location transmitting to me including 103a (99-100). 103b is lower, but it seems to be lower for most people in my area.


----------



## Xmaniac

Hey Tom if you are there you could update the D10 status summary page 

it states we could get info from the upcomming emmy's

that was a bust i guess.

Thanks


----------



## Zellster

Xmaniac said:


> it states we could get info from the upcomming emmy's
> 
> that was a bust i guess.


I guess no one wanted to go to a party celebrating something that didn't exist, sort of like Paris Hilton's talent! :eek2:


----------



## dshu82

I ordered my Slimline from Solid Signal so I could install it myself six months ago and have also noticed on dishes in the past that the cap that the bubble level sits in was not always seated properly in the pipe. You would assume installers would check this, but you never know.....


----------



## Alan Gordon

I WANT MORE said:


> Today or Tomorrow?


Considering 6:00 A.M. has already passed today, it would be more like tomorrow or Wednesday.

It's possible they will be on before hand, but I'm just going to go with the "official" date of the 19th...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

garydean said:


> DMA #42 sure would be nice....


Again... my information isn't verified (though it sort of is... just lacking all the details)... but the DMA I'm referring to is 100+.

*EDIT:* I just noticed I'm an "Icon"... 

~Alan


----------



## rkjg24

FeelForce1 said:


> "I am going to be pushing you out of the way now"! "This is the way we fix things on russian space station".
> Lev Andropov, Russian Cosmonaut, Armageddon


+1


----------



## LameLefty

Alan Gordon said:


> Again... my information isn't verified (though it sort of is... just lacking all the details)... but the DMA I'm referring to is 100+.
> 
> ~Alan


Someone else posted something like that; he lives in a pretty small city was told by a CSR that locals were about to launch and needed a 5-LNB dish and an HR20 is he wanted a DVR for his new install.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

I just checked. There are over 1000 of us watching this one thread.

Have we ever hit that level before?

- Craig


----------



## GP_23

Alan Gordon said:


> Again... my information isn't verified (though it sort of is... just lacking all the details)... but the DMA I'm referring to is 100+.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just noticed I'm an "Icon"...
> 
> ~Alan


New Here, but what exactly is a "DMA?"


----------



## pete4192

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I just checked. There are over 1000 of us watching this one thread.
> 
> Have we ever hit that level before?
> 
> - Craig


Just imagine the hit our economy is taking right now with the decrease in productivity.


----------



## garydean

Alan Gordon said:


> Again... my information isn't verified (though it sort of is... just lacking all the details)... but the DMA I'm referring to is 100+.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just noticed I'm an "Icon"...
> 
> ~Alan


Probably for the best anyway since DMA #42 has 2 LIN stations (FOX and NBC)... but that's for another thread.


----------



## gooch986

GP_23 said:


> New Here, but what exactly is a "DMA?"


Designated Market Area, a term used by Nielsen to indicate the signals within your cityscape.


----------



## Tone-Loc

Im in an area where local HD's are not available either thru D*. I get mine thru OTA, but have been promised for about a year now from D* that they were two months away. 

My question is, how do I found out what DMA I am in? I live in Fayetteville, Arkansas. But Tulsa and Little Rock both have HD local service from D*.


----------



## jdanderson_01

Tone-Loc said:


> Im in an area where local HD's are not available either thru D*. I get mine thru OTA, but have been promised for about a year now from D* that they were two months away.
> 
> My question is, how do I found out what DMA I am in? I live in Fayetteville, Arkansas. But Tulsa and Little Rock both have HD local service from D*.


I live in DMA #127. I will recieve local HD channels in 2020 probably.


----------



## GP_23

gooch986 said:


> Designated Market Area, a term used by Nielsen to indicate the signals within your cityscape.


Thanks!


----------



## Peapod

Tone-Loc said:


> Im in an area where local HD's are not available either thru D*. I get mine thru OTA, but have been promised for about a year now from D* that they were two months away.
> 
> My question is, how do I found out what DMA I am in? I live in Fayetteville, Arkansas. But Tulsa and Little Rock both have HD local service from D*.


Ft. Smith/Fayetteville/Springdale/Rogers is DMA 108. Tulsa is 60 and Little Rock/Pine Bluff is 56.


----------



## LameLefty

Tone-Loc said:


> My question is, how do I found out what DMA I am in? I live in Fayetteville, Arkansas. But Tulsa and Little Rock both have HD local service from D*.


There's a thread stickied to the top of the Directv Programming forum here at DBSTalk which has links listing the DMA's and which channels are carried by DirecTV.


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> Someone else posted something like that; he lives in a pretty small city was told by a CSR that locals were about to launch and needed a 5-LNB dish and an HR20 is he wanted a DVR for his new install.


Yes, DirecTV appears to be rolling out some upcoming DMA's SD-LIL in MPEG4 on the new satellites... one of which appears to be MY DMA... but this OTHER DMA appears to be getting HD-LIL at the same time as their SD-LIL....

Again, I have some "feelers" out trying to get more information from several different "sources"... hey, I finally have some "sources! 

~Alan


----------



## markrubi

I had to call D* today for billing issues from the HD tiers in the billing system . I had 3 $9.99 HD access charges. Two of them today. Anyways they gave me $10 for 6 months. She also said her taining this morning was this Wed the 19th channels are coming online for the public.


----------



## Baldmaga

Alan Gordon said:


> Again... my information isn't verified (though it sort of is... just lacking all the details)... but the DMA I'm referring to is 100+.
> 
> *EDIT:* I just noticed I'm an "Icon"...
> 
> ~Alan


I hope it's DMA 123~!


----------



## GenoV

Alan Gordon said:


> Yes, DirecTV appears to be rolling out some upcoming DMA's SD-LIL in MPEG4 on the new satellites... one of which appears to be MY DMA... but this OTHER DMA appears to be getting HD-LIL at the same time as their SD-LIL....
> 
> Again, I have some "feelers" out trying to get more information from several different "sources"... hey, I finally have some "sources!
> 
> ~Alan


Alan -

As far as you know, are there just a few HD-LIL DMA's being added with D10? Isn't D11 going to cover a lot of the HD-LIL expansion?

Thanks for the bits...


----------



## leww37334

LameLefty said:


> That's what I would think but I can't imagine getting upper 90's on a transponder not aimed toward me and there doesn't seem to be a DMA near me big enough to be getting locals in HD yet, unless D* is throwing a bone to DMA 84 (Huntsville) where they have a call center and a lot of VERY well-educated and well-paid people live (per capita, anyway).


Lamelefty, from a Tennessean stuck in the Huntsville DMA purgatory, A csr told me (whatever that's worth) last week that the Huntsville DMA wouldn't go on line until late 2008.


----------



## BobbyK

Tone-Loc said:


> Im in an area where local HD's are not available either thru D*. I get mine thru OTA, but have been promised for about a year now from D* that they were two months away.
> 
> My question is, how do I found out what DMA I am in? I live in Fayetteville, Arkansas. But Tulsa and Little Rock both have HD local service from D*.


http://www.tvb.org/rcentral/markettrack/US_HH_by_DMA.asp


----------



## noneroy

garydean said:


> Probably for the best anyway since DMA #42 has 2 LIN stations (FOX and NBC)... but that's for another thread.


It was said that in the center of hell there stood a giant frozen Satan. I've come to realize that's not true. It's actually Vincent Sadusky and a team of evil pig-lawyers that buy public airwaves from our government and then try to sell them back to us at an obscene markup.

Sheah, 'public interesting' my fat a#@. It should be a zero sum deal between the two companies. D* Carries them in the interest of their customers, LIN gets increased ad-revenue. But NOOOOOOO. LIN wants their cake and a giant slice of yours.

But yeah, that's a topic for another sticky...you'll never guess whose sticky it belongs to.


----------



## LameLefty

leww37334 said:


> Lamelefty, from a Tennessean stuck in the Huntsville DMA purgatory, A csr told me (whatever that's worth) last week that the Huntsville DMA wouldn't go on line until late 2008.


Well hell. There goes my theory. What other place could D10 be spotbeaming on transponder 17 and give me a mid/upper 90's signal in Murfreesboro? I already get at least four 90's off Spaceway 2 only one of which is Nashville - we only have four HD locals, after all. Hmm. Maybe they're going to move ours to D10 and use that transponder to some city that D10 was supposed to serve but can't? Just talking OOMA here, of course.


----------



## CenTex52

noneroy said:


> LIN wants their cake and a giant slice of yours.
> 
> But yeah, that's a topic for another sticky...you'll never guess whose sticky it belongs to.


Is there any update on the negotiations with Lin as it relates to HDTV?


----------



## flyingtigerfan

markrubi said:


> I had to call D* today for billing issues from the HD tiers in the billing system . I had 3 $9.99 HD access charges. Two of them today. Anyways they gave me $10 for 6 months. She also said her taining this morning was this Wed the 19th channels are coming online for the public.


I called D* on an unrelated issue, didn't even ask about when the HD was coming, just commented that I figured it had been a fun few days. She said that at 8:30 yesterday morning that there were 800 calls in the queue. A bunch of them were on about the Sunday Ticket (apparently they've set some serious records for subscriptions) and everyone else was calling asking about when the HD is coming and why wasn't it there yet.

Seriously, following along here and anticipating it is great and all, but why are people calling D* about it? It'll get here when it gets here.

And THAT, boys and girls, is why they never gave us a firm date.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

leww37334 said:


> Lamelefty, from a Tennessean stuck in the Huntsville DMA purgatory, A csr told me (whatever that's worth) last week that the Huntsville DMA wouldn't go on line until late 2008.


My brother is in the Gainesville, FL DMA hell. And it is truly hell. Their NBC comes from Jacksonville, which is in HD in Jacksonville. But they can't get it via any dish source or via cable because of some DMA rules. Antenna is right out unless they want to build a space station.

And that's just NBC.


----------



## FHSPSU67

LameLefty said:


> Well hell. There goes my theory. What other place could D10 be spotbeaming on transponder 17 and give me a mid/upper 90's signal in Murfreesboro? I already get at least four 90's off Spaceway 2 only one of which is Nashville - we only have four HD locals, after all. Hmm. Maybe they're going to move ours to D10 and use that transponder to some city that D10 was supposed to serve but can't? Just talking OOMA here, of course.


Yeah, I'm getting 98 on 103b Tp17 right now in PA.


----------



## doctor j

LameLefty:

Birmingham is one of those.
I get Nashvilles here in Birmingham.
I'm wondering if they are on more than one transponder as I get 3 >90 signals on 99 and can't think of who else should be so strong.

Doctor j


----------



## computersecguy

flyingtigerfan said:


> My brother is in the Gainesville, FL DMA hell. And it is truly hell. Their NBC comes from Jacksonville, which is in HD in Jacksonville. But they can't get it via any dish source or via cable because of some DMA rules. Antenna is right out unless they want to build a space station.
> 
> And that's just NBC.


I got you beat. I live in the helena, mt dma #206, the great falls dma is served by E* and believe it or not, all of the stations are shared between Helena and Great Falls, ie on abc and cbs great falls news is helena's news, for nbc helena's news is great falls' news. But guess what... due to dma restrictions, one can not get the stations in the others even though they are exactly the same. even for the majority of commercials.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

computersecguy said:


> I got you beat. I live in the helena, mt dma #206, the great falls dma is served by E* and believe it or not, all of the stations are shared between Helena and Great Falls, ie on abc and cbs great falls news is helena's news, for nbc helena's news is great falls' news. But guess what... due to dma restrictions, one can not get the stations in the others even though they are exactly the same. even for the majority of commercials.


It's all you.


----------



## noneroy

flyingtigerfan said:


> I called D* on an unrelated issue, didn't even ask about when the HD was coming, just commented that I figured it had been a fun few days. She said that at 8:30 yesterday morning that there were 800 calls in the queue. A bunch of them were on about the Sunday Ticket (apparently they've set some serious records for subscriptions) and everyone else was calling asking about when the HD is coming and why wasn't it there yet.


I wonder how many people are switching for BTN and getting Sunday Ticket as a bonus?



CenTex52 said:


> Is there any update on the negotiations with Lin as it relates to HDTV?


Nope. I contacted a PR person at LIN and never got any response. I'd encourage anyone who is upset to contact them (http://lintv.com/contact/contact_us.html) and voice your opinions respectfully. While I'm certainly upset that they cannot come to an agreement (and did just refer to their CEO as the devil), you do get more flies with honey.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Alan Gordon said:


> Considering 6:00 A.M. has already passed today, it would be more like tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> It's possible they will be on before hand, but I'm just going to go with the "official" date of the 19th...
> 
> ~Alan


Yea, I hit the submit button too quickly. Sorry.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

computersecguy said:


> I got you beat. I live in the helena, mt dma #206, the great falls dma is served by E* and believe it or not, all of the stations are shared between Helena and Great Falls, ie on abc and cbs great falls news is helena's news, for nbc helena's news is great falls' news. But guess what... due to dma restrictions, one can not get the stations in the others even though they are exactly the same. even for the majority of commercials.


Ok - but you DO live in God's country


----------



## BobbyK

You can not go by what your DMA is. Sometimes they add places like Mankato, MN
DMA 200.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?_requestid=642868


----------



## Alan Gordon

GenoV said:


> Alan -
> 
> As far as you know, are there just a few HD-LIL DMA's being added with D10? Isn't D11 going to cover a lot of the HD-LIL expansion?


I'm the wrong person to ask.

Originally, D10 was supposed to provide 500 of the 1500 HD-LIL, D11 with another 500, and the SpaceWays with a combined 500.

D10's spot-beam issue complicates matter regarding how much each satellite will carry...

~Alan


----------



## Juppers

BobbyK said:


> You can not go by what your DMA is. Sometimes they add places like Mankato, MN
> DMA 200.
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?_requestid=642868


Which is a crock. I'm in DMA 63. 
There are 9 higher DMAs with no HD locals.
Out of those, only 3 are announced for 2007.
There are 8 DMAs below mine that do have HD locals 
with another 4 announced for 2007.
Who is doing the locals math out there at DirecTV?


----------



## LameLefty

> Who is doing the locals math out there at DirecTV?


Apparently the RF engineers, accountants and geographers who look at maps and decide where spots CAN fit without interfering with one another on the map, and which particular DMAs are going to bring more net income, regardless of total population.


----------



## Juppers

LameLefty said:


> Apparently the RF engineers, accountants and geographers who look at maps and decide where spots CAN fit without interfering with one another on the map, and which particular DMAs are going to bring more net income, regardless of total population.


That's just it. How can they expect to attract more customers by NOT providing to some of the larger markets. It isn't going to raise income much from current customers no matter which markets they light up, it is going to attract new customers. By skipping larger markets for smaller ones, they decrease their potential customer pool.

Here's hoping they read this and add my HD lils.


----------



## ShiningBengal

66stang351 said:


> WooHoo, I am at the top of the list.


The list always lists the user name accessing the site at the top. Sorry.


----------



## ShiningBengal

Smthkd said:


> Just to remind everyone. The Investers call to Merril Lynch is in less than a hour. It will start at 3:15pm est. today. Im sure we will get some valuable info on the delay.


No, it's 3:15 PM PDT, it's 6:15 PM EDT


----------



## wjHunter

LameLefty said:


> That's what I would think but I can't imagine getting upper 90's on a transponder not aimed toward me and there doesn't seem to be a DMA near me big enough to be getting locals in HD yet, unless D* is throwing a bone to DMA 84 (Huntsville) where they have a call center and a lot of VERY well-educated and well-paid people live (per capita, anyway).


That would be nice. Although I already have a terk for OTA reception that works well.
Interesting, I didn't know they had a call center here. Doesn't surprise me though. Verizon is building a new call center here soon as well.

BTW, I just checked my account, and HD Locals is now in my list of services. It may have been there before and I just missed it. I have not hit a new billing cycle yet, so I am not seeing XYZHD as others are with the latest billing...


----------



## LameLefty

Juppers said:


> That's just it. How can they expect to attract more customers by NOT providing to some of the larger markets. It isn't going to raise income much from current customers no matter which markets they light up, it is going to attract new customers. By skipping larger markets for smaller ones, they decrease their potential customer pool.
> 
> Here's hoping they read this and add my HD lils.


Potential customer pool is not necessarily the same thing as "greatest net income gain" - some larger markets are harder to get into, others have lower total socioeconomic status or particularly weak economies. And some just may not be able to be hit by spotbeams without interference until some more capacity is freed, letting D* juggle a bigger chunk of markets around between satellites. That's just reality.


----------



## StanO

BobbyK said:


> You can not go by what your DMA is. Sometimes they add places like Mankato, MN
> DMA 200.
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/localChannels.jsp?_requestid=642868


That's true! I am in Louisville, KY #48 and we don't have HD locals. None of our stations is owned by Lin, either.


----------



## Chris12

Juppers said:


> Which is a crock. I'm in DMA 63.
> There are 9 higher DMAs with no HD locals.
> Out of those, only 3 are announced for 2007.
> There are 8 DMAs below mine that do have HD locals
> with another 4 announced for 2007.
> Who is doing the locals math out there at DirecTV?


I believe that markets like Mankato are the exception to the rule. Because there is only one affiliate (CBS) located there, all they needed to do was add this one affiliate and it opened up the possibility of packaging the remaining local stations out of the Twin Cities market. This was a low cost - high reward move on their part. I was always upset that Mankato even made the top DMA list because the one local station prevented all of the Twin Cities stations programming.


----------



## ShiningBengal

Smthkd said:


> My bag! Sorry its PST!!! oops.........Okay! I noticed they stated it was rescheduled on there website.
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


 It was rescheduled by 10 minutes, from 6:05 PM EDT to 6:15 PM EDT.


----------



## cottonchopper

Juppers said:


> Which is a crock. I'm in DMA 63.
> There are 9 higher DMAs with no HD locals.
> Out of those, only 3 are announced for 2007.
> There are 8 DMAs below mine that do have HD locals
> with another 4 announced for 2007.
> Who is doing the locals math out there at DirecTV?


I don't necessarily think it is a function of DMA number that determines when the HD locals are turned on. Part of it is station negotiation and another is how many DirecTV subscribers are in that particular DMA. For instance DMA 50 may have 500,000 households, but if only 5% subscribe to DirecTV, you are looking at 25,000 households, but if DMA 75 only has 100,000 households and 50% use DirecTV, then they would be impacting twice as many people by turning on DMA 75 first.


----------



## STEVEN-H

StanO said:


> That's true! I am in Louisville, KY #48 and we don't have HD locals. None of our stations is owned by Lin, either.


I have heard it is the owner of WLKY that is holding up our Louisville locals in HD.
So Lin is not the only bad guy.


----------



## BobbyK

Chris12 said:


> I believe that markets like Mankato are the exception to the rule. Because there is only one affiliate (CBS) located there, all they needed to do was add this one affiliate and it opened up the possibility of packaging the remaining local stations out of the Twin Cities market. This was a low cost - high reward move on their part. I was always upset that Mankato even made the top DMA list because the one local station prevented all of the Twin Cities stations programming.


Are these Twin Cities market too?

Network Affiliate Local Channel # 3-Digit Channel #
(older receivers) HD Channel 
ABC KSTP 5 894 5 
FOX KMSP 9 887 9 
NBC KARE 11 888 11 
CBS KEYC 12 910 12 
CW CW 14 918 
PBS PBS 384


----------



## StanO

STEVEN-H said:


> I have heard it is the owner of WLKY that is holding up our Louisville locals in HD.
> So Lin is not the only bad guy.


Hey, the other day you said you were getting signals on 103(a) and 103(b). Pretty good #'s if I recall. Are you still getting them? I don't get anything on 103(a) and on 103(b) I get between 77 and 85.

Thanks!


----------



## desulliv

Just checked one of my HR20s (didn't have time to check the other one). All transponders at 103 (b) were showing 0. Portland, Oregon.


----------



## 66stang351

desulliv said:


> Just checked one of my HR20s (didn't have time to check the other one). All transponders at 103 (b) were showing 0. Portland, Oregon.


Have you seen signal previously? If not then you may need to have the alignment checked.


----------



## markrubi

cottonchopper said:


> I don't necessarily think it is a function of DMA number that determines when the HD locals are turned on. Part of it is station negotiation and another is how many DirecTV subscribers are in that particular DMA. For instance DMA 50 may have 500,000 households, but if only 5% subscribe to DirecTV, you are looking at 25,000 households, but if DMA 75 only has 100,000 households and 50% use DirecTV, then they would be impacting twice as many people by turning on DMA 75 first.


Contract negotiantions have a lot to do with it, but so does DMA#. There were markets which got HD locals before mine did. My market was on the list to get them before the others that did.


----------



## aramus8

Juppers said:


> That's just it. How can they expect to attract more customers by NOT providing to some of the larger markets. It isn't going to raise income much from current customers no matter which markets they light up, it is going to attract new customers. By skipping larger markets for smaller ones, they decrease their potential customer pool.


By picking and choosing the markets they do raise income a lot. Reno has their HD locals and is one of the smallest DMAs in the country. Oh yeah, they hit Lake Tahoe and Minden which are a couple of the wealthiest places in the country. Let's see do we want to cover a few thousand multi million dollar homes with unlimited resources or cover 50,000 broken down trailers? By looking at the Reno market, D*'s answer and the only answer that makes business sense is go for the money.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Juppers said:


> That's just it. How can they expect to attract more customers by NOT providing to some of the larger markets. It isn't going to raise income much from current customers no matter which markets they light up, it is going to attract new customers. By skipping larger markets for smaller ones, they decrease their potential customer pool.


Take my DMA for instance, DMA #147. We have a NBC, FOX, PBS (sorta), CBS (sorta), and a IND.

The majority of the DMA (17 counties) is rural which is why you see Dish Network dishes all over the place... yet Dish Network can't offer us a "Significantly Viewed" ABC (nor do they offer the IND), so Dish Network customers are stuck without ABC since a neighboring ABC affiliate changed their mind regarding waivers after they were SWAMPED with waiver requests all at once after Dish Network lost the right to offer distants.

If DirecTV (which is fixing to offer SD-LIL here) were to offer all five networks (ABC via "Significantly Viewed" to the DMA), I would expect DirecTV to start MOPPING UP in this DMA much like Dish has done the last few years...

~Alan


----------



## griz

cottonchopper said:


> I don't necessarily think it is a function of DMA number that determines when the HD locals are turned on. Part of it is station negotiation and another is how many DirecTV subscribers are in that particular DMA. For instance DMA 50 may have 500,000 households, but if only 5% subscribe to DirecTV, you are looking at 25,000 households, but if DMA 75 only has 100,000 households and 50% use DirecTV, then they would be impacting twice as many people by turning on DMA 75 first.


Which is why I don't understand D* in Montana (vs. E*). Being a mostly rural state, we have probably one of the highest percentages of population with DBS. E* has locals for several of the larger DMA's here (including Billings, #170, which is where I am), but D* does not. I'm pretty sure the majority of dishes around here are E* for that excact reason. I can't recommend D* to my friends and family, because I know they would want locals via dish, especially those in the outlying areas.

If D* got SD and HD, they would kill E*(who only have SD), because if you don't live near the major cities, you have no chance of HD networks (well...some of them, with D*, there are a few gray areas that can get a couple of the national networks).

For me, it doesn't matter much. I have a direct line of site to the antennas only a couple miles away. Unfortunately only CBS and NBC are HD here, I don't really expect ABC and Fox to go HD (they are digital, at least), because they are 2 small, crappy stations (actually, I think they are actually the same station with both channels).


----------



## jacksonm30354

BobbyK said:


> Are these Twin Cities market too?
> 
> Network Affiliate Local Channel # 3-Digit Channel #
> (older receivers) HD Channel
> ABC KSTP 5 894 5
> FOX KMSP 9 887 9
> NBC KARE 11 888 11
> CBS KEYC 12 910 12
> CW CW 14 918
> PBS PBS 384


KEYC 12 CBS is the lone Mankato station. CBS in the Twin Cities is WCCO 4. Since Mankato doesn't have stations for the other networks, they get to have the Twin Cities stations for the other networks. Am sure cable is probably the same there.


----------



## Chris12

jacksonm30354 said:


> KEYC 12 CBS is the lone Mankato station. CBS in the Twin Cities is WCCO 4. Since Mankato doesn't have stations for the other networks, they get to have the Twin Cities stations for the other networks. Am sure cable is probably the same there.


Correct...the only difference is that with cable both CBS affiliates KEYC & WCCO are offered.


----------



## Med 28

Just in case on channel 570 customer care broadcast for 9-21/10-05 starting at 0900. 
Executive broadcast. Suranyi,Filipiak,Brown and Olsen deliver the latest info on the immiment HD rollout.


----------



## wjHunter

LameLefty said:


> Well hell. There goes my theory. What other place could D10 be spotbeaming on transponder 17 and give me a mid/upper 90's signal in Murfreesboro? I already get at least four 90's off Spaceway 2 only one of which is Nashville - we only have four HD locals, after all. Hmm. Maybe they're going to move ours to D10 and use that transponder to some city that D10 was supposed to serve but can't? Just talking OOMA here, of course.


For what it's worth, I am getting a 98 off of transponder 17 at the moment.
As far as HD Locals (OTA), we have the big 3 as well as FOX, CW, and PBS.

We have two cable co's competing (Knology and Comcast) in the main Huntsville market and both already have HD Locals up and running. It would make sense for Direct TV to add Huntsville as soon as possible to compete in the local area.

About every 5th person you run into is a XYZ Engineer for NASA/ DOD contractor here , so I imagine that HD penetration would be above average for the market size....


----------



## jacksonm30354

Alan Gordon said:


> Take my DMA for instance, DMA #147. We have a NBC, FOX, PBS (sorta), CBS (sorta), and a IND.
> 
> The majority of the DMA (17 counties) is rural which is why you see Dish Network dishes all over the place... yet Dish Network can't offer us a "Significantly Viewed" ABC (nor do they offer the IND), so Dish Network customers are stuck without ABC since a neighboring ABC affiliate changed their mind regarding waivers after they were SWAMPED with waiver requests all at once after Dish Network lost the right to offer distants.
> 
> If DirecTV (which is fixing to offer SD-LIL here) were to offer all five networks (ABC via "Significantly Viewed" to the DMA), I would expect DirecTV to start MOPPING UP in this DMA much like Dish has done the last few years...
> 
> ~Alan


Are you in Albany, GA? I believe WTVM-9 is the default ABC station for that market, but neither D* or E* offer the Columbus stations in SD or HD (DMA #128). Maybe when and if they add Columbus, they can add that station without any need for waivers.


----------



## BobbyK

jacksonm30354 said:


> KEYC 12 CBS is the lone Mankato station. CBS in the Twin Cities is WCCO 4. Since Mankato doesn't have stations for the other networks, they get to have the Twin Cities stations for the other networks. Am sure cable is probably the same there.


Well thats the reason then, thanks.


----------



## Tom Robertson

D10's spotbeams can be lit up in any area right now, it probably is something we technical dudes (a technical term in itself) call testing. 

But another thought: I do not know for certain if this applies , but I suggest everyone recall that DIRECTV promised to launch the remaining DMAs SD channels in 2008...

As for "Why his lower DMA and not mine?" there are likely several reasons: marketing competition; ease to service via existing connections; News Corp O&O Fox affiliates (before the announced sale of large block of shares to Liberty); and who's parents live where.  (Just kidding on that last one.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson

Xmaniac said:


> Hey Tom if you are there you could update the D10 status summary page
> 
> it states we could get info from the upcomming emmy's
> 
> that was a bust i guess.
> 
> Thanks


Good suggestion. I've updated the 1st post, but haven't added a new post until after today's presentation to the analysts.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mmdkyoung123

Probably slightly off topic so I apologize, but can anyone tell me if D anounces when they might be turning on HD locals in a DMA I am in flint michigan which is DMA 66 and I am just really hoping to get the HD locals soon. (OR the new hd's for that matter ) Just curious. If anyone knows please tell me how I can look it up and get the info. THANKS!!!


----------



## Alan Gordon

jacksonm30354 said:


> Are you in Albany, GA? I believe WTVM-9 is the default ABC station for that market, but neither D* or E* offer the Columbus stations in SD or HD (DMA #128). Maybe when and if they add Columbus, they can add that station without any need for waivers.


I am in the Albany, GA DMA. DirecTV is about to add SD-LIL for both Albany, GA and Columbus, GA. Dish only offers Albany, GA.

WTVM-9 is SV in 9 of the counties, WTXL-27 (Tallahassee, FL) is SV in one... but I suspect a deal could be worked out to bring one of these stations into the other 7 counties.

Dish currently cannot provide this as they can no longer offer SV or import distant stations by working out a deal.

My point is, DirecTV could really make a killing here (compared to some bigger DMAs) by offering all networks where Dish Network can't...

~Alan


----------



## Smthkd

Website now say the Presentation will start at 3:25pm PT. Thats 10mins later than earlier!


----------



## jrodfoo

anybody else gonna watch this webcast from the Merrill Lynch Media & Entertainment Conference? Hopefully there is some new info


----------



## Smthkd

Okay its started at 3:13pm PT must have been an error! Its Live now!!!


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Is there a link?


----------



## jcurrier31

jrodfoo said:


> anybody else gonna watch this webcast from the Merrill Lynch Media & Entertainment Conference? Hopefully there is some new info


got a link?


----------



## jeffwltrs

I just noticed tp5 is now at 0! TP17 was at 98!


----------



## Zernerlaw

I just pulled up the webcast and there is a power point presentation you can scroll through and it says that they are launching 10 channels today!


----------



## jrodfoo

it's started....


----------



## slidey

jcurrier31 said:


> got a link?


On the way in a post soon, I haven't reached 5 yet, please ignore this post.


----------



## bbaleno

wheres the webcast?


----------



## Zernerlaw

I take it back. Those are the channels that they already have. Sorry!


----------



## wjHunter

jcurrier31 said:


> got a link?


Here it is: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## jrodfoo

http://www.veracast.com/webcasts/clients07/dtv20070917.cfm


----------



## slidey

bbaleno said:


> wheres the webcast?


Sorry to whoever is hosting this webcast...it's a public link though on D* investor relations!

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## RoundRockJohn

bbaleno said:


> wheres the webcast?


http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## timmy1376

The slides basically just say "Year End 2007 Up to 100 channels"

No dates on the slide, maybe the guy talking with mention a specific date.


----------



## pete4192

They are not launching 10 channels today..those are the channels that are currently available. He did say the official launch date for the "new package" is mid-October.


----------



## pete4192

I don't know what he means by "new package"


----------



## dbsdave

no new channels until mid october?


----------



## Teacherman

I looked at the powerpoint and those 10 channels are ones we already have.


----------



## pete4192

He didn't say that....he said the Official Launch date is in October.


----------



## pete4192

launching 70 channels within 30 days.


----------



## jrodfoo

no definite date....


----------



## ljnskywalker

He said in the next 30 days for the 70 channels


----------



## dogs31

jrodfoo said:


> no definite date....


So the 19th of September is false.


----------



## timmy1376

Talking about HD channels now:

says coming in next 30 days, roughly 70 channels, next 60-90 days, up to 100 channels

after 2nd sat goes up, more launches

repeats next few weeks.....


----------



## wjHunter

pete4192 said:


> I don't know what he means by "new package"


Probably the new "HD Extras" package...


----------



## pete4192

Not necessarily...they may start rolling them out on 9/19. He's not giving a start date.


----------



## dbsdave

I think we are in for a wait, next 30 days is a lot worse than soon.....what happened to all the press releases promising mid to late september.


----------



## jrodfoo

dogs31 said:


> So the 19th of September is false.


no, he just didn't say a definite date as to when they would launch, so Septh 19th still could be a date.


----------



## pete4192

Maybe we'll get more tomorrow from Chase.


----------



## dbsdave

jrodfoo said:


> no, he just didn't say a definite date as to when they would launch, so Septh 19th still could be a date.


so could september 19th, 2010


----------



## STEVEN-H

jeffwltrs said:


> I just noticed tp5 is now at 0! TP17 was at 98!


Same here in Louisville, KY


----------



## TheMerk

dogs31 said:


> So the 19th of September is false.


It's not. D* trained all of us on it last week, and no retraction since then.

Mark my words: THERE WILL BE NEW HD CHANNELS ON WEDNESDAY.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Maybe another delay?


----------



## RD in Fla

dbsdave said:


> I think we are in for a wait, next 30 days is a lot worse than soon.....what happened to all the press releases promising mid to late september.


Certainly sounds alot further down the road then Earl's 3000 post hint.... Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## MoInSTL

Hmm, it doesn't sound promising for soon. Then again, he may not know. He glossed over it


----------



## dogs31

They'll launch on Wednesday.


----------



## leww37334

dbsdave said:


> I think we are in for a wait, next 30 days is a lot worse than soon.....what happened to all the press releases promising mid to late september.


starting to look like a lot of people are going to owe PCEagle an apology......


----------



## slidey

Any hope of new info at the conf. would come during Q&A I imagine...if there will be any.


----------



## jrodfoo

TBS HD will be up for the postseason baseball, I mean they did release a press release saying the playoffs on TBS would be in HD. those start october 3rd.... lol 

I guess we can say the old over used phrase.... " I guess we will see...."


----------



## dbsdave

why couldnt he just say whats going on with the satellite testing, he didnt even mention what they said in the press release about the spotbeam issue


----------



## pete4192

MoInSTL said:


> Hmm, it doesn't sound promising for soon. Then again, he may not know. He glossed over it


He's a finance guy....and we all know what finance guys are like!!

(just kidding...i'm an MBA student myself)


----------



## jeffwltrs

How many weeks of BTN HD have missed already? E* is killing us right now!


----------



## dbsdave

jrodfoo said:


> TBS HD will be up for the postseason baseball, I mean they did release a press release saying the playoffs on TBS would be in HD. those start october 3rd....


they will probably just put the games on channel 95 in mpeg 2 and not use the new sat at this rate


----------



## jeffwltrs

I am a bean counter!


----------



## Paul A

Will there be a Q&A after the webcast? Maybe someone there will ask when the roll out date will be - just maybe.

Paul


----------



## MoInSTL

slidey said:


> Any hope of new info at the conf. would come during Q&A I imagine...if there will be any.


That's a good point.


----------



## Sirshagg

TheMerk said:


> It's not. D* trained all of us on it last week, and no retraction since then.
> 
> Mark my words: THERE WILL BE NEW HD CHANNELS ON WEDNESDAY.


Agreed


----------



## bonscott87

What he said was 70 channels over the next 30 days. We already know from other conference calls that they would launch 30-40 right away and move up to 70 from there.


----------



## pete4192

Paul A said:


> Will there be a Q&A after the webcast? Maybe someone there will ask when the roll out date will be - just maybe.
> 
> Paul


I don't know. They usually have one, but some CFOs haven't been holding them lateley.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Earl, 

Annie must be in the hospital.


----------



## dogs31

I think what he meant is that they'll advertise the packages in October. That means that the channels will launch on Wednesday.


----------



## dbsdave

MoInSTL said:


> That's a good point.


He will just say "no comment"


----------



## jrodfoo

I still say Wednesday, if it's not Wednesday, then Thursday, or Friday, or Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday........you get the point


----------



## dbsdave

dogs31 said:


> I think what he meant is that they'll advertise the packages in October. That means that the channels will launch on Wednesday.


LOL, he didn't say that.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Paul A you might as well change your avatar!


----------



## dogs31

dbsdave said:


> LOL, he didn't say that.


That's what I THINK he meant.


----------



## dbsdave

bonscott87 said:


> What he said was 70 channels over the next 30 days. We already know from other conference calls that they would launch 30-40 right away and move up to 70 from there.


yes, but the time has come to decide on what day is "right away"


----------



## Paul A

blah blah blah, the date and time Man, the date and time...


----------



## jrodfoo

questions are being asked....


----------



## Rob

jeffwltrs said:


> Earl,
> 
> Annie must be in the hospital.


Well, maybe he meant, "It's a hard knocks life"


----------



## dbsdave

the first question is about the balance sheet..........arggggggggggggg


----------



## pete4192

Paul A said:


> blah blah blah, the date and time Man, the date and time...


Exactly.

I'm not a D* investor...I could care less about them buying back stock! Spend the money on new HD!


----------



## jeffwltrs

Pretty soon it is going to be Cleveland sports favorite slogan "Wait til next year"


----------



## jrodfoo

I doubt he will give any technical information....


----------



## MoInSTL

dbsdave said:


> the first question is about the balance sheet..........arggggggggggggg


LOL


----------



## dbsdave

next question is about satellite radio..............


----------



## dbsdave

jrodfoo said:


> I doubt he will give any technical information....


dont need it, we just need a date


----------



## Sirshagg

It's looking like we all mistook the Sept 19 date as the marketing date and that the "real" launch would be sometime before that. It's looking like Sept 19 was the real launch date and the marketing date has not been disclosed yet (possibly in Oct).


----------



## pete4192

Wow...he thinks a D* / E* merger will happen.


----------



## jrodfoo

dbsdave said:


> dont need it, we just need a date


and he won't give that. there is no way he will.


----------



## bonscott87

pete4192 said:


> Wow...he thinks a D* / E* merger will happen.


And I'll go to cable if it ever happens and Charlie is in charge.


----------



## dogs31

jrodfoo said:


> and he won't give that. there is no way he will.


the marketing date he won't give -- Yoda


----------



## jrodfoo

bonscott87 said:


> And I'll go to cable if it ever happens and Charlie is in charge.


*cue charles in charge* theme song


----------



## tgater

bonscott87 said:


> And I'll go to cable if it ever happens and Charlie is in charge.


+1


----------



## MoInSTL

I always want to clobber people who use the word "synergy'!


----------



## pete4192

MoInSTL said:


> I always want to clobber people who use the word "synergy'!


HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Smthkd

Why?


----------



## pete4192

No One Is Asking It!!!!!!!

Finance People Drive Me Crazy!!!!!!


----------



## swirl_junkie

They need a few punches to the groin.


----------



## PoitNarf

pete4192 said:


> No One Is Asking It!!!!!!!
> 
> Finance People Drive Me Crazy!!!!!!


Yes, if anyone on the call is in this thread right now... please ask when they expect the first new HD channels to light up


----------



## tgater

Hopfully ATT will have fiber to my home before D* and E* merge


----------



## Smthkd

Good to here they are very focused on HD!!


----------



## markymouse

pete4192 said:


> No One Is Asking It!!!!!!!
> 
> Finance People Drive Me Crazy!!!!!!


They seem to forget that without us as customers there would be no investors.

TURN IT ON MAN!!!!!!


----------



## dbsdave

Smthkd said:


> Good to here they are very focused on HD!!


Yes, a lot of talk.....still no new channels


----------



## Sixto

"So Mr. CFO, when will the first HD channels be received from your new satellite?"

Quiet in that room so far ...


----------



## pete4192

Booo....no one asked it.


----------



## echyde

That's it. Sorry folks.


----------



## jrodfoo

no other questions!?!?!


----------



## Smthkd

Wow! No more question!!!?


----------



## dbsdave

thats it, its over, we know even less than we did an hour ago


----------



## arxaw

that's it?


----------



## Sixto

Over. Out. No one asked the question. Geez.


----------



## MoInSTL

Smthkd said:


> Why?


Don't get me going. I worked for a large corporation that used that word along with "going forward", etc.

They filed for Chapter 11. It wasn't Enron, but was third largest bancrupty.


----------



## jrodfoo

wait until tomorrow I guess......

wish i had a dollar for everytime I've heard/said that..


----------



## pete4192

Well...at least there was no bad news, like "D10 is dysfunctional."


----------



## Ed Campbell

Bah, humbug!


----------



## dbsdave

well I need a break from this thread, until we get something more specific than the next 30 days


----------



## mhking

That's all? 

Then I'm back to looking for 6-or-7 a.m. ET tomorrow....(or the next day if that doesn't work)....


----------



## Smthkd

MoInSTL said:


> Don't get me going. I worked for a large corporation that used that word along with "going forward", etc.
> 
> They filed for Chapter 11. It wasn't Enron, but was third largest bancrupty.


:lol: Sorry Dude, didn't mean to bring back bad memories!!


----------



## pete4192

Me, too. At least for a few minutes!


----------



## MoInSTL

Smthkd said:


> :lol: Sorry Dude, didn't mean to bring back bad memories!!


I'm not a dude, but no problem.


----------



## Smthkd

oops! Sorry! 


So.......Nobody had the balls to ask the question...When will the channels go live?!!!....What a bunch of twitzes!!!


----------



## TheMerk

Sirshagg said:


> It's looking like we all mistook the Sept 19 date as the marketing date and that the "real" launch would be sometime before that. It's looking like Sept 19 was the real launch date and the marketing date has not been disclosed yet (possibly in Oct).


I will tell you what D* told me, and every other one of the CSR's:

New HD channels are launching Sept 19th. Clear enough?


----------



## ShiningBengal

MoInSTL said:


> Hmm, it doesn't sound promising for soon. Then again, he may not know. He glossed over it


Somebody said that "maybe" something would be said at the Merrill Lynch webcast. That "somebody" wasn't anyone at DirecTV.

For those who expected some sort of announcement, they are disappointed. Good. They had no real reason to expect an announcement.

DirecTV's ONLY definite date that has been given out is the 19th, and I fully expect that will be the date. If it isn't, I have lots of other things to do but watch HD TV.


----------



## jrodfoo

11:10am tomorrow will be D Day haha... That's when Chase speaks...


----------



## dbsdave

TheMerk said:


> I will tell you what D* told me, and every other one of the CSR's:
> 
> New HD channels are launching Sept 19th. Clear enough?


CSRS are always wrong


----------



## jcurrier31

Now I have High 70's mid 80's on all tP


----------



## ikeb

this "soon" crap is wearing on me - i went out and spent $14,000 for a new hdtv and furniture for dtv's "mid-september" hd launch.


----------



## fleadog99

Maybe all investors already have the engineering cards the already have great HD channels.


----------



## PoitNarf

dbsdave said:


> CSRS are always wrong


Unless they're on DBSTalk


----------



## leww37334

jrodfoo said:


> wait until tomorrow I guess......
> 
> wish i had a dollar for everytime I've heard/said that..


Remember "Manana never comes"


----------



## ShiningBengal

ikeb said:


> this "soon" crap is wearing on me - i went out and spent $14,000 for a new hdtv and furniture for dtv's "mid-september" hd launch.


Well, I guess you'd better call Goodwill and have all of it picked up and given to the needy!

Your setup is unwatchable without all those new channels!


----------



## TheMerk

dbsdave said:


> CSRS are always wrong


That's great. Can you imagine the enormous blunder that D* made in making the training materials for us with the wrong dates printed all over them?


----------



## ikeb

getting tired of sunrise earth and shark stuff.


----------



## ShiningBengal

dbsdave said:


> CSRS are always wrong


Except, of course, when they are right.


----------



## tgater

I'll check in the AM, will D* have to send a new software revision to our boxes?


----------



## ljnskywalker

oooo. first time I've seen all the 103b TP's on


----------



## tgater

ShiningBengal said:


> Well, I guess you'd better call Goodwill and have all of it picked up and given to the needy!
> 
> Your setup is unwatchable without all those new channels!


I'm needy!:lol:


----------



## Pink Fairy

ikeb said:


> this "soon" crap is wearing on me - i went out and spent $14,000 for a new hdtv and furniture for dtv's "mid-september" hd launch.


ONLY because of the new channels?? Seems kinda risky venture when nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## SilverScout

All Tp's > 85 here in WI


----------



## swirl_junkie

Did they also give you a time Merk?


----------



## jcurrier31

Now missing TP 1 and 2 again


----------



## Paul A

jeffwltrs said:


> Paul A you might as well change your avatar!


Ya, that Annie avatar was so last Friday. 

Maybe this one will bring us better luck.

Get er done!

Paul


----------



## techrep

dbsdave said:


> CSRS are always wrong


I believe that he was told this by his employer---D. The question is, is his employer being supplied with the correct information.


----------



## jeffwltrs

ljnskywalker said:


> oooo. first time I've seen all the 103b TP's on


I have 0 on TP2, 86 on TP4 & 95's on the rest.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Investors don't care about what date the signal will be on. They just care that it will. Long term stuff and all.

D*'s future is not guided by whether they turn these channels on 9/19 or 10/1 or whatever.

I also think that it would be a mistake to read into anything said about the next 30 days. Folks on this board, by and large, were not the intended audience.


----------



## VandyCWG

tgater said:


> I'll check in the AM, will D* have to send a new software revision to our boxes?


Nope.....Current software will work just fine!


----------



## TheMerk

swirl_junkie said:


> Did they also give you a time Merk?


No. I would have spilled the beans if they had.

Here's a sample of how the CSR script directs us to answer the big question:

*Q. When are new HD channels launching?

A. Sept 19, 2007 - and we'll continue to add more new HD channels until the end of 2007. Keep checking our website for new channels.*


----------



## SilverScout

TP 1 and 2 0 but all others stronger than earlier


----------



## Sirshagg

flyingtigerfan said:


> Investors don't care about what date the signal will be on. They just care that it will. Long term stuff and all.
> 
> D*'s future is not guided by whether they turn these channels on 9/19 or 10/1 or whatever.
> 
> I also think that it would be a mistake to read into anything said about the next 30 days. Folks on this board, by and large, were not the intended audience.


Investors want to know how much more revenue D* will bring in by charging customers an additional $5/mo for some of the HD channels they already have.


----------



## ShiningBengal

MoInSTL said:


> I always want to clobber people who use the word "synergy'!


Or "leverage." Or "paradigm" Or "outside the box" (I wonder whose box it is??:biggrin


----------



## dwrats_56

I wish they would give us a code to let us help test D10 like they did with DOD a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Earl sure is laying low. He must not have any words of encouragement. Maybe Annie is in a coma.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Sirshagg said:


> Investors want to know how much more revenue D* will bring in by charging customers an additional $5/mo for some of the HD channels they already have.


Whoa. Was I going there? I don't think I was going there. Especially since the rumors about that are just as flaky as the rumors about when our televisions are going to explode with QVC HD.


----------



## swirl_junkie

Thanks for the insight TheMerk. Keep us updated if you hear anything new.


----------



## Hoxxx

Must be cause he "Earl" knows it is very close to show time.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

jeffwltrs said:


> Earl sure is laying low. He must not have any words of encouragement. Maybe Annie is in a coma.


Earl might be afraid he would post something like "the sky is blue" and everyone would take it to mean that the new HD would be on-line at 8:42 pm this evening. Central time. That would NEVER happen here, would it?


----------



## leww37334

This thread is slowing down, I had hoped it would hit 5000. We need a new rumor to get it started again.


----------



## PersMD

ikeb said:


> this "soon" crap is wearing on me - i went out and spent $14,000 for a new hdtv and furniture for dtv's "mid-september" hd launch.


I did too. But you know, I'm enjoying the heck out of the furniture, the new TV, all the HD I had before, and this thread...


----------



## Paul A

flyingtigerfan said:


> Earl might be afraid he would post something like "the sky is blue" and everyone would take it to mean that the new HD would be on-line at 8:42 pm this evening. Central time. That would NEVER happen here, would it?


Aw, come on now, everybody knows "the sky is blue" means 8:15 pm :lol:

Oh, and yes, Central Time.

Paul


----------



## oldfantom

flyingtigerfan said:


> Earl might be afraid he would post something like "the sky is blue" and everyone would take it to mean that the new HD would be on-line at 8:42 pm this evening. Central time. That would NEVER happen here, would it?


So you are saying "the sky is blue". What do you know? How did you find out? When did you first learn about it?

Me, I am just going to sit here and "watch Cliffhanger" until "Monday Night Football" comes on.


----------



## fmolina

Did someone know what happened after the Emmy's on the Directv tent...I mean did people get a glance of the HD channels comming soon?


----------



## Smthkd

From an article I read, hardly anyone even showed up!


----------



## donshan

ljnskywalker said:


> He said in the next 30 days for the 70 channels


I missed the first couple of minutes of the presentation which started early. However, by my notes it was by Mike Palkovic CFO DirecTV. it was aimed at financial issues of interest investors about how D* is going to be positioned in HD to lead the competition . He had charts of the growth of HD nationally and HDTV penetration in US households and stated that D* is set to grow their HD sub base as fast as America adopts HD and lead the way. It was a sales pitch for D*!

I also heard the words " launch 70 channels in the *next* 30 days " - at least that is what I wrote down. Also stated the 100 by year end.

The use of the word *"next" *is completely compatible with a staged roll out of the first group of HD channels starting about now and adding some at intervals including the ones announced for October.


----------



## pattcap

flyingtigerfan said:


> Earl might be afraid he would post something like "the sky is blue" and everyone would take it to mean that the new HD would be on-line at 8:42 pm this evening. Central time. That would NEVER happen here, would it?


Earl said the sky is blue? Wow! It is getting dark here, I wonder if that means anything. 
Yea, that's it, 
It is getting dark means the Sky is blue, and Soon D* will light'em up for real. 
Let's just hope we don't see any sparks fly when they go live, then the sky won't be blue, I will......:eek2:


----------



## upnorth

dbsdave said:


> well I need a break from this thread, until we get something more specific than the next 30 days


Geezz you people need to get a grip We will have more HD this week and more into October.


----------



## fmolina

Smthkd said:


> From an article I read, hardly anyone even showed up!


Could you post the link to the article?


----------



## bret4

leww37334 said:


> This thread is slowing down, I had hoped it would hit 5000. We need a new rumor to get it started again.


Here's one. D* is turning the sat (D10) left, right, up and down to find the best position that gives the best signal over the area they want to cover. That is why the signal keeps changing for everyone. By doing this they are also trying to get the spot beams to cover places that will be useful to them.

This is a made up rumor or is it? Something to wonder about anyhow.


----------



## Sirshagg

fmolina said:


> Did someone know what happened after the Emmy's on the Directv tent...I mean did people get a glance of the HD channels comming soon?


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

Smthkd said:


> From an article I read, hardly anyone even showed up!


They heard the HD wasn't hot yet and decided to blow it off.


----------



## bones boy

All 16 spots are on now, on 103(b)


----------



## upnorth

PersMD said:


> I did too. But you know, I'm enjoying the heck out of the furniture, the new TV, all the HD I had before, and this thread...


Now theres the right attitude theres not much you can do but wait and as much as everybody does not like the term SOON thats all we can say is SOON.


----------



## concorde1

All 16 are awake in Asheville NC


----------



## donshan

i was just checking 103(b) for the first time this afternoon and at first saw zeros on TP 1 & 2 and values in the 80s on the rest.

Then TP1 and 2 suddenly lit up and I now get values in the 80s up to 86 on all 16 active transponders. The first time I have ever seen all 16 on at the same time. ( I never have received any values up to the 90s here)


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

All 16 TP's are on in the Baltimore market.


----------



## cforrest

95+ on all 16 TPs here on Long Island!


----------



## jcurrier31

All TP here in Northern Cali 79-86 More balanced than yesterday when they were from 71-90


----------



## Rob

I have all San Diego, 69 to 85, most above 77. (But my dish need alignment)


----------



## Sixto

All 16 here!


----------



## flyingtigerfan

oldfantom said:


> So you are saying "the sky is blue". What do you know? How did you find out? When did you first learn about it?
> 
> Me, I am just going to sit here and "watch Cliffhanger" until "Monday Night Football" comes on.


No. In my world, the sky is orange.


----------



## 1948GG

flyingtigerfan said:


> Investors don't care about what date the signal will be on. They just care that it will. Long term stuff and all.
> 
> D*'s future is not guided by whether they turn these channels on 9/19 or 10/1 or whatever.
> 
> I also think that it would be a mistake to read into anything said about the next 30 days. Folks on this board, by and large, were not the intended audience.


Yes, but...

*As* a long time DirecTV investor (yes, all the way back to Hughes Electronics), and although my families Verizon portfolio is MUCH older (goes back to 1938!) and much larger, don't think for a moment that the _competition_ isn't watching this like a hawk, although I don't notice an increase in the couple of trees worth of Comcast fliers that end up in my mailbox every week or so.

But you need to put yourself in the mindset of the _typical_ consumer. A goodly percentage know that DirecTV exists (with all the TV commercials one one think, but how large of a percentage of those go in one ear and out the other?), a fair number have given it some thought. And, some number (with cable of course) know the limitations and cost of each, and *WILL* take another look if they begin to see that the paltry number of HD channels that new set receives can be increased at a geometric pace.

Does it make any difference whether it happens this week or next? Obviously not, but... If it goes on for a couple of weeks or a couple of months, they'll read (or watch) news saying that they are delayed, and that will stick in their minds like glue. You'll never get it out. 'DirecTV is unreliable'.

Then again, I think the focus on the cable 'triple play' is a bit misspent, the number of folks with that are very small, and most feel the cost and usability don't compute. But here you'd think that VOD (or DOD or whatever they're calling it this day of the week) is mana from heaven. Maybe so, but remember that typical consumer.

But get out front, show the people the numbers, don't 'dribble' things out, get attention.... *THAT* will do it. But do it fast, the clocks ticking, the window of opportunity to make this pay off is counted in a few short months.


----------



## jeffwltrs

All 16 TP's up in Eastern Ohio.


----------



## cnmsales

Same here in KC.


----------



## say-what

jeffwltrs said:


> All 16 TP's up in Eastern Ohio.


Same in New Orleans. Saw them light up around 6:30pm. 1st time I've seen all 16. All tp's have signals of 91 and above.


----------



## obxterra

Should I get the AccuPro meter out and try to tweak this or wait until after they roll out the channels?


----------



## flyingtigerfan

1948GG said:


> Yes, but...
> 
> *As* a long time DirecTV investor (yes, all the way back to Hughes Electronics), and although my families Verizon portfolio is MUCH older (goes back to 1938!) and much larger, don't think for a moment that the _competition_ isn't watching this like a hawk, although I don't notice an increase in the couple of trees worth of Comcast fliers that end up in my mailbox every week or so.
> 
> But you need to put yourself in the mindset of the _typical_ consumer. A goodly percentage know that DirecTV exists (with all the TV commercials one one think, but how large of a percentage of those go in one ear and out the other?), a fair number have given it some thought. And, some number (with cable of course) know the limitations and cost of each, and *WILL* take another look if they begin to see that the paltry number of HD channels that new set receives can be increased at a geometric pace.
> 
> Does it make any difference whether it happens this week or next? Obviously not, but... If it goes on for a couple of weeks or a couple of months, they'll read (or watch) news saying that they are delayed, and that will stick in their minds like glue. You'll never get it out. 'DirecTV is unreliable'.
> 
> Then again, I think the focus on the cable 'triple play' is a bit misspent, the number of folks with that are very small, and most feel the cost and usability don't compute. But here you'd think that VOD (or DOD or whatever they're calling it this day of the week) is mana from heaven. Maybe so, but remember that typical consumer.
> 
> But get out front, show the people the numbers, don't 'dribble' things out, get attention.... *THAT* will do it. But do it fast, the clocks ticking, the window of opportunity to make this pay off is counted in a few short months.


No disagreement with all of that. I was just trying to address those that were trying to read a specific date and time out of that broadcast!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

All fired up in So. Cal.

(Lowest 82, highest 92)


----------



## Sixto

funny ... someone a little while ago said it was quiet in here ... slow, and we needed a rumor ... an hour later all 16 tp's go "live" ... they're playing with us


----------



## jcurrier31

obxterra said:


> Should I get the AccuPro meter out and try to tweak this or wait until after they roll out the channels?
> 
> View attachment 10079


Funny Guy!


----------



## RickMilw

All 16 lit up here in Milwaukee. 95-98.


----------



## STEVEN-H

This is the first time I have had TP 2 reading other than 0. All 16 live here too.


----------



## loudo

Even got a few of the 16 hitting 100, looks like they are peaking those puppies pretty good.


----------



## russelle777

All 16 on in NE FL, the last two 100 solid


----------



## ljnskywalker

All 16 TP's on here. 85-91. NY


----------



## jriggy23

I take it that this is a good sign?


----------



## SteveHas

all 16 lit in Boston
97 the highest, 89 the lowest
but its still gonna be Wednesday!


----------



## tyjudd

jriggy23 said:


> I take it that this is a good sign?


I wouldn't say that. After all that has happened, I would sit back and hope.


----------



## Teacherman

All 16 here in central Florida 95-97


----------



## tpm1999

jriggy23 said:


> I take it that this is a good sign?


All on is better than a few on...

But I still think we will not see HD this week. My hopes are dashed...I give up. Directv wins. I guess the few HD channels we get is good enough and D10 can now be used to transmit ESPN 8 and its alternate channels.


----------



## Juppers

So we really have to put up with a few more hours of worthless signal level postings? We get it, the TPs have been on and off for the last few days now.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Juppers said:


> So we really have to put up with a few more hours of worthless signal level postings? We get it, the TPs have been on and off for the last few days now.


Juppers

What the *&^% do you want to add to the conversation.


----------



## slidey

Sixto said:


> funny ... someone a little while ago said it was quiet in here ... slow, and we needed a rumor ... an hour later all 16 tp's go "live" ... they're playing with us


..they wanted to help make sure the thread hit 200 pages tonight. I'm doing my part.


----------



## tpm1999

jeffwltrs said:


> Juppers
> 
> What the *&^% do you want to add to the conversation.


D10 is an international conspiracy between the Bilderberg Group and the Skull and Bones...discuss!


----------



## BobbyK

94 to 98 here


----------



## Teacherman

The government is using D10 to look in my bedroom window!


----------



## drisner

Juppers said:


> So we really have to put up with a few more hours of worthless signal level postings? We get it, the TPs have been on and off for the last few days now.


I find a few of these messages each time there is a change to be a good thing -- it shows that things are happening. When there are a couple of pages worth of me toos for each change, it is a bit excessive.


----------



## csgo

Teacherman said:


> The government is using D10 to look in my bedroom window!


We don't need the D10 to do that.

Now go put some clothes on!

-The Government


----------



## mhking

Juppers said:


> So we really have to put up with a few more hours of worthless signal level postings? We get it, the TPs have been on and off for the last few days now.


If it bugs you so much, Monday Night Countdown or Deal or No Deal are on....:nono2:


----------



## jcurrier31

In the previous days I have had several TP's in the mid to high 90's, now today, 79 to 89. It seems like the Mid to South eastern part of the US is getting the higher signal now.

Anyone else from the West coast notice this?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Teacherman said:


> The government is using D10 to look in my bedroom window!


Just because your paranoid doesn't mean they're not out to get you.:guck:


----------



## Elistan98

what do you think would happen on this board if the channels are not on come Wednesday afternoon?


----------



## Koyukon

jcurrier31 said:


> In the previous days I have had several TP's in the mid to high 90's, now today, 79 to 89. It seems like the Mid to South eastern part of the US is getting the higher signal now.
> 
> Anyone else from the West coast notice this?


All 90's and above here in SW Ga!


----------



## donshan

Elistan98 said:


> what do you think would happen on this board if the channels are not on come Wednesday afternoon?


Wait until Wednesday midnight to see what happens!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Elistan98 said:


> what do you think would happen on this board if the channels are not on come Wednesday afternoon?


They'll need a new server again


----------



## csgo

DirecTV threw a party and nobody came!

From:
http://stylescenes.latimes.com/fashion/2007/09/who-was-at-the-.html

"As for DirecTV's first Emmy party across the street? The traffic wasn't quite as good as the party planners had hoped. In fact, no one deserted the HBO party for the DirecTV HD launch party. Paris Hilton arrived around 11:30, wearing a sequined short sheath. She danced to a few songs inside the deafeningly loud inflatable party space and left.

Word was the party people were "considering" giving her a big-screen TV for her brief appearance. Give the girl a TV, for crying out loud! Anyone who could last longer than 10 seconds inside that silly balloon deserves one. "


----------



## bbabu

donshan said:


> Wait until Wednesday midnight to see what happens!


Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling.
Forty years of darkness. Earthquakes, volcanoes...
The dead rising from the grave.
Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - mass hysteria.


----------



## petergaryr

Elistan98 said:


> what do you think would happen on this board if the channels are not on come Wednesday afternoon?


Everyone will behave in a thoroughly adult manner, understanding the complexities of celestial mechanics and the immense technical issues which must be delicately balanced to provide quality of service.

Yeah, right. :lol: :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## doctor j

Birmingham Al.
All 16 transponders HOT!!!
95 to 99 signal strength on all 16!

Doctor j


----------



## pdawg17

jcurrier31 said:


> In the previous days I have had several TP's in the mid to high 90's, now today, 79 to 89. It seems like the Mid to South eastern part of the US is getting the higher signal now.
> 
> Anyone else from the West coast notice this?


Yeah...maybe we need a separate west coast thread...I'm a little lower than you:

68-88

It seems the odd transponders are higher than the even ones for me (about 7 points higher on the odd ones)...does that mean anything?


----------



## gunnarliden

if i am at between 60 - 80 on all, obviously i need to tweek my alignment, but am i going to pull a solid signal when they go live?


----------



## dbmaven

Elistan98 said:


> what do you think would happen on this board if the channels are not on come Wednesday afternoon?


In generalities:
_
the bovine post-digestive material will contact the oscillating, rotating air movement device._









More specifically:
- EaglePC will have a canary (can't swear that it will be yellow, though)
- the new DBSTalk.com server will crash due to the maelstrom of violent posts

It'll be damned fine fun to watch (at least for about 30 minutes.....)


----------



## Jon D

bbabu said:


> Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling.
> Forty years of darkness. Earthquakes, volcanoes...
> The dead rising from the grave.
> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - mass hysteria.


So be good... for goodness sake!!
Whoa..
Somebody's Coming!!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

bbabu said:


> Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies. Rivers and seas boiling.
> Forty years of darkness. Earthquakes, volcanoes...
> The dead rising from the grave.
> Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together - mass hysteria.


It will be worse than the 2000 year rollover....oh that's right it was called Y2k, I almost forgot. 
:lol:


----------



## Tom Robertson

gunnarliden said:


> if i am at between 60 - 80 on all, obviously i need to tweek my alignment, but am i going to pull a solid signal when they go live?


I'd stand pat today. You should be good when things truly go live. That said, don't be surprised either way about needed an alignment. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jcurrier31

pdawg17 said:


> Yeah...maybe we need a separate west coast thread...I'm a little lower than you:
> 
> 68-88
> 
> It seems the odd transponders are higher than the even ones for me (about 7 points higher on the odd ones)...does that mean anything?


I remember from yesterday you were a little lower then me anyway. I wouldn't worry too much about us being in the 80's. D* will get it figured out after they light everything up. Be we still have plenty of signal to receive new channels.

I used to be an installer for Ironwood, Please don't throw things at me, I left because I could no longer be classified along side the people they called my co-workers.

Well anyway I installed my own dish using my Birdog so I am pretty sure I am as peaked as I can get.


----------



## Badger

RickMilw said:


> All 16 lit up here in Milwaukee. 95-98.


Same numbers here in central Wisconsin.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

I wonder if anyone is home... :eek2: :nono2: :eek2: :nono2:


----------



## gregory

jcurrier31 said:


> I used to be an installer for Ironwood, Please don't throw things at me...


Secrets are OK!!!


----------



## prospect60

Cool! This morning 13 hot transponders, tonight all 16 lit.

94 on 7 and 11, 95 or better on the rest including 100 on 17

No channels yet, but what can I ask except ......


----------



## donshan

In case some of you want some reading material about satellites while you are waiting here, let me suggest this column about how the solar power system on geostationary satellites like D10 change during eclipse when the satellite enters the earth's shadow. This could be relevant to tonight's 16 TPs "ON" situation. The article discusses how twice each year GSO sats go into the shadow of the earth ( eclipse) and must depend on their battery power for about 70 minutes. From the beginning of Sept to Mid October is the fall season for this.

http://celestrak.com/columns/v04n09/



> From Figure 3 we can also see that because of this sun-earth geometry, the geostationary orbit is usually outside the cone of the earth's shadow. That is, until around the times of the vernal and autumnal equinoxes (the beginning of spring and fall). At these times, geostationary satellites enter their eclipse season, when they can spend as much as 70 minutes of every day in shadow. These seasons run from the end of February through the middle of March and the beginning of September through the middle of October. The percentage of sunlight received for geostationary satellites is shown in Figure 5. To prepare for eclipse seasons, the satellite operators must ensure that the spacecraft batteries are properly conditioned to pick up the load during each day's eclipse.


So maybe this is just a "all transponders on full" test to see how the battery system does during the eclipse and if the batteries can hold these values with the solar panels off.

Hate to spoil the HD watch tonight, and I hope they turn it on , but maybe it is just another test of D10's systems.


----------



## wjHunter

All 16 TP's active here in Huntsville, AL. 94 to 98 signal strength...


----------



## dlt21

"Yeah...maybe we need a separate west coast thread...I'm a little lower than you:

68-88

It seems the odd transponders are higher than the even ones for me (about 7 points higher on the odd ones)...does that mean anything?"


Your right my odd tp are higher also:

1-8 84 76 80 70 82 77 80 75

9-16 83 78 82 75 85 81 na na

17-24 86 na na na na 77 na na

this is best I could get after tweaking my Slimline ( was in 50-70 range before)


----------



## JoeNY72

70 miles north of NY City here. 103(b) readings at 8:39pm:

1-8: 95 95 95 95 94 94 94 95
9-16: 93 93 95 95 95 95 n/a n/a
17-24: 98 n/a n/a n/a n/a 97 n/a n/a
25-32: n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a

This is the first time I have seen them all lit up for me.

Joe


----------



## LameLefty

donshan said:


> In case some of you want some reading material about satellites while you are waiting here, let me suggest this column about how the solar power system on geostationary satellites like D10 change during eclipse when the satellite enters the earth's shadow. This could be relevant to tonight's 16 TPs "ON" situation. The article discusses how twice each year GSO sats go into the shadow of the earth ( eclipse) and must depend on their battery power for about 70 minutes. From the beginning of Sept to Mid October is the fall season for this.
> 
> http://celestrak.com/columns/v04n09/
> 
> So maybe this is just a "all transponders on full" test to see how the battery system does during the eclipse and if the batteries can hold these values with the solar panels off.
> 
> Hate to spoil the HD watch tonight, and I hope they turn it on , but maybe it is just another test of D10's systems.


Don, I think you're absolutely correct. :goodjob: And don't worry about spoiling all the HD fun, but I LOVE this stuff!


----------



## jriggy23

something going on, no posts in a while


----------



## nollchr

jriggy23 said:


> something going on, no posts in a while


lol..i was thinking the same thing..


----------



## henryld

jriggy23 said:


> something going on, no posts in a while


Monday Night Football?


----------



## BudShark

Everyone went to bed early so they pop up at 5am EST tomorrow to watch the new channels


----------



## jeffman

dlt21 said:


> "
> 
> 1-8 84 76 80 70 82 77 80 75
> 
> 9-16 83 78 82 75 85 81 na na
> 
> 17-24 86 na na na na 77 na na
> 
> this is best I could get after tweaking my Slimline ( was in 50-70 range before)


In Northridge, CA

I was low as well. Tweaked a little today, now...

76 74 78 70 81 75 79 74
82 79 87 76 83 83 NA NA
86 NA NA NA NA 83 NA NA


----------



## jda503

Here's what I'm getting an hour north of Philly

1-8: 95 87 90 92 83 97 86 96
9-16: 86 91 90 95 86 97 88 97
17-24: 83 100 85 89 88 97 92 96 
25-32: 90 95 94 31 95 98 91 100


----------



## n2deep2bn

jda503 said:


> Here's what I'm getting an hour north of Philly
> 
> 1-8: 95 87 90 92 83 97 86 96
> 9-16: 86 91 90 95 86 97 88 97
> 17-24: 83 100 85 89 88 97 92 96
> 25-32: 90 95 94 31 95 98 91 100[/QUOT
> is this on 103b


----------



## henryld

jda503 said:


> Here's what I'm getting an hour north of Philly
> 
> 1-8: 95 87 90 92 83 97 86 96
> 9-16: 86 91 90 95 86 97 88 97
> 17-24: 83 100 85 89 88 97 92 96
> 25-32: 90 95 94 31 95 98 91 100


What bird you on?


----------



## texasbrit

jda503 said:


> Here's what I'm getting an hour north of Philly
> 
> 1-8: 95 87 90 92 83 97 86 96
> 9-16: 86 91 90 95 86 97 88 97
> 17-24: 83 100 85 89 88 97 92 96
> 25-32: 90 95 94 31 95 98 91 100


This can't be on 103(b). Transponders 15, 16 and 18 upwards are all N/A and are not in use.
Everybody is reporting signals on all the other transponders right now.


----------



## jrodfoo

texasbrit said:


> This can't be on 103(b). Transponders 15, 16 and 18 upwards are all N/A and are not in use.
> Everybody is reporting signals on all the other transponders right now.


Mine are all on. All TP on 103B are in the high 80s and high 90s. All 16 of them.


----------



## lwilli201

I have been gone all afternoon. No way I am going through the 400+ while I was gone.  

Noticed that TP2 was up. I have 92-97 on all sats.


----------



## echyde

No TP2 for me. I still have one tuner that gets a bit lower signal and then struggles on TP6. Hopefully my rev. 3 BBCs will be here soon.


----------



## iucpa

So are we to post 3,000 yet?


----------



## hdgreg

I have 88-95 on every transponder....all 16 are lit:grin:


----------



## pgfitzgerald

iucpa said:


> So are we to post 3,000 yet?


We're coming up on 5,000.

P


----------



## henryld

donshan said:


> In case some of you want some reading material about satellites while you are waiting here, let me suggest this column about how the solar power system on geostationary satellites like D10 change during eclipse when the satellite enters the earth's shadow. This could be relevant to tonight's 16 TPs "ON" situation. The article discusses how twice each year GSO sats go into the shadow of the earth ( eclipse) and must depend on their battery power for about 70 minutes. From the beginning of Sept to Mid October is the fall season for this.
> 
> http://celestrak.com/columns/v04n09/
> 
> So maybe this is just a "all transponders on full" test to see how the battery system does during the eclipse and if the batteries can hold these values with the solar panels off.
> 
> Hate to spoil the HD watch tonight, and I hope they turn it on , but maybe it is just another test of D10's systems.


Well they have had their 70 minutes for the test you suggested might be happening. Any idea what might be next in the test queue?


----------



## Hoxxx

hdgreg said:


> I have 88-95 on every transponder....all 16 are lit:grin:


I have similar numbers here in the Desert Southwest.


----------



## Rob

henryld said:


> Well they have had their 70 minutes for the test you suggested might be happening. Any idea what might be next in the test queue?


Next up, the Death Star test. D10 is aim at Echostar sats and blows them up with lasers, 1 every hour until Charlie says "Uncle".


----------



## ljnskywalker

Rob said:


> Next up, the Death Star test. D10 is aim at Echostar sats and blows them up with lasers, 1 every hour until Charlie says "Uncle".


How about Sharks with friggen' laser beams attached to their heads


----------



## MichaelP

pgfitzgerald said:


> We're coming up on 5,000.
> 
> P


I bet we can hit 5,000 posts in this thread before D* turns up the new HD channels. Go!


----------



## bw1605

4898 and i gotta wait till the wifes programs quit recording in like 5 min then ill let ya know what im getting in st louis area


----------



## jtrout

All lit up here in South Carolina....................


----------



## StephenK

4900
Totally behind the eclipse theory.

But they're really running out of time

If I were them, I'd release a test channel or two tonight so we know the satellite works. Probably would be MHD, Nat Geo, Big Ten, NFL, or CNN.


----------



## ShaneHD

So what does this mean:

Merrill Lynch Fall Preview Notes 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notes from the Michael Palkovic, Chief Financial Officer at the Merrill Lynch Media Fall Preview webcast:
Roughly 70 Channels within 30 days (60 new)
100 Channels by Year End
Capacity for 150 after D11 launches, dependent upon providers to fill

New HD package to be announced in October. (The expected HD Xtra package?)

No particular mention of when the first group of the new HD channels will launch.


Are we not getting any additional HD channels for 30 more days?


----------



## Tom Robertson

Guys and gals, posts that are purely numbers will be deleted. I don't mind your attempts to number them but the forum software does that much better than we do--especially since it takes into account the deletions...

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bobojay

All but 2 here from 84 to 97.......


----------



## bobnielsen

All 16 lit up; 13 is 51, 14 is 76 and all others are 85-96. TP 13 has been low every time I have checked but is higher (66) on tuner 2.


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> So what does this mean:
> 
> Merrill Lynch Fall Preview Notes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Notes from the Michael Palkovic, Chief Financial Officer at the Merrill Lynch Media Fall Preview webcast:
> Roughly 70 Channels within 30 days (60 new)
> 100 Channels by Year End
> Capacity for 150 after D11 launches, dependent upon providers to fill
> 
> New HD package to be announced in October. (The expected HD Xtra package?)
> 
> No particular mention of when the first group of the new HD channels will launch.
> 
> Are we not getting any additional HD channels for 30 more days?


"Within"= next 10 seconds up to 60 days from now.


----------



## Koyukon

how much cooler would that redskins td have been in mpeg4!


----------



## ShaneHD

So between now and the 19th is complete BS?


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> So between now and the 19th is complete BS?


You're reading too much into it. Will there be 60 new channels when they throw the switch? No. But within 30 days...there will be 60.

The first of these 60 should hit anytime. Others will then be added in.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Has any information been released indicating which markets are likely to get locals in HD with the D10 satellite? Will the locals from D10 be launched when the national HD start going online?


----------



## ShaneHD

rrrick8 said:


> You're reading too much into it. Will there be 60 new channels when they throw the switch? No. But within 30 days...there will be 60.
> 
> The first of these 60 should hit anytime. Others will then be added in.


So...all these posts saying 70 channels by 19th was crapo?


----------



## Azdeadwood

ShaneHD said:


> So between now and the 19th is complete BS?


I'm beginning to think you are right!

I was happy to see that all 16 of the transponders on 103b where looking good here. (Southwest Texas) Ranged from a low of 87 to high of 96.

So I'm all set if D* would just flip the switch!


----------



## fade2black

lwilli201 said:


> I have been gone all afternoon. No way I am going through the 400+ while I was gone.


I did, and before the thread got weeded! :grin: 
I was swapping my 3-lnb dish for a Slimline this afternoon, so I had to find out if anything was going on!


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> So...all these posts saying 70 channels by 19th was crapo?


I have not seen any credible source saying 70 channels by the 19th.

All insiders have said that there will be a handful at first, then others added quickly.

Again, I've not seen one post that said 70 by the 19th.


----------



## ShaneHD

Azdeadwood said:


> I'm beginning to think you are right!
> 
> I was happy to see that all 16 of the transponders on 103b where looking good here. (Southwest Texas) Ranged from a low of 87 to high of 96.
> 
> So I'm all set if D* would just flip the switch!


Do I have to re-align my dish as well? I see all these posts about re-aligning and what not. I just got D* like 2 months ago and got HD with it. Am I set?


----------



## arxaw

Rob said:


> Next up, the Death Star test. D10 is aim at Echostar sats and blows them up with lasers, 1 every hour until Charlie says "Uncle".


Nah, even D*'s lasers can shoot that far down the horizon.


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> Do I have to re-align my dish as well? I see all these posts about re-aligning and what not. I just got D* like 2 months ago and got HD with it. Am I set?


Have you done a Signal test?


----------



## PoitNarf

rrrick8 said:


> I have not seen any credible source saying 70 channels by the 19th.
> 
> All insiders have said that there will be a handful at first, then others added quickly.
> 
> Again, I've not seen one post that said 70 by the 19th.


Correct, rrrick8 knows what he's talking about. Some of you are reading too much into it or misinterpreting.


----------



## ShaneHD

rrrick8 said:


> Have you done a Signal test?


How do I and what am I looking for?


----------



## arxaw

ShaneHD said:


> ... I just got D* like 2 months ago and got HD with it. Am I set?


What do you get on channel 499?


----------



## drisner

ShaneHD said:


> So...all these posts saying 70 channels by 19th was crapo?


Anybody who said 70 channels by the 19th would probably be in error, but I don't recall seeing any of the reputable posters, or D*, say 70 by the 19th.


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> How do I and what am I looking for?


Menu>Help & Settings>Setup>Sat & Ant>View Signal Strength> Use + & - to bring up Sat 103b


----------



## Interceptor

ShaneHD said:


> So...all these posts saying 70 channels by 19th was crapo?


I've not seen that anywhere. Can you point to one post that says 70 channels by the 19th? Every post I've seen state a gradual addition of channels.


----------



## noneroy

I just realized the 19th is National Talk Like A Pirate Day! How could D* miss a chance like this?

"YAR! THAR BE HD OFF THE PORT SIDE MATEY!"

The commercials write themselves!
 

Hopefully it'll go live and the History Channel will have some sort of pirate marathon....and thus the wait will be well worth it.


----------



## PoitNarf

drisner said:


> Anybody who said 70 channels by the 19th would probably be in error, but I don't recall seeing any of the reputable posters, or D*, say 70 by the 19th.





Interceptor said:


> I've not seen that anywhere. Can you point to one post that says 70 channels by the 19th? Every post I've seen state a gradual addition of channels.


Both of you are correct.


----------



## iucpa

ShaneHD said:


> How do I and what am I looking for?


Painful.:bang


----------



## lwilli201

Come on D* put something on channel 499 from D10 so we can do the final test on our BBC's. Just a Note saying "Welcome to D10" would be great.


----------



## Zellster

75 more posts to 5000! Let's keep this going until our fingers bleed.


----------



## iucpa

noneroy said:


> I just realized the 19th is National Talk Like A Pirate Day! How could D* miss a chance like this?
> 
> "YAR! THAR BE HD OFF THE PORT SIDE MATEY!"
> 
> The commercials write themselves!
> 
> 
> Hopefully it'll go live and the History Channel will have some sort of pirate marathon....and thus the wait will be well worth it.


You googled September 19 looking for D* news and see what you came up with! Something has to pass the time, right?:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## BobbyK

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Has any information been released indicating which markets are likely to get locals in HD with the D10 satellite? Will the locals from D10 be launched when the national HD start going online?


http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DTV_LIL_DMA.html


----------



## rrrick8

noneroy said:


> I just realized the 19th is National Talk Like A Pirate Day! How could D* miss a chance like this?
> 
> "YAR! THAR BE HD OFF THE PORT SIDE MATEY!"
> 
> The commercials write themselves!
> 
> 
> Hopefully it'll go live and the History Channel will have some sort of pirate marathon....and thus the wait will be well worth it.


"Shimmy me transponders"


----------



## PoitNarf

iucpa said:


> Painful.:bang


I find it equally painful that you chose to post that instead of helping a fellow DBSTalk member.

As rrrick8 said in an earlier post:



rrrick8 said:


> Menu>Help & Settings>Setup>Sat & Ant>View Signal Strength> Use + & - to bring up Sat 103b


----------



## noneroy

iucpa said:


> You googled September 19 looking for D* news and see what you came up with! Something has to pass the time, right?:beatdeadhorse:


Actually, I was reading Kotaku about 'Pirates of the Burning Sea.'

I first learned about National Talk Like I Pirate last year when it was too late and forgot. I guess the best case scenario is that I can at least annoy the crap out of my co workers on Wednesday.


----------



## Koyukon

i would doubt 70. maybe 20-25.


----------



## PoitNarf

rrrick8 said:


> "Shimmy me transponders"


:lol:

Ok, enough pirate talk...

:backtotop


----------



## Azdeadwood

ShaneHD said:


> Do I have to re-align my dish as well? I see all these posts about re-aligning and what not. I just got D* like 2 months ago and got HD with it. Am I set?


I didn't have to realign. You need to check your signal strength (under setup). The program goes to 101 and for some reason you have to push the "-" button (not "+") to get to 103(b). From what I understand you need to get at least a 70 on the transponders to get a good signal. If you get less you would probably need to realign.


----------



## ShaneHD

When the channels show up, will they show up under the HDTV Catergory?


----------



## ShaneHD

Azdeadwood said:


> I didn't have to realign. You need to check your signal strength (under setup). The program goes to 101 and for some reason you have to push the "-" button (not "+") to get to 103(b). From what I understand you need to get at least a 70 on the transponders to get a good signal. If you get less you would probably need to realign.


So I need to go into setup....check my signals, change from 101 to 103b and I should be set?

Why doesn't D* send out information on this?


----------



## PoitNarf

ShaneHD said:


> When the channels show up, will they show up under the HDTV Catergory?


Absolutely, why wouldn't they?


----------



## Koyukon

but you're also talking 20 hd channels. double what we have before. channels that we would of dreamed of all the while the E* guys bragged about all there voom channels.


----------



## ShaneHD

What is E*?


----------



## tgater

ShaneHD said:


> What is E*?


DISH Network


----------



## PoitNarf

ShaneHD said:


> So I need to go into setup....check my signals, change from 101 to 103b and I should be set?
> 
> Why doesn't D* send out information on this?


Because the average user doesn't need to mess with it. We here at DBSTalk are far from the average D* customer 

Signals in the 70s are good enough for receiving channels in clear weather, but you want at least mid 80s to survive most rain storms.

I really wouldn't be too concerned with signal strengths yet until they are done testing the sat and start sending the channels down though.


----------



## Davenlr

Can someone tell me why there are N/A's in between active transponders? Why doesn't it just go from 1 to 16, or perhaps 1 to 32 with every other transponder a N/A?


----------



## Hdhead

I just came Back From the Future! It was September 19th and...and...and...and...


----------



## rrrick8

PoitNarf said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ok, enough pirate talk...
> 
> :backtotop


What's you going to do? Make us "Walk the plank?"

j/k

Shane, the best thing you can do is probably keep reading these forums. You'll know when they go on.


----------



## Azdeadwood

ShaneHD said:


> So I need to go into setup....check my signals, change from 101 to 103b and I should be set?
> 
> Why doesn't D* send out information on this?


Knowledge is power! D* only wants be ignorant so they can charge $75 or more for service calls.


----------



## ShaneHD

PoitNarf said:


> Because the average user doesn't need to mess with it. We here at DBSTalk are far from the average D* customer
> 
> Signals in the 70s are good enough for receiving channels in clear weather, but you want at least mid 80s to survive most rain storms.
> 
> I really wouldn't be too concerned with signal strengths yet until they are done testing the sat and start sending the channels down though.


So will I need to be on 103b when the time comes?


----------



## skyboysea

bobnielsen said:


> All 16 lit up; 13 is 51, 14 is 76 and all others are 85-96. TP 13 has been low every time I have checked but is higher (66) on tuner 2.


I have 13 at 77. Unfortunately all are around that number.


----------



## Interceptor

ShaneHD said:


> So I need to go into setup....check my signals, change from 101 to 103b and I should be set?
> 
> Why doesn't D* send out information on this?


Because there's really no reason to. You don't have to change to 103b for any reason other than to check your levels. It's already there. The only reason you might want to check this is to make sure your setup isn't for the 3-lnb dish. If it is, you won't get the new channels. If you see 103b, and are getting anything better than 70 on the transponders when they go live after testing, you should be ok.

Darn it, PoitNarf, quit typing so fast! You said everything I did, only much quicker.

ShaneHD... You don't need to be "on" 103b when the time comes. You are most likely "already on there" if you see 103b in your settings.


----------



## Azdeadwood

ShaneHD said:


> So will I need to be on 103b when the time comes?


Nope. You get at least 3 different Sats at one time. 103b will make it 4.


----------



## Hdhead

skyboysea said:


> I have 13 at 77. Unfortunately all are around that number.


Your dancin. That'll play!


----------



## PoitNarf

ShaneHD said:


> So will I need to be on 103b when the time comes?


The signal testing screen is only for checking your strengths from the various satellites and transponders. Your receiver will take care of everything automatically, nothing to be done on your end other than wait.


----------



## Koyukon

ShaneHD said:


> So will I need to be on 103b when the time comes?


the new hd channels will be on 103(b).


----------



## lwilli201

ShaneHD said:


> So I need to go into setup....check my signals, change from 101 to 103b and I should be set?
> 
> Why doesn't D* send out information on this?


They gave you information on how to check your signal strength in the manuel that came with the receiver.


----------



## Ken984

ShaneHD said:


> So will I need to be on 103b when the time comes?


No it will just happen and the channels will be there, the test screen is for troubleshooting or obsessing over signals we cant utilize


----------



## ShaneHD

Koyukon said:


> the new hd channels will be on 103(b).


So will my receiver automatically switch to 103(b) when the HD channels start to be released?


----------



## noneroy

Azdeadwood said:


> Knowledge is power! D* only wants be ignorant so they can charge $75 or more for service calls.


Agree. I think the service plan isn't really needed. The equipment is leased, so D* will replace it if it breaks. As long as you have a few tools and some patience, you can realign your dish yoursel (assuming it's not dangerous to get to). I had to do that a few times until I finally gave up and set the thing in concrete.

If you'd like to see the real deal:
http://www.solidsignal.com/satellite/at9_install_videos.asp
those videos will show you how to do it.

Please understand I mean no disrespect to some of the very competent installers who hang out here. But if you have a little time and desire, you can tweak it yourself.


----------



## hdgreg

90 minutes until the 19th (on the eastcoast).......will we r rewarded for our 5000 posts?:hurah: :hurah: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Azdeadwood

lwilli201 said:


> They gave you information on how to check your signal strength in the manuel that came with the receiver.


You shouldn't tell a rookie to look into the manual! He may obtain knowledge that he isn't strong enough to handle.


----------



## PoitNarf

ShaneHD said:


> So will my receiver automatically switch to 103(b) when the HD channels start to be released?


Yes. In fact when you change channels your receiver is automatically switching between different satellites and transponders. The new channels coming off of D10 will be no different.


----------



## hdgreg

90 minutes until the 19th (on the eastcoast).......will we be rewarded for our 5000 posts?:hurah: :hurah: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Azdeadwood

hdgreg said:


> 90 minutes until the 19th (on the eastcoast).......will we r rewarded for our 5000 posts?:hurah: :hurah: :eek2: :eek2:


Look at you calendar again. Today is the 17th!


----------



## garydean

hdgreg said:


> 90 minutes until the 19th (on the eastcoast).......will we r rewarded for our 5000 posts?:hurah: :hurah: :eek2: :eek2:


Nope... 25 hours and 30 minutes. One day off...


----------



## Ken984

Uhh isnt tomorrow the 18th?


----------



## jpercia

Azdeadwood said:


> Look at you calendar again. Today is the 17th!


Doh!


----------



## RAD

PoitNarf said:


> Signals in the 70s are good enough for receiving channels in clear weather, but you want at least mid 80s to survive most rain storms.


For the Ka band I don't agree with that. We had a wind storm that knocked my AT-9 just slightly out of alignment, my 99/103 high end readingd went from the mid 90's to upper 80's. Before then very slight rain fade problems with after that just about any rain caused rain fade. Had D* come out and realign and things much better again.


----------



## hdgreg

Ken984 said:


> Uhh isnt tomorrow the 18th?


MASSIVE DUH!!!! I am not worthy!


----------



## Rob

hdgreg said:


> 90 minutes until the 19th (on the eastcoast).......will we be rewarded for our 5000 posts?:hurah: :hurah: :eek2: :eek2:


East Coast of New Zealand?


----------



## HDTV1080p

How many tv's does it take to make a an 18-by-66-foot wall of flatscreen TVs that spelled out "100 HD." ?

http://www.tvweek.com/news/2007/09/directv_emmy_party.php


----------



## PoitNarf

RAD said:


> For the Ka band I don't agree with that. We had a wind storm that knocked my AT-9 just slightly out of alignment, my 99/103 high end readingd went from the mid 90's to upper 80's. Before then very slight rain fade problems with after that just about any rain caused rain fade. Had D* come out and realign and things much better again.


I stand corrected then! Thanks RAD


----------



## Stevie'D

Long time listener.....first time poster..

All xponders lit and all signal 88 or better in Atlanta area


----------



## Azdeadwood

Well good night all. I know I will not get more HD tonight, and I doubt it will be there when I get up in the morning. I know the rest of you guys are just trying to get in the 5000th post.

Good Luck!


----------



## BobbyK

Almost 200 pages.


----------



## rrrick8

Stevie'D;1125078 said:


> Long time listener.....first time poster..
> 
> All xponders lit and all signal 88 or better in Atlanta area


:welcome_s


----------



## Koyukon

ShaneHD said:


> So will my receiver automatically switch to 103(b) when the HD channels start to be released?


the way i understand it yes. you should be able to go to your guide and look at 206 or 245 or any other channel that should be hd and it will show the hd channel in a sort of of color under it.:feelbette


----------



## Koyukon

Stevie'D;1125078 said:


> Long time listener.....first time poster..
> 
> All xponders lit and all signal 88 or better in Atlanta area


:welcome_s


----------



## loudo

hdgreg said:


> 90 minutes until the 19th (on the eastcoast).......will we r rewarded for our 5000 posts?:hurah: :hurah: :eek2: :eek2:


19th? Maybe tomorrow night, but not tonight.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Thanks BobbyK for the link!

They only list like 6 markets scheduled for locals in late 2007, shouldn't D10 have a lot more bandwidth than that?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

whoever posts # 5000 gets a free bbc !!!


----------



## Ken984

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Thanks BobbyK for the link!
> 
> They only list like 6 markets scheduled for locals in late 2007, shouldn't D10 have a lot more bandwidth than that?


They could do a lot more but agreements and uplinks have to be factored in, also the spot beam problem with D10 too many factors to stick their necks out too far.


----------



## Koyukon

AirRocker said:


> whoever posts # 5000 gets a free bbc !!!


who doesn't need another one!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Stevie'D;1125078 said:


> Long time listener.....first time poster..
> 
> All xponders lit and all signal 88 or better in Atlanta area


:welcome_s


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

loudo said:


> 19th? Maybe tomorrow night, but not tonight.


To drive us nuts it could be 11:59:59s on the 19th.

Has anybody reported channels on in engineering mode online? If not, why not?

Bschneider on AVS forum has been very quiet lately. I wonder if he got in trouble for his reporting the engineering mode channel guide? Does this guy work for DirecTV?


----------



## slidey

AirRocker said:


> whoever posts # 5000 gets a free bbc !!!


What's the over/under on number of posts claiming to be #5000 and missing once we near it...which won't be long.


----------



## Paul A

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> To drive us nuts it could be 11:59:59s on the 19th.
> 
> Has anybody reported channels on in engineering mode online? If not, why not?
> 
> Bschneider on AVS forum has been very quiet lately. I wonder if he got in trouble for his reporting the engineering mode channel guide? Does this guy work for DirecTV?


he was around yesterday


----------



## Vid58

am I too late for the "all my transponders are active" party?


----------



## LameLefty

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> To drive us nuts it could be 11:59:59s on the 19th.
> 
> Has anybody reported channels on in engineering mode online? If not, why not?
> 
> Bschneider on AVS forum has been very quiet lately. I wonder if he got in trouble for his reporting the engineering mode channel guide? Does this guy work for DirecTV?


He posted here yesterday that at least some channels were showing live content in engineering mode but declined to post screenshots. Said he "got sent to the principal" last time. :lol:


----------



## BobbyK

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Thanks BobbyK for the link!
> 
> They only list like 6 markets scheduled for locals in late 2007, shouldn't D10 have a lot more bandwidth than that?


I would think so, that was not up to date, but the best I could find.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Paul A said:


> he was around yesterday


what did he say?


----------



## rrrick8

n2deep2bn said:


> what did he say?


keep the faith.


----------



## Interceptor

AirRocker said:


> whoever posts # 5000 gets a free bbc !!!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Paul A said:


> he was around yesterday


I haven't seen him on AVS forum, according to a search i did on AVS his last post was on 09-03-07, 08:35 AM

Does Bschneider come here with a different ID?


----------



## lwilli201

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Thanks BobbyK for the link!
> 
> They only list like 6 markets scheduled for locals in late 2007, shouldn't D10 have a lot more bandwidth than that?


You might think that bandwidth is the problem. There are so many other aspects to getting LIL on the sats. First, D* has to get carrage rights from the local stations. Some Stations are playing hard ball with D*. I think LIN Broadcasting is withholding their channels from D*. Second, equipment has to be put in place to transmitt the local signals to D*. Third, D* has to prepare the broadcast center to handle the new channels, encorders, etc.


----------



## rrrick8

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> I haven't seen him on AVS forum, according to a search i did on AVS his last post was on 09-03-07, 08:35 AM
> 
> Does Bschneider come here with a different ID?


No same id. Do a search in this thread for him.


----------



## djr

Here's my contribution to #5000:

I have all transponders active on 103b but seem low - 70s & 60s


----------



## Interceptor

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> I haven't seen him on AVS forum, according to a search i did on AVS his last post was on 09-03-07, 08:35 AM
> 
> Does Bschneider come here with a different ID?


Nope. It's Bschneider, and he wouldn't say much. Just glad to hear from him. It had been a while since he last posted here.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

lwilli201 said:


> You might think that bandwidth is the problem. There are so many other aspects to getting LIL on the sats. First, D* has to get carrage rights from the local stations. Some Stations are playing hard ball with D*. I think LIN Broadcasting is withholding their channels from D*. Second, equipment has to be put in place to transmitt the local signals to D*. Third, D* has to prepare the broadcast center to handle the new channels, encorders, etc.


WOW, never thought of all of that, I wonder who will be post 5000? Wondering how they are going with Lexington, KY locals?


----------



## JDubbs413

I have all transponders lit 79-95 range. I bet they will go up when they are live too. Post 5000? Close haha.


----------



## pharmer53

Psychiatrists are using this thread as a clinical study for OCMTD (Obsessive Compulsive Multiple Transponder Disorder) which should provide enough research for new medications prior to the launch of D11. Glad I have to work all night so I can check this thread a thousand times.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

lexington ky

103b
91 90 88 91 87 88 85 89
86 88 88 88 88 89 n/a na
96 na na na na 95

Man first time i got all transponder, here's hoping i'm 5000


----------



## rrrick8

Are we there yet? 

Where's my prize?


----------



## cnmsales

I want my free BBC's


----------



## DarkAudit

Let's light this candle!


----------



## VeniceDre

Aww couldn't ge a short reply in


----------



## Stevie'D

did I win?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> lexington ky
> 
> 103b
> 91 90 88 91 87 88 85 89
> 86 88 88 88 88 89 n/a na
> 96 na na na na 95
> 
> Man first time i got all transponder, here's hoping i'm 5000


just missed


----------



## cnmsales

Dangit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I Hate You Ron Burgandy!!!!!!!! I Hate You!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slidey

rrrick8 said:


> Are we there yet?


DING DING DING DING! Ok rrrick, just go to the site and order your BBC, congrats.


----------



## Brandon428

All TPs on at about 98 average.


----------



## PoitNarf

rrrick8 said:


> Where's my prize?


You get to wait like the rest of us  :lol:


----------



## ActiveHDdave

ShaneHD said:


> So...all these posts saying 70 channels by 19th was crapo?


Probably just the Weatherchannel:nono2:


----------



## ActiveHDdave

rrrick8 said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Where's my prize?


Here's your Sign::uglyhamme


----------



## Dolly

What's the deal here? I have excellent numbers plus excellent signal strength and still no new HD Channels


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

slidey said:


> DING DING DING DING! Ok rrrick, just go to the site and order your BBC, congrats.


lol!! exactly... i've already informed directv of the prize i have promised you... and if you just go to their website and tell them where to send it... they will take care of the rest on my behalf...


----------



## petek22

the 103b sat is the only sat that I get low signals on avg. about 60 on al TP's. My other sats are about 90. Obviously I need to tweek mt disk. But which setting do I adjust Azmuth, tilt, elavatopn or all?


----------



## PoitNarf

petek22 said:


> the 103b sat is the only sat that I get low signals on avg. about 60 on al TP's. My other sats are about 90. Obviously I need to tweek mt disk. But which setting do I adjust Azmuth, tilt, elavatopn or all?


It could be just one of those or all 3. You'll just need to tweak the dish to see what will improve your signal.


----------



## donshan

henryld said:


> Well they have had their 70 minutes for the test you suggested might be happening. Any idea what might be next in the test queue?


I don't know the time of the eclipse but I would estimate after dark just before midnight on the West coast ( PDT)just based the sun being on the opposite side of the earth from D10 around then, so the eclipse probably has not happened yet.

If they do turn on HD I would expect it to be in the early predawn or around 6AM. This eclipse will be well past by then. This idea just seemed to fit the pattern I have seen recently , of first one TP turned on , then several , then more each night and now all of them. This eclipse blackout occurs every night until mid October, so it occurred to me they could be raising the electrical load each night to to get data about the increased stress on the battery system each night. I am not a satellite engineer, but do know a bit about astronomy, solar power and batteries.


----------



## wmschultz

cnmsales said:


> I want my free BBC's


Speaking of BBC's. I went to D* website and said I needed 5 BBC's. I just want
extras for when I have issues. Anyway, I come home today and there is a pile
of FedEx envelopes on my porch. They sent me 5 BBC's in 5 different packages.


----------



## say-what

donshan said:


> I am not a satellite engineer, but do know a bit about astronomy, solar power and batteries.


And I bet you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night :lol:


----------



## BudShark

This quote would've fit better :lol:



donshan said:


> I am not a satellite engineer, but I did sleep at a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## Dolly

I can't believe it the CSR that told me she was only guessing the 18th may well be right


----------



## BudShark

say-what said:


> And I bet you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night :lol:


dangit... you beat me.


----------



## lwilli201

wmschultz said:


> Speaking of BBC's. I went to D* website and said I needed 5 BBC's. I just want
> extras for when I have issues. Anyway, I come home today and there is a pile
> of FedEx envelopes on my porch. They sent me 5 BBC's in 5 different packages.


They have them ready to just slap a lable on. That is how I got my BBC's.


----------



## donshan

ShaneHD said:


> So what does this mean:
> 
> Merrill Lynch Fall Preview Notes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Notes from the Michael Palkovic, Chief Financial Officer at the Merrill Lynch Media Fall Preview webcast:
> Roughly 70 Channels within 30 days (60 new)
> 100 Channels by Year End
> Capacity for 150 after D11 launches, dependent upon providers to fill
> 
> New HD package to be announced in October. (The expected HD Xtra package?)
> 
> No particular mention of when the first group of the new HD channels will launch.
> 
> Are we not getting any additional HD channels for 30 more days?


I heard the presentation and he said "70 channels launch in the next 30 days" which does not preclude them starting them in waves each week starting this week with the last group in October just like the schedules we have seen.


----------



## Koyukon

wmschultz said:


> Speaking of BBC's. I went to D* website and said I needed 5 BBC's. I just want
> extras for when I have issues. Anyway, I come home today and there is a pile
> of FedEx envelopes on my porch. They sent me 5 BBC's in 5 different packages.


i wonder how many one would have to order before they would start charging us?


----------



## wmschultz

Well, I do have a need for 5 of them. I thought I was a few short, so I just ordered 5. 2 HR20's and an H20.


----------



## Interceptor

Koyukon said:


> i wonder how many one would have to order before they would start charging us?


Heck, I don't know. I'll just order what they have left, just in case! :lol:


----------



## PoitNarf

Koyukon said:


> i wonder how many one would have to order before they would start charging us?


I don't think they ever will. The BBCs are a fairly inexpensive part.


----------



## BudShark

Koyukon said:


> i wonder how many one would have to order before they would start charging us?


Sounds like a new game... I wonder what they would do if we all went and ordered 10 tonight... the shipping guy would probably lose it... "We got HOW MANY orders for BBCs last night?????? 3864? In 10 minutes? WTF!?!?!"


----------



## n2deep2bn

PoitNarf said:


> I don't think they ever will. The BBCs are a fairly inexpensive part.


im going to order 100 now


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

wmschultz said:


> Speaking of BBC's. I went to D* website and said I needed 5 BBC's. I just want
> extras for when I have issues. Anyway, I come home today and there is a pile
> of FedEx envelopes on my porch. They sent me 5 BBC's in 5 different packages.


money management.. lol


----------



## PoitNarf

I know some of you are joking about ordering obscene amounts of BBCs, but in reality you probably don't need more than 1 or 2 if you really really desire to have a spare just in case. I myself have no spares and do not plan on ordering any BBCs unless one of my current ones that is in use suffers a failure.


----------



## BudShark

Just get a SWM - then you don't need them


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

BudShark said:


> Sounds like a new game... I wonder what they would do if we all went and ordered 10 tonight... the shipping guy would probably lose it... "We got HOW MANY orders for BBCs last night?????? 3864? In 10 minutes? WTF!?!?!"


LMAO!!!


----------



## Koyukon

BudShark said:


> Sounds like a new game... I wonder what they would do if we all went and ordered 10 tonight... the shipping guy would probably lose it... "We got HOW MANY orders for BBCs last night?????? 3864? In 10 minutes? WTF!?!?!"


lol:lol:


----------



## Interceptor

PoitNarf said:


> I know some of you are joking about ordering obscene amounts of BBCs, but in reality you probably don't need more than 1 or 2 if you really really desire to have a spare just in case. I myself have no spares and do not plan on ordering any BBCs unless one of my current ones that is in use suffers a failure.


In all seriousness, I'm with you. I only have one HD receiver and no extra BBCs. From what I've read on here, they send them so fast, I figure if the one I have goes out, it'll be replaced pretty quickly.


----------



## mexican-bum

Really guys if we abuse the ordering process they have now for BBC's they may take it away, then they will probably start forcing customers to call and speak to a rep to order them and they would send them based on eligible equipment on the account, and everyone knows we hate talking to csr's


----------



## Paul A

n2deep2bn said:


> what did he say?


Bschneider starts at Post 4462

How do I insert a link to a post???

Paul


----------



## azarby

Dolly said:


> What's the deal here? I have excellent numbers plus excellent signal strength and still no new HD Channels


and neither does anyone else.


----------



## Ken984

I think they send whatever they see that you actually could use, I ordered 1 and they sent 3. 1 h20 and 1 hr20.


----------



## PoitNarf

Paul A said:


> Bschneider starts at Post 4462
> 
> How do I insert a link to a post???
> 
> Paul


Just click on the post # on the top right portion of the post:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1122919#post1122919


----------



## ShiningBengal

mexican-bum said:


> Really guys if we abuse the ordering process they have now for BBC's they may take it away, then they will probably start forcing customers to call and speak to a rep to order them and they would send them based on eligible equipment on the account, and everyone know we hate talking to csr's


I'm just a little appalled that people would actually order BBC's as "spares" when they don't actually have bad ones.

I mean, really, folks. This isn't a life support system!


----------



## Paul A

PoitNarf said:


> Just click on the post # on the top right portion of the post:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1122919&postcount=4462


Thanking you


----------



## donshan

say-what said:


> And I bet you stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night :lol:


There is a Holiday Inn Express 3 blocks away. Maybe that is close enough for it to work!

Wish I had thought of that!:lol:


----------



## n2deep2bn

Paul A said:


> Bschneider starts at Post 4462
> 
> How do I insert a link to a post???
> 
> Paul


thanks


----------



## donshan

Dolly said:


> What's the deal here? I have excellent numbers plus excellent signal strength and still no new HD Channels


I think the HD channels are locked up in your receiver right now. You just need the D* fairy to send down the secret code from space to let them out of the box.


----------



## CUIllini

donshan said:


> I think the HD channels are locked up in your receiver right now. You just need the D* fairy to send down the secret code from space to let them out of the box.


There's a secret code for HD? Is it 13579?


----------



## Jeremy W

donshan said:


> I think the HD channels are locked up in your receiver right now. You just need the D* fairy to send down the secret code from space to let them out of the box.


The funny thing is, that's essentially what the situation is right now. The HD channels are being sent down, your box can see them, but it's just not allowed to show them to you.


----------



## Paul A

Anyone calling in sick on Wednesday?

I'm seriously considering.

My wife thinks I should call in sick now. I agree.

I've got a fever and the only cure is more cowbell, er HD!


----------



## purtman

cnmsales said:


> Same here in KC.


What are you getting in KC? I've only had a couple of low 70s, mostly 60s, and a couple of upper 50s.


----------



## PoitNarf

Jeremy W said:


> The funny thing is, that's essentially what the situation is right now. The HD channels are being sent down, your box can see them, but it's just not allowed to show them to you.


Yep, it's a cruel reality :lol:


----------



## Paul A

CUIllini said:


> There's a secret code for HD? Is it 13579?


I thought it was "The Eagle has Landed"


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Paul A said:


> Anyone calling in sick on Wednesday?
> 
> I'm seriously considering.
> 
> My wife thinks I should call in sick now. I agree.
> 
> I've got a fever and the only cure is more cowbell, er HD!


i gotta have more cowbell !!


----------



## Alan Gordon

CUIllini said:


> There's a secret code for HD? Is it 13579?


Last Friday night, I tried:

IAMANEDGECUTTER
IWANTMYHD
IWANTMYD10
IWANTMYDIRECTV10
IWANTMYHD100
IWANTMYDIRECTVHD100
IWANTMYDIRECTV100HD
IAMCHASECAREY
IAMEARLBONOVICH

Neither of these keywords seemed to work!! 

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who needs more "cowbell!"


----------



## donshan

CUIllini said:


> There's a secret code for HD? Is it 13579?


Wrong!

Hint:

There are ten kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't.


----------



## leww37334

Alan Gordon said:



> Last Friday night, I tried:
> 
> IAMANEDGECUTTER
> IWANTMYHD
> IWANTMYD10
> IWANTMYDIRECTV10
> IWANTMYHD100
> IWANTMYDIRECTVHD100
> IWANTMYDIRECTV100HD
> IAMCHASECAREY
> IAMEARLBONOVICH
> 
> Neither of these keywords seemed to work!!
> 
> ~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who needs more "cowbell!"


You have to type in the entire chorus from "Tomorrow"


----------



## bbaleno

donshan said:


> Wrong!
> 
> Hint:
> 
> There are ten kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't.


I'm 0001 of them


----------



## MichaelP

BudShark said:


> Sounds like a new game... I wonder what they would do if we all went and ordered 10 tonight... the shipping guy would probably lose it... "We got HOW MANY orders for BBCs last night?????? 3864? In 10 minutes? WTF!?!?!"


:lol: That really would be funny.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Paul A

donshan said:


> Wrong!
> 
> Hint:
> 
> There are ten kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't.


Aw Hex

FF


----------



## zorbarob

This may be my first post. Not sure.

I have tried this test everyone is mentioning. What does it mean when I get no numbers? Just dashed lines and N/As. My receiver is working just fine otherwise. Both tuners are getting shows and recording fine. Just can't get the numbers to show up.

Not a biggie but if anyone knows the answer?...


----------



## Paul A

Alan Gordon said:


> Last Friday night, I tried:
> 
> IAMANEDGECUTTER
> IWANTMYHD
> IWANTMYD10
> IWANTMYDIRECTV10
> IWANTMYHD100
> IWANTMYDIRECTVHD100
> IWANTMYDIRECTV100HD
> IAMCHASECAREY
> IAMEARLBONOVICH
> 
> Neither of these keywords seemed to work!!
> 
> ~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who needs more "cowbell!"


!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## bbaleno

Paul A said:


> Aw Hex
> 
> FF


whats that in oct


----------



## donshan

zorbarob said:


> This may be my first post. Not sure.
> 
> I have tried this test everyone is mentioning. What does it mean when I get no numbers? Just dashed lines and N/As. My receiver is working just fine otherwise. Both tuners are getting shows and recording fine. Just can't get the numbers to show up.
> 
> Not a biggie but if anyone knows the answer?...


Are you on the signal strength page with satellite 103(b) listed and a - and + to the right?


----------



## Tom Robertson

zorbarob said:


> This may be my first post. Not sure.
> 
> I have tried this test everyone is mentioning. What does it mean when I get no numbers? Just dashed lines and N/As. My receiver is working just fine otherwise. Both tuners are getting shows and recording fine. Just can't get the numbers to show up.
> 
> Not a biggie but if anyone knows the answer?...


Welcome to the forums, zorbarob! :welcome_s

You might have to restart your receiver a time or two. There are some reports of that solving this problem.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## techrep

leww37334 said:


> You have to type in the entire chorus from "Tomorrow"


4, 8, 15, 16, 23, & 42


----------



## pharmer53

Is this a clue or always been the case? I noticed that chans 510 and 541 on the online guide read "To be announced" until 5 am CDT 9/18 then reads "Are you HD ready?". This remains on the guide until 5 am CDT 9/22 and then returns to "To be announced". Just never noticed that before so I apologize if re-visited.


----------



## Paul A

bbaleno said:


> whats that in oct


I heard septenary 19th from a good friend of mine.

OK, I'm going to back to topic myself :backtotop


----------



## zorbarob

Tom Robertson said:


> Welcome to the forums, zorbarob! :welcome_s
> 
> You might have to restart your receiver a time or two. There are some reports of that solving this problem.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Thanks for the warm welcome!

Ok, I'm a complete noob. Best (safest) way of restarting is...?

(HR20-100 btw)


----------



## Paul A

zorbarob said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Ok, I'm a complete noob. Best (safest) way of restarting is...?
> 
> (HR20-100 btw)


One way is:

Menu/help&settings/setup/reset/restart recorder

It will take a couple of minutes to restart

Paul


----------



## Tom Robertson

Menu->Help & Settings->Setup->Reset->Restart Receiver

That is known as a menu restart or menu reboot. The best way to restart if possible as all disk activities are stopped correctly before the reboot.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lwilli201

purtman said:


> What are you getting in KC? I've only had a couple of low 70s, mostly 60s, and a couple of upper 50s.


I am in the KC area and getting all TPs in the 90's.


----------



## Dave

Quick question? Has anyone had there local HD channels turned on, since the launch of D10. I know they were having problems on the spot beam side. Just wanted to know if they had found a work around for the problem. Also, why would they need to wait on a certain day to fire up the locals? It would seem to me that locals should pop-up when they are ready to be seen in that locality.


----------



## PR Buick

What's the threshold (signal strength) for being able to receive these new channels? If my 103b #'s don't get out of the 20's/30's, will my receiver even pick them up? (If "no"--which is my guess-- I suppose I'll have to quit talking about it just get to tweaking...)


----------



## mexican-bum

PR Buick said:


> What's the threshold (signal strength) for being able to receive these new channels? If my 103b #'s don't get out of the 20's/30's, will my receiver even pick them up? (If "no"--which is my guess-- I suppose I'll have to quite talking about it just get to tweaking...)


I would say for a stable pic you will need at least mid 70's, highly recommend mid 80's or more to reduce rain fade

sounds like you need a dish alignment


----------



## Smuuth

donshan said:


> There are ten kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't.


It only works if you say "There are *10* kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't."


----------



## PatentBoy

bbaleno said:


> whats that in oct


377


----------



## Jeremy W

Dave said:


> Has anyone had there local HD channels turned on, since the launch of D10.


No, D10 has not started broadcasting to the public yet.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Dave said:


> Quick question? Has anyone had there local HD channels turned on, since the launch of D10. I know they were having problems on the spot beam side. Just wanted to know if they had found a work around for the problem. Also, why would they need to wait on a certain day to fire up the locals? It would seem to me that locals should pop-up when they are ready to be seen in that locality.


I'm pretty certain no locals or nationals have been turned up yet on D10. They are still testing and hopefully presently we'll see new nationals. I expect locals will follow shortly thereafter.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cygnusloop

Tom Robertson said:


> ... They are still testing and hopefully *presently *we'll see new nationals. I expect locals will follow shortly thereafter.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Oh, so now it's _presently_. Hmmm......


----------



## desulliv

I posted earlier that I was getting all zeros at 103 (b) on one of my HR20s and someone suggested that dish alignment might be an issue. I'm getting good readings at 103 (b) on my other HR20. I changed BBCs on the one reading zeros and got no positive results. Bad cable?


----------



## VeniceDre

desulliv said:


> I posted earlier that I was getting all zeros at 103 (b) on one of my HR20s and someone suggested that dish alignment might be an issue. I'm getting good readings at 103 (b) on my other HR20. I changed BBCs on the one reading zeros and got no positive results. Bad cable?


Any diplexers in the lines? What multiswitch are you using?


----------



## jacksonm30354

Maybe this is off topic, but for Alaska and Hawaii and maybe some other markets, they are beaming SD locals off the 99 satellite. They require these areas to have the 5 lnb dish and the H20/HR20 (21). Why did they not beam the HD signal instead. If everyone had to have H20/HR20 those receivers can output SD or HD. Seems like it would kill 2 birds with 1 stone.

I am thinking this in on topic because I have heard that some markets will receive locals via the 103. Dothan, AL; Albany, GA; Columbus, GA. Will they be SD only or will they be HD?


----------



## Tom Robertson

desulliv said:


> I posted earlier that I was getting all zeros at 103 (b) on one of my HR20s and someone suggested that dish alignment might be an issue. I'm getting good readings at 103 (b) on my other HR20. I changed BBCs on the one reading zeros and got no positive results. Bad cable?


If you are getting good readings from any receiver on your system it is not the dish alignment; the one test shows the dish is good.

Have you tried moving the BBCs from the HR20 that works to the one that doesn't?

Are they 0's or "--"? Some people are reporting "--"s and restarting the units clears that up.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## desulliv

VeniceDre said:


> Any diplexers in the lines? What multiswitch are you using?


There are some diplexers on the line after two Zinwell WB68 multiswitches. Both HR20s appear to be on diplexed lines. I restarted the HR20 receiving zeros and ran through satellite setup. 103 (a) passed, but 103 (b) failed. The other three passed. There doesn't appear to be a problem on the second HR20.


----------



## desulliv

Tom Robertson said:


> If you are getting good readings from any receiver on your system it is not the dish alignment; the one test shows the dish is good.
> 
> Have you tried moving the BBCs from the HR20 that works to the one that doesn't?
> 
> Are they 0's or "--"? Some people are reporting "--"s and restarting the units clears that up.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


They are 0's. I posted retart results above. I tried a different BBC, but not from the one that works yet.

Thanks.


----------



## hialoa

jacksonm30354 said:


> Maybe this is off topic, but for Alaska and Hawaii and maybe some other markets, they are beaming SD locals off the 99 satellite. They require these areas to have the 5 lnb dish and the H20/HR20 (21). Why did they not beam the HD signal instead. If everyone had to have H20/HR20 those receivers can output SD or HD. Seems like it would kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> I am thinking this in on topic because I have heard that some markets will receive locals via the 103. Dothan, AL; Albany, GA; Columbus, GA. Will they be SD only or will they be HD?


... I read somewhere that there may be some delay before we get the HD locals in Hawaii

... I am hearing that Hawaii will have all channels from 3 lnbs from one 1.2 meter dish (currently 2 dishes for HD)

... on a positive note ... 103(b) signal strong ... and I just watched FSW Angels game in HD on 95 (and I don't have HD package)


----------



## VeniceDre

desulliv said:


> There are some diplexers on the line after two Zinwell WB68 multiswitches. Both HR20s appear to be on diplexed lines. I restarted the HR20 receiving zeros and ran through satellite setup. 103 (a) passed, but 103 (b) failed. The other three passed. There doesn't appear to be a problem on the second HR20.


The diplexers are your problem, remove them and see what the tests come back as. Ka Lo from 103b sits at same freq as OTA. You can't diplex OTA in anymore. Be sure you get both diplexers on each line.

You can possibly put the BBCs in-line before you diplex in the OTA but you can't put the BBC too far away from the HR20. I've been able to get away with about 15 ft so far, haven't tried a longer distance yet. Also, you can't put the BBC outside by the dish.


----------



## cbearnm

CUIllini said:


> There's a secret code for HD? Is it 13579?


I am going to try

Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start

Always worked in the past.


----------



## Dolly

And I thought it was bad when we were seeing 0's somehow this seems worse


----------



## desulliv

VeniceDre said:


> The diplexers are your problem, remove them and see what the tests come back as. Ka Lo from 103b sits at same freq as OTA. You can't diplex OTA in anymore. Be sure you get both diplexers on each line.
> 
> You can possibly put the BBCs before you diplex the OTA in but you can't put the BBC too far away from the HR20. I've been able to get away with about 15 ft so far.


Thanks. I was afraid of that. I don't need the diplexers on the HR20's, but I want them for my HR10's because the local CBS station is not sharing the HD signal with D*. I'll have to do some sleuthing. I have eleven lines coming into the house and there is no organization to it.

Interesting thing going on now. I went to check the signal meters again on the one that was working (I'm not sure I tested both tuners) and I get a message "The process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled event(s): Signal Testing 11:19 P Are you sure you want to interrupt?" When I try to change the channel I get a "Live TV Conflict" message saying that "Available tuners are recording.", but I'm not recording anything and the recording light is not on.

Wonder if it has anything to do with new HD content being pushed our way?


----------



## LP30

desulliv said:


> There are some diplexers on the line after two Zinwell WB68 multiswitches. Both HR20s appear to be on diplexed lines. I restarted the HR20 receiving zeros and ran through satellite setup. 103 (a) passed, but 103 (b) failed. The other three passed. There doesn't appear to be a problem on the second HR20.


If you have diplexers in line, then you need to be sure they follow the BBC. The order would be...

Dish>>>WB68>>>BBC>>>Diplexer-Combine>>>Diplexer-Split>>>Receiver

I have 4 HR20's configured this way with the BBC's ranging from 20-50ft from the receiver without any difficulties. All 8 tuners have passed the channel 499 test.

You may also try using a different ouput on the Zinwell. I had a dying switch cause numerous problems that seemed a little odd in the past.

As a note, the WB68 is passively powered switch and per Zinwell should not be installed in a series or with splitters. That's Zinwell's recommendation. I have that setup with 2 WB68s and it is working now, but I have asked D* to swap it out for the correct switch for more than 8 outputs. The WB616 is designed for that purpose.


----------



## donshan

Smuuth said:


> It only works if you say "There are *10* kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't."


yup! I noticed my error as soon as I hit send, but it was too late.


----------



## Alan Gordon

jacksonm30354 said:


> Maybe this is off topic, but for Alaska and Hawaii and maybe some other markets, they are beaming SD locals off the 99 satellite. They require these areas to have the 5 lnb dish and the H20/HR20 (21). Why did they not beam the HD signal instead. If everyone had to have H20/HR20 those receivers can output SD or HD. Seems like it would kill 2 birds with 1 stone.
> 
> I am thinking this in on topic because I have heard that some markets will receive locals via the 103. Dothan, AL; Albany, GA; Columbus, GA. Will they be SD only or will they be HD?


Considering the thread is titled "D10 Satellite - HD Anticipation And Other Posts", I'd say that talk regarding D10 would be on topic.

I'm one of the posters who mentioned these SD-LIL rollouts as I live in the Albany, GA DMA (#147). As far as whether or not these channels will be in SD or HD, I can't really say...

I have heard that one upcoming DMA (I won't say which until I get more confirmation) will have their SD-LIL and HD-LIL added at the same time. Personally, I would LOVE it if DirecTV did that for Albany, GA... heck, if the spot-beam was big enough, they could probably put Columbus, GA and Albany, GA locals on the same spot (4 HD-LIL for Columbus, 3 HD-LIL for Albany... Statewide PBS is going HD in a couple months, so DirecTV could offer one feed for both cities since they're the same channel, 5 SD for Columbus as Columbus should already be in the spot-beam enough to receive state-wide PBS from GA and AL, and four SDs for Albany since it's in the spot beam to receive state-wide PBS from GA).

Also, I'm hearing that at least one of the DMAs you mentioned above will be coming from 99º which I found odd considering the signals I receive on 103(a)º compared to the signals on 99º... but maybe they just haven't fired up a spot-beam to the area yet or are waiting on D11... though I've heard that DMA will be before D11 goes up. I don't know... maybe it's a mistake and it will be coming from 103º.

~Alan<~~~~~~~~~Who is headed to bed...


----------



## wheelswagz

VeniceDre said:


> Any diplexers in the lines? What multiswitch are you using?


Is the Zinwell multiswitch required for D10? I'm using my old Terk BMS-58 multiswitch right now without any problems. Although my signal strength on 103(b) is really low. The other satellites are good. They didn't change my multiswitch to a Zinwell when they installed my Slimline 5LNB. But I noticed that Zinwell is what is recommended for the Slimline 5LNB. Do I need to change my multiswitch to a Zinwell in order to get stronger signal from 103(b)?

I have a service tech coming tomorrow for a different issue, but I have been thinking about asking him to realign my dish while he is here since my signal strength has been so low on 103(b). Signal strength < 60.


----------



## robj

Along the lines of other posts re: poor signal strength on 103b, I'm seeing the following on my HR20 in Stockton, CA:

101 85 - 98
110 79 - 82
119 71 - 83
99b 98 - 100
103a 89 - 92
103b 42 - 64 

My wiring is pretty straightforward, nothing fancy:

5lnb dish --> BBC --> HR20-700

I only have tuner 1 hooked up and I'm not using the OTA tuners

It seems counter-intuitive that it's an alignment issue given that my readings on 103a look pretty good - but what do I know 

(And I already tried swapping the BBC with a spare - didn't seem to make difference).

Any ideas 

thx in advance


----------



## DVRaholic

wheelswagz said:


> Is the Zinwell multiswitch required for D10? I'm using my old Terk BMS-58 multiswitch right now without any problems. Although my signal strength on 103(b) is really low. The other satellites are good. They didn't change my multiswitch to a Zinwell when they installed my Slimline 5LNB. But I noticed that Zinwell is what is recommended for the Slimline 5LNB. Do I need to change my multiswitch to a Zinwell in order to get stronger signal from 103(b)?
> 
> I have a service tech coming tomorrow for a different issue, but I have been thinking about asking him to realign my dish while he is here since my signal strength has been so low on 103(b). Signal strength < 60.


Yes you have to use the Newer Zinwell, that is why your signals are so low on 103. As the tech to swap it out for the Zinwell and you will see the signals jump!!


----------



## msmith198025

all transponders are lit up and have signal now


----------



## squarej

Well no new HD means once again I will get some sleep today 

Hey just for the record, I would be willing to take one for the team and miss out on some sleep to watch a little NEW HD on the RTV!!!


Jamie


----------



## Steve Robertson

cygnusloop said:


> Oh, so now it's _presently_. Hmmm......


That is a lot better than SOON:lol:


----------



## j.r.braswell

Steve Robertson said:


> That is a lot better than SOON:lol:


PRESENTLY

I really like that word!!!


----------



## Smthkd

cbearnm said:


> I am going to try
> 
> Up, Up, Down, Down, Left, Right, Left, Right, B, A, Start
> 
> Always worked in the past.


:lol: The mind of a true gamer!!! Gotta Love it!! BRILLIANT!!!:lol:


----------



## Carbon

msmith198025 said:


> all transponders are lit up and have signal now


All including the elusive 1-3 and 17?


----------



## Rob

All tp lit up here. San Diego.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Carbon said:


> All including the elusive 1-3 and 17?


Yep.


----------



## MikeR7

One Day to Go!!!:hurah: 

I've decided they said the 19th, it is going to be the 19th!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## Carbon

For everyones sake I hope it's the 19th too.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

It'll be what it'll be. Guys - it's just not that important. It's just TV


----------



## davring

All transponders hitting at 96 or above, even have two at 100


----------



## syphix

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It'll be what it'll be. Guys - it's just not that important. It's just TV


Hand in your membership card when you leave. Your privileges have been revoked.


----------



## syphix

All lit up and no where to go...
(sorry for the poor quality: Slingbox via internet)








Pretty good signal considering the rainfall this morning, too!


----------



## msmith198025

Carbon said:


> All including the elusive 1-3 and 17?


I see someone answered it, but YES!!!!!!!


----------



## msmith198025

syphix said:


> All lit up and no where to go...
> (sorry for the poor quality: Slingbox via internet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good signal considering the rainfall this morning, too!


Mine are 60's and 70's


----------



## paulman182

wilbur_the_goose said:


> It'll be what it'll be. Guys - it's just not that important. It's just TV


I might argue this point since I just sent D* a $250 payment yesterday.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

"it's just TV" was the sig of the famous Dan Collins. My DBS hero.

He's actually the one that got a lot of us into the tech side of dbs back in the USSB/DirecTV days.


----------



## Pop72&9

Morning folks. 1st time poster. 103b all lit up in northeast MS. Just hung up with D and the csr says look for the new channels in the morning for what thats worth.


----------



## sportshermit

wilbur_the_goose said:


> "it's just TV" was the sig of the famous Dan Collins. My DBS hero.
> 
> He's actually the one that got a lot of us into the tech side of dbs back in the USSB/DirecTV days.


I remember Dan Collins and the early DBS discussion board. Wasn't that board at dbsdish.com?


----------



## pharmer53

Pop72&9 said:


> Morning folks. 1st time poster. 103b all lit up in northeast MS. Just hung up with D and the csr says look for the new channels in the morning for what thats worth.


THIS morning, or TOMORROW morning ????


----------



## PWenger

Ok, everybody has their CSR story, so time for mine.

I called yesterday to get my dish realigned...I am WAY out of alignment. I was told that Starz HD is already up and broadcasting...if Starz HD was coming in fine, I was fine. I was standing at the tv, so I brought up Starz and said it was still in standard. She said, "Well, I can't guarantee Starz is showing HD content, but it is broadcasting..."

At which point I said thank you and punted...I knew I was getting nowhere. Calling back today.

So, my theories...

1. Starz is the mysterious content you can't see without an engineering card, and the CSR doesn't realize it is not public yet.

2. They updated the computer system for CSRs early...and she didn't realize she was looking at phantom information.

3. She didn't know what she was doing.

She was very nice, and did seem to know here way around the computer system, so I am hoping 1 or 2, since that means launch is very imminent...at least to my conspiracy theory addled mind.

No claims to inside information or launch date knowledge implied.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

All TP's are up in the Ocean State a couple 93-95 the rest 97-98 

Off to Doctors then work. With the Fall Season getting into full gear next week hope they have HD up by then


----------



## Rob

I pick Number 1.


----------



## Pop72&9

Sorry pharmer53, I didn't make myself clear. Tomorrow morning the 19th.


----------



## tnedator

I have something wierd happening. I first got a signal T11, but then when I read people were getting signals on all transponders, I went in and could get no signal strench on ANY transponder on any sattelite, but was continuing to watch TV fine.

Then, about 2 hours later, I tried again, and was getting strenghs between 88-86 on all but three (I think) of the 103(b) transponders, and all the other sats I should be getting readings on.

This morning, once again, I am getting nothing on any sat. I simply have -- and I keep it on any given sattelite for 5 minutes or more, and never get a reading. 

Anyone know what is going on?


----------



## pharmer53

Pop72&9 said:


> Sorry pharmer53, I didn't make myself clear. Tomorrow morning the 19th.


Yea, figured you meant tomorrow but thought I would check anyway. Anyway welcome to the forum and thanks for the input.


----------



## tnedator

tnedator said:


> I have something wierd happening. I first got a signal T11, but then when I read people were getting signals on all transponders, I went in and could get no signal strench on ANY transponder on any sattelite, but was continuing to watch TV fine.
> 
> Then, about 2 hours later, I tried again, and was getting strenghs between 88-86 on all but three (I think) of the 103(b) transponders, and all the other sats I should be getting readings on.
> 
> This morning, once again, I am getting nothing on any sat. I simply have -- and I keep it on any given sattelite for 5 minutes or more, and never get a reading.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on?


Well, I restarted the receiver and now it is getting signal stengths again. Not sure what is going on there, hopefully a software glitch and not signs of a hardware problem coming.

Ok, I am in Arkansas and I have 1 91, and the other 16 range from 92-97 on the other transponders. 17 and 22 are the only two with 97's.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

tnedator said:


> I have something wierd happening. I first got a signal T11, but then when I read people were getting signals on all transponders, I went in and could get no signal strench on ANY transponder on any sattelite, but was continuing to watch TV fine.
> 
> Then, about 2 hours later, I tried again, and was getting strenghs between 88-86 on all but three (I think) of the 103(b) transponders, and all the other sats I should be getting readings on.
> 
> This morning, once again, I am getting nothing on any sat. I simply have -- and I keep it on any given sattelite for 5 minutes or more, and never get a reading.
> 
> Anyone know what is going on?


Several people have had this problem (me included).

Do a restart menu-help&settings-setup-reset-restart recorder

Mike


----------



## TWJR

60s and 70s here in Houston.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

A few minutes ago I was compulsively watching TV and the 103(b) sat signals using PIP DLB.

The signals had been around 85-90.

Then as I refreshed, one by one the Transponders started coming off until they were all zeros.

I came out of sat testing to watching live TV then back to sat testing. As I did it gave an error that the tuner was already in use testing satellite signals.

Then it locked up on a blank screen.

Tried checking sat signals on the other HR20 and the exact same lockup happened. the second HR20 had the same error that the tuner was already in use testing satellite signal.

Now both would only show a blank screen although the guide and menus would come up.

I did menu reset on both and both are back and fine. Sat signals are back to the 85's again.

I think they are up to something...

I will report this in the HR20 issues thread as well but in a way it has more to do with the HD Anticipation. In normal usage I doubt this would ever happen.

- Craig


----------



## BobbyK

I pick #3


----------



## ccsoftball7

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I think they are up to something...


Maybe they are thinking about lighting up some channels "soon"?


----------



## John4924

Milominderbinder2 said:


> A few minutes ago I was compulsively watching TV and the 103(b) sat signals using PIP DLB.
> 
> The signals had been around 85-90.
> 
> Then as I refreshed, one by one the Transponders started coming off until they were all zeros.
> 
> I came out of sat testing to watching live TV then back to sat testing. As I did it gave an error that the tuner was already in use testing satellite signals.
> 
> Then it locked up on a blank screen.
> 
> Tried checking sat signals on the other HR20 and the exact same lockup happened. the second HR20 had the same error that the tuner was already in use testing satellite signal.
> 
> Now both would only show a blank screen although the guide and menus would come up.
> 
> I did menu reset on both and both are back and fine. Sat signals are back to the 85's again.
> 
> I think they are up to something...
> 
> I will report this in the HR20 issues thread as well but in a way it has more to do with the HD Anticipation. In normal usage I doubt this would ever happen.
> 
> - Craig


This exact same thing happened to me last night!


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

that happend to me also i posted about it about 100 or so pages back. when i tried to change channels it said bolth tuners in use and when i tried testing my sat sigs it set it was doing signal testing it just happend about an hour ago secound time now it will finish in like 45 min or you can jus reset


----------



## petergaryr

Milominderbinder2 said:


> A few minutes ago I was compulsively watching TV and the 103(b) sat signals using PIP DLB.
> 
> The signals had been around 85-90.
> 
> Then as I refreshed, one by one the Transponders started coming off until they were all zeros.
> 
> I came out of sat testing to watching live TV then back to sat testing. As I did it gave an error that the tuner was already in use testing satellite signals.
> 
> Then it locked up on a blank screen.
> 
> Tried checking sat signals on the other HR20 and the exact same lockup happened. the second HR20 had the same error that the tuner was already in use testing satellite signal.
> 
> Now both would only show a blank screen although the guide and menus would come up.
> 
> I did menu reset on both and both are back and fine. Sat signals are back to the 85's again.
> 
> I think they are up to something...
> 
> I will report this in the HR20 issues thread as well but in a way it has more to do with the HD Anticipation. In normal usage I doubt this would ever happen.
> 
> - Craig


That's happened to me a couple of times....requiring an RBR to clear. I believe it may just be a bug in the software.


----------



## rpjones68

John4924 said:


> This exact same thing happened to me last night!


It happened to me twice yesterday too. Reported it on 019a issues thread


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

well since they been tweaking everything it would make sense for them to test signals from various areas but since my cant call home (no phone line) i jus reset


----------



## jsgiv

I'm having the same issue as well (all 85+ - mid 90's on transponders on Tuner 1)-switch over to Tuner 2 - All Zeroes (this is on 101 mind you - not even 103(b) - which I also verified is doing the same thing.

Watching TV is fine - no problems.

Also - when I when to the Signal Strength meters - on 101 - Transponder 1/Tuner 1 reports 95-96 - Tuner 2 reports "Not Acquired". Switch to Transponder 2 - same issue but if I wait several seconds - Tuner 2 will eventually come up with a signal (in the 95-96 range just like Tuner 1).

None of this was happening a few days ago (this is a new HR20).

I just reset the receiver and I'll see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## compnurd

92-98 in NH


----------



## henryld

TWJR said:


> 60s and 70s here in Houston.


Your a little low. I'm getting 88 to 96 in Friendswood.


----------



## TARDIS

John4924 said:


> This exact same thing happened to me last night!


Me too. It was annoying but I am hoping that it is a good sign!!


----------



## Indiana627

Buffalo, NY all 16 TP are 92 or higher.


----------



## dmclone

95 all the way across. 
Des Moines


----------



## LameLefty

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> well since they been tweaking everything it would make sense for them to test signals from various areas but since my cant call home (no phone line) i jus reset


Mine can call home but even so, I've caught it sending packets via internet, more lately than normal. I just watch the activity lights on my wireless ethernet bridge and can tell it's up to something, then check my firewall logs to confirm it's making outbound connections at certain times. I figure D* wants a representative sample of signal strengths and configuration info from around the country for its own testing purposes.


----------



## Rob

petergaryr said:


> That's happened to me a couple of times....requiring an RBR to clear. I believe it may just be a bug in the software.


I got the lock up about an hour ago. I'm thinking I must of had the tuner I was not watching on Channel 499 (test channel) and when I went into the menu from the tuner I was watching I got "Signal Test in progress (something like that)" I went forward and "interrupted" the test. I'm thinking I interrupted Channel 499 searching for satellite channel.

I got a blank screen after my signal test and couldn't change the channel. I did a reset for it to come back up.


----------



## noneroy

Earl: Are you hearing Annie sing? 

Actually you probably wouldn't tell us if you were. So...umm..how about you tell us No if you aren't hearing her sing or tell us what you think the Bears v. Dallas game is going to go next weekend.


----------



## ivoaraujo

Are we going to have additional hd channels tomorrow for sure?


----------



## Southpaw

I'm not sure if this was addressed or not but are we going to have to reset our receivers to see new channels? I would think that we would have to. And if this is the case, then we'll probably find out by accident. (Someone locks up and resets receiver and when it comes back up, voila...new HD channels on 202, 265, etc.)


----------



## TimGoodwin

Southpaw said:


> I'm not sure if this was addressed or not but are we going to have to reset our receivers to see new channels? I would think that we would have to. And if this is the case, then we'll probably find out by accident. (Someone locks up and resets receiver and when it comes back up, voila...new HD channels on 202, 265, etc.)


No you will not need to reset your receivers.


----------



## twaller

I'm starting to get pessimistic.......Annie may be warming up....but she will be singing "It's a Hard Knock Life"


----------



## Steve Robertson

Maybe Annie has a sore throat


----------



## henryld

twaller said:


> I'm starting to get pessimistic.......Annie may be warming up....but she will be singing "It's a Hard Knock Life"


So am I considering I heard Annie has laryngitis...Sandy has fleas...and Daddy Warbucks is under investigation for insider trading.


----------



## TimGoodwin

If the 19th is the date then in about 22 hours or so everyone should be happy!


----------



## oldfantom

Southpaw said:


> I'm not sure if this was addressed or not but are we going to have to reset our receivers to see new channels? I would think that we would have to. And if this is the case, then we'll probably find out by accident. (Someone locks up and resets receiver and when it comes back up, voila...new HD channels on 202, 265, etc.)


You will need to be looking at all channels instead of your favorites. The D* receivers don't pop new channels into your favorites like the DTivo did.

Let me put the disclaimer that all information you read here is speculation and best guesses based upon the experience of the forum users (unless you are Earl or B).


----------



## oldfantom

Every time I read this darn thread, I get songs from Annie stuck in my head. My wife finds it highly disturbing that I (1) know all the words to "Tomorrow" and (2) just bust out singing it while looking at my computer. Thanks, now she will probably have me committed on HD Day.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Just thinking did Earl mean 3,000 posts or 30,000 posts the other day?


----------



## oldfantom

ivoaraujo said:


> Are we going to have additional hd channels tomorrow for sure?


In all seriousness, I think we will be able to say for sure only after the fact. I am reminded of Blizzard development's website stating "It will be done when it is done", D* just isn't as blunt.


----------



## irie4ja

Has anyone seen this before? Virtual?


----------



## swirl_junkie

Whoa, I've never seen it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

41.50987N 72.10625W

1-8 95 92 87 86 94 92 91 92
9-16 92 89 9 91 96 96 n/a n/a
17-24 96 n/a n/a n/a n/a 97 n/a n/a 

No zeros.

Mike


----------



## syphix

irie4ja - yeah, it's been that way for a while now...


----------



## BobbyK

ivoaraujo said:


> Are we going to have additional hd channels tomorrow for sure?


Originally Posted by TheMerk 
D* trained all of us on it last week, and no retraction since then.

Mark my words: THERE WILL BE NEW HD CHANNELS ON WEDNESDAY.


----------



## irie4ja

syphix said:


> irie4ja - yeah, it's been that way for a while now...


 Whats it all mean??????


----------



## irie4ja

BobbyK said:


> Originally Posted by TheMerk
> D* trained all of us on it last week, and no retraction since then.
> 
> Mark my words: THERE WILL BE NEW HD CHANNELS ON WEDNESDAY.


  What TIME?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

irie4ja said:


> Has anyone seen this before? Virtual?


Mine just says "HBOH"
No Virtual.

Mike


----------



## Rob

MicroBeta said:


> Mine just says "HBOH"
> No Virtual.
> 
> Mike


same here


----------



## irie4ja

09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx1911 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx1911 HD Access $3.33 $0.00


----------



## Steve Robertson

irie4ja said:


> What TIME?


When we are all at work and can't see them


----------



## BobbyK

irie4ja said:


> What TIME?


He didn't say.


----------



## Smthkd

This thread is getting rediculous!


----------



## mhking

What's getting maddening is seeing that fantastic Discovery ad that touts Discovery HD, Animal Planet HD, TLC HD and Science Channel HD; or the line on the Weather Channel bumpers that says "In High Definition Where Available" and not being able to do anything about it!!!

<rant mode off>

Okay...Now I feel better (well not really)...


----------



## LameLefty

oldfantom said:


> In all seriousness, I think we will be able to say for sure only after the fact. I am reminded of Blizzard development's website stating "It will be done when it is done", D* just isn't as blunt.


I have just three words for you: "Duke Nukem Forever."

:lol:


----------



## WJS

Steve Robertson said:


> Just thinking did Earl mean 3,000 posts or 30,000 posts the other day?


No, he meant 300 PAGES!


----------



## muzzymate

Wow... My account really went for a ride in the past month. 

09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $3.33 $0.18 
09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-4.33 $-0.24 
09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.33 $-0.40 
09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $7.33 $0.40 
09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.33 $-0.40


----------



## Steve Robertson

WJS said:


> No, he meant 300 PAGES!


Well that will be easy enough the way this thread gets hit


----------



## ezegoin

I called D* this morning to find out if the signals I'm getting on 103b were within their specs for receiving the new HD content. They said the 60s and higher is acceptable. I currently have high 60s - low 70s. 

I also asked them when the new content was going to start and according to the "new memo" they got this morning it will light up at 6am (EST) on 9/19. He had a list of the channels that were going live then and here are the channels that I can remember.

Big Ten; Cartoon Network; Golf Channel; Versus; MHD; CNN; Weather Channel; RSN; the premium movie channels (SHO; HBO; Cinemax...); National Geographic Channel; and I think he said History channel. The rest of the channels will roll out through the remainder of 2007.


----------



## habudab

*What channels do i need to add to my favorites for our new HD line-up

thanks*


----------



## Sintori

ezegoin said:


> Big Ten; Cartoon Network; Golf Channel; Versus; MHD; CNN; Weather Channel; RSN; the premium movie channels (SHO; HBO; Cinemax...); National Geographic Channel; and I think he said History channel. The rest of the channels will roll out through the remainder of 2007.


Cool Beans!


----------



## MikeR7

T-20:45 and counting


----------



## Ken984

habudab said:


> *What channels do i need to add to my favorites for our new HD line-up
> 
> thanks*


You have to wait for them to become active so you can add them.


----------



## mforward

muzzymate said:


> Wow... My account really went for a ride in the past month.
> 
> 09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18
> 09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $3.33 $0.18
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-4.33 $-0.24
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.33 $-0.40
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $7.33 $0.40
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.33 $-0.40


I just saw this on my recent activity as well:
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5836 HD Access $-3.00 $-0.19 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5836 HD Access $3.00 $0.19


----------



## tunce

Did he say anything about HGTV and FOOD Network? Wife is bagging for that!


----------



## timmac

Cool caCool beans, Where are all the prognosticators? They should bow to the ones that were right, repent of their ranting and knowing of D* and how they turn channels on early. They should go back and look at all the posts they stated were indications that D* was doing something soon. They should all heartfully apologize for their misinterpretations. To rid themselves of the burning inside them that just won't seem to go away or maybe it was just gas. Oh, yea, I farted, we're good. Woohoo


----------



## F1 Fan

c:\> Run directv.exe /hd /all


----------



## loudo

irie4ja said:


> Has anyone seen this before? Virtual?


What is the model of the unit you are seeing this on?


----------



## ezegoin

tunce said:


> Did he say anything about HGTV and FOOD Network? Wife is bagging for that!


I don't think they were in the list. I didn't have a pen handy when he was reading them off, I just put down what I definitely remember him saying. He did say that the remaining channels would go active when they were ready.


----------



## gene1138

LameLefty said:


> I have just three words for you: "Duke Nukem Forever."
> 
> :lol:


Aye. Nothing beats the waiting on that game. Even Vista eventually got pushed out the door. I think when they titled it Duke Nukem Forever, they ment it would be "Forever" in development. Eesh.

Back on topic... I'm feeling lucky. It will be tomorrow.


----------



## JLF

timmac said:


> Cool caCool beans, Where are all the prognosticators? They should bow to the ones that were right, repent of their ranting and knowing of D* and how they turn channels on early. They should go back and look at all the posts they stated were indications that D* was doing something soon. They should all heartfully apologize for their misinterpretations. To rid themselves of the burning inside them that just won't seem to go away or maybe it was just gas. Oh, yea, I farted, we're good. Woohoo


Seems to me as the Marketing Department won one for a change. Rather than turning on channels as they got ready which is the 'old directv way', they got a bunch ready and turning them all on at once for a big effect.


----------



## roconnell

ezegoin said:


> I called D* this morning to find out if the signals I'm getting on 103b were within their specs for receiving the new HD content. They said the 60s and higher is acceptable. I currently have high 60s - low 70s.
> 
> I also asked them when the new content was going to start and according to the "new memo" they got this morning it will light up at 6am (EST) on 9/19. He had a list of the channels that were going live then and here are the channels that I can remember.
> 
> Big Ten; Cartoon Network; Golf Channel; Versus; MHD; CNN; Weather Channel; RSN; the premium movie channels (SHO; HBO; Cinemax...); National Geographic Channel; and I think he said History channel. The rest of the channels will roll out through the remainder of 2007.


Thank goodness I get up early


----------



## Steve Robertson

I hope food network is on the 1st batch I need Giada


----------



## FeelForce1

I hope it is tomorrow. I have a very short workday tomorrow. I would like to give XBox360 Battlestations Midway a break.


----------



## TreyS

Damn, I picked the wrong day to work from home....sheesh!


----------



## mhking

ezegoin said:


> I don't think they were in the list. I didn't have a pen handy when he was reading them off, I just put down what I definitely remember him saying. He did say that the remaining channels would go active when they were ready.


I do seem to remember the two of them in the first slide, but I could be mistaken...


----------



## Paul A

I also asked them when the new content was going to start and according to the "new memo" they got this morning it will light up at 6am (EST) on 9/19. 

Setting the alarm clock for 2:59 am!


----------



## CTJon

Good time to do the golf channel since the season is really over.

I can't imagine what this thread will be like at 6:01 am tomorrow if they are on or if they are not on - either way will be a mess.


----------



## GenoV

CTJon said:


> Good time to do the golf channel since the season is really over.
> 
> I can't imagine what this thread will be like at 6:01 am tomorrow if they are on or if they are not on - either way will be a mess.


If this thread's still here, it'll be a madhouse (since it's *Anticipation*)


----------



## bbaleno

tunce said:


> Did he say anything about HGTV and FOOD Network? Wife is bagging for that!


I would think they would be in the first batch. they are alreay out there on other providers. I think the ones that wil take longer are the channels that aren't ready and are still trying to get there act together


----------



## jrodfoo

Maybe we will find out at 11:10am today.

09/18/2007 
11:10 a.m. ET The DIRECTV Group, Inc. at Goldman Sachs Communacopia XVI Conference

Speaker: Chase Carey, President and CEO

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## Bob Coxner

sportshermit said:


> I remember Dan Collins and the early DBS discussion board. Wasn't that board at dbsdish.com?


www.dbsforums.com and it's still around. Dan Collins is in my satellite hall of fame.


----------



## LarryFlowers

I have had a lot of concerns about my dish alignment here in the Atlanta Burbs... we suffer from an overabundance of trees... really tall ones... and lets just sat many of the offenders aren't on my property.

Previous visits by DirecTV service guys have always resulted in "acceptable" but not good signal strength on 103A. 50-60 at best. They always said that the trees were interfering.

As 103B fired up I was getting 28-32 for signal strength... which did not bode well for me being ready tomorrow.

I called a CSR yesterday and they sent someone this morning. He put up a ladder and was up there for all of 10 minutes and voila!!! 103A&B are firing at 80-90 on all transponders...

Ready Now... I sound like Tony Bennet... The SUn Will Come Out Tomorrow.... :hurah:


----------



## DarkAudit

gene1138 said:


> Aye. Nothing beats the waiting on that game. Even Vista eventually got pushed out the door. I think when they titled it Duke Nukem Forever, they ment it would be "Forever" in development. Eesh.
> 
> Back on topic... I'm feeling lucky. It will be tomorrow.


if I were the money guy on DNF, I'd tell those idiots to show me something tangible or I'd pull the plug. All this "when it's done" and refusing to show any screenshots or demos or much of anything to show they're doing anything just smacks of fraud to me.


----------



## PR Buick

LarryFlowers said:


> I have had a lot of concerns about my dish alignment here in the Atlanta Burbs... we suffer from an overabundance of trees... really tall ones... and lets just sat many of the offenders aren't on my property.
> 
> Previous visits by DirecTV service guys have always resulted in "acceptable" but not good signal strength on 103A. 50-60 at best. They always said that the trees were interfering.
> 
> As 103B fired up I was getting 28-32 for signal strength... which did not bode well for me being ready tomorrow.
> 
> I called a CSR yesterday and they sent someone this morning. He put up a ladder and was up there for all of 10 minutes and voila!!! 103A&B are firing at 80-90 on all transponders...
> 
> Ready Now... I sound like Tony Bennet... The SUn Will Come Out Tomorrow.... :hurah:


Did they charge you for the realignment?


----------



## dale_holley

mforward said:


> I just saw this on my recent activity as well:
> 09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5836 HD Access $-3.00 $-0.19
> 09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5836 HD Access $3.00 $0.19


I checked my account today and these showed up last night.

09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx8172 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx8172 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx8172 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx8172 HD Access $-3.00 $-0.19 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx8172 HD Access $3.00 $0.19


----------



## BWELL316

I certainly hope NFL Network and TBS HD are included in that first wave. TBS has the NL playoffs this year and the NFLN has games starting November....

I show the Sports HD on my account as well...


----------



## ezegoin

BWELL316 said:


> I certainly hope NFL Network and TBS HD are included in that first wave. TBS has the NL playoffs this year and the NFLN has games starting November....


BWELL, you jogged my memory, NFL network was included...


----------



## TimGoodwin

BWELL316 said:


> I certainly hope NFL Network and TBS HD are included in that first wave. TBS has the NL playoffs this year and the NFLN has games starting November....


Directv already has a press release saying they will have TBS HD for the playoffs, and last year when NFL Network was doing a game, Directv showed it on channel 95 in HD so you don't have to worry there either.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Post D10, Do you think that 93, 94, 95, and 99 will cease to exist?

Makes no sense, to keep them, except for the HR10-250 crowd.


----------



## LarryFlowers

PR Buick said:


> Did they charge you for the realignment?


No charge for the alignment... I pay the monthly fee and today it became worth every penny!

Nearly 13 years (Thanksgiving this year) with DirecTV and I have never had a bad experience with a CSR, never had a single warranty issue that wasn't resolved, never been treated anything but fairly, and althoguh I wish it was cheaper (more money for more toys) I do feel it is worth what I pay for it.

I sometimes wonder if the people who complain about their experiences with the CSR's didn't cause the problem themselves.


----------



## TimGoodwin

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Post D10, Do you think that 93, 94, 95, and 99 will cease to exist?
> 
> Makes no sense, to keep them, except for the HR10-250 crowd.


Depends on what they do with the sports packages? ( Center Ice, League Pass, Extra Innings)


----------



## jrodfoo

i hope we get some new news here when Chase Carey speaks in about 45 minutes.


----------



## chiplatham

TimGoodwin said:


> Directv already has a press release saying they will have TBS HD for the playoffs, and last year when NFL Network was doing a game, Directv showed it on channel 95 in HD so you don't have to worry there either.


there is a BIG difference in NFL network showing a game in HD and NFL Network going HD...they showed lots of pre season games in HD on 94, but 24/7 NFL Network is a totally different animal...moreover, it will be a BEAST.


----------



## Sah

FWIW, I just called DirecTV to order another HR20, and the very nice CSR I spoke with also mentioned the new HD channels would be coming online tomorrow. She brought this up on her own ~ I hadn't asked about them. BTW, ended up with the $99 swap out deal for our HR10-250. Don't mind losing the HR10-250 though since it will never receive the new MPEG4 channels.


----------



## habudab

*thanks KEN984, but i was wondering what channels will the new hd channel be on, just so i can prepare for them. or has that not been determined yet.

thanks*


----------



## purtman

CTJon said:


> Good time to do the golf channel since the season is really over.
> 
> I can't imagine what this thread will be like at 6:01 am tomorrow if they are on or if they are not on - either way will be a mess.


It's hockey time!!!!!!


----------



## Ken984

They will be on the same numbers as the SD channels.


----------



## purtman

ezegoin said:


> I called D* this morning to find out if the signals I'm getting on 103b were within their specs for receiving the new HD content. They said the 60s and higher is acceptable. I currently have high 60s - low 70s.


It's interesting when you consider they always said 70 was the bottom line before. I wonder how fast we'll get rain fade. I only had rain fade once in CT. Now that we live in MO and my signals are weaker, I definitely get a lot more.


----------



## bw1605

how can i hear what Chase Carey is going to say?


----------



## jrodfoo

bw1605 said:


> how can i hear what Chase Carey is going to say?


go here...

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome


----------



## LameLefty

purtman said:


> It's interesting when you consider they always said 70 was the bottom line before. I wonder how fast we'll get rain fade. I only had rain fade once in CT. Now that we live in MO and my signals are weaker, I definitely get a lot more.


I get rain fade in the midst of the torrential monsoon-like thunderstorm cells when they dump a few tons of water onto my yard in a two-minute window, but fortunately those storms are infrequent. And since my dish was realigned a couple months ago, I haven't lost signal at all.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Sah said:


> FWIW, I just called DirecTV to order another HR20, and the very nice CSR I spoke with also mentioned the new HD channels would be coming online tomorrow. She brought this up on her own ~ I hadn't asked about them. BTW, ended up with the $99 swap out deal for our HR10-250. Don't mind losing the HR10-250 though since it will never receive the new MPEG4 channels.


Based on my experience, you won't even lose the HR10-250. It's owned equipment anyway and it's not like they want it back. I kept mine.


----------



## purtman

LameLefty said:


> I get rain fade in the midst of the torrential monsoon-like thunderstorm cells when they dump a few tons of water onto my yard in a two-minute window, but fortunately those storms are infrequent. And since my dish was realigned a couple months ago, I haven't lost signal at all.


I was supposed to have my dish realigned seven times so far and nobody has done it. I'll have to go up there and do it myself. I'll also let D* know about this. I know I'll hear about this ... "well you may get rain fade occasionally", but I only lost my signal once in CT that that includes several 15-20-inch snowstorms.


----------



## Sah

flyingtigerfan said:


> Based on my experience, you won't even lose the HR10-250. It's owned equipment anyway and it's not like they want it back. I kept mine.


Thanks for the info. The HR10-250 definitely does have a bigger hard drive than our other old SD Hughes, so it might be worth trying to keep it.


----------



## TimGoodwin

chiplatham said:


> there is a BIG difference in NFL network showing a game in HD and NFL Network going HD...they showed lots of pre season games in HD on 94, but 24/7 NFL Network is a totally different animal...moreover, it will be a BEAST.


All I'm saying is that the games will be shown in HD by Directv. And by November I'm sure they will have NFL Network


----------



## noneroy

noneroy said:


> Earl: Are you hearing Annie sing?
> 
> Actually you probably wouldn't tell us if you were. So...umm..how about you tell us No if you aren't hearing her sing or tell us what you think the Bears v. Dallas game is going to go next weekend.


Interesting. No comment from Earl. Remember, he wouldn't say yes, but he also wouldn't say no when it was going to happen. Does this bode well? If so, continue to not say anything


----------



## cybervet

flyingtigerfan said:


> Based on my experience, you won't even lose the HR10-250. It's owned equipment anyway and it's not like they want it back. I kept mine.


I have wondered, just when does a leased receiver (HR10-250 for example) become owned. I had a leased one and when I upgraded, they didn't want it back. I suppose on their books I now own it ?

Also, won't that HR10-250 make a fantastic SD receiver for the kid's room ???

*** Can't wait to get up tomorrow at 5 CST and see Kirin Chetry in glorious Hi Def !!


----------



## BWELL316

TimGoodwin said:


> Directv already has a press release saying they will have TBS HD for the playoffs, and last year when NFL Network was doing a game, Directv showed it on channel 95 in HD so you don't have to worry there either.


Iam kind of greedy with NFLN, though, because I like their highlight shows much better than ESPN and NBC, but I don't watch them because they aren't in HD. I am such a spoiled brat when it comes to that stuff.:lol:


----------



## Ken984

When they become obsolete they write them off.


----------



## warchickens

Sah said:


> FWIW, I just called DirecTV to order another HR20, and the very nice CSR I spoke with also mentioned the new HD channels would be coming online tomorrow. She brought this up on her own ~ I hadn't asked about them. BTW, ended up with the $99 swap out deal for our HR10-250. Don't mind losing the HR10-250 though since it will never receive the new MPEG4 channels.


Was her name Annie?


----------



## jrodfoo

BWELL316 said:


> Iam kind of greedy with NFLN, though, because I like their highlight shows much better than ESPN and NBC, but I don't watch them because they aren't in HD. I am such a spoiled brat when it comes to that stuff.:lol:


I'm the same way. can't watch it if it's not in HD. :lol:

it really doesn't look that good on my tv. Some channels look decent. BTN looks good for SD. I was suprised...


----------



## Hdhead

noneroy said:


> Interesting. No comment from Earl. Remember, he wouldn't say yes, but he also wouldn't say no when it was going to happen. Does this bode well? If so, continue to not say anything


After the channels go live I would love if Earl would tell us what his beliefs were about the launch date last week. I have to believe he thought it would be before the 19th.


----------



## upnorth

purtman said:


> It's interesting when you consider they always said 70 was the bottom line before. I wonder how fast we'll get rain fade. I only had rain fade once in CT. Now that we live in MO and my signals are weaker, I definitely get a lot more.


Had a pretty hard rain last night here in Central Minnesota was watching Leno on my HD locals off the 99a bird did a signal check and I had 45 and the picture was still great it did change to a very heavy down pour that knocked it out for 5 minutes or so.


----------



## GenoV

BWELL316 said:


> Iam kind of greedy with NFLN, though, because I like their highlight shows much better than ESPN and NBC, but I don't watch them because they aren't in HD. I am such a spoiled brat when it comes to that stuff.:lol:


It's painful for me when the Sunday night game is a good one on NBC...no HD-LIL for me yet and the SD locals are worse than internet quality.


----------



## oldfantom

LameLefty said:


> I get rain fade in the midst of the torrential monsoon-like thunderstorm cells when they dump a few tons of water onto my yard in a two-minute window, but fortunately those storms are infrequent. And since my dish was realigned a couple months ago, I haven't lost signal at all.


Rain fade seems to be something I see almost every afternoon here in Houston when we get our near daily afternoon heat shower. OK so the heat showers aren't everyday, but they are pretty frequent. The rain fade is a given right before the shower hits the house. My normal signal strength is in the 90's. No trees in the LOS just heavy storms. Love that Slimline.


----------



## MRinDenver

I pay my bill by auto debit card. Due today. Paid today. 

My bill shows a $0.00 charge for CinemaxHD and StarzHD.

I am keeping my transponders crossed.


----------



## mhayes70

warchickens said:


> Was her name Annie?


Yeah, Earl.... I wonder if Annie is singing today????


----------



## Sah

cybervet said:


> I have wondered, just when does a leased receiver (HR10-250 for example) become owned. I had a leased one and when I upgraded, they didn't want it back. I suppose on their books I now own it ?
> 
> Also, won't that HR10-250 make a fantastic SD receiver for the kid's room ???
> 
> *** Can't wait to get up tomorrow at 5 CST and see Kirin Chetry in glorious Hi Def !!


Exactly. That's where the old SD Hughes is right now, so wouldn't hurt to "upgrade" theirs.


----------



## oldfantom

GenoV said:


> It's painful for me when the Sunday night game is a good one on NBC...no HD-LIL for me yet and the SD locals are worse than internet quality.


What part of Texas are you in that you don't get a LIL or OTA? Must be West Texas.


----------



## Sah

warchickens said:


> Was her name Annie?


Dang! I forgot to ask her name.


----------



## John4924

oldfantom said:


> Rain fade seems to be something I see almost every afternoon here in Houston when we get our near daily afternoon heat shower. OK so the heat showers aren't everyday, but they are pretty frequent. The rain fade is a given right before the shower hits the house. My normal signal strength is in the 90's. No trees in the LOS just heavy storms. Love that Slimline.


YEP, same here in the Big Easy...the thunderstorms approach from the south, and I can tell my wife to look out the back door to see if it is raining yet because the picture is starting to break up! :lol:


----------



## bberkley

All my non-HD channels on my HR20 now are stretched from 4:3 to 16:9, and it wasn't like that last night when we went to bed. I didn't change anything in my TV setup via the sat receiver or my television setup.


----------



## jrodfoo

5 minutes til the presentation. *Crosses Fingers for some new news*


----------



## Herdfan

jrodfoo said:


> Some channels look decent. BTN looks good for SD. I was suprised...


Events that were shot in HD but downconverted to SD will look better than SD shot in SD.


----------



## Dave Carney

bberkley said:


> All my non-HD channels on my HR20 now are stretched from 4:3 to 16:9, and it wasn't like that last night when we went to bed. I didn't change anything in my TV setup via the sat receiver or my television setup.


This happened to me Sunday. Also, inexplicably lost NBC OTA HD (permanent searching for signal banner, even though signal was there), and then a frozen banner that caused me to rbr. Also did not respond to command to delete certain ota channels.....I like this machine but man is it buggy right now.


----------



## jrodfoo

Herdfan said:


> Events that were shot in HD but downconverted to SD will look better than SD shot in SD.


Doh! I should have known that.


----------



## russelle777

Tomorrow... tomorrow... tomorrow, its only a day awayyyyyyyyy


----------



## BWELL316

GenoV said:


> It's painful for me when the Sunday night game is a good one on NBC...no HD-LIL for me yet and the SD locals are worse than internet quality.


I live in Maine and somehow have locals. No idea how. I did have to get a waiver to get Fox HD because my local Fox station won't have HD capability until 2009, but I get all my other big ones (CBS, ABC, NBC). I need a better antenna for PBS, CW, and MNTV, but I don't really watch them so it doesn't matter. Most of the shows I watch now are on cable only anyways. Is it 6am tomorrow yet?

BTW I am listening to Carey's web cast now. Will post any HD related news.


----------



## Herdfan

On a side note, I called D* for my parents and ended up with retention because they were trying to charge them full price for the HD DVR upgrade after telling them $119.

After I got that straightened out, I asked the retention rep when the channels were going to light up and she told me the first ones (A&E etc. ) should be up. I told her they weren't and she didn't know why.

So I have to wonder if D* planned a soft launch on the 16th/17th, but due to the issue with the spotbeams, had to scrap the soft launch and just wait until the 19th.


----------



## roconnell

oldfantom said:


> Rain fade seems to be something I see almost every afternoon here in Houston when we get our near daily afternoon heat shower. OK so the heat showers aren't everyday, but they are pretty frequent. The rain fade is a given right before the shower hits the house. My normal signal strength is in the 90's. No trees in the LOS just heavy storms. Love that Slimline.


I live in Houston too, and unless there is one of thoes "radar red" storm cells in the signal path I don't lose signal and never for very long. I'd say once a month at most.


----------



## MikeR7

Investment conference starting


----------



## cnmsales

So EB, is lil annie warming up for her big performance yet?


----------



## MikeR7

Applause for Chase


----------



## MikeR7

"Poised to take cash and profits to new level"


----------



## chiplatham

jrodfoo said:


> 5 minutes til the presentation. *Crosses Fingers for some new news*


me too...keep us posted.


----------



## mesquito

oldfantom said:


> Rain fade seems to be something I see almost every afternoon here in Houston when we get our near daily afternoon heat shower. OK so the heat showers aren't everyday, but they are pretty frequent. The rain fade is a given right before the shower hits the house. My normal signal strength is in the 90's. No trees in the LOS just heavy storms. Love that Slimline.


I doubt its rain fade. It's more than lickly the sun as it is in equinox. Around noon
in your area the sun is inline with your dish and blocks the signal for a few minuets

This happens twice a year as the sun moves across the equator.


----------



## MikeR7

35-40% of customers have advanced products


----------



## tunce

it's already on...


----------



## jrodfoo

it keeps cutting out on me..... must be the work connection here....


----------



## MikeR7

"quality No. 1 priority"


----------



## Hdhead

Chase - Quality our first priority.


----------



## tunce

Goldman Sachs...

The introducer said roll out of 90+ HD coming.


----------



## Sirshagg

:welcome_s


Stevie'D;1125078 said:


> Long time listener.....first time poster..
> 
> All xponders lit and all signal 88 or better in Atlanta area


----------



## ziggy29

oldfantom said:


> What part of Texas are you in that you don't get a LIL or OTA? Must be West Texas.


Since the reference was to NBC, it could also be Austin -- the Austin NBC affiliate is an infamous LIN station.


----------



## MikeR7

"HD is a signature event"


----------



## Steve Robertson

tunce said:


> Goldman Sachs...
> 
> The introducer said roll out of 90+ HD coming.


Does that mean SOON???


----------



## Southpaw

I wonder what "sports HD" is...

09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx4448	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx4448	HD Access	$-2.00	$-0.10
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx4448	HD Access	$2.00	$0.10


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Steve Robertson said:


> Does that mean SOON???


Soon meaning Christmas morning.


----------



## Steve Robertson

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Soon meaning Christmas morning.


I guess Christmas is early this year


----------



## Sah

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Soon meaning Christmas morning.


Because it will be like a Christmas miracle when they're all up and running.


----------



## tunce

Steve Robertson said:


> Does that mean SOON???


No elaboration on that yet.


----------



## MikeR7

sorry I was in the wrong thread when I started posting Chase's comments, meant to put these in the anticipation thread


----------



## rrrick8

Southpaw said:


> I wonder what "sports HD" is...
> 
> 09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx4448	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx4448	HD Access	$-2.00	$-0.10
> 09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx4448	HD Access	$2.00	$0.10


RSN's in HD


----------



## DeanPSUpa

Don't get your hopes up....I listened to the Morgan Stanley call last evening.

Rollout of HD was talked about in very general terms...

None of the investors must have had DirecTV because there were not follow-up questions about specific dates...

Maybe your luck will be different...


----------



## jlancaster

he should learn no to say "ya know" and "um"


----------



## Sirshagg

donshan said:


> Wrong!
> 
> Hint:
> 
> There are ten kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't.


NO, It's only a small difference but it's really at the core of this statement.

There are 10 kinds of people, those who speak binary and those who don't.


----------



## rrrick8

DeanPSUpa said:


> Don't get your hopes up....I listened to the Morgan Stanley call last evening.
> 
> Rollout of HD was talked about in very general terms...
> 
> None of the investors must have had DirecTV because there were not follow-up questions about specific dates...
> 
> Maybe your luck will be different...


What? People on here getting there hopes up? NAW!


----------



## Sirshagg

zorbarob said:


> This may be my first post. Not sure.
> 
> I have tried this test everyone is mentioning. What does it mean when I get no numbers? Just dashed lines and N/As. My receiver is working just fine otherwise. Both tuners are getting shows and recording fine. Just can't get the numbers to show up.
> 
> Not a biggie but if anyone knows the answer?...


:welcome_s


----------



## Hdhead

Very broad overview of business so far. No specifics about anything.


----------



## kevinwalton

he sounds like a child explaining himself in the principals office! He has said "ya know" about 25 times so far...


----------



## jcurrier31

Just talk really fast and tap dance


----------



## Hdhead

Why is he talking about broadband so much.


----------



## MikeR7

Let's concentrate on the message, not how it is presented


----------



## kevinwalton

um ah ya know... up to 50 now.

I am trying to listen to the message, not hearing any.


----------



## noneroy

Hdhead said:


> Why is he talking about broadband so much.


Mayhaps due to DoD?

I'm wondering if D* will bust out SW1&2 at some point for added downloads.....is that even possibl with our equipment?


----------



## MikeR

Hdhead said:


> Why is he talking about broadband so much.


Comcast will shut me off shortly, and I'll need an alternative.

Not listening...but maybe the BPL/WiMax initiatives are expected to play a big part in Directv's future.


----------



## Sirshagg

Pop72&9 said:


> Morning folks. 1st time poster. 103b all lit up in northeast MS. Just hung up with D and the csr says look for the new channels in the morning for what thats worth.


:welcome_s


----------



## Smthkd

Hdhead said:


> Why is he talking about broadband so much.


Because most of D* investers want to be competative with cables bundle and this is important to them when they want to see areturn on there stock!


----------



## Hdhead

These analysts are idiots. Dwelling on the housing market as a problem with growth.


----------



## kevinwalton

these questions make no sense :nono:


----------



## MikeR7

The questionner said "3D". I didn't know we were getting 3D too!:lol:


----------



## DeanPSUpa

Hdhead said:


> Why is he talking about broadband so much.


Remember his audience...it's not a bunch of geeks like us who want to know when we can watch Ina Garten's barefeet in HD

It's investors who are looking at the financial health of the company.

There has been a good amount of speculation that DirecTV would be acquired by or would acquire a broadband company for partnership in the past.

Plus it goes into DirecTV's strategy in terms of competing against cable, since cable touts their "triple play" so much


----------



## MikeR

MikeR7 said:


> The questionner said "3D". I didn't know we were getting 3D too!:lol:


WOOHOO! Playboy in 3D!


----------



## BWELL316

He couldn't possibly say "ya know" anymore than he does now. Good grief. He should just do a blog.


----------



## Tom Robertson

These are mainstream questions for analysts and investors. Not Tech focused questions for us.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## markymouse

hd coming in the coming months is what he said....

booooooooooooooo


----------



## Hdhead

Launcing HD in the coming months.


----------



## jrodfoo

Doubt we're gonna hear anything.


----------



## kevinwalton

Launching HD products in the coming months

Advanced products exceeding expectations


----------



## dedalus_00

They are talking about bundled tv/telephone/internet, housing market/credit risky customers (single digits for new subs), TV is not a luxury item -- Once customers upgrade to DVR/HD, not likely to drop these at any point.


----------



## dedalus_00

Now discussing cooperation with telecoms.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

He says demand for advanced products (HD and DVR) higher than expected with very good growth.

Bla bla bla - talking about broad band (BORING>.......)

Nothing so far about when they wll throw the switch for HD.

Why can't he throw us a bone on when HD mpeg 4 getting turned on?

Stiupid interviewer not asking him when new HD station will get turned on. (asking about how the housing slump affect DirecTV)

Bla bla bla bla bla (kinda like when adults talk on Peanuts Charlie Brown).

Idiot, why is he not talking about all the HD they are going to offer. Heck I just bought some stock myself recently because I think this is going to help them take off.

Talking about partnerships with directv. bla bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## Hdhead

E* deal? In the works.


----------



## kevinwalton

He just said D sells more in bellsouth territory than ATT Uverse sales in theirs and it is half the size...


----------



## syphix

This is NOT a tech chat...this is an invester/market talk. Sorry, he's likely not going to get into the nitty gritty of the technology and when/what will go live when/where.


----------



## markymouse

All about bundles..

BUNDLE THIS!!!!!!!

I'd like hd bundled with my sd.......


----------



## Sirshagg

irie4ja said:


> Whats it all mean??????


70 is not a "real" channel with it's own content. It's actually another channel renumbered to put HBOHD in the same area of the guide as the other HD channels. If you look somewhere in the low 500's you will find the "real" HBO HD channel. It makes no difference which you watch as they are both the same thing.


----------



## Hdhead

Now dwelling on bundling and the disadvantage of D* not having much of it.


----------



## harsh

noneroy said:


> Mayhaps due to DoD?


That's exactly it. DIRECTV is trying to show the markets that they aren't just a one trick exclusive sports pony and they are using DoD as an example. The market already knows that E* is marching on D* and they want to know how D* plans to keep a step ahead.


----------



## Sirshagg

ezegoin said:


> I called D* this morning to find out if the signals I'm getting on 103b were within their specs for receiving the new HD content. They said the 60s and higher is acceptable. I currently have high 60s - low 70s.
> 
> I also asked them when the new content was going to start and according to the "new memo" they got this morning it will light up at 6am (EST) on 9/19. He had a list of the channels that were going live then and here are the channels that I can remember.
> 
> Big Ten; Cartoon Network; Golf Channel; Versus; MHD; CNN; Weather Channel; RSN; the premium movie channels (SHO; HBO; Cinemax...); National Geographic Channel; and I think he said History channel. The rest of the channels will roll out through the remainder of 2007.


:welcome_s


----------



## DeanPSUpa

syphix said:


> This is NOT a tech chat...this is an invester/market talk. Sorry, he's likely not going to get into the nitty gritty of the technology and when/what will go live when/where.


Syphix...you're the third person to make this cogent point, myself included...

Unfortunately, as in life, some people only hear what they want to hear....


----------



## jrodfoo

can you imagine the calls tomorrow after No new HD channels are launched? lol


----------



## MikeR

Hdhead said:


> Now dwelling on bundling and the disadvantage of D* not having much of it.


Maybe someday the average consumer will realize that the benefit of bundling is a single bill.

The benefit to the corporation is the ability to charge more for the "single bill" convenience.


----------



## syphix

DeanPSUpa said:


> Syphix...you're the third person to make this cogent point, myself included...
> 
> Unfortunately, as in life, some people only hear what they want to hear....


Hey, they're talking about "Passions" exclusivity and sports programming...why not HD?


----------



## MikeR7

Passions - Determined to be a leader in content, Sports is largest force, but want to bring an array of experiences to the home to all types of audiences.


----------



## Hdhead

Video game audience targeted to 5-10 year olds.


----------



## MikeR7

T-18:22 to New HD


----------



## ivoaraujo

Soap operas exclusive - what a deal:nono:


----------



## harsh

kevinwalton said:


> He just said D sells more in bellsouth territory than ATT Uverse sales in theirs and it is half the size...


They have to be careful about touting their relationship with AT&T as there is a better than even chance that AT&T will go entirely with E* and that whole "advantage" will vaporize.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> He says demand for advanced products (HD and DVR) higher than expected with very good growth.
> 
> Bla bla bla - talking about broad band (BORING>.......)
> 
> Nothing so far about when they wll throw the switch for HD.
> 
> Why can't he throw us a bone on when HD mpeg 4 getting turned on?
> 
> Stiupid interviewer not asking him when new HD station will get turned on. (asking about how the housing slump affect DirecTV)
> 
> Bla bla bla bla bla (kinda like when adults talk on Peanuts Charlie Brown).
> 
> Idiot, why is he not talking about all the HD they are going to offer. Heck I just bought some stock myself recently because I think this is going to help them take off.
> 
> Talking about partnerships with directv. bla bla bla bla bla bla


Lexington KY signals
103B
1-8 92 91 88 91 87 87 86 90
9-16 87 87 87 89 88 89 na na
17-24 96 na na na na 95 na na 
25-32 na na na na na............

Which of these are local spot beams, since I get all of the transponder, is it likley they are going to cover lexington KY with HD locals


----------



## MikeR7

DOD - Talked about us!!!!


----------



## jcurrier31

Boxes deploying since 04 does that mean RJ45 heated up on the R15


----------



## kevinwalton

We will launch VOD by year end

part of hard drive will be reserved for Dtv and come from Sat some will be downloaded


----------



## dedalus_00

DOD between now and year end -- in beta testing


----------



## dedalus_00

DOD - Users "love it"


----------



## MikeR7

DOD - Content world has not supported it.


----------



## BWELL316

Now we are on to Video on Demand. How about telling the investors 30 new HD channels go live tomorrow instead of saying "before the end of the year, ya know, ya know, ummm, ya know, well ummm, ya know" (paraphrasing of course).


----------



## harsh

syphix said:


> Hey, they're talking about "Passions" exclusivity and sports programming...why not HD?


The cow is out of the barn on any kind of HD superiority and it got a big jump on DIRECTV.


----------



## MikeR7

D* Original Programming? Continue to look for ways of distinguishing, enhancing. Selective. Careful getting into that game. Tried some music. Look for things that are new.


----------



## markymouse

He's all about Passions, isn't he?????????


----------



## kevinwalton

How about downloading local forcast on The Weather Channel to our hard drives so we dont have to watch the national forcast on the 8's


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I will NOT watch DoD if it's not in HD. God, I'm an HD SNOB!


----------



## BWELL316

No mention of "Project MyWorld", lol....


----------



## MikeR

MikeR7 said:


> DOD - Content world has not supported it.


Any further explanation?


----------



## MikeR7

harsh said:


> The cow is out of the barn on any kind of HD superiority and it got a big jump on DIRECTV.


blah blah blah..... Not anticapatory HARSH


----------



## dedalus_00

High School Musical 2 type collabs more improtant than completely original content


----------



## Steve Robertson

This is to funny reading these posts great work guys


----------



## harsh

jcurrier31 said:


> Boxes deploying since 04 does that mean RJ45 heated up on the R15


DoD for the R15 has been been a hot topic since before the release of the R15. It was (is?) to use satellite delivered content.


----------



## pdawg17

Didn't someone post in this thread a link to a video on how to adjust a slimline dish? I can't find it by searching for some reason...


----------



## dedalus_00

Dissapointing second quarter/ benefits from new techs just now starting to show.


----------



## MikeR7

E* & D* - Be opened mine as we can. Look for places where they can create value together.


----------



## Sirshagg

MikeR said:


> Maybe someday the average consumer will realize that the benefit of bundling is a single bill.
> 
> The benefit to the corporation is the ability to charge more for the "single bill" convenience.


And saved postage by mailing one statement.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> He says demand for advanced products (HD and DVR) higher than expected with very good growth.
> 
> Bla bla bla - talking about broad band (BORING>.......)
> 
> Nothing so far about when they wll throw the switch for HD.
> 
> Why can't he throw us a bone on when HD mpeg 4 getting turned on?
> 
> Stiupid interviewer not asking him when new HD station will get turned on. (asking about how the housing slump affect DirecTV)
> 
> Bla bla bla bla bla (kinda like when adults talk on Peanuts Charlie Brown).
> 
> Idiot, why is he not talking about all the HD they are going to offer. Heck I just bought some stock myself recently because I think this is going to help them take off.
> 
> Talking about partnerships with directv. bla bla bla bla bla bla


Doesn't he understand the the enthusiasim about national HDs, maybe not , that why E* has beaten them to the punch. Given their delay to launch national HD's I am guessing they uinderestimate the value add this HD will offer them.
The spaceway satellites should have had Conus HD capacity, give me a break with all of these HD locals, people can use an antenna to get locals, they can't get national geographic, scifiHD ect. with an antenna.


----------



## Hdhead

Good discusions with Charlie!


----------



## markymouse

He's tinkering with some hd questions now...........


----------



## MikeR7

Talking about HD now


----------



## dedalus_00

Talking about HD now!


----------



## gene1138

talking HD!!!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Doesn't he understand the the enthusiasim about national HDs, maybe not , that why E* has beaten them to the punch. Given their delay to launch national HD's I am guessing they uinderestimate the value add this HD will offer them.
> The spaceway satellites should have had Conus HD capacity, give me a break with all of these HD locals, people can use an antenna to get locals, they can't get national geographic, scifiHD ect. with an antenna.


talking about Hidef now....

nothing yet...


----------



## Hdhead

We want 150 in hi-def.


----------



## dedalus_00

People want same content they're watching now, but in Hi-Def


----------



## MikeR7

Dolly sent him an e-Mail


----------



## dedalus_00

Any channel with an audience in SD, will have an audience in HD


----------



## Sirshagg

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I will NOT watch DoD if it's not in HD. God, I'm an HD SNOB!


:up:


----------



## jcurrier31

465 on thread WOW!! Lovin the new server


----------



## markymouse

No price increases as of now.........


----------



## Hdhead

The channels are coming! Oh really


----------



## EricRobins

MikeR7 said:


> Dolly sent him an e-Mail


The cloned sheep?


----------



## MikeR7

Pay HD providers too much already.


----------



## dedalus_00

MikeR7 said:


> Dolly sent him an e-Mail


He was talking about excited folks e-mailing about HD tennis


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Chase

great HiDef - great lineup

channels you watch in standard def were going to give you in HD

Hows that for specific...


----------



## harsh

MikeR7 said:


> DOD - Content world has not supported it.


And this is somehow magically on topic?

Somewhere along the line, someone decided to infuse the thread with reports from the investor's presentation. Anyone who listened to the presentation yesterday from Mr. Palkovic would know that there was nothing definitive about the HD launch date other than it seems to be running behind schedule by about half a month.


----------



## MikeR7

EricRobins said:


> The cloned sheep?


No, Dolly the Tennis channel fan:lol:


----------



## gene1138

Didn't take the opportunity to say it's coming tomorrow. Yet at least


----------



## MikeR7

harsh said:


> And this is somehow magically on topic?
> 
> Somewhere along the line, someone decided to infuse the thread with reports from the investor's presentation. Anyone who listened to the presentation yesterday from Mr. Palkovic would know that there was nothing definitive about the HD launch date other than it seems to be running behind schedule by about half a month.


:lol:


----------



## gslater

489 viewing now. Way to go!


----------



## GenoV

harsh said:


> Anyone who listened to the presentation yesterday from Mr. Palkovic would know that there was nothing definitive about the HD launch date other than it seems to be running behind schedule by about half a month.


Oh really???.....according to whom??


----------



## BWELL316

Incremental capital. It's almost nap time...

Maybe not spend it on ads with Jessica Simpson and Charlie Sheen talking about HD programming they don't have 6 months in advance?


----------



## Bubba1987

You would think at least one analyst would ask about the problems with D10. That is such a vital piece of hardware, and one about which D* just issued a financial statement. Mind boggling it has not come up.


----------



## bw1605

whats on 489?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

:icon_lame Comcast :icon_lame


----------



## markymouse

over


----------



## MikeR7

end of conference


----------



## Hdhead

That's it folks! Conference is over.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Bubba1987 said:


> You would think at least one analyst would ask about the problems with D10. That is such a vital piece of hardware, and one about which D* just issued a financial statement. Mind boggling it has not come up.


exactly

bla bla bla bla bla

I should have played buz word bingo

interview over!


----------



## harsh

GenoV said:


> Oh really???.....according to whom??


The big clue was "presentation yesterday from Mr. Palkovic".


----------



## gslater

bw1605 said:


> whats on 489?


489 people viewing this thread. Saw it climb to 505 at one point.


----------



## dedalus_00

And it's OVER... pretty lame altogether.


----------



## DeanPSUpa

bw1605 said:


> whats on 489?


meant that 489 people were viewing the thread, not what was on channel 489


----------



## buckeyeb

Content providers not charging DTV more to carry HD.


----------



## PersMD

bw1605 said:


> whats on 489?


That's how many were viewing this thread. It's now 505.. was.


----------



## Ken984

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Doesn't he understand the the enthusiasim about national HDs, maybe not , that why E* has beaten them to the punch. Given their delay to launch national HD's I am guessing they uinderestimate the value add this HD will offer them.
> The spaceway satellites should have had Conus HD capacity, give me a break with all of these HD locals, people can use an antenna to get locals, they can't get national geographic, scifiHD ect. with an antenna.


Spaceways were never intended to do national beams, extremely inefficient.They have phased array antennas that are made for sending many small spots. They were intended for internet service when they were ordered and designed, and obviously they are serviceable for tv signals but I don't think they will ever order any more designed like this.


----------



## mplinsme

Wow! Over 500 viewing. Good to know I am not the only one obssesing about the new HD channels :lol: 

1st time post, BTW


----------



## jrodfoo

I guess set your alarms for 6:00am est. and we'll see


----------



## mndwalsh

should have started a collection and sent eaglePC to ask some questions


----------



## ivoaraujo

So we are still left in the dark about when D* will flip the switch - way to go Chase


----------



## BWELL316

So um, basically, ya know, I just spent over an half and hour, ya know, umm, ya know, waiting for this guy to mention umm, ya know hd, and he didn't really, ya know, talk about, umm, ya know, umm, it that much. I did ya know, find out some, um, ya know, interesting, ya know, info on things like ya know, Passions, and ya know, incremental capital, ya know. 

30 minutes of my life I never get back, ya know?:lol:


----------



## Hdhead

Uh..Uh..Uhh Earl we are approaching 6000. What gives?


----------



## GenoV

harsh said:


> The big clue was "presentation yesterday from Mr. Palkovic".


He never spoke those words...


----------



## gene1138

Bummer. Nothing official. 

Ya know thinking about it. Do you think with the spot beam problem on D10 they might be holding off going live with the sat unitl they exhaust all possibility of fixing the problem? Would they want to be troubleshooting on a sat that is live if they could just hold off for a bit and delay the new channels?


----------



## ivoaraujo

BWELL316 said:


> So um, basically, ya know, I just spent over an half and hour, ya know, umm, ya know, waiting for this guy to mention umm, ya know hd, and he didn't really, ya know, talk about, umm, ya know, umm, it that much. I did ya know, find out some, um, ya know, interesting, ya know, info on things like ya know, Passions, and ya know, incremental capital, ya know.
> 
> 30 minutes of my life I never get back, ya know?:lol:


!rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## BWELL316

gene1138 said:


> Bummer. Nothing official.
> 
> Ya know thinking about it. Do you think with the spot beam problem on D10 they might be holding off going live with the sat unitl they exhaust all possibility of fixing the problem? Would they want to be troubleshooting on a sat that is live if they could just hold off for a bit and delay the new channels?


You will not blaspheme here!!!

Ya know?:hurah:


----------



## jrodfoo

tension you can cut with a knife


----------



## MikeR7

T-16:02 to new HD


----------



## dedalus_00

gene1138 said:


> Bummer. Nothing official.
> 
> Ya know thinking about it. Do you think with the spot beam problem on D10 they might be holding off going live with the sat unitl they exhaust all possibility of fixing the problem? Would they want to be troubleshooting on a sat that is live if they could just hold off for a bit and delay the new channels?


YOU sir, are a buzzkill... I think given that they have made a statement that it will not materially affect the delivery of new HDs and the company line continues to be the 19th, I would be suprised if they delay the new channels past tomorrow.


----------



## TexasTodd

BWELL316 said:


> So um, basically, ya know, I just spent over an half and hour, ya know, umm, ya know, waiting for this guy to mention umm, ya know hd, and he didn't really, ya know, talk about, umm, ya know, umm, it that much. I did ya know, find out some, um, ya know, interesting, ya know, info on things like ya know, Passions, and ya know, incremental capital, ya know.
> 
> 30 minutes of my life I never get back, ya know?:lol:


Post of the month right there. :hurah:


----------



## PoitNarf

Hdhead said:


> Uh..Uh..Uhh Earl we are approaching 6000. What gives?


And the problem with that is?


----------



## Sirshagg

mplinsme said:


> Wow! Over 500 viewing. Good to know I am not the only one obssesing about the new HD channels :lol:
> 
> 1st time post, BTW


:welcome_s


----------



## gene1138

dedalus_00 said:


> YOU sir, are a buzzkill...


Nah just a realist.


----------



## Sirshagg

ivoaraujo said:


> So we are still left in the dark about when D* will flip the switch - way to go Chase


If they don't do it tomorrow they might as well close the call centers since they are all trained that it start tomorrow and everyone and their mother will be calling to ask why it's not on already.


----------



## buckeyeb

Hdhead said:


> Uh..Uh..Uhh Earl we are approaching 6000. What gives?


I think Earl may have meant 300 *pages* not *posts!*


----------



## harsh

GenoV said:


> He never spoke those words...


And I didn't put them in quotes. He said something to the effect of the new packages by the middle of October.


----------



## harsh

dedalus_00 said:


> YOU sir, are a buzzkill... I think given that they have made a statement that it will not materially affect the delivery of new HDs and the company line continues to be the 19th, I would be suprised if they delay the new channels past tomorrow.


Someone also made a statement that the Sea Launch failure would not affect the HD rollout plans before they had a chance to completely evaluate the situation.


----------



## jrodfoo

it still says mid september on their new HD site and in the FAQ. So I am sticking with that until otherwise.


----------



## harsh

jrodfoo said:


> it still says mid september on their new HD site and in the FAQ.


Which is probably the most direct statement from DIRECTV about what is going on. Many of the other dates have been inferred from "reliable sources" and failure to deny other rumors.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.

Anyway their will be some shows I would like to see in HD

Sci-FI: battle star galatica, stargate Atlantis, etc
BIG TEN NETWORK - OSU football, watching Michigan loose to Appalachian state in HD (too late for that, but maybe they will have a repeat)

USA 4400

I will surely watch the discovery channels more (TLC, science, animal planet and discovery) 

National geographic HD will be a good one also to check out for a little while anyway.

Heck 5 years from now everything we watch would be HD and all of this will be moot


----------



## HDTVFreak07

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.
> 
> Anyway their will be some shows I would like to see in HD
> 
> Sci-FI: battle star galatica, stargate Atlantis, etc
> BIG TEN NETWORK - OSU football, watching Michigan loose to Appalachian state in HD (too late for that, but maybe they will have a repeat)
> 
> USA 4400
> 
> I will surely watch the discovery channels more (TLC, science, animal planet and discovery)
> 
> National geographic HD will be a good one also to check out for a little while anyway.
> 
> Heck 5 years from now everything we watch would be HD and all of this will be moot


20 years from now, everybody will say, "What is HD? We got hologram!"


----------



## fleadog99

moot or mooooo! point.


----------



## GenoV

harsh said:


> He said something to the effect of the new packages by the middle of October.


Thank you.

That's a far cry from - 'running behind schedule by about half a month'


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

fleadog99 said:


> moot or mooooo! point.


----------



## Alan Gordon

kevinwalton said:


> How about downloading local forcast on The Weather Channel to our hard drives so we dont have to watch the national forcast on the 8's


I'd really like that. VOD I would actually be interested in...

~Alan


----------



## Alan Gordon

oldfantom said:


> Rain fade seems to be something I see almost every afternoon here in Houston when we get our near daily afternoon heat shower. OK so the heat showers aren't everyday, but they are pretty frequent. The rain fade is a given right before the shower hits the house. My normal signal strength is in the 90's. No trees in the LOS just heavy storms. Love that Slimline.


While not every day, I have the same issue as well (most every time it rains).

We've been in a drought the last few years, so it's not as frequent as it used to be...

~Alan


----------



## ivoaraujo

"So Mr. President, how is the company doing?"
Chase says " huh,huh, you know, huh, you know, etc."
Thank you for your time Mr. President


----------



## DeanPSUpa

ivoaraujo said:


> "So Mr. President, how is the company doing?"
> Chase says " huh,huh, you know, huh, you know, etc."
> Thank you for your time Mr. President


At least Chase could probably say the word NUCLEAR.


----------



## mp7501

Wasn't VOD with D* supposed to go live in July 07?


----------



## iamcasacnu

So what's the real deal here folks...the D* forum is saying Oct. now....


We need some solid answers (or at least a sound and plausible 99% sure hypothesis)


----------



## jash

i hear the east coast folks can see something. i cannot on the west. can anyone confirm?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Photo: MGM Announces High Definition Channel for U.S. Debut MGM HD to Launch on DIRECTV This Fall
Tuesday September 18, 9:00 am ET

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/070918/latu066.html?.v=101


----------



## mp7501

I called sunday september 16 and yesterday september 17 and both times CSR's at D* have told me September 19, 2007.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.
> 
> Anyway their will be some shows I would like to see in HD
> 
> Sci-FI: battle star galatica, stargate Atlantis, etc
> BIG TEN NETWORK - OSU football, watching Michigan loose to Appalachian state in HD (too late for that, but maybe they will have a repeat)
> 
> USA 4400
> 
> I will surely watch the discovery channels more (TLC, science, animal planet and discovery)
> 
> National geographic HD will be a good one also to check out for a little while anyway.
> 
> Heck 5 years from now everything we watch would be HD and all of this will be moot


I am exactly the opposite - I find myself watching stuff on HDNet Movies & TNTHD that I previously didn't watch, and I no longer watch shows that I used to really like because they aren't in HD yet. I think part of it is that I don't like a stretched picture, and it makes me sad to see the wasted space of a pillar box. What really makes me shake my head is an SD letter box show that is then stuffed into a pillar box - that's really what I want to see - my 50" screen being dramatically reduced by huge black bars on all 4 sides. :nono2:


----------



## ivoaraujo

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Photo: MGM Announces High Definition Channel for U.S. Debut MGM HD to Launch on DIRECTV This Fall
> Tuesday September 18, 9:00 am ET
> 
> http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/070918/latu066.html?.v=101


"While the MGM HD channel heralds the studio's first foray into domestic channel operations, the MGM channel is currently available in nearly 120 countries across the globe, including an MGM HD channel in Poland which launched last year."

How did Poland get HD Channel before us?


----------



## Alan Gordon

LarryFlowers said:


> Nearly 13 years (Thanksgiving this year) with DirecTV and I have never had a bad experience with a CSR, never had a single warranty issue that wasn't resolved, never been treated anything but fairly, and althoguh I wish it was cheaper (more money for more toys) I do feel it is worth what I pay for it.


I've had experiences with DirecTV where the CSR didn't know what they were talking about...

One of whom a few weeks ago informed me that my deactivated HR20-100 was deactivated even though I was seeing programming on it (it was deactivated, but I had it unplugged when it was originally deactivated...whoops!), so she informed me that I was seeing Cable TV on my receiver... and not DirecTV, I informed her that Cable TV wasn't available in my area, and she informed me that it didn't matter (I didn't even bring up the fact that the channels were on the same channel numbers...

I also had one last year who told me that DirecTV was not giving any deals on the HR20... and told me that if I heard about it on SatelliteGuys.us or TiVoCommunity.com to not believe it because people lie on the internet! 

That being said, while I've had bad experiences with DirecTV where the people didn't know what they were talking about, I have had nothing but positive experiences with the CSRs in general... something I can't say for every company... Pegasus anyone?! 

~Alan


----------



## PersMD

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.
> 
> Anyway their will be some shows I would like to see in HD
> 
> Sci-FI: battle star galatica, stargate Atlantis, etc
> BIG TEN NETWORK - OSU football, watching Michigan loose to Appalachian state in HD (too late for that, but maybe they will have a repeat)
> 
> USA 4400
> 
> I will surely watch the discovery channels more (TLC, science, animal planet and discovery)
> 
> National geographic HD will be a good one also to check out for a little while anyway.
> 
> *Heck 5 years from now everything we watch would be HD and all of this will be moot*


5 years from now HD will probably be obsolete. But, we'll still be in a thread like this waiting for the holographic channels to come on line...


----------



## Alan Gordon

habudab said:


> *What channels do i need to add to my favorites for our new HD line-up *


All of them... or wait until tomorrow when you can actually add the specific channels to your Favorites list. 

~Alan


----------



## MikeR7

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.
> 
> Anyway their will be some shows I would like to see in HD
> 
> Sci-FI: battle star galatica, stargate Atlantis, etc
> BIG TEN NETWORK - OSU football, watching Michigan loose to Appalachian state in HD (too late for that, but maybe they will have a repeat)
> 
> USA 4400
> 
> I will surely watch the discovery channels more (TLC, science, animal planet and discovery)
> 
> National geographic HD will be a good one also to check out for a little while anyway.
> 
> Heck 5 years from now everything we watch would be HD and all of this will be moot


Alfred - Five years from now these images will be transmitted directly to your brain and you will be interactive with them, so it will be 3D and sensual. So enjoy this feeble HD right now, not worrying about 5 years from now. :lol:


----------



## Smthkd

Wow! We need HD and Quick!! This thread went from "I can't wait for all the new HD channels....to.....Look! A D* Employee, KILL HIM!!!


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

ivoaraujo said:


> "While the MGM HD channel heralds the studio's first foray into domestic channel operations, the MGM channel is currently available in nearly 120 countries across the globe, including an MGM HD channel in Poland which launched last year."
> 
> How did Poland get HD Channel before us?


Exactly my point regarding DirecTV's sloooooooow response to getting nationwide HD. They can make up for lost time this week (hopefully), but their history thus far, they are behind E* and many cable outlets (and Poland and much of the 3rd world!)


----------



## Alan Gordon

muzzymate said:


> Wow... My account really went for a ride in the past month.
> 
> 09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18
> 09/18/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $3.33 $0.18
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-4.33 $-0.24
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.33 $-0.40
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $7.33 $0.40
> 09/06/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-7.33 $-0.40


Mine still says HD Access, $9.99... no subtracting the charge and adding it back... nothing out of the ordinary whatsoever...

~Alan


----------



## syphix

Man, on the D* forums, they're either feast:


> I have a friend that is an executive for Directv. He told me just now at 11:30 AM EST that the new HD channels will definitely be on at 6AM EST 9/19!!!
> 
> It is true. Testing is over!!!!
> 
> My friend will not give me any more details.....just that they will release about 70 new HD channels tomorrow.


...or famine:


> yes you are correct. ther eis no set date. i just talked to a supervisor ther eis no set date. there are some problems and in most likely the new channels will not be out until late novemeber. their target date is the end of the year for at least 100 channels the sept 19th date was a target date but they have confimed it will not be released until sometime later beginning after mid october at the earlest. this was discussed yesterday at a conference at merrill lynch.
> 
> ...know one knows why they are telling customers what is going on. i know one thing its not going to be tomorrow. i did speak to somebody who is on the ball at direct and she is a good csr and she stated what she knows is that they are having problems and the channels will not appear at least until med oct or by the end of the year. the higher ups do not want to upset losing customers and are stalling they feel is the better way to advise customer rather then lose them. they do have the satalite in place but there are problems if they roll out the channels. they told the reps not to say anythign tot he customers until later int he week to confirm that there are issues .


WHICH IS IT??

I'm really not one to push D*, but they need to release SOME channels tomorrow/this week to disspell worries about the bird...any later and INVESTORS are gonna start to panic..not just us!


----------



## Alan Gordon

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


>


A "moooo" point.

It doesn't matter... it's what cows think...

~Alan


----------



## Sirshagg

ivoaraujo said:


> "So Mr. President, how is the company doing?"
> Chase says " huh,huh, you know, huh, you know, etc."
> Thank you for your time Mr. President


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Juppers

syphix said:


> Man, on the D* forums, they're either feast:
> 
> ...or famine:
> 
> WHICH IS IT??
> 
> I'm really not one to push D*, but they need to release SOME channels tomorrow/this week to disspell worries about the bird...any later and INVESTORS are gonna start to panic..not just us!


I would give more credibility to the first one. The second one says things they just plain aren't true. There was no such thing discussed yesterday at the Merril Lynch conference.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Alan Gordon said:


> A "moooo" point.
> 
> It doesn't matter... it's what cows think...
> 
> ~Alan


:icon_stup

:uglyhamme

:dance01:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Alan Gordon said:


> A "moooo" point.
> 
> It doesn't matter... it's what cows think...
> 
> ~Alan


Friends... :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.


I must agree with this.


----------



## hearth

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> The funny thing about all of this HD anticipation, I really don't watch those new stations too much anyway. I think I am more excited about the idea of having all of these new stations more I will be once I have them.


I think that I will fall in the same boat. I watch this forum all day long waiting for the new channels to arrive. However, I don't know why, as there is not a single channel in the initial rollout that I am going to be watching regularly.

The 3 channels that will most impact me: USA HD, SciFi HD, and WWE 24/7 on VOD/DOD.

The rest is just noise to me (for now, anyway).

Don


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

it's a moo point... like a cows opinion... it doesn't matter....... it's moo


----------



## LameLefty

hearth said:


> I think that I will fall in the same boat. I watch this forum all day long waiting for the new channels to arrive. However, I don't know why, as there is not a single channel in the initial rollout that I am going to be watching regularly.
> 
> The 3 channels that will most impact me: USA HD, SciFi HD, and WWE 24/7 on VOD/DOD.
> 
> The rest is just noise to me (for now, anyway).
> 
> Don


And this(*), folks, is how a mob mentality forms . . . 

(*) Not singling you out there, brother - just pointing out how easy it is to be swept up in excitement/mania/whatever.


----------



## AacidusX

i guess we can wait till the weekend...


----------



## dbsdave

opinions are really swinging toward tomorrow being doubtful now......I wonder what crs will say tomorrow


----------



## markymouse

jash said:


> i hear the east coast folks can see something. i cannot on the west. can anyone confirm?


I'm in the eastern time zone and nothing has changed as of yet.

still waiting


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

LameLefty said:


> And this(*), folks, is how a mob mentality forms . . .
> 
> (*) Not singling you out there, brother - just pointing out how easy it is to be swept up in excitement/mania/whatever.


Lefty, you still tracking the bird, has it settled in its final location?


----------



## Indiana627

Did anyone read this at the other forum? Someone from Time Warner corporate said there was an equipment problem at D* that will affect the TW HD channesl (CNN, TBS, etc.). Not sure how legit this is. And don't get this confused with Time Warner Cable as I originally did.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...s-like-some-time-warner-channels-delayed.html


----------



## Sirshagg

AacidusX said:


> i guess we can wait till the weekend...


What's this weekend talk???

T O M O R R O W!


----------



## Sirshagg

Indiana627 said:


> Did anyone read this at the other forum? Someone from Time Warner corporate said there was an equipment problem at D* that will affect the TW HD channesl (CNN, TBS, etc.). Not sure how legit this is. And don't get this confused with Time Warner Cable as I originally did.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...s-like-some-time-warner-channels-delayed.html


FUD


----------



## lovswr

I don't have anything to add. I just wanted to make sure that I can later say I was part of this monster thread.


----------



## LameLefty

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Lefty, you still tracking the bird, has it settled in its final location?


No new TLE the last time I checked (a minute ago). Spaceway 2 has had two updates since the day D10's was updated, and Spaceway 1 has had 1 update. But nothing new for D10.

Be that as it may, I expect any new TLE will merely show a tiny change in position and a reduced eccentricity and inclination as the vehicle settles into it's operational slot.


----------



## LameLefty

Sirshagg said:


> FUD


Always consider the source.


----------



## AacidusX

Sirshagg said:


> What's this weekend talk???
> 
> T O M O R R O W!


lol :lol:

i've been waiting and waiting, it doesnt really matter to me anymore. im disillusioned...


----------



## cnmsales

dbsdave said:


> opinions are really swinging toward tomorrow being doubtful now......I wonder what crs will say tomorrow


Opinions in official opinions or opinions as in people on this board? Of the later then it doesn't matter what the opinion is. If D* plans to launch tomorrow they will.


----------



## noneroy

Sirshagg said:


> What's this weekend talk???
> 
> T O M O R R O W!


/agree.

We've not heard Earl. I'm considering this a good thing. If it wasn't coming tomorrow, I think he'd have chimed in by now.


----------



## PoitNarf

dbsdave said:


> opinions are really swinging toward tomorrow being doubtful now......I wonder what crs will say tomorrow


I will be genuinely shocked if the new channels don't come online by mid afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Gordon

AirRocker said:


> Friends... :lol:


Yeah, I say "moo point" a LOT!!

~Alan


----------



## jash

markymouse said:


> I'm in the eastern time zone and nothing has changed as of yet.
> 
> still waiting


can you check for any signals on the new transponders in your setup/test signal strength menu?

thx


----------



## purtman

I thought CNN and TBS had already switched over.


----------



## dlott

Take it or not, but just got off the phone scheduling a service call to have my dish realigned with a level two Tech CSR and he said the HD channels are coming online tomorrow. I ask him are you sure? He said I am positive. They are definitely going online tomorrow.


----------



## Bubba1987

dlott said:


> Take it or not, but just got off the phone scheduling a service call to have my dish realigned with a level two Tech CSR and he said the HD channels are coming online tomorrow. I ask him are you sure? He said I am positive. They are definitely going online tomorrow.


At least the CSRs are consistent. That is in of itself rare, but may also lend some credibility at this point.


----------



## markymouse

jash said:


> can you check for any signals on the new transponders in your setup/test signal strength menu?
> 
> thx


Transponders on 103b all lit. My lowest signal is 89.


----------



## noneroy

dlott said:


> Take it or not, but just got off the phone scheduling a service call to have my dish realigned with a level two Tech CSR and he said the HD channels are coming online tomorrow. I ask him are you sure? He said I am positive. They are definitely going online tomorrow.


I've noticed D* doesn't give firm dates for things unless they are sure. It's normally a month or quarter for things going live. The fact they give us a hard/fast date makes me think it's legit.


----------



## Indiana627

noneroy said:


> /agree.
> 
> We've not heard Earl. I'm considering this a good thing. If it wasn't coming tomorrow, I think he'd have chimed in by now.


He's probably home enjoying all the new HD with his engineering card D* gave him as early Christmas present.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

dlott said:


> Take it or not, but just got off the phone scheduling a service call to have my dish realigned with a level two Tech CSR and he said the HD channels are coming online tomorrow. I ask him are you sure? He said I am positive. They are definitely going online tomorrow.


I talked to a technical support person this morning who said she has a memo that new stations are coming online tommorow.

I had changed some of my programming recenlty and their system messed me up, I was not getting DVR function, and not getting showtime HD and some over charges billings. They are clearly going through a lot of system upgrades now that has things messed up a bit. She got me staightened out and said my billing fix should be fixed in the next 3 days or so.


----------



## fattyjeff

I just received an automated call from Directv asking to "press 1 if I have confirmed that my b-band converters are installed" because we are launching 70 new hd channels very soon. 

... they are close

First post, btw


----------



## ivoaraujo

fattyjeff said:


> I just received an automated call from Directv asking to "press 1 if I have confirmed that my b-band converters are installed" because we are launching 70 new hd channels very soon.
> 
> ... they are close
> 
> First post, btw


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

fattyjeff said:


> I just received an automated call from Directv asking to "press 1 if I have confirmed that my b-band converters are installed" because we are launching 70 new hd channels very soon.
> 
> ... they are close
> 
> First post, btw


:welcome_s


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

someone congratulate me on hitting 200 posts !!! :joy:


----------



## cygnusloop

AirRocker said:


> someone gratulate me on hitting 200 posts !!! :joy:


gratulations. :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson

fattyjeff said:


> I just received an automated call from Directv asking to "press 1 if I have confirmed that my b-band converters are installed" because we are launching 70 new hd channels very soon.
> 
> ... they are close
> 
> First post, btw


There is that word SOON again I am really getting to hate that word


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

cygnusloop said:


> gratulations. :lol:


now someone con me... lol


----------



## JDubbs413

I predict the new channels will be on by the time the majority of us wake up tomorrow. Okay well, at leas the ones that don't stay up all night. =]


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

cygnusloop said:


> gratulations. :lol:


edited post... so i don't look like a complete moron... lol


----------



## dedalus_00

MikeR7 said:


> Alfred - Five years from now these images will be transmitted directly to your brain and you will be interactive with them, so it will be 3D and sensual. So enjoy this feeble HD right now, not worrying about 5 years from now. :lol:


Considering that is has taken well over 5 years for HDTV to become commonplace, chances are whatever technology will be replacing it is already in the works, and will be further off than merely five years. Holographic smellovision will have to wait, I'm afraid.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

cygnusloop said:


> gratulations. :lol:


i went too a goot skool.. i pwomise!


----------



## HDTVFreak07

dedalus_00 said:


> Considering that is has taken well over 5 years for HDTV to become commonplace, chances are whatever technology will be replacing it is already in the works, and will be further off than merely five years. Holographic smellovision will have to wait, I'm afraid.


Smellovision? Yikes! I do NOT want to smell fart during a movie!


----------



## Sirshagg

AirRocker said:


> now someone con me... lol


Conulations!


----------



## Steve Robertson

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Smellovision? Yikes! I do NOT want to smell fart during a movie!


I agree but I bet Giada smells prety good


----------



## Alan Gordon

JDubbs413 said:


> I predict the new channels will be on by the time the majority of us wake up tomorrow. Okay well, at leas the ones that don't stay up all night. =]


I'll probably get off work around 2:00 A.M. tonight, go home, grab a bite to eat, relax a little, get a couple hours of sleep and hit the chat room before the channels go live... 

~Alan


----------



## ivoaraujo

Steve Robertson said:


> I agree but I bet Giada smells prety good


That's just wrong!!!!:nono:


----------



## ccr1958

i predict 3am eastern on 9-19


----------



## Alan Gordon

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Smellovision? Yikes! I do NOT want to smell fart during a movie!


For this reason, "Dumb & Dumber" will not be available in "Smellovision." "Slither" either! 

~Alan


----------



## LameLefty

ivoaraujo said:


> That's just wrong!!!!:nono:


Wrong in general? Or just wrong for THIS forum?


----------



## syphix

From "The DIRECTV Group, Inc. at Merrill Lynch Media Fall Preview" webcast from yesterday; Michael Palkovic, Chief Financial Officer speaking:
http://www.syphix.com/hdupate1.mp3 (806kb)



> "...we're going to launch, in the next 30 days, with roughly 70 channels, growing that over the next, uh...3...well I guess 60-90 days up to 100 channels on about year end."


----------



## Hdhead

Steve Robertson said:


> I agree but I bet Giada smells prety good


Steve, your obsession with Giada is blatant. What are you going to do when you actually see her in 1080i. :eek2:


----------



## djstough

Hdhead said:


> Steve, your obsession with Giada is blatant. What are you going to do when you actually see her in 1080i. :eek2:


Probably wait for 1080p!


----------



## FeelForce1

:lol: :grin:


Hdhead said:


> Steve, your obsession with Giada is blatant. What are you going to do when you actually see her in 1080i. :eek2:


Scratch n Sniff!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Hdhead said:


> Steve, your obsession with Giada is blatant. What are you going to do when you actually see her in 1080i. :eek2:


Wait for "Smellovision"...

~Alan


----------



## sportshermit

ccr1958 said:


> i predict 3am eastern on 9-19


I predict something borderline stupid such 9:19:19 on 9/19.


----------



## AacidusX

Steve Robertson said:


> I agree but I bet Giada smells prety good


man, again with the giada, she has a big head for that body of hers. just sayin'


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Perhaps all the secrecy is to prevent Osa Bin Ladin from getting a whiff of when all the new HD channels go on-line.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Alan Gordon said:


> Wait for "Smellovision"...
> 
> ~Alan


Exactly


----------



## Mike4AU

Part of me wishes that D* would not flip the switch for another few weeks...just so I could continue to stay tuned to this thread. You guys are a riot! My anxiety of waiting for the new HD channels was reduced because of the humor herein.

D*, bring 'em on!!!


----------



## swirl_junkie

AacidusX said:


> man, again with the giada, she has a big head for that body of hers. just sayin'


Would you rather she have a big body to match?


----------



## MikeR7

T-16:37 to new HD


----------



## ccr1958

sportshermit said:


> I predict something borderline stupid such 9:19:19 on 9/19.


is that 21:19:19 or 09:19:19 :lol:


----------



## ivoaraujo

LameLefty said:


> Wrong in general? Or just wrong for THIS forum?


Wrong in General


----------



## AacidusX

swirl_junkie said:


> Would you rather she have a big body to match?


well, in certain areas maybe


----------



## mndwalsh

Hdhead said:


> Steve, your obsession with Giada is blatant. What are you going to do when you actually see her in 1080i. :eek2:


are we getting smellavision with this launch?? Do you need your blue light on to get this?


----------



## Hdhead

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Perhaps all the secrecy is to prevent Osa Bin Ladin from getting a whiff of when all the new HD channels go on-line.


Rumor has it he had a 5-lnb dish installed at his cave entrance yesterday. He has a crush on Christine Amenpour! :hurah:


----------



## FeelForce1

Hdhead said:


> Rumor has it he had a 5-lnb dish installed at his cave entrance yesterday. He has a crush on Christine Amenpour! :hurah:


 Hairy Pits


----------



## bnglbill

Steve Robertson said:


> I agree but I bet Giada smells prety good


I bet she smells like Italian food


----------



## jburroughs

FeelForce1 said:


> Hairy Pits


any relation to Brad Pitt?


----------



## FeelForce1

jburroughs said:


> any relation to Brad Pitt?


Just like Kevin Bacon...Everyone's related:lol: :lol:


----------



## MikeR

HD Channels will be here when Eagle says they will be here.


----------



## markrubi

AacidusX said:


> man, again with the giada, she has a big head for that body of hers. just sayin'


The camera adds 10 pounds. It's just her big hair. ALso her Grandpappy produce the move Flash Gordon back in the day.. It was on just last week.


----------



## garydean

Alan Gordon said:


> For this reason, "Dumb & Dumber" will not be available in "Smellovision." "Slither" either!
> 
> ~Alan


Don't forget "Blazing Saddles"!


----------



## FeelForce1

garydean said:


> Don't forget "Blazing Saddles"!


"Sounds you boys have had enough!":grin: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blackice_WV

Hdhead said:


> Steve, your obsession with Giada is blatant. What are you going to do when you actually see her in 1080i. :eek2:


Giada is exquisite at any resolution. I'm convinced that is impossible for her to look anything less than spectacular.


----------



## russelle777

MikeR said:


> HD Channels will be here when Eagle says they will be here.


I heard Eagle gave up and switched to dish.... :lol:


----------



## fleadog99

What's up with her teeth, it looks like she has twice the amount of teeth as normal.


----------



## Hdhead

Blackice_WV said:


> Giada is exquisite at any resolution. I'm convinced that is impossible for her to look anything less than spectacular.


Wow! Obsesions abound. She is molto bello in my book too!


----------



## lwilli201

russelle777 said:


> I heard Eagle gave up and switched to dish.... :lol:


I think that Eagel, after watching the signal meter for 103b for 3 days, has turned to stone.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Blackice_WV said:


> Giada is exquisite at any resolution. I'm convinced that is impossible for her to look anything less than spectacular.


Very well put.


----------



## russelle777

With all the new channels we have coming, maybe we will get cooking with milfs...???


----------



## DarkAudit

Blackice_WV said:


> Giada is exquisite at any resolution. I'm convinced that is impossible for her to look anything less than spectacular.


+1


----------



## BudShark

Wow - this thread has turned into a train wreck.

We are going to have to split it again...


----------



## PTopo

I had to google Giada, never heard of her. She's on the Food Network right now.


----------



## Steve Robertson

russelle777 said:


> With all the new channels we have coming, maybe we will get cooking with milfs...???


Wow now that would be a good cooking show.


----------



## bnglbill

Just got off the phone with D realignment scheduled for tomorrow. He said first HD roll out 35 channels 6am tomorrow then more in October.


----------



## MikeR

lwilli201 said:


> I think that Eagel, after watching the signal meter for 103b for 3 days, has turned to stone.


Has Eagle been seen since the Emmy party?

I believe he is watching the new HD with Paris, the new HDTV supplied and a engineering card.


----------



## azarby

Mike4AU said:


> Part of me wishes that D* would not flip the switch for another few weeks...just so I could continue to stay tuned to this thread. You guys are a riot! My anxiety of waiting for the new HD channels was reduced because of the humor herein.
> 
> D*, bring 'em on!!!


That's what you get when you have a lot of people with too much time on their hands.


----------



## purtman

ivoaraujo said:


> That's just wrong!!!!:nono:


Geez, if Steve sees Giada in HD, he may go from East Walpole, MA to Walpole (there's a big prison there). :lol:


----------



## garydean

BudShark said:


> We are going to have to split it again...


We're anticipating...


----------



## msjcpa

AacidusX said:


> man, again with the giada, she has a big head for that body of hers. just sayin'


She has a head? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## MichaelP

Alan Gordon said:


> For this reason, "Dumb & Dumber" will not be available in "Smellovision." "Slither" either!


Or "Blazing Saddles."

Regards,
Michael


----------



## habudab

*do we know what 35 channels will be rolling out???????????????*


----------



## cybervet

OK. This may be a request for useless information, but ...

If I am sitting here watching CNN, and they happen to throw the switch, will it suddenly turn Hi Def ?? Or, would I have to do something like tune off channel and then back?

Just letting the mind wander as I wait for the HD to light up.

I just thought of the old Styx song ... light up and be happy ...


----------



## Hdhead

This thread is in a state of rapid deterioration. If HD doesn't arrive soon we may all be too giddy to notice. :grin:


----------



## russelle777




----------



## Hdhead

russelle777 said:


>


I like the one where she is putting the turkey in the oven better.


----------



## ccr1958

i had to google Giada too....yes she is very nice


----------



## lance30276

hmmm...... i searched giada and got "Georgia Independent Auto Dealers Association" good looking '72 ford pinto, by the way


----------



## mhking

habudab said:


> *do we know what 35 channels will be rolling out???????????????*


Yes.

:icon_cool


----------



## rabi

cybervet said:


> If I am sitting here watching CNN, and they happen to throw the switch, will it suddenly turn Hi Def ?? Or, would I have to do something like tune off channel and then back?


why do people think that a SD program can suddenly turn HD?


----------



## MichaelP

rabi said:


> why do people think that a SD program can suddenly turn HD?


Hey, we were all "there" at one point...

Regards,
Michael


----------



## dedalus_00

russelle777 said:


>


OK - I hope this thread doesn't cross into NSFW territory! Just sayin' because I know I'm not the only one checking this out at work. That being said, someone turn off the stove, because Giada is SMOKIN!!! :eek2:


----------



## FeelForce1

Hdhead said:


> I like the one where she is putting the turkey in the oven better.


She has an oven??


----------



## DCSholtis

russelle777 said:


> With all the new channels we have coming, maybe we will get cooking with milfs...???


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wmschultz

rabi said:


> why do people think that a SD program can suddenly turn HD?


I think he meant if there is a SD channel and an HD equivalent channel and they 
are using the same channel numbers, if one is watching FOOD TV SD and they 
turn on FOOD TV HD, would his receiver autotune to the HD channel right then, or
would he have to do something.

Geez...........Ask for an explanation of the question instead of ripping on someone when YOU didn't understand the question.


----------



## 21hawk

rabi said:


> why do people think that a SD program can suddenly turn HD?


Looks like you must have missed the "Called To Arms" thread.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99394


----------



## habudab

*anybody, anybody,.... bueller.... the 35 channels will be....................??

thanks*


----------



## dedalus_00

russelle777 said:


> With all the new channels we have coming, maybe we will get cooking with milfs...???


I somehow don't think Marc Somers will be the producer on that one, because... well... you know


----------



## dlvh

I love her cinnamon donuts...that she's baking!


----------



## FeelForce1

wmschultz said:


> I think he meant if there is a SD channel and an HD equivalent channel and they
> are using the same channel numbers, if one is watching FOOD TV SD and they
> turn on FOOD TV HD, would his receiver autotune to the HD channel right then, or
> would he have to do something.
> 
> Geez...........Ask for an explanation of the question instead of ripping on someone when YOU didn't understand the question.


:backtotop C'mon Giada is SMOKIN!!!


----------



## purtman

I believe channels will autotune to the HD channel but only if they share the "same" channel. Now we have our locals with both an HD and SD version. If I type in "4" and hit "ENTER", it goes right to the HD version, whereas ESPN has both 73 and 206, the latter being SD. If they put ESPN HD on Ch. 206, it will go to HD first before SD.


----------



## habudab

:nono: And The 35 Channels Will Be


----------



## PoitNarf

Guys, this thread is seriously getting off track. For you new people, this is a family oriented forum, please keep it clean. No more posting pics of food network personalities and similar such things.

:backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop 

Anyway, all signs / rumors / speculation are pointing to tomorrow. Keep talking about that


----------



## purtman

habudab said:


> *anybody, anybody,.... bueller.... the 35 channels will be....................??
> 
> thanks*


I've only seen a partial list that was listed a while back. Can somebody re-post that first group (there were about 10 or so) -- NFL, MHD, National Geographic, ... sorry. I can't remember the rest.


----------



## BudShark

PoitNarf wins - +1 to what he said.


----------



## habudab

*thank You*


----------



## jburroughs

purtman said:


> I've only seen a partial list that was listed a while back. Can somebody re-post that first group (there were about 10 or so) -- NFL, MHD, National Geographic, ... sorry. I can't remember the rest.


The projected list of channels can be found here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## minterca

upnorth said:


> Some just have no clue.
> I am not sure how many times but many where it has been said that there will be two of the same channel the first being the HD version.


Why is it soo hard for a person to get a straight answer on this thread. 
We all know that there will be 2 channels (1 SD, 1 HD) \I believe his question was if I'm watching channel 200 and HD is turned on, what do I do? 
Being that HD will be the first channel of the 2.
If watching channel 200 does the tuner revert to 200-2?


----------



## habudab

*Coming in September:

A&E
Animal Planet
Big Ten Network
CineMax East
CineMax West
CNN
Discovery Channel (simulcast)
Food Network
HBO West
HGTV
History Channel
MHD (MTV)
NFL Network (Full-Time)
Science Channel
Showtime West
Smithsonian Channel
Starz! East
Starz! West
Starz! Edge
Starz! Comedy
Starz! Kids & Family
The Movie Channel East
The National Geographic Channel
TBS
TLC
Versus/Golf*


----------



## Hdhead

PoitNarf said:


> Guys, this thread is seriously getting off track. For you new people, this is a family oriented forum, please keep it clean. No more posting pics of food network personalities and similar such things.
> 
> :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop :backtotop
> 
> Anyway, all signs / rumors / speculation are pointing to tomorrow. Keep talking about that


But the thread title says: D10 Satellite - HD Anticipation and other posts


----------



## loudo

purtman said:


> I believe channels will autotune to the HD channel but only if they share the "same" channel. Now we have our locals with both an HD and SD version. If I type in "4" and hit "ENTER", it goes right to the HD version, whereas ESPN has both 73 and 206, the latter being SD. If they put ESPN HD on Ch. 206, it will go to HD first before SD.


You may need to have "Hide SD Channels" turned on also, from the display menu, to make the HD channel pop up. Guess we will have to see how it works, for sure, after they launch.


----------



## LameLefty

minterca said:


> Why is it soo hard for a person to get a straight answer on this thread.
> We all know that there will be 2 channels (1 SD, 1 HD) \I believe his question was if I'm watching channel 200 and HD is turned on, what do I do?
> Being that HD will be the first channel of the 2.
> If watching channel 200 does the tuner revert to 200-2?


If you're watching CNN on 202 and transponders go live, your tuner will stay exactly where it is. Remember, channels are all VIRTUAL. The Guide data knows that to watch CNN it needs to instruct this tuner to switch to this transponder frequency off that LNB, etc. So all that would happen is the next time you pull up the Guide, you'd see two channel 202. The first one would be HD, the second would be SD, just like it is for locals with MPEG4 HD service.

At least, that's how I understand it will work.


----------



## Sirshagg

russelle777 said:


>


O man, thank you for the pic because i seriously though people were going googoo over someone else I googled last week from one of these threads and I just couldn't believe it. This OTA makes sense.


----------



## Badger

purtman said:


> I've only seen a partial list that was listed a while back. Can somebody re-post that first group (there were about 10 or so) -- NFL, MHD, National Geographic, ... sorry. I can't remember the rest.


I saw the list and I remember HBO, SHOWTIME, CINEMAX, NGC, History, Cartoon, Animal Planet, RSN's and a few others. Not really a lot if you take off the premiums and Rsn's! But hopefully more to come SOON!


----------



## Alan Gordon

habudab said:


> Coming in September:


What are the other nine?

~Alan


----------



## jburroughs

minterca said:


> Why is it soo hard for a person to get a straight answer on this thread.
> We all know that there will be 2 channels (1 SD, 1 HD) \I believe his question was if I'm watching channel 200 and HD is turned on, what do I do?
> Being that HD will be the first channel of the 2.
> If watching channel 200 does the tuner revert to 200-2?


I believe the answer would be no. The new HD channel will be a separate channel, same channel number (little confusing) but different channel. You would have to tune to the new HD channel.


----------



## Sirshagg

habudab said:


> *Coming in September:*
> 
> *A&E*
> *Animal Planet*
> *Big Ten Network*
> *CineMax East*
> *CineMax West*
> *CNN*
> *Discovery Channel (simulcast)*
> *Food Network*
> *HBO West*
> *HGTV*
> *History Channel*
> *MHD (MTV)*
> *NFL Network (Full-Time)*
> *Science Channel*
> *Showtime West*
> *Smithsonian Channel*
> *Starz! East*
> *Starz! West*
> *Starz! Edge*
> *Starz! Comedy*
> *Starz! Kids & Family*
> *The Movie Channel East*
> *The National Geographic Channel*
> *TBS*
> *TLC*
> *Versus/Golf*


Channels I give a darn about in red. Althouh with that much Starz in HD I might have to subscribe.


----------



## red20j

cybervet said:


> OK. This may be a request for useless information, but ...
> 
> If I am sitting here watching CNN, and they happen to throw the switch, will it suddenly turn Hi Def ?? Or, would I have to do something like tune off channel and then back?
> 
> Just letting the mind wander as I wait for the HD to light up.
> 
> I just thought of the old Styx song ... light up and be happy ...


Come on guys, cut him some slack and try actually answering his question.:nono:

You'll have to manually change the channel. So if you watching CNN when the switch is thrown, you'll have to press the channel down button on your remote to switch to the HD feed.


----------



## Standtall29

Well Lets all try to get some rest tonight, Lets get to bed early so we all can be up 6am east Lords will. And if no Hd lets all call D at one time.


----------



## Howie

3am here.


----------



## DCSholtis

red20j said:


> Come on guys, cut him some slack and try actually answering his question.:nono:
> 
> You'll have to manually change the channel. So if you watching CNN when the switch is thrown, you'll have to press the channel down button on your remote to switch to the HD feed.


Following which go into the menu and hide the SD feed from your favorites. (If you so wish...)


----------



## Standtall29

red20j said:


> Come on guys, cut him some slack and try actually answering his question.:nono:
> 
> You'll have to manually change the channel. So if you watching CNN when the switch is thrown, you'll have to press the channel down button on your remote to switch to the HD feed.


Listen we will see it when it comes on. So lets just wait.:nono2:


----------



## Steve Robertson

I blame D* for all this OT Stuff


----------



## Herdfan

Alan Gordon said:


> What are the other nine?


I would guess RSN's.


----------



## minterca

red20j said:


> Come on guys, cut him some slack and try actually answering his question.:nono:
> 
> You'll have to manually change the channel. So if you watching CNN when the switch is thrown, you'll have to press the channel down button on your remote to switch to the HD feed.


Thank you Red for giving a real answer.


----------



## Hdhead

<----------- :backtotop


----------



## Sirshagg

red20j said:


> Come on guys, cut him some slack and try actually answering his question.:nono:
> 
> You'll have to manually change the channel. So if you watching CNN when the switch is thrown, you'll have to press the channel down button on your remote to switch to the HD feed.


:welcome_s Only if you are viewing all channels. Otherwise, if you are viewing a favorites list you will need to add the HD channel to the list too.


----------



## Alan Gordon

habudab said:


> *Coming in September: *


*

A&E
Animal Planet
Big Ten Network
CineMax East
CineMax West
CNN
Discovery Channel (simulcast)
Food Network
HBO West
HGTV
History Channel
MHD (MTV)
NFL Network (Full-Time)
Science Channel
Showtime West
Smithsonian Channel
Starz! East
Starz! West
Starz! Edge
Starz! Comedy
Starz! Kids & Family
The Movie Channel East
The National Geographic Channel
TBS
TLC
Versus/Golf*

Channels I'm looking forward to in red, channels I like having available to me in Blue.

I don't have any Premium channels right now, but I'm glad their adding them for when Free Previews pop up! 

~Alan


----------



## habudab

*I didn't even know we has a starz comedy and kids and family... *


----------



## LameLefty

minterca said:


> Thank you Red for giving a real answer.


Hey, I gave a real answer way up there before he did. See? 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1127129&postcount=5548


----------



## drisner

Sirshagg said:


> Channels I give a darn about in red. Althouh with that much Starz in HD I might have to subscribe.


I almost agree with you on that list, but I would add Animal Planet for Meerkat Manor in HD and Versus for UCLA football games in HD and TBS for the baseball playoffs (and next summer for My Boys and The Bill Engvall Show). Oh yeah, and watching the last few eps of Mad Men in HD on A&E will be nice.

The Starz, TMC, etc. are gravy. Very nice and make it so I might actually watch the movies on them. Right now I have Starz and Cinemax because it doesn't cost very much more after having HBO, Showtime and the Sports Pack. I still find movies hard to watch because their isn't a continuing story from week to week that lets me really get interested in the characters.

Does anybody over 12 watch MTV?


----------



## Juppers

Would like to see SciFiHD sooner than later since their new season is going to start at the end of the month.


----------



## drisner

Juppers said:


> Would like to see SciFiHD sooner than later since their new season is going to start at the end of the month.


Agreed. SG Atlantis is much nicer in HD, but as long as it is HD before the BG movie in November, I'll be happy.

BTW: Torchwood on HDNet is spectacular!


----------



## Hdhead

drisner said:


> I almost agree with you on that list, but I would add Animal Planet for Meerkat Manor in HD and Versus for UCLA football games in HD and TBS for the baseball playoffs (and next summer for My Boys and The Bill Engvall Show). Oh yeah, and watching the last few eps of Mad Men in HD on A&E will be nice.
> 
> The Starz, TMC, etc. are gravy. Very nice and make it so I might actually watch the movies on them. Right now I have Starz and Cinemax because it doesn't cost very much more after having HBO, Showtime and the Sports Pack. I still find movies hard to watch because their isn't a continuing story from week to week that lets me really get interested in the characters.
> 
> Does anybody over 12 watch MTV?


Notice all the subsciption channels so we will upgrade our package. I just added Starz. Those marketing people!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Herdfan said:


> I would guess RSN's.


There have been many posts regarding DirecTV's plans to roll out the "national" HD channels. Most have stated that it would be done in phases.

If DirecTV rolls out 35 channels tomorrow, would they no longer add any more this month, or will DirecTV still be sticking to phases and adding some MPEG4 simulcasts and save some of the channels mentioned as "coming in September" for later in the month?

Hey BSchneider, I understand you can't say much, but if you're lurking, can you tell us if there are any uplinked MPEG4 simulcast channels of currently available MPEG2 HD channels?

~Alan


----------



## Sirshagg

LameLefty said:


> Hey, I gave a real answer way up there before he did. See?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1127129&postcount=5548


Well, you get a


----------



## tgater

drisner said:


> Does anybody over 12 watch MTV?


My sister-in-law and her husband, but then again they suscribe to cable


----------



## Sixto

Seems a little weird that Chase (CEO) wouldn't mention that the first HD channels are coming tomorrow unless there's some legal/financial reason or some marketing reason.

They may be limited in what they can say publicly (because of stock price impact) or they may want a big splash tomorrow (marketing reason).

Seems weird to hold back, but maybe something bad could happen when they hit the switch, and he needs to be 100% cautious and hold back info until it's official.

Sure would have been nice for someone (anyone!) to just ask a simple question: "Chase, you launched a $300M+ satellite, you had a press release on Friday stating that the national channels testing is going well, there are press reports that the satellite will go "live" tomorrow, can you comment?"

We'll see tomorrow ...


----------



## Alan Gordon

drisner said:


> Does anybody over 12 watch MTV?


I like the music videos, but considering MTV is mostly "reality" shows... I don't watch much (I do know people who like some of the "reality"shows that are over 12).

MHD appears to have some good content though...

~Alan


----------



## minterca

LameLefty said:


> Hey, I gave a real answer way up there before he did. See?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1127129&postcount=5548


Sorry lefty. 
Thank you too. 
This forum is a great site for information. There are many people on here that go above and beyond the norm to provide very detailed answers. 
But there are times when others are better off to not respond at all.


----------



## Max_Pauer

Sixto said:


> Seems a little weird that Chase (CEO) wouldn't mention that the first HD channels are coming tomorrow unless there's some legal/financial reason or some marketing reason.
> 
> They may be limited in what they can say publicly (because of stock price impact) or they may want a big splash tomorrow (marketing reason).
> 
> Seems weird to hold back, but maybe something bad could happen when they hit the switch, and he needs to be 100% cautious and hold back info until it's official.
> 
> Sure would have been nice for someone (anyone!) to just ask a simple question: "Chase, you launched a $300M+ satellite, you had a press release on Friday stating that the national channels testing is going well, there are press reports that the satellite will go "live" tomorrow, can you comment?"
> 
> We'll see tomorrow ...


I suspect it is to avoid getting hammered by their stockholders. If he goes public that they are launching several HD channels tomorrow, but then something happens when the switch is hit, then their stock price could take a beating. I suspect they'll be up tomorrow and I am pretty sure also that their lack of publicly announcing anything is a measure to avoid negativity if something goes wrong at the 11th hour.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Sixto said:


> Seems a little weird that Chase (CEO) wouldn't mention that the first HD channels are coming tomorrow unless there's some legal/financial reason or some marketing reason.
> 
> They may be limited in what they can say publicly (because of stock price impact) or they may want a big splash tomorrow (marketing reason).
> 
> Seems weird to hold back, but maybe something bad could happen when they hit the switch, and he needs to be 100% cautious and hold back info until it's official.
> 
> Sure would have been nice for someone (anyone!) to just ask a simple question: "Chase, you launched a $300M+ satellite, you had a press release on Friday stating that the national channels testing is going well, there are press reports that the satellite will go "live" tomorrow, can you comment?"
> 
> We'll see tomorrow ...


I bet you are on to something if the announce it and then have problems maybe the SEC woud be on their case. I think by launching then announcing they set themselves up for little trouble if things go wrong


----------



## FeelForce1

Max_Pauer said:


> I suspect it is to avoid getting hammered by their stockholders. If he goes public that they are launching several HD channels tomorrow, but then something happens when the switch is hit, then their stock price could take a beating. I suspect they'll be up tomorrow and I am pretty sure also that their lack of publicly announcing anything is a measure to avoid negativity if something goes wrong at the 11th hour.


Remeber Bill Gates showcasing his New OS onstage.:lol: :lol:


----------



## drisner

Alan Gordon said:


> MHD appears to have some good content though...


I did not know that MHD had different content from MTV. I just can't imagine Jack**s and its ilk being more attractive in HD. Or is Jack**s even on MTV anymore?

I did forget about Road Rules and Real World when I said over 12; I probably should modify that to be over 25 or so.


----------



## Brandon428

FeelForce1 said:


> Remeber Bill Gates showcasing his New OS onstage.:lol: :lol:


lol.....WHAT A MORON!:lol:


----------



## dedalus_00

Max_Pauer said:


> I suspect it is to avoid getting hammered by their stockholders. If he goes public that they are launching several HD channels tomorrow, but then something happens when the switch is hit, then their stock price could take a beating. I suspect they'll be up tomorrow and I am pretty sure also that their lack of publicly announcing anything is a measure to avoid negativity if something goes wrong at the 11th hour.


Indeed I believe this to be the case. I do expect there will be a press release shortly after the channels go live. Might be interesting to watch how the stock price reacts.


----------



## tandp74

habudab said:


> *I didn't even know we has a starz comedy and kids and family... *


I'm curious about this too. They are listed as ch. 518 and 519, but I can't tune them in. I just got Starz in the last couple of weeks. I assume they will be available in both SD and HD as part of the new HD rollout....hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## habudab

*Coming in September:

A&E 265
Animal Planet 282
Big Ten Network ???
CineMax East 512
CineMax West 514
CNN 202
Discovery Channel (simulcast) ???
Food Network 231
HBO West 504
HGTV 229
History Channel ???
MHD (MTV) ???
NFL Network (Full-Time) 212
Science Channel 284
Showtime West 540
Smithsonian Channel ???
Starz! East 520
Starz! West 521
Starz! Edge 522
Starz! Comedy ???
Starz! Kids & Family ???
The Movie Channel East 544
The National Geographic Channel 276
TBS 247
TLC 280
Versus/Golf 608*

*i added the channel numbers to make it easy, at least the one that i knew*


----------



## cybervet

rabi said:


> why do people think that a SD program can suddenly turn HD?


And, no, I do not think that a channel will magically turn into HD. However, I only pondered that the receiver would be smart enough to tune to the HD signal, if available on a simulcast channel. That would be why I did ask if I would need to tune away and back. I have a doctorate and i guess my hypothetical questions can be hard to follow.

Thank you very much to those who did give a straight answer.

I suppose we are all a bit edgy waiting for things to turn on.


----------



## jrodfoo

edgy is an understatement


----------



## drisner

Added a few changes



habudab said:


> *Coming in September:
> 
> A&E 265
> Animal Planet 282
> Big Ten Network 220 and others around it
> CineMax East 512
> CineMax West  514
> CNN 202
> Discovery Channel (simulcast) 278
> Food Network 231
> HBO West 504
> HGTV 229
> History Channel 269
> MHD (MTV) 331 Same as MTV I think
> NFL Network (Full-Time) 212
> Science Channel 284
> Showtime West 540
> Smithsonian Channel ???
> Starz! East 520
> Starz! West 521
> Starz! Edge 522
> Starz! Comedy ???
> Starz! Kids & Family ???
> The Movie Channel East 544
> The National Geographic Channel 276
> TBS 247
> TLC 280
> Versus/Golf 608 I think this is 603
> *
> 
> *i added the channel numbers to make it easy, at least the one that i knew*


----------



## TheMerk

habudab said:


> *Coming in September:
> 
> A&E 265
> Animal Planet 282
> Big Ten Network ???
> CineMax East 512
> CineMax West 514
> CNN 202
> Discovery Channel (simulcast) ???
> Food Network 231
> HBO West 504
> HGTV 229
> History Channel ???
> MHD (MTV) ???
> NFL Network (Full-Time) 212
> Science Channel 284
> Showtime West 540
> Smithsonian Channel ???
> Starz! East 520
> Starz! West 521
> Starz! Edge 522
> Starz! Comedy ???
> Starz! Kids & Family ???
> The Movie Channel East 544
> The National Geographic Channel 276
> TBS 247
> TLC 280
> Versus/Golf 608*
> 
> *i added the channel numbers to make it easy, at least the one that i knew*


Incorrect list. Numerous channels on your list are not launching tomorrow.

Here are the channels that are launching tomorrow at *6AM EST*:

A&E HD
Big Ten Network HD
Cartoon Network
Cinemax HD East
Cinemax HD West
CNN HD
Food Network HD
HBO HD West
HGTV HD
History Channel HD
MHD
NFL Network HD
NGC HD
Showtime HD West
Smithsonian HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz HD East
Starz HD West
Starz Kids and Family HD
TBS in HD
The Movie Channel East HD
The Weather Channel HD
Versus HD *
Golf Channel HD*
RSN #1**
RSN #2**

*shared programming channel
**where available


----------



## dedalus_00

jrodfoo said:


> edgy is an understatement


EDGY!!!! Who the HELL are you calling EDGY!!!! 

j/k


----------



## xfidelitydj

Brandon428 said:


> lol.....WHAT A MORON!:lol:


I wouldn't say he is MORON, exactly. I think he has done pretty well for himself financially, which would makes him seem pretty smart to me.


----------



## jriggy23

:welcome: Giada is baking cookies for the high-def release... mmmmmmm!!!!! I guarantee her show will get a few more hits from the guys on this forum!! cant wait to see it in HD


----------



## Sirshagg

TheMerk said:


> Incorrect list. TLC is not launching tomorrow. Here are the channels that are launching tomorrow at 6AM EST:
> 
> A&E HD
> Big Ten Network HD
> Cartoon Network
> Cinemax HD East and West
> CNN HD
> Food Network HD
> HBO HD West
> HGTV HD
> History Channel HD
> MHD
> NFL Network HD
> NGC HD
> Showtime HD West
> Smithsonian HD
> Starz Comedy HD
> Starz Edge HD
> Starz HD East and West
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> TBS in HD
> The Movie Channel East HD
> The Weather Channel HD
> Versus HD *
> Golf Channel HD*
> RSN #1**
> RSN #2**
> 
> *shared programming channel
> **where available


I fore one can't wait for RSN #1, but I hear RSN #2 stinks


----------



## hells_bells

CSR told me tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Sirshagg

jriggy23 said:


> Giada is baking cookies for the high-def release... mmmmmmm!!!!! I guarantee her show will get a few more hits from the guys on this forum!! cant wait to see it in HD


I'll be there


----------



## Zellster

TheMerk said:


> Here are the channels that are launching tomorrow at *6AM EST*:


I like your channel list better...


----------



## loudo

Sixto said:


> Seems a little weird that Chase (CEO) wouldn't mention that the first HD channels are coming tomorrow unless there's some legal/financial reason or some marketing reason....


By past practices of D*, I understand why he didn't say anything. They never announce anything until after it is done. That way they avoid the embarrassment if something goes wrong at the last minute, causing delays.


----------



## ChicagoThor

Sirshagg said:


> I fore one can't wait for RSN #1, but I hear RSN #2 stinks


Please tell me that list is not right. The only one I care about is Discovery Simulcast.


----------



## drisner

Sirshagg said:


> I fore one can't wait for RSN #1, but I hear RSN #2 stinks


Everytime I see that RSN for the Regional Sports Channels, my mind thinks more of its more common meaning of Real Soon Now.... Sigh


----------



## TheMerk

ChicagoThor said:


> Please tell me that list is not right. The only one I care about is Discovery Simulcast.


It's the current lineup, dated this morning...


----------



## garydean

IIRC, MHD is not the same as MTV-HD


----------



## Sirshagg

ChicagoThor said:


> Please tell me that list is not right. The only one I care about is Discovery Simulcast.


:welcome_s


----------



## habudab

good update thanks..........


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Please! Please! Please! Let SciFi go HD before 9/28/2007! I gotta have my Stargate Atlantis in HD!


----------



## drisner

garydean said:


> IIRC, MHD is not the same as MTV-HD


But I thought they said it would be mapped to the same channel number as MTV. I can't remember where I saw that unfortunately. I guess we will know tomorrow.


----------



## Alan Gordon

drisner said:


> Added a few changes


Sadly, you got a few wrong:

Food Network 231-1
HGTV 229-1
MHD 332
Smithsonian Channel 267

These are the correct channels above.

~Alan


----------



## JDuke

Sirshagg said:


> I fore one can't wait for RSN #1, but I hear RSN #2 stinks


Is there any word which RSNs numbers 1 and 2 are?


----------



## tunce

TheMerk said:


> Incorrect list. Numerous channels on your list are not launching tomorrow.
> 
> Here are the channels that are launching tomorrow at *6AM EST*:
> 
> A&E HD
> Big Ten Network HD
> Cartoon Network
> Cinemax HD East
> Cinemax HD West
> CNN HD
> Food Network HD
> HBO HD West
> HGTV HD
> History Channel HD
> MHD
> NFL Network HD
> NGC HD
> Showtime HD West
> Smithsonian HD
> Starz Comedy HD
> Starz Edge HD
> Starz HD East
> Starz HD West
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> TBS in HD
> The Movie Channel East HD
> The Weather Channel HD
> Versus HD *
> Golf Channel HD*
> RSN #1**
> RSN #2**
> 
> *shared programming channel
> **where available


Sounds GREAT!!!! Thanks Merk.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I hope my NESN goes back to 1080i tomorrow


----------



## HDTVFreak07

JDuke said:


> Is there any word which RSNs numbers 1 and 2 are?


RSN #1 - Afghanistan
RSN #2 - Iraq


----------



## rjmarros

Was just on the phone with DirecTV and the CSR asked if I had converters because the 30 HD channels are going live tomorrow morning (9/19) at 6:00 AM.


----------



## syphix

No offense to TheMerk (sorry in advance, though), but have heard from anyone _higher_ on the food chain at D* -- and an internal document that was remarked upon that it was "outdated" -- that Sept. 19th is _it_? Has Annie sung?? Are we all going to bash our HR20's & H20's when the channels DON'T light up tomorrow??? I mean, if CSR's are really being told to tell customers that tomorrow's the date, why can't D* release a press release??


----------



## upnorth

cybervet said:


> And, no, I do not think that a channel will magically turn into HD. However, I only pondered that the receiver would be smart enough to tune to the HD signal, if available on a simulcast channel. That would be why I did ask if I would need to tune away and back. I have a doctorate and i guess my hypothetical questions can be hard to follow.
> 
> Thank you very much to those who did give a straight answer.
> 
> I suppose we are all a bit edgy waiting for things to turn on.


I think you still maybe a little confused lets take TNT for an example you will have two channel 245 in the guide the first being HD the second SD so there would be no tuning away and back just a up or down channel change or pick the hd version from the guide.
I hope that helps as I am not the greatest for explaning things.


----------



## FeelForce1

Ok, I'm going out on a limb here. I am serious when I say that since I have upgraded to the slimline and the multiswitch, I do have a noticable increase in picture quality even withe the older SD receivers. Am I alone?


----------



## DCSholtis

TheMerk said:


> Incorrect list. Numerous channels on your list are not launching tomorrow.
> 
> Here are the channels that are launching tomorrow at *6AM EST*:
> 
> A&E HD
> Big Ten Network HD
> Cartoon Network
> Cinemax HD East
> Cinemax HD West
> CNN HD
> Food Network HD
> HBO HD West
> HGTV HD
> History Channel HD
> MHD
> NFL Network HD
> NGC HD
> Showtime HD West
> Smithsonian HD
> Starz Comedy HD
> Starz Edge HD
> Starz HD East
> Starz HD West
> Starz Kids and Family HD
> TBS in HD
> The Movie Channel East HD
> The Weather Channel HD
> Versus HD *
> Golf Channel HD*
> RSN #1**
> RSN #2**
> 
> *shared programming channel
> **where available


RSN #1 and 2 (Rumored to be MSG HD and FSN NY HD) will be conus and available to all. (Game blackouts still apply).


----------



## cybervet

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Please! Please! Please! Let SciFi go HD before 9/28/2007! I gotta have my Stargate Atlantis in HD!


I agree !!!


----------



## JDuke

Steve Robertson said:


> I hope my NESN goes back to 1080i tomorrow


That would be nice... up here in Maine we receive FSN New England and NESN, but we were not deemed worthy enough to receive NESN in HD as those of you in Massachusetts are. Of course it will happen with less than 10 games to go in the Sox season, but I'll take what I can get.

I'm hoping FSN isn't far behind as I am a huge Celtics fan, and preseason HD games are less than a month away.


----------



## PoitNarf

rjmarros said:


> Was just on the phone with DirecTV and the CSR asked if I had converters because the 30 HD channels are going live tomorrow morning (9/19) at 6:00 AM.


T-minus 15 hours 7 minutes and counting!


----------



## ikeb

if there are 30 channels going live tomorrow - does anyone know the other 3 from the list shown above?


----------



## PWenger

FeelForce1 said:


> Ok, I'm going out on a limb here. I am serious when I say that since I have upgraded to the slimline and the multiswitch, I do have a noticable increase in picture quality even withe the older SD receivers. Am I alone?


No, not alone...I particularly notice on my old Directivo...


----------



## TARDIS

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Please! Please! Please! Let SciFi go HD before 9/28/2007! I gotta have my Stargate Atlantis in HD!


As long as it fired up by the time new BSG hits I'll be happy  I would have liked to have had for the current season (or as they say in England, Series) of Who but oh well. . .


----------



## garydean

JDuke said:


> Is there any word which RSNs numbers 1 and 2 are?


My guess for you would be FOX Sports Net New England (Ch. 620) and New England Sports Network (Ch. 623). It depends on your zipcode. For me, it's Fox Sports Net South(Ch. 630) and Mid Atlantic Sports Network (Ch. 626).

Try this link... click


----------



## Sirshagg

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Please! Please! Please! Let SciFi go HD before 9/28/2007! I gotta have my Stargate Atlantis in HD!


----------



## Alan Gordon

drisner said:


> But I thought they said it would be mapped to the same channel number as MTV. I can't remember where I saw that unfortunately. I guess we will know tomorrow.


Nope! MHD will be on channel 332 (like the free previews are now). MTV-HD will be added to the same channel number as MTV.

~Alan


----------



## rjmarros

ikeb said:


> if there are 30 channels going live tomorrow - does anyone know the other 3 from the list shown above?


I was just surprised the CSR actually told me they were going live without me even asking. I didn't even get around to asking about what channels were coming.


----------



## DMRI2006

Two questions:

1. Will the new "old" HD channels be available right off the bat (i.e. the MPEG4 versions)

2. Which two RSN's are launching?


----------



## CoachGibbs

Steve Robertson said:


> I hope my NESN goes back to 1080i tomorrow


I wish, maybe in October or whenever it goes national.


----------



## Sirshagg

:welcome_s


rjmarros said:


> Was just on the phone with DirecTV and the CSR asked if I had converters because the 30 HD channels are going live tomorrow morning (9/19) at 6:00 AM.


----------



## GC71388

Yep, just to verify what everyone has said. I just called customer retention and the guy told me for sure tomorrow morning at 6am EST the new HD channels would light up.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

TARDIS said:


> As long as it fired up by the time new BSG hits I'll be happy  I would have liked to have had for the current season (or as they say in England, Series) of Who but oh well. . .


I TOTALLY hate BSG. I hate the drama and the way they do their cameras (I practically go dizzy watching the show).


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Sirshagg said:


>


Wow! That's a perfect picture of ME! (except for the hair... I'm nearly bald).


----------



## Sirshagg

rjmarros said:


> I was just surprised the CSR actually told me they were going live without me even asking. I didn't even get around to asking about what channels were coming.


I'd be willing to bet 80%+ of their calls people ask about this, so the smart ones probably just offer it now.


----------



## dcrews

drisner said:


> Agreed. SG Atlantis is much nicer in HD, but as long as it is HD before the BG movie in November, I'll be happy.
> 
> BTW: Torchwood on HDNet is spectacular!


Agreed on Torchwood.. I'm recording them all, even though I have em on my computer already..

I can't wait for the BSG movie either..


----------



## TheMerk

DMRI2006 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 1. Will the new "old" HD channels be available right off the bat (i.e. the MPEG4 versions)
> 
> 2. Which two RSN's are launching?


Two answers:

1. They will still be available. Whether they will have MPEG4 simulcasts or not is still unclear.

2. It depends on your market. In some markets you may receive up to two of your RSN's in HD. In other markets, you won't get any in HD tomorrow.


----------



## PoitNarf

HD launch countdown:

Countdown to September 19th 6AM EST


----------



## Steve Robertson

JDuke said:


> That would be nice... up here in Maine we receive FSN New England and NESN, but we were not deemed worthy enough to receive NESN in HD as those of you in Massachusetts are. Of course it will happen with less than 10 games to go in the Sox season, but I'll take what I can get.
> 
> I'm hoping FSN isn't far behind as I am a huge Celtics fan, and preseason HD games are less than a month away.


I called D* a few months ago and got into a huge fight with one of their tech people regarding the down rezzing of NESN. She said it was impossible for them to do it we went on for 10-15 minutes and then found a document stating because of space limitations they were in fact down rezzing the channel she was quick to get off the phone LOL.

I was able to get FSN here in Boston last Spring if I remember correctly but I hear you all of NE should get it. I am a Celtics fan but hate the NBA


----------



## JDuke

garydean said:


> My guess for you would be FOX Sports Net New England (Ch. 620) and New England Sports Network (Ch. 623). It depends on your zipcode. For me, it's Fox Sports Net South(Ch. 630) and Mid Atlantic Sports Network (Ch. 626).
> 
> Try this link... click


I know I can view them in SD now, but I was unsure whether the spot beamed RSNs would be available tomorrow. I'm hoping that all of the RSNs that are supposed to offer HD tomorrow will do so and that those who can view those stations already (with the Sports Pack or as your local RSN) will get them in HD. Unfortunately I am not quite as optimistic.

And yes, NESN and FSN NE are the stations I should receive in HD when the time comes.


----------



## John Buckingham

GC71388 said:


> Yep, just to verify what everyone has said. I just called customer retention and the guy told me for sure tomorrow morning at 6am EST the new HD channels would light up.


Well if this is true. I'm screwed. My new transponders numbers are sooo low!

John


----------



## Brandon428

PoitNarf said:


> HD launch countdown:
> 
> Countdown to September 19th 6AM EST


NICE


----------



## DCSholtis

TheMerk said:


> Two answers:
> 
> 1. Yes
> 
> 2. It depends on your market. In some markets you may receive up to two of your RSN's in HD. In other markets, you won't get any in HD tomorrow.


Not true. The RSNs are moving to a CONUS beam. Rumored tomorrow is MSG and FSN NY HD. ALL will receive them (providing you have Sports Pack). Game blackouts will still apply however.


----------



## Steve Robertson

PoitNarf said:


> HD launch countdown:
> 
> Countdown to September 19th 6AM EST


I was wondering when this would show up. I will be out of bed in 14 hours what a thought that is considering I am still working


----------



## houskamp

well so much for sleeping in on my day off.. gonna have to get up early anyways


----------



## barrytest

Sirshagg said:


> :welcome_s


Did any of you guys get an automated call from D* about having your bbc's? I did this morning on my answering machine. It said the new HD channels are coming real soon. Let's hope that means tomorrow. :grin:

Barry


----------



## Alan Gordon

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I TOTALLY hate BSG. I hate the drama and the way they do their cameras (I practically go dizzy watching the show).


You may watch something else when BSG airs... we give our permission... 

~Alan


----------



## houskamp

PoitNarf said:


> HD launch countdown:
> 
> Countdown to September 19th 6AM EST


Leaving that up on my screen tilll tomorrow 
Can we add it to the top of the forum


----------



## DMRI2006

JDuke said:


> I know I can view them in SD now, but I was unsure whether the spot beamed RSNs would be available tomorrow. I'm hoping that all of the RSNs that are supposed to offer HD tomorrow will do so and that those who can view those stations already (with the Sports Pack or as your local RSN) will get them in HD. Unfortunately I am not quite as optimistic.


Same here. One of the explanations I read months ago was that we (those of us in NESN territory but not the Boston DMA specifically) would be able to get NESN-HD once it went "national" on Directv.

I'll be very pleasantly surprised if it DOES turn out to be the case, but I'm not optimistic either.

EDIT: The explanation that they will be adding them in groups probably makes more sense if they are being moved to the CONUS beam. That would mean we just have to wait until they do so.


----------



## Alan Gordon

TheMerk said:


> Two answers:
> 
> 1. Yes


YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!!! 

~Alan


----------



## S1nned

Heh. He said Giada. Heh....



jriggy23 said:


> :welcome: Giada is baking cookies for the high-def release... mmmmmmm!!!!! I guarantee her show will get a few more hits from the guys on this forum!! cant wait to see it in HD


----------



## Tbettini

MGM HD might be turned on with the first batch as well


----------



## garydean

JDuke said:


> I know I can view them in SD now, but I was unsure whether the spot beamed RSNs would be available tomorrow. I'm hoping that all of the RSNs that are supposed to offer HD tomorrow will do so and that those who can view those stations already (with the Sports Pack or as your local RSN) will get them in HD. Unfortunately I am not quite as optimistic.
> 
> And yes, NESN and FSN NE are the stations I should receive in HD when the time comes.


Well, when bschneider started this hoopla, NESN and FSNNE were on his list of channels that were in "engineering mode"... hope it pans out!


----------



## DMRI2006

garydean said:


> Well, when bschneider started this hoopla, NESN and FSNNE were on his list of channels that were in "engineering mode"... hope it pans out!


Nice! NESN is a ratings powerhouse up here, it'd be nice to add the channel before baseball season comes to an end.


----------



## Sirshagg

PoitNarf said:


> HD launch countdown:
> 
> Countdown to September 19th 6AM EST


I was looking for a way to do this in my sig earlier.


----------



## TheMerk

Alan Gordon said:


> YOU JUST MADE MY DAY!!!
> 
> ~Alan


Please reread my post. Sorry, I just edited it...


----------



## Steve Robertson

garydean said:


> Well, when bschneider started this hoopla, NESN and FSNNE were on his list of channels that were in "engineering mode"... hope it pans out!


Now that would make me very happy


----------



## Blackice_WV

red20j said:


> Come on guys, cut him some slack and try actually answering his question.:nono:
> 
> You'll have to manually change the channel. So if you watching CNN when the switch is thrown, you'll have to press the channel down button on your remote to switch to the HD feed.


I've been wondering where the new HD channels will be located in the channel lineup? Will they be clustered together like they are now in the 70'S? Or will they be intermingled to be adjacent (or close) to their respective SD channel? If the latter is true, a simple channel up/down won't be sufficient to make the leap from SD hell to HD heaven. Personally, I would like to see the new channels grouped together for ease of HD channel surfing. I'm sure you'll all agree that once your favorite channel goes HD, the SD channel becomes instantly obsolete, serving as nothing more than a waste of guide space.


----------



## fleadog99

To ease my anticipation I am going to the stars blues pre-season game tonight in a suite. I will drink my waiting away. The time i sober up should be HD time. Also I am not driving just to let you know, am taking the DART rail system.


----------



## LameLefty

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I TOTALLY hate BSG. I hate the drama and the way they do their cameras (I practically go dizzy watching the show).


You have terrible taste, Toaster Lover!

(You do know I'm just frakking with you. . .  )


----------



## Sirshagg

Blackice_WV said:


> I've been wondering where the new HD channels will be located in the channel lineup? Will they be clustered together like they are now in the 70'S? Or will they be intermingled to be adjacent (or close) to their respective SD channel? If the latter is true, a simple channel up/down won't be sufficient to make the leap from SD hell to HD heaven. Personally, I would like to see the new channels grouped together for ease of HD channel surfing. I'm sure you'll all agree that once your favorite channel goes HD, the SD channel becomes instantly obsolete, serving as nothing more than a waste of guide space.


They will have thesame number as the SD channel.


----------



## GenoV

Blackice_WV said:


> I've been wondering where the new HD channels will be located in the channel lineup? Will they be clustered together like they are now in the 70'S? Or will they be intermingled to be adjacent (or close) to their respective SD channel? If the latter is true, a simple channel up/down won't be sufficient to make the leap from SD hell to HD heaven. Personally, I would like to see the new channels grouped together for ease of HD channel surfing. I'm sure you'll all agree that once your favorite channel goes HD, the SD channel becomes instantly obsolete, serving as nothing more than a waste of guide space.


The channel numbers will be the same as their current SD counterparts.

You should be able to hide the SD versions using an option in your setup menu.


----------



## purtman

DCSholtis said:


> Not true. The RSNs are moving to a CONUS beam. Rumored tomorrow is MSG and FSN NY HD. ALL will receive them (providing you have Sports Pack). Game blackouts will still apply however.


I think what he means is that not all RSNs will be lit up in HD (i.e., FSN Midwest).


----------



## Philly Bill

Blackice_WV said:


> I've been wondering where the new HD channels will be located in the channel lineup?


It was my understanding that the guide will remain the same (though show the HD symbol if a show is HD and you have an HD receiver... if you select (the example used was) The Weather Channel... if you have an HD receiver you'll get the HD signal and if not you'll get the SD signal. So I guess you can't 'choose' to watch an SD signal on an operational HD receiver if you wanted to but it was also available in HD (not that anyone would want to I guess).

This was my understanding anyhow.


----------



## purtman

Tbettini said:


> MGM HD might be turned on with the first batch as well


The Channel itself is not HD yet.


----------



## CenTex52

On Transponder 3, Tuner 1--I was receiving a 86.
On Transponder 3, Tuner 2--I was receiving a 17.

This was last evening. All others are in the high 80's (on both tuners) to low '90s.

What does this mean?


----------



## Smuuth

GenoV said:


> You should be able to hide the SD versions using an option in your setup menu.


AFAIK, that feature is currently available only on the H20 with the latest CE software, but hopefully coming soon to the HR20.


----------



## gsa1

CenTex52 said:


> On Transponder 3, Tuner 1--I was receiving a 86.
> On Transponder 3, Tuner 1--I was receiving a 17.
> 
> This was last evening. All others are in the high 80's (on both tuners) to low '90s.
> 
> What does this mean?


it means you have two Tuner (1's)? lol


----------



## Alan Gordon

Philly Bill said:


> It was my understanding that the guide will remain the same (though show the HD symbol if a show is HD and you have an HD receiver... if you select (the example used was) The Weather Channel... if you have an HD receiver you'll get the HD signal and if not you'll get the SD signal. So I guess you can't 'choose' to watch an SD signal on an operational HD receiver if you wanted to but it was also available in HD (not that anyone would want to I guess).
> 
> This was my understanding anyhow.


Actually, you get TWO (2) channels 362 in the guide. One SD, one HD.

You also have a setting in your receiver to hide the SD, and only showing the HD versions...

~Alan


----------



## GenoV

Smuuth said:


> AFAIK, that feature is currently available only on the H20 with the latest CE software, but hopefully coming soon to the HR20.


Oh, my bad. I thought that was already in place on the HR20. :grin:


----------



## Alan Gordon

Smuuth said:


> AFAIK, that feature is currently available only on the H20 with the latest CE software, but hopefully coming soon to the HR20.


It's available on the latest CE for the HR20-700, so it should be coming shortly to a national release and to the HR20-100...

~Alan


----------



## bobo727

GenoV said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought that was already in place on the HR20. :grin:


That option is now availble on the HR20 with the latest CE


----------



## CenTex52

gsa1 said:


> it means you have two Tuner (1's)? lol


I just changed it.


----------



## Steve Robertson

CenTex52 said:


> On Transponder 3, Tuner 1--I was receiving a 86.
> On Transponder 3, Tuner 1--I was receiving a 17.
> 
> This was last evening. All others are in the high 80's (on both tuners) to low '90s.
> 
> What does this mean?


I would swap the cables going into the box and if it reverses you probably have a bad BBC or cabeling issue somewhere


----------



## DCSholtis

purtman said:


> I think what he means is that not all RSNs will be lit up in HD (i.e., FSN Midwest).


Yeah re reading it your right but I just wanted to be clear in case it looked to others kinda muddled....

Hell I just confused myself writing that. Thanks!!


----------



## mhking

drisner said:


> But I thought they said it would be mapped to the same channel number as MTV. I can't remember where I saw that unfortunately. I guess we will know tomorrow.


MHD is not the same channel as MTV. When the actual MTV-HD comes online, it'll be on 331. The channels that are the "same" as their SD counterparts are the ones that are direct simulcasts (Animal Planet, Discovery, TLC, Science, NGC, CNN, TWC, et.al.). The ones that are different (Food-HD, HGTV-HD, VS/Golf-HD, MHD, Smithsonian, MGM, et.al.) will have different channel numbers.


----------



## Rubbernecker

GenoV said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought that was already in place on the HR20. :grin:


its already on my hr20


----------



## Alan Gordon

purtman said:


> The Channel itself is not HD yet.


It's not SD yet either as there is no MGM channel... only a MGM HD channel! 

Of course, considering that we have no idea when the channel launches (outside of this Fall), it could possibly show up at any time...

~Alan


----------



## CenTex52

Steve Robertson said:


> I would swap the cables going into the box and if it reverses you probably have a bad BBC or cabeling issue somewhere


It is only on that transponder. When I check the others on both tuners, they are within a couple of numbers of each other.


----------



## HD AV

Smuuth said:


> AFAIK, that feature is currently available only on the H20 with the latest CE software, but hopefully coming soon to the HR20.


Not quite so. I found it on the latest CE for the HR20 and activated it. Hope tomorrow I just see the HD versions.:hurah:


----------



## Smuuth

GenoV said:


> Oh, my bad. I thought that was already in place on the HR20. :grin:


Actually, it was my error. It was added on the latest CE to the HR20, so you were correct. Mea Culpa.


----------



## GenoV

Rubbernecker said:


> its already on my hr20


Do you 'CE'??


----------



## Blackice_WV

Philly Bill said:


> It was my understanding that the guide will remain the same (though show the HD symbol if a show is HD and you have an HD receiver... if you select (the example used was) The Weather Channel... if you have an HD receiver you'll get the HD signal and if not you'll get the SD signal. So I guess you can't 'choose' to watch an SD signal on an operational HD receiver if you wanted to but it was also available in HD (not that anyone would want to I guess).
> 
> This was my understanding anyhow.


That's an interesting approach I hadn't considered - the same channel numbers. Of course, that's not consistent with how HBO, SHO and TNT are implemented right now - there are separate channels for HD and SD.

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## upnorth

Philly Bill said:


> It was my understanding that the guide will remain the same (though show the HD symbol if a show is HD and you have an HD receiver... if you select (the example used was) The Weather Channel... if you have an HD receiver you'll get the HD signal and if not you'll get the SD signal. So I guess you can't 'choose' to watch an SD signal on an operational HD receiver if you wanted to but it was also available in HD (not that anyone would want to I guess).
> 
> This was my understanding anyhow.


No they will be two seperate channels numbered the exact same.
The first being HD the second sd.
Do you get your HD locals via D* it would be the same as they are.


----------



## Sirshagg

Smuuth said:


> AFAIK, that feature is currently available only on the H20 with the latest CE software, but hopefully coming soon to the HR20.


Also in latest CE for the HR20-700.

Ok, I see this was already covered.


----------



## Steve Robertson

CenTex52 said:


> It is only on that transponder. When I check the others on both tuners, they are within a couple of numbers of each other.


Strange I don't have an answer for that one I am sure somebody on here does though.

Maybe that is a spot beam and the 1st tunner is remembering the last hit I noticed this on mine the other day when I switched cables it was still showing a reading without the cable installed so maybe it was cached but I am just guessing


----------



## Alan Gordon

mhking said:


> MHD is not the same channel as MTV. When the actual MTV-HD comes online, it'll be on 331. The channels that are the "same" as their SD counterparts are the ones that are direct simulcasts (Animal Planet, Discovery, TLC, Science, NGC, CNN, TWC, et.al.). The ones that are different (Food-HD, HGTV-HD, VS/Golf-HD, MHD, Smithsonian, MGM, et.al.) will have different channel numbers.


Note that Food-HD and HGTV-HD will actually be on 229-1 and 231-1 as they technically have the same name as their SD counterparts, but are not simulcasts of the SD channel.

We currently know that MHD will be available on 332 and Smithsonian on 267. The others are not known, though I personally think MGM-HD would fit well in the 250 range with TCM, ACM and Fox Movie Channel.

~Alan


----------



## jriggy23

Are we there yet :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: 



Lets try and get to 6000 posts before the actual switch is flipped!!


----------



## Sirshagg

Just do it!


----------



## bforan21

Steve Robertson said:


> I hope my NESN goes back to 1080i tomorrow


Was it ever 1080i ?


----------



## flyingtigerfan

habudab said:


> *anybody, anybody,.... bueller.... the 35 channels will be....................??
> 
> thanks*


ESPNHD
ESPN2HD
ESPN3HD
ESPN4HD
ESPN5HD
ESPN6HD
ESPN7HD
ESPN8HD
ESPN9HD
ESPN10HD
ESPN11HD
ESPN12HD
ESPN13HD
ESPN14HD
ESPN15HD
ESPN16HD
ESPN17HD
ESPN18HD
ESPN19HD
ESPN20HD

ESPNEWSHD
ESPNUHD
ESPN CLASSIC HD

FOX Sports Northern Alaska HD
FOX Sports Idaho 2 HD
FOX Sports Peoria HD
FOX Sports Michigan-UP HD
FOX Sports Eastern Europe HD
FOX Sports Burundi HD
FOX Sports Quebec HD
FOX Sports Siberia HD
FOX Sports Upper Volta HD
The Curling Channel HD
NESN HD (1080i) (Available within a 2 block radius of Fenway Park Only)

OJ Simpson Channel HD (in lieu of Court TV HD)

:lol:


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Wait, we're getting THE OCHO in HD? 

WOOT!


----------



## habudab

just flip it


----------



## Sirshagg

flyingtigerfan said:


> ESPNHD
> ESPN2HD
> ESPN3HD
> ESPN4HD
> ESPN5HD
> ESPN6HD
> ESPN7HD
> ESPN8HD
> ESPN9HD
> ESPN10HD
> ESPN11HD
> ESPN12HD
> ESPN13HD
> ESPN14HD
> ESPN15HD
> ESPN16HD
> ESPN17HD
> ESPN18HD
> ESPN19HD
> ESPN20HD
> 
> ESPNEWSHD
> ESPNUHD
> ESPN CLASSIC HD
> 
> FOX Sports Northern Alaska HD
> FOX Sports Idaho 2 HD
> FOX Sports Peoria HD
> FOX Sports Michigan-UP HD
> FOX Sports Eastern Europe HD
> FOX Sports Burundi HD
> FOX Sports Quebec HD
> FOX Sports Siberia HD
> FOX Sports Upper Volta HD
> The Curling Channel HD
> NESN HD (1080i) (Available within a 2 block radius of Fenway Park Only)
> 
> OJ Simpson Channel HD (in lieu of Court TV HD)
> 
> :lol:


Are these East or West?


----------



## compnurd

RoundRockJohn said:


> Wait, we're getting THE OCHO in HD?
> 
> WOOT!


AWESOME THE OCHO


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Sirshagg said:


> Are these East or West?


East. According to the West Coasters, nobody cares about them anyway.


----------



## Steve Robertson

bforan21 said:


> Was it ever 1080i ?


Yes it was last Spring then went to 720 and then back to 1080 then back to 720


----------



## LameLefty

compnurd said:


> AWESOME THE OCHO


Yep, hi-def power eating competitions, live from the greasiest spoons in the world, 20 hours a day (the other four are for reruns of Sportscenter)


----------



## jrodfoo

Everyone has lost their minds in anticipation.


----------



## mikeny

GenoV said:


> Do you 'CE'??


That would be a good t-shirt with the DBSTalk.com or Cutting Edge logo.


----------



## pattcap

I just got an automated call from D* asking me to make sure my B-Band converters are installed. 
Don't know if this means they are even closer or not.....We will see.

BTW, can't wait to see Dodge Ball on _The Ocho_


----------



## Steve Robertson

NESN HD (1080i) (Available within a 2 block radius of Fenway Park Only)

That is a good one


----------



## LameLefty

mikeny said:


> That would be a good t-shirt with the DBSTalk.com or Cutting Edge logo.


Even better: plain black T with "got CE?" in white letters on the front, and DBSTalk.com on the back.

Sometimes less is more.


----------



## fleadog99

I never received that call, and also I like The Nueve much better, better announcers and camera angles.


----------



## PWenger

mikeny said:


> That would be a good t-shirt with the DBSTalk.com or Cutting Edge logo.


Yeah, we could sell them to raise money to bribe Earl for information...


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Steve Robertson said:


> Yes it was last Spring then went to 720 and then back to 1080 then back to 720


I have a 720p television, and the worst pictures I get are of 1080i signals. Or maybe it's jut our local NBC feed. Having the NBC Sunday Night NFL game on is just consistently unwatchable. I've tried feeding 720p from the box to the TV, and I've tried feeding it 1080i (just a matter of which does the conversion) and it just sucks out loud either way. Any motion whatsoever causes a lag in getting the image put together in a reasonable focus (blocking, pixellating, whatever you want to call it).

The 720p native stuff (FOX, ABC, ESPN, etc) all looks fantastic.

Maybe when we get the MPEG 4 locals in HD (I ain't holding my breath in DMA 83 or whatever) that will help. Or maybe I need a new TV. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Steve Robertson said:


> NESN HD (1080i) (Available within a 2 block radius of Fenway Park Only)
> 
> That is a good one


You New Englanders seemed to be getting a little strung out over this one. I understand. I'd be the same way.

Now if I could just get y'all to understand about college football up there.


----------



## purtman

Alan Gordon said:


> It's not SD yet either as there is no MGM channel... only a MGM HD channel!
> 
> Of course, considering that we have no idea when the channel launches (outside of this Fall), it could possibly show up at any time...
> 
> ~Alan


It's interesting to read your comment. I realized there was no channel. But when we type something, it's interesting that after you read something how different it looks than when you first write it.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I have a 1080p set and everything looks great on it even NESN doesn't look bad but could be a lot better if they would send it correctly.


----------



## purtman

flyingtigerfan said:


> You New Englanders seemed to be getting a little strung out over this one. I understand. I'd be the same way.
> 
> Now if I could just get y'all to understand about college football up there.


They should really be concerned with whether they get YES! :lol:


----------



## bdhall1313

Steve Robertson said:


> Strange I don't have an answer for that one I am sure somebody on here does though.
> 
> Maybe that is a spot beam and the 1st tunner is remembering the last hit I noticed this on mine the other day when I switched cables it was still showing a reading without the cable installed so maybe it was cached but I am just guessing


I had the same issue. Some of the transponders for 103b on tuner 1 were showing 20 something while tuner 2 showed 85 or above.

I disconnected the multiswitch since I'm only using one receiver now and both tuners are showing all transponders at 85-97.


----------



## Steve Robertson

flyingtigerfan said:


> You New Englanders seemed to be getting a little strung out over this one. I understand. I'd be the same way.
> 
> Now if I could just get y'all to understand about college football up there.


I am pissed that D* had to do this but I guess now it should be taken care of shortly.

CFB is my favorite sport you don't have to teach me that game. I spend 12 hours every Saturday watching along with Thursday and Friday night games


----------



## Sirshagg

bdhall1313 said:


> I had the same issue. Some of the transponders for 103b on tuner 1 were showing 20 something while tuner 2 showed 85 or above.
> 
> I disconnected the multiswitch since I'm only using one receiver now and both tuners are showing all transponders at 85-97.


:welcome_s


----------



## houskamp

I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the HR20 automaticaly goto the 1st listing in the guide when you punch in a channel#? and the 1st listing is supposed to be HD version? if so when the new channels come on if you punch in the chanel# it should automaticaly show the HD version..


----------



## MrGibbage

Shoot. This is getting confusing. I guess I need a channel-by-channel list of how each new channel will be handled. Furthermore, if a new HD channel has the same channel number as the old and lousy SD channel, how will that affect any watch lists I have on that channel? What if I use a program guide that is set up as a favorite?

Other related questions:

What is the difference between an simulcast and a non-simulcast?

Why are some channels labeled ###-1 and others will use the same channel number? Using the same channel number sounds like a recipe for problems.

Skip



Alan Gordon said:


> Note that Food-HD and HGTV-HD will actually be on 229-1 and 231-1 as they technically have the same name as their SD counterparts, but are not simulcasts of the SD channel.
> 
> We currently know that MHD will be available on 332 and Smithsonian on 267. The others are not known, though I personally think MGM-HD would fit well in the 250 range with TCM, ACM and Fox Movie Channel.
> 
> ~Alan


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Steve Robertson said:


> I am pissed that D* had to do this but I guess now it should be taken care of shortly.
> 
> CFB is my favorite sport you don't have to teach me that game. I spend 12 hours every Saturday watching along with Thursday and Friday night games


Great! We went up to BC last year (and lost) and people did not understand why there were about 10,000 orange-clad people hanging around in Boston.

You DO understand about tailgating, right? You don't start 1 hour prior to gametime and continue until 1 hour afterward? You start THURSDAY. We had real issues with this amongst the kind BC faithful

That's one good reason to have D*. Take your dish with you and watch the other games from the tailgate.

EDIT: Tough to set up the slimline for a tailgate, though. Just point the 18-incher at 101 and go for it.


----------



## pete4192

Steve Robertson said:


> Strange I don't have an answer for that one I am sure somebody on here does though.
> 
> Maybe that is a spot beam and the 1st tunner is remembering the last hit I noticed this on mine the other day when I switched cables it was still showing a reading without the cable installed so maybe it was cached but I am just guessing


I would still try disconnecting the cables at the box and swapping them between the tuners. Or try removing the BBCs.


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> Even better: plain black T with "got CE?" in white letters on the front, and DBSTalk.com on the back.
> 
> Sometimes less is more.


I wouldn't mind the CE logo on the back along with DBSTalk.com... but smaller...

~Alan


----------



## bforan21

Steve Robertson said:


> I have a 1080p set and everything looks great on it even NESN doesn't look bad but could be a lot better if they would send it correctly.


I have a 720p Pioneer and the NESN HD picture is good. However, if compared to FOX HD or ESPN HD, the NESN HD picture is not as sharp. I'm looking forward to a better picture.


----------



## Steve Robertson

flyingtigerfan said:


> Great! We went up to BC last year (and lost) and people did not understand why there were about 10,000 orange-clad people hanging around in Boston.
> 
> You DO understand about tailgating, right? You don't start 1 hour prior to gametime and continue until 1 hour afterward? You start THURSDAY. We had real issues with this amongst the kind BC faithful
> 
> That's one good reason to have D*. Take your dish with you and watch the other games from the tailgate.
> 
> EDIT: Tough to set up the slimline for a tailgate, though. Just point the 18-incher at 101 and go for it.


Trust me I know to much about tailgating lots of experience with it. BC Fans suck and this area in general sucks for college sports but I love them


----------



## Alan Gordon

MrGibbage said:


> Shoot. This is getting confusing. I guess I need a channel-by-channel list of how each new channel will be handled. Furthermore, if a new HD channel has the same channel number as the old and lousy SD channel, how will that affect any watch lists I have on that channel? What if I use a program guide that is set up as a favorite?
> 
> Other related questions:
> 
> What is the difference between an simulcast and a non-simulcast?
> 
> Why are some channels labeled ###-1 and others will use the same channel number? Using the same channel number sounds like a recipe for problems.


You will have to edit your channel lists again... at least for some of the channels.

HD Simulcast channels show the exact same thing as the SD channels... and show HD programming when available. ESPN, ESPN2HD and TNT-HD are good examples of this.

HGTV-HD and Food-HD show different programming than their SD counterparts... even though they share the same name, yet DirecTV is giving them special treatment by lumping them in with their SD counterpart, but adding a "-1" like OTA channels.

~Alan


----------



## Hoxxx

I just came here from n2yo and finally it looks like D10 is sliding into it's spot. the latest reading shows it at 102.59 instead of 102.58 where it has been for a week. My guess is it will drift right into place on time tomorrow morning.


----------



## keithw1975

This has always bothered me about flat panel display technology. Why is it they look worse when not run at their native resolution while with a CRT they look great at any resolution???

Keith


----------



## I WANT MORE

Steve Robertson said:


> I have a 1080p set and *everything looks great on it *even NESN doesn't look bad but could be a lot better if they would send it correctly.


Would you say that NBC sports look "great" on it? SNF, ND Foodball, Golf, etc.


----------



## mikeny

Alan Gordon said:


> I wouldn't mind the CE logo on the back along with DBSTalk.com... but smaller...
> 
> ~Alan


In all seriousness, I would buy one of these if someone were to do it..It would be a great way to raise money for site. ..any dbstalk shirt for that matter..

...a few more hours now..we hope..


----------



## Alan Gordon

purtman said:


> It's interesting to read your comment. I realized there was no channel. But when we type something, it's interesting that after you read something how different it looks than when you first write it.


I've had imsomnia the last few days... trust me when I say that EVERYTHING looks different to me right now...

~Alan


----------



## Zellster

keithw1975 said:


> This has always bothered me about flat panel display technology. Why is it they look worse when not run at their native resolution while with a CRT they look great at any resolution???
> 
> Keith


Because it's better and costs more!


----------



## LameLefty

Hoxxx said:


> I just came here from n2yo and finally it looks like D10 is sliding into it's spot. the latest reading shows it at 102.59 instead of 102.58 where it has been for a week. My guess is it will drift right into place on time tomorrow morning.


Sorry, that data is WAY out of date. D10 has been right around 102.8-ish for at least the last 5 days. Sorry!


----------



## JeffBowser

I used to live in Albany, GA. What does one do in Dawson when one has insomnia ? We used to go out and steal the blinkers off the Bob's Barricades that always seemed to line 84 west in one place or another....



Alan Gordon said:


> I've had imsomnia the last few days... trust me when I say that EVERYTHING looks different to me right now...
> 
> ~Alan


----------



## dogs31

Hoxxx said:


> I just came here from n2yo and finally it looks like D10 is sliding into it's spot. the latest reading shows it at 102.59 instead of 102.58 where it has been for a week. My guess is it will drift right into place on time tomorrow morning.


That is old news.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I WANT MORE said:


> Would you say that NBC sports look "great" on it? SNF, ND Foodball, Golf, etc.


No NBC by far is the worst with ESPN not far behind. I guess I shouldn't have said everything looks great but when broadcast right it is awesome.

The Master's the last 2 years was the best HD I have ever seen and even my wife said something about it.

I have the HP DLP 58 inch for 18 months and love the thing.


----------



## houskamp

keithw1975 said:


> This has always bothered me about flat panel display technology. Why is it they look worse when not run at their native resolution while with a CRT they look great at any resolution???
> 
> Keith


Well in order to avoid a long discription: It's because flat panels are "fixed pixel" displays. they can't adjust to diferrent resolutions.. however a 60" widescreen CRT would be HUGE :eek2:


----------



## uscboy

houskamp said:


> Well in order to avoid a long discription: It's because flat panels are "fixed pixel" displays. they can't adjust to diferrent resolutions.. however a 60" widescreen CRT would be HUGE :eek2:


And weigh the better part of a metric ton. :grin:


----------



## msmith198025

Steve Robertson said:


> Trust me I know to much about tailgating lots of experience with it. BC Fans suck and this area in general sucks for college sports but I love them


Tailgating in general sucks for college sports? Did i understand that right?
I invite you down to go to an Alabama football game. Or LSU, or Ole Miss or any SEC game, Im sure I can change your mind.


----------



## obxterra

Gotta be gettin' close, just got a "courtesy" call from D*, to make sure I'm "all set".

Prerecorded, of course, with no indication of when it will start.


----------



## Smthkd

Steve Robertson said:


> No NBC by far is the worst with ESPN not far behind. I guess I shouldn't have said everything looks great but when broadcast right it is awesome.
> 
> The Master's the last 2 years was the best HD I have ever seen and even my wife said something about it.
> 
> I have the HP DLP 58 inch for 18 months and love the thing.


Interesting! I have the 65" HP DLP! Man I love this thing! Had mine for about 9 months! I agree, the Masters was superb and for that fact almost all sports in HD is. This set makes everything look so much better IMHO!


----------



## garydean

OK... somebody had to do it... slow day at work.

Wednesday 9/19/2007 6:00 AM
*A&E HD* - Infomercial
*Big Ten Network HD* - Big Ten Tonight
*Cartoon Network* - Transformers Cybertron
*Cinemax HD East* - SIGN OFF
*Cinemax HD West* - Friends And Lovers
*CNN HD* - American Morning (Kiran Chetry)
*Food Network HD* - Informercial 
*HBO HD West* - Curb Your Enthusiasm
*HGTV HD* - Infomercial
*History Channel HD* - History Channel Classroom
*MHD* - HD Video Hour
*NFL Network HD* - NFL Total Access
*NGC HD* - Infomercial
*Showtime HD West* - Fifty Pills
*Smithsonian HD* - ???
*Starz Comedy HD* - Spymate
*Starz Edge HD* - Shut Up and Kiss Me
*Starz HD East* - The Da Vinci Code
*Starz HD West* - The Shaggy Dog
*Starz Kids and Family HD* - All Dogs Go To Heaven II
*TBS in HD* - The Steve Harvey Show
*The Movie Channel East HD* - Fanny
*The Weather Channel HD* - First Outlook
*Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Playing Lessons From The Pros


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

DirecTV stock on fire today, up nearly 6%!

I bet this has to do with the impending HD! DirecTV HD DVRs are going to be as cool as IPODs once they offer 100 national HD channels, everybody and his mother will want to subscribe.

BTW I am seeing commericials on Discovery HD for a show that premiers on Discovery Times tommorow evening. Will DirecTV carry Discovery Times?


----------



## John4924

flyingtigerfan said:


> I have a 720p television, and the worst pictures I get are of 1080i signals. Or maybe it's jut our local NBC feed. Having the NBC Sunday Night NFL game on is just consistently unwatchable. I've tried feeding 720p from the box to the TV, and I've tried feeding it 1080i (just a matter of which does the conversion) and it just sucks out loud either way. Any motion whatsoever causes a lag in getting the image put together in a reasonable focus (blocking, pixellating, whatever you want to call it).
> 
> The 720p native stuff (FOX, ABC, ESPN, etc) all looks fantastic.
> 
> Maybe when we get the MPEG 4 locals in HD (I ain't holding my breath in DMA 83 or whatever) that will help. Or maybe I need a new TV. Yeah, that's it.


NBC coverage of ANYTHING in HD just sucks! If you have some free time, look thru this thread about their golf coverage....

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=901541&highlight=NBC+Golf

These guys have some real insight as to what NBCs problems are!


----------



## I WANT MORE

Steve Robertson said:


> No NBC by far is the worst with ESPN not far behind. I guess I shouldn't have said everything looks great but when broadcast right it is awesome.
> 
> The Master's the last 2 years was the best HD I have ever seen and even my wife said something about it.
> 
> I have the HP DLP 58 inch for 18 months and love the thing.


Thanks for clairifying. I was going to ask what your set was. If it made NBC look good I want one.


----------



## bmar

Hey All -

Please don't jump all over me for asking this (especially if someone has asked it already) but with this thread over two hundred pages, is there a D10 FAQ or primer somewhere?

Just trying to get up to speed on what channels are active (if any) and how I access them (HR20-700).

Just point me in the right direction and I'll go away quietly!


----------



## dbmaven

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> DirecTV stock on fire today, up nearly 6%!
> 
> I bet this has to do with the impending HD! DirecTV HD DVRs are going to be as cool as IPODs once they offer 100 national HD channels, everybody and his mother will want to subscribe.
> 
> BTW I am seeing commericials on Discovery HD for a show that premiers on Discovery Times tommorow evening. Will DirecTV carry Discovery Times?


Has for a long time - Channel 285. Don't think it's part of the HD channels, though.


----------



## dbmaven

bmar said:


> Hey All -
> 
> Please don't jump all over me for asking this (especially if someone has asked it already) but with this thread over two hundred pages, is there a D10 FAQ or primer somewhere?
> 
> Just trying to get up to speed on what channels are active (if any) and how I access them (HR20-700).
> 
> Just point me in the right direction and I'll go away quietly!


They're not available yet.
Lastest scuttlebutt is 6 AM EDT tomorrow, 9/19

This page shows what channels are expected.
They'll be on the same channel as the SD version currently is. When you tune to it, the HD will be first, then you can 'channel up' for the SD version.
The exception are a few that are not true simulcasts of an SD channel (MHD, HGTV-HD).


----------



## ivoaraujo

bmar said:


> Hey All -
> 
> Please don't jump all over me for asking this (especially if someone has asked it already) but with this thread over two hundred pages, is there a D10 FAQ or primer somewhere?
> 
> Just trying to get up to speed on what channels are active (if any) and how I access them (HR20-700).
> 
> Just point me in the right direction and I'll go away quietly!


The channels are not active yet - All signs point to tomorrow.
Make sure that your favorites are on ALL CHANNELS -


----------



## joelq

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> DirecTV stock on fire today, up nearly 6%!
> 
> I bet this has to do with the impending HD! DirecTV HD DVRs are going to be as cool as IPODs once they offer 100 national HD channels, everybody and his mother will want to subscribe.
> 
> BTW I am seeing commericials on Discovery HD for a show that premiers on Discovery Times tommorow evening. Will DirecTV carry Discovery Times?


The market in general is on fire today. The fed announced a cut to the benchmark interest rates by half a percent at 1:15 Central today. A bet that's more the reason.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

From about page 33, here is the link to the card showing the total channel lineup by the end of 2007:

2007 HD Lineup

Thanks to VeniceDre for the original post.

- Craig


----------



## iamcasacnu

So are the channels coming tommorrow or not???


----------



## Alan Gordon

JeffBowser said:


> I used to live in Albany, GA. What does one do in Dawson when one has insomnia ? We used to go out and steal the blinkers off the Bob's Barricades that always seemed to line 84 west in one place or another....


Tfederov is also another former Albanian...

As far as what there is to do, not much... I mainly either sat in bed trying to go to sleep, or got up and played with my HR20 setting up Series Links for new shows week after next.

I'll probably get home from work tonight around Midnight to 2:00 A.M., catch a nap, and try to be up by the time the HDs go live in the morning...

~Alan


----------



## Sirshagg

garydean said:


> OK... somebody had to do it... slow day at work.
> 
> Wednesday 9/18/2007 6:00 AM
> *A&E HD* - Infomercial
> *Big Ten Network HD* - Big Ten Tonight
> *Cartoon Network* - Transformers Cybertron
> *Cinemax HD East* - SIGN OFF
> *Cinemax HD West* - Friends And Lovers
> *CNN HD* - American Morning (Kiran Chetry)
> *Food Network HD* - Informercial
> *HBO HD West* - Curb Your Enthusiasm
> *HGTV HD* - Infomercial
> *History Channel HD* - History Channel Classroom
> *MHD* - HD Video Hour
> *NFL Network HD* - NFL Total Access
> *NGC HD* - Infomercial
> *Showtime HD West* - Fifty Pills
> *Smithsonian HD* - ???
> *Starz Comedy HD* - Spymate
> *Starz Edge HD* - Shut Up and Kiss Me
> *Starz HD East* - The Da Vinci Code
> *Starz HD West* - The Shaggy Dog
> *Starz Kids and Family HD* - All Dogs Go To Heaven II
> *TBS in HD* - The Steve Harvey Show
> *The Movie Channel East HD* - Fanny
> *The Weather Channel HD* - First Outlook
> *Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Playing Lessons From The Pros


Well this blows - I don't particularly want to watch any of this.


----------



## azarby

iamcasacnu said:


> So are the channels coming tommorrow or not???


Only D* knows for sure.


----------



## saryon

Yea, I was really looking forward to Discovery HD T and was hoping it was in the initial rollout.


----------



## PWenger

Sirshagg said:


> Well this blows - I don't particularly want to watch any of this.


Yes...but now you won't want to watch it in stunning High Definition!!!

Shoot me now.


----------



## n2deep2bn

garydean said:


> OK... somebody had to do it... slow day at work.
> 
> Wednesday 9/18/2007 6:00 AM
> *A&E HD* - Infomercial
> *Big Ten Network HD* - Big Ten Tonight
> *Cartoon Network* - Transformers Cybertron
> *Cinemax HD East* - SIGN OFF
> *Cinemax HD West* - Friends And Lovers
> *CNN HD* - American Morning (Kiran Chetry)
> *Food Network HD* - Informercial
> *HBO HD West* - Curb Your Enthusiasm
> *HGTV HD* - Infomercial
> *History Channel HD* - History Channel Classroom
> *MHD* - HD Video Hour
> *NFL Network HD* - NFL Total Access
> *NGC HD* - Infomercial
> *Showtime HD West* - Fifty Pills
> *Smithsonian HD* - ???
> *Starz Comedy HD* - Spymate
> *Starz Edge HD* - Shut Up and Kiss Me
> *Starz HD East* - The Da Vinci Code
> *Starz HD West* - The Shaggy Dog
> *Starz Kids and Family HD* - All Dogs Go To Heaven II
> *TBS in HD* - The Steve Harvey Show
> *The Movie Channel East HD* - Fanny
> *The Weather Channel HD* - First Outlook
> *Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Playing Lessons From The Pros


Wednesday is the 19th not the 18th


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

joelq said:


> The market in general is on fire today. The fed announced a cut to the benchmark interest rates by half a percent at 1:15 Central today. A bet that's more the reason.


Agreed that has fueled this, but 6% is more than double what the market is rising today. I think all of this HD is going fuel Directv's demand. Especially with all the sub $2000 50" plasma's out there. HD is coming to the masses and DirecTV is poised to have the largest selection availalbe.


----------



## Rubbernecker

hd video hour might be good..


----------



## jburroughs

Magic Eight Ball

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Question: Will the new HD channels be on tomorrow for DirecTV?

I know it's not THE Magic 8 Ball but it works for me!!!

http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~ssanty/cgi-bin/eightball.cgi


----------



## John4924

n2deep2bn said:


> Wednesday is the 19th not the 18th


good catch...i think this is fake


----------



## garydean

n2deep2bn said:


> Wednesday is the 19th not the 18th


oops... edited.

Primetime for tomorrow night (8pm ET)
*A&E HD* - CSI Miami
*Big Ten Network HD* - Women's Volleyball (Wisconsin at Illinois)
*Cartoon Network* - Grim Adventures Of Billy & Mandy
*Cinemax HD East* - The Professional
*Cinemax HD West* - Conspiracy Theory
*CNN HD* - Out In The Open
*Food Network HD* - Good Eats
*HBO HD West* - Hope Floats
*HGTV HD* - Designer Finals
*History Channel HD* - Modern Marvels
*MHD* - ???
*NFL Network HD* - NFL Replay (Vikings @ Lions)
*NGC HD* - Explorer: Science of Babies
*Showtime HD West* - Nowhere To Hide
*Smithsonian HD* - ???
*Starz Comedy HD* - Fun With Dick and Jane
*Starz Edge HD* - The Great Raid
*Starz HD East* - The Shaggy Dog
*Starz HD West* - An Unfinished Life
*Starz Kids and Family HD* - Daltry Calhoun
*TBS in HD* - Family Guy
*The Movie Channel East HD* - Hustle & Flow
*The Weather Channel HD* - Abrams & Bettes
*Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Tapout


----------



## iamcasacnu

PWenger said:


> Yes...but now you won't want to watch it in stunning High Definition!!!
> 
> Shoot me now.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smiddy

Here I am on business travel and won't be able to see my HD tomorrow. What a drag man!


----------



## Alan Gordon

garydean said:


> *Big Ten Network HD* - Women's Volleyball (Wisconsin at Illinois)


SOLD!!!

Sorry... I figured I'd say it before somebody else did...



> *A&E HD* - CSI Miami


Can anybody tell me if A&E broadcasts these in HD? How about DD5.1?

~Alan


----------



## sacalait

Just got another automated phone call again reminding me that the all new HD will be launching soon (as if I didn't know) and this was one last call to make sure I had by b-band conv. and 5 lnb installed and ready so I don't miss any of the exciting new programming.

P.S. no launch date given.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Agreed that has fueled this, but 6% is more than double what the market is rising today. I think all of this HD is going fuel Directv's demand. Especially with all the sub $2000 50" plasma's out there. HD is coming to the masses and DirecTV is poised to have the largest selection availalbe.


If they are smart they will try to entice a new subscriber base with a cheap HD only tier. (I heard an HD Tier is in the works.) You would get all the HD stations only at a reasonable price say $40 / month. Then offer like free install and get people hooked on on this HD. For people coming from DISH or cable give them first 2 months half price or something crazy like that. In this window of time where they are the HD leaders they need to go after subscribers like there's no tomorrow, if they do this, I think they will rake in the money.


----------



## TheMerk

Clarification regarding HD RSN's. Actually, this might cause more confusion, since I have no info about which RSN's will be in HD tomorrow (9/19):

*RSN's Launching 10/1*:

CSN Chicago 640 or 680
CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 or 681
NESN 623 or 682
SNY 625 or 683
YES 622 or 684

*RSN's Launching 10/17*:

FSN Detroit 636 
FSN Prime Ticket 653 
FSN Southwest 643
FSN West 652
CSN West 656-1
FSN Midwest 647-1
FSN Pittsburgh 628-1

All other RSN HD launches are still TBA. Their games will still be available in HD on either 96 or 97 as they are now.


----------



## iamcasacnu

smiddy said:


> Here I am on business travel and won't be able to see my HD tomorrow. What a drag man!


Got to go with that slingbox!! QUALITY!


----------



## ShaneHD

garydean said:


> oops... edited.
> 
> Primetime for tomorrow night (8pm ET)
> *A&E HD* - CSI Miami
> *Big Ten Network HD* - Women's Volleyball (Wisconsin at Illinois)
> *Cartoon Network* - Grim Adventures Of Billy & Mandy
> *Cinemax HD East* - The Professional
> *Cinemax HD West* - Conspiracy Theory
> *CNN HD* - Out In The Open
> *Food Network HD* - Good Eats
> *HBO HD West* - Hope Floats
> *HGTV HD* - Designer Finals
> *History Channel HD* - Modern Marvels
> *MHD* - ???
> *NFL Network HD* - NFL Replay (Vikings @ Lions)
> *NGC HD* - Explorer: Science of Babies
> *Showtime HD West* - Nowhere To Hide
> *Smithsonian HD* - ???
> *Starz Comedy HD* - Fun With Dick and Jane
> *Starz Edge HD* - The Great Raid
> *Starz HD East* - The Shaggy Dog
> *Starz HD West* - An Unfinished Life
> *Starz Kids and Family HD* - Daltry Calhoun
> *TBS in HD* - Family Guy
> *The Movie Channel East HD* - Hustle & Flow
> *The Weather Channel HD* - Abrams & Bettes
> *Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Tapout


So are these the channels we will have in HD tomorrow?


----------



## noneroy

Still no word from Earl. This absolutely has to be intentional. He drops by all the time and the fact that he's gone silent has to mean something. He's not denying they are happening tomorrow and he's not confirming either. I'm going to assume they are happening, otherwise I think we'd hear something (look at his previous posts in this thread).

Or he has something busy to do...but I think he'd make time if he needed to given how this thread be blowin' up.


----------



## Alan Gordon

ShaneHD said:


> So are these the channels we will have in HD tomorrow?


Depending on your package, it appears that way...

~Alan


----------



## purtman

TheMerk said:


> Clarification regarding HD RSN's. Actually, this might cause more confusion, since I have no info about which RSN's will be in HD tomorrow (9/19):
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/1*:
> 
> CSN Chicago 640 or 680
> CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 or 681
> NESN 623 or 682
> SNY 625 or 683
> YES 622 or 684
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/17*:
> 
> FSN Detroit 636
> FSN Prime Ticket 653
> FSN Southwest 643
> FSN West 652
> CSN West 656-1
> FSN Midwest 647-1
> FSN Pittsburgh 628-1
> 
> All other RSN HD launches are still TBA. Their games will still be available in HD on either 96 or 97 as they are now.


Merk,
Thanks. Where did you get these? Do you have an inside source? We know several who do and that's why I ask. In the meantime, I'll get to see the Blues in HD this year!


----------



## MikeR7

garydean said:


> oops... edited.
> 
> Primetime for tomorrow night (8pm ET)
> *A&E HD* - CSI Miami
> *Big Ten Network HD* - Women's Volleyball (Wisconsin at Illinois)
> *Cartoon Network* - Grim Adventures Of Billy & Mandy
> *Cinemax HD East* - The Professional
> *Cinemax HD West* - Conspiracy Theory
> *CNN HD* - Out In The Open
> *Food Network HD* - Good Eats
> *HBO HD West* - Hope Floats
> *HGTV HD* - Designer Finals
> *History Channel HD* - Modern Marvels
> *MHD* - ???
> *NFL Network HD* - NFL Replay (Vikings @ Lions)
> *NGC HD* - Explorer: Science of Babies
> *Showtime HD West* - Nowhere To Hide
> *Smithsonian HD* - ???
> *Starz Comedy HD* - Fun With Dick and Jane
> *Starz Edge HD* - The Great Raid
> *Starz HD East* - The Shaggy Dog
> *Starz HD West* - An Unfinished Life
> *Starz Kids and Family HD* - Daltry Calhoun
> *TBS in HD* - Family Guy
> *The Movie Channel East HD* - Hustle & Flow
> *The Weather Channel HD* - Abrams & Bettes
> *Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Tapout


OH BOY! I get to see a replay of the Lions - Vikings in HD. No thanks. It was hard enough to watch the first time.:lol:


----------



## Hdhead

TheMerk said:


> Clarification regarding HD RSN's. Actually, this might cause more confusion, since I have no info about which RSN's will be in HD tomorrow (9/19):
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/1*:
> 
> CSN Chicago 640 or 680
> CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 or 681
> NESN 623 or 682
> SNY 625 or 683
> YES 622 or 684
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/17*:
> 
> FSN Detroit 636
> FSN Prime Ticket 653
> FSN Southwest 643
> FSN West 652
> CSN West 656-1
> FSN Midwest 647-1
> FSN Pittsburgh 628-1
> 
> All other RSN HD launches are still TBA. Their games will still be available in HD on either 96 or 97 as they are now.


Merk - Will there be any other channels launching between 9/19 and 10/1?


----------



## TheMerk

ShaneHD said:


> So are these the channels we will have in HD tomorrow?


Yes. Here's the post I made earlier.


----------



## loudo

TheMerk said:


> Clarification regarding HD RSN's. Actually, this might cause more confusion, since I have no info about which RSN's will be in HD tomorrow (9/19):
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/1*:
> 
> CSN Chicago 640 or 680
> CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 or 681
> NESN 623 or 682
> SNY 625 or 683
> YES 622 or 684
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/17*:
> 
> FSN Detroit 636
> FSN Prime Ticket 653
> FSN Southwest 643
> FSN West 652
> CSN West 656-1
> FSN Midwest 647-1
> FSN Pittsburgh 628-1
> 
> All other RSN HD launches are still TBA. Their games will still be available in HD on either 96 or 97 as they are now.


From what source did you get this from?


----------



## Alan Gordon

noneroy said:


> Still no word from Earl. This absolutely has to be intentional. He drops by all the time and the fact that he's gone silent has to mean something. He's not denying they are happening tomorrow and he's not confirming either. I'm going to assume they are happening, otherwise I think we'd hear something (look at his previous posts in this thread).
> 
> Or he has something busy to do...but I think he'd make time if he needed to given how this thread be blowin' up.


He went fishin'...

He's watching "Highlander"...

He's betting his bottom dollar...

~Alan


----------



## MikeR7

purtman said:


> Merk,
> Thanks. Where did you get these? Do you have an inside source? We know several who do and that's why I ask. In the meantime, I'll get to see the Blues in HD this year!


I would say the answer is pretty obvious.:lol:


----------



## purtman

noneroy said:


> Still no word from Earl. This absolutely has to be intentional. He drops by all the time and the fact that he's gone silent has to mean something. He's not denying they are happening tomorrow and he's not confirming either. I'm going to assume they are happening, otherwise I think we'd hear something (look at his previous posts in this thread).
> 
> Or he has something busy to do...but I think he'd make time if he needed to given how this thread be blowin' up.


No Eagle either. Are they one and the same? :lol:


----------



## Howie

Oh, [email protected] I just got a Best Buy mailer with coupons for 10% off and no interest for 2 years. Looks like there's a 1080P Sammy on the horizon for me (I'm just a lowly 720P guy now).


----------



## TheMerk

Hdhead said:


> Merk - Will there be any other channels launching between 9/19 and 10/1?


That hasn't been communicated yet. I'm assuming no.


----------



## Rob

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> If they are smart they will try to entice a new subscriber base with a cheap HD only tier. (I heard an HD Tier is in the works.) You would get all the HD stations only at a reasonable price say $40 / month. Then offer like free install and get people hooked on on this HD. For people coming from DISH or cable give them first 2 months half price or something crazy like that. In this window of time where they are the HD leaders they need to go after subscribers like there's no tomorrow, if they do this, I think they will rake in the money.


Yes, they need to ween the current customer off SD. Get them on HD as fast as possible. It's going to take some time, but I see them doing away with the SD feeds if they have an HD feed available. For customer that don't want HD, well they will have to get a HD reciever that is "lock" for the end user only to get the HD program, but only outputed to SD via coax cable/A/V cable.

Eventually the goal woud be to get the HD feeds on the main sats once the SD feeds go away to free up the bandwidth.

Is this the direction Directv is going?


----------



## EricRobins

I WANT MORE said:


> Would you say that NBC sports look "great" on it? SNF, ND Foodball, Golf, etc.


I don't think ND football (unless they are losing) or Golf can EVERY look good, regardless of network!


----------



## gslater

MikeR7 said:


> OH BOY! I get to see a replay of the Lions - Vikings in HD. No thanks. It was hard enough to watch the first time.:lol:


I'd have to say I particularly enjoyed it!


----------



## jceman

fleadog99 said:


> What's up with her teeth, it looks like she has twice the amount of teeth as normal.


Therein lies my one problem with Giada. She is gorgeous, but, like most women, becomes borderline hideous when she smiles that "pageant smile". :eek2: Her normal smile is gorgeous and she seems to have a very nice personality.


----------



## PWenger

noneroy said:


> Or he has something busy to do...but I think he'd make time if he needed to given how this thread be blowin' up.


Ahh, remember the good old days, when we would gather at the mercantile, listening to The Jack Benny Show, waiting until the HD arrived before post 3000?

Wait a minute, that was last Thursday, right?


----------



## Dolly

noneroy said:


> Still no word from Earl. This absolutely has to be intentional. He drops by all the time and the fact that he's gone silent has to mean something. He's not denying they are happening tomorrow and he's not confirming either. I'm going to assume they are happening, otherwise I think we'd hear something (look at his previous posts in this thread).
> 
> Or he has something busy to do...but I think he'd make time if he needed to given how this thread be blowin' up.


I do hope you are right because this is about to drive me nuts :bang If D doesn't get some more HD up I'm about ready to :kickbutt:


----------



## dedalus_00

purtman said:


> No Eagle either. Are they one and the same? :lol:


 What a strange and amusing case of Multiple Personality Disorder that would be!!


----------



## noneroy

Hey Earl, I think the Bears are going to lose the rest of their games and Chicago will never have an Olympics! HA!



  :hurah:  If that doesn't get him to respond, nothing will......  :lol: :lol: :lol: 


(and I kid Earl. Seriously, where would we be without the guys who give so much time to this board and this thread? Golfclap for DBStalk and mods!)


----------



## iamcasacnu

Dolly said:


> I do hope you are right because this is about to drive me nuts :bang If D doesn't get some more HD up I'm about ready to :kickbutt:


Where may I ask did you get that quality smiley???


----------



## Steve Robertson

So Earl is the PC Eagle???


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I just went to DirecTV web site and clicked on "TV Listings" and checked for programs tomorrow evening. I do NOT see any additional HD channels added in the line up and when I clicked on Starz for information and to see if "HD" is in it, it wasn't. It doesn't look like HD will go live tomorrow after all.


----------



## sr6376

I WANT MORE said:


> Would you say that NBC sports look "great" on it? SNF, ND Foodball, Golf, etc.


NBCHD has always looked poor when compared to DiscoveryHD Theater and ESPNHD. Those two channels are the "cream of the crop", so to speak, of HD. While NBCHD is more like the ugly step child.


----------



## bgeoff

Are other folks getting automated calls from D* that are telling subscribers to check their (b) filters and get ready for imminent HD nirvana (not a quote) ? Just got one but it referenced an earlier HD prep call.


----------



## billsharpe

ShaneHD said:


> So are these the channels we will have in HD tomorrow?


Well, 10 of them are premium channels, but if you've got the right package you should get them.

Can't wait to see the weather maps in HD... (although I didn't think TWC in HD was ready to go live yet)

Bill


----------



## noneroy

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I just went to DirecTV web site and clicked on "TV Listings" and checked for programs tomorrow evening. I do NOT see any additional HD channels added in the line up and when I clicked on Starz for information and to see if "HD" is in it, it wasn't. It doesn't look like HD will go live tomorrow after all.


Or *gasp* they are holding back the change until the channels are pushed out to the customers to not confuse the deuce out of people looking at the guide.

I have a grain of salt you take that guide info with.



bgeoff said:


> Are other folks getting automated calls from D* that are telling subscribers to check their (b) filters and get ready for imminent HD nirvana (not a quote) ? Just got one but it referenced an earlier HD prep call.


Those have been going on for a while, I think. I got one about a month or so ago......


----------



## GenoV

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I just went to DirecTV web site and clicked on "TV Listings" and checked for programs tomorrow evening. I do NOT see any additional HD channels added in the line up and when I clicked on Starz for information and to see if "HD" is in it, it wasn't. It doesn't look like HD will go live tomorrow after all.


I don't think I'd put that much faith in the online guide as an authority on whether or not the HD goes live tomorrow.....but that's just me.


----------



## PWenger

Steve Robertson said:


> So Earl is the PC Eagle???


The most stunning case of unexpected secret identities since Michael Keaton became Batman.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I just went to DirecTV web site and clicked on "TV Listings" and checked for programs tomorrow evening. I do NOT see any additional HD channels added in the line up and when I clicked on Starz for information and to see if "HD" is in it, it wasn't. It doesn't look like HD will go live tomorrow after all.


Hmm..

I hate to say it, but you might be right, with the previous HD additions I thought they upgraded the program guide at least a day before with a coming soon channel listed in the guide, can anybody else confirm this? Of course they've never had an upgrade like this before, it's been a LONG time since they added any national HD's channels maybe they will do it differently this year.


----------



## ShaneHD

billsharpe said:


> Well, 10 of them are premium channels, but if you've got the right package you should get them.
> 
> Can't wait to see the weather maps in HD... (although I didn't think TWC in HD was ready to go live yet)
> 
> Bill


Well I do have the 3 months free of HBO, SKIN AND SHOW - and I have the HD Tier as well......will I get those new HD channels too?


----------



## loudo

HDTVFreak07 said:


> I just went to DirecTV web site and clicked on "TV Listings" and checked for programs tomorrow evening. I do NOT see any additional HD channels added in the line up and when I clicked on Starz for information and to see if "HD" is in it, it wasn't. It doesn't look like HD will go live tomorrow after all.


I am sure that when the new channels go live, a new program data will kick in for the On Line TV Listings, but you will not see anything until that time, as I am sure that they will not want to put new programing in the listings and then have something go wrong and not be able to deliver it, as scheduled.


----------



## iamcasacnu

I am going to be extremely ticked if it does not happen tommorrow....



QUIT BOJANGLIN' AND GET THE DANG CHANNELS UP!!!!!!!!! 

Folks we are staring at a week and a few days before the end of Sept.....I gotta tell ya...if they aren't up by the 30th big trouble could be on the horizon...


----------



## TheMerk

HDTVFreak07 said:



> I just went to DirecTV web site and clicked on "TV Listings" and checked for programs tomorrow evening. I do NOT see any additional HD channels added in the line up and when I clicked on Starz for information and to see if "HD" is in it, it wasn't. It doesn't look like HD will go live tomorrow after all.


The new channels are launching 9/19 at 6am EST.


----------



## loudo

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Hmm..
> 
> I hate to say it, but you might be right, with the previous HD additions I thought they upgraded the program guide at least a day before with a coming soon channel listed in the guide, can anybody else confirm this? Of course they've never had an upgrade like this before, it's been a LONG time since they added any national HD's channels maybe they will do it differently this year.


Big difference of adding one new channel on a satellite that is already in use, than 35 on a new satellite that has never been used before.


----------



## turbovr6

T-minus 7 hours to go!!!!!!!!! I hope...........


----------



## Brandon428

If they don't show by the 30th I'm gonna consider jumping ship.


----------



## MikeR7

turbovr6 said:


> T-minus 7 hours to go!!!!!!!!! I hope...........


13 hours sorry


----------



## GP_23

turbovr6 said:


> T-minus 7 hours to go!!!!!!!!! I hope...........


I think there is a little more than 7hrs if they are to go live at 6am est? Or I could be wrong.


----------



## Jon J

Alan Gordon said:


> Depending on your package, it appears that way...
> 
> ~Alan


No comments on my package, please.


----------



## MikeR7

Just a little less than 13 hours now.


----------



## noneroy

Brandon428 said:


> If they don't show by the 30th I'm gonna consider jumping ship.


To what?

That seems kind of silly. But if you want to go to E* or Comcast, enjoy. But here's the rub: The satellite is there, in place sending a signal to your receiver. Can you possibly imagine how much more time it would take? D* inarguably now has more bandwidth than any cable co or E*.

But if you want to leave before the party starts, that's fine...but unwise.


----------



## SteveHas

PWenger said:


> The most stunning case of unexpected secret identities since Michael Keaton became Batman.


I strongly suspect all of the senior guys/mods here just got fed up with a bunch HD junkies "jonesing" for new channels and ranting in this board.
I think they are just waiting for the go live which won't be until tomorrow at the earliest.
(my theory)
I don't think they have too much more to offer on this topic.
All they/we can do is wait now.


----------



## PersMD

Brandon428 said:


> If they don't show by the 30th I'm gonna consider jumping ship.


Careful. If you do you may only find water out there.:grin:


----------



## mndwalsh

MikeR7 said:


> OH BOY! I get to see a replay of the Lions - Vikings in HD. No thanks. It was hard enough to watch the first time.:lol:


what is with Ford Field in HD and the turf being Brown. I know the game was [email protected]# but the field looked bad


----------



## HDTVFreak07

noneroy said:


> To what?
> 
> That seems kind of silly. But if you want to go to E* or Comcast, enjoy. But here's the rub: The satellite is there, in place sending a signal to your receiver. Can you possibly imagine how much more time it would take? D* inarguably now has more bandwidth than any cable co or E*.
> 
> But if you want to leave before the party starts, that's fine...but unwise.


Comcast? I thought it's known as *COMCRAP!*


----------



## PoitNarf

noneroy said:


> Still no word from Earl. This absolutely has to be intentional. He drops by all the time and the fact that he's gone silent has to mean something. He's not denying they are happening tomorrow and he's not confirming either. I'm going to assume they are happening, otherwise I think we'd hear something (look at his previous posts in this thread).
> 
> Or he has something busy to do...but I think he'd make time if he needed to given how this thread be blowin' up.


Earl is staying away from this thread because he knows that every single letter will be psycho analyzed by you guys and he also doesn't want to get another 10 million PMs in regard to this stuff :lol:


----------



## Brandon428

MikeR7 said:


> 13 hours sorry


I'm gonna go watch 13 hrs of good movies to pass the time. Or maybe I'll just get hammered that'll pass the time quickly.:coffee :lol:


----------



## Brandon428

noneroy said:


> To what?
> 
> That seems kind of silly. But if you want to go to E* or Comcast, enjoy. But here's the rub: The satellite is there, in place sending a signal to your receiver. Can you possibly imagine how much more time it would take? D* inarguably now has more bandwidth than any cable co or E*.
> 
> But if you want to leave before the party starts, that's fine...but unwise.


I wasn't serious I was just hoping someone from D* would take the threat as we better get it done quick!


----------



## Xmaniac

mndwalsh said:


> what is with Ford Field in HD and the turf being Brown. I know the game was [email protected]# but the field looked bad


Good question. I went there last year and it didnt look like that.

Ford field was the first to go to that artificial turf and i hope they dont all turn that color after a few years.

the turf use to be a nice green i remember quite well and the fake grass use to be longer.


----------



## turbovr6

GP_23 said:


> I think there is a little more than 7hrs if they are to go live at 6am est? Or I could be wrong.


I'm going for midnight since i will still be awake. 6am is too early for me


----------



## markymouse

Brandon428 said:


> I'm gonna go watch 13 hrs of good movies to pass the time. Or maybe I'll just get hammered that'll pass the time quickly.:coffee :lol:


I'm right with you Brandon.......:smoking: :coffee


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Brandon428 said:


> If they don't show by the 30th I'm gonna consider jumping ship.


This is item 5 from DirecTV HD FAQ on their website, they are promising the start of the rollout in the month of September. After Sept 30 is highly unlikely unless they are having huge unexpected problems, in which case I think they would correct the web site. This website link came out after they started testing the satellite.

#5 When will the new HD channels be launched?

DIRECTV will begin launching our new HD programming lineup in September and continue to add new HD channels through the end of 2007. We will announce channels as they become available. Check DIRECTV.com/hd for updated information


----------



## Herdfan

Brandon428 said:


> If they don't show by the 30th I'm gonna consider jumping ship.


If they don't show up by the 30th, there is going to be a riot.

On second thought, if they don't go live tomorrow, there will be a riot and the server will crash. Phone company's systems will crash when all these people are calling 800-DIRECTV at 6:01am EST.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Howie said:


> Oh, [email protected] I just got a Best Buy mailer with coupons for 10% off and no interest for 2 years. Looks like there's a 1080P Sammy on the horizon for me (I'm just a lowly 720P guy now).


Ditto. Sammy LNT4665F. My BBY buds tell me their best price is the week before Super Bowl - but, you know, LCD-TV's are light enough that I don't worry about getting the critter online. This is $2599-2799 at BBY. Online it's down as low as $2149 w/free freight and no sales tax - from someone reputable I already buy computer gear from.

I promised my wife I was going to wait till it got down to $2K; but, I don't know if I can hold out.


----------



## dogs31

Herdfan said:


> If they don't show up by the 30th, there is going to be a riot.
> 
> On second thought, if they don't go live tomorrow, there will be a riot and the server will crash. Phone company's systems will crash when all these people are calling 800-DIRECTV at 6:01am EST.


Maybe J. Bauer will prevent this from happening.

J. Bauer: "You have less than 13 hours before I kill you."

DirectV engineer: " I'm working on it as fast I could."


----------



## loudo

Brandon428 said:


> If they don't show by the 30th I'm gonna consider jumping ship.


Yep!! The grass is always greener on the other side. That is until you get there.


----------



## wjHunter

TARDIS said:


> As long as it fired up by the time new BSG hits I'll be happy  I would have liked to have had for the current season (or as they say in England, Series) of Who but oh well. . .


+1  SciFi HD is on the October list so hopefully we will be in good shape for the BSG movie in November...


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Ed Campbell said:


> Ditto. Sammy LNT4665F. My BBY buds tell me their best price is the week before Super Bowl - but, you know, LCD-TV's are light enough that I don't worry about getting the critter online. This is $2599-2799 at BBY. Online it's down as low as $2149 w/free freight and no sales tax - from someone reputable I already buy computer gear from.
> 
> I promised my wife I was going to wait till it got down to $2K; but, I don't know if I can hold out.


Then you ain't man enough. I'll bet your wife gets what she wants more than she lets you get what you want. Find an excuse. Vacuum and hit the tv you have now and go, "But baby, my strawberry, my best lover, it was an accident!".


----------



## GP_23

Herdfan said:


> If they don't show up by the 30th, there is going to be a riot.
> 
> On second thought, if they don't go live tomorrow, there will be a riot and the server will crash. Phone company's systems will crash when all these people are calling 800-DIRECTV at 6:01am EST.


Most of us may just hear busy signals! Hopefully we will not have to worry about that!


----------



## F1 Fan

Sorta slightly off topic but...

I read somewhere today but cant find the link at the moment that Showtime is doing a free preview starting Sept28th (for a week i think).

Then D* and Comcast are supposed to be doing special offers of $6.95 a month for 3 months instead of $10.95.

Not that it affects me as I am on Premier package, but with Showtime in HD (hopefully on MPEG4 this week) then maybe you will get an extra free channel for a week.

When i find the link i will post it


----------



## syphix

Sitting pretty (even with the rain today)...ready to go....









Hope this isn't all "hype"...


----------



## mridan

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Comcast? I thought it's known as *COMCRAP!*


It is,and thats what their picture looks like in my area.


----------



## MikeR7

dogs31 said:


> Maybe J. Bauer will prevent this from happening.
> 
> J. Bauer: "You have less than 13 hours before I kill you."
> 
> DirectV engineer: " I'm working on it as fast I could."


That's good! :hurah:

Seriously I believe what TheMerk has is very good information. He/She has been very emphatic.:lol:


----------



## petek22

I would assume that once the HD comes online DTV will start rolling new commercials telling everyone about the new HD. Has anyone thought of contacting their local TV station asking if there are any new DTV commercials airing soon and if so what date and time. Does anyone have any connections like that?


----------



## GP_23

F1 Fan said:


> Sorta slightly off topic but...
> 
> I read somewhere today but cant find the link at the moment that Showtime is doing a free preview starting Sept28th (for a week i think).
> 
> Then D* and Comcast are supposed to be doing special offers of $6.95 a month for 3 months instead of $10.95.
> 
> Not that it affects me as I am on Premier package, but with Showtime in HD (hopefully on MPEG4 this week) then maybe you will get an extra free channel for a week.
> 
> When i find the link i will post it


Nice Sig, my wife is the same way, as soon as I walk in, I check channels, and signal strength!


----------



## PersMD

I just got an automated call *from* D*, asking me to check and verify that I have my B band converters in place.

I fully expect to have new channels at 6:00am!


----------



## JDuke

TheMerk said:


> Clarification regarding HD RSN's. Actually, this might cause more confusion, since I have no info about which RSN's will be in HD tomorrow (9/19):
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/1*:
> 
> CSN Chicago 640 or 680
> CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 or 681
> NESN 623 or 682
> SNY 625 or 683
> YES 622 or 684
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/17*:
> 
> FSN Detroit 636
> FSN Prime Ticket 653
> FSN Southwest 643
> FSN West 652
> CSN West 656-1
> FSN Midwest 647-1
> FSN Pittsburgh 628-1
> 
> All other RSN HD launches are still TBA. Their games will still be available in HD on either 96 or 97 as they are now.


While I am disappointed to not see NESN in HD at all this baseball season, 5-10 games wouldn't have made a tremendous difference anyway. Is there any chance these are launched early?

As to your last point... if all Celtics home games are broadcast in HD by FSN New England and theoretically all of those would be available on DirecTV, how does the Channel 96 or 97 work? Are they spot beamed and the guide data for those channels only populates for areas within that spot beam? For example, FSN NE Celtics game data are listed for me in channel 96 as that is in my area, but for someone in say Colorado their RSN that shows games only would have their game data on channel 96. Is that correct?


----------



## Ed Campbell

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Then you ain't man enough. I'll bet your wife gets what she wants more than she lets you get what you want. Find an excuse. Vacuum and hit the tv you have now and go, "But baby, my strawberry, my best lover, it was an accident!".


Can't break it. It's going into the guest house. Part of the excuse for buying a new set.


----------



## TheMerk

JDuke said:


> As to your last point... if all Celtics home games are broadcast in HD by FSN New England and theoretically all of those would be available on DirecTV, how does the Channel 96 or 97 work? Are they spot beamed and the guide data for those channels only populates for areas within that spot beam? For example, FSN NE Celtics game data are listed for me in channel 96 as that is in my area, but for someone in say Colorado their RSN that shows games only would have their game data on channel 96. Is that correct?


Exactly...


----------



## Rob

I don't think any joking/comments on killing someone is appropiate in an online community such as this.


----------



## satwood

syphix said:


> Sitting pretty (even with the rain today)...ready to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't all "hype"...


Hey dude, how come you get all the transponders? I have 0s on the first 3. Do you have some sort of secret antenna system that can pull spotbeam signals horizontally through the atmosphere? Or do you just live in the best possible place in the world? :grin: Maybe this means Lake Wobegon really is the center of the universe, where the men are strong, the women are good looking, and the HD satellite reception is above average? :lol:


----------



## mikeybc

wjHunter said:


> +1  SciFi HD is on the October list so hopefully we will be in good shape for the BSG movie in November...


I can't wait for the BSG movie (if you can't tell from my avatar). I'll be up with the rest of you tomorrow morning. Although, if it is EDT, I may stay up tonight until 11pm to see if I get them at midnight EDT. Otherwise, I may be into work a little late tommorrow!!! :icon_bb:


----------



## Strany

LP30 said:


> If you have diplexers in line, then you need to be sure they follow the BBC. The order would be...
> 
> Dish>>>WB68>>>BBC>>>Diplexer-Combine>>>Diplexer-Split>>>Receiver
> 
> I have 4 HR20's configured this way with the BBC's ranging from 20-50ft from the receiver without any difficulties. All 8 tuners have passed the channel 499 test.
> 
> You may also try using a different ouput on the Zinwell. I had a dying switch cause numerous problems that seemed a little odd in the past.
> 
> As a note, the WB68 is passively powered switch and per Zinwell should not be installed in a series or with splitters. That's Zinwell's recommendation. I have that setup with 2 WB68s and it is working now, but I have asked D* to swap it out for the correct switch for more than 8 outputs. The WB616 is designed for that purpose.


After doing this, my Line1(Tuner1 w/diplexer) is now running about 70-75% on all transponders on 103, my line 2(Tuner 2 wo/diplexer) is in 90's. Should I swap lines so that my lower % line is on Tuner 2 or should it be Ok as is.


----------



## Howie

I have my eye on the new Sammy 81 series LCD with 500,000:1 contrast ratio. I think about a 46" is all I can afford - I'll be going down from the 56" I have now.


----------



## loudo

JDuke said:


> While I am disappointed to not see NESN in HD at all this baseball season, 5-10 games wouldn't have made a tremendous difference anyway. Is there any chance these are launched early?


Hope it gets up in time for some Bruins games on NHLCI, in HD.


----------



## purtman

Rob said:


> I don't think any joking/comments on killing someone is appropiate in an online community such as this.


+1
... anywhere, for that matter ...


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Howie said:


> I have my eye on the new Sammy 81 series LCD with 500,000:1 contrast ratio. I think about a 46" is all I can afford - I'll be going down from the 56" I have now.


Not that it makes much of a deal, but is it 1080p?


----------



## Howie

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Not that it makes much of a deal, but is it 1080p?


 Oh yeah.


----------



## PersMD

TheMerk said:


> Clarification regarding HD RSN's. Actually, this might cause more confusion, since I have no info about which RSN's will be in HD tomorrow (9/19):
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/1*:
> 
> CSN Chicago 640 or 680
> *CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 *or 681
> NESN 623 or 682
> SNY 625 or 683
> YES 622 or 684
> 
> *RSN's Launching 10/17*:
> 
> FSN Detroit 636
> FSN Prime Ticket 653
> FSN Southwest 643
> FSN West 652
> CSN West 656-1
> FSN Midwest 647-1
> FSN Pittsburgh 628-1
> 
> All other RSN HD launches are still TBA. Their games will still be available in HD on either 96 or 97 as they are now.


CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 has been available for at least 3 weeks. On my system there are 2 channel 629's. The first one listed is HD, and the second one is SD.


----------



## Herdfan

Ed Campbell said:


> I promised my wife I was going to wait till it got down to $2K; but, I don't know if I can hold out.


I needed a new componet rack to go beside my 57" CRT HDTV. So we walk into CC and my wife points to a nice 60" Sony XBR and says "Why don't you just get that?" I was stunned.

But I can't decide what to get, so I still haven't gotten anything.


----------



## dogs31

purtman said:


> +1
> ... anywhere, for that matter ...


Don't you guys ever watch "24"? That was made up.


----------



## houskamp

Strany said:


> After doing this, my Line1(Tuner1 w/diplexer) is now running about 70-75% on all transponders on 103, my line 2(Tuner 2 wo/diplexer) is in 90's. Should I swap lines so that my lower % line is on Tuner 2 or should it be Ok as is.


HR's use both channels in a random way so no.. but you might try swaping some stuff around to figuire out where the problem is..


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Herdfan said:


> I needed a new componet rack to go beside my 57" CRT HDTV. So we walk into CC and my wife points to a nice 60" Sony XBR and says "Why don't you just get that?" I was stunned.
> 
> But I can't decide what to get, so I still haven't gotten anything.


Whoa! Your wife must be a HD snob! Gotta keep up with the Joneses!


----------



## reup

Herdfan - I have the 46' Sony XBR.....Love it!!!!


----------



## Howie

PersMD said:


> CSN Mid-Atlantic 629 has been available for at least 3 weeks. On my system there are 2 channel 629's. The first one listed is HD, and the second one is SD.


I'm just looking for 643 FSN Southwest and those San Antonio Spurs in HD. We'll have to win it all again this year with honest refs.


----------



## HoosierBoy

The interesting thing about the RSN's that are already on 24/7 in HD is the channel lineup is indicating HD on the overflow channel.

So for CSN-Chicago, the regular HD channel is 640 and the overflow channel is 680. that means all games on those dual numbered channels will be in HD.


----------



## syphix

satwood said:


> Hey dude, how come you get all the transponders? I have 0s on the first 3. Do you have some sort of secret antenna system that can pull spotbeam signals horizontally through the atmosphere? Or do you just live in the best possible place in the world? :grin: Maybe this means Lake Wobegon really is the center of the universe, where the men are strong, the women are good looking, and the HD satellite reception is above average? :lol:


Good quote... 

But seriously...the first three TP's turned on this morning/late last night, I believe. Check your signal meters...


----------



## Ken984

Herdfan said:


> I needed a new componet rack to go beside my 57" CRT HDTV. So we walk into CC and my wife points to a nice 60" Sony XBR and says "Why don't you just get that?" I was stunned.
> 
> But I can't decide what to get, so I still haven't gotten anything.


Just get the 60" and think about it you have 30 days at CC but the wife saying get it is a much more limited time offer!!


----------



## PersMD

Howie said:


> I'm just looking for 643 FSN Southwest and those San Antonio Spurs in HD. We'll have to win it all again this year with honest refs.


When you get it, you'll like it. 629 is broadcasting 1080i. I guess I should rephrase that to transmitting, or spot-beaming, or whatever.


----------



## Bschneider

Alan Gordon said:


> Hey BSchneider, I understand you can't say much, but if you're lurking, can you tell us if there are any uplinked MPEG4 simulcast channels of currently available MPEG2 HD channels?
> 
> ~Alan


Yes. Sort of. But I don't think two of the channels really should count. MHD and NGC.


----------



## chrisfowler99

Howie said:


> I'm just looking for 643 FSN Southwest and those San Antonio Spurs in HD. We'll have to win it all again this year with honest refs.


Good luck...Joey Crawford was reinstated today...


----------



## syphix

...and just as I post that...I've lost TP 1 & 9...









What the heck?? Am I alone?? Anyone else lose TP's 1 & 9??
(I've confirmed on two receivers)

It's raining here, but not _that_ bad...


----------



## Ken984

Bschneider said:


> Yes. Sort of. But I don't think two of the channels really should count. MHD and NGC.


Is it possible to comment on the quality of the channels at this time? Or should I just wait till tomorrow at 6 am?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Bschneider said:


> Yes. Sort of. But I don't think two of the channels really should count. MHD and NGC.


Thats it, does this mean the rollout isn't happening the 19th! Or just those two stations!


----------



## syphix

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Thats it, does this mean the rollout isn't happening the 19th! Or just those two stations!


Those two channels have been uplinked for a while...just "previewed" for the past few months...

In other news...anyone else lost TP's 1 & 9 on 103(b)???


----------



## reup

I lost TP 1 and 9 also...


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

I lost TP 1 and 9 also, maybe they are getting ready to turn things on right? Change is good right?, or maybe the satellite is having a cascade power failure, before long it will be a bright shooting star!

Those directv engineers keep playing with my emotions turning those transponders on and off!


----------



## Herdfan

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Thats it, does this mean the rollout isn't happening the 19th! Or just those two stations!


The question he was answering referred to any "current" MPEG-2 channels being broadcast in MPEG-4. Those two have been up in MPEG-2 for short "previews".


----------



## rock819

So with the new hd coming soon i was thinking of getting a bigger tv right now i have a 32" olevia 532h not a bad set at all IMHO but i want to enjoy the new hd in a bigger picture today i looked at a sony 3lcd 42" mdl #kdf42e2000 was wondering if anyone has this set and how well do they like it ? Its on sale for 899.00 new at a local retailer so i may pull the trigger but wanted to get some feedback first.


----------



## j.r.braswell

I just got off the phone with D* and they gave me HBO free for three months. I had not asked for anything in quite a while. 

The CSR told me in response to the inevitable question, tomorrow morning at 6 am. 

I feel a flu bug coming on...


----------



## russelle777

The engineers are on the thread and say "watch this" as they flip a few switches, turn off a couple of transponders and watch the posts fly...


----------



## viztiz

Is is just me or are the big guns like Earl and Tom being fairly quite today. The unofficial "official" line seems to be tomorrow at 6 am. 5 different CSRs have told me the same thing in the last 4 days. 2 called me about BBCs and I went through 3 different CSRs when ordering ST on Saturday (I got the new subscriber deal -btw). That much consistency goes way beyond the usual CSR winging it. Therefore, with basically 12 hours to go I am surprised one of our insiders isn't giving a thumbs up or warning us that things might not go as planned.


----------



## kaysersoze

Bschneider said:


> I was wrong on the date, but I was absolutely right on 09/02 regarding the partial list of channels that were coming during the first wave. For example, the Smithsonian HD on channel 267. Until that date, it wasn't even on anyone's radar much less the actuall channel number. Now its all over the place.
> 
> Would it would have been better if I had posted on the 11th or 12th that the date was being pushed back. Probably, but I think I would have been lynched regardless for being wrong.


Actually that was posted before the 2nd...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1079753#post1079753


----------



## jcurrier31

JDuke said:


> While I am disappointed to not see NESN in HD at all this baseball season, 5-10 games wouldn't have made a tremendous difference anyway. Is there any chance these are launched early?


What's the big deal, The Red Sox are on national TV 8 nights a week in HD anyway.

HaHa


----------



## Juppers

Maybe the 1 and 9 down is their way of telling us it will be the 19th.


----------



## syphix

Juppers said:


> Maybe the 1 and 9 down is their way of telling us it will be the 19th.


Good catch!!

...but I don't "like" them playing around with it this close to a supposed launch date...I know they don't NEED all the TP's...but it just seems like they're still _testing_ it...

...someone tell them to stop it...


----------



## cdavis0720

Juppers said:


> Maybe the 1 and 9 down is their way of telling us it will be the 19th.


Great..... Just Great!!!!!!!! First we have Earl speaking to us in code .....NOW D* Engineers are going to start...........


----------



## JDuke

TheMerk said:


> Exactly...


Is there anything in particular you know about when those RSN game only channels will begin broadcasting? It would seem coordinating broadcasting of those channels would be more complicated and could take more time, or might they all roll out soon at once whereas their feeds are only used during a particular game?


----------



## sandsmith

I am from the NYC Area and currently receive SNY and YES as full time HD channels on channels 625 and 622 respectively. These channels are beamed via MPEG-4 and therefore available here in the NYC area only.......With the launching of these HD RSN's, will they now be available out of market(absent games if sports
subscription is not purchased)? Currently,FSN New York and MSG Network HD is not even available here in NYC-but from what i understand they are coming as well which seems surprising with Cablevision who owns those channels marketing exclusive HD availability Appreciate some feedback on this Thanks!!!!


----------



## DarkAudit

I should probably be grateful that Fox Sports Pittsburgh isn't going HD until after the regular season is over. 15 years and counting. Sigh.


----------



## seminoles2425

rock819 said:


> So with the new hd coming soon i was thinking of getting a bigger tv right now i have a 32" olevia 532h not a bad set at all IMHO but i want to enjoy the new hd in a bigger picture today i looked at a sony 3lcd 42" mdl #kdf42e2000 was wondering if anyone has this set and how well do they like it ? Its on sale for 899.00 new at a local retailer so i may pull the trigger but wanted to get some feedback first.


That Sony is a real nice tv. The only drawback is that it doesn't have the vga hookup for your computer. If that does not make a difference to you than that is a excellent tv for the price. 2 hdmi and 3 component inputs for a total of 5 hd inputs as well as a built in tuner to receive local hd stations.


----------



## Howie

3am, OK. When I'm not watching a recording and just want to surf, I only surf the HD channels, which only gives me about 18 choices right now, including locals and West coast DNS. Starting in the morning I'll have maybe 50 or so to surf. Sweet.


----------



## syphix

1 is back...

...and 9.


Weird....maybe they WERE playing with us!!


----------



## saryon

I've got a Sony KDL40XBR3 and love it.

As for the lack of VGA, if the computer has a DVI couldn't one use a DVI->HDMI cable?


----------



## petergaryr

loudo said:


> Yep!! The grass is always greener on the other side. That is until you get there.


...and it still has to be mowed.


----------



## turbovr6

interesting channel I never noticed before...
578 "The KaKuCompilation" 5:30pm to 5:53PM today, followed by "professionalism" tomorrow at 6am, then a repeat of the "KaKu"


----------



## syphix

PTNW channels are internal channels, I believe...used for training.

It airs at those times every day.

(sorry...just a coincidence, not a "sign"!)


----------



## petergaryr

russelle777 said:


> The engineers are on the thread and say "watch this" as they flip a few switches, turn off a couple of transponders and watch the posts fly...


Go re-watch the old _Twilight Zone _episode, "The Monster are Due on Maple Street". Have just 1 person say they are getting the new channels and the rest of us aren't and watch the fun....


----------



## henryld

Could they be randomly switching tp's off & on? Just checked mine and 9 was off on tuner 1 and then 10 was offf on tuner 2. The next cycle thru all were on.


----------



## ivoaraujo

220 to 6000 Posts


----------



## wjHunter

satwood said:


> Hey dude, how come you get all the transponders? I have 0s on the first 3. Do you have some sort of secret antenna system that can pull spotbeam signals horizontally through the atmosphere? Or do you just live in the best possible place in the world? :grin: Maybe this means Lake Wobegon really is the center of the universe, where the men are strong, the women are good looking, and the HD satellite reception is above average? :lol:


All transponders have been live for a day or so. Have you checked your signal strength's lately?

I am getting 94+ on all active transponders...


----------



## TheMerk

sandsmith said:


> I am from the NYC Area and currently receive SNY and YES as full time HD channels on channels 625 and 622 respectively. These channels are beamed via MPEG-4 and therefore available here in the NYC area only.......With the launching of these HD RSN's, will they now be available out of market(absent games if sports
> subscription is not purchased)? Currently,FSN New York and MSG Network HD is not even available here in NYC-but from what i understand they are coming as well which seems surprising with Cablevision who owns those channels marketing exclusive HD availability Appreciate some feedback on this Thanks!!!!


I have verified, and I am told that the 5 channels listed with 10/1 launch dates will be CONUS, 24/7 HD (Accompanying sports packages required for pro games of course).


----------



## syphix

henryld said:


> Could they be randomly switching tp's off & on? Just checked mine and 9 was off on tuner 1 and then 10 was offf on tuner 2. The next cycle thru all were on.


Yep...they may be doing that...2 is off now...

...and now it's on.


----------



## usersrdum

For what it's worth, I just got off the phone with a CSR and she said that some of the HD channels would start tomorrow. So add that to the list of many CSR that say tomorrow. I hope they are correct this time.

She also stated that starting in December I would have to pay an additional $4.99 to keep the 6 extra HD channels. :nono2: I've had Total Choice Plus and HD Access for quite a while now.


----------



## j.r.braswell

i have all TP's on now.


----------



## wjHunter

syphix said:


> ...and just as I post that...I've lost TP 1 & 9...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck?? Am I alone?? Anyone else lose TP's 1 & 9??
> (I've confirmed on two receivers)
> 
> It's raining here, but not _that_ bad...


Just checked, I am 93+ on all 16 transponders...


----------



## evad

OriginallyPosted by sandsmith 
I am from the NYC Area and currently receive SNY and YES as full time HD channels on channels 625 and 622 respectively. These channels are beamed via MPEG-4 and therefore available here in the NYC area only.......

I live in buffalo ny and get them also


----------



## petergaryr

OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


----------



## henryld

syphix said:


> Yep...they may be doing that...2 is off now...
> 
> ...and now it's on.


Don't think I've seen that before in such a short period of time.


----------



## syphix

henryld said:


> Don't think I've seen that before in such a short period of time.


Yeah...odd....


----------



## TheMerk

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


I am!

(It's 4 am where I am...)


----------



## ivoaraujo

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Sirshagg

garydean said:


> oops... edited.
> 
> Primetime for tomorrow night (8pm ET)
> *A&E HD* - CSI Miami
> *Big Ten Network HD* - Women's Volleyball (Wisconsin at Illinois)
> *Cartoon Network* - Grim Adventures Of Billy & Mandy
> *Cinemax HD East* - The Professional
> *Cinemax HD West* - Conspiracy Theory
> *CNN HD* - Out In The Open
> *Food Network HD* - Good Eats
> *HBO HD West* - Hope Floats
> *HGTV HD* - Designer Finals
> *History Channel HD* - Modern Marvels
> *MHD* - ???
> *NFL Network HD* - NFL Replay (Vikings @ Lions)
> *NGC HD* - Explorer: Science of Babies
> *Showtime HD West* - Nowhere To Hide
> *Smithsonian HD* - ???
> *Starz Comedy HD* - Fun With Dick and Jane
> *Starz Edge HD* - The Great Raid
> *Starz HD East* - The Shaggy Dog
> *Starz HD West* - An Unfinished Life
> *Starz Kids and Family HD* - Daltry Calhoun
> *TBS in HD* - Family Guy
> *The Movie Channel East HD* - Hustle & Flow
> *The Weather Channel HD* - Abrams & Bettes
> *Versus/Golf Channel HD* - Tapout


Ahhh, that's much better. Actually a few things there i would watch (if i were up at 3am)


----------



## j.r.braswell

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


I AM!!!!

I have to get up then anyhow!


----------



## ikeb

did i read someplace that if you are getting 60 or above on the transponders that all is ok?

my reading ons 103b are all in the 60's and 70's


----------



## HDTVFreak07

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrown morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


Not me! Granted, it's only TV, but I've got to go and make some moolahs. I gotta impress my friend's wife when she comes over. I gotta make moolahs to buy a new sound system and a new 26" to go into my kitchen connected to an additional HD receiver. If you gotta leave the room to go get some munchies or more drink, you won't miss the game! Game's on in the kitchen as well!


----------



## TWJR

Since I'm in the 50s to 70s does anyone know the lowest signal that can still receive a picture?


----------



## Sirshagg

Alan Gordon said:


> Depending on your package, it appears that way...
> 
> ~Alan


EXCUSE ME?!?  :lol:


----------



## wjHunter

Juppers said:


> Maybe the 1 and 9 down is their way of telling us it will be the 19th.


 Hope you're right, although I am still getting a good reading on 1 and 9 (At 5:03pm CST).


----------



## bbaleno

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


ME


----------



## bonscott87

I get up at a quarter to 6 for work so I'll be checking it.


----------



## pharmer53

I work all night so I get to count down the minutes and probably not get a darn thing done tonight.


----------



## fhedrick

With one exception, I receive all transponders equally through Tuners 1 and 2 in my HR20. But on 103b, my signal strength is high on Tuner 2, but not accessed on Tuner 1. Can anyone tell me why? Thanks.


----------



## wjHunter

henryld said:


> Don't think I've seen that before in such a short period of time.


I saw 9 @ 0 for a single pass. They are all back at this moment (5:09pm CST)


----------



## Guitar Hero

Is 6AM the 'collective agreed upon' time of HD channels to appear? Or, did somebody get a confirmed 6AM 'go time' for the new HD channels?


----------



## Sirshagg

iamcasacnu said:


> Where may I ask did you get that quality smiley???


It's part of the forums here. When you port a message click the MORE link at the bottom of the smileys and you will find it in there.

:kickbutt: :kickbutt: :kickbutt: :kickbutt: :kickbutt: 
:kickbutt: :kickbutt: :kickbutt: :kickbutt: :kickbutt:


----------



## henryld

wjHunter said:


> I saw 9 @ 0 for a single pass. They are all back at this moment (5:09pm CST)


I saw that as well for a couple of passes. Wonder what that is all about?


----------



## TheMerk

Guitar Hero said:


> Is 6AM the 'collective agreed upon' time of HD channels to appear? Or, did somebody get a confirmed 6AM 'go time' for the new HD channels?


6am EST is the official launch time.

Here are the new channels, launching 9/19.


----------



## Sirshagg

syphix said:


> Sitting pretty (even with the rain today)...ready to go....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this isn't all "hype"...


I'm getting really tired of you posting this when the best I get on any TP is 85.


----------



## syphix

TheMerk said:


> 6am EST is the official launch time.


Which I don't understand....if the channels are uplinked and working fine, and there's no real "official" announcement of the channels from DirecTV...why not light 'em up right now? Why 6:00 am EDT?

(I have to leave for work at 5:30 am CDT, so you BET I'll be up to see it!! )


----------



## seern

Right now on my H20 here in Richmond VA I am getting '0' on all 16 of the tp's. I am beginning to think I am going to need an alignment visit to get any of the channels beside the ones we all have.:nono2:


----------



## syphix

Sirshagg said:


> I'm getting really tired of you posting this when the best I get on any TP is 85.


Sorry...I'll stop bragging!


----------



## Doug Brott

TheMerk said:


> 6am EST is the official launch time.


This thread will not see [STRIKE]3,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]5,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]6,000[/STRIKE] 7,000 posts before launch. T-12 hours (according to TheMerk) .


----------



## PoitNarf

Doug Brott said:


> This thread will not see [STRIKE]3,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]5,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]6,000[/STRIKE] 7,000 posts before launch. T-12 hours (according to TheMerk) .


I see your 7000 and raise to 8000 :lol:

Over 865 posts today alone in this thread, I definitely see it passing 7000 before 6am tomorrow.


----------



## F1 Fan

syphix said:


> Which I don't understand....if the channels are uplinked and working fine, and there's no real "official" announcement of the channels from DirecTV...why not light 'em up right now? Why 6:00 am EDT?
> 
> (I have to leave for work at 5:30 am CDT, so you BET I'll be up to see it!! )


Probably because they have to activate all the receivers. So they will send some signal tonight with a timer to activate at 6am.

Otherwise someone would say "I have them" everyone else checks and then 16.1 million calls to D* saying "he has them where is mine?"


----------



## Sirshagg

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


Not a chance


----------



## Sirshagg

ikeb said:


> did i read someplace that if you are getting 60 or above on the transponders that all is ok?
> 
> my reading ons 103b are all in the 60's and 70's


I've always thought 70 was a minimum in order to be relatively safe for rain fade.


----------



## ivoaraujo

Do you think D* will make any kind of announcement today about tomorrow?


----------



## PoitNarf

Sirshagg said:


> I've always thought 70 was a minimum in order to be relatively safe for rain fade.


Depends on the band. The old sats use Ku which handles rainfade better than Ka on the new sats. For a Ka signal, like the ones from D10 (103b), you really want to have at _*least*_ somewhere in the 80s.


----------



## Raphael754

Sirshagg said:


> I've always thought 70 was a minimum in order to be relatively safe for rain fade.


no its best in the 90's if u do not want to lose ur sigal during a rain storm


----------



## Elistan98

ivoaraujo said:


> Do you think D* will make any kind of announcement today about tomorrow?


no they will wait til the hd is live before making any announcements


----------



## ngoldenm

Well, guys, hate to break it to you. But according to the CSR I just talked to about a billing question, the new HD channels are already on and have been for a few days. She said to check the channels again, and if they are not there, the guide just hasn't had enough time to update.  

Anyway, I usually get up at 5:30 am CST, but I believe I will have to go to bed early tonight since I have to get up early in the morning.


----------



## syphix

ivoaraujo said:


> Do you think D* will make any kind of announcement today about tomorrow?


No. They learned from their mistakes. They traditionally announce the arrival of new channels days/weeks AFTER they arrive.

EDIT: whoo-hoo!! 900 posts! (please don't change this, mods! )


----------



## PoitNarf

ivoaraujo said:


> Do you think D* will make any kind of announcement today about tomorrow?


Probably not.


----------



## Sirshagg

PoitNarf said:


> I see your 7000 and raise to 8000 :lol:
> 
> Over 865 posts today alone in this thread, I definitely see it passing 7000 before 6am tomorrow.


East coast is already starting to get off work. Posts slow *way* down when people are not at work.


----------



## Sirshagg

Doug Brott said:


> This thread will not see [strike]3,000[/strike] [strike]5,000[/strike] [strike]6,000[/strike] 7,000 posts before launch. T-12 hours (according to TheMerk) .


Throwing down like that is seriously not recommended with this crowd!


----------



## pete4192

Sirshagg said:


> Throwing down like that is seriously not recommended with this crowd!


I'm still getting over Saturday night's posting frenzy.:grin:


----------



## ivoaraujo

ngoldenm said:


> Well, guys, hate to break it to you. But according to the CSR I just talked to about a billing question, the new HD channels are already on and have been for a few days. She said to check the channels again, and if they are not there, the guide just hasn't had enough time to update.
> 
> Anyway, I usually get up at 5:30 am CST, but I believe I will have to go to bed early tonight since I have to get up early in the morning.


If that was the case - why doesn't anyone have it right now?
I don't think the CSR knew what she was talking about!


----------



## Sirshagg

Raphael754 said:


> no its best in the 90's if u do not want to lose ur sigal during a rain storm


I was afraid of this with the ka sats. thanks.


----------



## henryld

pete4192 said:


> I'm still getting over Saturday night's posting frenzy.:grin:


As well as fridays and sunday!!:eek2:


----------



## mndwalsh

just got home and went to check signal strength

have a screen up that:

the process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled event(s):
Signal Testing 5:24
Are you sure you want to interrupt?



never seen that b4


----------



## azbob

Popcorn, Popped (check)
beer cold (check)
Door to Media room locked (check)
Eyes stapled open (check)
Astronaut diapers (check)
Pizza Delivery on Speed dial (check)
Remote duct tape to hand (check)
Back Scratcher at the ready (check)
Feet up (check)

ah... DTV ready... ahh.. :nono2:


----------



## Paul A

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


Since I'm West Coast, can you give me a 3am wake up call?

I'm going to subscribe to this post so I receive email notifications everytime a message is posted, turn my blackberry to vibrate notification, place it on my nightstand, and if this forum explodes it will be instant wake up call!!!

D* should of hired Dick Clark to do the countdown at Time Square.

Paul


----------



## Doug Brott

Sirshagg said:


> Throwing down like that is seriously not recommended with this crowd!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Guitar Hero said:


> Is 6AM the 'collective agreed upon' time of HD channels to appear? Or, did somebody get a confirmed 6AM 'go time' for the new HD channels?


With the exception of a few channels over the years (BravoHD+ didn't come on until I got home from work...), basically EVERY channel from DirecTV over the years (I've been a subscriber since 1995) have been added at 6:00 A.M.

It's a pretty safe bet...

~Alan


----------



## tpm1999

Hey, I read on the internets that I am getting some HD tomorrow. Is that true?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

So you guys have watching numbers 24/7 .....Now when the time turns over at 6:00 AM....What will you WATCH FIRST?
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## jcurrier31

Earl: Are you going to open up the chat room when the bomb drops?


----------



## roconnell

mndwalsh said:


> just got home and went to check signal strength
> 
> have a screen up that:
> 
> the process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled event(s):
> Signal Testing 5:24
> Are you sure you want to interrupt?
> 
> never seen that b4


I've gotten that the last 4 time times, and then it locks up and have to reboot


----------



## Doug Brott

jcurrier31 said:


> Earl: Are you going to open up the chat room when the bomb drops?


Chat room is open now (and always) Join in .. link is in Quick Links above.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

tpm1999 said:


> Hey, I read on the internets that I am getting some HD tomorrow. Is that true?


That is true Mr. President


----------



## jimmymiko

Yesterday I had a 95% signal on 99b -T1. I am in Rochester NY and have previously had 0-20% since no spot beam for Rochester yet. Maybe testing the spot beam for our area. Maybe good news for me.

In Rochester we do not have HD locals and I am tired of watching Syracuse locals (Which is all I can get) on the OTA.


----------



## Guitar Hero

Alan Gordon said:


> With the exception of a few channels over the years (BravoHD+ didn't come on until I got home from work...), basically EVERY channel from DirecTV over the years (I've been a subscriber since 1995) have been added at 6:00 A.M.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet...
> 
> ~Alan


Ahhhhh... I never knew that; thanks.

No wonder the retention rep said between 6 and 7AM tomorrow.


----------



## faspina

mndwalsh said:


> just got home and went to check signal strength
> 
> have a screen up that:
> 
> the process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled event(s):
> Signal Testing 5:24
> Are you sure you want to interrupt?
> 
> never seen that b4


I got this the other day and when I did the test , came back out to live tv, I could not get a signal it said the tuners were being used. Had to reboot.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Paul A said:


> I'm going to subscribe to this post so I receive email notifications everytime a message is posted, turn my blackberry to vibrate notification, place it on my nightstand, and if this forum explodes it will be instant wake up call!!!


We'll be too busy in the chat room to post on this thread! 

~Alan


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Alan Gordon said:


> With the exception of a few channels over the years (BravoHD+ didn't come on until I got home from work...), basically EVERY channel from DirecTV over the years (I've been a subscriber since 1995) have been added at 6:00 A.M.
> 
> It's a pretty safe bet...
> 
> ~Alan


The Big 10 channel started at 8:00PM but there was a space for it all day.


----------



## GP_23

I have a weird feeling that some of us may never be heard from again when that switch is flipped!


----------



## mcbeevee

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


I've been doing that for the last week!


----------



## ikeb

my transponders are all over the place on 103B

1-8 71,63,66,58,74,67,70,64
9-16 77,72,74,69,80,77
17-24 78,72


----------



## Alan Gordon

Guitar Hero said:


> Ahhhhh... I never knew that; thanks.
> 
> No wonder the retention rep said between 6 and 7AM tomorrow.


Another thing I thought of to add... just for those who don't know...

Free Previews of the Premium Channels (HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax) always begins at 6:00 A.M. EDT, and ends at 6:00 A.M. EDT.

~Alan


----------



## ActiveHDdave

GP_23 said:


> I have a weird feeling that some of us may never be heard from again when that switch is flipped!


Other birds are going up.


----------



## Alan Gordon

ActiveHDdave said:


> The Big 10 channel started at 8:00PM but there was a space for it all day.


True, but I did say there were exceptions...

~Alan


----------



## jrodfoo

we'll have plenty to discuss, such as the channels and quality of the such 

BTN could have been their decision since the channel was starting for the very first time.


----------



## GP_23

ActiveHDdave said:


> Other birds are going up.


Yeah, but this was the big one!


----------



## Elistan98

Press release on mgm hd

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070918/tv_nm/mgm_dc_1;_ylt=AqAfknWWdjfFgkKUYTF_SFsE1vAI

no date listed though


----------



## BobbyK

Quality will be job one for me.


----------



## mndwalsh

syphix said:


> Sitting pretty (even with the rain today)...ready to go....
> 
> Hope this isn't all "hype"...


not looking good at my house. Good thing I have an appt on Friday.


----------



## henryld

BobbyK said:


> Quality will be job one for me.


You are a D* employee are you not?


----------



## henryld

mndwalsh said:


> not looking good at my house. Good thing I have an appt on Friday.


Ugly!!!:eek2:


----------



## BobbyK

henryld said:


> You are a D* employee are you not?


Lord no.................................


----------



## ngoldenm

ivoaraujo said:


> If that was the case - why doesn't anyone have it right now?
> I don't think the CSR knew what she was talking about!


Yeah, she didn't have a clue. I know they aren't on yet. I was just making a funny.


----------



## dwrats_56

reup said:


> Herdfan - I have the 46' Sony XBR.....Love it!!!!


A 46 foot TV, I bet the neighbors love it. I feel small, only 50".


----------



## Doug Brott

dwrats_56 said:


> A 46 foot TV, I bet the neighbors love it. I feel small, only 50".


.. I can hear it now .. "Did you see the size of the nose ..." :lol:


----------



## PR Buick

For what it's worth, I just got off a long call with tech support (20's/30's on 103b, still...) and she also said Midnight (tonight) is when some of these could start turning on. She also had me tune to 362 and asked, "Do you see the Weather Channel?" 

"Yep"

"Is it in standard def?"

"Yep."

"Now press Channel Up."

"Okay."

"Do you see it in high def?"

:icon_cool 

"Uh, no..."

She went on to say that some people on the east coast are getting a few already, and she's "been using" the weather channel as a reference. We'll see...


----------



## Sirshagg

mndwalsh said:


> not looking good at my house. Good thing I have an appt on Friday.


Ouch!


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 11H:00M:00S


----------



## syphix

+1 (  )


----------



## Elistan98

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 11H:00M:00S


feels like christmas

oh the weather outside is .........


----------



## Newshawk

Please, people, _*SLOW DOWN*_! While I was catching up on the 20 some pages of posts since 1 PM, CT, two more pages of posts were added... it's like trying to catch up to a runaway train...


----------



## StanO

ActiveHDdave said:


> Other birds are going up.


Well, with the next bird going up, I refuse to fall victim to the "D* always turns the new stuff on early. I has been their history!" crap. We have all been almost crazed about channels showing up since last week! It has been a helluva lot of fun, really, but I don't think I will have the strength to go thru it again next time.:dozey:


----------



## mhking

petergaryr said:


> OK, fess up. Who is going to be sitting at the TV tomorrow morning at 5:50 AM EDST counting 10...9...8..7.....


I don't get home from work until after 1, but I'm usually up before 7 to get the kids off to school....


----------



## syphix

StanO said:


> Well, with the next bird going up, I refuse to fall victim to the "D* always turns the new stuff on early. I has been their history!" crap. We have all been almost crazed about channels showing up since last week! It has been a helluva lot of fun, really, but I don't think I will have the strength to go thru it again next time.:dozey:


You and me both! Every morning I turn on my LCD to see if the channels arri....nah....nothing yet....  Maybe tonight/tomorrow...


----------



## Paul A

Newshawk said:


> Please, people, _*SLOW DOWN*_! While I was catching up on the 20 some pages of posts since 1 PM, CT, two more pages of posts were added... it's like trying to catch up to a runaway train...


yyyyyooooouuuu aaaaaiiiiinnnnttttt ssssseeeeeeeeennnnnnn nnnnoooottttthhhhiiinnnnggggg yyyyyyyyeeeeeetttttttt

nnnooooowwww thhhhaaaatttt'sss ssssssssslllllllloooooooowwwww


----------



## Paul A

I can't get the Heinz Ketchup commercial out of my head...

Anticipation...


----------



## Brandon428

syphix said:


> You and me both! Every morning I turn on my LCD to see if the channels arri....nah....nothing yet....  Maybe tonight/tomorrow...


Yeah,all this stress is giving me high blood pressure.


----------



## cmasia

Everyone's in here, so I'll throw this up...

I have service in Indiana.

I want to - as a surprise gift - buy service for my sister in New Jersey, paying for her equipment and monthly fee for a year or longer.

D* CS will not allow me to do this, saying they need the SS# of my sister, as well as other information.

While we're waiting until 6:00 AM.....
Any ideas on the way to accomplish this?

If this post is moved, I understand completely.


----------



## TheMerk

Alan Gordon said:


> Another thing I thought of to add... just for those who don't know...
> 
> Free Previews of the Premium Channels (HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax) always begins at 6:00 A.M. EDT, and ends at 6:00 A.M. EDT.
> 
> ~Alan


And All Day Tickets go from 6am EST to 5:59am EST too.


----------



## Alan Gordon

cmasia said:


> Everyone's in here, so I'll throw this up...
> 
> I have service in Indiana.
> 
> I want to - as a surprise gift - buy service for my sister in New Jersey, paying for her equipment and monthly fee for a year or longer.
> 
> D* CS will not allow me to do this, saying they need the SS# of my sister, as well as other information.
> 
> While we're waiting until 6:00 AM.....
> Any ideas on the way to accomplish this?
> 
> If this post is moved, I understand completely.


Just put it in your name for a year. In other words, just have two accounts...

~Alan


----------



## noneroy

cmasia said:


> Everyone's in here, so I'll throw this up...
> 
> I have service in Indiana.
> 
> I want to - as a surprise gift - buy service for my sister in New Jersey, paying for her equipment and monthly fee for a year or longer.
> 
> D* CS will not allow me to do this, saying they need the SS# of my sister, as well as other information.
> 
> While we're waiting until 6:00 AM.....
> Any ideas on the way to accomplish this?
> 
> If this post is moved, I understand completely.


Say you want to get it at your second house. Put her address as the house?

They need the SSN for credit check. If you are willing to have it in your name, i guess they don't need to check it.

Are you sure she WANTS it? It's a two year commitment, so you'd be locking her into a year of programming she may not want.....I like where your head is at, but maybe some flowers instead?


----------



## jdvzwia

cmasia said:


> Everyone's in here, so I'll throw this up...
> 
> I have service in Indiana.
> 
> I want to - as a surprise gift - buy service for my sister in New Jersey, paying for her equipment and monthly fee for a year or longer.
> 
> D* CS will not allow me to do this, saying they need the SS# of my sister, as well as other information.
> 
> While we're waiting until 6:00 AM.....
> Any ideas on the way to accomplish this?
> 
> If this post is moved, I understand completely.


Yeah...get a couple of xtra boxes from d* on your account, a dish off of e-bay, drive to Jersey and install. Done


----------



## TheDudeAbides

still waiting......and waiting......


I really hope that when I get up for work at 6am I have some new HD channels. I'll probably suddenly feel sick and have to call in....


----------



## pete4192

TheMerk said:


> And All Day Tickets go from 6am EST to 5:59am EST too.


Merk, I want to say Thank You to you for sharing some of your info and insight with us HD loons.
We really appreciate it and I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## oenophile

This thread is rapidly becoming useless. I no longer try reading the posts--just skip to last page to ensure I didn't miss the launch. Still have to wade through junk.

Any chance we could please get :backtotop and stop posting misc. junk?


----------



## seminoles2425

cmasia said:


> Everyone's in here, so I'll throw this up...
> 
> I have service in Indiana.
> 
> I want to - as a surprise gift - buy service for my sister in New Jersey, paying for her equipment and monthly fee for a year or longer.
> 
> D* CS will not allow me to do this, saying they need the SS# of my sister, as well as other information.
> 
> While we're waiting until 6:00 AM.....
> Any ideas on the way to accomplish this?
> 
> If this post is moved, I understand completely.


You could put the service in your name for a year and then transfer the account to your sister when you will stop paying for service. I did this with my aunt. The bill had to be paid off when I transferred service. I do not remember if they did a credit check on my aunt or not because I did this back in 2003.


----------



## Sirshagg

cmasia said:


> Everyone's in here, so I'll throw this up...
> 
> I have service in Indiana.
> 
> I want to - as a surprise gift - buy service for my sister in New Jersey, paying for her equipment and monthly fee for a year or longer.
> 
> D* CS will not allow me to do this, saying they need the SS# of my sister, as well as other information.
> 
> While we're waiting until 6:00 AM.....
> Any ideas on the way to accomplish this?
> 
> If this post is moved, I understand completely.


:welcome_s 
Not sure if you will be able to do it but be aware there may be a 2 year committment depending on the equipment you get. Don't want here to get a monthly bill by surprise in a year.


----------



## Sirshagg

jdvzwia said:


> Yeah...get a couple of xtra boxes from d* on your account, a dish off of e-bay, drive to Jersey and install. Done


:welcome_s 
Me thinks that's a :nono2: topic around here.


----------



## TheMerk

pete4192 said:


> Merk, I want to say Thank You to you for sharing some of your info and insight with us HD loons.
> We really appreciate it and I always look forward to your posts.


You're too kind!


----------



## swirl_junkie

What would you propose people talk about? Post more signal strengths? List the channels coming on again? People are excited... why rain on their parade?


----------



## gregory

oenophile said:


> This thread is rapidly becoming useless. I no longer try reading the posts--just skip to last page to ensure I didn't miss the launch. Still have to wade through junk.
> 
> Any chance we could please get :backtotop and stop posting misc. junk?


I completely agree. Come on mods, let's clean up this thread or close it.


----------



## pattcap

oenophile said:


> This thread is rapidly becoming useless. I no longer try reading the posts--just skip to last page to ensure I didn't miss the launch. Still have to wade through junk.
> 
> Any chance we could please get :backtotop and stop posting misc. junk?


I think we are trying to reach 6,000 posts before the official launch, 
may be 10,000 posts.
One thing is for certain, once they light them up, the last post will terminally say, more or less that they have been lit up.

Should be less than 11 hours now


----------



## timmac

Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


----------



## syphix

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


No.


----------



## pattcap

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


Yes, but unlikely to be one of the channels in the first group
Bottom row


----------



## ljnskywalker

I'm on the East Coast and nothing here


----------



## russelle777

Ummmm "HD anticipation and OTHER POSTS"


----------



## Doug Brott

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


I'll let you know in the morning.


----------



## TheMerk

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


FYI, I have heard nothing to support that claim.


----------



## cincy_HD_fan

Doug Brott said:


> I'll let you know in the morning.


nothing in Cincy


----------



## Hdhead

This post is for Giada HD


----------



## syphix

6003...and counting! 

Where's that little red headed b!%*#???


----------



## pete4192

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


Not in HD in Cincinnati.


----------



## Howie

gregory said:


> I completely agree. Come on mods, let's clean up this thread or close it.


Bah! Humbug!


----------



## henryld

russelle777 said:


> Ummmm "HD anticipation and OTHER POSTS"


----------



## pete4192

cincy_HD_fan said:


> nothing in Cincy


:welcome_s

Good to see another Cincy res in here.


----------



## russelle777

henryld said:


>


Thank you, thank you very much, I'll be here all night or at least till 6 am. :lol:


----------



## Blackice_WV

Hdhead said:


> This post is for Giada HD


+1 Don't get me started on Giada again ....lol


----------



## StanO

I think being on topic on this thread is really a matter of perspective. The vast majority of people have been on here day in and day out for at least a week and a half with baited breath in aticipation of the new HD. They have gotten tired, slap happy and some, including me, are a little PO'd that they have spent a lot of time waiting and hoping, not to mention the build up and let down of a bunch of "know it alls" with their guestimates. So, if the irritation has gotten to a level that it is better to go off topic a little, it really should be allowed to slide.


----------



## pete4192

Blackice_WV said:


> +1 Don't get me started on Giada again ....lol


I'm going to have to check this Giada chick out. What time is she on?


----------



## BobbyK

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


no


----------



## Smuuth

jdvzwia said:


> Yeah...get a couple of xtra boxes from d* on your account, a dish off of e-bay, drive to Jersey and install. Done


Which violates your TOS with DIRECTV. :nono:


----------



## russelle777

pete4192 said:


> I'm going to have to check this Giada chick out. What time is she on?


1:30pm est tomorrow...


----------



## Sirshagg

cincy_HD_fan said:


> nothing in Cincy


:welcome_s


----------



## pete4192

I for one appreciate the mods keeping this forum open so we can vent, cheer, gripe, console and joke with each other while anticipate one of the greatest events to ever happen to the entertainment industry.
Please keep this forum open!!!


----------



## noneroy

I think this topic being what it is helps keep this sort of thing from spilling over onto the rest of the board. Just consider it a pressure valve of sorts.

If you want to know when the HD channels go live and aren't in front of your TV, just press reload on this site. If you cannot get to dbstalk.com, they are up.

There is also a thread you can subscribe to so that you can get an email notification when they go live. 

As far as finding 'new' information...well there is a thread for that, but I wouldn't expect anything. The next news SHOULD be HD lighting up....


----------



## Sirshagg

oenophile said:


> This thread is rapidly becoming useless. I no longer try reading the posts--just skip to last page to ensure I didn't miss the launch. Still have to wade through junk.
> 
> Any chance we could please get :backtotop and stop posting misc. junk?


While this thread might go off in many tnagents it's usually HD realted in some way and is in general all about the anticipation. This is what happens when you have an enormous mob of people all clammoring for something. The way i see it - it *IS* on topic.


----------



## Sirshagg

pete4192 said:


> I for one appreciate the mods keeping this forum open so we can vent, cheer, gripe, console and joke with each other while anticipate one of the greatest events to ever happen to the entertainment industry.
> Please keep this forum open!!!


:up: * 1000


----------



## jlancaster

pete4192 said:


> I for one appreciate the mods keeping this forum open so we can vent, cheer, gripe, console and joke with each other while anticipate one of the greatest events to ever happen to the entertainment industry.
> Please keep this forum open!!!


I agree!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

pete4192 said:


> I for one appreciate the mods keeping this forum open so we can vent, cheer, gripe, console and joke with each other while anticipate one of the greatest events to ever happen to the entertainment industry.
> Please keep this forum open!!!


It's like Gambling or a sporting event for me..... when will the new bird go live? And there will winners and losers. on when it will happen

Plus it satisfies my inner geek.
:ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon


----------



## Sirshagg

So when 30 new HD channels go live at the same time how do you decide what to watch first?


----------



## wjHunter

mndwalsh said:


> just got home and went to check signal strength
> 
> have a screen up that:
> 
> the process you've requested conflicts with the following scheduled event(s):
> Signal Testing 5:24
> Are you sure you want to interrupt?
> 
> never seen that b4


It's a fairly new bug since CE 18a. I'll be glad when they squash it... 
See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99255


----------



## pete4192

ActiveHDdave said:


> It's like Gambling or a sporting event for me..... when will the new bird go live? And their will winners and loosers.


That brings up a good point. I'm really surprised Bodog doesn't have an over/under line up on this yet!


----------



## BobbyK

pete4192 said:


> I for one appreciate the mods keeping this forum open so we can vent, cheer, gripe, console and joke with each other while anticipate one of the greatest events to ever happen to the entertainment industry.
> Please keep this forum open!!!


Me too.


----------



## StanO

Has anyone heard anything about the Local HD's that will be going live with D10. With all the national channels talk, I hope I didn't miss it along the way.


----------



## pete4192

Sirshagg said:


> So when 30 new HD channels go live at the same time how do you decide what to watch first?


I imagine scrolling through each one a few times, then just settling on one. More than likely it will be NFLN.


----------



## timmac

Well, no one is saying not tomorrow, so I guess that is it. So, that would be against all the professional opinions. Not early, unless you choose another random date. CSRs all reporting this date when everyone said they don't know. Not Tuesday like everyone said is typical of a D* start. Not 9/1, not 9/15 and as for 3000 posts, we've doubled it. So, don't worry about apologizing or we are sure to make 7000 posts.


----------



## leww37334

Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:

Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## pete4192

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


+1


----------



## Sirshagg

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Hdhead

Sirshagg said:


> So when 30 new HD channels go live at the same time how do you decide what to watch first?


We need a HD mix channel!! :nono2:


----------



## Sirshagg

StanO said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the Local HD's that will be going live with D10. With all the national channels talk, I hope I didn't miss it along the way.


I think that was discussed back somewhere in the 3000's. (jk):lol:


----------



## wjHunter

timmac said:


> Can anyone confirm weather channel in HD?


No in Huntsville AL


----------



## noneroy

I know I sound like a broken record, but does anyone else find it odd we've had no word from Earl or others obviously in the 'know' today?


----------



## timmac

noneroy said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but does anyone else find it odd we've had no word from Earl or others obviously in the 'know' today?


I don't find it odd, but confirming!


----------



## pete4192

noneroy said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but does anyone else find it odd we've had no word from Earl or others obviously in the 'know' today?


I've thought about that. There are probably sick of being bombarded with "When is it going to happen" questions. Even if they know, they cannot tell us. I don't blame them for laying low.
Or, they could be planning a surprise attack for right before it happens.
Or....they could be resting up for the marathon HD-viewing coming up soon!


----------



## Ken984

noneroy said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but does anyone else find it odd we've had no word from Earl or others obviously in the 'know' today?


Earl and Tom are probably watching _NEW_ HD 
Just kidding, I have no idea what they are up to, probably watching the post count here and shaking their heads.


----------



## jcurrier31

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Great plug, I made the same one in here yesterday............probably a couple thousand posts ago.


----------



## pete4192

Ken984 said:


> Earl and Tom are probably watching _NEW_ HD
> Just kidding, I have no idea what they are up to, probably watching the post count here and shaking their heads.


Earl: Look at those fools.
Tom: I know...what suckers.
Earl: I really got 'em with that 3000 post comment!
Tom: Hehe...yep. That and the Annie post!
Earl: Oh, well. What do we watch next?
Tom: Yeah...back to our HD viewing!


----------



## oldfantom

noneroy said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but does anyone else find it odd we've had no word from Earl or others obviously in the 'know' today?


I suspect that they all have day jobs.:computer:


----------



## UTVLamented

Hdhead said:


> We need a HD mix channel!! :nono2:


Or even better, an "HD Zone" channel where the host keeps switching to different HD channels as something interesting is happening. :grin:


----------



## henryld

oldfantom said:


> I suspect that they all have day jobs.:computer:


Like most of us....have been ignoring somewhat!:nono:


----------



## pete4192

henryld said:


> Like most of us....have been ignoring somewhat!:nono:


I'm just waiting for DBSTalk.com to be added to the banned websites list at work!


----------



## oldfantom

henryld said:


> Like most of us....have been ignoring somewhat!:nono:


I'm on vacation. Isn't everyone?


----------



## leww37334

jcurrier31 said:


> Great plug, I made the same one in here yesterday............probably a couple thousand posts ago.


sorry jcurrier, I missed it, must have been during one of my sleep breaks.....


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> I know I sound like a broken record, but does anyone else find it odd we've had no word from Earl or others obviously in the 'know' today?


They are probably all busy watching their new HD channels


----------



## bllreed

Does anyone know if they are going to be adding HD to the end of every station's
call sign or changing it in some other manner? If so I'm guessing it won't affect
any recordings that have been setup? This may have (and probably was) been
covered somewhere in the previous 6000+ posts but I don't have the time to
start at #1. 

BR


----------



## Sirshagg

bllreed said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to be adding HD to the end of every station's
> call sign or changing it in some other manner? If so I'm guessing it won't affect
> any recordings that have been setup? This may have (and probably was) been
> covered somewhere in the previous 6000+ posts but I don't have the time to
> start at #1.
> 
> BR


you will need to setup SL's on the new channels.


----------



## timmac

I work at a "undisclosed" and sit around answering phones of a technical nature for "undisclosed" and I monitor this forum. I'm just wondering what I'm going to be doing after tonight on my evening shifts. I'm going to have to go over to the other forum and watch the charlie chat.


----------



## mexican-bum

bllreed said:


> Does anyone know if they are going to be adding HD to the end of every station's
> call sign or changing it in some other manner? If so I'm guessing it won't affect
> any recordings that have been setup? This may have (and probably was) been
> covered somewhere in the previous 6000+ posts but I don't have the time to
> start at #1.
> 
> BR


you will have to setup new recording if you want them in hd, it will still record the sd feed


----------



## Philly Bill

Alan Gordon said:


> Actually, you get TWO (2) channels 362 in the guide. One SD, one HD.
> 
> You also have a setting in your receiver to hide the SD, and only showing the HD versions...
> 
> ~Alan


Yep. From the website:

_"New HD versions of SD channels will be located on the same viewer channel as the SD version. For an advanced HD set top box (H20/H21/HR20/HR21), both versions will be listed in the program guide. The HD version will be the first version listed. For example, tuning 362 (The Weather Channel) in the guide will show two listings, the upper in HD and the lower in SD. Typing 3-6-2-ENTER will automatically tune to the HD version. For all other set top boxes, only the SD version will be visible.

For HD channels similar to SD channels, they will be located in the program guide close to the SD channel number. In some cases, these similar HD channels will be put on "sub-channels" like 360-1. In this case, the HD channel will be listed in numerical order (360-1 follows 360) and direct tuning via remote control will require using the "dash" key in the lower left corner before entering the sub-channel number. (All programming and pricing subject to change at any time.)"_


----------



## garydean

bllreed said:


> ... but I don't have the time to start at #1.


But, if you did that, then you would probably finish by 6AM...:grin:


----------



## pete4192

timmac said:


> I work at a "undisclosed" and sit around answering phones of a technical nature for "undisclosed" and I monitor this forum. I'm just wondering what I'm going to be doing after tonight on my evening shifts. I'm going to have to go over to the other forum and watch the charlie chat.


I'm sure there will be folks griping about the PQ and such, unfortunately. And D11 is coming up in a few months!


----------



## znth

flyingtigerfan said:


> I have a 720p television, and the worst pictures I get are of 1080i signals. Or maybe it's jut our local NBC feed. Having the NBC Sunday Night NFL game on is just consistently unwatchable. I've tried feeding 720p from the box to the TV, and I've tried feeding it 1080i (just a matter of which does the conversion) and it just sucks out loud either way. Any motion whatsoever causes a lag in getting the image put together in a reasonable focus (blocking, pixellating, whatever you want to call it).
> 
> The 720p native stuff (FOX, ABC, ESPN, etc) all looks fantastic.
> 
> Maybe when we get the MPEG 4 locals in HD (I ain't holding my breath in DMA 83 or whatever) that will help. Or maybe I need a new TV. Yeah, that's it.


Most (if not all) Hitachi TVs will display whatever the input signal is -480i/480p/720p/1080i. I have my HR20 set to display the native resolution of the channel I'm watching and the TV handles the resolution switching.


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 10H:00M:00S:000000000NS


----------



## chuck17653

Just received my phone call from D telling me to confirm if my B-band converter is properly installed. Let the countdown begin either to great programming or my hr20 blowing up in the am.


----------



## Sirshagg

chuck17653 said:


> Just received my phone call from D telling me to confirm if my B-band converter is properly installed. Let the countdown begin either to great programming or my hr20 blowing up in the am.


Guess I'll need to check my machine to see if D*'s machine called.


----------



## pete4192

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 10H:00M:00S:000000000NS


----------



## noneroy

Take this for what it's worth, but a CSR I just talked to said they weren't sure when the new channels were coming online.  

He also confirmed that after the new year, the extra tier would be $4.99. But HDNet is worth it to me.

Even though it may have been bad news, it was yet another example of D* having nice CSRs. I think sometimes we hear all the bad stories about CSRs, but I've had nothing but good expierence with them.....even if I don't like what i hear....


----------



## masterblaster8987

I was not getting any signals from the 103*B until I gotten rid of my diplexers. I was using them to receive OTA signals for my locals. Now my signals run from 96 to 98% signal strength.


----------



## Chris12

noneroy said:


> Take this for what it's worth, but a CSR I just talked to said they weren't sure when the new channels were coming online.  QUOTE]
> 
> Based on alot of the information pointing to tomorrow, I wouldn't put much stock in a CSR not being sure when they were coming online. It sounds like someone is not informed more than anything.


----------



## RNRSC

masterblaster8987 said:


> I was not getting any signals from the 103*B until I gotten rid of my diplexers. I was using them to receive OTA signals for my locals. Now my signals run from 96 to 98% signal strength.


Put your BBC before the diplexers and you can get both OTA and 103B


----------



## ddpoohndave

I just got off the phone with retention and the gentlemen I talked to said 1st rollout WILL BE TOMORROW. He even went down the list of channels. Of course my NESN in HD wont be one of them yet.


----------



## StephenK

So, _if_ it launches tomorrow, it will be at 0600 EDT?
Is this confirmed? No other timeframes?
Cause that would give me a HD fix and would probably stop people from skipping work.


----------



## wjHunter

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Done!

This forum is a gold mine of information and better run than any other forum I have seen - no kidding.:goodjob:


----------



## TigerDriver

StanO said:


> baited breath


!rolling


----------



## lwilli201

wjHunter said:


> Done!
> 
> This forum is a gold mine of information and better run than any other forum I have seen - no kidding.:goodjob:


Thank you for your support.


----------



## chuck17653

When I hit guide on the remote the only thing that comes up is all channels option. The rest of the options are not listed. WhooHoo


----------



## John4924

chuck17653 said:


> When I hit guide on the remote the only thing that comes up is all channels option. The rest of the options are not listed. WhooHoo


huh??


----------



## bobnielsen

pete4192 said:


> I'm going to have to check this Giada chick out. What time is she on?


She has been on the Today Show at times (HD, of course).


----------



## bbabu

wjHunter said:


> Done!
> 
> This forum is a gold mine of information and better run than any other forum I have seen - no kidding.:goodjob:


Count me in..!

<back to topic>

I am really looking forward to the Smithsonian channel - love the museums, every time I'm up in the D.C area I try to spend at least a day wandering through them.

</back to topic>


----------



## chuck17653

There used to be other options to filter the guide options. Now the only option there is "all channels". Sorry I wasn't clear before.


----------



## lwilli201

bbabu said:


> Count me in..!
> 
> <back to topic>
> 
> I am really looking forward to the Smithsonian channel - love the museums, every time I'm up in the D.C area I try to spend at least a day wandering through them.
> 
> </back to topic>


:biggthump


----------



## Alan Gordon

StephenK said:


> So, _if_ it launches tomorrow, it will be at 0600 EDT?
> Is this confirmed? No other timeframes?
> Cause that would give me a HD fix and would probably stop people from skipping work.


6:00 A.M. EDT...

~Alan


----------



## Ken984

I still see all the guide options on my HR20.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Sirshagg said:


> So when 30 new HD channels go live at the same time how do you decide what to watch first?


You channel surf to see them in the guide, check out the PQ on a few and go back to bed! 

At least that's my plan...

~Alan


----------



## SierraWing

chuck17653 said:


> There used to be other options to filter the guide options. Now the only option there is "all channels". Sorry I wasn't clear before.


I had that happen earlier today, too. I had done a refresh from the web site, and that's what happened. All the built-in filters were gone. I did a soft reset on the receiver and all was well again...


----------



## turbovr6

chuck17653 said:


> There used to be other options to filter the guide options. Now the only option there is "all channels". Sorry I wasn't clear before.


I've had that happen before, try resetting the reciever. All should go back to normal


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I just reset mine, nothing new.


----------



## sbianchi

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> Have been lurking ever since the announced demise of my beloved HD tivo, actually I have not let it go and still have it activated. At any rate I never joined nor noticed the subscription info but now am a two year memeber..


----------



## Sirshagg

chuck17653 said:


> Just received my phone call from D telling me to confirm if my B-band converter is properly installed. Let the countdown begin either to great programming or my hr20 blowing up in the am.


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

:welcome_s


SierraWing said:


> I had that happen earlier today, too. I had done a refresh from the web site, and that's what happened. All the built-in filters were gone. I did a soft reset on the receiver and all was well again...


----------



## Med 28

Hey I just want to say thanks to everyone on here. This has been one heck of a fun time. I just found this site 2 weeks ago boy I have sure been missing out on alot. It sure feels better to suffer through the pain of waiting with all of you. I hope to see the HD before I leave for work at 0600 cdt
will take alook at becoming a member


----------



## Sirshagg

sbianchi said:


> leww37334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> Have been lurking ever since the announced demise of my beloved HD tivo, actually I have not let it go and still have it activated. At any rate I never joined nor noticed the subscription info but now am a two year memeber..
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome_s and thanks for joining.
Click to expand...


----------



## inothome

I've been following this thread for quiet a while now but how exactly are the channels going to go live. Will tomorrow at 6am(hopefully) the new channels just pop up on the guide? Even thought they do not show now?


----------



## chuck17653

Sirshagg said:


> :welcome_s


Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Sirshagg

Is there a support thread for people addicted to this thread?


----------



## S1nned

Hdhead said:


> This post is for Giada HD


Mine too!


----------



## ezegoin

I had to call D* again today, the signal I was getting on 103b was in the toilet (40s - 70s). Scheduled a tech to come out and realign the dish for Thursday. The CSR I spoke with confirmed what the previous CSR said this morning that HD is going live tomorrow at 6am. Hope everyone enjoys it, I'll already be at work by then and might not have a decent signal to watch it until Thursday anyway.


----------



## Mykroft

RNRSC said:


> Put your BBC before the diplexers and you can get both OTA and 103B


You can't use diplexers if you're getting MPEG4 local channels in your market. Those local channels are carried on frequencies that overlap OTA signals.


----------



## Sirshagg

inothome said:


> I've been following this thread for quiet a while now but how exactly are the channels going to go live. Will tomorrow at 6am(hopefully) the new channels just pop up on the guide? Even thought they do not show now?


Pretty much. You need to be viewing all channels and not a custom list tho


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Murdoch says... This is all a waste of Bandwidth! :lol:


----------



## Med 28

Sirshagg said:


> Is there a support thread for people addicted to this thread?


I sure hope so. I NEED IT:hurah:


----------



## RadioCityMike

So tomorrow I guess we all will pack up and move to the D11 discussion.


----------



## VandyCWG

didnt someone say awhile back that this one thread would hit 500,00 views before the HD channels flip on?

I mean, gosh..I never thought it would, but dang....it looks like it might!


----------



## Sirshagg

Mykroft said:


> You can't use diplexers if you're getting MPEG4 local channels in your market. Those local channels are carried on frequencies that overlap OTA signals.


See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62299


----------



## jleupen

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Done!

Also, Pete4192, I'm from Cincinnati too...


----------



## SteveHas

Med 28 said:


> Hey I just want to say thanks to everyone on here. This has been one heck of a fun time. I just found this site 2 weeks ago boy I have sure been missing out on alot. It sure feels better to suffer through the pain of waiting with all of you. I hope to see the HD before I leave for work at 0600 cdt
> will take alook at becoming a member


:welcome_s

this pain is nothing compared to what we all went through with the HR20 launch!!!!!!
(it was worth it though for most of us)


----------



## timmac

OK, does anyone know if they will be adding any HD PPV? More than just the one channel. Will all there PPV movies be available in HD?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Assuming the MPEG4 HD start 6AM tommorow morning, is that the same time the guide will update, or will they update the guide hours before that. I predict the guide will update at midnight, any guesses on this subject?


----------



## inothome

Sirshagg said:


> Pretty much. You need to be viewing all channels and not a custom list tho


Thanks, so it will get beamed to the guide at 6am or is it sitting in the guide hiding untill 6am?
EDIT: I wrote this as the one above was being posted.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Probably just spring it upon us...


----------



## jfuchtm

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Assuming the MPEG4 HD start 6AM tommorow morning, is that the same time the guide will update, or will they update the guide hours before that. I predict the guide will update at midnight, any guesses on this subject?


I concur


----------



## TARDIS

RadioCityMike said:


> So tomorrow I guess we all will pack up and move to the D11 discussion.


I was wondering what channels will be on D11. When will they show up the guide? Any hints? I think we should get a head start. think of how many posts we could do b/w now and when that sat goes live :eek2:


----------



## smiddy

iamcasacnu said:


> Got to go with that slingbox!! QUALITY!


I'll have to look into that, or if you're near Hampton or Norfolk I could come by! :eek2:


----------



## RadioCityMike

TARDIS said:


> I was wondering what channels will be on D11. When will they show up the guide? Any hints? I think we should get a head start. think of how many posts we could do b/w now and when that sat goes live :eek2:


I heard it will be operational in time for Valentines Day. :lol:


----------



## donshan

RadioCityMike said:


> So tomorrow I guess we all will pack up and move to the D11 discussion.


Oh NO! First we have to dissect and debate the PQ and audio quality and nit pik every new channel with OOOHs and AHHHs and OMGs!:lol:

Tradition must be maintained !


----------



## compnurd

Well tomorrow at 6AM we all move to the D11 Forum!


----------



## mmdkyoung123

ok, slightly off topic probably, but I will see if I can tie it in.....
I am in flint michigan and have only seen like 3 tigers games since the allstart break shown on 94/94 in HD. Are they only showing certaing games from the RSN's on here?? I keep seeing Yankees games, and reds games which I obviously cant get (Black out) I am really looking forward to fsn detroit being in HD full time in october as I am a HUGE Red Wings fan!!!!!!.... anyways, can anyone tell me what makes their decision as to which games they will show in HD???:nono2:


----------



## TARDIS

RadioCityMike said:


> I heard it will be operational in time for Valentines Day. :lol:


Maybe Earl got confused and his hints about Highlander, 3000 posts, and Annie singing were all about D11 :grin:


----------



## rrrick8

smiddy said:


> I'll have to look into that, or if you're near Hampton or Norfolk I could come by! :eek2:


So I got a letter from Directv yesterday that said my Playboy channel was going up a couple of dollars per month starting next month, plus it's moving to 591.

I hope the increase is due to making it HD. :new_Eyecr


----------



## RadioCityMike

donshan said:


> Oh NO! First we have to dissect and debate the PQ and audio quality and nit pik every new channel with OOOHs and AHHHs and OMGs!:lol:
> 
> Tradition must be maintained !


Yes. You are correct. Plus we must go through the same gut wrenching watch party for every new channel. :nono2:


----------



## Hoxxx

That will be a good discussion. Let's hope Sea Launch get's D11 into orbit.
Atleast D11 won't be the return to flight mission.:eek2:


----------



## twaller

mmdkyoung123 said:


> ok, slightly off topic probably, but I will see if I can tie it in.....
> I am in flint michigan and have only seen like 3 tigers games since the allstart break shown on 94/94 in HD. Are they only showing certaing games from the RSN's on here?? I keep seeing Yankees games, and reds games which I obviously cant get (Black out) I am really looking forward to fsn detroit being in HD full time in october as I am a HUGE Red Wings fan!!!!!!.... anyways, can anyone tell me what makes their decision as to which games they will show in HD???:nono2:


According to the current schedule, FSN Detroit will be available in HD to you starting sometime in October with the second wave of channels.


----------



## Interceptor

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


OK, you got me! But this is WELL worth it. Guess I'll certainly be hangin' around here for two years, at least!

And, considering the other replies I'm seeing, your post seems to have hit the spot!


----------



## smiddy

rrrick8 said:


> So I got a letter from Directv yesterday that said my Playboy channel was going up a couple of dollars per month starting next month, plus it's moving to 591.
> 
> I hope the increase is due to making it HD. :new_Eyecr


:goodjob: Here's to hoping you're right! :goodjob:


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 09H:00M:00S

D10, you are clear to light em' up.

Smoke em' if you got em'.


----------



## smiddy

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 09H:00M:00S
> 
> D10, you are clear to light em' up.
> 
> Smoke em' if you got em'.


:goodjob: NICE!


----------



## Alan Gordon

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Assuming the MPEG4 HD start 6AM tommorow morning, is that the same time the guide will update, or will they update the guide hours before that. I predict the guide will update at midnight, any guesses on this subject?


As I've stated before, DirecTV used to update the guide in advance (up to two weeks), but for quite a few years now, they don't bother to add the guide data until the moment the channel goes live.

6:00 A.M. EDT is getting closer...

~Alan


----------



## ddpoohndave

I have school 7-1 and then work from 2-10 tomorrow. Now that SUCKS lol


----------



## chuck17653

For the local channels does anyone else have 2-1 and 4-1, 4-2, 4-3 and son on?


----------



## TARDIS

Hope you all have a good night!! I am going to get some shut eye so I can be up early to check all the SD errrr I meant the new HD tomorrow morning! (plus I have to go to work and I want to feel somewhat rested so I'll be ready to join the forum and what will sure be a circus whether we have new HD or not).


----------



## smiddy

ddpoohndave said:


> I have school 7-1 and then work from 2-10 tomorrow. Now that SUCKS lol


Try being on business travel until Friday...darn the luck, eh?


----------



## henryld

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 09H:00M:00S
> 
> D10, you are clear to light em' up.
> 
> Smoke em' if you got em'.


You wouldn't be ex military would you?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

chuck17653 said:


> For the local channels does anyone else have 2-1 and 4-1, 4-2, 4-3 and son on?


Just when I use OTA. I just got my slimmline installed last week, I get the locals in hd but no subfeeds and nobody else does either, I think.

Does anybody know if once D gets their bandwith up with the launch of D11 or D12 that we will get the local subfeeds?


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Alan Gordon said:


> As I've stated before, DirecTV used to update the guide in advance (up to two weeks), but for quite a few years now, they don't bother to add the guide data until the moment the channel goes live.
> 
> 6:00 A.M. EDT is getting closer...
> 
> ~Alan


Thanks for the info, here's a bunch of misc smileys to celebrate the impending HD
:beatdeadhorse: joy: :roundandr :icon_hug :uglyhamme !pride :icon_kiff :goodjob: :dance: :balloons: :gott: :brush: :welcome: :coffee :dance07: :beatdeadhorse: !pepsi! :icon_da: :thats: :new_smili :dance01: :jumpingja !rolling :jump3: :rolling: :hi: :listenup: :sunsmile: :wave: :bowdown: :hb:


----------



## MarkJones

chuck17653 said:


> For the local channels does anyone else have 2-1 and 4-1, 4-2, 4-3 and son on?


I do, but I always have since I get them OTA. My SAT locals do not have the dash.


----------



## russelle777

Arggg hopefully we be havin two reasons to celebrate tomorrow matey's, cause it also be talk like a pirate day.....

http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


----------



## Paul A

henryld said:


> You wouldn't be ex military would you?


I wish!

Here's to our troops!!! 

Paul


----------



## GenoV

ActiveHDdave said:


> Just when I use OTA. I just got my slimmline installed last week, I get the locals in hd but no sufeeds and nobody else does either, I think.
> 
> Does anybody know if once D gets their bandwith up with the launch of D11 or D12 that we will get the local subfeeds.


Most of us are hoping we'll get the main feeds in HD to start with...


----------



## henryld

Paul A said:


> I wish!
> 
> Here's to our troops!!!
> 
> Paul


Just curious as I am ex USAF a long time ago. That smokem if you gotem phrase brings back memories.


----------



## M3 Pete

rrrick8 said:


> So I got a letter from Directv yesterday that said my Playboy channel was going up a couple of dollars per month starting next month, plus it's moving to 591.
> 
> I hope the increase is due to making it HD. :new_Eyecr





smiddy said:


> :goodjob: Here's to hoping you're right! :goodjob:


If so, you think I can get a separate billing from DTV for that channel that goes to my office instead of the house? You know, kind of a "plain brown wrapper" for the 21st century?

"Honey, what's on channel 591?"

"Er, nothing dear, I don't think we get that channel."

"well it's certainly coming through."

"Hmm, that's funny, better not say anything, maybe DirecTV does not know we are getting a free channel."

:lol:


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

What the hell...???? All my HD channels just went to call customer service. Anybody else have this happen to them? Going online to check my account.


----------



## mexican-bum

Lyle Thorogood said:


> What the hell...???? All my HD channels just went to call customer service. Anybody else have this happen to them? Going online to check my account.


Try refreshing your services, they probably changed you plan to the new hd access plan


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

They just took the whole dang package out.... Time to call.


----------



## Paul A

henryld said:


> Just curious as I am ex USAF a long time ago.


For those about to rock, I salute you!!!!

!pride !pride !pride

:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## jcurrier31

US Army
17th Sig Germany
534th sig 4th ID Ft Carson
319th Sig USAR Iraqi Freedom Mar 04-Mar-05


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Starz is gone too.... Dang it.


----------



## LarryFlowers

The coffepot has fresh water and fresh ground Jamaica Blue (hey its a celebration). The coffe maker is set to start brewing a 5:15AM and 18 minutes later it will awaken me with it's completion. (Note: one should always be awakened by fresh coffee that's ready when you wake up... not after). 
Jumbo size blueberry muffins are at hand. The phones are Do Not Disturb. 
6:00AM is coming... I will be ready.


----------



## n2deep2bn

Lyle Thorogood said:


> What the hell...???? All my HD channels just went to call customer service. Anybody else have this happen to them? Going online to check my account.


did you pay ur bill?


----------



## rrrick8

LarryFlowers said:


> The coffepot has fresh water and fresh ground Jamaica Blue (hey its a celebration). The coffe maker is set to start brewing a 5:15AM and 18 minutes later it will awaken me with it's completion. (Note: one should always be awakened by fresh coffee that's ready when you wake up... not after).
> Jumbo size blueberry muffins are at hand. The phones are Do Not Disturb.
> 6:00AM is coming... I will be ready.


Sounds like "a man with a plan".


----------



## ActiveHDdave

GenoV said:


> Most of us are hoping we'll get the main feeds in HD to start with...


It's great! The Direct TV HD feeds that is.
My OTA is a indoor rabbit ear from radio Shack it has a booster, my highest level on the meter is 50% to 60% most of the time it's in the 30% to 40 % ranges for about 3 channels. That means that when I do get a clear picture you can predict in a half hour or so it start to fad, sound too.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

mexican-bum said:


> Try refreshing your services, they probably changed you plan to the new hd access plan


Your right... They sure did. Reset the receiver and everything is norm.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

n2deep2bn said:


> did you pay ur bill?


Yesterday... But a reset fixed everthing... Mexican bum was right.


----------



## jlancaster

jcurrier31 said:


> US Army
> 17th Sig Germany
> 534th sig 4th ID Ft Carson
> 319th Sig USAR Iraqi Freedom Mar 04-Mar-05


THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## rrrick8

Lyle Thorogood said:


> What the hell...???? All my HD channels just went to call customer service. Anybody else have this happen to them? Going online to check my account.





Lyle Thorogood said:


> They just took the whole dang package out.... Time to call.





Lyle Thorogood said:


> Starz is gone too.... Dang it.





Lyle Thorogood said:


> Your right... They sure did. Reset the receiver and everything is norm.


----------



## Lyle Thorogood

Weird thing now is I have HBO now as well... Great.


----------



## mika911

I have to say I think some of us might be let down tomorrow. I can't imagine the channels will be that exciting until a particular program or movie we like airs on them.


----------



## mexican-bum

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Yesterday... But a reset fixed everthing... Mexican bum was right.


Glad that fixed it, mine did the same thing


----------



## russelle777

U.S. Coast Guard 1977-1997 CPO, here sir

:salute:


----------



## Med 28

jfuchtm said:


> I concur


You from Neb or just a fan. what readings are u getting on 103b my are low


----------



## bjamin82

Med 28 said:


> You from Neb or just a fan. what readings are u getting on 103b my are low


I have 95 or higher on all except for 17 which is reading 100 now.


----------



## henryld

russelle777 said:


> U.S. Coast Guard 1977-1997 CPO, here sir
> 
> :salute:


USAF 1958-1963... too young for Korea...discharged before Vietnam. I salute all our young people envolved in the conflicts of today.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Lyle Thorogood said:


> Weird thing now is I have HBO now as well... Great.


Check to see if you got any of those:icon_hug: :kisscheek :group: :love1: :heart: Channels!!!


----------



## garydean

rrrick8 said:


> So I got a letter from Directv yesterday that said my Playboy channel was going up a couple of dollars per month starting next month, plus it's moving to 591.
> 
> I hope the increase is due to making it HD. :new_Eyecr


You may be on to something. It's a little known fact that Playboy was a sponsor of the DirecTV After-Emmy Party.


----------



## zorbarob

Lyle Thorogood said:


> What the hell...???? All my HD channels just went to call customer service. Anybody else have this happen to them? Going online to check my account.


...running to HR20 to check my HDs...


----------



## russelle777

http://www.mobilsat.com/marine-satellite-internet-andTV/Marine-TV/4004-install-USCG.htm

looks like the Coast Guard is ready for HD also... I heard about these, after I got out. Would have been nice when I was in, I wouldnt have missed my directv at all


----------



## khoyme

russelle777 said:


> Arggg hopefully we be havin two reasons to celebrate tomorrow matey's, cause it also be talk like a pirate day.....
> 
> http://www.talklikeapirate.com/


Avast ye mateys! Prepare to have thy HR20's boarded with a whole booty of HD treasure.

Aaarrrggghhhhhh.....:uglyhamme


----------



## loudo

TARDIS said:


> Maybe Earl got confused and his hints about Highlander, 3000 posts, and Annie singing were all about D11 :grin:


Looks like Annie and Earl are right, May Be TOMORROW. Then if it gets delayed, tomorrow night we can say "Maybe Tomorrow", and so on.


----------



## gb33

Hopefully this won't be another stroke of midnight letdown. I currently have my antenna diplexed in line 1 and have a signal of 88 on line 2 for 103a. Will I have to remove the antenna on line 1 you think, or will it work just off of line 2?


----------



## StanO

Okay, let me ask this question. In all honesty, with all the posts about the signals strengths and stuff, does it truly make a difference in your picture quality or is it a matter of rain fade?

P.S. - If I go out and try to tweak my satellite, which should I start with: azimuth, elevation or tilt?

Thanks!


----------



## loudo

Hope we get Court TV in HD. This time we can watch OJ in HD.


----------



## celliott72

I just got off the phone with D, I was adding another HD DVR, and the rep said the channels are starting tomorrow.

She didnt say what time though.

Charles


----------



## rrrick8

StanO said:


> Okay, let me ask this question. In all honesty, with all the posts about the signals strengths and stuff, does it truly make a difference in your picture quality or is it a matter of rain fade?
> 
> P.S. - If I go out and try to tweak my satellite, which should I start with: azimuth, elevation or tilt?
> 
> Thanks!


rain fade.


----------



## garoo

:thats:


loudo said:


> Hope we get Court TV in HD. This time we can watch OJ in HD.


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 08H:00M:00S

Start main engine gimbal profile test


----------



## wjHunter

No Confirmation one way or the other, but new rumor points to new HD channels coming online on the 21st...

See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99578

I guess we will wait and see...


----------



## ddpoohndave

It will be tomorrow morning. Just got off the phone with Retention again.


----------



## wjHunter

henryld said:


> USAF 1958-1963... too young for Korea...discharged before Vietnam. I salute all our young people envolved in the conflicts of today.


My sincere thanks to all who served or who are currently serving in our military.
:heart: !pride :flag:


----------



## inothome

loudo said:


> Hope we get Court TV in HD. This time we can watch OJ in HD.


OJ wants the Travel Channel in HD, to check out the Yucatan vacation destination he's going to.

sorry


----------



## Paul A

wjHunter said:


> No Confirmation one way or the other, but new rumor points to new HD channels coming online on the 21st...
> 
> See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99578
> 
> I guess we will wait and see...


Ground Control to Major Tom - Go/No Go Status Report

Freakin aliens


----------



## DufferEA

OJ should be checking out the Ely, Nv area :hurah:


----------



## wjHunter

StanO said:


> Okay, let me ask this question. In all honesty, with all the posts about the signals strengths and stuff, does it truly make a difference in your picture quality or is it a matter of rain fade?
> 
> P.S. - If I go out and try to tweak my satellite, which should I start with: azimuth, elevation or tilt?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe that it's mostly a matter of rain fade. While the necessary signal level varies with the type (KA / KU) of satellite.

Anybody else want to chime in before I say something incorrect...


----------



## garoo

Wonder if OJ is checking this thread and waiting for D10 to turn on from his cell?


----------



## garoo

or did OJ escape in a white bronco with SAT GO?


----------



## purtman

Mods, if you want to move the man from Indy who wants to buy a dish for his sister in Jersey and all response to it to another thread, that might be good. He could get a lot of advice there without having to sort through all of them. It's a legit topic and not just a post-counter.


----------



## vurbano

rrrick8 said:


> So I got a letter from Directv yesterday that said my Playboy channel was going up a couple of dollars per month starting next month, plus it's moving to 591.
> 
> I hope the increase is due to making it HD. :new_Eyecr


Its not Chase said today that the HD programming isnt costing him any more to get.


----------



## purtman

StanO said:


> Okay, let me ask this question. In all honesty, with all the posts about the signals strengths and stuff, does it truly make a difference in your picture quality or is it a matter of rain fade?
> 
> P.S. - If I go out and try to tweak my satellite, which should I start with: azimuth, elevation or tilt?
> 
> Thanks!


I would wait until you're certain it needs tweaking.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

garoo said:


> Wonder if OJ is checking this thread and waiting for D10 to turn on from his cell?


I wonder if OJ is on this thread?


----------



## rrrick8

vurbano said:


> Its not Chase said today that the HD programming isnt costing him any more to get.


Right now, anyway.


----------



## Zellster

ActiveHDdave said:


> I wonder if OJ is on this thread?


Only if they have decent Internet access in the Vegas Jail.


----------



## blusgtone

wjHunter said:


> My sincere thanks to all who served or who are currently serving in our military.
> :heart: !pride :flag:


Same here! USAF 1972-1993 AFJROTC Instructor 1993-Present.

Happy Birthday USAF 60 years old today.


----------



## Paul A

Zellster said:


> Only if they have decent Internet access in the Vegas Jail.


So the judge ordered him held without bail? That's odd. I thought they only did that if you murdered someone...

OK, I'll back to topic myself. :backtotop


----------



## loudo

ActiveHDdave said:


> I wonder if OJ is on this thread?


No, he is using Microsoft Word, writing his new book, "If I Did It - Volume II".


----------



## garoo

I hope they turn on D10 tomorrow.  

What happens if they don't?  

Will I still check this thread?


----------



## jcurrier31

<----------You Guys Looking for ME!!


----------



## sctallywack

i am fairly new here and have some info for thought, after reading here and doing some research, i checked a site called zap2it.com ,which is a site for tv listings, they are showing that at 1am , not 6am, that mtvhd will be showing an hd launch party followed by hd videos, also showing for 1am is cinemax and starz hd , as well as hd outdoor network on channel 605 , which is currently, golf channel....is it maybe sooner than later....please verify this info...
i thank you all for the countless info i have gained from here....


----------



## LosFelizDTV

I just checked my signal strength on 103(b). I get a bunch of 0s on tuner 1, however I do receive signal strength from 67 to 83 on tuner 2. Is that normal for one tuner to receive and the other not?


----------



## Sirshagg

sctallywack said:


> i am fairly new here and have some info for thought, after reading here and doing some research, i checked a site called zap2it.com ,which is a site for tv listings, they are showing that at 1am , not 6am, that mtvhd will be showing an hd launch party followed by hd videos, also showing for 1am is cinemax and starz hd , as well as hd outdoor network on channel 605 , which is currently, golf channel....is it maybe sooner than later....please verify this info...
> i thank you all for the countless info i have gained from here....


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

LosFelizDTV said:


> I just checked my signal strength on 103(b). I get a bunch of 0s on tuner 1, however I do receive signal strength from 67 to 83 on tuner 2. Is that normal for one tuner to receive and the other not?


:welcome_s 
Could be a bad BBC. try switching them and see if the signals change. Also 67 is kina low, if they are all closer to this than 83 you may need some adjustments.


----------



## sctallywack

Also discovered its showing, starz hd on 518 and 519, i do not have a 518 or 519 in my program guide....anyone?????


----------



## turbovr6

sctallywack said:


> i am fairly new here and have some info for thought, after reading here and doing some research, i checked a site called zap2it.com ,which is a site for tv listings, they are showing that at 1am , not 6am, that mtvhd will be showing an hd launch party followed by hd videos, also showing for 1am is cinemax and starz hd , as well as hd outdoor network on channel 605 , which is currently, golf channel....is it maybe sooner than later....please verify this info...
> i thank you all for the countless info i have gained from here....


I just tried that site with my zipcode and selected direct tv. It's telling me the shows on right now on 269(history channel) are in HD, obviously a mistake on their part.


----------



## jcurrier31

LosFelizDTV said:


> I just checked my signal strength on 103(b). I get a bunch of 0s on tuner 1, however I do receive signal strength from 67 to 83 on tuner 2. Is that normal for one tuner to receive and the other not?


Try a soft reset. I had the same issue yesterday and it cleared it up.

Menu> Help&settings > Setup > Reset > -


----------



## loudo

sctallywack said:


> i am fairly new here and have some info for thought, after reading here and doing some research, i checked a site called zap2it.com ,which is a site for tv listings, they are showing that at 1am , not 6am, that mtvhd will be showing an hd launch party followed by hd videos, also showing for 1am is cinemax and starz hd , as well as hd outdoor network on channel 605 , which is currently, golf channel....is it maybe sooner than later....please verify this info...
> i thank you all for the countless info i have gained from here....


Doesn't look like these listings are very accurate. It shows the STARZ channels as HD for 10:00 period EST (now). But good find though, interesting, and welcome.


----------



## sctallywack

thanks, just thought i could wish it true.....enjoi all


----------



## Davenlr

That site used to list shows in HD on a local station that didn't even have its digital transmitter on the air yet. No clue where their info comes from.


----------



## jimmyt

heres a question.. what if you forgot to resub to the notification thread and did not get this past weekends ce for the hr20.. my guess is the new hd will be fine.. but I wonder how it will differ for those that can hide the sd channels.... (if they ever turn the new hd on.. lol)


----------



## glitch1999

I just got a recorded call from D* asking me to confirm that I have a BBC installed.

Let's launch!!!!

I also read today that MGM HD channel will be launched on D*. Not sure if that has been mentioned yet in the 6k replys to this thread.


----------



## sctallywack

transponders on 103(b)

95 95 92 92 94 95 92 92
95 94 93 93 95 95 na na
96 na na na na 96 na na
na na na na na na na na


----------



## purtman

glitch1999 said:


> I also read today that MGM HD channel will be launched on D*. Not sure if that has been mentioned yet in the 6k replys to this thread.


A few times. But there are so many posts here, it's hard for anybody to keep up.


----------



## JMD

Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


----------



## jrodfoo

sctallywack said:


> transponders on 103(b)
> 
> 95 95 92 92 94 95 92 92
> 95 94 93 93 95 95 na na
> 96 na na na na 96 na na
> na na na na na na na na


all of mine are lit up.


----------



## jrodfoo

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


had this happen to me, and I had to reset the reciever


----------



## rrrick8

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


Try a menu reset of the unit. If they still show bad then call D** and they'll send you new ones at no cost.


----------



## JMD

jrodfoo said:


> had this happen to me, and I had to reset the reciever


That's the first thing I thought of....already did it...same thing.


----------



## glitch1999

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


Do you have a 5 LNB dish?

If it says "Searching for signal on Satellite In 1....(771)" then you are ready to go.


----------



## j.r.braswell

my tp's
96 95 95 92 95 94 93 94 
95 95 93 94 95 95 na na
96 na na na na 96 na na
na na na na na na na na


----------



## jrodfoo

JMD said:


> That's the first thing I thought of....already did it...same thing.


hmm.. order some new ones.. www.directv.com/hdcheck

try again too. maybe turn it off....then turn it back on....wait a few minutes. I hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## loudo

sctallywack said:


> thanks, just thought i could wish it true.....enjoi all


Kind of makes you wonder though. They must of gotten that information from some place.


----------



## Yo Howdy

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


I just changed channels a couple of times and went back...and it worked.


----------



## JMD

yeah, I have the slimline. I did the menu reset, but not from the box itself.....one interesting thing though, I got that message earlier today...checked again a couple hours later and it says it was searching for signal....went back just now and it's back to the message that they are not connected.


----------



## loudo

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


Does it say not connected, or searching for signal?


----------



## hadji

.....


----------



## gb33

JMD said:


> That's the first thing I thought of....already did it...same thing.


I have the same thing because I have my antenna diplexed onto the line to receive my CBS HD OTA feed. Do you have an antenna diplexed in?


----------



## cdizzy

Well, I just got the automated call from D* about the BBC's.

This better happen in the morning because I can't take much longer! :nono2:


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

sctallywack said:


> Also discovered its showing, starz hd on 518 and 519, i do not have a 518 or 519 in my program guide....anyone?????


Zapit has already converted their guide to HD, I think you are on to something, not sure this tells us what time it will happen, but given that Zapit has upgraded their guide with HD station, this is a very good sign for HD going on very very soon!

AEHD 265
HISTORY HD 269
NGC is listing shows in HD
along with some of the Starz, cinemax, movie channel

I think tommorow is the day, who knows, maybe in 1 hr and 2 minutes!


----------



## jfuchtm

Mtv Hd 339


----------



## jfuchtm

I meant 332


----------



## JMD

gb33 said:


> I have the same thing because I have my antenna diplexed onto the line to receive my CBS HD OTA feed. Do you have an antenna diplexed in?


Nope...trying a hard reset from the box....we'll see if that works.


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 07H:00M:00S

Start Auxiliary Power Units


----------



## n2deep2bn

jfuchtm said:


> Mtv Hd 339


what? 332


----------



## jfuchtm

Yes, MTV hd 332


----------



## gb33

loudo said:


> Looks like Annie and Earl are right, May Be TOMORROW. Then if it gets delayed, tomorrow night we can say "Maybe Tomorrow", and so on.


 Yeah like the sign at my bar that says " Free Beer here tomorrow"! Damn thing never changes.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Zapit has already converted their guide to HD, I think you are on to something, not sure this tells us what time it will happen, but given that Zapit has upgraded their guide with HD station, this is a very good sign for HD going on very very soon!
> 
> AEHD 265
> HISTORY HD 269
> NGC is listing shows in HD
> along with some of the Starz, cinemax, movie channel
> 
> I think tommorow is the day, who knows, maybe in 1 hr and 2 minutes!


I noticed that mtvhd is on a different channel , hdhistory is on the same channel.


----------



## rrrick8

jfuchtm said:


> Yes, MTV hd 332


What about it? It's still not available.


----------



## jefirdjr

JMD said:


> Nope...trying a hard reset from the box....we'll see if that works.


I didn't see that you stated which receiver you have???


----------



## fhedrick

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


or the could be connected backwards.


----------



## SParker

jfuchtm said:


> Yes, MTV hd 332


negative


----------



## jfuchtm

zap2it.com shows hd special on mtv hd at midnight central channel 332


----------



## glitch1999

jfuchtm said:


> Yes, MTV hd 332


are you getting it now?? I don't see it in the guide listing.


----------



## rrrick8

ActiveHDdave said:


> I noticed that mtvhd is on a different channel , hdhistory is on the same channel.


Do you mean MTVHD? If so, MTVHD and MHD are two separate channels.


----------



## techrep

I am back at page 231 post 5751 and can't catch up! Has Earl spoken? Is Annie singing? Has EaglePC shown back up? Anticipation is certainly at a high point. Oh well, I'll just have to read faster.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

rrrick8 said:


> Do you mean MTVHD? If so, MTVHD and MHD are two separate channels.


I want my MTVHD or MHD ....Only if they play only music videos!!!
:icon_band :icon_band :icon_band :icon_band


----------



## kbohip

cdizzy said:


> Well, I just got the automated call from D* about the BBC's.
> 
> This better happen in the morning because I can't take much longer! :nono2:


Me too! Me too! Hehehehe. Sorry, I'm getting a bit too excited by the prospect of not having to watch everything in grainovision anymore on my 57" tv.:grin:


----------



## RadioCityMike

techrep said:


> I am back at page 231 post 5751 and can't catch up! Has Earl spoken? Is Annie singing? Has EaglePC shown back up? Anticipation is certainly at a high point. Oh well, I'll just have to read faster.


If you read Friday, Saturday, Sunday, or Monday you can skip them. It is still the same.


----------



## glitch1999

rrrick8 said:


> What about it? It's still not available.


yeah, the listing shows it available now.... no joy. :nono2:

The launch will obviously happen on Sept. 19. The question is eastern or pacific time.


----------



## Ken984

glitch1999 said:


> yeah, the listing shows it available now.... no joy. :nono2:
> 
> The launch will obviously happen on Sept. 19. The question is eastern or pacific time.


Everything they launch like this is 6 am eastern.


----------



## glitch1999

ActiveHDdave said:


> I want my MTVHD or MHD ....Only if they play only music videos!!!
> :icon_band :icon_band :icon_band :icon_band


Ditto. I don't even flip to the music channels anymore since they are always showing some reality show, cribs, band history, etc.

I want a 100% music video channel all the time.


----------



## Paul A

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1129465#post1129465

Ok, Earl's in da house. What do you make of this clue?


----------



## cdizzy

glitch1999 said:


> Ditto. I don't even flip to the music channels anymore since they are always showing some reality show, cribs, band history, etc.
> 
> I want a 100% music video channel all the time.


You mean you want them like they were first intended?


----------



## sctallywack

well after some other research, including tvguide , nothing else but zap2it has this info...we'll see?


----------



## j.r.braswell

glitch1999 said:


> Ditto. I don't even flip to the music channels anymore since they are always showing some reality show, cribs, band history, etc.
> 
> I want a 100% music video channel all the time.


IN HD!!!!!!


----------



## RadioCityMike

glitch1999 said:


> Ditto. I don't even flip to the music channels anymore since they are always showing some reality show, cribs, band history, etc.
> 
> I want a 100% music video channel all the time.


Yes. Me too. But I do DVR the top 20/25 countdowns. That seems to be as close as we can get.


----------



## j.r.braswell

Was it like this when Directv/USSB launched???

I know there wasn't the internet like it is now, but was there anything???


----------



## cdizzy

Paul A said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1129465#post1129465
> 
> Ok, Earl's in da house. What do you make of this clue?


Looks like he is talking about specific channel launches instead of "The launch".


----------



## glitch1999

cdizzy said:


> You mean you want them like they were first intended?


Yes, and now in HD, and when ever I feel the need to watch music videos.


----------



## MikeR

I took a little break from the HD anticipation as I was getting too emotionally involved. Now rumors of another delay???? I just don't know....

HD Santa, I do deserve presents in the form of MHD, Smithsonian HD, TBS HD and all those other fine 720p and 1080i goodies.
1. I did not complain when HD did not show up this past week-end. 
2. I have been patient and good. 
3. I did not over react to the D10 functionality release
4. I have been kind to other dbstalk members, moderators, and all the other affected folks here.
5. I have been a good Cutting Edge member and supported the process faithfully. 
6. I have networked my HR20s.
7. I have subscribed to more programming than I should
8. I have not complained to the CSR dept. 
9. I checked my signal strengths religiously, and verified alignment and a LOS issue.
10. I have assisted other members when asked either here or through PM
11. I have posted my questions in the open forum.
12. I have checked my online activity for the HR new service line
13. I have downloaded over 220GB of DOD content in the process of testing.
14. I have shared the TV with my family.

Please say no to the bad rumors. I still believe in the HD Santa. Why o' why would you delay the HD launch...


----------



## JMD

jefirdjr said:


> I didn't see that you stated which receiver you have???


After a hard reset it now says..."searching for signal on satellite in 1".....


----------



## lwilli201

j.r.braswell said:


> Was it like this when Directv/USSB launched???
> 
> I know there wasn't the internet like it is now, but was there anything???


I was in a Radio Shack in 1995 and they had a Dish on display. That is the first I had heard of Sat TV. I got one, took it home, installed it, and the rest is history.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

RadioCityMike said:


> Yes. Me too. But I do DVR the top 20/25 countdowns. That seems to be as close as we can get.


Did you ever here of the Tube music channel?

We get it on our OTA . It is a National subfeed on our local FoX 43 channel!
Music videos all the time with good selection.43-2


----------



## cdizzy

glitch1999 said:


> Yes, and now in HD, and when ever I feel the need to watch music videos.


It will be nice!


----------



## Alan Gordon

Davenlr said:


> That site used to list shows in HD on a local station that didn't even have its digital transmitter on the air yet. No clue where their info comes from.


Zap2it.com gets their information from Tribune Media Services. Tribune gets their information from the stations/networks/DirecTV.

DirecTV, TiVo and several other companies gets their information from Tribune.

In other words, "The Circle Of Life."

~Alan


----------



## cdizzy

ActiveHDdave said:


> Did you ever here of the Tube music channel?
> 
> We get it on our OTA . It is a National subfeed on our local FoX 43 channel!
> Music videos all the time with good selection.43-2


Yes, we have it here in Portland, OR. I watch it everytime I need a good laugh. :lol:


----------



## jefirdjr

JMD said:


> After a hard reset it now says..."searching for signal on satellite in 1".....


The reason that I asked, was that I think I remember seeing that there is a difference in how the hr20-100 handled the bbc test.
Looks like you have a -700 and are good to go! 
BTW, your signature doesn't show you have a -700.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

cdizzy said:


> Yes, we have it here in Portland, OR. I watch it everytime I need a good laugh. :lol:


Some of those classics I thought were neat back in the day sure are CHEESY. :grin:


----------



## steveken

Just wondering, has anyone done a reset in the past hour to see if they might "accidentally" get a few of the new HD channels? I was thinking about doing it, but didn't want to in the off chance it lost something for some reason. I am kinda skittish with equipment after being off D* for a year.


----------



## Alan Gordon

j.r.braswell said:


> Was it like this when Directv/USSB launched???
> 
> I know there wasn't the internet like it is now, but was there anything???


We sent up smoke signals talking about how great everything was...

Seriously though, DirecTV would put channel markers for new channels days or weeks in advance, so I can remember quite a few times when anticipation was high. (I remember when DirecTV announced Superstation WGN as coming (this was back they had WB! programming, and I was so excited to check out some of their shows... including a new one called "Buffy: The Vampire Slayer"...

~Alan


----------



## jcurrier31

glitch1999 said:


> Yes, and now in HD, and when ever I feel the need to watch music videos.


Some, "Video killed the Radio Star" or maybe, "Thriller".

That's how it was intended


----------



## DarkAudit

I'm sort of hoping they don't put the "I Love the 80's" on in HD. We don't need Hal Sparks or Michael Ian Black in HD.


----------



## glitch1999

JMD said:


> After a hard reset it now says..."searching for signal on satellite in 1".....


Great!! You should be with us during the biggest HD launch ever.


----------



## dennisdh

I received my phone call about b-band converters tonight and of course now I'm wondering if the're working and installed properly. Is there a way to test them?


----------



## cdizzy

ActiveHDdave said:


> Some of those classics I thought were neat back in the day sure are CHEESY. :grin:


Yes they are. I just turned it on and I am beginning to laugh already. :hurah:


----------



## JMD

jefirdjr said:


> The reason that I asked, was that I think I remember seeing that there is a difference in how the hr20-100 handled the bbc test.
> Looks like you have a -700 and are good to go!
> BTW, your signature doesn't show you have a -700.


It's actually a 100.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Well, even though I caught the original round of recorded messages and query - "do I have my BBC's connected OK" - it just came round, again.

About a half-hour ago. Good sign.


----------



## JMD

glitch1999 said:


> Great!! You should be with us during the biggest HD launch ever.


Gawd I hope so...waited until the last minute to test, but figured I was all set.

:joy:


----------



## Vid58

So, my transponders have been ranging from 43 to 73 and I see most posters are up into the 80's and 90's. Are my numbers about right out here on the West coast? Are these going to be good enough when/if they ever flip the switch? Is my dish out of wack?


----------



## glitch1999

ActiveHDdave said:


> Some of those classics I thought were neat back in the day sure are CHEESY. :grin:


LOL, yes they are, but isn't that the point? I would rather watch a cheesy video instead of some reality show that I can see on any network broadcast. 

(BTY, huge Steeler fan here!! stranded in CA Looking good so far for Ben's second ring. )


----------



## loudo

dennisdh said:


> I received my phone call about b-band converters tonight and of course now I'm wondering if the're working and installed properly. Is there a way to test them?


Go to 499 and if you see, "Searching for Satellite" you should be OK.


----------



## glitch1999

dennisdh said:


> I received my phone call about b-band converters tonight and of course now I'm wondering if the're working and installed properly. Is there a way to test them?


switch to CH 499. You should see "searching for satelite..." if everything is good.


----------



## cdizzy

glitch1999 said:


> (BTY, huge Steeler fan here!! stranded in CA Looking good so far for Ben's second ring. )


Ben and the Stealers actually stole his first one. OK, I'm not even goin there.


----------



## dennisdh

again is there a way to make sure the b-band converters are working?


----------



## ccr1958

oh great...just in time..looks like a big t-storm is at my backdoor...


----------



## dennisdh

dennisdh said:


> again is there a way to make sure the b-band converters are working?


thamks glitch


----------



## lwilli201

dennisdh said:


> I received my phone call about b-band converters tonight and of course now I'm wondering if the're working and installed properly. Is there a way to test them?


Go to Channel 499. If you get "Searching for Signal" you are good to go.


----------



## loudo

Ed Campbell said:


> Well, even though I caught the original round of recorded messages and query - "do I have my BBC's connected OK" - it just came round, again.
> 
> About a half-hour ago. Good sign.


I have gotten 4 phone calls from them, over the past few months, plus two snail mailings. Tonight's message even said, we know we have called you before, but we are just checking again.


----------



## Xmaniac

So has there been another delay or what?


----------



## dennisdh

Channel 499 and it's searching for satellite . Thanks guys


----------



## bobojay

I feel left out. No calls or letters...........:nono2:


----------



## MoInSTL

Xmaniac said:


> So has there been another delay or what?


Check out the chat room


----------



## Xmaniac

im sorry i dont know how
where is the link


----------



## techrep

RadioCityMike said:


> If you read Friday, Saturday, Sunday, or Monday you can skip them. It is still the same.


Ya, you were right.

I want my new HDTV channels now! (just to stay ot)


----------



## sctallywack

new stuff.....D* listings arent showing any new channnels persay, but they are showing slots that have channel numbers but say "are you high def ready" check it out


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Xmaniac said:


> im sorry i dont know how
> where is the link


at the menu at the top of this screen... drop down "quick links"... then click on "chat room"


----------



## MoInSTL

Xmaniac said:


> im sorry i dont know how
> where is the link


http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php?/


----------



## RadioCityMike

j.r.braswell said:


> Was it like this when Directv/USSB launched???
> 
> I know there wasn't the internet like it is now, but was there anything???


I was even MORE excited because it was a rolling start. A few people in Arkansas already had it. I remember I had all of my information from the internet. I got it 2 days before Oklahoma was legal because I had a rogue dealer. My account number is around 5000 and I think the first account number was 1000. When the cable guy came out to disconnect me, he was amazed it worked, because his company told him it was a gimmick deal that would never catch on. 20 million lost customers later.......... :lol:


----------



## Xmaniac

MoInSTL said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php?/


thanks guys


----------



## harsh

GenoV said:


> That's a far cry from - 'running behind schedule by about half a month'


What in your mind is the difference between half a month late and the middle of October. They would seem like one and the same unless you were under the influence of the successor of Fruit Smack.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

D___DAY is here


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 06H:00M:00S


----------



## fhedrick

dennisdh said:


> again is there a way to make sure the b-band converters are working?


If you see searching for satellite on 499, you BBC is working.


----------



## doo4usc

Is it Christmas yet? I'm setting my alarm for 3am...


----------



## PoitNarf

Sept 19 HD Countdown


----------



## jefirdjr

D* site just went down.
Now message says they are "Upgrading"


----------



## glitch1999

PoitNarf said:


> Sept 19 HD Countdown


Ohh man, 6am EST doesn't do me too much good - unless I want to stay up til 3am :eek2:

Why not now? 12am EST??


----------



## pharmer53

jefirdjr said:


> D* site just went down.
> Now message says they are "Upgrading"


Dang beat me to it. This is a good sign!! How many times are you glad a web site is down?


----------



## whiteyanderson

hey guys, feeling guilty for lurking for the last few days. hello to all. 

i know some other california members have been asking about other readings in the area. Here in the Los Angeles area i am getting solid mid 80's to mid 90's across the boards on 103b on both tuners.


----------



## sctallywack

its all happening....D* is making moves


or they got hacked and we will never see hd


----------



## jefirdjr

pharmer53 said:


> Dang beat me to it. This is a good sign!! How many times are you glad a web site is down?


They are probably having to upgrade to handle the huge number of connections trying to find the new HD channels in their online guide.


----------



## MikeR

looks like this thread will hit 10,000


----------



## Davenlr

My acct # just over 5000...would have been lower but I had to borrow some cash for that $599 RCA single satellite receiver that got so hot you could fry eggs on top of it, but damn, it worked great. No free install either. You were on your own or out of some serious cash.


----------



## jefirdjr

MikeR said:


> looks like this thread will hit 10,000


Isn't that too high to rev an engine?:grin:


----------



## techrep

leww37334 said:


> Since everyone is looking at this thread, now might be a good time for a shameless plug:
> 
> Please consider becoming a paid subscriber to Dbstalk, these guys do great work and your support would be greatly appreciated: Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Ok, I did it. Oh ya, this post will show up several pages from this as I am way back trying to catch up.


----------



## jrodfoo

gotta go to bed, but I'll be up at 6am ( work calls early tomorrow), but I'll be surely checking


----------



## harsh

jfuchtm said:


> Mtv Hd 339


While Zap2It is calling the channel MTVHD, the show titles suggest that it is actually MHD.


----------



## Sirshagg

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

hadji said:


> .....


What he said.


----------



## davring

techrep said:


> Ok, I did it. Oh ya, this post will show up several pages from this as I am way back trying to catch up.


Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Sirshagg

whiteyanderson said:


> hey guys, feeling guilty for lurking for the last few days. hello to all.
> 
> i know some other california members have been asking about other readings in the area. Here in the Los Angeles area i am getting solid mid 80's to mid 90's across the boards on 103b on both tuners.


:welcome_s


----------



## whiteyanderson

Thanks for the welcome. i may be new here but will be just as ticked as you guys if i don't see new HD in the morning! we've all been waiting forever...


----------



## Ed Campbell

jefirdjr said:


> Isn't that too high to rev an engine?:grin:


Most Formula One engines rev to 19,000 rpm.


----------



## kbohip

ActiveHDdave said:


> Did you ever here of the Tube music channel?
> 
> We get it on our OTA . It is a National subfeed on our local FoX 43 channel!
> Music videos all the time with good selection.43-2


I get that one too. It's like MTV circa 1984.


----------



## purtman

JMD said:


> Newbie here anxiously awaiting the new HD channels....wanted to throw a quesiton out there....I do have the BBC's connected, but when I tune into ch. 499 it says they are not connected....anyone experience this?


:welcome_s

First of all, there are other threads involving this here. Sorry, I do not know the links. Aside from that, there have been some issues with this. You could either have bad BBCs or they are not connected properly. The good thing is you can go right to D*'s site and order them. They ship pretty quickly. Also, I believe that some people have had this issue, rebooted (via the setup menu, not by pushing the red button), and then got the signal. Try that first.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr.X

http://www.directv.com/ is down for a upgrade. Looks good:}


----------



## techrep

davring said:


> Welcome and enjoy


Welcome from a GATOR no less. :lol:


----------



## RadioCityMike

I have noticed that the last few days, I no longer see who is viewing the thread. Did something change?


----------



## mexican-bum

Ed Campbell said:


> Most Formula One engines rev to 19,000 rpm.


Mclaren last year revved to 20,500 rpm, but everyone is limited to 19,000 rpm this year


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 05H:00M:00S


----------



## wjHunter

Latest info: :scratchin http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1129652&postcount=129


----------



## bwaldron

RadioCityMike said:


> I have noticed that the last few days, I no longer see who is viewing the thread. Did something change?


I think that feature was removed (at least temporarily) due to the increased server load these days.


----------



## RadioCityMike

bwaldron said:


> I think that feature was removed (at least temporarily) due to the increased server load these days.


Thanks. I thought I broke something. :hurah:


----------



## Milominderbinder2

And now we pause for station identification...

Do you all know what it means when you see these words under someone's name?

*DBSTalk Club Member *

It means that they thought DBSTalk was worth $15 to them for a years membership. There is no obligation but I want to ask a question.

Is DBSTalk been worth about a buck a month to you? Then click here.

It is the first thing I look for when I read anyone's post.

We now return you to the regularly scheduled nuttiness...

- Craig


----------



## Dave

We've known for a week about the spot beams problems. Perhaps they have made a decesion to hold off on the spot beams for locals after all. We'll just have to wait and see at 6:00 A.M. EDT. Or worse case they are going to try and fix the problem before any HD is sent down to the masses?:eek2: :eek2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## dennisdh

Milominderbinder2 said:


> And now we pause for station identification...
> 
> Do you all know what it means when you see these words under someone's name?
> 
> *DBSTalk Club Member *
> 
> It means that they thought DBSTalk was worth $15 to them for a years membership. There is no obligation but I want to ask a question.
> 
> Is DBSTalk been worth about a buck a month to you?
> 
> It is the first thing I look for when I read anyone's post.
> 
> We now return you to the regularly scheduled nuttiness...
> 
> - Craig


Absolutly, can you give instructions on how to join? I haven't cause I always get caught up in the current event or issue.


----------



## dennisdh

dennisdh said:


> Absolutly, can you give instructions on how to join? I haven't cause I always get caught up in the current event or issue.


Never mind, I just subscribed from your link on the last thread


----------



## mika911

Milominderbinder2 said:


> And now we pause for station identification...
> 
> Do you all know what it means when you see these words under someone's name?
> 
> *DBSTalk Club Member *
> 
> It means that they thought DBSTalk was worth $15 to them for a years membership. There is no obligation but I want to ask a question.
> 
> Is DBSTalk been worth about a buck a month to you?
> 
> It is the first thing I look for when I read anyone's post.
> 
> We now return you to the regularly scheduled nuttiness...
> 
> - Craig


It would be more affordable at $15 divided by 12 charged monthly.


----------



## whiteyanderson

IF there was another option to pay via credit card OTHER than paypal i would surely contribute. However, i was bilked out of a large sum of $$ about 5 years ago by them and will not purchase anything via their services. if you have an aternate method, by all means, let me know and i will be more than happy to pay.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

dennisdh said:


> Absolutly, can you give instructions on how to join? I haven't cause I always get caught up in the current event or issue.


Click here!

Let's see if maybe 100 sign up tonight...

- Craig


----------



## doo4usc

I just did a reset from SoCal...Nothings changed yet.


----------



## dennisdh

Milominderbinder2 said:


> Click here!
> 
> Let's see if maybe 100 sign up tonight...
> 
> - Craig


thanks it's a done deal "I'm a real boy" shreik


----------



## dennisdh

Ok last word before bed
"open,open,open"


----------



## purtman

whiteyanderson said:


> IF there was another option to pay via credit card OTHER than paypal i would surely contribute. However, i was bilked out of a large sum of $$ about 5 years ago by them and will not purchase anything via their services. if you have an aternate method, by all means, let me know and i will be more than happy to pay.


PayPal has changed with a much better security setup.

That being said, I totally understand your concern.


----------



## Keeska

whiteyanderson said:


> IF there was another option to pay via credit card OTHER than paypal i would surely contribute. However, i was bilked out of a large sum of $$ about 5 years ago by them and will not purchase anything via their services. if you have an aternate method, by all means, let me know and i will be more than happy to pay.


Similar here. I was lucky and didn't lose any $$ but friends did. As soon as an alternative to Paypal is available I'll gladly pay.

BTW - the DBStalk signup page states


> Subscription payable via PayPal or credit card


but when I click on "Order" the only option is Paypal. Is credit card payment really available?


----------



## fhedrick

Can anyone suggest why I have good readings on Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 of my HR20 for all satellites, except 103b where there are readings only on Tuner 2. BTW I just joined the DBSTalk Club. Thanks.


----------



## cdizzy

fhedrick said:


> Can anyone suggest why I have good readings on Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 of my HR20 for all satellites, except 103b where there are readings only on Tuner 2. BTW I just joined the DBSTalk Club. Thanks.


Bad BBC on tuner 1? This is complete guess.


----------



## fhedrick

cdizzy said:


> Bad BBC on tuner 1? This is complete guess.


I changed the BBC on Tuner 1. No difference. The strange thing is that readings are high on Tuner 1 on all other satellites.


----------



## cdizzy

fhedrick said:


> I changed the BBC on Tuner 1. No difference. The strange thing is that readings are high on Tuner 1 on all other satellites.


Did you try a reset? Some folks were not getting readings from either but they returned after the reset.


----------



## Zeos

whiteyanderson said:


> IF there was another option to pay via credit card OTHER than paypal i would surely contribute. However, i was bilked out of a large sum of $$ about 5 years ago by them and will not purchase anything via their services. if you have an aternate method, by all means, let me know and i will be more than happy to pay.


+1

I easily get 15 bucks/year's worth of enjoyment out of the forums. That said, I absolutely refuse to use paypal....not from a security standpoint but a philosophical one ......I refuse to support them and they crap they pull on some people they call 'customers' ....canceled my account there 2 years ago and haven't looked back....

:backtotop

I've stood watch all I can tonight ....gotta get up for work in 4 hours lol.....


----------



## fhedrick

cdizzy said:


> Did you try a reset? Some folks were not getting readings from either but they returned after the reset.


I've tried several resets. No difference. Everything seems to be functioning well. I get searching for satellite on 499, so all seems to be in order, except on that one satellite.


----------



## whiteyanderson

i wasn't hacked out of $$ through paypal i lost a ton of money when they switched ownership to Ebay. i was (at that time) an Ebay power seller (FWIW). to make it short i kept all my EBAY funds in the Paypal account- which was a premier account- and actually was given a paypal credit and debit card- it all yielded pretty decent interest and cash rewards. anyhow they "lost my funds and my ACCOUNT". and after months of fighting i got only a percentage of it back. after so long i finally threw in the towel. needless to say i no longer Ebay either.

it's based on principal of how poorly they treated me as a "customer" as mentioned above. but, back to the topic on hand.


----------



## cdizzy

Zeos said:


> +1
> 
> I easily get 15 bucks/year's worth of enjoyment out of the forums. That said, I absolutely refuse to use paypal....not from a security standpoint but a philosophical one ......I refuse to support them and they crap they pull on some people they call 'customers' ....canceled my account there 2 years ago and haven't looked back....
> 
> :backtotop
> 
> I've stood watch all I can tonight ....gotta get up for work in 4 hours lol.....


I am not a member so I don't know how this works but it does state that you can use a credit card w/o using PayPal.

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## cdizzy

fhedrick said:


> I've tried several resets. No difference. Everything seems to be functioning well. I get searching for satellite on 499, so all seems to be in order, except on that one satellite.


hmmm....I assume your getting "searching for sat" on both tuners?


----------



## bdhall1313

cdizzy said:


> Bad BBC on tuner 1? This is complete guess.


Try bypassing your multiswitch. I had low readings on tuner 1 and high readings on tuner 2. After the bypass I had high signals on both tuners.

Probably need a newer multiswitch.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

whiteyanderson said:


> IF there was another option to pay via credit card OTHER than paypal i would surely contribute. However, i was bilked out of a large sum of $$ about 5 years ago by them and will not purchase anything via their services. if you have an aternate method, by all means, let me know and i will be more than happy to pay.


Click the PayPal link and you can pay via a credit card instead of a PayPal account.

- Craig


----------



## mbskills

Just tried DTV's website. It's currently down. Does this mean things will light up tomorrow?:grin:


----------



## fhedrick

Zeos said:


> +1
> 
> I easily get 15 bucks/year's worth of enjoyment out of the forums. That said, I absolutely refuse to use paypal....not from a security standpoint but a philosophical one ......I refuse to support them and they crap they pull on some people they call 'customers' ....canceled my account there 2 years ago and haven't looked back....
> 
> :backtotop
> 
> I've stood watch all I can tonight ....gotta get up for work in 4 hours lol.....


You don't have to use PayPal. After you click to pay, you can go directly to a credit card payment form.


----------



## cdizzy

bdhall1313 said:


> Try bypassing your multiswitch. I had low readings on tuner 1 and high readings on tuner 2. After the bypass I had high signals on both tuners.
> 
> Probably need a newer multiswitch.


This is possible too. I should have asked if you were using a multiswitch.


----------



## cygnusloop

mbskills said:


> Just tried DTV's website. It's currently down. Does this mean things will light up tomorrow?:grin:


Probably unrelated, but it's (of course) being discussed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99614


----------



## fhedrick

bdhall1313 said:


> Try bypassing your multiswitch. I had low readings on tuner 1 and high readings on tuner 2. After the bypass I had high signals on both tuners.
> 
> Probably need a newer multiswitch.


Thanks for the suggestion. The multiswitch is relatively new, installed in March. But isn't it strange that readings are high on both tuners everywhere except 103b?


----------



## AacidusX

under Favorites Channel List, it used to say 606 total, now they say 665... I better go find some slots to see what is what...

update: oh wait, I think those are from the DOD within the CE... darn! thought i was on to something


----------



## cdizzy

cdizzy said:


> I am not a member so I don't know how this works but it does state that you can use a credit card w/o using PayPal.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Well now I am a member. No PayPal needed.


----------



## decrink

So, I've got Women's World Cup games recording on ESPN-HD and ESPN2HD tomorrow morning. Will that 6am "launch" of the HD channels scramble my recording? I know someone in the tourney, don't want to miss her game.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

everytime i come back to this thread it's on a new page! sheesh


----------



## cdizzy

decrink said:


> So, I've got Women's World Cup games recording on ESPN-HD and ESPN2HD tomorrow morning. Will that 6am "launch" of the HD channels scramble my recording? I know someone in the tourney, don't want to miss her game.


I wouldn't think so. I believe the current HD lineup will stay the same for now. Sometime later they will be converted to MPEG4 but even then I'm not totally sure the channel numbers will change.


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 04H:00M:00S

Someone please wake me when it's on...

must get sleep...

over...


----------



## AacidusX

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 04H:00M:00S
> 
> Someone please wake me when it's on...
> 
> must get sleep...
> 
> over...


Ummm, and how are we gonna wake you up? maybe you should post your number and address on these public forums.... you know, to help you out.


----------



## cdizzy

decrink said:


> So, I've got Women's World Cup games recording on ESPN-HD and ESPN2HD tomorrow morning. Will that 6am "launch" of the HD channels scramble my recording? I know someone in the tourney, don't want to miss her game.


Oh, and :welcome_s to DBStalk my fellow Portlander!


----------



## BSHERRIS

Directv's website is back up, and there are *NO NEW HD CHANNELS *in the program guide.

Nite all! :nono:


----------



## decrink

cdizzy said:


> Oh, and :welcome_s to DBStalk my fellow Portlander!


Thanks Dizzy. I've been a reader/lurker for years way back to when I purchased my Tivo HD250. Now I've upgraded to the HR20 to be ready for the new channels and here I am with my 2nd post waiting just like everyone else. Of course, most of the east coasters have given up and gone to bed. Which is where I'm headed in a few minutes and then up in the morning to watch recorded soccer before work!


----------



## alwayscool

BSHERRIS said:


> Directv's website is back up, and there are *NO NEW HD CHANNELS *in the program guide.
> 
> Nite all! :nono:


we have been tricked:eek2: .... Again


----------



## cdizzy

decrink said:


> Thanks Dizzy. I've been a reader/lurker for years way back to when I purchased my Tivo HD250. Now I've upgraded to the HR20 to be ready for the new channels and here I am with my 2nd post waiting just like everyone else. Of course, most of the east coasters have given up and gone to bed. Which is where I'm headed in a few minutes and then up in the morning to watch recorded soccer before work!


Well, I hope I'm right about the recordings! Did your friend play for U of Portland?


----------



## colel83

Here is my theory. My software updates to my HR20-100 are always on Wed. morning about 3 am. I figure I will get the new software update (to hide SD duplicates) at 3 am and then new HD channels to follow at 5 am. That just has to be the way this will work, I can't see it going any other way. The only time D* has failed on a promise was last December when Des Moines was supposed to get local hd channels in a "month", they're only 9 months late (and counting)!


----------



## mrrydogg

BSHERRIS said:


> Directv's website is back up, and there are *NO NEW HD CHANNELS *in the program guide.
> 
> Nite all! :nono:


Thats not really a clue to anything. But good night!

No reason to update the programming guide until the programs are ready. Site may have been updated, but its still a matter of a virtual flip of the switch.

Good thing I am off tomorrow......well if there is some HD to watch. Otherwise, just a regular day!


----------



## AacidusX

great just great, T-storms are hitting the bay area tonight (wed. night), hopefully wont interfere with the dish. now, I wonder what the odds are of my dish getting hit. hmmm.....


----------



## FlyBono24

If they are only putting up a selection of HD channels today, there would be no reason to add the entire list until they were ALL up. That's what I'm hoping at least.

Because if we all get up tomorrow and there are NO new channels a lot of us are going to be MIGHTY PISSED!!


----------



## 01ragtop

I am new to D*, and now, like a lot of west coasters, I have low numbers on 103(b). Since my dish was just installed last week I would think D* would come back out to make it right for free, but in case they don't, how much do they charge for realignments?

EDIT: I have been lurking here for a couple of weeks. Great site, great info! Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy W

01ragtop said:


> Since my dish was just installed last week I would think D* would come back out to make it right for free, but in case they don't, how much do they charge for realignments?


They will definitely take care of it for free after only a week, but the charge would be $70.


----------



## garydean

Ack! I woke up this morning and my HR20-700 was stuck on "Acquiring Guide Data"

Apparently there was a power outage overnight. I've Reset from the menu. I've RBR'd. I've unplugged for 10 minutes. Still no love.

Funny thing is... I can navigate the menus enough to see that I've got perfect signal on 101 for both tuners.

So now, I'm going through Satellite Setup again.

Update #1: That seems to have fixed the problem. But the "Acquiring Guide Data" popup will not go away. Going to do another soft reset.

Update #2: All is good again.


----------



## tpm1999

I can't wait till the HD channels dont go live in 1.2 hours...this place is gonna get ugly today.

....but I am weird enough to think they actually will...for 2 reasons.

1. I like everyone else got my second automated call yesterday

2. I never got the hd access charge/reversal. But because my bill cycle is on the 19th, they simply charged my HD Access (new package version I suppose) on the 18th (yesterday) and all other charges showed up on the 19th (this morning).

HD today!


----------



## flytank

Hey you guys have it easy!!!!!!! At least you're home to track this new HD channels cockamamie....LOL....I'm out on a trip and have to wait till Friday but my 2 HR 20's are just aching to play those 25 ehhmmm I mean 50 channels. Gosh this airline job sometimes gets to me....I wanna be home !!! Hey, did you all remember that scene in Independence Day where the Soviet satellite crashes into one of their invading ships, for some reason I have that image in my head right now ROTFL !!!!

Happy HD watching !!!!!!!!!! JC


----------



## smiddy

M3 Pete said:


> If so, you think I can get a separate billing from DTV for that channel that goes to my office instead of the house? You know, kind of a "plain brown wrapper" for the 21st century?
> 
> "Honey, what's on channel 591?"
> 
> "Er, nothing dear, I don't think we get that channel."
> 
> "well it's certainly coming through."
> 
> "Hmm, that's funny, better not say anything, maybe DirecTV does not know we are getting a free channel."
> 
> :lol:


I share with my wife, all the time, and in HD. :cuttle:


----------



## squarej

Well I get off in three hours, wonder if I will get some sleep today or stay up watching some New HD.....


We should know in an hour I guess

Jamie


----------



## garydean

T-Minus 00H:59M:59S


----------



## tpm1999

I cant wait for the post

"Directv Lied!!!1!!11!!!!1111!!!!"


----------



## smiddy

Milominderbinder2 said:


> And now we pause for station identification...
> 
> Do you all know what it means when you see these words under someone's name?
> 
> *DBSTalk Club Member *
> 
> It means that they thought DBSTalk was worth $15 to them for a years membership. There is no obligation but I want to ask a question.
> 
> Is DBSTalk been worth about a buck a month to you? Then click here.
> 
> It is the first thing I look for when I read anyone's post.
> 
> We now return you to the regularly scheduled nuttiness...
> 
> - Craig


NICE! I'll be signing up shortly!


----------



## smiddy

dennisdh said:


> thanks it's a done deal "I'm a real boy" shreik


OK, but your lines in Shrek 3 where awesome! :grin:


----------



## smiddy

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 04H:00M:00S
> 
> Someone please wake me when it's on...
> 
> must get sleep...
> 
> over...


Ah man, I was hoping to see your hourly messages. :grin:


----------



## Brandon428

I had a pretty good sleep and now I'm ready for some HD. Less than 50 minutes away guys.


----------



## jpercia

Does anyone still believe that this is going to happen in under an hour? Or is it time to pick another anticipation date?


----------



## Brandon428

jpercia said:


> Does anyone still believe that this is going to happen in under an hour? Or is it time to pick another anticipation date?


What makes you think it won't?


----------



## jpercia

Brandon428 said:


> What makes you think it won't?


1. There is nothing in the guide.
2. There is nothing on the website.
3. The CSRs said it would be today (and everything they say is wrong)


----------



## FlyBono24

I wonder what the first ones will be... we know History won't be on there yet because of that roof fire.  And Discovery isn't set until the 2nd rollout...

Will it just be CNN, HGTV, Smithsonian, and a few others?


----------



## garydean

1 and 2 are normal. 3 has me worried!


----------



## Brandon428

jpercia said:


> 1. There is nothing in the guide.
> 2. There is nothing on the website.
> 3. The CSRs said it would be today (and everything they say is wrong)


1 and 2 can be changed very quickly after or while the channels are coming on. While I agree with you on 3,sooner or later one of the dates they say has to be correct.


----------



## Paul A

smiddy said:


> Ah man, I was hoping to see your hourly messages. :grin:


T-Minus 00H:40M:00S

What did I miss?


----------



## smiddy

Brandon428 said:


> I had a pretty good sleep and now I'm ready for some HD. Less than 50 minutes away guys.


Unfortunately I'll have to live it vicariously through you all since I'm on business travel until Friday...


----------



## STEVEN-H

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 00H:40M:00S
> 
> What did I miss?


Sleep


----------



## smiddy

Paul A said:


> T-Minus 00H:40M:00S
> 
> What did I miss?


Nothing...I am hoping that people don't leave the website because their enjoying their HD...but I can't say I'd blame them.


----------



## squarej

I really hope the premiums (movies) are rolled out today along with Food and A&E. Also hope they double up the current channels and offer them MPEG4.


35 minutes or so....


jamie


----------



## smiddy

Milominderbinder2 said:


> And now we pause for station identification...
> 
> Do you all know what it means when you see these words under someone's name?
> 
> *DBSTalk Club Member *
> 
> It means that they thought DBSTalk was worth $15 to them for a years membership. There is no obligation but I want to ask a question.
> 
> Is DBSTalk been worth about a buck a month to you? Then click here.
> 
> It is the first thing I look for when I read anyone's post.
> 
> We now return you to the regularly scheduled nuttiness...
> 
> - Craig





smiddy said:


> NICE! I'll be signing up shortly!


OK, I've done it. And you can too...go ahead, you know you want to.


----------



## Paul A

AacidusX said:


> Ummm, and how are we gonna wake you up? maybe you should post your number and address on these public forums.... you know, to help you out.


Thanks for the wakeup call

What did I miss?

Has the Eagle landed?


----------



## jriggy23

:beatdeadhorse: are we there yet? :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## garydean

FlyBono24 said:


> I wonder what the first ones will be... we know History won't be on there yet because of that roof fire.   And Discovery isn't set until the 2nd rollout...
> 
> Will it just be CNN, HGTV, Smithsonian, and a few others?


From this very thread (here)

A&E HD
Big Ten Network HD
Cartoon Network
Cinemax HD East
Cinemax HD West
CNN HD
Food Network HD
HBO HD West
HGTV HD
History Channel HD
MHD
NFL Network HD
NGC HD
Showtime HD West
Smithsonian HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz HD East
Starz HD West
Starz Kids and Family HD
TBS in HD
The Movie Channel East HD
The Weather Channel HD
Versus/Golf Channel HD


----------



## garydean

30 minutes


----------



## Paul A

STEVEN-H said:


> Sleep


Doh!

I'll go back to counting transponders

Any West Coastys in da house?


----------



## tonyn

I am getting signals from 99b in the range from 33 to 45. Can noise read that high or am I seeing some spill from a Spaceway bird spotbeam??
My sigs on 119 are weak due to a pine tree on that bearing.

Tony


----------



## smiddy

Someone try Channel 245. Is it there yet (TNT HD)?


----------



## garydean

tonyn said:


> I am getting signals from 99b in the range from 33 to 45. Can noise read that high or am I seeing some spill from a Spaceway bird spotbeam??
> My sigs on 119 are weak due to a pine tree on that bearing.
> 
> Tony


What are your signals on 103(b)?


----------



## Paul A

garydean said:


> 30 minutes


Do you feel it?

I hear Santa on the roof or is it the DirecTv installer peaking, tweaking and freaking?

I definately have anticipation now!


----------



## garydean

smiddy said:


> Someone try Channel 245. Is it there yet (TNT HD)?


Nope.


----------



## AacidusX

Paul A said:


> Doh!
> 
> I'll go back to counting transponders
> 
> Any West Coastys in da house?


"west coastys"? umm, yea, sure, right here, with low signal strength


----------



## russelle777

Yawn..... Russelle777 reporting in for morning HD watch


----------



## Brandon428

AacidusX said:


> "west coastys"? umm, yea, sure, right here, with low signal strength


Whats your average?


----------



## Paul A

AacidusX said:


> "west coastys"? umm, yea, sure, right here, with low signal strength


What's low?


----------



## AacidusX

wow, less than half an hour to go, seems surreal. somone pinch me, now and when the friggin bird goes live!


----------



## smiddy

garydean said:


> Nope.


Darn! I'm sitting in a Hilton in Norfolk, VA and no way to check. You guys/gals will have to keep me up to date!


----------



## Brandon428

smiddy said:


> Darn! I'm sitting in a Hilton in Norfolk, VA and no way to check. You guys/gals will have to keep me up to date!


Gotta get a slingbox dude.


----------



## AacidusX

Paul A said:


> What's low?


low 60's to mid 70s. i know ppl might have it worse, but this to me is low, i mean whats it gonna be like when winter comes along? and im still worried about those darn t-storms heading this way


----------



## garydean

smiddy said:


> Darn! I'm sitting in a Hilton in Norfolk, VA and no way to check. You guys/gals will have to keep me up to date!


You're only about 90 minutes north of me. Come on down!


----------



## smiddy

Brandon428 said:


> Gotta get a slingbox dude.


Yep, that was said last night too. I will research them today. I gotta have my HD, I have track marks on my eye balls, shivering with anticipation of HD, HD, HD, HD...


----------



## Brandon428

AacidusX said:


> low 60's to mid 70s. i know ppl might have it worse, but this to me is low, i mean whats it gonna be like when winter comes along? and im still worried about those darn t-storms heading this way


Whats your average on the 101,110,119?


----------



## smiddy

garydean said:


> You're only about 90 minutes north of me. Come on down!


Yeah?! I would if I didn't have an important meeting today.


----------



## Paul A

AacidusX said:


> low 60's to mid 70s. i know ppl might have it worse, but this to me is low, i mean whats it gonna be like when winter comes along? and im still worried about those darn t-storms heading this way


You'll be fine. I had 65 when TP11 first came on. A slight, and I mean slight, tweak got me in the 85s.

T-Minus 00H:20M:00S


----------



## jriggy23

If this does not happen in 20 minutes, i will be unavailble from 6:00 to 6:20.. I will be in the corner kicking the cat............. I have been waiting in anticipation since Saturday for this.. ITS LIKE CRACK MAN!!!!! I AM ADDICTED!!!


----------



## keteif

Hope the avs forums is wrong again, saying that the channels are going to be delayed.


----------



## AacidusX

Brandon428 said:


> Whats your average on the 101,110,119?


101 & 110, high 80s to 100
119, mid 80s to mid 90s


----------



## Brandon428

I'm watching NFL net. right now. Hopefully at 5:00 I'll see total access in High Definition!


----------



## tonyn

garydean said:


> What are your signals on 103(b)?


Nice and high on 103b high 80s


----------



## smiddy

jriggy23 said:


> If this does not happen in 20 minutes, i will be unavailble from 6:00 to 6:20.. I will be in the corner kicking the cat............. I have been waiting in anticipation since Saturday for this.. ITS LIKE CRACK MAN!!!!! I AM ADDICTED!!!


Sorry, but you made me laugh so hard I nearly fell out of my seat. Poor cat, I surely hope you get your HD then!


----------



## squarej

I can see it now, 6am roles around and nothing.
then after all the Direct TV guys stop laughing they throw the switch at 6:03



Jamie

PS
I don't have a warm fuzzy for some reason. Maybe I should have wished for HD on the shooting star last night instead of wealth:grin:


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 00H:15M:00S

D10 GO FOR AUTO SEQUENCE


----------



## AacidusX

at 02:58 pdt, i will be checking the favorites list constantly until i see "665" channels change. and um, hopefully not to a lesser number


----------



## jriggy23

keteif said:


> Hope the avs forums is wrong again, saying that the channels are going to be delayed.


I do hope they are wrong....


----------



## bret4

Sig range in Connecticut low of 83 high of 95. Looking better today than it has all week!


----------



## jriggy23

T - MINUS :12 minutes and counting.. 

Lets light this candle so I can get back to my normal life!!!


----------



## AacidusX

wait, whats this talk about a possible delay? man, aacidus is always the last person to know


----------



## jpercia

T minus 8 minutes until disappointment


----------



## russelle777

Either they are right about the delay or somebody is making some crap up and lieing....


----------



## betterdan

AacidusX said:


> wait, whats this talk about a possible delay? man, aacidus is always the last person to know


You aren't the last, I just read this.


----------



## FlyBono24

I didn't want to sit here staring at the clock, or hitting "F5" on this forum... so I went to watch 'Smokin Aces' that I downloaded on VOD the other night.


----------



## smiddy

10 more minutes until HD...come on DirecTV, lite it up!


----------



## AacidusX

betterdan said:


> You aren't the last, I just read this.


we both have 27 posts... well actually i now have 28.

guess i'll be posting in the calling in sick thread


----------



## garoo

just wokeup...is this thing on yet?


----------



## smiddy

garoo said:


> just wokeup...is this thing on yet?


You'll have to tell me, I have no way to check sitting here in the hotel.


----------



## wcr-atl

I hope this isn't going to be as bad as when we watched Geraldo Rivero open Al Capone's grave......


----------



## Paul A

garoo said:


> just wokeup...is this thing on yet?


Negative Nashville

T-Minus 00H:06M:00S


----------



## syphix

keteif said:


> Hope the avs forums is wrong again, saying that the channels are going to be delayed.


It's looking like a strong possibility.

PEOPLE: please don't bombard D* with calls (or this forum with angry posts) today if the HD _doesn't_ light up today. They are working hard at it and trying to get D10 completely healthy with a VERY strong HD launch. If it's another 48-72 hours, we WILL live...right?


----------



## jriggy23

russelle777 said:


> Either they are right about the delay or somebody is making some crap up and lieing....


That is my guess... but then again, we are talking about DirecTV here


----------



## AacidusX

wonder how this will work out for ppl traveling on JetBlue right now...


----------



## Tone-Loc

Low 80's here in NW Arkansas, but since testing has begun thats about right for me, may need to do a tweak....


----------



## garoo

i'm out of town as well....500miles away from my hr20


----------



## BobbyK

garoo said:


> just wokeup...is this thing on yet?


Me too


----------



## Brandon428

Holy crap guys 3 minutes left!!!!!


----------



## jriggy23

Dont worry, you guys who are away right now will have your answer in 5 minutes


----------



## cbayus

3mins


----------



## AacidusX

syphix said:


> If it's another 48-72 hours, we WILL live...right?


_nauh man! i need my fix!_ :hair:


----------



## Paul A

My Avatar is about ready to sing.

Come on woman, SING!

T-Minus 00H:03M:00S


----------



## Brandon428

I hope I didn't wake up early for nothing.


----------



## keteif

my highest avg yet....87 103b


----------



## ~mudd

Bad news creeping up in the chat room :nono2:


----------



## cbayus

2mins


----------



## smiddy

syphix said:


> It's looking like a strong possibility.
> 
> PEOPLE: please don't bombard D* with calls (or this forum with angry posts) today if the HD _doesn't_ light up today. They are working hard at it and trying to get D10 completely healthy with a VERY strong HD launch. If it's another 48-72 hours, we WILL live...right?


Well, since I am sitting here without a way to see it until Friday. But that would be selfish of me, since I want everyone else to get their HD too. Make it happ'n cap'n! [As Jeff Jeebs Would Say]


----------



## garydean

They're reporting over on chat that HD expansion is delayed until further notice. Hope they're wrong...


----------



## jriggy23

I need more cowbell!!!!


----------



## cbayus

1min


----------



## AacidusX

garydean said:


> They're reporting over on chat that HD expansion is delayed until further notice. Hope they're wrong...


yeah, its gonna be delayed untul 06:01 edt


----------



## tonyn

One minute until the forum goes into overload!


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 00H:01M:00S

D10 GO FOR MAIN ENGINE START


----------



## smiddy

garoo said:


> i'm out of town as well....500miles away from my hr20


I feel your pain man!


----------



## cbayus

0mins


----------



## lovswr

Just stumbled out of bed here in Atlanta. If nothing else, this event/non-event has mad this 40 year old feel like I'm 7 at X-mas again!

Ride D10 RIDE!!!!! 


edit. forum software says I posted this at exactly 0600 hours. WHERE IS IT!!!


----------



## smiddy

Its 6:00 EST, WTF folks, what is happening?


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 00H:00M:30S

MAIN ENGINE 3 START COMMAND 
MAIN ENGINE 2 START COMMAND 
MAIN ENGINE 1 START COMMAND


----------



## garoo

cbayus said:


> 9mins


 ??:eek2:


----------



## jriggy23

liftoff, uh not!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we dont have to reset do we


----------



## syphix

Nothing today, boys....go to work/bed.


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

and now everyone is busy checkin thrugh their channels


----------



## garoo

well??


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus 00H:00M:00S

IGNITION


----------



## AacidusX

YES!!!! they added one channel so far on the total channels under favs

gotta find out what the heck it is, but prolly just dtv saying they are launching soon, poo-poo


----------



## BobbyK

Nothing


----------



## DVRaholic

:nono2:


----------



## jriggy23

you gotta be &^#(@! me... I feel like and idiot


----------



## smiddy

How long would it take to download a new channel lineup?


----------



## squarej

Time for the Dish trolls.

jamie


----------



## tbpb3

smiddy said:


> Its 6:00 EST, WTF folks, what is happening?


typical


----------



## jriggy23

oh well...off to PT for me.. I will see you guys to gripe later....


----------



## russelle777

I feel like a mushroom, left in the dark and fed a bunch of dung....


----------



## garoo

AacidusX said:


> YES!!!! they added one channel so far on the total channels under favs


what channel?


----------



## petergaryr

No CNN HD either


----------



## msmith198025

Give them a few minutes folks. all is not lost, may take time to get the box right


----------



## henryld

Oh well!! It's my normal get up time anyway but it sure is disapointing irregardless.:nono2:


----------



## DVRaholic

I'm Calling my boss back and telling him I WILL be into work Today :down:


----------



## syphix

NO NEW HD TODAY. Sorry.


----------



## jpercia

AacidusX said:


> YES!!!! they added one channel so far on the total channels under favs
> 
> gotta find out what the heck it is, but prolly just dtv saying they are launching soon, poo-poo


Have you found it yet? I see I have one new channel added to my total 642 -> 643


----------



## Brandon428

Crap I really wanted to watch Saved By The Bell in HD this morning.


----------



## smiddy

jriggy23 said:


> oh well...off to PT for me.. I will see you guys to gripe later....


Been there done that, then retired. Have a good work out! I'm off to the showers!


----------



## spyrus

guy's i see some strange pixelation on A&E, 265, but nothing else


----------



## Paul A

T+Plus 00H:04M:00S

Bed

Commence sleeping sequence.

Zzzz Zzzz Zzzz


----------



## AacidusX

garoo said:


> what channel?


tryin to find it. but im now guessing just some crap channel with info on HD


----------



## garoo

I'm going back to sleep... :nono:


----------



## DVRaholic

msmith198025 said:


> Give them a few minutes folks. all is not lost, may take time to get the box right


Still 17 Hours 25 minutes left for Sept 19th


----------



## jriggy23

DVRaholic said:


> I'm Calling my boss back and telling him I WILL be into work Today :down:


That is funny!!!:thats:


----------



## AacidusX

i like the older receivers, where is actually updated your viewable channels on favs lists


----------



## garoo

This thread may hit 30,000 before they turn this puppy on


----------



## jriggy23

+:06 minutes... nothing..


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

spyrus said:


> guy's i see some strange pixelation on A&E, 265, but nothing else


i see some strange wrinkles on 265 thats about it


----------



## oldfantom

henryld said:


> Oh well!! It's my normal get up time anyway but it sure is disapointing irregardless.:nono2:


Yes, but is the point mute? :eek2:

Sorry, I live with a former English teacher. :sure:


----------



## johnrrigg

I just woke up from a bad dream No new HD!


----------



## Fred M

At 4:30 AM Central time: DirecTV Customer Service says "There has been a delay in rolling out the new High Definition Service. Circumstances are unknown and new service date is also unknown." CSR said she had already received calls asking the same question.


----------



## Hdhead

Back to bed. It is getting close to panic time!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

garoo said:


> This thread may hit 30,000 before they turn this puppy on


No I am going to throw my H_20 out and go back to cable!


----------



## notlocddot

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> i see some strange wrinkles on 265 thats about it


they went away 90 seconds later.


----------



## jriggy23

rebooting receiver just in case...hold one minute


----------



## garoo

ActiveHDdave said:


> No I am going to throw my H_20 out and go back to cable!


cable is crap....at least my cablecompany is


----------



## bnglbill

Isn't D in California, probably 6 pacific time


----------



## tonyn

LAFD Just responded a Rescue Ambulance to an attempted suicide. Must be one of us!


----------



## squarej

^^^^
Charter here blows too

jamie


----------



## bjamin82

well its 612am and no HD channels.....


----------



## keteif

Just got off phone with CSR....said delayed and roll out would be more toward the end of the month.


----------



## russelle777

Well time to shower for work


----------



## squarej

yep chat room is talking about it now

jamie


----------



## jriggy23

reboot complete...diappointment level...EXTREME!!!!!


----------



## AacidusX

good night all...


----------



## Standtall29

Told you Guys they did not tell us everything, my question to D is why LIE?


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

well i jus did a (reset all) on my hr20 only weird thing i got was error on 103a during test it says faild


----------



## oldfantom

tonyn said:


> LAFD Just responded a Rescue Ambulance to an attempted suicide. Must be one of us!


See, I am old enough not to know all the acronyms the kids use in chat. I was sitting here trying to figure out what LAFD. It took me a minute or two to get LA Fire Dept out of LAFD. I thought you where getting real lazy "Laughing A** Floor D...". I may need to go back to bed.


----------



## BWELL316

I woke up and saw all these new HD Channels. I couldn't believe my eyes. Then I woke up for real. My son's diaper was leaking, there were no new HD channels, and Bobby Ewing was in my shower. I guess I get another 2 weeks of Big Ten Network in SD. Yippee.


----------



## Hdhead

We have one sick bird here folks!


----------



## petergaryr

Well, fool me once....back to bed.


----------



## squarej

Standtall29 said:


> Told you Guys they did not tell us everything, my question to D is why LIE?


Not sure they lied, CSR have been reporting the delay for a couple hours I believe and from what I gathered in the Chat room, this was "game time" decision so to speak.

Jamie


----------



## AacidusX

hey, was hbo2w always there?
im just trying to figure out that one channel, my list was at 665, now at 666


----------



## Blackice_WV

Idea for new thread: "D10 Satellite - HD anticipation, disappointment and heartbreak"


----------



## SteveEJ

Buhh Heads!!!! Rebooted and no changes.. Why would CSR *Yesterday* say 19th and today say _Roll out delayed_! Talk about bad public relations!


----------



## DVRaholic

I am going to give them Until 1:00 ET (10 am PT)

I figure since this is a Huge Leap for Directv and Everyone Involved wants to be there when the Throw the Switch!!!! 

(I Hope)

:bowdown:


----------



## betterdan

SteveEJ said:


> Buhh Heads!!!! Rebooted and no changes.. Why would CSR *Yesterday* say 19th and today say _Roll out delayed_! Talk about bad public relations!


Maybe becuase it got delayed at the last minute or maybe because the CSR didn't know about the delay. Never take a CSR's word as gospel.


----------



## Standtall29

Well all i can say is they did know all along. Why take up for a big company like D the point is they had to know this yesterday. Why tell people otherwise?


----------



## SteveEJ

squarej said:


> Not sure they lied, CSR have been reporting the delay for a couple hours I believe and from what I gathered in the Chat room, this was "game time" decision so to speak.
> 
> Jamie


Trying to catch up.. What's being said in the chat room?


----------



## donmesw

SteveEJ said:


> Trying to catch up.. What's being said in the chat room?


where _is_ the chat room?


----------



## Teacherman

It's just like the year my parents said that Santa couldn't find our house.


----------



## betterdan

Standtall29 said:


> Well all i can say is they did know all along. Why take up for a big company like D the point is they had to know this yesterday. Why tell people otherwise?


Not taking up for them, I just think people shouldn't trust what a CSR says. CSR's are always saying nutty crap.


----------



## Zellster

So I woke up early for the same SD crap that I had last night? 

Booooooo D*

I'm Booing like Philly fans did to McNabb.

Booooooo


----------



## SteveHas

I'll be the first
new HD channels by....
...October 5th!
mark your calanders :lol:


----------



## Guitar Hero

The retention rep I spoke with said 6 to 7AM. Give it 40 more minutes. What the hell! 

I woke 30 minutes ago, when I didn't plan to. Odd.


----------



## Standtall29

Going to get my much needed sleep. Well at least my cable company has food network HD.


----------



## oldfantom

SteveEJ said:


> Buhh Heads!!!! Rebooted and no changes.. Why would CSR *Yesterday* say 19th and today say _Roll out delayed_! Talk about bad public relations!


Now you know why there has been no hard date reported in the past. Things go wrong. Last minute things. Step away from the ledge. It will be OK.


----------



## Teacherman

I'll be at work by 7, but I'll be spending a lot of time on this thread. The kids can teach themselves today.


----------



## gregftlaud

where do we find this chat room?


----------



## AacidusX

Standtall29 said:


> Going to get my much needed sleep. Well at least my cable company has food network HD.


cable? what?! BOOOOO!


----------



## Azdeadwood

Welcome to the "YEAR of the HD"! Directv is so full of S*** - now it will be by the end of September! Yeah, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Hdhead

Hey Earl, To bad this thread might not see 10,000 posts. :kickbutt:


----------



## donmesw

gregftlaud said:


> where do we find this chat room?


my sentiments exactly


----------



## garydean

gregftlaud said:


> where do we find this chat room?


http://chat.dbstalk.com


----------



## AacidusX

Hdhead said:


> Hey Earl, To bad this thread might not see 10,000 posts. :kickbutt:


ooh, we'll see 10k alright, if things keep getting delayed...


----------



## oldfantom

Standtall29 said:


> Well all i can say is they did know all along. Why take up for a big company like D the point is they had to know this yesterday. Why tell people otherwise?


How can you say this? You are assuming some huge conspiracy. Things go wrong. Have you ever been in a car crash? Bet you did not know about it the night before.

Just to be the voice of calm, it may not be a car crash, maybe the wife took the money out of your wallet this morning and you did not know it before you ordered that latte. Or maybe, and someone should call D*, the KEYS FELL IN BETWEEN THE CUSHIONS OF THE COUCH!!!


----------



## SteveHas

look folks,
no one lied,
no complicated plots
they have just launched a multi million dollar pieces of tech wonder
and sometimes things don't go the way its supposed to
thats why they never officially announced a live date
for the millions that aren't watching this thing like us, none of this matters
and in the end it won't for us either, 
in time it will light up, and we will have the channels


----------



## betterdan

What I find odd is why are so many acting like Directv announced and guaranteed that the HD channels would be out on the 19th? This was a speculation and was never officially announced.
I'm disappointed too but come on.


----------



## keithw1975

What I hate is that D* isn't giving out updates on what they are doing, at very least weekly. It wouldn't cost them anything and it would make so many people happy. As a matter of fact they should have a bar graph that fills up and at 100% the channels come on.


----------



## betterdan

keithw1975 said:


> As a matter of fact they should have a bar graph that fills up and at 100% the channels come on.


:lol:


----------



## syphix

Oh, can you imagine the chaos on this forum if the HD channels went up but had to be taken down to try and fix the spot beams, or reception was crappy due to fiddling with the spot beams...

oh...the horror!!! 

It WILL happen, folks...if it's 48-72...to 150 hours later, what's the big deal in the grand scheme of things?? We'll get there! The HD promised land is NOT far away!!


----------



## betterdan

syphix said:


> It WILL happen, folks...if it's 48-72...to 150 hours later, what's the big deal in the grand scheme of things?? We'll get there! The HD promised land is NOT far away!!


Can you guarantee that?


----------



## syphix

betterdan said:


> Can you guarantee that?


Absolutely not. I'll just leave it as "soon".


----------



## betterdan

syphix said:


> Absolutely not. I'll just leave it as "soon".


YOU'RE A LIAR AND I'M GOING TO CABLE! SEE! I TOLD YOU GUYS! NOW I'M GONNA GO CRY!

BYE!


----------



## henryld

oldfantom said:


> Yes, but is the point mute? :eek2:
> 
> Sorry, I live with a former English teacher. :sure:


I feel your pain; dated one for about a year.


----------



## paulman182

I think there is little doubt that CSRs were told 6AM on the 19th.

We know CSRs are often misinformed, but what a CSR says is the closest to "official" info that the general public gets.

I'm thinking at least some of them will go live any minute, but who knows...


----------



## syphix

CSR's were NOT "misinformed". The engineers had ever intention of going live at 6 AM. This was a last minute decision, probably related to them trying to fix the spot beams. 

Perhaps they saw that their attempts were working...but affecting the national beams...


----------



## jrodfoo

I would rather have them work out the problems if possible first... they will be turned on when they are turned on.


----------



## SteveHas

syphix said:


> CSR's were NOT "misinformed". The engineers had ever intention of going live at 6 AM. This was a last minute decision, probably related to them trying to fix the spot beams.
> 
> Perhaps they saw that their attempts were working...but affecting the national beams...


This would explain some artifacts I saw last night


----------



## Brandon428

Guitar Hero said:


> The retention rep I spoke with said 6 to 7AM. Give it 40 more minutes. What the hell!
> 
> I woke 30 minutes ago, when I didn't plan to. Odd.


Why not. Heres to hoping once more.


----------



## Standtall29

jrodfoo said:


> I would rather have them work out the problems if possible first... they will be turned on when they are turned on.


Admit it you lil hurt to right i am Man enough to admit i am.


----------



## SteveHas

paulman182 said:


> I think there is little doubt that CSRs were told 6AM on the 19th.
> 
> We know CSRs are often misinformed, but what a CSR says is the closest to "official" info that the general public gets.
> 
> I'm thinking at least some of them will go live any minute, but who knows...


that would be great
I would be thrilled with just one or two today


----------



## BSHERRIS

syphix said:


> CSR's were NOT "misinformed". The engineers had ever intention of going live at 6 AM. This was a last minute decision, probably related to them trying to fix the spot beams.
> 
> Perhaps they saw that their attempts were working...but affecting the national beams...


As I said before, Directv should have fed NO info whatsoever to their CSRs and Retention people...this public relation nightmare is their own doing...and they could have easily avoided it.


----------



## paulman182

syphix said:


> CSR's were NOT "misinformed". The engineers had ever intention of going live at 6 AM. This was a last minute decision, probably related to them trying to fix the spot beams.
> 
> Perhaps they saw that their attempts were working...but affecting the national beams...


Of course they were misinformed, accidentally or not.

Or do you think they were told "We engineers are going to try real hard to get the channels on at 6AM on the 19th, but we might not be able to?"

Because that would have been the truth.


----------



## jriggy23

jriggy23 said:


> If this does not happen in 20 minutes, i will be unavailble from 6:00 to 6:20.. I will be in the corner kicking the cat............. I have been waiting in anticipation since Saturday for this.. ITS LIKE CRACK MAN!!!!! I AM ADDICTED!!!


CAT KICKED!!!:beatdeadhorse:

Are we there yet???:lol:


----------



## ShiningBengal

oldfantom said:


> Yes, but is the point mute? :eek2:
> 
> Sorry, I live with a former English teacher. :sure:


You should have checked the spelling with that English teacher. It's _moot_.

A moot point is one that is debateable, i.e., not necessarily true.


----------



## SteveHas

paulman182 said:


> Of course they were misinformed, accidentally or not.
> 
> Or do you think they were told "We engineers are going to try real hard to get the channels on at 6AM on the 19th, but we might not be able to?"
> 
> Because that would have been the truth.


I believe they were told 9/19 6AM, and that was the truth 
but then it didn't happen due to technical problems
I don't think anyone could have planned on this
I don't think there was any malice here on D* part


----------



## AacidusX

well, im now back at 665 channels. they added one (whatever it was), then they take it away...


----------



## aramus8

BSHERRIS said:


> As I said before, Directv should have fed NO info whatsoever to their CSRs and Retention people...this public relation nightmare is their own doing...and they could have easily avoided it.


If anyone in marketing at D* had half a brain, they would put up a notice on their web site about when they plan to resolve the problem and give a time estimate, updated as needed. The CSRs shouldn't have to take the brunt of this. The amount of anticipation posts on this site alone should indicate to marketing they should attempt to keep their customers informed instead they were worried about a lame party...that worked out real well.


----------



## jriggy23

At least the Emmy party was a success.... Paris showed up for 4 minutes, and thats about it!!! rock on


----------



## BSHERRIS

aramus8 said:


> If anyone in marketing at D* had half a brain, they would put up a notice on their web site about when they plan to resolve the problem and give a time estimate, updated as needed. The CSRs shouldn't have to take the brunt of this. The amount of anticipation posts on this site alone should indicate to marketing they should attempt to keep their customers informed instead they were worried about a lame party...that worked out real well.


Absodamnlutely!!


----------



## jrodfoo

Standtall29 said:


> Admit it you lil hurt to right i am Man enough to admit i am.


I am, but there's nothing we can do about it  I'll be away from friday afternoon until Sunday at 1 (gotta get back for Sunday Ticket). So maybe I'll have a suprise when I get back.


----------



## noneroy

This is a "PR nightmare"????? pfft  do you know what minuscule fraction of D* customer base actually read these forums? DirecTV hasn't publicly related any information that today was the day other than the 'leaked' documents and what few CSRs have told people. I don't think they have to correct much. 

When I called yesterday, they said they'd be on before Sept. was over. Maybe those who said they were told the 19th should call back and see if there is new information.

It's also probably worth mentioning that there is still 17 more hours left in the 19th....I'm not sure where that 6AM number came from, but I don't recall a CSR ever giving me firm time for anything....not even an install appointment.

And has anyone tried a reset on their DVR?

Lets be hopeful, but lets not get crazy over this.....please keep in mind that NO ONE here actually knows what is going on. We are all making things up, proposing ideas then passing them off as fact. This is all conjecture and the people who actually know have been quiet. So take this WHOLE thread and WHOLE situation with a very large grain of salt....before you get your blood pressure up too high.


----------



## fleadog99

Everyone is saying it was a last minute problem, soooooo the testing that has been done for what the last 2 weeks or so didn't show any problem, just amazingly today their is aproblem, hard to beleive. I am thinking the spotbeam problem is just another excuse put on boards and "leaked" to media. There may have been problems all along and who knows when they will be up, they didn't want people jumping ship so they strung us as long as possible. If this happened to E* people we would be laughing our as^es off, not coming up with more excuses.


----------



## jriggy23

reset and Santa still did not find my house!!!


----------



## naldoron

I called D* and now they said sometime before then end of the month -- something about having to re-authorize everyone's programming package. What a load of bull -- they can't even give a date now. If it is not an issue with D10 than I would be surprised. I stick with D* fir Sunday Ticket, otherwise I would probably leave. I am getting tired of dealing with a company that refuses to keep their customers informed and seems incapable of telling the truth.


----------



## BSHERRIS

noneroy said:


> This is a "PR nightmare"????? pfft  do you know what minuscule fraction of D* customer base actually read these forums? DirecTV hasn't publicly related any information that today was the day other than the 'leaked' documents and what few CSRs have told people. I don't think they have to correct much.
> 
> When I called yesterday, they said they'd be on before Sept. was over. Maybe those who said they were told the 19th should call back and see if there is new information.
> 
> It's also probably worth mentioning that there is still 17 more hours left in the 19th....I'm not sure where that 6AM number came from, but I don't recall a CSR ever giving me firm time for anything....not even an install appointment.
> 
> And has anyone tried a reset on their DVR?
> 
> Lets be hopeful, but lets not get crazy over this.....


Yes, I've tried as reset...nothing.


----------



## SteveHas

noneroy said:


> This is a "PR nightmare"????? pfft  do you know what minuscule fraction of D* customer base actually read these forums? DirecTV hasn't publicly related any information that today was the day other than the 'leaked' documents and what few CSRs have told people. I don't think they have to correct much.
> 
> When I called yesterday, they said they'd be on before Sept. was over. Maybe those who said they were told the 19th should call back and see if there is new information.
> 
> It's also probably worth mentioning that there is still 17 more hours left in the 19th....I'm not sure where that 6AM number came from, but I don't recall a CSR ever giving me firm time for anything....not even an install appointment.
> 
> And has anyone tried a reset on their DVR?
> 
> Lets be hopeful, but lets not get crazy over this.....please keep in mind that NO ONE here actually knows what is going on. We are all making things up, proposing ideas then passing them off as fact. This is all conjecture and the people who actually know have been quiet. So take this WHOLE thread and WHOLE situation with a very large grain of salt....before you get your blood pressure up too high.


excellent points


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

DirecTV's website still says the rollout will start in September in their FAQ, wish they could have a blog or something to let us know what going on, or a rep to post on this forum with updates.

I want my HDTV now! :icon_cry:


----------



## fleadog99

So those people who where told the 19th esp. those who where told 6:00 am should ask for some compensation.... they should have the call recorded.


----------



## jrodfoo

I'll get worried when Sept. 30th rolls around and we have nothing... until then. ..back to my regulary scheduled life


----------



## SteveHas

BSHERRIS said:


> Absodamnlutely!!


again the vast majority of D* subscribers are clueless to ALL of this.
I'll bet a few don't even know there will be new stations (I know its sounds crazy but I'm sure its possible)
I'll bet you won't see any media coverage on this, because its a non-event except to the small percentage that called a CSR


----------



## betterdan

jrodfoo said:


> I'll get worried when Sept. 30th rolls around and we have nothing... until then. ..back to my regulary scheduled life


Wait, what the hell are you doing with a life on here? I'm telling Satnoob!


----------



## jrodfoo

betterdan said:


> Wait, what the hell are you doing with a life on here? I'm telling Satnoob!


:lol: too funny 

Those Spotbeams must really be a problem, huh?  Guess that is why they have a ground spare.


----------



## jriggy23

somebody call the maytag repair man and get his but busy! he fixes everything else according to their commercials


----------



## nollchr

SteveHas said:


> again the vast majority of D* subscribers are clueless to ALL of this.
> I'll bet a few don't even know there will be new stations (I know its sounds crazy but I'm sure its possible)
> I'll bet you won't see any media coverage on this, because its a non-event except to the small percentage that called a CSR


I agree. People on this board represent a minority. The average D* HD customer probably hasn't been monitoring 103(b) signal levels on a daily basis. A PR nightmare would have been some kind of national advertising promising 9/19.


----------



## AacidusX

jriggy23 said:


> somebody call the maytag repair man and get his but busy! he fixes everything else according to their commercials


i thought geeksquad fixed everything...


----------



## Dolly

The 6 a.m. just came from an article that was on Google. But the 19th came from CSRs at D. I'm really getting sick of this whole mess :barf:
At this point I would love to tell D where they can put their new HD Channels and believe me it isn't on the TV screen :raspberry


----------



## jriggy23

:thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats: :thats:!rolling GEEK SQUAD TO THE RESCUE


----------



## nollchr

Dolly said:


> The 6 a.m. just came from an article that was on Google. But the 19th came from CSRs at D. I'm really getting sick of this whole mess :barf:
> At this point I would love to tell D where they can put their new HD Channels and believe me it isn't on the TV screen :raspberry


The fact that CSRs were giving the date for today also has me a bit frustrated as well...


----------



## syphix

The 6 am time came from D*'s history and what CSR's were told.

6 am Eastern is the start of the business day for DirecTV. (notice that "all day" PPV's expire at 6 am Eastern and D* has historically released channels at 6 am Eastern) It was most definitely NOT a "guess".


----------



## betterdan

If it wasn't officially announced it was indeed a guess. A well informed guess, but still a guess.


----------



## Sirshagg

decrink said:


> So, I've got Women's World Cup games recording on ESPN-HD and ESPN2HD tomorrow morning. Will that 6am "launch" of the HD channels scramble my recording? I know someone in the tourney, don't want to miss her game.


:welcome_s


----------



## syphix

betterdan said:


> If it wasn't officially announced it was indeed a guess. A well informed guess, but still a guess.


No, it was NOT. It was D*'s plan for today: new HD at 6 am. It's what the engineers & marketing told CSR's, not "guessed". That plan simply didn't work out at the last minute.

Engineers won...for now.


----------



## Sirshagg

01ragtop said:


> I am new to D*, and now, like a lot of west coasters, I have low numbers on 103(b). Since my dish was just installed last week I would think D* would come back out to make it right for free, but in case they don't, how much do they charge for realignments?
> 
> EDIT: I have been lurking here for a couple of weeks. Great site, great info! Thanks!


:welcome_s


----------



## ToddD

I hate to be the one to say this but......THIS IS the reason that DirecTV has ALWAYS had a policy of not talking about anything new until it's live. It's the only way that one can manage expectations. The CSR's should have never said the 19th....:nono:


----------



## Ed Campbell

Well, all I have had to do this morning is pull the article I wrote for posting at the blog where I'm an editor - the one praising DirecTV for being the Leader in HD. Done.

Swanni already has his boring restatement of this morning's obvious - posted at his site.

Negative comments won't be limited to the Sat TV discussion boards. Our disappointment will be picked up and Googled throughout online media. By tonight, a fair chunk of the public interested in HiDef will know what is - or isn't - happening.

I'm still confident D* will sort things out. Some day or other. But, poor management of PR is still poor management.


----------



## jrodfoo

Date 09/21/2007 11:45 a.m. ET 
Event: Liberty Media Investor Day:
Speaker Chase Carey, President and CEO


No doubt we'll get the same information from yesterday. Probably no mention of any HD other than the rollout, and other vauge comments.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

And people were wondering earlier why D* wouldn't give an exact date. They did, something didn't work out, and now we have a bunch of angry people that will probably spend all day calling them and making their lives miserable.

It's 7:30 am folks. Unless you're a 3rd shifter, you ought to be headed for work and worried about something else. Of course, that includes me!  

If you don't HAVE anything else to worry about, then you are blessed!


----------



## syphix

ToddD said:


> I hate to be the one to say this but......THIS IS the reason that DirecTV has ALWAYS had a policy of not talking about anything new until it's live. It's the only way that one can manage expectations. The CSR's should have never said the 19th....:nono:


I agree...better yet, the CSR's should never have been told any DATE!

CSR: "Well, what DO I say?"
MANAGEMENT: "Just say...'soon'."


----------



## Azdeadwood

betterdan said:


> What I find odd is why are so many acting like Directv announced and guaranteed that the HD channels would be out on the 19th? This was a speculation and was never officially announced.
> I'm disappointed too but come on.


In early January Directv announced the "YEAR of the HD".

SO here we are on September 19th - over 9 months latter with exactly ZERO more HD.

That is why I'm pissed off.

Dish still is the leader in HD - as it has been all year!


----------



## chrisexv6

FWIW, yesterday I was told 6AM today by a CSR I ordered my 2nd HR20 from.

Wonder if they would compensate anyone they told this to, not that I wouldnt have gotten the new HR20 anyway.

-Chris


----------



## SteveEJ

noneroy said:


> This is a "PR nightmare"????? pfft  do you know what minuscule fraction of D* customer base actually read these forums? DirecTV hasn't publicly related any information that today was the day other than the 'leaked' documents and what few CSRs have told people. I don't think they have to correct much.


*
I disagree.. It is a PR nightmare, or will be at midnight tonight, if there are no HD channels being broadcast. Not being honest or informative to your subscribers (payers of money for your services) after a date is announced has always been very bad. This is why so many companys do not announce dates!
*
When I called yesterday, they said they'd be on before Sept. was over. Maybe those who said they were told the 19th should call back and see if there is new information.
*
So it looks like they changed their story again.. Why not a news release on their web site? Explain why and what the future hopes are..
*

It's also probably worth mentioning that there is still 17 more hours left in the 19th....I'm not sure where that 6AM number came from, but I don't recall a CSR ever giving me firm time for anything....not even an install appointment.
*
True.. That is why the midnight tonight statement..
*
And has anyone tried a reset on their DVR?
*
YES.. It did nothing..
*
Lets be hopeful, but lets not get crazy over this.....please keep in mind that NO ONE here actually knows what is going on. We are all making things up, proposing ideas then passing them off as fact. This is all conjecture and the people who actually know have been quiet. So take this WHOLE thread and WHOLE situation with a very large grain of salt....before you get your blood pressure up too high.

The problem here is the continuous (for me) stream of inaccurate information being told to me by reps of D*..(NOT FOLKS HERE) There is a long list over the years. I simply would like the truth from THEM for a change!


----------



## Sirshagg

Fred M said:


> At 4:30 AM Central time: DirecTV Customer Service says "There has been a delay in rolling out the new High Definition Service. Circumstances are unknown and new service date is also unknown." CSR said she had already received calls asking the same question.


:welcome_s


----------



## ToddD

syphix said:


> I agree...better yet, the CSR's should never have been told any DATE!
> 
> CSR: "Well, what DO I say?"
> MANAGEMENT: "Just say...'soon'."


Exactly correct


----------



## flyingtigerfan

syphix said:


> I agree...better yet, the CSR's should never have been told any DATE!
> 
> CSR: "Well, what DO I say?"
> MANAGEMENT: "Just say...'soon'."


Indeed. Of course, everyone on here was clamoring for a date. Hell, they got a date and a time and it ain't on and it's like the world's gonna stop spinning. Which, incidentally, would totally screw up D10's orbit.


----------



## fl panthers

why is everybody so down? my wife woke me at 6am as i asked her to and she was happy as can be.just as promised there they were,just like they said they would be.i was thrilled,my cement block showed up so my addition can prceed as scheduled


----------



## aramus8

Hopefully when Liberty takes over next month they will bring new marketing people with them.


----------



## betterdan

syphix said:


> No, it was NOT. It was D*'s plan for today: new HD at 6 am. It's what the engineers & marketing told CSR's, not "guessed". That plan simply didn't work out at the last minute.
> 
> Engineers won...for now.


Please show me the official announcement that it would be launched at 6 am on 9/19.
I agree that Directv may have been planning on it being out today and may have informed CSRs of this plan but until it is official it can't be anything but a guess.

CSR's have been wrong about a lot of things by the way.


----------



## Standtall29

I just read in directvs high def forum, someone said they spoke with a csr at 730 am and he said by the end of november. Why are they telling people all this miss info?


----------



## ShiningBengal

fleadog99 said:


> Everyone is saying it was a last minute problem, soooooo the testing that has been done for what the last 2 weeks or so didn't show any problem, just amazingly today their is aproblem, hard to beleive. I am thinking the spotbeam problem is just another excuse put on boards and "leaked" to media. There may have been problems all along and who knows when they will be up, they didn't want people jumping ship so they strung us as long as possible. If this happened to E* people we would be laughing our as^es off, not coming up with more excuses.


Hard to believe? I'm sure they have some sort of checklist they go through to verify that everything is working properly. They got to something that wasn't right, and the countdown was halted. Just like on the Shuttle.


----------



## betterdan

Azdeadwood said:


> In early January Directv announced the "YEAR of the HD".
> 
> SO here we are on September 19th - over 9 months latter with exactly ZERO more HD.
> 
> That is why I'm pissed off.
> 
> Dish still is the leader in HD - as it has been all year!


The end of the year isn't here though. If you are expecting more HD before the end of the year then why get so pissed off when there is still over 3 months left until the end of the year?

I am disappointed too but I'm not pissed off or angry. 

If it bothers you so much that Dish has more HD then why are you torturing yourself? Get Dish.


----------



## garoo

maybe they fell asleep


----------



## jriggy23

I say leave your most loyal, high dollar customers with the wrong information, then tell them nothing after that information is wrong... awesome customer service. Can I sign a ten year contract now?


----------



## PWenger

I want to keep perspective. I know that everything on here is speculation. I know you can't predict the gremlins.

But, I gotta admit, I am disappointed.

I know this site isn't officially linked to Directv, but we know with CE that Directv is not only aware of this site, it monitors it for its own puposes. This site is a *resourse* for them. While we represent a minimal percentage of Directv subscribers, many on the people on here represent a high percentage of their high end subscribers...the ones with all the extra equipment, subscriptions, and programs that generate the *real* income for them. I would be surprised to find regulars on this site that only have the low end packages, unless they only maintain that for Sunday ticket.

We buried ourselves in speculation, granted. BUT WE WEREN'T STOPPED, EITHER. The conservative among us have been hanging on to the 19th for weeks, maybe hoping for a bit earlier. Directv knows this...they just plain have to. They know the subscription levels of the posters here...we are (generally) the high level, low churn customers that they have always maintained they wanted to lure away from DISH.

Why didn't Directv just issue as statement saying, "We recognize there is a lot of internet and industry speculation on our lauch date. We just want everyone to realize, if you don't hear it from us, it is rumor. We have a time frame in place, and when we are confident of success, we will launch." Done...no damage to their reputations, no fueling of specualtion, no SEC insider information. Instead, they allowed the specualtion to grow to unchecked, monstrous levels, potentially angering the very customers they want to keep.

I do not blame Directv for missing a launch time they never promised. I do blame them for fueling specualtion until it actually reached volatile levels.

Now, my biggest hope is that as soon as I post this "manifesto", I'll get the email that the channels are live and I'll have to post "Nevermind".


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Please - have you guys that are going nuts ever faced a real-life crisis? This is entertainment for crying out loud.


----------



## garoo

chrisexv6 said:


> FWIW, yesterday I was told 6AM today by a CSR I ordered my 2nd HR20 from.
> 
> Wonder if they would compensate anyone they told this to, not that I wouldnt have gotten the new HR20 anyway.
> 
> -Chris


it's 6am somewhere :lol:


----------



## betterdan

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Please - have you guys that are going nuts ever faced a real-life crisis? This is entertainment for crying out loud.


:lol: Well said.


----------



## purtman

Like I had said earlier, I had a friend who a few years ago was diagnosed with cancer, lost his job, and then lost both parents within a month of each other, all within a four-month span. I've never heard him complain or get angry about any of this. Let's get perspective here.


----------



## tpm1999

The way directv is going with this launch... the HD Extra package might go live before the new programming. Directv seems to always be on time when it comes to rate increases.


----------



## jsirwin

Folks, 

The CSR's are the low man or woman on the totem pole. They have no control over anything. So stick around and hope that D* will deliver the HD promised.....

or take a look at a provider that already has the HD you are waiting for:

DishHD Programming
Add great HD programming to any America's Top package for an additional $20/month!

A&E HD
Animal Planet
Animania HD
Discovery HD
Discovery HD Theater
DISH Network PPV in HD
Equator HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
Family Room HD
Film Fest HD
Food Network HD
GamePlay HD
Gallery HD
HBO HD*
Cinemax HD*
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HDNews
HGTV HD
Kung Fu HD
MHD
Monsters HD
National Geographic Channel HD*
NFL Network HD
Rave HD
Rush HD
Showtime HD*
Starz HDTV*
The Science Channel
TLC
TNT HD
Treasure HD
Ultra HD
Universal HD
World Cinema HD
WorldSport HD


I'm going to stick around just a little longer, because when I make the final decision to leave I won't be coming back.


----------



## betterdan

PWenger said:


> I do not blame Directv for missing a launch time they never promised. I do blame them for fueling specualtion until it actually reached volatile levels.


Oh for God's sake


----------



## garoo

tpm1999 said:


> The way directv is going with this launch... the HD Extra package might go live before the new programming. Directv seems to always be on time when it comes to rate increases.


 !rolling


----------



## elric

Houston, we have a problem.


----------



## FlyBono24

SteveHas said:


> I believe they were told 9/19 6AM, and that was the truth
> but then it didn't happen due to technical problems
> I don't think anyone could have planned on this
> I don't think there was any malice here on D* part


Well haven't they been testing this ****ing thing for the last 3 weeks or so? Wouldn't they have told someone there was a problem, and NOT told the CSR's the date was 9/19 and to give all their customers that specific date?


----------



## Bsquared

tpm1999 said:


> The way directv is going with this launch... the HD Extra package might go live before the new programming. Directv seems to always be on time when it comes to rate increases.


Rate increases are not rocket science!


----------



## viztiz

betterdan said:


> Please show me the official announcement that it would be launched at 6 am on 9/19.
> I agree that Directv may have been planning on it being out today and may have informed CSRs of this plan but until it is official it can't be anything but a guess.
> 
> CSR's have been wrong about a lot of things by the way.


The argument that we shouldn't listen to CSRs is a little tiresome even if accurate. They are official representatives of D*. Anyone who committed to new services or entered extensions of their service agreements and was told a launch date of 9/19 has a greievance. Whether intentiional of not, if you promise a service as a part of a commitment and then fail to deliver that is a bait and switch, plain and simple. Since signing up for HD service with D* CSR have been constantly revising the dates that HD will be arriving. What was supposed to be a 4 month wait when I signed up a year ago has become a year of waiting with absolutely no definate time table being offered. Our own "insiders" were unable to offer us any guidance one way or another which suggests more than anything that things are really screwed up. I have always been very happy with D* service and value, but I did not invest in my HD setup to watch 10 channels for years when I could have switched to E* and then after any commitment to them expired switch back to D* just as new channels were finally coming on. I stayed with D* under the guise that they were poised to be the HD leader. This was clearly false. I guess my next step is to schedule a E* install for 10/1. If new HD is up by then I will cancel the install; otherwise I am done with being yanked around.


----------



## bones boy

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Please - have you guys that are going nuts ever faced a real-life crisis? This is entertainment for crying out loud.


But it's also hard-earned money. And you have people in these forums buying TVs and high dollar AV equipment, leasing DTV hardware and paying for HD access and expecting a launch date that some were told by DTV - people have a right to be disappointed. Personally it doesn't bother me, but who cares, let people go nuts if they want to.


----------



## ccsoftball7

FlyBono24 said:


> Well haven't they been testing this ****ing thing for the last 3 weeks or so? Wouldn't they have told someone there was a problem, and NOT told the CSR's the date was 9/19 and to give all their customers that specific date?


Isn't it still 9/19? I was never quoted a time, just a date. I guess they have until midnight. BTW, I don't have D*, but will on 9/25. I am addicted to this thread. :grin:


----------



## Jon D

Look everybody. Obviously 9/19 is the planned date. That means that after today these channels can show up at any minute of any hour of any day. Further speculation is pointless. As soon as everything is working right they will start popping off channels. Call it a hunch, but I believe that DirecTV wants these channels live as much if not more than anyone else. Until then, carry on with your lives if you have them..


----------



## aramus8

viztiz said:


> I guess my next step is to schedule a E* install for 10/1. If new HD is up by then I will cancel the install; otherwise I am done with being yanked around.


+1


----------



## garoo

we've waited this long what's a fewmore days...weeks...months...years?


----------



## tpm1999

Bsquared said:


> Rate increases are not rocket science!


Neither is video uplink/downlinking...

But I am glad Directv has put enough resources into marketing so that they have the ability to not only lie to their employees but also their customers.


----------



## bones boy

BTW - I can't wait to see 10000 posts in this thread - should happen before lunch time


----------



## Azdeadwood

tpm1999 said:


> Neither is video uplink/downlinking...
> 
> But I am glad Directv has put enough resources into marketing so that they have the ability to not only lie to their employees but also their customers.


Well said.

Welcome to Directv's "Year of the HD"!


----------



## jrodfoo

"No HD For You!"- HD Nazi


----------



## paulman182

purtman said:


> Like I had said earlier, I had a friend who a few years ago was diagnosed with cancer, lost his job, and then lost both parents within a month of each other, all within a four-month span. I've never heard him complain or get angry about any of this. Let's get perspective here.


Good point, but some of us depend upon our entertainment sources to "take us away" from our problems. (I understand that could not happen with problems so severe as your friend had.)

We get enough aggrievation at work or elsewhere, and want things like this to go smoothly. It gives us something to look forward to.

No, D* couldn't take our minds off cancer or a relative's death. But I guarantee you that if when I get home I can surf between 30 HD channels, for a little while I won't think about my wheel bearing that is going bad, how I"m ever going to give the new puppies away, or what I have to do at work tomorrow.


----------



## Dolly

FlyBono24 said:


> Well haven't they been testing this ****ing thing for the last 3 weeks or so? Wouldn't they have told someone there was a problem, and NOT told the CSR's the date was 9/19 and to give all their customers that specific date?


D wouldn't have these problems if they 1) Kept their CSRs better informed and 2) if they kept their customers better informed. There should be information on D's Website right now explaining the situation and there is not a word


----------



## Jon D

FlyBono24 said:


> Well haven't they been testing this ****ing thing for the last 3 weeks or so? Wouldn't they have told someone there was a problem, and NOT told the CSR's the date was 9/19 and to give all their customers that specific date?


You obviously do not understand how complex systems work, nor how they are tested. Everything can work fine until the last step and then an anomoly shows up. Here we go again with conspiracy theories...


----------



## pete4192

The Turncoats have come out! Jumping ship for E*??? Blasphemy!

It's still 9/19...we have several hours left today.

I have to assume there was some serious tech issue that needs to be resolved, that probably just arose in the past few hours. I know I would rather have the issue fixed and have the HD 100% than have a recurring issue and have the HD less than 100%.

Let's give 'em some time to work this out.


----------



## sgluck

FWIW DTV has been silent on the roll out date. Nothing official on the web site or anywhere else for that matter. My guess is that the CSRs don't work for DTV directly but for a vendor that provides the CSRs to DTV. BTW where is the ethernet plug on the HR20-700 ?


----------



## tpm1999

Jon D said:


> You obviously do not understand how complex systems work, nor how they are tested. Everything can work fine until the last step and then an anomoly shows up. Here we go again with conspiracy theories...


No conspiracy theory... just an inept corporation.


----------



## Jon D

paulman182 said:


> Good point, but some of us depend upon our entertainment sources to "take us away" from our problems. (I understand that could not happen with problems so severe as your friend had.)
> 
> We get enough aggrievation at work or elsewhere, and want things like this to go smoothly. It gives us something to look forward to.
> 
> No, D* couldn't take our minds off cancer or a relative's death. But I guarantee you that if when I get home I can surf between 30 HD channels, for a little while I won't think about my wheel bearing that is going bad, how I"m ever going to give the new puppies away, or what I have to do at work tomorrow.


If DirecTV HD is someone's only escape from their problems. That in itself is a problem.. :lol:


----------



## aramus8

Dolly said:


> D wouldn't have these problems if they 1) Kept their CSRs better informed and 2) if they kept their customers better informed. There should be information on D's Website right now explaining the situation and there is not a word


If they don't want to use the web site, then send a message to the boxes or is that broken too?


----------



## BillN96

T + 2 hours and no new HD.


----------



## betterdan

viztiz said:


> The argument that we shouldn't listen to CSRs is a little tiresome even if accurate.


You are correct it is accurate and it is tiring that we have to listen to their less than accurate drivel. I wish they were more well informed and had all the answers but unfortunately this isn't the case. We will just have to continue taking their statements with a grain of salt.


----------



## garoo

i'm out of town...can anyone tell me if they are still getting a signal on 103b


----------



## Jon D

tpm1999 said:


> No conspiracy theory... just an inept corporation.


They must be doing something right. As hated as they seem to be by many of you and you are still customers..


----------



## pete4192

tpm1999 said:


> No conspiracy theory... just an inept corporation.


How can you say it's an "inept corporation"? They create value for their shareholders, right? You have to give them the benefit of a doubt. 
Anyway, it's just now 8:00 ET....why would you expect a press release and any word from D* before the markets open?


----------



## wallyjar

The thing that bothers me most is I upgraded to HD last year with the promise of Local HD by end of 2006. This has been put off and put off and CSR won't even speculate when this will happen. All locals are on board but it just does not get done by D*.

You would think a company that relies on consumers would at least provide information that is accurate and would revise with official information if things change.

I have been payiong 9.95 for over a year and only watch one or two HD show a week all because I was told I would have HD locals. This whole roll out has been done in a very shoddy way by D*


----------



## Dolly

viztiz said:


> The argument that we shouldn't listen to CSRs is a little tiresome even if accurate. They are official representatives of D*. Anyone who committed to new services or entered extensions of their service agreements and was told a launch date of 9/19 has a greievance. Whether intentiional of not, if you promise a service as a part of a commitment and then fail to deliver that is a bait and switch, plain and simple. Since signing up for HD service with D* CSR have been constantly revising the dates that HD will be arriving. What was supposed to be a 4 month wait when I signed up a year ago has become a year of waiting with absolutely no definate time table being offered. Our own "insiders" were unable to offer us any guidance one way or another which suggests more than anything that things are really screwed up. I have always been very happy with D* service and value, but I did not invest in my HD setup to watch 10 channels for years when I could have switched to E* and then after any commitment to them expired switch back to D* just as new channels were finally coming on. I stayed with D* under the guise that they were poised to be the HD leader. This was clearly false. I guess my next step is to schedule a E* install for 10/1. If new HD is up by then I will cancel the install; otherwise I am done with being yanked around.


Does E* have commitments now? Last time I talked with them they didn't, but that has been a while.


----------



## tpm1999

Jon D said:


> They must be doing something right. As hated as they seem to be by many of you and you are still customers..


The Year of HD and 150 new HD channels...that is what has kept me so far. With Fios launching in my area soon, looks like this might be the year of HD for me yet.


----------



## bones boy

pete4192 said:


> why would you expect a press release and any word from D* before the markets open?


Because I'm impulsive and unreasonable.


----------



## dedalus_00

paulman182 said:


> Good point, but some of us depend upon our entertainment sources to "take us away" from our problems. (I understand that could not happen with problems so severe as your friend had.)
> 
> We get enough aggrievation at work or elsewhere, and want things like this to go smoothly. It gives us something to look forward to.
> 
> No, D* couldn't take our minds off cancer or a relative's death. But I guarantee you that if when I get home I can surf between 30 HD channels, for a little while I won't think about my wheel bearing that is going bad, how I"m ever going to give the new puppies away, or what I have to do at work tomorrow.


Obviously you should be bribing DirecTV with adorable puppies. That takes care of two of your problems right there.


----------



## lolaker99

There campaign should now be "The year you almost get HD"

I made the leap because way back when on D* web site they listed Little Rock locals in HD by end of 2006, guess what I am still waiting.


----------



## newsbreaker

This forum has been very informative, and fun to monitor over the past few weeks, but some of you need to relax and take another look at your place in the universe.

D* has done nothing wrong. They never set a 'hard' date of any kind. When people take the initiative to "snoop" inside a company by talking to insiders, securing "inside" documents and the like, you are availing yourself to information you are not "supposed" to have...information that is fluid, changing, uncertain and unofficial. 

You stuck your nose in the door, took half a wiff, and ran around telling the whole town that the house is baking cookies, and now you're upset to find out it's not so? 

Relax, really. 

So far as D* doing something to their most "important" customers...honestly, get a clue. There are 45,000 members of this forum, a great resource that it is, of which maybe a few hundred are regular contributors. Even if you all have the highest end package, you are less then 1% of the high end D* users. 

Finally, don't be hard on the people who do provide you with "inside" information. From what I've read on here, they're afraid to give you the truth, because you don't want reality, you want what you want and everyone else be damned! They can't tell you that yes, last night they knew D10 was going to be delayed by a week, because you wouldn't have taken the news in stride, you would've burned them at the stake. The only welcome news around here is good news.

Relax. Have a beverage. HDTV is going to be the standard, and not that far into the future, just not this morning.


----------



## pete4192

bones boy said:


> Because I'm impulsive and unreasonable.


Ha...good reason, I guess!


----------



## Standtall29

Posted 6:56 AM by jemalum
this jay knows nothing. i did find out there is a problem with the satalite and the rep was verry nice and i told him they should take down the information on the website that hd is coming in sept. he did find out onethign which is accurate he did say they expect it to be launched around novemeber 15th. they were todl by corporate not to give anymore dates, but were told expect the launch date novemeber sometime


----------



## FlyBono24

viztiz said:


> The argument that we shouldn't listen to CSRs is a little tiresome even if accurate. They are official representatives of D*. Anyone who committed to new services or entered extensions of their service agreements and was told a launch date of 9/19 has a greievance. Whether intentiional of not, if you promise a service as a part of a commitment and then fail to deliver that is a bait and switch, plain and simple. Since signing up for HD service with D* CSR have been constantly revising the dates that HD will be arriving. What was supposed to be a 4 month wait when I signed up a year ago has become a year of waiting with absolutely no definate time table being offered. Our own "insiders" were unable to offer us any guidance one way or another which suggests more than anything that things are really screwed up. I have always been very happy with D* service and value, but I did not invest in my HD setup to watch 10 channels for years when I could have switched to E* and then after any commitment to them expired switch back to D* just as new channels were finally coming on. I stayed with D* under the guise that they were poised to be the HD leader. This was clearly false. I guess my next step is to schedule a E* install for 10/1. If new HD is up by then I will cancel the install; otherwise I am done with being yanked around.


Yeah, no ****.... I was told by D* reps at my old job that the new HD channels would be coming around the end of summer... first it was June, according to one rep.... then it was August, according to another...

Well guess what? They didn't just lie to ME, they lied to every single customer that I sold a TV to, because the majority of them were with D* and asked me, so I told them the dates they gave me. Not to mention every customer that was helped by every other salesperson that were told the same "promised" dates by the D* reps.

It's not just a bunch of us "losers" on a message board at 5 AM (Pacific time) that are going to be pissed... trust me, a lot of people have been expecting (and promised) this for a long time, and have probably been on their website, Googled for "DirecTV new HD channels" and found different dates, maybe they even stumbled upon this site (like I did) and find out from here...

If they don't come through today, they are going to have a problem on their hands.... and not just from the small number of subscribers that come on this website.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

The year of HD? The year's almost over! It's now September with 3 months to go before the year's up. If they want to call a year for HD, then they should have started in January!


----------



## betterdan

Why are people crying about "The Year of HD" when the year isn't over yet? Strange.


----------



## Blackice_WV

viztiz said:


> The argument that we shouldn't listen to CSRs is a little tiresome even if accurate. They are official representatives of D*. Anyone who committed to new services or entered extensions of their service agreements and was told a launch date of 9/19 has a greievance. Whether intentiional of not, if you promise a service as a part of a commitment and then fail to deliver that is a bait and switch, plain and simple. Since signing up for HD service with D* CSR have been constantly revising the dates that HD will be arriving. What was supposed to be a 4 month wait when I signed up a year ago has become a year of waiting with absolutely no definate time table being offered. Our own "insiders" were unable to offer us any guidance one way or another which suggests more than anything that things are really screwed up. I have always been very happy with D* service and value, but I did not invest in my HD setup to watch 10 channels for years when I could have switched to E* and then after any commitment to them expired switch back to D* just as new channels were finally coming on. I stayed with D* under the guise that they were poised to be the HD leader. This was clearly false. I guess my next step is to schedule a E* install for 10/1. If new HD is up by then I will cancel the install; otherwise I am done with being yanked around.


I agree that sadly D* is acting more like a cable company every day. In which dictionary can I find the definition of the word "soon" that extends beyond 12months? I've been waiting for since August '06 for the HD floodgates to open as has been promised by D*'s advertising campaign as "soon..." for well over a year now. Even my pathetic cable company has surpassed D*'s HD programming offerings in recent months. Had I known that "soon" meant "we really don't know, but we're hopeful it might be in the next year, but we won't really know until it happens, whether that takes a year or two", I would have kept my cable service a bit longer and saved myself from this anguish.


----------



## bones boy

newsbreaker said:


> Even if you all have the highest end package, you are less then 1% of the high end D* users.


Really? That's not what I was told yesterday by a CSR...

I'm just kidding.


----------



## betterdan

HDTVFreak07 said:


> The year of HD? The year's almost over! It's now September with 3 months to go before the year's up. If they want to call a year for HD, then they should have started in January!


:lol: Some of the things people come up with...


----------



## ShiningBengal

bones boy said:


> Because I'm impulsive and unreasonable.


Why would they make an announcement for the market? They never announced a specific date. They said 3rd Quarter. They still have 11 days left in the 3rd Quarter.


----------



## red20j

Obviously someone at D* just wants to see this thread hit 7000.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Ok - that's it - I'm switching to Primestar!


----------



## garoo

I for one have been very happy with D*. I believe they are investing alot of time any money to bring us (their customers) the best in HD. We should give them some more time. So what is they miss the 19th. I can't count the number of times I've been late finishing a project at work and what I do is no where near as complicated as what they are trying to do.


----------



## SteveEJ

viztiz said:


> The argument that we shouldn't listen to CSRs is a little tiresome even if accurate. They are official representatives of D*. Anyone who committed to new services or entered extensions of their service agreements and was told a launch date of 9/19 has a greievance. Whether intentiional of not, if you promise a service as a part of a commitment and then fail to deliver that is a bait and switch, plain and simple. Since signing up for HD service with D* CSR have been constantly revising the dates that HD will be arriving. What was supposed to be a 4 month wait when I signed up a year ago has become a year of waiting with absolutely no definate time table being offered. Our own "insiders" were unable to offer us any guidance one way or another which suggests more than anything that things are really screwed up. I have always been very happy with D* service and value, but I did not invest in my HD setup to watch 10 channels for years when I could have switched to E* and then after any commitment to them expired switch back to D* just as new channels were finally coming on. I stayed with D* under the guise that they were poised to be the HD leader. This was clearly false. I guess my next step is to schedule a E* install for 10/1. If new HD is up by then I will cancel the install; otherwise I am done with being yanked around.


Thank You.. I upgraded from my HR10-250 in may because I was told that 1- I had to have it in order to get the new HD channels and, 2- I had to have it if I wanted to get the new HD locals that are scheduled to be out by the end of July 2007. After paying for the equipt install with a new dish AND paying rent on the equipment I think that I am being reasonable when I want an explanation! I'm not asking for money back (maybe I should), I simply want to know why they told me false statements and at least didn't offer an update that was truthful. Honesty goes a long way with me..

Still no HD locals and Still no new HD!


----------



## bones boy

betterdan said:


> Why are people crying about "The Year of HD" when the year isn't over yet? Strange.


What about Jewish New Year? Oh, never mind that was last week. Happy New Year 5768!!


----------



## Dolly

Jon D said:


> They must be doing something right. As hated as they seem to be by many of you and you are still customers..


We are locked in with D right now--at least I am. Not to mention all the effort there would have to be to get D's equipment out and new equipment installed by another company. I have paid D a huge amount of money especially this year they could at least keep me informed about things


----------



## sportshermit

It's become increasingly likely the malfunction is more than Directv wants to share. It's also likely we won't see channels before September 30th. I would say nobody really knows when the new channels appear because of the issues with the satellite.


----------



## bones boy

red20j said:


> Obviously someone at D* just wants to see this thread hit 7000.


It'll be at 7000 before I finish my coffee.


----------



## pete4192

Dolly said:


> We are locked in with D right now--at least I am. Not to mention all the effort there would have to be to get D's equipment out and new equipment installed by another company. I have paid D a huge amount of money especially this year they could at least keep me informed about things


Wow, Dolly. This must really be serious...I've never "seen" you upset like this.:eek2:


----------



## FlyBono24

tpm1999 said:


> The Year of HD and 150 new HD channels...that is what has kept me so far. With Fios launching in my area soon, looks like this might be the year of HD for me yet.


Hell yes. If it wasn't for their stranglehold of the NFL license for Sunday Ticket, I would have left this garbage company a long time ago for all the billing screwups and fees they've tacked onto my bill every month...

I have FiOS phone and internet, it's just as simple as calling them up and flipping a switch!! Maybe when the football season is over I might just do that... Hell, I'd be surprised if we even have ONE new HD channel by then. 

They promised 2007 to be the "year of HD"... I bet they all roll out on December 30th. :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## ShaneHD

So what's the deal. I went to bed, got up this morning and am now here at work. No new HD channels. It's a couple of hours since it was "supposed" to go live right?

Are we in for longer waits?


----------



## CUIllini

You guys didn't have a D* representitive standing outside your door at 6 a.m. EST this morning to fully explaing the problem? Weird. Mine was very nice, and informative.


----------



## Steve Robertson

This is totally out of our control so everyone needs to relax. How do you think I feel I lost my date with Giada today. It is very frustrating to say the least but it is what it is and all the complaining isn't going to do a damm thing. For those of you who feel the need to switch just do it and move on. I know I have a lot HD football coming up starting tomorrow and will be happy with that.


----------



## ShiningBengal

FlyBono24 said:


> Yeah, no ****.... I was told by D* reps at my old job that the new HD channels would be coming around the end of summer... first it was June, according to one rep.... then it was August, according to another...
> 
> Well guess what? They didn't just lie to ME, they lied to every single customer that I sold a TV to, because the majority of them were with D* and asked me, so I told them the dates they gave me. Not to mention every customer that was helped by every other salesperson that were told the same "promised" dates by the D* reps.
> 
> It's not just a bunch of us "losers" on a message board at 5 AM (Pacific time) that are going to be pissed... trust me, a lot of people have been expecting (and promised) this for a long time, and have probably been on their website, Googled for "DirecTV new HD channels" and found different dates, maybe they even stumbled upon this site (like I did) and find out from here...
> 
> If they don't come through today, they are going to have a problem on their hands.... and not just from the small number of subscribers that come on this website.


Isn't October 1 "around the end of summer?" Or even October 15? I don't think they will have any problem--even with the posters here.

I don't care if it's today, tomorrow, or even the end of the year. I am looking forward to a few more good HD channels. I don't care about 150, because I will only watch a small fraction of them, as will most subscribers I suspect.

It isn't a "quality of life" issue.


----------



## bones boy

CUIllini said:


> You guys didn't have a D* representitive standing outside your door at 6 a.m. EST this morning to fully explaing the problem? Weird. Mine was very nice, and informative.


Oh so THAT'S what he was here for? I gave him my lawnmower and asked him to cut my grass. I think he's doing it...


----------



## man_rob

betterdan said:


> The end of the year isn't here though. If you are expecting more HD before the end of the year then why get so pissed off when there is still over 3 months left until the end of the year?
> 
> I am disappointed too but I'm not pissed off or angry.
> 
> If it bothers you so much that Dish has more HD then why are you torturing yourself? Get Dish.


Maybe D* should have said that '08 will be the year of HD. '07 has been the year "almost there, almost, any minute, any second now..."


----------



## spyrus

FYI as reported on TV Predictions.com and i just confirmed zap2it.com's TV listings page shows Direct TV with High Def channels for Hist & A&E, of course that does no good if you can't tune in the channels, but i guess that means the plan was for today if the listings show it now


----------



## newsbreaker

SteveEJ said:


> Thank You.. I upgraded from my HR10-250 in may because I was told that 1- I had to have it in order to get the new HD channels and, 2- I had to have it if I wanted to get the new HD locals that are scheduled to be out by the end of July 2007. After paying for the equipt install with a new dish AND paying rent on the equipment I think that I am being reasonable when I want an explanation! I'm not asking for money back (maybe I should), I simply want to know why they told me false statements and at least didn't offer an update that was truthful. Honesty goes a long way with me..
> 
> Still no HD locals and Still no new HD!


Are they 'false' statements if they are accurate at the time? We're talking about a billion dollar satallite with only a few million components, all of which have to work after be thrust into space at about 500 mph. Nothing could go wrong there, right?

Things are beyond a company's control sometimes, and what is accurate yesterday may not be accurate today. It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault.

Considering the demand, not request, but demand for hard dates on here, it's no wonder some of you are constantly upset and disappointed. You want them to deliver a hard time line that is impossible to construct, and then get upset when things happen beyond their control. You create your own misery.


----------



## CUIllini

bones boy said:


> Oh so THAT'S what he was here for? I gave him my lawnmower and asked him to cut my grass. I think he's doing it...


darn, a missed opportunity by me...:lol:


----------



## mridan

I really thought today would be the day,this sucks well I'm going to finish my coffee and go to work.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Now I'm wondering how many suckers are on here that took the day off expecting to see HD channels? Sheesh, it's only TV! Go to work and make some moolahs!!! Don't be a moron!


----------



## ShiningBengal

newsbreaker said:


> Are they 'false' statements if they are accurate at the time? We're talking about a billion dollar satallite with only a few million components, all of which have to work after be thrust into space at about 500 mph. Nothing could go wrong there, right?


It's more like 17,000 mph.


----------



## MikeR

Dolly said:


> We are locked in with D right now--at least I am. Not to mention all the effort there would have to be to get D's equipment out and new equipment installed by another company. I have paid D a huge amount of money especially this year they could at least keep me informed about things


I share your sentiment. If they want me to be emotionally attached to Directv, which generally leads to loyalty (and increased revenue), then they need to hold up their end of the bargain. I understand deploying a satellite is not routine, but a path forward...even in general terms would have been nice.

Not silence...then "announce" the 19th...then silence again <crickets chirping>


----------



## TARDIS

CUIllini said:


> You guys didn't have a D* representitive standing outside your door at 6 a.m. EST this morning to fully explaing the problem? Weird. Mine was very nice, and informative.


Yes, I was told to expect new HD channels "SOON" and to enjoy the "year of HD!"


----------



## bones boy

mridan said:


> well I'm going to finish my coffee and go to work.


now THERE'S some good advice. Let's get on with our lives! Adios MFs!


----------



## BSHERRIS

newsbreaker said:


> Are they 'false' statements if they are accurate at the time? We're talking about a billion dollar satallite with only a few million components, all of which have to work after be thrust into space at about 500 mph. Nothing could go wrong there, right?
> 
> Things are beyond a company's control sometimes, and what is accurate yesterday may not be accurate today. It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault.
> 
> Considering the demand, not request, but demand for hard dates on here, it's no wonder some of you are constantly upset and disappointed. You want them to deliver a hard time line that is impossible to construct, and then get upset when things happen beyond their control. You create your own misery.


_"It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault."_

No, sir, unfortunately that is not true. If there was a problem significant enough to delay this rollout this morning, they would have known about it WELL before 6AM this morning.

Directv has had this satellite in "engineering mode" for the past few weeks, and THAT testing would have told them many days ago, that today would not be possible.

B.


----------



## Zellster

mridan said:


> I really thought today would be the day,this sucks well I'm going to finish my coffee and go to work.


Same here. I've always been suspicous of the "no official announcement" from D* leading up to today. All of this speculation gets hopes up and then when they are dashed, we scream bloody murder.

I'm waiting for an official announcement and then HD showing up on my Guide, until then it's ALL SPECULATION.


----------



## viztiz

bones boy said:


> Because I'm impulsive and unreasonable.


+1


----------



## JLF

ShiningBengal said:


> Isn't October 1 "around the end of summer?" Or even October 15?


Isn't that about the time the ground freezes and we get the first snow fall of the year?


----------



## hells_bells

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Now I'm wondering how many suckers are on here that took the day off expecting to see HD channels? Sheesh, it's only TV! Go to work and make some moolahs!!! Don't be a moron!


Well I bought the stock hoping for an HD "bump".....


----------



## ShiningBengal

BSHERRIS said:


> _"It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault."_
> 
> No, sir, unfortunately that is not true. If there was a problem significant enough to delay this rollout this morning, they would have known about it WELL before 6AM this morning.
> 
> Directv has had this satellite in "engineering mode" for the past few weeks, and THAT testing would have told them many days ago, that today would not be possible.
> 
> B.


How would you know what DirecTV knew and when they knew it? Seriously?

It was more than likely a judgement call. Why would they want to "throw the switch" if there were even minor problems that could be corrected in short time.


----------



## Baldmaga

It'll certainly be interesting to see if any of our "insiders" can get the scoop on this. That man yesterday with all the info is now slowly losing credibility until he posts something else.

Although we need to give him time to wake up


----------



## newsbreaker

BSHERRIS said:


> _"It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault."_
> 
> No, sir, unfortunately that is not true. If there was a problem significant enough to delay this rollout this morning, they would have known about it WELL before 6AM this morning.
> 
> Directv has had this satellite in "engineering mode" for the past few weeks, and THAT testing would have told them many days ago, that today would not be possible.
> 
> B.


You're adding what you *think* should be true, rather then what IS true. If they were calling people yesterday to make sure equipment was installed, and CSR's were saying that today is the day...then something happened between yesterday and this morning. Period.

That doesn't change the fact that something broken is something broken, and all that can be done is to fix it. It's the fault of circumstance, and nobody has been "wronged" here.


----------



## Baldmaga

hells_bells said:


> Well I bought the stock hoping for an HD "bump".....


SELL!! SELL!! SELL!!!!


----------



## FlyBono24

TARDIS said:


> Yes, I was told to expect new HD channels "SOON" and to enjoy the "year of HD!"


"Soon" to this company probably translates to "sometime in the next 36 months".


----------



## SteveEJ

newsbreaker said:


> Are they 'false' statements if they are accurate at the time? We're talking about a billion dollar satallite with only a few million components, all of which have to work after be thrust into space at about 500 mph. Nothing could go wrong there, right?
> 
> Things are beyond a company's control sometimes, and what is accurate yesterday may not be accurate today. It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault.
> 
> Considering the demand, not request, but demand for hard dates on here, it's no wonder some of you are constantly upset and disappointed. You want them to deliver a hard time line that is impossible to construct, and then get upset when things happen beyond their control. You create your own misery.


You know.. I am really getting tired of the "Beyond their control" statements. When did it become reasonable or acceptable for a company to be allowed to continue with false statements to their customers? I have been told dates several times by reps of D*.. If they did know for sure that the statements were, or may not be correct, they simply should NOT have made them. It's quite obvious that previous statements were inaccurate at the least, and more likely false or misleading.

If I wasn't tied to NST/Superfan for this year I would leave them because they lied to me.. SEVERAL TIMES!


----------



## FlyBono24

newsbreaker said:


> You're adding what you *think* should be true, rather then what IS true. If they were calling people yesterday to make sure equipment was installed, and CSR's were saying that today is the day...then something happened between yesterday and this morning. Period.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that something broken is something broken, and all that can be done is to fix it. It's the fault of circumstance, and nobody has been "wronged" here.


Hmm... you have 7 posts and have been registered for about 4 days... and consistently do everything to back up "the company".

So do you work for the marketing division of D* or the customer service branch?


----------



## stecoff

Steve Robertson said:


> This is totally out of our control so everyone needs to relax. How do you think I feel I lost my date with Giada today. It is very frustrating to say the least but it is what it is and all the complaining isn't going to do a damm thing. For those of you who feel the need to switch just do it and move on. I know I have a lot HD football coming up starting tomorrow and will be happy with that.


Steve, you can still keep that date. She's on the NBC Today show most mornings in HD if you get HD locals. No, I'm not obsessed - just an observation.


----------



## Dolly

There really is a problem with a company when you have to get your information from a Forum anyway. D has their own website, but they don't put out important information on it! May be they could save some money and take down the website.


----------



## BSHERRIS

ShiningBengal said:


> How would you know what DirecTV knew and when they knew it? Seriously?
> 
> It was more than likely a judgement call. Why would they want to "throw the switch" if there were even minor problems that could be corrected in short time.


Oh, puhleeeze, this bird has been in engineering mode for two weeks or better as of this morning. This means that select technicians of Directv have been able to watch and test these channels for that duration.

It doesn't take a huge leap of logic to understand that if there was a serious enough problem to delay the rollout, that they wouldn't have known about it before yesterday afternoon.

B.


----------



## PWenger

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Please - have you guys that are going nuts ever faced a real-life crisis? This is entertainment for crying out loud.


This is not the real life crisis forum...this is a group of customers discussing a product. We are allowed to be disappointed, we are allowed to discuss these things in an appropriate forum.

I got a  for using the word volatile...realize, volatile in business means losing customers...I am not implying we are being driven to violence.

If I went on Web MD to the forum for a terminal disease and posted, "You think you have problems, I only have 9 HD channels on my directv," yeah, I would need some perspective. I have a four year old, I haven't neglected him for this. I actually did laundry for my wife the other day. But, yeah, I ain't happy with the way Directv handled this...and this is the place to vent. You think my wife, son, co-workers or anyone else I encounter on the street even knows what I am talking about with Directv?

Some people collect beanie babies, some collect comics, some are civil war re-enactors...I like gadgets and electronic stuff. My HD DVR is my favorite at the moment. This is my hobby...I have the right to discuss it in an appropriate forum. You think the people here are passionate, talk to comic collectors about when they killed Green Lantern !

We live in the real world...we play here. Let us take it seriously when we are here, huh?


----------



## Indiana627

I thought the new HD channels were coming on at 6AM as at 6AM I was hitting the Info button on my remote but the HR20 would not respond. About a minute later it did start responding. Considering the time this happened and the fact this has never happened before, I thought something was going on. Then I went to edit my favorites where it lists the number of channels you receive and the number had increased by 1 (from 614 to 615 I think) so I thought "hey the first new HD channel has arrived!" But then I couldn't find it anywhere. Then as each minute rolled on and nothing actually happened, I realized something went wrong. But maybe they did try to lite them up only to run into problems.


----------



## timmac

It was suppose to be 6 but someone might have turned the six around and it was really a 9 and so it will be 9. I have a good friend who confirms that they are standing by the switch and they will flip it at 9. It might take some time though the signal travels at 12.86 microseconds per mile.


----------



## betterdan

bones boy said:


> What about Jewish New Year? Oh, never mind that was last week. Happy New Year 5768!!


:lol: Maybe the complainers are indeed Jewish.


----------



## BSHERRIS

FlyBono24 said:


> Hmm... you have 7 posts and have been registered for about 4 days... and consistently do everything to back up "the company".
> 
> So do you work for the marketing division of D* or the customer service branch?


Interesting point...I smell damage control.


----------



## betterdan

FlyBono24 said:


> They promised 2007 to be the "year of HD"... I bet they all roll out on December 30th. :nono2: :nono2:


Umm December 30 would still be within the year wouldn't it? Are you going by the Jewish calendar?


----------



## viztiz

newsbreaker said:


> Are they 'false' statements if they are accurate at the time?.


The complexity of the project isn't relavent when consumers enter service contracts. If you agree to a 2 year agreement and are told when signing up that you will receive x at the 6 month point then they are in violation of the agreement if it does not happen. We are not contractor/sub-contractors entering into a complex contractual arrangement with deadline and penalties. If a sales rep makes a statement to a customer it becomes part of binding arrangement between D* and the customer. I don't get to agree to 2 year commitments and say that due to circumstances beyond my control I will no longer pay without repurcussions.


----------



## betterdan

man_rob said:


> Maybe D* should have said that '08 will be the year of HD. '07 has been the year "almost there, almost, any minute, any second now..."


The year isn't over. Not sure why that is so hard to comprehend. Start whining on January 1st 2008 at midnight, it will make you look not quite as foolish.


----------



## StanO

I am a little tired of all the folks on this thread that are condescending to the people who are upset about no HD this morning. I think it is totally justified to be angry. Sure, anyone can stand up on a soap box and say that there was never any announced date, one set in stone. But that is not entirely correct. D* has been saying a fair amount by the end of Q3 and more specifically, mid-September, for a while. Also, I find it silly to say that the CSR's are idiots and we should not believe anything they say. I have been a manager at a CSR call center. They are the front lines. They represent the company more than anyone else. They are given information and training on new products and services. Why would I not believe them when they tell me something? They are acting on the company's behalf. That, in itself, is a promise from the company. Lastly, it isn't the fact that people do not have a life, it is the fact that so much money and time has been invested in this HD rollout by the people and no delivery. So, please, stop trying be the 'better' people and coming down on others because you portray yourself as not being affected by this delay. If you were truly not that involved, would you even be here in the first place?


----------



## Hdhead

Do you suppose HAL has taken control of the satellite? :grin:


----------



## betterdan

mridan said:


> I really thought today would be the day,this sucks well I'm going to finish my coffee and go to work.


Excellent attitude.


----------



## mhking

JLF said:


> Isn't that about the time the ground freezes and we get the first snow fall of the year?


What is this "snow" stuff you speak of?


----------



## Steve Robertson

stecoff said:


> Steve, you can still keep that date. She's on the NBC Today show most mornings in HD if you get HD locals. No, I'm not obsessed - just an observation.


Really I did not know that thanks for the info.

I am really not obsessed either just trying to have some fun.


----------



## BSHERRIS

StanO said:


> I am a little tired of all the folks on this thread that are condescending to the people who are upset about no HD this morning. I think it is totally justified to be angry. Sure, anyone can stand up on a soap box and say that there was never any announced date, one set in stone. But that is not entirely correct. D* has been saying a fair amount by the end of Q3 and more specifically, mid-September, for a while. Also, I find it silly to say that the CSR's are idiots and we should not believe anything they say. I have been a manager at a CSR call center. They are the front lines. They represent the company more than anyone else. They are given information and training on new products and services. Why would I not believe them when they tell me something? They are acting on the company's behalf. That, in itself, is a promise from the company. Lastly, it isn't the fact that people do not have a life, it is the fact that so much money and time has been invested in this HD rollout by the people and no delivery. So, please, stop trying be the 'better' people and coming down on others because you portray yourself as not being affected by this delay. If you were truly not that involved, would you even be here in the first place?


Stan:

Thank you for saying that more succinctly than I have been able to do.

B.


----------



## nhlfan79

viztiz said:


> If a sales rep makes a statement to a customer it becomes part of binding arrangement between D* and the customer. I don't get to agree to 2 year commitments and say that due to circumstances beyond my control I will no longer pay without repurcussions.


Unfortunately, you are completely wrong. Unless you have it in writing, it means nothing, legally speaking.


----------



## betterdan

MikeR said:


> If they want me to be emotionally attached to Directv...


Does your wife know about this emotional attraction you have to the sattelite box? :lol:


----------



## mhking

PWenger said:


> This is not the real life crisis forum...this is a group of customers discussing a product. We are allowed to be disappointed, we are allowed to discuss these things in an appropriate forum.


DC's _Crisis on Infinite HDs_?


----------



## BSHERRIS

nhlfan79 said:


> Unfortunately, you are completely wrong. Unless you have it in writing, it means nothing, legally speaking.


Yes, legally speaking, it means nothing...however, in terms of public relations, it means EVERYTHING.


----------



## jriggy23

FlyBono24 said:


> Hmm... you have 7 posts and have been registered for about 4 days... and consistently do everything to back up "the company".
> 
> So do you work for the marketing division of D* or the customer service branch?


Interesting, very interesting


----------



## Steve Robertson

I knew Annie had a sore throat


----------



## MikeR

Interesting thing is that many CSRs are as "in the dark" as us this morning. I feel sorry for them. This was a last minute decision, and decisions of this magnitude should never happen "last minute". Much of this would have been avoided if this had been planned up front (risk analysis and corresponding contigencies) once the spot beam anamoly was found.


----------



## betterdan

BSHERRIS said:


> _"It's quite likely they "threw the switch" last night only to learn that the darned thing doesn't work. Suddenly, the information isn't accurate, and it's nobody's fault."_
> 
> No, sir, unfortunately that is not true. If there was a problem significant enough to delay this rollout this morning, they would have known about it WELL before 6AM this morning.
> 
> Directv has had this satellite in "engineering mode" for the past few weeks, and THAT testing would have told them many days ago, that today would not be possible.
> 
> B.


So you know everything going on with the testing of the sattelite? Things happen at the last minute, you're just going to have to live with it. Maybe they were trying to fix whatever the problem is before 6 and finally decided they couldn't. Relax.


----------



## jrodfoo

I woke up. Checked the TV.. and said..... "well, time to get ready for work" 

now I am at work. Reading comments like the sky is falling.


NO HD FOR YOU!- HD NAZI


----------



## PWenger

mhking said:


> DC's _Crisis on Infinite HDs_?


I hope DC didn't see that. If they did, we can expect it next year...


----------



## MikeR

betterdan said:


> Does your wife know about this emotional attraction you have to the sattelite box? :lol:


Yes. that is why I've slept in the basement the last two nights!


----------



## betterdan

SteveEJ said:


> If I wasn't tied to NST/Superfan for this year I would leave them because they lied to me.. SEVERAL TIMES!


Bye.


----------



## jriggy23

i don't know about you guys but i am ready to sign my 10 year contract with D*...
!rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## LameLefty

MikeR said:


> Interesting thing is that many CSRs are as "in the dark" as us this morning. I feel sorry for them. This was a last minute decision, and decisions of this magnitude should never happen "last minute". Much of this would have been avoided if this had been planned up front (risk analysis and corresponding contigencies) once the spot beam anamoly was found.


What makes you think it wasn't? Remember, if you followed the Tech thread, D* had temporary authority to begin broadcasting around the first of the month but delayed it. We later found out about the spotbeam problem - which certainly supports the inference that the delay was caused by that problem.

Today's date was announced with THAT problem firmly in mind. I strongly suspect the delay from 6:00 a.m. EDT today is due to something else, possibly not even related to D10 itself.


----------



## Baldmaga

MikeR said:


> Yes. that is why I've slept in the basement the last two nights!


Thou shall not commit adultry, especially with HR20's


----------



## newsbreaker

viztiz said:


> The complexity of the project isn't relavent when consumers enter service contracts. If you agree to a 2 year agreement and are told when signing up that you will receive x at the 6 month point then they are in violation of the agreement if it does not happen. We are not contractor/sub-contractors entering into a complex contractual arrangement with deadline and penalties. If a sales rep makes a statement to a customer it becomes part of binding arrangement between D* and the customer. I don't get to agree to 2 year commitments and say that due to circumstances beyond my control I will no longer pay without repurcussions.


Read the agreement/contract you signed...it doesn't say you will receive "X" at "Y" point. What you were "told" is immaterial to what you signed and actually agreed to, and what you agreed to is NOT that you'll have "X" service at 6, 10, nor any other months.

I understand people being upset about things "beyond anyones control" but that's just what they are. Most people by the age of 15 understand that these things happen, and what you "want" is less important then what is physically possible.

FWIW, I'm just a lowly grad student in Iowa, I don't work for anybody.


----------



## Hdhead

Want to know the meaning of HD to D*. "Hierarchal Deception" :hair:


----------



## BSHERRIS

betterdan said:


> So you know everything going on with the testing of the sattelite? Things happen at the last minute, you're just going to have to live with it. Maybe they were trying to fix whatever the problem is before 6 and finally decided they couldn't. Relax.


Dan...you're a real piece of work...I address your statement, and then you go off in another direction. Talk about circular logic!


----------



## qualitynice

I wish they had a "DirecTV 10 Status" link on their webpage which gave us progress reports. All of the cable companies give this information about their broadband internet and cable tv infrastructures. It's nice because if your internet is slow, you can go see if there are known issues in your area. If DirecTV gave us this info, it would make everything much better. The anticipation, false information, rumors, and unknowns are what make this whole situtation very uncool. We've had these nice, big, HD TV's for so long and no programming to make good use out of them. Now we keep getting our hopes up and then feel let down. Give us current updates. Tell us what the problems are and what's being done to fix them. We all understand problems because we use computers everyday!


----------



## viztiz

nhlfan79 said:


> Unfortunately, you are completely wrong. Unless you have it in writing, it means nothing, legally speaking.


Verbal contracts are binding though hard to prove. However almost all major call centers keep logs. I just got out of a Verizon contract because I demanded my call center notes and they showed where I was told that my Blackberry account wasn't subject to the normal 2 year agreement since I got no price break on the unit. They denied ever telling me this, but once I got the notes a nicely phrased letter got everything cleaned up very quickly. In this day and age a simple email sent at the same time you establish service stating your understandings would probably suffice to protect you if you wish to cancel service when expectations aren't met.


----------



## noneroy

!rolling

The evil part of me was hoping the channels wouldn't go live today. With the drama breaking out on this board, who needs them? !Devil_lol 

Someone pass the popcorn, this is good entertainment! It's like a Mexican soap opera!

I, for one, will happily enjoy my D* and when the new HD channels light up, I'll enjoy that too.

Seriously though, I bet everyone on this board could leave D* today and it wouldn't impact them very much.

If anyone needs me, I'll be ROFLing


----------



## BSHERRIS

MikeR said:


> Interesting thing is that many CSRs are as "in the dark" as us this morning. I feel sorry for them. This was a last minute decision, and decisions of this magnitude should never happen "last minute". Much of this would have been avoided if this had been planned up front (risk analysis and corresponding contigencies) once the spot beam anamoly was found.


_"...decisions of this magnitude should never happen "last minute". "_

Absolutely...incredibly bad handling/decision-making.


----------



## man_rob

betterdan said:


> Umm December 30 would still be within the year wouldn't it? Are you going by the Jewish calendar?


Yeah, but a Dec. 30th roll out would hardly makes '07 the year of HD. A late Sept./early Oct. launch barely qualifies.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not upset. I honestly didn't expect to see anything today, and didn't even bother checking the TV before I left for work. (They've already missed some annouced goals, I.E History Channel HD premiere)

Again, I like D*. I'm not making dramatic threats about leaving or anything, but really, '07 has been D*'s year of HD hype. Even the diehard fanboys should realize that.


----------



## tpm1999

qualitynice said:


> I wish they had a "DirecTV 10 Status" link on their webpage which gave us progress reports. All of the cable companies give this information about their broadband internet and cable tv infrastructures. It's nice because if your internet is slow, you can go see if there are known issues in your area. If DirecTV gave us this info, it would make everything much better. The anticipation, false information, rumors, and unknowns are what make this whole situtation very uncool. We've had these nice, big, HD TV's for so long and no programming to make good use out of them. Now we keep getting our hopes up and then feel let down. Give us current updates. Tell us what the problems are and what's being done to fix them. We all understand problems because we use computers everyday!


Directv knows you do not need that information. The only information you need is that this is the "Year of HD" and that directv will have "150 HD Channels"...

Directv loves Truthiness.


----------



## FlyBono24

PWenger said:


> This is not the real life crisis forum...this is a group of customers discussing a product. We are allowed to be disappointed, we are allowed to discuss these things in an appropriate forum.
> 
> I got a  for using the word volatile...realize, volatile in business means losing customers...I am not implying we are being driven to violence.
> 
> If I went on Web MD to the forum for a terminal disease and posted, "You think you have problems, I only have 9 HD channels on my directv," yeah, I would need some perspective. I have a four year old, I haven't neglected him for this. I actually did laundry for my wife the other day. But, yeah, I ain't happy with the way Directv handled this...and this is the place to vent. You think my wife, son, co-workers or anyone else I encounter on the street even knows what I am talking about with Directv?
> 
> Some people collect beanie babies, some collect comics, some are civil war re-enactors...I like gadgets and electronic stuff. My HD DVR is my favorite at the moment. This is my hobby...I have the right to discuss it in an appropriate forum. You think the people here are passionate, talk to comic collectors about when they killed Green Lantern !
> 
> We live in the real world...we play here. Let us take it seriously when we are here, huh?


Exactly. We are CUSTOMERS but we're being treated like idiots with all the lying and broken promises. I've referred several friends to D* and had them sign up for the service... of course that was a long time ago before I started having problems with my bill and idiot CSR's screwing things up on my account time after time...

Since then all I've done is say how many PROBLEMS I've had with this company.... and bad news spreads quick. I'm sure that if my girlfriend's coworker was at work and telling her she was thinking of getting DirecTV, then my g/f would tell her about all the problems I've had... and that girl would also tell her parents about the problems that her "coworker's boyfriend" had...

And after today, not only the people on this forum, but a LOT of "regular folk" that don't even know how to check their satellite signals, will hear about all the bull**** this company has stirred up this morning... and tell their friends... and they tell their friends, etc...


----------



## MikeR

LameLefty said:


> Remember, if you followed the Tech thread, D* had temporary authority to begin broadcasting around the first of the month but delayed it. We later found out about the spotbeam problem - which certainly supports the inference that the delay was caused by that problem.
> 
> Today's date was announced with THAT problem firmly in mind. .


I followed the Tech thread, and agree that a plan was put in place. I believe a group/individual "trumped" that plan (maybe with validity), and this is where we ended up.



LameLefty said:


> What makes you think it wasn't?


Based on the discussions in the chat last night....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1129652&postcount=129

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1129849&postcount=152



LameLefty said:


> I strongly suspect the delay from 6:00 a.m. EDT today is due to something else, possibly not even related to D10 itself


Funny thing is I spoke to a CSR....I shouldn't even go here but.....she said "heard it was due to the HD access problems with everyone's account".


----------



## jrodfoo

they're launching HD Channels?


----------



## paulsown

This is my first time posting, and I have been watching these boards for quite some time now. I have been enjoying the speculation and talk about different dates for the launch of the new channels, but never actually believed that any one day was official, until today, which is what the CSR's have been telling everyone.

I switched to E* from D* A number of years ago, and while it was still T.V., I was never very happy with the service, they did give me a DVR for free. When I bought my HD t.v., I wanted a HD DVR for that t.v., E* told me that they wanted $300 for one, so I went with the cable co. because they gave me a free HD DVR. When I called E* to cancel, they told me that if I would just wait a month, that they would have a new promotion and they would give me a free HD DVR, so I did not cancel. Of course, when I called back to get the free HD DVR, they pretty much laughed in my face.

So, I stuck with cable. I moved to an area that had no HD on the cable system, and it was time to choose T.V. services. Naturally, I called D*, as they were the only option left to me. I spent the $300 to get a new HD DVR, which was the H10, and I was told that I would get my local channels in HD. This was not true, and after threatening to cancel my subscription because they lied to me, they told me that they would give me a free upgrade to the HR20, but I would have to wait for one to be available to me. After 6 months, I finally got one.

It has now been almost 18 months since I came back to D*, and I am tired of hearing "soon". The year of HD is a joke, and they continue to be behind their main competition in the HD programing department. I have been told all along that the new channels were coming soon, and 18 months is too long. If D* cannot get its act together by the end of the month, I will be going elsewhere. 

I have spent quite a bit of money on an HD t.v, surround equipment, and monthly services from D*, and I want to get what I have paid for. If the only place to get it is through E*, then I guess I will go. At least I know they have many channels NOW and will not get them "soon".


----------



## betterdan

StanO said:


> I am a little tired of all the folks on this thread that are condescending to the people who are upset about no HD this morning. I think it is totally justified to be angry. Sure, anyone can stand up on a soap box and say that there was never any announced date, one set in stone. But that is not entirely correct. D* has been saying a fair amount by the end of Q3 and more specifically, mid-September, for a while.


That is not a set in stone date.


StanO said:


> Also, I find it silly to say that the CSR's are idiots and we should not believe anything they say. I have been a manager at a CSR call center. They are the front lines. They represent the company more than anyone else. They are given information and training on new products and services. Why would I not believe them when they tell me something? They are acting on the company's behalf. That, in itself, is a promise from the company.


Sorry you find it silly but unfortunately it is the truth. I agree the CSR's should be able to be trusted but the reality is they cannot. You learn this after being with them awhile.



StanO said:


> Lastly, it isn't the fact that people do not have a life, it is the fact that so much money and time has been invested in this HD rollout by the people and no delivery. So, please, stop trying be the 'better' people and coming down on others because you portray yourself as not being affected by this delay. If you were truly not that involved, would you even be here in the first place?


Yes I believe most of us are disappointed but there is no point in acting like a raging fool. No one said they were better that I have seen, people need to relax.


----------



## LameLefty

qualitynice said:


> I wish they had a "DirecTV 10 Status" link on their webpage which gave us progress reports. All of the cable companies give this information about their broadband internet and cable tv infrastructures.


Too bad Com-crap's is never accurate anywhere in my area. And when the DO have a status report, all it tells you is, "We are having network problems in the following areas . . ." Well, not to put too fine a point on it, but, D'UH! I can see that my cable modem isn't syncing all by myself, thanks. 

Fact: CSRs have been saying today for about 8 or 9 days.

Fact: The date and time promised by those CSRs has come and gone.

Fact: The reasons for today's apparent delay are entirely unknown. It may be due to additional problems with D10, it may be an uplink issue, it may be an issue in pushing new Guide data to the satellites, it may be due to an imminent invasion of the earth by aliens, or it may be do to that meteorite in Peru that's making all those villagers sick jus like the Andromeda Strain.

Fact: We (here at DBSTalk and the rest of the 'net) have NO CLUE about D*'s internal issues.


----------



## Guitar Hero

Whatever caused the delay, do you think they can get it worked out in 48 hours?

9/21 6AM, anyone?


----------



## viztiz

newsbreaker said:


> Read the agreement/contract you signed...it doesn't say you will receive "X" at "Y" point. What you were "told" is immaterial to what you signed and actually agreed to, and what you agreed to is NOT that you'll have "X" service at 6, 10, nor any other months.
> 
> I understand people being upset about things "beyond anyones control" but that's just what they are. Most people by the age of 15 understand that these things happen, and what you "want" is less important then what is physically possible.
> 
> FWIW, I'm just a lowly grad student in Iowa, I don't work for anybody.


I have never signed anything with D* in my life with nearly 15 years as a customer. All of my contracts have been made/changed over the phone. They are all verbal contracts modified only by the occassional change of terms or service notices they send in the mail - which, btw, is also grounds for anyone to discontinue their contract if they so wish, at least in SC.


----------



## markrubi

We'll just have to wait for D11 to bring us the HD. Hide and watch.:lol:


----------



## betterdan

BSHERRIS said:


> Dan...you're a real piece of work...I address your statement, and then you go off in another direction. Talk about circular logic!


Huh? You didn't address any statement I made except to dodge my questions and say call Directv. 

By the way you didn't answer another question I just asked in that post you quoted... "So you know everything going on with the testing of the sattelite?"


----------



## jriggy23

they should call it the year "Santa lost his map to your house" instead of the year of HD


----------



## mhking

StanO said:


> I am a little tired of all the folks on this thread that are condescending to the people who are upset about no HD this morning. I think it is totally justified to be angry.


Let's say there was an announced date (I dispute that, but beside the point right now).

Things break! You can test things six ways to Sunday, but when it is time to implement, sometimes, things simply break!

I should know -- I've been dealing with something as mundane as football scores on our 11 p.m. newscast and our website for the last three Fridays -- mind you, this past Friday, it had me at work until 3 a.m. and still didn't execute properly. Sh*t happens!

Ultimately, many folks may just say it's just TV, but keep in mind that for the people who have tested and put this thing together, it is their job; their livelihood. They want to see it up and running as much or more than some poor schlub who is jumping up and down like a 6-year-old because his mommy didn't turn on his HD this morning.

There are plenty of folks for whom life is far more critical than that. Death, illness, taxes, war, peace, love, family, school and taxes intrude for so many folks.

I'm certain that any internal memos or communications from D* simply said "we expect" as opposed to "we will," and by all rights, any CSR or other representative of DirecTV should have said the same thing (and quiet as it's kept, they may have, but in our zeal and excitement, we heard what we WANTED to hear and glossed over the word "expect").

In any event, no one here will live or die by this. And despite our personal investments of thousands on HD systems, if D* delays by hours or days or even weeks, the sun will still rise tomorrow, and once those channels are present, we'll all be happy with them.

And to those who are screaming about bailing to Comcast/FIOS/E* today -- go ahead: you never made any personal commitment to what was on D* to begin with; but at least have the personal wherewithal not to sit there and say, "I told you so." It makes you sound no better than a petulant grade schooler.

And yes, I, too, am pretty damn disappointed about this. But life goes on.

<soapbox mode off>


----------



## BSHERRIS

LameLefty said:


> Too bad Com-crap's is never accurate anywhere in my area. And when the DO have a status report, all it tells you is, "We are having network problems in the following areas . . ." Well, not to put too fine a point on it, but, D'UH! I can see that my cable modem isn't syncing all by myself, thanks.
> 
> Fact: CSRs have been saying today for about 8 or 9 days.
> 
> Fact: The date and time promised by those CSRs has come and gone.
> 
> Fact: The reasons for today's apparent delay are entirely unknown. It may be due to additional problems with D10, it may be an uplink issue, it may be an issue in pushing new Guide data to the satellites, it may be due to an imminent invasion of the earth by aliens, or it may be do to that meteorite in Peru that's making all those villagers sick jus like the Andromeda Strain.
> 
> Fact: We (here at DBSTalk and the rest of the 'net) have NO CLUE about D*'s internal issues.


All very good and salient points...Now it is Directv's resposibility to "get on the stick" and tell us what the f**k is going on,

B.


----------



## RAD

When they're on they're on.


----------



## evans5150

I for one am actually GLAD there are no HD channels this morning. I turned on my TV only to get "searching for satelite" on channel 499 and ZERO's across the board on 103b. 

Do the ZERO's still mean that I am "ready" to receive the channels when they do turn them on? I have both BBC's hooked up and they are Rev. 2.

Thanks,

evans5150


----------



## BSHERRIS

RAD said:


> When they're on they're on.


In strictly public relations terms, simply not good enough.


----------



## betterdan

man_rob said:


> Yeah, but a Dec. 30th roll out would hardly makes '07 the year of HD. A late Sept./early Oct. launch barely qualifies.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not upset. I honestly didn't expect to see anything today, and didn't even bother checking the TV before I left for work. (They've already missed some annouced goals, I.E History Channel HD premiere)
> 
> Again, I like D*. I'm not making dramatic threats about leaving or anything, but really, '07 has been D*'s year of HD hype. Even the diehard fanboys should realize that.


They never promised HD all year though, just that it would be here before the end of the year. Point is the end of the year isn't here yet.


----------



## LameLefty

MikeR said:


> Based on the discussions in the chat last night....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1129652&postcount=129
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1129849&postcount=152


That would jibe pretty well with the info that I had about the problem with D10 being a mechanical issue with one of the reflectors. That would impact aiming of some of the spots, particularly at the extremes "corners" of the lower 48. I think the plan was to reprovision the Spaceways to cover some of the areas planned for D10 and wait for D11 to make the rest of the problem go away, and then an optimistic engineering team came in and said, "Just give us another few days, we can work around it THIS way . . . " and now the delay.

Of course, if channels show up later today, that last part is just more empty speculation.


----------



## Hdhead

We need a mole. Let's put our dollars together and bribe a CSR. Then we shall know the truth!


----------



## VeniceDre

evans5150 said:


> I for one am actually GLAD there are no HD channels this morning. I turned on my TV only to get "searching for satelite" on channel 499 and ZERO's across the board on 103b.
> 
> Do the ZERO's still mean that I am "ready" to receive the channels when they do turn them on? I have both BBC's hooked up and they are Rev. 2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> evans5150


Do you have any diplexers in-line, and what multiswitch do you have?


----------



## ShaneHD

ALL NEW HD CHANNELS ARE UP! CHECK IT OUT!













of course, this is only in my head.....


----------



## MikeR

LameLefty said:


> That would jibe pretty well with the info that I had about the problem with D10 being a mechanical issue with one of the reflectors. That would impact aiming of some of the spots, particularly at the extremes "corners" of the lower 48. I think the plan was to reprovision the Spaceways to cover some of the areas planned for D10 and wait for D11 to make the rest of the problem go away, and then an optimistic engineering team came in and said, "Just give us another few days, we can work around it THIS way . . . " and now the delay.
> 
> Of course, if channels show up later today, that last part is just more empty speculation.


 
LameLefty....you were mentioned last night and in that same thread, in fact I quoted your earlier info....


----------



## BSHERRIS

LameLefty said:


> That would jibe pretty well with the info that I had about the problem with D10 being a mechanical issue with one of the reflectors. That would impact aiming of some of the spots, particularly at the extremes "corners" of the lower 48. I think the plan was to reprovision the Spaceways to cover some of the areas planned for D10 and wait for D11 to make the rest of the problem go away, and then an optimistic engineering team came in and said, "Just give us another few days, we can work around it THIS way . . . " and now the delay.
> 
> Of course, if channels show up later today, that last part is just more empty speculation.


Lefty, like I said last night...engineers LOVE to tinker...it's in their nature.


----------



## jrodfoo

RAD said:


> When they're on they're on.


wish everyone had your view


----------



## RAD

BSHERRIS said:


> In strictly public relations terms, simply not good enough.


Maybe but since D*'s been playing fast and loose with when new national HD channels, I think Allen Greenspan writes their HD press releases, would be on it's hard to say they've missed the date.


----------



## FlyBono24

man_rob said:


> Yeah, but a Dec. 30th roll out would hardly makes '07 the year of HD. A late Sept./early Oct. launch barely qualifies.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I'm not upset. I honestly didn't expect to see anything today, and didn't even bother checking the TV before I left for work. (They've already missed some annouced goals, I.E History Channel HD premiere)
> 
> Again, I like D*. I'm not making dramatic threats about leaving or anything, but really, '07 has been D*'s year of HD hype. Even the diehard fanboys should realize that.


Yeah, didn't they already promise to be the first carrier to launch BTN HD and History HD? Looks like that one didn't work out so well either.


----------



## PersMD

Hdhead said:


> We need a mole. Let's put our dollars together and bribe a CSR. Then we shall know the truth!


*Dollars* have never bought the truth...


----------



## MikeR

BSHERRIS said:


> Lefty, like I said last night...engineers LOVE to tinker...it's in their nature.


 Hey...I resemble that remark.


----------



## mhking

qualitynice said:


> I wish they had a "DirecTV 10 Status" link on their webpage which gave us progress reports.


Agreed - it would certainly help those who are losing hair (or for the follically-challenged, losing layers of scalp) over their frustration....


----------



## BSHERRIS

MikeR said:


> Hey...I resemble that remark.


So do I!


----------



## man_rob

betterdan said:


> They never promised HD all year though, just that it would be here before the end of the year. Point is the end of the year isn't here yet.


So on Dec. 31st, 11:59:59, D* throws the switch, in your mind they have fulfilled their hyped up claim that '07 is the year of HD?


----------



## RAD

OK, my guess. D10 has spot beam issues. It could be the lawyers said to not take possesion of D10 from Boeing until any penalties that Boeing would have to pay are worked out. Or the Boeing engineers have said we have one more thing to try to fix the spot beam issue and unless you give us the time to try it we won't pay up for any loss of functionality. Either way I bet $'s are at the bottom of this delay.


----------



## jrodfoo

Remember what they said....

"The DIRECTV 10 satellite's transponder payload also includes spot-beam capacity that will support the expansion of DIRECTV's local HD channel services. While testing of DIRECTV 10's capability continues, it appears that a portion of the anticipated spot-beam capability may not be fully available. The investigation to determine the cause of the reduced capability and potential means to mitigate its effect is on-going. However, we currently believe our planned expansion of HD local programming as previously announced will not be materially affected.

The launch of DIRECTV 11 is still scheduled for late this year or early next year, on a Sea Launch launch vehicle."



They did give us information. so people should have been very cautious to the 19th date that was speculated. never listen to a CSR.


----------



## cybervet

I, too am disappointed this morning. I was looking forward to Hi Def look at Kirin Chetry's legs.

Has anyone considered that the satellite is fine and ready, but maybe when we all hit restart at 6 am eastern, we jammed up the signal coming down the pipe to activate our receivers???

We may be only looking at a short term delay while they reboot the update sequence.

We can hope that's the situation. Can't we ??


----------



## bones boy

ShaneHD said:


> ALL NEW HD CHANNELS ARE UP! CHECK IT OUT!
> 
> of course, this is only in my head.....


:uglyhamme


----------



## Hdhead

man_rob said:


> So on Dec. 31st, 11:59:59, D* throws the switch, in your mind they have fulfilled their hyped up claim that '07 is the year of HD?


As reasonable as anything else I've heard lately!


----------



## SteveEJ

BSHERRIS said:


> Yes, legally speaking, it means nothing...however, in terms of public relations, it means EVERYTHING.


Not necessarily true (the legally speaking part). If it can be proven that this happened to many people that is something completely different! Especially in a jury trial! Just my un-legal opinion..


----------



## PWenger

PersMD said:


> *Dollars* have never bought the truth...


You don't know where to shop...


----------



## Sintori

The CSRs I spoke with never gave me a specific date, just "the end of Sept." so I'm going to stick them to that. If it doesn't come on today, I'll go with my husband's prediction of this Friday. I've had DirecTV for years, the HD is just a expensive perk that we decided to add to our services. It would be nice to have them on by this weekend. Life always throws curveballs at you. There's somethings you can't change in your own life and you are dependent on others. When that happens you just have to roll with the punches--why stress out over things you have control over?


----------



## darkfear

evans5150 said:


> I for one am actually GLAD there are no HD channels this morning. I turned on my TV only to get "searching for satelite" on channel 499 and ZERO's across the board on 103b.
> 
> Do the ZERO's still mean that I am "ready" to receive the channels when they do turn them on? I have both BBC's hooked up and they are Rev. 2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> evans5150


i did get a bunch of 90's on 103b mixed with n/a's
499 still searching though


----------



## Hdhead

RAD said:


> OK, my guess. D10 has spot beam issues. It could be the lawyers said to not take possesion of D10 from Boeing until any penalties that Boeing would have to pay are worked out. Or the Boeing engineers have said we have one more thing to try to fix the spot beam issue and unless you give us the time to try it we won't pay up for any loss of functionality. Either way I bet $'s are at the bottom of this delay.


Let's hope the lawyers aren't involved or we may never see it!


----------



## PersMD

RAD said:


> OK, my guess. D10 has spot beam issues. It could be the lawyers said to not take possesion of D10 from Boeing until any penalties that Boeing would have to pay are worked out. Or the Boeing engineers have said we have one more thing to try to fix the spot beam issue and unless you give us the time to try it we won't pay up for any loss of functionality. Either way I bet $'s are at the bottom of this delay.


This seems to be the most logical guesstimate that I've seen posted.


----------



## cashoe

FWIW, I just activated my 2nd HR20 a few minutes ago, and the CSR said "today was supposed to be the day, but it was delayed." And he added that the powers-that-be gave no info on how long the delay would be.


----------



## ShaneHD

Sintori said:


> The CSRs I spoke with never gave me a specific date, just "the end of Sept." so I'm going to stick them to that. If it doesn't come on today, I'll go with my husband's prediction of this Friday. I've had DirecTV for years, the HD is just a expensive perk that we decided to add to our services. It would be nice to have them on by this weekend. Life always throws curveballs at you. There's somethings you can't change in your own life and you are dependent on others. When that happens you just have to roll with the punches--why stress out over things you have control over?


How is the HD Tier an expensive perk? Im lost....


----------



## LameLefty

BSHERRIS said:


> Lefty, like I said last night...engineers LOVE to tinker...it's in their nature.


You know, the thing is, they DO! I know, I used to be one. 

Tinkering can lead to great things - tinkering around the edge of a system and learning it's real-world parameters (as opposed to its design specs) is how the Galileo probe to Jupiter managed to do 90% of its mission instead of failing outright when its High Gain Antenna got jammed and couldn't deploy. It's how the Cassini/Huygens probe managed to get data out of the atmosphere of Saturn's moon Titan despite somebody at ESA forgetting all about the Doppler effect when they spec'd out the radio transmitter for the probe rolleyes . . . it's how Apollo 13 managed to bring back three guys who by rights should've died on the way to the moon.

This is just TV and the engineers are going to want to prove how smart and clever they are by saving the entire primary mission, not relying on the next satellite to cover their asses, and it's going to be up to the suits to say "Enough's enough, turn on the channels! D11 is coming!" Because left to themselves, they'd keep playing all the way until the D11 launch and no one without an engineering card would see anything. :lol:


----------



## MikeR

RAD said:


> OK, my guess. D10 has spot beam issues. It could be the lawyers said to not take possesion of D10 from Boeing until any penalties that Boeing would have to pay are worked out. Or the Boeing engineers have said we have one more thing to try to fix the spot beam issue and unless you give us the time to try it we won't pay up for any loss of functionality. Either way I bet $'s are at the bottom of this delay.


1. Possibility that they can not work on the spot beam issue if the Conus beams are lit nationwide.

2. Now, if this is the case...their capability to deliver the HD locals would be reduced in some manner.

3. Once this capability is reduced, the ability to draw new customers is reduced.

4. Fewer customers = Fewer $$$$.


----------



## 2Guysfootball

I know my *Friend* would tell me whats going on.
Kinda leaving us alone on info are they not?


----------



## Sintori

ShaneHD said:


> How is the HD Tier an expensive perk? Im lost....


HD Tier, an HDTV. These aren't necessities in my life at this point. But entertainment at home is something we enjoy.

Edit: misspelled "aren't" where's that darn coffee???


----------



## ShaneHD

Sintori said:


> HD Tier, an HDTV. These are necessities in my life at this point. But entertainment at home is something we enjoy.


Meh....you and me both know that prices for HDTV's have come way down. I purchased my 50" HDTV LCD for $2700 a couple years ago, now the thing sells for less than $1000.


----------



## LameLefty

RAD said:


> OK, my guess. D10 has spot beam issues. It could be the lawyers said to not take possesion of D10 from Boeing until any penalties that Boeing would have to pay are worked out. Or the Boeing engineers have said we have one more thing to try to fix the spot beam issue and unless you give us the time to try it we won't pay up for any loss of functionality. Either way I bet $'s are at the bottom of this delay.


I'm nearly 100% certain that contingencies like this are already included in the contract between Boeing and D*. I know that when I worked for Boeing and we dealt with subs (subcontractors), things like that were contracted for in advance, and for anything that wasn't contracted specifically, we had contract clauses that laid out the range of the possible financial impact to both parties, as well as the methods to resolve the issue short of litigation and as quickly as possible.

Also, as I have pointed out before, D10 is just the first of three satellite deliverables Boeing is contracted to provide. Given the very small pool of comsat providers and customers in the world, there is EVERY incentive on both sides to work out any dispute quickly and with minimal rancor.


----------



## bones boy

PWenger said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by PersMD View Post
> Dollars have never bought the truth...
> 
> You don't know where to shop...


¡True Dat!


----------



## iamcasacnu

WHOA, WHOA, WHOA....To all those saying "by the end of the year" mess......





Have we forgotton D* promised 70 channels by the end of the third quarter??????

A few things here I have determined:

A.) Investors do not like it when quarterly promises are made and not kept.:nono: 
B.) I have invested in receivers and a high tech sat. that may not work 
C.) I WILL be reminding D* of this hype/lack of kept promises when they try and raise my rates 
D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period. They may have had issues, etc. but you constistatly advised this group they would be on....Let's all stop thinking we know something more than we do and realize everyone in here has the same amount of knowledge on this subject....:nono2:


----------



## markymouse

iamcasacnu said:


> WHOA, WHOA, WHOA....To all those saying "by the end of the year" mess......
> 
> Have we forgotton D* promised 70 channels by the end of the third quarter??????
> 
> A few things here I have determined:
> 
> A.) Investors do not like it when quarterly promises are made and not kept.:nono:
> B.) I have invested in receivers and a high tech sat. that may not work
> C.) I WILL be reminding D* of this hype/lack of kept promises when they try and raise my rates
> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period. They may have had issues, etc. but you constistatly advised this group they would be on....Let's all stop thinking we know something more than we do and realize everyone in here has the same amount of knowledge on this subject....:nono2:


+1

Where is TheMerk this morning? He's the one that "supposedly" works for D and said over and over again, 6am on the 19th.
Is he a now show this morning?


----------



## PersMD

iamcasacnu said:


> WHOA, WHOA, WHOA....To all those saying "by the end of the year" mess......
> 
> Have we forgotton D* promised 70 channels by the end of the third quarter??????
> 
> A few things here I have determined:
> 
> A.) Investors do not like it when quarterly promises are made and not kept.:nono:
> B.) I have invested in receivers and a high tech sat. that may not work
> C.) I WILL be reminding D* of this hype/lack of kept promises when they try and raise my rates
> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period. They may have had issues, etc. but you constistatly advised this group they would be on....Let's all stop thinking we know something more than we do and realize everyone in here has the same amount of knowledge on this subject....:nono2:


Yep, and by my calculations the 3rd quarter hasn't ended yet.


----------



## I WANT MORE

D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period. 

Where are they this morning??????????


----------



## MikeR

I WANT MORE said:


> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period.
> 
> Where are they this morning??????????


in the chat...or fishing


----------



## timmac

Those saying they have spot beam issues, read the press release from D*, I believe it says it won't effect national roll out.


----------



## LameLefty

MikeR said:


> in the chat...or fishing


They're probably CSRs who were unofficially telling us what they've been hearing. Why people seem so angry at them when they are merely trying to calm jitters is beyond me. This latest delay isn't THEIR fault.


----------



## iamcasacnu

I WANT MORE said:


> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period.
> 
> Where are they this morning??????????


They are hiding from the world.....in HD!


----------



## MikeR

LameLefty said:


> They're probably CSRs who were unofficially telling us what they've been hearing. Why people seem so angry at them when they are merely trying to calm jitters is beyond me. This latest delay isn't THEIR fault.


+1. Agreed. They were probably as excited as some of us here, with what they believed to be real solid information. And you know that took some convincing before they posted here.


----------



## JLF

I WANT MORE said:


> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period.
> 
> Where are they this morning??????????


There is little doubt that the reps got a memo advising them to answer the question of when the new hd was coming with 'Sept. 19th'. They may or may not have gotten another memo yesterday morning telling them that it would be at 0600.

Now it seems the reps are being told that it is delayed with no info beyond that.

It is still the 19th for a few more hours so the reps may still have been right.

If not it was whoever sent out the memo that lied to us not the reps people talk to on the phone.


----------



## evans5150

VeniceDre said:


> Do you have any diplexers in-line, and what multiswitch do you have?


No diplexers and my multiswitch is a JVI Trunkline 5x8.


----------



## Gmaxx

LameLefty said:


> They're probably CSRs who were unofficially telling us what they've been hearing. Why people seem so angry at them when they are merely trying to calm jitters is beyond me. This latest delay isn't THEIR fault.


You are half right, Lefty. CSR's should not be telling any dates that they were just hearing. I spoke to a retention CSR that told me the 19th was THE day. She even read off a list of channels that were launching that day. This does nothing to calm jitters. It just makes people crazy when the date passes without results.

The half that you are right about is that it isn't their fault.


----------



## MikeR

evans5150 said:


> No diplexers and my multiswitch is a JVI Trunkline 5x8.


Venice...this needs to be a zinwell wb68 or wb616? Correct?


----------



## iamcasacnu

PersMD said:


> Yep, and by my calculations the 3rd quarter hasn't ended yet.


You are correct...but the question is what will you do in 11 days??.....haha tech. 9 the 28th is the last bus. day....they are not coming by the end of the 3rd...that is why d* is being mum...

HA, maybe we should thank Comcast for the lawsuit to stop the commericals!!!!!


----------



## ikeb

i came to this web site because i thought you guys new what you were talking about and actually had some "inside" people participating in the discussions - but i was wrong - you guys have no additional information than i have.


----------



## dcbag

If you don't set a date as a goal, & keep pushing to meet that goal, you will never make it. Date such as by the end of, mean nothing. Seeing is believing. I'm sure Dish Network employees & Customers are all laughing right now.


----------



## PWenger

I WANT MORE said:


> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if it was the CEO...
> 
> I don't blame CSR's...I blame management and the policies that allow for insufficient training and poor communication, both within and without.
> 
> I've been hung out to dry by my bosses...it's never fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarkGreiner

Could it be that the channels are just fine, but the rollout to our guides is the problem? Does DirectTV really update everyone's guide at the same time? Wouldn't the rollout have to be more measured than that? I donno--I just doubt that this is a conspiracy by DTV--all part of their master plan.

And, of course, if they did rollout the new channels and everything were not perfect with them, we'd baste them over the coals on that. My guess is they are just laughing at us now--wondering what they can do next to pull our chains.


----------



## ziggy29

Gmaxx said:


> You are half right, Lefty. CSR's should not be telling any dates that they were just hearing.


Well, if the CSRs were authorized by management to give the date when pressed, then the fault is with management for authorizing the release of the so-called 'go-live' date. If they were leaking strictly internal information not to be disseminated, then the fault lies with the CSR.


----------



## markymouse

Hey Lefty, 

Are our boxes not already programmed to receive the channels since we're already hd content subs?


----------



## darkfear

evans5150 said:


> I for one am actually GLAD there are no HD channels this morning. I turned on my TV only to get "searching for satelite" on channel 499 and ZERO's across the board on 103b.
> 
> Do the ZERO's still mean that I am "ready" to receive the channels when they do turn them on? I have both BBC's hooked up and they are Rev. 2.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> evans5150


i did get a bunch of 90's on 103b mixed with n/a's
499 still searching though


----------



## jrodfoo

gotta get some work done. I'll be back at 10am. That's the next rumor floating around haha.


----------



## DrrD

See, this is what happens.

Everyone pushed and pushes to know "when," so eventually someone gives an answer, then when the invevitable glitches occur they are pilloried for innacurate information.

Sometimes the answer really is "I don't know."


----------



## PersMD

iamcasacnu said:


> You are correct...but the question is what will you do in 11 days??.....haha tech. 9 the 28th is the last bus. day....they are not coming by the end of the 3rd...that is why d* is being mum...
> 
> HA, maybe we should thank Comcast for the lawsuit to stop the commericals!!!!!


In 11 days, I'll still be fine. My world is not going to collapse if it takes a bit longer to get a viable product up and running.:hurah:


----------



## Jon D

Gmaxx said:


> You are half right, Lefty. CSR's should not be telling any dates that they were just hearing. I spoke to a retention CSR that told me the 19th was THE day. She even read off a list of channels that were launching that day. This does nothing to calm jitters. It just makes people crazy when the date passes without results.
> 
> The half that you are right about is that it isn't their fault.


So you are saying that the customer service department is responsible for technical issues with the satellite??

That's brilliant.

The only way that CSRs can be blamed for anything is if they were providing info other than what they were told to.

I think the problem here is between the engineers and customer relations at the upper management level.


----------



## RadioCityMike

hells_bells said:


> Well I bought the stock hoping for an HD "bump".....


That brings up a very important point. Public corporations are extremely limited on what they can say due to the liability from shareholder lawsuits. They have found it best to say nothing.


----------



## Sirshagg

stecoff said:


> Steve, you can still keep that date. She's on the NBC Today show most mornings in HD if you get HD locals. No, I'm not obsessed - just an observation.


:welcome_s


----------



## SteveEJ

MikeR said:


> in the chat...or fishing


Were here like me at 6Am EST.. Got teeeed off.. Either went back to sleep, went to work or both!:grin:

Yea.. I can hear it now.. Don't even say it! Medicine kept me awake! That's my story and I'm sticking too it!


----------



## JLF

PersMD said:


> In 11 days, I'll still be fine. My world is not going to collapse if it takes a bit longer to get a viable product up and running.:hurah:


If they will not be rolled out until next month we will know in a week or two. They have told investors the 3rd quarter so they would need to tell them of any changes to that plan ahead of time (Otherwise the SEC would have a fit).

Of course it is doubtful it will be anywhere near that long.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

ikeb said:


> i came to this web site because i thought you guys new what you were talking about and actually had some "inside" people participating in the discussions - but i was wrong - you guys have no additional information than i have.


And I came to this site to get some information, give what little I have, and in general enjoy discussing satellite TV. Being able to follow along with what people know, what people suspect, and have a fun speculating is pretty cool.

It's when the threads explode like this with venom and anger and childishness because they didn't get their newest playtoy when they thought they would that things go downhill.

If I may suggest....chill out a bit....continue to have fun and discuss like we have for the last several days/weeks/months....and leave the nastiness on the sidelines.

I was SO looking forward to getting today's weather from TWC-HD.


----------



## Sirshagg

paulsown said:


> This is my first time posting, and I have been watching these boards for quite some time now. I have been enjoying the speculation and talk about different dates for the launch of the new channels, but never actually believed that any one day was official, until today, which is what the CSR's have been telling everyone.
> 
> I switched to E* from D* A number of years ago, and while it was still T.V., I was never very happy with the service, they did give me a DVR for free. When I bought my HD t.v., I wanted a HD DVR for that t.v., E* told me that they wanted $300 for one, so I went with the cable co. because they gave me a free HD DVR. When I called E* to cancel, they told me that if I would just wait a month, that they would have a new promotion and they would give me a free HD DVR, so I did not cancel. Of course, when I called back to get the free HD DVR, they pretty much laughed in my face.
> 
> So, I stuck with cable. I moved to an area that had no HD on the cable system, and it was time to choose T.V. services. Naturally, I called D*, as they were the only option left to me. I spent the $300 to get a new HD DVR, which was the H10, and I was told that I would get my local channels in HD. This was not true, and after threatening to cancel my subscription because they lied to me, they told me that they would give me a free upgrade to the HR20, but I would have to wait for one to be available to me. After 6 months, I finally got one.
> 
> It has now been almost 18 months since I came back to D*, and I am tired of hearing "soon". The year of HD is a joke, and they continue to be behind their main competition in the HD programing department. I have been told all along that the new channels were coming soon, and 18 months is too long. If D* cannot get its act together by the end of the month, I will be going elsewhere.
> 
> I have spent quite a bit of money on an HD t.v, surround equipment, and monthly services from D*, and I want to get what I have paid for. If the only place to get it is through E*, then I guess I will go. At least I know they have many channels NOW and will not get them "soon".


:welcome_s


----------



## evans5150

MikeR said:


> Venice...this needs to be a zinwell wb68 or wb616? Correct?


That's strange because I have read that this model I have is DirecTV approved. I wouldn't imagine that it would not work with the dish but only 2 models out there would. I do not have to pull a separate line off of my dish that is not already run, would I? I get all other programming without a problem.

Thanks,

evans5150


----------



## iamcasacnu

ikeb said:


> i came to this web site because i thought you guys new what you were talking about and actually had some "inside" people participating in the discussions - but i was wrong - you guys have no additional information than i have.


AMEN!


----------



## Sirshagg

darkfear said:


> i did get a bunch of 90's on 103b mixed with n/a's
> 499 still searching though


:welcome_s


----------



## man_rob

The following is a joint press release from Comcast, Time-Warner, Britehouse, and Dish Network...


----------



## LameLefty

markymouse said:


> Hey Lefty,
> 
> Are our boxes not already programmed to receive the channels since we're already hd content subs?


Sure, in general. But which channels you are allowed to see will depend on the Guide data coming over the 101 sat. And some folks might see more than others (e.g., premium channels). The Guide data HAS to change before the new channels go live - I didn't see any of those channels in my Guide this morning when I checked at 6:20 CDT. So I couldn't tune to them. Bschneider says at least some channels are live on the bird with his engineering card - well, I don't have such a card and I'd guess no one else here does (well, there maybe a few D* people lurking with them but generally speaking, we don't), so we can't see them. Until the Guide data is modified to remap those channels into a range we're all allowed to access, we can't watch them.

I'm not saying that's the reason for the delay, or even a likely reason at this point, but the point is WE DON'T KNOW.


----------



## MikeR

evans5150 said:


> That's strange because I have read that this model I have is DirecTV approved. I wouldn't imagine that it would not work with the dish but only 2 models out there would. I do not have to pull a separate line off of my dish that is not already run, would I? I get all other programming without a problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> evans5150


I read the same thing...that is why I was looking for Venice or (enter: equipment expert) to follow up.

I believe it is the Spaun & Zinwell that work with Ka signals (I'm _not_ an expert)


----------



## iamcasacnu

MarkGreiner said:


> Could it be that the channels are just fine, but the role out to our guides is the problem?


I can live without the guide for a few days (weeks, months, years) but I want the channels I was promised and pay for!


----------



## ezegoin

I WANT MORE said:


> D.) Anyone in this forum who said the start up was today at 6 a.m....you have lost credibility, period.
> 
> Where are they this morning??????????


The two CSRs I spoke w/ yesterday said 6am, 9/19. When I posted that info it was the latest party line from D*.

If you've ever been involved w/ a roll out of a product or service you would know that sometimes things just pop up and bite you in the A**.


----------



## DrrD

PersMD said:


> *Dollars* have never bought the truth...


Not true.

I promise you that if you send me $100 (I take paypal) I will tell you the truth about anything you want to know. Try it and see!


----------



## Sirshagg

What a let down


----------



## cdw63

"Throw the other switch!"


----------



## RoundRockJohn

This is extremely disappointing.


----------



## Sirshagg

cdw63 said:


> "Throw the other switch!"


:welcome_s


----------



## SerialIO

darkfear said:


> i did get a bunch of 90's on 103b mixed with n/a's
> 499 still searching though


Same here, I get 90's on 103b. I did have an extra channel show up in the channel count for about 20 mins this morning, but it's gone now. I didn't have a chance to find it.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

man_rob said:


> The following is a joint press release from Comcast, Time-Warner, Britehouse, and Dish Network...


Oh yeah. Because it REALLY matters to them if D* gets their HD content up at 6 am on 9/19/07.

Nice one, though! 

The only way this matters to anyone other than people on this forum, and those like us, is if there is a significant delay.

Y'all do understand that there are probably millions of D* subscribers that don't even know that new HD is supposed to be coming on-line at all, right?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## iamcasacnu

PersMD said:


> In 11 days, I'll still be fine. My world is not going to collapse if it takes a bit longer to get a viable product up and running.:hurah:


The "Product" is becoming less viable by the minute....well if there is a "product" it may just be a myth...like bigfoot or the toothfairy.


----------



## MikeR

That EAGLEPC has turned to stone.


----------



## markymouse

iamcasacnu said:


> The "Product" is becoming less viable by the minute....well if there is a "product" it may just be a myth...like bigfoot or the toothfairy.


Bigfoot is a myth???:lol:


----------



## JLF

RoundRockJohn said:


> Eagle PC for President!


Speaking of the Eagle, I haven's seen him around (or have I just missed him? Who has time to read 1000 posts a day?)


----------



## MikeR

He has been missing since the passing of the 16th and no HD.

Poor fellow...he was holding out hope in the early hours of the 17th...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1121883&postcount=4414


----------



## phjnky

I want my new HD channels now! Right now! You really don't want to see me throw a fit do you? I'll post a youtube video if I have to. Just a warning. Now get them turned on!!!!!!!

Yes, I have no life.


----------



## Sirshagg

phjnky said:


> I want my new HD channels now! Right now! You really don't want to see me throw a fit do you? I'll post a youtube video if I have to. Just a warning. Now get them turned on!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I have no life.


:welcome_s


----------



## warchickens

markymouse said:


> Bigfoot is a myth???:lol:


No way, I saw him on Directv the other day. These guys were playing practical jokes on him.


----------



## iamcasacnu

flyingtigerfan said:


> Oh yeah. Because it REALLY matters to them if D* gets their HD content up at 6 am on 9/19/07.
> 
> Nice one, though!
> 
> The only way this matters to anyone other than people on this forum, and those like us, is if there is a significant delay.
> 
> Y'all do understand that there are probably millions of D* subscribers that don't even know that new HD is supposed to be coming on-line at all, right?
> 
> Ummmmmmm actually D* had a press release saying by the end of the 3rd quarter....trust me a lot more people than are just in this forum are getting antsy.
> 
> They may not have known today specifically, but the "not so internet savvy" crowd has been asking the "when?" question just as much......
> 
> and if they aren't here by the 30th........uh oh.......I can hear it now...
> 
> Non-engineers/The I want it now Americans:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN THERE WAS A PROBLEM...I PAY FOR THIS, I WAS PROMISED THIS, WHERE ARE MY CHANNELS???????????


----------



## richlife

I'm getting blank Signal Strengths across the board. See details here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99671 .


----------



## JLF

warchickens said:


> No way, I saw him on Directv the other day. These guys were playing practical jokes on him.


I saw him at a press conference with a has been football coach


----------



## iamcasacnu

markymouse said:


> Bigfoot is a myth???:lol:


I thought I saw him once, but it turned out to be Robin Williams...

Just like I thought I saw a commerical stating D* would be the leader in HD....

but they must have meant SD or the leader of hype...


----------



## mndwalsh

power is out at my house. I think D was behind it.....


They call it luck of the irish


----------



## DarkAudit

phjnky said:


> I want my new HD channels now! Right now! You really don't want to see me throw a fit do you? I'll post a youtube video if I have to. Just a warning. Now get them turned on!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes, I have no life.


:sob: LEAVE DIRECTV ALONE!!! :sob:


----------



## paulsown

iamcasacnu said:


> flyingtigerfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non-engineers/The I want it now Americans:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN THERE WAS A PROBLEM...I PAY FOR THIS, I WAS PROMISED THIS, WHERE ARE MY CHANNELS???????????
> 
> 
> 
> You know, my service is expensive and I work hard for my money. It's not that I want it now or I would have been with a D* competitor. I just want what I was promised.......................
> 
> The year of HD, what a JOKE........
> 
> I'll pay my bill, SOON, very soon. Maybe on the 19th.
Click to expand...


----------



## SteveEJ

richlife said:


> I'm getting blank Signal Strengths across the board. See details here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99671 .


Must be a problem at your end.. Signals fine here in FL Panhandle.. 85+ across the b oard on 103(b)


----------



## Sintori

I think we've gone from Annie singing to Paula Abdul's "Straight up"


----------



## ziggy29

iamcasacnu said:


> Non-engineers/The I want it now Americans:
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN THERE WAS A PROBLEM...I PAY FOR THIS, I WAS PROMISED THIS, WHERE ARE MY CHANNELS???????????


I wouldn't restrict this to non-engineers. The thing is, engineers generally know better than to give out dates unless they are practically 100% confident they can meet them. Engineers and project managers commonly work toward an "internal" date but also have a "public" marketing date that pads it by anywhere from a few days to a few months depending on the scope of the project. That way, when the project is completed (probably earlier than the public date but likely late according to their internal date), the customer is happy; to them it's "done early" even if it took longer than internally planned.

So to an engineer, giving a date is almost like a sacred oath, almost never done unless they have very good reason to have extreme confidence in it.


----------



## viztiz

flyingtigerfan said:


> Y'all do understand that there are probably millions of D* subscribers that don't even know that new HD is supposed to be coming on-line at all, right?


[/QUOTE]

if they called all hd subscribers about bbc's and volunteered todays date like 2 different ones did for me then I would guess almost all the eligible subscribers know today was supposed to be the today - not just us crazies.

btw- Go Tigers!


----------



## leww37334

We have all learned one valuable lesson here, and it is something we already knew.

Any information given out by a CSR has to be verified. Unfortunately, no one at Directv will verify it, they simply let the CSR's take the blame, while corporate says "we never said that". The fact that Directv has said nothing and lets the lowest ring of employees continue to take the blame speaks volumes about the company.


----------



## warchickens

mndwalsh said:


> power is out at my house. I think D was behind it.....
> 
> They call it luck of the irish


I feel better already. Notre dame is 0-3 and Auburn is 1-2:joy:


----------



## bjamin82

SteveEJ said:


> Must be a problem at your end.. Signals fine here in FL Panhandle.. 85+ across the b oard on 103(b)


I am in Fort Lauderdale, I am at 95+ accross the board on 103(b)


----------



## sctallywack

103 b still showing 16 tps all at 95 or higher(ex. 96 97).....just give it to me already


----------



## iamcasacnu

Sintori said:


> I think we've gone from Annie singing to Paula Abdul's "Straight up"


is it going be SSSSSSS DDDDDDD forevea, oh oh oh...waiting for HD is no effin fun!


----------



## garydean

DarkAudit said:


> :sob: LEAVE DIRECTV ALONE!!! :sob:


That's the funniest video ever. :lol: Still can't figure out if the guy/girl is serious.


----------



## Herdfan

warchickens said:


> No way, I saw him on Directv the other day. These guys were playing practical jokes on him.


No, that was Sasquatch.


----------



## topcats69

smiddy said:


> I share with my wife, all the time, and in HD. :cuttle:


 and in 3d too I bet


----------



## man_rob

This just in from D*'s public relations Dept.

No HD until you give us...ONE MILLION DOLLARS!


----------



## Sintori

iamcasacnu said:


> is it going be SSSSSSS DDDDDDD forevea, oh oh oh...waiting for HD is no effin fun!


...Or am I caught in a "hit and run"? :rotfl:


----------



## paulsown

The year of HD, how about the year before HD.......

Or the year waiting for HD........


----------



## VeniceDre

evans5150 said:


> No diplexers and my multiswitch is a JVI Trunkline 5x8.


There's your problem, you need a Zinwell wb68 6x8 ka/ku multiswitch or higher model. That 5x8 will not work with the new sats.


----------



## alwayscool

flyingtigerfan said:


> And I came to this site to get some information, give what little I have, and in general enjoy discussing satellite TV. Being able to follow along with what people know, what people suspect, and have a fun speculating is pretty cool.
> 
> It's when the threads explode like this with venom and anger and childishness because they didn't get their newest playtoy when they thought they would that things go downhill.
> 
> If I may suggest....chill out a bit....continue to have fun and discuss like we have for the last several days/weeks/months....and leave the nastiness on the sidelines.
> 
> I was SO looking forward to getting today's weather from TWC-HD.


I agree. Get over it and go to work, kiss the wife and kids, take a walk in the park, etc... Life is wonderful. TV is NOT that important people.

Launching a satellite and getting everything right and working is not like changing the oil in your car. S**t happens. Relax and go have some fun... out of your house!!!


----------



## garydean

JLF said:


> Speaking of the Eagle, I haven's seen him around (or have I just missed him? Who has time to read 1000 posts a day?)


EaglePC... Last Activity: 09-17-07 02:09 PM 
Last Post: 09-17-07, 04:38 AM


EaglePC said:


> Hey you all
> If you surf through the guide (ALL CHANNELS)
> you will see some Channels like A&E,NGC,Hist as To Be Anounced or blank on 9/[email protected] 4am so forth


Over 48 hours since EaglePC has posted...


----------



## markrubin

remember the old saying:

*A watched pot never boils*

Something we wait for with impatient attention seems to take forever


----------



## sportshermit

Let's call Directv's Director of HD Rollouts Bob Loblaw.


----------



## habudab

*you can get a good look at a t-bone while sticking your head up a butcher's A...., but i would rather take the CSR's word for it....*


----------



## lwgreen

warchickens said:


> I feel better already. Notre dame is 0-3 and Auburn is 1-2:joy:


Tell me about it!:hurah:


----------



## mndwalsh

warchickens said:


> I feel better already. Notre dame is 0-3 and Auburn is 1-2:joy:


thanks........I needed that.............roll tide, I mean roll over tide!


----------



## Sirshagg

I hopew they didn't press the self destruct button by mistake.


----------



## Herdfan

habudab said:


> *you can get a good look at a t-bone while sticking your head up a butcher's A...., but i would rather take the CSR's word for it....*


Love that movie. And I could watch it in HD if ...... well you get the idea.:lol:


----------



## iamcasacnu

They actually think they are going to get HD in '07............the plan is working...



GIVE ME YOUR MONEY!!


----------



## mp12point7

10 am -- 4 hours since no added HD

Let's summarize:

1) Only one CSR report -- says delayed 'till 11/15 due to software issue

2) Claims of no experts present on dbstalk -- wrong, Lefty has been with us throughout the ordeal

3) Reports that 103b signal missing prove false (though my H20 is showing most txp 2-3 points lower than 5:57 am)

4) Imaptience reigns aboard dbstalk


----------



## habudab

*herd fan just an fyi.. i went to YSU during our 3 national championships, i think we beat you guys a few times*:lol:


----------



## bbaleno

iamcasacnu said:


> They actually think they are going to get HD in '07............the plan is working...
> 
> 
> 
> GIVE ME YOUR MONEY!!


:hurah:


----------



## Ken984

I am amazed at what I have read here this morning, you DEMAND for DirecTV to give you a HARD DATE. However when you get any kind of date from anyone and then it doesn't go the way you wanted it to you FREAK OUT and want to kill the messengers. Is there any wonder why nobody will commit to a date for you? If you are really THAT disappointed please go over to E*, we all know he has NEVER lied to his customers( Superdish-50 HD channels anybody?---5 series DVR name based recording?)the difference is he gets on tv and lies to your face so if you think its "better" there go for it.

It is really just tv, be disappointed be bummed out, but don't get mad at people who spend a lot of their own FREE time trying to help with issues and information. We all speculate because that is the best we can do. DirecTV or any major corporation is NOT going to post up to the minute status reports for your satisfaction, no matter how much $ your bill is or how much you spent on your home theater, get a grip. If this delay means that they can get D10 operating at its full potential then thats good for everybody. 
This is really gotten out of control, new members need to take a step back and realize if these forums (and some others) were not here you would be clueless to all of this anyway.
Try to do something with your family today or take care of something that is really important, the tv will still be there later.


----------



## oldfantom

ShiningBengal said:


> You should have checked the spelling with that English teacher. It's _moot_.
> 
> A moot point is one that is debateable, i.e., not necessarily true.


Wow. I wondered if I needed to explain the post. Just so everyone knows, "irregardless" is not a word. So in my reply, I said it was a "Mute" point. The joke there is that, as pointed out, mute points would be silent. So, for all those scoring at home, REGARDLESS of you might think, I understand the meaning of the word "mute", so this reply was MOOT.

:rant:


----------



## DFDureiko

this is so like a flight delay at a bad airline. no communication. A simple we are working on it and will keep you posted on our progress would do so much for D's PR. or simply admitting we were trying for the 19th but are having difficulties etc.
Dan


----------



## MikeR7

There is a post by Earl in the normal threads you all should read.


----------



## sctallywack

just in...

they have reported mind altering chemicals mixed in with the 1080i lines, 1080p is still in development and will be released tommorow at 6am, so that a human brain just craves what they believe is high definition, this was reported at 6:01 am today by 4.6 million CSR's internationaly....more info to follow


----------



## ShaneHD

Im tired of following this thread......there is no point.


----------



## PWenger

alwayscool said:


> TV is NOT that important people.


Quite a statement for someone with that much equipment in their sig. Holy mackeral.


----------



## Bathel

mp12point7 said:


> 10 am -- 4 hours since no added HD


Maybe I've missed something... but isn't it still 9-19-07. Turning on HD could happen at 11:59:59pm and it would still be 9-19-07.

Not to say that it will happen, as we've not heard any offical date from DTV that I know of ... but with all the TP lighting up and the phone calls going out... I'd say it's not far off.


----------



## lwilli201

Ken984 said:


> I am amazed at what I have read here this morning, you DEMAND for DirecTV to give you a HARD DATE. However when you get any kind of date from anyone and then it doesn't go the way you wanted it to you FREAK OUT and want to kill the messengers. Is there any wonder why nobody will commit to a date for you? If you are really THAT disappointed please go over to E*, we all know he has NEVER lied to his customers( Superdish-50 HD channels anybody?---5 series DVR name based recording?)the difference is he gets on tv and lies to your face so if you think its "better" there go for it.
> 
> It is really just tv, be disappointed be bummed out, but don't get mad at people who spend a lot of their own FREE time trying to help with issues and information. We all speculate because that is the best we can do. DirecTV or any major corporation is NOT going to post up to the minute status reports for your satisfaction, no matter how much $ your bill is or how much you spent on your home theater, get a grip. If this delay means that they can get D10 operating at its full potential then thats good for everybody.
> This is really gotten out of control, new members need to take a step back and realize if these forums (and some others) were not here you would be clueless to all of this anyway.
> Try to do something with your family today or take care of something that is really important, the tv will still be there later.


Well said Ken.


----------



## lwilli201

Everyone, Please Read.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99678


----------



## syphix

Ken984 said:


> I am amazed at what I have read here this morning, you DEMAND for DirecTV to give you a HARD DATE. However when you get any kind of date from anyone and then it doesn't go the way you wanted it to you FREAK OUT and want to kill the messengers. Is there any wonder why nobody will commit to a date for you? If you are really THAT disappointed please go over to E*, we all know he has NEVER lied to his customers( Superdish-50 HD channels anybody?---5 series DVR name based recording?)the difference is he gets on tv and lies to your face so if you think its "better" there go for it.
> 
> It is really just tv, be disappointed be bummed out, but don't get mad at people who spend a lot of their own FREE time trying to help with issues and information. We all speculate because that is the best we can do. DirecTV or any major corporation is NOT going to post up to the minute status reports for your satisfaction, no matter how much $ your bill is or how much you spent on your home theater, get a grip. If this delay means that they can get D10 operating at its full potential then thats good for everybody.
> This is really gotten out of control, new members need to take a step back and realize if these forums (and some others) were not here you would be clueless to all of this anyway.
> Try to do something with your family today or take care of something that is really important, the tv will still be there later.


+1 :up: Well said.

Today's word is..... "calm-o"............"calm-o".......


----------



## Interceptor

syphix said:


> +1 :up: Well said.
> 
> Today's word is..... "calm-o"............"calm-o".......


Which is Spanish for.... "No hurricanes in sight" :lol:

Please... Everyone remain calm!


----------



## LameLefty

Okay, first no HD today, then DBSTalk went down and then I couldn't get onto Directv.com - I was beginning to suspect more side effects of that Peruvian meteor.


----------



## dedalus_00

DBSTalk is back!!!  But still no HD


----------



## NotNterLaced

You know how washing your car or planning a bbq ensures rain? I installed my second HR-20 yesterday in anticipation of the HD channels...so I guess it is my fault. Then I paid for a dbstalk membership and the site went down..apparently also my fault. Sorry guys.


----------



## Reggie3

I'm not surprised the forum went down - would have expected the same if D* had come through - and we had HD channels. The traffic would have been too great for the forum


----------



## mndwalsh

lwilli201 said:


> Well said Ken.


+1 again


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Methinks it's time to close this thread....


----------



## LameLefty

I hate doing this and I want it noted for the archives of our Google overlords that this is only the second time in my life that I have:

+1 to Ken's post.

I am ashamed.

I think I'll go enjoy this almost-autumn noon hour outside playing guitar for the remainder of my lunch hour. I'll rejoin the nuthouse later.


----------



## bnglbill

D-10- no signal on 103 B? Remove your Diplexers

After tweaking the satellite, changing out the b band converters, found out that the problem was the Diplexers. Couldn't get any signal from 103B at all, I even tried to swap out the old diplexers for new ones. Ended up removing the diplexer and all is fine. I guess gone are the days of diplexing in your otas, have to run a line staright from the antenna.


----------



## Sirshagg

bnglbill said:


> D-10- no signal on 103 B? Remove your Diplexers
> 
> After tweaking the satellite, changing out the b band converters, found out that the problem was the Diplexers. Couldn't get any signal from 103B at all, I even tried to swap out the old diplexers for new ones. Ended up removing the diplexer and all is fine. I guess gone are the days of diplexing in your otas, have to run a line staright from the antenna.


See here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62299 for how to do it with D10


----------



## bonscott87

As we've been talking about on AVS, it appears the real problem probably was that users accounts weren't all setup yet to be authorized for the new channels. There was a posting by a CSR on the Tivo forum http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5518811&&#post5518811
that stated this:



> DIRECTV's HD Channel rollout is delayed. We are reauthorizing customer packages and ensuring all are HD ready. More information to come.


I for one have never had the "mystery" charge/credits on my account, the same for many on AVS. Now in the past couple hours we have all begun seeing them appear, including myself.

So I think everyone needs to just calm down, let D* get all the accounts updated and then we'll have new HD channels.


----------



## say-what

I know it took forever for me to see those charges, so I'm not surprised they didn't authorize everyone yet.


----------



## SParker

bonscott87 said:


> As we've been talking about on AVS, it appears the real problem probably was that users accounts weren't all setup yet to be authorized for the new channels. There was a posting by a CSR on the Tivo forum http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5518811&&#post5518811
> that stated this:
> 
> I for one have never had the "mystery" charge/credits on my account, the same for many on AVS. Now in the past couple hours we have all begun seeing them appear, including myself.
> 
> So I think everyone needs to just calm down, let D* get all the accounts updated and then we'll have new HD channels.


That makes sense because as of last night I still hadn't gotten the weird changes in my billing. My bill gets printed tomorrow.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

bonscott87 said:


> As we've been talking about on AVS, it appears the real problem probably was that users accounts weren't all setup yet to be authorized for the new channels. There was a posting by a CSR on the Tivo forum http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5518811&&#post5518811
> that stated this:
> 
> I for one have never had the "mystery" charge/credits on my account, the same for many on AVS. Now in the past couple hours we have all begun seeing them appear, including myself.
> 
> So I think everyone needs to just calm down, let D* get all the accounts updated and then we'll have new HD channels.


I think this may be right. I finally got a $3.66 HD Access charge today and a $3.66 HD Access credit.

This is the first one of these charges/credits I got.


----------



## Xmaniac

allrighty then we are back in business


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Hello everyone!

Did you enjoy your break?

- Craig


----------



## JLF

Now where were we?


----------



## MikeR

I feel better. A quick breather was required. HD here?


----------



## Lord Vader

> _Originally posted by JLF_*
> Now where were we?*


Something about DISH going live with 500 new HD channels???


----------



## Xmaniac

JLF said:


> Now where were we?


hoping for new hd yet today!


----------



## JLF

Lord Vader said:


> Something about DISH going live with 500 new HD channels???


SOON! (No later than Feb 2032)


----------



## Milominderbinder2

I had been trying to give this answer to someone about 30 screens ago on how to get the deal on the HR20:

Here is the link to getting the HR20 deal.

- Craig


----------



## Ken984

Its good to be back home so to speak.
Bschneider posted at AVS that he does not expect this delay to last more than 2.5 days. No he did not promise anybody anything nor guarantee anything.


----------



## Howie

Whew, I was getting the cold turkey shakes. I need my DBSTalk hit.


----------



## Herdfan

habudab said:


> *herd fan just an fyi.. i went to YSU during our 3 national championships, i think we beat you guys a few times*:lol:


We returned the favor as well.


----------



## StanO

After obsessing on this site for the last week and a half, I sorta feel like a donkey today. All that build up and anticipation for nothing. I am not completely destroyed like some folks, but I realize how caught up in the frenzy I was and it feels like the energy was wasted.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

In some other thread someone said they had the inside scoop that HD's would be up in what now would be 5 more hours.

That is what I want to believe so please do not try to confuse me with any facts.

- Craig


----------



## Herdfan

I have access to 3 accounts online. My personal account has been hit, the other two, which have HD access, but not MPEG-4 receivers, have not been hit.


----------



## Sirshagg

Milominderbinder2 said:


> In some other thread someone said they had the inside scoupt that HD's would be up in what now would be 5 more hours.
> 
> That is what I want to believe so please do not try to confuse me with any facts.
> 
> - Craig


I would never accuse you of providing facts


----------



## DarkAudit

Milominderbinder2 said:


> In some other thread someone said they had the inside scoupt that HD's would be up in what now would be 5 more hours.
> 
> That is what I want to believe so please do not try to confuse me with any facts.
> 
> - Craig


In the meantime, I'll be over on Sen'Jin server, Alliance side. Maybe a night of WoW will tide me over before I can see Giada and Kari in HD. :grin:


----------



## cnmsales

Craig, do you have a link to said thread?


----------



## Ken984

I am with you Milo, hopefully it will be a go sooner rather than later.
And to add to the data collection, no "new"hd charges on my account yet.


----------



## GP_23

Glad to see everything is OK now, and it didn't feel right being on that other site today, but got some good info. nonetheless.


----------



## bwaldron

Ken984 said:


> And to add to the data collection, no "new"hd charges on my account yet.


Mine, either. Glad I'm not the only one holding things up


----------



## cartrivision

bonscott87 said:


> As we've been talking about on AVS, it appears the real problem probably was that users accounts weren't all setup yet to be authorized for the new channels. There was a posting by a CSR on the Tivo forum http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5518811&&#post5518811
> that stated this:
> 
> I for one have never had the "mystery" charge/credits on my account, the same for many on AVS. Now in the past couple hours we have all begun seeing them appear, including myself.
> 
> So I think everyone needs to just calm down, let D* get all the accounts updated and then we'll have new HD channels.


They were definately doing something with the customer account database into the wee hours of the morning today. I was trying to call the telephone center to handle an issue unrelated to HD, and from early Tuesday evening through at least 2am (PDT), a recorded voice said that representatives were currently unable to access the customer database due to "routine maintenance". I don't know when the maintenance was finally completed, but it was it started sometime before 9pm PDT and was still ongoing at 2am PDT.


----------



## GP_23

bwaldron said:


> Mine, either. Glad I'm not the only one holding things up


Think I am, no charges and no phone call...Sorry!


----------



## AaronF

Welcome back DBS! I am glad to have you back online.


----------



## DravenGSX

cnmsales said:


> Craig, do you have a link to said thread?


It was in the big DirecTV HD thread on AVS Forum.

Once I get to 5 posts I can post the link.


----------



## DravenGSX

GP_23 said:


> Think I am, no charges and no phone call...Sorry!


I've had the call.. but no charges. Ugh.


----------



## dakota23

good to be back up DBS!! I just got those mystery HD charge on my account this afternoon!!!


----------



## Milominderbinder2

cnmsales said:


> Craig, do you have a link to said thread?


What was left of my brain exploded about an hour ago...

It will forever be the missing link.

- Craig


----------



## DravenGSX

DravenGSX said:


> It was in the big DirecTV HD thread on AVS Forum.
> 
> Once I get to 5 posts I can post the link.


http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=11670349#post11670349


----------



## compnurd

I dont have any HD charges


----------



## Milominderbinder2

GP_23 said:


> Glad to see everything is OK now, and it didn't feel right being on that other site today, but got some good info. nonetheless.


I did not post anything there but still I think I got some of it on me. That is a smell that just does not come off. I need a shower... and beer.

- Craig


----------



## Ken984

I just checked again and the one strange line on my bill is it says Sunday Ticket HD charge 0.00 and beneath that it says Superfan 24.75. I do not recall seeing it broken down that way before.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

cnmsales said:


> Craig, do you have a link to said thread?


OK, I found it:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=11670464&postcount=701

Thank god it was avs and not some other site that I would be embarrassed to post...

-Craig


----------



## dakota23

this is what mine showed!!

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 HD Access $3.33 $0.00


----------



## DCSholtis

BSchneider is now saying "he can't see a delay of more than 2.5 days"......


----------



## since 2/96

I've had the BBC call a couple x's but it's been a while since the last one and the info below has been on my recent activity since the 11th...

09/11/2007	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/11/2007	HD Access	$-7.33	$-0.97
09/11/2007	HD Access	$7.33	$0.97


----------



## gslater

It is nice to be back here. Things were getting a little "Hot and Heavy" earlier. Nice to see it's calmed down now. I don't know about the routine updates of accounts. I've had that happen before on two separate occassions when nothing was going on but it's a good thought to hold onto. I'll be glad if they can get the channels up for this weekend.


----------



## bwaldron

Milominderbinder2 said:


> What was left of my brain exploded about an hour ago...
> 
> It will forever be the missing link.
> 
> - Craig


That's OK. Much TV is really more enjoyable without a brain.


----------



## GP_23

Milominderbinder2 said:


> I did not post anything there but still I think I got some of it on me. That is a smell that just does not come off. I need a shower... and beer.
> 
> - Craig


I think we all could use a couple of Beers, I know I will while watching the Cubbies!


----------



## WaltL

My account "Recent Activity" Shows

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $3.33 $0.18


----------



## bwaldron

GP_23 said:


> I think we all could use a couple of Beers, I know I will while watching the Cubbies!


Well, I just cracked open a Sierra Nevada ... and have the Rays on in all their glory.


----------



## bwaldron

WaltL said:


> My account "Recent Activity" Shows
> 
> 09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx0133 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx0133 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx0133 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx0133 HD Access $-3.33 $-0.18
> 09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx0133 HD Access $3.33 $0.18


I'm not seeing those lines in my account activity; just the normal HD Access charge.


----------



## Hoxxx

So what are we looking at now for the channels to light. Friday?? Saturday???


----------



## dedalus_00

bwaldron said:


> Well, I just cracked open a Sierra Nevada ... and have the Rays on in all their glory.


I don't get it  does that mean you aren't watching the Devil Rays at all??? j/k


----------



## VeniceDre

bwaldron said:


> I'm not seeing those lines in my account activity; just the normal HD Access charge.


What package do you have?


----------



## superfan1

I also have had No Recent Activity changes to my bill.. Havent had any changes due to the HD show up on my bill at all as of yet...

Maybe it is really is a billing/access problem after all... If some people have had changes and others have not...

My normal programing/ charges include

PLUS HD DVR fee -Charged
Showtime fee- Charged
NFL SUNDAY TICKET fee -Charged
Primary Leased Receiver fee - Charged
Superfan (free)


----------



## fleadog99

I have never had the bbc call, nor have I ever had any wierd charges.


----------



## boilerjt

Here is what my account looks like:


09/14/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge	$0.00	$0.00
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$-8.33	$-0.54
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxxxxxx	HD Access	$8.33	$0.54

BBCs are connected and pass the channel 499 "test".


----------



## jcurrier31

Glad to see us back in business. I hope enough people became members in the last couple weeks to cover the cost of the upgrades!


----------



## DufferEA

This all nime has:

09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx	Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.37
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx	Primary Leased Receiver $-4.99 $-0.37
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx	Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.37
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx	PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx	Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx	Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx	HD Access $9.99 $0.00


----------



## bwaldron

VeniceDre said:


> What package do you have?


Premier.

And I just checked again to verify, and the charges have shown up in the past few minutes (Sports HD, Cinemax HD, Starz HD).


----------



## Ken984

I have tc+ locals
Hd Access
HBO
ST
SF
DVR

All i see under activity is the 9.99 for HD access none of the changes everybody else has been seeing.


----------



## F1 Fan

fleadog99 said:


> I have never had the bbc call, nor have I ever had any wierd charges.


I have the fees (Though i didnt see the HD Access one but it was because it ran off the page i think - i had the starz and all the others though) and the phone call a few times. The last call was today at 2pm Central!

I also have this other weird charge on my activity

9/19/07 xxxxxxxxx7563 Earl B Management Fee $10 $0 :eek2:

Ok before you all start throwing conspiracy theories - the last item was a joke.

But i did get my third HD call at 2pm today.


----------



## bwaldron

dedalus_00 said:


> I don't get it  does that mean you aren't watching the Devil Rays at all??? j/k


Heh. But I'm a BoSox fan first, and they've been less fun to watch than the Rays lately.


----------



## DFDureiko

no new activity on my bill. also I have an HR20 and an HR20 on the account, wonder if that would screw anything up. at one point I had the "engineering charge" but not now.
also is the HD access 9.99 a different fee than the new 5.00 charge people are talking about?
Dan

09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	TOTAL CHOICE PLUS	$51.99	$6.01
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	DIRECTV DVR Service	$5.99	$0.69
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	SHOWTIME - Charge	$12.00	$1.39
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	Network: ABC from NYC	$1.50	$0.18
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	Network: NBC from NYC	$1.50	$0.18
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	Network: FOX from NYC	$1.50	$0.18
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx1626	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.58
09/15/2007	xxxxxxxx3579	Leased Receiver	$4.99	$0.58
09/14/2007	xxxxxxxx9042	HD Access	$9.99	$1.15


----------



## Milominderbinder2

For those of you wanting to check your online acvcount activity, click here:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/account/myAccountViewActivity.jsp

- Craig


----------



## Canis Lupus

For those of you who may not have considered it before, it's always a good time to think about becoming a DBSTalk Club Member. Thanks.

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php



jcurrier31 said:


> Glad to see us back in business. I hope enough people became members in the last couple weeks to cover the cost of the upgrades!


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Milominderbinder2 said:


> For those of you wanting to check your online acvcount activity, click here:
> 
> https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/account/myAccountViewActivity.jsp
> 
> - Craig


Mine finally rolled over. If indeed the problem is a billing/authorization issue, this, for me, lends credence to those theories.


----------



## MichaelP

I don't have any of these odd charges in my recent activity. However I subscribe to the Plus HD DVR package and no movie channels. So perhaps my account would not need any adjustments.


----------



## mndwalsh

just checked mine
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx7426 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx7426 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx7426 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx7426 HD Access $-3.00 $-0.20 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx7426 HD Access $3.00 $0.20


----------



## dakota23

i just checked my account a minute ago and the other new HD charges were there the sports, cinemax and starz HD Charges

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 HD Access $3.33 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 PREMIER - Charge $99.99 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 HD Access $9.99 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx8970 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx0732 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx7370 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 NFL SUNDAY TICKET - Charge $49.80 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx0421 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx4699 NFL SUNDAY TICKET Superfan - Charge $33.00 $0.00 
08/30/2007 xxxxxxxx1799 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35


----------



## Hdhead

No new activity or HD related charges on my account...TCPlus, HBO, SHO, Starz, Sports, ST, SF.


----------



## henryld

Got the charges and the call today.


----------



## compnurd

I have PLUS HD DVR which is why i suspect i havent seen any charges


----------



## Sirshagg

09/16/2007xxxxxxxx7549HD Access $-2.66 $0.00 
09/16/2007xxxxxxxx7549HD Access $2.66 $0.00 
09/07/2007xxxxxxxx7549DIRECTV on DEMAND - Charge $0.00 $0.00


----------



## compnurd

The calls are ticking me off, they called be 3 times in the last 24 hours about the BBC's


----------



## John in Georgia

09/17/2007 HD Access $-3.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 HD Access $3.00 $0.00 
08/29/2007 HR20 New Service - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
08/27/2007 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/27/2007 DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00 
08/27/2007 TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $51.99 $0.00 
08/27/2007 HD Access $9.99 $0.00 
08/27/2007 DIRECTV Magazine - Charge $3.99 $0.28 
08/27/2007 Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35 
08/27/2007 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/27/2007 Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00 
08/27/2007 HBO and SHOWTIME - Charge $24.00 $0.00


----------



## Sirshagg

dakota23 said:


> good to be back up DBS!! I just got those mystery HD charge on my account this afternoon!!!


:welcome_s


----------



## bwaldron

compnurd said:


> The calls are ticking me off, they called be 3 times in the last 24 hours about the BBC's


Yeah, they've been bombarding us here. And we have a SWM, so don't even need the BBC's.


----------



## dakota23

i have 3 plus hd dvr's and i just got the charges!!


----------



## ShaneHD

You people make me sick. Here it is 9/19 at 4:52pm.....no more HD channels. I was suckered in for weeks believeing that the "sources" were creditable.......but that is not the case.

The fact is, we will get more HD channels soon, but stop waisting anyone's time with "we think this date at this time" BS. Do you guys work for D*? I highly doubt it. Truth is, NO ONE here really knows when the channels will be released. Hell, it may be 1 channel per week for all we know.

I will NOT be following this thread anymore.


----------



## Alan Gordon

bonscott87 said:


> I for one have never had the "mystery" charge/credits on my account, the same for many on AVS. Now in the past couple hours we have all begun seeing them appear, including myself.





> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx - Monthly Bill $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx DIRECTV DVR Service $5.99 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: CBS from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: ABC from NYC/LA $2.25 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx TOTAL CHOICE PLUS-no local $48.99 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Additional Receiver - Charge $4.99 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: PBS $1.50 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Network: CW $1.50 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx Leased Receiver $4.99 $0.35
> 09/11/2007 xxxxxxxxxxxx HD Access $9.99 $0.00


No love on my account either.

I got up this morning at 5:30 to check out the new channels, was told in the chat room that they were delayed, went back to bed. Most of the posts were crap, and I just breezed by most of them. One post stuck out:



mhking said:


> DC's _Crisis on Infinite HDs_?


PRICELESS!! Did DirecTV announce that Dan Didio was going to work for them?

~Alan


----------



## ltrain20

Premier subscriber
Sports HD Cinemax HD Starz HD and +/- HD Access all hit my account this morning as well.


----------



## SFS97

compnurd said:


> The calls are ticking me off, they called be 3 times in the last 24 hours about the BBC's


Maybe you get one call for each reciever... 
:lol:


----------



## bwaldron

ShaneHD said:


> You people make me sick.


----------



## gslater

Canis Lupus said:


> For those of you who may not have considered it before, it's always a good time to think about becoming a DBSTalk Club Member. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


Ok. You talked me into it. Just payed up. You can put that on Earl's tab for another "Management Fee"


----------



## dakota23

thanks Sirshagg


----------



## Hdhead

ShaneHD said:


> You people make me sick. Here it is 9/19 at 4:52pm.....no more HD channels. I was suckered in for weeks believeing that the "sources" were creditable.......but that is not the case.
> 
> The fact is, we will get more HD channels soon, but stop waisting anyone's time with "we think this date at this time" BS. Do you guys work for D*? I highly doubt it. Truth is, NO ONE here really knows when the channels will be released. Hell, it may be 1 channel per week for all we know.
> 
> I will NOT be following this thread anymore.


See ya!:hi:


----------



## Sirshagg

ShaneHD said:


> You people make me sick. Here it is 9/19 at 4:52pm.....no more HD channels. I was suckered in for weeks believeing that the "sources" were creditable.......but that is not the case.
> 
> The fact is, we will get more HD channels soon, but stop waisting anyone's time with "we think this date at this time" BS. Do you guys work for D*? I highly doubt it. Truth is, NO ONE here really knows when the channels will be released. Hell, it may be 1 channel per week for all we know.
> 
> I will NOT be following this thread anymore.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Here are answers to some of the most asked questions in this thread:

Link to check your online acvcount activity

Getting a Good Deal on an HR20 and Recent Success Stories

How do I Become a DBSTalk Club Member

HR20 Information Resources 
_HR20 FAQ, Tips, Tricks, Feature Wish List, Troubleshooting, Guides and more!_

Undocumented Tips & Tricks

HR20 Ordering and Installation

- Craig


----------



## jcurrier31

My recent activity:

09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx1570 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx1570 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx1570 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx1570 HD Access $-2.66 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx1570 HD Access $2.66 $0.00 

Got the BBC call about 3 weeks ago if I remember right and the BBC email last week sometime.

I have the Premier package with almost every sports package w/Superfan.


----------



## ShaneHD

Hdhead said:


> See ya!:hi:


I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


----------



## DanHo

ShaneHD said:


> I will NOT be following this thread anymore.


Don't let the door hit ya where the good [_enter deity_] split ya!

:feelbette


----------



## Sirshagg

ShaneHD said:


> I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


Thought you weren't watching this thread any more????


----------



## Hdhead

ShaneHD said:


> I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


Thought you were gone!:nono2:


----------



## Howie

ShaneHD said:


> I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


We will sorely miss you, ShaneHD.


----------



## bwaldron

ShaneHD said:


> I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


You should consider chilling out just a bit. The 19th date was indeed credible, but unforeseen issues delayed the channel launch at the last minute -- a fact that was discussed here as a possibility late last evening. Things happen. But certainly it's your decision whether to participate or even read the content here.


----------



## Spyfy

gslater said:


> Ok. You talked me into it. Just payed up. You can put that on Earl's tab for another "Management Fee"


Just sent mine in as well. Don't post much but have been participating in CE's and lurking here for quite a long time. With all the server issues thought I'd help the cause some.


----------



## flashfast

ShaneHD said:


> I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


just go already then.


----------



## Dolly

I just found out my HR20-700 hadn't worked properly from the time I got it :grrr: It wasn't making any calls back to D. I just found out when I tried to order the movie We Are Marshall. Why I mention this here is because the man I was talking to said he THOUGHT it was a software problem with D10. He said they were trying to work on it, but he didn't sound very hopeful IMHO. Note I said he didn't sound very hopeful IMHO. And that he THOUGHT it was a software problem. I don't want to get any more rumors started. We have had too many of them already


----------



## Canis Lupus

Thanks George  Just FYI for anyone thinking about joining, no fees or income of any kind go to Earl or anyone else on the site for the work they do, so you can feel good that the donations are being used solely for support  Or bad I guess, depending on how you wanna look at it. 

EDIT: Thanks Spyfy as well!



gslater said:


> Ok. You talked me into it. Just payed up. You can put that on Earl's tab for another "Management Fee"


----------



## MikeR7

henryld said:


> Got the charges today.


Me too!:lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

:joy:


Spyfy said:


> Just sent mine in as well. Don't post much but have been participating in CE's and lurking here for quite a long time. With all the server issues thought I'd help the cause some.


----------



## gslater

Canis Lupus said:


> Thanks George  Just FYI for anyone thinking about joining, no fees or income of any kind go to Earl or anyone else on the site for the work they do, so you can feel good that the donations are being used solely for support  Or bad I guess, depending on how you wanna look at it.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Spyfy as well!


Sorry if I gave that impression. I hope Earl is sitting back chuckling somewhere!


----------



## RD in Fla

bwaldron said:


> Well, I just cracked open a Sierra Nevada ... and have the Rays on in all their glory.


Is it really possible to use the Rays and "glory" in the same sentence.  One thing is for sure this is certainly not a baseball state - except for Spring Training of course.


----------



## bwaldron

gslater said:


> Sorry if I gave that impression. I hope Earl is sitting back chuckling somewhere!


This forum has long been my go-to source for all things DirecTV.

P.S. Is your avatar a grey? We also have a couple.


----------



## gdn

Dolly said:


> I just found out my HR20-700 hadn't worked properly from the time I got it :grrr: It wasn't making any calls back to D. I just found out when I tried to order the movie We Are Marshall. Why I mention this here is because the man I was talking to said he THOUGHT it was a software problem with D10. He said they were trying to work on it, but he didn't sound very hopeful IMHO. Note I said he didn't sound very hopeful IMHO. And that he THOUGHT it was a software problem. I don't want to get any more rumors started. We have had too many of them already


If you don't want to start any more rumors - then why post it? What does your machine not calling in have to do with D10 (you mean the new Sat right)? Very unrelated activities.


----------



## DufferEA

It is a great site.....Lots of information


----------



## garoo

:nono2: someone please trn D10 on before I get home on Friday..:nono2:


----------



## bigdeps

So at this point in the day are we out of luck for new HD content? After Earl's update it seems pretty much a no way. Just curious what you guys think... % wise?

I'm getting tired of reading the HD charges on everyones accounts, although its quite provoking


----------



## garoo

just checked my account and no new strange HD charges


----------



## bwaldron

RD in Fla said:


> Is it really possible to use the Rays and "glory" in the same sentence.  One thing is for sure this is certainly not a baseball state - except for Spring Training of course.


True, that. But you know, I'm old enough (barely! ) to remember the days when Fenway was emptier than Tropicana Field. One magical year in 1967 changed that overnight. So there is hope...


----------



## DufferEA

garoo said:


> :nono2: someone please trn D10 on before I get home on Friday..:nono2:


I thought you had the keys


----------



## Sirshagg

bigdeps said:


> So at this point in the day are we out of luck for new HD content? After Earl's update it seems pretty much a no way. Just curious what you guys think... % wise?
> 
> I'm getting tired of reading the HD charges on everyones accounts, although its quite provoking


14.63%


----------



## jpercia

Sirshagg said:


> :joy:


Congratulations Mr. 7000!

Looking forward to more HD. The new channels will get here when they get here.


----------



## seern

I wonder if they are tweaking the position because now I am getting more of 103b's tp's giving me a signal. None are really great but better then 16 zeros. 1 - 8, 14, 17 and 22 still '0'. Nine, 11 and 13 are upper 60's and 10 and 12 are about 50.


----------



## henryld

Sirshagg said:


> 14.63%


Are you an accountant?


----------



## syphix

bigdeps - hope this helps...

percentage chance of new HD for today: 0-99%
percentage chance of new HD for tomorrow: 0-99%
percentage chance of new HD for Friday: 0-99%
percentage chance of new HD for the next week: 0-99%
percentage chance of new HD for the next month: 0-99%
percentage chance of new HD for the next year: 0-99%

(get it?? No one knows...not even D*, probably...and no one's giving a 100% chance...)


----------



## garoo

DufferEA said:


> I thought you had the keys


:lol: i left them in my other pants....maybe soon i'll remember to bring them in


----------



## gslater

bwaldron said:


> This forum has long been my go-to source for all things DirecTV.
> 
> P.S. Is your avatar a grey? We also have a couple.


Yes. My wife and I ran an adoption program until we retired from it last Fall. We helped some of our volunteers launch a replacement organization however and we are still somewhat involved. The Avatar is Sammy, one of our 16 Greys.


----------



## bigdeps

Sirshagg said:


> 14.63%


Rounded to the nearest decimal point?

Lets not get peeps hopes up now.


----------



## BobbyK

syphix said:


> bigdeps - hope this helps...
> 
> percentage chance of new HD for today: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for tomorrow: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for Friday: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next week: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next month: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next year: 0-99%
> 
> (get it?? No one knows...not even D*, probably...and no one's giving a 100% chance...)


+1


----------



## Sirshagg

jpercia said:


> Congratulations Mr. 7000!
> 
> Looking forward to more HD. The new channels will get here when they get here.


It wan't me originally - something got pruned.


----------



## smiddy

Dolly said:


> I just found out my HR20-700 hadn't worked properly from the time I got it :grrr: It wasn't making any calls back to D. I just found out when I tried to order the movie We Are Marshall. Why I mention this here is because the man I was talking to said he THOUGHT it was a software problem with D10. He said they were trying to work on it, but he didn't sound very hopeful IMHO. Note I said he didn't sound very hopeful IMHO. And that he THOUGHT it was a software problem. I don't want to get any more rumors started. We have had too many of them already


Interesting! Have tried trouble shooting it yourself? It would be a shame not to get those new HD PPV channels (to stay on topic).

I haven't yet tried my own yet. I won't be able to until Friday.


----------



## Dolly

gdn said:


> If you don't want to start any more rumors - then why post it? What does your machine not calling in have to do with D10 (you mean the new Sat right)? Very unrelated activities.


I was reporting what a person at D said about the HD problem. I asked while I was on the phone about the HR20 being bad. I thought this thread was for information which I thought I reported very carefully. All the rest of you are reporting your information, but I can't report mine? Or is it because that isn't the information you want to hear? Get over it! I could have reported some more things he said, but everyone would really blow up over that.


----------



## bigdeps

syphix said:


> bigdeps - hope this helps...
> 
> percentage chance of new HD for today: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for tomorrow: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for Friday: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next week: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next month: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next year: 0-99%
> 
> (get it?? No one knows...not even D*, probably...and no one's giving a 100% chance...)


Thanks for the in depth insight. I can sleep much better now! Thank you.


----------



## bwaldron

gslater said:


> Yes. My wife and I ran an adoption program until we retired from it last Fall. We helped some of our volunteers launch a replacement organization however and we are still somewhat involved. The Avatar is Sammy, one of our 16 Greys.


16! My goodness. We've gotten our couple from a local adoption program here, and are thinking of fostering. They're great dogs.


----------



## raoul5788

DanHo said:


> Don't let the door hit ya where the good [_enter deity_] split ya!
> 
> :feelbette


Hey! That's MY line! http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1066034#post1066034


----------



## bwaldron

Dolly said:


> I was reporting what a person at D said about the HD problem. I asked while I was on the phone about the HR20 being bad. I thought this thread was for information which I thought I reported very carefully. All the rest of you are reporting your information, but I can't report mine? Or is it because that isn't the information you want to hear? Get over it! I could have reported some more things he said, but everyone would really blow up over that.


No worries, Dolly. Some people are still a bit on edge.


----------



## jpercia

I have signals that range between 57 and 82 on 103b. My other satellites are in the mid to high 90's. The installer may have diplexed my OTA channels into the my satellite feed. I haven't traced the line to find out (I have to go out on the roof). Is that one possible reason why my signals are lower (but not zero)?


----------



## gslater

bwaldron said:


> 16! My goodness. We've gotten our couple from a local adoption program here, and are thinking of fostering. They're great dogs.


They are and we're just suckers for the less fortunate ones. We seem to collect the shy ones, the spooks, and the seizure dogs. But they're all great.


----------



## smiddy

gdn said:


> If you don't want to start any more rumors - then why post it? What does your machine not calling in have to do with D10 (you mean the new Sat right)? Very unrelated activities.


Why couldn't this be software related? Given the IMHO, and not hopeful, especially since it was typed twice should suffice, eh?


----------



## smiddy

jpercia said:


> Congratulations Mr. 7000!
> 
> Looking forward to more HD. The new channels will get here when they get here.


And to think we were worried about 3,000 posts. Come on 10,000!


----------



## bwaldron

gslater said:


> They are and we're just suckers for the less fortunate ones. We seem to collect the shy ones, the spooks, and the seizure dogs. But they're all great.


Yes, we also go for the spooks. It's a quiet and low-stress environment here since the kids have grown and gone. We previously had an epileptic that had to be put down, unfortunately.

But enough grey talk, before we get justifiably banned for OT posts


----------



## techrep

Great drama! This is just about as good as 24 and I hang on every word.  

Oh ya, Iwant my new HD channels and I want them now!


----------



## DufferEA

Hopefully it will be on before that!!!!


----------



## gslater

syphix said:


> bigdeps - hope this helps...
> 
> percentage chance of new HD for today: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for tomorrow: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for Friday: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next week: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next month: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next year: 0-99%
> 
> (get it?? No one knows...not even D*, probably...and no one's giving a 100% chance...)


So you're saying there could be a 99% chance for today! WOOO HOOOO!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Reggie3 said:


> I'm not surprised the forum went down - would have expected the same if D* had come through - and we had HD channels. The traffic would have been too great for the forum


I am glad the forum went down ....I hope it went down because of too many pissed off Geeks wanting to know where the freaking hd channels are that we have been waiting 2 years for .


----------



## smiddy

DufferEA said:


> Hopefully it will be on before that!!!!


I hope so too, but the cry for wolf, per say, has lost its brilliance.

But hey, bring it on, I want my HD too!


----------



## bwaldron

ActiveHDdave said:


> I am glad the forum went down ....I hope it went down because of too many pissed off Geeks wanting to know where the freaking hd channels are that we have been waiting 2 years for .


There is indeed some truth to that...


----------



## lorick

ShaneHD said:


> You people make me sick. Here it is 9/19 at 4:52pm.....no more HD channels. I was suckered in for weeks believeing that the "sources" were creditable.......but that is not the case.
> 
> The fact is, we will get more HD channels soon, but stop waisting anyone's time with "we think this date at this time" BS. Do you guys work for D*? I highly doubt it. Truth is, NO ONE here really knows when the channels will be released. Hell, it may be 1 channel per week for all we know.
> 
> I will NOT be following this thread anymore.


Don't let the door hit you in the A$$ on the way out.


----------



## toddrohner

Canis Lupus said:


> For those of you who may not have considered it before, it's always a good time to think about becoming a DBSTalk Club Member. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


I'm in.


----------



## lorick

ShaneHD said:


> I get banned for voicing my opinion. I will be following other threads, but I will not give in to this thread anymore.


Thought you were leaving???


----------



## RoundRockJohn

toddrohner said:


> I'm in.


I'm in too. I know how hard is to keep a high traffic site up, and if a small contribution can make that easier on these guys, then here's my small contribution.

// EvilJohn


----------



## leww37334

gdn said:


> If you don't want to start any more rumors - then why post it? What does your machine not calling in have to do with D10 (you mean the new Sat right)? Very unrelated activities.


Wow, now we are going after Dolly, who is one of the most polite well mannered people on this site, people here must be really upset.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Thanks Todd 

EDIT: and RoundRock! 



toddrohner said:


> I'm in.


----------



## Sirshagg

RoundRockJohn said:


> I'm in too. I know how hard is to keep a high traffic site up, and if a small contribution can make that easier on these guys, then here's my small contribution.
> 
> // EvilJohn


:joy:


----------



## Sirshagg

toddrohner said:


> I'm in.


:joy:


----------



## bigdeps

syphix said:


> bigdeps - hope this helps...
> 
> percentage chance of new HD for today: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for tomorrow: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for Friday: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next week: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next month: 0-99%
> percentage chance of new HD for the next year: 0-99%
> 
> (get it?? No one knows...not even D*, probably...and no one's giving a 100% chance...)


"Sooo your telling me there's a chance, YES!"


----------



## mdfuller

toddrohner said:


> I'm in.


Me as well!

Go Pack!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

How's this for a SWAG:
The issues aren't with D10 at all - the issues are with the billing/authorization system.

(SWAG - Silly Wild-A** Guess)


----------



## bwaldron

wilbur_the_goose said:


> How's this for a SWAG:
> The issues aren't with D10 at all - the issues are with the billing/authorization system.
> 
> (SWAG - Silly Wild-A** Guess)


When that was first posited, I was skeptical...but I have come to think that it may be valid. Actually, I hope that is the reason.


----------



## bwaldron

mdfuller said:


> Me as well!
> 
> Go Pack!




Welcome to all new members!


----------



## LameLefty

wilbur_the_goose said:


> How's this for a SWAG:
> The issues aren't with D10 at all - the issues are with the billing/authorization system.
> 
> (SWAG - Silly Wild-A** Guess)


Didn't that idea get bounced around earlier this morning (20 pages or more)? Then some folks mentioned a topic from Chat last night pointing to more attempts by engineers to work out the kinks in D10 and everyone (including me  ) ran with that.


----------



## FeelForce1

ShaneHD said:


> You people make me sick. Here it is 9/19 at 4:52pm.....no more HD channels. I was suckered in for weeks believeing that the "sources" were creditable.......but that is not the case.
> 
> The fact is, we will get more HD channels soon, but stop waisting anyone's time with "we think this date at this time" BS. Do you guys work for D*? I highly doubt it. Truth is, NO ONE here really knows when the channels will be released. Hell, it may be 1 channel per week for all we know.
> 
> I will NOT be following this thread anymore.


Everyone here has an opinion and we respect that, but if you want to go away don't go away mad just go away.


----------



## GP_23

bigdeps said:


> "Sooo your telling me there's a chance, YES!"


That's funny right there, I don't care who you are!:lol:


----------



## ToddD

toddrohner said:


> I'm in.


After all that has gone on today (and what will come WHEN the HD does arrive)and knowing how hard it is to keep a site like this up, It's time I support this effort as well

And so I have ...and if you have not- you should!


----------



## smiddy

wilbur_the_goose said:


> How's this for a SWAG:
> The issues aren't with D10 at all - the issues are with the billing/authorization system.
> 
> (SWAG - Silly Wild-A** Guess)


Not knowing the entire interface of the system of systems it would be hard to make that claim. The fact isthe new HD channels haven't been turned on yet. Other than that we can not conclude anything, I wouldn't think. But you are saying a SWAG, so, yep, I'd say its a SWAG.

It is disheartening to be sure. I wish I was a fly on the wall so I could know, but I'm not I an ogre.  An ogre who wants his HD (from a far anyway).


----------



## bwaldron

LameLefty said:


> Didn't that idea get bounced around earlier this morning (20 pages or more)? Then some folks mentioned a topic from Chat last night pointing to more attempts by engineers to work out the kinks in D10 and everyone (including me  ) ran with that.


And there's been little discussion of a third possibility -- issues with the MPEG4 encoders. Aren't they using different ones than for the HD locals (which had their own problems early on)?


----------



## henryld

bwaldron said:


> When that was first posited, I was skeptical...but I have come to think that it may be valid. Actually, I hope that is the reason.


+1. Considering all the recent account activity.


----------



## Sirshagg

mdfuller said:


> Me as well!
> 
> Go Pack!


WOW! You get a double!

:welcome_s :joy:


----------



## ghostdog

Great site w/good info. I'm in.


----------



## noneroy

leww37334 said:


> Wow, now we are going after Dolly, who is one of the most polite well mannered people on this site, people here must be really upset.


I'm with you dude...this thread is like a slow moving train wreck.

Thing is, most of these people who crawl out of the woodwork and have been giant a-----s will go back to Trollsilvania once the new channels are out and we can have out nice, respectful forums where the only negitivity comes from Harsh*, and by god that's the way I like it! 

Of course, there will be the billion posts about HD Lite after the channels go live.....but there should be some calm in there somewhere.

* Just razzing ya buddy.


----------



## jriggy23

wow, wile reading the updates on the forum, I just got a call on an installation issue i called about from D* and spoke with one of the Customer Service managers from the installation side.. after getting my issue fixed, i just happen to mention that my HD channels were not on. He proceeded to tell me that the roll out did not go as planned and that they are being told that it will be appx 3 or so days to get the "issues" fixed. He would not say whether it was a problem with the bird or an account issue.. 


Just thought you guys might want to know that DirecTV can now read our minds with D10. Well at least that part works!


----------



## mrrydogg

Dolly said:


> I could have reported some more things he said, but everyone would really blow up over that.


Cmon! Why did you have to say that?

You know now everyone wants to know what was said.

This is a mystery wrapped inside a riddle surround by intrigue!


----------



## Sirshagg

bwaldron said:


> And there's been little discussion of a third possibility -- issues with the MPEG4 encoders. Aren't they using different ones than for the HD locals (which had their own problems early on)?


Havn't the channels been up and only available to those with an engeneering card? If so then it would seem that they would have found any issues like this before this morning.


----------



## smiddy

bwaldron said:


> And there's been little discussion of a third possibility -- issues with the MPEG4 encoders. Aren't they using different ones than for the HD locals (which had their own problems early on)?


I can't answer that, but I have a question, since I am quite new to researching DirecTV at lower levels like what is available here on DBSTalk.com. Are the local HDs HD lite? OK, please forgive me for bringing this up, if this is a sour subject, I'm just trying to understand. Are the new MPEG-4 going to bring in full HD? Does anyone know?


----------



## techrep

FlyBono24 said:


> Exactly. We are CUSTOMERS but we're being treated like idiots with all the lying and broken promises. I've referred several friends to D* and had them sign up for the service... of course that was a long time ago before I started having problems with my bill and idiot CSR's screwing things up on my account time after time...
> 
> Since then all I've done is say how many PROBLEMS I've had with this company.... and bad news spreads quick. I'm sure that if my girlfriend's coworker was at work and telling her she was thinking of getting DirecTV, then my g/f would tell her about all the problems I've had... and that girl would also tell her parents about the problems that her "coworker's boyfriend" had...
> 
> And after today, not only the people on this forum, but a LOT of "regular folk" that don't even know how to check their satellite signals, will hear about all the bull**** this company has stirred up this morning... and tell their friends... and they tell their friends, etc...


I follow this train of logic well but, In the end, if D* comes thru, it's likely all will be forgiven. Some say "There is no bad publicity" and all the hoopla will turn positive if D* delivers in a timely manner.


----------



## bwaldron

Sirshagg said:


> Havn't the channels been up and only available to those with an engeneering card? If so then it would seem that they would have found any issues like this before this morning.


Yes, they are apparently up in engineering mode. But couldn't there be quality issues with exactlly that, which need to be resolved? I haven't heard anything of the sort -- just my own speculation (and based on experience with the HD locals roll-out).


----------



## chrisexv6

Im now a paying member......you guys getting the server back up in the same day as everyone hitting it to complain, impressive. Hope my small payment can help out some.

You guys have deserved it for a long while, I just never did the pay thing. Sorry it took so long. Wish I could send you some beer, Lord knows you'll need it after today!

-Chris


----------



## gslater

I would tend to believe it is software related rather than the satellite just because we seem to be talking about 2 or 3 days to correct. Unless that is, they are making progress on the Satellite or have been told "You've got two days and we're going with this whether you can fix it or not!"


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Ya know, if you can't be polite and respectful, or at the very least rational, I'd say don't let the door hit you in the face (assuming you're showing your behind) on the way out.

But it ain't my site.


----------



## smiddy

noneroy said:


> ...Parts deleted...
> 
> Of course, there will be the billion posts about HD Lite after the channels go live.....but there should be some calm in there somewhere.


Whoa, did you read my mind?


----------



## ToddD

Sirshagg said:


> Havn't the channels been up and only available to those with an engeneering card? If so then it would seem that they would have found any issues like this before this morning.


Not having such a card (crap ) I will just report what I have been told by one who does (lucky .....) The channels have been up for several days now and they look fantastic......


----------



## Sirshagg

chrisexv6 said:


> Im now a paying member......you guys getting the server back up in the same day as everyone hitting it to complain, impressive. Hope my small payment can help out some.
> 
> You guys have deserved it for a long while, I just never did the pay thing. Sorry it took so long. Wish I could send you some beer, Lord knows you'll need it after today!
> 
> -Chris


:joy:


----------



## bwaldron

smiddy said:


> I can't answer that, but I have a question, since I am quite new to researching DirecTV at lower levels like what is available here on DBSTalk.com. Are the local HDs HD lite? OK, please forgive me for bringing this up, if this is a sour subject, I'm just trying to understand. Are the new MPEG-4 going to bring in full HD? Does anyone know?


The locals are not HD-Lite, though some have claimed that the 1080i channels are being sent in less than full resolution. Regardless, they're pretty indistinguishable from OTA in this market to my eye.

Nobody knows (or has reported if they do know) whether the new channels will be full resolution. But we're hoping that they'll look as good as the HD locals (even though they still have occasional encoding glitches, at least here in the Tampa market -- especially the RSN).


----------



## HoosierBoy

I am also now a paying member of this wonderful site!

Thanks to all for all the opinions and info.


----------



## Sirshagg

bwaldron said:


> Yes, they are apparently up in engineering mode. But couldn't there be quality issues with exactlly that, which need to be resolved? I haven't heard anything of the sort -- just my own speculation (and based on experience with the HD locals roll-out).


It's certainly possible but it seems unlikely that they would have found the problem at the last minute before flipping the switch.


----------



## bwaldron

ToddD said:


> Not having such a card (crap ) I will just report with I have been told by one who does (lucky .....) The channels have been up for several days now and they look fantastic......


Good!


----------



## Sirshagg

HoosierBoy said:


> I am also now a paying member of this wonderful site!
> 
> Thanks to all for all the opinions and info.


:joy:


----------



## smiddy

chrisexv6 said:


> Im now a paying member......you guys getting the server back up in the same day as everyone hitting it to complain, impressive. Hope my small payment can help out some.
> 
> You guys have deserved it for a long while, I just never did the pay thing. Sorry it took so long. Wish I could send you some beer, Lord knows you'll need it after today!
> 
> -Chris


+2 (<-- I'm not sure what that _really_ means, but want to let you know I agree whole heartedly!) They did an awesome job getting it back up, NICE!


----------



## bwaldron

Sirshagg said:


> It's certainly possible but it seems unlikely that they would have found the problem at the last minute before flipping the switch.


Valid point. But there could have been arguments about what is "good enough" between engineering and marketing folks.

But apparently those who have seen them in engineering mode say they look fine, so I'll strike that from my list of possible causes.


----------



## techrep

PersMD said:


> *Dollars* have never bought the truth...


WE don't want "the" truth. We want "our" truth. That's much easier to buy.


----------



## smiddy

bwaldron said:


> The locals are not HD-Lite, though some have claimed that the 1080i channels are being sent in less than full resolution. Regardless, they're pretty indistinguishable from OTA in this market to my eye.
> 
> Nobody knows (or has reported if they do know) whether the new channels will be full resolution. But we're hoping that they'll look as good as the HD locals (even though they still have occasional encoding glitches, at least here in the Tampa market -- especially the RSN).


I don't suspect there will be much difference in perception unless you're an huge geek and know specifically what to look for. I agree, these receivers do an awesome job, far better than another one I had, it had tons of noise in the pictures.


----------



## azbob

Sirshagg said:


> :joy:


anyone have the link to go join/pay? in duh mode here, cant find it.... thanks


----------



## skip22

Is anyone getting anyhting on 99?


----------



## ToddD

azbob said:


> anyone have the link to go join/pay? in duh mode here, cant find it.... thanks


http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## tarmack

skip22 said:


> Is anyone getting anyhting on 99?


Working okay here on 99


----------



## bwaldron

skip22 said:


> Is anyone getting anyhting on 99?


Well, I see signals from 99, but they're just neighboring spotbeams. I have locals on 103, so I'm not actually "getting" anything off of 99.


----------



## azbob

ToddD said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


thanks, digging in wallet now...


----------



## ToddD

tarmack said:


> Working okay here on 99


do we get anything off of 99?


----------



## smiddy

We're approaching another milestone, 500,000 views, go DBSTalk.com boys and girls!


----------



## SteveEJ

99 is PPV HD.. Normal here


----------



## skip22

are all the transponder on 99 1-8 getting signal?


----------



## 1948GG

At the end of the day (well, it's almost the end of _this_ day!) I kinda thought they had maybe bitten off more than they could chew at the time schedule that seemed to be going around:

First, they had to get all those channels in at the uplink sites. Not an easy thing, although perhaps the first thing to check off the 'list.

Second, the new Mpeg4 Encoders; they decided not to go with the same company as they did for the HD locals, so the learning curve started out back at ground zero. Plus, they decided to put in a new routing system at the same time. Ouch.

Third, brand new transmission system (D10). This 'appears' to be the easiest, maybe because basically most (if not all) your customers can see what you're doing. Nothing more aggravating than have the customer looking over your shoulder while you try bringing something to life that' maybe (definitely!?) going to be *****y about it. (Been there, done that!)

Would have been nice, though. If anyone get the actual after action report on this (VERY doubtful), will make interesting reading.


----------



## azbob

azbob said:


> thanks, digging in wallet now...


I am now one paid mo fo... :biggthump

:biggthump and a big thanks to DBSTalk ... been a long time reader of the site, (years) have learned a great deal, the HR20 tips and tricks was the one that pulled me in forever. Have a beer, sit back and relax. good stuff is near... QB


----------



## bwaldron

1948GG said:


> Would have been nice, though. If anyone get the actual after action report on this (VERY doubtful), will make interesting reading.


Indeed.


----------



## ToddD

tarmack said:


> Working okay here on 99


rather than asking you to do the work I got off my butt and looked it up!

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/directvusa99.html

Answer ....no we dont


----------



## parkerdt

Props to the mods and owners of the site for getting it back up so quickly after being swamped. I've seen other sites go through this, and you guys did great.
I'm in for 2 years.

Dave


----------



## wheelswagz

VeniceDre said:


> There's your problem, you need a Zinwell wb68 6x8 ka/ku multiswitch or higher model. That 5x8 will not work with the new sats.


FYI, I switched out my multiswitch to the Zinwell WB68 yesterday, and my signal strengths on 103(b) went from 0-50 before Zinwell, to 85+ after Zinwell. Thanks to this site and some of its members, I have received a lot of great information here!! Thanks!!
:joy: :gott:


----------



## ShiningBengal

BSHERRIS said:


> Oh, puhleeeze, this bird has been in engineering mode for two weeks or better as of this morning. This means that select technicians of Directv have been able to watch and test these channels for that duration.
> 
> It doesn't take a huge leap of logic to understand that if there was a serious enough problem to delay the rollout, that they wouldn't have known about it before yesterday afternoon.
> 
> B.


How serious is "serious enough?"

How many rocket launches have been scuttled in the last few hours before liftoff? After all, the engineers and scientists in charge surely "must" have known something was wrong long before the launch was scuttled!

Seriously, there sure seem to be a lot of rather shallow, silly and self-absorbed people posting on this forum who honestly believe they have suffered irreparable harm because they may have to delay watching their precious new HD channels for a few more days.

Stop the whining and *****ing already! Get a life!

*IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THE NEW HD CHANNELS HAVE BEEN DELAYED! *

Go for a walk or a bike ride instead of being glued to your couch watching 70 hours a week of TV. Read a book or two. Listen to your favorite music. Your precious new HD channels will be here soon enough.


----------



## Sirshagg

azbob said:


> I am now one paid mo fo... :biggthump
> 
> :biggthump and a big thanks to DBSTalk ... been a long time reader of the site, (years) have learned a great deal, the HR20 tips and tricks was the one that pulled me in forever. Have a beer, sit back and relax. good stuff is near... QB


:joy:


----------



## smiddy

1948GG said:


> At the end of the day (well, it's almost the end of _this_ day!) I kinda thought they had maybe bitten off more than they could chew at the time schedule that seemed to be going around:
> 
> First, they had to get all those channels in at the uplink sites. Not an easy thing, although perhaps the first thing to check off the 'list.
> 
> Second, the new Mpeg4 Encoders; they decided not to go with the same company as they did for the HD locals, so the learning curve started out back at ground zero. Plus, they decided to put in a new routing system at the same time. Ouch.
> 
> Third, brand new transmission system (D10). This 'appears' to be the easiest, maybe because basically most (if not all) your customers can see what you're doing. Nothing more aggravating than have the customer looking over your shoulder while you try bringing something to life that' maybe (definitely!?) going to be *****y about it. (Been there, done that!)
> 
> Would have been nice, though. If anyone get the actual after action report on this (VERY doubtful), will make interesting reading.


Yep, well said. You must be an engineer.


----------



## Sirshagg

1948GG said:


> If anyone get the actual after action report on this (VERY doubtful), will make interesting reading.


PLEASE.


----------



## Coffey77

azbob said:


> I am now one paid mo fo... :biggthump
> 
> :biggthump and a big thanks to DBSTalk ... been a long time reader of the site, (years) have learned a great deal, the HR20 tips and tricks was the one that pulled me in forever. Have a beer, sit back and relax. good stuff is near... QB


Congratulations, Thank you, and :welcome_s to the Club.  You mentioned the Tips and Tricks and that mention is very well deserved. Milominderbinder did all of us a great service by spending the time on that. It's an excellent document and one I referr many people to.

You can always check my signature if you need the link.


----------



## Canis Lupus

Thanks to everyone for becoming DBSTalk Club Members.


----------



## LarryEH

Canis Lupus said:


> Thanks to everyone for becoming DBSTalk Club Members.


I'm in. Thanks for posting the link. More than worth it!


----------



## Sirshagg

parkerdt said:


> Props to the mods and owners of the site for getting it back up so quickly after being swamped. I've seen other sites go through this, and you guys did great.
> I'm in for 2 years.
> 
> Dave


Another double
:welcome_s :joy:


----------



## flyingtigerfan

I just ponied up as well. Very appreciative of what the site has to offer even if I'm only an occasional poster.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

ShiningBengal said:


> How serious is "serious enough?"
> 
> How many rocket launches have been scuttled in the last few hours before liftoff? After all, the engineers and scientists in charge surely "must" have known something was wrong long before the launch was scuttled!
> 
> Seriously, there sure seem to be a lot of rather shallow, silly and self-absorbed people posting on this forum who honestly believe they have suffered irreparable harm because they may have to delay watching their precious new HD channels for a few more days.
> 
> Stop the whining and *****ing already! Get a life!
> 
> *IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THE NEW HD CHANNELS HAVE BEEN DELAYED! *
> 
> Go for a walk or a bike ride instead of being glued to your couch watching 70 hours a week of TV. Read a book or two. Listen to your favorite music. Your precious new HD channels will be here soon enough.


+1


----------



## Sirshagg

LarryEH said:


> I'm in. Thanks for posting the link. More than worth it!


:joy:


----------



## Sirshagg

flyingtigerfan said:


> I just ponied up as well. Very appreciative of what the site has to offer even if I'm only an occasional poster.


:joy:


----------



## bnglbill

Sirshagg said:


> See here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62299 for how to do it with D10


Thanks, it's a shame dbstalk was down today, I could have used this info before I fished that cable through the wall. anyway, it's done and I'm ready for the new channels, whenever they may arrive.


----------



## Howie

I've been lurking here for a year now, so I figured it was about time for me to become a member. Great site.


----------



## nevea2be

flyingtigerfan said:


> I just ponied up as well. Very appreciative of what the site has to offer even if I'm only an occasional poster.


I joined up too. Don't post much but I do enjoy reading up on what's going on in Direct TV land.


----------



## Sirshagg

Howie said:


> I've been lurking here for a year now, so I figured it was about time for me to become a member. Great site.


:joy:


----------



## dcben

LameLefty said:


> No new TLE the last time I checked (a minute ago). Spaceway 2 has had two updates since the day D10's was updated, and Spaceway 1 has had 1 update. But nothing new for D10.
> 
> Be that as it may, I expect any new TLE will merely show a tiny change in position and a reduced eccentricity and inclination as the vehicle settles into it's operational slot.


New TLE out now. Inclination down. Rev/da indicates we may be drifting very slowly back WEST, but nothing to indicate any problems with the bird.

Ben


----------



## Sirshagg

nevea2be said:


> I joined up too. Don't post much but I do enjoy reading up on what's going on in Direct TV land.


:joy:


----------



## techrep

JLF said:


> Speaking of the Eagle, I haven's seen him around (or have I just missed him? Who has time to read 1000 posts a day?)


I do.  I am truing to catch up as we speak (I mean type)


----------



## azbob

nevea2be said:


> I joined up too. Don't post much but I do enjoy reading up on what's going on in Direct TV land.


wow, what a trend we have going here!! awsome... and again. great job in getting the site backup... i assume like me many of us went out in web land and popped up on other forums... well, i like our little corner of the web better than any of the others i visited today... generally good, friendly atomsphere... generaly... heh heh heh...


----------



## donshan

Dolly said:


> I was reporting what a person at D said about the HD problem. I asked while I was on the phone about the HR20 being bad. I thought this thread was for information which I thought I reported very carefully. All the rest of you are reporting your information, but I can't report mine? Or is it because that isn't the information you want to hear? Get over it! I could have reported some more things he said, but everyone would really blow up over that.


I got some information out of your original post so thank you for sharing it.



> because the man I was talking to said he THOUGHT it was a software problem with D10. He said they were trying to work on it,


 I have been concerned about the software complexity of the HD turn on for some time. See my Sept 17 post question about accounts and HD activation:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1123370&postcount=4570

Early this morning in the chat room as this "HD no show" was developing someone posted about the delay. I posted a question back asking about a possible bug in the software to activate our receivers. The chat reply came back that the csr had said it was a software issue in activating the HD channels and they were working on it- same as your story. One csr report by itself does not mean much, but as this thread has evolved there is considerable evidence now that the delay is related to customer accounts, and activating their receivers with the correct HD channels for each subscription package. *Your post helped me connect some more dots. 
*
The last thing D* wants is a million unhappy HD subscribers calling customer service because they didn't get the right HD channels when they turn them on. With some 16 million subs they have to use software to scan accounts- to do each account manually would cause even more errors. I suspect that they are double checking now. I would rather wait for them to do it right now than end up on the phone with an hour+ wait in a customer service queue to get my HD channel lineup corrected.:nono:


----------



## gdn

leww37334 said:


> Wow, now we are going after Dolly, who is one of the most polite well mannered people on this site, people here must be really upset.


I'm not going after anyone and I'm not really upset - I've been very patient during all of this and realize that absolutely no one at D* has promised me anthing about these new HD channels and it isn't the end of September and it isn't the end of the year so I keep waiting, trying to keep up with these crazy threads searching for information.

My point and 3 or 4 of you want to ignore it is that she said she doesn't want to start anymore rumors - then continues to post information she isn't 100% sure of herself. If you are here just for the straight information then don't post anything not to do with the thread from a verifiable source. Of course that means that only one or two - maybe three people would ever post here until the new channels are on the air.

If you think I'm attacking Dolly - I'll apologize - but again if you don't want to start rumors - don't post the information you can't be 100% verifiably sure about. Unfortunately about 98% of the information in this thread is just rumor or not related.

We all just want the same thing here - nice new HD channels from the provider we've chosen. For those that don't like the wait and think that D* isn't be honest - let them pack their bags and find a new provider. It's all pretty simple.


----------



## Hdhead

I anted up too. Great site, very well run!


----------



## syphix

With all the excitement, anticipation and frustration, there's a few shining posts on this forum and others that make me smile and realize...it's only TV.

From AVSForum:


> *Originally Posted by CPanther95*
> 
> D*: > Hello, Hello........We're having a minor issue with one of our new satellites.
> 
> Boeing:> For assistance in English, Press 1..............
> > While you're waiting, we have some things for you to try. First, cut power to the satellite, wait 15 seconds and power it back up.
> > Did that help? If YES, thanks for calling, if NO press 0 and our next representative will assist you shortly.


Followed shortly by:


> *Originally Posted by tim99*
> 
> Insiders Tip: At the voice prompt, say 'Cancel satellite'.
> 
> Gets you right in to Boeing customer retention.


----------



## spoonman

azbob said:


> wow, what a trend we have going here!! awsome... and again. great job in getting the site backup... i assume like me many of us went out in web land and popped up on other forums... well, i like our little corner of the web better than any of the others i visited today... generally good, friendly atomsphere... generaly... heh heh heh...


Yes! Its always a little weird being on those other sites :lol:


----------



## mhking

I know you wanted everyone to sit down and take a break, but whoa! What a way to do it!

Enough of that -- back to the grind. I've still got the 7:00 newscast to finish working on.


----------



## Sirshagg

Hdhead said:


> I anted up too. Great site, very well run!


:joy:


----------



## dogs31

syphix said:


> With all the excitement, anticipation and frustration, there's a few shining posts on this forum and others that make me smile and realize...it's only TV.
> 
> From AVSForum:
> 
> Followed shortly by:


Press 2 to have Criss Angel make the satellite disappear


----------



## ghostdog

chrisexv6 said:


> Im now a paying member......you guys getting the server back up in the same day as everyone hitting it to complain, impressive. Hope my small payment can help out some.
> 
> You guys have deserved it for a long while, I just never did the pay thing. Sorry it took so long. Wish I could send you some beer, Lord knows you'll need it after today!
> 
> -Chris


Ditto!


----------



## mhking

ghostdog said:


> Ditto!


I've been posting a long time and never supported -- I've been very impressed the past few days with DBS Talk, and finding I'm using it more and more.

In general, I find that I pay for very little content on the internet; so little content is worth paying for. But this is definitely worth my pittance. Thanks so much for creating it.....:biggthump


----------



## Sirshagg

ghostdog said:


> Ditto!


It's funny how a litte downtime gets so many of us to realize that the site is worth ponying up the few bucks for membership. I joined a while back for exacly the same reason.

Thank you everyone! :joy: and espeecially thank you to the admins / mods here. I :heart: this site - nothing else even comes close.

fundraising tip: Plan a server crash every quarter or so. :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

mhking said:


> I've been posting a long time and never supported -- I've been very impressed the past few days with DBS Talk, and finding I'm using it more and more.
> 
> In general, I find that I pay for very little content on the internet; so little content is worth paying for. But this is definitely worth my pittance. Thanks so much for creating it.....:biggthump


:joy:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

New DBS Talk Members - be sure to check out The Watercooler!


----------



## RoundRockJohn

oakwcj said:


> At least D10 is right where it should be, inclination is very low, and the orbit is nearly circular.


That looks pretty dialed in, maybe they've given up the wobble it around until something breaks free idea.


----------



## Mixer

Ok, so tomorrow for sure.....right?


----------



## timmac

ok, where are the dudes that were taking off from work today? haha

where is the cat that set his coffee pot to start brewing at 5:15 in the morning? hahahaha


----------



## Hdhead

Sirshagg said:


> fundraising tip: Plan a server crash every quarter or so. :lol:


Now we know the real reason. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron

Mixer said:


> Ok, so tomorrow for sure.....right?


Oh, undoubtedly.


----------



## bwaldron

Hdhead said:


> Now we know the real reason. :lol:


Absence makes the heart grow fonder...


----------



## azbob

bwaldron said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder...


I thought that too... then she came back,,, if only 25 bucks would have gotten rid if her...


----------



## bwaldron

azbob said:


> I thought that too... then she came back,,, if only 25 bucks would have gotten rid if her...


----------



## John4924

wilbur_the_goose said:


> New DBS Talk Members - be sure to check out The Watercooler!


OK wilbur...just signed up for 2 years! Love this site and have learned so much here 

So, just where is this "watercooler"

Cheers,
John


----------



## Sirshagg

John4924 said:


> OK wilbur...just signed up for 2 years! Love this site and have learned so much here
> 
> So, just where is this "watercooler"
> 
> Cheers,
> John


:joy:
http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=96


----------



## timmac

I just got off the phone with a CSR, that is a Customer Service Representative, for those who dont know and she said that they have received from coorporate a script to follow if anyone is asking for the HD date turn on. This is the script....


We are sorry for the delay in our new HD programming. We are resolving a few minor issues but plan on delivering over 70 national HD channels over the next few months. D* is the undisputed national HD leader with more subscribers than any other digital broadcasting system. We appreciate your patience and look forward to your continued service. Was I able to answer all your questions today about our HD rollout, Sir/Maam?


----------



## flyingtigerfan

timmac said:


> I just got off the phone with a CSR, that is a Customer Service Representative, for those who dont know and she said that they have received from coorporate a script to follow if anyone is asking for the HD date turn on. This is the script....
> 
> We are sorry for the delay in our new HD programming. We are resolving a few minor issues but plan on delivering over 70 national HD channels over the next few months. D* is the undisputed national HD leader with more subscribers than any other digital broadcasting system. We appreciate your patience and look forward to your continued service. Was I able to answer all your questions today about our HD rollout, Sir/Maam?


lol. "No," would be my answer, "but thank you!"

The LAST thing I'm gonna do now is call D*. They might have to get some engineers to come help field all the calls, and then it'll just take longer.


----------



## Sirshagg

timmac said:


> Was I able to answer all your questions today about our HD rollout, Sir/Maam?


*NO*


----------



## computersecguy

Just a thought to the activation software glitch theory. Presumably, if they thought there was an issue with just the activation not giving enough channels, I am surprised that they didn't offer all of the channels with a broad statement of here is a free preview until ... and then reactivate the correct channels. It would seem that it could be a marketing plus and maybe sell some subscriptions to some premium channels, especially after seeing them in HD. 

Maybe the activation is the issue, but it sure seems like someone in their marketing department could have really used it to their advantage if that was in fact the issue. Or I guess it could be that the issue is even more complex than that.

speaking of which great job to the technical staff at dbstalk! quite a feat. I was watching the directv forum and noted that they were having issues but only one of the two sites was "INFORMATIVE" to their user base, now if I could just remember which one... okay you get the idea....


----------



## computersecguy

timmac said:


> I just got off the phone with a CSR, that is a Customer Service Representative, for those who dont know and she said that they have received from coorporate a script to follow if anyone is asking for the HD date turn on. This is the script....
> 
> We are sorry for the delay in our new HD programming. We are resolving a few minor issues but plan on delivering over 70 national HD channels over the next few months. D* is the undisputed national HD leader with more subscribers than any other digital broadcasting system. We appreciate your patience and look forward to your continued service. Was I able to answer all your questions today about our HD rollout, Sir/Maam?


Now that is funny... that almost made my day... :lol: :lol:


----------



## garoo

you guys made me feel guilty...so 2 years for me 2


----------



## skip22

Ok just checking to see what a few people are getting on
99b tp 1 82 the rest are 0"s
on 103 a signal ok all tps n/a
103 b tp 1-8 high 90's 9-14 high 90's 15-16 na
tp17 -97 tp22 96

Thanks


----------



## Sirshagg

garoo said:


> you guys made me feel guilty...so 2 years for me 2


Thaty was the plan. :joy:


----------



## Hdhead

garoo said:


> you guys made me feel guilty...so 2 years for me 2


The power of peer pressure. Want a toke. :lol:


----------



## azbob

Sirshagg said:


> Thaty was the plan. :joy:


OK, we got him... they always fall for that!!


----------



## wheelswagz

Hdhead said:


> The power of peer pressure. Want a toke. :lol:


La Crosse?!?!?! I thought I had the Coulee Region DBSTalk dynasty!
bummer! :grin:

We could start our own forum about Fox 25!! The leader in nothing.


----------



## dbmaven

gslater said:


> Yes. My wife and I ran an adoption program until we retired from it last Fall. We helped some of our volunteers launch a replacement organization however and we are still somewhat involved. The Avatar is Sammy, one of our 16 Greys.


Our household is blessed with a male and a female rescued grey.
I'd have more, but not enough space.....


----------



## garoo

Hdhead said:


> The power of peer pressure. Want a toke. :lol:


:alterhase


----------



## JLF

"We are currently experiencing a high volume of visitors. Please try again. Sorry for the inconvenience."

Uh-oh


----------



## Hdhead

wheelswagz said:


> La Crosse?!?!?! I thought I had the Coulee Region DBSTalk dynasty!
> bummer! :grin:


Sorry to treed on your turf. But the coulee is all mine!


----------



## dengland

I miss the ads ....


----------



## RadioCityMike

dengland said:


> I miss the ads ....


Yeah. Where are my ads?? :nono:

I joined last night and then when I could not get on the forum today I thought it was a productivity FEATURE for members because I sure got a lot of work done today.

:grin:


----------



## doo4usc

"New Talk Club Member" here...Since retirement from at&t I've been an avid viewer,set the alarm for 3am, ran to the tv and SQUAT.....Tried to get on line with you guys and double SQUAT. So I wait several hours and join up and to help pay for the NEW hardware.....


----------



## Sirshagg

doo4usc said:


> "New Talk Club Member" here...Since retirement from at&t I've been an avid viewer,set the alarm for 3am, ran to the tv and SQUAT


WOW, you are definitly more of a "tv freak" than me. I wouldn;t even think about getting up this early for this. As it is I would up waking up at 4am to find no new HD.

Anyways.... Thanks for joining :joy:


----------



## jleupen

You know...I am really starting to feel for the D* engineers that are trying to get this thing working. I'm in IT for a large company and have had some pretty stressful times over my career trying to fix something that's broken or make changes to meet a project deadlines, but they may have it even worse. I bet the pressure from Upper Management is unreal and they are working 20 hours a day to get the new HD going...


----------



## ecutchins

I'm beginning to believe it is an account activation issue that has caused the delay. I've come to this conclusion based on the wide variety of activation activity. I think all of us already had HD Access so why did it have to be taken off and then readded? The only activity that I've seen on my account was the Sports HD. I have Plus HD DVR with Starz and the Sportz Pak. I have not seen the HD Access change or the Starz HD change on my account. D* also has to consider the receivers that can't receive HD. So there might be two of all the premium services now; one for HD and one for SD. So I'm guessing the software problem is in the Activation/Billing system and this could take a couple of days to fix because the system has to be modified and tested to make sure it sets things correctly.

But it could just be a pregnant program; you know one that is missing a period.

My .02


----------



## bjdraw

Does anyone know what channel 570 is?
A poster on Engadget HD that claims to be able to see the new HD channels says he does.
http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/1...re-directvs-hd-channels-are/comments/7682762/

Just checking to see if he is pulling my leg.


----------



## LameLefty

skip22 said:


> Ok just checking to see what a few people are getting on
> 99b tp 1 82 the rest are 0"s


Skip - 99(b) show signals coming from Spaceway 2. These are all spotbeamed local HD channels. Some markets get HD locals from there, others from the Spaceway 1 satellite which shows on the 103(a) satellite signal test page. Whether or not you receive signals on particular transponders depends on whether you are in one of those markets or close enough to receive spotbeams aimed at geographically close areas.


----------



## MichaelP

I don't know if anyone has seen D*'s HDTV page yet, but they've updated it: 
http://www.directv.com:80/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008

It says "They're coming" and "many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October."


----------



## FlyBono24

timmac said:


> I just got off the phone with a CSR, that is a Customer Service Representative, for those who dont know and she said that they have received from coorporate a script to follow if anyone is asking for the HD date turn on. This is the script....
> 
> We are sorry for the delay in our new HD programming. We are resolving a few minor issues but plan on delivering over 70 national HD channels over the next few months. D* is the undisputed national HD leader with more subscribers than any other digital broadcasting system. We appreciate your patience and look forward to your continued service. Was I able to answer all your questions today about our HD rollout, Sir/Maam?


So they consider themselves the "national HD leader" by their number of *subscribers*? Not the actual *number of HD channels*?

****ing company just loves twisting words, don't they?  :nono2:


----------



## tpm1999

FlyBono24 said:


> So they consider themselves the "national HD leader" by their number of *subscribers*? Not the actual *number of HD channels*?
> 
> ****ing company just loves twisting words, don't they?  :nono2:


In Directv's world of lies, D10 isnt needed to be an HD leader. Heck, Dish even launched more HD today....hmmm...

If Directv is an HD leader, then I might as well crown myself that too...

tpm1999...HD Leader!!! Bow before my lack of HD channels!


----------



## Sirshagg

FlyBono24 said:


> So they consider themselves the "national HD leader" by their number of *subscribers*? Not the actual *number of HD channels*?
> 
> ****ing company just loves twisting words, don't they?  :nono2:


Well in all fairness it's not just them. Pretty much everyone / every company does this spin BS.


----------



## smiddy

wilbur_the_goose said:


> New DBS Talk Members - be sure to check out The Watercooler!


The Watercooler?


----------



## jleupen

smiddy said:


> The Watercooler?


Watercooler is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## deraz

smiddy said:


> The Watercooler?


Back in the good ole days, Nick would even have dancing girls waiting for you in the Watercooler.

The Watercooler used to have a different name, but the name escapes me.


----------



## Paul A

Wow, this thread does move quickly. I've been in meetings all day and this is the first time I've been able to log in.

I did the stupid thing and woke up at 3AM (west coasty) to find a non-event.

Then I tried to log in earlier and the server was down.

What's the latest date. Is D* commiting to any date or is it when it happens it happens? I don't know what to believe anymore and it's a shame they are having problems. 

Paul


----------



## 01ragtop

This is a bummer.

I had to miss work today because I got brained right above the temple when a 1/2" pipe snapped back on me. doc said "mild Concussion" no biggie I'm thinking HD goes live anyways. Now I got no HD, a mild Concussion, and I got to work Sat to make up for it....ain't life grand!!!

Sometimes you just gotta laugh.


----------



## Juppers

Does anyone who has the Starz HD charges and such have the premiere package? Or is it only the lower packages getting those bill addons? I ask because I still son't have anything like that on my recent activity page and was wondering if there is a pattern.


----------



## Halr

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD

an indication of a tapered rollout?


----------



## Meglos

01ragtop said:


> This is a bummer.
> 
> I had to miss work today because I got brained right above the temple when a 1/2" pipe snapped back on me. doc said "mild Concussion" no biggie I'm thinking HD goes live anyways. Now I got no HD, a mild Concussion, and I got to work Sat to make up for it....ain't life grand!!!
> 
> Sometimes you just gotta laugh.


Well, by Murphy's Law, then, we now know that it's going to be Saturday that the new HD channels go live. Thanks!


----------



## say-what

Juppers said:


> Does anyone who has the Starz HD charges and such have the premiere package? Or is it only the lower packages getting those bill addons? I ask because I still son't have anything like that on my recent activity page and was wondering if there is a pattern.


Have Premier and I got a $0 charge for Starz, Cinemax and Sports along with the HD Access add/remove on 9/17. From what I understand, they're still adding these items to people's accounts.


----------



## 01ragtop

Meglos said:


> Well, by Murphy's Law, then, we now know that it's going to be Saturday that the new HD channels go live. Thanks!


YEP!! My thoughts exactlly


----------



## dshu82

I have Premier. Starz HD was added, then removed back on the 12th.


----------



## syphix

Halr said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD
> 
> an indication of a tapered rollout?


oooh...they changed that a bit....


----------



## Herdfan

OK, we need HD NOW! Since the Reds/Cubs game was blacked out on ESPNHD, I went looking in the 600's for it and the Golf Channel was showing the Natalie Gulbis Show. Forget Giada or whatever her name is, we need Natalie in HD.


----------



## Hdhead

Well this is wierd, just checked my account again. Have no activity except for addition of NBC- HD. Wonder what that is all about?


----------



## smiddy

jleupen said:


> Watercooler is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24


Thanks!

Bring on the new HD channels, PLEASE!


----------



## macdawg

Ok like we say in the Navy.....This is a no sh%$tter....But I just called D*. The CSR just told me I am good to go for HD....and I should see them on OCT 1!!


----------



## mrjim

Reds/Cubs are on Channel 26 out of Chicago, Do not think any Rockford Stations are carry the feed.


----------



## Hdhead

mrjim said:


> Reds/Cubs are on Channel 26 out of Chicago, Do not think any Rockford Stations are carry the feed.


Go Brewers!


----------



## Halr

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD


----------



## martyp999

I have premier and tonight they added a zero charge to my account for Starz HD, Cinemax HD, and Sports HD


----------



## AllenE

I had not received any recent activity until today when I got the hd access charge. Later this afternoon The Starz Cinemax and Sports charges showed up. I think I am going with the rumor of this being the software delay.BTW, I have premier.


----------



## syphix

Halr said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD


Um....not that I noticed...I think that's the same link.

I just don't recall the words:

"They're coming...
The most HD channels in the known universe.
Many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October.
Up to 100 by the end of the year."

...hmm....


----------



## DCSholtis

Well I had Starz HD, Cinemax HD and Sports HD added a few days ago. Just now checked and all have been removed. Strange. I have no idea why they would remove it then re add it again. (Hopefully re-add it as I have Premier).


----------



## JLF

syphix said:


> Um....not that I noticed...I think that's the same link.
> 
> I just don't recall the words:
> 
> "They're coming...
> The most HD channels in the known universe.
> Many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October.
> Up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> ...hmm....


Used to be 'Up to 70 by the end of Sept.' wasn't it?


----------



## fkostyun

My additions were done on the 16th.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Halr said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-Film-100HD


That update to their website makes me think tommorow morning may be D day, or D- HD day

Then again I thought Sept 15th was the day, and Sept 19th was the day, now I think Sept 20th is the day.

Good grief!


----------



## AacidusX

wow, site is back up. it was fine around 6am, then went haywire hehe...


----------



## echyde

JLF said:


> Used to be 'Up to 70 by the end of Sept.' wasn't it?


I believe so. Interesting.


----------



## DaveInAtl

Coffey77 said:


> Congratulations, Thank you, and :welcome_s to the Club.  You mentioned the Tips and Tricks and that mention is very well deserved. Milominderbinder did all of us a great service by spending the time on that. It's an excellent document and one I referr many people to.
> 
> You can always check my signature if you need the link.


I just signed up for 2 years as well. Your forums are excellent and I have been hanging around here, absorbing and learning, for a while now, although I just posted here for the very first time the other day. Mama always said it was "better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."  Keep up the good work folks and I'll make a concerted effort to contribute what I can to these discussions in the future.


----------



## tpm1999

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...407-Film-100HD

More proof that Directv is a bunch of liars when HD channels dont go live this month.


----------



## Halr

they wouldn't lie to us, would they?? :grin: 

seriously, it is something to shoot for again... I am sure if they could be, they would be. A gradual rollout would be fine with me, especially when they throw out the first bone. At least then, we would be able to see some progress. A little goes a long way. It would be like Christmas.. Like a present or two a day or a couple days...
Could even be fun, in a geeky sort of way.


----------



## ltrain20

martyp999 said:


> I have premier and tonight they added a zero charge to my account for Starz HD, Cinemax HD, and Sports HD


same for me but it was this morning


----------



## echyde

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044

(September not even mentioned in this ad)


----------



## JLF

tpm1999 said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...407-Film-100HD
> 
> More proof that Directv is a bunch of liars when HD channels dont go live this month.


Unless something major happens, I can say with almost certainty that there will be new hd this month. Don't know how much or what quality. You tell the SEC you are going to do something you had better do it or send them paper work explaining to them the impact on your revenue, etc. (Investors don't much care for this!)


----------



## AacidusX

echyde said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
> 
> (September not even mentioned in this ad)


i dont believe it was ever mentioned in the HD Programing tab, but it was on the HD Overview tab


----------



## kycubsfan

Hdhead said:


> Go Brewers!


Or not.


----------



## TARDIS

martyp999 said:


> I have premier and tonight they added a zero charge to my account for Starz HD, Cinemax HD, and Sports HD


I guess they would have to add a ZERO charge b/c ZERO is what we got


----------



## Sirshagg

DaveInAtl said:


> I just signed up for 2 years as well. Your forums are excellent and I have been hanging around here, absorbing and learning, for a while now, although I just posted here for the very first time the other day. Mama always said it was "better to keep your mouth closed and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."  Keep up the good work folks and I'll make a concerted effort to contribute what I can to these discussions in the future.


This is exactly why i prefer to let the smileys do my talking
:joy: Thanks for joining and welcome.


----------



## Halr

echyde said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
> 
> (September not even mentioned in this ad)


did you look at the overview page here?

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042

that is where I saw the Sept, Oct ect. statement.


----------



## kaysersoze

TARDIS said:


> I guess they would have to add a ZERO charge b/c ZERO is what we got


Amazingly this is the exact amount you have paid for.


----------



## spyrus

breaking can be on tvpredtions.com if you want to check it out


----------



## garoo

echyde said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
> 
> (September not even mentioned in this ad)


I keep getting DNS errors? :eek2:


----------



## smiddy

Greater than 500,000 views, WOW!


----------



## garoo

:lol: :lol:


kaysersoze said:


> Amazingly this is the exact amount you have paid for.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## inothome

echyde said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
> 
> (September not even mentioned in this ad)


It says this above the pic of the channels:

"The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."

No it does not mention September, it mentions this month.


----------



## Brent04

echyde said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
> 
> (September not even mentioned in this ad)


On that page it says "By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year." So this month is September.


----------



## tpm1999

inothome said:


> It says this above the pic of the channels:
> 
> "The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> No it does not mention September, it mentions this month.


Click on HD Overview...

P.S. Stop making excuses when we do not get more HD this month. Directv lied about Sept. 19th and they are about to do it again.


----------



## echyde

inothome said:


> It says this above the pic of the channels:
> 
> "The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> No it does not mention September, it mentions this month.


I understand that, but I swear it said something different not long ago.


----------



## TARDIS

inothome said:


> It says this above the pic of the channels:
> 
> "The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> No it does not mention September, it mentions this month.


:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

echyde said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044
> 
> (September not even mentioned in this ad)


September is mentioned here on on their FAQ

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


----------



## tpm1999

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> September is mentioned here on on their FAQ
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


Is that Directv's "old" faq or "new" faq?

...According to some people, unwritten faqs are the official ones and written ones dont count. Welcome to the looking glass everyone!! :lol:


----------



## Brent04

echyde said:


> I understand that, but I swear it said something different not long ago.


Maybe you loaded the page before DirecTV made the change or you had a cached version. Looks like DirecTV just made the changes in the last hour or less.


----------



## harsh

ShiningBengal said:


> *IT DOESN'T MATTER IF THE NEW HD CHANNELS HAVE BEEN DELAYED! *


While this seems a reasonable claim, this thread having well over 7,000 posts suggests that it matters a great deal.


----------



## Koyukon

so lets say they have to update all the hd d* subs. and they couldn't do it until the sat got into the right place and started to receive signals. how long should that take?


----------



## Sirshagg

tpm1999 said:


> Click on HD Overview...
> 
> P.S. Stop making excuses when we do not get more HD this month. Directv lied about Sept. 19th and they are about to do it again.


All Directv has officially said was up to 100 by the end of the year. (Perhaps somehting about some in Sept too, but I don't recall) The trainied their CSR's that the day will be 9/19 and by all appearances that was supposed to be the day. DirecTv never went public with the 9/19 date. At the last minuter S**t happened, as it sometimes does, and the HD did not flow this morning. I'm just as disappointed as everyone else but Jeez! why say they lied when they clearly didn't.


----------



## tpm1999

Sirshagg said:


> All Directv has officially said was up to 100 by the end of the year. (Perhaps somehting about some in Sept too, but I don't recall) The trainied their CSR's that the day will be 9/19 and by all appearances that was supposed to be the day. DirecTv never went public with the 9/19 date. At the last minuter S**t happened, as it sometimes does, and the HD did not flow this morning. I'm just as disappointed as everyone else but Jeez! why say they lied when they clearly didn't.


I guess in the looking glass websites dont count...HD in september...right there on Directvs website.

What a strange world some live in.


----------



## henryld

Sirshagg said:


> All Directv has officially said was up to 100 by the end of the year. (Perhaps somehting about some in Sept too, but I don't recall) The trainied their CSR's that the day will be 9/19 and by all appearances that was supposed to be the day. DirecTv never went public with the 9/19 date. At the last minuter S**t happened, as it sometimes does, and the HD did not flow this morning. I'm just as disappointed as everyone else but Jeez! why say they lied when they clearly didn't.


Didn't some D* suit make a comment about HD being available mid september?


----------



## RadioCityMike

harsh said:


> While this seems a reasonable claim, this thread having well over 7,000 posts suggests that it matters a great deal.


No doubt it matters a great deal to the hundreds of us on this site, but with millions of subscribers, I feel that we are a bit insignificant.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Sirshagg said:


> All Directv has officially said was up to 100 by the end of the year. (Perhaps somehting about some in Sept too, but I don't recall) The trainied their CSR's that the day will be 9/19 and by all appearances that was supposed to be the day. DirecTv never went public with the 9/19 date. At the last minuter S**t happened, as it sometimes does, and the HD did not flow this morning. I'm just as disappointed as everyone else but Jeez! why say they lied when they clearly didn't.


They have said more than 70 in October! That is in black in white. They never said September 19th as launch date on their web site. Maybe 100s of CSRs said that, but my experience with their CSR's they are not the most reliable people to get info from, I think they guess and make things up, they don't impress me as a reliable source. I am guessing 19th was an internal estimate for them going online, but it was incorrect. The "There Coming" on the website to me indicates we are for sure going to get something in September, and likely by this weekend if not sooner.


----------



## Sirshagg

tpm1999 said:


> I guess in the looking glass websites dont count...HD in september...right there on Directvs website.
> 
> What a strange world some live in.


Oh, did september end at 5:59am this moring?


----------



## echyde

Brent04 said:


> Maybe you loaded the page before DirecTV made the change or you had a cached version. Looks like DirecTV just made the changes in the last hour or less.


I did have a cached version. When I went to look at it in the my cache it said something different but I clicked back and lost it. Now, I may have a faulty memory, but I believe it said something different not long ago.

As to what that means who knows. It could mean absolutely nothing. I'm certainly not going to say DirectTV lied... they wanted to launch today as much as their customers did. Stuff happens. If they could predict the future they probably wouldn't be in the satellite business.


----------



## tpm1999

henryld said:


> Didn't some D* suit make a comment about HD being available mid september?


In Bizarro world, comments made by Corporate Officers to the press do not count as official information from Directv.


----------



## kaysersoze

tpm1999 said:


> Click on HD Overview...
> 
> P.S. Stop making excuses when we do not get more HD this month. Directv lied about Sept. 19th and they are about to do it again.


When D* tries to remain vague about launch dates to avoid problems they are horrible because they are keeping us in the dark. Then when they allow their CSR's to give an "expected" date", and that changes they are crucified for lying to us. Seems to me they can not win either way.


----------



## Juppers

Lather, rinse, repeat. Any new information or posts other than random smileys expected anytime soon?


----------



## MikeR7

harsh said:


> While this seems a reasonable claim, this thread having well over 7,000 posts suggests that it matters a great deal.


I don't think it matter that much, I sure want them as soon as possible, but I think a cure for cancer matters, it's all in how you define life, and what is important in it. Entertainment when contrasted with life and death issues, does not matter. :lol:


----------



## garoo

Let's not guess a new date because I don't wantto wake up early again for something that's not verified.

If it takes a month I can wait. :grin:


----------



## Halr

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042

Well it will be nice when it happens, Sept or Oct. I know Sept was the target, but stuff happens, I agree.


----------



## Sirshagg

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> They have said more than 70 in October! That is in black in white. They never said September 19th as launch date on their web site. Maybe 100s of CSRs said that, but my experience with their CSR's they are not the most reliable people to get info from, I think they guess and make things up, they don't impress me as a reliable source. I am guessing 19th was an internal estimate for them going online, but it was incorrect. The "There Coming" on the website to me indicates we are for sure going to get something in September, and likely by this weekend if not sooner.


More likely they said up to 70, and September is not over.


----------



## cybervet

Ya know ... I am just as disappointed as the next guy that they ain't lit up today.

But ...

I did tell myself today that D* is doing something just a little more complex than tuning up a 1966 Buick (my first car). I think we would be even more upset if they came on line and had a poor picture or intermittent dropouts. I could only guess at the uproar if that would happen.

Lets all grit our teeth and offer our support. If I were D*, I think I'd slow down after all the flaming "liars" comments.

More HD soon please ...


----------



## tpm1999

"All Directv has officially said was up to 100 by the end of the year"

And that is the truth for some here, so keep drinking the cool-aid.


----------



## FlyBono24

syphix said:


> Um....not that I noticed...I think that's the same link.
> 
> I just don't recall the words:
> 
> "They're coming...
> The most HD channels in the known universe.
> Many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October.
> Up to 100 by the end of the year."
> 
> ...hmm....


A few days before October 1st I bet they take that down. 

When October rolls around we'll have NO new HD channels, and all the fanboys on here will say "They never promised we'd have them in September".


----------



## jeffman

AllenE said:


> I had not received any recent activity until today when I got the hd access charge. Later this afternoon The Starz Cinemax and Sports charges showed up. I think I am going with the rumor of this being the software delay.BTW, I have premier.


Same here, but I got the charges on the 14th. And I got the phone call about BBC's last week.
I think the speculation about a software issue is probably closer to home. From what I've read in the ever so accurate must be fact posts, it's seems that the content is ready to go. I mean there are peeps out there with "engineering/test" cards and they can see the channels or at least see them in the guide. The bigger issue seems to be how do we authorize ~16 million subscribers' (that's a rough estimate) accounts to receive the new content. Obviously some genius in IT came up with the idea of just removing and re-adding that programming tiers. Now I know some of us IT nerds can attest that just removing and re-applying attributes doesn't always work. I see some new employment opportunities at D* in the near future, lol! Hardware Issue - give it a couple days, its either going to work or it's broken. Software Issue - could take days, weeks, months, years; a complete software re-write, ouch!
Remember, this is just my opinion. I have no authority here whatsoever. Feel free to chew that one up and give me a message board beat down!


----------



## MikeR7

tpm1999 said:


> "All Directv has officially said was up to 100 by the end of the year"
> 
> And that is the truth for some here, so keep drinking the cool-aid.


I think it is halarious that when someone really wants to take a deep serious cut at someone they accuse them of drinking the kool-aid or being a fan boy. OMG - such a deep cut.:lol:


----------



## FlyBono24

JLF said:


> Used to be 'Up to 70 by the end of Sept.' wasn't it?


Typical, they keep changing their story. :nono2: :nono2:

Next it will be "Up to *100* channels by the end of December!" and we'll wait and wait and wait... then they'll change it to "Up to *125* new channels by the end of January 2008!!".. and meanwhile there will STILL be no new channels at all.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

Sirshagg said:


> More likely they said up to 70, and September is not over.


Here's a screen capture from their web site, it clearly says MORE than 70 in october.


----------



## techrep

RadioCityMike said:


> No doubt it matters a great deal to the hundreds of us on this site, but with millions of subscribers, I feel that we are a bit insignificant.


YOUR D**N RIGHT IT MATTERS TO ME!...............wait.....what are we talking about?:hurah:


----------



## tpm1999

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Here's a screen capture from their web site, it clearly says MORE than 70 in october.


Keep that picture safe... It will soon be ignored by almost all here.


----------



## kaysersoze

MikeR7 said:


> I don't think it matter that much, I sure want them as soon as possible, but I think a cure for cancer matters, it's all in how you define life, and what is important in it. Entertainment when contrasted with life and death issues, does not matter. :lol:


Come on Mike to think in this way would require perspective, and that is the last thing you would find here today.


----------



## syphix

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Here's a screen capture from their web site, it clearly says MORE than 70 in october.


(psst....it says "over"....not "more"...)


----------



## garoo

I can't get 2 directv.com ....is the site down?


----------



## Sirshagg

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> Here's a screen capture from their web site, it clearly says MORE than 70 in october.


That went up today and you are correct it does state more than 70 in October. But october has not even started so how could you call this a lie today.


----------



## jrodfoo

wow, people are so uptight. 

*drinks more kool-aid*


----------



## FlyBono24

tpm1999 said:


> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global...407-Film-100HD
> 
> More proof that Directv is a bunch of liars when HD channels dont go live this month.


Well I got a screenshot so we can call them on it when they change their website and try to deny it:


----------



## henryld

MikeR7 said:


> I don't think it matter that much, I sure want them as soon as possible, but I think a cure for cancer matters, it's all in how you define life, and what is important in it. Entertainment when contrasted with life and death issues, does not matter. :lol:


We could get very philosophical about this and discuss quality of life issues about sustaining and extending life where stress and anxiety avoidance are involved but I don't know enough about it so forget it.


----------



## BayernFan

Direct TV must have a huge black eye over this entire episode. They have Fox/BTN advertising that all but three of their Big Ten Football Games are in HD and they are in tough negotiations with Comcast and TWC over those cable companies picking them up. And they can't deliver on their promise for HD (I wonder if DISH is broadcasting the games in HD), even though they are all owned by the same group. I'm sure the Fox/BTN execs are PO'd.

And all the while this satellite is taking FOOOOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVER to "park" itself. And now that it is apparently where it needs to be (took long enough!! C'mon!!!), they still can't get the thing working properly.

And then they let their people tell customers and they put out rumors that today is the day, and.....

THUD.

I bet (hope) that there are a boatload of DTV geeks spending all nighters at this point trying to get this thing fixed, whatever the problem is.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

syphix said:


> (psst....it says "over"....not "more"...)


:hurah:


----------



## Sirshagg

tpm1999 said:


> Keep that picture safe... It will soon be ignored by almost all here.


I hope someone does have a picture of what is was before. I'm not looking to defend D*. I just would like to be sure that they only get bashed for things when they deserver it. Then when they do deserve it I'll be right there throwing stones with the rest of ya.


----------



## tpm1999

All of these pictures have to be fake or unofficial!! HD is live when directv wants it to, not when they said it would!!


----------



## jeffman

FlyBono24 said:


> Well I got a screenshot so we can call them on it when they change their website and try to deny it:


Yes, but they will say they dont support Vista and Firefox!


----------



## JOtteman

I have been swept up by the tide of new club members and have sprung for the two years as well.

Jay


----------



## MikeR7

garoo said:


> I can't get 2 directv.com ....is the site down?


Nope I just got in and checked my recent activity and there was more than was there before:

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8046 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8046 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8046 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8046 HD Access $-3.66 $-0.18 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8046 HD Access $3.66 $0.18

Just the HD access was there when I checked this afternoon. Progress, we are making progress here boys!:lol:


----------



## henryld

jeffman said:


> Same here, but I got the charges on the 14th. And I got the phone call about BBC's last week.
> I think the speculation about a software issue is probably closer to home. From what I've read in the ever so accurate must be fact posts, it's seems that the content is ready to go. I mean there are peeps out there with "engineering/test" cards and they can see the channels or at least see them in the guide. The bigger issue seems to be how do we authorize ~16 million subscribers' (that's a rough estimate) accounts to receive the new content. Obviously some genius in IT came up with the idea of just removing and re-adding that programming tiers. Now I know some of us IT nerds can attest that just removing and re-applying attributes doesn't always work. I see some new employment opportunities at D* in the near future, lol! Hardware Issue - give it a couple days, its either going to work or it's broken. Software Issue - could take days, weeks, months, years; a complete software re-write, ouch!
> Remember, this is just my opinion. I have no authority here whatsoever. Feel free to chew that one up and give me a message board beat down!


+1


----------



## MikeR7

Doesn't anyone care about the pennant races on TV tonight? They are in HD!:lol:


----------



## garoo

:welcome_s


JOtteman said:


> I have been swept up by the tide of new club members and have sprung for the two years as well.
> 
> Jay


----------



## Sirshagg

JOtteman said:


> I have been swept up by the tide of new club members and have sprung for the two years as well.
> 
> Jay


You ROCK!!!
:joy:


----------



## syphix

FlyBono24 said:


> Well I got a screenshot so we can call them on it when they change their website and try to deny it:
> [IMAGE REMOVED BECAUSE IT'S INSANELY LARGE]


Here's the _real_ problem, FlyBono24:








It's MOSTLY SUNNY and 68°, and you're inside surfing on the internet fighting about TELEVISION!!


----------



## John4924

JOtteman said:


> I have been swept up by the tide of new club members and have sprung for the two years as well.
> 
> Jay


Welcome! and same here...I signed up for 2 years today myself!


----------



## DufferEA

With all the new menbers joining, Maybe they can get a bigger server for when the HD channels come online:balloons:


----------



## upnorth

harsh said:


> While this seems a reasonable claim, this thread having well over 7,000 posts suggests that it matters a great deal.


Oh that says alot as half the posts in this thread were off topic and the other half were posted by the same 100 posters.


----------



## smiddy

The most HD channels in the known universe?

I want them now, HD ME!


----------



## garoo

DufferEA said:


> With all the new menbers joining, Maybe they can get a bigger server for when the HD channels come online:balloons:


when they come online i bet noone will be here...we'll be watching HDTV.


----------



## lman

garoo said:


> when they come online i bet noone will be here...we'll be watching HDTV.


Until the prices increase.


----------



## machavez00

FlyBono24 said:


> Well I got a screenshot so we can call them on it when they change their website and try to deny it:


already changed
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-CustFilm-100HD


----------



## syphix

Hmmm...not here...that looks like the OLD graphic, though...


...hmmmm....was it REALLY ever "by the end of September, 70 channels...blah blah blah"?? Or are we just all remembering wrong??


----------



## John4924

Check out this thread over at the watercooler...

now up to 50,000 members! WOW! 

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=38733

Great to be a part of this! Looking forward to more members signing up! 

Cheers,
John


----------



## tedrocole

So here's a stupid question... when the "switch is flipped" will we have to reset our boxes to get the new channels... and does it need to be in touch with a phone line?


----------



## John4924

tedrocole said:


> So here's a stupid question... when the "switch is flipped" will we have to reset our boxes to get the new channels... and does it need to be in touch with a phone line?


They should just appear in your guide....and no phone line needed!


----------



## compnurd

tedrocole said:


> So here's a stupid question... when the "switch is flipped" will we have to reset our boxes to get the new channels... and does it need to be in touch with a phone line?


The D* bunny will come and reset the box


----------



## tedrocole

Here's the thing about the DTV website... it says "this month"... that would be September... there is no way around that.


----------



## syphix

The old site's text:









I found this in my work's PC's cache (simply told Firefox to "Work Offline", then surfed to DirecTV's site)...I have no idea what the date of it is, but I believe it's from earlier today or yesterday...

Notice: NO MENTION OF "END OF SEPTEMBER".


----------



## tedrocole

John4924 said:


> They should just appear in your guide....and no phone line needed!


Much appreciated John...:lol:


----------



## DufferEA

tedrocole said:


> So here's a stupid question... when the "switch is flipped" will we have to reset our boxes to get the new channels... and does it need to be in touch with a phone line?


There are no stupid questions:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## jeffman

tedrocole said:


> ... there is no way around that.


I'm trying to find a way around your avatar.


----------



## cnmsales

tpm1999 said:


> All of these pictures have to be fake or unofficial!! HD is live when directv wants it to, not when they said it would!!


Seems to me your just the type of person who enjoys hearing themself BI*&CH. Just so you know you have the power to vote on who has the better product. If your that put off with D* then maybe you should go jump on board with E*. i hear there VOOM satellite has plenty of BW left.


----------



## John4924

tedrocole said:


> Here's the thing about the DTV website... it says "this month"... that would be September... there is no way around that.


depends on their meaning of "this" :lol:


----------



## tpm1999

tedrocole said:


> Here's the thing about the DTV website... it says "this month"... that would be September... there is no way around that.


True...

But back to your previous post. You will not have to reset your box. The HD channels will appear in your guide (you may have to add them to your custom channel list if u use one) and you can then select them.

Me, I am pretty sure directv will not have any new HD channels this month. Fool me once, shame on you...


----------



## 66stang351

tedrocole said:


> So here's a stupid question... when the "switch is flipped" will we have to reset our boxes to get the new channels... and does it need to be in touch with a phone line?


Nothing needed, from your point of view it should be seemless. Just make sure you have view all channels in your guide so you can see them.


----------



## tpm1999

cnmsales said:


> Seems to me your just the type of person who enjoys hearing themself BI*&CH. Just so you know you have the power to vote on who has the better product. If your that put off with D* then maybe you should go jump on board with E*. i hear there VOOM satellite has plenty of BW left.


Love it or leave it!! Great argument! You win!


----------



## tedrocole

DufferEA said:


> There are no stupid questions:nono2: :nono2:


Thanks for the support Duffer...


----------



## DufferEA

tedrocole said:


> Thanks for the support Duffer...


If you don't ask... you wont get an answer


----------



## LameLefty

tpm1999 said:


> Love it or leave it!! Great argument! You win!


Since when did this thread become your own personal troll-fest? You've made your position clear. What more do you want beside to keep hearing yourself *****?


----------



## garoo

Anyone heard from Earl?


----------



## chiplatham

FlyBono24 said:


> I swear some of these idiots probably work for D*'s marketing department...


right...nobody really likes dtv anyway....all the positive dtv post here are all dtv employees...yeah...that's the ticket....and 7 people really shot jfk.

tell you what i swear...there are idiots on here that actually want dtv to fail just so they can ***** some more.


----------



## smiddy

garoo said:


> Anyone heard from Earl?


Nope...


----------



## 01ragtop

Just got off the phone with both CSR and Tech. Both told me that it was originally set for today, but for some unknown reason it did not launch, and that now instead of several channels all at once it will more than likely be a few here and there until the end of the year. I wonder if flipping the switch on everything all at once was problematic, and so they scrapped the launch...doesn't seem to make sense.


----------



## garoo

chiplatham said:


> right...nobody really likes dtv anyway....all the positive dtv post here are all dtv employees...yeah...that's the ticket....and 7 people really shot jfk.
> 
> tell you what i swear...there are idiots on here that actually want dtv to fail just so they can ***** some more.


maybe it was D10 on the grassy knoll?


----------



## LameLefty

garoo said:


> Anyone heard from Earl?


Not since this morning when he posted and said he'd be out of the loop most of today.


----------



## DufferEA

garoo.... Where are those keys:grin:


----------



## tpm1999

LameLefty said:


> Since when did this thread become your own personal troll-fest? You've made your position clear. What more do you want beside to keep hearing yourself *****?


Wow...swear words being used now.

Let's bring this back on topic please!


----------



## garoo

DufferEA said:


> garoo.... Where are those keys:grin:


maybe i'll bring them in "soon"


----------



## LameLefty

tpm1999 said:


> Wow...swear words being used now.
> 
> Let's bring this back on topic please!


Sorry, but your attention-seeking behavior is really too much. You've polluted this thread for far too long from my perspective.

Have fun in my "Ignore" list.


----------



## smiddy

tpm1999 said:


> Wow...swear words being used now.
> 
> Let's bring this back on topic please!


Where is the adult supervision when you need it?


----------



## syphix

Okay...back to topic...(it seems my screenshot was forgotten..)

This is out of my work's PC's cache from (I believe) yesterday:









I see NOTHING about "end of September" on there...


----------



## tpm1999

Since no one wants to bring this back on topic...

How many new HD channels will Directv bring online in September?

My guess 0-3


----------



## jeffman

smiddy said:


> Where is the adult supervision when you need it?


I think D* might become the new swear word. Just like Munson!


----------



## sadude39

finally decided to get more involved with this forum and join the DBSTalk Club. Mainly been lurking and reading and learning. You guys are great. I felt the least I could do is join for 2 years. After the site went down today, I knew it was the thing to do.


----------



## Sirshagg

tpm1999 said:


> Since no one wants to bring this back on topic...
> 
> How many new HD channels will Directv bring online in September?
> 
> My guess 0-3


20-30


----------



## tpm1999

Sirshagg said:


> 20-30


Possible...would that be around 2-3 transponders then?


----------



## 01ragtop

Tech rep just told me a few here and there until they are all up. No numbers seem to have been promised for Sept. However, the FAQ, and other pages on their site indicate that they will start to roll them out this month.


----------



## fhedrick

Does anyone honestly believe that Directv didn't want to launch today? Do you think they wanted all this bashing? They have done a good job with high definition and will continue to be the best. Let's give them some slack.


----------



## Sirshagg

sadude39 said:


> finally decided to get more involved with this forum and join the DBSTalk Club. Mainly been lurking and reading and learning. You guys are great. I felt the least I could do is join for 2 years. After the site went down today, I knew it was the thing to do.


Hey guys, check it out, We hooked another sucker with that server downtime. Just kidding. Welcome aboard. :joy:


----------



## gslater

Haven't heard from Earl but BSchneider posted over at avsforum earlier (while DBSTalk was down). I asked about the "Magnitude" of the problem - if it was looking like days or weeks and he indicated that it was more along the lines of a few days to correct.

This is not a prognostication! It very well may take more or less time than that and there is always the chance that something else could come up as well but that was the word earlier. I'm hoping for HD by this weekend but I'm not pinning my life on it. If it doesn't happen then, I'll just wait until it does. I really believe they want this at least as badly as we do. They want to be able to say they are the HD leader and really have it mean something.


----------



## garoo

syphix said:


> Okay...back to topic...(it seems my screenshot was forgotten..)
> 
> This is out of my work's PC's cache from (I believe) yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see NOTHING about "end of September" on there...


so they must have added Sept today? That sounds good if so?


----------



## DufferEA

Why all the doomsdayers?
We will have the HD's from D10 at one point.
DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF


----------



## loudo

BayernFan said:


> Direct TV must have a huge black eye over this entire episode.


Maybe in the eyes of a person new to satellite or cable. But for those of us who have been around the electronics and communications industry for years, it is normal, and not a big issue. I have seen to many times when companies have put products out to early, before they fully have the bugs out of it and then there is a big consumer out cry, a lot worse than the few people here.

I remember back the the C-Band days we were told the 4DTV digital receiver was coming out. We waited months after the original estimated release date for them to come out.

Many time in the electronics world products are scheduled to come out and are way behind schedule. How many delays have there been on the release of the newer HD game consoles? How many delays have there been to the Space Shuttles over the years, for technical problems?

Where I used to live the cable company told us we would have fiber installed 4 years ago. To this date there is none.

When you see release dates they are estimated and are subject to change. I am sure that D* was planning to light up new channels on the 19th, but if they lit them up with issues, they know they would have to listen to a lot more people than the few whining on here. I know my feelings and I am sure others feel the same. "D* take your time so we have a good product on the initial release".


----------



## mrrydogg

syphix said:


> Okay...back to topic...(it seems my screenshot was forgotten..)
> 
> This is out of my work's PC's cache from (I believe) yesterday:
> 
> I see NOTHING about "end of September" on there...


Nice screen shot, but check the link that says...."HD programming" and you will see....
_
"The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."_


----------



## mrrydogg

mrrydogg said:


> Nice screen shot, but check the link that says...."HD programming" and you will see....
> _
> "The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."_


We are not imagining things!


----------



## Sirshagg

fhedrick said:


> Does anyone honestly believe that Directv didn't want to launch today? Do you think they wanted all this bashing? They have done a good job with high definition and will continue to be the best. Let's give them some slack.


I'm absolutly convinced that this whole D10 thing is an elaborate insurance scam and they have never had any intention of delivering more HD.

Step 1 - fake a lauch. 
Step 2 - pretend like you are testing and movingthe sat into orbit. 
Step 3 - Make like there are now problems with the sat and that it is worthless.
Step 4 - Collect insurance $$$
Step 5 - laugh at all the fools who actually believed your story

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## realracer2

syphix said:


> Okay...back to topic...(it seems my screenshot was forgotten..)
> 
> This is out of my work's PC's cache from (I believe) yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see NOTHING about "end of September" on there...


If you clicked on the FAQ's on that page, it says HD channels will be starting by the end of September.


----------



## gslater

loudo said:


> Maybe in the eyes of a person new to satellite or cable. But for those of us who have been around the electronics and communications industry for years, it is normal, and not a big issue. I have seen to many times when companies have put products out to early, before they fully have the bugs out of it and then there is a big consumer out cry, a lot worse than the few people here.
> 
> I remember back the the C-Band days we were told the 4DTV digital receiver was coming out. We waited months after the original estimated release date for them to come out.
> 
> Many time in the electronics world products are scheduled to come out and are way behind schedule. How many delays have there been on the release of the newer HD game consoles? How many delays have there been to the Space Shuttles over the years, for technical problems?
> 
> Where I used to live the cable company told us we would have fiber installed 4 years ago. To this date there is none.
> 
> When you see release dates they are estimated and are subject to change. I am sure that D* was planning to light up new channels on the 19th, but if they lit them up with issues, they know they would have to listen to a lot more people than the few whining on here. I know my feelings and I am sure others feel the same. "D* take your time so we have a good product on the initial release".


And anything related to software is always problematic. When did Windows 95 launch . . .


----------



## Sirshagg

realracer2 said:


> If you clicked on the FAQ's on that page, it says HD channels will be starting by the end of September.


NEWS FLASH - September is not over


----------



## syphix

mrrydogg said:


> Nice screen shot, but check the link that says...."HD programming" and you will see....
> _
> "The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels are right around the corner. By the end of this month, we'll have many of your favorite channels in HD, with over 70 launching in October and up to 100 by the end of the year."_


I must not have gone there on that browser yesterday as the cache didn't have anything from that page. But the text you pasted is from the NEW programming page, no?? NOT yesterday's...


----------



## Ed Campbell

tpm1999 said:


> Possible...would that be around 2-3 transponders then?


Satellite geeks I've discussed this with presume as low as 4 channels per transponder - but, 6 is fine and will still allow complete HD resolution.


----------



## jeffman

DufferEA said:


> DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF


Thats what I tell all the ladies.


----------



## 01ragtop

fhedrick said:


> Does anyone honestly believe that Directv didn't want to launch today? Do you think they wanted all this bashing? They have done a good job with high definition and will continue to be the best. Let's give them some slack.


I agree, in fact, the lady that made the courtesy call that I received earlier today thought the channels were in fact up and running. She argued with me when I told her they weren't and she even had me change to several channels to verify that they were not in HD. When I assured her they were not she asked me to check the signals on my transponders. As I have posted, my numbers are low and when she heard them she told me that was the reason I hadn't gotten the new HD channels and she transferred me to the tech dept. I thinks they fully intended to launch today, but STUFF happens..


----------



## syphix

realracer2 said:


> If you clicked on the FAQ's on that page, it says HD channels will be starting by the end of September.


Yes, said that yesterday, says that today...no changes there...Swanni (and others) are saying that D* had posted "70 channels by the end of September"...yet I see that no where on the cached site from yesterday...

*IF YOU HAVEN'T VISITED DIRECTV.COM TODAY (BUT DID RECENTLY) IN FIREFOX, GO TO "FILE->WORK OFFLINE" AND SURF AROUND DIRECTV.COM AND TELL US WHAT YOU FIND BY SURFING AROUND IN YOUR BROWSER'S CACHE.*


----------



## DufferEA

jeffman said:


> Thats what I tell all the ladies.


Glad to see some humor still on this site


----------



## gslater

jeffman said:


> Thats what I tell all the ladies.


!rolling !rolling


----------



## donshan

syphix said:


> Okay...back to topic...(it seems my screenshot was forgotten..)
> 
> This is out of my work's PC's cache from (I believe) yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see NOTHING about "end of September" on there...


DirecTV CFO Mike Palkovic stated in a webcast to Merrill Lynch the the quote below on Sept 17. The webcast is archived if you register at :

http://www.veracast.com/webcasts/clients07/dtv20070917.cfm



> Just to give a little bit of an example of what is coming in the next few weeks. You can see today we have roughly 10 channels in our national package. We are going to launch in the next 30 days with roughly 70 channels, growing that over the next 60 to 90 days up to 100 channels on or about year end.


I think this is pretty clear, but he does not give specific dates and times. Note the words "* coming in the next 30 days"*. That means the first channels could start sooner than 30 days ( even this week), but he is giving them some room to finish things.


----------



## Paul A

DufferEA said:


> Glad to see some humor still on this site


Ya, where's Eagle PC when you need him?


----------



## RadioCityMike

01ragtop said:


> Tech rep just told me a few here and there until they are all up. No numbers seem to have been promised for Sept. However, the FAQ, and other pages on their site indicate that they will start to roll them out this month.


To support dbstalk, DirecTV has decided to launch one channel at 6 A.M. every day until the end of the year. So boys and girls, set your alarm clock on stun so we can do this every day. :grin:


----------



## garoo

Paul A said:


> Ya, where's Eagle PC when you need him?


he probably smashed his tv and moved to canada...


----------



## Christopher Gould

I've beeen with D* since 09/98, and in all those years I think i've called D* maybe 4 or 5 times. Calling and asking CSR about release dates just seems wrong, they are there to solve problems not give out info like dates. I've been on internet site since about 98, first with dbsforums, was a great site until Dan Collins left, had hopes for this site but kinda looks like there a alot of immature poeple here. I'd like to say if you don't like D* just cancel your account, its not that hard


----------



## syphix

donshan said:


> DirecTV CFO Mike Palkovic stated in a webcast to Merrill Lynch the the quote below on Sept 17. The webcast is archived if you register at :
> 
> http://www.veracast.com/webcasts/clients07/dtv20070917.cfm
> 
> I think this is pretty clear, but he does not give specific dates and times. Note the words "* coming in the next 30 days"*. That means the first channels could start sooner than 30 days ( even this week), but he is giving them some room to finish things.


Right...exactly..."30 days"...yet Swanni is saying D* previously said "70 by the end of September"...


----------



## Paul A

garoo said:


> he probably smashed his tv and moved to canada...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 01ragtop

RadioCityMike said:


> To support dbstalk, DirecTV has decided to launch one channel at 6 A.M. every day until the end of the year. So boys and girls, set your alarm clock on stun so we can do this every day. :grin:


Should put them right on the mark for 100 by newyears lol


----------



## DufferEA

Paul A said:


> Ya, where's Eagle PC when you need him?


From what I have heard..... He is MIA :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader

Herdfan said:


> OK, we need HD NOW! Since the Reds/Cubs game was blacked out on ESPNHD, I went looking in the 600's for it and the Golf Channel was showing the Natalie Gulbis Show. Forget Giada or whatever her name is, we need Natalie in HD.


You must be in the Cincinnati market then. I'm in Chicago's and also have ESPN blacked out. I'm watching the game on Channel 26.1, a local station's HD feed.


----------



## 01ragtop

Christopher Gould said:


> I've beeen with D* since 09/98, and in all those years I think i've called D* maybe 4 or 5 times. Calling and asking CSR about release dates just seems wrong, they are there to solve problems not give out info like dates. I've been on internet site since about 98, first with dbsforums, was a great site until Dan Collins left, had hopes for this site but kinda looks like there a alot of immature poeple here. I'd like to say if you don't like D* just cancel your account, its not that hard


They called me because I am a new customer. I did not call them!


----------



## gslater

syphix said:


> Right...exactly..."30 days"...yet Swanni is saying D* previously said "end of September"...


DirecTv has said in the past they would launch by the end of the 3rd quarter. That's September but a lot has happenned since then and you can't fault them if they don't. I however believe they are making every effort to launch as quickly as they can.

Additionally, they have always stated that this would be a gradual rollout although it may be more gradual now than what they had stated earlier.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Ed Campbell said:


> Satellite geeks I've discussed this with presume as low as 4 channels per transponder - but, 6 is fine and will still allow complete HD resolution.


Tandberg has tested 8 full resolution HD channels using 8PSK and MPEG4. That was over a year ago...

~Alan


----------



## Rob

> Latest HD News for Southern California
> 
> Note: 06/21/07
> Our latest information as of today is that KCAL9 HD and the following HD Channels:
> 
> A&E
> ABC Family
> Animal Planet
> Big Ten Network
> Bravo
> Cartoon Network
> Chiller
> Cinemax East
> Cinemax West
> CNBC
> CNN
> Discovery Channel
> Disney Channel
> ESPNNEWS HD
> Food Network
> FX
> HBO (ALL FEEDS)
> HGTV
> 
> The History Channel
> MoreMax
> The Movie Channel
> MTV
> National Geographic
> NFL Network
> SciFi Channel
> Showtime West
> Starz Comedy
> Starz E/W feeds
> Starz Kids & Family The Science Channel
> Speed
> TBS
> The Tennis Channel
> TLC
> Toon Disney
> USA Network
> Versus HD
> The Weather Channel
> 
> *Will ALL be launched BEFORE September 2007.* Exact date is expected shortly.
> 
> Note: 05/23/07
> As long standing DIRECTV Dealers we will be the first to know when exactly KCAL9 HD is launching as well as the long awaited *spring launch *of the "150 HD Channels". We will be posting all the details immediately after it is announced. Bookmark button added, check back soon.


http://www.interstartv.com/hdtv-installation.html
Not officially Directv, but a reseller. 
Must be Spring 2008. LOL


----------



## drakejb

01ragtop said:


> Just got off the phone with both CSR and Tech. Both told me that it was originally set for today, but for some unknown reason it did not launch, and that now instead of several channels all at once it will more than likely be a few here and there until the end of the year. I wonder if flipping the switch on everything all at once was problematic, and so they scrapped the launch...doesn't seem to make sense.


I was just on the phone talking to tech support about an unrelated problem when I asked if they knew anything about when the new HD channels will start. She proudly responded that DirecTV is very happy to have began broadcasting over 30 new HD channels as of 6am this morning!!

Indeed, a lesson to take anything they say over the phone with a large grain of salt.


----------



## syphix

gslater said:


> DirecTv has said in the past they would launch by the end of the 3rd quarter. That's September but a lot has happenned since then and you can't fault them if they don't. I however believe they are making every effort to launch as quickly as they can.
> 
> Additionally, they have always stated that this would be a gradual rollout although it may be more gradual now than what they had stated earlier.


I updated my post...

Swanni sayz:


> The statement is a change from the company's previous stance that it would offer 70 HD channels by the end of September.


Did it?? Did D* really say "70 HD channels by the end of September"?? I kinda remember that, but can't find proof in my cache...all I see is what I posted...with NO mention of "70 HD channels by the end of September".


----------



## Peapod

Rob said:


> http://www.interstartv.com/hdtv-installation.html
> Not officially Directv, but a reseller.
> Must be Spring 2008. LOL


Then I guess they got it wrong. That's from June, and way out of date now.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

realracer2 said:


> If you clicked on the FAQ's on that page, it says HD channels will be starting by the end of September.


 See jpg 



:angel:


----------



## syphix

Rob said:


> http://www.interstartv.com/hdtv-installation.html
> Not officially Directv, but a reseller.
> Must be Spring 2008. LOL


Well, that's just crazy talk...D* _never_ said anything about HD channels prior to September...they've been aiming for "mid-September" all along...


----------



## jrodfoo

In an interview with TVPredictions.com, Shanks said DIRECTV will have added 70 new high-def channels by the end of the third quarter, which ends at the end of September. He said it will have the 100 HDTV channels by year's end.

now that was from Swanni of course. but I cant seem to find anything else at the moment...


----------



## Peapod

syphix said:


> I updated my post...
> 
> Swanni sayz:
> Did it?? Did D* really say "70 HD channels by the end of September"?? I kinda remember that, but can't find proof in my cache...all I see is what I posted...with NO mention of "70 HD channels by the end of September".


I don't ever remember them saying 70 by end of September.


----------



## Ed Campbell

LameLefty said:


> Sorry, but your attention-seeking behavior is really too much. You've polluted this thread for far too long from my perspective.
> 
> Have fun in my "Ignore" list.


Thank you for reminding me. there used to be a couple of trolls who inhabited my ignore list through all the days at avsforum/TCF. Frankly, the need for one hadn't occurred to me since I joined dbstalk.

Thanks.


----------



## chitowngator

DufferEA said:


> Why all the doomsdayers?
> We will have the HD's from D10 at one point.
> DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF


No kidding... I don't understand how some people can get so wrapped up in all of this. Of course we all would like more HD content... and we will get more HD content. Maybe it's just me, but here are a helluva lot more things I've got to worry about than being pissed at DirecTV for not meeting some mythical deadline.


----------



## jrodfoo

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/08/09/directv-to-deliver-70-hd-channels-by-the-end-of-q3/

I think they said 70 by the end of the 3Q, which would be September.


----------



## garoo

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> See jpg
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:


:icon_lol:


----------



## Bsquared

Hdhead said:


> Go Brewers!


Sorry, couldn't resist the off topic subject....I concur, Go Brewers


----------



## Lord Vader

jrodfoo said:


> In an interview with TVPredictions.com, Shanks said DIRECTV will have added 70 new high-def channels by the end of the third quarter, which ends at the end of September. He said it will have the 100 HDTV channels by year's end.
> 
> now that was from Swanni of course. but I cant seem to find anything else at the moment...


Swanni seems to get his information from places like DBSTalk. By the time Swanni posts something, it's usually old news.


----------



## syphix

jrodfoo said:


> In an interview with TVPredictions.com, Shanks said DIRECTV will have added 70 new high-def channels by the end of the third quarter, which ends at the end of September. He said it will have the 100 HDTV channels by year's end.


True... but he screwed it up before, either...huh?


----------



## Albie

Ed Campbell said:


> Satellite geeks I've discussed this with presume as low as 4 channels per transponder - but, 6 is fine and will still allow complete HD resolution.


Ed while that is true of the Ku band birds where transponder bandwidth is fixed via the bandplan assigned by the FCC, the Ka band birds can have as much bandwidth per transponder as D* desires up to the 500 Mhz limit for the band. At least that is what I understand from reading Tom Robertson's thread about the subject.


----------



## GP_23

Go CUBS!


----------



## gslater

The date estimates are in DirecTv's press releases. You can see them on their website but those are from January, May, etc. Many from even before the launch of D10 so you have to allow for changes. Don't hold them to what they expected to happen back in January. A lot can change in 8 months.


----------



## whobear627

I live in WI...Cards fan....they're out of it.....go BREWERS....blah Cubs!!!!....anybody but the Cubs


----------



## jrodfoo

syphix said:


> True... but he screwed it up before, either...huh?


Yeah I think.... i was just doing searches in google for 70 channels by end of the september.


----------



## Interceptor

Sirshagg said:


> Hey guys, check it out, We hooked another sucker with that server downtime. Just kidding. Welcome aboard. :joy:


HEY! I joined yesterday... before the crash! Actually, I was afraid my credit card got rejected, resulting in said crash! Luckily, it wasn't me, though.


----------



## DufferEA

gslater said:


> The date estimates are in DirecTv's press releases. You can see them on their website but those are from January, May, etc. Many from even before the launch of D10 so you have to allow for changes. Don't hold them to what they expected to happen back in January. A lot can change in 8 months.


During a startup ..... a LOT can happen in 24 hrs


----------



## tedrocole

syphix said:


> Yes, said that yesterday, says that today...no changes there...Swanni (and others) are saying that D* had posted "70 channels by the end of September"...yet I see that no where on the cached site from yesterday...
> 
> *IF YOU HAVEN'T VISITED DIRECTV.COM TODAY (BUT DID RECENTLY) IN FIREFOX, GO TO "FILE->WORK OFFLINE" AND SURF AROUND DIRECTV.COM AND TELL US WHAT YOU FIND BY SURFING AROUND IN YOUR BROWSER'S CACHE.*


syphix... is your Avatar Eric the Midget... if it is, that is awesome.:grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## gslater

DufferEA said:


> During a startup ..... a LOT can happen in 24 hrs


Having been involved in many software installs (some of which kept me awake and working problems for 60 hours straight), I agree with you completely!


----------



## nn8l

gslater said:


> Haven't heard from Earl but BSchneider posted over at avsforum earlier (while DBSTalk was down). I asked about the "Magnitude" of the problem - if it was looking like days or weeks and he indicated that it was more along the lines of a few days to correct.
> 
> This is not a prognostication! It very well may take more or less time than that and there is always the chance that something else could come up as well but that was the word earlier. I'm hoping for HD by this weekend but I'm not pinning my life on it. If it doesn't happen then, I'll just wait until it does. I really believe they want this at least as badly as we do. They want to be able to say they are the HD leader and really have it mean something.


Earl has posted on the main dbstalk.com page.


----------



## djzack67

GP_23 said:


> Go CUBS!


Whoot................


----------



## DufferEA

gslater said:


> Having been involved in many software installs (some of which kept me awake and working problems for 60 hours straight), I agree with you completely!


Been there....Done that....Many of times :lol:


----------



## spamstew

It's official... HD is coming.. :hurah: check out the HD section on D* Website


----------



## Yo Howdy

Bsquared said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist the off topic subject....I concur, Go Brewers


Who'da thunk that Cecil Cooper would help the Brewers win a pennant 20 years later.


----------



## garoo

we got D* in Oct 98....left for 6 months for charter cable in 2005...it sucked and we came back to D* in 2006......I can't believe we left...we missed it everyday...and with the new HD channels promised and D10 in orbit this is an exciting time to be with D* (I don't work for D* in case you were wondering)


----------



## fhedrick

Nobody is more disappointed than I am. I was up at 4 AM looking for launch at 5 in my time zone. So I've been catching up on sleep all day. But their dates were only targets and sometimes things go wrong and change what they want to happen. I still have great HD and there will be much more by the end of the year. Let's keep things in perspective and enjoy what is coming instead of bashing the people who are working to give us what we want.


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

see 


!rolling


----------



## whobear627

spamstew said:


> It's official... HD is coming.. :hurah: check out the HD section on D* Website


What is coming first? New Directv HD channels or a Cubs World Series Championship. I'd have to say the new channels because the Cubs will never win it all.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## DufferEA

When they turn the KEY......We will all be rejoicing ......
To all a goodnight 
The HD's will be here before we know it
Goodnight ALL


----------



## garoo

spamstew said:


> It's official... HD is coming.. :hurah: check out the HD section on D* Website


hmmm...where did the cheerleaders go?


----------



## jeffman

tedrocole said:


> syphix... is your Avatar Eric the Midget... if it is, that is awesome.:grin: :grin: :grin:


It's Eric the Actor, lol.


----------



## GP_23

Cubs Win Cubs Win Cubs Win!

Holy Cow!


----------



## MikeR

garoo said:


> hmmm...where did the cheerleaders go?


to Dish???

:nono2: :nono2:


----------



## Koyukon

garoo said:


> hmmm...where did the cheerleaders go?


they went to bed with NO hd


----------



## tedrocole

jeffman said:


> It's Eric the Actor, lol.


Or Eric the Astronaut, LOL!!!


----------



## garoo

Koyukon said:


> they went to bed with NO hd


i miss seeing them on the D* website


----------



## jeffman

tedrocole said:


> Or Eric the Astronaut, LOL!!!


mmmmm....bye for now!


----------



## ActiveHDdave

What really is going on: 
Folks the new D10 satellite code named AL has reached a state of computing power unheard of and has become aware of it self. It has started to communicate with military and GPS satellites. It has changed it's own programing to start zapping H-20 and H20HR receivers starting Oct 1st thus starting WWIII according to CSR that I just got off the phone with. 
Don't try to unhook your receiver because Al will zap you right on the very spot you stand. Your only option at this time and place is to Run for the Hills!!!


----------



## Lord Vader

GP_23 said:


> Cubs Win Cubs Win Cubs Win!
> 
> Holy Cow!


Who cares? They suck.

And in the worst division in baseball.


----------



## syphix

tedrocole said:


> syphix... is your Avatar Eric the Midget... if it is, that is awesome.:grin: :grin: :grin:


Why yes....yes it is....


----------



## n2deep2bn

Holy Cow! Cubs Win Cubs Win!


----------



## whobear627

Lord Vader said:


> Who cares? They suck.
> 
> And in the worst division in baseball.


It was the worst division in baseball last year.......and look what happened. All that matters is how you play in the postseason. :backtotop


----------



## gslater

ActiveHDdave said:


> What really is going on:
> Folks the new D10 satellite code named AL has reached a state of computing power unheard of and has become aware of it self. It has started to communicate with military and GPS satellites. It has changed it's own programing to start zapping H-20 and H20HR receivers starting Oct 1st thus starting WWIII according to CSR that I just got off the phone with.
> Don't try to unhook your receiver because Al will zap you right on the very spot you stand. Your only option at this time and place is to Run for the Hills!!!


*al. Open the pod bay doors *al.


----------



## Newshawk

tpm1999 said:


> Heck, Dish even launched more HD today...


No, they didn't. All that uproar on their side was for uplinking the NHL Center Ice and NBA League Pass channels... looking at the uplink report on SatelliteGuys, every one of them reads "Not Available". That's "Engineering Mode", IOW. Oh, and all those channels were added becuase they don't carry the MPEG 4 RSNs full time, as D* is planning to do. Didn't they deny that the NFL ST channels were "real" HD channels because they were part time? Well... Pot, Kettle, Black.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

I think they should just launch a few channels a week till they work all of the bugs out .... Main reason I don't really think that all of these new channels are going to have a lot of HD content in to begin with


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

ActiveHDdave said:


> What really is going on:
> Folks the new D10 satellite code named AL has reached a state of computing power unheard of and has become aware of it self. It has started to communicate with military and GPS satellites. It has changed it's own programing to start zapping H-20 and H20HR receivers starting Oct 1st thus starting WWIII according to CSR that I just got off the phone with.
> Don't try to unhook your receiver because Al will zap you right on the very spot you stand. Your only option at this time and place is to Run for the Hills!!!


You may be right, D10 looks scary!


----------



## Bsquared

Yo Howdy said:


> Who'da thunk that Cecil Cooper would help the Brewers win a pennant 20 years later.


Another conspiracy theory.


----------



## garoo

hmm...wonder if I should get up at 5 central and see if the bird is on?


----------



## jcurrier31

Just got a random, "Acquiring guide data" a minute ago, checked but nothing new. Got my heart racing though.


----------



## tpm1999

Yo Howdy said:


> Who'da thunk that Cecil Cooper would help the Brewers win a pennant 20 years later.


Nothing brings it back like yelling Coooooooooper at county stadium while hearing warnings about the 2 fisted slobber....man that's some hardcore brew crew trivia.

Back on topic...

Since Directv is converting Mpeg2 channels to Mpeg4, is it possible that the "stutter/strobe" effect might affect the first launched channels?

P.S. not sure if i got effect/affect right...sorry.


----------



## FriscoJohnny

Canis Lupus said:


> For those of you who may not have considered it before, it's always a good time to think about becoming a DBSTalk Club Member. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


The information (and entertainment) of the last few weeks has been well worth the price of admission. Glad to chip in.


----------



## Sirshagg

tedrocole said:


> syphix... is your Avatar Eric the Midget... if it is, that is awesome.:grin: :grin: :grin:


I'll take yours over his ANY day.


----------



## cygnusloop

With all this "anticipation", hardly anyone noticed this weeks CE announcement.


----------



## garoo

maybe we'll have some good news tomorrow...i'm off to sleepy land

hopefully i'll remember the keys tomorrow


----------



## Sirshagg

cygnusloop said:


> With all this "anticipation", hardly anyone noticed this weeks CE announcement.


Nope. It's the first thing I noticed when I just got back to the PC. Now I'm anticipating that too.


----------



## Rakul

Canis Lupus said:


> For those of you who may not have considered it before, it's always a good time to think about becoming a DBSTalk Club Member. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


After all the trouble they went through today putting up with us nailing the server they deserve the $15/$25


----------



## Sirshagg

Rakul said:


> After all the trouble they went through today putting up with us nailing the server they deserve the $15/$25


Not going to go there.


----------



## Peapod

jrodfoo said:


> http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/08/09/directv-to-deliver-70-hd-channels-by-the-end-of-q3/
> 
> I think they said 70 by the end of the 3Q, which would be September.


I just listened to the press conference referenced above and he said that they would "launch with an HD package with over 70 channels around the end of the third quarter."


----------



## Alan Gordon

syphix said:


> Why yes....yes it is....


I always assumed it was you... you learn something new every day...

~Alan


----------



## tedrocole

Will the new CE allow for OnDemand?


----------



## bradpr

EFGFE36TWGOU4 said:


> see
> 
> !rolling


DID it say 70 by end of Sept? If so, they changed it - now its "many" this month and 70 in October. Too many folks are feeling bad for D*. Its not like they're a kindergardner trying to ride a bike - they're a satellite company - this is what they do.

I signed up for service last week, and my rep told me that there would be 100 HD channels this month. Just goes to prove that some CSRs are either liars or just not smart. I'm a little miffed, but will give them the benefit of a doubt. Looking for at least double the current number of channels by month's end, otherwise I'm going to write a very angry note to someone.

Meanwhile, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a CE download window this weekend. I can distract myself with VOD while waiting on more HD.


----------



## Sirshagg

tedrocole said:


> Will the new CE allow for OnDemand?


Should be discussed in the CE forum, but we generally never know untill someone tries it.


----------



## VandyCWG

i think the new CE will, the last one did.


----------



## tedrocole

Does anyone out there think that the CE software would bother the HD rollout?


----------



## bwaldron

tedrocole said:


> Does anyone out there think that the CE software would bother the HD rollout?


Not at all.


----------



## jcurrier31

tedrocole said:


> Does anyone out there think that the CE software would bother the HD rollout?


I would assume they are to totally different teams and will have nothing to do with each other.

Just a guess though


----------



## cygnusloop

Just a slideshow, but apparently from D10!

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99757


----------



## Araxen

whobear627 said:


> I live in WI...Cards fan....they're out of it.....go BREWERS....blah Cubs!!!!....anybody but the Cubs


IAWTP, except the Yankee's too along with the Cubs!


----------



## Davenlr

I find it ironic the first live transmission to the masses on the state of the art HD satellite is a SD signal


----------



## Milominderbinder2

azbob said:


> I am now one paid mo fo... :biggthump
> 
> :biggthump and a big thanks to DBSTalk ... been a long time reader of the site, (years) have learned a great deal, the HR20 tips and tricks was the one that pulled me in forever. Have a beer, sit back and relax. good stuff is near... QB


Thank you for the shout out! Welcome!

I will add that to the answers to some of the most asked questions in this thread:

Link to check your online account activity

Getting a Good Deal on an HR20 and Recent Success Stories

How do I Become a DBSTalk Club Member

HR20 Information Resources 
_HR20 FAQ, Tips, Tricks, Feature Wish List, Troubleshooting, Guides and more!_

Undocumented Tips & Tricks

HR20 Ordering and Installation

- Craig


----------



## cygnusloop

cygnusloop said:


> Just a slideshow, but apparently from D10!
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99757


Earl's post may be a bit premature. It appears the Ka version is not quite hot yet. Yet!


----------



## steveken

cygnusloop said:


> Just a slideshow, but apparently from D10!


Its a load of garbage. I have a VERY old D10-200 SD receiver here beside me I am watching channel 498 on. If it really was from D10, I wouldn't see it on this box. So, I am now officially calling SHENANIGANS!


----------



## cygnusloop

steveken said:


> Its a load of garbage. I have a VERY old D10-200 SD receiver here beside me I am watching channel 498 on. If it really was from D10, I wouldn't see it on this box. So, I am now officially calling SHENANIGANS!


Not so fast, there. I think Earl was just a bit early.

Go to channel 499, and hit info while the cursor is on the channel (not the program). It changes at 6am EDT. Read the info. It sends you to 498 to see the "new" 498.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1133107&postcount=63


----------



## Milominderbinder2

Here are quotes from the last conference call from CEO Chase Carey:

DIRECTV Q2 2007 Earnings Conference Call Transcript
_We will launch with an HD package with over *70 channels around the end of the third quarter*. Again, the difference there is some of the channels need a couple more months to get their HD stream online, and we do expect over the coming months, between the end of the third quarter and the end of the year, we'll get to the 100 channels that we talked about.

We are looking to get the HD channels as part of what we would expect as part of a relationship on the standard def channels, so we do not -- we will not have a programming cost increase related to HD. _

- Craig


----------



## Milominderbinder2

More quotes...

DIRECTV Q1 2007 Earnings Conference Call Transcript

_I think in terms of pricing, it is probably -- essentially, we've got a $10 price to the package and we don't have plans to change that. So from a pricing perspective, the addition of the channels is not going to change what we do today with the product. _

- Craig


----------



## cygnusloop

Milominderbinder2 said:


> More quotes...


Interesting stuff, Craig. Now if he would just explain that to his employees. :lol:


----------



## pwalkin

1. channel 498 has been up as a DTV Sports Schedule for weeks.

2. You will only see a slide on ch. 499 if you DO NOT have the B-Band Converters installed properly. If you see searching for satellite, you are good to go.

3. The end of the 3rd quarter is September 30.


----------



## cygnusloop

pwalkin said:


> I can't believe I'm responding to this thread but;
> 
> 1. channel 498 has been up as a DTV Sports Schedule for weeks.
> 
> 2. You will only see a slide on ch. 499 if you DO NOT has the B-Band Converters installed properly. If you see searching for satellite, you are good to go.
> 
> 3. The end of the 3rd quarter is September 30.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk, pwalkin.

According to the guide, at 6am, channel 498 will become a HD info channel broadcasting from D10. Also at 6am, 499 changes from the B-band converter test channel to the B-band converter failure channel, and directs you to channel 498 when you see searching for signal.

We are aware of the history of 498. Check it tomorrow.


----------



## setiamon

Not here it doesn't.It says Directv Sports Schedule long past 6 am est...


----------



## cygnusloop

setiamon said:


> Not here it doesn't.It says Directv Sports Schedule long past 6 am est...


According to the guide as in 499 will direct you there...


----------



## MikeR

setiamon said:


> Not here it doesn't.It says Directv Sports Schedule long past 6 am est...


If you check again, you will see that the programming slot ends and starts at 6EDT.

read the info for the "B-band converer failure" program on ch 499 @ 6EDT


----------



## cdizzy

cygnusloop said:


> Not so fast, there. I think Earl was just a bit early.
> 
> Go to channel 499, and hit info while the cursor is on the channel (not the program). It changes at 6am EDT. Read the info. It sends you to 498 to see the "new" 498.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1133107&postcount=63


That's the way I see it.

I do notice that channel 498 continues to be the sports schedule even after 6AM EDT but maybe that channel will be moved to D10 at that point. Looks legit to me.


----------



## SierraWing

cdizzy said:


> That's the way I see it.
> 
> I do notice that channel 498 continues to be the sports schedule even after 6AM EDT but maybe that channel will be moved to D10 at that point. Looks legit to me.


What seems most likely to me, assuming all goes according to plan, is that we'll see a 2nd channel 498 after 6 EST. The new (D*10) one will have the "slideshow", and the SD one will still probably show us the sports schedule. Right?


----------



## cygnusloop

cdizzy said:


> That's the way I see it.
> 
> I do notice that channel 498 continues to be the sports schedule even after 6AM EDT but maybe that channel will be moved to D10 at that point. Looks legit to me.


Not so much moved, but perhaps a duplicate 498. The same convention as the duplicate SD/HD channels. But that's just a guess. If it is an HD channel, then it will be the one that pops up when you tune to it. Those with non-MPEG4 receivers will still see the "old" 498.

Maybe....


----------



## cdizzy

SierraWing said:


> What seems most likely to me, assuming all goes according to plan, is that we'll see a 2nd channel 498 after 6 EST. The new (D*10) one will have the "slideshow", and the SD one will still probably show us the sports schedule. Right?


You could be right. They will probably show it just like they plan on showing SD and HD channel simulcasts.


----------



## cdizzy

cygnusloop said:


> Not so much moved, but perhaps a duplicate 498. The same convention as the duplicate SD/HD channels. But that's just a guess. If it is an HD channel, then it will be the one that pops up when you tune to it. Those with non-MPEG4 receivers will still see the "old" 498.
> 
> Maybe....


I think were talking the same language if you look at my next post. :lol:


----------



## techrep

ActiveHDdave said:


> What really is going on:
> Folks the new D10 satellite code named AL has reached a state of computing power unheard of and has become aware of it self. It has started to communicate with military and GPS satellites. It has changed it's own programing to start zapping H-20 and H20HR receivers starting Oct 1st thus starting WWIII according to CSR that I just got off the phone with.
> Don't try to unhook your receiver because Al will zap you right on the very spot you stand. Your only option at this time and place is to Run for the Hills!!!


And or boxes will turn into Terminaters.


----------



## SierraWing

cdizzy said:


> I think were talking the same language if you look at my next post. :lol:


Yep. :lol: Just beat you to the punch by 10ms or so...


----------



## cdizzy

SierraWing said:


> Yep. :lol: Just beat you to the punch by 10ms or so...


I don't know if you got a proper welcome but if not...

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## donshan

cygnusloop said:


> Not so much moved, but perhaps a duplicate 498. The same convention as the duplicate SD/HD channels. But that's just a guess. If it is an HD channel, then it will be the one that pops up when you tune to it. Those with non-MPEG4 receivers will still see the "old" 498.
> 
> Maybe....


So since I set my HR-20 now to manual record ch 498 starting at 3AM PDT (6AM EDT) which 498 will record? In manual record you just pick the channel number.


----------



## cygnusloop

donshan said:


> So since I set my HR-20 now to manual record ch 498 starting at 3AM PDT (6AM EDT) which 498 will record? In manual record you just pick the channel number.


I expect the "old" one since that what you set it up for. It's only the "same" channel to us. To the HR20, it's different.


----------



## donshan

cygnusloop said:


> I expect the "old" one since that what you set it up for. It's only the "same" channel to us. To the HR20, it's different.


I see your point. just like OTA channels where my 31-1 PBS-HD is really broadcast on UHF ch 36 but the HR 20 does not display that. we don't know how to tune the "new 498" yet in that case.


----------



## SierraWing

cdizzy said:


> I don't know if you got a proper welcome but if not...
> 
> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


Thanks. I was duly welcomed by Sirshagg yesterday... I've been keeping kind of a low profile, I guess, but I've been paying very close attention, believe me. Too close... Not getting much work done, spending all this time reading the forum.

There is some great info in here and I have learned quite a bit in the past 2 days ... dead ends and red herrings notwithstanding. 

It's good stuff, and even the bits that aren't quite as informative are at least ... entertaining ... on some level or another.

Thanks again.


----------



## cygnusloop

donshan said:


> I see your point. just like OTA channels where my 31-1 PBS is really broadcast on UHF but the HR 20 does not display that. we don't know how to tune the "new 498" yet in that case.


Yep, just mapping. And the mapping doesn't exist quite yet.

I wish I could see EB's face when he wakes up, logs on, and sees that his bot went off 6 hours early. Not what he was planning on, I don't think. :lol:


----------



## cygnusloop

SierraWing said:


> Thanks. I was duly welcomed by Sirshagg yesterday...


Well, since we are all in such a welcoming mood, :welcome_s from me too.

Once everything settles back down, you'll see this place isn't really all that crazy. :grin:

But, your right, the last few days (weeks?) have been quite, umm... entertaining.


----------



## cdizzy

SierraWing said:


> Thanks. I was duly welcomed by Sirshagg yesterday... I've been keeping kind of a low profile, I guess, but I've been paying very close attention, believe me. Too close... Not getting much work done, spending all this time reading the forum.


I haven't been here all that long either but did start lurking about a week or two before the D10 launch.

Then again I'm fairly new to the HD world too as I just got mine about 3-4 months ago.


----------



## donshan

cygnusloop said:


> Yep, just mapping. And the mapping doesn't exist quite yet.
> 
> I wish I could see EB's face when he wakes up, logs on, and sees that his bot went off 6 hours early. Not what he was planning on, I don't think. :lol:


So if they remap 498 to D10 at 6 am EDT they could just as easily turn on other HD channels too.

No, don't want to speculate about that until tomorrow! Need some sleep tonight!:nono:


----------



## MikeR

cygnusloop said:


> I wish I could see EB's face when he wakes up, logs on, and sees that his bot went off 6 hours early. Not what he was planning on, I don't think. :lol:


:biggthump

Certainly could donshan.....don't even want to go there. I'm obsessed enough!:eek2:


----------



## techrep

Hopefully there will be a channel 498 from 101 and a channel 498 from 103b in the morning at about 6am eastern.


----------



## QuickDrop

techrep said:


> Hopefully there will be a channel 498 from 101 and a channel 498 from 103b in the morning at about 6am eastern.


In 24 hours, this forum has gone from looking forward to the possibility of 30 new HD channels to looking forward to the possibility of 1 new test channel. Something's not right there.


----------



## techrep

QuickDrop said:


> In 24 hours, this forum has gone from looking forward to the possibility of 30 new HD channels to looking forward to the possibility of 1 new test channel. Something's not right there.


May be but two steps forward and one step back is still progress.


----------



## FlyBono24

QuickDrop said:


> In 24 hours, this forum has gone from looking forward to the possibility of 30 new HD channels to looking forward to the possibility of 1 new test channel. Something's not right there.


And so it goes with DirecTV and their promises.


----------



## Carbon

So today at 6:00am we should tune to 498 which is a test channel for D10?


----------



## squarej

so anything new on 498? I am at work and can't check it 

Jamie


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

squarej said:


> so anything new on 498? I am at work and can't check it
> 
> Jamie


As of right now it was removed at 6 a.m.. We are all getting channel not available.


----------



## Mogo

Nothing new on 498 at 6:04 -Correction. I had mine on 498 and when I checked again it was on 488 showing what 498 was showing. 499 is now gone.


----------



## Brandon428

I'm getting nothing new,just a searching for satellite signal.


----------



## FlyBono24

It still says to "Turn to channel 498. news." but they took 498 off the channel guide!! :bang :bang :bang :bang


----------



## Brandon428

I hope I didn't wake up this early again for nothing!


----------



## dmbeeson

squarej said:


> so anything new on 498? I am at work and can't check it
> 
> Jamie


499 still shows searching for signal and attempting to turn to channel 498 shows channel not available.


----------



## FlyBono24

Brandon428 said:


> I hope I didn't wake up this early again for nothing!


I'm usually up this late anyways... but yup, you didn't miss a damn thing! Same as always!!


----------



## Carbon

499- Now says B-Converter Failure Test Channel in my guide.


----------



## markymouse

Carbon said:


> 499- Now says B-Converter Failure Test Channel in my guide.


same here with 498 not available


----------



## setiamon

hope soon they will put something on 498


----------



## Brandon428

I'm resetting my HR20 just for good measure.


----------



## SteveHas

I missed something
whats the deal with channel 498?
My HR20 says channel not available
whats it for?


----------



## jrodfoo

back to bed... ill worry about this when I get up....


----------



## Brandon428

Nothing,nothing and .....nothing!


----------



## setiamon

it was sport schedule then it disappeared at 6 am est.

like they were making room for something.but so far they haven't put it back on and yet the new BBC Failure chan says turn to 498 so they intend to put something there but haven't


DTV techs throw us a bone,tell us whats going on!


----------



## SteveHas

setiamon said:


> it was sport schedule then it disappeared at 6 am est.
> 
> like they were making room for something.but so far they haven't put it back on and yet the new BBC Failure chan says turn to 498 so they intend to put something there but haven't
> 
> DTV techs throw us a bone,tell us whats going on!


Thanks
My BBC channel just keeps saying searching for signal, nothing else


----------



## Carbon

SteveHas said:


> Thanks
> My BBC channel just keeps saying searching for signal, nothing else


What does your guide say for channel 499?

Mine says B-Converter Failure Test Channel.


----------



## dshu82

Same here, searching for signal on 499. 

Has the title of 499 changed? Seems like it has, and if you press Info, get different instructions I believe.

Maybe Searching for Signal not good anymore????


----------



## donshan

Before going to bed last night I set my HR-20 DVR to record ch 498 starting at 3:00 AM PDT (6:00EDT) this morning and it captured 16 minutes of the old sports page announcements. Then the recording terminated. 

Looks like the old 498 sports page signal was cut off at about 6:16 EDT. It might have disappeared earlier from the guide.

Like others I have no ch 498 now.


----------



## jabd

There was a change to the D* HD page overnight

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008

It now says "Many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October"


----------



## donshan

jabd said:


> There was a change to the D* HD page overnight
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008
> 
> It now says "Many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October"


At least they didn't use the word "soon"!


----------



## Zellster

This thread is only getting a post every 5 to 20 minutes now....BORING! 

Where's that frenzied spirit of yesterday where there were 10 posts simultaniously and it brought the webserver down?


----------



## Guitar Hero

He-he...

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6569/*****stoleourd10hdchannzi3.jpg


----------



## Mavrick

Oh my word DirecTV10 killed Kenny! 










Oh wait no it just killed DBStalk yesterday.


----------



## steveken

jabd said:


> There was a change to the D* HD page overnight
> 
> It now says "Many new HD channels in September, over 70 in October"


I saw that page a few times yesterday, then they changed it to a different version. Now its back. While it doesn't state anything concrete, at least its a start that they are TRYING to get something up for us. Lets just hope that we don't have any more "unknown" problems like yesterday.


----------



## dtvrillo

Hey we techs are sometimes given less info then you the customer about upcoming software/package releases, we know about hardware for months but that's it.


----------



## Sirshagg

donshan said:


> At least they didn't use the word "soon"!


Did someone say soon?


----------



## steveken

Discovery HD Theater just ran an ad saying how 4 channels had joined their HD lineup, Discovery HD, Discovery Science HD, Animal Planet HD, and TLC HD. MY guess would be that they launched those now especially for the activation of D10 for nationwide roll out and then to send it out to the other providers, so we have at least those ready for prime time whenever it happens.

And WOO HOO!!! First on page 300!  Just kidding!


----------



## henryld

steveken said:


> Discovery HD Theater just ran an ad saying how 4 channels had joined their HD lineup, Discovery HD, Discovery Science HD, Animal Planet HD, and TLC HD. MY guess would be that they launched those now especially for the activation of D10 for nationwide roll out and then to send it out to the other providers, so we have at least those ready for prime time whenever it happens.
> 
> And WOO HOO!!! First on page 300!  Just kidding!


Think I saw that add last night as well.


----------



## Standtall29

I saw that add for the past 2 weeks now.


----------



## CoachGibbs

steveken said:


> Discovery HD Theater just ran an ad saying how 4 channels had joined their HD lineup, Discovery HD, Discovery Science HD, Animal Planet HD, and TLC HD. MY guess would be that they launched those now especially for the activation of D10 for nationwide roll out and then to send it out to the other providers, so we have at least those ready for prime time whenever it happens.
> 
> And WOO HOO!!! First on page 300!  Just kidding!


Um these channels have been on E* since Aug 15th. So I doubt they launched them for the D10 rollout.


----------



## henryld

Is the HD access account activity/authorization thing still going on?


----------



## PR Buick

steveken said:


> Discovery HD Theater just ran an ad saying how 4 channels had joined their HD lineup, Discovery HD, Discovery Science HD, Animal Planet HD, and TLC HD. MY guess would be that they launched those now especially for the activation of D10 for nationwide roll out and then to send it out to the other providers, so we have at least those ready for prime time whenever it happens.
> 
> And WOO HOO!!! First on page 300!  Just kidding!


I've seen that same ad on HD Theater (or one very similar), but also noted that it prompts you to call your cable or satellite provider to request them. It's a promo for the channels themselves, not so much that they're being added to D*. (Or, at least, that was my take on it)


----------



## glennb

At 6:52am today was HR20 was acting funny.

It wouldn't let me check signal strengths.

It was on the TVLAND channel and nothing was scheduled to record.

When I tried to change the channel to SCIFI it said something about live tv problem, the following tuners are available, but none were listed and the picture was black, no sound.


----------



## tunce

Just think how much revenue D* is loosing right now because of this problem. If this was to have gone live yesterday and they informed the stations of this, that means that they were to start collecting money on all the advertising that they were going to air on those stations. Now that they are not up the money is a loss income. This is a loose-loose situation for D* and the station providing the content, so it is in D*'s best interest to get them up as soon as possible for the company, stations (D*'s vendors), and costumers. The revenue that everyone is loosing out on hurts both parties.


----------



## cdavis0720

Since this is the HD Anticipation thread..................



Speaking for myself and ONLY myself, my anticipation isn't as much fun as it was a week or so ago. I used to get a real kick out of this thread and conversations with neighbors about the upcoming channels, not so much anymore. I don't know if it is because of the delay or the chance that it won't be 20 - 40 channels being lit up at first. Speaking of which, does anyone have any real facts to back that claim up other than some re-wording on D*'s site? If so does anyone really know what exact channel changes we are talking about here? 


This thread was a hoot when Earl made his 3000 post comment that everyone took as a "call to arms" watching that number more than double has actually taken a little of the luster off the whole anticipation thing. I am still looking forward to the new channels because why else would someone buy a HDTV if not for the programming. I wish D* luck in resolving whatever the issue is. And I will continue to enjoy DBSTalk.com for the informative site it is........

That's all I got for you fine folks this morning..... just my anticipation rant here in the anticipation thread..... you want info ...... wish I could help ya!!!!!!



Carl


----------



## JLF

cdavis0720 said:


> Since this is the HD Anticipation thread..................
> 
> Speaking for myself and ONLY myself, my anticipation isn't as much fun as it was a week or so ago. I used to get a real kick out of this thread and conversations with neighbors about the upcoming channels, not so much anymore. I don't know if it is because of the delay or the chance that it won't be 20 - 40 channels being lit up at first. Speaking of which, does anyone have any real facts to back that claim up other than some re-wording on D*'s site? If so does anyone really know what exact channel changes we are talking about here?
> 
> This thread was a hoot when Earl made his 3000 post comment that everyone took as a "call to arms" watching that number more than double has actually taken a little of the luster off the whole anticipation thing. I am still looking forward to the new channels because why else would someone buy a HDTV if not for the programming. I wish D* luck in resolving whatever the issue is. And I will continue to enjoy DBSTalk.com for the informative site it is........
> 
> That's all I got for you fine folks this morning..... just my anticipation rant here in the anticipation thread..... you want info ...... wish I could help ya!!!!!!
> 
> Carl


I agree, one can only be excited for so long, and a month is just a tad bit to long in my opinion.


----------



## garoo

:lol: i take it nothing again today?

i'm happy i slept in. :lol:


----------



## Allstop

glennb said:


> At 6:52am today was HR20 was acting funny.
> 
> It wouldn't let me check signal strengths.
> 
> It was on the TVLAND channel and nothing was scheduled to record.
> 
> When I tried to change the channel to SCIFI it said something about live tv problem, the following tuners are available, but none were listed and the picture was black, no sound.


Glenn

This is a known bug that has been seen in the last few CE's


----------



## Mavrick

henryld said:


> Is the HD access account activity/authorization thing still going on?


My account was as normal when I went to bed last night but when I checked a few moments ago I had all the new lines added for the Sports HD, Starz HD, and Cinemax HD that were not there yesterday so I guess they are still trying to add them to the accounts that need them before turning on the new channels.


----------



## steveken

CoachGibbs said:


> Um these channels have been on E* since Aug 15th. So I doubt they launched them for the D10 rollout.


Oh, well, I call myself watching a lot of HDTheater, but had never seen it before. I just assumed that since I hadn't seen it before with all the time I spend on that channel it must have been new. Sorry about that. Didn't mean to start anything.


----------



## STEVEN-H

My account has all the new lines in it but, my son's account does not have them yet. Checked at 848 AM. So I guess they are still working on it.


----------



## garoo

Just checked my account and nothing?


----------



## sgluck

Mavrick said:


> My account was as normal when I went to bed last night but when I checked a few moments ago I had all the new lines added for the Sports HD, Starz HD, and Cinemax HD that were not there yesterday so I guess they are still trying to add them to the accounts that need them before turning on the new channels.


Same on mine, date of change was 9/17/07. They were'nt there yesterday. DTV web site still says they are going to light up the 103 bird with new HD channels this month.


----------



## khoyme

CoachGibbs said:


> Um these channels have been on E* since Aug 15th. So I doubt they launched them for the D10 rollout.


Yeah - and several HD shows I was recording off DHDT were moved to those channels, so they are only coming in SD until D10 finally gets going (Extreme Engineering for one).


----------



## stooley

henryld said:


> Is the HD access account activity/authorization thing still going on?


My account had it added yesterday.


----------



## JLF

I was just sitting here thinking (which does not always turn out for the best) . . .

I sort of feel sorry for Directv. You figure how many sats that have up there now that they use for programming. There is probably a bunch of different software being used on them, a few different software programs being used to encode the programs before they get sent to the satellites. Then they have the software for the accounts so each receiver gets the correct guides, and are activated correctly.

Anyone who has tried to interface different software should know that it does not always goes 'by the book'. It must be getting close to a nightmare in there with all the different software, then when something doesn't work, having to go through it all to find the problem.

But then that is why we pay them the big bucks, eh?


----------



## GP_23

I have the Plus HD DVR package and I never see the HD access charges anymore, so am I going to see all the HD charges like everyone else? My bill was available for viewing yesterday and no charges.


----------



## notnufbw

Around midnight I noticed several of my HD channels in the 70's were in SD, not HD. 70, 71, 72 were SD and I was too pooped to look further. I just looked now and all the HD channels in the 70's are now in SD, not HD. Is this some kind of progress.....I hope....maybe......?

VR


----------



## henryld

GP_23 said:


> I have the Plus HD DVR package and I never see the HD access charges anymore, so am I going to see all the HD charges like everyone else? My bill was available for viewing yesterday and no charges.


Check your "recent activity" not your bill.


----------



## F1 Fan

JLF said:


> I was just sitting here thinking (which does not always turn out for the best) . . .
> 
> I sort of feel sorry for Directv. You figure how many sats that have up there now that they use for programming. There is probably a bunch of different software being used on them, a few different software programs being used to encode the programs before they get sent to the satellites. Then they have the software for the accounts so each receiver gets the correct guides, and are activated correctly.
> 
> Anyone who has tried to interface different software should know that it does not always goes 'by the book'. It must be getting close to a nightmare in there with all the different software, then when something doesn't work, having to go through it all to find the problem.
> 
> But then that is why we pay them the big bucks, eh?


+1

I think they were told by whoever wrote the authorization program that they could run a quick program to re-authorize all accounts. This didnt work out so they appear to be going in manually.

As anyone who has been on the phone with a CSR when they go into your account it takes a while (sometimes 5 minutes). Couple that with 16 million accounts and hundreds of people accessing it at the same time (not to mention the website goes into the back end too which is how you see your account information). It will be a while.

Purely guesswork on my part but that seems to be what the holdup is.


----------



## paulman182

F1 Fan said:


> +1
> I think they were told by whoever wrote the authorization program that they could run a quick program to re-authorize all accounts. This didnt work out so they appear to be going in manually.
> As anyone who has been on the phone with a CSR when they go into your account it takes a while (sometimes 5 minutes). Couple that with 16 million accounts and hundreds of people accessing it at the same time (not to mention the website goes into the back end too which is how you see your account information). It will be a while.
> Purely guesswork on my part but that seems to be what the holdup is.


My "Recent Activity" is now a mess. It had been the normal thing until, I think, today. So if they are having to work thru everyone's account manually, they are definitely working on it.

I guess I'll wait on the bill to get my account figured out.


----------



## jwt0001

I believe that it's a very small subset of their customer base that even knows this is going on. We nerds (and I mean that as a compliment) forget that most people don't frequent these sites and might know that more is coming, but aren't following it this closely. Directv probably got hit with a large volume of calls yesterday, but I'm not sure how it was in comparison to the period around the first NFL weekend with Sunday Ticket.

As for me, since Directv never officially set a date (and I don't take a CSR's statement as official), I can be patient. I moved from E* in anticipation for this and I'm glad I did.


----------



## GregE

tunce said:


> Just think how much revenue D* is loosing right now because of this problem. If this was to have gone live yesterday and they informed the stations of this, that means that they were to start collecting money on all the advertising that they were going to air on those stations. Now that they are not up the money is a loss income. This is a loose-loose situation for D* and the station providing the content, so it is in D*'s best interest to get them up as soon as possible for the company, stations (D*'s vendors), and costumers. The revenue that everyone is loosing out on hurts both parties.


This post might take the prize for the most incorrect spellings of lose lol.


----------



## Steve Robertson

My account has not been touched yet


----------



## tunce

GregE said:


> This post might take the prize for the most incorrect spellings of lose lol.


Sorry, thats what happens when I'm very tired - just woke up.
:lol:


----------



## Alpione

GregE said:


> This post might take the prize for the most incorrect spellings of lose lol.


LOL. Tell you what, I think D* really needs to run a "tighter" ship over there...



Adam


----------



## henryld

Steve Robertson said:


> My account has not been touched yet


So this delay is all your fault.:lol:


----------



## CoachGibbs

henryld said:


> So this delay is all your fault.:lol:


Partially mine as well since there has been no charges or the like on my account.


----------



## Tone-Loc

Where exactly are you guys looking when you are viewing your account on D*.com? My programming?


----------



## Koyukon

jwt0001 said:


> I believe that it's a very small subset of their customer base that even knows this is going on. We nerds (and I mean that as a compliment) forget that most people don't frequent these sites and might know that more is coming, but aren't following it this closely. Directv probably got hit with a large volume of calls yesterday, but I'm not sure how it was in comparison to the period around the first NFL weekend with Sunday Ticket.


+1


----------



## vegasflyby

Tone-Loc said:


> Where exactly are you guys looking when you are viewing your account on D*.com? My programming?


Recent activity.


----------



## GenoV

Tone-Loc said:


> Where exactly are you guys looking when you are viewing your account on D*.com? My programming?


Click My Account, then under Billing & Payments click 'View Recent Activity'


----------



## Tone-Loc

vegasflyby said:


> Recent activity.


Ahh, thank you. Mine has StarzHD, CinemaxHD, SportsHD, and HDAccess, all added on the 11th.


----------



## Xmaniac

for what its worth my account has not been updated yet either.

my last name starts with a W so if they are going in alphabetical order then i will be towards the end. once it gets updated i will let you guys know since it will be close to the end.


----------



## Paul A

Thanks for calling the anticipation thread...

Please continue to anticipate...

Operators are standing by and will be shortly assisting you with your anticipation...

Please continue to anticipate...

Today's weather... Scattered anticipation throughout the day with a 90% chance of anticipation by this evening...

Please continue to anticipate...

Friday's forecast - 100% chance of anticipation, heavy at times, with a 50% chance the Weather Channel will be in HD...

Please continue to anticipate...


----------



## MikeR

F1 Fan said:


> +1
> 
> I think they were told by whoever wrote the authorization program that they could run a quick program to re-authorize all accounts. This didnt work out so they appear to be going in manually.
> 
> As anyone who has been on the phone with a CSR when they go into your account it takes a while (sometimes 5 minutes). Couple that with 16 million accounts and hundreds of people accessing it at the same time (not to mention the website goes into the back end too which is how you see your account information). It will be a while.
> 
> Purely guesswork on my part but that seems to be what the holdup is.


Agreed. Another guess - part of the problem resulted in changing the HD Access to include tiers, a "preview period" of the standalone channels and HD Extra not being released. But not changing the name from "HD Access".

Maybe it should have been "HD-Lite Access" (j/k), a separate authorization for the standalone HD channels, and HD Extra .

Of course, that may have been more information provided to the customer, when billing plans are still being finalized.....


----------



## bmar

Hey all - was following another thread about the trials and tribulations (and people saying nasty things about Earl!  ) of the Channel 498 "test" that was supposed to have happened this morning - and all of a sudden, it seems as if that thread has vanished. I get this error:

bmar, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 

Anyone else getting this? I didn't do anythign wrong! Really!!!!


----------



## MikeR

bmar said:


> bmar, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? I didn't do anythign wrong! Really!!!!


You have been banned and don't know it yet.


----------



## jwt0001

They took it down for good reason. The channel was gone by 6:00 EDT.


----------



## cforrest

Mine finally got the new programming added to it yeseterday.

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx2602 HD Access $3.33 $0.00 

I think D* was/is having issues doing everyone's account to be authorized for the new HD programming. If some don't have any of this on their account yet, depending on package, then I can't see the new HD channels going online just yet.


----------



## GenoV

bmar said:


> and all of a sudden, it seems as if that thread has vanished.


Zactly what happened....


----------



## jeffwltrs

bmar said:


> Hey all - was following another thread about the trials and tribulations (and people saying nasty things about Earl!  ) of the Channel 498 "test" that was supposed to have happened this morning - and all of a sudden, it seems as if that thread has vanished. I get this error:
> 
> bmar, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? I didn't do anythign wrong! Really!!!!


I had that message, also! I thought I was BARRED for sticking up for Earl!


----------



## Interceptor

Xmaniac said:


> for what its worth my account has not been updated yet either.
> 
> my last name starts with a W so if they are going in alphabetical order then i will be towards the end. once it gets updated i will let you guys know since it will be close to the end.


Nope. Mine starts with W also, and my account got changed 9/13.


----------



## Paul A

bmar said:


> Hey all - was following another thread about the trials and tribulations (and people saying nasty things about Earl!  ) of the Channel 498 "test" that was supposed to have happened this morning - and all of a sudden, it seems as if that thread has vanished. I get this error:
> 
> bmar, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? I didn't do anythign wrong! Really!!!!


Ya, it looks like it got dark over there and the MOB is restless.

Geez, we all need to lighten up a bit. Sure it's frustrating, but it's not gonna happen any sooner than it's gonna happen. I'm taking every rumor with a grain of salt from now on and taking the attitude of it happens when it happens.

Stuff happens.


----------



## gashog301

tunce said:


> Sorry, thats what happens when I'm very tired - just woke up.
> :lol:


and live in a house on wheels. JUST A JOKE,everyone calm down.:lol:


----------



## Brandon428

There never was any test channel from D10 last night or this morning. There was supposed to be a slide show of some sort to tell you if you were set up correctly. It never happened though.


----------



## Milominderbinder2

FlyBono24 said:


> And so it goes with DirecTV and their promises.


What promise are you talking about? We all know that if you talk to enough CSR's in any given night you will hear a dozen different answers.

Here is the official promise made by CEO Chase Carey at the earnings conference call:

DIRECTV Q2 2007 Earnings Conference Call Transcript
_• ... We will launch with an HD package with over 70 channels around the end of the third quarter. _

That is the official "promise"as of July.

Any other speculation we have made here or found elsewhere is just that: speculation.

Again, please post the link of any promise other than this.

- Craig


----------



## Xmaniac

Interceptor said:


> Nope. Mine starts with W also, and my account got changed 9/13.


Thanks man for the info. However i will let you all know when mine gets updated still.


----------



## jburroughs

Xmaniac said:


> Thanks man for the info. However i will let you all know when mine gets updated still.


My last name starts with "B" and my account was just updated yesterday. I believe they are going by account number or by billing date.


----------



## GenoV

Interceptor said:


> Nope. Mine starts with W also, and my account got changed 9/13.


Interceptor, let's compare notes for a second if you don't mind.

I see everyone who's accounts have been fiddled in the last couple of days with nothing but $0.00 in the second (tax) column of the various HD charges. Since yours was changed on the 13th (mine on the 11th), do you have non-zero amounts for tax? Mine does....


----------



## colel83

Maybe this has been posted and I missed it, but I just saw I have 2 new charges on my D* account. Starz HD and Sports HD, both are for $0.00 and were charged on 9/16. Maybe this means we are very close.


----------



## bmar

Brandon428 said:


> There never was any test channel from D10 last night or this morning. There was supposed to be a slide show of some sort to tell you if you were set up correctly. It never happened though.


Oooh! A slide show! Cool. Never could quite get the damn things to drop down correctly from the carousel. Always had to stick my finger down there. And of course, there was always one upside down so you had to hit the backwards button, pull it out and turn it around...but then of course, you stuck it in right side up, but turned around so the letters on your brother's t-shirt spelled out "DLROW YENSID" and his hair was parted on the wrong side.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## TCarbone

bmar said:


> Oooh! A slide show! Cool. Never could quite get the damn things to drop down correctly from the carousel. Always had to stick my finger down there. And of course, there was always one upside down so you had to hit the backwards button, pull it out and turn it around...but then of course, you stuck it in right side up, but turned around so the letters on your brother's t-shirt spelled out "DLROW YENSID" and his hair was parted on the wrong side.
> 
> What were we talking about again?


I think we were talking about 498 being delayed so that they could insure that the slides of Giada were not backwards.


----------



## tunce

gashog301 said:


> and live in a house on wheels. JUST A JOKE,everyone calm down.:lol:


Hey now, that's not my primary residence. I'm not Billy Bob Joe Green with no teeth that has non edumication.

I really do have this fancy diploma see - :contract:


----------



## bnash972

jwt0001 said:


> I believe that it's a very small subset of their customer base that even knows this is going on. We nerds (and I mean that as a compliment) forget that most people don't frequent these sites and might know that more is coming, but aren't following it this closely. Directv probably got hit with a large volume of calls yesterday, but I'm not sure how it was in comparison to the period around the first NFL weekend with Sunday Ticket.
> 
> As for me, since Directv never officially set a date (and I don't take a CSR's statement as official), I can be patient. I moved from E* in anticipation for this and I'm glad I did.


Let me add two comments to this. 1st according to Chase Carey (D* CEO) two days ago at the Goldman Sachs Comm Conference only 35% of D* customers have "Advanced Equipment". I'm assuming because he didn't say HD Equipment that "Advanced" means Tivo, DVR, AND HD. We are the minority of the minority.

2nd. We think we are anxious? Try being a project manager or VP and your job is on the line with this project. This is DTV's future. If they can beat everyone else to the punch this could propel their business and customer base to new heights. They have more riding on this launch than many folks give them credit for. There's a lot more riding on this than a pretty picture.


----------



## GenoV

bnash972 said:


> Let me add two comments to this. 1st according to Chase Carey (D* CEO) two days ago at the Goldman Sachs Comm Conference only 35% of D* customers have "Advanced Equipment". I'm assuming because he didn't say HD Equipment that "Advanced" means Tivo, DVR, AND HD. We are the minority of the minority.
> 
> 2nd. We think we are anxious? Try being a project manager or VP and your job is on the line with this project. This is DTV's future. If they can beat everyone else to the punch this could propel their business and customer base to new heights. They have more riding on this launch than many folks give them credit for. There's a lot more riding on this than a pretty picture.


Solid post. 
:allthumbs


----------



## bonscott87

Got more HD stuff on my account overnight. They are moving forward.

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $-3.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx HD Access $3.33 $0.00


----------



## bwaldron

bnash972 said:


> We think we are anxious? Try being a project manager or VP and your job is on the line with this project.


You got that right. I am sure there are some _very_ anxious/upset/worried folks at DirecTV right now.


----------



## tunce

Still have nothing on my account.


----------



## djzack67

bwaldron said:



> You got that right. I am sure there are some _very_ anxious/upset/worried folks at DirecTV right now.


I would so not wanna be a CSR right now.


----------



## Interceptor

GenoV said:


> Interceptor, let's compare notes for a second if you don't mind.
> 
> I see everyone who's accounts have been fiddled in the last couple of days with nothing but $0.00 in the second (tax) column of the various HD charges. Since yours was changed on the 13th (mine on the 11th), do you have non-zero amounts for tax? Mine does....


Correction. Mine showed up on the 12th. Here's what showed up in recent activity that doesn't normally show.


Code:


09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $7.33 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $7.66 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $-7.66 $0.00

And, another note. My physical statement doesn't close till October 5, so I don't know yet if all this will show on the actual statement or not.

I also hope that 7.33 gets removed. I already have the 9.99 fee showing further down the list, and the 7.66 shows both +/-.

Mike


----------



## Juggernaut

jeffman said:


> It's Eric the Actor, lol.


Doesn't he prefer Eric the Astronaut? Oh wait... he never did the balloon stunt.


----------



## bwaldron

djzack67 said:


> I would so not wanna be a CSR right now.


No, I very much feel for them. The ones I've dealt with have almost all been decent and earnest, if occasionally misguided. The delay wasn't their fault, yet they end up taking the heat from customers.

If this is indeed a problem with the billing/authorization system, the managers in charge should be sweating.


----------



## tunce

djzack67 said:


> I would so not wanna be a CSR right now.


If they were told to say the 19th then they would have nothing to worry about. Just the mad customer. The person issuing the go-ahead to inform everyone about the date might be walking a thin line now.


----------



## rjc

Does anyone know what the "sports HD" charge is that they are seeing on their bill? Is this for those who have the sports pack? Or is this something else?

FWIW...my billing date is the 26th...I saw an HD Access charge hit my account on the 17th....but dont have anything else showing other than that..and I am sports pack subscriber...not sure if this gives us some insight or not


----------



## cforrest

Interceptor, you will most likely have to call D*, that happened to my parent's account. The negative charge was never posted to cancel out the charge they put on the account. I called & spoke to a CSR they fixed it on the spot otherwise come bill time, you'll be getting double billed for HD Access.


----------



## MikeR

bnash972 said:


> 2nd. We think we are anxious? Try being a project manager or VP and your job is on the line with this project. This is DTV's future. If they can beat everyone else to the punch this could propel their business and customer base to new heights. They have more riding on this launch than many folks give them credit for. There's a lot more riding on this than a pretty picture.


Cable and Dish are trying to do everything possible to keep up, and an extended delay will minimize the potential Directv advantage.

Just in the last week (we already know what Dish is doing):

http://avid.broadcastnewsroom.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=185004
http://www.tvweek.com/news/2007/09/comcast_touts_hd_offerings_via.php
http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=185555
http://www.journalnow.com/servlet/S...1173352822091&path=!localnews&s=1037645509099
http://www.tvtechnology.com/pages/s.0082/t.8585.html

So..who will win?
Can cable overcome the bandwidth crunch, and variability of regional network infrastructures?

Can D* or E* overcome the limitations of satellite based content delivery?



> One of the report's authors, Managing Director Vijay Jayant, told TV Technology the report's conclusions still held true at press time. But he, like DirecTV's CEO, said that HDTV was only part of the equation defining DirecTV's near term edge-the integrated box was equally critical.
> 
> "It would allow DirecTV to offer a more effective VOD-like solution, which would blunt cable's key video product advantage [on-demand content] as well as bind DirecTV more tightly to the RBOC [Regional Bell Operating Company] partner providing the data service and facilitating the on-demand portion of the offering," said Jayant. "Combined with a wider HD offering, DirecTV would then, arguably, have the best TV offer in the marketplace."


----------



## cforrest

Rjc,

I think it is indeed for Sports Pak, for HD RSNs!


----------



## gslater

Interceptor said:


> Correction. Mine showed up on the 12th. Here's what showed up in recent activity that doesn't normally show.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $7.33 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $7.66 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $-7.66 $0.00
> 
> And, another note. My physical statement doesn't close till October 5, so I don't know yet if all this will show on the actual statement or not.
> 
> I also hope that 7.33 gets removed. I already have the 9.99 fee showing further down the list, and the 7.66 shows both +/-.
> 
> Mike


Could still be running by billing date. My charges were added on 9/11 and my billing date is the 4th.


----------



## Ulicni

tunce said:


> Just the mad costumer.


Is he related to the mad hatter?


----------



## GenoV

gslater said:


> Could still be running by billing date. My charges were added on 9/11 and my billing date is the 4th.


Same on both counts for me.


----------



## iamcasacnu

O.K. This is my first visit to the board this morning...could someone give me a synopsis of what has been happening....

Any solid date yet???


----------



## bwaldron

Ulicni said:


> Is he related to the mad hatter?


:lol:


----------



## knew001

My bill had Starz HD Cinemax HD and Sports HD on them for the new billing cycle. I have had the Premier package and HD Access for a long time.


----------



## lwilli201

knew001 said:


> My bill had Starz HD Cinemax HD and Sports HD on them for the new billing cycle. I have had the Premier package and HD Access for a long time.


Is it on your bill or on recent activity on your online account?


----------



## SerialIO

I apologize that I haven't gone back and read the couple of dozen pages of new posts since yesterday afternoon, but did anyone else notice that 499 now says "B-Band Converter Failure Channel" instead of "...Test Channel"?


----------



## demonstimpy

09/17/2007	xxxxxxxx7026	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/17/2007	xxxxxxxx7026	HD Access	$-3.00	$-0.20
09/17/2007	xxxxxxxx7026	HD Access	$3.00	$0.20

Billing cycle is the 26th on mine.


----------



## Iwanthd

bmar said:


> Hey all - was following another thread about the trials and tribulations (and people saying nasty things about Earl!  ) of the Channel 498 "test" that was supposed to have happened this morning - and all of a sudden, it seems as if that thread has vanished. I get this error:
> 
> bmar, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> Anyone else getting this? I didn't do anythign wrong! Really!!!!


Same happened to me. The thread has totally disappeared. 
I need a "just kidding" or "do over" button for my job too!


----------



## Interceptor

gslater said:


> Could still be running by billing date. My charges were added on 9/11 and my billing date is the 4th.


OK. We may be on to something here. Notice on my list the charge and credit are for 7.66. One day later, the charge is for 7.33.

If you divide the HD Access fee of 9.99 by 30 days, it comes to .33 per day charge. That would certainly indicate why people are getting different charges. They apparenly re-added the HD charge (incorrectly) on a prorated basis for all subscribers who have HD access.


----------



## bwaldron

SerialIO said:


> I apologize that I haven't gone back and read the couple of dozen pages of new posts since yesterday afternoon, but did anyone else notice that 499 now says "B-Band Converter Failure Channel" instead of "...Test Channel"?


Yes.


----------



## cbearnm

SerialIO said:


> I apologize that I haven't gone back and read the couple of dozen pages of new posts since yesterday afternoon, but did anyone else notice that 499 now says "B-Band Converter Failure Channel" instead of "...Test Channel"?


That's mine as well, but as long as the searching for satellite is there, you're good


----------



## sandl

Interceptor said:


> Correction. Mine showed up on the 12th. Here's what showed up in recent activity that doesn't normally show.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $7.33 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $7.66 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx0773 HD Access $-7.66 $0.00
> 
> And, another note. My physical statement doesn't close till October 5, so I don't know yet if all this will show on the actual statement or not.
> 
> I also hope that 7.33 gets removed. I already have the 9.99 fee showing further down the list, and the 7.66 shows both +/-.
> 
> Mike


Same here.

09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	HD Access $7.66 $0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00 $0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	HD Access $-7.66 $0.00


----------



## pete4192

No new charges on my account.


----------



## Herdfan

Ignore my previous post about needing Golf HD. Natalie Gulbis is in HD on ESPN's First Take. Legs and all.


----------



## bwaldron

Interceptor said:


> OK. We may be on to something here. Notice on my list the charge and credit are for 7.66. One day later, the charge is for 7.33.
> 
> If you divide the HD Access fee of 9.99 by 30 days, it comes to .33 per day charge. That would certainly indicate why people are getting different charges. They apparenly re-added the HD charge (incorrectly) on a prorated basis for all subscribers who have HD access.


Makes sense. My billing date was actually the 18th. so a new cycle started yesterday. I got the new $0.00 charges (Sports-HD, etc.) in my recent activity as of yesterday, but not the extra HD Access charge. Since they appeared to update things for me on my actual monthly cycle date, no prorated charge was necessary.


----------



## tunce

Ulicni said:


> Is he related to the mad hatter?


It's been a long day already, My main domain controller just failed so I have been up and working since 3AM. I JUST now have it up and running. It's not good when the employee's can't log in or print there job tickets!

I think I will just stop posting today since I can't type and spell at the same time :nono2: .


----------



## Milominderbinder2

If anyone wants to see their recent activity on their account, click here:

https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/mydirectv/account/myAccountViewActivity.jsp

- Craig


----------



## psweig

knew001 said:


> My bill had Starz HD Cinemax HD and Sports HD on them for the new billing cycle. I have had the Premier package and HD Access for a long time.


+1. I think what you are showing depends on what you had before and none of it will make it to the statement you receive. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

Time for an update I guess ...

This thread will not see [STRIKE]3,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]5,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]6,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]7,000[/STRIKE] *10,000* posts before launch ... 
Truth be told, I have no clue when the HD launch is to happen


----------



## syphix

My goal is a personal 1000 posts prior to HD launch!! Let's go! Gimme a reason to post!!


----------



## compnurd

Doug Brott said:


> Time for an update I guess ...
> 
> This thread will not see [STRIKE]3,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]5,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]6,000[/STRIKE] [STRIKE]7,000[/STRIKE] *10,000* posts before launch ...
> Truth be told, I have no clue when the HD launch is to happen


We have a new goal!


----------



## lwilli201

sandl said:


> Same here.
> 
> 09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	HD Access $7.66 $0.00
> 09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	Cinemax HD - Charge	$0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00
> 09/12/2007	xxxxxxxx8783	HD Access $-7.66 $0.00


These entries are needed to adjust your account so you can recieve the new channels associated with your package. I had all those on my recent activity. My billing cycle ended 12 Sep and none of the adjustments are on my actual bill.

IMHO holdup with launching the new channels is because all the subs accounts have not updated. I think they tried to run a program that would update all the accounts, but I believe that the process went very wrong. If they were ready on the 19th, you would not be seeing these changes on your account today.


----------



## donshan

iamcasacnu said:


> O.K. This is my first visit to the board this morning...could someone give me a synopsis of what has been happening....
> 
> Any solid date yet???


It is still the "HD anticipation thread"- no real news.


----------



## PersMD

cbearnm said:


> That's mine as well, but as long as the searching for satellite is there, you're good


And according to the "INFO" for 499, it says if you don't have the BBC properly connected, you'll see the video that used to be there.


----------



## rjc

so with me having my HD access charge done on the 17th but still not having a Sports HD charge show up...maybe it is the billing issue that has prevented them from launching...fwiw...my last name starts with a C...


----------



## habudab

i feel like a little kid waiting for christmas morning, except i know when christmas morning is coming, i dont have to guess as to when it will come this year........ ................................right syphix?


----------



## MRinDenver

I checked my guide first thing this morning. ION was listed under the "HD Channels" breakout, although it was an SD signal on 101.

What's up with that?


----------



## habudab

*lets try to guess rjc's last name that will waste some time and help to get the posts to 10,000.....................

we know it starts with a C................*


----------



## MikeR7

Carlson


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Cheesebiscuit.


----------



## BobbyK

lwilli201 said:


> Is it on your bill or on recent activity on your online account?


I have Premier and it was done on the 11th.


----------



## habudab

conner


----------



## Wrangler3

This is what my recent activity looks like:

09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/18/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 HD Access $3.33 $0.21 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 SHOWTIME HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 HBO HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 LOCALS HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 PLUS HD DVR - Charge $25.66 $1.60 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 HD Access $-3.66 $-0.23 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 TOTAL CHOICE-no locals $-16.50 $-1.03 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx5688 DIRECTV DVR Service $-2.20 $-0.14 

Last name starts with a 'K', statement date 28th.


----------



## glitch1999

What happened to ch498? I swear it was on my guide about 45mins ago.


----------



## henryld

Billing date the 29th. HD entries on the 19th.


----------



## Tone-Loc

BobbyK said:


> I have Premier and it was done on the 11th.


Same here, Premier and on the 11th. Probably doing it by packages.


----------



## MikeR

Corncob


----------



## Herdfan

I have online access to three accounts. My account which has an HR20 shows the activity we have been talking about. The two other accounts which have HD Access, but not an MPEG-4 receiver, do not show any of the activity.

This sort of goes with the theory that was talked about yesterday in the Chat Room as the reason the launch was halted was that it would have removed HD from some subs. Possibly the non-MPEG-4 subs.


----------



## syphix

MikeR said:


> Corncob


Cornholio.


----------



## smiddy

Ceicil


----------



## PersMD

Herdfan said:


> I have online access to three accounts. My account which has an HR20 shows the activity we have been talking about. The two other accounts which have HD Access, but not an MPEG-4 receiver, do not show any of the activity.
> 
> This sort of goes with the theory that was talked about yesterday in the Chat Room as the reason the launch was halted was that it would have removed HD from some subs. Possibly the non-MPEG-4 subs.


Are they 3 separate accounts? Or is it one account with 3 access cards shown?


----------



## blspear

The Chaz!


----------



## cnmsales

habudab said:


> *lets try to guess rjc's last name that will waste some time and help to get the posts to 10,000.....................
> 
> we know it starts with a C................*


Winfred?


----------



## purtman

habudab said:


> *lets try to guess rjc's last name that will waste some time and help to get the posts to 10,000.....................
> 
> we know it starts with a C................*


Let's not. It makes it hard to find valid posts! 

:backtotop


----------



## sunking

Wrangler3 said:


> This is what my recent activity looks like:
> 
> Last name starts with a 'K', statement date 28th.


Really guys, there is no reason to believe that this is happening in any type of sorted order by last name. It makes no sense and is a waste of resources.

Of course if they are actually sorting it then it points to an even more inept IT or internal programming department than we thought, so who knows.


----------



## MikeR

syphix said:


> Cornholio.


Classic!

http://www.thegreatcornholio.com/sounds/almighty.wav


----------



## donshan

glitch1999 said:


> What happened to ch498? I swear it was on my guide about 45mins ago.


Patience! It went off about 6:16 AM EDT this morning on my HR-20 DVR recording. I expect when they are ready it will reappear . Getting the new Guide ready for the HD channels is going to produce a number of mysteries! I want it to work right when it comes on and if it takes 30 days more so be it!


----------



## GP_23

Checked my recent activity and still nada, I am starting to feel left out!


----------



## PR Buick

I've an HR-20 with HD access, plus a SD Tivo unit and a standard receiver. So far, all I've seen on "recent activity" is:

09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.52 
09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $8.33 $0.52


----------



## lwilli201

PR Buick said:


> I've an HR-20 with HD access, plus a SD Tivo unit and a standard receiver. So far, all I've seen on "recent activity" is:
> 
> 09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $-8.33 $-0.52
> 09/13/2007 xxxxxxxx8908 HD Access $8.33 $0.52


What is your base package. Any priemium chanels?


----------



## henryld

F1 Fan has a Poll going on Hd charges. Go vote.


----------



## hells_bells

syphix said:


> Cornholio.


can we cut the crap???


----------



## vizaweb

Channel 499 is now back to showing "B-Band Converter Test Channel"


----------



## Herdfan

PersMD said:


> Are they 3 separate accounts? Or is it one account with 3 access cards shown?


Three separate accounts. Mine, my parents and another.


----------



## mndwalsh

*******need to send this out************

If you got this email you're lucky(don't delete). You have just won new HD Channels from Direct TV!.......
You will only get the channels if you send this to 5 or more people. A box will appear on the screen after you have sent it! It really works.... try it!

Take 5 min. out of your time and send this...believe me you won't be sorry!!

0-10 people: 10 channels
11-20 people: 20 channels
21-30 people: 30 channels
31-70 people: 70 channels
71-100 people: 100 channels 

Keep on sending!!!!!


----------



## smiddy

mndwalsh said:


> *******need to send this out************
> 
> If you got this email you're lucky(don't delete). You have just won new HD Channels from Direct TV!.......
> You will only get the channels if you send this to 5 or more people. A box will appear on the screen after you have sent it! It really works.... try it!
> 
> Take 5 min. out of your time and send this...believe me you won't be sorry!!
> 
> 0-10 people: 10 channels
> 11-20 people: 20 channels
> 21-30 people: 30 channels
> 31-70 people: 70 channels
> 71-100 people: 100 channels
> 
> Keep on sending!!!!!


Ouch!


----------



## syphix

mndwalsh said:


> *******need to send this out************
> 
> If you got this email you're lucky(don't delete). You have just won new HD Channels from Direct TV!.......
> You will only get the channels if you send this to 5 or more people. A box will appear on the screen after you have sent it! It really works.... try it!
> 
> Take 5 min. out of your time and send this...believe me you won't be sorry!!
> 
> 0-10 people: 10 channels
> 11-20 people: 20 channels
> 21-30 people: 30 channels
> 31-70 people: 70 channels
> 71-100 people: 100 channels
> 
> Keep on sending!!!!!


OK...I LOL'd.


----------



## RD in Fla

I have had the new "charges" on my account since 9/15. I have Premier.


----------



## RickMilw

I had the Plus HD Dvr package with HBO, Showtime and Cinemax. The only HD charge showing with $0.00 was Cinemax HD added on 9/11/07. On 9/17/07 I changed to the premier pack.

09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx4745 PLUS HD DVR - Disconnect Adj $-39.66 $-1.98 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx4745 HBO, SHOWTIME, and CINEMAX - Disconnect Adj $-19.27 $-0.96 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx4745 HD Access $5.66 $0.28 
09/17/2007 xxxxxxxx4745 PREMIER - Charge $56.66 $2.83 
09/11/2007 xxxxxxxx4745 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 

Should I get the Starz HD and Sports Pack HD charge next month?


----------



## donshan

sunking said:


> Really guys, there is no reason to believe that this is happening in any type of sorted order by last name. It makes no sense and is a waste of resources.
> 
> Of course if they are actually sorting it then it points to an even more inept IT or internal programming department than we thought, so who knows.


My 2 cents worth. D* has some 16 million accounts, with a growing fraction of them with new HR receivers that are expecting to get the new MPEG-4 HD channels. These are mixed with accounts with only older MPEG -2 HD receivers that won't receive the new HD channels and the majority of accounts that still have only SD equipment.

No way is it possible to manually open that many accounts one by one to look at them. Thus it seems to me they have a software program to scan accounts and match up receiver models, subscriber channel subcriptions, and the new HD channels each is supposed to receive where they are supposed to get them. The order of the search is almost irrelevant, the objective is to get everything matched up correctly. A high speed computer could then flag a smaller number of accounts for manual updates, but that would occur almost randomly. It could be the computer spits out 3000 accounts with a problem and they divide that list between 30 people to update 100 each for example.


----------



## Lord Vader

Whoever said the "delay" was because of having to alter account or billing information anyway? Truthfully, I find this difficult to believe, especially from what I've heard. Sometimes I think there are lemmings all over this place.


----------



## glitch1999

So it looks like D* has delayed the HD launch to get a more pressing product launched....

D* Rewards® Visa Card

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...d=news_view&newsId=20070920005406&newsLang=en

Sign up today!! :lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

iamcasacnu said:


> O.K. This is my first visit to the board this morning...could someone give me a synopsis of what has been happening....
> 
> Any solid date yet???


No new HD yet
No new date yet


----------



## Sirshagg

syphix said:


> My goal is a personal 1000 posts prior to HD launch!! Let's go! Gimme a reason to post!!


There is NO WAY you will make this goal.


----------



## Sirshagg

purtman said:


> Let's not. It makes it hard to find valid posts!
> 
> :backtotop


Cuz there just so many of those in this thread


----------



## iucpa

mndwalsh said:


> *******need to send this out************
> 
> If you got this email you're lucky(don't delete). You have just won new HD Channels from Direct TV!.......
> You will only get the channels if you send this to 5 or more people. A box will appear on the screen after you have sent it! It really works.... try it!
> 
> Take 5 min. out of your time and send this...believe me you won't be sorry!!
> 
> 0-10 people: 10 channels
> 11-20 people: 20 channels
> 21-30 people: 30 channels
> 31-70 people: 70 channels
> 71-100 people: 100 channels
> 
> Keep on sending!!!!!


You owe me a new keyboard. I just spit coffee all over it!:lol:


----------



## Sirshagg

vizaweb said:


> Channel 499 is now back to showing "B-Band Converter Test Channel"


:welcome_s


----------



## djzack67

vizaweb said:


> Channel 499 is now back to showing "B-Band Converter Test Channel"


Still says Faluire here


----------



## Herdfan

donshan said:


> Thus it seems to me they have a software program to scan accounts and match up receiver models, subscriber channel subcriptions, and the new HD channels each is supposed to receive where they are supposed to get them.


They did that. It didn't work like it was supposed to. Hence the issue. So there is speculation that they are rerunning an updated script with multiple passes or they they are going into each HD account and fixing it.


----------



## Sirshagg

donshan said:


> My 2 cents worth. D* has some 16 million accounts, with a growing fraction of them with new HR receivers that are expecting to get the new MPEG-4 HD channels. These are mixed with accounts with only older MPEG -2 HD receivers that won't receive the new HD channels and the majority of accounts that still have only SD equipment.
> 
> No way is it possible to manually open that many accounts one by one to look at them. Thus it seems to me they have a software program to scan accounts and match up receiver models, subscriber channel subcriptions, and the new HD channels each is supposed to receive where they are supposed to get them. The order of the search is almost irrelevant, the objective is to get everything matched up correctly. A high speed computer could then flag a smaller number of accounts for manual updates, but that would occur almost randomly. It could be the computer spits out 3000 accounts with a problem and they divide that list between 30 people to update 100 each for example.


The scarry thing is that we know how well this worked for the DOD CE.


----------



## noneroy

mndwalsh said:


> *******need to send this out************
> 
> If you got this email you're lucky(don't delete). You have just won new HD Channels from Direct TV!.......
> You will only get the channels if you send this to 5 or more people. A box will appear on the screen after you have sent it! It really works.... try it!
> 
> Take 5 min. out of your time and send this...believe me you won't be sorry!!
> 
> 0-10 people: 10 channels
> 11-20 people: 20 channels
> 21-30 people: 30 channels
> 31-70 people: 70 channels
> 71-100 people: 100 channels
> 
> Keep on sending!!!!!


OMG that was great.


----------



## Interceptor

Sirshagg said:


> There is NO WAY you will make this goal.


Why not? He only has 55 more posts to go.


----------



## I WANT MORE

http://www.engadgethd.com/


----------



## Steve Robertson

Sirshagg said:


> There is NO WAY you will make this goal.


Whay are people so fascinated with post counts?


----------



## John4924

In case some have not seen this post by Earl on channel 498 issue, please read here....

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99800

Cheers,
John


----------



## mndwalsh

iucpa said:


> You owe me a new keyboard. I just spit coffee all over it!:lol:


well I sell them so I can get you an account setup

tough business when newegg is cheaper, I did have a client dump a diet coke on there notebook keyboard and wondered why it didn't work anymore.


----------



## glitch1999

I WANT MORE said:


> http://www.engadgethd.com/


Yeah, I saw that too. It's sad we can't even get the upconverted channels yet.


----------



## Herdfan

mndwalsh said:


> I did have a client dump a diet coke on there notebook keyboard and wondered why it didn't work anymore.


We had a girl that did that to more than one. Every time we got new computers, we would just take the old keyboards to her office. I tried to explain to her the benefit of bottles, but she liked large cups without lids.:eek2:


----------



## rynning

Here in Frisco, north of Dallas, there is a project to extend the Dallas North Tollway 10 miles. It has a lot in common with the D10. Both projects have been going on for at least three years. Both are scheduled for traffic this month. Both seem to have a lot of clutter in the way. And it's looking more and more likely that both won't be done until October. I don't think it's a coincidence.


----------



## JeffBowser

I've always wondered that myself. Some sort of technological "mine is bigger than yours" thing maybe ?:lol:



Steve Robertson said:


> Whay are people so fascinated with post counts?


----------



## Sirshagg

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryanm86

how about I go for the 1000 posts? Its gonna be a long night and alot of knock knock jokes. BRACE YOURSELVES


----------



## Sirshagg

JeffBowser said:


> I've always wondered that myself. Some sort of technological "mine is bigger than yours" thing maybe ?:lol:


What's goingto be really funny is that the admins/mods will delete this thread once all is said and done and the post counts will plummit.


----------



## vizaweb

djzack67 said:


> Still says Faluire here


Its back to failure on my end.


----------



## PWenger

Herdfan said:


> she liked large cups.:eek2:


Context is a wonderful thing...


----------



## lwilli201

Ryanm86 said:


> how about I go for the 1000 posts? Its gonna be a long night and alot of knock knock jokes. BRACE YOURSELVES


You need to post a bigger picture of your avatar. I gotta see this. :lol:


----------



## PR Buick

lwilli201 said:


> What is your base package. Any priemium chanels?


No premiums. Just Total Choice Plus, with DVR and HD access.


----------



## Lord Vader

On channel 498, I get this on-screen message:

*Why are you sitting here in the middle of the day watching this useless channel when you should be working? Get a life. We'll get to the new HD channels as soon as the Cubs win the World Series.*


----------



## Rob

Lord Vader said:


> On channel 498, I get this on-screen message:
> 
> *Why are you sitting here in the middle of the day watching this useless channel when you should be working? Get a life. We'll get to the new HD channels as soon as the Cubs win the World Series.*


So no new HD channels for the rest of the century?


----------



## donshan

Lord Vader said:


> Whoever said the "delay" was because of having to alter account or billing information anyway? Truthfully, I find this difficult to believe, especially from what I've heard. Sometimes I think there are lemmings all over this place.


Another theory is getting the Guide channels properly set up so the Guide correctly tunes the HD or the SD version of that channel. With several different receiver models with different internal software, the new Guide download must properly map the channel numbers to the actual tuner signal inputs. That is done by behind the screen software in the receiver that we don't see.

Perhaps a similar example is that I tune my OTA digital PBS station on my HR-20 on channel 31-1. However that channel is actually received by my HR-20 on broadcast UHF channel 36 on the internal OTA tuner. The internal Guide software has to know that relationship to properly tune and record ch 31-1 to the correct OTA tuner UHF channel 36. It is probably similar for the D* dual tuners.

There was an "engineering mode" list of the new HD channels posted awhile back that had all of the new HD channel numbers in the 9000 range. Just as a hypothetical illustration, it is possible they could stay in those 9000 series numbers but will be remapped by the receiver software to the channel numbers you see and have become used to. However those will be virtual channel numbers , not the real ones.

Just my speculation about a complex Guide software issue that must work and that could be a cause of the delay.


----------



## GP_23

Lord Vader said:


> On channel 498, I get this on-screen message:
> 
> *Why are you sitting here in the middle of the day watching this useless channel when you should be working? Get a life. We'll get to the new HD channels as soon as the Cubs win the World Series.*


Take it easy on the Cubbies! What's there unofficial motto this year, It Could Happen?


----------



## Lord Vader

> _Originally posted by Rob_*
> 
> So no new HD channels for the rest of the century?*


DirecTV's new motto, one with which Cubs fans everywhere should be very familiar: "Wait'll next year!"


----------



## bbaleno

Lord Vader said:


> On channel 498, I get this on-screen message:
> 
> *Why are you sitting here in the middle of the day watching this useless channel when you should be working? Get a life. We'll get to the new HD channels as soon as the Cubs win the World Series.*


Go Cubbies!

change my avatar because someone else had a better bender. and there is only room for 1 bender.

woo hoo I hit over 100 posts.


----------



## Sirshagg

lwilli201 said:


> You need to post a bigger picture of your avatar. I gotta see this. :lol:


I second that motion.


----------



## GP_23

Lord Vader said:


> DirecTV's new motto, one with which Cubs fans everywhere should be very familiar: "Wait'll next year!"


Lord Vader will step away from the "Darkside" when in fact they do win it?


----------



## Lord Vader

GP_23 said:


> Lord Vader will step away from the "Darkside" when in fact they do win it?


Never.

I have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Sirshagg

GP_23 said:


> Take it easy on the Cubbies! What's there unofficial motto this year, It Could Happen?


If the Sox can do it, anything is possible.


----------



## Juggernaut

Steve Robertson said:


> My account has not been touched yet


I have a $0 charge for Cinemax HD on 9/12

Nothing else strange. I get PLUS HD DVR, HBO and Max.


----------



## Lord Vader

Sirshagg said:


> If the Sox can do it, anything is possible.


The White Sox are not historically as inept, though they were close. No team in all of professional sports has that aura of failure and bungling ineptitude like the Cubs do.


----------



## GP_23

I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete! 
In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming. 

Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV. 

Sincerely, 

JS
Customer Service Supervisor
DirecTV 

Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


----------



## cnmsales

I highly doubt it, and FYI 9/20 6am has already passed.


----------



## n2deep2bn

GP_23 said:


> I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete!
> In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming.
> 
> Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> JS
> Customer Service Supervisor
> DirecTV
> 
> Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


Today is the 20th


----------



## Herdfan

GP_23 said:


> The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT.


Tomorrow is the 21st.


----------



## Lord Vader

GP_23 said:


> I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete!
> In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming.
> 
> Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> JS
> Customer Service Supervisor
> DirecTV
> 
> Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


He couldn't even get the date right.


----------



## GP_23

Like I said it was just posted!


----------



## superfan1

cnmsales said:


> I highly doubt it, and FYI 9/20 6am has already passed.


:lol:


----------



## Herdfan

GP_23 said:


> Like I said it was just posted!


Lets see how long it lasts. They have really been deleting posts over there. If it is still there at 2:00pm, it might be legit.


----------



## Xmaniac

No but i do think tomarrow is the day!! If im wrong eaglepc with owe everyone on here 10 bones!!! Take that to the bank.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

GP_23 said:


> I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete!
> In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming.
> 
> Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> JS
> Customer Service Supervisor
> DirecTV
> 
> Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


We'll find out this afternoon, and on 9/20. Honestly I don't care that they missed. It's a complex process and things are bound to go wrong. I DO CARE though that they don't communicate to their users.

DirecTV chooses to make CSRs their 'official' way 'unofficial' information gets out. It's a mistake, and one that easily fixable. It's SOOO reminiscent of the bad old days of Everquest when SOE would have problems rolling out new content to subscribers.

These things may seem different but they're not. The process I used to work on my car's engine is remarkably similar to the process i used to debug software. DirecTV should take hints from other companies who have technically savvy and somewhat excitable user base.


----------



## Bowtaz3

GP_23 said:


> I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete!
> In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming.
> 
> Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> JS
> Customer Service Supervisor
> DirecTV
> 
> Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


 I haven't noticed them being turned on yet and it's 9/20 or am I missing some that were turned on?


----------



## donshan

Herdfan said:


> Lets see how long it lasts. They have really been deleting posts over there. If it is still there at 2:00pm, it might be legit.


If it is right and it is just a date error, I could easily forgive him not knowing what day it is if they have been up for two days and nights fixing this!

We will see.


----------



## Ryanm86

JS is wont even give up his name? Sounds bolognaus & erroneous


----------



## HDTVFreak07

RoundRockJohn said:


> We'll find out this afternoon, and on 9/20. Honestly I don't care that they missed. It's a complex process and things are bound to go wrong. I DO CARE though that they don't communicate to their users.
> 
> DirecTV chooses to make CSRs their 'official' way 'unofficial' information gets out. It's a mistake, and one that easily fixable. It's SOOO reminiscent of the bad old days of Everquest when SOE would have problems rolling out new content to subscribers.
> 
> These things may seem different but they're not. The process I used to work on my car's engine is remarkably similar to the process i used to debug software. DirecTV should take hints from other companies who have technically savvy and somewhat excitable user base.


Maybe meant 9/20/*2008*.


----------



## PersMD

GP_23 said:


> I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete!
> In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming.
> 
> Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> JS
> Customer Service Supervisor
> DirecTV
> 
> Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


I think his initials are really *BS*, not *JS*!


----------



## Herdfan

How's this?


----------



## PR Buick

GP_23 said:


> I am going to make this to the point. My initials are JS, and I am a customer service supervisor, here, at DirecTV. I would like to apologize to everyone over the delay in the new HD launch. But I have terrific news!! The launch is now officially set for tomorrow (9/20) at 6 AM EDT. The last of the tests have been complete!
> In fact, our new test channel 498, will be operational sometime this afternoon. If you tune to this channel, a message will be displayed to inform you that you are ready to start enjoying the new HD programming.
> 
> Again, our sincerest apologies from everyone here at DirecTV.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> JS
> Customer Service Supervisor
> DirecTV
> 
> Found that on the DirecTV forums, any truth to this?


Last time I was on that forum, it was rife with people posting joke (for lack of a better word) posts like this. I doubt it's legit.


----------



## Ryanm86

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Maybe meant 9/20/*2008*.


Thats not funny


----------



## Capt.Spaulding

I know this is my first post, however i do read these forums a lot, and i didnt see this question answered...or maybe im just a little slow... so please dont holler at me for not using the search option properly, but my question is: 

Will the new channels just appear on the guide, or do we have to reset of our receivers in order to download the new guide information? I remember on my old TIVO i could force a call to D* and get the new information and whatnot. 

Anyway, I'm hoping that the channels arrive soon, however, i saw this on the DIRECTV.com website under the forums...again, take it with a grain of salt (as with all speculation on the release of the channels)
------------------------------------------------

here is the url for the message below... forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10284503&returnExpertiseCode=


I just got an email back from DTV I sent to them on the 19th and here is the reply.

Dear Mr. Willis,

Thanks for writing in about the launch of our new HD channels. I'm sorry about any confusion regarding this issue and would be happy to help address your concerns.

We’re excited about our upcoming expansion of our HD programming. Among the first channels to expect are A&E HD, Cinemax HD East & West, The History Channel HD, Starz HD East & West, TBS HD, which we look forward to bringing you. Many of the new channels coming this fall will be available for the first time anywhere on DIRECTV exclusively for our customers.

Right now, we’re making sure customers have the proper equipment in place to see these new channels. As we make the final preparations for each of our new HD channels, to ensure that your viewing experience with the new HD programming continues to meet our high quality standards when the first set of these new channels are activated, please go to directv.com/hdcheck to confirm that you’ve got the right equipment.

We expect the first of our new HD channels to begin appearing as early as next week, with additional channels to follow later this fall and winter. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd as your source for more info as it becomes available.

Thanks again for writing and I thank you very much for your patience and understanding.

Sincerely,


Joshua L. ID#U5953
DIRECTV Customer Service 
-----------------------------------------------------

again, sorry for the crappy first post, i will try to make the subsequent posts better...

CMON HD!


----------



## RxMan1

RoundRockJohn said:


> We'll find out this afternoon, and on 9/20. Honestly I don't care that they missed. It's a complex process and things are bound to go wrong. I DO CARE though that they don't communicate to their users.
> 
> DirecTV chooses to make CSRs their 'official' way 'unofficial' information gets out. It's a mistake, and one that easily fixable. It's SOOO reminiscent of the bad old days of Everquest when SOE would have problems rolling out new content to subscribers.
> 
> These things may seem different but they're not. The process I used to work on my car's engine is remarkably similar to the process i used to debug software. DirecTV should take hints from other companies who have technically savvy and somewhat excitable user base.


My brother and father are both long time D* subscribers. They both have HD and love it. The thing that makes them different than me is that they don't really care when the HD comes. My father has updated his equipment, my brother has not. My father mentioned that he saw the new ads with up to 100 HD channels and said it's going to be awesome. The difference is, he doesn't browse message boards and doesn't check for the new channels every 5 minutes. I honestly think that he respents a typical D* user more than someone who visits this forum.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

:ramblinon :icon_cry:


Ryanm86 said:


> Thats not funny


----------



## FHSPSU67

RxMan1 said:


> My brother and father are both long time D* subscribers. They both have HD and love it. The thing that makes them different than me is that they don't really care when the HD comes. My father has updated his equipment, my brother has not. My father mentioned that he saw the new ads with up to 100 HD channels and said it's going to be awesome. The difference is, he doesn't browse message boards and doesn't check for the new channels every 5 minutes. I honestly think that he respents a typical D* user more than someone who visits this forum.


Good post and the sad part is that we think they're the ones who are missing out


----------



## Sirshagg

Capt.Spaulding said:


> I know this is my first post, however i do read these forums a lot, and i didnt see this question answered...or maybe im just a little slow... so please dont holler at me for not using the search option properly, but my question is:
> 
> Will the new channels just appear on the guide, or do we have to reset of our receivers in order to download the new guide information? I remember on my old TIVO i could force a call to D* and get the new information and whatnot.
> 
> Anyway, I'm hoping that the channels arrive soon, however, i saw this on the DIRECTV.com website under the forums...again, take it with a grain of salt (as with all speculation on the release of the channels)
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> here is the url for the message below... forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaysinglethread?rootPostID=10284503&returnExpertiseCode=
> 
> I just got an email back from DTV I sent to them on the 19th and here is the reply.
> 
> Dear Mr. Willis,
> 
> Thanks for writing in about the launch of our new HD channels. I'm sorry about any confusion regarding this issue and would be happy to help address your concerns.
> 
> We're excited about our upcoming expansion of our HD programming. Among the first channels to expect are A&E HD, Cinemax HD East & West, The History Channel HD, Starz HD East & West, TBS HD, which we look forward to bringing you. Many of the new channels coming this fall will be available for the first time anywhere on DIRECTV exclusively for our customers.
> 
> Right now, we're making sure customers have the proper equipment in place to see these new channels. As we make the final preparations for each of our new HD channels, to ensure that your viewing experience with the new HD programming continues to meet our high quality standards when the first set of these new channels are activated, please go to directv.com/hdcheck to confirm that you've got the right equipment.
> 
> We expect the first of our new HD channels to begin appearing as early as next week, with additional channels to follow later this fall and winter. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd as your source for more info as it becomes available.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and I thank you very much for your patience and understanding.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Joshua L. ID#U5953
> DIRECTV Customer Service
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> again, sorry for the crappy first post, i will try to make the subsequent posts better...
> 
> CMON HD!


Jeez people. The search button is there fora reason!  :lol: :grin: 
Sorry, I just had to.

The new channels will just appear in the guide. They will not be added to either of your favorites lists so you would need to be viewing all channels to see them when they are added. Note: this applies only to the HR20 and H20 as the Tivo units or other earlier models will not be able to see the new sat.

And oh yes :welcome_s


----------



## LameLefty

RxMan1 said:


> I honestly think that he respents a typical D* user more than someone who visits this forum.


You're absolutely right. Most people are very happy with HD locals, plus maybe their RSN or favorite premium and ESPN. The rest is gravy to them.

That's why it's so annoying to see these threads filled with rants by people with the attitude of a spoiled child who wants Christmas and presents and cake and ice cream and a clown and a toy train and a ride on the merry-go-round and he wants them now and not later and NO he won't take a nasty old NAP and he is NOT tired and cranky we're all just being MEAN!!!!! WAAAAAAAH!

(Yes, I've raised my children past that point. Can you tell? :lol


----------



## Ryanm86

RxMan1 said:


> My brother and father are both long time D* subscribers. They both have HD and love it. The thing that makes them different than me is that they don't really care when the HD comes. My father has updated his equipment, my brother has not. My father mentioned that he saw the new ads with up to 100 HD channels and said it's going to be awesome. The difference is, he doesn't browse message boards and doesn't check for the new channels every 5 minutes. I honestly think that he respents a typical D* user more than someone who visits this forum.


Every party has a pooper...


----------



## gslater

LameLefty said:


> You're absolutely right. Most people are very happy with HD locals, plus maybe their RSN or favorite premium and ESPN. The rest is gravy to them.
> 
> That's why it's so annoying to see these threads filled with rants by people with the attitude of a spoiled child who wants Christmas and presents and cake and ice cream and a clown and a toy train and a ride on the merry-go-round and he wants them now and not later and NO he won't take a nasty old NAP and he is NOT tired and cranky we're all just being MEAN!!!!! WAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (Yes, I've raised my children past that point. Can you tell? :lol


Great Post!!!!


----------



## Ryanm86

Get drunk and stare at the ceiling fan with the rest of us


----------



## pete4192

LameLefty said:


> You're absolutely right. Most people are very happy with HD locals, plus maybe their RSN or favorite premium and ESPN. The rest is gravy to them.
> 
> That's why it's so annoying to see these threads filled with rants by people with the attitude of a spoiled child who wants Christmas and presents and cake and ice cream and a clown and a toy train and a ride on the merry-go-round and he wants them now and not later and NO he won't take a nasty old NAP and he is NOT tired and cranky we're all just being MEAN!!!!! WAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (Yes, I've raised my children past that point. Can you tell? :lol


So my 5 month old wants HD, too?????


----------



## flyingtigerfan

[RANT]

I gotta say I lend no credibility to that JS post. It's probably just someone trying to screw with the anxious folks.

I'm as excited as anyone about the new channels. I can't wait for them to come on.

But I don't think I'll be playing the hate and blame game if I don't get them today. Or tomorrow. Or until October.

It's hard to play good information management on a project this big. People are clamoring for, and in some cases desperate for information (see the 7,000 + posts in this thread) and if you scream for info long enough someone will give it to you. The problem is that when information is given out in an attempt to appease the masses, you run the risk of giving out information that is either wrong or unsupportable if something happens.

D* would have been better off to stick with a generalization. They will have the premier product in the USA for HD when it comes online. So far, nothing can match them. Not cable, not E*, not FIOS, nothing. And I'm not a blind loyalist - if another company or medium had the combination of features and programming that I wanted, I'd be with them. I've had E* before - until about 2002. I changed because I liked D* better.

The point being, the immature threats I've seen in the last couple of days to change service to another provider are just silly. If you feel screwed over by D*, then perhaps your expectations are just a tad unrealistic. If you want to change to another provider because you like their service better, then that's what you should do. If you want to say you're going to change to another provider because you think it makes you look cool and all high and mighty - just save your breath.

Whether it's today, tomorrow, next week, next month, or at Christmas, I look forward to the new channels that will put the D* service ahead of all of the others in the areas I consider important. I'd sure hate to disconnect my D* service and then want it back next week.

[/RANT]


----------



## markymouse

That post by JS has been removed from the Dtv forums.


----------



## Med 28

PR Buick said:


> Last time I was on that forum, it was rife with people posting joke (for lack of a better word) posts like this. I doubt it's legit.


It was just pulled off. It was another bs story.


----------



## oldavman

Directv has shelled out 10's of millions on this enterprise with the launch of one satellite and will soon launch another satellite via Boeing's SeaLaunch platform. Directv wants to make sure everything is operating as planned and we will soon see the results. I for one can wait a few more days and weeks for HD!


----------



## Ryanm86

Med 28 said:


> It was just pulled off. It was another bs story.


Figures, No CRS would take that kind of initiative.:nono:


----------



## Capt.Spaulding

Sorry about the search hahaha lol. I figured that there would be a little hazing...but its welcome...usually people just talk crap and make newbies feel like clowns! lol..

Thank you for the welcome by the way, and hopefully my further posts will be better...lol


----------



## techrep

LameLefty said:


> You're absolutely right. Most people are very happy with HD locals, plus maybe their RSN or favorite premium and ESPN. The rest is gravy to them.
> 
> That's why it's so annoying to see these threads filled with rants by people with the attitude of a spoiled child who wants Christmas and presents and cake and ice cream and a clown and a toy train and a ride on the merry-go-round and he wants them now and not later and NO he won't take a nasty old NAP and he is NOT tired and cranky we're all just being MEAN!!!!! WAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (Yes, I've raised my children past that point. Can you tell? :lol


I am tired. I am cranky. No I want take a nap and I want my new HD channels now!


----------



## RNRSC

flyingtigerfan said:


> [RANT]
> 
> I gotta say I lend no credibility to that JS post. It's probably just someone trying to screw with the anxious folks.
> 
> I'm as excited as anyone about the new channels. I can't wait for them to come on.
> 
> But I don't think I'll be playing the hate and blame game if I don't get them today. Or tomorrow. Or until October.
> 
> It's hard to play good information management on a project this big. People are clamoring for, and in some cases desperate for information (see the 7,000 + posts in this thread) and if you scream for info long enough someone will give it to you. The problem is that when information is given out in an attempt to appease the masses, you run the risk of giving out information that is either wrong or unsupportable if something happens.
> 
> D* would have been better off to stick with a generalization. They will have the premier product in the USA for HD when it comes online. So far, nothing can match them. Not cable, not E*, not FIOS, nothing. And I'm not a blind loyalist - if another company or medium had the combination of features and programming that I wanted, I'd be with them. I've had E* before - until about 2002. I changed because I liked D* better.
> 
> The point being, the immature threats I've seen in the last couple of days to change service to another provider are just silly. If you feel screwed over by D*, then perhaps your expectations are just a tad unrealistic. If you want to change to another provider because you like their service better, then that's what you should do. If you want to say you're going to change to another provider because you think it makes you look cool and all high and mighty - just save your breath.
> 
> Whether it's today, tomorrow, next week, next month, or at Christmas, I look forward to the new channels that will put the D* service ahead of all of the others in the areas I consider important. I'd sure hate to disconnect my D* service and then want it back next week.
> 
> [/RANT]


Great comments, even from a Clemson Fan!


----------



## TexasTodd

i got on the DirecTV forum and told them to delete the thread.


----------



## techrep

Capt.Spaulding said:


> Sorry about the search hahaha lol. I figured that there would be a little hazing...but its welcome...usually people just talk crap and make newbies feel like clowns! lol..
> 
> Thank you for the welcome by the way, and hopefully my further posts will be better...lol


Welcome to HD nirvana Capt.


----------



## alwayscool

oldavman said:


> Directv has shelled out 10's of millions on this enterprise with the launch of one satellite and will soon launch another satellite via Boeing's SeaLaunch platform. Directv wants to make sure everything is operating as planned and we will soon see the results. I for one can wait a few more days and weeks for HD!


I agree. People need to get outdoors and enjoy life.


----------



## techrep

alwayscool said:


> I agree. People need to get outdoors and enjoy life.


No, NO, NO, we can't go outside; we might miss some HD breaking news.


----------



## PersMD

D* should bring up Channel 499 and make it like the NASA channel, showing live views of the CSR room with no audio...


----------



## Ryanm86

alwayscool said:


> I agree. People need to get outdoors and enjoy life.


Some of us Live in Houston where there are no "Great Outdoors" so we need to see it in HD. And don't give me that "I can wait" and "I dont care when they come online" crap. Because we all know that deepdown its killing you just like the rest of us. And that is why you are watching this forum like a hawk.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Which bird will be the 1st on line D10 or D11 it looks like a real horse race right now.


----------



## Chop69

I'm almost afraid to post this, but how long has 499 looked like this and given the message to tune to 498? I get channel not available on 498.

Edit: I see this was discovered about 10 pages ago


----------



## Capt.Spaulding

PersMD said:


> D* should bring up Channel 499 and make it like the NASA channel, showing live views of the CSR room with no audio...


But we only see one person sitting at a desk playing solitaire...in glorious HD


----------



## PersMD

Steve Robertson said:


> Which bird will be the 1st on line D10 or D11 it looks like a real horse race right now.


Maybe Sea Launch.


----------



## Steve Robertson

Ryanm86 said:


> Some of us Live in Houston where there are no "Great Outdoors" so we need to see it in HD. And don't give me that "I can wait" and "I dont care when they come online" crap. Because we all know that deepdown its killing you just like the rest of us. And that is why you are watching this forum like a hawk.


I lived there for almost 5 years and can understand why you need your HD.


----------



## Howie

Can't go outside. We're having our first rain of the season here in the SF Bay Area. And snow in the Sierra.


----------



## Indiana627

PersMD said:


> D* should bring up Channel 499 and make it like the NASA channel, showing live views of the CSR room with no audio...


We'd probably see them scrolling through these forums and laughing. :lol:


----------



## c152driver

Judging by the amount of traffic here as compared to the Dish forums, I'm thinking that HD must be like nookie. The more you talk about it, the less you are getting.


----------



## Sirshagg

PersMD said:


> D* should bring up Channel 499 and make it like the NASA channel, showing live views of the CSR room with no audio...


Didn't monster.com give us some ads using this footage a while back?


----------



## jamieh1

I just spoke to a advanced tech csr and she told me that the new HD channels were to be launched yesterday, but once they arrived at work that morning they were informed of a technical issue and the channel launch has been pushed out 3-4 weeks.

She did not know a date or say what the technical issues were.


----------



## realracer2

Anticipation is getting me down.


----------



## Sirshagg

Chop69 said:


> I'm almost afraid to post this, but how long has 499 looked like this and given the message to tune to 498? I get channel not available on 498.


The post about 498 was made prematurely. It was not D*'s mess up but solely a mistake by the fine folks here.


----------



## Ryanm86

jamieh1 said:


> I just spoke to a advanced tech csr and she told me that the new HD channels were to be launched yesterday, but once they arrived at work that morning they were informed of a technical issue and the channel launch has been pushed out 3-4 weeks.
> 
> She did not know a date or say what the technical issues were.


OH MY GOD! Ban this guy from the Forum NOW. :nono2:


----------



## Sirshagg

jamieh1 said:


> I just spoke to a advanced tech csr and she told me that the new HD channels were to be launched yesterday, but once they arrived at work that morning they were informed of a technical issue and the channel launch has been pushed out 3-4 weeks.
> 
> She did not know a date or say what the technical issues were.


Yep, it seems that we're back to the usual situation where each CSR speaks out of their rear.


----------



## gslater

Sirshagg said:


> The post about 498 was made prematurely. It was not D*'s mess up but solely a mistake by the fine folks here.


At work so I can't check but I'm confused. Does 499 say this? And if so, what does that have to do with DBSTalk?


----------



## jeffwltrs

jamieh1 said:


> I just spoke to a advanced tech csr and she told me that the new HD channels were to be launched yesterday, but once they arrived at work that morning they were informed of a technical issue and the channel launch has been pushed out 3-4 weeks.
> 
> She did not know a date or say what the technical issues were.


I don't beleive we are 3-4 weeks out! Just another uninformed D* emplyee!


----------



## jeffman

RxMan1 said:


> My brother and father are both long time D* subscribers. They both have HD and love it. The thing that makes them different than me is that they don't really care when the HD comes. My father has updated his equipment, my brother has not. My father mentioned that he saw the new ads with up to 100 HD channels and said it's going to be awesome. The difference is, he doesn't browse message boards and doesn't check for the new channels every 5 minutes. I honestly think that he respents a typical D* user more than someone who visits this forum.


Exactly!

I have at least a half dozen family and friends with D* and if it wasn't for me they wouldn't even know about the new HD. Heck, I didn't even get that excited about the new HD's until all the hype on these forums about the 19th.
Do we honestly think D* cares that we are all whining about some speculative release date? Lets just make and ASS out of U and ME and assume for a moment that there is some 80,000 users in these D* HD Anticipation Forums. Out of 16 mil subs that's like .5%. Is D* really gonna bust their balls for less than 1%. In the long run they're not going to loose any money by delaying the HD. They'll release them when they're good and ready, no sooner.
Am I bummed because they haven't been released yet? Sure I am! But it's my fault for listening to all the speculation in these forums.


----------



## donshan

LameLefty said:


> You're absolutely right. Most people are very happy with HD locals, plus maybe their RSN or favorite premium and ESPN. The rest is gravy to them.
> 
> That's why it's so annoying to see these threads filled with rants by people with the attitude of a spoiled child who wants Christmas and presents and cake and ice cream and a clown and a toy train and a ride on the merry-go-round and he wants them now and not later and NO he won't take a nasty old NAP and he is NOT tired and cranky we're all just being MEAN!!!!! WAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (Yes, I've raised my children past that point. Can you tell? :lol


+1 and thanks. I get tired of wading through these rants about delays too!

I can add that in thewebcast by D* CFO Mike Palkovic Sept 17, he discussed the 100 new HD channels that are coming citing a number by name. *He said that most D* customers have just 10 or 12 channels that they watch regularly.* The new D* HD line up of 100+ HD channels is planned to provide a wide variety of channels to match the wide variety of viewing habits so that everybody gets their basic most watched dozen channels in HD. He went on to say that strategy will allow D* to grow faster than any competitors.

The first HDTV was authorized in 1996 and it has been a long slow trip with multiple delays everywhere. I am happy with my HD right now and only a few of the new channels will make my most watched dozen. I can wait some more.


----------



## Chop69

gslater said:


> At work so I can't check but I'm confused. Does 499 say this? And if so, what does that have to do with DBSTalk?


It says tune to 498 if you select more info


----------



## paulsown

rynning said:


> Here in Frisco, north of Dallas, there is a project to extend the Dallas North Tollway 10 miles. It has a lot in common with the D10. Both projects have been going on for at least three years. Both are scheduled for traffic this month. Both seem to have a lot of clutter in the way. And it's looking more and more likely that both won't be done until October. I don't think it's a coincidence.


WBAP just did a news story about the Dallas north Tollway extension, I thought the same thing........................:lol:


----------



## msmith198025

Ryanm86 said:


> OH MY GOD! Ban this guy from the Forum NOW. :nono2:


Why?


----------



## Sirshagg

gslater said:


> At work so I can't check but I'm confused. Does 499 say this? And if so, what does that have to do with DBSTalk?


499 remains the same.
See this post for info on 498 http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99800


----------



## gslater

Chop69 said:


> It says tune to 498 if you select more info


Ok but why is that the fault of DBSTalk?


----------



## Sirshagg

gslater said:


> Ok but why is that the fault of DBSTalk?


See the post by Earl in the link above.

Some people are likely to clain D* lied again so he hade it clear this was not the fault of D*.


----------



## mikehoff99

I think I have everyone beat with a CSR comment I was given about 45 minutes ago...

I was scheduling the install of my 3rd HR20-700...And I of course asked the inevitable
question about when the new channels were going live... She told me they were turned on yesterday!

How is that for giving employees current information!!!


----------



## Ryanm86

msmith198025 said:


> Why?


I always shoot the messenger


----------



## techrep

c152driver said:


> Judging by the amount of traffic here as compared to the Dish forums, I'm thinking that HD must be like nookie. The more you talk about it, the less you are getting.


Ya, I'm not getting any of either but I want my new HD channels now.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gslater

Sirshagg said:


> See the post by Earl in the link above.
> 
> Some people are likely to clain D* lied again so he hade it clear this was not the fault of D*.


Guess I'll drop it. Didn't see the thread last night so Earl's post is nonsense to me.


----------



## fleadog99

paulsown said:


> WBAP just did a news story about the Dallas north Tollway extension, I thought the same thing........................:lol:


 I live up here in Frisco and they said it was supposed to be done all the way to 380 by the end of Septemeber. there is no way it will be done by then. They havn't even started the toll booth's down the line. There is plumbing for them but nothing there. towards 380 there is still dirt in some parts.


----------



## LameLefty

mikehoff99 said:


> I think I have everyone beat with a CSR comment I was given about 45 minutes ago...
> 
> I was scheduling the install of my 3rd HR20-700...And I of course asked the inevitable
> question about when the new channels were going live... She told me they were turned on yesterday!
> 
> How is that for giving employees current information!!!


It sounds like someone who was off work yesterday, came in and missed the memo sitting on her desk. Poor thing, I actually feel sorry people like that.


----------



## mxd

mikehoff99 said:


> I think I have everyone beat with a CSR comment I was given about 45 minutes ago...
> 
> I was scheduling the install of my 3rd HR20-700...And I of course asked the inevitable
> question about when the new channels were going live... She told me they were turned on yesterday!
> 
> How is that for giving employees current information!!!


!Devil_lol She probably took a sick day yesterday, obvious she hasn't a clue!


----------



## Sirshagg

mxd said:


> !Devil_lol She probably took a sick day yesterday, obvious she hasn't a clue!


You would think this would be the first thing anyone there would mention if only in passing when complaining about the call volume yesterday.


----------



## nn8l

LameLefty said:


> It sounds like someone who was off work yesterday, came in and missed the memo sitting on her desk. Poor thing, I actually feel sorry people like that.


Yeah. She probably stayed home to watch the new HD.


----------



## Chop69

Sirshagg said:


> See the post by Earl in the link above.
> 
> Some people are likely to clain D* lied again so he hade it clear this was not the fault of D*.


I guess I'm confused too... I didn't the thread Earl referenced either. I'm just going off what I see on 499 right now. See the screenshot from my slingbox in my first post.


----------



## MichaelP

PersMD said:


> D* should bring up Channel 499 and make it like the NASA channel, showing live views of the CSR room with no audio...


Just imagine if we could get that on the NASA channel in HD. Hee Hee!


----------



## bwaldron

Chop69 said:


> I guess I'm confused too... I didn't the thread Earl referenced either. I'm just going off what I see on 499 right now. See the screenshot from my slingbox in my first post.


There was a message about 498 being the first channel sent from D10 -- a better "test" than 499.

When many of us checked 498 in response, all we saw was the sports schedule -- and it was determined to be coming from the old 101 sat. A long thread ensued.

As it turns out, the message was not supposed to go out yet, and the thread was deleted.


----------



## PTopo

bwaldron

Love your avatar!!!


----------



## tpm1999

But does directv still say to tune to 498 on 499? If so, then 498 being live is what Directv expected to happen today...


----------



## gslater

bwaldron said:


> There was a message about 498 being the first channel sent from D10 -- a better "test" than 499.
> 
> When many of us checked 498 in response, all we saw was the sports schedule -- and it was determined to be coming from the old 101 sat. A long thread ensued.
> 
> As it turns out, the message was not supposed to go out yet, and the thread was deleted.


Does that mean that the 499 message is legit and that DirecTv is working on eventually providing the 498 feed? Don't know why else they would put that up there unless the DirecTV put an incorrect message up on 499 by mistake.

If so then that's just more evidence that they are continuing to work on getting things started. One day further along is just one day closer to HD.


----------



## Reggie3

MichaelP said:


> Just imagine if we could get that on the NASA channel in HD. Hee Hee!


It is That was called HDNet


----------



## Xmaniac

The confusion on what 499 is telling you and what people thought you were asking is two different things

this is the first time i have seen 499 tell you to tune to 498


----------



## bwaldron

gslater said:


> Does that mean that the 499 message is legit and that DirecTv is working on eventually providing the 498 feed? Don't know why else they would put that up there unless the DirecTV put an incorrect message up on 499 by mistake.
> 
> If so then that's just more evidence that they are continuing to work on getting things started. One day further along is just one day closer to HD.


I'd say it means exactly that.


----------



## bwaldron

PTopo said:


> bwaldron
> 
> Love your avatar!!!


Thanks. Hard for me to believe that the Impossible Dream season was 40 years ago.


----------



## PTopo

bwaldron said:


> Thanks. Hard for me to believe that the Impossible Dream season was 40 years ago.


I'm 44 so I don't quite have memory of the season but I remember my dad playing the album for years until it warped!!! I still remember Ken Coleman's voice "Yastrzemski dives and makes a tremendous catch" I bought a cd of the album about 10 years ago and play it for my son. I lived in NH when I was a kid.


----------



## SteveHas

bwaldron said:


> Thanks. Hard for me to believe that the Impossible Dream season was 40 years ago.


hard to believe what happened to our lead!


----------



## Steve Robertson

bwaldron said:


> Thanks. Hard for me to believe that the Impossible Dream season was 40 years ago.


I remember it like yesterday. The 67 season was the best season of BB ever for me.


----------



## rrrick8

bwaldron said:


> Thanks. Hard for me to believe that the Impossible Dream season was 40 years ago.


Welcome to your worst nightmare...










 Sorry, As a lifelong Cardinal fan, I couldn't resist. (Not that I tried that hard though).


----------



## Tidalcloud

3-4 ... er ... WEEKS?!


----------



## PTopo

rrrick8 said:


> Welcome to your worst nightmare...
> 
> Sorry, As a lifelong Cardinal fan, I couldn't resist. (Not that I tried that hard though).


I can't resist either!!!!


----------



## techrep

Tidalcloud said:


> 3-4 ... er ... WEEKS?!


I don't really know but I would think days not weeks.:sure:


----------



## tunce

Tidalcloud said:


> 3-4 ... er ... WEEKS?!


I doubt it will be that long since even D*'s website still says September.


----------



## SierraWing

Ok, so has anyone noticed that at 6 ET tomorrow, channel 498 changes back to "B-Band Converter Failure Channel", and the info has the following wording:

_New HD Content requires a B-Band Converter attached to each Satellite-in port on your receiver. If you see an information slide on this channel, then you need to order one. If you see Searching for Satellite Signal, tune to channel 498._

Something different, anyway...


----------



## PersMD

MichaelP said:


> Just imagine if we could get that on the NASA channel in HD. Hee Hee!


Actually HDNET has done the last several Shuttle Launches in HD. If youi haven't seen it, it's awesome. The first "return to space" launch had an HD camera attached to the external fuel tank, watching the tiles, and the foam. If I have to purchase the ExtraNet, ExtraHD, or whatever they choose to call it, I will just to keep HDNET.


----------



## Chop69

And now the message to tune to 498 is gone. The channel title is also bak to B-Band Converter Test Channel.

Here are two screenshots. The first from 12:10PM CDT and then from 1:00 PM


----------



## LuxoDave

SteveHas said:


> hard to believe what happened to our lead!


I normally would hear that from a Houston fan, not a Bills fan.


----------



## nikescream

My 499 has an HD image that says "Important HD Information" Your B-Band Converter is NOT Connected". Even though it is...?


----------



## tunce

bad b-band converter


----------



## gslater

Chop69 said:


> And now the message to tune to 498 is gone. The channel title is also bak to B-Band Converter Test Channel.
> 
> Here are two screenshots. The first from 12:10PM CDT and then from 1:00 PM


Guess that means they are working on bringing up 498 and will have this message on 499 when they do. Might still be testing to get it all working. I'd also assume (and you know what that means) that when this starts to work, the new HD channels will either be present or be right around the corner. That's just my speculation though.


----------



## Vinny

SteveHas said:


> hard to believe what happened to our lead!


I believe it!


----------



## nikescream

tunce said:


> bad b-band converter


Hmm. Even if I am getting 80's on all the TP on both 103b tuners?


----------



## GP_23

Yesterday afternoon before DBSTalk came back Bschneider posted on avsforum that this problem would not take longer than 2.5 days. FWIW


----------



## SierraWing

SierraWing said:


> Ok, so has anyone noticed that at 6 ET tomorrow, channel 498 changes back to "B-Band Converter Failure Channel", and the info has the following wording:
> 
> _New HD Content requires a B-Band Converter attached to each Satellite-in port on your receiver. If you see an information slide on this channel, then you need to order one. If you see Searching for Satellite Signal, tune to channel 498._
> 
> Something different, anyway...


I'm going to quote myself on this one, just to clarify...

I had noticed 499 changed back to "Test Channel", so I went hunting to see if it was going to go back to being "Failure channel". When I found it, I thought the wording was different from what I'd seen early this morning, but based on the screen shots, I guess it's exactly the same. Nothing really different after all....


----------



## nikescream

nikescream said:


> Hmm. Even if I am getting 80's on all the TP on both 103b tuners?


Well the this image has disappeared..Sorry for the really bad and unreadable pic..used web cam.


----------



## rrrick8

Could HD be at hand?

At 2PM CDT on Encore Western Channel (529) the movie is "Oklahoma *Annie*" the info on it reads...*"A singing shopkeeper turns deputy to help her sheriff boyfriend clean up the town."*

"Annie" ..."Singing".... maybe, just maybe...


----------



## Ken984

nikescream said:


> Well the this image has disappeared..Sorry for the really bad and unreadable pic..used web cam.


Make sure to try it again in a few minutes. If it comes back bad again just go to the DirecTV site and order new ones. They are free and they ship them very fast. Don't take a chance the first batch they sent out had some issues. It SHOULD say Searching for satellite" if everything is working.


----------



## Capt.Spaulding

My 499 also says "B-Band Converter Test Channel" now. Approximately 1 hour ago it said "B-Band Converter Failure Channel" and had all of the related information about going to channel 498 etc. 

Anyway, checking with the D* forums, they have another person posting the "same" email they "received from customer service." I dont always believe what i read on the internet though...even though everything posted on the internet is true ::cough wikipedia cough:: 

As we all know...people like to crank people up by posting misinformation and getting a rise out of others. 

I guess only time will tell. Personally i cant wait for the HD, but it'll get here when it gets here.....

CMON HD!


----------



## nikescream

&t


Ken984 said:


> Make sure to try it again in a few minutes. If it comes back bad again just go to the DirecTV site and order new ones. They are free and they ship them very fast. Don't take a chance the first batch they sent out had some issues. It SHOULD say Searching for satellite; if everything is working.


It's back to the "searching for satellite" screen..I'll order new ones just in case though..


----------



## jrodfoo

nikescream said:


> &t
> 
> It's back to the "searching for satellite" screen..I'll order new ones just in case though..


Yeah, won't hurt to have some spares  I got 2 extra ones. Shipped lightning fast too.


----------



## Juggernaut

PTopo said:


> I can't resist either!!!!


Sorry, but I can't resist either....

How's that 14.5 game lead holding up?


----------



## bmar

MGM Launches HD Movie Channel
DirecTV Is Initial Launch Partner
By Stephanie Robbins

Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Studios is launching a high-definition movie channel, the company announced Tuesday.

MGM HD, which will have the tagline "the way movies were meant to be seen," will feature a vast selection of films ranging from "West Side Story" to "The Usual Suspects."

MGM said it has an advantage over the competition with its modern film library consisting of more than 4,100 films that garnered more than 200 Academy Awards.

The network also will offer original programming and new content.

"The growth of the MGM library and the further expansion of the MGM channels worldwide are the studio's primary objectives," MGM Chairman-CEO Harry E. Sloan said in a statement. "By converting MGM's sizable library to high definition, we've developed a sustainable business model for an MGM HD Channel in the U.S."

DirecTV, the nation's No. 1 satellite provider, will be the new channel's initial launch partner, MGM said.

"With the launch of up to 100 HD channels by the end of this year, DirecTV is taking HD to a level that can't be found on any other multichannel provider in the country. MGM's brand recognition and entertainment assets will bring incredible value, and we are excited to have them as a part of our HD lineup," Derek Change, executive VP of programming and strategy for DirecTV, said in a release. 

MGM will continue to look for additional carriage agreements and is confident it will be successful in the growing high-def market.

While this is MGM's first wholly owned channel in the United States, the MGM Channel is available in nearly 120 countries worldwide, most recently Poland. MGM said it is ready to capitalize on the new opportunities the emerging U.S. HD market offers. In addition, the new HD channel will allow for cross-promotional and advertising opportunities across all divisions of the company.

The U.S. launch of MGM HD was spearheaded by Jim Packer, co-president of worldwide television, and Douglas A. Lee, executive VP of worldwide digital media, the company said.


----------



## MichaelP

PersMD said:


> Actually HDNET has done the last several Shuttle Launches in HD. If youi haven't seen it, it's awesome. The first "return to space" launch had an HD camera attached to the external fuel tank, watching the tiles, and the foam. If I have to purchase the ExtraNet, ExtraHD, or whatever they choose to call it, I will just to keep HDNET.


I've watched the past couple of "NASA on HDNet" broadcasts and enjoyed them very much. I would have liked more mission control audio, but being able to see the launch in HD is pretty spectacular since I can't be there myself.


----------



## donshan

nikescream said:


> Hmm. Even if I am getting 80's on all the TP on both 103b tuners?


Have you tried a Menu- Setup to restart? I have had that message come up twice that my BBCs were needed when if fact they were fine. A restart cured it both times.


----------



## Indiana627

PTopo said:


> I can't resist either!!!!


Neither can I!


----------



## Araxen

Update from scobuck over at satguys:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


----------



## harsh

Milominderbinder2 said:


> What promise are you talking about? We all know that if you talk to enough CSR's in any given night you will hear a dozen different answers.
> 
> Here is the official promise made by CEO Chase Carey at the earnings conference call:
> 
> DIRECTV Q2 2007 Earnings Conference Call Transcript
> _• ... We will launch with an HD package with over 70 channels around the end of the third quarter. _
> 
> That is the official "promise"as of July.


These numbers may have been revised downwards in the last two investor's conferences held earlier this week. The first wave of channels is planned to be completed by the middle of October as opposed to the end of September/Q3. Although the slide in the Palkovic presentation said up to 100 channels, his speech indicated 90+ by year end. The "up to 150" has been moved out to "1st half 2008" according to the HD slide.

Also of note was that the language surrounding the launch of D11 now seems to be focused on early 2008.


----------



## purtman

Indiana627 said:


> Neither can I!


I thought you goofed and then I realized #27 is still about five weeks away!

"Ballgame over! Yankees win! Thhhaaaaaaa Yankees win!"


----------



## Wrangler3

Update from scobuck over at satguys:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html

That's good news, but I will not hold my breath!


----------



## Sirshagg

Araxen said:


> Update from scobuck over at satguys:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


Well, *IF* this is true all i can say is - STOP bothering there people so that they can get their work done.


----------



## gslater

Araxen said:


> Update from scobuck over at satguys:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


Sounds like another reason to get up early tomorrow. It's coming and it's coming [sirshagg's avatar]. There I didn't say it!:grin:


----------



## Sirshagg

gslater said:


> Sounds like another reason to get up early tomorrow. It's coming and it's coming [sirshaggs avatar]. There I didn't say it!:grin:










http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6065/soonvg7.png


----------



## swirl_junkie

This would be fantastic. I'm going to remain a little more pessomistic this time though.


----------



## Brandon428

Wrangler3 said:


> Update from scobuck over at satguys:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html
> 
> That's good news, but I will not hold my breath!


That's great news. I'm holding my breath.


----------



## jeffwltrs

Sirshagg said:


> Well, *IF* this is true all i can say is - STOP bothering there people so that they can get their work done.


I agree! Also, can we get rid of the Yankees and Red Sox pictures! It this avatar's year, finally! Besides any team with $1B budget should start their own league.


----------



## Brandon428

rrrick8 said:


> Could HD be at hand?
> 
> At 2PM CDT on Encore Western Channel (529) the movie is "Oklahoma *Annie*" the info on it reads...*"A singing shopkeeper turns deputy to help her sheriff boyfriend clean up the town."*
> 
> "Annie" ..."Singing".... maybe, just maybe...


LOL,
Nice


----------



## Steve Robertson

This is great news and the best part which is what I care about is the PQ


----------



## ccsoftball7

Steve Robertson said:


> This is great news and the best part which is what I care about is the PQ


I completely agree!!!


----------



## Xmaniac

jeffwltrs said:


> I agree! Also, can we get rid of the Yankees and Red Sox pictures! It this avatar's year, finally! Besides any team with $1B budget should start their own league.


Totally agree. It was great when my tigers beat up on the yanks last year. To bad no post season for the tigers this year but hey 3 years ago they broke a record for most losses in a season.


----------



## Baldmaga

Interesting news...we shall see what comes from this tomorrow I guess, but I'm not waking up early


----------



## I WANT MORE

Temperance folks Temperance..........


----------



## MikeR

Baldmaga said:


> Interesting news...we shall see what comes from this tomorrow I guess, but I'm not waking up early


and I'm going to bed early tonight!


----------



## jeffwltrs

Pq is most important! Being soon, sooner, soonest is second!


----------



## smiddy

Very interesting and perplexing at the same time. I return home tomorrow and have been given company box tickets to the Cardinal's game. Do I go to the game or do I stay home and play with the HD?


----------



## Paul A

Araxen said:


> Update from scobuck over at satguys:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


HDef Con switching to 3. Anticipation is at hightened status.


----------



## Koyukon

smiddy said:


> Very interesting and perplexing at the same time. I return home tomorrow and have been given company box tickets to the Cardinal's game. Do I go to the game or do I stay home and play with the HD?


lose with the cardinal's or win with HD?


----------



## reubenray

Brandon428 said:


> That's great news. I'm holding my breath.


I like your avator. I am heading home to New Orleans tomorrow for the Monday night game and vacation.

Have all of the new HD channels up and running when I come back to Charleston on 10/1/07.


----------



## smiddy

Paul A said:


> HDef Con switching to 3. Anticipation is at hightened status.


When this happens, will your katchup bottle spill katchup all over the place?


----------



## MikeR

Paul A said:


> HDef Con switching to 3. Anticipation is at hightened status.


someone buckle down the servers and open up another port!


----------



## smiddy

Koyukon said:


> lose with the cardinal's or win with HD?


Ouch, yep I am wondering WTF over!

I've never been to the new stadium and I get all my food and drinks free...this really is a tough call man!


----------



## Steve Robertson

MikeR said:


> someone buckle down the servers and open up another port!


Are we capable of starting another crash???


----------



## henryld

reubenray said:


> I like your avator. I am heading home to New Orleans tomorrow for the Monday night game and vacation.
> 
> Have all of the new HD channels up and running when I come back to Charleston on 10/1/07.


Hope you don't have an unwelcome visitor.


----------



## glenj68

Just wanted to see what is new


----------



## PTopo

smiddy said:


> Very interesting and perplexing at the same time. I return home tomorrow and have been given company box tickets to the Cardinal's game. Do I go to the game or do I stay home and play with the HD?


GO TO THE GAME!!!!

Any baseball game in person is better than on TV, even HD!!!!


----------



## Spike

Steve Robertson said:


> This is great news and the best part which is what I care about is the PQ


Picture Quality? *puts on his sarcasm hat* But, don't you know that E* has better picture quality than Directv? Everybody knows that.

*takes off his sarcasm hat*

Yeaaaaaaaaah! Bring it, directv!


----------



## tpm1999

How many games back are the cards? Ooops nevermind.

Stay home and watch HD...unless you want to watch a pitching change every inning.


----------



## smiddy

glenj68 said:


> Just wanted to see what is new


Nu is the thirteenth letter of the Greek alphabet. :hurah:


----------



## Alan Gordon

LameLefty said:


> You're absolutely right. Most people are very happy with HD locals, plus maybe their RSN or favorite premium and ESPN. The rest is gravy to them.
> 
> That's why it's so annoying to see these threads filled with rants by people with the attitude of a spoiled child who wants Christmas and presents and cake and ice cream and a clown and a toy train and a ride on the merry-go-round and he wants them now and not later and NO he won't take a nasty old NAP and he is NOT tired and cranky we're all just being MEAN!!!!! WAAAAAAAH!
> 
> (Yes, I've raised my children past that point. Can you tell? :lol


Love this post! 

~Alan


----------



## cbearnm

jeffwltrs said:


> I agree! Also, can we get rid of the Yankees and Red Sox pictures! It this avatar's year, finally! Besides any team with $1B budget should start their own league.


Come on, the Yankees are the best team that money can buy. 

Considering the talent that they have had over the years, they really could be considered under-achievers.

Well, back on topic ...

Will tomorrow ever get here ??


----------



## Paul A

smiddy said:


> When this happens, will your katchup bottle spill katchup all over the place?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

The avatar switches to the fat lady singing opera in her Viking helmet!


----------



## Ryanm86

All this waiting and waiting, then comes the day and we all have 50-70 HD channels with 721 codes on them:eek2:


----------



## left jeff

smiddy said:


> Very interesting and perplexing at the same time. I return home tomorrow and have been given company box tickets to the Cardinal's game. Do I go to the game or do I stay home and play with the HD?


I will be at that game as well.

Which reason should we get drunk for?

The Cardinals' nose dive or D* not turning on the HD again?


----------



## smiddy

left jeff said:


> I will be at that game as well.
> 
> Which reason should we get drunk for?
> 
> The Cardinals' nose dive or D* not turning on the HD again?


Double the reasons, double the drunkeness works for me. :grin:


----------



## SteveHas

LuxoDave said:


> I normally would hear that from a Houston fan, not a Bills fan.


I was talkin' about the red sox
the bills don't look to be having a lead of any kind for the forseeable future
:lol:


----------



## donshan

Araxen said:


> Update from scobuck over at satguys:
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


One sentence in that link that rings true to me from working on many complex projects myself, is that is that it is almost always the "unexpected" that ruins project schedules :



> The events that caused this delay were not even known until the evening of the 18th - and that is how it goes.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Absolutely, donshan.

I build houses for a living (infinitely less complex than the rocket science involved here, but with the same impatient, excited, and active customer base) and it's tough giving someone a completion date. Too many uncontrollable factors involved.


----------



## SteveHas

Alan Gordon said:


> Love this post!
> 
> ~Alan


where were you guys yesterday when I was getting my head handed to me for holding this line
people were freagin' NUTS yesterday


----------



## SteveHas

Ryanm86 said:


> All this waiting and waiting, then comes the day and we all have 50-70 HD channels with 721 codes on them:eek2:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cbensinger

smiddy said:


> Very interesting and perplexing at the same time. I return home tomorrow and have been given company box tickets to the Cardinal's game. Do I go to the game or do I stay home and play with the HD?


Considering we've been reduced to pretty much a Triple-A starting lineup as much as it pains me to say I'd probably stay home and plya with the HD.


----------



## gslater

SteveHas said:


> where were you guys yesterday when I was getting my head handed to me for hold this line
> people were freagin' NUTS yesterday


Yesterday certainly was a wild ride. That for sure!


----------



## harsh

I WANT MORE said:


> Temperance folks Temperance..........


I'll drink to that!


----------



## Koyukon

smiddy said:


> Ouch, yep I am wondering WTF over!
> 
> I've never been to the new stadium and I get all my food and drinks free...this really is a tough call man!


sorry it took so long to reply. just razzin' you a little. look in the guide ahead and compare that to the unlimited food and drink. i have watched a game in a suite at the Ga Dome once and i remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## smiddy

cbensinger said:


> Considering we've been reduced to pretty much a Triple-A starting lineup as much as it pains me to say I'd probably stay home and plya with the HD.


That is a good point...

I'll make up my mind tomorrow, that way if the balloon doesn't pop, it wil lbe a no brainer.


----------



## mndwalsh

harsh said:


> I'll drink to that!


I'll drink to anything


----------



## flyingtigerfan

mndwalsh said:


> I'll drink to anything


My wife is 39 and 2/7ths weeks pregnant. I ain't drinkin' at ALL for a while.


----------



## Steve Robertson

mndwalsh said:


> I'll drink to anything


You sound like my wife yelling at me:lol:


----------



## smiddy

flyingtigerfan said:


> My wife is 39 and 2/7ths weeks pregnant. I ain't drinkin' at ALL for a while.


Congrats! You have to be doubly anxious, WOW! Maybe you'll have an HD baby!?


----------



## gslater

flyingtigerfan said:


> My wife is 39 and 2/7ths weeks pregnant. I ain't drinkin' at ALL for a while.


Congratulations. Guess you'll have a couple of surprises coming SOON!. Doh! There's that word again! Sorry should have said Sirshagg's Avatar!


----------



## Steve Robertson

Yes Congrats and hope you have everyting in the near future not SOON LOL

Boy all the sites seem very busy hard to get on AVS and Sat Guys even here it seems to have slowed down again


----------



## PTopo

If tomorrow becomes HD-DAY it will be a long day for me. I normally work at home on Friday and two hours ago I was told that tommorow I have to be in the office for meetings all day.:nono2:


----------



## TARDIS

flyingtigerfan said:


> My wife is 39 and 2/7ths weeks pregnant. I ain't drinkin' at ALL for a while.


In the near future you will be hearing someone "sing" and it sure won't be Annie

Congrats!!

My little one will be two in December. It's been a wild ride. She arrived three months early and only weighed 1 pound 13 ounces!! She would fit in the palm of your hand. Today we are chasing her around the house!! I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## jriggy23

flyingtigerfan said:


> Absolutely, donshan.
> 
> I build houses for a living (infinitely less complex than the rocket science involved here, but with the same impatient, excited, and active customer base) and it's tough giving someone a completion date. Too many uncontrollable factors involved.


Dont sell yourself short.. I am and IT guy with plenty of tech savy and I could not do half the thing you guys do with homes.. its a lot harder than it looks..


----------



## jriggy23

flyingtigerfan said:


> My wife is 39 and 2/7ths weeks pregnant. I ain't drinkin' at ALL for a while.


Congrats, i have twin 15 month old boys... You are going to be in for the ride of your life.. but it is sooooo worth it :joy: :joy:


----------



## Carbon

PTopo said:


> If tomorrow becomes HD-DAY it will be a long day for me. I normally work at home on Friday and two hours ago I was told that tommorow I have to be in the office for meetings all day.:nono2:


At least you wont be able to be on here all day like us at work pressing F5.


----------



## rrrick8

IMO, if there is any way of doing it, D** will get the new channels on tomorrow to still get then on in "The Summer of '07".

In the grand scheme of things it means nothing whether it is tomorrow or next Friday, except maybe to save a little face from the critics.

Just a thought.


----------



## Carbon

Yes I agree it would be much worse for them to launch the new channels and they have a ton of issues.


----------



## cdavis0720

rrrick8 said:


> IMO, if there is any way of doing it, D** will get the new channels on tomorrow to still get then on in "The Summer of '07".
> 
> In the grand scheme of things it means nothing whether it is tomorrow or next Friday, except maybe to save a little face from the critics.
> 
> Just a thought.


And I don't get what the big deal would be about 6:00AM either at this point. Okay I could see 6:00 actually mattering if the channels came up on the 19th (the original startup date). At this point it shouldn't matter what time they flip them on should it????? If they finish up whatever they have to finish at 1 AM turn em on!!!! if it takes longer till 10 or 11...... turn em on!!!!! know what I mean?

Carl


----------



## flyingtigerfan

Thanks to all. This is my second child, first son, and my 2 1/2 year old has her own SD DVR because daddy gets tired of Dora the Explorer on his DLP.


----------



## rrrick8

cdavis0720 said:


> And I don't get what the big deal would be about 6:00AM either at this point. Okay I could see 6:00 actually mattering if the channels came up on the 19th (the original startup date). At this point it shouldn't matter what time they flip them on should it????? If they finish up whatever they have to finish at 1 AM turn em on!!!! if it takes longer till 10 or 11...... turn em on!!!!! know what I mean?
> Carl


Historically, they've done it at 6am Eastern. Why? Who knows? They just do.


----------



## sportshermit

cdavis0720 said:


> And I don't get what the big deal would be about 6:00AM either at this point. Okay I could see 6:00 actually mattering if the channels came up on the 19th (the original startup date). At this point it shouldn't matter what time they flip them on should it????? If they finish up whatever they have to finish at 1 AM turn em on!!!! if it takes longer till 10 or 11...... turn em on!!!!! know what I mean?
> 
> Carl


+1
exactly


----------



## jriggy23

flyingtigerfan said:


> Thanks to all. This is my second child, first son, and my 2 1/2 year old has her own SD DVR because daddy gets tired of Dora the Explorer on his DLP.


I have to tivo Diego for my twins.... fun all the time.. I want a rescue pack!!!:hurah:


----------



## BayernFan

Does Direct TV have more HD channels now? I heard there was supposed to be more yesterday, but I don't have any more than I did on Tuesday. I hope I don't have something wrong with my TV Set.

So are there more HD channels now? If not, when are they supposed to come?


----------



## Tom_S

I feel so disconnected from this debate. I am redoing my floors and have had my TV and HR20 powered off since Sunday. I am putting it all back together on Saturday, maybe then some channels will be there.


----------



## mcbeevee

rrrick8 said:


> Historically, they've done it at 6am Eastern. Why? Who knows? They just do.


Might have something to do with D* downloading the updated guide information or firmware between 4 and 6 am.


----------



## cdavis0720

Tom_S said:


> I feel so disconnected from this debate. I am redoing my floors and have had my TV and HR20 powered off since Sunday. I am putting it all back together on Saturday, maybe then some channels will be there.


In this case Tom_S that was probably a blessing in disguise..... hopefully you will be able to hook everything up and see some shiny new content!!!!!

Carl


----------



## iucpa

2,998.... 2,999...


----------



## rrrick8

BayernFan said:


> Does Direct TV have more HD channels now? I heard there was supposed to be more yesterday, but I don't have any more than I did on Tuesday. I hope I don't have something wrong with my TV Set.
> 
> So are there more HD channels now? If not, when are they supposed to come?














Seriously, no not yet. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## Standtall29

Was watching CNN today i heard them say, A program with Dr Gupter will be broadcast in HD Saturday For the first time they were bigging that up. I think so far only Directv as the carrage rights to carry CNN first?


----------



## TARDIS

jriggy23 said:


> I have to tivo Diego for my twins.... fun all the time.. I want a rescue pack!!!:hurah:


When are kids grow up they will be saying: "I can't believe you used to watch SDTV" Unless we still have D* and then they will be asking "how SOON will the new HD channels from D10 supposed to be turned on?"


----------



## JMD

rrrick8 said:


> Seriously, no not yet. Hopefully very soon.


:thats:


----------



## DanHo

flyingtigerfan said:


> Thanks to all. This is my second child, first son, and my 2 1/2 year old has her own SD DVR because daddy gets tired of Dora the Explorer on his DLP.


Boy, do I ever feel your pain, but alas I only have one TV hooked up in the house right now. DORA, DORA, THE EXPLORERRRRR!!!!!!

AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~!!!!!!!!!!!! /runs away screaming


----------



## TARDIS

DanHo said:


> Boy, do I ever feel your pain, but alas I only have one TV hooked up in the house right now. DORA, DORA, THE EXPLORERRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~!!!!!!!!!!!! /runs away screaming


 I'll take Dora anytime over the stupid purple dinosaur.


----------



## cdavis0720

TARDIS said:


> I'll take Dora anytime over the stupid purple dinosaur.


Neither one of which will be any less annoying ........even in HD


----------



## TARDIS

cdavis0720 said:


> Neither one of which will be any less annoying ........even in HD


touche :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raphael754

Standtall29 said:


> Was watching CNN today i heard them say, A program with Dr Gupter will be broadcast in HD Saturday For the first time they were bigging that up. I think so far only Directv as the carrage rights to carry CNN first?


ah yes the show i was wating 
\for:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DanHo

TARDIS said:


> I'll take Dora anytime over the stupid purple dinosaur.


Totally agree with you on that. Both of my children, to my knowledge, have never watched the purple putrid dinosaur. THANK [_insert deity_]!!!


----------



## pete4192

TARDIS said:


> I'll take Dora anytime over the stupid purple dinosaur.


That's why I'm planting my 5 month old in front of the TV on Saturdays and Sundays and only allowing him to watch football!

I'm brainwashing him!


----------



## rrrick8

JMD, on your avatar...I believe they have came out with a new logo now...


----------



## Brandon428

JMD said:


> :thats:


I love it how you have the big bang theory and the birth of Jesus on the time line.


----------



## Brandon428

rrrick8 said:


> JMD, on your avatar...I believe they have came out with a new logo now...


Thats awesome!:lol:


----------



## pete4192

rrrick8 said:


> JMD, on your avatar...I believe they have came out with a new logo now...


That's the "Pre-Cheat" logo.


----------



## Mavrick

I am really hoping that we have new HD channels *Soon*!

Sorry about saying *Soon* Sirshagg Uh-Oh I said it again! !Devil_lol

I would rather them get the bugs worked out before they turn them on even though I hope we have them *Soon!*

Oh there I go with the word *Soon* again! Man I have got to quit saying that word. !Devil_lol


----------



## rrrick8

Brandon428 said:


> I love it how you have the big bang theory and the birth of Jesus on the time line.


It's called covering all the bases.


----------



## GP_23

cdavis0720 said:


> And I don't get what the big deal would be about 6:00AM either at this point. Okay I could see 6:00 actually mattering if the channels came up on the 19th (the original startup date). At this point it shouldn't matter what time they flip them on should it????? If they finish up whatever they have to finish at 1 AM turn em on!!!! if it takes longer till 10 or 11...... turn em on!!!!! know what I mean?
> 
> Carl


My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## John4924

Don't know if anyone has linked to this, but I thought quite humorous :lol:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=11672392&postcount=787


----------



## JMD

rrrick8 said:


> JMD, on your avatar...I believe they have came out with a new logo now...


Ok, we deserve that one....but still beat the stuffing outta the Jets and SD w/o help. And one more thing to motivate an already championship-caliber team...watch out.

Are you a Bears fan by any chance? I still have nightmares of that SP game.


----------



## Brandon428

John4924 said:


> Don't know if anyone has linked to this, but I thought quite humorous :lol:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=11672392&postcount=787


Thats why I hate Bill Gates:lol:


----------



## DanHo

pete4192 said:


> That's why I'm planting my 5 month old in front of the TV on Saturdays and Sundays and only allowing him to watch football!
> 
> I'm brainwashing him!


Too funny. My son (turning six on the 25th) loves to watch football with me.

On funny note, me and a couple of friends go out on Mondays to watch football at the local tavern. Well last Monday my wife tells me my son asks to watch MNF because he "knows I am there." My wife is in our office working on some email when my son yells from the family room "Daddy's in Philadelphia?!?!?" She says "what?" He asks the same question. My wife finally explains to him that I was in at the local pub watching the game. :hurah:


----------



## TARDIS

What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


----------



## rrrick8

JMD said:


> Ok, we deserve that one....but still beat the stuffing outta the Jets and SD w/o help. And one more thing to motivate an already championship-caliber team...watch out.
> 
> Are you a Bears fan by any chance? I still have nightmares of that SP game.


No. Colts fan.

I like the Bears though, just not my favorite.


----------



## JMD

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


National Geographic


----------



## purtman

SteveHas said:


> I was talkin' about the red sox
> the bills don't look to be having a lead of any kind for the forseeable future
> :lol:


Neither do the Sox! :lol:
Go Yankees!


----------



## PersMD

TARDIS said:


> When are kids grow up they will be saying: "I can't believe you used to watch SDTV" Unless we still have D* and then they will be asking "how SOON will the new HD channels from D10 supposed to be turned on?"


When they grow up, they may not remember what TV was...


----------



## Raphael754

im on the phone with a csr not taking at the end of september as an answer keep you guys updated. Told her to make sure of this and I have been told 19th many times lets she how she responds.........:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JMD

rrrick8 said:


> No. Colts fan.
> 
> I like the Bears though, just not my favorite.


Ah, well congrats on your SP win...finally. Should be a great game on 11/4, hopefully we'll both be undefeated.


----------



## loudo

cdavis0720 said:


> Neither one of which will be any less annoying ........even in HD


Unless your a Kid.


----------



## paulh

DanHo said:


> Boy, do I ever feel your pain, but alas I only have one TV hooked up in the house right now. DORA, DORA, THE EXPLORERRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH~!!!!!!!!!!!! /runs away screaming


Did you forget to yell "Swiper no Swiping! Swiper no Swiping!..." when he stole all of your new HD channels the morning of the 19th?


----------



## vizaweb

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


Ill tell you what I am looking forward to not watching... This thread 24/7!!!


----------



## cdavis0720

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


I'm actually more anxious for the channels that are coming later...... F/X, USA, Spike. I may end up adding the Starz back onto my account if I see a lot of good movies on there in HD. I am looking forward to some of the stuff on VS/Golf channel but don't really know if WEC Wreckage will be HD anytime soon.

Carl


----------



## flyingtigerfan

TARDIS said:


> I'll take Dora anytime over the stupid purple dinosaur.


You got that right.

I don't have any problems with Dora, or Diego, or Wonder Pets, or Little Einsteins. There are other shows, but Daddy gets to pick and choose the ones he will sit through. Others are available when Mommy's watching.


----------



## TARDIS

vizaweb said:


> Ill tell you what I am looking forward to not watching... This thread 24/7!!!


You'll miss us.


----------



## spurbs

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


Psych, Burn Notice, The Shield


----------



## DanHo

Discovery simulcast so I can watch Dirty Jobs and Mythbusters
SciFi for Battlestar even though this is supposed to be that last season


----------



## donshan

JMD said:


> National Geographic


+1

Good Grief! An on topic post!:lol:


----------



## MichaelP

John4924 said:


> Don't know if anyone has linked to this, but I thought quite humorous :lol:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showpost.php?p=11672392&postcount=787


:thats:

Considering that I'm spending all day in Vista testing hell...


----------



## Bathel

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


PlayboyHD


----------



## djzack67

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


SciFi, HGTV, and NGC


----------



## DanHo

donshan said:


> +1
> 
> Good Grief! An on topic post!:lol:


I say flog the person who did it!!!


----------



## noneroy

rrrick8 said:


> No. Colts fan.
> 
> I like the Bears though, just not my favorite.


Good to hear .

As much as I hate the Pats, the Manning/Brady games will live on as some of the greatest football ever.

Hopefully the Colts can beat them again in the playoffs. Who knows what way the Pats will try to cheat next? Maybe it'll be more 'fake' injuries (Willie McGuinnest, I'm looking at you)? Maybe it'll be so much illegal contact the league will actually change the rules the next year? Or maybe it'll be the classic stealing of signs....That's the best part of the Pats, you never know what rule they'll break next!


----------



## noneroy

Bathel said:


> PlayboyHD


Only if they can airbrush in real time......

some of the girls are only hot due to some serious photoshop skills.


----------



## Raphael754

Update just asked for a super csr let u know from there


----------



## TWJR

I called D* to ask about a realignment. I'm in the 70's and 50's on 103 b. After about 20 minutes a different CSR came on and said to wait until the channels are on as I wouldn't have to pay at that point. I asked when they expected channels and she would only commit to the Fall of this year. They're really hedging their bets at this point.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer

With ALL due respect to everybody:
There have been too many two cent jokes worse than Rosie's (OD). If there is a reliable update please go for it and please save the garbage jokes for your tailgate parties or your political forums.
Thank you


----------



## purtman

TWJR said:


> I called D* to ask about a realignment. I'm in the 70's and 50's on 103 b. After about 20 minutes a different CSR came on and said to wait until the channels are on as I wouldn't have to pay at that point. I asked when they expected channels and she would only commit to the Fall of this year. They're really hedging their bets at this point.


I would ask why you have to pay if they didn't do it the right way in the first place. Part of signing up included getting a "professional" installation. If it wasn't done right, it's not a professional job.


----------



## MichaelP

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


In no particular order: 
Mythbusters
Battlestar Galactica
National Geographic HD(yes, the entire channel)
Smithsonian (Ditto!)
NFL Network
Dr. Who
Animal Planet
Just about anything on any Discovery-related channel.


----------



## The_Geyser

TWJR said:


> I called D* to ask about a realignment. I'm in the 70's and 50's on 103 b. After about 20 minutes a different CSR came on and said to wait until the channels are on as I wouldn't have to pay at that point. I asked when they expected channels and she would only commit to the Fall of this year. They're really hedging their bets at this point.


Fall starts tomorrow?


----------



## Steve Robertson

vizaweb said:


> Ill tell you what I am looking forward to not watching... This thread 24/7!!!


Boy I am with you on this my eyes are ready to pop out.


----------



## cdavis0720

MichaelP said:


> In no particular order:
> Mythbusters
> Battlestar Galactica
> National Geographic HD(yes, the entire channel)
> Smithsonian (Ditto!)
> NFL Network
> Dr. Who
> Animal Planet
> Just about anything on any Discovery-related channel.


WOW!!!!! How stupid am I....... I totally forgot about the NFL Network! Really looking forward to that.

Carl


----------



## noneroy

The_Geyser said:


> Fall starts tomorrow?


That's probably a little to literal of a reading of that comment....


----------



## steveken

smiddy said:


> Very interesting and perplexing at the same time. I return home tomorrow and have been given company box tickets to the Cardinal's game. Do I go to the game or do I stay home and play with the HD?


WTH!?!?!?! Go to the fricken game! I know they have blown it for this season, but still, GO TO THE GAME! 

Hell, on second thought, if you don't wanna go to the game, give ME the company tickets so I can go! I will drive 5 hours just to watch a game. I want to go to the new stadium so bad.


----------



## Raphael754

im on with this super csr who studders after every word he says. Im still trying to get straight answer:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MichaelP

cdavis0720 said:


> WOW!!!!! How stupid am I....... I totally forgot about the NFL Network! Really looking forward to that.
> 
> Carl


I've found that I like some of the coverage on the NFLN better than I get on ESPN. Go figger.


----------



## cdavis0720

MichaelP said:


> I've found that I like some of the coverage on the NFLN better than I get on ESPN. Go figger.


Well sometimes it pays to see a specialist!!!! I like ESPN too but for strictly football, I'll take NFLN

Carl


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

_*Folks - please stop posting off topic stuff here.

That's what the Watercooler forum is for.*_


----------



## Steve Robertson

MichaelP said:


> I've found that I like some of the coverage on the NFLN better than I get on ESPN. Go figger.


I agree 100% with you on that ESPN is just plain annoying these days


----------



## mxd

noneroy said:


> Good to hear .
> 
> As much as I hate the Pats, the Manning/Brady games will live on as some of the greatest football ever.
> 
> Hopefully the Colts can beat them again in the playoffs. Who knows what way the Pats will try to cheat next? Maybe it'll be more 'fake' injuries (Willie McGuinnest, I'm looking at you)? Maybe it'll be so much illegal contact the league will actually change the rules the next year? Or maybe it'll be the classic stealing of signs....That's the best part of the Pats, you never know what rule they'll break next!


Love the Colts/Pats games!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

_*Folks - please stop posting off topic stuff here.

That's what the Watercooler forum is for.*_


----------



## loudo

noneroy said:


> Good to hear .
> That's the best part of the Pats, you never know what rule they'll break next!


All the other teams are mad because they were not smart enough to think of it first. :shrug:


----------



## TWJR

purtman said:


> I would ask why you have to pay if they didn't do it the right way in the first place. Part of signing up included getting a "professional" installation. If it wasn't done right, it's not a professional job.


Apparently you have to have actual reception problems or it's not covered under the protection plan. They were just trying to get me off the phone.


----------



## purtman

wilbur_the_goose said:


> _*Folks - please stop posting off topic stuff here.
> 
> That's what the Watercooler forum is for.*_


Which ones are you referring to? Asking which stations people want to watch first is part of "HD Anticipation and other posts", wouldn't you say?


----------



## TexasTodd

raphael...whats he saying??


----------



## MikeR7

Steve Robertson said:


> I remember it like yesterday. The 67 season was the best season of BB ever for me.


It was one of the worst for me, being a Twins fan.:eek2:


----------



## sportshermit

National Geographic

Smithsonian although I"ve not seen any of their programming.


----------



## DanHo

wilbur_the_goose said:


> _*Folks - please stop posting off topic stuff here.*_
> 
> _*That's what the Watercooler forum is for.*_


Please stop posting *your* off topic stuff here. That is what the Watercooler is for.

BTW, if it were an issue one of the mods would have already taken care of it, don't you think?


----------



## noneroy

loudo said:


> All the other teams are mad because they were not smart enough to think of it first. :shrug:


I'm anticipating more people being able to watch the Pats cheat in HD.

There. I'm on topic.


----------



## purtman

TWJR said:


> Apparently you have to have actual reception problems or it's not covered under the protection plan. They were just trying to get me off the phone.


I told the guy the first time that my numbers were down. They were supposed to check it each time they came out for another thing and didn't. The last time the guy told me that they can't go by the numbers but must go by the picture. Since he didn't see a picture issue, he wouldn't be able to do it (i.e., "didn't want do").


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

purtman said:


> Which ones are you referring to? Asking which stations people want to watch first is part of "HD Anticipation and other posts", wouldn't you say?


Talking about the 1967 Twins season?


----------



## rrrick8

wilbur_the_goose said:


> _*Folks - please stop posting off topic stuff here.
> 
> That's what the Watercooler forum is for.*_


Almost 8k posts into it....I think it's way too late for strict adherence in this one. As long as it doesn't get too out of whack.


----------



## spurbs

Sabres in HD on MSG


----------



## MichaelP

purtman said:


> Which ones are you referring to? Asking which stations people want to watch first is part of "HD Anticipation and other posts", wouldn't you say?


Indeed. Anticipating NFL Network in HD *is* on topic.


----------



## loudo

spurbs said:


> Sabres in HD on MSG


Hoping to see a lot of HD hockey this year. 
GO PANTHERS


----------



## MikeR7

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Talking about the 1967 Twins season?


DIRECTV anticipation = sports:lol:


----------



## cdavis0720

noneroy said:


> I'm anticipating more people being able to watch the Pats cheat in HD.
> 
> There. I'm on topic.


LOL!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mndwalsh

Steve Robertson said:


> I agree 100% with you on that ESPN is just plain annoying these days


+2 on that

I am not sure if I am getting old (38 on 9/30) but espn is not the same, I used to love Sunday morning with boomer and the boys the last few years it just seems all they want is controversy and arguments. Now I will say over the last 2 weeks this year it has been much better, maybe getting rid of Irvin did the trick but it still is not where it used to be. I used to love the NFL and this is the first year in 9-10 years that I have not had NFLST. Never been a fantasy guy either but it seems like that is all the networks care about. Now if bettman would screwing up the NHL I would get that package, but for now I will wait for the new HD Channels&#8230;&#8230;Any firm date yet?????? (sorry)


----------



## LMUBill

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


Anything on Starz. Because unlike HBO and Shotime they actually show MOVIES. :lol:


----------



## iamcasacnu

Are these all Myths???


----------



## smiddy

steveken said:


> WTH!?!?!?! Go to the fricken game! I know they have blown it for this season, but still, GO TO THE GAME!
> 
> Hell, on second thought, if you don't wanna go to the game, give ME the company tickets so I can go! I will drive 5 hours just to watch a game. I want to go to the new stadium so bad.


Yeah? Humm, let me think about it.


----------



## LMUBill

MichaelP said:


> In no particular order:
> Dr. Who


You're going to have a loooooong wait then. It's not even made in HD.


----------



## cdavis0720

iamcasacnu said:


> Are these all Myths???
> 
> 
> yes..... myth
> 
> 
> no.........
> 
> 
> yes....myth
> 
> 
> To Be Determined..........


no..........


----------



## jeffman

rrrick8 said:


> Seriously, no not yet. Hopefully very soon.


:uglyhamme 
Sorry so late on this, but that is the greatest. I'm stealing it and claiming it as my own!


----------



## JeffBowser

Now here's a common misconception about older movies. No, they weren't made in HD, but they are darn sure available in a higher resolution than 480i, as filmed. I don't recall what resolution equivalent movie film is, but it does benefit from being sent HD over SD (not to mention the more favorable aspect ratio)



LMUBill said:


> You're going to have a loooooong wait then. It's not even made in HD.


----------



## hijump245

LMUBill said:


> You're going to have a loooooong wait then. It's not even made in HD.


So how many of the shows that will be on all of these new HD channels will be filmed in HD?

I would like to see the good Doctor in HD


----------



## purtman

mndwalsh said:


> +2 on that
> 
> I am not sure if I am getting old (38 on 9/30) but espn is not the same, I used to love Sunday morning with boomer and the boys the last few years it just seems all they want is controversy and arguments. Now I will say over the last 2 weeks this year it has been much better, maybe getting rid of Irvin did the trick but it still is not where it used to be. I used to love the NFL and this is the first year in 9-10 years that I have not had NFLST. Never been a fantasy guy either but it seems like that is all the networks care about. Now if bettman would screwing up the NHL I would get that package, but for now I will wait for the new HD Channels&#8230;&#8230;Any firm date yet?????? (sorry)


They have some people on there who have gotten away from sports. They've tried to be the "in" thing and are producing an inferior product. Stuart Scott has to use his ghetto talk and think he's cool. He's mostly an idiot. Speak in English, Stuart, and folks will listen. There are a few others who are good, but there's definitely not the Olbermann-Patrick that used to be both informative and very funny.


----------



## Raphael754

update asked to speak to someone above the the super csr I will get all info i can on this. And keep you updated im not excepting end of september as an answer!!!


----------



## Max_Pauer

JeffBowser said:


> Now here's a common misconception about older movies. No, they weren't made in HD, but they are darn sure available in a higher resolution than 480i, as filmed. I don't recall what resolution equivalent movie film is, but it does benefit from being sent HD over SD (not to mention the more favorable aspect ratio)


You are correct that film resolution (35mm) is significantly higher than even 1080p video (the number also escapes). Even a B&W film made in the 40s would have to be compressed to a large degree to get it to be a managable size for HD broadcast. So, even films made way back in teh day will benefit from a new HD transfer.


----------



## MichaelP

LMUBill said:


> You're going to have a loooooong wait then. It's not even made in HD.


When SciFi HD comes online the picture will have to be an improvement over the crappy SD picture we're getting now. Even if the show isn't shot in HD.


----------



## cdavis0720

purtman said:


> They have some people on there who have gotten away from sports. They've tried to be the "in" thing and are producing an inferior product. Stuart Scott has to use his ghetto talk and think he's cool. He's mostly an idiot. Speak in English, Stuart, and folks will listen. There are a few others who are good, but there's definitely not the Olbermann-Patrick that used to be both informative and very funny.


Yea but Olberman isn't even the same since going all mainstream newsy on us!!!!:grin:

Remember what was it two years or so ago when they were doing all the flashbacks and reteaming some of the original Sportscenter teams? That was good TV!

Carl


----------



## techrep

LMUBill said:


> You're going to have a loooooong wait then. It's not even made in HD.


That's true but it is shoot with high res (can't remember the exact numbers) wide angle camera and should make a good transfer.


----------



## gslater

hijump245 said:


> So how many of the shows that will be on all of these new HD channels will be filmed in HD?
> 
> I would like to see the good Doctor in HD


Definitely gets a thumbs up from me. Dr Who!

Edit: Oh. And Eureka!


----------



## iamcasacnu

cdavis0720 said:


> Yea but Olberman isn't even the same since going all mainstream newsy on us!!!!:grin:
> 
> Remember what was it two years or so ago when they were doing all the flashbacks and reteaming some of the original Sportscenter teams? That was good TV!
> 
> Carl


Craig Kilborn, that was outstanding..


----------



## RoundRockJohn

JeffBowser said:


> Now here's a common misconception about older movies. No, they weren't made in HD, but they are darn sure available in a higher resolution than 480i, as filmed. I don't recall what resolution equivalent movie film is, but it does benefit from being sent HD over SD (not to mention the more favorable aspect ratio)


There was a good discussion about this, I think earlier in this thread. The gist is 35mm film translates very well to HD.

Digital film making, in HD, is still a very new thing. I would suspect that even things shot in HD are transferred to film, and then to HD for mastering and broadcast. If you're interested in seeing HD at work in modern film, you can watch George Lucas' later work, or if you don't want to throw up in your mouth Michael Mann started using it in _Ali_, using it for all the exterior shots in _Collateral_. For information, here's a handy resource.


----------



## LMUBill

JeffBowser said:


> Now here's a common misconception about older movies. No, they weren't made in HD, but they are darn sure available in a higher resolution than 480i, as filmed. I don't recall what resolution equivalent movie film is, but it does benefit from being sent HD over SD (not to mention the more favorable aspect ratio)


With one exception, the only filmed bits on the original Doctor Who series were certain special effects shots and anything shot outside of the studio. The one exception was the 3rd Doctor's first story, which was made entirely on film. Some of the older stories were converted to film for overseas sales, but all the studio scenes were videotaped originally.

The new series is shot in widescreen on video and "filmised".


----------



## ActiveHDdave

Standtall29 said:


> Was watching CNN today i heard them say, A program with Dr Gupter will be broadcast in HD Saturday For the first time they were bigging that up. I think so far only Directv as the carrage rights to carry CNN first?


WATCHING THE BIG TEN NETWORK I HEARD THEY WERE BROADCASTING A GAME IN HD ON SAT.


----------



## Raphael754

not even the head csr knows anything...........:nono2:


----------



## bbabu

ActiveHDdave said:


> WATCHING THE BIG TEN NETWORK I HEARD THEY WERE BROADCASTING A GAME IN HD ON SAT.


Why am I having flashbacks to Garret Morris and Chevy Chase?


----------



## mndwalsh

iamcasacnu said:


> Craig Kilborn, that was outstanding..


thought my 100th post would be related to a different topic but since no one is shutting us down yet here it goes.

craigers was good and bad. He was great but he started the downfall since it seems that is all they wanted to hire from then on. And Dan Patrick was the man but then the producers turned him into a jerry springer trying to start arguments with his guests.

yes, I know "back to topic"


----------



## cdavis0720

mndwalsh said:


> thought my 100th post would be related to a different topic but since no one is shutting us down yet here it goes.
> 
> craigers was good and bad. He was great but he started the downfall since it seems that is all they wanted to hire from then on. And Dan Patrick was the man but then the producers turned him into a jerry springer trying to start arguments with his guests.
> 
> yes, I know "back to topic"


Can't disagree with you mndwalsh so let me just say...........

Congrats on your 100th. post!!!!! you are truly a Legend!

Carl


----------



## DanHo

Hey, anyone know when the new HD channels are coming? I haven't heard anything!!!:bang :bonk1:


----------



## MichaelP

gslater said:


> ...Oh. And Eureka!


D'oh! How could I forget Eureka? I'm looking forward to that in HD as well.


----------



## Herdfan

purtman said:


> Stuart Scott has to use his ghetto talk and think he's cool. He's mostly an idiot. Speak in English, Stuart, and folks will listen. There are a few others who are good, but there's definitely not the Olbermann-Patrick that used to be both informative and very funny.


I miss the Big Show on ESPN radio with Dan and Keith. I am fine with the 1-3pm replacement of Tirico et al, but I will not listen to Stephen A. Smith from 3-4pm. He makes Stuart Scott seem like he speaks the Queen's English.


----------



## purtman

Herdfan said:


> I miss the Big Show on ESPN radio with Dan and Keith. I am fine with the 1-3pm replacement of Tirico et al, but I will not listen to Stephen A. Smith from 3-4pm. He makes Stuart Scott seem like he speaks the Queen's English.


+1


----------



## jeffman

Max_Pauer said:


> You are correct that film resolution (35mm) is significantly higher than even 1080p video (the number also escapes). Even a B&W film made in the 40s would have to be compressed to a large degree to get it to be a managable size for HD broadcast. So, even films made way back in teh day will benefit from a new HD transfer.


I think movie picture film was around 2000 lines, now its up to like 8000 or something. Anyways, they should all benefit from the increased broadcast resolution of HD.


----------



## davring

JeffBowser said:


> Now here's a common misconception about older movies. No, they weren't made in HD, but they are darn sure available in a higher resolution than 480i, as filmed. I don't recall what resolution equivalent movie film is, but it does benefit from being sent HD over SD (not to mention the more favorable aspect ratio)


Typical 16mm or larger film is better resolution than all HD broadcasts.


----------



## newsbreaker

Raphael754 said:


> not even the head csr knows anything...........:nono2:


Here's my limited assessment of the situation.

Something went wrong "last minute" on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, delaying the launch. That something is the issue that has to be worked out.

When it IS worked out, the channels will come on ASAP. CSR's aren't going to know a date, head CSR's aren't going to know a date, the head technical people at D* aren't going to know a date, the marketing department isn't going to know a date, the CEO isn't going to know the date, until the "Ok, problem sufficiently solved, move forward" order is given.

The first time anyone will know will be when the channels appear.


----------



## jclark

gslater said:


> Definitely gets a thumbs up from me. Dr Who!
> 
> Edit: Oh. And Eureka!


Same here on both. SciFi HD is really the only channel that I am waiting for.


----------



## Alan Gordon

SteveHas said:


> where were you guys yesterday when I was getting my head handed to me for holding this line people were freagin' NUTS yesterday


I was here, though for the most part, I decided it was best to let the inmates run the asylum...

MHKing had a quote yesterday that I'm still laughing about... 

~Alan


----------



## jeffwltrs

Herdfan said:


> I miss the Big Show on ESPN radio with Dan and Keith. I am fine with the 1-3pm replacement of Tirico et al, but I will not listen to Stephen A. Smith from 3-4pm. He makes Stuart Scott seem like he speaks the Queen's English.


I agree I miss Dan and Keith! ESPN radio is just going downhill!


----------



## sportshermit

Herdfan said:


> I miss the Big Show on ESPN radio with Dan and Keith. I am fine with the 1-3pm replacement of Tirico et al, but I will not listen to Stephen A. Smith from 3-4pm. He makes Stuart Scott seem like he speaks the Queen's English.


Tirico, in my opinion, is an arrogant dolt. He and SAS are both instant mutes or channel switchers.


----------



## gslater

jclark said:


> Same here on both. SciFi HD is really the only channel that I am waiting for.


Unfortunately we'll have to wait a while. I don't believe SciFi was on the list until October.


----------



## Sirshagg

TARDIS said:


> What shows are people looking forward to watching the most on the SOON to be future HD channels?


Scifi, USA, Disc


----------



## MichaelP

gslater said:


> Unfortunately we'll have to wait a while. I don't believe SciFi was on the list until October.


That's fine with me. I can be patient as long as I know it's coming. Once the first batch goes live the waiting will be that much easier. For me anyway -- I can't speak for anyone else. :lol:


----------



## GP_23

NFL, Big Ten, History, FXHD (would've love to have had it for Rescue Me),
I am sure I will watch something on the rest since it is HD!


----------



## Sirshagg

DanHo said:


> Please stop posting *your* off topic stuff here. That is what the Watercooler is for.
> 
> BTW, if it were an issue one of the mods would have already taken care of it, don't you think?


Besides the Watercooler is not open to everyone anyway.


----------



## Sirshagg

loudo said:


> Hoping to see a lot of HD hockey this year.
> GO PANTHERS


Seeing as how I purchased season tickets - me too.


----------



## rkjg24

newsbreaker said:


> Here's my limited assessment of the situation.
> 
> Something went wrong "last minute" on Tuesday night/Wednesday morning, delaying the launch. That something is the issue that has to be worked out.
> 
> When it IS worked out, the channels will come on ASAP. CSR's aren't going to know a date, head CSR's aren't going to know a date, the head technical people at D* aren't going to know a date, the marketing department isn't going to know a date, the CEO isn't going to know the date, until the "Ok, problem sufficiently solved, move forward" order is given.
> 
> The first time anyone will know will be when the channels appear.


Great accurate assessment...couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Sirshagg

MichaelP said:


> When SciFi HD comes online the picture will have to be an improvement over the crappy SD picture we're getting now. Even if the show isn't shot in HD.


And it will be really nice to watch shows without the pillarbox AND letterbox.


----------



## Sirshagg

Raphael754 said:


> not even the head csr knows anything...........:nono2:


HOLD THE PRESSES!!!!

A CSR actaully said they don't know instead of making up some BS?????


----------



## Sirshagg

DanHo said:


> Hey, anyone know when the new HD channels are coming? I haven't heard anything!!!:bang :bonk1:


They were turned on yesterday at 6am.


----------



## MichaelP

Sirshagg said:


> And it will be really nice to watch shows without the pillarbox AND letterbox.


Indeed!


----------



## henryld

This anticipation c**p has worn me out so I'm getting off this friggin computer tonight and watch Texas A&M - Miami play some football. I might have to take a peak tho at half-time and the end of the game.:nono:


----------



## rjc

Very interesting thing happened today that may signal something...for those of you who have been stating that the issue with the launch of our new channels is related to the billing....

I had the HD Access charge hit my account back on Sept 17th and it was the only HD charge on my account shown...I also have the Sports Pack.....and I realize based on reading here that many others had gotten the HS sports Pack charge on their statement....however up until about an hour ago....it was not on my account...it now is showing up....so perhaps things are getting fixed and progress is being made...


----------



## kevhow

rjc said:


> I had the HD Access charge hit my account back on Sept 17th and it was the only HD charge on my account shown...I also have the Sports Pack.....and I realize based on reading here that many others had gotten the HS sports Pack charge on their statement....however up until about an hour ago....it was not on my account...it now is showing up....so perhaps things are getting fixed and progress is being made...


I'm still waiting for mine to show up. It seems like a very slow process.

I hope I'm not the only one left. I feel like the bus is leaving for school and I'm still in the house brushing my teeth.


----------



## racermd

Sirshagg said:


> And it will be really nice to watch shows without the pillarbox AND letterbox.


I've actually watched a show in SD with the pillar bars generated from my HR20, letterbox bars from the feed/show, and nested pillar bars to show a 4x3 picture inside of that. A little much for my taste and very distracting.

Hey! Maybe that's what we've been missing! We all haven't said, "please" yet!


----------



## Sirshagg

kevhow said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to show up. It seems like a very slow process.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one left. I feel like the bus is leaving for school and I'm still in the house brushing my teeth.


I'd be willing to bet that all of us constantly checking the website to seee if these charges hit our accounts or not has had a measurable affect on the script they have running this process.


----------



## rrrick8

New date being thrown around...Sunday.

7 posts so TIFWIW


----------



## henryld

rjc said:


> Very interesting thing happened today that may signal something...for those of you who have been stating that the issue with the launch of our new channels is related to the billing....
> 
> I had the HD Access charge hit my account back on Sept 17th and it was the only HD charge on my account shown...I also have the Sports Pack.....and I realize based on reading here that many others had gotten the HS sports Pack charge on their statement....however up until about an hour ago....it was not on my account...it now is showing up....so perhaps things are getting fixed and progress is being made...


Based upon the poll that F1 Fan started only about 70% of respondents had received that activity on their accounts. This activity started about 10 days ago so that does not bode well for a launch in the next day or so unless they have really accelerated the process. Assuming, of course, that this is the primary factor in the delay of said launch. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Sirshagg

racermd said:


> I've actually watched a show in SD with the pillar bars generated from my HR20, letterbox bars from the feed/show, and nested pillar bars to show a 4x3 picture inside of that. A little much for my taste and very distracting.
> 
> Hey! Maybe that's what we've been missing! We all haven't said, "please" yet!


Exactly what i was talking about.


----------



## John4924

rrrick8 said:


> New date being thrown around...Sunday.
> 
> 7 posts so TIFWIW


And here is one from ScoBuck on the "other" forum from earlier today...

http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


----------



## fineware

PTopo said:


> I can't resist either!!!!


Anyone got a pic of Buckner looking through his legs?


----------



## DanHo

kevhow said:


> I'm still waiting for mine to show up. It seems like a very slow process.
> 
> I hope I'm not the only one left. I feel like the bus is leaving for school and I'm still in the house brushing my teeth.


Definitely not the only one. Still waiting here.


----------



## Sirshagg

rrrick8 said:


> New date being thrown around...Sunday.
> 
> 7 posts so TIFWIW


I'm calling BS on this one.


----------



## jeffman

rrrick8 said:


> New date being thrown around...Sunday.
> 
> 7 posts so TIFWIW


He's a joke. Lot of knuckleheads on that board.


----------



## loudo

henryld said:


> This anticipation c**p has worn me out so I'm getting off this friggin computer tonight and watch Texas A&M - Miami play some football. I might have to take a peak tho at half-time and the end of the game.:nono:


Not me, I would rather stay here than watch sloppy college football.


----------



## DCSholtis

John4924 said:


> And here is one from ScoBuck on the "other" forum from earlier today...
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/1039692-post277.html


That would jive with what BSchneider said yesterday afternoon on AVSForums. He said at that time that he did not see a delay of more than 2 1/2 days.


----------



## vegasflyby

rrrick8 said:


> New date being thrown around...Sunday.
> 
> 7 posts so TIFWIW


Installers are just about as reliable as CSRs.


----------



## henryld

loudo said:


> Not me, I would rather stay here than watch sloppy college football.


College football in general or just these 2 teams?


----------



## ericsabbat

I had been reading up in this thread watching everyone go back and forth and wanted to give you the most legit update available, whether you believe me however is up to you.

I bought into the HD based on a promise of a february release for new content by D*'s csr's which was pushed back to june then september then the 19th and I was annoyed and being a nosey little ******* like I am last night I emailed the president of D* personally. Amazing what a little digging can bring up.

Anyway I just got off the phone with Cody from the office of the president over at D* and this is what I was told

We are looking at a release of early next week as of now and its a date they intend to hit, I also asked how they planned on releasing the channels and he said they would do it in blocks. Maybe 20 one week and 10 the next and 7 after, but that they fully intend to hit 100 by year end.

I wasn't given a specific reason as to why it was pushed back but now having a concrete date of early next week I'm content to sit back and wait.


----------



## red20j

The D* canned response say's "early next week". Hopefully, they'll show up a little earlier than that.

_ Response (Chris F) 09/20/2007 03:27 PM 
Dear Mr. XXXXXXXX,

Thanks for writing. We're excited about our upcoming expansion of our HD programming. Among the first channels to expect are A&E HD, Cinemax HD East & West, The History Channel HD, Starz HD East & West, TBS HD, which we look forward to bringing you. Many of the new channels coming this fall will be available for the first time anywhere on DIRECTV exclusively for our customers.

Right now, we're making sure customers have the proper equipment in place to see these new channels. As we make the final preparations for each of our new HD channels, to ensure that your viewing experience with the new HD programming continues to meet our high quality standards when the first set of these new channels are activated, please go to directv.com/hdcheck to confirm that you've got the right equipment.

We expect the first of our new HD channels to begin appearing as early as next week, with additional channels to follow later this fall and winter. Stay tuned to directv.com/hd as your source for more info as it becomes available.

Once again I would like to thank you for writing.

Sincerely,

Chris F.
ID#400604
DIRECTV Customer Service

Make the most of DIRECTV by registering your account on directv.com. You'll learn about exclusive online promotions, new features of DIRECTV and the latest programs and packages. Visit directv.com/register today.

NFL SUNDAY TICKET is the best way to catch your favorite team every week and it's only on DIRECTV. Visit directv.com/nfl to order today. 
_​


----------



## lwilli201

For what it is worth, Channel 499 changes to Failure Channel at 6 AM ET, 24 Sep. Earlier today it was 6 AM ET, tomarrow morning.


----------



## jrodfoo

It would be cool to have the word CSR, and whoever types it, added to my ignore list 

I'm going away this weekend.. hopefully they will be on when I get back  if not, life goes on..


----------



## jeffman

ericsabbat said:


> ...I emailed the president of D* personally... .


Post his email. I DARE You!


----------



## desulliv

Just looked online at my 9/20 bill. Shows $0.00 charges for Starz HD, Cinemax HD and Sportspack HD. FWIW, the HD splash no longer shows up when you first pull up the webpage.

edit: Pulled up the webpage again and HD splash was there. Must be random.


----------



## ericsabbat

I won't post it on the site cus i don't want the guy bombarded, but let me check the specific advertising rules and i'll see if i can link to where it can be found


----------



## jeffman

ericsabbat said:


> I won't post it on the site cus i don't want the guy bombarded, but let me check the specific advertising rules and i'll see if i can link to where it can be found ;-)


GR8. There are probably a lot of people that would like a call from Cody, too.


----------



## dougmla

DanHo said:


> Hey, anyone know when the new HD channels are coming? I haven't heard anything!!!:bang :bonk1:


Yes they are out now, BUT I called and spoke with a D* CSR and the only way you can see the channels if you go out right now and purchase a new Sharp AQUOS 65" 1080p Flat-Panel LCD HDTV, they told me the model number for the TV was C65D93U. They said it's the only TV that is calibrated correctly to view the new HD channels. Go figure.
:nono2:


----------



## ericsabbat

well I pmed you to where it can be found, I'm not seeing anything on advertising in the rules but in lieu of running that risk i'll just copy/paste from where I got it

----------------------

*if its against forum rules i'll edit it out myself, no sense in being banned from a site I just found*

-----------

Hopefully the guy doesn't wind up with a thousand emails from anger consumers though, although I was told they had received quite a few already *shrug*


----------



## azbob

dougmla said:


> Yes they are out now, BUT I called and spoke with a D* CSR and the only way you can see the channels if you go out right now and purchase a new Sharp AQUOS 65" 1080p Flat-Panel LCD HDTV, they told me the model number for the TV was C65D93U. They said it's the only TV that is calibrated correctly to view the new HD channels. Go figure.
> :nono2:


How many day return policy do they run on that... hell, even a re-stocking fee would be ok....:grin:


----------



## jeffman

D* postpones launch of new HD's because CEO Chase Carey gets 20,000 spam messages every 5 minutes and their corporate network crashes.


----------



## tpm1999

Hmmm....How many days till October? Times ticking...


----------



## DCSholtis

ericsabbat said:


> well I pmed you to where it can be found, I'm not seeing anything on advertising in the rules but in lieu of running that risk i'll just copy/paste from where I got it
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> To send a valentine to DirecTV's CEO, Chase Carey, email [redacted].
> 
> The corporate switchboard is 310-964-5000. You might be able to get to his secretary by calling that number and saying, "Carey's office, please," in a professional and composed tone.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Hopefully the guy doesn't wind up with a thousand emails from anger consumers though, although I was told they had received quite a few already *shrug*


I think a Mod will be around to delete that post. I believe that is against forum rules.


----------



## jeffman

ericsabbat said:


> The corporate switchboard is 310-964-5000. You might be able to get to his secretary by calling that number and saying, "Carey's office, please," in a professional and composed tone.


I was gonna ask if I could borrow his mustache for halloween.


----------



## jdvzwia

DCSholtis said:


> I think a Mod will be around to delete that post. I believe that is against forum rules.


Good god i would hope so.....


----------



## ericsabbat

jeffman said:


> D* postpones launch of new HD's because CEO Chase Carey gets 20,000 spam messages every 5 minutes and their corporate network crashes.


Hey you asked ;-) all I did was back up what I was saying with proof, I wanted you guys to know what I was told specifically from the top of the company, its not up to me what you guys do with the email. I sent my one email and got a good response so I'm just sitting back and waiting, and all this.. this is just time filler

Well after some people said it against forum rules I edited it out to be safe, I wasn't 100% sure as i didn't see anything in the rules but to be on the safe side i'll just ensure I don't get banned for posting that kind of thing


----------



## tpm1999

Too late...I called him and he said the channels will be turned on in 1 hour. He then broke into tears and apologized for the 19th...


----------



## jeffman

No worries it'll be forgotten in another 20 posts.


----------



## jdvzwia

ericsabbat said:


> Hey you asked ;-) all I did was back up what I was saying with proof, I wanted you guys to know what I was told specifically from the top of the company, its not up to me what you guys do with the email. I sent my one email and got a good response so I'm just sitting back and waiting, and all this.. this is just time filler


Next time try saying "just g**gle it"


----------



## Hoxxx

D10 is at 102.8 lets all hope it is ready to come on line in the morning.


----------



## Sirshagg

DCSholtis said:


> I think a Mod will be around to delete that post. I believe that is against forum rules.


But seriously, if you had 3 guesses to come up with his email wouldn't this be one of them?


----------



## ericsabbat

jdvzwia said:


> Next time try saying "just g**gle it"


I didn't want to wind up in the same category as the people who join up say "omg guess what i just found out!!" and not offer any sort of proof, but yea I'll bear that in mind for next time it sounds like a wise option.


----------



## Sirshagg

Coming up on milestone #8. Lots of anticipation going on here.


----------



## jeffman

Sirshagg said:


> But seriously, if you had 3 guesses to come up with his email wouldn't this be one of them?


Yeah it totally made me laugh out loud at work when I saw it, DUH!


----------



## Doug Brott

OK .. I was just playing .. I'm not really closing it yet


----------



## skyviewmark1

I feel confident that that particular email goes somewhere.. Just not to the desk of Chase Carey.. Probably the PR department. I have it on good authority that his real email is [email protected]. 

Use it wisely


----------



## Tom Robertson

Public phone numbers for DIRECTV are permitted to be posted, they are after publicly known anyway.

As for Mr. Care's email address, I don't know if that is public or even works, so I have redacted that information for now.

And we do not ban users for posting that information. We educate because we care about all the DBSTalkers.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Sirshagg

Doug Brott said:


> OK .. I was just playing .. I'm not really closing it yet


Figured that email address threw someone over the edge.


----------



## chitowngator

loudo said:


> Not me, I would rather stay here than watch sloppy college football.


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## henryld

chitowngator said:


> Blasphemy!!!


+1


----------



## LuxoDave

Wow... that email address is posted all over the internet. I would think that may be a "public" box he may check every now and then, but I bet it is not his primary address.


----------



## ericsabbat

Tom Robertson said:


> Public phone numbers for DIRECTV are permitted to be posted, they are after publicly known anyway.
> 
> As for Mr. Care's email address, I don't know if that is public or even works, so I have redacted that information for now.
> 
> And we do not ban users for posting that information. We educate because we care about all the DBSTalkers.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Well I found the info at a site that specializes in consumers standing up when they are wronged so id assume its well known, although probably not very much so.

That being said no harm was meant by my post I was merely proving that what I said had merit and should be deemed reliable. Or at least as reliable as any info about d* seems to be these days


----------



## jeffman

ericsabbat said:


> I didn't want to wind up in the same category as the people who join up say "omg guess what i just found out!!" and not offer any sort of proof, but yea I'll bear that in mind for next time it sounds like a wise option.


Ur legit. Here's your welcome.

:welcome_s


----------



## ericsabbat

now my transformation into full fledged dbstalk poster is complete!


----------



## AllenE

tpm1999 said:


> Too late...I called him and he said the channels will be turned on in 1 hour. He then broke into tears and apologized for the 19th...


You have been on the edge of my ignore list for a day or so, and then you say something actually funny.


----------



## bnash972

ericsabbat said:


> I had been reading up in this thread watching everyone go back and forth and wanted to give you the most legit update available, whether you believe me however is up to you.
> 
> I bought into the HD based on a promise of a february release for new content by D*'s csr's which was pushed back to june then september then the 19th and I was annoyed and being a nosey little ******* like I am last night I emailed the president of D* personally. Amazing what a little digging can bring up.
> 
> Anyway I just got off the phone with Cody from the office of the president over at D* and this is what I was told
> 
> We are looking at a release of early next week as of now and its a date they intend to hit, I also asked how they planned on releasing the channels and he said they would do it in blocks. Maybe 20 one week and 10 the next and 7 after, but that they fully intend to hit 100 by year end.
> 
> I wasn't given a specific reason as to why it was pushed back but now having a concrete date of early next week I'm content to sit back and wait.


If what you are saying is true (sorry too many rumors to believe ANYONE), then I would guess the "next week" is worst case scenario. They aren't about to tell you an exact date. ANYTHING can still happen. This makes me hopeful that HD will be here in the next day or two.


----------



## ericsabbat

bnash972 said:


> If what you are saying is true (sorry too many rumors to believe ANYONE), then I would guess the "next week" is worst case scenario. They aren't about to tell you an exact date. ANYTHING can still happen. This makes me hopeful that HD will be here in the next day or two.


The skepticism is entirely understandable. I've seen a lot of people claim a lot of things and offer nothing to back it up, which was what I tried to do. all I can tell you is thats what I was told and I signed up specifically to let you guys know after I got off the phone with Cody.


----------



## jeffman

Hoxxx said:


> D10 is at 102.8 lets all hope it is ready to come on line in the morning.


Now that IS good news!


----------



## bnash972

ericsabbat said:


> The skepticism is entirely understandable. I've seen a lot of people claim a lot of things and offer nothing to back it up, which was what I tried to do. all I can tell you is thats what I was told and I signed up specifically to let you guys know after I got off the phone with Cody.


Then I'd say that is the worst case. They aren't about to give ANYONE a legit time-line. If they were really hoping to launch next week then I think they would have told you by the end of October. Next week leads me to believe they are really hoping for this week/weekend. Just my 2 cents FWIW...


----------



## ericsabbat

That makes sense, tell the customer one thing, especially when he emails you upset. So then he expects it and is happy when it comes in a day or two ahead of the schedule you gave him


----------



## jeffman

ericsabbat said:


> That makes sense, tell the customer one thing, especially when he emails you upset. So then he expects it and is happy when it comes in a day or two ahead of the schedule you gave him


And D* comes to the rescue with new shiney HD's and on a white horse...


----------



## jriggy23

that is a good though jeffman


----------



## BackLasher

Hey,

I just lost ALL of my local channels in Mobile, AL. Checked my bedroom and living room receiver with the same message (771). I checked all of the higher channels 278, 277, 500, etc and I have a picture. I also checked my HD channels 70-100 and have a perfect picture....Just letting you all know that something is going on.
I checked all of transpoders and they all had 90+ signals. I am not sure what transponder my locals are on though.
And no the dish has not moved. 

Jody


----------



## kzziboy

Sorry, don't have time to read the previous 8000 posts!

What is the lastest concrete time/date that anyone's been told to look for reguarding the launch of ANY new HD Channels?

There's too much crap to look through to find the real story!

Sorry, I've been too busy to keep up.


----------



## techrep

jeffman said:


> And D* comes to the rescue with new shiney HD's and on a white horse...


He can ride "Pepe The Mule" as long as he brings some new HD channels.


----------



## jeffman

kzziboy said:


> Sorry, don't have time to read the previous 8000 posts!
> 
> What is the lastest concrete time/date that anyone's been told to look for reguarding the launch of ANY new HD Channels?
> 
> There's too much crap to look through to find the real story!
> 
> Sorry, I've been too busy to keep up.


They're not ON?


----------



## skyviewmark1

BackLasher said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just lost ALL of my local channels in Mobile, AL. Checked my bedroom and living room receiver with the same message (771). I checked all of the higher channels 278, 277, 500, etc and I have a picture. I also checked my HD channels 70-100 and have a perfect picture....Just letting you all know that something is going on.
> I checked all of transpoders and they all had 90+ signals. I am not sure what transponder my locals are on though.
> And no the dish has not moved.
> 
> Jody


Mobile Locals gone here too.. Must be an alien attack

Seriously.. Not a weather issue.. Clear skies..


----------



## GutenTag

BackLasher said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just lost ALL of my local channels in Mobile, AL.
> 
> Jody


I just lost my Grand Rapids, MI locals.


----------



## cygnusloop

kzziboy said:


> Sorry, don't have time to read the previous 8000 posts!
> 
> What is the lastest concrete time/date that anyone's been told to look for reguarding the launch of ANY new HD Channels?
> 
> There's too much crap to look through to find the real story!
> 
> Sorry, I've been too busy to keep up.


Tomorrow morning, Saturday, Sunday, next Wednesday, October 1st, October 1st 2008, The Second Coming, End of the Universe, or Festivus. Take your pick.

No concrete anything, and I wouldn't expect it.


----------



## jeffman

GutenTag said:


> I just lost my Grand Rapids, MI locals.


Uh Oh, the sky is falling. Good thing I'm at work and have a big desk.


----------



## bwaldron

cygnusloop said:


> Tomorrow morning, Saturday, Sunday, next Wednesday, October 1st, October 1st 2008, The Second Coming, End of the Universe, or Festivus. Take your pick.
> 
> No concrete anything, and I wouldn't expect it.


Definitely we will not be provided a "definite" date. Lesson was learned.


----------



## Sirshagg

GutenTag said:


> I just lost my Grand Rapids, MI locals.


:welcome_s Sorry this had to be your first post, but hopefully not the last


----------



## hijump245

cygnusloop said:


> ... or Festivus...


Love that Festivus!! :icon_hroc :icon_band


----------



## swirl_junkie

There's no way there going to roll anything out before primetime shows. They'll do it in the middle of the night, or early morning. Imagine the complaints if everyone came home tonight to empty recordings of tonights lineup,,, and no channels if there was a mishap.


----------



## John4924

BackLasher said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just lost ALL of my local channels in Mobile, AL. Checked my bedroom and living room receiver with the same message (771). I checked all of the higher channels 278, 277, 500, etc and I have a picture. I also checked my HD channels 70-100 and have a perfect picture....Just letting you all know that something is going on.
> I checked all of transpoders and they all had 90+ signals. I am not sure what transponder my locals are on though.
> And no the dish has not moved.
> 
> Jody


When did you get locals? This shows you get them late 2007?

http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DTV_LIL_DMA.html

Does this need to be updated?


----------



## Spike

I'm going to make a prediction. One morning I'm going to turn on my Directv HD DVR and the new HD Channels will be there. Beyond that, I am not counting on anything!


----------



## rjc

please check out Ch 570 in the guide starting tomorrow morning at 6AM...and running all day long...what ya guys think?


----------



## skyviewmark1

Locals came back.. Must have been a 119 satellite hickup.. Now back to the anticipation of ALL that HD


----------



## cdavis0720

GutenTag said:


> I just lost my Grand Rapids, MI locals.


Dear Mobile, AL and Grand Rapids, MI;

We found it necessary to use the bandwidth for your local stations to launch our Exciting new HD service. Thanks to your sacrifice, our loyal customers will be able to begin enjoying The Weather Channel in GLORIOUS HD.

You will see your local channels as well as the rest of DirecTV's exciting lineup of HD channels.................................................................................

*SOON!!!!!!!!!!!*

Regards,

DirecTV


----------



## BackLasher

John4924 said:


> When did you get locals? This shows you get them late 2007?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DTV_LIL_DMA.html
> 
> Does this need to be updated?


I have had them for at least 1 1/2 years. And they just came back....


----------



## Standtall29

ericsabbat said:


> Hey you asked ;-) all I did was back up what I was saying with proof, I wanted you guys to know what I was told specifically from the top of the company, its not up to me what you guys do with the email. I sent my one email and got a good response so I'm just sitting back and waiting, and all this.. this is just time filler
> 
> Well after some people said it against forum rules I edited it out to be safe, I wasn't 100% sure as i didn't see anything in the rules but to be on the safe side i'll just ensure I don't get banned for posting that kind of thing


He is telling the truth i emailed his office yesterday. I try not to say much, it looks like you guys are judgeing Every one with what they say. And almost all of you guys believed D when they said the 19th, they did say it; and that was a fact. so don,t go calling people liars And taking up for D We are customers and we have a dam right to find out what we will be paying for.


----------



## Dusty

kzziboy said:


> Sorry, don't have time to read the previous 8000 posts!
> 
> What is the lastest concrete time/date that anyone's been told to look for reguarding the launch of ANY new HD Channels?
> 
> There's too much crap to look through to find the real story!
> 
> Sorry, I've been too busy to keep up.


They are not on. No one knows for sure when it is going to be turned on. The only official communication is on DirecTV website, indicating September.

There are new rumors floating around, but not as converged as the previously missed 19th date. It seems the previously rumored date was the real target. It was missed because of some technical glitches. Rumors are it's not serious and will be fixed soon.


----------



## Sirshagg

cdavis0720 said:


> Dear Mobile, AL and Grand Rapids, MI;
> 
> We found it necessary to use the bandwidth for your local stations to launch our Exciting new HD service. Thanks to your sacrifice, our loyal customers will be able to begin enjoying The Weather Channel in GLORIOUS HD.
> 
> You will see your local channels as well as the rest of DirecTV's exciting lineup of HD channels.................................................................................
> 
> *SOON!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Regards,
> 
> DirecTV


----------



## skyviewmark1

John4924 said:


> When did you get locals? This shows you get them late 2007?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/hr20/html/DTV_LIL_DMA.html
> 
> Does this need to be updated?


These were SD LOCALS on 119..

And they have gone away again....


----------



## SierraWing

lwilli201 said:


> For what it is worth, Channel 499 changes to Failure Channel at 6 AM ET, 24 Sep. Earlier today it was 6 AM ET, tomarrow morning.


FWIW ... my gut (and that's all most, if not all, of us really have to go on) tells me that this is pretty significant. No one's commented on it, and for all I know D* will change it back to tomorrow or move it forward to 9/27 ten minutes from now, but it seems to me that the launch of the "Failure channel" has some relation to when they expect to actually go live at any given time. Does it seem likely to anyone that we'll see real new HD before having channel 499/498 in the "new" test mode?


----------



## bwaldron

SierraWing said:


> FWIW ... my gut (and that's all most, if not all, of us really have to go on) tells me that this is pretty significant. No one's commented on it, and for all I know D* will change it back to tomorrow or move it forward to 9/27 ten minutes from now, but it seems to me that the launch of the "Failure channel" has some relation to when they expect to actually go live at any given time. Does it seem likely to anyone that we'll see real new HD before having channel 499/498 in the "new" test mode?


The types of programming on 570 (I believe that specific one, in fact) has been shown before. It doesn't signify anything about a specific date for the channel launch...other than "soon."


----------



## jeffman

Standtall29 said:


> He is telling the truth i emailed his office yesterday. I try not to say much, it looks like you guys are judgeing Every one with what they say. And almost all of you guys believed D when they said the 19th, they did say it; and that was a fact. so don,t go calling people liars And taking up for D We are customers and we have a dam right to find out what we will be paying for.


Did you get a call from Cody? It's not legit unless Cody called!


----------



## BackLasher

BackLasher said:


> I have had them for at least 1 1/2 years. And they just came back....


JUST LOST THEM AGAIN!!!


----------



## bwaldron

jeffman said:


> Did you get a call from Cody? It's not legit unless Cody called!


Liar!


----------



## rkjg24

Standtall29 said:


> He is telling the truth i emailed his office yesterday. I try not to say much, it looks like you guys are judgeing Every one with what they say. And almost all of you guys believed D when they said the 19th, they did say it; and that was a fact. so don,t go calling people liars And taking up for D We are customers and we have a dam right to find out what we will be paying for.


You know what...nevermind.


----------



## cygnusloop

SierraWing said:


> FWIW ... my gut (and that's all most, if not all, of us really have to go on) tells me that this is pretty significant. No one's commented on it, and for all I know D* will change it back to tomorrow or move it forward to 9/27 ten minutes from now, but it seems to me that the launch of the "Failure channel" has some relation to when they expect to actually go live at any given time. Does it seem likely to anyone that we'll see real new HD before having channel 499/498 in the "new" test mode?


Discussion started here.
But I wouldn't read to much into it as far as launch is concerned.


----------



## skyviewmark1

BackLasher said:


> JUST LOST THEM AGAIN!!!


Your not alone here in Mobile.. Gone again. Not sure yet what is going on.. Getting 100's and 99's on 119 Sat here but I am not sure what transponder our locals are on.. I am getting 0 on a few of them


----------



## gslater

Just checked mine in Grand Rapids Michigan. SD Locals give 771. HD Locals are fine.


----------



## jeffman

SierraWing said:


> FWIW ... my gut (and that's all most, if not all, of us really have to go on) tells me that this is pretty significant. No one's commented on it...?


There is a post on it in the programming Q&A thread and others...


----------



## BobbyK

Lost my locals here in Pensacola too.


----------



## bwaldron

skyviewmark1 said:


> Your not alone here in Mobile.. Gone again. Not sure yet what is going on.. Getting 100's and 99's on 119 Sat here but I am not sure what transponder our locals are on.. I am getting 0 on a few of them


Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
To be stuck inside of Mobile
With the Locals blues again


----------



## John4924

BackLasher said:


> I have had them for at least 1 1/2 years. And they just came back....


Sorry, I was thinking you were talking about the HD version


But it looks like you will be getting the HD version.......

SOON


----------



## gslater

I think the E* Satellite must have dodged out of the way and the D10 Deathstar took out the Sat providing our SD Locals! Help!


----------



## skyviewmark1

BobbyK said:


> Lost my locals here in Pensacola too.


Pensacola and Mobile on the same DMA and transponder.. Definitely not a failure on our end.. SOmething is up on D* end.. Could be weather at the uplink center..


----------



## cygnusloop

bwaldron said:


> Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
> To be stuck inside of Mobile
> With the Locals blues again


:icon_band :lol: :lol:

That's some well referenced Dylan, bro!


----------



## skyviewmark1

John4924 said:


> Sorry, I was thinking you were talking about the HD version
> 
> 
> But it looks like you will be getting the HD version.......
> 
> SOON


Yea right. After a promised Q4 2006 start that came and went I finally gave up..


----------



## jriggy23

:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: are we there yet :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## SierraWing

bwaldron said:


> The types of programming on 570 (I believe that specific one, in fact) has been shown before. It doesn't signify anything about a specific date for the channel launch...other than "soon."


I'm not sure what you're referring to re: "570". I'm talking about the change in the guide of channel 499 becoming the B-Band converter FAILURE channel. At one point it was to happen at 6am today, per the guide. Then it was 6am tomorrow. Now it's 6am on 9/24. I realize this change, which will supposedly provide some sort of programming on 498 if your B-Band converter is installed properly, does not give a date for when HD programming will begin. But it does seem to me that it sets a date BEFORE WHICH we're pretty unlikely to see anything. Though, of course, they could move it forward or back at any time...


----------



## lwilli201

SierraWing said:


> FWIW ... my gut (and that's all most, if not all, of us really have to go on) tells me that this is pretty significant. No one's commented on it, and for all I know D* will change it back to tomorrow or move it forward to 9/27 ten minutes from now, but it seems to me that the launch of the "Failure channel" has some relation to when they expect to actually go live at any given time. Does it seem likely to anyone that we'll see real new HD before having channel 499/498 in the "new" test mode?


It actually says Upcoming at 6AM the 24th. It starts at 6AM ET on the 25th. 

I read it wrong the first time. I would hope something before then.


----------



## BackLasher

John4924 said:


> Sorry, I was thinking you were talking about the HD version
> 
> 
> But it looks like you will be getting the HD version.......
> 
> SOON


:joy:


----------



## BackLasher

skyviewmark1 said:


> Pensacola and Mobile on the same DMA and transponder.. Definitely not a failure on our end.. SOmething is up on D* end.. Could be weather at the uplink center..


Maybe we will be the first test market for the new HD!!!!:lol: :lol:


----------



## TARDIS

swirl_junkie said:


> There's no way there going to roll anything out before primetime shows. They'll do it in the middle of the night, or early morning. Imagine the complaints if everyone came home tonight to empty recordings of tonights lineup,,, and no channels if there was a mishap.


My understanding is that the new channels will not affect any DVR's programming. In fact, we will need to update our programming when the new channels launch if we want to record our favorite shows in HD otherswise they will just keep recording the SD version of the channel.

Please correct me if I have misuderstood this information.

Thanks


----------



## SierraWing

lwilli201 said:


> It actually says Upcoming at 6AM the 24th. It starts at 6AM ET on the 25th.
> 
> I read it wrong the first time. I would hope something before then.


Yep. I did the same thing... So... 25th, then.


----------



## gslater

Locals are back in Grand Rapids.


----------



## BackLasher

cygnusloop said:


> :icon_band :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's some well referenced Dylan, bro!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BobbyK

They will turn D10 on tomorrow, we have a storm coming off the gulf with 5" or more rain.


----------



## Lord Vader

ericsabbat said:


> now my transformation into full fledged dbstalk poster is complete!


*Indeed.*


----------



## bwaldron

cygnusloop said:


> That's some well referenced Dylan, bro!


Figured _someone_ would get it


----------



## BackLasher

BobbyK said:


> They will turn D10 on tomorrow, we have a storm coming off the gulf with 5" or more rain.


Oh the irony.


----------



## skyviewmark1

BackLasher said:


> Maybe we will be the first test market for the new HD!!!!:lol: :lol:


Yea.. I gave up on HD Locals a year ago.. And am just about to give up on national HD.


----------



## saryon

I wouldn't change anything were I them from 7pm through to 2am Eastern (prime-time from coast to coast). Imagine the calls they'd get from people who suddenly swap to "Call extension 721" or "Call extension 711" in the middle of Survivor or CSI because their tiers went? Or lost part of the show when the receiver locked during the SD->HD change for TBS or TNT? They'll do it off-hours.


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> Locals are back in Grand Rapids.


Locals aren't on in Bangor, ME either. . . .

Wait . . . D* does not offer locals in my area. Nevermind.


----------



## bwaldron

SierraWing said:


> I'm not sure what you're referring to re: "570". I'm talking about the change in the guide of channel 499 becoming the B-Band converter FAILURE channel. At one point it was to happen at 6am today, per the guide. Then it was 6am tomorrow. Now it's 6am on 9/24. I realize this change, which will supposedly provide some sort of programming on 498 if your B-Band converter is installed properly, does not give a date for when HD programming will begin. But it does seem to me that it sets a date BEFORE WHICH we're pretty unlikely to see anything. Though, of course, they could move it forward or back at any time...


Sorry, my bad about 570. Thought that was part of the discussion. But I'll say the same about the 499 message -- which has been bouncing back and forth a bit.

I think it indicates _soon,_ but not a predictor of a specific launch date/time...as you say, they can move it back/forward at any time.


----------



## saryon

I wouldn't put any stock in channel banners/guide data, they can change that at the drop of a hat.


----------



## hijump245

TARDIS said:


> Locals aren't on in Bangor, ME either. . . .
> 
> Wait . . . D* does not offer locals in my area. Nevermind.


Don't worry they'll be there SOON!! :lol:

awesome avatar also!!


----------



## BackLasher

Locals back up....But my air condition just went on the fritz....:lol: :lol: jk


----------



## bwaldron

BackLasher said:


> Oh the irony.


Indeed. Just had a band from the storm developing in the Gulf blow through here...and a storm out that way is perfectly placed for rain fade on my system.

(Is your avatar the LSU Tiger? My wife's an alum.)


----------



## rkjg24

The thing im interested in...

The new HD channels are going to be showing in MPEG4. I'm pretty sure HR10s and H10s can't show MPEG4, just MPEG2...and the old Mitsubishi and Sony HD receivers also.


----------



## saryon

Right, you need an H20 or HR20 to do MPEG4.


----------



## TARDIS

saryon said:


> I wouldn't change anything were I them from 7pm through to 2am Eastern (prime-time from coast to coast). Imagine the calls they'd get from people who suddenly swap to "Call extension 721" or "Call extension 711" in the middle of Survivor or CSI because their tiers went? Or lost part of the show when the receiver locked during the SD->HD change for TBS or TNT? They'll do it off-hours.


Again aren't we supposed to have TWO versions of most of the channels an SD one which we already have and will continue to have in SD even after the new channels launch? So we should be able to continue going right on watching our shows and/or recording them even when the new channels get turned on.

The other concern you mention over the people losing channels b/c of errors in the new HD tiers though does have some logic to it. However, D* has launched channels in the past during primetime hours but I think that it was only one or two not 10, 20, or 30 channels at one time and not with new "tiers" being implemented.


----------



## BackLasher

bwaldron said:


> Indeed. Just had a band from the storm developing in the Gulf blow through here...and a storm out that way is perfectly placed for rain fade on my system.
> 
> (Is your avatar the LSU Tiger? My wife's an alum.)


'94 alum.....GEAUX TIGERS!!!!!


----------



## jeffman

saryon said:


> Right, you need an H20 or HR20 to do MPEG4.


And a tinfoil hat!


----------



## saryon

No, the tinfoil hat is only for the second tuner.


----------



## MichaelP

bwaldron said:


> Oh, Mama, can this really be the end,
> To be stuck inside of Mobile
> With the Locals blues again


LOL! I just happen to be listening to His Bobness when I read that.


----------



## Davenlr

Locals in Little Rock went out for 10 minutes. Sat 119 Tr 25 was at 0. Came back on at 75 and slowly climbed up to 98. Very strange goings on indeed.


----------



## TARDIS

hijump245 said:


> Don't worry they'll be there SOON!! :lol:
> 
> awesome avatar also!!


Thank you,

I am actually surprised to learn how many other Who fans are out there.


----------



## MichaelP

BackLasher said:


> Locals back up....But my air condition just went on the fritz....:lol: :lol: jk


The Gods hate you, obviously. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron

MichaelP said:


> LOL! I just happen to be listening to His Bobness when I read that.


I actually had _Blonde on Blonde_ playing earlier...which is why it was in my head.


----------



## bwaldron

TARDIS said:


> I am actually surprised to learn how many other Who fans are out there.


----------



## MichaelP

bwaldron said:


> I actually had _Blonde on Blonde_ playing earlier...which is why it was in my head.


I'm listening to a track from Modern Times right now.


----------



## gslater

TARDIS said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I am actually surprised to learn how many other Who fans are out there.


I though Tom Baker was the best Dr Who but the new series is pretty good too. Didn't care much for the guy they had on in the first season though.


----------



## loudo

henryld said:


> College football in general or just these 2 teams?


College football in general, to many wanta bees make the play very sloppy, refereeing is poor. Never could get into it because of that. I perfer to wait until the wanta bees get weeded out and make the pros as I perfer to watch pro games only. :nono2:


----------



## ChrisQ

Check out channel 570. 

Upcoming: Customer Care Broadcast 9/21-10/05
6:00a - 7:00a

...the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


----------



## MichaelP

I got started watching Tom Baker as Dr. Who on my local PBS station so he's my favorite also. But, as previously stated, I'm looking forward to Dr. Who on SciFi HD (just to keep things on topic).


----------



## browningt

OMG...I think my head may explode. These channels better light up soon. I am starting a new job in 3 weeks and have been off the last 3. I am so pathetic. I have been monitoring this post 18/7 (I do sleep). Someone please help my "lazy a$$, sitting-at-home-doing-nothing obsession!"

:uglyhamme


----------



## LameLefty

MichaelP said:


> I'm listening to a track from Modern Times right now.


Great - and I mean GREAT- album. :up:


----------



## lwilli201

ChrisQ said:


> Check out channel 570.
> 
> Upcoming: Customer Care Broadcast 9/21-10/05
> 6:00a - 7:00a
> 
> ...the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


We will not be able to see it. Not sure who that channel is targeted at. Could be CSR training. Who knows.


----------



## cygnusloop

ChrisQ said:


> Check out channel 570.
> 
> Upcoming: Customer Care Broadcast 9/21-10/05
> 6:00a - 7:00a
> 
> ...the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


Already posted. Discussion started here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99593


----------



## RadioCityMike

BackLasher said:


> Locals back up....But my air condition just went on the fritz....:lol: :lol: jk


It must be the B Band Converters interferring with the condensation unit. :eek2:


----------



## bwaldron

loudo said:


> College football in general, to many wanta bees make the play very sloppy, refereeing is poor. Never could get into it because of that. I perfer to wait until the wanta bees get weeded out and make the pros as I perfer to watch pro games only. :nono2:


There is some truth to that, in terms of level of play and officiating. However, with some exceptions (gameday at Lambeau, for example), nothing matches college ball for enthusiasm when experiencing it live -- especially in the SEC.


----------



## TARDIS

I bet this is what happened Wednesday night at D*

Supervisor: "okay flip the switch"

staff person: "okay I flipped it but nothing happened."

Supervisor: "try it again"

Staff Person: "I have been"

meanwhile accross the street, someone's garage door is opening and closing on the hood of some lady's car.

Supervisor: "Did we wire this switch correctly, it does not seem to be doing anything?"

Staff person "Yes I wired it myself"

Supervisor: "I didn't know you were qualified for that procedure"

Staff Person: "do not worry, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night."


----------



## Carbon

ChrisQ said:


> Check out channel 570.
> 
> Upcoming: Customer Care Broadcast 9/21-10/05
> 6:00a - 7:00a
> 
> ...the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


Info is:

Executive Broadcast. Suranyi, Filipak, Briwn and Olsen deliver the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


----------



## MichaelP

LameLefty said:


> Great - and I mean GREAT- album. :up:


Indeed!


----------



## gslater

bwaldron said:


> There is some truth to that, in terms of level of play and officiating. However, with some exceptions (gameday at Lambeau, for example), nothing matches college ball for enthusiasm when experiencing it live -- especially in the SEC.


I never got into college ball either but if Earl is hanging around somewhere I'd like him to know that I'll be at the game on 9/30 watching the Lions kick some Chicago Bears Butt!


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> I though Tom Baker was the best Dr Who but the new series is pretty good too. Didn't care much for the guy they had on in the first season though.


ahhh, good oh Tom Baker, Sarah Jane, K-9, Romana. . . I liked/enjoyed most of the doctors and some of the companions. My least favorite doctor was William Hartnell . . .

Those were the days on PBS.

Maybe they will upcovert them to HD someday. (Had to make this post relevant somehow).


----------



## skyviewmark1

ChrisQ said:


> Check out channel 570.
> 
> Upcoming: Customer Care Broadcast 9/21-10/05
> 6:00a - 7:00a
> 
> ...the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


570 is a waste of a channel. It's an in house channel for D* employees and dealers. I get it on my showroom unit. And so far nothing on it has given any info that is useful to anyone.


----------



## JLF

TARDIS said:


> Locals aren't on in Bangor, ME either. . . .
> 
> Wait . . . D* does not offer locals in my area. Nevermind.


Directv,

Please do NOT offer locals in the Bangor Maine market. 

As it is now I get ABC, NBC, Fox from LA/NY and the HDs from NY. (I also have an antenna/amp in the attic to get the locals as well)

If you offer locals in this market, I will lose these channels and will no longer get Fox in HD (Football in SD?).


----------



## BWELL316

TARDIS said:


> ahhh, good oh Tom Baker, Sarah Jane, K-9, Romana. . . I liked/enjoyed most of the doctors and some of the companions. My least favorite doctor was William Hartnell . . .
> 
> Those were the days on PBS.
> 
> Maybe they will upcovert them to HD someday. (Had to make this post relevant somehow).


2010 may be the HD season. Torchwood currently airs in hd on HDnet.


----------



## LameLefty

bwaldron said:


> nothing matches college ball for enthusiasm when experiencing it live -- especially in the SEC.


Amen, Brother! Surrounded by 107,000 of my closest friends in Neyland Stadium on an autumn afternoon is amazing. I missed exactly ONE home game in four years in Knoxville (it was only about 93,000 then :lol and I've been back many times since.


----------



## browningt

which one was Hartnell? the younger blonde guy after Baker?


----------



## Standtall29

ChrisQ said:


> Check out channel 570.
> 
> Upcoming: Customer Care Broadcast 9/21-10/05
> 6:00a - 7:00a
> 
> ...the latest information on the imminent HD rollout.


THE WORD IMMINENT MEANS: likely to occur at any moment;


----------



## ActiveHDdave

bwaldron said:


> There is some truth to that, in terms of level of play and officiating. However, with some exceptions (gameday at Lambeau, for example), nothing matches college ball for enthusiasm when experiencing it live -- especially in the SEC.


SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


----------



## smiddy

TARDIS said:


> Locals aren't on in Bangor, ME either. . . .
> 
> Wait . . . D* does not offer locals in my area. Nevermind.


Too close to the moose, eh?


----------



## TARDIS

JLF said:


> Directv,
> 
> Please do NOT offer locals in the Bangor Maine market.
> 
> As it is now I get ABC, NBC, Fox from LA/NY and the HDs from NY. (I also have an antenna/amp in the attic to get the locals as well)
> 
> If you offer locals in this market, I will lose these channels and will no longer get Fox in HD (Football in SD?).


I feel your pain. (I actually live in Holden, which is ten miles East of Bangor) If they offer locals I hope that it would HD locals. However, I know that is a pipedream. Channel 5 is thorn in my side. I have a 300 dollar attenna installed on my garage which is a two story garage and I still can't get their channel. However, according to channel five I reside in a grade A area: They are full of it. IN fact, my neighbors have the same issue with them.


----------



## FlyBono24

Rollercoaster!! of love... *say what?*
Rollercoaster.... ooh ooh ooh ooh!


----------



## bwaldron

LameLefty said:


> Amen, Brother! Surrounded by 107,000 of my closest friends in Neyland Stadium on an autumn afternoon is amazing. I missed exactly ONE home game in four years in Knoxville (it was only about 93,000 then :lol and I've been back many times since.


Yep, I was in grad school at UT and never missed a game...also get back whenever I can.


----------



## LameLefty

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


*cough* Medium 11 *cough*


----------



## gslater

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


You mean like the quality play of UofM? Not this year!


----------



## jriggy23

Tim Tebow say what


----------



## FlyBono24

So on _Arrested Development_ did they have a different actress playing "Marta" in each season or what?

I've noticed 2 different women (both beautiful, though) playing that role between the 1st and 2nd season...  One was Patricia Velasquez, and I can't remember the other one...


----------



## Ken984

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


You MUST be kidding? Big10 doesn't hold a candle to the SEC. 
GEAUX Tigers!


----------



## iamcasacnu

Should I be getting anything on 99 b, 103 a, or 103 b?????


----------



## bwaldron

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


All I can say is I've experienced both, and -- nothing against the Big 10 -- the SEC wins, in general, in terms of atmosphere and just how important football is to the populace. But the Big 10 is a close second in my book. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## jriggy23

:goodjob: :icon_hroc


Ken984 said:


> You MUST be kidding? Big10 doesn't hold a candle to the SEC.
> GEAUX Tigers!


well put Ken984
:goodjob: :icon_hroc


----------



## BackLasher

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!


----------



## jriggy23

:blackeye: :blackeye: A big ten team would not last a minute at Florida field or LSU.....

They would get slaughtered:blackeye: :blackeye:


----------



## TARDIS

browningt said:


> which one was Hartnell? the younger blonde guy after Baker?


He was the very first one. "The original you might say!" He was the doctor from 1963 to to 1966.

Peter Davidson was the fifth doctor. He was the blonde doctor that took Tom's place.


----------



## jriggy23

jriggy23 said:


> :blackeye: :blackeye: A big ten team would not last a minute at Florida field (Ben Hill Griffin Stadium) or LSU.....
> 
> They would get slaughtered:blackeye: :blackeye:


SEC #1


----------



## JLF

TARDIS said:


> I feel your pain. (I actually live in Holden, which is ten miles East of Bangor) If they offer locals I hope that it would HD locals. However, I know that is a pipedream. Channel 5 is thorn in my side. I have a 300 dollar attenna installed on my garage which is a two story garage and I still can't get their channel. However, according to channel five I reside in a grade A area: They are full of it. IN fact, my neighbors have the same issue with them.


Channel 5 is the one that I can actually get without an amp since there tower is in Dixmont (Along with PBS digital station). I believe the others are in Orrington. Fox (CH.22/7-2) is not available in HD, which is probably the one Directv would offer even if they did offer HD locals here.

You probably have one of those 'hills' in the way (Charleston hill is our problem).


----------



## TARDIS

BWELL316 said:


> 2010 may be the HD season. Tirchwod currently airs in hd on HDnet.


Yes, are you aware that there won't be a season in 2009. However, the BBC has confirmed that they will make three "Specials." Tenant (the current Doctor) has agreed to star in them. For the 2010 season, who knows who will be Doctor Who?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought this was the satellite anticipation thread. I didn't realize we were talking sports...


----------



## henryld

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


Texas OU in the Big 12!


----------



## SteveHas

this thread is toast now


----------



## jriggy23

good point, sorry


Are they on yet
:beatdeadhorse: :backtotop :icon_lol:


----------



## smiddy

HD for me, HD for me, HD for me, PLEASEEEEEEE!


----------



## byron

have everyone's signals on 103b leveled out? 4-5 days ago i had great signals 92+ on all transponders..... now almost all of them are 84-89 (i only have 2 transponders above 90). i have fantastic readings on 99/101/110/119.... i think i may have 3-4 transponders on all of those other sats that are below 90. not sure if i should be concerned or not.


----------



## Koyukon

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


big ten.....:lol: .............big ten.....:new_Eyecr ...........big ten.......:group:


----------



## gslater

TARDIS said:


> Yes, are you aware that there won't be a season in 2009. However, the BBC has confirmed that they will make three "Specials." Tenant (the current Doctor) has agreed to star in them. For the 2010 season, who knows who will be Doctor Who?


I'm assuming Torchwood is being upconverted. Do you happen to know how Dr Who is filmed? Wonder if it will benefit from upconverting or not.


----------



## bwaldron

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I thought this was the satellite anticipation thread. I didn't realize we were talking sports...


There's lots of HD sports to anticipate!


----------



## browningt

Thanks TARDIS,
Grew up watching Who on Sunday nights on PBS (KETC in St. Louis). Always liked the show but not a huge fan. Apparently Hartnell is the one i refer to as the "old Doctor or black/white Doctor." sorry i never took to him. Baker was always my favorite. Hey i am a pretty big sci-fi fan so should i be checking out the new show?


----------



## SteveHas

man but I do love this place


----------



## bwaldron

SteveHas said:


> this thread is toast now


_Now?_ 

Guess we need a new rumor.


----------



## TARDIS

JLF said:


> Channel 5 is the one that I can actually get without an amp since there tower is in Dixmont (Along with PBS digital station). I believe the others are in Orrington. Fox (CH.22/7-2) is not available in HD, which is probably the one Directv would offer even if they did offer HD locals here.
> 
> You probably have one of those 'hills' in the way (Charleston hill is our problem).


I can receive the HD broadcasts of NBC (2) and WVII (7). I have been granted waivers by Fox and WVII. I can get an okay analog version of five but forget PBS. It's all ghosts and shadows on a good day.

Apparently, Channel five does not believe that there are hills on the other side of Bangor.


----------



## bwaldron

byron said:


> have everyone's signals on 103b leveled out? 4-5 days ago i had great signals 92+ on all transponders..... now almost all of them are 84-89 (i only have 2 transponders above 90). i have fantastic readings on 99/101/110/119.... i think i may have 3-4 transponders on all of those other sats that are below 90. not sure if i should be concerned or not.


I wouldn't be.


----------



## henryld

bwaldron said:


> There's lots of HD sports to anticipate!


Sure is especially with all the RSNs comming.


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> I'm assuming Torchwood is being upconverted. Do you happen to know how Dr Who is filmed? Wonder if it will benefit from upconverting or not.


I am not sure how they film it. I will look into it and get back to you.


----------



## SteveHas

bwaldron said:


> _Now?_
> 
> Guess we need a new rumor.


so true

heres one
D* is run by Major league baseball
and is used for mind control


----------



## gslater

byron said:


> have everyone's signals on 103b leveled out? 4-5 days ago i had great signals 92+ on all transponders..... now almost all of them are 84-89 (i only have 2 transponders above 90). i have fantastic readings on 99/101/110/119.... i think i may have 3-4 transponders on all of those other sats that are below 90. not sure if i should be concerned or not.


I had much better signals on the odd transponders but they've levelled out somewhat. My odds are generally in the low to mid 90's now and my evens are mostly in the 80's but I'm not sure if this is accurate or just the h20-100 acting up. The reason I say this is that I thought there was a problem with the signal strength in some of the earlier CE's right after this last national release. It's also odd that my even transponders slowly rise.

Here are my odd transponder readings for 103b:

94 93 91 91 92 91 93 95

and here are my even transponder readings for 103b:

78 80 84 84 88 89 90 95


----------



## realracer2

gslater said:


> I'm assuming Torchwood is being upconverted. Do you happen to know how Dr Who is filmed? Wonder if it will benefit from upconverting or not.


Torchwood is shot in HD. Dr Who is being shot in 720 x 576 video, it is widescreen, but not HD.


----------



## LMUBill

ActiveHDdave said:


> SEC....not....Try the Big Ten


*cough* Appy State *cough* :hurah:

Maybe someday we will be able to see that glorious game on the Big Ten Network in HD.


----------



## Koyukon

SteveHas said:


> so true
> 
> heres one
> D* is run by Major league baseball
> and is used for mind control


well now we know why it cost so much and it didn't work when i was supposed to.


----------



## bwaldron

SteveHas said:


> D* is run by Major league baseball
> and is used for mind control


Well, if MLB is involved, we haven't much to worry about.

Now, the NFL, _they_ could do mind control properly.


----------



## chitowngator

bwaldron said:


> All I can say is I've experienced both, and -- nothing against the Big 10 -- the SEC wins, in general, in terms of atmosphere and just how important football is to the populace. But the Big 10 is a close second in my book. Just my opinion, of course.


After living in SEC-land for 20+ years, then moving to big 10 country for the last 5, I can assure you there's no comparison. In the south college football is a religion, in the midwest it's that thing you get out of the way on saturday before you do your yardwork.


----------



## glitch1999

According to the D* NFLST email, there are more games in HD this weekend.

FEATURED GAME
San Francisco 49ers @ Pittsburgh Steelers
1 PM(ET) Channel 707 - HD Channel 723 

Teams Playing at 1 PM (ET) Ch. HD Ch. 
Arizona Cardinals at Baltimore Ravens 704 -- 

Minnesota Vikings at Kansas City Chiefs 705 719 

Detroit Lions at Philadelphia Eagles 706 720 

San Francisco 49ers at Pittsburgh Steelers 707 723 

St. Louis Rams at Tampa Bay Buccaneers 708 724 

San Diego Chargers at Green Bay Packers 709 721 

Indianapolis Colts at Houston Texans 710 722 

Miami Dolphins at New York Jets 711 725 

Buffalo Bills at New England Patriots 712 726 

Teams Playing at 4 PM (ET) Ch. HD Ch. 
Cleveland Browns at Oakland Raiders 715 -- 

Cincinnati Bengals at Seattle Seahawks 713 721 

Jacksonville Jaguars at Denver Broncos 714 722 

New York Giants at Washington Redskins 716 719 

Carolina Panthers at Atlanta Falcons 717 720


----------



## TARDIS

browningt said:


> Thanks TARDIS,
> Grew up watching Who on Sunday nights on PBS (KETC in St. Louis). Always liked the show but not a huge fan. Apparently Hartnell is the one i refer to as the "old Doctor or black/white Doctor." sorry i never took to him. Baker was always my favorite. Hey i am a pretty big sci-fi fan so should i be checking out the new show?


Hartnell a.k.a. the "black and white one" is by far my least favorite (the second doctor, Patrick Troughton was filmed in black and white as well but unfortunately most of his stories were wiped. I think only 7 complete stories remain in existance from his era. Some of Hartnell's are gone as well. The BBC wiped them before they realized that there would be market for reruns)

I really enjoy the new show. The show is not as "campy" as the orginal (which is not bad thing). It also actually has a budget!! It's odd seeing good special effects on doctor who. I think you should give it a whirl. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## jaredy72

jriggy23 said:


> :goodjob: :icon_hroc
> 
> well put Ken984
> :goodjob: :icon_hroc


 Couldn't possibly agree more
LSU#1 Geaux Tigers:goodjob: :icon_hroc :listenup:


----------



## turbovr6

Mary Poppins just landed on my dish and she brought Annie with her. Annie started singing which sparked a tornado. Dorothy emerged from the tornado, clicked her heels, and now I have 100 HD channels, a kick ass umbrella, a dog named Sandy, and a pair of red shoes.


----------



## TARDIS

realracer2 said:


> Torchwood is shot in HD. Dr Who is being shot in 720 x 576 video, it is widescreen, but not HD.


Well thank you, saved me from having to do some research


----------



## gslater

TARDIS said:


> Well thank you, saved me from having to do some research


Dr Who could benefit some from upconverting then but not a lot. Won't compare to the PQ of Torchwood.


----------



## SteveHas

turbovr6 said:


> Mary Poppins just landed on my dish and she brought Annie with her. Annie started singing which sparked a tornado. Dorothy emerged from the tornado, clicked her heels, and now I have 100 HD channels, a kick ass umbrella, a dog named Sandy, and a pair of red shoes.


you win
:uglyhamme


----------



## JLF

turbovr6 said:


> Mary Poppins just landed on my dish and she brought Annie with her. Annie started singing which sparked a tornado. Dorothy emerged from the tornado, clicked her heels, and now I have 100 HD channels, a kick ass umbrella, a dog named Sandy, and a pair of red shoes.


:lol: :lol:

Can you send her up the Atlantic towards my area?


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> Dr Who could benefit some from upconverting then but not a lot. Won't compare to the PQ of Torchwood.


 I think the best part would be receiving the 5.1 DD signal. The slight improvement in the picture by upcoverting won't hurt my feelings either.


----------



## bwaldron

turbovr6 said:


> Mary Poppins just landed on my dish and she brought Annie with her. Annie started singing which sparked a tornado. Dorothy emerged from the tornado, clicked her heels, and now I have 100 HD channels, a kick ass umbrella, a dog named Sandy, and a pair of red shoes.


----------



## Koyukon

turbovr6 said:


> ......... and a pair of red shoes.


...and there smashing!


----------



## gslater

Hey now that Torchwood has come up I have a question. Is HdNet a DirecTV product or a separate network? And what will happen to some of the content like Battlestar Galactica and Torchwood once they are broadcast in HD on SciFi (or other networks for other programming). Do you think they'll be carried on both?


----------



## chitowngator

byron said:


> have everyone's signals on 103b leveled out? 4-5 days ago i had great signals 92+ on all transponders..... now almost all of them are 84-89 (i only have 2 transponders above 90). i have fantastic readings on 99/101/110/119.... i think i may have 3-4 transponders on all of those other sats that are below 90. not sure if i should be concerned or not.


Mine are fairly stable now, between 90 and 96... some of the TP's had dipped into the high 80's a few days ago, but seems rock solid now.


----------



## gslater

turbovr6 said:


> Mary Poppins just landed on my dish and she brought Annie with her. Annie started singing which sparked a tornado. Dorothy emerged from the tornado, clicked her heels, and now I have 100 HD channels, a kick ass umbrella, a dog named Sandy, and a pair of red shoes.


And then the dog crapped in the shoes, Annie put them on and shrieked, losing her voice. As she went running out the door she tripped over the umbrella and fell down the steps . . .


----------



## bwaldron

gslater said:


> Hey now that Torchwood has come up I have a question. Is HdNet a DirecTV product or a separate network? And what will happen to some of the content like Battlestar Galactica and Torchwood once they are broadcast in HD on SciFi (or other networks for other programming). Do you think they'll be carried on both?


HDNet is not exclusive to DirecTV. Don't know about the programming contracts.


----------



## MikeR

14 pages since 4:00???:grin: 


what rumors have I missed?


----------



## byron

bwaldron said:


> I wouldn't be.


hrmm. ok. i guess i'll just keep an eye on it.. seeing as how these sats are going to be much more sensitive to rain fade, i'd like it to be locked in as strong as possible on them.


----------



## TARDIS

gslater said:


> Hey now that Torchwood has come up I have a question. Is HdNet a DirecTV product or a separate network? And what will happen to some of the content like Battlestar Galactica and Torchwood once they are broadcast in HD on SciFi (or other networks for other programming). Do you think they'll be carried on both?


I believe the parent company of Sci-fi also owns HDNET or has some sort of affiliation with it. So I guess they can both have the shows as long as they want.

I am frustrated with BSG at the moment. I have been holding off not watching the show on Sci-fi in order to wait for it to come out on DVD. I have yet to see season three of the show and so far there has been no announcement of when it will be released. However, the BSG movie RAZOR which hasn't aired has already been announced for a release in December. Go figure. O-well, I know things are going well, if this is my biggest gripe!


----------



## bwaldron

gslater said:


> And then the dog crapped in the shoes, Annie put them on and shrieked, losing her voice. As she went running out the door she tripped over the umbrella and fell down the steps . . .


... and as she looked up, she saw the calendar read September 18th.


----------



## bwaldron

MikeR said:


> 14 pages since 4:00???:grin:
> 
> what rumors have I missed?


None. This is just a general therapy room at this point.

But feel free to start a new rumor


----------



## chitowngator

To bring this college football talk a little closer to being on topic, what are the odds that this is the last year we have to watch ESPN Gameplan in SD? After 6 years for shelling out $125+ for sub-par video quality for Gameplan, I'm about at my wits end watching that blurry crap blown up on a 50" plasma. 

So far this year the only game my beloved Gators have had in HD was against Tennessee (which I missed for being there in person... what a game!)... the other two and this week's have been in FD (fuzzy definition) it's horrible. I'm hoping D10 and D11 being available (by next season : ) send the message that HD is the only way to go.


----------



## gslater

TARDIS said:


> I believe the parent company of Sci-fi also owns HDNET or has some sort of affiliation with it. So I guess they can both have the shows as long as they want.
> 
> I am frustrated with BSG at the moment. I have been holding off not watching the show on Sci-fi in order to wait for it to come out on DVD. I have yet to see season three of the show and so far there has been no announcement of when it will be released. However, the BSG movie RAZOR which hasn't aired has already been announced for a release in December. Go figure. O-well, I know things are going well, if this is my biggest gripe!


I watched the first season of BSG but the timing was bad for me and I missed most of the second season. After being out of it, I decided not to keep up with it. Can't get into the new Flash Gordon series either. As for the network, I had always thought that NBC owned Sci Fi since shows like Heroes air on both during the week. Monday on NBC and then a Friday repeat on Sci Fi.


----------



## davring

chitowngator said:


> After living in SEC-land for 20+ years, then moving to big 10 country for the last 5, I can assure you there's no comparison. In the south college football is a religion, in the midwest it's that thing you get out of the way on saturday before you do your yardwork.


Nothing like being in the Swamp, definately a religion in the SEC.


----------



## TARDIS

MikeR said:


> 14 pages since 4:00???:grin:
> 
> what rumors have I missed?


We have been discussing sports, Doctor Who, locals going on and off air, and other unrelated stuff. A new rumor would be great!


----------



## bwaldron

chitowngator said:


> To bring this college football talk a little closer to being on topic, what are the odds that this is the last year we have to watch ESPN Gameplan in SD? After 6 years for shelling out $125+ for sub-par video quality for Gameplan, I'm about at my wits end watching that blurry crap blown up on a 50" plasma.
> 
> So far this year the only game my beloved Gators have had in HD was against Tennessee (which I missed for being there in person... what a game!)... the other two and this week's have been in FD (fuzzy definition) it's horrible. I'm hoping D10 and D11 being available (by next season : ) send the message that HD is the only way to go.


Well, my Vols would have looked better in SD. 

I don't know what plans the various content providers have for HD football next year. For example, I can't imagine Lincoln Financial upgrading soon, doesn't seem their style (but would love it if they did). Some of the other games produced by ESPN+ and ABC might be in HD. Hard to say. But I'd guess that if there were HD games to be shown, DirecTV would show them. Let's hope.


----------



## capegator

davring said:


> Nothing like being in the Swamp, definately a religion in the SEC.


Amen. Go Gators!


----------



## MikeR

bwaldron said:


> None. This is just a general therapy room at this point.
> 
> But feel free to start a new rumor


I need therapy. I feel like I've worked 8 12 hour shifts this last week. Please just get them on the air....all the drama, Annie breaking her leg, Earl moving on to be the John Deere forum super moderator, divorces over HD.....

I need a drink.


----------



## TARDIS

I hope everyone has a wonderful night and maybe SOON there will actually be new HD to discuss.


----------



## davring

TARDIS said:


> We have been discussing sports, Doctor Who, locals going on and off air, and other unrelated stuff. A new rumor would be great!


There is rumor of a large Chinese conglomerate looking to purchase DirecTV.


----------



## BudShark

capegator said:


> Amen. Go Gators!


+15 

(And if you don't know what 15 represents - you must be a PAC-10 fan and in denial!)


----------



## henryld

Damn Aggies!!!:nono2:


----------



## Peapod

chitowngator said:


> To bring this college football talk a little closer to being on topic, what are the odds that this is the last year we have to watch ESPN Gameplan in SD? After 6 years for shelling out $125+ for sub-par video quality for Gameplan, I'm about at my wits end watching that blurry crap blown up on a 50" plasma.


I would be surprised if ESPN gets all of those cameras upgraded by next season, though it's always fun to see "Work em Silly Gators!"


----------



## purtman

BudShark said:


> +15
> 
> (And if you don't know what 15 represents - you must be a PAC-10 fan and in denial!)


+15


----------



## znth

gslater said:


> Hey now that Torchwood has come up I have a question. Is HdNet a DirecTV product or a separate network? And what will happen to some of the content like Battlestar Galactica and Torchwood once they are broadcast in HD on SciFi (or other networks for other programming). Do you think they'll be carried on both?


Mark Cuban owns HDNet and HDNet Movies.


----------



## purtman

Dick Cheney said if the HD isn't up by tomorrow, he's taking Chase Carey quail hunting. :lol:


----------



## fl panthers

just in case nobody else noticed on channel 570 there is an upcoming announcement about the immanent hd rollout


----------



## purtman

they've had that on 570 for a while


----------



## BudShark

purtman said:


> Dick Cheney said if the HD isn't up by tomorrow, he's taking Chase Carey quail hunting. :lol:


BREAKING NEWS::::

President Bush declares DirecTV10s Mission Accomplished!

(And to think I'm a Republican!)...


----------



## fhedrick

henryld said:


> Damn Aggies!!!:nono2:


Damn Aggies or Franchione?


----------



## fl panthers

purtman said:


> they've had that on 570 for a while


no this one is new and from 9/21-10/5 or something like that


----------



## chitowngator

bwaldron said:


> Well, my Vols would have looked better in SD.
> 
> I don't know what plans the various content providers have for HD football next year. For example, I can't imagine Lincoln Financial upgrading soon, doesn't seem their style (but would love it if they did). Some of the other games produced by ESPN+ and ABC might be in HD. Hard to say. But I'd guess that if there were HD games to be shown, DirecTV would show them. Let's hope.


It's Lincoln Financial that worries me the most... I was hoping when they took over JP Sports they might chip in for some new cameras, or at least clean the lenses off. So much for that. On one hand I'm thankful for being able to not miss any Gator games, and also being able to watch other SEC games... but for that money, I want at least clean, sharp SD if not HD.

As for UF-UT, that is by far my favorite game to go to in person... been to Neyland twice, and seen that game at The Swamp 6 or 7 times... UT fans are always great to party with.


----------



## purtman

BudShark said:


> BREAKING NEWS::::
> 
> President Bush declares DirecTV10s Mission Accomplished!
> 
> (And to think I'm a Republican!)...


Oh, no! How many more years before they roll out? :lol:


----------



## Paul A

purtman said:


> Dick Cheney said if the HD isn't up by tomorrow, he's taking Chase Carey quail hunting. :lol:


May the farce be with you, Darth Vader


----------



## henryld

fhedrick said:


> Damn Aggies or Franchione?


Very valid point. If he had not beat Texas last year he might be gone now.


----------



## Paul A

BudShark said:


> BREAKING NEWS::::
> 
> President Bush declares DirecTV10s Mission Accomplished!
> 
> (And to think I'm a Republican!)...


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.

And I voted for him.

Lord, I apoligize, I'll go back to topic :backtotop


----------



## Vid58

I give up. Tell me it's when were live.


----------



## davring

chitowngator said:


> It's Lincoln Financial that worries me the most... I was hoping when they took over JP Sports they might chip in for some new cameras, or at least clean the lenses off. So much for that. On one hand I'm thankful for being able to not miss any Gator games, and also being able to watch other SEC games... but for that money, I want at least clean, sharp SD if not HD.
> 
> As for UF-UT, that is by far my favorite game to go to in person... been to Neyland twice, and seen that game at The Swamp 6 or 7 times... UT fans are always great to party with.


The UT fans were not very happy in Gainesville last weekend, but yes they are fun fans to be around. Lincoln Financial must have bought JP's equipment


----------



## loudo

fl panthers said:


> just in case nobody else noticed on channel 570 there is an upcoming announcement about the immanent hd rollout


It has been blacked out for consumers.


----------



## gslater

purtman said:


> Dick Cheney said if the HD isn't up by tomorrow, he's taking Chase Carey quail hunting. :lol:


I'm not too worried about Chase Carey but what if he hits D10 by mistake!


----------



## HD30TV

Ok, just got the dish up and aimed (mid-to-high 90s mostly across the board, most importantly on 103b)... now I can officially be giddy about when DirecTV decides to give us the new HD channels!!


----------



## fl panthers

loudo said:


> It has been blacked out for consumers.


yes i know but if it is for what or how to tell us something and it runs through 10/5 what is that saying about when we may see this crap


----------



## fhedrick

henryld said:


> Very valid point. If he had not beat Texas last year he might be gone now.


He ought to be gone after this.


----------



## henryld

gslater said:


> I'm not too worried about Chase Carey but what if he hits D10 by mistake!


Too long a shot with a scatter gun & birdshot.


----------



## Paul A

gslater said:


> I'm not too worried about Chase Carey but what if he hits D10 by mistake!


+1 :lol: :lol:


----------



## jpercia

Ironically this thread is more entertaining than most of the channels that will be in HD when the first set finally goes live. I can see the thread now. I want my HD anticipation thread back.


----------



## henryld

znth said:


> Mark Cuban owns HDNet and HDNet Movies.


As well as the Dallas Mavs and a BIG HD advocate.


----------



## BudShark

jpercia said:


> Ironically this thread is more entertaining than most of the channels that will be in HD when the first set finally goes live. I can see the thread now. I want my HD anticipation thread back.


You know... if you set your screen resolution to anything greater than 1280x720 this thread will be in HD! 

Of course, you could set it to 1280x1080 and then complain that DBSTalk.com is HD-LITE!


----------



## iamcasacnu

Well why we are on the sports.....


GO HOKIES!!


----------



## rrrick8

henryld said:


> As well as the Dallas Mavs and a BIG HD advocate.


But can he dance?


----------



## bwaldron

BudShark said:


> You know... if you set your screen resolution to anything greater than 1280x720 this thread will be in HD!
> 
> Of course, you could set it to 1280x1080 and then complain that DBSTalk.com is HD-LITE!


:lol:


----------



## henryld

rrrick8 said:


> But can he dance?
> 
> We shall see!!:hurah:


----------



## HD30TV

Don't mean to derail here, but where can I find a list of the initial HD rollout by DirecTV? I know the BigTenNetwork is one, but can't remember most of the rest.


----------



## BudShark

HD30TV said:


> Don't mean to derail here, but where can I find a list of the initial HD rollout by DirecTV? I know the BigTenNetwork is one, but can't remember most of the rest.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


----------



## HD30TV

BudShark said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87235


Thanks BudShark.


----------



## Med 28

pretty quiet night. nothing goin happen for awhile?


----------



## HD30TV

Med 28 said:


> pretty quiet night. nothing goin happen for awhile?


I know... finally get my dish up, and aimed... and no excitement in this thread. Figures. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron

HD30TV said:


> I know... finally get my dish up, and aimed... and no excitement in this thread. Figures. :lol:


Hey, people gotta get their sleep, so they can get up at 6AM (EST) to see whether the new channels are up.


----------



## Med 28

yea this site is what keeps me from getting bored intill new HD


----------



## Dr. Booda

jpercia said:


> Ironically this thread is more entertaining than most of the channels that will be in HD when the first set finally goes live. I can see the thread now. I want my HD anticipation thread back.


+1

Yesterday's entertainment (ranting) in this thread was on par with TWC hurricane coverage. "Yes, I'm on the Florida coast, in 10 feet of water, and experiencing 125 mph winds. I had better go inside soon&#8230;"


----------



## leww37334

fl panthers said:


> just in case nobody else noticed on channel 570 there is an upcoming announcement about the immanent hd rollout


Is "immanent" better than soon?


----------



## Alan Gordon

TARDIS said:


> I believe the parent company of Sci-fi also owns HDNET or has some sort of affiliation with it. So I guess they can both have the shows as long as they want.


Sci-Fi has no relation with HDNet.

Universal (NBC, USA, UniversalHD, etc...) owns Sci-Fi... so I suspect that UniversalHD may keep airing BSG reruns since it's their channel as well.

Mark Cuban owns HDNet, and bought the rights to air the HD versions of "Torchwood". Sci-Fi does not air "Torchwood" at all... BBC America does.

"Enterprise" may be the question you should ask as I believe Cuban has the rights to the HD broadcasts... and Sci-Fi only has the rights for the SD airings. To my knowledge, that's the only thing Sci-Fi and HDNet both air...

~Alan


----------



## Lord Vader

Paul A said:


> May the farce be with you, Darth Vader


*Watch it.*


----------



## gresmi

leww37334 said:


> Is "immanent" better than soon?


It's worse, haven't you heard "To immanentize the eschaton"? Hmmm. maybe the Illuminati control D*


----------



## RadioCityMike

davring said:


> There is rumor of a large Chinese conglomerate looking to purchase DirecTV.


After 30 minutes you are ready for more HD?????????


----------



## gslater

Alan Gordon said:


> Sci-Fi has no relation with HDNet.
> 
> Universal (NBC, USA, UniversalHD, etc...) owns Sci-Fi... so I suspect that UniversalHD may keep airing BSG reruns since it's their channel as well.
> 
> Mark Cuban owns HDNet, and bought the rights to air the HD versions of "Torchwood". Sci-Fi does not air "Torchwood" at all... BBC America does.
> 
> "Enterprise" may be the question you should ask as I believe Cuban has the rights to the HD broadcasts... and Sci-Fi only has the rights for the SD airings. To my knowledge, that's the only thing Sci-Fi and HDNet both air...
> 
> ~Alan


Thanks for clearing that up. It's getting late. Me thinks it's time to take a break.


----------



## Lord Vader

I was just told by a DirecTV CSR that the boloflactor overloaded the hypernator drive on the turboencabulator and caused the spurving bearings to misalign. As soon as they write a python script and upload to the moxi eprom and reflash the entire OS then the girdle spring should be able to fix the problem unless a piece of space junk blocks the second and seventh info packet from the data stream. Sounds like they might get it fixed yet today. My experience with turboencabulators has been mostly positive.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Who needs HD? I'm sitting in Philly watching the Phils play on ch. 732 - Game Mix.

(We can't get Phils games in Philly on D*)

If you haven''t seen game mix, each game is very small.


----------



## jriggy23

Lord Vader said:


> I was just told by a DirecTV CSR that the boloflactor overloaded the hypernator drive on the turboencabulator and caused the spurving bearings to misalign. As soon as they write a python script and upload to the moxi eprom and reflash the entire OS then the girdle spring should be able to fix the problem unless a piece of space junk blocks the second and seventh info packet from the data stream. Sounds like they might get it fixed yet today. My experience with turboencabulators has been mostly positive.


:rotfl: :rotfl: me and the wife laughin our a^% off


----------



## chitowngator

RadioCityMike said:


> After 30 minutes you are ready for more HD?????????


Bonus! Now featuring 50% more lead in your HD signal!!


----------



## jriggy23

:beatdeadhorse: are we there yet :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## loudo

fl panthers said:


> yes i know but if it is for what or how to tell us something and it runs through 10/5 what is that saying about when we may see this crap


The channel is private for dealers and D* people.


----------



## techrep

TARDIS said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I am actually surprised to learn how many other Who fans are out there.


The DR. rocks and I miss Rose. I look forward to seeing it in HD (well, it will be close to HD)


----------



## Sirshagg

BudShark said:


> BREAKING NEWS::::
> 
> President Bush declares DirecTV10s Mission Accomplished!
> 
> (And to think I'm a Republican!)...


Oh Poooo!!!!
It's gonna be 5 years before we get new HD


----------



## ToddD

Sirshagg said:


> Oh Poooo!!!!
> It's gonna be 5 years before we get new HD


I thought you said it was going to be SOON


----------



## dale_holley

jriggy23 said:


> :beatdeadhorse: are we there yet :beatdeadhorse:


:lol: beat that horse! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## ShiningBengal

chitowngator said:


> Mine are fairly stable now, between 90 and 96... some of the TP's had dipped into the high 80's a few days ago, but seems rock solid now.


10 of 16 of my transponders are 95, one is 94, three are 96 and one is 97. They have somewhat evened out over the past week or so. I used to have some in the mid-eighties and a few as high as 99.


----------



## EaglePC

Eaglepc Back I Apoligize To Earl B And To All For Being A A**o
I Promise To Be Good Now!!!


----------



## sadude39

EaglePC said:


> Eaglepc Back I Apoligize To Earl B And To All For Being A A**o
> I Promise To Be Good Now!!!


Welcome back, EaglePC....we've missed you.


----------



## RadioCityMike

EaglePC said:


> Eaglepc Back I Apoligize To Earl B And To All For Being A A**o
> I Promise To Be Good Now!!!


Welcome back, Eagle. Everyone has been asking about you. Where have you been. Were you responsible for the launch problems??? :nono2:


----------



## bnash972

More HD, More HD, More HD. I'm enjoying TAMU getting the tar kicked out of them by a carppy MIA team in glorious 720p. I love seeing the sweat fly off of McGee when he gets sacked.

Bye Bye Fran! :wave:


----------



## GP_23

Lord Vader said:


> I was just told by a DirecTV CSR that the boloflactor overloaded the hypernator drive on the turboencabulator and caused the spurving bearings to misalign. As soon as they write a python script and upload to the moxi eprom and reflash the entire OS then the girdle spring should be able to fix the problem unless a piece of space junk blocks the second and seventh info packet from the data stream. Sounds like they might get it fixed yet today. My experience with turboencabulators has been mostly positive.


I saw the exact same post at avs yesterday when dbstalk was down...hmmm


----------



## techrep

chitowngator said:


> To bring this college football talk a little closer to being on topic, what are the odds that this is the last year we have to watch ESPN Gameplan in SD? After 6 years for shelling out $125+ for sub-par video quality for Gameplan, I'm about at my wits end watching that blurry crap blown up on a 50" plasma.
> 
> So far this year the only game my beloved Gators have had in HD was against Tennessee (which I missed for being there in person... what a game!)... the other two and this week's have been in FD (fuzzy definition) it's horrible. I'm hoping D10 and D11 being available (by next season : ) send the message that HD is the only way to go.


:crying_sa

Thank goodness I didn't see that in HD.


----------



## HD30TV

I believe I remember reading something on here that sometime tomorrow was a possibility to see some new HD channels... is that at all still a possibility or are we most likely waiting for next week now?


----------



## B-Town Blues

HD30TV said:


> I believe I remember reading something on here that sometime tomorrow was a possibility to see some new HD channels... is that at all still a possibility or are we most likely waiting for next week now?


The rumor mill says 6:00 am Friday. But then again, what else is a rumor mill supposed to do but generate a possibility.


----------



## techrep

Dr. Booda said:


> +1
> 
> Yesterday's entertainment (ranting) in this thread was on par with TWC hurricane coverage. "Yes, I'm on the Florida coast, in 10 feet of water, and experiencing 125 mph winds. I had better go inside soon&#8230;"


Sounds like a good time to tweak that dish in anticipation of D10 going live.


----------



## jcurrier31

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Who needs HD? I'm sitting in Philly watching the Phils play on ch. 732 - Game Mix.
> 
> (We can't get Phils games in Philly on D*)
> 
> If you haven''t seen game mix, each game is very small.


If I had to guess, I would say that HD is reserved for only the Yankees and the Red Sox because ESPN and the rest of the networks believe that they are the only teams people care about.

Did I mention I hate the Yankees and the Sox!!


----------



## bwaldron

jcurrier31 said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that HD is reserved for only the Yankees and the Red Sox because ESPN and the rest of the networks believe that they are the only teams people care about.
> 
> Did I mention I hate the Yankees and the Sox!!


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HD30TV

jcurrier31 said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that HD is reserved for only the Yankees and the Red Sox because ESPN and the rest of the networks believe that they are the only teams people care about.
> 
> Did I mention I hate the Yankees and the Sox!!


GO CUBS!!! :grin:


----------



## fhedrick

bnash972 said:


> More HD, More HD, More HD. I'm enjoying TAMU getting the tar kicked out of them by a carppy MIA team in glorious 720p. I love seeing the sweat fly off of McGee when he gets sacked.
> 
> Bye Bye Fran! :wave:


We can only hope!


----------



## techrep

EaglePC said:


> Eaglepc Back I Apoligize To Earl B And To All For Being A A**o
> I Promise To Be Good Now!!!


Rumor is that you were at the emmys and hooked up with Paris.


----------



## j.r.braswell

bwaldron said:


> Thanks for sharing.


GO YANKEES!!! CATCH THEM SOX!!!


----------



## Sirshagg

techrep said:


> Rumor is that you were at the emmys and hooked up with Paris.


and have been in the hospital getting treatment ever since.


----------



## bwaldron

j.r.braswell said:


> GO YANKEES!!! CATCH THEM SOX!!!


And thanks to you, too.


----------



## davring

techrep said:


> Rumor is that you were at the emmys and hooked up with Paris.


Eagle, you dog, you know she has a thing for feathers


----------



## DCSholtis

Sirshagg said:


> and have been in the hospital getting treatment ever since.


For heart or penecilin treatments? :lol:


----------



## techrep

Sirshagg said:


> and have been in the hospital getting treatment ever since.


O was that Britny? Maybe it was both.


----------



## Marvin

B-Town Blues said:


> The rumor mill says 6:00 am Friday. But then again, what else is a rumor mill supposed to do but generate a possibility.


Im off tomorrow and Im debating whether or not to get up at 5:55 or not.

Currently leaning towards no, I probably need the sleep.


----------



## davring

We should be nice to old Eagle, he is a protected species after all


----------



## rrrick8

davring said:


> We should be nice to old Eagle, he is a protected species after all


Not any more.

He had a brief vacation. He'll be alright.


----------



## S1nned

Marvin said:


> Im off tomorrow and Im debating whether or not to get up at 5:55 or not.
> 
> Currently leaning towards no, I probably need the sleep.


Even if it's on, what would there be to watch?
Giada's not on until 10:30 (PDT)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/d?id=396827826


----------



## purtman

bwaldron said:


> And thanks to you, too.


Don't feel bad. The Sox didn't lose any more ground today. :lol:


----------



## rrrick8

Can anyone get 498 now? 

499 is back to Failure Channel and it says go to 498 for news. But I can't get to 498 "Not Available".

I was gone earlier today when this was up and running, so I missed it then.


----------



## davring

498 N/A


----------



## bwaldron

purtman said:


> Don't feel bad. The Sox didn't lose any more ground today. :lol:


----------



## timmac

Here is a stupid question. I believe 247 is suppose to be in HD. I can't receive it because I already receive it on channel 17 as one of my locals. So are they going to be adding an HD local or are they going to leave Atlanta out of that channel.


----------



## Marvin

S1nned said:


> Even if it's on, what would there be to watch?
> Giada's not on until 10:30 (PDT)
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/d?id=396827826


Good Eats is on the HD channel at 10 am east, its dreaded Paid Programming til 9 otherwise.


----------



## glitch1999

rrrick8 said:


> Can anyone get 498 now?
> 
> 499 is back to Failure Channel and it says go to 498 for news. But I can't get to 498 "Not Available".
> 
> I was gone earlier today when this was up and running, so I missed it then.


Negitvie on the four-nine-eight.


----------



## bwaldron

S1nned said:


> Even if it's on, what would there be to watch?
> Giada's not on until 10:30 (PDT)
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/d?id=396827826


Not even then...that's the SD channel schedule. The HD channel is different.


----------



## Marvin

timmac said:


> Here is a stupid question. I believe 247 is suppose to be in HD. I can't receive it because I already receive it on channel 17 as one of my locals. So are they going to be adding an HD local or are they going to leave Atlanta out of that channel.


I thought that the local channel and TBS were going to be 2 seperate things soon..


----------



## davring

I beleive TBS Atlanta local is now different from the Sat/cable broadcast. I read this a few weeks back.


----------



## timmac

TBS and local may be different but i get blacked out of 247.


----------



## ivoaraujo

I have a question. Watching CSI this evening and all of a sudden a red light appeared on my HR20-700. Then shut off. 2 minutes later went on again and was on for about 3 minutes. Any indication this might be HD related? What is it?


----------



## RoundRockJohn

ivoaraujo said:


> I have a question. Watching CSI this evening and all of a sudden a red light appeared on my HR20-700. Then shut off. 2 minutes later went on again and was on for about 3 minutes. Any indication this might be HD related? What is it?


The red light means the phone line is in use.


----------



## glitch1999

ivoaraujo said:


> I have a question. Watching CSI this evening and all of a sudden a red light appeared on my HR20-700. Then shut off. 2 minutes later went on again and was on for about 3 minutes. Any indication this might be HD related? What is it?


red light is the hr20 "phoning home". Don't know why it shut off though.


----------



## lwilli201

timmac said:


> TBS and local may be different but i get blacked out of 247.


Do you get Turner South. The game may be on that channel.


----------



## techrep

ivoaraujo said:


> I have a question. Watching CSI this evening and all of a sudden a red light appeared on my HR20-700. Then shut off. 2 minutes later went on again and was on for about 3 minutes. Any indication this might be HD related? What is it?


Either a service data down load or guide data.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Horny LED


----------



## betterdan

ivoaraujo said:


> I have a question. Watching CSI this evening and all of a sudden a red light appeared on my HR20-700. Then shut off. 2 minutes later went on again and was on for about 3 minutes. Any indication this might be HD related? What is it?


It means some hookers are available in your area. :grin:
Probably not in HD though.


----------



## Paul A

Give me an H


----------



## EaglePC

Give me an D


----------



## Paul A

Whats that Spell?


----------



## jdvzwia

It spells "dorks" cause thats what you guys are.....lol


----------



## glitch1999

Paul A said:


> Whats that Spell?


HD?

I'm as confused as D* 

What does that mean? :lol:


----------



## ChrisPC

glitch1999 said:


> HD?
> 
> I'm as confused as D*
> 
> What does that mean? :lol:


DirecTV. E* means Echostar, which is Dish Network.


----------



## Paul A

jdvzwia said:


> It spells "dorks" cause thats what you guys are.....lol


uh, well I'm bored.

What do you want to do now?

PS it spells Cowbell which I need more of to cure my fever for HD

More Cowbell please


----------



## Paul A

T-Minus Soon:00M:00S

Heard any good rumors when they are gonna light er' up?

Tomorrow? What's the chance?


----------



## geoliquid

Why aren't you guys watching the new hd? I just got off the phone with a CSR (called to verify my sisters install for tomorrow) and according to the CSR, all the new HD launched yesterday! :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol: 
I didn't even try to correct her. didn't want her to accidently erase the order. :sure: How could she not know it didn't launch? :nono:


----------



## cygnusloop

Paul A said:


> More Cowbell please


Here ya go.


----------



## Paul A

geoliquid said:


> Why aren't you guys watching the new hd? I just got off the phone with a CSR (called to verify my sisters install for tomorrow) and according to the CSR, all the new HD launched yesterday! :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol:
> I didn't even try to correct her. didn't want her to accidently erase the order. :sure: How could she not know it didn't launch? :nono:


Did you use the secret backdoor passcode to activate them?


----------



## Paul A

cygnusloop said:


> Here ya go.


Excellent, now that's a cowbell!


----------



## radinator

I just went to DirecTV's HD webpage, and saw the attached image. I believe the details are already known, just nice to see DirecTV communicating more details about the rollout no matter how small. I, along with the millions that brought down DBSTalk  , can't wait for more HD!


----------



## jdvzwia

This is sad...a four day weekend. Would have been a great time to test run the new hd....but i aint hate'n


----------



## mrrydogg

radinator said:


> I just went to DirecTV's HD webpage, and saw the attached image. I believe the details are already known, just nice to see DirecTV communicating more details about the rollout no matter how small. I, along with the millions that brought down DBSTalk  , can't wait for more HD!


Hmmmm...that actually _is_ new. Wasn't there earlier today.

Interesting.....HD by the weekend baby!!!!


----------



## MichaelP

geoliquid said:


> Why aren't you guys watching the new hd? I just got off the phone with a CSR (called to verify my sisters install for tomorrow) and according to the CSR, all the new HD launched yesterday! :hurah: :hurah: :lol: :lol:
> I didn't even try to correct her. didn't want her to accidently erase the order. :sure: How could she not know it didn't launch? :nono:


You must have talked to the same CSR I talked to earlier. She was very insistent that the new channels (7 of them) had already launched. I didn't have the heart to tell her.


----------



## Baldmaga

MichaelP said:


> You must have talked to the same CSR I talked to earlier. She was very insistent that the new channels (7 of them) had already launched. I didn't have the heart to tell her.


Which ones launched? :lol:


----------



## Alan Gordon

timmac said:


> TBS and local may be different but i get blacked out of 247.


I believe that you will have access to the national version of TBS after October 1st, as that is the date when WTBS becomes WPCH-TV.

~Alan


----------



## techrep

Baldmaga said:


> Which ones launched? :lol:


The ones all ready there.


----------



## MichaelP

Baldmaga said:


> Which ones launched? :lol:


A&E and Animal Planet for sure. She was adamant there were 7 of them that went live. :sure:

Just to be clear, I'm not ragging on the CSR. She was not intentionally telling me wrong information. She really was trying to help me, and she did help me. I've got a service call set up for Saturday to have my dish realigned.


----------



## Lord Vader

jcurrier31 said:


> If I had to guess, I would say that HD is reserved for only the Yankees and the Red Sox because ESPN and the rest of the networks believe that they are the only teams people care about.
> 
> Did I mention I hate the Yankees and the Sox!!


Let's see...

Last Friday ESPN broadcasts Yankees @ Red Sox as a national game.
The next day, FOX broadcasts Yankees @ Red Sox as the ONLY Saturday national game of the day.
Sunday night ESPN broadcasts Yankees @ Red Sox.

I hate the Cubs but would have much rather watched them host their bitter rivals, the St. Louis Cardinals. But nooooooo! The Eastern Seaboard Propaganda Network thinks we all want to see the Yankees (and Red Sox).


----------



## Lord Vader

techrep said:


> Rumor is that you were at the emmys and hooked up with Paris.


I thought Eagle hooked up with Ryan Seacrest. :eek2:


----------



## Groundhog45

499 is back to being the B-band failure Channel and directing you to 498. Nothing there yet, though.


----------



## mwg47x

purtman said:


> Dick Cheney said if the HD isn't up by tomorrow, he's taking Chase Carey quail hunting. :lol:


Well, I would rather going hunting with Dick Cheney than go driving with Ted Kennedy.


----------



## Lord Vader

mwg47x said:


> Well, I would rather going hunting with Dick Cheney than go driving with Ted Kennedy.


I bet Mary Jo Kopechne would agree.


----------



## techrep

Lord Vader said:


> I thought Eagle hooked up with Ryan Seacrest. :eek2:


Ya, it ended up as a tag team in HD.:lol:


----------



## steveken

Lord Vader said:


> I thought Eagle hooked up with Ryan Seacrest. :eek2:


"SEACREST OUT!"

Sorry, one of my most favoritist lines in the whole world from My Name is Earl. "Oh Jasquito" (or whatever she says) is the second.


----------



## drisner

Lord Vader said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Last Friday ESPN broadcasts Yankees @ Red Sox as a national game.
> The next day, FOX broadcasts Yankees @ Red Sox as the ONLY Saturday national game of the day.
> Sunday night ESPN broadcasts Yankees @ Red Sox.


FOX had the Dodgers game here on the west coast.
It was definitly FOX's coverage & not local which is usually on a different channel and has the great Vin Scully doing the announcing.


----------



## Lord Vader

The Dodgers game may have been local, but the Yankees game was the only official national game of the day. Figures.


----------



## garoo

Just got home...drove over 500 miles today and when I get home to check this thread i find no news on the status of D10....


----------



## garoo

just checked my signals on 103b since i was out of town and man they are all kinda low in the low 70s....:eek2: :nono2:


----------



## Lord Vader

Increased interference due to the approaching autumnal equinox.


----------



## garoo

Lord Vader said:


> Increased interference due to the approaching autumnal equinox.


it's night time


----------



## rkjg24

Lord Vader said:


> Increased interference due to the approaching autumnal equinox.


No, no, you have it all wrong...

The _Enterprise_ is in orbit, using it.


----------



## Paul A

garoo said:


> it's night time


The interference is from aliens obviously trying to sneak up to steal D10. Its security night light should illuminate any second and scare away those buggers.


----------



## Rankor

I bet they are waiting for this thread to reach 10,000 posts before turning on D10. :lol:


----------



## setiamon

Just thought since the Forums are pretty dead tonight that I'd post what rumors I've Heard

I'v heard 6 Am this morning(21st) we will get the new HD chans (or at least they are aiming for that) and I've also heard Sunday.

Anyone know anymore rumors then thous two?


again these are rumours.things i've heard people say.since today the forums are pretty much dead


----------



## Dusty

Anyone noticed channel 498 disappeared? Channel 499 is now listsed as "B-Band Converter Failure Channel".

I noticed this a couple of hours ago. I hope it is a good omen.


----------



## SatNoob

I heard Kevin Bacon tell Burt Reynolds that the HD channels will be up soon.


----------



## Paul A

setiamon said:


> Just thought since the Forums are pretty dead tonight that I'd post what rumors I've Heard
> 
> I'v heard 6 Am this morning(21st) we will get the new HD chans (or at least they are aiming for that) and I've also heard Sunday.
> 
> Anyone know anymore rumors then thous two?
> 
> again these are rumours.things i've heard people say.since today the forums are pretty much dead


Well I've been there for all the ones in the past.

As far as the future ones I've heard:

Friday (my bet)
Sometime in September
Soon
5:42PM
October (no nickels for you)
and...
It's already on (mission accomplished)

I hope that narrows it down.


----------



## Dusty

setiamon said:


> Just thought since the Forums are pretty dead tonight that I'd post what rumors I've Heard
> 
> I'v heard 6 Am this morning(21st) we will get the new HD chans (or at least they are aiming for that) and I've also heard Sunday.
> 
> Anyone know anymore rumors then thous two?
> 
> again these are rumours.things i've heard people say.since today the forums are pretty much dead


A few of us sacrificed some sleep hours yesterday. It' s probably natural the Forum is quiet now. I'm going to bed early myself. It is what it is. I'll check on it in the morning. Good night!


----------



## Paul A

Rankor said:


> I bet they are waiting for this thread to reach 10,000 posts before turning on D10. :lol:


Ya, D* will change its name to D10K


----------



## HD30TV

I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since just before 8p CST last night, and 498 has been "not available" in those 5 hours since.

Have had 499 all along though; started out as BBC Test channel and converted over to BBC Failure channel about 3-3.5 hours ago.


----------



## dkgator

I was told the 21st on Wed by a CSR so I am sure it will happen today. :lol:


----------



## keithw1975

I have kinda lost what little interest I had. It was fun for a weeks or so waiting for the channels to come on but after that it just got boring.  

Since D* still says that it will be sometime before October it would have to be soon since there is only about a week left.


----------



## Paul A

HD30TV said:


> I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since just before 8p CST last night, and 498 has been "not available" in those 5 hours since.
> 
> Have had 499 all along though; started out as BBC Test channel and converted over to BBC Failure channel about 3-3.5 hours ago.


ditto


----------



## taylorhively

Any clue what some of the new channel numbers will be? Obviously they won't be between 70-100. Do you think they'll re-number some of those existing HD channels?
Just curious what to look for in the guide for new channels. What channel number range might they be, or will they be intermixed in to the existing ones (like CNN HD may be near 202/204.)
I guess I'll just pull up the "HDTV channels" category on the guide.

Thanks.


----------



## Tone-Loc

taylorhively said:


> Any clue what some of the new channel numbers will be? Obviously they won't be between 70-100. Do you think they'll re-number some of those existing HD channels?
> Just curious what to look for in the guide for new channels. What channel number range might they be, or will they be intermixed in to the existing ones (like CNN HD may be near 202/204.)
> I guess I'll just pull up the "HDTV channels" category on the guide.
> 
> Thanks.


September 2007
A&E *265
Big Ten Network HD *220
Cartoon Network *296
Cinemax HD East *512
Cinemax HD West *514
CNN HD *202
Discovery HD Theater 76
ESPN HD 72, *206
ESPN2 HD 73, *209
Food Network HD *231-1
FSN New York HD *624
The Golf Channel HD (shared with Versus HD) *604
HBO HD East 70, 509, *501
HBO HD West *504
HDNet 79
HDNet Movies 78
HGTV-HD *229-1
The History Channel HD *269
Madison Square Garden HD *621
MHD (HD only) *332
The Movie Channel HD *544
NFL Network HD *212
National Geographic Channel HD *276
Showtime HD 71, 543, *537
Showtime HD West *540
Smithsonian Channel HD (HD only) *267
Starz Comedy HD *519
Starz HD East *520
Starz Edge HD *522
Starz Kids & Family HD *518
Starz HD West *521
TBS in HD *247
TNT HD 75, *245
Universal HD 74
Versus HD (shared with The Golf Channel HD) *604
The Weather Channel HD *362


----------



## Paul A

Maybe we could all simultaneuosly use our computer mice to ask the Ouija board what it thinks the launch date will be?

Earlier I asked it if the launch was tomorrow and my cursor moved, on its own, to the "yes" answer. I think that's pretty solid.


----------



## Cyrus

taylorhively said:


> Any clue what some of the new channel numbers will be? Obviously they won't be between 70-100. Do you think they'll re-number some of those existing HD channels?
> Just curious what to look for in the guide for new channels. What channel number range might they be, or will they be intermixed in to the existing ones (like CNN HD may be near 202/204.)
> I guess I'll just pull up the "HDTV channels" category on the guide.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe for the most part they will have the same channel number as their SD counterparts, similar to the local channels. So CNN-HD will be 202 and SciFi-HD will be 244, etc. That is why they are adding the "Ability to hide SD channels if duplicate HD channel with same number exists" feature to HR20. That way you can get rid of the duplicate SD channels in the guide.


----------



## DIRECTVFREAK101

Paul A said:


> Maybe we could all simultaneuosly use our computer mice to ask the Ouija board what it thinks the launch date will be?
> 
> Earlier I asked it if the launch was tomorrow and my cursor moved, on its own, to the "yes" answer. I think that's pretty solid.


i close me eyes and move my mouse and got yes.


----------



## jacksonm30354

Lord Vader said:


> I thought Eagle hooked up with Ryan Seacrest. :eek2:


Be careful where you go with this. Some of us might be offended with what you are implying.


----------



## EaglePC

3:29Am everyone bed time,nothing new

EaglePC for Preseident


----------



## talkdj

Helping the post count to get to 10,000....


----------



## VegasDen

DIRECTVFREAK101 said:


> i close me eyes and move my mouse and got yes.


I try not to move my mouse in public....or at least admit to it. :sure:

(Just to add to the rumors....D* site is currently down...maybe it means.....):eek2:


----------



## EaglePC

Post #8325 :lol:


----------



## EaglePC

when we get CH 498 we have the 1st wave of HD


----------



## setiamon

BoOoZe


----------



## tpm1999

1 hr and 40 minutes till HD...yeah...right...


----------



## mapod

On Sunday at 2PM MDT all I care about is that the Redskins game will be in glorious HD! 2 and 0 baby! The rest will take care of itself soon enough.


----------



## Codave25

so maybe in one more hour we should know if the east coaster in the forums have the HD channels or not


----------



## eandradams

HD30TV said:


> I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since just before 8p CST last night, and 498 has been "not available" in those 5 hours since.


I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since oohhh, 2 days after it was released for install (around July '06), and I am still not *****in' about the lack of new HD, like so many drones on these forums.

All you long-time D* customers should know that time and time again, the CSR's are wrong, mistaken, mis-informed, misleading, mis-understanding, confused, un-informed, and altogether clueless about anything that hasn't been up and running for at least 6 months. So when the CSR's are "wrong" about the launch date of new HD channels, here you are acting like you just found out that Santa Claus isn't "real". :eek2:

The real story, AFAICFO, is that D* ran into "last-minute" problems dialing in D10 for the launch. Rather than turn on channels that, in all probability, would work just fine and risk the off chance that they would have to be turned back off due to another "glitch", they chose to push back the time-honored "quoted date". Yes, CSR's told people Sept. 19th because that was the plan. No, they weren't lying, or confused. They are tight-lipped about the situation now, because they are told to be that way. The CSR's that say different things, or insist that new HD channels are broadcasting should be fired and replaced. They are too stupid to read a piece of paper, much less make sure that your order of Showtime goes through in time for the season premiere of Dexter.

I have been a customer of D* since 2002, and was a customer of E* from 1997 to 2001, and a customer of Cable (McCaw/TCI/Charter) on & off from 1978 to 2001. I know what it's like to deal with all the major players, and can say definitely that D* is the most professional, proficient and efficient of the three. I can't speak for other cable companies, but I've heard that they are all pretty equal overall. The one disappointing thing about D* right now, for me, is that they still don't offer WWE 24/7. I am a fan of classic professional wrestling, and would love to be able to watch the matches from the 1970's, '80s, & '90s that the service offers. When I had E*, I used to watch the "Charlie Chat" feeds that aired monthly, and usually hurt myself laughing at the self-serving commentary, and the utter dismissal that any other company could compete with Charlie's beloved Echostar. Truth is, E* and D* are pretty close in general programming.

I still miss having E*'s Superstations Pack - 5 stations (WPIX-NYC, WSBK-Boston, WWOR-NYC, WGN-Chicago, and KTLA-Los Angeles) that was the only way, at the time, that my 141st in the nation burg (Medford-Klamath Falls, Oregon) got to see UPN and The WB. I also liked being able to watch local news from different areas. It was like when I was a kid (lived in Medford since I was 5), and our cable company piped in channels from San Francisco to fill out the channel guide. We got KPIX and KTVU mixed together on a single channel. From 1987 until the mid-1990's, it was the only way to watch Fox programming, and KPIX was where I discovered my favorite game show of all time, Match Game PM. And at 10 years old, I knew as much about the political climate in San Fran as a lifelong resident of the City by The Bay. I still root for Diane Feinstein!

As far as HD programming goes, E* currently says that they are "The leader in HD". Well, here's to hoping that they have the honesty to change that quote in about 4 to 6 weeks. Right now, and only because last-minute glitches, E* has 12 national cable channels in HD that D* doesn't yet have broadcasting. D* has officially announced carriage of all 12 channels by the end of 2007 (and realistically, we can expect D* to carry those 12 channels by the end of October. It HAS to be a priority of D* to get those 12 channels up ASAFP). In addition to those 12 channels, they will be launching about 70 or so more by the end of 2007. The other HD channels the E* carries that D* doesn't (and never will, probably) are the remnants of the old Zoom service. They may have good programming on them, and I may even enjoy having them, if possible, but none of those pseudo-channels will bring in subscriber one. What will bring in subscribers is something a little more familiar. Like, say, 230 NFL games in HD over 17 weeks time. Have you ever watched a sporting event in HD? The first time I turned on a Dodgers game on ESPN HD (soon after getting my 5LNB dish), I was blown away. TNT-HD and ABC-HD look gorgeous, but HD was invented for the sports fan. I felt like I was on the field, watching the game over the pitcher's shoulder. As usual, Charlie ignors or pooh-poohs on anything that intrudes on his fantasy of owning the world's best TV service. Well, I hope he has the balls to admit he is no longer "The leader in HD".

My point is, I am fairly objective, and have actually had years of experience as a customer of every major U.S. Television service. All you "long-time customers" writing final letters and breaking out the suicide implements over a delay in "new" programming need to get a grip on something other than the tailpipe of your running car.

D* will have new HD channels popping up by the end of the month. Unlike the 9/19 date, "by the end of the third quarter of 2007", "by the end of September", and "September 2007" have been officially written in D* literature (memos, press releases) and posted on their website. I am confident that D* will make that timeframe stand up and do tricks. I, for one, can wait. Not that I want to have to wait, but I can wait. I have no choice. I've been to every side of the fence, and the grass is greener right where I am. Besides, it's not like we're missing programs. We already have over 90% of the channels that will be in HD on D* by the end of the year. Also, I just put in a new Sharp Aquos 32" HDTV. Even the SD broadcasts look incredible on my new TV.

Eric Adams
Central Point, Oregon (2 miles NW of Medford)

2 - HR20-700 (both attached to a Sharp Aquos 32" LC Television via seperate HDMI ports)
1 - H20 (attached to a Toshiba 30HF85 CRT HD Television via HDMI port)
A note on HDTV purchasing: Avoid buying a CRT HDTV at all costs. Save your money for a little longer, or get a bigger loan, or knock over the local 7/11 . We bought the CRT when we couldn't afford anything else, because I was obsessed with making the "leap" to HD. Well, the picture looked fantastic, at the time. It was on the Toshiba that I saw that Dodgers game. Well, that was June of 2006. 1 week ago, I brought home the Sharp Aquos. I now know what HD is really supposed to look like. And I know that there are better looking TV's than mine. I actually went with a 32" LC TV that tops out at 720p, instead of a bigger model that went up to 1080p, because I don't have room for the bigger TV. I was a little bit worried that I was going to sacrifice picture quality (The Toshiba goes up to 1080i) on our main television set. I couldn't believe the result. Our local TV retailers do a crappy job of highlighting HDTV and demoing it effectively. I couldn't rely on what I saw in-store. When I finished running all the wires (not easy, considering 2 HR20's, and a PC to hook up to the VGA port on the Aquos), I was not prepared for the jump in picture quality that I recieved. I was actually mad at myself for ever buying the CRT HDTV. It has been relegated to a secondary position in our house (In our house, which is an Adult Foster Care home for Alzheimer's/Dementia conditioned women, our main bedroom is our only private room where my wife and I can spend time alone, so it is our #1 TV room). The living room now houses the Toshiba, so our ladies are "suffering" with barely acceptable HD picture...not that they really care.
2 - Other, SD receiver/TV setups in a resident's room and the kitchen, for a total of 7 out of 8 slots taken on our 4 in/8 out multi-switch.
1 - Gateway PC (Pentium D 2.8G Dual-Core processor, 2Gigs of Ram, nVidia 8600GTS GPU, 1.3 TeraBytes of HD Space, tons of D/L videos) connected to the Sharp Aquos via a VGA port, for instant access to hundreds of hours of video that can't sit on the HR20's forever. Also, picture quality is so crystal clear on the Aquos that I can surf the net from across the room and read everything clearly.

Oh.My.Go... I didn't know that you could fit that much crap in one forum post ! If you read it all, please get a life:lol:  :lol:  :lol: ... Just Kidding! Thanks for "listening".


----------



## tpm1999

wow...long post


----------



## powerplay

Codave25 said:


> so maybe in one more hour we should know if the east coaster in the forums have the HD channels or not


Nothing new here on the east coast yet!


----------



## Marvin

So I got up early..dont wanna watch Paid prog. so I checked my signal strengths on 103b and each one is not lower than 95. OOH.

somehow I doubt this means anything..


----------



## Brandon428

9 Minutes guys. I hope I didn't wake up early for nothing.....again! :lol:


----------



## flashfast

I'm sorry, I fell asleep in the middle of that. Can you repeat it?


----------



## Agrajag

I'm just tired of the delays to be honest. I'm worn out. My patience has been worn thin. I've been onboard with DirecTV since 1994. The picture went to hell almost a decade ago now and we've been patiently waiting for YEARS for the situation to improve back to the potential we invested in when DirecTV needed us.

It's time for them to make this transition and stop with the endless delays. Throw ONE channel up. 

Frankly I think I'd be happier getting a new channel a day or a week than to get 20 channels on one day and then nothing for another 3 months.

The problem is that at this point in time DirecTV has very little credibility left in our house. We stay with them because Comcast is not a viable alternative. That's a HUGE change over the feelings we had for them in 1995. Then we stayed because DirecTV so so clearly superior. 

Throw us a bone here..... We've done our job. We've payed the bill for YEARS past when you said we were leaders in HD. Do your part please.


----------



## Marvin

Brandon428 said:


> 9 Minutes guys. I hope I didn't wake up early for nothing.....again! :lol:


This is the first time Ive gotten up early just for HD since usually Im up and gone for work by now...

I probably should have slept in.


----------



## tpm1999

Buzzz! Another chance gone.


----------



## funhouse69

Another day and no new channels :nono2:


----------



## Brandon428

Nothing


----------



## Marvin

Yep. Back to bed!


----------



## Carbon

I am in my office not near the HR20 anything new guys?


----------



## DVRaholic

Nothing :down:


----------



## EFGFE36TWGOU4

NO HD again so far this morning


----------



## Brandon428

Absolutely nothing so far.


----------



## tpm1999

Times ticking D*...your September promise is slipping away.


----------



## ccr1958

nothing here


----------



## Agrajag

eandradams,

The problem is that DirecTV has made all sorts of promises that have been broken and done sneaky things like HD-Lite to us. I've been with them much longer than you have and we came to DirecTV because of their promises of it being the best possible picture and the best possible features and the most competitive pricing. Then we watches nearly all of that vanish. The picture quality went to hell while the price went up and we saw the direction they wanted to go here. It was more important to them to kill the picture quality by adding excessive PPV channels, excessive shopping channels, etc. More promises came. More technology came. Little improved. 

Lately things have been looking up but this is now YEARS after they said they'd provide these things. We're not talking days of missed promises or even months. We're talking in terms of YEARS here. For loyal customers like me, that doesn't sit too well. I don't listen to the CSR's. They've been wrong way too long. I just want my HD. I'm tired of the promises. I'm tired of the delays. I'm tired of the excuses. Provide the services we've been loyal enough to invest in all this time.

This is yet just another in and ENDLESS stream of missed dates. It leaves us with the impression that we're all being treated like idiots who will just keep paying for something in the off chance that SOMEDAY SOON we'll all get what it was we payed for YEARS ago. If that makes me a "drone" in your mind. So be it.


----------



## MAVERICK007

*Well???* It's another day past 6AM EDT. Anyone have them???


----------



## donmesw

Not even anything on 570 when the first airing of that was supposed to be at 3 PDT; odd.


----------



## fwlogue

MAVERICK007 said:


> *Well???* It's another day past 6AM EDT. Anyone have them???


Not here I guess it is time to go to work


----------



## jriggy23

Agrajag said:


> eandradams,
> 
> The problem is that DirecTV has made all sorts of promises that have been broken and done sneaky things like HD-Lite to us. I've been with them much longer than you have and we came to DirecTV because of their promises of it being the best possible picture and the best possible features and the most competitive pricing. Then we watches nearly all of that vanish. The picture quality went to hell while the price went up and we saw the direction they wanted to go here. It was more important to them to kill the picture quality by adding excessive PPV channels, excessive shopping channels, etc. More promises came. More technology came. Little improved.
> 
> Lately things have been looking up but this is now YEARS after they said they'd provide these things. We're not talking days of missed promises or even months. We're talking in terms of YEARS here. For loyal customers like me, that doesn't sit too well. I don't listen to the CSR's. They've been wrong way too long. I just want my HD. I'm tired of the promises. I'm tired of the delays. I'm tired of the excuses. Provide the services we've been loyal enough to invest in all this time.
> 
> This is yet just another in and ENDLESS stream of missed dates. It leaves us with the impression that we're all being treated like idiots who will just keep paying for something in the off chance that SOMEDAY SOON we'll all get what it was we payed for YEARS ago. If that makes me a "drone" in your mind. So be it.


:soapbox: well put... i agree


----------



## braven

I don't think I can live another day without the new HD channels. Someone please talk me off the ledge.


----------



## Blurayfan

Nothing.... Line up unchanged.


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

498 is up!!


----------



## vurbano

499 is gone


----------



## cyrusthevirus81

not sure if its cause i did a reset or not but 499 is no longer availible and 498 
says congrats your setup is correct your seeing this broadcast from our new satellite

oh and 498 also shows as an hd channel in the guide filter


----------



## ccr1958

498 not avail...let me reset


----------



## Agrajag

Thanks... Another thing that bugs me is that, based on their past performance, how long will it be before we're all back to where we were before this great upcoming launch?

Okay, so we get 100 HD channels. How long before they kill the bandwidth they have and we end up with 100 HD channels that look like 100 SD channels? How long before all this costs us 20% more?

Look at what happened with Superfan and the HD fee alone.

We've been paying that HD fee for how long now? It was supposed to be for all the HD channels that were JUST AROUND THE CORNER. Instead we've now paid that fee for the few channels we have all this time.

Forgive me for being cynical but I didn't get this way without DirecTV's help. We're all giddy in anticipation of things finally being right. Isn't that great? We're all feeling wonderful about something that still hasn't happened years after it was promised. So then it happens. Great! We better enjoy the ride if and when it gets here because history suggests it'll be a short one.


----------



## cekowalski

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> 498 is up!!


Picture in HD, too! (well, 16:9 anyway).


----------



## RD in Fla

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> 498 is up!!


Its up, but are we supposed to see anything? It says we should see a slide, I see nothing.


----------



## dcben

cekowalski said:


> Picture in HD, too! (well, 16:9 anyway).


My tv tells me its 1080i, and yes 16:9

Ben


----------



## justl

498 is up with feed from D10 so that means we are no longer searching for signal...


----------



## cochrum

cyrusthevirus81 said:


> not sure if its cause i did a reset or not but 499 is no longer availible and 498
> says congrats your setup is correct your seeing this broadcast from our new satellite
> 
> oh and 498 also shows as an hd channel in the guide filter


Same here in STL - No reset was needed


----------



## macdawg

498 Is Up With A Message.


----------



## MAVERICK007

:flaiming _This is frustrating. _ Well, the _'end of September' _is only a week away! But, who knows when this will happen!


----------



## ccr1958

after menu reset 498 is showing for me too...well at least this is a start i guess


----------



## NCMAT

498 is up with "B-Band Converter Confirmation"


----------



## donmesw

anything @ 570? (went back upstairs..)


----------



## RD in Fla

cochrum said:


> Same here in STL - No reset was needed


Is 498 in your guide? I don't have it in my guide and get a blank screen when I punch it in. No "searching" or slide???


----------



## cochrum

RD in Fla said:


> Is 498 in your guide? I don't have it in my guide and get a blank screen when I punch it in. No "searching" or slide???


It does show in the guide "all CHNLS" and "HDTV"


----------



## MAVERICK007

macdawg said:


> 498 Is Up With A Message.





NCMAT said:


> 498 is up with "B-Band Converter Confirmation"


*Are you serious????*


----------



## ddpoohndave

498 is up with a picture from the D10 but thats it. 

I talked to retention last night and 1st girl said today and the 2nd call the guy said by end of month.


----------



## justl

The mountains have labored and a mouse has been birthed.


----------



## flashfast

Well this is a start; a late one, but a start none the less.


----------



## dvelleco

Yes! 498 is up for me too and I have a "congratulations your HD setup is correct slide..."


----------



## ccr1958

RD in Fla said:


> Is 498 in your guide? I don't have it in my guide and get a blank screen when I punch it in. No "searching" or slide???


i first got chal. not avail...then came up after menu reset


----------



## donmesw

justl said:


> The mountains have labored and a mouse has been birthed.


hahaha


----------



## Bowtaz3

cochrum said:


> Same here in STL - No reset was needed


 Same here in Alabama


----------



## seern

Well, what I am getting on 498 is telling me I am not getting the signal off of D10 which doesnt surprise me since I am only getting a weak signal on tp's 9, 10, 11, 12 and sometimes 13. I tried both warm and cold resets earlier in the week with no improvement, so I guess its a call to CS.


----------



## mrbudman8

I also have 498 which did not come up til 6 am I had 499 before that which said B-band converter failure now no 499 and 498 is up and says congrats ur hd setep is correct and u r seeing this broadcast from our new hd satellite ........


----------



## ccr1958

hope all the rest of the new HD looks as crisp as 498 now


----------



## donmesw

someone gonna do a check for HD-Lite on 498's image?


----------



## funhouse69

I just logged in to my Slingbox and punched in 498 and sure enough I'm getting the message saying that my setup is correct and I and seeing this broadcast from "our new satellite". Yeah I guess that is something huh???

The funny thing is that I looked in the guide a little while after 6am and it wasn't showing up. Well it is a step in the right direction at least.


----------



## RD in Fla

Did a menu reset on one of my HR 20's and I still get a blank screen on 498. I have native on - can this be the problem? It appears that 720p is lit up as the resolution. BTW - I have 90's on all 103(b) TPs and b-band converters attached. I constantly received the "searching" message on 499 prior to today.


----------



## betterdan

Try turning off native and you will see if that corrects your problem.

I am seeing the slide on 498 now but nothing on 499.


----------



## The Scotsman

donmesw said:


> someone gonna do a check for HD-Lite on 498's image?


I would if I could, but I don't know how. I wonder if anyone has the necessary equipment.


----------



## chevy0

RD in Fla said:


> Did a menu reset on one of my HR 20's and I still get a blank screen on 498. I have native on - can this be the problem? It appears that 720p is lit up as the resolution. BTW - I have 90's on all 103(b) TPs and b-band converters attached. I constantly received the "searching" message on 499 prior to today.


I am getting the same thing with my hr20 

Just a black screen


----------



## ccr1958

i just set mine to native & shows 1080i


----------



## RD in Fla

betterdan said:


> Try turning off native and you will see if that corrects your problem.
> 
> I am seeing the slide on 498 now but nothing on 499.


I did - nothing. I checked my bedroom HR20 with the same result. No message that I'm not seeing the bird, no "searching", just a blank gray screen. I get the banner fine and can go to the info. screen fine. Weird.


----------



## ivoaraujo

498 is up for me - although it says many channels by end of month - looks like we have to wait till then.
570 has programming scheduled but blank when selected.


----------



## Brandon428

Looking good here but I don't want to have to wait another week for some actual channels.


----------



## Steve Robertson

chevy0 said:


> I am getting the same thing with my hr20
> 
> Just a black screen


Let it sit there for a few seconds as I had the same thing then I saw the picture


----------



## FlyBono24

The odd thing is my 103(b) signals were peaking at around 86% ever since they came up, until tonight... as of tonight, I have several in the high 80's, and a few in the 90-92% range.


----------



## cochrum

The Scotsman said:


> I would if I could, but I don't know how. I wonder if anyone has the necessary equipment.


I set my receiver for native and activated my 480p, 720p, and 1080i resolution. Switched channels from a SD to 498 and the receiver adjusted to 1080i output.


----------



## ivoaraujo

Just found this from Swanni
News
DIRECTV Launches HD 'Customer Care' Channel 
But the screen is dark for its premiere. 
By Swanni

Washington, D.C. (September 21, 2007) -- DIRECTV's on-screen guide today lists a new channel dedicated to information about its "imminent" expansion of High-Definition channels.

However, today at 6 a.m. ET -- when the new channel was scheduled to begin -- the screen was dark and remains so at the time of this writing.

The channel's title is: "Customer Care Broadcast." The program descrption says: "Executive Broadcast. Suranyi, Filipiak, Brown and Olsen deliver the latest information on the imminent HD rollout."

The names apparently are of DIRECTV marketing executives.

The on-screen guide says the channel, which is on channel 570, will remain on from today at 6 a.m. ET to October 5.

DIRECTV is scheduled this month to add between 20 and 40 HD channels, but apparently missed its launch date of September 19. The satcaster, which now has 10 HD channels, says it will have 70 HD channels by year's end.


----------



## The Scotsman

On 498, I have the congratulations message and native shows 1080p, sorry I mean 1080i.:lol:


----------



## realracer2

Getting 498 in Indy. Hope the rest of the channels follow soon!


----------



## sandl

Wash. DC area here. 103(b) at one time (several days ago) had signal strengths in the upper 80's, now all 0's and 498 searching for signal. Hard reset with same result.


----------



## ivoaraujo

All 103b signal strengths in lower to mid 90's in Northeast Ohio


----------



## chevy0

Are the people that are getting the message using both tuners?

I am using just one tuner and im just getting a black screen


----------



## paulman182

What Swanni is describing sounds like one of the private broadcasts that D* often has in this range of channels.

We are probably not supposed to see it.

Shouldn't he know such things?


----------



## betterdan

All 103b signals in 50-70 range here on tuner 1 and 0 on tuner 2

Seeing the 498 congratulations screen on tuner 1 which has ota diplexed on that line and of course just searching for signal on tuner 2 which doesn't have ota diplexed on the line. Weird, that's opposite of what it should be, the line with ota diplexed in should be having problems not the other line.


----------



## betterdan

paulman182 said:


> What Swanni is describing sounds like one of the private broadcasts that D* often has in this range of channels.
> 
> We are probably not supposed to see it.
> 
> Shouldn't he know such things?


That's what I was thinking. Swanni seems to have his head up his donkey.


----------



## inkahauts

1 down... 99 to go..... in 101 days.. one a day sounds good to me... ( they can take thanksgiving and x=mas off......


----------



## betterdan

inkahauts said:


> they can take thanksgiving and x=mas off......


haha you're too damned kind sir. :lol:


----------



## gslater

I've got an h20-100 with 498 coming in good and strong.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Time for a song..
99 HD Channels sit on a wall, 99 HD channels. Take one down and pass it around, 98 HD Channels on a wall...


----------



## ccr1958

on the hr20 i am getting 87-97 on both tuners
h20 85-96



> Are the people that are getting the message using both tuners?
> 
> I am using just one tuner and im just getting a black screen


----------



## jriggy23

RD in Fla said:


> I did - nothing. I checked my bedroom HR20 with the same result. No message that I'm not seeing the bird, no "searching", just a blank gray screen. I get the banner fine and can go to the info. screen fine. Weird.


1 small step for man, 1 giant leap for D*


----------



## Brandon428

With this working they should start giving us channels.


----------



## Guitar Hero

This is the first time I see 498. Beautiful looking! 1080i from D10. 

It says 70 new HD channels from October to end of December, which means 30 by end of September, since we get 100 new HD channels?


----------



## lman

I just checked again and now I'm not getting anything.


----------



## davring

Two HR20's, 1080i loud and clear on all four tuners


----------



## RD in Fla

Just a blank screen on both of my HR20's on 498. Converters installed with 90's on all 103(b) transponders. What gives??


----------



## betterdan

Guitar Hero said:


> This is the first time I see 498. Beautiful looking! 1080i from D10.
> 
> It says 70 new HD channels from October to end of December, which means 30 by end of September, since we get 100 new HD channels?


Beatiful looking? It's just a slide. :lol: 
A slide doesn't take up hardly any bandwidth at all so I would be surprised if it looked bad.


----------



## duck33

498 coming in crystal clear


----------



## Marvin

RD in Fla said:


> Just a blank screen on both of my HR20's on 498. Converters installed with 90's on all 103(b) transponders. What gives??


Id like to know as well..


----------



## ccr1958

lman said:


> I just checked again and now I'm not getting anything.


maybe do a repeat guided setup ??


----------



## jriggy23

not getting 498 with reset and 90's on all TP's.... trying a differen BBC to see if that is the issue


----------



## JLF

ccr1958 said:


> maybe do a repeat guided setup ??


Anyone try a reset yet?

Betcha this is why we don't have HD yet.


----------



## coreese

498 coming in VA


----------



## duck33

Yes I tried a reset.. Still nothing


----------



## Herdfan

inkahauts said:


> 1 down... 99 to go..... in 101 days.. one a day sounds good to me... ( they can take thanksgiving and x=mas off......


Remember, it says UP TO. Once they pass 71, they have met that mark.


----------



## ccr1958

JLF said:


> Anyone try a reset yet?
> 
> Betcha this is why we don't have HD yet.


yes i had to do a menu reset on the h20 but not the hr20 to get 498


----------



## SteveHas

I'm betting on no new HD this weekend at all


----------



## coreese

Resetting now


----------



## Marvin

Ive reset twice and nothing..


----------



## jriggy23

Marvin said:


> Ive reset twice and nothing..


same here... what gives:nono2:


----------



## markrubi

Directv will probably start automated calls telling people to check this channel then press 1 if you see it 2 if you don't. LoL


----------



## smiddy

cygnusloop said:


> Here ya go.





Paul A said:


> uh, well I'm bored.
> 
> What do you want to do now?
> 
> PS it spells Cowbell which I need more of to cure my fever for HD
> 
> More Cowbell please


Now this is really funny, thanks for sharing...


----------



## Guitar Hero

betterdan said:


> Beatiful looking? It's just a slide. :lol:
> A slide doesn't take up hardly any bandwidth at all so I would be surprised if it looked bad.


Well, it's much sharper looking than that fuzzy crap on the other channels. My HDTV set points out it's in 1080i.


----------



## smiddy

SteveHas said:


> I'm betting on no new HD this weekend at all


Yep, that seals it for me, I'm going to the Cardinals game tonight, such as it is...


----------



## betterdan

smiddy said:


> Yep, that seals it for me, I'm going to the Cardinals game tonight, such as it is...


You are going outside away from the tv? Don't do it man!


----------



## Davenlr

Those not getting, perhaps refreshing your services on their web site might help. just an idea.


----------



## gregftlaud

498 coming in for me fine in ft lauderdale


----------



## tpm1999

faitter said:


> sfdgrg cvbgj vhngvj


Stop Huffing Paint


----------



## nollchr

498 coming in fine in CT


----------



## PersMD

JLF said:


> Anyone try a reset yet?
> 
> Betcha this is why we don't have HD yet.


Has anyone stopped to consider that:

1. It didn't take a reset for Channel 499 to disappera.
2. It didn't take a reset for Channel 498 to appear.
3. If you press guide twice (or whatever it takes for your receiver) to get to the Channel catefories. Then select HDTV as the filter. You'll see that Channel 498 has been automatically added. As D* brings other HD channels on line, they should also appear on that screen.


----------



## nollchr

245 shows as TNTHD on the D* website under program listings...has it always been that way?


----------



## LameLefty

nollchr said:


> 245 shows as TNTHD on the D* website under program listings...has it always been that way?


That started about 10 days ago, fueling everyone's hopes about new HD for the past weekend.


----------



## henryld

Just logged on at work and find the only thing we got this AM is the test channel.:nono2: Oh well, guess that is a start.:eek2:


----------



## FeelForce1

If "having a life" outside of TV is so important to you, thats fine by me, but theres no reason to hate on me because my priorities are better than yours. The truth is, TV is reliable. Its always there for me. If I want to be cheered up, there is programming, if I want to feel sad, there is something. If im hungry, angry, lonely, melancholoiy, or nostalgic.. its always there for me. Can you say that about your friends?!?!?! I dont think so! TV wont let me down. It isnt mean to me, It doesnt make fun of me. It doesnt lie to me. Its always there. Maybe thats why this delay is such a shock to me. Because for the first time in my life, I feel like I have been lied to, cheated, and let down. Now I know how all you people with "real friends" feel when you get screwed over.
Posted by:marv800 on 9-19-07

I hope he has a new friend this morning ch498. Sounds like he needs all the friends he can get. Not bashing him...it just seems sad.


----------



## John4924

My $0.02....I think this is good strategery for D*. They put this test channel up to see what kind of problems might occur [always something you don't think about] and monitor what is going on here at dbstalk. Since we are just less than 1% of their customers, this is a much smaller group that they can handle and hopefully "fix" whatever problems we come across.

Just imagine if they turn on 20 HD channels, and have similar problems! Then you have that same percentage of 20 million(?) viewers calling and flooding their customer service. I think this is the smart way to do this. 

Cheers,
John


----------



## FlyBono24

Looks like yet another weekend of college football in beautiful blurry SD.

Thanks a lot DirecTV.


----------



## knoxbh

Don't know if this has been posted before, but 2 new test channels have appeared in the 490s. 490-494 have been test channels for the other satellites for a long time. Now 496 and 497 have shown up in the last 2 days (for me anyway) saying searching for satellite. Maybe for the new satellite?


----------



## JLF

PersMD said:


> Has anyone stopped to consider that:
> 
> 1. It didn't take a reset for Channel 499 to disappera.
> 2. It didn't take a reset for Channel 498 to appear.
> 3. If you press guide twice (or whatever it takes for your receiver) to get to the Channel catefories. Then select HDTV as the filter. You'll see that Channel 498 has been automatically added. As D* brings other HD channels on line, they should also appear on that screen.


Have you stopped to consider that not everyone is getting this channel? Maybe that is what I was replying to?

EDIT: And note some people with the H20 had to do a menu reset to get it.


----------



## steveken

smiddy said:


> Yep, that seals it for me, I'm going to the Cardinals game tonight, such as it is...


Dang it.  I was hoping you would give the tix to me. LOL


----------



## donshan

I had my Guide up a at 3AM PDT (6AM EDT) just to check it and planning to go back to bed. However as I was checking the Guide, the old 499 disappeared about 5 minutes later.The next time I pulled up the Guide and tuned ch 498 was there and about 3:25 AM PDT a blue screen appeared with a digital clock that said:

The Show starts in

12:

Minutes

However after 12 minutes nothing happened. In the upper left was a DirecTV logo with the ID ITX 1505

The next time I tuned 498 this slide was not there I then found that if tuned the channels *going up* from ch 494 the blue sllide would pop in sometimes, but I had to repeat this a couple of times to get it to work.I was never able to get the 498 slide *going DOWN* from channel 500 to 498.

Just before coming here to see what others were finding I could still get the blue screen "Show starts in 12: minutes" about 1 time in 3 using the channel up button going from channel 494 up to channel 498.

Since some others are seeing something similiar and some not, nothing more seems happening and I am going to quit and get some more sleep and will check later.
I hoped that "Show starts" would mean something, and maybe sometime "soon" " it will.

Good luck to those who keep trying. Hope this helps you find 498.


----------



## FlyBono24

knoxbh said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but 2 new test channels have appeared in the 490s. 490-494 have been test channels for the other satellites for a long time. Now 496 and 497 have shown up in the last 2 days (for me anyway) saying searching for satellite. Maybe for the new satellite?


Nope, they don't show up in mine....


----------



## FeelForce1

Had to leave for work this morning at 6 so I couldn't check anything. Today is a short day so I should be able to check it out by 1pm. Maybe there will be more than the test channel by then.


----------



## nn8l

The first time I checked I had 498 in the guide and could navigate to it, but the screen was black. I did a menu reset and the slide now shows that everything is set up correctly.


----------



## rbj

nollchr said:


> 245 shows as TNTHD on the D* website under program listings...has it always been that way?


Noticed 509 - HBOH in the guide this morning at home. 
Looked on D*'s site and it has:
509 - HBOH

These are on D*'s site but I didn't confirm they were in the guide at home.
537 - SHOHD
543 - SHOH


----------



## gslater

John4924 said:


> My $0.02....I think this is good strategery for D*. They put this test channel up to see what kind of problems might occur [always something you don't think about] and monitor what is going on here at dbstalk. Since we are just less than 1% of their customers, this is a much smaller group that they can handle and hopefully "fix" whatever problems we come across.
> 
> Just imagine if they turn on 20 HD channels, and have similar problems! Then you have that same percentage of 20 million(?) viewers calling and flooding their customer service. I think this is the smart way to do this.
> 
> Cheers,
> John


This is quite true and don't forget that even if things go well, there will be people that will call to find out why this channel or that channel isn't on the list yet or if it's going to be. Even in the best of circumstances, call volume will go up once they begin broadcasting the new stuff.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

rbj said:


> Noticed 509 - HBOH in the guide this morning at home.
> Looked on D*'s site and it has:
> 509 - HBOH
> 
> These are on D*'s site but I didn't confirm they were in the guide at home.
> 537 - SHOHD
> 543 - SHOH


Always been there. No change.


----------



## chiknwang

Couldn't they at least put up one channel (TNT, BTN) as a test channel instead of a slide?.....or maybe that's the next step.


----------



## gslater

I'm curious as to why 499 disappeared. From all appearances on previous days it looked as if 499 was to remain and point you to channel 498 in the information. There was text about a slide appearing or not appearing on 499. Maybe they just had problems making this work correctly and decided to eliminate 499 and just put it on 498 but it is curious.


----------



## oldfantom

justl said:


> The mountains have labored and a mouse has been birthed.


Horace, Epistles, bk. III (Ars Poetica), line 139


----------



## sportshermit

My receivers showed "searching for satellite" for months and this morning when they switched to 498 neither showed the slide. So just ordered all new bbcs for them. That puts me at 3 service calls and new bbcs so far to get this new HD. I can see why it's taking longer than expected.


----------



## jriggy23

donshan said:


> I had my Guide up a at 3AM PDT (6AM EDT) just to check it and planning to go back to bed. However as I was checking the Guide, the old 499 disappeared about 5 minutes later.The next time I pulled up the Guide and tuned ch 498 was there and about 3:25 AM PDT a blue screen appeared with a digital clock that said:
> 
> The Show starts in
> 
> 12:
> 
> Minutes
> 
> However after 12 minutes nothing happened. In the upper left was a DirecTV logo with the ID ITX 1505
> 
> The next time I tuned 498 this slide was not there I then found that if tuned the channels *going up* from ch 494 the blue sllide would pop in sometimes, but I had to repeat this a couple of times to get it to work.I was never able to get the 498 slide *going DOWN* from channel 500 to 498.
> 
> Just before coming here to see what others were finding I could still get the blue screen "Show starts in 12:  minutes" about 1 time in 3 using the channel up button going from channel 494 up to channel 498.
> 
> Since some others are seeing something similiar and some not, nothing more seems happening and I am going to quit and get some more sleep and will check later.
> I hoped that "Show starts" would mean something, and maybe sometime "soon" " it will.
> 
> Good luck to those who keep trying. Hope this helps you find 498.


this actually worked for me.. thanks


----------



## Sirshagg

eandradams said:


> I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since oohhh, 2 days after it was released for install (around July '06), and I am still not *****in' about the lack of new HD, like so many drones on these forums.
> 
> All you long-time D* customers should know that time and time again, the CSR's are wrong, mistaken, mis-informed, misleading, mis-understanding, confused, un-informed, and altogether clueless about anything that hasn't been up and running for at least 6 months. So when the CSR's are "wrong" about the launch date of new HD channels, here you are acting like you just found out that Santa Claus isn't "real". :eek2:
> 
> The real story, AFAICFO, is that D* ran into "last-minute" problems dialing in D10 for the launch. Rather than turn on channels that, in all probability, would work just fine and risk the off chance that they would have to be turned back off due to another "glitch", they chose to push back the time-honored "quoted date". Yes, CSR's told people Sept. 19th because that was the plan. No, they weren't lying, or confused. They are tight-lipped about the situation now, because they are told to be that way. The CSR's that say different things, or insist that new HD channels are broadcasting should be fired and replaced. They are too stupid to read a piece of paper, much less make sure that your order of Showtime goes through in time for the season premiere of Dexter.
> 
> I have been a customer of D* since 2002, and was a customer of E* from 1997 to 2001, and a customer of Cable (McCaw/TCI/Charter) on & off from 1978 to 2001. I know what it's like to deal with all the major players, and can say definitely that D* is the most professional, proficient and efficient of the three. I can't speak for other cable companies, but I've heard that they are all pretty equal overall. The one disappointing thing about D* right now, for me, is that they still don't offer WWE 24/7. I am a fan of classic professional wrestling, and would love to be able to watch the matches from the 1970's, '80s, & '90s that the service offers. When I had E*, I used to watch the "Charlie Chat" feeds that aired monthly, and usually hurt myself laughing at the self-serving commentary, and the utter dismissal that any other company could compete with Charlie's beloved Echostar. Truth is, E* and D* are pretty close in general programming.
> 
> I still miss having E*'s Superstations Pack - 5 stations (WPIX-NYC, WSBK-Boston, WWOR-NYC, WGN-Chicago, and KTLA-Los Angeles) that was the only way, at the time, that my 141st in the nation burg (Medford-Klamath Falls, Oregon) got to see UPN and The WB. I also liked being able to watch local news from different areas. It was like when I was a kid (lived in Medford since I was 5), and our cable company piped in channels from San Francisco to fill out the channel guide. We got KPIX and KTVU mixed together on a single channel. From 1987 until the mid-1990's, it was the only way to watch Fox programming, and KPIX was where I discovered my favorite game show of all time, Match Game PM. And at 10 years old, I knew as much about the political climate in San Fran as a lifelong resident of the City by The Bay. I still root for Diane Feinstein!
> 
> As far as HD programming goes, E* currently says that they are "The leader in HD". Well, here's to hoping that they have the honesty to change that quote in about 4 to 6 weeks. Right now, and only because last-minute glitches, E* has 12 national cable channels in HD that D* doesn't yet have broadcasting. D* has officially announced carriage of all 12 channels by the end of 2007 (and realistically, we can expect D* to carry those 12 channels by the end of October. It HAS to be a priority of D* to get those 12 channels up ASAFP). In addition to those 12 channels, they will be launching about 70 or so more by the end of 2007. The other HD channels the E* carries that D* doesn't (and never will, probably) are the remnants of the old Zoom service. They may have good programming on them, and I may even enjoy having them, if possible, but none of those pseudo-channels will bring in subscriber one. What will bring in subscribers is something a little more familiar. Like, say, 230 NFL games in HD over 17 weeks time. Have you ever watched a sporting event in HD? The first time I turned on a Dodgers game on ESPN HD (soon after getting my 5LNB dish), I was blown away. TNT-HD and ABC-HD look gorgeous, but HD was invented for the sports fan. I felt like I was on the field, watching the game over the pitcher's shoulder. As usual, Charlie ignors or pooh-poohs on anything that intrudes on his fantasy of owning the world's best TV service. Well, I hope he has the balls to admit he is no longer "The leader in HD".
> 
> My point is, I am fairly objective, and have actually had years of experience as a customer of every major U.S. Television service. All you "long-time customers" writing final letters and breaking out the suicide implements over a delay in "new" programming need to get a grip on something other than the tailpipe of your running car.
> 
> D* will have new HD channels popping up by the end of the month. Unlike the 9/19 date, "by the end of the third quarter of 2007", "by the end of September", and "September 2007" have been officially written in D* literature (memos, press releases) and posted on their website. I am confident that D* will make that timeframe stand up and do tricks. I, for one, can wait. Not that I want to have to wait, but I can wait. I have no choice. I've been to every side of the fence, and the grass is greener right where I am. Besides, it's not like we're missing programs. We already have over 90% of the channels that will be in HD on D* by the end of the year. Also, I just put in a new Sharp Aquos 32" HDTV. Even the SD broadcasts look incredible on my new TV.
> 
> Eric Adams
> Central Point, Oregon (2 miles NW of Medford)
> 
> 2 - HR20-700 (both attached to a Sharp Aquos 32" LC Television via seperate HDMI ports)
> 1 - H20 (attached to a Toshiba 30HF85 CRT HD Television via HDMI port)
> A note on HDTV purchasing: Avoid buying a CRT HDTV at all costs. Save your money for a little longer, or get a bigger loan, or knock over the local 7/11 . We bought the CRT when we couldn't afford anything else, because I was obsessed with making the "leap" to HD. Well, the picture looked fantastic, at the time. It was on the Toshiba that I saw that Dodgers game. Well, that was June of 2006. 1 week ago, I brought home the Sharp Aquos. I now know what HD is really supposed to look like. And I know that there are better looking TV's than mine. I actually went with a 32" LC TV that tops out at 720p, instead of a bigger model that went up to 1080p, because I don't have room for the bigger TV. I was a little bit worried that I was going to sacrifice picture quality (The Toshiba goes up to 1080i) on our main television set. I couldn't believe the result. Our local TV retailers do a crappy job of highlighting HDTV and demoing it effectively. I couldn't rely on what I saw in-store. When I finished running all the wires (not easy, considering 2 HR20's, and a PC to hook up to the VGA port on the Aquos), I was not prepared for the jump in picture quality that I recieved. I was actually mad at myself for ever buying the CRT HDTV. It has been relegated to a secondary position in our house (In our house, which is an Adult Foster Care home for Alzheimer's/Dementia conditioned women, our main bedroom is our only private room where my wife and I can spend time alone, so it is our #1 TV room). The living room now houses the Toshiba, so our ladies are "suffering" with barely acceptable HD picture...not that they really care.
> 2 - Other, SD receiver/TV setups in a resident's room and the kitchen, for a total of 7 out of 8 slots taken on our 4 in/8 out multi-switch.
> 1 - Gateway PC (Pentium D 2.8G Dual-Core processor, 2Gigs of Ram, nVidia 8600GTS GPU, 1.3 TeraBytes of HD Space, tons of D/L videos) connected to the Sharp Aquos via a VGA port, for instant access to hundreds of hours of video that can't sit on the HR20's forever. Also, picture quality is so crystal clear on the Aquos that I can surf the net from across the room and read everything clearly.
> 
> Oh.My.Go... I didn't know that you could fit that much crap in one forum post ! If you read it all, please get a life:lol:  :lol:  :lol: ... Just Kidding! Thanks for "listening".


:welcome_s


----------



## Sirshagg

dcben said:


> My tv tells me its 1080i, and yes 16:9
> 
> Ben


Technically, we have our first new HD channel today.


----------



## LameLefty

oldfantom said:


> Horace, Epistles, bk. III (Ars Poetica), line 139


I'll see your Horace and raise you a Bill:

_Much Ado About Nothing_ ~ William Shakespeare.


----------



## timmac

Well I haven't been able to get over here and talk, I am simply riveted by the new HD. That channel 498 is stunning. Got to go, I might miss something.


----------



## Sirshagg

nollchr said:


> 245 shows as TNTHD on the D* website under program listings...has it always been that way?


That's SO 5000 posts ago.

Yes, they have were tweaking the website guide about a week ago.


----------



## lman

timmac said:


> Well I haven't been able to get over here and talk, I am simply riveted by the new HD. That channel 498 is stunning. Got to go, I might miss something.


The action and audio is great, isn't it.


----------



## oldfantom

LameLefty said:


> I'll see your Horace and raise you a Bill:
> 
> _Much Ado About Nothing_ ~ William Shakespeare.


Or another Bill -

March on, join bravely, let us to the pell mell. If not to heaven (HD), then hand in hand to hell(SD)."

Richard II


----------



## purtman

FlyBono24 said:


> Looks like yet another weekend of college football in beautiful blurry SD.
> 
> Thanks a lot DirecTV.


You can always switch to E*. I know you're frustrated, but the whining and complaining by so many is also getting frustrating.


----------



## swirl_junkie

purtman said:


> You can always switch to E*. I know you're frustrated, but the whining and complaining by so many is also getting frustrating.


Yeah, I'm sure he'll be able to aquire the equipment needed, get a dish installed , and rewire all his equpment to E* by tomorrow. Sounds like no problem to me.


----------



## LameLefty

oldfantom said:


> Or another Bill -
> 
> March on, join bravely, let us to the pell mell. If not to heaven (HD), then hand in hand to hell(SD)."
> 
> Richard II


You win. I was an engineering major in undergrad, with an unholy (to my engineer buddies) fascination with literature. I just can't quote it from memory any more. :lol:

(And besides, law school later almost ruined the concept of reading for pleasure for me  ).

And now as to the HD content of my post: since 498 is coming in quiet and clear for me, I will quote that immortal moderator when I say . . .

*BRING IT!*


----------



## RadioCityMike

Eagle PC comes back and the test channel suddenly starts working. Very suspicious. I always feared he had some hidden power.


----------



## BWELL316

FlyBono24 said:


> Looks like yet another weekend of college football in beautiful blurry SD.
> 
> Thanks a lot DirecTV.


Glad to see I am not the only one bitter about that....


----------



## khoyme

RadioCityMike said:


> Eagle PC comes back and the test channel suddenly starts working. Very suspicious. I always feared he had some hidden power.


How high can an Eagle fly?? Did he fix the spot beams while he was up there??? :hurah:


----------



## cdavis0720

So we now have 1 new HD Channel........ good for D*

Why do I feel like I'm 8 years old and I got nothing but socks and underwear for Christmas?????


----------



## jriggy23

:icon_kiss me and the wife are gonna make some popcorn, light some candles, and watch channel 498 tonight.. I have to celebrate anything good from D* right now !rolling


----------



## man_rob

What's old is new again


----------



## BWELL316

TARDIS said:


> I am not sure how they film it. I will look into it and get back to you.


Torchwood *is* filmed in HD. In an interview with Davies last year, a question was asked as to why Torchwood was done in HD when Who wasn't, and he stated it would take over a year and half to film one season of Who in HD and it wasn't really cost effective. That may explain the willingness to work around Tennant's schedule and do just 3 or 4 specials in 2009, to get some of the bugs worked out so that the 2010 season will be in HD.

Is it wrong of me to be insanely excited about channel 498? Should I get my medication increased?


----------



## ShiningBengal

mattw said:


> The result is the same but I thought it was short for "continental" US.


Actually, the result is not the same. Contiguous US is the lower 48. Continental includes Alaska (unless it broke off from North America without telling us) but not Hawaii.

I think CONUS is continental--includes Alaska but not Hawaii.


----------



## bnash972

eandradams said:


> I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since oohhh, 2 days after it was released for install (around July '06), and I am still not *****in' about the lack of new HD, like so many drones on these forums.
> 
> All you long-time D* customers should know that time and time again, the CSR's are wrong, mistaken, mis-informed, misleading, mis-understanding, confused, un-informed, and altogether clueless about anything that hasn't been up and running for at least 6 months. So when the CSR's are "wrong" about the launch date of new HD channels, here you are acting like you just found out that Santa Claus isn't "real". :eek2:
> 
> The real story, AFAICFO, is that D* ran into "last-minute" problems dialing in D10 for the launch. Rather than turn on channels that...


Amen! Brother eandradams! Amen. I cut the cable over 9 years ago and I haven't looked back.

For those that think D* is bad (Which is a VERY small number of folks.) Leave. Go to Comcast (or insert your favorite cable provider here) and we'll see you right back here in less than 24 hours after you realize just how good you had it. :soapbox:

Oh yea and... :welcome_s


----------



## ShiningBengal

> Is it wrong of me to be insanely excited about channel 498? Should I get my medication increased?


No, it isn't wrong. But it is somewhat of a milepost, since this was the first 103b broadcast that us lowly folks without an engineering card could receive.


----------



## PersMD

eandradams said:


> I have had my 5LNB dish up and aimed since oohhh, 2 days after it was released for install (around July '06), and I am still not *****in' about the lack of new HD, like so many drones on these forums.
> 
> All you long-time D* customers should know that time and time again, the CSR's are wrong, mistaken, mis-informed, misleading, mis-understanding, confused, un-informed, and altogether clueless about anything that hasn't been up and running for at least 6 months. So when the CSR's are "wrong" about the launch date of new HD channels, here you are acting like you just found out that Santa Claus isn't "real". :eek2:
> 
> The real story, AFAICFO, is that D* ran into "last-minute" problems dialing in D10 for the launch. Rather than turn on channels that, in all probability, would work just fine and risk the off chance that they would have to be turned back off due to another "glitch", they chose to push back the time-honored "quoted date". Yes, CSR's told people Sept. 19th because that was the plan. No, they weren't lying, or confused. They are tight-lipped about the situation now, because they are told to be that way. The CSR's that say different things, or insist that new HD channels are broadcasting should be fired and replaced. They are too stupid to read a piece of paper, much less make sure that your order of Showtime goes through in time for the season premiere of Dexter.
> 
> I have been a customer of D* since 2002, and was a customer of E* from 1997 to 2001, and a customer of Cable (McCaw/TCI/Charter) on & off from 1978 to 2001. I know what it's like to deal with all the major players, and can say definitely that D* is the most professional, proficient and efficient of the three. I can't speak for other cable companies, but I've heard that they are all pretty equal overall. The one disappointing thing about D* right now, for me, is that they still don't offer WWE 24/7. I am a fan of classic professional wrestling, and would love to be able to watch the matches from the 1970's, '80s, & '90s that the service offers. When I had E*, I used to watch the "Charlie Chat" feeds that aired monthly, and usually hurt myself laughing at the self-serving commentary, and the utter dismissal that any other company could compete with Charlie's beloved Echostar. Truth is, E* and D* are pretty close in general programming.
> 
> I still miss having E*'s Superstations Pack - 5 stations (WPIX-NYC, WSBK-Boston, WWOR-NYC, WGN-Chicago, and KTLA-Los Angeles) that was the only way, at the time, that my 141st in the nation burg (Medford-Klamath Falls, Oregon) got to see UPN and The WB. I also liked being able to watch local news from different areas. It was like when I was a kid (lived in Medford since I was 5), and our cable company piped in channels from San Francisco to fill out the channel guide. We got KPIX and KTVU mixed together on a single channel. From 1987 until the mid-1990's, it was the only way to watch Fox programming, and KPIX was where I discovered my favorite game show of all time, Match Game PM. And at 10 years old, I knew as much about the political climate in San Fran as a lifelong resident of the City by The Bay. I still root for Diane Feinstein!
> 
> As far as HD programming goes, E* currently says that they are "The leader in HD". Well, here's to hoping that they have the honesty to change that quote in about 4 to 6 weeks. Right now, and only because last-minute glitches, E* has 12 national cable channels in HD that D* doesn't yet have broadcasting. D* has officially announced carriage of all 12 channels by the end of 2007 (and realistically, we can expect D* to carry those 12 channels by the end of October. It HAS to be a priority of D* to get those 12 channels up ASAFP). In addition to those 12 channels, they will be launching about 70 or so more by the end of 2007. The other HD channels the E* carries that D* doesn't (and never will, probably) are the remnants of the old Zoom service. They may have good programming on them, and I may even enjoy having them, if possible, but none of those pseudo-channels will bring in subscriber one. What will bring in subscribers is something a little more familiar. Like, say, 230 NFL games in HD over 17 weeks time. Have you ever watched a sporting event in HD? The first time I turned on a Dodgers game on ESPN HD (soon after getting my 5LNB dish), I was blown away. TNT-HD and ABC-HD look gorgeous, but HD was invented for the sports fan. I felt like I was on the field, watching the game over the pitcher's shoulder. As usual, Charlie ignors or pooh-poohs on anything that intrudes on his fantasy of owning the world's best TV service. Well, I hope he has the balls to admit he is no longer "The leader in HD".
> 
> My point is, I am fairly objective, and have actually had years of experience as a customer of every major U.S. Television service. All you "long-time customers" writing final letters and breaking out the suicide implements over a delay in "new" programming need to get a grip on something other than the tailpipe of your running car.
> 
> D* will have new HD channels popping up by the end of the month. Unlike the 9/19 date, "by the end of the third quarter of 2007", "by the end of September", and "September 2007" have been officially written in D* literature (memos, press releases) and posted on their website. I am confident that D* will make that timeframe stand up and do tricks. I, for one, can wait. Not that I want to have to wait, but I can wait. I have no choice. I've been to every side of the fence, and the grass is greener right where I am. Besides, it's not like we're missing programs. We already have over 90% of the channels that will be in HD on D* by the end of the year. Also, I just put in a new Sharp Aquos 32" HDTV. Even the SD broadcasts look incredible on my new TV.
> 
> Eric Adams
> Central Point, Oregon (2 miles NW of Medford)
> 
> 2 - HR20-700 (both attached to a Sharp Aquos 32" LC Television via seperate HDMI ports)
> 1 - H20 (attached to a Toshiba 30HF85 CRT HD Television via HDMI port)
> A note on HDTV purchasing: Avoid buying a CRT HDTV at all costs. Save your money for a little longer, or get a bigger loan, or knock over the local 7/11 . We bought the CRT when we couldn't afford anything else, because I was obsessed with making the "leap" to HD. Well, the picture looked fantastic, at the time. It was on the Toshiba that I saw that Dodgers game. Well, that was June of 2006. 1 week ago, I brought home the Sharp Aquos. I now know what HD is really supposed to look like. And I know that there are better looking TV's than mine. I actually went with a 32" LC TV that tops out at 720p, instead of a bigger model that went up to 1080p, because I don't have room for the bigger TV. I was a little bit worried that I was going to sacrifice picture quality (The Toshiba goes up to 1080i) on our main television set. I couldn't believe the result. Our local TV retailers do a crappy job of highlighting HDTV and demoing it effectively. I couldn't rely on what I saw in-store. When I finished running all the wires (not easy, considering 2 HR20's, and a PC to hook up to the VGA port on the Aquos), I was not prepared for the jump in picture quality that I recieved. I was actually mad at myself for ever buying the CRT HDTV. It has been relegated to a secondary position in our house (In our house, which is an Adult Foster Care home for Alzheimer's/Dementia conditioned women, our main bedroom is our only private room where my wife and I can spend time alone, so it is our #1 TV room). The living room now houses the Toshiba, so our ladies are "suffering" with barely acceptable HD picture...not that they really care.
> 2 - Other, SD receiver/TV setups in a resident's room and the kitchen, for a total of 7 out of 8 slots taken on our 4 in/8 out multi-switch.
> 1 - Gateway PC (Pentium D 2.8G Dual-Core processor, 2Gigs of Ram, nVidia 8600GTS GPU, 1.3 TeraBytes of HD Space, tons of D/L videos) connected to the Sharp Aquos via a VGA port, for instant access to hundreds of hours of video that can't sit on the HR20's forever. Also, picture quality is so crystal clear on the Aquos that I can surf the net from across the room and read everything clearly.
> 
> Oh.My.Go... I didn't know that you could fit that much crap in one forum post ! If you read it all, please get a life:lol:  :lol:  :lol: ... Just Kidding! Thanks for "listening".


It was sincerely a pleasure to read!


----------



## smiddy

jriggy23 said:


> :icon_kiss me and the wife are gonna make some popcorn, light some candles, and watch channel 498 tonight.. I have to celebrate anything good from D* right now !rolling


Funny, and excellent attitude! I will be going to the game though...the wife and kids will be at Grandmas house, and just looking at a one slide slide show just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## noneroy

ummm....channel 498 doesn't count as one of the 100 channels in HD, does it? :lol: 

And couldn't use use a D* dish to pick up E* channels? The AT-9 can see 110/119 which is where charlie has all his channels (unless you want 65.5 which is some HD and Sky Angel, if I'm not mistaken (and probably am)).


----------



## cdavis0720

smiddy said:


> Funny, and excellent attitude! I will be going to the game though...the wife and kids will be at Grandmas house, and just looking at a one slide slide show just doesn't appeal to me.


Wait, If there is only one slide does it really qualify as a slide"show"........ I would think that is just a slide


----------



## paulsown

noneroy said:


> ummm....channel 498 doesn't count as one of the 100 channels in HD, does it? :lol:
> 
> And couldn't use use a D* dish to pick up E* channels? The AT-9 can see 110/119 which is where charlie has all his channels (unless you want 65.5 which is some HD and Sky Angel, if I'm not mistaken (and probably am)).


You better believe 498 counts...............
I love how "In October" equates to "October 31" and in "September" equates to "September 30".


----------



## noneroy

cdavis0720 said:


> Wait, If there is only one slide does it really qualify as a slide"show"........ I would think that is just a slide


It is by its very definition a slide show. It's showing a slide. What more do you want? (besides a 100 new channels)


----------



## bnash972

Agrajag said:


> eandradams,
> 
> The problem is that DirecTV has made all sorts of promises that have been broken and done sneaky things like HD-Lite to us. I've been with them much longer than you have and we came to DirecTV because of their promises of it being the best possible picture and the best possible features and the most competitive pricing. Then we watches nearly all of that vanish. The picture quality went to hell while the price went up and we saw the direction they wanted to go here. It was more important to them to kill the picture quality by adding excessive PPV channels, excessive shopping channels, etc. More promises came. More technology came. Little improved.
> 
> Lately things have been looking up but this is now YEARS after they said they'd provide these things. We're not talking days of missed promises or even months. We're talking in terms of YEARS here. For loyal customers like me, that doesn't sit too well. I don't listen to the CSR's. They've been wrong way too long. I just want my HD. I'm tired of the promises. I'm tired of the delays. I'm tired of the excuses. Provide the services we've been loyal enough to invest in all this time.
> 
> This is yet just another in and ENDLESS stream of missed dates. It leaves us with the impression that we're all being treated like idiots who will just keep paying for something in the off chance that SOMEDAY SOON we'll all get what it was we payed for YEARS ago. If that makes me a "drone" in your mind. So be it.


This is a company that was bleeding money for a while. They had to do what it took to become profitable so they could stay alive. They haven't done everything right...but what company does? They have stayed ahead of the curve. They've had some hiccups...some larger than others. But they really do seem to be trying. IMHO D* has done a great job with this one (so far) and learned from past mistakes.

One more time for the cheap seats&#8230;NO DEADLINES HAVE BEEN MISSED on this launch plan. They did plan on launching on the 19th, but they also built in a cushion for the types of issues that appear to have happened so far. Publicly everything says "By October". D* might be behind where they would LIKE to be&#8230;but they are not behind schedule. Arguably telling the CSRs that the 19th was a mistake, but publicly they haven't missed any deadlines. (Yet?!?!?).

Signed,
Brad
9 year D* customer, fan, apologist, and eternal optimist.

:soapbox:


----------



## man_rob

cdavis0720 said:


> Wait, If there is only one slide does it really qualify as a slide"show"........ I would think that is just a slide


Slide Number one, The Larch.


----------



## garoo

:hurah: :joy: I see 498!


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> Wait, If there is only one slide does it really qualify as a slide"show"........ I would think that is just a slide


Excellent question! I'm not an morphologist, but I think if a show has one act, one scene, one skit, it is still a show, no? Show - demonstrate something to an interested audience. Given that definition, I surmize that the combination of the entire package, to include the use of DirecTV10, the glory of HD to which it is being presented, and then the one slide, in total equals a show. Would you agree?


----------



## cdavis0720

noneroy said:


> It is by its very definition a slide show. It's showing a slide. What more do you want? (besides a 100 new channels)


Point taken noneroy........ it is a slideshow technically........but maybe broadcasting a new Welcome type video would warrant more than :zzz: from me at least....

I'd settle for the 20 - 40 channels they were expecting on the 19th. I'll be patient on getting the rest of the way to 100!!!!! 

Carl


----------



## Tone-Loc

Im concerned, I have 498 but it is blank, it is NOT searching for signal though, do I have an issue here? Should I be seeing a message?

Also, I unplugged one of my converters and it started "searching for signal"


----------



## cdavis0720

smiddy said:


> Excellent question! I'm not an morphologist, but I think if a show has one act, one scene, one skit, it is still a show, no? Show - demonstrate something to an interested audience. Given that definition, I surmize that the combination of the entire package, to include the use of DirecTV10, the glory of HD to which it is being presented, and then the one slide, in total equals a show. Would you agree?


I'd love to agree with you smiddy...... it's just that now you made my head hurt!!!!!:grin:


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> I'd settle for the 20 - 40 channels they were expecting on the 19th. I'll be patient on getting the rest of the way to 100!!!!!
> 
> Carl


No way! I bet you'll be glued to this forum awaiting words of joy that channels continue to pop as we write and search, and write and search, ad nauseam.


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> I'd love to agree with you smiddy...... it's just that now you made my head hurt!!!!!:grin:


Sorry, I owe you a beer!


----------



## cdavis0720

smiddy said:


> No way! I bet you'll be glued to this forum awaiting words of joy that channels continue to pop as we write and search, and write and search, ad nauseam.


Ding Dang it!!!!! Have I become that transparent???? LOL........


----------



## loudo

Directions:
1. Take two chill pills.
2. Go to channel 498 and read the slide.
3. Look at your calendar and realize we still have 10 days left in September.


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> Ding Dang it!!!!! Have I become that transparent???? LOL........


You're as clear as the waters of Lake Tahoe...


----------



## cdavis0720

loudo said:


> Directions:
> 1. Take two chill pills.
> 2. Go to channel 498 and read the slide.
> 3. Look at your calendar and realize we still have 10 days left in September.


Okay.... now THAT was funny........


----------



## Smthkd

Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


----------



## cdavis0720

Smthkd said:


> Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


Okay.... now THAT was NOT funny......


----------



## noneroy

Smthkd said:


> Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


I've got a giant grain of salt if anyone needs a little bit to take that news with*.

*noneroy: ending sentences with prepositions since 1978 or there about.


----------



## ShiningBengal

loudo said:


> Directions:
> 
> 3. Look at your calendar and realize we still have 10 days left in September.


Actually, there are only 9. But then, who's counting?


----------



## smiddy

ShiningBengal said:


> Actually, there are only 9. But then, who's counting?


Actually, to be even more precise, 8.583 days left, from where I sit...but who's counting?


----------



## smiddy

smiddy said:


> Actually, to be even more precise, 8.583 days left, from where I sit...but who's counting?


Oh, even though I will lose 0.04167 days when I travel home. :hurah:


----------



## RAD

bnash972 said:


> One more time for the cheap seats&#8230;NO DEADLINES HAVE BEEN MISSED on this launch plan. They did plan on launching on the 19th, but they also built in a cushion for the types of issues that appear to have happened so far. Publicly everything says "By October". D* might be behind where they would LIKE to be&#8230;but they are not behind schedule. Arguably telling the CSRs that the 19th was a mistake, but publicly they haven't missed any deadlines. (Yet?!?!?).
> 
> Signed,
> Brad
> 9 year D* customer, fan, apologist, and eternal optimist.
> 
> :soapbox:


Brad, the problem is that D* does keep changing what they're saying about when things will happen. They were saying: "After the spacecraft is maneuvered into a circular orbit at 103 degrees West longitude and tests are completed, it is expected to _begin operations in early September, delivering the first of up to 100 national HD channels by year-end_." And if someone called in the CSR's were saying the rollout would start on 9/19.


----------



## man_rob

Smthkd said:


> Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


----------



## bwaldron

RAD said:


> Brad, the problem is that D* does keep changing what they're saying about when things will happen. They were saying: "After the spacecraft is maneuvered into a circular orbit at 103 degrees West longitude and tests are completed, it is expected to _begin operations in early September, delivering the first of up to 100 national HD channels by year-end_."


Yes. While deadlines have not been missed, there were desires and plans to beat the deadlines. DirecTV, the content providers, and we the customers are all a bit disappointed that they have been unable to do that.

But disappointed does not mean I am angry or even particularly upset. Some folks around the forums are throwing tantrums, and it's sorta repulsive.


----------



## smiddy

man_rob said:


>


Puxatony Phil looks like a crazy rabbid squirl.


----------



## MIAMI1683

Ok so my hr20-700 is working fine, but my hr20-100 is a gray screen. So does anybody know whay this happens? Is it software, or is it the 100 itself. Channel 499 worked correctly.So I guess we'll see when we see.


----------



## Tone-Loc

Tone-Loc said:


> Im concerned, I have 498 but it is blank, it is NOT searching for signal though, do I have an issue here? Should I be seeing a message?
> 
> Also, I unplugged one of my converters and it started "searching for signal"


Can someone help me please? I also swapped converters with two new ones, no slide info but not searching either. Is everyone else getting the slide message?


----------



## cdavis0720

bwaldron said:


> Yes. While deadlines have not been missed, there were desires and plans to beat the deadlines. DirecTV, the content providers, and we the customers are all a bit disappointed that they have been unable to do that.
> 
> But disappointed does not mean I am angry or even particularly upset. Some folks around the forums are throwing tantrums, and it's sorta repulsive.


I could not agree with that last line more!!!!! Am I disappointed.... you bet I am...... Angry, upset???? not really I'm just having fun with the whole issue.

Flipside is that responses basically saying "Well go to Cable then" or Go to E* etc.... are pretty ridiculous too...... I almost expect to see a smiley thumbing it's nose at the person.

Them that are that angry over this are gonna vent but hopefully they will be right here giving the praises when the channels are actually up and running.

Just one person's opinion....

Carl


----------



## noneroy

Tone-Loc said:


> Can someone help me please? I also swapped converters with two new ones, no slide info but not searching either. Is everyone else getting the slide message?


What are your meter readings on 103(b)?


----------



## bnash972

RAD said:


> Brad, the problem is that D* does keep changing what they're saying about when things will happen. They were saying: "After the spacecraft is maneuvered into a circular orbit at 103 degrees West longitude and tests are completed, it is expected to _begin operations in early September, delivering the first of up to 100 national HD channels by year-end_." And if someone called in the CSR's were saying the rollout would start on 9/19.


I hear what your are saying. However, you italicized the wrong word(s). You missed the word "expected". D* is damned if they do, damned if they don't. Ether they don't give us any dates and we're upset becasue we're in the dark or they give us a projection and we jump all over them. We can't have it both ways.

I'm just as ready as the next guy. I've been on pins and needles. But there's more moving parts here than just flipping a switch. D* just launched a multimillion $ satellite. There's equipment, software, billing, training, PR/Marketing, and service providers to deal with. If any one has ever worked in project management or product releases there's ALWAYS some kind of hiccup. It's just a matter of how big the glitch is and how quickly it can get fixed. Companies roll back launches every day. D* appears to have a solid plan with cushion in place. They HOPED to launch in early September, but gave themselves enough cushion...which unfortunately for everyone they've had to use.


----------



## Tone-Loc

noneroy said:


> What are your meter readings on 103(b)?


Range from 75-90 on all TP's.


----------



## bwaldron

bnash972 said:


> They HOPED to launch in early September, but gave themselves enough cushion...which unfortunately for everyone they've had to use.


Exactly.


----------



## RAD

bwaldron said:


> Yes. While deadlines have not been missed, there were desires and plans to beat the deadlines. DirecTV, the content providers, and we the customers are all a bit disappointed that they have been unable to do that.
> 
> But disappointed does not mean I am angry or even particularly upset. Some folks around the forums are throwing tantrums, and it's sorta repulsive.


My point is that D* has been making announcements about when something would happen, then it doesn't, and folks say D* hasn't missed any deadlines. OK, here's a hard date, from http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight= they say _"DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, is hailing 2007 as the "Year of HD" with the planned launch and carriage of 100 national high-definition (HD) channels. With this substantial HD muscle, DIRECTV will offer three-times more HD programming than any other multi-channel distributor, *with the majority of these channels launching in Q3*."_

OK, they have 9 more days then to get over 50 HD channels up and running and if they don't they've missed a published deadline.

I understand that sh*t happens and dates are missed, but when that happens D* needs to step up and make the same effort to telling their customers what's happening and when they expect to have the problem corrected, not the cone of silence that's been going on these past few days. I'm not angry or throwing a tantrum, just wanting my service provide to let me know what's going on.


----------



## gslater

Smthkd said:


> Scott G over at SatGuys has just announced that his contact said the HD channels have been delayed till next week!!! Sorry guys but looks like we have to wait another weekend!


I believe we heard yesterday rumours to the effect that it would be beginning of next week. I think most of us were hoping that was the official line and that we would actually see content arrive sooner but perhaps not. If I were DirecTv, I wouldn't want to start messing with content over a weekend. I'd wait until the NFL games were over and then work on it again during the day Monday.


----------



## bwaldron

RAD said:


> OK, they have 9 more days then to get over 50 HD channels up and running and if they don't they've missed a published deadline.


Correct. Let's see where we stand at the end of the month. If things haven't happened by then, we will definitely see a corporate statement (as we did about the spotbeam issue) and probably a customer-oriented communication as well -- since the website now mentions a September start.

Until then, it's wait and see.


----------



## gslater

RAD said:


> My point is that D* has been making announcements about when something would happen, then it doesn't, and folks say D* hasn't missed any deadlines. OK, here's a hard date, from http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight= they say _"DIRECTV, the nation's leading satellite television service provider, is hailing 2007 as the "Year of HD" with the planned launch and carriage of 100 national high-definition (HD) channels. With this substantial HD muscle, DIRECTV will offer three-times more HD programming than any other multi-channel distributor, *with the majority of these channels launching in Q3*."_
> 
> OK, they have 9 more days then to get over 50 HD channels up and running and if they don't they've missed a published deadline.
> 
> I understand that sh*t happens and dates are missed, but when that happens D* needs to step up and make the same effort to telling their customers what's happening and when they expect to have the problem corrected, not the cone of silence that's been going on these past few days. I'm not angry or throwing a tantrum, just wanting my service provide to let me know what's going on.


You realize that press release was from January 8? That's 6 months before they even launched the Satellite. You've got to cut them some slack.


----------



## RAD

bnash972 said:


> I hear what your are saying. However, you illicised the wrong word(s). You missed the word "expected". D* is damned if they do, damned if they don't. Ether they don't give us any dates and we're upset becasue we're in the dark or they give us a projection and we jump all over them. We can't have it both ways.


If you give dates out and miss them that's OK, I don't have a problem with that, but you need to communicate. So they missed the expected date, then you put out another PR saying we have a problem and we're looking to get it resolved by X. I know if I had a project at work that was to be up on a date and missed it I sure as hell have better send out a communications say happened and when we'd try it again.


----------



## noneroy

Tone-Loc said:


> Range from 75-90 on all TP's.


Are you getting a gray screen or an error message on 498? Do you have an H20 or Hr20 (and if it's an HR20 is it black or grey)?


----------



## RAD

gslater said:


> You realize that press release was from January 8? That's 6 months before they even launched the Satellite. You've got to cut them some slack.


Agreeded, but all I've been saying if you put out something that says something will happen on a date, and you miss it, then you better also put something out saying you blew it and when the next estimated date is or when you'll let us know what the new date is, silence is not the way to handle things.


----------



## Smthkd

RAD, I understand what you are talking about and its sad because alot of these Newbies don't! All I have to say is remember Directv7S and alot of us older subs understand concerning D* inability to make deadlines!


----------



## bwaldron

Smthkd said:


> RAD, I understand what you are talking about and its sad because alot of these Newbies don't! All I have to say is remember Directv7S and alot of us older subs understand concerning D* inability to make deadlines!


There is certainly room for skepticism, no problem with that. I do not have blind faith in DirecTV, that's for sure. (And no, I am not at all a newbie.)

But complaining about a missed deadline before it has been missed seems like wasted effort to me.


----------



## PR Buick

RAD said:


> If you give dates out and miss them that's OK, I don't have a problem with that, but you need to communicate. *So they missed the expected date*, then you put out another PR saying we have a problem and we're looking to get it resolved by X. I know if I had a project at work that was to be up on a date and missed it I sure as hell have better send out a communications say happened and when we'd try it again.


But, according to the information you gave in a previous post, they _haven't _missed the date. (Today _is _the 21st, correct?) Why do you keep stating, in past tense, that they missed it?


----------



## paulman182

Real communication from D* would mean a lot.

The off-the-record info we get on this forum is much appreciated, but being off-the-record, can't be counted as a real effort from D* to inform its customers.

It would speak volumes to see a press release saying, "An unforseen glitch in our billing/activation program has delayed early rollout of the new HD chanels. The software engineers are working round-the-clock to modify the software which allows activation of the proper channels for our valued customers. When this is completed, we anticipate 30 new HD channels to be available at the onset. Our best estimate of the completion of this part of the project is...(date)...which, of course, could be subject to change."


----------



## cdavis0720

paulman182 said:


> Real communication from D* would mean a lot.
> 
> The off-the-record info we get on this forum is much appreciated, but being off-the-record, can't be counted as a real effort from D* to inform its customers.
> 
> It would speak volumes to see a press release saying, "An unforseen glitch in our billing/activation program has delayed early rollout of the new HD chanels. The software engineers are working round-the-clock to modify the software which allows activation of the proper channels for our valued customers. When this is completed, we anticipate 30 new HD channels to be available at the onset. Our best estimate of the completion of this part of the project is...(date)...which, of course, could be subject to change."


Hey..... maybe that could be the second slide on channel 498!!!!! Now that would be a SLIDESHOW!!!!!!

I kid because I care......

Carl


----------



## RAD

Smthkd said:


> RAD, I understand what you are talking about and its sad because alot of these Newbies don't! All I have to say is remember Directv7S and alot of us older subs understand concerning D* inability to make deadlines!


Boy, do I remember back then. There was one person from WV if I remember that was ragging on D* for months on end, didn't matter what the subject was they posted on how bad D* was because 7S was late.


----------



## PWenger

paulman182 said:


> Real communication from D* would mean a lot.
> 
> The off-the-record info we get on this forum is much appreciated, but being off-the-record, can't be counted as a real effort from D* to inform its customers.
> 
> It would speak volumes to see a press release saying, "An unforseen glitch in our billing/activation program has delayed early rollout of the new HD chanels. The software engineers are working round-the-clock to modify the software which allows activation of the proper channels for our valued customers. When this is completed, we anticipate 30 new HD channels to be available at the onset. Our best estimate of the completion of this part of the project is...(date)...which, of course, could be subject to change."


+1

While I admit that corporate never officially released a date, their CSRs did start giving out information relating to the 19th, and they must of been aware of all the frenzy on the boards. A simple statement that the date being given out was a target and not a solid launch date would have meant a great deal.

I really can find no fault with Directv's handling of this EXCEPT in the realm of communication.


----------



## RAD

PR Buick said:


> But, according to the information you gave in a previous post, they _haven't _missed the date. (Today _is _the 21st, correct?) Why do you keep stating, in past tense, that they missed it?


If you're going to repond to my threads then you better read all of them. The missing the expected date was from the D10 launch PR where D* said they expected D10 to be operational in EARLY September, we're past early by a few days.


----------



## bwaldron

paulman182 said:


> It would speak volumes to see a press release saying, "An unforseen glitch in our billing/activation program has delayed early rollout of the new HD chanels ...


I get that, but a press release would imply that a "deadline" has been missed (even though your wording doesn't state that). That could do more damage to DirecTV than the good it would do for the small % of upset customers.

A statement such as you mentioned, though, _should_ be provided for CSRs to use with customers who had been given (or heard about) the 19th.

If the stated deadline is missed and there is no press communication, that would be a different story.


----------



## bwaldron

RAD said:


> If you're going to repond to my threads then you better read all of them. The missing the expected date was from the D10 launch PR where D* said they expected D10 to be operational in EARLY September, we're past early by a few days.


You are confusing "expectations" with "deadlines."


----------



## Wire Paladin

I haven't seen anything from DirecTV indicating an exact date when the new HD channels would start except all the rumors on the internet. Yes it would be fantastic it they started yesterday. It didn't happen. Move on.

It would also be great if they start rolling out HD channels before the fall season starts. Keep your fingers crossed.

The thing I'm bugged about is that the Sci-fi Channel isn't scheduled until October or later. Stargate Atlantis starts next week and I want to see it in HD. Bummer.

But life goes on.


----------



## ToddD

The last few posts all make the point that from DirecTv's point of view that the best course of action would have been to provide NO DATES. One can not be accused of missing a deadline if there is none provided.....I still expect that to be the plan in the future.


----------



## bwaldron

ToddD said:


> The last few posts all make the point that from DirecTv's point of view that the best course of action would have been to provide NO DATES. One can not be accused of missing a deadline if there is none provided.....I still expect that to be the plan in the future.


Well, the DirecTV site is now telling customers that the roll-out will start this month. That's sort-of a date


----------



## PR Buick

RAD said:


> If you're going to repond to my threads then you better read all of them. The missing the expected date was from the D10 launch PR where D* said they expected D10 to be operational in EARLY September, we're past early by a few days.


Not operational? I've got signals on all tp's, have for a while. (Certainly within the parameters of "early September".) "Operational" and letting us receive channels are two different things. I agree with you on one point, however--reading comprehension _is _a good thing.


----------



## bnash972

RAD said:


> If you give dates out and miss them that's OK, I don't have a problem with that, but you need to communicate. So they missed the expected date, then you put out another PR saying we have a problem and we're looking to get it resolved by X. I know if I had a project at work that was to be up on a date and missed it I sure as hell have better send out a communications say happened and when we'd try it again.


Yep, I would love that too. But I have a feeling they have bigger fish to fry than the .001% of their customer base that is ranting hear. Besides if we would quit calling and emailing the CEO and corporate communications team (see previous threads in here) they might just have time. 

Really, I know what you are saying RAD. There's just a balance there. If they give another date and miss it, then they have even more egg on their face and we're even more upset. They haven't done everything perfectly, but they can't make everyone happy.

I think D* went in the wrong directions for a couple years. I think we've all had that frustration. It's pent up and its going to take some time to win back our trust. But I think...or should I say hope...they're back on track. Time will tell.

OK...stepping off my soap box. Let's get back to happy fun thoughts about glorious new HD!!! It looks like a big milestone may have been hit today.

:icon_hug:

Disclaimer: I am a Marketing Manger for a relatively large company. I have to deal w/ stuff like this frequently.


----------



## techrep

Communication is such a delicate thing, even in HD.


----------



## Smthkd

Just a reminder everyone. Chase Carey's conference call with Liberty Media is at 11:15am ET. Thats less than 30 mins. away. Maybe he will say something about the HD expansion to them. I doubt it but nothing wrong with being optimistic!


UPDATE...........Seems like Liberty's conference has all ready started! They have a 9am ET start time and Directv website has a 11:15am ET start time. I listening to it right now but I notice its not Chase Carey talking! Maybe he's up next!!


----------



## MikeR

it also will not be archived on DIRECTV's site...so catch it live if you can!


----------



## ToddD

bwaldron said:


> Well, the DirecTV site is now telling customers that the roll-out will start this month. That's sort-of a date


sort of But hey they already screwed this one up- no reason to stop now ... But they can learn for the future.....anyone here expect to see another CSR memo?


----------



## FeelForce1

"" ODDBALL, I CAN'T FIX IT WITHOUT THE PARTS NO MATTER HOW POSITIVE I THINK"!! Moriarty, Kelly's Heroes


----------



## DarkAudit

If they launch tomorrow, I'll be too busy tailgating to notice. Grr those noon start times! But the game's on TV (WVU vs ECU ESPN2 no HD ). So by Sunday morning I'd have had time to sober up and see what I missed. 

(BTW: if you see a stuffed vulture in the parking lot, you may see me nearby! )


----------



## mhking

Smthkd said:


> Just a reminder everyone. Chase Carey's conference call with Liberty Media is at 11:15am ET. Thats less than 30 mins. away. Maybe he will say something about the HD expansion to them. I doubt it but nothing wrong with being optimistic!


Yeah, he's going to be standing at a big red button and talk about launching "this fully operational battle station!"


----------



## ToddD

bnash972 said:


> I think D* went in the wrong directions for a couple years. I think we've all had that frustration. It's pent up and its going to take some time to win back our trust. But I think...or should I say hope...they're back on track. Time will tell.


+1

And this is the crux of it.....most of us (me included) that are frustrated are not just frustrated about this....Hey, I've been defending them about this.....it's all of the OTHER stuff that has been going on for the past few years.


----------



## upnorth

Hey folks D* wants D10 beaming us new HD just as much as we do I have no dought that they are working around the clock to get it done. And I have no dought we will see the new HD before the End of September.
They owe no one any explanation at this point.
Now if this goes on into October I believe we will have a problem untill then lets just let them do there job.


----------



## bwaldron

ToddD said:


> sort of But hey they already screwed this one up- no reason to stop now ... But they can learn for the future.....anyone here expect to see another CSR memo?


Yeah, I was surprised that the CSRs were authorized to tell people about the 19th...unless they were 100% confident that all systems were definitely good to go. Obviously they weren't...and DirecTV gets slammed somewhat. I'm sure they have learned.


----------



## GP_23

Anybody heard from Earl, if that red haired female in the red dress is warming up yet?


----------



## bwaldron

upnorth said:


> Hey folks D* wants D10 beaming us new HD just as much as we do I have no dought that they are working around the clock to get it done


No kidding. I am sure that the programming providers are pushing them as well.


----------



## bwaldron

GP_23 said:


> Anybody heard from Earl, if that red haired female in the red dress is warming up yet?


Annie never sings about weekend days. Or at least she hasn't in the past (in my experience).


----------



## GP_23

bwaldron said:


> No kidding. I am sure that the programming providers are pushing them as well.


You would think CNN, TWC, BTN would all be on their back and History Channel for that matter. Wasn't D* supposed to be the first to launch their HD channel?


----------



## skyviewmark1

GP_23 said:



> You would think CNN, TWC, BTN would all be on their back and History Channel for that matter. Wasn't D* supposed to be the first to launch their HD channel?


Well they already blew the being first on BTN and History.. E* already has those.. But they still have a chance with CNN and TWC.. Heres hoping with fingers crossed..


----------



## Sirshagg

noneroy said:


> ummm....channel 498 doesn't count as one of the 100 channels in HD, does it? :lol:
> 
> And couldn't use use a D* dish to pick up E* channels? The AT-9 can see 110/119 which is where charlie has all his channels (unless you want 65.5 which is some HD and Sky Angel, if I'm not mistaken (and probably am)).


I don't care if it counts as one of then so long as there are more. After all only 1 does make the up to 100 statement true.


----------



## cdavis0720

GP_23 said:


> You would think CNN, TWC, BTN would all be on their back and History Channel for that matter. Wasn't D* supposed to be the first to launch their HD channel?


<chris crocker mode>

LEAVE D* ALONE!!!!!!!!!!:flaiming

You people are lucky that D* even gives you any TV to look at!!!!!!:flaiming

LEAVE D* ALONE!!!!!!!!!:flaiming

If you have a problem with D* then you have a problem with ME!!!!!

</chris crocker mode>


----------



## Sirshagg

loudo said:


> Directions:
> 1. Take two chill pills.
> 2. Go to channel 498 and read the slide.
> 3. Look at your calendar and realize we still have 10 days left in September.


----------



## GP_23

cdavis0720 said:


> <chris crocker mode>
> 
> LEAVE D* ALONE!!!!!!!!!!:flaiming
> 
> You people are lucky that D* even gives you any TV to look at!!!!!!:flaiming
> 
> LEAVE D* ALONE!!!!!!!!!:flaiming
> 
> If you have a problem with D* then you have a problem with ME!!!!!
> 
> </chris crocker mode>


I love D* I was not saying anything bad, but the pressure from stations is equal to or worse than the pressure from all of us! I want HD as bad as anyone else on this forum, if you couldn't tell by my sig., but I would rather have them get everything right before launching than to have them launch and then take it all away to fix it.


----------



## GP_23

Sirshagg said:


>


How bout a 6er of the new Miller Chill?


----------



## DarkAudit

GP_23 said:


> How bout a 6er of the new Miller Chill?


How about a case that I can take to the game tomorrow?


----------



## byron

DarkAudit said:


> If they launch tomorrow, I'll be too busy tailgating to notice. Grr those noon start times! But the game's on TV (WVU vs ECU ESPN2 no HD ). So by Sunday morning I'd have had time to sober up and see what I missed.
> 
> (BTW: if you see a stuffed vulture in the parking lot, you may see me nearby! )


i just bought my plane ticket to make it back to morgantown for the pitt game.... MSU game is planned too (pending some work projects get finishes in time).


----------



## Bowtaz3

GP_23 said:


> How bout a 6er of the new Miller Chill?


That any good? I'm a Sam Adams light man myself.


----------



## cdavis0720

byron said:


> i just bought my plane ticket to make it back to morgantown for the pitt game.... MSU game is planned too (pending some work projects get finishes in time).


Boy I sure hope none of these "work projects" have anything to do with new HD channels........... cause you may want to reshedule......

I kid because I care......

Carl


----------



## BWELL316

Smthkd said:


> Just a reminder everyone. Chase Carey's conference call with Liberty Media is at 11:15am ET. Thats less than 30 mins. away. Maybe he will say something about the HD expansion to them. I doubt it but nothing wrong with being optimistic!
> 
> UPDATE...........Seems like Liberty's conference has all ready started! They have a 9am ET start time and Directv website has a 11:15am ET start time. I listening to it right now but I notice its not Chase Carey talking! Maybe he's up next!!


It is set for 11:45 am according to DTV's website. I am listening to some dude from GSN right now and why Game Show Network is profitable.


----------



## browningt

That Miller Chill is God awful. I was @ a happy hour and they had a scantily clad girl giving them out for free. I almost couldn't drink the 3 she gave me... almost.
:bink:


----------



## purtman

cdavis0720 said:


> Flipside is that responses basically saying "Well go to Cable then" or Go to E* etc.... are pretty ridiculous too...... I almost expect to see a smiley thumbing it's nose at the person.


What gets tiring is all of the complaints ("D* lied", "CSRs are crap", etc.). What I find amazing is that most of the people who are consistently complaining about how poor D* is can't even spell.

I think we've all miscalculated something and nobody here is perfect. So if we can cut the complaining, the whole site would be a lot better.


----------



## byron

cdavis0720 said:


> Boy I sure hope none of these "work projects" have anything to do with new HD channels........... cause you may want to reshedule......
> 
> I kid because I care......
> 
> Carl


lol. i wish. we're migrating our document management system... the roll out is going extremely slow (to say the least).


----------



## purtman

GP_23 said:


> ... History Channel for that matter. Wasn't D* supposed to be the first to launch their HD channel?


That's what The History Channel announced.


----------



## bwaldron

purtman said:


> That's what The History Channel announced.


Yep, and when they went live elsewhere, they had a fire at their operations center. D* has some powerful mojo when they choose to use it.


----------



## GP_23

Bowtaz3 said:


> That any good? I'm a Sam Adams light man myself.


It's actually not that bad. I like Sam's Summer and Octoberfest myself.


----------



## alwayscool

Sirshagg said:


>


You have the wrong imprint on that pill. I should read:

*RORER
_____
714*

:eek2:


----------



## StanO

So....did we ever get any information about what it means if 498 does not have the slide? I do not have 499 any longer and I only get a black screen on 498 in 720p. I tried to look at my signals, but I got the interruption of testing message. Any ideas?


----------



## cdavis0720

purtman said:


> What gets tiring is all of the complaints ("D* lied", "CSRs are crap", etc.). What I find amazing is that most of the people who are consistently complaining about how poor D* is can't even spell.
> 
> I think we've all miscalculated something and nobody here is perfect. So if we can cut the complaining, the whole site would be a lot better.


Agreed on the overall D* bashing because of this issue being tiring. I won't comment on people's spelling, grammar, etc. because I've probably had a typo or two myself and as you said nobody here is perfect.

I am curious as to what exactly we've "all" miscalculated tho. Personally I've had ZERO to do with their launch of new HD channels. People have a right to complain, express disappointment, whatever. The site is dbstalk.com not iloveD*.com

For the record, I am overall a D* supporter. My past issues with them had to do with their installers. As far as D* themselves go I have nothing but praise for how they have treated me.

Carl


----------



## Sirshagg

alwayscool said:


> You have the wrong imprint on that pill. I should read:
> 
> *RORER*
> *_____*
> *714*
> 
> :eek2:


I don't get it?


----------



## man_rob

purtman said:


> That's what The History Channel announced.


Actually it was a joint press release, and D* posted it on their website. 
See: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P4310018


----------



## Bowtaz3

GP_23 said:


> It's actually not that bad. I like Sam's Summer and Octoberfest myself.


I haven't tried those yet. I want to though


----------



## alwayscool

Sirshagg said:


> I don't get it?


It's a 70's thing. You had to be there. LOL


----------



## purtman

cdavis0720 said:


> Agreed on the overall D* bashing because of this issue being tiring. I won't comment on people's spelling, grammar, etc. because I've probably had a typo or two myself and as you said nobody here is perfect.
> 
> I am curious as to what exactly we've "all" miscalculated tho. Personally I've had ZERO to do with their launch of new HD channels. People have a right to complain, express disappointment, whatever. The site is dbstalk.com not iloveD*.com
> 
> For the record, I am overall a D* supporter. My past issues with them had to do with their installers. As far as D* themselves go I have nothing but praise for how they have treated me.
> 
> Carl


I'm not talking so much about the little frustration here, but the "D* su***", "D* lied", and the other off-color comments. The spelling issues I'm speaking about aren't really typos per se, but messages filled with multiple grammatical errors. It's like saying, "You're terrible at what you do, but it's okay if *I* make mistakes".


----------



## GenoV

StanO said:


> So....did we ever get any information about what it means if 498 does not have the slide? I do not have 499 any longer and I only get a black screen on 498 in 720p. I tried to look at my signals, but I got the interruption of testing message. Any ideas?


Take a look at Earl's current Poll / Troubleshooting thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99989


----------



## Howie

alwayscool said:


> You have the wrong imprint on that pill. I should read:
> 
> *RORER
> _____
> 714*
> 
> :eek2:


Qualude. Why not just take a ball peen hammer and knock yourself in the head with it?


----------



## Sirshagg

alwayscool said:


> It's a 70's thing. You had to be there. LOL


Well I was there, but probably WAY to young.


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> Hey..... maybe that could be the second slide on channel 498!!!!! Now that would be a SLIDESHOW!!!!!!
> 
> I kid because I care......
> 
> Carl


You only care about those HD channels. What happened to mutual respect and community of happiness?

I kid too...


----------



## Sirshagg

I really need that history HD channel
Only scored 67%
http://www.americancivicliteracy.org/resources/quiz.aspx


----------



## cdavis0720

smiddy said:


> You only care about those HD channels. What happened to mutual respect and community of happiness?
> 
> I kid too...


Oh we are nothing without mutual respect and communal happiness.......


----------



## steveken

This might be funny...... I only put teenager in there because it needed an age. 

http://www.icetruck.tv/index.php?id=27a1c65b06b03966ecec75ae1ee5ffda


----------



## BWELL316

Chase Carey is on now, with his ummm's and ya knows....


----------



## Sirshagg

BWELL316 said:


> Chase Craey is on now, with his ummm's and ya knows....


Uuuuuhhhhhh....:nono2:


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> Oh we are nothing without mutual respect and communal happiness.......


Hehehe! Yep, agreed! Especially in High Definition!


----------



## mhking

Is "Um" a technical term for Carey?


----------



## smiddy

smiddy said:


> Hehehe! Yep, agreed! Especially in High Definition!


Speaking of, does anyone know if the movie, damn the name escapes me, 1968-ish, a huge music event in New York, ARGH, my mind sucks, what is the name of it? Anyway, someone of you knows, do you know if that was filmed in 35 mm and from MGM? I'd love to see that in HD, it would be great!


----------



## steveken

smiddy said:


> Speaking of, does anyone know if the movie, damn the name escapes me, 1968-ish, a huge music event in New York, ARGH, my mind sucks, what is the name of it? Anyway, someone of you knows, do you know if that was filmed in 35 mm and from MGM? I'd love to see that in HD, it would be great!


Guys and Dolls?


----------



## BWELL316

I feel good to know I am part of an attractive subscriber base.


----------



## smiddy

steveken said:


> Guys and Dolls?


Nope, I think it was the name of the town, all the rock groups of the day were there.


----------



## StanO

smiddy said:


> Speaking of, does anyone know if the movie, damn the name escapes me, 1968-ish, a huge music event in New York, ARGH, my mind sucks, what is the name of it? Anyway, someone of you knows, do you know if that was filmed in 35 mm and from MGM? I'd love to see that in HD, it would be great!


Woodstock?


----------



## JeffBowser

One only needs to see the text under my user name there to the left to see how I feel about the rotten grammar and spelling that has become so rampant. Why should any adult want to type like a grade-schooler and be totally unconcerned about it.

Whoa, was that off-topic or what :lol:



purtman said:


> I'm not talking so much about the little frustration here, but the "D* su***", "D* lied", and the other off-color comments. The spelling issues I'm speaking about aren't really typos per se, but messages filled with multiple grammatical errors. It's like saying, "You're terrible at what you do, but it's okay if *I* make mistakes".


----------



## smiddy

StanO said:


> Woodstock? Monterey Pop Festival?


WOODSTOCK, you're the man, Stan! Yes, I want to see that in HD, very cool!


----------



## cdavis0720

StanO said:


> Woodstock? Monterey Pop Festival?


Gotta be Woodstock........

problem is that the only high there was anything but definition........


----------



## doo4usc

Is there supposed to be a "Slideshow" on 498? I have 2 receivers and both say "Congratulations", hopefully that's the slide..? Off to the granddaughters hockey tourney..


----------



## smiddy

cdavis0720 said:


> Gotta be Woodstock........
> 
> problem is that the only high there was anything but definition........


I thought it was filmed, was it not? Does MGM own that one, does anyone know?


----------



## dedalus_00

smiddy said:


> Speaking of, does anyone know if the movie, damn the name escapes me, 1968-ish, a huge music event in New York, ARGH, my mind sucks, what is the name of it? Anyway, someone of you knows, do you know if that was filmed in 35 mm and from MGM? I'd love to see that in HD, it would be great!


Definitely Woodstock. 1969 actually. Most people who were actually there barely remember it either thanks to the infamous brown acid


----------



## BWELL316

Wow, HD/DVR sales are up 60%. I wonder why?:nono:


----------



## smiddy

dedalus_00 said:


> Definitely Woodstock. 1969 actually. Most people who were actually there barely remember it either thanks to the infamous brown acid


I was 6 then...no brown acid for me. But man what a film...can you recall what studio put it together? It may be independent though.


----------



## mhking

"Quality and efficiency" of customer service is not where it should be? Who woulda guessed? (rolling eyes)


----------



## StanO

smiddy said:


> I thought it was filmed, was it not? Does MGM own that one, does anyone know?


According to my DVD, it is Warner Bros.


----------



## BWELL316

What is churn?


----------



## Dr. Booda

StanO said:


> So....did we ever get any information about what it means if 498 does not have the slide? I do not have 499 any longer and I only get a black screen on 498 in 720p. I tried to look at my signals, but I got the interruption of testing message. Any ideas?


Just an idea, have you checked your online account for the mystery HD charges? Maybe they haven't gotten to your account yet to authorize it.


----------



## mhking

BWELL316 said:


> What is churn?


Customer turnover.


----------



## smiddy

mhking said:


> "Quality and efficiency" of customer service is not where it should be? Who woulda guessed? (rolling eyes)


They need more of your coffee. [CheesyGrin]


----------



## dedalus_00

smiddy said:


> I was 6 then...no brown acid for me. But man what a film...can you recall what studio put it together? It may be independent though.


It was independently produced, then distributed by Warner Brothers (thanks IMDB!)


----------



## BWELL316

mhking said:


> Customer turnover.


Thank you for that.


----------



## smiddy

StanO said:



> According to my DVD, it is Warner Bros.


Thanks Stan. I'm sitting in the airport waiting to catch my flight and couldn't get to mine readily.


----------



## Sirshagg

mhking said:


> "Quality and efficiency" of customer service is not where it should be? Who woulda guessed? (rolling eyes)


You think?


----------



## StanO

Dr. Booda said:


> Just an idea, have you checked your online account for the mystery HD charges? Maybe they haven't gotten to your account yet to authorize it.


Yes. I got all the HD hits on 9/11/07. But, thanks for the input!


----------



## cdavis0720

smiddy said:


> I thought it was filmed, was it not? Does MGM own that one, does anyone know?


Looks like it is owned by Warner Bros.

IMDB link for you to check out:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0066580/companycredits

Have Fun!


----------



## BWELL316

He mentioned the HD, but it was as canned as a CSR e-mail(ya know). Take questions from the audience!!!!


----------



## deepthinker

DOD/VOD rolls out next month in Denver and L.A. first markets, per conference call.


----------



## bnash972

Listening to the investor relations meeting. As expected, no solid dates from Carey. He gave a generic "in the coming weeks" more HD is coming.


----------



## bnash972

bnash972 said:


> Listening to the investor relations meeting. As expected, no solid dates from Carey. He gave a generic "in the coming weeks" more HD is coming.


Just said that in the coming months we'll have the ability to link DVRs in the home. "seemed" to be a short term goal that's a priority.


----------



## code4code5

deepthinker said:


> DOD/VOD rolls out next month in Denver and L.A. first markets, per conference call.


Right on. I'm ready.


----------



## bnash972

bnash972 said:


> Listening to the investor relations meeting. As expected, no solid dates from Carey. He gave a generic "in the coming weeks" more HD is coming.


Remote DVR programming from mobile phone is being worked on.


----------



## deepthinker

How funny that two guys from DFW are listening and giving these folks tidbits. :lol:


----------



## FeelForce1

Sirshagg said:


> I don't get it?


LUDES:grin:


----------



## mhking

Q&A time...


----------



## Fish Man

man_rob said:


> Slide Number one, The Larch.


And now:

Slide number two:

The naughty bits of Reginald Maudling.


----------



## BudShark

bnash972 said:


> Just said that in the coming months we'll have the ability to link DVRs in the home. "seemed" to be a short term goal that's a priority.


Not that you can see me, want to see me, or need the visual... but I am doing a happy dance in my chair at work! 

Chris


----------



## GP_23

Anyone having issues on channel 540, one of the showtime's I guess, few people on another site are having a "Sign Off" message on it.

I am at work and wife confirmed it is Showtime West and we are not authorized or purchased channel, but channel 71 Showtime HD works just fine. Hmmmm


----------



## fhedrick

All I get on 498 is the same "searching for satellite" I used to get on 499.


----------



## jcurrier31

GP_23 said:


> Anyone having issues on channel 540, one of the showtime's I guess, few people on another site are having a "Sign Off" message on it.


Mine has Flowers in the Attic with no problems.


----------



## mhking

Question: "How's FIOS as a competitor?"

"Ummm....ah......."


----------



## FeelForce1

mhking said:


> Question: "How's FIOS as a competitor?"
> 
> "Ummm....ah......."


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PersMD

jcurrier31 said:


> Mine has Flowers in the Attic with no problems.


Same here.


----------



## bnash972

FeelForce1 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


There are MAJOR areas of DFW (Dallas/Ft. Worth) that still don't have DSL. Good luck getting fiber to the masses quickly and cheaply.


----------



## deepthinker

mhking said:


> Question: "How's FIOS as a competitor?"
> 
> "Ummm....ah......."


Very funny question, as I've worked for Verizon for almost 4 years and wouldn't even be on these forums at all if I was lucky enough to live in a Verizon neighborhood. SBC, excuse me ATT/Ma Bell, controls most of DFW and I''m unlucky enough to keep getting pitched the uber lame UVerse crap instead of FIOS. We're moving in the next year though and it will for sure be into a Verizon neighborhood. This is coming from a DTV subscriber since 1999. FIOS rocks!


----------



## FeelForce1

bnash972 said:


> There are MAJOR areas of DFW (Dallas/Ft. Worth) that still don't have DSL. Good luck getting fiber to the masses quickly and cheaply.


I totally understand. I just took down my Hughes dish after 3 years. I love my DSL 6MB Bellsouth....At half the price.:hurah:
But really, I was referring to the answer. "Ummm....ah......."


----------



## LuxoDave

fhedrick said:


> All I get on 498 is the same "searching for satellite" I used to get on 499.


Me too. I am thinking I need to align the dish better.


----------



## fhedrick

LuxoDave said:


> Me too. I am thinking I need to align the dish better.


Mine was installed by Directv but I keep seeing strange things on the signal meter. Only Tuner 2 on 103b and I'm not getting as many transponders as others are reporting here.


----------



## steveken

I am SOOOOOO glad I switched back to D* from ComRIPYOUOFF (a.k.a. ComCRAP, ComGarbage, or just Comcast)! I just went into the local office to return my HD/DVR box, but to keep my cable internet. I was told that they were going to charge me $37.99 just to downgrade my service to where I don't get the tv channels. I couldn't even get the limited basic for $9.50 without them charging me this outrageous fee!

On top of that, my Internet rate is going to go up $15! I expected it to go up a little bit, but $15? And I am not even getting their "PowerBoost" or whatever they call it like I am supposed to where my first few megs go at 12Mbps instead of the normal 6. I am just so infuriated right now I can't see straight. Forgive me if I have any spelling mistakes or grammar mistakes. I just wanted to tell them to shove the whole f'ing thing up their f'ing as**s. 

Sorry, rant is turned off now.


----------



## fhedrick

steveken said:


> I am SOOOOOO glad I switched back to D* from ComRIPYOUOFF (a.k.a. ComCRAP, ComGarbage, or just Comcast)! I just went into the local office to return my HD/DVR box, but to keep my cable internet. I was told that they were going to charge me $37.99 just to downgrade my service to where I don't get the tv channels. I couldn't even get the limited basic for $9.50 without them charging me this outrageous fee!
> 
> On top of that, my Internet rate is going to go up $15! I expected it to go up a little bit, but $15? And I am not even getting their "PowerBoost" or whatever they call it like I am supposed to where my first few megs go at 12Mbps instead of the normal 6. I am just so infuriated right now I can't see straight. Forgive me if I have any spelling mistakes or grammar mistakes. I just wanted to tell them to shove the whole f'ing thing up their f'ing as**s.
> 
> Sorry, rant is turned off now.


I turned off cable years ago except for internet service when they told me they couldn't guarantee a decent picture on the local channels. Sure wish Directway would come down on their internet service so I could cancel Comcast. Have been thinking about going to AT&T DSL.


----------



## FeelForce1

fhedrick said:


> I turned off cable years ago except for internet service when they told me they couldn't guarantee a decent picture on the local channels. Sure wish Directway would come down on their internet service so I could cancel Comcast. Have been thinking about going to AT&T DSL.


Do Not, Do Not think of going through Direcway (now Hughesnet). Lots of bandwidth issues, large downloads...forget it. Not to mention the price. Oops I did mention the price.


----------



## jcurrier31

deepthinker said:


> Very funny question, as I've worked for Verizon for almost 4 years and wouldn't even be on these forums at all if I was lucky enough to live in a Verizon neighborhood. SBC, excuse me ATT/Ma Bell, controls most of DFW and I''m unlucky enough to keep getting pitched the uber lame UVerse crap instead of FIOS. We're moving in the next year though and it will for sure be into a Verizon neighborhood. This is coming from a DTV subscriber since 1999. FIOS rocks!


How many HD feeds can you have with FIOS?


----------



## fhedrick

I may have missed it, but is there anything new about the new HD channels?


----------



## dmurphy

jcurrier31 said:


> How many HD feeds can you have with FIOS?


How many do you want?

The bandwidth is there, and when it gets anywhere near saturation, a bump to GPON technology will expand the horizon something fierce ... what's nice about the FiOS infrastructure is that it is multimode - in that you can run multiple wavelengths on the same piece of fiber. Right now, TV, Internet and Voice are on separate wavelengths. If HD streams were an issue, they could just 'turn up' another wavelength.


----------



## Sirshagg

bnash972 said:


> Just said that in the coming months we'll have the ability to link DVRs in the home. "seemed" to be a short term goal that's a priority.


Could you please elaborate on what he said in this regard. IM VERY INTERESTED!!!!


----------



## cdavis0720

Sirshagg said:


> Could you please elaborate on what he said in this regard. IM VERY INTERESTED!!!!


He said it will be here............ well only look unto yourself for the rest of the answer......


----------



## FeelForce1

fhedrick said:


> I may have missed it, but is there anything new about the new HD channels?


Well, if 498 counts, that's about it for now.


----------



## Sirshagg

cdavis0720 said:


> He said it will be here............ well only look unto yourself for the rest of the answer......


SOON I can live with for MRV (I assume that what were talking about here)


----------



## cdavis0720

Sirshagg said:


> SOON I can live with for MRV (I assume that what were talking about here)


Congrats on post #1000!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fhedrick

FeelForce1 said:


> Well, if 498 counts, that's about it for now.


I'm a defender of Directv, but I can't understand why they won't tell is anything definitive. It would be nice to know what caused the delay and their next target date and time.


----------



## kcarstens

okay.... i've been lurking since this thread started and keeping quiet cause I was waiting for my install. D* contractor is here now and beginning....

removing from system...2xD310 std recv., 1xHR10-250 keeping 1xH20
adding 1xH20, 2xHR20

now I'll say it... I WANT MY HDTV (oh please,please,please,please,please :bowdown: )


----------



## deepthinker

jcurrier31 said:


> How many HD feeds can you have with FIOS?


Dude, it's a fiber coming straight to your house! It's pretty much unlimited with technology upgrades. neither DTV or for that matter Cable can match the bandwidth and expandibility of Verizon FIOS. This is the last post I'll make on the subject since I already said I work for Verizon and I don't want to look like a shill. I LOVE my DTV, but if I lived in a FIOS neighborhood, I'd be all over it for the internet speeds alone. That 15/2 speed is available for what I pay SBC/ATT for a 6Mb down connection with a super lousy upload.

Common Speeds
5 Downstream / 2 Upstream 
15 Downstream / 2 Upstream 
20 Downstream / 5 Upstream 
30 Downstream / 5 Upstream

[edit] Speeds Available in Certain Markets
10 Downstream / 2 Upstream 
20 Downstream / 5 Upstream 
30 Downstream / 5 Upstream 
50 Downstream / 10 Upstream


----------



## bwaldron

deepthinker said:


> FIOS rocks!


It does. And it is available here. But it can't get my business without more sports.


----------



## Tbettini

I pay $70 a month for comcasts internet service alone without any cable services and for 8Mbs and i think its a rip off but i dont have any other options where i live


----------



## RaiderEd

In the guide, the "Customer care broadcast" on ch. 570 is set to run on Monday, even though the description lists it running from 9/21-10/05. Could that mean they might throw the switch Monday? Your guess is as good as mine I guess, just thought it might be worth throwing out there...


----------



## bwaldron

RaiderEd said:


> In the guide, the "Customer care broadcast" on ch. 570 is set to run on Monday, even though the description lists it running from 9/21-10/05. Could that mean they might throw the switch Monday? Your guess is as good as mine I guess, just thought it might be worth throwing out there...


That has popped in an out of the guide for some time, at various times. Nothing to read into it, except that we are getting close.


----------



## loudo

Tbettini said:


> I pay $70 a month for comcasts internet service alone without any cable services and for 8Mbs and i think its a rip off but i dont have any other options where i live


Bellsouth (ATT) is only $43.00 a month, but a little slower at 6Mbps.


----------



## fhedrick

Tbettini said:


> I pay $70 a month for comcasts internet service alone without any cable services and for 8Mbs and i think its a rip off but i dont have any other options where i live


Good heavens! I pay $50 and that's too high.


----------



## GutBomb

bwaldron said:


> It does. And it is available here. But it can't get my business without more sports.


Same, it needs Setanta Sports for me to even be interested.


----------



## Tbettini

loudo said:


> Bellsouth (ATT) is only $43.00 a month, but a little slower at 6Mbps.


ATT where i live can only offer me a 2Mbs downstream, something to do with our lines being fiber, im no expert, but if i could get the 6Mbs plan i would


----------



## Bowtaz3

loudo said:


> Bellsouth (ATT) is only $43.00 a month, but a little slower at 6Mbps.


 This is the package I have and love it.


----------



## SteveHas

Tbettini said:


> ATT where i live can only offer me a 2Mbs downstream, something to do with our lines being fiber, im no expert, but if i could get the 6Mbs plan i would


I have a 15/2 Verizon FiOS account that costs me $62.00 a month
I love it
FiOS rocks, and yes it will be down loading my D* VOD for me


----------



## fhedrick

That $50 is for the high speed internet service from Comcast. They why I stay with them for now.


----------



## cnmsales

I get 3 megs from SBC for 24 a month. if it were available it would be 35 for 6 meg.


----------



## Tbettini

i had it (ATT) back in the days when dsls top speeds were 1.5Mbs, i would get 2.3Mbs and thought it was cool, but then they rolled out the 6Mbs plans over copper lines and didnt bother with the type of service i used to get


----------



## bnash972

Sirshagg said:


> Could you please elaborate on what he said in this regard. IM VERY INTERESTED!!!!


That's really about all he said. Chase stressed that the future of D* was two fold. One was content and HD, but just as importantly was advanced services. That's when he he made the comment about connecting DVRs. But it was a very generic, non-committal one sentence statement. However, of the 3 or 4 new things he mentioned this was the first one and he said coming months. That could mean November or March? He seemed to emphasize this one, but that could be wishful thinking. Based on his comments I'm ever more hopeful now than ever that we'll be seeing a lot more advanced features on our boxes in the VERY near future.

Personally, I pretty much hated my HR20 when I first got it. I thought it was total waste and money to move from Tivo. Several months later, I've been very impressed with the frequency and breadth of the updates and have come pretty fond of my unit. I'm networked to my wireless network and am anxious to get networked DVRs ASAP.


----------



## FeelForce1

Bowtaz3 said:


> This is the package I have and love it.


Same here.


----------



## jcurrier31

deepthinker said:


> Dude, it's a fiber coming straight to your house! It's pretty much unlimited with technology upgrades. neither DTV or for that matter Cable can match the bandwidth and expandibility of Verizon FIOS. This is the last post I'll make on the subject since I already said I work for Verizon and I don't want to look like a shill. I LOVE my DTV, but if I lived in a FIOS neighborhood, I'd be all over it for the internet speeds alone. That 15/2 speed is available for what I pay SBC/ATT for a 6Mb down connection with a super lousy upload.


I guess you are missing my question.

I have no doubts about the capacity of fiber, I have been in the industry for years.

My question is, How many HDTV's can you have in the house?

I know ATT's Uverse is rolling out in my area, using Fiber. They for some reason, even using fiber, are advertising the ability to provide 1 HDTV feed and 3 SDTV feeds.

I have several HDTV's so that would not be sufficient for me, not to mention the sports.

So not to get your panties all in a bunch, I was just asking If I would be able to get more than 1 HDTV feed inside my house.


----------



## Tbettini

I wish Fios would come to South Florida but they have stated that they have no interest in our market (danm U-Verse)


----------



## gowilk

Mr Moderator!!!!

Can you please delete these inane and inappropriate comments on some stupid idiotic discussion of telephone companies and their attempt to monpolize the world .... what in the blue heaven does that have to do with Direct TV's D10 and the new HD Channels it will bring ...

and yes I VERY MUCH resent have to sort through the mindless fluff to look at the discussion and information i'm actually trying to get.


----------



## jwmartillo

FeelForce1 said:


> Do Not, Do Not think of going through Direcway (now Hughesnet). Lots of bandwidth issues, large downloads...forget it. Not to mention the price. Oops I did mention the price.


As an additional reason not to use satellite internet (the biggest, IMHO) is the latency inherent in the connection. Remember - there is an EXTRA 24,000 mile path TWICE in this type of internet connection. The speed of light is fast, but not that fast. (have you ever watched a ball game on DirecTV while talking to someone on the phone watching the same game over cable or antenna - they are always a few seconds ahead of you - not a problem when watching TV, but for the internet, which usually requires snappy two way communication, this is nasty. This causes ALL kinds of problems for different types of programs and services (computer programs and services) depending upon how they utilize the network.

Best leave satellite internet where it belongs - in the hinterlands not served by any other service. This is basically the same niche market for satellite telephones (i.e. Iridium)


----------



## bnash972

bnash972 said:


> Personally, I pretty much hated my HR20 when I first got it. I thought it was total waste and money to move from Tivo. Several months later, I've been very impressed with the frequency and breadth of the updates and have become pretty fond of my unit. I'm networked to my wireless network and am anxious to get networked DVRs ASAP.


he, he, he...I just re-read my post...giggle...I said I'm fond of my unit. !rolling

Sorry, it's Friday. I couldn't pass that up. :icon_lame


----------



## bwaldron

jcurrier31 said:


> My question is, How many HDTV's can you have in the house?


As many as you want. It's just coax distribution inside the house.


----------



## Bowtaz3

FeelForce1 said:


> Same here.


It's wonderful for downloading demo's and playing on xbox live.


----------



## loudo

Tbettini said:


> ATT where i live can only offer me a 2Mbs downstream, something to do with our lines being fiber, im no expert, but if i could get the 6Mbs plan i would


We have it here (Melbourne) and it is great, didn't realize it wasn't system wide.


----------



## bwaldron

gowilk said:


> Mr Moderator!!!!
> 
> Can you please delete these inane and inappropriate comments on some stupid idiotic discussion of telephone companies and their attempt to monpolize the world .... what in the blue heaven does that have to do with Direct TV's D10 and the new HD Channels it will bring ...
> 
> and yes I VERY MUCH resent have to sort through the mindless fluff to look at the discussion and information i'm actually trying to get.


Thank you for your contribution.

FIOS is relevant, which is why Liberty discussed it in their presentation today.

The internet portion of it may also be relevant to DirecTV customers who would like to use it (if available) with DirecTV-On-Demand.


----------



## Sirshagg

gowilk said:


> Mr Moderator!!!!
> 
> Can you please delete these inane and inappropriate comments on some stupid idiotic discussion of telephone companies and their attempt to monpolize the world .... what in the blue heaven does that have to do with Direct TV's D10 and the new HD Channels it will bring ...
> 
> and yes I VERY MUCH resent have to sort through the mindless fluff to look at the discussion and information i'm actually trying to get.


----------



## Tbettini

I would sign up for Fios broadband in a heart beat


----------



## steveken

Tbettini said:


> I pay $70 a month for comcasts internet service alone without any cable services and for 8Mbs and i think its a rip off but i dont have any other options where i live


I thought I was bad off. I am going from $42.95 to $57.95 for 6Mbps service. I haven't looked at 8 yet. That may be what it costs here too. All I know is they rip people off in a bad way. Did I mention they are chargning me $37.99 just to cancel my TV part???????? I want to start a riot!


----------



## SteveHas

bnash972 said:


> he, he, he...I just re-read my post...giggle...I said I'm fond of my unit. !rolling
> 
> Sorry, it's Friday. I couldn't pass that up. :icon_lame


!rolling!rolling!rolling


----------



## Howie

gowilk said:


> Mr Moderator!!!!
> 
> Can you please delete these inane and inappropriate comments on some stupid idiotic discussion of telephone companies and their attempt to monpolize the world .... what in the blue heaven does that have to do with Direct TV's D10 and the new HD Channels it will bring ...
> 
> and yes I VERY MUCH resent have to sort through the mindless fluff to look at the discussion and information i'm actually trying to get.


Lighten up there, buddy.


----------



## fhedrick

bnash972 said:


> That's really about all he said. Chase stressed that the future of D* was two fold. One was content and HD, but just as importantly was advanced services. That's when he he made the comment about connecting DVRs. But it was a very generic, non-committal one sentence statement. However, of the 3 or 4 new things he mentioned this was the first one and he said coming months. That could mean November or March? He seemed to emphasize this one, but that could be wishful thinking. Based on his comments I'm ever more hopeful now than ever that we'll be seeing a lot more advanced features on our boxes in the VERY near future.
> 
> Personally, I pretty much hated my HR20 when I first got it. I thought it was total waste and money to move from Tivo. Several months later, I've been very impressed with the frequency and breadth of the updates and have come pretty fond of my unit. I'm networked to my wireless network and am anxious to get networked DVRs ASAP.


I felt the same about changing from Tivo, but now feel the HR20 is an improvement. At first I complained until several software updates were done.


----------



## Tbettini

I dont know how it works, but the dsl we used to get didnt require a modem, they ran a cable from the phone box to the wall where they installed an enthernet port, and thats how we got online, but they only offer the 2Mbs package


----------



## jriggy23

Will we be at 10,000 posts before we get HD?? Sound off

:soapbox: :beatdeadhorse: :listenup:


----------



## bwaldron

jriggy23 said:


> Will we be at 10,000 posts before we get HD??


I would have to say yes, unfortunately.


----------



## RaiderEd

If they can give us 498 from d10, shouldnt they be able to give us the rest? Some of you guys are a little more D* savy than I, but it seems like they should be able to. Does this mean that the problem may be a billing issue afterall? Just thinking out loud...or...in type...whatever.


----------



## Tbettini

something i noticed on the transponders i get signals ranging from 79-95 maybe thats what they are trying to fix, i noticed a significant improvement today lowest signal i got on a transponder was 86, maybe new HD channels next Wed, one can only hope....


----------



## Zellster

jriggy23 said:


> Will we be at 10,000 posts before we get HD?? Sound off
> 
> :soapbox: :beatdeadhorse: :listenup:


Absolutely! We may be at 10K tonight.


----------



## ChrisPC

Tbettini said:


> I dont know how it works, but the dsl we used to get didnt require a modem, they ran a cable from the phone box to the wall where they installed an enthernet port, and thats how we got online, but they only offer the 2Mbs package


I still remember D* DSL; the first broadband I ever had, 1.5Mbps, to be exact. The ads used to say: "You have reached the end of the Internet." 

Quite a jump from dialup. It worked really well, and had a HUGE modem by today's standards. Actually, all it was was rebranded BellSouth DSL, which I switched to when D* DSL shut down.

I just plugged the new modem into the same place. They gave me all the BellSouth new subscriber discounts combined, so I made money on the deal! Ironically, BellSouth sells D* now.


----------



## Tbettini

by Tuesday night we should have 15,000 posts


----------



## bwaldron

RaiderEd said:


> If they can give us 498 from d10, shouldnt they be able to give us the rest? Some of you guys are a little more D* savy than I, but it seems like they should be able to. Does this mean that the problem may be a billing issue afterall? Just thinking out loud...or...in type...whatever.


I would say that the billing/authorization system does appear to be a likely culprit.

Then again, the problems that some are having getting 498, even though apparently set up properly, doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## fhedrick

Zellster said:


> Absolutely! We may be at 10K tonight.


I know I'm a new member, but would someone explain to me why we care about the number of posts?


----------



## jcurrier31

fhedrick said:


> I know I'm a new member, but would someone explain to me why we care about the number of posts?


It's a running joke, it was earlier mentioned we that we would have HD by 3000


----------



## fhedrick

jcurrier31 said:


> It's a running joke, it was earlier mentioned we that we would have HD by 3000


Oh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Sirshagg

fhedrick said:


> I know I'm a new member, but would someone explain to me why we care about the number of posts?


At somewhere areound 2400 posts Earl made a comment that this thread probably wouldn;t reach 3000 posts before we got the new HD. The thread has been growing at an incredible pace ever since.


----------



## bwaldron

fhedrick said:


> I know I'm a new member, but would someone explain to me why we care about the number of posts?


We don't really. However, we were told by our forum "Godfather" that we'd see HD before we hit 3,000 posts in this thread, as far as I recall. So people are having a bit of fun w/ that.


----------



## steveken

RaiderEd said:


> In the guide, the "Customer care broadcast" on ch. 570 is set to run on Monday, even though the description lists it running from 9/21-10/05. Could that mean they might throw the switch Monday? Your guess is as good as mine I guess, just thought it might be worth throwing out there...


*QUIT WORRYING ABOUT CHANNEL 570 PEOPLE! YOU WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER SEE IT.*

Sorry, I have just been seeing WAY too many people asking about 570 when they shouldn't even be worrying about it. They just see the title of the channel and going by that alone ignoring the PTNW beside the number. (By the way, I believe that stands for PrivaTe NetWork meaning to internal D* only.)

I apologize if this particular post seems *****y or whatever, but I just felt it needed to be said as people keep bringing it up. Its just aggravating when I see it. I know it shouldn't be, but it happens.


----------



## RaiderEd

As a side note, I am yet to see any changes to my bill. I am getting 498 loud and clear though, so...who knows. God, all this waiting and "what ifs" really suck


----------



## fhedrick

bwaldron said:


> We don't really. However, we were told by our forum "Godfather" that we'd see HD before we hit 3,000 posts in this thread, as far as I recall. So people are having a bit of fun w/ that.


It's beginning to look like we'll hit 20,000 before we get our new HDs.


----------



## fhedrick

RaiderEd said:


> As a side note, I am yet to see any changes to my bill. I am getting 498 loud and clear though, so...who knows. God, all this waiting and "what ifs" really suck


What are you getting on 498? I'm getting "searching for satellite" like the old 499 which is unavailable now.


----------



## bwaldron

fhedrick said:


> It's beginning to look like we'll hit 20,000 before we get our new HDs.


Hope not. Wonder if Vegas has set a line on this?


----------



## Sirshagg

RaiderEd said:


> As a side note, I am yet to see any changes to my bill. I am getting 498 loud and clear though, so...who knows. God, all this waiting and "what ifs" really suck


It's YOU! You're the one holding this up for us. :lol:


----------



## bwaldron

steveken said:


> *QUIT WORRYING ABOUT CHANNEL 570 PEOPLE! YOU WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER SEE IT.*
> 
> Sorry, I have just been seeing WAY too many people asking about 570 when they shouldn't even be worrying about it. They just see the title of the channel and going by that alone ignoring the PTNW beside the number. (By the way, I believe that stands for PrivaTe NetWork meaning to internal D* only.)
> 
> I apologize if this particular post seems *****y or whatever, but I just felt it needed to be said as people keep bringing it up. Its just aggravating when I see it. I know it shouldn't be, but it happens.


I agree. But people are looking for tea leaves to read, and grasping at whatever they can. So I sorta understand.


----------



## skyviewmark1

steveken said:


> *QUIT WORRYING ABOUT CHANNEL 570 PEOPLE! YOU WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER SEE IT.*
> 
> Sorry, I have just been seeing WAY too many people asking about 570 when they shouldn't even be worrying about it. They just see the title of the channel and going by that alone ignoring the PTNW beside the number. (By the way, I believe that stands for PrivaTe NetWork meaning to internal D* only.)
> 
> I apologize if this particular post seems *****y or whatever, but I just felt it needed to be said as people keep bringing it up. Its just aggravating when I see it. I know it shouldn't be, but it happens.


Do I qualify as YOU PEOPLE.. I do see that channel.. But then I am a D* Dealer..


----------



## bwaldron

skyviewmark1 said:


> Do I qualify as YOU PEOPLE.. I do see that channel.. But then I am a D* Dealer..


You are disqualified


----------



## skyviewmark1

bwaldron said:


> You are disqualified


Darn


----------



## steveken

skyviewmark1 said:


> Do I qualify as YOU PEOPLE.. I do see that channel.. But then I am a D* Dealer..


No, you don't count. I wanted to include that dealers and people inside D* would be the only ones to see it, but I didn't know how to properly word it.


----------



## durl

Am I missing something? Are we supposed to be getting new HD channels sometime soon?
















Sorry...I just wanted to help the thread get to 10,000.


----------



## BudShark

steveken said:


> No, you don't count. I wanted to include that dealers and people inside D* would be the only ones to see it, but I didn't know how to properly word it.


You should've tried:

Dealers and people inside D* would be the only ones to see it.

I worked long and hard on that to get the wording just right! You don't have to thank me. 

Chris


----------



## byron

BudShark said:


> You should've tried:
> 
> Dealers and people inside D* would be the only ones to see it.
> 
> I worked long and hard on that to get the wording just right! You don't have to thank me.
> 
> Chris


would it be inappropriate for a dealer to summarize what the program says? spill the beans guys.


----------



## steveken

cnmsales said:


> I get 3 megs from SBC for 24 a month. if it were available it would be 35 for 6 meg.


what would be better is if they let EVERYONE get DSL without a phone line. I was told that it is only in certain markets. I don't know where those are or anything, but I wish it was here. I was also told that DSL only pricing would be a little higher because you don't have phone (just like Comdicks do us without cable TV). I have no use for a home phone, thus would love a DSL only plan.


----------



## steveken

BudShark said:


> You should've tried:
> 
> Dealers and people inside D* would be the only ones to see it.
> 
> I worked long and hard on that to get the wording just right! You don't have to thank me.
> 
> Chris


lol


----------



## DarkAudit

steveken said:


> I am SOOOOOO glad I switched back to D* from ComRIPYOUOFF (a.k.a. ComCRAP, ComGarbage, or just Comcast)! I just went into the local office to return my HD/DVR box, but to keep my cable internet. I was told that they were going to charge me $37.99 just to downgrade my service to where I don't get the tv channels. I couldn't even get the limited basic for $9.50 without them charging me this outrageous fee!
> 
> On top of that, my Internet rate is going to go up $15! I expected it to go up a little bit, but $15? And I am not even getting their "PowerBoost" or whatever they call it like I am supposed to where my first few megs go at 12Mbps instead of the normal 6. I am just so infuriated right now I can't see straight. Forgive me if I have any spelling mistakes or grammar mistakes. I just wanted to tell them to shove the whole f'ing thing up their f'ing as**s.
> 
> Sorry, rant is turned off now.


I was paying $59.95/mo for Powerboost *with* comcast cable TV service. I'm paying $27.99/mo for Verizon DSL, and I don't have to worry as much which content will be blocked on a whim.


----------



## skyviewmark1

steveken said:


> No, you don't count. I wanted to include that dealers and people inside D* would be the only ones to see it, but I didn't know how to properly word it.


Well, since all this mess has been coming up with questions on Channel 570, I have been saying over and over that no one is missing anything on that channel. Trust me, us dealers are as in the dark about all this as the rest of you. Nothing has showed up on that channel that would be of any use to us waiting. Whatever was scheduled to play this morning, never did.. Basically all that is ever seen on that channel is stuff telling us how to deal with the customers and how to properly install stuff.. It's boring, dull, and useless..


----------



## steveken

DarkAudit said:


> I was paying $59.95/mo for Powerboost *with* comcast cable TV service. I'm paying $27.99/mo for Verizon DSL, and I don't have to worry as much which content will be blocked on a whim.


What speeds are you getting though? And what else do you HAVE to have to get it? I think I'll check them out too even though I am pretty sure they don't offer it in Little Rock, AR. I need more options with low costs!


----------



## DarkAudit

steveken said:


> What speeds are you getting though? And what else do you HAVE to have to get it? I think I'll check them out too even though I am pretty sure they don't offer it in Little Rock, AR. I need more options with low costs!


That's for the 3Mbps down 768Kbps up and a 2 year minimum. Not sure about the loop lenghth requirement, though. That's the best Verizon has in the Morgantown area. Closest FIOS in in Pittsburgh.


----------



## rynning

I'll bite...

I bet the first confirmed post that D* is beaming "real" HD content from D10 will be *#13,890*.

But what does the winner get?


----------



## byron

DarkAudit said:


> That's for the 3Mbps down 768Kbps up and a 2 year minimum. Not sure about the loop lenghth requirement, though. That's the best Verizon has in the Morgantown area. Closest FIOS in in Pittsburgh.


i would kill for that package... who needs 8000Kbps download!?!? give me some frackin' upload speed!


----------



## bwaldron

rynning said:


> But what does the winner get?


An autographed photo of EaglePC.


----------



## Steve Robertson

rynning said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I bet the first confirmed post that D* is beaming "real" HD content from D10 will be *#13,890*.
> 
> But what does the winner get?


The winnwr gets to not have to come back to this thread


----------



## jriggy23

rynning said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I bet the first confirmed post that D* is beaming "real" HD content from D10 will be *#13,890*.
> 
> But what does the winner get?


I will bet that is pretty close:eek2:


----------



## bwaldron

byron said:


> i would kill for that package... who needs 8000Kbps download!?!? give me some frackin' upload speed!


Yep, especially for things like Slingbox.


----------



## Dr. Booda

rynning said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I bet the first confirmed post that D* is beaming "real" HD content from D10 will be *#13,890*.
> 
> But what does the winner get?


This exclusive D11 spy photo.


----------



## SteveHas

fhedrick said:


> I felt the same about changing from Tivo, but now feel the HR20 is an improvement. At first I complained until several software updates were done.


I couldn't agree more, I hated my HR20 at first now I love it!
Don't miss my Tivos a bit


----------



## byron

bwaldron said:


> Yep, especially for things like Slingbox.


slingbox, ichat (video), skype, voip, uploading large files to my web server, etc.


----------



## s_m

bwaldron said:


> An autographed photo of EaglePC.


LOL


----------



## Steve Robertson

I still think D11 will beat D10 into service


----------



## Sah

Steve Robertson said:


> The winnwr gets to not have to come back to this thread


But then we'll all have to go through Refresh withdrawal.


----------



## Mike_G

U-Verse does not run fiber to your home, the last section from the AT&T distribution point to the house is copper.

FIOS is fiber to the demarc on your property.


----------



## bwaldron

Sah said:


> But then we'll all have to go through Refresh withdrawal.


Nah...remember, you can still anticipate the next wave of channels


----------



## Sirshagg

rynning said:


> I'll bite...
> 
> I bet the first confirmed post that D* is beaming "real" HD content from D10 will be *#13,890*.
> 
> But what does the winner get?


Lower (assuming Earl doesn't make another "this thread will not reach" post)


----------



## bjamin82

Tbettini said:


> I wish Fios would come to South Florida but they have stated that they have no interest in our market (danm U-Verse)


Its not that they are not interested... they don't own the rights in south florida, at&t does. But I have heard that at&t is looking at providing the same type of service.


----------



## LameLefty

byron said:


> i would kill for that package... who needs 8000Kbps download!?!? give me some frackin' upload speed!


Right now I'm paying Comcrap about $45 for 6mbps down/768kbps up + Powerboost to 8 down (that's what they advertise in my market). What I GET is about 7 mbps down sustained with boosts to 12 - 14, plus sustained uploads at 1.5 mps: one of the FEW times in my life I'm actually getting MORE than I pay for.


----------



## enixal

I pretty much just watch this site but thought I needed to throw my hat in the ring to offer thanks to the moderators - lots of good info that I don't know where else I would get it - I appreciate you and thought you might like to know


----------



## FeelForce1

On a very light note, but I just can't resist.

"I need 50 lbs of roast beef."
Sorry Pat, I'm all out."
"What, did your wife wolf it down for breakfast?"

That has got to be one of the funniest commercials of all time!


----------



## jcurrier31

Mike_G said:


> U-Verse does not run fiber to your home, the last section from the AT&T distribution point to the house is copper.
> 
> FIOS is fiber to the demarc on your property.


Mostly true,

I installed Fiber all the way to the de-mark in a new housing track in San Diego in Sep 2005. Eventually they will make everything Fiber, they are using the copper to try and get market saturation.

(Former SBC Employee) Quit to move back to NO CAL


----------



## Alan Gordon

steveken said:


> *QUIT WORRYING ABOUT CHANNEL 570 PEOPLE! YOU WILL NEVER EVER EVER EVER SEE IT.*


I've seen 570 many times...

DirecTV doesn't always block out 570... in fact, I've recorded several airings of programs on 570 and watched them... but this was mostly for technical airings and not something as interesting as HD roll-out information...

~Alan


----------



## ShaneHD

So....I decided to come back to the thread to check things out......looks like all the "estimated" times were off as suspected. Anyone still want to throw out times and dates on when we will have the channels?


----------



## jcurrier31

This is what I get consistently from DSL reports with my ComCrap 8 Meg for $62 a month.

Don't even know if I believe it or not but it is consistent and I never have bandwidth issues!


----------



## lwilli201

If you have not posted your setup and problems or non problems go to this site.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99989

It makes sense that D* is monitoring that thread.


----------



## khoyme

Hey - maybe D* hired John Cage to help with the D10 roll-out. You think this is slow, check out the Organ Piece he wrote for a church in Germany.  :eek2:


----------



## turbo_oasis

I get 10 meg down/1 meg up service for 72.95 from Charter Reno and they will be uping it to 15 in 6-8 months.


----------



## RoundRockJohn

Mike_G said:


> U-Verse does not run fiber to your home, the last section from the AT&T distribution point to the house is copper.
> 
> FIOS is fiber to the demarc on your property.


Not necessarily. I have ATT Fiber to the house, though, I don't have U-verse. I understand that's coming at some point, but I'm not really interested.


----------



## ShiningBengal

turbo_oasis said:


> I get 10 meg down/1 meg up service for 72.95 from Charter Reno and they will be uping it to 15 in 6-8 months.


I have Qwest DSL. I get 7 meg down, 1.2 meg up for $35.95, a price guaranteed for life as long as I keep the service active.

I like that better.


----------



## bonscott87

turbo_oasis said:


> I get 10 meg down/1 meg up service for 72.95 from Charter Reno and they will be uping it to 15 in 6-8 months.


Charter here as well, have 3 meg for $54 a month but they are pushing 5 meg now as the bare minimum but it will be $59 a month. I'll upgrade to it for DOD. I'm not sure if 10 meg is available around here or not. Broadband is so dang expensive, of course I pay the $10 "extortion fee" for not actually having cable TV service.


----------



## browningt

Hey Bon,
i have Charter in St. Louis as well. I called Wed because one of their special offers i was under was about to retire. i used a few of my D*TV CSR tricks i learned about around here. got transfered to someone who could "help me" and wound up w/ 5 meg and basic, and i do mean basic, TV for 12 months.

worth a shot right?


----------



## Paul A

khoyme said:


> Hey - maybe D* hired John Cage to help with the D10 roll-out. You think this is slow, check out the Organ Piece he wrote for a church in Germany.  :eek2:


I'm waiting for it to be transcribed for the kazoo


----------



## ShaneHD

My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.

Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


----------



## Sirshagg

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


You need new sources


----------



## ShaneHD

My sources are legit...unlike many here.


----------



## petek22

ShaneHD said:


> My sources are legit...unlike many here.


Who are they


----------



## byron

:nono2: some people will do anything for attention.


----------



## Doug Brott

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


I'm not buying this one folks ..


----------



## petek22

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Let's put an end to this one right now, and not even bother with anymore reply's


----------



## skyviewmark1

Not buying it either. But considering the info coming out of D* (none) it has about as much credibility as 99% of what I keep seeing.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


You've got to be kidding....

Name the sources or provide some proof. Otherwise just stop spreading the _monkey crap!_

Mike


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> My sources are legit...unlike many here.


Gee, hardly a month ago you didn't know squat about D**. No you have "Legit Sources". Impressive.

Your first post on Aug. 14th...
----------------------------------------------------------
ShaneHD
Mentor

Join Date: Aug 14, 2007
Location: Dallas
Posts: 39
User# 46829

First Post - HD Programming
First off, thank you to the people who own DBSTALK.com. This site is fantastic!

I want to start off by saying I am a new customer myself to DirecTV, but my family has always used it. I am a proud owner of a 50" WS LCD HDTV with 1080i. Yea yea, I know, not the best, but hey!

I have a couple of questions regarding DirecTV HD programming. I purchased this package about a month ago and the rep I spoke with informed me (as I had heard through the grapevine) that they would be releasing nearly 120 channels very soon - all in HD. My questions are as follows:

1. What channels/networks are going to be part of this upgrade?

2. As they can't do it all at once, what is the time frame/network channels scheduled to be released?

3. Will I be informed from DirecTV when this is done? Will I need to do anything with my receiver?

4. Will my package price go up at all?

Are we looking at some cool channels coming out, or is this just another gimmick? Regardless, I am happy with the HD channels I have now. The fiance didnt think much of it at first, but after seeing the night and day comparison, she wan'ts all our tv's to be HD! wOOt wOOt FOR ME!

I appreciate all your comments. Thanks in advance!
----------------------------------------------------------

ShaneHD first post


----------



## Dr. Booda

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Source of 498 & 499 signals identified...ancient satellite of soviet origin, or your behind?


----------



## ShaneHD

rrrick8 said:


> Gee, hardly a month ago you didn't know squat about D**. No you have "Legit Sources". Impressive.
> 
> Your first post on Aug. 14th...
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ShaneHD
> Mentor
> 
> Join Date: Aug 14, 2007
> Location: Dallas
> Posts: 39
> User# 46829
> 
> First Post - HD Programming
> First off, thank you to the people who own DBSTALK.com. This site is fantastic!
> 
> I want to start off by saying I am a new customer myself to DirecTV, but my family has always used it. I am a proud owner of a 50" WS LCD HDTV with 1080i. Yea yea, I know, not the best, but hey!
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding DirecTV HD programming. I purchased this package about a month ago and the rep I spoke with informed me (as I had heard through the grapevine) that they would be releasing nearly 120 channels very soon - all in HD. My questions are as follows:
> 
> 1. What channels/networks are going to be part of this upgrade?
> 
> 2. As they can't do it all at once, what is the time frame/network channels scheduled to be released?
> 
> 3. Will I be informed from DirecTV when this is done? Will I need to do anything with my receiver?
> 
> 4. Will my package price go up at all?
> 
> Are we looking at some cool channels coming out, or is this just another gimmick? Regardless, I am happy with the HD channels I have now. The fiance didnt think much of it at first, but after seeing the night and day comparison, she wan'ts all our tv's to be HD! wOOt wOOt FOR ME!
> 
> I appreciate all your comments. Thanks in advance!
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ShaneHD first post


That's correct, but a good buddy of mine works in D* corporate and I didn't know it. Believe me or not....it doesn't matter to me, I am just trying to help you guys out!


----------



## purtman

Please tell us why are boxes are receiving signals from D10 if it's down ...


----------



## byron

$50 says D* adds more than 8 new HD channels in the next 30 days.


----------



## noneroy

ShaneHD

Thanks for your post about D10 malfunctioning. I haven't laughed that hard in a while. I guess it's good to read a good joke post once and a while.

Tell ya what, homeslice, How about you take the b-band converter off your receiver and look at channel 498. Oh, look, it goes away.

Now, if you'd like to explain exactly how another satellite is broadcasting that channel over a frequency that would have to be converted with a BBC, I'm all ears. Otherwise, in the words of Ghandi, "STFU N00bzilla!"


----------



## ShaneHD

I didn't say what all ways down, and I cannot disclose that. Sure we can receive "signal", but no channels are coming from D10 because of the problems they are having.


----------



## RadioCityMike

During the early "years" of this thread there was a lot great "on point" discussions about the HD technology. Lately I think that we have let our disappointments crowd out logical reasoning as to the D10 progress. It is my belief that we have arrived. We are there. 

1. D10 is transmitting a "true" 1080i channel
2. The channel is in the guide for those who have the correct equipment
3. The engineering cards are working indicating that there is not an uplink issue

The software and equipment does not really care if it is uplinking and transmitting the same image 24 times a second or different images 24 times a second. (lets not argue 1080i and 1080p for this discussion). There may be an arguement that it is not a true test of the mpeg4, and I agree, but I think that was well tested earlier and is an industry standard. 

My point is that we are receiving one HD channel from D10 now. You may not like the fact that you are seeing the same image continuously, but it is HD. I suspect that this successful test bodes well for additonal channels that actually have different content in each frame over the next few days.

Thank you for your time. This concludes my message of logical reasoning. Let the off topic gripe session continue. :grin:


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> That's correct, but a good buddy of mine works in D* corporate and I didn't know it. Believe me or not....it doesn't matter to me, I am just trying to help you guys out!


Sorry, I don't. :nono:


----------



## genecro

Howdy, this is my first post but I have been lurking for some time. Thanks for all of the info. I have been checking my HDTV Channels menu throughout the day and have noticed 2 new channels, 95 Upcoming : Pregame and 98 Upcoming Hot Fuzz starting a t 0630 tomorrow. I went back a couple of pages and have not seen any mention of these channels. Did I not go back far enough?


----------



## ShaneHD

rrrick8 said:


> Sorry, I don't. :nono:


Fine!


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> I didn't say what all ways down, and I cannot disclose that. Sure we can receive "signal", but no channels are coming from D10 because of the problems they are having.


So I guess those beta testers and engineer card people are all lying then?

Shame on them.


----------



## noneroy

ShaneHD said:


> Fine!


My buddy, who works at Door Inc Headquarters, says the new Door(tm) is malfunctioning. Make sure it doesn't hit you on the a%$ on the way out.


----------



## ShaneHD

rrrick8 said:


> So I guess those beta testers and engineer card people are all lying then?
> 
> Shame on them.


This whole site has been full of poopy sticks and you believe it all. I tell you something negative (im pissed too) and you choose not to believe me...


----------



## mirwin101

rrrick8 said:


> Gee, hardly a month ago you didn't know squat about D**. No you have "Legit Sources". Impressive.
> 
> Your first post on Aug. 14th...
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ShaneHD
> Mentor
> 
> ShaneHD first post


ShaneD, in the words of Eric Cartman... "It looks like you just got pwned" :lol:


----------



## drisner

genecro said:


> Howdy, this is my first post but I have been lurking for some time. Thanks for all of the info. I have been checking my HDTV Channels menu throughout the day and have noticed 2 new channels, 95 Upcoming : Pregame and 98 Upcoming Hot Fuzz starting a t 0630 tomorrow. I went back a couple of pages and have not seen any mention of these channels. Did I not go back far enough?


Those channels have been there. 95 along with 94 are usually MLB Extra Innings HD, 96 seems to be RSN HD (e.g., FSN West or FSN Prime Ticket in my area when an HD game is on) and 98 is Pay-Per-View HD Movies.

These channels are not always showing something, so you might not have noticed them before.


----------



## ShaneHD

mirwin101 said:


> ShaneD, in the words of Eric Cartman... "It looks like you just got pwned" :lol:


How did I get "pwned"?

So what if my first post I didn't know much....I know more than you do about whats going on now.....


----------



## ShiningBengal

Do you have any idea how many "insiders" post here with conflicting information? Why do you think your great "scoop" is greeted with disbelief and hostility?

Think about it, and either stop posting your "insider" crap or provide verifiable sources. Without them, your post is pointless. 

Shape up or ship out.


----------



## loudo

genecro said:


> Howdy, this is my first post but I have been lurking for some time. Thanks for all of the info. I have been checking my HDTV Channels menu throughout the day and have noticed 2 new channels, 95 Upcoming : Pregame and 98 Upcoming Hot Fuzz starting a t 0630 tomorrow. I went back a couple of pages and have not seen any mention of these channels. Did I not go back far enough?


The 90's are temporary channels of usually single broadcasts. Most except 96 & 97 are national channels, those two are local RSN broadcasts of mostly baseball games.


----------



## SuperTech1

ShaneHD said:


> That's correct, but a good buddy of mine works in D* corporate and I didn't know it. Believe me or not....it doesn't matter to me, I am just trying to help you guys out!


You might be surprised by some of the misinformation that comes from"corporate sources". A lot of these guys/gals are not technically minded and they often misunderstand/misinterpret information they are privy to. In other words without multiple confirmations I am very leary of any reports from "my sources".
I'll just add it to the pile and patiently wait for the new HD channels.


----------



## genecro

drisner said:


> Those channels have been there. 95 along with 94 are usually MLB Extra Innings HD, 96 seems to be RSN HD (e.g., FSN West or FSN Prime Ticket in my area when an HD game is on) and 98 is Pay-Per-View HD Movies.
> 
> These channels are not always showing something, so you might not have noticed them before.


Thanks, maybe I am wishing too hard gto see something new.


----------



## Dr. Booda

ShaneHD said:


> Fine!


I guess we had better up the # of thread postings to 25,000 then, although all prize awards would need to go to ShaneHD.


----------



## tunce

ShaneHD said:


> I didn't say what all ways down, and I cannot disclose that. Sure we can receive "signal", but no channels are coming from D10 because of the problems they are having.


Ok ??? this is what you said...

Originally Posted by ShaneHD View Post
My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. *The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10.* They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.

So that would mean you just contradicted yourself. The Channel 489 is coming from D10 and if it was powered down the sat signals would be zero on all transponders but those have be running 24/7 for almost a week now. It has been everywhere on the internet that it is a software problem with the billing/authorizing system (not verified but seems to be the reason).

Sorry bud - your buddy might have told you that but he might not now what is going on either.


----------



## dlt21

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Earl any response???


----------



## rrrick8

ShaneHD said:


> This whole site has been full of poopy sticks and you believe it all. I tell you something negative (im pissed too) and you choose not to believe me...


No. Experience has taught me to believe very little on message boards unless the source has a history of being correct or well informed. Sorry, but you don't fit the profile.


----------



## jeffman

ShaneHD said:


> My sources tell me that D10 is actually down and malfunctioning and it won't be up for another month at the minimum. The channels 498 and 499 are not coming from D10. They also told me that they are releasing 2 channels a week until the end of December.
> 
> Crock of monkey crap isn't it?


Basic Math 
14 weeks 'til the end of the year. 14 x 2 = 28 new HD channels.

Come on, even the newly updated D* website says 100 by year end.

Funny post though, I was tired of reading about eveyones stupid DSL/Internet speeds.


----------



## drisner

genecro said:


> Thanks, maybe I am wishing too hard gto see something new.


No problem at all.

We are all feeling antsy about this. I feel like Kevin Costner in Field of Dreams. I built this nice little system and now I am waiting for them to come.

I'm sure the D* engineers and their families who haven't seen them in a week want to see this come out even more than we do.


----------



## cnmsales

rrrick8 said:


> So I guess those beta testers and engineer card people are all lying then?
> 
> Shame on them.


I like how he totally side skirts the fact that this is happening right now.


----------



## noneroy

dlt21 said:


> Earl any response???


Read Earl's public, sticky notes. I think they respond wonderfully to these stupid, untrue claims.

Although I just did a bit of it, I suggest we feed this troll no more.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

ShaneHD said:


> This whole site has been full of poopy sticks and you believe it all. I tell you something negative (im pissed too) and you choose not to believe me...


Because we have info from reliable sources here.

You spout some crap and expect we're supposed to believe you.

If this were true then it's a conspiracy involving all the mods, all the CE people and the software developers to have the HR20s feed false info.

There's plenty of proof already here that D10 is up and running. Lets assume it circumstantial proof...that's a far cry more then you give.

Got proof...I didn't think so.....


----------



## bwaldron

ShaneHD said:


> That's correct, but a good buddy of mine works in D* corporate and I didn't know it. Believe me or not....it doesn't matter to me, I am just trying to help you guys out!


Thanks for the laughs. It's always better when you play it straight.


----------



## veryoldschool

noneroy said:


> ShaneHD
> 
> Thanks for your post about D10 malfunctioning. I haven't laughed that hard in a while. I guess it's good to read a good joke post once and a while.
> 
> Tell ya what, homeslice, How about you take the b-band converter off your receiver and look at channel 498. Oh, look, it goes away.
> 
> Now, if you'd like to explain exactly how another satellite is broadcasting that channel over a frequency that would have to be converted with a BBC, I'm all ears. Otherwise, in the words of Ghandi, "STFU N00bzilla!"


Now I'd bet you would look funny "all ears" and nothing else. :lol:


----------



## beakor

I give the d* engineers credit. They are embracing new technology. When they get their system to where they need it to be, it will be activated. Sure every business has snags along the way, but give these guys a break. I am happy they are trying to give us a new emerging product. After they get this project completed we shoud chip and and buy these guys/women a beer, there are alot of people that dont get the credit for what they have done.

cheers!


----------



## Doug Brott

:backtotop .. OK, so there's not really a topic here ..

let's stop with the bashing .. please keep the proper decorum in your responses.

Thank you - that is all.


----------



## dbhsatx

Just got home and checked 498, got the slide on both tuners WooHoo!!!

Giada is still not in HD though :,(


----------



## ShaneHD

I have a belly button...


----------



## Steve Robertson

dbhsatx said:


> Just got home and checked 498, got the slide on both tuners WooHoo!!!
> 
> Giada is still not in HD though :,(


I bet Giada is very disappointed that we can't see her rack of lamb in HD


----------



## bwaldron

Steve Robertson said:


> I bet Giada is very disappointed that we can't see her rack of lamb in HD


lamb?


----------



## cougarman1

Who is Giada? Do I need a season pass?


----------



## bwaldron

cougarman1 said:


> Who is Giada?


Food Network babe.


----------



## drisner

cougarman1 said:


> Who is Giada? Do I need a season pass?


Oh please don't get them started.


----------



## bwaldron

drisner said:


> Oh please don't get them started.


Heh :lol:


----------



## dbhsatx

cougarman1 said:


> Who is Giada? Do I need a season pass?


I've got one... and waiting to change to the HD version. if she looks that god in SD can you Imagine HD


----------



## dbhsatx

dbhsatx said:


> I've got one... and waiting to change to the HD version. if she looks that god in SD can you Imagine HD


Sorry, that was supposed to be good not god, although...


----------



## bwaldron

dbhsatx said:


> Sorry, that was supposed to be good not god, although...


I figured you meant goddess


----------



## Yo Howdy

If I squint real hard I can't tell the difference between SD and HD so I guess I'm all set.


----------



## ActiveHDdave

loudo said:


> The 90's are temporary channels of usually single broadcasts. Most except 96 & 97 are national channels, those two are local RSN broadcasts of mostly baseball games.


1001 National Geo Previews


----------



## purtman

Are you saying there is a picture there on 1001? Is so, how many shows are lined up in the guide?


----------



## oldfantom

bnash972 said:


> That's really about all he said. Chase stressed that the future of D* was two fold. One was content and HD, but just as importantly was advanced services. That's when he he made the comment about connecting DVRs. But it was a very generic, non-committal one sentence statement. However, of the 3 or 4 new things he mentioned this was the first one and he said coming months. That could mean November or March? .


I say we start an anticipation post so we can all yell about the fact that Chase lied because it is not out yet.


----------



## katzeye

Ok, I mean to ruffle no feathers, and I know that there is not much faith in Swanni around here. This quote is from his article today.
* "(Sources say it's a minor but persistent issue with integrating customer accounts with the new channel lineup.)"*
Has anyone else heard anything about this being the actual issue? I know that there has been the fluctuation of charges on many accounts. But, this is the first time I have seen this addressed as the actual issue with the launch. 
I have been trying to stay calm through this whole thing. I must say that if this is the issue, than they must be kidding. I have assumed that this was an actual technical issue, not a billing problem. Turn it on give a few people a few free days and sort it out later. I assume that the fact is that many of us with HD are already paying for everything available anyway.


----------



## LameLefty

Doug Brott said:


> Thank you - that is all.


You know, I'd love to see _Better Off Dead_ in HD. Charles DeMarr skiing downhill in his tophat, the paperboy on the bike . . . "I want my TWO DOLLARS!!!" :lol:


----------



## dshu82

"I've been at this high school 7 years.... I'm no dummy"


----------



## RadioCityMike

katzeye said:


> Ok, I mean to ruffle no feathers, and I know that there is not much faith in Swanni around here. This quote is from his article today.
> * "(Sources say it's a minor but persistent issue with integrating customer accounts with the new channel lineup.)"*
> Has anyone else heard anything about this being the actual issue? I know that there has been the fluctuation of charges on many accounts. But, this is the first time I have seen this addressed as the actual issue with the launch.
> I have been trying to stay calm through this whole thing. I must say that if this is the issue, than they must be kidding. I have assumed that this was an actual technical issue, not a billing problem. Turn it on give a few people a few free days and sort it out later. I assume that the fact is that many of us with HD are already paying for everything available anyway.


Actually, this kind of fits. There does not appear to be any technological issues in that they have the engineering boxes working and one channel to the public. They also know that if they are a few days late, all will be forgotten if they do a big successful rollout. I suspect they are capable of doing a big successful rollout, but want to give thier software engineers a few more days to resolve the accounting issues before they resort to a rollout that may not have proper accounting methods in place.


----------



## Dr. Booda

LameLefty said:


> You know, I'd love to see _Better Off Dead_ in HD. Charles DeMarr skiing downhill in his tophat, the paperboy on the bike . . . "I want my TWO DOLLARS!!!" :lol:


Excellent flick, one of my wife's favorites.


----------



## orrelse

katzeye said:


> Ok, I mean to ruffle no feathers, and I know that there is not much faith in Swanni around here. This quote is from his article today.
> * "(Sources say it's a minor but persistent issue with integrating customer accounts with the new channel lineup.)"*
> Has anyone else heard anything about this being the actual issue? I know that there has been the fluctuation of charges on many accounts. But, this is the first time I have seen this addressed as the actual issue with the launch.
> I have been trying to stay calm through this whole thing. I must say that if this is the issue, than they must be kidding. I have assumed that this was an actual technical issue, not a billing problem. Turn it on give a few people a few free days and sort it out later. I assume that the fact is that many of us with HD are already paying for everything available anyway.


Wow...I CERTAINLY hope that isn't true. It would NOT surprise me one bit though.


----------



## Howie

katzeye said:


> Ok, I mean to ruffle no feathers, and I know that there is not much faith in Swanni around here. This quote is from his article today.
> * "(Sources say it's a minor but persistent issue with integrating customer accounts with the new channel lineup.)"*


He probably read that in this thread.


----------



## purtman

oldfantom said:


> I say we start an anticipation post so we can all yell about the fact that Chase lied because it is not out yet.


Can we cut the "Chased lied" garbage? It's getting ridiculous and drags down this thread.


----------



## bwaldron

Howie said:


> He probably read that in this thread.


No kidding!


----------



## Sirshagg

drisner said:


> Oh please don't get them started.


Too late


----------



## henryld

Howie said:


> He probably read that in this thread.


It has been addressed here by several knowledgeable people.


----------



## mroot

Is it true they are sending the shuttle up to retrieve D10 and bringing it back for repair?


----------



## ActiveHDdave

purtman said:


> Are you saying there is a picture there on 1001? Is so, how many shows are lined up in the guide?


DO NOT GET YOUR HOPES UP!!! I was just commenting on all of the National Geographic previews on 98


----------



## Sirshagg

mroot said:


> Is it true they are sending the shuttle up to retrieve D10 and bringing it back for repair?


I heard they were going to bring it to the space station and do repairs there.


----------



## Sixto

mroot said:


> Is it true they are sending the shuttle up to retrieve D10 and bringing it back for repair?


Nop, EaglePC already flew up and took care of it


----------



## Stuart Sweet

We're all very excited about the new HD channels but this thread has gotten way, way off topic. Let's focus on today's news of the new Channel 498 as well as upcoming news in the next two weeks!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

ActiveHDdave said:


> 1001 National Geo Previews


1001 would be reservered for DoD usage.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

After reviewing the events of the last few days, and particular today.

The decision to close this thread, is do the fact that it has nothing left to do with D10 and the arrival of the new HD channels.

And has become a source, of very very inaccurate information.

So while fun has been had... the fun is crossing over into mis-information being spread... 

This thread will remained closed, and if the urge to start a similar thread comes up... resist that urge.

Official updates, and confirmable details will be posted appropriately.


----------

